# Return of the Drag: 2011 (part two)



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

With part one of this thread turning into such a soaraway success (18,750+ posts!), here's part two...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2011)

Second!

Third!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

I am speechless


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


 
this! we were heading for 19k and you snatched it away from us 

emergency meeting in the google+ huddle


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

Jesus! Can't have a fucking drag in peace round ere


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh, look. All shiny and new.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was 17 behind MC


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, Ed. How could you do this to us? And I have to be off to my meeting now. #sniff#


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Apols, but it seems that the really monster threads are responsible for the boards freezing up at times. Hopefully we won't have that problem with the shiny new ones.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Jesus! Can't have a fucking drag in peace round ere


 
Big Brother, that's what it is


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Apols, but it seems that the really monster threads are responsible for the boards freezing up at times. Hopefully we won't have that problem with the shiny new ones.


 
You have the cold heart of a killer


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Second!
> 
> Third! Fourth, actually.


 
See?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Targets are ruined!

100 by 4?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

was it the biggest thread EVAH!  ???


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was 17 behind MC


 
We'll have to start the race again, but it's a bit pointless seeing as the thread could be CLOSED AT ANY MINUTE!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

I am taking the rest of the month off


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Who's keeping count then? No way were not doing 19K today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was 17 behind MC


 
You can deny that you were ever behind now


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Targets are ruined!
> 
> 100 by 4?


 
I feel sick to the pit


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who's keeping count then? No way were not doing 19K today.


 
Targets must be met


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

At least I have a hope of catching up with you lot now. Right, see you innabit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers and Marty will need to post at least 8k each before 5


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Badgers and Marty will need to post at least 8k each before 5


 
my heart is broken


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

uh oh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

To the huddle!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

thank god i'm leaving at 4:30.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thank god i'm leaving at 4:30.


 
I would call you a cunt, but I'm going then too


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thank god i'm leaving at 4:30.


 


neonwilderness said:


> I would call you a cunt, but I'm going then too


 
Double cuntage


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I would call you a cunt, but I'm going then too



I might leave at 4.29 after this outrage


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually, I'm going at 4.28


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Actually, I'm going at 4.28


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

16 mins to go


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> 16 mins to go


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> 16 mins to go


 
Another note to go on your file


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Double cuntage


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2011)

Shall we have an argument about the thread title? There's always an argument about the thread title.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's hope Qoggy doesn't check the old thread - this might prove a lucky escape


----------



## Thraex (Jul 22, 2011)

Can we break it? When I was a kid and got given a "replacement" because "that thing is disgusting/doesn't work properly" I'd break it and carry on using my old beloved thing.

No drag for me so far...pregnant ladies dropping in (off 'scripts); referral for in-patient detox; depressed and weepy people and re-engagement clinic. Lunch now, I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Let's hope Qoggy doesn't check the old thread - this might prove a lucky escape


 
It may be a blessing in disguise


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2011)

who broke the thread?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

there is facking OUTRAGE in the huddle!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

There is always facking outrage in the huddle


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

I demand a shaving foam protest!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck the huddle! 

There. I said it!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fuck the huddle!
> 
> There. I said it!


 
the huddle still loves you


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the huddle still loves you


 
Goat skull for machine cat


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Goat skull for machine cat



we are running out - we need new supplies, to send out to those who wrong us


----------



## Thraex (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are running out - we need new supplies, to send out to those who wrong us


 
Could you send me a couple....the last one cost me almost fifty quid.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2011)

i fancy a pint


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Could you send me a couple....the last one cost me almost fifty quid.


 
You will have to wrong the huddle first


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are running out - we need new supplies, to send out to those who wrong us


 
Get Badgers to sign a purchase order for them


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Mr ManFlu is off on holiday tomorrow, would it be wrong of me to set up a fake (private) skins party event on Facebook at his address and 'accidentally' invite him?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is off on holiday tomorrow, would it be wrong of me to set up a fake (private) skins party event on Facebook at his address and 'accidentally' invite him?


 
Do it!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

It is done.  Not sure if he'll fall for it though as it's a private event with only three invitees


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get Badgers to sign a purchase order for them


 
he is full of RAGE and will sign.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You will have to wrong the huddle first


 
this ^


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is done.  Not sure if he'll fall for it though as it's a private event with only three invitees


 
Keep us posted!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

60 posts - it tears at the heart , I'm adrift on the sea of uncertainty, without a rudder, drifting towards the lagoon of dispair


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

but it is Friday and I'm going to be heading to a pub real soon.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

not long to go....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

we won't even make 100 before the end of play - this morning we dreamed of 19k


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

I may have to stay late to ensure that Mr ManFlu gets all his jobs done before he goes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we won't even make 100 before the end of play - this morning we dreamed of 19k


 
End of the month?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> End of the month?



end of the world 


OUTRAGED!


but pub will help


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we won't even make 100 before the end of play - this morning we dreamed of 19k


 
our dreams were crushed!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> our dreams were crushed!



  it's the way of this harsh, cruel world 

cider will help


----------



## hiccup (Jul 22, 2011)

What THE FUCK has happened here?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> What THE FUCK has happened here?



OUTRAGE happened my young friend, OUTRAGE!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> What THE FUCK has happened here?


 
a fucking travesty, that's what!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm leaving at 4 - cider/beer/cider/beer awaits


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm leaving at 4 - cider/beer/cider/beer awaits


 
You are deserting us?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You are deserting us?



I've not only let myself down, I have let you all down as well


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> end of the world
> 
> 
> OUTRAGED!
> ...


pub always helps


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm leaving at 4 - cider/beer/cider/beer awaits


 
I think we all need a drink after today's events


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think we all need a drink after today's events


 
double meths?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> double meths?


 
gonna have to be.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

packing up...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Mr ManFlu already trying to pass his work onto me


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Fucking hell, Oslo bombed? Downer to say the least.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

*looks around* it's all so new....and shining....wipes dirty hands on drag thread...hee, hee


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Blimey. Over 80 posts/200 views in under three hours!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2011)

oi you fucking gitmonkey wheres the cunting thread gone


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Not good enough for our 19K target I'm afraid. Signing out now, need several large drinks after the dreadful news from back home.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

We take our dragging responsibilities _very_ seriously


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2011)

I have the squashed nigga song stuck in my head 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAN6kkEonSc&feature=player_embedded#at=125

total wrongness from angry boys


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 22, 2011)

Well this is a surprise? Looks like the Ed knows who you are now!

In the spirit of the thread I will be dragging all weekend. Been at work since 7am and should leave about 9pm. Repeat that Sat/Sun.

It's also raining. And I have no booze that I fancy drinking at home.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not good enough for our 19K target I'm afraid. Signing out now, need several large drinks after the dreadful news from back home.


 
awful news, hope your family are ok


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Blimey. Over 80 posts/200 views in under three hours!


 
you killed our thread!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> awful news, hope your family are ok


 
aye, only just heard about this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> aye, only just heard about this



Yup, bad news, very bad news


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Blimey. Over 80 posts/200 views in under three hours!





tribal_princess said:


> oi you fucking gitmonkey wheres the cunting thread gone



infuckingdeed  cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2011)

Whatonthewhat?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2011)

Went to the zoo and got drunk last night. Then a mate woke me up at 7!!!! and is passed out in my bed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Blimey. Over 80 posts/200 views in under three hours!


 
The Drag is weak in this one ^


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm dragging my heels today, editing photos, lads. Just doing the exposure and shit then I gotta clean up pube stubble. Happy days.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2011)

Hundreds dead and claret everywhere  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14247551

RIP the fallen


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hundreds dead and claret everywhere
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14247551
> 
> RIP the fallen





> "When they opened up the container they said it was like a murder scene," he said. "But it smelled phenomenal."





> "It was very hard to make that call to Sparky," he said.



((((sparky)))


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2011)

Puts everything else in perspective doesn't it?


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 24, 2011)

oh I could just do with a glass of red now that I have finished my drag... MOT drag tomorrow though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Gah, got a cold/cough thing today. Not awful but coughing like an ill smoker (I suppose I am) this morning and bunged right up. Not quite bad enough to be off sick but bad enough to be grumpy and sore  

Never mind, the drag weather looks ok in London town and the school holiday drag traffic should be reduced. Bit of sofa and coffee time before facing the three day week.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

In other news Christmas is only 5 months today. Has anyone got plans yet? Much of the shopping done and cards written?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Coffee drunk, lunches made, news read and huddle checked. Time to get in the shower and go to face the drag once more. This time last week I was already at my desk


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

No Christmas plans yet, I predict that those plans will be complete in about 5 months
5 day drag - but heading to Bath at the weekend to see the clan - getting a train, and treating myself to 1st class tickets, which were only about £15 more expensive than cattle class - which is nice


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Tis indeed a nice day out there. Shades and t-shirt on the drag bus and frock watching. 

Morning Marty. First class treats then?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tis indeed a nice day out there. Shades and t-shirt on the drag bus and frock watching.
> 
> Morning Marty. First class treats then?



couldn't resist it tbh, and it wasn't that much more expensive, £65 compared to about £46 or so - about the same as a tank of petrol, if we were both going down we'd drive probably


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Fancy an ice cream


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Also watching the cricket would be nice. 
Possibly with beer and a ploughmans.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

I might pop down to Lords after work to see if there are any cheap tickets at 5ish - could be exciting - could be dull though, if there is no chance of a result

should be less bus drag today, the kids are off on holidays aren't they?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

I will probably pass Amy Winehouse's place on the way to work this morning - shall I leave some booze?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Aye, would be great to catch a couple of hours if it is still going. The sun should be shining nicely late afternoon onwards.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

morning 

no christmas plans here either, I usually wait until 24 december before sorting everything out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning

First day of Mr ManFlu's holiday, first day of office hell


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> First day of Mr ManFlu's holiday, first day of office hell


 
how was the facebook pary?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning all  

In the office, chugged a couple of Cuprofen Plus and getting settled for a fun day. There is no milk in the office but there are KitKats in the fridge which is promising.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> how was the facebook pary?



He spotted it on Friday, think he was fooled for a second


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might pop down to Lords after work to see if there are any cheap tickets at 5ish - could be exciting - could be dull though, if there is no chance of a result


 
Padawan Learner is off to Lords today. 
He will be sitting in the sun cheering India while I pick up his workload  

Fair play to him really...


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning all. 

Am in the process of being reallly late for work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Am in the process of being reallly late for work.


 
Happy birthday


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2011)

Why thank you 

Haven't had your card yet :?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Why thank you
> 
> Haven't had your card yet :?


 
You will get two next year


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Napoleon has resigned


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Napoleon has resigned


 
The newb?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Napoleon has resigned



Was it something you said?

Morning all.
I have 2 and a half days to work this week.
I will then forget about work for 18 DAYS 
I know I am a cunt of the highest order BUT I DON'T CARE


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The newb?


 
Aye.  Apparently he wasn't enjoying the job, can't really blame him tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Napoleon has resigned


 
He had a good innings to be fair


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Was it something you said?


I'm sure the fact he was mainly working with cuntboss had no effect on his decision 



BoatieBird said:


> I will then forget about work for 18 DAYS


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I know I am a cunt of the highest order BUT I DON'T CARE



We care


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got two bananas from the shop. They were 30p each, pretty good in size but more spotty than green so not ideal.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure the fact he was mainly working with cuntboss had no effect on his decision


 


So who will fill the position now?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So who will fill the position now?


 
neonwilderness will have to pick up the slack and make more cups of tea


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just got two bananas from the shop. They were 30p each, pretty good in size but more spotty than green so not just ideal but perfect (as we all know only cunts eat green bananas).


 
Edited for you^


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> neonwilderness will have to pick up the slack and make more cups of tea


 


I've made one this morning and that's it until everyone else takes their turn


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got up, had a massive mug of coffee and am looking for jobs rather halfheartedly online. Weather's shit so I haven't got an excuse not to really, but the usual work-avoidance measures of having a long bath, a bit of pottering round the flat and, ooh, I REALLY SHOULD get some homebrew going seem to be taking precedence. also, I won a ton playing cards at the weekend so the harsh realities of the dole have yet to kick in.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just got up, had a massive mug of coffee and am looking for jobs rather halfheartedly online. Weather's shit so I haven't got an excuse not to really, but the usual work-avoidance measures of having a long bath, a bit of pottering round the flat and, ooh, I REALLY SHOULD get some homebrew going seem to be taking precedence. also, I won a ton playing cards at the weekend so the harsh realities of the dole have yet to kick in.


 
Mixed drag feeling today then


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not that arsed about being unemployed right now tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah, I'm not that arsed about being unemployed right now tbh.


 
Good man. Shame about the weather mind, you should be working on that dole tan


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

walked past Amy Winehouse's place on the way in (I work nearby) mental around there, press, TV, Police, mourners, flowers, etc


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah, I'm not that arsed about being unemployed right now tbh.



I think you've earned some NVP time


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you've earned some NVP time


 
Marty, you're a man who obviously thinks along very similar lines to myself. For this you should be commended.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks lovely outside the office. Shame really as I can't even escape for lunch today but there will be cider later


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Day is going faster than expected. Will soon be time for chilli


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Day is going faster than expected. Will soon be time for chilli


 
Burger format?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Day is going faster than expected. Will soon be time for chilli


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it too early for lunch?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> Marty, you're a man who obviously thinks along very similar lines to myself. For this you should be commended.



I've had a few periods of resting over the years - first week, I don't do anything, I think it's the law.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it too early for lunch?



too early for a Stagg chilli, I think it is always too early for that.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it too early for lunch?


 
I may imbibe an early roll or possibly a banana...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh. Mourning, guize 

I went on a mssive date on Saturday and feel like poo in a stick now. Plus I'm  not even at my own house as my shower has borked! Got an interview (shit temp job) AND a date today 

Ugh ugh ugh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Day is going faster than expected. Will soon be time for chilli


 



			
				machine cat said:
			
		

> NEVER AGAIN WILL I EAT STAGG CHILLI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> too early for a Stagg chilli, I think it is always too early for that.


 
I'm not going for a Stagg today - got myself some homemade chilli instead.


Oh, and if anyone's interested (and I'm guessing nobody is), Stagg is on offer in Sainsbury's at £1 a can.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2011)

It's made of beetles, yeah?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Many draggers use Outlook? The search facility is shit and slow for me. Anyone used Xobni?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2011)

Outlook search is the most stupid crappy thing ever. 

I haven't used xobni. IT wouldn't let me install it. Curse them.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not going for a Stagg today - got myself some homemade chilli instead.
> 
> 
> Oh, and if anyone's interested (and I'm guessing nobody is), Stagg is on offer in Sainsbury's at £1 a can.


 
that does seem a bargain


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's made of beetles, yeah?


 
How are the flies by the way?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's made of beetles, yeah?


 
It doesn't say so on the back of the tin.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've had a few periods of resting over the years - first week, I don't do anything, I think it's the law.



Marty's right, it is the law.
You should have at least a week of doing fuck all


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh, and if anyone's interested (and I'm guessing nobody is), Stagg is on offer in Sainsbury's at £1 a can.


 
What is it normally? 
Have you considered buying in bulk direct from manufacturer?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Marty's right, it is the law.
> You should have at least a week of doing fuck all


 
^^ this is great advice

I fully support it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I fully support it


 
I will rubber stamp this position too.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that does seem a bargain


 
I got a couple of cans to make the Stagg Burger (which will happen some time this week)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I got a couple of cans to make the Stagg Burger (which will happen some time this week)


 
nooooooooooo!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is it normally?
> Have you considered buying in bulk direct from manufacturer?


 
£1.69 normally.

I would buy bulk but apart from the Stagg Burger, I'm not going to eat the stuff ever again.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will rubber stamp this position too.


 
total support


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not going to eat the stuff ever again.


 
ever again?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ever again?


 
Never, ever.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Never, ever.


 
Doctors orders?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Doctors orders?


 
"One more Stagg could kill you"


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried those frozen doner kebabs in Lidl's freezer?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Has anyone tried those frozen doner kebabs in Lidl's freezer?


 
No but my dad had a couple in his freezer a while back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How are the flies by the way?


 
Gone! All gone! Whatever they _sprang from_ was obvs _quite small_ so only a _few flies_. 

Thank god! Squeam!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Has anyone tried those frozen doner kebabs in Lidl's freezer?


 
please don't tell MC about these


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> please don't tell MC about these


 


Stagg kebab?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Stagg kebab?


 
OMG! does such a thing exist?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Mourning, guize
> 
> I went on a mssive date on Saturday and feel like poo in a stick now. Plus I'm  not even at my own house as my shower has borked! Got an interview (shit temp job) AND a date today
> 
> Ugh ugh ugh



Was that the man I saw you with on Saturday night? *nosey*

No drag for me today as I'm going up west to get my ears pierced and drink cocktails   Back to the drag tomorrow but then a mere 13 days in the office till I have just over 3 weeks off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> OMG! does such a thing exist?


 
It does now.
Along with the Stagg FCP.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Was that the man I saw you with on Saturday night? *nosey*



Well 5t3IIa?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Was that the man I saw you with on Saturday night? *nosey*
> 
> No drag for me today as I'm going up west to get my ears pierced and drink cocktails   Back to the drag tomorrow but then a mere 13 days in the office till I have just over 3 weeks off


 
A man what I am dating 

Ears pierced! One of my 'oles has closed up 

I'm still hungover from Saturday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning all

Back at work and just had a really, really annoying woman on the phone


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It does now.
> Along with the Stagg FCP.


 
Not a big seller so I've heard


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all
> 
> Back at work and just had a really, really annoying woman on the phone


 
Why were you speaking to cuntboss?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> A man what I am dating


 


5t3IIa said:


> One of my 'oles has closed up



He does not sound promising?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> A man what I am dating
> 
> Ears pierced! One of my 'oles has closed up
> 
> I'm still hungover from Saturday



I approve 

Mine closed up years ago but I feel the need for massive hoop earrings so gonna get them redone.  However, because I am now an adult I will be getting them done in Selfridges rather than a scabby backstreet place in Camden


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He does not sound promising?



 DOn't worry, it'll be fine. Thansk though x



nipsla said:


> I approve
> 
> Mine closed up years ago but I feel the need for massive hoop earrings so gonna get them redone.  However, because I am now an adult I will be getting them done in Selfridges rather than a scabby backstreet place in Camden


 
I used to go to Bentalls with my little friends and goes halves and have an hole each  That's why I've got 5


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It does now.
> Along with the Stagg FCP.


 
I think an afternoon trip to Sainsbury's is in order...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Nearly time for the 11am smoke


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Was that the man I saw you with on Saturday night? *nosey*
> 
> No drag for me today as I'm going up west to get my ears pierced and drink cocktails   Back to the drag tomorrow but then a mere 13 days in the office till *I have just over 3 weeks off *


have you cleared this with marty? 


(you cunt btw!)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> please don't tell MC about these


 
Tomorrow's lunch sorted.



neonwilderness said:


> Stagg kebab?


 
Next week's experiment sorted.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> have you cleared this with marty?
> 
> 
> (you cunt btw!)


 
Ta 

I ain't cleared nothing with marty but I put it on the holiday chart weeks ago so he can't stop me


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> have you cleared this with marty?
> 
> 
> (you cunt btw!)



I can approve this 


as I'm off for 2 weeks at end of August


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Ta
> 
> I ain't cleared nothing with marty but I put it on the holiday chart weeks ago so he can't stop me


 
it is on the drag notice board


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can approve this
> 
> 
> as I'm off for 2 weeks at end of August


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Tomorrow's lunch sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Next week's experiment sorted.



we are in awe, you do this, so others don't have to


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly time for the 11am smoke



I had a 10.55 one


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Ta
> 
> I ain't cleared nothing with marty but I put it on the holiday chart weeks ago so he can't stop me


 



marty21 said:


> I can approve this
> 
> 
> as I'm off for 2 weeks at end of August


why do I never book more than one week off at a time? next year I will learn, for this year I have about 4 or 5 days left to take


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are in awe, you do this, so others don't have to


 
I'm like a modern-day Jesus Christ.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> why do I never book more than one week off at a time? next year I will learn, for this year I have about 4 or 5 days left to take



it's the first time I've had a 2 week holiday in 10 years (since the honeymoon)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

200 up, already !!

*shakes fist at Editor*


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning draggers. 
I was suppose to be up with Badgers and go to the drs but sleepy sleepy. 
Will go in a bit. 
Figs and boiled egg for brekki


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's the first time I've had a 2 week holiday in 10 years (since the honeymoon)


I just can't save it all up  off somewhere nice?



kittyP said:


> Morning draggers.
> I was suppose to be up with Badgers and go to the drs but sleepy sleepy.
> Will go in a bit.
> Figs and boiled egg for brekki


so, you've only just got up - bugger off


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've had a few periods of resting over the years - first week, I don't do anything, I think it's the law.


 


BoatieBird said:


> Marty's right, it is the law.
> You should have at least a week of doing fuck all


 


Badgers said:


> I will rubber stamp this position too.


 


marty21 said:


> total support


 
I shall act according to the Drag Consensus. It is a foolish man that would do otherwise.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Drag is very strong here.  Very tempted to fuck off out for lunch, but that would leave a very long afternoon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish I was at work, getting paid


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 200 up, already !!
> 
> *shakes fist at Editor*


 
I think we need to start capping them at 10k peeps? 
That was ugly last week and a little part of me died when the thread closed.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think we need to start capping them at 10k peeps?
> That was ugly last week and a little part of me died when the thread closed.


 
Can we get to 10k before the boards move?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think we need to start capping them at 10k peeps?
> That was ugly last week and a little part of me died when the thread closed.


 
Yeah, man. Good planning. Assessing risk and factoring it in.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can we get to 10k before the boards move?


 
When do they move?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I just can't save it all up  off somewhere nice?



it has been difficult keeping, less days off in the mean-time 

4 days in Paris - a week near Hay on Wye


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

So, since our 'leader' needlessly closed our last thread on 18,798 were are now over 19,000 as of 11:05 today (Marty got the 19k) we are working towards the big 20k


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So, since our 'leader' needlessly closed our last thread on 18,798 were are now over 19,000 as of 11:05 today (Marty got the 19k) we are working towards the big 20k


 
what is the overall Drag post total - since the beginning of time (or 2004)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what is the overall Drag post total - since the beginning of time (or 2004)


 
That is my lunchtime project


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is my lunchtime project


 
with charts pls


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it has been difficult keeping, less days off in the mean-time
> 
> 4 days in Paris - a week near Hay on Wye


ooh la la... lovely


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> with charts pls


 
That is neons lunchtime project


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is neons lunchtime project


 
delegation


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> delegation


 
He loves it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When do they move?


Think I saw a post saying it was happening fairly soon, but can't seem to find it now



Badgers said:


> That is neons lunchtime project


I'll pass it onto newbie to do


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gah, got a cold/cough thing today. Not awful but coughing like an ill smoker (I suppose I am) this morning and bunged right up. Not quite bad enough to be off sick but bad enough to be grumpy and sore
> 
> Never mind, the drag weather looks ok in London town and the school holiday drag traffic should be reduced. Bit of sofa and coffee time before facing the three day week.


 
I see where you're going with this.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I see where you're going with this.


 
Out for a smoke?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2011)

Just noticed I've got a meeting 12-1pm. What kind of idiot puts a meeting then? And it's scheduled weekly for the next 8 weeks! WTF FFS Idiots.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2011)

Might have to stop posting in my pants and put some clothes on and get out in the sunshine


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Might have to stop posting in my pants and put some clothes on and get out in the sunshine


 

PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Might have to stop posting in my pants and put some clothes on and get out in the sunshine


your cocktails await young lady!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just noticed I've got a meeting 12-1pm. What kind of idiot puts a meeting then? And it's scheduled weekly for the next 8 weeks! WTF FFS Idiots.


 
worse than Nazi Germany, etc


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just noticed I've got a meeting 12-1pm. What kind of idiot puts a meeting then? And it's scheduled weekly for the next 8 weeks! WTF FFS Idiots.


 
Too late to get a kebab (or similar) for lunch and take it with you?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Out for a smoke?


 
Out of our date.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice pants.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Too late to get a kebab (or similar) for lunch and take it with you?


 
maybe an emergency Stagg Chilli delivery?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


>



Right click
Save as


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Out of our date.


 
Nah, I find beer is a solution


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

lunch - I'm going to head towards my normal cafe, but I fear it will be overwhelmed today with people as it was the one Amy Winehouse used to go to.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch - I'm going to head towards my normal cafe, but I fear it will be overwhelmed today with people as it was the one Amy Winehouse used to go to.





But you might be on the telly....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nah, I find beer is a solution


 
That's the spirit!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's the spirit!


 
It can be a temporary solution but one takes anything one can get


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> maybe an emergency Stagg Chilli delivery?


 
That might make it a very short meeting


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Lunch plans anyone?

I'm going out to buy cider and bread.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm going out to buy cider and bread.


 
Nice  

No exciting lunch here as Padawan Learner is away watching cricket in the sun


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans anyone?


 
Cuntboss has made vague hints about going out, so I'm waiting for a bit otherwise she'll ask me to buy her a sandwich


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss has made vague hints about going out, so I'm waiting for a bit otherwise she'll ask me to buy her a sandwich


 
Curry sandwich?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Curry sandwich?


 
I did once "accidentally" buy her a cheese ploughmans which she secretly put in the bin because it had raw onion in it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I did once "accidentally" buy her a cheese ploughmans which she secretly put in the bin because it had raw onion in it


 
Heh  

Where does she stand on Mexican food?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh
> 
> Where does she stand on Mexican food?


 
It's probably classed as foreign muck, although she did once half heatedly agree to a chinese for a works meal that never happened in the end


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Flagging a bit now due to a bad night's sleep.  At least I have the excuse of Mr ManFlu being off and Napoleon quitting to explain why I've done fuck all today


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2011)

Howdy folks!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Howdy folks!


 
Where have you been?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Flagging a bit now due to a bad night's sleep.  At least I have the excuse of Mr ManFlu being off and *Napoleon quitting *to explain why I've done fuck all today



But...what....he's just started hasn't he? Have I missed all this??


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But...what....he's just started hasn't he? Have I missed all this??


 
Aye he phone up this morning to say he wasn't coming back.  He lasted a week working with cuntboss


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Howdy folks!


 
Hello famous drag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

1pm and the day is half done already. This is good news, good news indeed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye he phone up this morning to say he wasn't coming back.  He lasted a week working with cuntboss


 
OMG ....that is hilarious  Well, not for you as you are picking up his work but...oh dear!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But you might be on the telly....



I wasn't, it was busier than normal, but appeared to be full of locals talking about Amy, and slagging off all the Ghouls hanging about on the square  - there was one journo there, with a notebook - she was going to interview the woman who ran the cafe later on I think - she didn't ask me any questions   although she did smile at me, and was rather fit


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I wasn't, it was busier than normal, but appeared to be full of locals talking about Amy, and slagging off all the Ghouls hanging about on the square  - there was one journo there, with a notebook - she was going to interview the woman who ran the cafe later on I think - she didn't ask me any questions   although she did smile at me, and was rather fit


 
More important that this, what food did you get?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I wasn't, it was busier than normal, but appeared to be full of locals talking about Amy, and slagging off all the Ghouls hanging about on the square  - there was one journo there, with a notebook - she was going to interview the woman who ran the cafe later on I think - she didn't ask me any questions  *although she did smile at me, and was rather fit *



She wanted you, she _so_ wanted you!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> More important that this, what food did you get?


 
a coke, and a sausage and egg sarnie - I always go for the sausage and egg sarnie, except for that one time when I had a bacon sarnie - but I don't like to talk about that.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She wanted you, she _so_ wanted you!


 
blates wanted the marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG ....that is hilarious  Well, not for you as you are picking up his work but...oh dear!


 
Tbf he was doing fuck all at the moment anyway, but was supposed to be learning Mr ManFlu's stuff 

Hopefully they'll look for a replacement sharpish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> except for that one time when I had a bacon sarnie - but I don't like to talk about that.


 
Was there some unpleasantness?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was there some unpleasantness?


 
wasn't crispy enough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

I forgot to put a red spray can of deep heat (bad back at the weekend) in the bathroom cupboard and left it next to Mr.QofG's red can of Old Spice deoderant which he likes to use liberally.... 

Let's just say he had very...very red armpits this morning! I laughed, then felt guilty, then laughed again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wasn't crispy enough


 
bad, bad times ^


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot to put a red spray can of deep heat (bad back at the weekend) in the bathroom cupboard and left it next to Mr.QofG's red can of Old Spice deoderant which he likes to use liberally....
> 
> Let's just say he had very...very red armpits this morning! I laughed, then felt guilty, then laughed again



  poor Mr QofG


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> bad, bad times ^


 
you have to move on, no point dwelling on the bad times


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot to put a red spray can of deep heat (bad back at the weekend) in the bathroom cupboard and left it next to Mr.QofG's red can of Old Spice deoderant which he likes to use liberally....
> 
> Let's just say he had very...very red armpits this morning! I laughed, then felt guilty, then laughed again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's red can of Old Spice deoderant


 
Old Spice?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Labi Siffre - (Something Inside) So Strong on the radio here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Old Spice?


 
He loves it...and actually it does smell quite nice!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Old Spice?


 
a mature man favourite


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot to put a red spray can of deep heat (bad back at the weekend) in the bathroom cupboard and left it next to Mr.QofG's red can of Old Spice deoderant which he likes to use liberally....
> 
> Let's just say he had very...very red armpits this morning! I laughed, then felt guilty, then laughed again


 



Breaking News!! The office is currently under seige by public urinators!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Breaking News!! *The office is currently under seige by public urinators! *


 
Tell us more!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He loves it...and actually it does smell quite nice!


 


marty21 said:


> a mature man favourite


 
I quite like it but yeah, my granddad was the first time I smelt it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Breaking News!! The office is currently under seige by public urinators!



O M G!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I quite like it but yeah, my granddad was the first time I smelt it


 
My dad loves it

I have some Eau Savauge (I think it's called )


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tell us more!!!


 
Two blokes were seen on cctv pissing by the bins and facilities bloke had to chase them off mid-piss.

As he was telling me this we spotted bloke walking to the bins and having a piss


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have some Eau Savauge (I think it's called )


 
I am sticking with Hai Karate


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone has gone
I am here all alone


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

I too am alone - but only 2 of us are here this morning, the other person has gone to lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I too am alone - but only 2 of us are here this morning, the other person has gone to lunch


 
If we had web-cams we could keep each other company


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Two blokes were seen on cctv pissing by the bins and facilities bloke had to chase them off mid-piss.
> 
> As he was telling me this we spotted bloke walking to the bins and having a piss


 
Middle of the day bin pissing, fantastic !!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If we had web-cams we could keep each other company


 
my work mate has now arrived - we will be watching some webcams actually - cctv footage of n'er do wells up to no good


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Middle of the day bin pissing, fantastic !!


 
this ^^


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cctv footage of n'er do wells up to no good


 
Bin pissing?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bin pissing?


 
involves smearing dog shit (or n'er do well poo) on someone's house - so close to bin pissing in a way


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

just asked my colleague if ' he has got it up yet'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just asked my colleague if ' he has got it up yet'


 
Just the two of you yeah?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone has gone
> I am here all alone


 get nekkid?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Middle of the day bin pissing, fantastic !!


 
The park has seen a notable increase in street drinkers over the past few weeks so I expect it to be one of them (maybe I should ask facilities to send round an email warning of bin pissers?).

Tbf our bins are a good location for a sly piss (well, apart from the three cctv cameras that is).


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The park has seen a notable increase in street drinkers over the past few weeks so I expect it to be one of them (*maybe I should ask facilities to send round an email warning of bin pissers?*).
> 
> Tbf our bins are a good location for a sly piss (well, apart from the three cctv cameras that is).



can you do this and then post up the email that results?
Ta


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> get nekkid?


 
Hmmm.... Windows here do not allow for much privacy and there are kids about


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just the two of you yeah?


 
yep

he can't get it up 

the ancient PCs won't let us play the thing - he's on the phone to IT to get some help (good luck with that)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The park has seen a notable increase in street drinkers over the past few weeks so I expect it to be one of them (maybe I should ask facilities to send round an email warning of bin pissers?).
> 
> Tbf our bins are a good location for a sly piss (well, apart from the three cctv cameras that is).



they should put microphones on the cameras so you can tell the bin pissers to piss off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hmmm.... Windows here do not allow for much privacy and there are kids about


 
They need to learn...not to look at naked people through large windows!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they should put microphones on the cameras so you can tell the bin pissers to piss off


 
OMG that would be so great . It's be like the God of Piss speaking to them!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG that would be so great . It's be like the God of Piss speaking to them!


 
*I command you to put your winkle away and piss in an appropriate location *


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They need to learn...not to look at naked people through large windows!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they should put microphones on the cameras so you can tell the bin pissers to piss off


 
Or speakers on the cameras could work better?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

IT were no help


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or speakers on the cameras could work better?


 
this may be better , but microphones would allow bin pissers to express innocence


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> IT were no help


 
Did they suggest switching it off and back on again?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did they suggest switching it off and back on again?



I don't know - colleague just sighed, and said they asked him to call someone else tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> can you do this and then post up the email that results?
> Ta


 
Just asked facilities bloke and he said he'd love to, but no


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Time for a 5 minute stroll to the park with a __~ in hand


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

my suggestion to my colleague that he take the shit smearing dvd home to watch it on his own lap top did not got dowm well


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2011)

In case any of you had been wondering what I looked like, apparently, according to my better half, I look like this:







(For the record: I don't own a briefcase, I don't ever wear jackets, I definitely don't own a polo neck, and I usually wear contacts. Apart from that it's pretty spot on).


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just asked facilities bloke and he said he'd love to, but no


 
my cousin claims that she got the hotel to give her the cctv footage of me running around naked when I drunkenly locked myself out of my room - she has not yet posted this on youtube


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> In case any of you had been wondering what I looked like, apparently, according to my better half, I look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's exactly like you!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

cool shoes hiccup


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my cousin claims that she got the hotel to give her the cctv footage of me *running around naked when I drunkenly locked myself out of my room *- she has not yet posted this on youtube


 


I didn't hear about this... do tell!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I didn't hear about this... do tell!



I was up in Brum for a cousin's birthday, got back to the hotel at about 4 in the morning, woke up an hour or so later to have a piss, instead of going into the bathroom, went outside into the corridor, door closed behind me - with my card inside   in my drunken state I was convinced that Mrs21 was in the room, so started knocking then hammering on the door (She was in London) eventually a terrified looking occupant of the room next door opened her door, and closed it very quickly (who wouldn't with a naked drunken man outside) 

so I had to walk downstairs to the closed reception, and shout for assistance - the night manager came out, smiled at me, I told him that he could probably guess what I needed 

he gave me a replacement card and I went back to my room


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaaa marty - that's quality 



neonwilderness said:


> Where have you been?



Nowhere.  Honest. Doing nowt. 



Badgers said:


> Hello famous drag



Huh? Me?



QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot to put a red spray can of deep heat (bad back at the weekend) in the bathroom cupboard and left it next to Mr.QofG's red can of Old Spice deoderant which he likes to use liberally....
> 
> Let's just say he had very...very red armpits this morning! I laughed, then felt guilty, then laughed again


 
Excellent!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

A day of nudity, Old spice and bin pissing in the drag today


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was up in Brum for a cousin's birthday, got back to the hotel at about 4 in the morning, woke up an hour or so later to have a piss, instead of going into the bathroom, went outside into the corridor, door closed behind me - with my card inside   in my drunken state I was convinced that Mrs21 was in the room, so started knocking then hammering on the door (She was in London) eventually a terrified looking occupant of the room next door opened her door, and closed it very quickly (who wouldn't with a naked drunken man outside)
> 
> so I had to walk downstairs to the closed reception, and shout for assistance - the night manager came out, smiled at me, I told him that he could probably guess what I needed
> 
> he gave me a replacement card and I went back to my room


 


fucking brilliant!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Delivery just arrived at work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A day of nudity, Old spice and bin pissing in the drag today


 
The drag encompasses and welcomes all!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Delivery just arrived at work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Tendulkar out


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was up in Brum for a cousin's birthday, got back to the hotel at about 4 in the morning, woke up an hour or so later to have a piss, instead of going into the bathroom, went outside into the corridor, door closed behind me - with my card inside   in my drunken state I was convinced that Mrs21 was in the room, so started knocking then hammering on the door (She was in London) eventually a terrified looking occupant of the room next door opened her door, and closed it very quickly (who wouldn't with a naked drunken man outside)
> 
> so I had to walk downstairs to the closed reception, and shout for assistance - the night manager came out, smiled at me, I told him that he could probably guess what I needed
> 
> he gave me a replacement card and I went back to my room


 
At least you got a good story out of it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least you got a good story out of it


 
it is my number 1 being locked naked out of a hotel room story


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tendulkar out


 
he will never get a century at Lords


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is my number 1 being locked naked out of a hotel room story


 
What is your number 8 being locked naked out of a hotel room story?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is your number 8 being locked naked out of a hotel room story?


 
I can't discuss that - it might jeopardise any planned legal proceedings


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can't discuss that - it might jeopardise any planned legal proceedings


 
Nuff said


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

What new or good films / tv series should I get?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

These seem to be proving a lunch-time fave in the office at the moment - well both my friend and the newbie have had one as part of their lunch today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate Yates bars but....

http://www.retaileyes.co.uk/yates/voucher/

An orange/ blackcurrant squash is only 30p and comes with a free burger and chips


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I hate Yates bars but....
> 
> http://www.retaileyes.co.uk/yates/voucher/
> 
> An orange/ blackcurrant squash is only 30p and comes with a free burger and chips


 


May have to try this


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What new or good films / tv series should I get?


To buy or download? 

I'm enjoying House at the moment (got season 5, 6 and 7 to watch), but then I like my medical series for some reason .

Films I've seen recently that I'd watch again:

Mary & Max - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0978762/
Submarine - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1440292/
Attack the block - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1478964/ 



QueenOfGoths said:


> These seem to be proving a lunch-time fave in the office at the moment - well both my friend and the newbie have had one as part of their lunch today


 
What is it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> To buy or download?
> 
> I'm enjoying House at the moment (got season 5, 6 and 7 to watch), but then I like my medical series for some reason .
> 
> ...


 
Sending an empty hard drive to a friend and it will return full


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

I have Mary & Max, so don't use space on that, but the other two definitely worth a watch


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> These seem to be proving a lunch-time fave in the office at the moment - well both my friend and the newbie have had one as part of their lunch today



there is an image of Jesus on that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I have Mary & Max, so don't use space on that, but the other two definitely worth a watch


 
Have marked them down.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Almost out of the hour of 3-4.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Almost out of the hour of 3-4.


 
Sweet news. Leaving in the sunshine on the CiderBus of joy in just over an hour


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2011)

managed to score a job interview for tomorrow!

18 hrs a week cleaning a car garage so not ideal but I need a dolla, a dolla a dolla is what I need (hey hey)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> To buy or download?
> 
> I'm enjoying House at the moment (got season 5, 6 and 7 to watch), but then I like my medical series for some reason .
> 
> ...



It's pastry...with stuff on it, tasty stuff 

http://www.higgidy.co.uk/slices


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> managed to score a job interview for tomorrow!
> 
> 18 hrs a week cleaning a car garage so not ideal but I need a dolla, a dolla a dolla is what I need (hey hey)


 
good luck with that dottie - we want you to have dolla too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there is an image of Jesus on that







DotCommunist said:


> managed to score a job interview for tomorrow!
> 
> 18 hrs a week cleaning a car garage so not ideal but I need a dolla, a dolla a dolla is what I need (hey hey)



Good luck


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's pastry...with stuff on it, tasty stuff
> 
> http://www.higgidy.co.uk/slices


 
it is holy!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> managed to score a job interview for tomorrow!
> 
> 18 hrs a week cleaning a car garage so not ideal but I need a dolla, a dolla a dolla is what I need (hey hey)


 
Good news and hopefully no drama


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sweet news. Leaving in the sunshine on the CiderBus of joy in just over an hour


 
No sunshine, but plenty of cider for the CiderTrain here



DotCommunist said:


> managed to score a job interview for tomorrow!
> 
> 18 hrs a week cleaning a car garage so not ideal but I need a dolla, a dolla a dolla is what I need (hey hey)


 
Good news and good luck!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Free gift from Orange in the post today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No sunshine, but plenty of cider for the CiderTrain here


 
Tis hot here and there is a surplus of frocks  

Will limit my bus cans to two though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> managed to score a job interview for tomorrow!
> 
> 18 hrs a week cleaning a car garage so not ideal but I need a dolla, a dolla a dolla is what I need (hey hey)


gluck dotty


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Free gift from Orange in the post today
> 
> View attachment 16524



make sure you don't forget your vodafone roaming bundle


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tis hot here and there is a surplus of frocks
> 
> Will limit my bus cans to two though


 
May have to limit myself to two or three - don't want risk a bin pee after today's events!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2011)

Cleaner o) was supposed to arrive at 2, at 3.15 I call the agency and it turns out she had to escort a friend/family to hospital and forget to let her supervisor know.  The guy I spoke with was clearly expecting a bollocking and couldn't stop thanking me for showing some basic human decency inasmuch as I didn't go shouting down the line.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Stationary fact of the day: 



> Leonardo Di Vinci invented scissors.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stationary fact of the day:


 
sauce?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> sauce?


 
Bloke in the pub told me


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2011)

Good enough for me.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bloke in the pub told me


 
better than wiki


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good enough for me.


 
Actually he didn't invent them so to speak. They have been found dating back to ancient Egypt. Nobody is sure if he saw the ancient Egypt ones and perfected them or never saw them and invented them again after they had been invented.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> May have to limit myself to two or three - don't want risk a bin pee after today's events!


 
you will have empty cans


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's pastry...with stuff on it, tasty stuff
> 
> http://www.higgidy.co.uk/slices


like a tart?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you will have empty cans


 
you're a genius marty!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> like a tart?


 
Kind of like a rectangular pizza style tart, if that makes sense. It has less filling than a tart I think...or at least less filling than I like on/in my tarts!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Would you trust a man who's first name was Darlington?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust a man who's first name was Darlington?



Yes.
I blame the parents.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust a man who's first name was Darlington?


 
Run for your life!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

If they also lived in Darlington then definitely not


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes.
> I blame the parents.


 


machine cat said:


> Run for your life!


 
His surname is Ndubuisi


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust a man who's first name was Darlington?


 
No fucking way


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If they also lived in Darlington then definitely not


 
Port Harcourt, River State is his home manor


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Port Harcourt, River State is his home manor


 
Is his surname Agdgdgwngo? and does he work for the National Bank of Uganda?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

People are looking like they are near to leaving.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

I have another hour to go.
I intend to spend it uploading photos of my garden to facebook and perhaps having another cup of tea.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Should I get a cider before the train?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Should I get a cider before the train?


 
Might as well


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Should I get a cider before the train?


 
No ££


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No ££


 
Post up your bank details, will send you a couple of quid


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Might as well


 
I'll have to wait


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Post up your bank details, will send you a couple of quid


 


I have money on my card but I'm not queuing up for a tenner - I won't have time to drink my cider then.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have another hour to go.
> I intend to spend it uploading photos of my garden to facebook and perhaps having another cup of tea.



As the resident drag boat expert where do you stand with Narrowboats?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> As the resident drag boat expert where do you stand with Narrowboats?



What exactly do you want to know?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What exactly do you want to know?


 
Do you approve?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have to wait


 
Come up with a good story and ask a few people for 50p for the train?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you approve?



I lived on a narrowboat for 6 years so yes, I approve.
I also approve of widebeam boats as I lived on one of them for 6 years as well.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Come up with a good story and ask a few people for 50p for the train?


 
I think I'll just have to wait 20 minutes and drink on the train


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I lived on a narrowboat for 6 years so yes, I approve.
> I also approve of widebeam boats as I lived on one of them for 6 years as well.


 
There is a chance we may have a trip on one coming up.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

I also approve of this type of boat, which I hope to be hiring at some point next week:


----------



## machine cat (Jul 25, 2011)

off...


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a chance we may have a trip on one coming up.



DO IT!

It will be great fun.

Where will you be going?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a chance we may have a trip on one coming up.


I approve 

It is on my long list of things to do, it's meant to be dead relaxing - enjoy.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

You are travelling at 4mph and there are plenty of pubs to choose from - there's no way it couldn't be relaxing.
I don't really miss living on a boat anymore, but I still really miss the cruising.
I suspect that we haven't owned our last boat yet...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

Would you pick it as a holiday now BB? 

I love coming home on the train from Brum to London, because there's a long stretch that runs alongside a canal and there are loads of boats


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

I know which stretch you mean 

Yes, I would pick it as a holiday 
I really want to cruise down the Caledonian Canal (Fort William to Inverness), but we'll probably wait until the boy is a bit older


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

...then he can make tea, wash up....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> DO IT!
> 
> It will be great fun.
> 
> Where will you be going?



Wales I think, couple we know plus kiddo are going and have spaces.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2011)

do it do it do it


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

ooh, Llangollen Canal?
never taken a boat along it, but we've walked along bits of it and it's really beautiful.
And you get to go over the most amazing aquaduct


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ...then he can make tea, wash up....



That's the one.
and he can help to steer the boat - he's too small at the moment, he'd never be able to see


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2011)

Cheers Boatie  

I am getting outta here now, catch you in the Tuesday (my Thursday) drag tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a call from Stella, so left early - we had a quick drink, and had a look at the mourners at Amy Winehouse Square (Which is near work) we are Ghouls 

there were loads of folk there, I liked that the street drinkers were there too, necking cider and hassling folk - I feel this is what Amy would have wanted.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Yawn, Loseday again and this cough is rattling my head. The Phlegm clearance first thing was satisfying though. Not moaning too much though, today is my (cunt) Friday Eve this week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Sinuses and chest have eased a bit thankfully. One more coffee and a smoke will no doubt help things too. Time to make some lunches, shower and get back on the dragbus to SW18 again. 

500 today seems likely


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Baby steps young Badgers, a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step.

Morning all


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

loseday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had a call from Stella, so left early - we had a quick drink, and had a look at the mourners at Amy Winehouse Square (Which is near work) we are Ghouls
> 
> there were loads of folk there, I liked that the street drinkers were there too, necking cider and hassling folk - I feel this is what Amy would have wanted.


 

I GOT THE JOB!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Late today. Been an hour early at least for the whole month so no guilt here


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I GOT THE JOB!


 
You get the right rate per hour babes? 

Well done


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning

Cuntboss being irritating already


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I GOT THE JOB!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You get the right rate per hour babes?
> 
> Well done


 
No! Wrong rate! But beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No! Wrong rate! But beggars can't be choosers!


 
Best to keep in the drag loop  

I might just scrape in for 9am, just, maybe, perhaps?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats Stella.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss being irritating already


 
Can't Cuntboss delegate to Napoleon...... 

Oh


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder what Napoleon is doing right now?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder what Napoleon is doing right now?


 
He is in all our thoughts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks people 

I had a mad weekend, busybusy Monday so I'm doing NITHING much at all today. I wonder if it'll drag


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I GOT THE JOB!


 
Nice one


----------



## Voley (Jul 26, 2011)

Who is this "Biddlybee" n00b posting on our thread? Has she been thoroughly vetted?


----------



## Voley (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I GOT THE JOB!


 
Nice one! That was a very short period of the doledrums.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, Loseday again and this cough is rattling my head. The Phlegm clearance first thing was satisfying though. Not moaning too much though, today is my (cunt) Friday Eve this week



I was watching Victorian Pharmacy last night and in them days they used to have cough linctus which contained cannabis, opium and cocaine


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Just scraped in at 08:59 and was not the last in which is good


----------



## hiccup (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats 5t311a


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I was watching Victorian Pharmacy last night and in them days they used to have cough linctus which contained cannabis, opium and cocaine


 
Want ^ 

I have had some Cuprofen Plus so 400mg of Ibuprofen and 25.6mg of Codeine Phosphate Hemihydrate to start the day. Not really comparable to cannabis, opium and cocaine but a start. Will follow with a Lemsip and a swig of Venos later


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I GOT THE JOB!


 
  What was the job?



Badgers said:


> Can't Cuntboss delegate to Napoleon......
> 
> Oh



I'm sure that had no influence on his decision to leave us


----------



## Voley (Jul 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I was watching Victorian Pharmacy last night and in them days they used to have cough linctus which contained cannabis, opium and cocaine


 
Poppy tea is great for coughs, it has been alleged.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

It's going to be a long day...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's going to be a long day...


 
Bundles?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I GOT THE JOB!


 
excellent - did you make it there by 6?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, it's not even a proper job  It's a temp gig for £1.50 *less* than I have been getting since February, in another temp job  But at least it means I don't have to go on the dole again 

They were only seeing two people and I bumped into the other woman in the agency beforehand, and in reception at the place. She's a sour faced moo and when I said I'd left The Other Place on Friday and had she too? She said "Nah, I'm just desperate to get out!" And with _that_ attitude, young lady, I am not surprised I got the gig 

La la la. Got this week off to muck about and use up my holiday money then back to the drag 

Hope you're all well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> excellent - did you make it there by 6?


 
Yes! Amazingly!  And the box office just gave me replacement tickets. Was good stuff - you know he gets the opp to relate the odd anecdote on HIGNFY? An hour of it was good dhit. With Mark Lawson too  

Don't fancy the date though. I've tried but I don't


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes! Amazingly!  And the box office just gave me replacement tickets. Was good stuff - you know he gets the opp to relate the odd anecdote on HIGNFY? An hour of it was good dhit. With Mark Lawson too
> 
> Don't fancy the date though. I've tried but I don't



first bit 

date bit


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's going to be a long day...


 
Have facilities sent that email about the bin pissers yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, it's not even a proper job  It's a temp gig for £1.50 *less* than I have been getting since February, in another temp job  But at least it means I don't have to go on the dole again


 
Any dragging opportunities, or will you be having to do work and stuff?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have facilities sent that email about the bin pissers yet?


 
we want all staff to be vigilant


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning draggers! Got cleaners in today - two of them! One is in training apparently  - the first arrived when I was in the shower, was half tempted to do the whole sleaze thing but luckily thought better of it! Brixtonities - which caff in Brixton is best to sit and work for a couple hours?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have facilities sent that email about the bin pissers yet?


 
No


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No


 
disgraceful - it is an important pissue


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any dragging opportunities, or will you be having to do work and stuff?


 
Well, they did say I'd have my own office  So, on balance, yes  

I'll be working with judges! And case files! Reading them will amuse me for a day or two 

How's kitchin biz?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning draggers! Got cleaners in today - two of them! One is in training apparently  - the first arrived when I was in the shower, was half tempted to do the whole sleaze thing but luckily thought better of it! Brixtonities - which caff in Brixton is best to sit and work for a couple hours?


 
Brixton Space is good but all the way other end of town from you. Sure they have Wi-Fi but call 020 7501 8606 if you wanted to check.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brixton Space is good but all the way other end of town from you. Sure they have Wi-Fi but call 020 7501 8606 if you wanted to check.


 
Bit pokey innit? Also would it be open now?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

In other news - looking at the post-count marty and Bajjy have already posted half the posts in this thread between them!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> disgraceful - it is an important pissue


 
Wee have a right to be informed about such things!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In other news - looking at the post-count marty and Bajjy have already posted half the posts in this thread between them!



interesting stat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

interesting lives?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In other news - looking at the post-count marty and Bajjy have already posted half the posts in this thread between them!


 
How do you find this out?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How do you find this out?


 
jedi skills


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> jedi skills


 
drag is strong in TruXta


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How do you find this out?


 
If you click the number of posts while in thhe forum list a pop-out shows you a list of who posted, in potcount order


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> If you click the number of posts while in thhe forum list a pop-out shows you a list of who posted, in potcount order


 
not jedi skills ?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How do you find this out?


 
You can click on the number next to Replies in the thread title and a pop-up will give you a run-down.

Err.... jedi skills.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> If you click the number of posts while in thhe forum list a pop-out shows you a list of who posted, in potcount order


 
Sensible answer, thank you


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll be working with judges! And case files! Reading them will amuse me for a day or two


 


That sounds really interesting


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Err.... jedi skills.


 
Midi-chlorians


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, they did say I'd have my own office  So, on balance, yes


 



5t3IIa said:


> How's kitchin biz?


 
Not bad, apart from a certain cunt who I think I may have mentioned once or twice here 

Could be worse I suppose


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, they did say I'd have my own office  So, on balance, yes
> 
> I'll be working with judges! And case files! Reading them will amuse me for a day or two
> 
> How's kitchin biz?



working for the beak! I will be up before the beak on Monday - partygirl has her moment in court (again)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

I dyed my hair at the weekend and a colleague has just told me that I look 'glamourous and nigella-like' 
I'm not sure if I am insulted or flattered.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Sensible answer, thank you


 
5t3IIa is the queen of sensible answers


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, they did say I'd have my own office  So, on balance, yes
> 
> I'll be working with judges! And case files! Reading them will amuse me for a day or two
> 
> How's kitchin biz?


 
The interviews in case files are always amusing for a bit.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The interviews in case files are always amusing for a bit.


 
housing files can be full of lols - sadly we have moved away from paper files -


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> housing files can be full of lols - sadly we have moved away from paper files -


 
I wish we would do this tbh, I can barely move sometimes if I'm working on loads of massive files.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I dyed my hair at the weekend and a colleague has just told me that I look 'glamourous and nigella-like'
> I'm not sure if I am insulted or flattered.


 
How is your cooking?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> working for the beak! I will be up before the beak on Monday - partygirl has her moment in court (again)


 
Is this the same work one? Not the ones from down your road? Gawd, she's dicing with it a bit, isn't she?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wish we would do this tbh, I can barely move sometimes if I'm working on loads of massive files.


 
I think that's why I get my own office - so I can spread out a bit 

BUNDLES!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I think that's why I get my own office - so I can spread out a bit
> 
> BUNDLES!


 
Bundles


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this the same work one? Not the ones from down your road? Gawd, she's dicing with it a bit, isn't she?


 
work one - her latest wheeze is owing money to Somalian drug dealers who then try to break in to get their cash


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bundles


 
we love bundles


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wish we would do this tbh, I can barely move sometimes if I'm working on loads of massive files.


 
looking an ancient files was excellent - reading letters from the 70s about repairs - life doesn't get any better than that


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we love bundles


 
I have bundles to do at some point this week, not massive ones, but bundles nonetheless.

The photos include a dead fish


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> looking an ancient files was excellent - reading letters from the 70s about repairs - life doesn't get any better than that


 
I wish I could find my dream job like you marty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning all. 

That sounds a good gig 5t3IIa! With lots of juicy stuff....which of course you can't tell us, ooooh no, not at all, never!

I am not feeling well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

It would be dead unprofessional to gas about interesting stuff  

Poor Qogs


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wish I could find my dream job like you marty



you too could read about broken taps from the 70s - and wonder........if they were ever fixed


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not feeling well


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been asked to INVESTIGATE something by the INVESTIGATIONS TEAM!!!! 

gonna see a tenant - someone dobbed him in, told us he had been living in Spain for years! I need to go around and GRILL him.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

I might kick his door in as well 


Sweeney style 


Put your trousers on, you're nicked


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

<sets out cardboard boxes in alleyway>


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 500 today seems likely



  very likely


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> <sets out cardboard boxes in alleyway>


 
*carries sheet of glass across the street*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> <sets out cardboard boxes in alleyway>


 

go go go !!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> owing money to Somalian drug dealers who then try to break in to get their cash


 
That's only fair tbh


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *carries sheet of glass across the street*



*swerves as he lights a fag *


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That's only fair tbh


 
it's a personal rule that I always pay Somalian drug dealers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have been asked to INVESTIGATE something by the INVESTIGATIONS TEAM!!!!
> 
> gonna see a tenant - someone dobbed him in, told us he had been living in Spain for years! I need to go around and GRILL him.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not feeling well



((Goggy)) 

Working home today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might kick his door in as well
> 
> 
> Sweeney style
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

<drinks dishwater ale in a corner pub and wipes mouth on sleeve> Aah!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ((Goggy))
> 
> Working home today?


 
No - I think I may be in all week as well due to short staffedness and holidays and other shit! 

Plus we have run out of coffee  And I keep forgetting to buy some


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Machine cat - I'm 'managing the sift process' too. You do that?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Machine cat - I'm 'managing the sift process' too. You do that?


 
never heard of that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> never heard of that


 


> All new appeals (approximately 1000 a year) undergo an in-chambers assessment by a Judge called
> a ‘Sift’. The job-holder has lead responsibility for storing these appeal files when they are sent for
> Sift, allocating them to Judges on rotation and ensuring accurate tracking of their whereabouts.
> On return, the job-holder updates related computer records and will copy-type some of the Judge’s
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>


 
Doesn't sound too hard as long as Judges remember to return the files 


Edit: I don't work for HMCS, but the legal dept of a quango


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Doesn't sound too hard as long as Judges remember to return the files
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't work for HMCS, but the legal dept of a quango


 
Aha. 

Yes, the 'tracking the whereabouts' sounds like the difficult bit


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha.
> 
> Yes, the 'tracking the whereabouts' sounds like the difficult bit


 
You'll have to sus out who to blame when one goes missing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

One by One? 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/352801-One-by-One-(1984-Zoo-Vet-TV-series)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

My colleague has just dropped his i-phone down the toilet. It is not working. He is panicking. I am no help


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ooh, *Llangollen Canal*?
> never taken a boat along it, but we've walked along bits of it and it's really beautiful.
> And you get to go over the most *amazing aquaduct*



Yes it is the Llangollen Canal and the aquaduct is what really tempted me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague has just dropped his i-phone down the toilet. It is not working. He is panicking. I am no help


 
Rice, get it in rice


http://www.knowyourmobile.com/apple...762/how_to_dry_out_a_waterdamaged_iphone.html


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rice, get it in rice
> 
> 
> http://www.knowyourmobile.com/apple...762/how_to_dry_out_a_waterdamaged_iphone.html


 
Cheers!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cheers!!


 
Not cooked rice, raw rice!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague has just dropped his i-phone down the toilet. It is not working. He is panicking. I am no help


 
Newbie?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2011)

hello


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not cooked rice, raw rice!!!



*Cancels order for Egg Fried Rice*



neonwilderness said:


> Newbie?


 
Nah my friend. Newbie has 'upgraded' to an HTC model 'cos it has flash or is flash or something that only young people know and understand


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hello


 
Woop, you is back


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Yes it is the Llangollen Canal and the aquaduct is what really tempted me





I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Currently enjoying the fumes from brixton road, cleaners just called in a panic as they set the very loud alarm off.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fire up the Quattro 

I'm back - saw the n'er do well pensioner - he was looking extremely suntanned  

I told him that the sweeney would need to pay him another visit - after telling me he was an alcoholic, I asked him when they would be able to catch him in - he said he was in every day until about 11 

Opening time? I said - He smiled


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hello


 
I can't keep up, who are you again?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

How's the jib search, TruX?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Fire up the Quattro
> 
> I'm back - saw the n'er do well pensioner - he was looking extremely suntanned
> 
> ...


 
Awesome  

Was he holding a straw donkey? Any mention of afternoon naps?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

*pops head round door* 

stels, when you go out we need toilet roll and coffee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

I know! 

What is preferred brand of coffee?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

Anything.


Did the roll run out half way through?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I know!
> 
> What is preferred brand of coffee?


 
get some nice biscuits - maybe some rich tea, or splash out on garibalidi


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Fire up the Quattro
> 
> I'm back - saw the n'er do well pensioner - he was looking extremely suntanned
> 
> ...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothing happening so far. Gonna do a smallish project which will pay approx a months worth...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *pops head round door*


 
Stranger


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stranger


 
hide the valuables !!!!


and the toilet rolls and coffee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I know!
> 
> What is preferred brand of coffee?


 
Anything ... apart from Mellow Birds


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can't keep up, who are you again?


no-one


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> no-one



no way, you are a noble princess of the drag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anything ... apart from Mellow Birds


 
Is that a less stressful game than Angry Birds?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, i need a poo. What's the best place in brixton for a manly expulsion?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

First roll eaten 
__~ time now


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm getting hungry now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Damn, i need a poo. What's the best place in brixton for a manly expulsion?


 
Start a thread!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Awesome
> 
> Was he holding a straw donkey? Any mention of afternoon naps?


 
Did he look like this?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Start a thread!


 
this!

or maybe a manly poo website - dishing out manly poo advice and tips


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did he look like this?



not far off


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe Ed could do a feature photo series?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no way, you are a noble princess of the drag


that is the best title I've ever been given


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Maybe Ed could do a feature photo series?


 
I'm sure it'd be a hit... with someone


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr OneShow has put the heating on


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that is the best title I've ever been given


 
You're....BACK!  

Morrrnin!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that is the best title I've ever been given



I'm pleased to see the bee!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that a less stressful game than Angry Birds?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You're....BACK!
> 
> Morrrnin!


 


BoatieBird said:


> I'm pleased to see the bee!


Life on the outside is calm, things are back to normal


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Anything.
> 
> 
> Did the roll run out half way through?


 
Halfway through what?! 






There is kitchen roll.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm pleased to see the bee!


 
Me too!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

<polite applause for the return of the bee>


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad to hear all is well Bee 

I've just been looking at the rules for writing a sestina.  Fucking HELL.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure it'd be a hit... with someone


 
niche market


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2011)

poems with rules are a bit odd imo, apart from limericks


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I've just been looking at the rules for writing a sestina.  Fucking HELL.



googles 'sestina'
fucking hell indeed


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Relocated to the Lounge. They have free wifi! Not been to the loo yet.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> poems with rules are a bit odd imo, apart from limericks


 
It's called meter!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Relocated to the Lounge. They have free wifi! Not been to the loo yet.


 
keep us updated and post a review of the facilities


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's called meter!


the rules or the rhyming?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Relocated to the Lounge. They have free wifi! Not been to the loo yet.


 
Don't drop your phone in the toilet!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> the rules or the rhyming?


 
The form of the rhymes. Don't know if there are any names for the set of rules as such, other than meters.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> keep us updated and post a review of the facilities


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't drop your phone in the toilet!


 
My only fear is that the cleaners call while I'm in the loo. I've got to be there when they leave...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Relocated to the Lounge. They have free wifi! Not been to the loo yet.


 
How is the connection speed?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Relocated to the Lounge. They have free wifi! Not been to the loo yet.


 
just use the bin instead.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is the connection speed?


 
Adequate. Not many people here using it mind.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just use the bin instead.


 
What, go behind the counter and shit in their bin?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What, go behind the counter and shit in their bin?


 
Well at MC's place they piss by the wheelie bins so.....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What, go behind the counter and shit in their bin?


 
make sure you buy a coffee first - customers only


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What, go behind the counter and shit in their bin?


 
Yes, but try and be discreet.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well at MC's place they piss by the wheelie bins so.....


 
 So that makes it OK?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> make sure you buy a coffee first - customers only


 
I've already had my 3rd coffee for the day, a chicken+bacon ciabatta is on its way. Will deffo need a poo after that.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What, go behind the counter and shit in their bin?


 
Order a pizza to be delivered to the place, start eating it and then go behind the counter to shit in their bin


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes, but try and be discreet.


 
whistling and reading a paper will make them less suspicious


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2011)

fuckin stressed, lads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Order a pizza to be delivered to the place, start eating it and then go behind the counter to shit in their bin


 
Sounds like you've done something like this before?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> fuckin stressed, lads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
have a poo


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sounds like you've done something like this before?!


 
More later on this topic


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> fuckin stressed, lads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Painters?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Calling mr. neonwilderness - saw this and thought of you. Some fun filums on, though I did mistake the title of "500 Days of Summer" as "120 Days of Sodom"!

http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/free-films-watch-newcastle-during-summer-hols/982163


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Calling mr. neonwilderness - saw this and thought of you. Some fun filums on, though I did mistake the title of "500 Days of Summer" as "120 Days of Sodom"!
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/free-films-watch-newcastle-during-summer-hols/982163


 
I do like 500 days of summer - particularly the I just shagged her dance


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have a poo


 
in the bin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh and for everyone else 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/free-can-of-spam/983832


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh and for everyone else
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/free-can-of-spam/983832


 
tomorrow's lunch sorted


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

speaking of lunch - plans people?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Calling mr. neonwilderness - saw this and thought of you. Some fun filums on, though I did mistake the title of "500 Days of Summer" as "120 Days of Sodom"!
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/free-films-watch-newcastle-during-summer-hols/982163



I don't think 120 Days of Sodom would go down too well as it appears to be an outdoor thing in the middle of the street 

It sounded good until I got to 



> Audience participation will also be encouraged with dressing up as favourite characters, or sing-a-longs with any musicals included in the schedule.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

munching as i type


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> munching as i type


 
Me too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think 120 Days of Sodom would go down too well as it appears to be an outdoor thing in the middle of the street
> 
> It sounded good until I got to


 
You'll look lovely in pink


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a chicken and salad butty but thinking about getting some crisps to add. The question is - what crisps?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have a chicken and salad butty but thinking about getting some crisps to add. The question is - what crisps?


 
I would go Salt & Vinegar myself but Smoky Bacon might work?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would go Salt & Vinegar myself but Smoky Bacon might work?


 
Will have a look around town for some.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet mother of Christ, that was a A+ poo. Top marks to the Lounge bog.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stranger


 
Hello   


This thread moves _fast!_

Your toilet roll and coffee should be safe.  I'm confident Stella has them under control.  

And there's kitchen roll.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have a chicken and salad butty but thinking about getting some crisps to add. The question is - what crisps?


 
Monster Munch


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You'll look lovely in pink


 
Possibly a bit much for The Goonies?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> This thread moves _fast!_



We don't mess about


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Monster Munch


 
pickled onion flavour?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pickled onion flavour?


 
Roast Beef would also be acceptable


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Roast Beef


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Poo.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Pickled Onion would also be acceptable


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

This has just been posted on our intranet



> Stray budgie
> On the dirt track by the river between the church bridge and Pavillion bridge, seemed quite tame didn't hop away when approched. Looked hungry!



How can a budgie look hungry?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> This has just been posted on our intranet
> 
> 
> 
> How can a budgie look hungry?


 
Perhaps it has its beak up against a caff window.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Perhaps it has its beak up against a caff window.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Perhaps it has its beak up against a caff window.


 
Eying up the salad?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Perhaps it has its beak up against a caff window.


 
 

Cardboard sign saying 'will sing for trill'


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



ah, that's how you tell.
I'm tempted to go for a walk at lunchtime so I can share my sandwich with it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

I am off for a walk soon. 
Going to get some tracksuit bottoms


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

went for seabrook salt and vinegar in the end


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Just back in a newly cleaned home. Might as well start filthifying it again.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

Are these regular cleaners or had you done something to necessitate a deep clean?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> went for seabrook salt and vinegar in the end


 
Get you


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Are these regular cleaners or had you done something to necessitate a deep clean?


 
First time ever. Missus is "too busy" to do her share and she's hosting a hen-do next weekend, and what with being in the States for the whole week she didn't trust me to sort it. She paid for it, so yeah... I think this is the thin wedge in her drive for us to get a regular cleaner in, which I've been resisting like the good w/c lad I'm supposed to be.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am off for a walk soon.
> *Going to get some tracksuit bottom*s



For exercise or lounging?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For exercise or lounging?


 
Possibly both. I do have a pair of lounge tracksuit bottoms but they are fairly worn now with several burns in them.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> First time ever. Missus is "too busy" to do her share and she's hosting a hen-do next weekend, and what with being in the States for the whole week she didn't trust me to sort it. She paid for it, so yeah... I think this is the thin wedge in her drive for us to get a regular cleaner in, which I've been resisting like the good w/c lad I'm supposed to be.


 
Don't resist, just say ''I'll carry on doing my bit and you get cleaners in for your bit'' then don't bother.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get you


 
posh boy!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Don't resist, just say ''I'll carry on doing my bit and you get cleaners in for your bit'' then don't bother.


 
You sound like you've had this conversation before...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> posh boy!


 
go back to your raw potato, peasant!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possibly both. I do have a pair of lounge tracksuit bottoms but they are fairly worn now with several burns in them.


 
I read that as "several _bums_ in them"...and will continue to do so as it amused me!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like one of my neighbours has hit the bottle early today, singing at top volume along to old soul/r'n'b hits and interspersing with a bit of MCing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Just had a smoke and two of the PR girls from upstairs are in tears outside the office. Male oppression or work trauma?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just emailed someone about something, got an out of office reply telling me she left in May  I wouldn't say we were exactly close like - but someone could have mentioned it like...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a smoke and two of the PR girls from upstairs are in tears outside the office. Male oppression or work trauma?



they have poo issues?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I read that as "several _bums_ in them"...and will continue to do so as it amused me!


 
this amuses me also


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they have poo issues?


 
Possible but unlikely. 
One has a nice frock on by it did not seem the time to mention it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Whitesnake - Is This Love on the wireless now....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possible but unlikely.
> One has a nice frock on by it did not seem the time to mention it.


 
"Are you ok crying lady?, by the way, that dress looks fucking great "

I think this approach could work


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whitesnake - Is This Love on the wireless now....


 
Oh dear.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Who doesn't have spray windolene in their house?!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> "Are you ok crying lady?, by the way, that dress looks fucking great "
> 
> I think this approach could work


 


TruXta said:


> Oh dear.


 
I could go and start singing 'Whitesnake - Is This Love' to her perhaps?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Who doesn't have spray windolene in their house?!


 
are you meant to clean windows?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Who doesn't have spray windolene in their house?!


 
I don't even know what that is. So I probably don't have it, no.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

I desire to spritz n wipe a couple of reflective surfaces.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

you need to go out and buy some elbow grease missy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Vinegar is good on glass


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Vinegar is good on glass


 
Oh a telly? On a _laptop_?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> On a _laptop_?


 
A damp soft cloth will do the job.
Windowlene will crystalise the plastic screen.
Not sure about vinegar on laptop screen.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

Just been to Greggs for a sandwich and was forced to buy a pasty so I could pay by card


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been to Greggs for a sandwich and was *forced to buy a pasty *so I could pay by card


 
Yeah, yeah, yeah Pasty Boy........what type btw?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been to Greggs for a sandwich and was forced to buy a pasty so I could pay by card


 
Who forced you? 
Is this the first time you have been forced to buy a pasty? 
What pasty?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been to Greggs for a sandwich and was forced to buy a pasty so I could pay by card


 
who are these bullies who force you to buy pasties ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> who are these bullies who force you to buy pasties ?


 
Bullying should be stamped out in pasty purchasing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bullying should be stamped out in pasty purchasing


 
Broken Britain


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been to Greggs for a sandwich and was forced to buy a pasty so I could pay by card


 
This is by no means a bad thing.

What pasty?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah Pasty Boy........what type btw?





machine cat said:


> What pasty?


Corned beef, the only half decent one Greggs do now


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Corned beef, the only half decent one Greggs do now


 
did you order any side dishes?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who forced you?
> Is this the first time you have been forced to buy a pasty?
> What pasty?





marty21 said:


> who are these bullies who force you to buy pasties ?


 
The Whickham Pasty Pushers. They are infamous, I should have known better really


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you order any side dishes?


 
A tuna baguette


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Corned beef, the only half decent one Greggs do now


 
nowt wrong with the cheese and onion.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A tuna baguette



any salad with that ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A tuna baguette


 
Tbf a pasty _is_ proper British man's food whereas a baguette is rather....continental! So the pasty bullies were doing you a favour basically.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A tuna baguette


 
Butter *or* mayonnaise?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tbf a pasty _is_ proper British man's food whereas a baguette is rather....continental! So the pasty bullies were doing you a favour basically.


 
^ this



Badgers said:


> Butter *or* mayonnaise?


 
I doubt neon had a choice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nowt wrong with the cheese and onion.


 
They used to be much better.  Although tbf corned beef pasties were always much better from Bakers Oven until Greggs bought them


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any salad with that ?





Badgers said:


> Butter *or* mayonnaise?


 
Tuna mayonnaise with red onion, cucumber and lettuce.  There may have been butter cheap margarine on the bread, but I didn't notice.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd love a pasty right now. My nearest Greggs is 2.1 miles away. Pffft.

I'm going to stick my neck out here and say that: M&S sandwiches aren't that nice. They trade on former glories, imho.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there a Greggs in Brixton?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They used to be much better.  Although tbf corned beef pasties were always much better from Bakers Oven until Greggs bought them


 
I think they skimp of the onion now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'd love a pasty right now. My nearest Greggs is 2.1 miles away. Pffft.
> 
> *I'm going to stick my neck out here and say that: M&S sandwiches aren't that nice. They trade on former glories, imho*.


 
I agree with you on that - prefer Boots or Tescos myself. Sainsbury's can be okay. Mind you during our recent staycation Mr. QofG's and I had an All Day Breakfast Sandwich (plus smokey bacon crisps and orange juice as part of their meal deal) from the Co-op which was lush!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Is there a Greggs in Brixton?


 
Yes, on electric avenue just along from Iceland.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Is there a Greggs in Brixton?


 
Brixton
4 Electric Avenue
London
SW9 8JX
Tel: 0207 7334551

Stockwell
312 Clapham Road
Greater London
SW9 9AE
Tel: 0207 6223091
Show on map

Clapham
166 Clapham High Street
London
SW4 7UG
Tel: 0207 6221231
Show on map

Camberwell
18 & 20 Denmark Hill
London
SE5 8RZ
Tel: 0207 7371093


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out here and say that: M&S sandwiches aren't that nice. They trade on former glories, imho.


 
They are definitely well within 'ok' territory, apart from the Wensleydale cheese and carrot chutney one which is very nice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They used to be much better.  Although tbf corned beef pasties were always much better from Bakers Oven until Greggs bought them


 
I used to work in the Bakers Oven in Skipton. I made the scones, cooked the bread (and pasties) and made sandwiches. I also ate a lot of what I cooked as well


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'd love a pasty right now. My nearest Greggs is 2.1 miles away. Pffft.
> 
> I'm going to stick my neck out here and say that: M&S sandwiches aren't that nice. They trade on former glories, imho.


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I agree with you on that - prefer Boots or Tescos myself. Sainsbury's can be okay. Mind you during our recent staycation Mr. QofG's and I had an All Day Breakfast Sandwich (plus smokey bacon scrisps and orange juices as part of their meal deal) from the Co-op which was lush!


 
In order:

1. Co-Op
2. Tesco
3. Boots 
4. Sainsbury's
5. M&S

I'd also like to mention that butties from Pret are gross - Crayfish ffs!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are definitely well within 'ok' territory, apart from the Wensleydale cheese and carrot chutney one which is very nice.



I agree, the wensleydale one is lush.
But home made can be so much nicer and fresher.

I didn't share my lunch with the budgie, it was a turkey sarnie and it just didn't seem right.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Good posts #648 & #649

Corned beef crumbs here I come!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2011)

this porno stuff is well involved, I've been doing paperwork all morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I used to work in the Bakers Oven in Skipton. I made the scones, cooked the bread (and pasties) and made sandwiches. I also ate a lot of what I cooked as well


 


The best corned beef pasty locally is from "Barry's Bakery" and is basically a block of corned beef with a bit of pastry round it


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> this porno stuff is well involved, I've been doing paperwork all morning


 
dynamic risk assessments?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> poems with rules are a bit odd imo, apart from limericks



Ooo I dunno, I quite enjoy the discipline of having to stick to a certain structure tbh.  Discovered I had a talent for haiku that way 



BoatieBird said:


> googles 'sestina'
> fucking hell indeed



Innit?!!   Balls to that.  Gave me a fucking migraine just thinking about it.

Done a 'diamante' poem instead.  About breasts  





marty21 said:


> "Are you ok crying lady?, by the way, that dress looks fucking great "
> 
> I think this approach could work


 
I do too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The best corned beef pasty locally is from "Barry's Bakery" and is basically *a block of corned beef with a bit of pastry round it*


 
I like Barry's style


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> dynamic risk assessments?


 
release forms, grant of rights etc, photo stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> release forms, grant of rights etc, photo stuff


 
You wait til you get to your Self Assessment Tax Form


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Done a 'diamante' poem instead.  About breasts



Shouldn't a poem about breasts be round, not diamond shaped?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Shouldn't a poem about breasts be round, not diamond shaped?


 
I didn't know it was going to be about breasts at the beginning, I just wanted to play with the diamante thing.  Oh dear.  I think that's where I went wrong.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

we have the cleaning inspectors in! coming to check on our cleaner, they just sounded well excited checking the cleanliness of one of the toilets - I don't think anyone has had a manly poo in there yet.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I might have Man-Poo mk. 2 soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Walked to Putney because I am posh 

Went to Sports Direct and the Millets sale because I am posh


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we have the cleaning inspectors in! coming to check on our cleaner, they just sounded well excited checking the cleanliness of one of the toilets - I don't think anyone has had a manly poo in there yet.


 
Eat a Stagg tomorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Eat a Stagg tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Eat a Stagg tomorrow.



should have had one of those before they came 

we are getting a different hoover - not a new one though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. QofG's has bought me "Red Dead Redemption" *bobs up and down in excitement*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Done a 'diamante' poem instead.  About breasts




.............Pert.............
..........And Amorous..........
.....Bra Free & Bouncing......
.......Tasty Tan Lines........
.............JUGS.............


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> .............Pert.............
> ..........And Amorous..........
> .....Bra Free & Bouncing......
> .......Tasty Tan Lines........
> .............JUGS.............


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has bought me "Red Dead Redemption" *bobs up and down in excitement*


 
To say thank you will you bob up and down giving him excitement?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> To say thank you will you bob up and down giving him excitement?


 
Cheeky 

Didi you get some tracksuit bottoms btw?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has bought me "Red Dead Redemption" *bobs up and down in excitement*


 


I lent this off a mate ages ago and keep meaning to buy it myself.  It's pretty good.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has bought me "Red Dead Redemption" *bobs up and down in excitement*


 
this is supposed to be good


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> .............Pert.............
> ..........And Amorous..........
> .....Bra Free & Bouncing......
> .......Tasty Tan Lines........
> .............JUGS.............


 


Got some of the rules a bit wrong there


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> should have had one of those before they came


 
Just pour the tin straight down the toilet, it'll save your guts


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Didi you get some tracksuit bottoms btw?


 
I got some navy blue Slazenger ones for £7.99 at Sports Direct which look ok. 

Excercise


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Got some of the rules a bit wrong there



I never read the rules and spent one minute writing it!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

I seem to have lost the latest issue of Viz. Check everywhere at home and have gone through my desk here but can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I got some navy blue Slazenger ones for £7.99 at Sports Direct which look ok.
> 
> Excercise


 
Will you wear them low slung to show the top of your arse....please?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I never read the rules and spent one minute writing it!!


 
I know


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

Line 1:	one word
(subject/noun that is contrasting to line 7)
Line 2:	two words
(adjectives) that describe line 1
Line 3:	three words
(action verbs) that relate to line 1
Line 4:	four words (nouns)
first 2 words relate to line 1
last 2 words relate to line 7
Line 5:	three words
(action verbs) that relate to line 7
Line 6:	two words
(adjectives) that describe line 7
Line 7:	one word
( subject/noun that is contrasting to line 1)


for bajjy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

16

What coffee did quimmy want?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

'Anything', she says. Useful.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I seem to have lost the latest issue of Viz. Check everywhere at home and have gone through my desk here but can't seem to find it anywhere


 
Oh no!! That just reminded me that I have not sent your care parcel


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you wear them low slung to show the top of your arse....please?


 
No


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No


 
No?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this how the kids are these days then?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh no!! That just reminded me that I have not sent your care parcel


 
Every time I walk into the post room and it's not there a little bit of me dies


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Every time I walk into the post room and it's not there a little bit of me dies


 
Oh noes  

I wanted to add something from home, forgot it and then forgot it. Will be sending tomorrow first class


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh noes
> 
> I wanted to add something from home, forgot it and then forgot it. Will be sending tomorrow first class


 
Looking forward to it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Off to drag my arse down to Lambeth Service Team on Shakespeare Rd to sort out garden waste permit. Domestic queen that I am.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Just installed Xobni for Outlook


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

At the next team meeting I am going to suggest that Mr ManFlu's contract is changed so he can't have more that two consecutive days off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At the next team meeting I am going to suggest that Mr ManFlu's contract is changed so he can't have more that two consecutive days off


 
How long is he usually off sick for?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 26, 2011)

Why is it that every new person who joins this company seems to just bring fresh conflict with them? What happened to people who are basically nice and don't mind fitting in a bit?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

not long left..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Why is it that every new person who joins this company seems to just bring fresh conflict with them? What happened to people who are basically nice and don't mind fitting in a bit?


 
 That doesn't sound good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Why is it that every new person who joins this company seems to just bring fresh conflict with them? What happened to people who are basically nice and don't mind fitting in a bit?


 
Hi


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not long left..


 
What time are you off?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What time are you off?


 
He's already off







I can smell him from here


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What time are you off?


 
Not sure - I have another cider dilemma. Do I leave 5 minutes early and have one in the pub, or do I buy a can and have it on the train?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure - I have another cider dilemma. Do I leave 5 minutes early and have one in the pub, or do I buy a can and have it on the train?


 
leave 15 mins earlier and do both


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How long is he usually off sick for?


 
2-3 days generally which isn't so bad as most of the crap can wait for him coming back.  However he's currently on his 2 week annual holiday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure - I have another cider dilemma. Do I leave 5 minutes early and have one in the pub, or do I buy a can and have it on the train?


 
leave 16 mins earlier and do both


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> leave 16 mins earlier and do both


 
this is better advice than mine


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> He's already off
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Don't do that one on stage lass


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leave 15 mins earlier and do both



this is 6.25% worse advice than mine


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> this is 6.25% worse advice than mine


 
advice fail


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

I am off soon. 
Covert meeting to be met.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leave 15 mins earlier and do both


 


Badgers said:


> leave 16 mins earlier and do both


 
OK - I will leave 10 minutes early and see what the pub is like. If it's too busy I shall buy two cans from the offy, down one in the smoking area outside the station and one on the train.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am off soon.
> Covert meeting to be met.


 
Are you seeing a man about a dog *taps nose*?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

I do want to know if MC will take the 100% good advice or the 93.75% good advice


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> OK - I will leave 10 minutes early and see what the pub is like. If it's too busy I shall buy two cans from the offy, down one in the smoking area outside the station and one on the train.


 
I still favour leaving 16 minutes earlier - apologies for the 93.75% advice, it has been a long day


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> OK - I will leave 10 minutes early and see what the pub is like. If it's too busy I shall buy two cans from the offy, down one in the smoking area outside the station and one on the train.


 
This is hitting the middle ground running ^


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is hitting the middle ground running ^


 
16 minutes might allow a pint and 2 cans though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you seeing a man about a dog *taps nose*?


 
I don't even know if he has a dog but I suspect not


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't even know if he has a dog but I suspect not


 
ask him if he has a dog


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 16 minutes might allow a pint and 2 cans though


 
It may Marty lad, it may well do that...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I still favour leaving 16 minutes earlier - apologies for the 93.75% advice, it has been a long day


 
I generally prefer to leave early later in the week. No one will complain if I leave 10 minutes early, 16 minutes and there will be comments (yes - really )



Badgers said:


> This is hitting the middle ground running ^


 
I win either way.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 16 minutes might allow a pint and 2 cans though


 
I'm not going to push it. 

I have exactly £2.75 in change - this will buy me one pint of 7.5% cider in the pub and 30p change or two cans of 5.3% cider in the offy.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not going to push it.
> 
> I have exactly £2.75 in change - this will buy me one pint of 7.5% cider in the pub and 30p change or two cans of 5.3% cider in the offy.


 
probably for the best, 1 pint and a  2 cans will leave you needing a piss and wondering where you can go to have one


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> probably for the best, 1 pint and a  2 cans will leave you needing a piss and wondering where you can go to have one


 
He might end up back at work by the bins


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He might end up back at work by the bins


 
he will need a cunning disguise


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He might end up back at work by the bins







marty21 said:


> probably for the best, 1 pint and a  2 cans will leave you needing a piss and wondering where you can go to have one



Plenty of bins on the way home.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Plenty of bins on the way home.



any bins on the cider train?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't even know if he has a dog but I suspect not


 
No dog. A couple of cats who seem desperate for us to take them in keep coming into our flat most days.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any bins on the cider train?


 
yes, but i'd have to kneel inbetween two seats


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yes, but i'd have to kneel inbetween two seats


 
would you be able to do this without being noticed?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> would you be able to do this without being noticed?


 
If he wore a big coat people might just think he's a midget


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No dog. A couple of cats who seem desperate for us to take them in keep coming into our flat most days.


 
Any rats?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> would you be able to do this without being noticed?


 
It's a pretty busy train.



neonwilderness said:


> If he wore a big coat people might just think he's a midget


 


Where the fuck am I going to get a big coat in the next ten minutes?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Where the fuck am I going to get a big coat in the next ten minutes?



Think outside the box man


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I think I've left it a bit late for the pub - time for plan B.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2011)

renumbered 84 files manually, thank fuck thats over!! :O


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well, I think I've left it a bit late for the pub - time for *plan B*.


 
Is that a nightclub?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Think outside the box man



I think he should just buy a bin


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any rats?


 
Killed a few mice over the years. No rats FFS!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that a nightclub?


 
Autotrader


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well, I think I've left it a bit late for the pub - time for plan B.


 
does this involve pissing in bins?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

off...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Killed a few mice over the years. No rats FFS!



I have slayed many a mouse


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

off x2


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be off in a minute too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Killed a few mice over the years. No rats FFS!


 
Right, I am off sir


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, see you in about 45?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Should be about 6pm sir


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should be about 6pm sir


 
Kewl!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

She's gone quiet.  Should I worry?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in the smokers paradise bajjy.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> She's gone quiet.  Should I worry?


 
yes, she is cunning


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

No coffee.  No toilet roll.  No Stella.  She's not in the cupboard head down in the mop bucket.  She's not at the back of the bins, legs akimbo.  I'm out of ideas.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> No coffee.  No toilet roll.  No Stella.  She's not in the cupboard head down in the mop bucket.  She's not at the back of the bins, legs akimbo.  I'm out of ideas.


 
and out of coffee, and toilet roll 

she made PROMISES!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

There is now coffee and toilet roll.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 26, 2011)

hhmm not sure how this red wine drinking will affect my drag tomorrow but right now it tastes mighty fine. My essentials for work are in hand (clothes ironed, lunch,dinner,bag packed) so all I need to do now is get up at 6am and act it out till 8.30pm. I believe the drag is strong in me as I break up for 2 weeks a week tomorrow (so x5 13 hour shifts to go). Though I may take on a extra drag shift due to being stung £280 on car repairs...

Now for a really important question: how many of us take a pencil case to work?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> There is now coffee and toilet roll.


 
She always keeps her promises


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Now for a really important question: how many of us take a pencil case to work?


 
I don't , but I don't see it as strange - you need pens, rulers, pencils, sharpeners - and a pencil case is a valuable tool which can stop n'er do wells nicking stuff (as long as they don't nick the pencil case )


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Now for a really important question: how many of us take a pencil case to work?


 
None.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 26, 2011)

I have 2 pencil cases but only one comes to work with me (sorry Bagpuss) & find it keeps my pens etc in order. It is a sad fact that I work in a area where pens are like gold-dust & people will try & claim them to be their own.

I also work in a area where it is usually the 3rd stapler that works.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Let me guess - health care?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Now for a really important question: how many of us take a pencil case to work?


 
I audited my personal work stationary yesterday and it is spartan. Have a lockable (unlocked) drawer in my desk which contains three pencils, a pencil sharpener, a ruler and my lucky pen. Often the lucky pen travels with me but I don't use a pencil case.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it only Wednesday?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

Sick drag


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Is it only Wednesday?


 
yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning



Badgers said:


> Sick drag


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Is it only Wednesday?



No, it is my Friday today.  Only working until 12 then freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> No, it is my Friday today.  Only working until 12 then freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning



this ^^ sick day before leave - that's mr manflu type shenanigans


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> No, it is my Friday today.  Only working until 12 then freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> No, it is my Friday today.  Only working until 12 then freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


what? It's WEDNESDAY!!!! 



marty21 said:


> this ^^ sick day before leave - that's mr manflu type shenanigans


innit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what? It's WEDNESDAY!!!!
> 
> innit


 
Badgers = Sicknote 

Bet he's on the sofa right now watching old episodes of some crime caper and niche documentaries


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Badgers = Sicknote
> 
> Bet he's on the sofa right now watching old episodes of some crime caper and niche documentaries


 
I think you might be right


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think you might be right


 
it's a feeling I get - I sense it - call it huddlesense


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

wasn't sicknote a character in london's burning?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wasn't sicknote a character in london's burning?


 
also a legendary footballer, who might still be playing, Darren 'Sicknote' Anderton


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

I hate my body sometimes. I have to be in work today, or at least this morning, otherwise the newbie will be on his own and all sorts of "Some Mother's Do 'Ave 'Em" scenarios may occur.

However last night I had dizziness and nausea so couldn't sleep well and while getting ready for work, despite being dosed up to the eyeballs, I have got the worst period pains I have had for 4 or 5 months. Sat on the train in tears because the cramping was so bad. Am now in the office but debating whether to retire to the toilet floor, which has never looked more comfy, in case I throw up! Though that does rather defeat the object of being in.

I keep telling myself that every minute that passes is another minute closer to feeling better and remind myself how utterly joyful I will feel when the pain has gone....however if previous experience is to go by I have another two hours before I reach that state.

I don't even dare, or want, to have a cup of tea in case it makes me sick 

Hopefully my friend will be in this afternoon at which point I might just say "I'm outta here!"

Gruh...and Grrrr!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh noooo queeny - have you no feminax or owt?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hate my body sometimes. I have to be in work today, or at least this morning, otherwise the newbie will be on his own and all sorts of "Some Mother's Do 'Ave 'Em" scenarios may occur.
> 
> However last night I had dizziness and nausea so couldn't sleep well and while getting ready for work, despite being dosed up to the eyeballs, I have got the worst period pains I have had for 4 or 5 months. Sat on the train in tears because the cramping was so bad. Am now in the office but debating whether to retire to the toilet floor, which has never looked more comfy, in case I throw up! Though that does rather defeat the object of being in.
> 
> ...


 

(((((QoG))))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh noooo queeny - have you no feminax or owt?



I'm dosed up with ibuprofen and paractemol/coedine already. My bag is like a mini-Boots I have so many tablets in it 



marty21 said:


> (((((QoG))))


 
Thanks


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what? It's WEDNESDAY!!!!



2 hours and counting - I can almost smell the sea air and taste the ice cream


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> 2 hours and counting - I can almost smell the sea air and taste the ice cream


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hate my body sometimes. I have to be in work today, or at least this morning, otherwise the newbie will be on his own and all sorts of "Some Mother's Do 'Ave 'Em" scenarios may occur.
> 
> However last night I had dizziness and nausea so couldn't sleep well and while getting ready for work, despite being dosed up to the eyeballs, I have got the worst period pains I have had for 4 or 5 months. Sat on the train in tears because the cramping was so bad. Am now in the office but debating whether to retire to the toilet floor, which has never looked more comfy, in case I throw up! Though that does rather defeat the object of being in.
> 
> ...



aww ((((Quoggy)))) 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an early exit for you today


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> 2 hours and counting - I can almost smell the sea air and taste the ice cream


 
Erm, may I be the first of the slackerz to call you a mahoosive cunt?

thank you


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

quiet in here 



not good new (((qoggy)))  you really shouldn't be in work in that state, let's hope you're able to leave early.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

Can you get the newbie to make you a hot water bottle quoggy? 



BoatieBird said:


> 2 hours and counting - I can almost smell the sea air and taste the ice cream


what cunting beach you off to?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> let's hope you're able to leave early.


 
^ this


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

Craptastic today. Grumpy grrrrrr will be rid of this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks all - ooh bee I would _sooooo_ like a hottie bottie now....I wonder how much they are in Boots!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ^ this


 
I think under the circumstances Qoggy would certainly not be considered a cunt for doing so... unlike BoatieBird however, who's just won the award for cunt of the week


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what cunting beach you off to?





East cunting Portlemouth (near Salcome in Devon)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> East cunting Portlemouth (near Salcome in Devon)


 
Oooh that looks lovely


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks all - ooh bee I would _sooooo_ like a hottie bottie now....I wonder how much they are in Boots!!


Under a tenner I reckon, get one and keep it in your work drawer, or one of them wheatie things that go in the microwave 



BoatieBird said:


> East cunting Portlemouth (near Salcome in Devon)


LOVELY


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks all - ooh bee I would _sooooo_ like a hottie bottie now....I wonder how much they are in Boots!!


 
When I wanted one they were £15! But they did have little brown covers on with teddy ears 

Good day so far down here on The Hill. Have done a spot of washing and am planning on tidying up quimmy's bookcase (am staying at hers while my bathroom is out of order*). Fiction, non-fiction + alphamabetisised  Might listen to Radio 1 while I do it 





* really should have written a terrible sign for it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> When I wanted one they were £15! But they did have little brown covers on with teddy ears
> 
> Good day so far down here on The Hill. Have done a spot of washing and *am planning on tidying up quimmy's bookcase* (am staying at hers while my bathroom is out of order*). Fiction, non-fiction + alphamabetisised  Might listen to Radio 1 while I do it
> 
> ...


 

Does she know this or will you surprise her? 

Pain has now gone into my thighs more than my abdomen but I still feel as if I want to throw up. In fact I have moved the bin next to me just in case...I am a right sad sight today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does she know this or will you surprise her?
> 
> Pain has now gone into my thighs more than my abdomen but I still feel as if I want to throw up. In fact I have moved the bin next to me just in case...I am a right sad sight today


 
She does know! I couldn't keep the surprise inside! 

You are a poor sausage. Fuck off home! Newbie has not been 'new' for about 2 years! Can't he _cope_?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> She does know! I couldn't keep the surprise inside!
> 
> You are a poor sausage. Fuck off home! Newbie has not been 'new' for about 2 years! *Can't he cope?*



Erm.... tbf to him there is a lot of re-organisation of offices and moving of equipment today so it does really need one person in the office and one to help with that. Especially as it appears to have been organised by Laurel and Hardy Ltd. 

Then pains are going - another half hour and it will be the 4 hour mark and normally they last for about 4 hours (then come back in a couple of days for another hour or so!) so I am hopefully I will then be bouncing round the office like a small rabbit


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

Busy 

Cuntboss has made a bit of a fuck up on an estimate and watching her try and get out of it is providing some amusement


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm.... tbf to him there is a lot of re-organisation of offices and moving of equipment today so it does really need one person in the office and one to help with that. Especially as it appears to have been organised by Laurel and Hardy Ltd.
> 
> Then pains are going - another half hour and it will be the 4 hour mark and normally they last for about 4 hours (then come back in a couple of days for another hour or so!) so I am hopefully I will then be bouncing round the office like a small rabbit



Off your tits on codeine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Off your tits on codeine


 
Yup!! In fact i think it may be time for another dose....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> East cunting Portlemouth (near Salcome in Devon)


 
that sounds nice 


I'm still  though


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that sounds nice
> 
> 
> I'm still  though



you can be as  as you like Marty, I care not, for I am off.
Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2011)

Cunt!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> you can be as  as you like Marty, I care not, for I am off.
> Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
bye


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that sounds nice
> 
> 
> I'm still  though


 
^ this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> you can be as  as you like Marty, I care not, for I am off.
> Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
Have a good one 

Right - I think the pain has almost gone so it may be time for tea and weetabix!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have a good one
> 
> Right - I think the pain has almost gone so it may be time for tea and weetabix!


 
No tea here as there's no milk.  I can't be arsed to go to the shop and I doubt anyone else will


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Craptastic today. Grumpy grrrrrr will be rid of this.


 
I do believe a certain someone told you this might be the case


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have a good one
> 
> Right - I think the pain has almost gone so it may be time for tea and weetabix!


 
do your pour the tea on the weetabix? 



cos I do


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

hiya

thought i'd look in while on my well-earned holiday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> hiya
> 
> thought i'd look in while on my well-earned holiday


 
gone anywhere nice?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> gone anywhere nice?


 
yorkshire


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yorkshire



Don't fall in a hole and die, will you?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> morning



how are you feeling pet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't fall in a hole and die, will you?


 
no, i won't


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> morning


 
Did you sleep til now?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

Poorly drag here. Feel okay but too much coughing kept me awake. Dosed up to the max and gonna try to pop over to the drag later. Stupid immune system letting me down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Poorly drag here. Feel okay but too much coughing kept me awake. Dosed up to the max and gonna try to pop over to the drag later. Stupid immune system letting me down


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2011)

my first load of porns are uploaded, lads  model coordinator likes it, but has yet to sit down with the site owner and go through everything  

I'm going on holiday later 

I feel rougher than a badgers arsehole, not :cool.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> my first load of porns are uploaded, lads  model coordinator likes it, but has yet to sit down with the site owner and go through everything
> 
> I'm going on holiday later
> 
> I feel rougher than a badgers arsehole, not :cool.


 
Excellent news about the porn stuff! Where are you going on hols?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Poorly drag here. Feel okay but too much coughing kept me awake. Dosed up to the max and gonna try to pop over to the drag later. Stupid immune system letting me down


 i think i'll get in touch with you for brunch in a while then

get well soon


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent news about the porn stuff! Where are you going on hols?


 
wayles init


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

did you get a bikini?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> wayles init


 
Nice


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

Why do I want this thing so much?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stupid immune system letting me down


 
Do you take any vitamins or owt bajjy?  I've started taking zinc in the last couple of months - seeing if that helps me fight germs off.  Course, it's a bit of a fucker to prove its working. 



tribal_princess said:


> my first load of porns are uploaded, lads  model coordinator likes it, but has yet to sit down with the site owner and go through everything
> 
> I'm going on holiday later
> 
> I feel rougher than a badgers arsehole, not :cool.


 
Yay but boo on the feeling ill.  Have a lovely holiday - am sure your porns will be thumbed up by all concerned. And yes, I do know how wrong that sounds


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why do I want this thing so much?


 
Cos it's cool as fuck?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

The drag is quiet today. Is it all teh illness about


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2011)

I know I'm new round these parts but I've already taken agin that boatiebird one and her wednesday fridays and her cunting beaches. 

 


Although I'm really looking forward to going home to well-ordered books and, hopefully, an unmolested knicker drawer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I know I'm new round these parts but I've already taken agin that boatiebird one and her wednesday fridays and her cunting beaches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sratch 'n' sniff!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The drag is quiet today. Is it all teh illness about


 
I'll all happening in the huddle now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I know I'm new round these parts but I've already taken agin that boatiebird one and her wednesday fridays and her cunting beaches.


 haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll all happening in the huddle now


 
*huddles on my own*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The drag is quiet today. Is it all teh illness about


 
Nasty shitty thing, must be a rhinovirus.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *huddles on my own*


 
room for one more? i'm not in the huddle either


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

You're both missing out


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Gardening drag here. Does anyone know how quickly compostable waste bags degrade? The thing is collection isn't for another 2 weeks and I'm worried that if I chuck lots of garden waste in them and leave them out they'll be rotten before the waste collectors swing by.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> room for one more? i'm not in the huddle either



*budges up*



neonwilderness said:


> You're both missing out



Don't care


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You're both missing out


 
There's a girl in this huddle


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

AnSWER MY QUESTION! 

Please.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Cos it's cool as fuck?


 
I seem to have convinced myself


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gardening drag here. Does anyone know how quickly compostable waste bags degrade? The thing is collection isn't for another 2 weeks and I'm worried that if I chuck lots of garden waste in them and leave them out they'll be rotten before the waste collectors swing by.


 


TruXta said:


> AnSWER MY QUESTION!
> 
> Please.


 
I don't know.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gardening drag here. Does anyone know how quickly compostable waste bags degrade? The thing is collection isn't for another 2 weeks and I'm worried that if I chuck lots of garden waste in them and leave them out they'll be rotten before the waste collectors swing by.


 
I think you will be ok with the bags
Can expand on this later


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *budges up*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care



WWhat?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think you will be ok with the bags
> Can expand on this later


 
Cheers, Bajjy. I bumptied an old thread in suburban too to get more exposure.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's a girl in this huddle


 
There's one in our huddle too, and not just marty in a wig


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's one in our huddle too, and not just marty in a wig


 
You sure about that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The drag is quiet today. Is it all teh illness about


I've been working (and buying more things online ).



Badgers said:


> Nasty shitty thing, must be a rhinovirus.


too many things up your snozz?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

What Gowun OOn ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's one in our huddle too, and not just marty in a wig


 


machine cat said:


> You sure about that?


 
Hee, hee hee!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's one in our huddle too, and not just marty in a wig


 
I am still worried about the WI


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am still worried about the WI



You'll get good jam and cakes. And flowery frocks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I've been working (*and buying more things online* ).
> 
> too many things up your snozz?



Good things?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 27, 2011)

Fucking hell I'm bored   All day spent starting at a sodding spreadsheet trying to answer a query.  The answer to the query is I don't have any information on it.  6 fucking hours


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Fucking hell I'm bored   All day spent starting at a sodding spreadsheet trying to answer a query.  The answer to the query is I don't have any information on it.  6 fucking hours


 
 (((nipsla))) You need tea!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((nipsla))) You need tea!


 
I have water  Might go and treat myself to a fag instead.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Although I'm really looking forward to going home to well-ordered books and, hopefully, an *unmolested knicker drawer*.


 
Booo - I would welcome a molested knicker drawer!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((nipsla))) You need tea!


 
With whisky in it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Fucking hell I'm bored   All day spent starting at a sodding spreadsheet trying to answer a query.  The answer to the query is I don't have any information on it.  6 fucking hours


I was going to say you need boxing, but this sounds easier...



QueenOfGoths said:


> (((nipsla))) You need tea!






QueenOfGoths said:


> Good things?


mostly presents for other people, but still good things


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

not long until the cider train!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a dead/alive fox?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a dead/alive fox?


 
http://www.countryside-alliance.org/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a dead/alive fox?


 
Is it to go in quim's underwear drawer?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it to go in quim's underwear drawer?


 
P'raps there's already one IN quimmys knicker drawer!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> P'raps there's already one IN quimmys knicker drawer!


 
Good point!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone likes to have a hobby!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2011)

Foxy Fanny


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

Something like this?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

After a srs busy afternoon,  I am currently sipping a pint in a pub in that London,  finally taken the ladies wig off after fooling People all day


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

I've heard a rumor that marty might already be in the pub


----------



## machine cat (Jul 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> After a srs busy afternoon,  I am currently sipping a pint in a pub in that London,  finally taken the ladies wig off after fooling People all day


 


I'm off in a minute...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm going too!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've heard a rumor that marty might already be in the pub


A vile untruth


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've heard a rumor that marty might already be in the pub


I bet he's been in there all day


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 27, 2011)

Not much of a drag today.
Just spoke with a very, very angry man.
His face was so red, it made his fake tan blotchy.
I can't remember the last time I met such an angry man.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 27, 2011)

And no, this is not a poor attempt at shit poetry.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pics?


 
I should have.
Should have said, 'hold that look, I need to get me camera.'
More angriness tomorrow I reckons. Team (HR) America are involved and are fuckin' worried.


----------



## Voley (Jul 27, 2011)

I have an interview.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> I have an interview.



 is it with them cants at the harsing?


----------



## Voley (Jul 27, 2011)

Them cants, yes.


----------



## Voley (Jul 27, 2011)

Anything I ought to swot up on marty? Bearing in mind they didn't have introductory tenancies and that when I was last a housing officer?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Anything I ought to swot up on marty? Bearing in mind they didn't have introductory tenancies and that when I was last a housing officer?


 
I'll pm some stuff - too dull for a thread


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

Tell them you know people who know people. 
I can see no bad reaction to that statement. 
Maybe chuck a tenner on the table while saying it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm Going to IKEA.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Now? That's just wrong.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell them you know people who know people.
> I can see no bad reaction to that statement.
> Maybe chuck a tenner on the table while saying it.



tell them you are not only imagining them naked, you paid top dollar for naked pictures of all of them 

and go to the interview naked, obvs


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm Going to IKEA.


 
do you need some of those small candle things ?

or maybe some emergency soft furnishings ??


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Dodgy meatballs?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm Going to IKEA.


 
Get me a hot dog and some pear cider?


----------



## Voley (Jul 27, 2011)

Marty21 is a jolly helpful chap, I can report.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm Going to IKEA.



Herrings for me please. Many different types of herrings!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I didn't get the side table or the laptop table, just some curtains and a cheap chopping board.   Oh and some rosehip drink which I abandoned because it's rubbish and impulse chocolate which seems to be all gone... 

There is no easy way to get to or home from IKEA without a car.   Got in after half ten and stella is nowhere to be found.  AGAIN.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Marty21 is a jolly helpful chap, I can report.


 
He's never helped me.


----------



## Voley (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> He's never helped me.


 
I'd say that's a poor reflection on you, then. On _you_.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


>


 
you NEVER let me


----------



## hiccup (Jul 28, 2011)

I had a terrifying dream last night. Won't bore you with the details. 

Best head off to work. Would rather stay at home and learn to play the piano. Ho hum.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I had a terrifying dream last night. Won't bore you with the details.
> 
> Best head off to work. Would rather stay at home and learn to play the piano. Ho hum.


 
did the dream involve CLOWNS?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 28, 2011)

No.

I quite like clowns.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2011)

Slept late, up with coffee and Marmite crumpets so far. Heading off soon for a surprise day out somewhere surprising.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

happy anniversary young Badger (is it a surprise to you or to her?)... I love surprises even when they're not mine


----------



## colacubes (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Slept late, up with coffee and Marmite crumpets so far. Heading off soon for a surprise day out somewhere surprising.



Hope you and the missus have a lovely day xx

I suppose I ought to abandon the sofa and head to work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> I have an interview.


wahey! nice one


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> happy anniversary young Badger (is it a surprise to you or to her?)... I love surprises even when they're not mine


 
My surprise today. We were going to the Natural History Museum so it had better be good


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Slept late, up with coffee and *Marmite crumpets* so far. Heading off soon for a surprise day out somewhere surprising.


 
WANT!

Morning all.  Am gagging for marmitey crumpets now. Happy fucking anniversary bajjy


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2011)

morning all.

not much dragging for me today as I'm looking after machine kitten while his mum is laying in bed sick


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My surprise today. We were going to the Natural History Museum so it had better be good


 
Happy anniversary!

We went to the NHM a couple of years ago and it was banging


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

Nothing like a little bit of fraud to start a Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all.
> 
> not much dragging for me today as I'm looking after machine kitten while his mum is laying in bed sick



oh noes! 

happy anniversary Mr Badger and Mrs Badger


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My surprise today. We were going to the Natural History Museum so it had better be good


Happt anniversary, have a good day 



sojourner said:


> Am gagging for marmitey crumpets now.


 
Not something I've every tried before, might have to give it a go!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nothing like a little bit of fraud to start a Thursday


 
honest guv!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all.
> 
> not much dragging for me today as I'm looking after machine kitten while his mum is laying in bed sick


 
Mornin chuck - oh noooez - what kinda sick?



neonwilderness said:


> Not something I've every tried before, might have to give it a go!


 
Oh my LORD they are fiiiiiine.  Must have butter on first, and then marmite. jesus christ I am seriously gagging for some now.

Lunch plans?  I brought in some leftover potato salad and leftover anchovy fillets


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Slept late, up with coffee and Marmite crumpets so far. Heading off soon for a surprise day out somewhere surprising.


 
Happy Anniversary!! Are you going to see the dinosaurs at the Natural History Museum? They are real. FACT!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin chuck - oh noooez - what kinda sick?


 
Not going to go into details but being 5 months pregnant isn't helping her sickness or worries


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all.
> 
> not much dragging for me today as I'm looking after machine kitten while his mum is laying in bed sick





Hope Mrs. Cat is better soon


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not going to go into details but being 5 months pregnant isn't helping her sickness or worries


 
I didn't know she was preggers again!!  Congrats mate! (or did I and I've just had an old lady moment?)

Awww, poor lass


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope she's better soon mc, and that you can get her to stop worrying as much as poss. x



sojourner said:


> Lunch plans?  I brought in some leftover potato salad and leftover anchovy fillets


yum! I have, what do I have feta salad with a couple of houmous ryvitas and a few grapes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

Much lol-age here as the "man with a large van" has arrived to take away our, well the firms, rubbish - filing cabinets, books, old desks etc..- and it is like a Laurel and Hardy film.

The MWALV is instead of a skip...which would have been much easier...but, and I must admit this is one of the things that I kind of love but also get frustrated about where I work, we never choose the easier way when there is a slightly wierder and more difficult one available


----------



## machine cat (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope Mrs. Cat is better soon


 
Cheers 



sojourner said:


> I didn't know she was preggers again!!  Congrats mate! (or did I and I've just had an old lady moment?)
> 
> Awww, poor lass


 
Ta!  I did mention it a few weeks ago but not sure if you were around 


Anyway... i'm off to playgroup to give her a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2011)

Happy Wedding Birthday! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Are you going to see the dinosaurs at the Natural History Museum? They are real. FACT!



They are not!  Most dinosaur bones aren't even bones, just plaster casts from the, like, 3 or 4 dinosaur bones ever found.    Apparently you only need to find (the right) 28 bones from an ancient human body for it to be considered 'complete'.   pff


Stuffed animals for the win.   Let me know if that bloody giant squid is on display yet.    If you tour the Darwin centre there is also an eagle upside down in a bottle.  


congratulations to you and mrs cat, too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Happy Wedding Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But....but...the ones at the Natural History Museum move and stuff!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But....but...the ones at the Natural History Museum move and stuff!!


 
Oh!  those ones.  yes, they're real quoggy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyway... i'm off to playgroup to give her a bit of peace and quiet.


 
Are you taking machine kitten or going on your own?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2011)

Talking of stuffed animals, have you seen the badly stuffed animals Facebook group? Hilarious shits.

I'm in the back of me mams car with me sister and a snuggly puggles  all fine except I'm feeling well bad nausea, going to wayles init, left me fucking sunglasses at home ffs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Stuffed animals for the win.   Let me know if that bloody giant squid is on display yet.    If you tour the Darwin centre there is also an eagle upside down in a bottle.


I really want to go and see this, maybe I can get Cptn to take me for my birhday?  



tribal_princess said:


> Talking of stuffed animals, have you seen the badly stuffed animals Facebook group? Hilarious shits.


The horniman walrus must be in that group


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2011)

Just went past a shop called Abara Kebabara


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

Magic kebabs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

The newbie has just eaten a ginsters pasty and is now onto a packet of hula hoops....I wish I were on his diet!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Magic kebabs?


 
Was not allowed to try one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was not allowed to try one


 
But it's your anniversary...aren't you having an anniversary (kebab with all the trimmings) meal?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went past a shop called Abara Kebabara


 
They are commonplace in Dublin: http://www.abrakebabra.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was not allowed to try one


If you were on a bus... try on the way back


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ta!  I did mention it a few weeks ago but not sure if you were around
> 
> 
> Anyway... i'm off to playgroup to give her a bit of peace and quiet.


 
Nah, sure I would have remembered that.

Anyhoo - have fun at playgroup!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Talking of stuffed animals, have you seen the badly stuffed animals Facebook group? Hilarious shits.
> 
> I'm in the back of me mams car with me sister and a *snuggly puggles*  all fine except I'm feeling well bad nausea, going to wayles init, left me fucking sunglasses at home ffs


 
And this is...?

Buy more gigs when you get there - tat shops galore


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2011)

Pug. Dog.

My mam keeps shutting my fucking window cus it's irritating her, she fucking knows I feel sick


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

Got ya

Can you not stop for some travel sick pills?  Whether that's the cause or not they might help.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Pug. Dog.
> 
> My mam keeps shutting my fucking window cus it's irritating her, she fucking knows I feel sick


 
Bad Mum


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

EARLY MORNING YELP OF HORROR! 

1. Congrats on anniversary!
2. Lollal and Hardy
3. Preggars!  Ill 
4. I went out THREE TIMES last night!
4a. To a press viewing at an ART GALLERY
4b. To a Board Meeting of my OTHER BOARD
4c. To Balkan ska night at THE ALBERT
5. I can't remember if I spoke to my VENERABLE LANDLADY when I got in or if she was in her BATH already
6. I've felt better


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2011)

I feel sick cus I'm hot init, is cooling down now there's clouds


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Talking of stuffed animals, have you seen the badly stuffed animals Facebook group? Hilarious shits.


 
Yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> EARLY MORNING YELP OF HORROR!
> 
> 1. Congrats on anniversary!
> 2. Lollal and Hardy
> ...


 
You are living a full and interesting life!

What was the art gallery like, did you out your chin on tour hand and go "Mmmmm..." while standing in front of the exhibits?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> EARLY MORNING YELP OF HORROR!
> 
> 1. Congrats on anniversary!
> 2. Lollal and Hardy
> ...


 
I'm not your landlady.  You wanna call me landlady, you pay me rent.  *gesticulates* 

You gave me a run down of your evening, much as above. I asked if you needed the toilet before I had my bath (she didn't, readers) and by the time I was out of my bath you'd scoffed your KFC and retired to bed from whence little snores were emitted. 

HTH


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm not your landlady.  You wanna call me landlady, you pay me rent.  *gesticulates*
> 
> You gave me a run down of your evening, much as above. I asked if you needed the toilet before I had my bath (she didn't, readers) and by the time I was out of my bath you'd scoffed your KFC and retired to bed from whence little snores were emitted.
> 
> HTH


 
OK - the woman whose hospitality I am abusing, then 

Where's my leftovers? I'm Hank Marvin


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2011)

You'll have to have Tuesday's leftovers that I was too tired to eat last night, soz.  

Or there's alpen.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You'll have to have Tuesday's leftovers that I was too tired to eat last night, soz.
> 
> Or there's alpen.



I'm gonna throw stuff in a pan and push it about a bit.

What to do today? Buy loo roll, I suppose.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Draaag! Back to my gardening duties today, as HRH is back tomorrow and expects to see a slice of Eden instead of the grotty jungle that was there when she left.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, I forgot, will be playing footie tonight as well! Followed, of course, by lovely beeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Draaag! Back to my gardening duties today, as HRH is back tomorrow and expects to see a slice of Eden instead of the grotty jungle that was there when she left.


 
Where you at THE ALBERT last night? I have a fuzzy memory of maybe someone saying I'd just missed you


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Where you at THE ALBERT last night? I have a fuzzy memory of maybe someone saying I'd just missed you


 
Nope, was there Tuesday with Bajjy, kitty et al.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nope, was there Tuesday with Bajjy, kitty et al.


 
Aha. Nevermind then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nope, was there Tuesday with Bajjy, kitty et al.


exclusive drag meet in Brixton?  


ah, fuck it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

busy at the marty drag today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

it's going to be a long friday eve that's for sure.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

Just finished 2 diamantes - GERRIN 

Fucking brain ache now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

The ice cream shop opposite near us seems to have opened...I may have to investigate. Although

"_Delicious, handcrafted beverages to discover and enjoy. The secret to making gelato taste better!_"

what is a "hand crafted beverage"...is that the same as when I put a teabag in a cup with some hot water and a bit of milk?

Here are the ice cream choices

http://www.polkagelato.co.uk/flavours-gelato.php


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

Chilli chocolate is nice, but not sure it'd work as ice cream?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chilli chocolate is nice, but not sure it'd work as ice cream?


 
I had black pepper icecream a couple of years ago. Quite nice, surprisingly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

I want a scoop of vanilla and a scoop of mint choc chip and I want them nooooooow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chilli chocolate is nice, but not sure it'd work as ice cream?


 
That is my feeling too. I quite like pistachio ice cream, I am not sure what "torrone" and "nicciola" are 

Tbh the prospect of trying to decide on flavours is already scaring me so I may just go for a snickers ice cream bar from Tescos....and pretend it's "artisan"!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

gelato 

*drools*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is my feeling too. I quite like pistachio ice cream, I am not sure what "torrone" and "nicciola" are
> 
> Tbh the prospect of trying to decide on flavours is already scaring me so I may just go for a snickers ice cream bar from Tescos....and pretend it's "artisan"!


 
Torrone is "honey, sugar, and egg white, with toasted almonds or other nuts", nocciola is hazelnut.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is my feeling too. I quite like pistachio ice cream, I am not sure what "torrone" and "nicciola" are


my guesss... hazelnut and nougat (well the other way around 

nicciola and chocolate will taste like ferrero rocher ice cream.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Too late, BB!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't post a quote, I _knew_ 

This is also why I have salad for lunch and stay away from gelato


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I didn't post a quote, I _knew_
> 
> This is also why I have salad for lunch and stay away from gelato


 
Sure you did. Sure you do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

What is it with all the gelaterias opening around the place? WHAT IS IT ABOUT?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Torrone is "honey, sugar, and egg white, with toasted almonds or other nuts", nocciola is hazelnut.


 


Biddlybee said:


> my guesss... hazelnut and nougat (well the other way around
> 
> nicciola and chocolate will taste like ferrero rocher ice cream.


 
Ooooh - now my interest is piqued. They may be getting £2.95 of my currently not very hard earned cash! 

I have just handcrafted myself a cuppa btw.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh - now my interest is piqued. They may be getting £2.95 of my currently not very hard earned cash!
> 
> I have just handcrafted myself a cuppa btw.


 
I handcafted a whole pot earlier. i like to work _big_


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sure you did. Sure you do.


fuck off.



5t3IIa said:


> What is it with all the gelaterias opening around the place? WHAT IS IT ABOUT?


I don't know... there are bloody loads though! I fell in love with it when we tried some in Spain (oddly), then found out they sell it up in the big house in the park 

wtf? http://www.theicecreamists.com/ 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh - now my interest is piqued. They may be getting £2.95 of my currently not very hard earned cash!


be warned... it wil be nice


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey hey, no need for that kinda language, young lady! We had to stop buying 8-packs of Snickers icecreams last year, fucking things are like crack.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

Actual Mars Bars are crap but Mars Bar Ice creams are lovely.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Actual Mars Bars are crap but Mars Bar Ice creams are lovely.


 
True dat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

We really set the world to rights on the drag.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hey hey, no need for that kinda language, young lady! We had to stop buying 8-packs of Snickers icecreams last year, fucking things are like crack.


There is if you say I'm lying, fair dos in my book young man.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

I was just teasing you, apols if I didn't come across as such.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hey hey, no need for that kinda language, young lady! We had to stop buying 8-packs of Snickers icecreams last year, fucking things are like crack.


 
Never really 'got' icecream, I mean it was ok, whatever, until they made snickers icecream.   Then I got it. Then I got it bad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> True dat.


 
Yup. And yup to the 'crack' snickers ice cream bars too!

I also like Bounty Ice Cream Bars but Mr. QofG's is not keen on the chocolate/coconut combination


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Bounty in any shape or form can cock off. I don't mind coconut in cooking - curries etc, but it has no place in sweets FFS.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bounty in any shape or form can cock off. I don't mind coconut in cooking - curries etc, but it has no place in sweets FFS.


 
You sadden me Mr. T  *puts away choco-coconut body rub*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You sadden me Mr. T  *puts away choco-coconut body rub*


 
You..... you _eat_ choco-cocknut body rub?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You..... you _eat_ choco-cocknut body rub?


 
Well....not so much eat as lick...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Lalallalalalalalalalallallalalalallalalalala!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

majorly busy, and now - meeting with lazy boss - of whom, if gossip is correct, begged to be allowed to keep his job recently


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lalallalalalalalalalallallalalalallalalalala!


 
To quote Pickman's "Ha Ha" 

Here is a recipe (you can find _anything_ on the web!)

http://www.beegreenfoods.com/2011/02/edible-chocolate-body-butter-recipe/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I was just teasing you, apols if I didn't come across as such.


Shit, probably me being over sensitive, enough people think I'm a lying cunt, but turns out I'm just a cunt  

and coconut so goes in sweet food, macaroons, coconut flapjacks, coconut ice cream all ftw!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

No worries, BB. Anyway, moving on from cock-o-nuts...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got called a little shit who steals from the government, today, which was nice - 

I am actually averaged sized


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

...brazil nuts, they're nice - never had them in ice cream though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I got called a little shit who steals from the government, today, which was nice -
> 
> I am actually averaged sized


 
What have you stolen from the government though....Teresa May's shoes, Nick Clegg's pencil sharpner (sharpener..) ?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What have you stolen from the government though....Teresa May's shoes, Nick Clegg's pencil sharpner (sharpener..) ?


 
all of the above

and more


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> all of the above
> 
> and more


 
You average sized shit you!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

it was an Italian pensioner who made this outrageous claim, after I asked him what he meant - he told me to fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You average sized shit you!


 
this ^^


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was an Italian pensioner who made this outrageous claim, after I asked him what he meant - he told me to fuck off


 
Have you explored the possibility that he might be a bit mental?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Have you explored the possibility that he might be a bit mental?



I constantly explore this possibility


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> majorly busy, and now - meeting with lazy boss - of whom, if gossip is correct, begged to be allowed to keep his job recently


 
Exciting bsns. Please expand on and fuel gossip in thie here thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I got called a little shit who steals from the government, today, which was nice -
> 
> I am actually averaged sized


 
Maybe he had heard about your many tax-payer funded holidays?

Looks like out 10k target is tomorrow evening


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^


 
This was 1k! This! This post!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor effort really.  Good job Badgers isn't around today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Poor effort really.  Good job Badgers isn't around today


 
We have let him - and ourselves - down


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm hungy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have let him - and ourselves - down


 
so sorry


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Exciting bsns. Please expand on and fuel gossip in thie here thread.


 
did tell you ALL about IRL when we were on WINEHOUSE duty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> so sorry


 
You know what you are....you are an averaged sized shit...or maybe you need an average sized shit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did tell you ALL about IRL when we were on WINEHOUSE duty


 
Yes! I remember! I mean - I thought you might have scored down some further infogoss


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2011)

She doesn't remember at all.  Fucking lush


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2011)

I do! 

No one knows why he's in the shit and I want Marty to find out!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

a
l
m
o
s
t

t
i
m
e

t
o

g
o

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm off to play footie in the park.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have drunk many fine ales and eaten many fine foods tonight


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm in bed drinking wine after a day of serious work. I did think I was off tomorrow but realised yesterday that I'm doing a shift from next week tomorrow. I can tell that I'm winding down towards my leave (from Tuesday 2nd , 8.30pm) as I forgot my diary (left it in my kitchen) and I didn't care. 

I also have a marmite bagel for luch tomorrow. I have known of them for a while but never popped them in my basket before. It must be the holiday mood. I also bought 2 multi packs (6) of spicy transformer snacks for 99p & some Lipton Ice tea.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have drunk many fine ales and eaten many fine foods tonight



... as the lack of punctuation evidences.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

Too early mumble, grumble, yawn


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Freedom day!  off down to Bath after work, on the choo choo train !


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning!

Not much dragging going on this morning


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning!! *dances around* Freeeedayyyyy!!!! Yeehaa!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

Just left the five year marital bed, had a pint of coffee and something else ground from South America to starrt the day.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just left the five year marital bed, had a pint of coffee and something else ground from South America to starrt the day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Poor effort really.  Good job Badgers isn't around today


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm off to play footie in the park.


 
Did you win?  I played rounders in the park.  I did not win. 


Only 10 minutes late for work.  Not bad for a Friday.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice start to the day Badgers 

I am in an unfeasibly good mood today.  Woke up an hour earlier than usual feeling ridiculously well rested for the first time in ages .  Got up, had bath, blow dryed my hair (unheard of in the mornings), painted my nails (see previous), got dressed, had breakfast, drank a pot of tea and still got to work 15 minutes earlier than usual.  Winning so far


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

you painted your nails before work?  skillz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

Good morning people!!

It is the newbies last day in the office before he moves upstairs so we have cake. Yipee!!

Plus I _am_ going to have a gelato from across the road as a Friday treat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah man 

I'm listening to Beyoncé at Glasto (complete in HD) _again_ and reading a book. 

This is my dream! I always wanted to be a rockstar!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus I _am_ going to have a gelato from across the road as a Friday treat.


woohoo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

Decided to dip, now you wanna trip


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did you win?  I played rounders in the park.  I did not win.
> 
> 
> Only 10 minutes late for work.  Not bad for a Friday.


 
Yes, singlehandedly.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just left the five year marital bed, had a pint of coffee and something else ground from South America to starrt the day.


 
Such a bad boy...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

The drag is quiet today!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

I hate rounders.  I only ever managed to slog the ball ONCE in 3 years of fucking games at school, and Helen Ditchfield caught me out.  I battered her for that. Bitch.

Anyhoo, on a nicer more mature note, I have crumpets for lunch, and butter and marmite. Oh yes.  Planning a lush tea and lusher afters


----------



## hiccup (Jul 29, 2011)

I have spent this morning being completely out of my depth, work-wise. I had no idea what anyone was talking about most of the time. I should spend the weekend reading up on Restful web services. I should, but I won't. I'll go to a bbq in Banbury and make lots of fizzy water with my new sodastream instead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *I hate rounders.*  I only ever managed to slog the ball ONCE in 3 years of fucking games at school, and Helen Ditchfield caught me out.  I battered her for that. Bitch.
> 
> Anyhoo, on a nicer more mature note, I have crumpets for lunch, and butter and marmite. Oh yes.  Planning a lush tea and lusher afters


 
Me too - couldn't bat, couldn't bowl, couldn't throw and didn't look sexy in my gymslip.Useless in fact!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

The drag is weak today...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I did not win.



Oh no! I thought your bath sounded particularly disconsolate last night


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Busy busy busy,  on my way to a dull meeting


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh no! I thought your bath sounded particularly disconsolate last night


 
Note that I had it as soon as I got in rather than waiting until 2am.  I_am_ good to you. 


then I sat up til 2am...   ah well. 


I am dreadful at rounders but I don't let that stop me.  I did hit the ball once.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 29, 2011)

We've just had to cancel my colleague's leaving lunch at Pizza Express, cos there's too much work to do  

Leaving drinks tonight though, should be fun.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We've just had to cancel my colleague's leaving lunch at Pizza Express, cos there's too much work to do
> 
> Leaving drinks tonight though, should be fun.


 
 Get drunk this evening instead!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Where is everyone?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been in a meeting.

Another colleague in my team is leaving we've just heard.  From 6 full time posts last year we're now down to 2 people working full time and 1 coming back part time.  They keep forgetting to recruit new people, and even if we advertise tomorrow the lead time is likely to be at least 8 weeks when we get permission to recruit.  I think I'm going to have to buy a pull out bed for the office


----------



## hiccup (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Get drunk this evening instead!


 
Oh I will certainly be doing that


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Just got back from Tescos, got all the ingredients necessary to make pizza from scratch. Herself got home at 8am this morning, completely shattered with a flu and many worries about a hen party she's organizing for tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have spent this morning being completely out of my depth, work-wise. I had no idea what anyone was talking about most of the time. I should spend the weekend reading up on Restful web services. I should, but I won't. I'll go to a bbq in Banbury and make lots of fizzy water with my new sodastream instead.






QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too - couldn't bat, couldn't bowl, couldn't throw


Tick to all that.  I am shamefully SHITE at all that. Can't even kick a ball straight.



quimcunx said:


> I am dreadful at rounders but I don't let that stop me.  I did hit the ball once.


 
Did you get caught out though?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

I've got period pains again...fucking fuck 

Wish they'd go away 'cos their is a bath bun and a gelato with MY NAME ON THEM!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

bath bun?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Tick to all that.  I am shamefully SHITE at all that. Can't even kick a ball straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did not.   I managed to make it home a couple of times.  I think one time someone got me out on a base.  It's all a bit fuzzy.  

I'd quite like a nap now.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've got period pains again...fucking fuck
> 
> Wish they'd go away 'cos their is a bath bun and a gelato with MY NAME ON THEM!!


 
Bath gelato. You know you want it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> bath bun?


 
This apparently - I may make a cuppa and have one in a bit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wish they'd go away 'cos their is a bath bun and a gelato with MY NAME ON THEM!!


most people simply have a bullet with their names on it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This apparently - I may make a cuppa and have one in a bit


 
It doesn't look very exciting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> most people simply have a bullet with their names on it.



I'm greedy!



quimcunx said:


> It doesn't look very exciting.



It's not tbh. It needs butter. And jam!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I did not.   I managed to make it home a couple of times.  I think one time someone got me out on a base.  It's all a bit fuzzy.
> 
> I'd quite like a nap now.


 
I've never forgotten Helen Ditchfield 

i'd quite like a nap too.  Gonna go 'bank' (tesco) shortly - get stuff to make key lime pie with


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

And gelato.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2011)

1 hr 15 mins to go. Hurry up...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

nipsla said:


> 1 hr 15 mins to go. Hurry up...


 
I've been at it all day. Nothing, that is.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 3 hours 15 mins to go.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> And gelato.


 
Nah, not me

filthy stuff that


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This apparently - I may make a cuppa and have one in a bit


 it looks a bit like an eccles cake gone wrong


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I have 3 hours 15 mins to go.



I should have but I'm bunking off early


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I should have but I'm bunking off early


didn't you also have monday off, cunt?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nah, not me
> 
> filthy stuff that


 
It wasn't meant for you - you just happened to nab my spot under QoGGy's post. Your views on gelato are not of interest to me. I must go now, my people need me.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> didn't you also have monday off, cunt?



Yes 

I only have 9 more days in the office and then I have 3 WHOLE WEEKS OFF , so am a bit of a cunt tbf.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2011)

Busy day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> it looks a bit like an eccles cake gone wrong


 
 I wish, Eccles Cake are yum...this was like a sweet-ish bread roll. Not sweet or with enough fruit to be a tea cake but nit savory enough to be a roll. It definitely needed butter and jam!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy day


 
*nudges over the remains of a bath bun*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Yes
> 
> I only have 9 more days in the office and then I have 3 WHOLE WEEKS OFF , so am a bit of a cunt tbf.


expect some abuse on your 9th day then 

Got some nice plans? Gwan make us jealous


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

I just had soda bread with pate.

(((being a veggie)))


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I just had soda bread with pate.
> 
> (((being a veggie)))


 
Did you make crumbs?    

You know how particular I am about housekeeping.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> expect some abuse on your 9th day then
> 
> Got some nice plans? Gwan make us jealous



Endorset, moar camping, Beautiful Days.   Then back to paint the flat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did you make crumbs?
> 
> You know how particular I am about housekeeping.


 
Prolly. I think that hand hoover needs emptying but I don't know how.

I have put the bag of rubbish right by the front door btw


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

@ Nipsla.  Very jealous.    Well, apart from the festie and the camping, and the painting. I don't want to do any of those. 





5t3IIa said:


> Prolly. I think that hand hoover needs emptying but I don't know how.
> 
> I have put the bag of rubbish right by the front door btw


 
It shouldn't. I just emptied it the other day.  

Have you been out today?   If not a little trip to the bins is just what you need.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Endorset, moar camping, Beautiful Days.   Then back to paint the flat


Nice 

You can do... paint one wall - pub - paint half a wall - pub... etc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

I have to nip to agency to sign some papers. It's either today or before work on Monday


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

you got a gig? Nice one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you got a gig? Nice one


 
Cheers! 

It's worked out quite well - just had this week off, which I can cover with my holiday pay and also finally getting bathroom refurb at mine so took up v kind offer to holiday in Brixton while I'm bog-less!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy day



this ^^

and a busy couple of days next week - up in front of the beak Monday and Tuesday -


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 29, 2011)

I have not stopped all day & didn't get chance to eat my marmite bagel so had chips & mayo instead inbetween phonecalls etc.

I am now dragging on Sunday but it's a extra shift at enhanced Sunday rates which helps towards my (I hope) bright future.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

ooh moonsi, you've just reminded me I have some garlic mayo... I might have to have a naughty Friday and get chips for my tea


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh and I'm cunting off early - told them I had to leave early to catch a train at Paddington, I do have to catch a train, but not until 7.15 

will have pints at Paddington, which I should be able to get to in about half an hour


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

look out for my Cptn on his way home


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> look out for my Cptn on his way home



surely will


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> look out for my Cptn on his way home



And me on the way home!! Should be scuttling through at about 4.55pm....unless I leave early 

I'd say I'd stop for a pint but I need to get home really.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And me on the way home!! Should be scuttling through at about 4.55pm....unless I leave early


 
text me - have a drink in the station!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

1.5k today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> text me - have a drink in the station!


^ do this


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1.5k today?





doubtful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> text me - have a drink in the station!


 
Awww I would like to but I really, really need to get home sorry - I have an appointment with jim-jams and the sofa that I am simply desperate for 

Plus Mr.QofG's is out tonight so I want to get back before he leaves


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Awww I would like to but I really, really need to get home sorry - I have an appintment with jim-jams and the sofa that I am simply desperate for



 

*shakes fist* 


etc 


an appointment with jim jams is an important one, I understand


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ^ do this


 
This ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been appointing my jamjams all day  Just got dressed just now!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I've been appointing my jamjams all day  Just got dressed just now!


 
What happened to that uniform I gave you?   I chose that tabard 'specially to go with your eyes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

So very tired....but only 15 mins till I'm outta here!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What happened to that uniform I gave you?   I chose that tabard 'specially to go with your eyes.


 
You getting the drag vibe Quimster?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What happened to that uniform I gave you?   I chose that tabard 'specially to go with your eyes.


 I left some crumbs for you. Suddenly in tearing hurry to get to town


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You getting the drag vibe Quimster?


 
I've always had drag in my heart, Badgers.  It's my natural home, I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I left some crumbs for you. Suddenly in tearing hurry to get to town


crumbs?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I left some crumbs for you. Suddenly in tearing hurry to get to town


 
Of course.  Drop that bin bag out by the bins on your way,


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've always had drag in my heart, Badgers.  It's my natural home, I think.


 
Open door for you lass, open door


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

Right, have a good weekend all. I am heading sofa-wards!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2011)

Done bin bags  on bus now 

I sort of love that pic, bee. It's hypnotic. You'd just need four black sacks to make it look normal


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I left some crumbs for you. Suddenly in tearing hurry to get to town


 
Crumbs attract flies you know?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Done bin bags  on bus now
> 
> I sort of love that pic, bee. It's hypnotic. You'd just need four black sacks to make it look normal


It's the stripy sofa with the stripy cups I think


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It wasn't meant for you - you just happened to nab my spot under QoGGy's post. Your views on gelato are not of interest to me. I must go now, my people need me.


cock off then 




nipsla said:


> have 3 WHOLE WEEKS OFF



Utter and total cunt. That is all.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, have a good weekend all. I am heading sofa-wards!!


 
CUUUNT

And breathe

Phones are ringing.  Am I answering them? Am I SHITE. It's fucking Friday - fuck OFF


----------



## Voley (Jul 29, 2011)

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

half hour or so to go... almost there


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2011)

NVP said:


> Have a nice weekend everyone.



Ta chap!  Oh - did I tell you? can't bloody remember now!  The package turned up safe and sound, thank you! 



Biddlybee said:


> half hour or so to go... almost there


 
I'm seriously considering fucking off now tbh


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2011)

I've got over an hour to go.   I'd leave early but there's all this work I haven't done yet....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

Same here quim.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

Closer


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

How you feeling anyway Bajjy? Got over your cough yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How you feeling anyway Bajjy? Got over your cough yet?


 
Feel okay, just wheezing and fucking tired. Had a nice easy couple of days though and two more ahead


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2011)

more surprises and treats in store?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> more surprises and treats in store?


 
Who can say?  

Been a bit weak for anything too exciting. Darwin's house was lovely and a couple of pubs done too. See how we feel later on


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2011)

I ran into QOG. ! We had a brief meeting outside station, kissed approximately 2 times


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I ran into QOG. ! We had a brief meeting outside station, kissed approximately 2 times



 Two unforgettable times!!

I am on the sofa now and have been since 6.30pm, it's great!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Back to the drag after five days off work. Been nice but time went too quickly. Still got this stinking cough, been hanging around for over a week now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

Kissing 

Colds 

Week off here too. YAWN. Am still down Sth Ldn and it takes AN HOUR to new gig from here! It's only 8 stops from MY HOUSE :wails:


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Kissing? At this hour?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

in court today - going to go into work early to pick up stuff

have only just recovered from QoG kisses


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have only just recovered from *QoG kisses*


 
On the hand, cheek, lips or ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

Botty?! Teehee!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


 
Monday?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2011)

morning. that weekend went quick


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Monday?


 
Yes.

Looks like it's going to be a long week


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Nearly 9am and nearly work time


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

Gawd, so humid 

Waiting in reception for week long handover. Nothing, and I mean no Band E gig, takes a whole week to handover.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 1, 2011)

Handovers are such great fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> Handovers are such great fun


 
Purve knows.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2011)

Forgot to get milk. *massive sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Forgot to get milk. *massive sigh*


 
I got some this morning, can fax you a pint if you like?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning all!  Well, we COULD moan about it being Monday but hey - we're all healthy, and alive, in love, and life is GOOOD! 

I'm fucking skint like already but am ignoring that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Yorkshire Day people


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I got some this morning, can fax you a pint if you like?


 
That might be messy. Can you send it via ISDN? Our number is 01254 658785


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That might be messy. Can you send it via ISDN? Our number is 01254 658785


 
Will scan and email it shortly


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Happy Yorkshire Day people


 
This calls for a drink!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Happy Yorkshire Day people


 


> Despite the serious underlying purpose and money-raising activities for charity, some Yorkshire people worry that it has become a media and marketing jamboree, perpetuating stereotypes of whippets, black puddings and flat caps.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Happy Yorkshire Day people


 
Hurrah! I shall eat a pork pie and moan about the cricket to celebrate!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
But they don't worry about the sterotype of moaning Yorkshire people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in court today - going to go into work early to pick up stuff
> 
> have only just recovered from QoG kisses


 
My kisses are poison....delicious poison !


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hurrah! I shall eat a pork pie and moan about the cricket to celebrate!!


 
That means spending money


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

The printer isn't working.....and I need to print...some non-work related stuff. Honestly, you can't even do illegal printing here nowadays (((broken office)))


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Lunch plans? 
Leftover pasta for me. 

I am popping to the bank at lunch, would really have liked to catch an hour of the cricket.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?
> Leftover pasta for me.
> 
> I am popping to the bank at lunch, would really have liked to catch an hour of the cricket.


 
Same old diet fare - veggies, low fat crisps, melba toast, low fat cream cheese. And a yoghurt...w00t


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm going out, dunno where yet just need to escape the office for a while.

Might just go and sit in my car for half an hour


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning!   I was up at 6.30am preparing a lovely cooked breakfast for stella so she could start her new job..   Woke up to my phone alarm going off _somewhere _in my bed.    

I have the cold, but can't blame stella because she does not have the cold, or didn't when I got mine on saturday.   


Wasn't it a lovely weekend, people?   


If I can be bothered I might go the the shop then to the park at lunch time.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

I have some soup for lunch, but seeing as it's Yorkshire Day I may have to go and buy something Yorkshirey.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Left a banana in my drawer last Tuesday, it is now spotty


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have some soup for lunch, but seeing as it's Yorkshire Day I may have to go and buy something Yorkshirey.


 
Stagg Whippet Chilli?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Left a banana in my drawer last Tuesday, it is now spotty


 
spotty is fine.  Don't you like ripe bananas?      What about mashed up on toast or a sandwich.   You could sprinkle sugar on it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm going out, dunno where yet just need to escape the office for a while.
> 
> Might just go and sit in my car for half an hour


 
You want one of these.....in fact EVERYONE should have one of these to celebrate Yorkshire Is Great And So Are All The People Who Are From There Day


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> spotty is fine.  Don't you like ripe bananas?      What about mashed up on toast or a sandwich.   You could sprinkle sugar on it.


 
I prefer them to be greener than spotty, most people in this thread will agree. Got no toast option available at work


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Left a banana in my drawer last Tuesday, it is now spotty


 
It's probably be best to put it straight into the bin


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You want one of these.....in fact EVERYONE should have one of these to celebrate Yorkshire Is Great And So Are All The People Who Are From There Day


 
The MD is from Scarborough, he's probably celebrating by telling a racist joke


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2011)

Aight, dwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag! Just got up less than an hour ago, drinking coffee in the nudd. Might go on to the ex-office and tidy the last of my crap up as I too have a handover to do tomorrow. Then get started on my next paid-for project.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The MD is from Scarborough, he's probably celebrating by telling a racist joke



Oh dear, that's not good.



TruXta said:


> Aight, dwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag! Just got up less than an hour ago, drinking *coffee in the nudd*. Might go on to the ex-office and tidy the last of my crap up as I too have a handover to do tomorrow. Then get started on my next paid-for project.



Pic or gtfo...or get the fuck your clothes on at least!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I prefer them to be greener than spotty, most people in this thread will agree. Got no toast option available at work


 
My dad used to buy them quite black because then he could have them to himself. Too mushy.   Green bananas have less flavour. You're all wronguns.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pic or gtfo...or get the *fuck your clothes* on at least!



I do this all the time.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

Lunch plans:  cold leftover saussies on a butty, and a Double Decker


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You want one of these.....in fact EVERYONE should have one of these to celebrate Yorkshire Is Great And So Are All The People Who Are From There Day


 
Aren't you from Yorkshire Quoggy?    

Are they good?


Just googled, far too much effort to make.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Aren't you from Yorkshire Quoggy?
> 
> Are they good?
> 
> ...


 
Yes I am and yes they are good and yes they are a faff to make!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear, that's not good.


 
He's a nice enough guy, just fairly bigoted like most people who work here


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Cricket is distracting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw a man with no shirt on when I was walking to work this morning...not unusual in this heat maybe but it was cooler at 9.30am and he was walking down Marylebone Road. 

Plus he had quite shiney pants which were showed above his low slung jeans.

It was quite a pleasant start to my day. And neither did I fall over or walk into anything while staring at him, which was a plus.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stagg Whippet Chilli?


 




QueenOfGoths said:


> You want one of these.....in fact EVERYONE should have one of these to celebrate *Yorkshire Is Great And So Are All The People Who Are From There Day*


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2011)

Job application drag today, people. Dull dull dully dull dull.


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2011)

I am currently trying to remember what month it was when I left a job 16 years ago. I can remember it being sunny when we went for a pint after so I'm going to say 'June'.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I am currently trying to remember what month it was when I left a job 16 years ago. I can remember it being sunny when we went for a pint after so I'm going to say 'June'.


 
What pint did you have?


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2011)

Possibly a Kronenbourg or a Stella. I liked my lager in them days. Will that help me remember the month?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Possibly a Kronenbourg or a Stella. I liked my lager in them days. Will that help me remember the month?


 
Possibly?


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sticking with June.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

Workyargh! 

Seems alright so far. See Facebook fir beach pic.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Chicken Tikka butty ftw


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Shrimp news?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2011)

On the 59 goin into town. Fully clothed i might add.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Shrimp news?


 Nah, Truxta's got his scivvies on now.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah, Truxta's got his scivvies on now.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

lunch in the park.  All hot and bothered now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> lunch in the park.  All hot and bothered now.


 
I need you to model for me later while I stick you with pins to make a fat suit. Cool?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Shrimp news?


 
Watch this space


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I need you to model for me later while I stick you with pins to make a fat suit. Cool?


 
I can't think of anything more delightful.   I'm home about 7.15


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

fucksake

I texted chap to tell him there were leftover saussies in the fridge for his lunch.  I didn't open MY leftover saussies until about half hour later.

My leftover saussies were the veggie ones.    Rang to tell him but he'd already eaten them   I'm fucking shit, me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

Is he a veggie?

If he hasn't noticed just say nothing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is he a veggie?


 
Would be funnier if he was Muslim or Hebrew tbh


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is he a veggie?
> 
> If he hasn't noticed just say nothing


 
Yes he is  I CAN'T not say anything! I've already rang and fessed up


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes he is  I CAN'T not say anything! I've already rang and fessed up


 
Were they cooked in lard?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes he is  I CAN'T not say anything! I've already rang and fessed up


 
Oh dear ....but also a bit , sorry!!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Were they cooked in lard?



No, but they were DAMN fine saussies - hickory smoked pork saussies.  



QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear ....but also a bit , sorry!!


 
I know. I got really  upset though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> No, but they were DAMN fine saussies - hickory smoked pork saussies.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. *I got really  upset though*!


 
Aw (((Soj)))


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Did he not notice?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

uh oh....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did he not notice?


 
No!  Which is quite amazing given he had the quorn ones the night before   You would think you would notice the difference  between hickory smoked pork and quorn wouldn't you? I know I bloody did


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> uh oh....


 
Oh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> No!  Which is quite amazing given he had the quorn ones the night before   You would think you would notice the difference  between hickory smoked pork and quorn wouldn't you? I know I bloody did


 
Tell him it was a vegetarian pig


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell him it was a vegetarian pig


 
Like a corn fed chicken?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh?


 
Big-Big-Head-of-Region-Boss-Woman has been in the office to say hi.

As she was giving her talk I noticed that she kept looking at this picture pinned up on my divider.

Shall I clear my desk now?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My kisses are poison....delicious poison !



this ^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Big-Big-Head-of-Region-Boss-Woman has been in the office to say hi.
> 
> As she was giving her talk I noticed that she kept looking at this picture pinned up on my divider.
> 
> Shall I clear my desk now?


 
Yes....Comrade!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Big-Big-Head-of-Region-Boss-Woman has been in the office to say hi.
> 
> As she was giving her talk I noticed that she kept looking at this picture pinned up on my divider.
> 
> Shall I clear my desk now?



she better not, she'll be a victim of the next purge


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

@ self


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like a corn fed chicken?


 
Fed only on the finest apple sauce


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

remember to tell her if she retreats from anything - there are orders to shoot her, and you will not hesitate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

I want a sausage now.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> remember to tell her if she retreats from anything - there are orders to shoot her, and you will not hesitate


 
"You do however, have the right to appeal your execution 21 days after it taking place."


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2011)

The blacking up thread is diverting me from my job application.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want a sausage now.


 
In a roll?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In a roll?


 
That would be acceptable


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be acceptable


 
Good news


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

still waiting for shrimp news


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> @ self



It's not as bad as MY fuck up!



QueenOfGoths said:


> I want a sausage now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> still waiting for shrimp news


 
Photo upload issues


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2011)

Right, just about done for today in ex-office. Maybe time for a jazz cigarette in the park?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It's not as bad as MY fuck up!


 
 true that.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Maybe time for a jazz cigarette in the park?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be acceptable


 
Found that pigeon story from yesterday, it's not quite as exciting as the headline made out 

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/crime/sunderland_man_dealt_in_drugs_for_pigeons_1_3630210


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

New Mr Big Shrimp arrived today!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New Mr Big Shrimp arrived today!!!!


 


Let's hope he sticks around for a while!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Found that pigeon story from yesterday, it's not quite as exciting as the headline made out
> 
> http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/crime/sunderland_man_dealt_in_drugs_for_pigeons_1_3630210


 
 It is still quite good ...though if it was steroids or some performance enhancing drug for pigeons that would be even better.

Pigeons with the muscles of eagles ftw!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Want - http://www.hotdogmaker.co.uk/


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> The blacking up thread is diverting me from my job application.



where is this thread? - it's a classic urbans bun fight topic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Want - http://www.hotdogmaker.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Want - http://www.hotdogmaker.co.uk/


 
Go for something more professional, plus you'd be dealing with a company called "For Fucks Sake Brands"


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is still quite good ...though if it was steroids or some performance enhancing drug for pigeons that would be even better.
> 
> Pigeons with the muscles of eagles ftw!!


 
I liked the unrelated charge for fraud in connection with sheep drench


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Right, just about done for today in ex-office. Maybe time for a *jazz cigarette *in the park?



Only right 


marty21 said:


> where is this thread? - it's a classic urbans bun fight topic


 
Fucking boring is what it is


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking boring is what it is


 
I bet you are blacked up right now


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Only right
> 
> 
> Fucking boring is what it is



just read the first 3 pages, I was losing the will to live by then, and I am now in no state to complete an application form


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I liked the unrelated charge for fraud in connection with sheep drench


 
"Sheep drench"....what a great phrase. It would be a good name for a beer. Or a pigeon!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Sheep drench"....what a great phrase. It would be a good name for a beer. Or a pigeon!


 
also sounds like a niche sexual practice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> also sounds like a niche sexual practice


 
  and  and  again!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I bet you are blacked up right now


 
Yes I am, I just felt-tipped all my freckles together as well, what of it?



marty21 said:


> just read the first 3 pages, I was* losing the will to live by then*, and I am now in no state to complete an application form


 
Yep, that's about how long it took me too


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> also sounds like a niche sexual practice


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes I am, I just felt-tipped all my freckles together as well, what of it?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah, bugger this, I'm off into the glorious sunshine for a spiffing smoke.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ah, bugger this, I'm off into the glorious sunshine for a spiffing smoke.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
x 2


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
x 3


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> x 3


 
+ 1


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> + 1


 
Squared


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Not too bad drag today. Should be out of here in 25 mins, maybe 35


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

I got in at about 8.40 (extremely early for me) but fucked off to court at 9, and got back at 3, so only a short office drag


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I got in at about 8.40 (extremely early for me) but fucked off to court at 9, and got back at 3, so only a short office drag


 
I was in at about 07:40 which is pretty standard but 80 minutes early. I really should have left by now


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not too bad drag today. Should be out of here in 25 mins, maybe 35


 
doing the same, plus a cider on the way home.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> doing the same, plus a cider on the way home.


 
Chug Chug Chug!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be leaving at 5 on the dot, otherwise I may end up punching cuntboss in the face


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll tell you what I saw a lot of today....

BUNDLES!!!! 

everywhere


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chug Chug Chug!!!


 
The best thing about being a heavy drinker is finding forgotten cans stashed away


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

there is an £80 spot fine in Camden for drinking alcohol in the street - 

one needs to brown bag


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'll tell you what I saw a lot of today....
> 
> BUNDLES!!!!
> 
> everywhere


 
Court is bundle heaven


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

What is a BUNDLE?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What is a BUNDLE?


 
I think it was explained in a a previous drag thread about 2 years ago


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think it was explained in a a previous drag thread about 2 years ago


 
Then it's about time it was explained again for newbies.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think it was explained in a a previous drag thread about 2 years ago


 
May have been three years ago?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Then it's about time it was explained again for newbies.


 
Bundles For Dummies


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

lazyboss just came in - have they all gone home? yes, I said - no one ever says goodbye to him


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What is a BUNDLE?


 
a file of evidence for use in court


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> May have been three years ago?



possible yes - but it was FULLY explained then


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> a file of evidence for use in court


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

he tried to indulge me in chit chat ffs


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
Just trying to be helpful


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

mrs21 has been to see her dad today - and learned new stuff 

he was a pathfinder during WW2 - they were the first bombers - who dropped flares, etc to show the other bombers where the targets were 

and he once saw a V2 fly past his plane on the way home from a mission


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Right, I'm off.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and he once saw a V2 fly past his plane on the way home from a mission


 
Scary stuff ^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bundles For Dummies



Far too busy to read that, I'm at work.  



machine cat said:


> a file of evidence for use in court


 

Thank you, mc.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Sauna bus


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2011)

Just off sauna-tube, planning tonight's dinner. Looking like faux-Thai stirfry with fish, and possibly some crustaceous elements. And veg. Lots of veg. Had a stonking trombone in the park before sauna-tube, so buzzing nicely along.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm still dragging with 2 hours left to go & then only another 13 hours to drag out tomoorow before 13 sweet days off. I can feel mania coming on as I start to skip along.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2011)

13 days off!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 13 days off!!!!



I'm not sure this was approved by the drag holiday approval committee, I see no note of this outrageous leave on the drag holiday notice board.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

My Back us aching so I have liberally applied the spray Deep Heat....and now I smell like a gents changing room at the gym!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm not sure this was approved by the drag holiday approval committee, I see no note of this outrageous leave on the drag holiday notice board.


 
More facking liberties!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Back us aching so I have liberally applied the spray Deep Heat....and now I smell like a gents changing room at the gym!


 
At least Mr QOG didn't go for revenge and swap it with his old spice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least Mr QOG didn't go for revenge and swap it with his old spice



 Mind you I'd probably still smell like a gents changing room!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably wouldn't do much for your back though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> More facking liberties!



I'm safe as long as we keep a secret that I'm off for a fortnight at the end of THIS month


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm safe as long as we keep a secret that I'm off for a fortnight at the end of THIS month



Me too! After my first 13 dayer I'm back for X2 lots of X3 13 hour shifts then it's festival & Legoland time AND camping in Crystal Palace for general London bimbling.

Anyway I'm sure I put this in the request book!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm safe as long as we keep a secret that I'm off for a fortnight at the end of THIS month






Did you get that item in the post btw?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you get that item in the post btw?



possibly - mrs21 said I got a package but she can't remember where she put it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 1, 2011)

i've been slack of late guys, sorry, they keep making me work


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't looked in the east wing yet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 1, 2011)

mr scarlet in the library with the yellow pages


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't looked in the east wing yet


 
Have your butler check the post room.  I think describing it as a package might be a bit OTT though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

It's bloody pissing down!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's bloody pissing down!





Only been up 15 minutes. It was fine then and pouring down now. Think I will leave a little later than usual and try to dodge it.

Morning Stells


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning Badge 

Smells nice though, dunnit? There's a word for the smell that summer rain makes. I'm sure there is but I can't be arsed to google. Still yawning.

Lets' have beardyman day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

God, I had my outfit planned for today *girlie* but the rain has put an, uhm, dampener on that 

2nd day at work and CAN'T BE ARSED  Should be in the shower now.

Ugh.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Today is indeed beardyman day  

The rain will wash away some humidity hopefully. It is not heavy here, will still head off in a t-shirt about 8am and hope for the best.

Good news for anarchists


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

not as muggy at the moment - might take my mac in a pac in, just in case

morning all


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning Marty. Glad to not be in court today? 

On the drag bus which is irritatingly packed but bit later departure for me today. Have special sausage rolls today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Marty on 55k this week?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Trying to get bus on Brixton hill. Massive queue as they're all full and sailing past


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

Croydon landslip innit.

Getting up in a minute.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've been slack of late guys, sorry, they keep making me work


 
Book a day off and focus on the drag?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

loseday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> loseday


 
Things can only get better


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Things can only get better


 
Well, there is lunch and CiderTrain to look forward to I suppose.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well, there is lunch and CiderTrain to look forward to I suppose.



Perhaps Newbie 1 may be wearing something revealing? 



neonwilderness said:


> Morning!



Morning Neon


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps Newbie 1 may be wearing something revealing?


 
I doubt it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Arrived an hour later than usual today and it feels like it should be gone 10:00 already. 
It is not even 09:20 so the drag is clearly a fierce one!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

Later?    

Got on the drag bus no problem. Plenty of space.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

People are all in a good mood here. I don't think they realise that they're at work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Later?



Yeah, prefer to get to the office before 8am so I get an hours peace.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Got here at 9.05 on the dot and all lights off, no one here. Left a nite and went to Tesco. Got back from Tesco and... No one here


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Things can only get better


 
Things just have - Future Self has returned from France and brought me a bottle of Perry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning all. 'Tis hot here.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all. 'Tis hot here.


 
morning 

warm and humid here


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Got here at 9.05 on the dot and all lights off, no one here. Left a nite and went to Tesco. Got back from Tesco and... No one here


 
They have the right idea!    anyone there yet?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Got here at 9.05 on the dot and all lights off, no one here. Left a nite and went to Tesco. Got back from Tesco and... No one here


 
Excellent news, you have found the right company


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Lunch plans?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?


 
Soup for lunch, but will be having a wander around the market at some point.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, here now   

Bought lunch at Tesco - egg n cress + s&v


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

I have just had a large piece of fudge.... so much for sticking to the diet today 

The boss is pining for the newbie (now upstairs), I think she is secretly in love with him!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

If I had metal detecting shoes it would make walking round the park more interesting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If I had metal detecting shoes it would make walking round the park more interesting


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If I had metal detecting shoes it would make walking round the park more interesting


----------



## hiccup (Aug 2, 2011)

Said I'd be a bit late this morning. Only just got on the bus. Not sure if getting in well past 11 still qualifies as "a bit".


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Said I'd be a bit late this morning. Only just got on the bus. Not sure if getting in well past 11 still qualifies as "a bit".


 
Vague enough for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Said I'd be a bit late this morning. Only just got on the bus. Not sure if getting in well past 11 still qualifies as "a bit".


 
Just be careful next time they ask you to work "a bit" late


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just be careful next time they ask you to work "a bit" late


 
Or offer a '_bit_' of a pay increase


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

Just did something on excel, printed it, overwrote it with another one, printed it, faffed about, went to collect my prints and the first one isn't there.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just did something on excel, printed it, overwrote it with another one, printed it, faffed about, went to collect my prints and the first one isn't there.


 
Annoying


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just did something on excel, printed it, overwrote it with another one, printed it, faffed about, went to collect my prints and the first one isn't there.


 


My colleague is in a bit of a "shoot the messenger" mood day. I can't help it if someone has sent in something which needs doing tomorrow.....honest!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Christ, I really want out of this job


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague is in a bit of a "shoot the messenger" mood day. I can't help it if someone has sent in something which needs doing tomorrow.....honest!


 
take tomorrow off with stress.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty on 55k this week?



probably


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just did something on excel, printed it, overwrote it with another one, printed it, faffed about, went to collect my prints and the first one isn't there.


 
I think the lesson here is not faff


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Christ, I really want out of this job


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

@quimcunx

Post count war?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @quimcunx
> 
> Post count war?


 
am i involved too?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Fired off numerous applications but heard nothing back. Sent a really good one off last week but they're not interviewing until September.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> am i involved too?


 
You are premier league


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @quimcunx
> 
> Post count war?


 
Gosh, you have rather drawn ahead.  I prefer  it that way.   I'll have to not post on here too often.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Christ, I really want out of this job


 
bad times=- I feel the same - nowt out there atm though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are premier league


 
for shame


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times=- I feel the same - nowt out there atm though


 
oh, there seem to be quite a few jobs - just hundreds of people applying for each one


----------



## sojourner (Aug 2, 2011)

Fed up, for no particular reason at all - fucking hormones I expect. Twatting things


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh, there seem to be quite a few jobs - just hundreds of people applying for each one


 
true - I can't be arsed applying for any job, I want a job I want to do iykwim


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fed up, for no particular reason at all - fucking hormones I expect. Twatting things


 
 Have you had any sausages today?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you had any *saudages* today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
I've edited


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought they were pork-free for the saudi market.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Derraaaaaag! Oof. Just woke up feeling like I haven't slept at all. Which is a lie, a pernicious lie. Must be this humidity.

Whatever it is I'm supposed to be doing today _I don't wanna_..


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you had any sausages today?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


>


 
How was sausagegate?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Here I am! Here I am! Posting from work PC and all is once again right with the world


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Here I am! Here I am! Posting from work PC and all is once again right with the world


 
What time did they arrive then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What time did they arrive then?


 
9.35 to 9.45-ish 

I can see this being a 9.35am - 4.45pm gig, if I swing it right. Though, actually, when I am back at my actual place of residence I'll only be 15 minutes from home so leaving at 4.45pm might _be a bit too early_ 

Who'dathunk?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I can see this being a 9.35am - 4.45pm gig, if I swing it right.



Long lunch Friday too?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 9.35 to 9.45-ish
> 
> I can see this being a 9.35am - 4.45pm gig, if I swing it right. Though, actually, when I am back at my actual place of residence I'll only be 15 minutes from home so leaving at 4.45pm might _be a bit too early_
> 
> Who'dathunk?


 
Tell them you were in at half 6 then fuck off at 1


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell them you were in at half 6 then fuck off at 1


 
Tell them to fuck off and cut out the middle man


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell them to fuck off and cut out the middle man


 
This could work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell them to fuck off and cut out the middle man


 


I'll have to nip in once a week to fax my timesheet


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

*as I was saying in the huddle...*

Ran into a tenant at lunch time - who appears to have discovered God - ranted on about the bible being the road map to life - and that if people used it, there wouldn't be wars and famine  - also told me to go to a Camden Town Kebab shop (partial good advice tbf) on Friday where I would be able to help with God's work 

the same tenant that I have seen emerging from the Flying Scotsman in Kings Cross - no doubt saving fallen women


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

He's only following the example set by Jesus.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Found a job I am well qualified for 
Responsibilities include:



> Preparation of Briefs/Instructions to Counsel and Court bundles



Shall I just write "I AM BUNDLE DUDE" on the application?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 2, 2011)

Yesterday my photoset went live! I are well officially porno


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Found a job I am well qualified for
> Responsibilities include:
> 
> 
> ...



simply send them a well prepared bundle


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Yesterday my photoset went live! I are well officially porno



:thumbs


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He's only following the example set by Jesus.



we should all follow his example - head for a Camden Rd Kebab shop and SAVE MANKIND


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

Off for a late lunch, hadn't realised the time


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Off for a late lunch, hadn't realised the time


 
head to the Camden Kebab shop and save mankind


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Derraaaaaag! Oof. Just woke up feeling like I haven't slept at all. Which is a lie, a pernicious lie. Must be this humidity.
> 
> Whatever it is I'm supposed to be doing today _I don't wanna_..


 
This is me too although I woke up a bit earlier than this slacker. 
There is a chance of people coming over tomorrow so need to do a major tidy up of the downstairs. 

Salady lunch and Buffy first then tidy


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> simply send them a well prepared bundle


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> head to the Camden Kebab shop and save mankind


 
I only get an hour


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I only get an hour


 
you may help save 0.1% of mankind then


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Off for a late lunch, hadn't realised the time


 
Super late lunch here too. 
Post Office, then bank so leaving at 2pm meaning a short afternoon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

Just had a flurry of work here, not sure I'm keen in that!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2011)

haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
I'll flurry you 

Actually I don't half fancy a MaccyD's flurry now. A chocolate flake or a Crunchie one.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm concerned that none of us appear to be doing anything about saving mankind


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm concerned that none of us appear to be doing anything about saving mankind


 
I'm afraid it's all down to you


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'll flurry you
> 
> Actually I don't half fancy a MaccyD's flurry now. A chocolate flake or a Crunchie one.


 
I have never had a MaccyD's flurry


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm afraid it's all down to you





I guess I can have a kebab at the same time


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2011)

I am now all bright pink due to beetroot eatage


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have never had a MaccyD's flurry



nor me, I have never had a dessert in a fast food place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm concerned that none of us appear to be doing anything about saving mankind



You are the prophet marty!



Badgers said:


> I have never had a MaccyD's flurry



They are quite nice 



kittyP said:


> I am now all bright pink due to beetroot eatage



I love beetroot!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had beetroot on Sunday with my roast - I thought it was a roasted red onion when i saw on it on the plate - imagine my surprise....


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love beetroot!!


 
We are growing some in the garden but I am new to them so not sure how they are coming along.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had beetroot on Sunday with my roast - I thought it was a roasted red onion when i saw on it on the plate - imagine my surprise....



Roast beetroot is lovely 



kittyP said:


> We are growing some in the garden but I am new to them so not sure how they are coming along.



We are trying to grow some too....but I am not sure they are going very well . We do, however, have a number of chillis and one....count it...one tomato!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had beetroot on Sunday with my roast - I thought it was a roasted red onion when i saw on it on the plate - imagine my surprise....


 
Better than if you thought it had been a meatball?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Better than if you thought it had been a meatball?



I like meatballs tbf - but that would have confused me so much that I would be unable to save mankind


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

I have important things to do but nothing as important as wondering why I wasn't one of the special people who got to try out xenforo before the board change.  It's an outrage.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

100 degrees in the post office
19th in the queue
3 people serving


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

try channelling marty21.  He'd meet the challenge with cheery stoicism.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> try channelling marty21.  He'd meet the challenge with cheery stoicism.


 
I prefer extermination to saving mankind


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Sun has finally appeared which will make this next hour drag even more


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



I might have a cup of tea first


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> try channelling marty21.  He'd meet the challenge with cheery stoicism.


 
indeed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 100 degrees in the post office
> 19th in the queue
> 3 people serving


 
have you been served yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you been served yet?


 
Have you _saved_ anyone yet, more to the point?!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you _saved_ anyone yet, more to the point?!


 
I think Badgers could have used his time in the queue to save some people tbh


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think Badgers could have used his time in the queue to save some people tbh


 
He should have bought a kebab to eat while he queued


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think Badgers could have used his time in the queue to save some people tbh



Very true



neonwilderness said:


> He should have bought a kebab to eat while he queued


 
Even truer!

Kebab vs The salvation of another person......yeah definitely kebab, no chilli sauce with salvation!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He should have bought a kebab to eat while he queued



this ^^^^ as well


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

he must still be queueing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you been served yet?


 
Served and back in the drag (for another hour and a half) now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He should have bought a kebab to eat while he queued


 
Chicken or Lamb?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had to hide the perry as it was too tempting sitting on my desk.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've had to hide the perry as it was too tempting sitting on my desk.


 
I know what you mean


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know what you mean


 


At least I have something to drink as I walk to the off licence.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> At least I have something to drink as I walk to the off licence.



How about what to drink before you have the drink that you drink as you walk to the off licence?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How about what to drink before you have the drink that you drink as you walk to the off licence?


 
It'll have to be tea


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It'll have to be tea


 
Yorkshire tea?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It'll have to be tea


 
If newbie1 makes it perhaps that will give it a bit of extra....something!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yorkshire tea?



There are other types? 



QueenOfGoths said:


> If newbie1 makes it perhaps that will give it a bit of extra....something!


 
She puts the milk in first


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Who is newbie1???? IS THERE A NEWNEWBIE???


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She puts the milk in first


 
Which means she has no class which also means anything goes if you get what I mean?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He should have bought a kebab to eat while he queued


 
Btw doesn't Napoleon need replacing at your place? Won't you be getting a new newbie soon?

We are apparently due a man to do office managing and a bit of HR (to replace someone who is leaving). Will he be pretty, will he be rich is all we are asking!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Who is newbie1???? IS THERE A NEWNEWBIE???


 
This is machine cat's newbie  My newbie has 'gone upstairs'!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Who is newbie1???? IS THERE A NEWNEWBIE???


 
There are two newbies. Newbie 1 is a goddess 



Badgers said:


> Which means she has no class which also means anything goes if you get what I mean?


 


_Anything _you say?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will he be pretty, will he be rich



You'll have to wait and see..........


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no! You'll miss him, won't you?  

Has he been taken off the contracts he never did to never do something else?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> _Anything _you say?



And thank you afterwards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh no! You'll miss him, won't you?
> 
> Has he been taken off the contracts he never did to never do something else?


 
His post was 'discontinued' in the recent reorganisation so he has moved (he says promoted, we say shunted sideways!) to a different department....thank fuck!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Who is newbie1???? IS THERE A NEWNEWBIE???


 
this was explained fully  in the previous drag thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this was explained fully  in the previous drag thread


 
Also mentioned in the huddle


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> His post was 'discontinued' in the recent reorganisation so he has moved (he says promoted, we say shunted sideways!) to a different department....thank fuck!


 
his newbie ways are probably fucking other people off now


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also mentioned in the huddle



fully mentioned in the huddle


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also mentioned in the *huddle*


 


marty21 said:


> fully mentioned in the *huddle *


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

We need minutes and action points for all these threads and I am _not_ the woman to do them


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

In fact newbie 1 is the top discussion topic in the huddle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> his newbie ways are probably fucking other people off now



We have heard dark talk of such....and this from when he was only up there for a few hours '"earning the ropes".

In other news my earring hurts!! Well, okay not my earring but the whole in my ear where my earring goes hurst. Reminds me of a teenager and buying really cheap and tacky earrings from the market made of lead or something which rotted your ear away. But these are not cheap and tacky....much!

Bah, more TCP for me this evening


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was reminded of being a teenager on Saturday night - after becoming severely over-refreshed during the day, I got back to my mums at about 12 - and I experienced performance issues with my keys and the lock - I then saw the light go on upstairs and the familar shape of my mum appeared at the window - the front door then opened - I got the LOOK! and stumbled in slurring 'I'm going to bed' 

I felt 17 again!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was reminded of being a teenager on Saturday night - after becoming severely over-refreshed during the day, I got back to my mums at about 12 - and I experienced performance issues with my keys and the lock - I then saw the light go on upstairs and the familar shape of my mum appeared at the window - the front door them opened - I got the LOOK! and stumbled in slurring 'I'm going to bed'
> 
> I felt 17 again!


 
Fantastic


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

The reception at my old place totally reeked of Germolene all the time. Now, don't get me wrong - I _like_ the smell of Germolene but I like to savour it in private moments. Not be confronted by a choking pink miasma everytime I'm nipping out for a snout


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> In fact newbie 1 is the top discussion topic in the huddle


 


You just stay away from her. I've heard about you!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You just stay away from her. I've heard about you!





Mum was also convinced that a bad man called John (a mate of my dad) had given me a very strong drink which made a bit argumentative with dad in the afternoon 

I'm 46, I can get very strong drinks on my own now mum


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw doesn't Napoleon need replacing at your place? Won't you be getting a new newbie soon?


 
Well he wasn't really here long enough to take any work of anyone else, but yeah I think they are looking for a replacement


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mum was also convinced that a bad man called John (a mate of my dad) had given me a very strong drink which made a bit argumentative with dad in the afternoon
> 
> I'm 46, I can get very strong drinks on my own now mum


 
Bad men leading marty astray, excellent!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You just stay away from her. I've heard about you!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mum was also convinced that a bad man called John (a mate of my dad) had given me a very strong drink which made a bit argumentative with dad in the afternoon
> 
> I'm 46, I can get very strong drinks on my own now mum


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, why, why TCP, Quoggy?   Why?  Do you hate people? Is it even any good?  I've no reason to believe so.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Well he wasn't really here long enough to take any work of anyone else, but yeah I think they are looking for a replacement


 
Add tea making skills to the job description. Plus ninja skills, just in case!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

It does work honest - soak some cotton wool and dab it on the offending ear then soak the earring - or bit that goes in your ear - in TCP before putting it in. If your earring disolves during this process it's a bad 'un!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Add tea making skills to the job description. Plus ninja skills, just in case!


 
A tea making ninja eh?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It does work honest - soak some cotton wool and dab it on the offending ear then soak the earring - or bit that goes in your ear - in TCP before putting it in. If your earring disolves during this process it's a bad 'un!


 
I'm not going to do it!  I'm not a horrible person. 

You have foosty ears and you're still putting earrings in them?  Why not use an antiseptic cream or dab them with hydrogen peroxide or anything that isn't TCP to make them better then not put TCP on your earrings?   

This is all very upsetting.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> A tea making ninja eh?



every office should have one...



suddenly a cup of tea appears, you have no idea who made it... it just appeared on your desk, just the way you like it, and you can tell, they put the milk in last


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> A tea making ninja eh?


 
We all want one. A cup of tea just appears on your desk.....stealth tea ftw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> every office should have one...
> 
> 
> 
> suddenly a cup of tea appears, you have no idea who made it... it just appeared on your desk, just the way you like it, and you can tell, they put the milk in last


 
Lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

'Cos ..... 'cos....just...'cos


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm cunting off early


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm cunting off early


 
Are the bad men after you with hard liquor?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Cos ..... 'cos....just...'cos



do you _like_ the smell?   Are you a pervert?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

foosty ears?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Thirsty now


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> foosty ears?


 
manky, mouldy, infected.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

dual penetration.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are the bad men after you with hard liquor?


 
hopefully


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

manky, mouldy, infected then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> do you _like_ the smell?   Are you a pervert?


 
Yes...and yes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

How do you pronounce the Polish name 'Katarzyna'


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Add tea making skills to the job description. Plus ninja skills, just in case!


 
According to cuntboss he ate too many mints, so we need to bear that in mind


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How do you pronounce the Polish name 'Katarzyna'


 
"Katarzyna"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Kat-er-zhin-uh with sort of a j sound


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes...and yes



I'd have it made illegal.  Just because you like it is no reason to indulge you in your perversion. 



Badgers said:


> How do you pronounce the Polish name 'Katarzyna'



I would pronounce it Katareena.  Why should I kow tow to their funny ideas about names.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Boss Man left an hour ago 
Radio Woman is packing up and off on holiday for a week 
Corporate Man and Padawan Learner will leave together most likely, so hopefully one of them has to leave early


----------



## machine cat (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man left an hour ago
> Radio Woman is packing up and off on holiday for a week
> Corporate Man and Padawan Learner will leave together most likely, so hopefully one of them has to leave early


 
Everyone still here. Grandma expected to leave in 5 minutes, I shall be second at dead on 5.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

End of today's drag, on the fiddy-nine back home, footie beckons.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

50 mins still to go.  I got to sleep at 2 and was awake by 6am. It's been a long day.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Nearly done now Quimster?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm done.  In one sense anyway.    I can't wait to get home to wifey who has no doubt prepared a delicious repaste and will give my feet a rub. 

Why are you still there?


e2a:  although wifey's facebook would suggest she's in a pub instead.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

I am on the dragbus but out of the actual drag. 

Wife drinking while your feet are sore


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wife drinking while your feet are sore


  this ^^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Dont eat the bagels, quimmy. I've run out of money.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

quimmy loves bagels 


I fear for the bagels


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Dont eat the bagels, quimmy. I've run out of money.


 
I've made my own dinner.  And there's some for you too.



marty21 said:


> quimmy loves bagels
> 
> 
> I fear for the bagels



I'm not that big on bagels.    And she puts chocolate _and chocolatey biscuits_ in the fridge so they're safe too.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2011)

you are too good to that woman quimmy, too good!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2011)

I know.  I'll probably leave her some dishes too.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Feminism gone mad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2011)

Quims - leave me a note saying 'VASELINE EYE' please.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2011)

Wednesday. Funny word. WedNESday?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning  

First in the drag again Stella!

Middle of the week is nearer and looks like being a hot one in London.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope nobody in the drag is posting on Internet Explorer


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

One more coffee, one more smoke and then time for a shower and run out the door. Busy day ahead but Radio Woman is away on holiday this week so no Magic FM  



5t3IIa said:


> Wednesday. Funny word. WedNESday?


 
Humpday or Deadsday depending if the glass is half full or half empty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2011)

DeadNESday. HumpNESday.

You listening to Today?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> DeadNESday. HumpNESday.
> 
> You listening to Today?


 
BBC London at the moment, not sure once I get to the drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah, Today is good. Just went on about it being *30⁰* today in London


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

30⁰ is nice in the park but less nice in the office and horrid on the bus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2011)

Innit! 

Omg I should be in the shower, of course, but no one gets in at 9am at my place


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Watched The Hawking Paradox last night. Good stuff if you like that sort of thing and some good science reading here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2011)

NOt got time to click links 

I saw a book by Marcus de Sautoy last night. About numbaz, wannit.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wednesday. Funny word. WedNESday?


 
not as funny as wōdnesdæg


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2011)

I do not approve of this humidity. Woke up with a stinking headache and even 20 minutes in a cold bath hasn't sorted it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

You sticking with the Goat Skull tagline Marty, or changing to saving mankind?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I do not approve of this humidity. Woke up with a stinking headache and even 20 minutes in a cold bath hasn't sorted it


 
Think today is meant to be hottest of the year so far. Going to cool down from tomorrow though. Might go and lie out in the park at lunch


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You sticking with the Goat Skull tagline Marty, or changing to saving mankind?


 
stick with goat skull atm


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Bored of bus now. The frock view is cheering me somewhat though. Fancy a crap breakfast, possibly McDonald's or worse. Might just stick to weetabix though.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

morning 



Badgers said:


> Bored of bus now. The frock view is cheering me somewhat though. Fancy a crap breakfast, possibly McDonald's or *worse*. Might just stick to weetabix though.


 
Nandos do breakfast?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> 
> 
> Nandos do breakfast?



They don't do food regardless of the time of day


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Double Sausage McMuffin


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Double Sausage McMuffin


 
Yup. Best thing they sell imo ^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have tried BK breakfasts, they are a bit meh... they need to work on that


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Do KFC do breakfasts?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Bleurgh. Cold has turned chesty and snotty.

 Alarm is going to go off in a minute.

And now the gardner is being noisy.  VERY NOISY.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning

Cuntboss being as helpful as every today


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Cuntboss being as helpful as every today


 
 what now?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what now?


 
Apart from the usual? 

We've had to place an order with a company we don't have an account with, whenever anyone asks her about opening an account or sorting payment she's just saying "I don't know, we've never dealt with them".  She is the only person who does accounts stuff here


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 3, 2011)

First day of my hols (& it's 14 days & not 13 ...yay!)...& there is a gardener out trimming something, my neighbour revving his motorbike & some other heavy revving sounding thing. I shit you not all this at 8am!!! Work was a epic slog yesterday due to the humidity. I was glad I took a extra t-shirt so I could change into something fresh. I ended up working for 15 hours on a 15 minute break so I'm currently still in bed.

Can someone make me a cup of tea please?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We've had to place an order with a company we don't have an account with, whenever anyone asks her about opening an account or sorting payment she's just saying "I don't know, we've never dealt with them".  She is the only person who does accounts stuff here


 
Imagine this and you wouldn't be far off


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Can someone make me a cup of tea please?


 
There's some in the pot, help yourself


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have tried BK breakfasts, they are a bit meh... they need to work on that



I want the McDonald's breakfast menus and the BK main menus in the same premises  



machine cat said:


> Do KFC do breakfasts?


 
KFC forced to rethink as breakfast trial fails

I think they had a couple of attempts and ditched the idea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning all!

Working at home today, I've cleaned the bathroom and shower, made some coffee and have now settled down in front of "Heir Hunters"...and the computer for work of course!.

I _nearly _had KFC last night....but I didn't!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it nearly lunchtime yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2011)

Srsly, lads! No one gets here ever! 







That's my office with the lights on 

There's a longer corridor that looks more _melodramatically _dark but I turned some lights on and couldn't be bothered to go back along and turn them off again


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Imagine this and you wouldn't be far off


----------



## hiccup (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it nearly lunchtime yet?


 
No 

But it is nearly elevenses


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

someone in the flats across the road , I think they are _Council_ flats , was having a party when I went to bed last night, on a fucking school night - but they probably don't have to get up in the morning to GO TO WORK, miraculously, they stopped their inane drunken chat at about 1


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> someone in the flats across the road , I think they are _Council_ flats , was having a party when I went to bed last night, on a fucking school night - but they probably don't have to get up in the morning to GO TO WORK, miraculously, they stopped their inane drunken chat at about 1


 
Our taxes paid for that party


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Our taxes paid for that party



yeah!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yeah!!


 
It's those nu-liarbour marxists at the BBC who promote this kind of behaviour


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mediamonkeyblog/2011/aug/03/paul-daniels-injured-pizza-sooty



> Now that's magic ... Paul Daniels has been injured by a pizza thrown by glove puppet Sooty, reports the Sun. In a scene for ITV's The Sooty Show, the puppet had to propel a pizza at the veteran magician. After Daniels said the first throw was too weak, puppeteer Richard Cadell threw it harder, leaving Daniels with a black eye and requiring a hospital visit. Did Daniels like it? Not a lot.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

People already in the park sunbathing, in bikinis!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mediamonkeyblog/2011/aug/03/paul-daniels-injured-pizza-sooty



lol


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People already in the park sunbathing, in bikinis!!!!!!


 
outrageous!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunbathing with our taxes I expect


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mediamonkeyblog/2011/aug/03/paul-daniels-injured-pizza-sooty


 


Why isn't this breaking news on Sky?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sunbathing with our taxes I expect


 
half naked people sunning themselves 

people having parties (I think they may have been some foreigns there as well) 

ON OUR TAXES


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> half naked people sunning themselves
> 
> people having parties (I think they may have been some foreigns there as well)
> 
> ON OUR TAXES



(((Broken sun-bathing Britain)))


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

my prediction for today's bunfight thread is the Moka Pot thread - already bubbling along nicely


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Why isn't this breaking news on Sky?


 
Sooty is too highbrow for them


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> outrageous!


 


neonwilderness said:


> Sunbathing with our taxes I expect


 
The ladies of Putney tend spend most their time lazing and lunching


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2011)

Mornin all

At least it's Wednesday.  I really should be doing some work.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> half naked people sunning themselves
> 
> people having parties *(I think they may have been some foreigns there as well)*
> 
> ON OUR TAXES


 
 This is making my blood boil!



neonwilderness said:


> Sooty is too highbrow for them


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> (I think they may have been some foreigns there as well)


 
I hope Johnny Foreigner wasn't there


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope Johnny Foreigner wasn't there


 
didn't they do that song 'i want to know what love is'?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't feel I am really entering into the sunshine spirit today as I am sitting here with the blinds shut and the light on like some pasty skinned hermit!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it lunchtime YET


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it lunchtime YET


 
no


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it lunchtime YET


 
Not long to go... unfortunatly we have a meet set for 12:30 - 1:30


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it lunchtime YET


 
No.  Plans?  I am going to stink the place out with my homemade egg mayo that I'm gonna slather all over a barm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not long to go... unfortunatly we have a meet set for 12:30 - 1:30


 
Oh that's bad!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it lunchtime YET


 
merely an hour a way - just 60 starving,weakening minutes


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not long to go... unfortunatly we have a meet set for 12:30 - 1:30


 
worse than Nazi Germany, etc


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not long to go... unfortunatly we have a meet set for 12:30 - 1:30


 
With food laid on?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

the post has arrived...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the post has arrived...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
you've outdone yourself this time


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you've outdone yourself this time


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know which is my favourite.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

thank you very much sir


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thank you very much sir


 
Thought it was a good mixed care package 

Can't recall all the contents but the book and pen were all you!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

__~ time


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~ time


 
   What is this thing?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thought it was a good mixed care package
> 
> Can't recall all the contents but the book and pen were all you!!


 
I especially like the book and pen 

oh, and the takeaway menu


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What is this thing?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

This morning I have been mainly preparing  things that will end up in BUNDLES!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> This morning I have been mainly preparing  things that will end up in BUNDLES!


 
Need a hand from Bundle Dude?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Ah.


 
What is 'miniver' by the way?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh, and the takeaway menu


 
What would you order?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is 'miniver' by the way?


 
Bit like this: 







But dead.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What would you order?


 
I normally go for a doner, but something on the menu draws me towards the chicken kebab


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

All this talk about kebabs is making me want one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Bit like this:
> 
> [IM/ermine-2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> But dead.


 
Lols.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I normally go for a doner, but something on the menu draws me towards the chicken kebab


 
This is my usual


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Me and Lil the cat


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> But dead.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Ate rolls early 
Lunch part two is hard boiled eggs and a cold hot dog 
Part three is pasta


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

Bit of a long clip there Badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

hello btw *waves*

so much work on this week, and leaving early today for double gym session  

Only two more weeks until holiday season though


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2011)

But she was too cute to stop filming. 
My laughing sounds really stoned though 

I wasn't.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Only two more weeks until holiday season though


 
This is all good


----------



## hiccup (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunny lunch on the grass in 3 minutes...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sunny lunch on the grass in 3 minutes...


 
Mine should be now (1pm) but Padawan learner has not come back from his lunch hour haircut yet


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Need a hand from Bundle Dude?


 
come on down!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

went for a past bake


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> went for a past bake


 
It was deceased?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> come on down!


 
I'll be there by yesterday!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It was deceased?


 
lol


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll be there by yesterday!


 
the bundle makers need all your help tbf, I''ve seen their 'efforts'


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the bundle makers need all your help tbf, I''ve seen their 'efforts'


 
*changes into costume*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

another bun fight on the Tube Ettiquette thread! It must be the weather!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> another bun fight on the Tube Ettiquette thread! It must be the weather!


 
Its making me LOL quite a lot


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Its making me LOL quite a lot


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> another bun fight on the Tube Ettiquette thread! It must be the weather!


 
This sort of thing is good


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> But she was too cute to stop filming.
> My laughing sounds really stoned though
> 
> I wasn't.


No sound at work, so it's quite boring


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> No sound at work, so it's quite boring


 
Especially as you don't like cats 

I won't tell Lil you said she is boring


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Right, off for lunch in 5


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Right, off for lunch in 5


 
been at lunch for the past hour and another 30 mins to go


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Right, off for lunch in 5


 
what are you having?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG! When did you turn back in to Biddlybee  ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Especially as you don't like cats
> 
> I won't tell Lil you said she is boring


Please don't... I'm sure she doesn't like me anyway  

My 15 min lunch is done, back to grindstone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> OMG! When did you turn back in to Biddlybee  ?


I never changed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> OMG! When did you turn back in to Biddlybee  ?


 
I can't keep up


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what are you having?


 
Eaten most of it already. 
I could have a can of something in the park


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I never changed


 
Bah


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Eaten most of it already.
> I could have a can of something in the park


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Eaten most of it already.
> I could have a can of something in the park


 
yeah, but what was it ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yeah, but what was it ?


 
if it's 'it', then it was doner kebab


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yeah, but what was it ?


 
Two ham, cheese, salami, rocket and mayo rolls 
One cold hot dog 
Two hard boiled eggs 
Left over tomato pasta


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if it's 'it', then it was doner kebab


 
wrong!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Two ham, cheese, salami, rocket and mayo rolls
> One cold hot dog
> Two hard boiled eggs
> Left over tomato pasta



that is a mighty lunch

I had a sausage and egg sarnie and a latte


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Sob


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can't keep up


nothing more to keep up with 



kittyP said:


> Bah


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Would it be very naughty to confess that I only got up an hour ago?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

There's a thunder storm in Leeds right now.




I am inside. Everybody else is out.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Would it be very naughty to confess that I only got up an hour ago?



yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's a thunder storm in Leeds right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Bloody hell it's warm today.. Right, time to do some work then. One paper to review, a bunch of interviews to schedule.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Kitty just harvested *one of my chillis* from my plant


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kitty just harvested *one of my chillis* from my plant


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kitty just harvested *one of my chillis* from my plant


 
Now that I've stopped imagining your poor cat munching on a chilli I'm pleased for you both.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Do not mock my chilli


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

I have returned form town with a very short skirt, a papaya and two tickets for "Captain America"!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

I am not mocking your chilli.  I was concerned for the cat!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have returned form town with a very short skirt, a papaya and two tickets for "Captain America"!


 
Was bridesmaids sold out?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do not mock my chilli



be careful - wash afterwards - a flat mate of mine made us a very hot chilli one time - and then disappeared for ages into the loo - unluckily for him there was a window above the toilet door - we used a mate as a stand (he was huge) and we had a little look, flatmate was tenderly washing his tender parts having used the loo without washing his chilli covered hands


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Was bridesmaids sold out?


 
Yes, I'll just have to watch bare chest muscle super hero action!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> be careful - wash afterwards - a flat mate of mine made us a very hot chilli one time - and then disappeared for ages into the loo - unluckily for him there was a window above the toilet door - we used a mate as a stand (he was huge) and we had a little look, flatmate was tenderly washing his tender parts having used the loo without washing his chilli covered hands


 
I am pretty used to handling chilli after some years of cheffing and a liking of Mexican food


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Eeek, the 3-4pm drag window draws near...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

It is here


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm here til 5 

just changed into shorts and tee-shirt


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am pretty used to handling chilli after some years of cheffing and a liking of Mexican food


 
you are very wise sir.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just changed into shorts and tee-shirt


 
Bermuda shorts and Global Hypercolor T-shirt?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bermuda shorts and Global Hypercolor T-shirt?


 
see what are you wearing thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> see what are you wearing thread


 
I am not going all the way over there


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> now I've changed
> 
> brown combat shorts
> blue Ben Sherman tee-shirt
> ...




ffs


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2011)

went through 55k and didn't realise!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> went through 55k and didn't realise!


 
I did the same with 10k.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> went through 55k and didn't realise!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

getting closer to cider o'clock!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Woman from Thailand just called our office, her name is Kuhn Porn


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> getting closer to cider o'clock!


 
You using your McDs tokens for tea then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bermuda shorts and Global Hypercolor T-shirt?



I'm hoping the shorts are like these


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Nearly the last hour and nearly through 80% of Mr ManFlu's holiday.  We're going to start saving all the rubbish stuff for him to do on Monday


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You using your McDs tokens for tea then?


 
I didn't get any McDs tokens


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We're going to start saving all the rubbish stuff for him to do on Monday


 
I approve of this ^


----------



## hiccup (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kitty just "harvested" one of my "chillis" from my "plant"


 
Did she now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I approve of this ^


 
There is also a plan to tell him that he upset Napoleon before he went on holiday and that's why he resigned.  He hasn't heard the news yet and will probably fall for it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I didn't get any McDs tokens


 
In your care package?
There were two of them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Did she now.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In your care package?
> There were two of them?


 
I can't find any


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2011)

I feel all woozy


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I feel all woozy



You and me both   It's so hot in the office I almost just fell asleep when I went to the loo


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There is also a plan to tell him that he upset Napoleon before he went on holiday and that's why he resigned.  He hasn't heard the news yet and will probably fall for it


 
Excellent. 

I often wonder how he continues given his poor health and persecution


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can't find any


 
Oh no, I am certain I put them in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I feel all woozy


 


nipsla said:


> You and me both   It's so hot in the office I almost just fell asleep when I went to the loo


 
Only a beer garden can save you now ladies 

Or getting naked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only a beer garden can save you now ladies
> 
> Or getting naked


 

What about getting naked in a garden....with beer.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Ayiiiiiiiee.. I'm heading out to get a haircut. Where to tho....


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh no, I am certain I put them in


 
That's ok, I'll have the salt sachet instead.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I often wonder how he continues given his poor health and persecution


 
He is a soldier


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What about getting naked in a garden....with beer.


 
Add a burger then I may have died and gone to a better place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Add a burger then I may have died and gone to a better place


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ayiiiiiiiee.. I'm heading out to get a haircut. Where to tho....


 
Somewhere with massive windows, a long queue and no air-con?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Somewhere with massive windows, a long queue and no air-con?


 
No.... Waddabout that one by the Academy? Old geezer.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Might have a seat in W Sq or somewhere in the sun anyway, on the way home if it's still lovely. 

1.5 hours to go.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No.... Waddabout that one by the Academy? Old geezer.


 
Dunno, only had my hair done once in Brixton in a place by mine. It was okay.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe the Albert could be good for a small half?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh you devil you...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

20 minutes...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh you devil you...



A half is all  



machine cat said:


> 20 minutes...


 
This is good


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A half is all


 
I note that you haven't specified half of what


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only a beer garden can save you now ladies
> 
> Or getting naked



I am going to do at least one of these things in the next hour


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I am going to do at least one of these things in the next hour


 
pics!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I note that you haven't specified half of what



Not semen



nipsla said:


> I am going to do at least one of these things in the next hour


 
Pics!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 3, 2011)

The CiderTrain calls!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The CiderTrain calls!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 3, 2011)

/leaves the building


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2011)

Home. Family drag later, hopefully my cousin will be in and I might be forced to play with some Lego


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Home time!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

Home again, shorn head, went shopping for food and I got guitar strings and picks. Now drinking beer, munching crisps and __~.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I am going to do at least one of these things in the next hour


 
I am now doing said thing. I shall leave the details to your imaginations


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Still traveling  but haz had sum ciders


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2011)

Sat in the sq.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning all! A cool rain is falling  Creates shoe choice problems nut nothing that can't be overcome.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

Nut?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning. I do not need to be awake yet. I suppose it gives me more time to chose some shoes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, was gin a text you. That collar bomb was a 'hoax'. I.e. Not a bomb but in fact a fake bomb as part of extortion plan. Weird times.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

Gin?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

I think you need a coofee stells  

I foresee a damp cycle in today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

I need two pints of coofee nowadays 

Weighing up (non) options I sort of prefer the weather today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2011)

The year is 2012 and I am watching Dads Army


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2011)

had fine ales at the Euston Tap last night - sad that it is Still not the weekend.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2011)

Shall be donning the waterproofs for my bikrride this morning. Quite like cycling in the rain.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

Flip flops in bag, knackered, stinky plimsolls on feets. 

I should have left for work 20 mins ago but if they can't be bothered why should I?!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

What's Thursday's nickname? Friday Eve?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

I believe so, Badgers is the person to consult on such matters


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

blah blah blah.

blah blah blah.

blah blah blah blah blah blah fucking blah.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> blah blah blah.
> 
> blah blah blah.
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah blah fucking blah.


 
Grandma's arrived?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Grandma's arrived?


 
Her train was late.
It's raining.
VA's being chatty.


It's going to be a long day


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What's Thursday's nickname? Friday Eve?


 
Ha!  I thought it was Wednesday.  Win for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning all.

Saw "Captain America" last night, it was great. Good old fashioned fun with good heroes and evil villains. Plus Capt. America/Johnny Storm is quite easy on the eye.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Ha!  I thought it was Wednesday.  Win for me.


 
Time drags when I'm around


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Saw "Captain America" last night, it was great. Good old fashioned fun with good heroes and evil villains. Plus Capt. America/Johnny Storm is quite easy on the eye.


 
He's no Ironman :talktothehand:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> He's no Ironman :talktothehand:


 
Ironman's Dad is in the film! And Ironman himself makes an appearance after the credits


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ironman's Dad is in the film! And Ironman himself makes an appearance after the credits


 
Ironman's dad? Who the hell is that? Would I know this if I'd seen Ironman 2?  

What is there connection? Is this comic book canon stuff I know nothing about?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2011)

Mornin all - feeling a bit cheerier today   However, have to do VAT return online this morning so that's a bit shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all - feeling a bit cheerier today   However, have to do VAT return online this morning so that's a bit shit


 
Yeuch 

What's the weather like up your end, sojjy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ironman's dad? Who the hell is that? Would I know this if I'd seen Ironman 2?
> 
> What is there connection? Is this comic book canon stuff I know nothing about?


 
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0108491/bio

Howard Stark, Tony Stark's father. He does appear in "Ironman 2" briefly


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeuch
> 
> What's the weather like up your end, sojjy?


 
Weather is RAINY stells - sky very dark and altogether really fucking cheery. Well, at least it's not as muggy as it was yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0108491/bio
> 
> Howard Stark, Tony Stark's father. He does appear in "Ironman 2" briefly


 
Aha. Yes, he's on the front of Time mag etc in a montage in Ironman 1. So he's a flashback in 2? And what precisely does he do in Cpt Amrca?


And even more precisely, why do I care? Ironman's the first ever supercomichero film I've enjoyed tbh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha. Yes, he's on the front of Time mag etc in a montage in Ironman 1. So he's a flashback in 2? And what precisely does he do in Cpt Amrca?
> 
> 
> And even more precisely, why do I care? Ironman's the first ever supercomichero film I've enjoyed tbh.


 
He is part of the Captain America project. He....twiddles dials and flys planes!!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2011)

I didn't bother with waterproof trousers on my bikeride into work, and my pants are still a bit wet. Just thought you'd all like to know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is part of the Captain America project. He....twiddles dials and flys planes!!


 
Ironman's dad is?! But... but... how?! He's dead! Does Captain America happen in the past?! Or was he part of it before he died? Where was Ironman? _Where was Tony_?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ironman's dad is?! But... but... how?! He's dead! Does Captain America happen in the past?! Or was he part of it before he died? Where was Ironman? _Where was Tony_?


 
Captain America is set in WWII (at least _this_ film is!) so Tony is just a gleam in his father's eye!

"The Avengers" (out next year), however, features Captain America and IronMan and Thor and The Hulk!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0848228/

and here is a gratuitous shot of Capt. America without his shirt on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Captain America is set in WWII (at least _this_ film is!) so Tony is just a gleam in his father's eye!
> 
> "The Avengers" (out next year), however, features Captain America and IronMan and Thor and The Hulk!
> 
> ...



Oh, I _see_ 

Well, I don't see the pic.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I didn't bother with waterproof trousers on my bikeride into work, and my pants are still a bit wet. Just thought you'd all like to know.


 
Pissed yourself again?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pissed yourself again?


 
My colleagues are used to it, thankfully.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My colleagues are used to it, thankfully.


 



Lunch plans?

Was in a rush this morning so no chance to make anything. I think I may venture out into the rain and get myself a kebab.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans?
> 
> Was in a rush this morning so no chance to make anything. I think I may venture out into the rain and get myself a kebab.


 
Do it!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

Double post


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2011)

I have no lunch plans. Canteen menu looks crappy. Might go to the chippy if it stops raining.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to go to Boots at lunchtime to buy some ladies things.  Then I will probably go and get a sarnie in Pret or Eat.  Rocking


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I have to go to Boots at lunchtime to buy some ladies things.  Then I will probably go and get a sarnie in Pret or Eat.  Rocking


 
Do not go to Pret.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans?


 
Just returned from Asda with a "Chicken Triple" sandwich.  Generally about 6/10.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Do not go to Pret.



Any particular reason?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just returned from Asda with a "Chicken Triple" sandwich.  Generally about 6/10.


 
What do you get in the Chicken Triple ... apart from chicken!?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do it!!


 
Just about to set off...



nipsla said:


> Any particular reason?


 
Their butties are overpriced and contain ingredients I have yet to see anywhere else.*


*by this I mean "avacado and chicken" or "crayfish and cress"


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning, boyo's.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning, boyo's.


 
How is it in the depths of Wales?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning, boyo's.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What do you get in the Chicken Triple ... apart from chicken!?


 
Three half sandwiches, eaten in the following order:

1 x Chicken and bacon
1 x Chicken and stuffing
1 x Chicken salad


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just about to set off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot that their ingredients were foreign to those outside of metropolitan middle class London   (((northerners)))


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2011)

It's pretty ok  had some proper heavy rains last night, so my phone had no service again, didn't really sleep too good, so I got up at 5am had a well strong coffee, went to sleep and now I feel fucking amazing!!!!!!! 

Reminds me, I gotta make a thread about a really important subject.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Three half sandwiches, eaten in the following order:
> 
> 1 x Chicken and bacon
> 1 x Chicken and stuffing
> 1 x Chicken salad



Interesting....I would have gone

Chicken & Salad- 'cos salad isn't as stuffing
Chicken & Stuffing - 'cos stuffing isn't as intersting as bacon
Chicken & Bacon - 'cos bacon is nom!

We should do studies on sandwich eating order. It''d be like a sarnie version of beans/cheese-cheese/beans!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just about to set off...
> 
> Their butties are overpriced and contain ingredients I have yet to see anywhere else.*
> 
> ...



I am uncertain about crayfish. I don't think they really exist. They are just snobbish prawns!



tribal_princess said:


> It's pretty ok  had some proper heavy rains last night, so my phone had no service again, didn't really sleep too good, so I got up at 5am had a well strong coffee, went to sleep and now *I feel fucking amazing!*!!!!!!
> 
> Reminds me, I gotta make a thread about a really important subject.



Excellent!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I forgot that their ingredients were foreign to those outside of metropolitan middle class London   (((northerners)))


 
They even have brown bread!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2011)

I made my thread, boyo's. It's about holiday arsehole.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2011)

Pret's choc bar is the most heavenly food EVA. 

The advantage of going to sleep sometime after 2am and waking up at 6am on the dot is I made myself some sandwiches for lunch _and_ I remembered to bring them in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They even have brown bread!


 
Bourgeois rubbish!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2011)

mmMMM lunch = tin of salmon on a massive barm and sliced cucumber

Eating lots of salmon lately trying to cure my old lady symptom of maddeningly itchy skin   Still, tastes lovely, and is only £1.39 for a tin for lunch


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

chicken kebab


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone's just given us all a Walls Mini-Twister ice cream. It was rather nice!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2011)

busy morning

couldn't be arsed going out to a cafe in this inclement weather, so went to shop next door and got a cheese and spring onion sarnie , a packed of hula hoops (trad flavour) and a mars bar - plus a can of coke zero which I haven't had yet


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm really not sure I can be arsed to trek to Boots in this weather either.  Might go and see what the sarnie options are in the shop downstairs instead   And go for a ___~ obv.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm really not sure I can be arsed to trek to Boots in this weather either.  Might go and see what the sarnie options are in the shop downstairs instead   And go for a ___~ obv.


 
I had a ___~~ as well


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

So busy I want to cry... almost the weekend though, almost, almost, almost... and fancy tea tomorrow for Cptn's burpday *does a little dance* 

Nowhere else to really rant, and no punching today, so I'll do a mini one here... fucking skinny people telling you you're slim, when you (I) blatantly aren't and weigh more than two of em put together and could squash them with my arse alone... fuck off, just be honest!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> So busy I want to cry... almost the weekend though, almost, almost, almost... and fancy tea tomorrow for Cptn's burpday *does a little dance*
> 
> Nowhere else to really rant, and no punching today, so I'll do a mini one here... fucking skinny people telling you you're slim, when you (I) blatantly aren't and weigh more than two of em put together and could squash them with my arse alone... fuck off, just be honest!



(((Bee)))

I eschewed outside and got a roast beef baguette, sv and diet coke from downstairs


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

I can still be hot (sometimes, when I feel it iykwim) but I ain't ever going to be skinny slim... I need to shrug it off. 

sv?

There is a place near me that does a roast dinner in a bap, I got it once and nearly died


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2011)

want my nap now pleasethankyou.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I can still be hot (sometimes, when I feel it iykwim) but I ain't ever going to be skinny slim... I need to shrug it off.
> 
> sv?
> 
> There is a place near me that does a roast dinner in a bap, I got it once and nearly died


 
Fuck em.  You are what you are and if people don't like it they can fuck off  (Am in a bolshy mood today )

sv = Salt and vinegar crisps.

Was that Fuzzy's Grub with the roast dinner in a bap?  We used to have a branch just over the road from my office and it was heart-attack inducing but amazing


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Nowhere else to really rant, and no punching today, so I'll do a mini one here... fucking skinny people telling you you're slim, when you (I) blatantly aren't and weigh more than two of em put together and could squash them with my arse alone... fuck off, just be honest!


 
oooOOOooo

Right - risking a flaming now, but you put pics of yourself up on facefuck and you don't look fat to me. Neither did you when I met you on that walk.  You're not skinny, but you ain't fat.  And - fwiw - I thought you were really pretty 

Go on then, fucking hate me


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

I know they were probably trying to be nice, but lying because you think someone will like what you say don't float with me  sorry, it just fucks me right off and needed a rant.

It was Fuzzy's Grub... I only had it once... there is a photo somewhere  

hey ho, lunch done and back to the grind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I know they were probably trying to be nice, but lying because you think someone will like what you say don't float with me  sorry, it just fucks me right off and needed a rant.
> 
> It was Fuzzy's Grub... I only had it once... there is a photo somewhere
> 
> hey ho, lunch done and back to the grind.


 
(((Poor Bee)))

Have a good rant, we don't mind!! In fact we encourage it, ranting always makes things feel better!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I know they were probably trying to be nice, but lying because you think someone will like what you say don't float with me  sorry, it just fucks me right off and needed a rant.
> 
> It was Fuzzy's Grub... I only had it once... there is a photo somewhere
> 
> hey ho, lunch done and back to the grind.



They probably were just trying to be nice but having been in the same position I know how you feel.  Just ignore it and concentrate on you 

I was upset when the branch over the road shut but was probably just as well as I would be waddling if I'd carried on eating there as regularly


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> oooOOOooo
> 
> Right - risking a flaming now, but you put pics of yourself up on facefuck and you don't look fat to me. Neither did you when I met you on that walk.  You're not skinny, but you ain't fat.  And - fwiw - I thought you were really pretty
> 
> Go on then, fucking hate me


I won't flame (too much). I put a pic up because my fashion sense ain't great and I didn't know whether to keep a dress or not - I don't know if things suit me sometimes (you should see my wardrobe! ). I never said I was fat (I am actually overweight for my height btw), I just have issue with people telling me I look dead slim... don't care if they say I look hot or good, but don't lie, that's all, fat birds can be hot too


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I won't flame (too much). I put a pic up because my fashion sense ain't great and I didn't know whether to keep a dress or not - I don't know if things suit me sometimes (you should see my wardrobe! ). I never said I was fat (I am actually overweight for my height btw), I just have issue with people telling me I look dead slim... don't care if they say I look hot or good, but don't lie, that's all, fat birds can be hot too


 
Bloody hell, if YOUR fashion sense ain't great, mine's fucking non-existent 

Dunno what to say other than you just simply do not look overweight at all - just 'normal'


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Bloody hell, if YOUR fashion sense ain't great, mine's fucking non-existent
> 
> Dunno what to say other than you just simply do not look overweight at all - just 'normal'


I go for comfy and what I like, so never really sure if things look good.

Lol, a 'normal' person who ate too many pies and looks like I've had a few babies  this really ain't the thread for this soj, I needed a rant not this. Scales/gym/trainer/doc/hospital = all say overweight - not all could lie, and tbh makes sense for my height. Is what it is and I'm working my arse off to change it... where's the shrugging smile when you need one.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I go for comfy and what I like, so never really sure if things look good.
> 
> Lol, a 'normal' person who ate too many pies and looks like I've had a few babies  this really ain't the thread for this soj, I needed a rant not this. Scales/gym/trainer/doc/hospital = all say overweight - not all could lie, and tbh makes sense for my height. Is what it is and I'm working my arse off to change it... where's the shrugging smile when you need one.


 
Whoah! Just giving my opinion chick - not wanting to cause you any offense.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

None taken 

So... anyway


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

I am leaving at 3.30 as I feel like shit. Would go now but my colleague is eating his lunch and the boss has gone out for hers (who goes to lunch at ten to three ffs ). And I reckon an hour early is fair-ish.

Even though the boss has "not been sleeping" and is "incredibly" stressed about how we will cope with the workload now there are 3 rather than 4 of us. The answer is quite well thanks as newbie did fuck all anyway and we haven't really had enough work to justify 4 people for at least 18 months! 

Plus it smells of woodsmoke here - maybe Fitzroy Square is burning


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2011)

meeting with lazyboss approaches


----------



## TruXta (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiya drag. Bajjy not around today then? I've been remiss myself, had to do some fucking work for the first time in a while.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> meeting with lazyboss approaches


 
His honorary discharge?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> and the boss has gone out for hers (who goes to lunch at ten to three ffs ).


 
Someone who has been stuffing their face on the sly without sharing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


>



What's up Mr.C?



neonwilderness said:


> Someone who has been stuffing their face on the sly without sharing



Going out late makes her feel important and also because she is rebel and not constrained by others (she has said this btw, lol!)


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's up Mr.C?


 
Too angry to say right now.




It hasn't been a good week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It hasn't been a good week.


 almost Friday, chuck.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Too angry to say right now.


 



We once had a customer phone one of the directors and say he was too angry to speak then hang up


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> almost Friday, chuck.


 
tbf I don't think this weekend's going to be much better (although I suppose at least I won't be at work)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We once had a customer phone one of the directors and say he was too angry to speak then hang up


 


Only 45 minutes to go


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We once had a customer phone one of the directors and say he was too angry to speak then hang up


----------



## machine cat (Aug 4, 2011)

10 minutes til __~ and drink


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2011)

On bus home to MY home to look at MY new BATHROOM then home to someone else's home to eat n sleep n all that. 

Am homesick for Globe Town


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2011)

HOME TIME woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2011)

Holy hell, it's 5:15. I am well out of here.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 4, 2011)

Work done for the day, off to footie in Regents Park


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

Been home and resting for an hour. Still feel awful but at least I can collapse on the sofa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

Ugh went for beers last night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

Feel fine now after two strong coffees. 

Bathroom update: it's not finished but is useable so I CAN GO HOOOOOOME!

Which actually means I can taken some stuff via work today then pick the rest up in a nightmarish, tourist-dodging trip on Saturday  

I wish I had access to a car  You never need one until you do, do you? 

_*MORNING ALL! ITS FREEDAY!!!!!!*_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Freeday indeed, this is a very good thing. Feels odd waking up after a Thursday off and having to go in but will survive. Cheerful news to start the day with shootings in North London, the bank of the (tax paying) people losing £794m loss in 6 months. At least the mighty Fulham beat RNK Split to salvage some pride


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

News isn't great is it. Famine too  yuk. What times we live in, people. What times.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> News isn't great is it. Famine too  yuk. What times we live in, people. What times.


 
Yeah, messy times on earth. Time to turn off the wireless and get out of the door I suppose. There needs to be more coffee today, lots more!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> His honorary discharge?


 
not yet unfortunately - he's really getting on my nerves majorly at the moment, I think a confrontation approaches - I'm usually very laid back about shit like this - but I feel a rage growing


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

morning all - it is indeed FRIDAY


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not yet unfortunately - he's really getting on my nerves majorly at the moment, I think a confrontation approaches - I'm usually very laid back about shit like this - but I feel a rage growing


 
He is hanging by a thread if he has managed to anger a laid back dragger like you sir. Perhaps a pre-emptive strike is in order here.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is hanging by a thread if he has managed to anger a laid back dragger like you sir. Perhaps a pre-emptive strike is in order here.


 
He certainly has nerve! someone might think he is trying to deflect attention from himself, given the fact that bigger bosses might want his arse on a plate as well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

Strength in adversity, Marty. To borrow a mantra off an assassin: don't sweat the small stuff. And he is smalll, ain't it. 

Ommmmmm


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

morning.

The end of a shit week


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Most the way into the drag. Not feeling much love for it today but sure I can find motivation somewhere. Maybe discussion of.lunch will help the cause?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Most the way into the drag. Not feeling much love for it today but sure I can find motivation somewhere. Maybe discussion of.lunch will help the cause?


 
I forgot my breakfast and lunch today, so this will be on my mind for the next four hours. May go for fish and chips?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Drag Film....


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I forgot my breakfast and lunch today, so this will be on my mind for the next four hours. May go for fish and chips?


 
Fish and chips (not Shrimp and chips of course) is a good Friday option. Padawan Learner is away today but the office Friday Kebab is still strongly tipped to go ahead as normal for me and Boss Man.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning Friday people.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning all!  Yay - back on top form today   Every so slightly muzzy but nowhere near as bad as I thought I might be, after consuming rather a lot of red wine last night, and me and chap singing our heads off drunkenly til about 10pm before having a very late tea


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

This coffee has got me wired


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Job interview this afternoon. Fingers etc crossed for me please, people.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview this afternoon. Fingers etc crossed for me please, people.


 
Risk Adjuster at RBS?



Fingers etc crossed of course mate


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview this afternoon. Fingers etc crossed for me please, people.


 
Good luck!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fish and chips (not Shrimp and chips of course) is a good Friday option. Padawan Learner is away today but the office Friday Kebab is still strongly tipped to go ahead as normal for me and Boss Man.


 


another kebab may be a good idea


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag Film....


 
definitely! 

I'm feeling better anyhoo - lazyboss is living up to his name and has fucked off today - calling it TOIL - Which makes him a fucking comedian as well 

talking of bosses...

years ago I was dealing with a possibly psychotic customer, who was not happy with the news I was giving him, he demanded to see the manager...off I trotted, got the manager, who asked how he could help

psycho customer 

I asked you to bring me the manager and you brought me this cunt? 

psycho customer was on the money tbf


----------



## hiccup (Aug 5, 2011)

Fell up the stairs on the way into the office, whilst trying to disentangle myself from my headphones. Bet I looked dead cool.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

(((Moses Hightower)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview this afternoon. Fingers etc crossed for me please, people.


fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm feeling better anyhoo - lazyboss is living up to his name and has fucked off today - calling it TOIL - Which makes him a fucking comedian as well


 


marty21 said:


> I asked you to bring me the manager and you brought me this cunt?



Things are stacking up surely?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Ta everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ta everyone.


 
Where do you see yourself in five years?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning.   gluck NVP.

Didn't wake up 2 hours too early today, when I could have done with it. 

Right, need to press on.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ta everyone.


 
What is your biggest weakness?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

Ill drag here 

I seem to have a temperature and that is sending my MS symptoms haywire. Feel like I've been beaten up and someone has stolen my energy.

So I've made it to the sofa and that's where I'm staying for the moment!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ta everyone.



Oh good luck!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ill drag here
> 
> I seem to have a temperature and that is sending my MS symptoms haywire. Feel like I've been beaten up and someone has stolen my energy.
> 
> So I've made it to the sofa and that's where I'm staying for the moment!


(((QoG)))

that surely warrants ice cream to cool you down, and paracetamol to get the tempo down. x


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I seem to have a temperature and that is sending my MS symptoms haywire.



Bad ^ 



QueenOfGoths said:


> So I've made it to the sofa and that's where I'm staying for the moment!



Better ^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ill drag here
> 
> I seem to have a temperature and that is sending my MS symptoms haywire. Feel like I've been beaten up and someone has stolen my energy.
> 
> So I've made it to the sofa and that's where I'm staying for the moment!





Hope you start feeling better!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview this afternoon. Fingers etc crossed for me please, people.


 
Good luck 



Badgers said:


> Things are stacking up surely?


 
Marty is probably going postal as we type


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> (((QoG)))
> 
> that surely warrants ice cream to cool you down, and paracetamol to get the tempo down. x



Mr QofG's wanted to put a bag of frozen peas on my head! 



Badgers said:


> Bad ^
> 
> 
> 
> Better ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hope you start feeling better!


 
Thank you


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr QofG's wanted to put a bag of frozen peas on my head!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr QofG's wanted to put a bag of frozen peas on my head!



Better than a bag of frozen sweetcorn.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

Have taken some paracetemol and coedine. Right Freesat what have you got to amuse me today...oh "The Colditz Story" on More4!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr QofG's wanted to put a bag of frozen peas on my head!


 
How about an ice-cold Nuca Cola?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview this afternoon. Fingers etc crossed for me please, people.


 
good luck - is it the harsing one?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Marty is probably going postal as we type



I felt pretty postal yesterday - but I am full of Friday goodness atm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How about an ice-cold Nuca Cola?



 That would do me nicely!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad ^
> 
> 
> 
> Better ^


 
this


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

Vote here for icecream.   

The little work ethic I had has left me, which is a shame as I have two involved and time sensitive pieces of work to do today.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Vote here for icecream.
> 
> *The little work ethic I had has left me*, which is a shame as I have two involved and time sensitive pieces of work to do today.



I feel the force of the drag in this one


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

__~


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good luck - is it the harsing one?


 
Yup.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck NVP!

Hope you're feeling better soon queeny.

quim - I hear ya. I have done FUCK ALL this morning apart from piss about online


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yup.


 
if they ask you the question, "Where do you see yourself in 5 years?"

say - pissing about on the internet ,slagging off my useless manager

HTH


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

'On the dole again' is the only honest answer to that really.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> if they ask you the question, "Where do you see yourself in 5 years?"
> 
> say - pissing about on the internet ,slagging off my useless manager
> 
> HTH


----------



## hiccup (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel... I feel lunch approaching


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Polar Bear Rage can't be good!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I feel... I feel lunch approaching


 
It has arrived for me


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Off out to the market.

Anybody want owt?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Off out to the market.
> 
> Anybody want owt?


 
Stagg or something ideally


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Polar Bear Rage can't be good!!!


 
_Norwegian _ polar bears, I see.  hmhm.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got a document through from a senior member of staff to be sent out into the real world.  I've had to go through it with a pen and correct the spelling, grammar and syntax.  He earns about 3 times as much as me


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stagg or something ideally


 
No Stagg, but I have some noodles if you want?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Just had a great sales call: 

Leech - Good afternoon sir I want to speak to you about diamonds 
Me - For ever? 
Leech - Yes, indeed sir but right now it is a good time to invest in diamonds 
Me - I am sure it is but I am really not interested in diamonds 
Leech (angry voice) - Have you even seen the news and what is happening? 
Me - I have indeed 
Leech (angry voice) - Well surely you would be stupid to keep your investments in stocks or banks at a time like this 
Me - My first thought was to invest in an allotment and a shotgun 
Leech (angry voice) - I really don't think you have a very good attitude 
Me - Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a great sales call:
> 
> Leech - Good afternoon sir I want to speak to you about diamonds
> Me - For ever?
> ...


 


The allotment and shotgun comment is classic !


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a great sales call:
> 
> Leech - Good afternoon sir I want to speak to you about diamonds
> Me - For ever?
> ...


 
He is right, your attitude isn't very good at all


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

This reminds me that Angela Rippon, on ''Breakfast'', claimed that the rise in the price of gold just now is because her consumer programme revealed cash for gold companies to be a rip-off....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is right, your attitude isn't very good at all


 
I am clearly failing at life again  

Don't really care about these calls but his indignation was really good!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a great sales call:
> 
> Leech - Good afternoon sir I want to speak to you about diamonds
> Me - For ever?
> ...


 
I never get those kinds of calls - I want to invest in diamonds, I have a good attitude, I have seen the news !!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I never get those kinds of calls - I want to invest in diamonds, I have a good attitude, I have seen the news !!!


 
Where do you currently keep your investments, marty?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a great sales call:
> 
> Leech - Good afternoon sir I want to speak to you about diamonds
> Me - For ever?
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where do you currently keep your investments, marty?



In his pants drawer


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where do you currently keep your investments, marty?


 
shotguns and allotments - they aren't doing well at the moment, but I hear a big player may be investing in them soon, so I'm hoping they do a bit better.


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Right.
Here we go.
Once more into the breach and all that.
<bites nails>
Fucking hell I hate job interviews. They actually make me feel ill.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Right.
> Here we go.
> Once more into the breach and all that.
> <bites nails>
> Fucking hell I hate job interviews. They actually make me feel ill.



You'll be fine 

And afterwards treat yourself to a large glass of something nice!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Right.
> Here we go.
> Once more into the breach and all that.
> <bites nails>
> Fucking hell I hate job interviews. They actually make me feel ill.



*crosses everything*

*decides that's a bit uncomfortable*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You'll be fine
> 
> And afterwards treat yourself to a large glass of something nice!



a bottle of wine in a glass!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Right.
> Here we go.
> Once more into the breach and all that.
> <bites nails>
> Fucking hell I hate job interviews. They actually make me feel ill.


 
They're just people, nivip. 

Breath, smile, flash cleavage.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Right.
> Here we go.
> Once more into the breach and all that.
> <bites nails>
> Fucking hell I hate job interviews. They actually make me feel ill.



Not used to them yet? 

Soz. GOOD LUCK. Remember to breathe


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> They're just people, nivip.
> 
> Breath, smile, flash cleavage.


 
flashing the moobs work in interview situations imo


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

I notice that Long dark tea time of the soul thread in the drugs forum now has over 19k posts and yet has not been canned


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I notice that Long dark tea time of the soul thread in the drugs forum now has over 19k posts and yet has not been canned


 
One rule for us...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fucking hell I hate job interviews. They actually make me feel ill.


 
Nobody likes them apart from the very ill types. 
Try imagining them naked when they were 12 and the nerves will just evaporate.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

Right, I am retiring to bed for a while as i appear to have morphed into an invalid! *puts on bed jacket and grabs a pack of mintoes*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> One rule for us...


 
the Jackboot for us....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I notice that Long dark tea time of the soul thread in the drugs forum now has over 19k posts and yet has not been canned


 
Broken everything


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it's cuz we're way more active than the other threads. We send ripples throughout the force. 

Which is quite ironic, considering.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I think it's cuz we're way more active than the other threads. We send ripples throughout the force.
> 
> Which is quite ironic, considering.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck in there NVP!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I think it's cuz we're way more active than the other threads. We send ripples throughout the force.


 
We spread apathy in an enthusiastic and determined way


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Kebab win


----------



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2011)

Pasta carbonara for lunch.  Just as well the office is dead as my garlic breath would make anyone in my locality heave


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

five ryvitas here  and a doughnut nectarine, I need space for later.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I notice that Long dark tea time of the soul thread in the drugs forum now has over 19k posts and yet has not been canned


 
They are all too fucked to notice


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> five ryvitas here  and a doughnut nectarine, *I need space for later*.


 
Presumably for the rest of your lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Presumably for the rest of your lunch?


No, that's about the size of my lunch usually (I did have things on the ryvita), maybe an extra banana and some nuts if I'm off the gym... but tonight taking the boy out for a slap up steak meal for his birthday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

A partner company we work with is failing massively and things are gonna kick off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Right.
> Here we go.
> Once more into the breach and all that.
> <bites nails>
> Fucking hell I hate job interviews. They actually make me feel ill.


g'luck mate


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> g'luck mate


 






Paulie! 
Paulie! 
Paulie!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> and a doughnut nectarine



Never seen this before ^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Never seen this before ^


 
is it a nectarine with a hole in the middle? how does such a wondrous fruit grow?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 1 hour and 10 minutes until I can leave.  I have precisely no work to do.  I may just fuck off even earlier


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it a nectarine with a hole in the middle? how does such a wondrous fruit grow?


 
It's not.  It's a slightly flattened nectarine named 'doughnut nectarine' in an attempt to fool people into thinking it's something good.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's not.  It's a slightly flattened nectarine named 'doughnut nectarine' in an attempt to fool people into thinking it's something good.


 
I think I may have seen them in my local grocers - wondered what they were, they looked a bit too flat imo


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Never seen this before ^


I hadn't until the other week, fella near Southwark tube station had some and they looked nice.. they were 



marty21 said:


> is it a nectarine with a hole in the middle? how does such a wondrous fruit grow?


Don't know why they're called doughnut, they look like squished nectarines


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I hadn't until the other week, fella near Southwark tube station had some and they looked nice.. they were
> 
> Don't know why they're called doughnut, they look like squished nectarines


 
I have seen them - so worth trying then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Paulie!
> Paulie!
> Paulie!


 thanx mate

been missing this place but bleeding snowed under at the moment, whilst working in a team of one can be nice, it doesn mean that one has to do rather a lot....

can't make the drink this eve unfortunately either, have fun guys and gals


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> thanx mate
> 
> been missing this place but bleeding snowed under at the moment, whilst working in a team of one can be nice, it doesn mean that one has to do rather a lot....


 
The drag misses a man of your stature too


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have seen them - so worth trying then?


not that different to a normal nectarine tbh, it's just what the stall by the tube had


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> not that different to a normal nectarine tbh, it's just what the stall by the tube had



I think you just became the Drag Fruit Correspondent.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you just became the Drag Fruit Correspondent.


 
That role was never advertised


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

UFO Peach:


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That role was never advertised


Inside job


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

i always said that marty was a bit fruity


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Inside job


 
Damn cronyism


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That role was never advertised



I believe it was an internal recommendation - redeployment

there are however other posts available shortly

would you be interested in the Cider Correspondent post? the Kebab Correspodent?, the Bundle Correspondent? The Tea Making Correspondent?, the Beer Correspondent?or the Lager Lager Lager Correspondent? The Slagging off your Boss Correspondent?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I believe it was an internal recommendation - redeployment
> 
> there are however other posts available shortly
> 
> would you be interested in the Cider Correspondent post? the Kebab Correspodent?, the Bundle Correspondent? The Tea Making Correspondent?, the Beer Correspondent?or the Lager Lager Lager Correspondent? The Slagging off your Boss Correspondent?


 
Shrimp Correspondent position sadly unavailable?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Could I be promoted to the Tea Making Correspondent? Nowt worse than someone who stirs teabags


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Crynchy Finger Correspondent?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Could I be promoted to the Tea Making Correspondent? Nowt worse than someone who stirs teabags



You would excel at the role  



Biddlybee said:


> Crynchy Finger Correspondent?


 
This is more my sort of pace isn't it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

Can I be the real ale consultant please? Happy to taste test to order and I was at the GBBF on Tuesday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shrimp Correspondent position sadly unavailable?


 


Biddlybee said:


> Crynchy Finger Correspondent?



I believe other roles will be advertised shortly, including these crucial roles, if only we knew someone who was perfect for these two posts .


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Can I be the real ale consultant please? Happy to taste test to order and I was at the GBBF on Tuesday



We need to interview you at about closing time after a right old sesh!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Could I be promoted to the Tea Making Correspondent? Nowt worse than someone who stirs teabags



You would excel at the role  



Biddlybee said:


> Crynchy Finger Correspondent?


 
This is more my sort of pace isn't it?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Has anyone taken the role of Stagg Chilli Correspondent yet?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Has anyone taken the role of Stagg Chilli Correspondent yet?


 
currently the post holder is off sick


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> currently the post holder is off sick


 


They never seem to last long


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> currently the post holder is off sick


 


neonwilderness said:


> They never seem to last long


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> currently the post holder is off sick


 
Mr ManFlu again


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr ManFlu again


 
Pharmaceuticals correspondent


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Can I be the real ale consultant please? Happy to taste test to order and I was at the GBBF on Tuesday


your interview question.... recommend a decent pub close to Covent Garden, north of the tube station, preferably 



Badgers said:


> You would excel at the role
> 
> 
> 
> This is more my sort of pace isn't it?


so you said


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pharmaceuticals correspondent


 
I wanted that role too  

/_Stamps feet and wipes nose_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> your interview question.... recommend a decent pub close to Covent Garden, north of the tube station, preferably


Easy. The Harp, CAMRA pub of the year 2011, where do I sign?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wanted that role too
> 
> /_Stamps feet and wipes nose_


Well we will require plenty of sick cover for him


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Easy. The Harp, CAMRA pub of the year 2011, where do I sign?


That is West/Southwest of the tube station, closer to charing cross I'd say - I need to speak to the panel


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Well we will require plenty of sick cover for him


 
I bet his doctor laughs about him at dinner parties and on the golf course


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Only 40% of the 5 office staff remain now and 20% will be off in an hour


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Easy. The Harp, CAMRA pub of the year 2011, where do I sign?



The panel will ask you that question again after 8 pints 

bonus points will be awarded if you call the panel, cunts, hug them, are sick on their shoes, and fall asleep.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee;11991750]That is West/Southwest of the tube station said:


> The panel will ask you that question again after 8 pints
> 
> bonus points will be awarded if you call the panel, cunts, hug them, are sick on their shoes, and fall asleep.


sorted


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

i'm off in 5....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm off in 5....


 
You massive lovable cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers... Bacon Correspondent? Sausage Correspondent?

on a related note: bacon roses?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You massive lovable cunt


thanx boss, you've made an old man very happy, laters


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gosh, you'd be a tough boss....sorted


the panel have spoken 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm off in 5....


grrrrr


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Badgers... Bacon Correspondent? Sausage Correspondent?
> 
> on a related note: bacon roses?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank fuck that's over. Went OK I think  First two questions I spouted nervous gibberish but was OK after that. Now the sun is out, I have dub bass booming away and I'm getting a BBQ ready. Ice cold lager and other shit to alter ones consciousness may be on the cards methinks.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Thank fuck that's over. Went OK I think  First two questions I spouted nervous gibberish but was OK after that. Now the sun is out, I have dub bass booming away and I'm getting a BBQ ready. Ice cold lager and other shit to alter ones consciousness may be on the cards methinks.


 
Glad everything went ok 

Would love some booze right now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Thank fuck that's over. Went OK I think  First two questions I spouted nervous gibberish but was OK after that. Now the sun is out, I have dub bass booming away and I'm getting a BBQ ready. Ice cold lager and other shit to alter ones consciousness may be on the cards methinks.


 
excellent - enjoy the dub/lager/BBQ


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Ta for all the good wishes. Interviews do my fucking head in, they really do.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

43 minutes to go 

However I am on answerphone duty tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ta for all the good wishes. Interviews do my fucking head in, they really do.


 
I hate them - and sometimes you end up doing well and actually getting the job and then hating it 

the worse one was a job I could do easily, but for some reason, spoke fluent gibberish the whole interview - the answers were in my head, but they didn't reach my mouth and gibberish came out - I knew I was fucking up, almost had an out of body experience, watching this idiot who looked just like me , talking absolute shite 

when I left, I went up to the nearest wall, and butted it, gently - then had a pint


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 43 minutes to go
> 
> However I am on answerphone duty tomorrow



was does that entail? listening to the messages and not calling them back?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the worse one was a job I could do easily, but for some reason, spoke fluent gibberish the whole interview - the answers were in my head, but they didn't reach my mouth and gibberish came out - I knew I was fucking up, almost had an out of body experience, watching this idiot who looked just like me , talking absolute shite


 
Yeah, that's me in a nutshell, too. You're sitting there thinking 'just fucking calm down and answer the question you fucking div' but a stream of (un)conciousness spews out instead.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

might cunt off early again


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

2k by board close down?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try imagining them naked when they were 12 and the nerves will just evaporate.



How did this work out for you?  



NVP said:


> Thank fuck that's over. Went OK I think  First two questions I spouted nervous gibberish but was OK after that. Now the sun is out, I have dub bass booming away and I'm getting a BBQ ready. Ice cold lager and other shit to alter ones consciousness may be on the cards methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might cunt off early again


 


marty21 said:


> 2k by board close down?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Imagining folk as naked children isn't something I'm wont to do, badgers, I'm afraid. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

I've had my atternoon nap! 

When will you find out about the job NVP? And did you show your man cleavage to the panel?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Imagining folk as naked children isn't something I'm wont to do, badgers, I'm afraid. Sorry to disappoint.


 
Can I just pretend and tell people you do ?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 2k by board close down?


 
I'm leaving in 20 minutes.


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've had my atternoon nap!
> 
> When will you find out about the job NVP? And did you show your man cleavage to the panel?


 
Monday they reckon. No man cleavage although I did share my genitalia with them.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm leaving in 20 minutes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Another hour and a bit for me... I could leave early, but I don't want to sit in a pub on my tod all frocked up - I cannot handle my drink!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Monday they reckon. No man cleavage although I did share my genitalia with them.


 
the job is yours cock boy


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

right I'm off - laters


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Monday they reckon. No man cleavage although I did share my genitalia with them.



I'd hire you


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Have a nice weekend you cunts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

only me, Badgers and neon left?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> only me, Badgers and neon left?


 
I am here


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

you off soon though? 

plans for the weekend?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you off soon though?
> 
> plans for the weekend?


 
Chores and chilling I think. 

Not off for a while yet it seems. Though Corporate Man would have been gone by now so I could have sneaked off 5 minutes after but he is too busy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm here! Thugh i am watching "Batman" from the sofa rather than being at work.

(Catwoman has caught Batman and Robin and has set a tiger on them!)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

And me!  Been busy twatting about on facefuck.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

btw... what happened to your National Day threads? 

Today is national underwear day apparently!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> was does that entail? listening to the messages and not calling them back?


 
Mostly 

I'm supposed to deal with anything urgent like service stuff.  There's one thing that could be a problem, but I'll probably leave anything else for Mr ManFlu's return


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> only me, Badgers and neon left?


 
I'm still around (for now)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> And me!  Been busy twatting about on facefuck.


 


machine cat said:


> I'm still around (for now)


hello 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm here! Thugh i am watching "Batman" from the sofa rather than being at work.
> 
> (Catwoman has caught Batman and Robin and has set a tiger on them!)


Adam West?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> btw... what happened to your National Day threads?
> 
> Today is national underwear day apparently!



Really!!


(I am not wearing any)

And yes Adam West


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> only me, Badgers and neon left?


 
Not for long, I'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> btw... what happened to your National Day threads?
> 
> Today is national underwear day apparently!


 
I have been a bit slack on the national day front I guess  

National undies day eh? What are you girls sporting then?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not for long, I'm off!


 
c
u
n
t


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (I am not wearing any)






Badgers said:


> National undies day eh? What are you girls sporting then?


Hmmm... a strapless black padded number, in an attempt to stop my strapless dress falling down, and black lacy pants


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Hmmm... a strapless black padded number, in an attempt to stop my strapless dress falling down, and black lacy pants


 


I have M&S black boxer/trunk things. 
One of the 7 pairs I have that are all identical. 
Sexy and stylish me


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> National undies day eh? What are you sporting then?


 
Pretty much the same as this:



Biddlybee said:


> Hmmm... a strapless black padded number, in an attempt to stop my strapless dress falling down, and black lacy pants


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pretty much the same as this:


 
pics ffs pics


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Hmmm... a strapless black padded number, in an attempt to stop my strapless dress falling down, and black lacy pants


 


white cotton knickers and a white cotton underwired bra for moi - soon to be whipped off for a little relief before heading out again  I fucking HATE underwear


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pretty much the same as this:



I now have this image in my mind


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> pics ffs pics


^ this


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2011)

Going out for a lush Michelin dinner soon, boyo's.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> white cotton knickers and a white cotton underwired bra for moi - soon to be whipped off for a little relief before heading out again  I fucking HATE underwear


I love pretty underwear, but much happier without a bra on, but me boobs have shrunk and my dress would fall down 



tribal_princess said:


> Going out for a lush Michelin dinner soon, boyo's.


oooh, where, what you having?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> pics ffs pics


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I now have this image in my mind


 


Biddlybee said:


> ^ this


 
Check the nekkid thread tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

MC yesterday


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I love pretty underwear, but *much happier without a bra on*, but me boobs have shrunk and my dress would fall down


 
Haha - eh, I went out to the local park last weekend bra-less in a white vest, and it was soooo funny.  Apart from all the looks, I had this old guy say to B 'doesn't she look lovely in her cowboy hat. but what really does it is you can see her nipples. I'm 72, I don't get excited, but I do now!'  fucking FELL about laughing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Going out for a lush Michelin dinner soon, boyo's.


 
What underwear will you have on?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Going out for a lush Michelin dinner soon, boyo's.



 Where are you going. Take some pics of what you have!!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What underwear will you have on?


 
^ this

of vital importance that we all know


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> white cotton knickers and a white cotton underwired bra for moi - soon to be whipped off for a little relief before heading out again  I fucking HATE underwear


 
Wooo-Hooo


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Monday they reckon. No man cleavage although I did share my genitalia with them.




Which bit did you give them? 



Biddlybee said:


> only me, Badgers and neon left?



I'm here 'til 6! 





Badgers said:


> I have been a bit slack on the national day front I guess
> 
> National undies day eh? What are you girls sporting then?


 

black satiny with lace trim 


and mismatching bra


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got black M&S boxies on, too. You have all the most interesting conversations when I'm away.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm here 'til 6!


ok, you lose


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Which bit did you give them?


 
Just a quick knobflob into the glass of water they kindly offered me. i could see the gesture was appreciated.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just a quick knobflob into the glass of water they kindly offered me. i could see the gesture was appreciated.


 
Not the smegma-wipe around the boss's coffee cup?  How disappointing.


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Not the smegma-wipe around the boss's coffee cup?  How disappointing.


 
I'll wait till I'm employed for that.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'll wait till I'm employed for that.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> oooh, where, what you having?


 
Plas Boedegroes, dunno what's on the menu yet init, one of their chefs won the welsh bit of great British menu, food there is lush.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2011)

As fer knickers, I've got a lace nude thong on cus my dress is White with a lemon print, I'll take pics of everything!! I'm seriously starving!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Plas Boedegroes, dunno what's on the menu yet init, one of their chefs won the welsh bit of great British menu, food there is lush.


oooh, just had a sneak at their menu


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm here 'til 6!



Pain  



quimcunx said:


> and mismatching bra



A nice touch that, good work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I've got a lace nude thong on





tribal_princess said:


> I'll take pics of everything!


 
Today keeps on giving


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Plas Boedegroes, dunno what's on the menu yet init, one of their chefs won the welsh bit of great British menu, food there is lush.


 
Crispy belly pork with black pudding scotch egg;spiced lentils
Chargrilled ribeye of Welsh Black Beef with glazed shallots and oxtail sauce
Passionfruit cheesecake with strawberry sauce

Few bottles of the Chateau La Lagune to wash it all down


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

pip pip  


steeeeaaaaaakkkkkkkkk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> steeeeaaaaaakkkkkkkkk



fajiiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaaaas?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> fajiiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaaaas?


no, a big hunking slab of sirloin for me. I might even try lobster


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Can we go back to talking about womens pants please?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Can we go back to talking about womens pants please?


 
You should see the lass on my bus


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> no, a big hunking slab of sirloin for me. I might even try lobster


 
Lobsters up the arse? 
Fucking working class!


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you drunk?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Are you drunk?


 
Quoting Derek and Clive


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Who you calling cunt, cunt?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

2?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

K?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2011)

Victory is mine.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> K?


 
A?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2011)

Just realised the week is over


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Plas Boedegroes, dunno what's on the menu yet init, one of their chefs won the welsh bit of great British menu, food there is lush.



Nom 

Seared Nefyn Bay scallops with Carmarthen ham and cauliflower pannacotta

Tenderloin of Llyn pork with leek and mustard crumble; smoky bacon sauce

Cherry bakewell tart with
Morello ripple ice cream 

would be my choices!!

Mr. QofG's has set off to see Iron Maiden, but he decided not to take his man bag as he didn't think it suited to the heavy rock vibe, lol!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

You guys should see me demolishing this pint. GLUG GLUG GLUG.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

I just checked out a woman on the street!   She had a stunning figure and was wearing a dress that really suited her, she wore it well.  After she'd passed me by a few yards I had to look after her to check out if the back was also working it.   


It totally was.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2011)

PHWOAR 

I totally leered at some bint hoiking up her strapless sundresse earlier. Srsly fine Bristols she had. Bouncy bouncy. 



quimcunx said:


> I just checked out a woman on the street!   She had a stunning figure and was wearing a dress that really suited her, she wore it well.  After she'd passed me by a few yards I had to look after her to check out if the back was also working it.
> 
> 
> It totally was.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Crispy belly pork with
black pudding scotch egg;
spiced lentils

Roast loin of Welsh Mountain lamb with devilled kidneys, onion cake and rosemary sauce

Barabrith and butter pudding
with Welsh whisky ice cream


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Slightly panicked when the MD called me few minutes ago, fortunately it wasn't to tell me I was sacked or anything 



marty21 said:


> Crispy belly pork with
> black pudding scotch egg;
> spiced lentils
> 
> ...


 
This, possibly with the cherry bakewell for desert instead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Slightly panicked when the MD called me few minutes ago, fortunately it wasn't to tell me I was sacked or anything
> 
> 
> 
> This, possibly with the cherry bakewell for desert instead.



Was it to say "Drink the cider!!"?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2011)

Not quite


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2011)

Phwoarr I am full of lush food


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh I had:

Steak tartare en crouté and salmon lollipop as first appetiser 
Kofte and tatziki for second appetiser
Seafood hotpot with chilli and coconut for starter
Fillet of welsh black beef with madeira jus for main
Cinnamon biscuit with apple and rhubarb, elderflower custard and rhubarb sorbet for dessert
Then I had a 1996 aged port to finish.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Oh I had:
> 
> Steak tartare en crouté and salmon lollipop as first appetiser
> Kofte and tatziki for second appetiser
> ...


was that the heart shaped one? 

my meal was a bit shit tbh, but the wine was nice, and the boys meal was fucking lush which is what mattered really


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Oh I had:
> 
> Steak tartare en crouté and salmon lollipop as first appetiser
> Kofte and tatziki for second appetiser
> ...


 

That sounds great, I am very jealous 


Biddlybee said:


> was that the heart shaped one?
> 
> my meal was a bit shit tbh, but the wine was nice, and the boys meal was fucking lush which is what mattered really


 
How is your bra though?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2011)

I took it off as soon as I got in 

bra was fine, it's the boobs that were too small!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2011)

glad you enjoyed it teeps


----------



## machine cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 









It's like they _know_.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> was that the heart shaped one?


 
Yeah man  was fuckin lush.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2011)

Well *looks around the drag, scatters a few kebabs and cans of cider around*...we'll soon make it 'lived in'


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well *looks around the drag, scatters a few kebabs and cans of cider around*...we'll soon make it 'lived in'



*pisses in bin*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *pisses in bin*



Lol, was it you who had the "pissing by the bins incident" or neon I can't remember!?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 6, 2011)

It was me


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2011)

*plumps up some cushions and gives quoggy a stern look*


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol, was it you who had the "pissing by the bins incident" or neon I can't remember!?


How dare you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How dare you



Well....you are from the North East and you know, they have different ways up there


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well....you are from the North East and you know, they have different ways up there



I don't think they have bins up there yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well....you are from the North East and you know, they have different ways up there





machine cat said:


> I don't think they have bins up there yet.


Yeah, we don't bother with bins up here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't think they have bins up there yet.



No - just the street. And the Tyne. One long river of wee.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2011)

Talking of Northern stereotypes, I was driving through town about an hour ago and a fight broke out in front of the car while I was waiting at some lights


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Talking of Northern stereotypes, I was driving through town about an hour ago and a fight broke out in front of the car while I was waiting at some lights



Fantastic - girls or boys? I hope it was drunk girls, drunk girls fighting are funny!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2011)

Girls.  Not sure what happened, they were still going after the lights changed!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Talking of Northern stereotypes, I was driving through town about an hour ago and a fight broke out in front of the car while I was waiting at some lights


 


The local rugby club is hosting a biker festival this week. I went out at 4 o'clock to get some cigs and in the entire 3 minute journey the offie was completely empty of booze, there was a couple having and argument outside the chippy and about a 50 people in leather jackets staggering in a vague attempt to get back to the campsite


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2011)

I bet it was about a boy, someone snogged someone else's boyfriend. Or wanted to snog someone else's boyfriend, or fancied someone and then someone else when out with him even thought they KNEW the other one fancied him....ah, happy days


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I bet it was about a boy, someone snogged someone else's boyfriend. Or wanted to snog someone else's boyfriend, or fancied someone and then someone else when out with him even thought they KNEW the other one fancied him....ah, happy days



I bet is was about a sausage roll.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I bet it was about a boy, someone snogged someone else's boyfriend. Or wanted to snog someone else's boyfriend, or fancied someone and then someone else when out with him even thought they KNEW the other one fancied him....ah, happy days


It was in the middle of "the pink triangle", so probably not


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I bet is was about a sausage roll.



You're such a romantic!  Would girls fight over a sausage roll.....yeah, I would!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The local rugby club is hosting a biker festival this week. I went out at 4 o'clock to get some cigs and in the entire 3 minute journey the offie was completely empty of booze, there was a couple having and argument outside the chippy and about a 50 people in leather jackets staggering in a vague attempt to get back to the campsite


Sounds like it went well then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It was in the middle of "the pink triangle", so probably not



Ahhhh....definitely a sausage roll then!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2011)

Right I am off to bed as I am supposed to be ill and tired  

Sweet dreams!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2011)

Night!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2011)

tata!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2011)

Morning guize


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning guize  

I'm on tapatalk!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

morning all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning Mart! Had a nice weekend away?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

yep. just the saturday night, stayed at a pub near Witney, nice meal and wine - beer selection was a bit poor though


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

morning


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning.  Bit tired.  What with not getting to sleep til 4ish.  I was watching 'events unfurl'.

Actually I'm a lot tired.     Better get up I suppose.   Brixton tube shut so travel will be more hassle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!


I can only make a post from my phone if I reply to someone  my phone isn't very clever though 

Morning


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Are the boards crashing every 10 minutes for anyone else?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Are the boards crashing every 10 minutes for anyone else?


Aye, think I read something last night that something kept causing the database to lockup


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, think I read something last night that something kept causing the database to lockup



Ah - I thought it was my shitty browser at work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

I nearly thought I couldn't get on at new drag! BUT IT'S OK!

Golly, it's awfully nippy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Morning. Bit tired. What with not getting to sleep til 4ish. I was watching 'events unfurl'.
> 
> Actually I'm a lot tired.  Better get up I suppose. Brixton tube shut so travel will be more hassle.



Poor sausage.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

I drove in today - roads were fairly clear - no travel hassles!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning. I trust everyone had nice weekends? Anyone get a new telly?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I drove in today - roads were fairly clear - no travel hassles!



According to the news there's no London left and remaining survivors are fleeing for the safety of the North.

*grabs pitchfork*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> According to the news there's no London left and remaining survivors are fleeing for the safety of the North.
> 
> *grabs pitchfork*



that could explain the lack of traffic

good job I'm kitted out like Mad Max today


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ah - I thought it was my shitty browser at work


Well, it could be that too


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

these colours will take a bit of getting used to eh?

in other news, I'm leaving at 3pm and heading off to the seaside 

*ducks*


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning. I trust everyone had nice weekends? Anyone get a new telly?



Was nice not to be at work. No new telly though 



marty21 said:


> that could explain the lack of traffic
> 
> good job I'm kitted out like Mad Max today



Your usual Monday attire then?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

you should head off earlier, and get a bit of rioting in before you hit the beach... I'll have an Ipad2, and a nice pair of slacks.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> these colours will take a bit of getting used to eh?
> 
> in other news, I'm leaving at 3pm and heading off to the seaside
> 
> *ducks*






And how the fuck can you like this marty


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Was nice not to be at work. No new telly though
> 
> Your usual Monday attire then?



usually I dress like Alvin Stardust on a Monday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> And how the fuck can you like this marty


He knows what's good for him 

I've got tomorrow off too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> And how the fuck can you like this marty



 it's the war, we are at war, and B is escaping the CARNAGE!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> He knows what's good for him
> 
> I've got tomorrow off too



now that is crossing the line


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

Brixton is still standing! 
I'm on a bus


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's the war, we are at war, and B is escaping the CARNAGE!


There has been no mention of the riots here yet, people are too busy talking about Game of Thrones


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has been no mention of the riots here yet


I spoke too soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I spoke too soon


Are they/we lawless animals? What angle are old whatsit and thingy coming from? Daily Fail or Guardian!?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

New boards are freaky at work - no avatars and a strange style (which I am trting to chavge *panics slightly, takes a deep breath and looks around*

No riot talk here....yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Are they/we lawless animals? What angle are old whatsit and thingy coming from? Daily Fail or Guardian!?


Mr OneShow - "It's typical of blacks"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow - "It's typical of blacks"



 That is terrible!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow - "It's typical of blacks"



Scream "And that is typical of hoary old dinosaurs like you! You're extinct, mate! _Extinct!!1!" _in his stupid fat face!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow - "It's typical of blacks"



oh dear - we need some Geordies to loot that big mall in Gateshead - to realign his brain


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is terrible!





5t3IIa said:


> Scream "And that is typical of hoary old dinosaurs like you! You're extinct, mate! _Extinct!!1!" _in his stupid fat face!


He's gone out now thank fuck.  He probably came up with that opinion after watching 5 minutes of Sky news 

He's not usually that bad, but has to have an option on everything.  Even if he is talking complete shit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> oh dear - we need some Geordies to loot that big mall in Gateshead - to realign his brain


That would be good, our office is about a minute away from the Metro Centre


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

when I wrote Gateshead in my last post - I almost wrote Goatsiehead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Having an opinion scares me tbh.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> when I wrote Gateshead in my last post - I almost wrote Goatsiehead






> Theories of the derivation of the name 'Gateshead' include 'head of the (Roman) road' or 'goat’s headland', as the River Tyne at this point was once roamed by goats.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Only riot comments here have veen to do with the fact that ab ex-colleague lives in Enfield and how if it happened in Enfield it could happen in Sutton! Not sure about that logic but...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

No riot talk here either, but I am off out at lunch to stock up on cider and tins of Stagg just in case they spread to Halifax.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No riot talk here either, but I am off out at lunch to stock up on cider and tins of Stagg just in case they spread to Halifax.


wait for the riots to spread and you can get all the Stagg Products you will ever need, for Nowt!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No riot talk here either, but I am off out at lunch to stock up on cider and *tins of Stagg* just in case they spread to Halifax.


I don't think things are that bad yet


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think things are that bad yet


MC will be the one laughing when the shit hits the fan and he has a cellar full of Stagg stuff.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got no one to talk to about the disturbances


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wait for the riots to spread and you can get all the Stagg Products you will ever need, for Nowt!



True, however I'd have to be quick. I bet they're the first things to go when a supermarket gets looted.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

we had a brief chat - no one said anything particularly controversial


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> True, however I'd have to be quick. I bet they're the first things to go when a supermarket gets looted.


you need to stay alert, and have a shopping trolley with you at all times .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No riot talk here either, but I am off out at lunch to stock up on cider and tins of Stagg just in case they spread to Halifax.



I would add toilet roll to your list given the known effects of Stagg chilli!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd have Fray Bentos pies if there was a. a riot b. looting c. looting in a Sainsbury's d. I had a rucksack

I'd never purchase one with money but I had one once and I couldn't really make up my mind about it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> MC will be the one laughing when the shit hits the fan and he has a cellar full of Stagg stuff.


The shit will also be hitting the fan when he starts eating it too


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

I love Fray Bentos pies.  Steak and kidney only.  lush.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Yesterday in Starbucks at Waterloo a man on the table next to me got out a tin of sweetcorn, opened it, got out a plastic fork and then started to eat the sweetcorn 

I like to imagine that if badgers had been there he would have wrestled the fork out of the man's hand, thrown him to the ground, sat on him and shouted "NO!" repeatedly into his face until the man begged for mercy!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would add toilet roll to your list given the known effects of Stagg chilli!





neonwilderness said:


> The shit will also be hitting the fan when he starts eating it too







marty21 said:


> you need to stay alert, and have a shopping trolley with you at all times .


I may as well get in early and just loot the supermarket by myself during my lunchbreak.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may as well get in early and just loot the supermarket by myself during my lunchbreak.


The Police will totally understand, and congratulate you on your preparedness.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yesterday in Starbucks at Waterloo a man on the table next to me got out a tin of sweetcorn, opened it, got out a plastic fork and then started to eat the sweetcorn
> 
> I like to imagine that if badgers had been there he would have wrestled the fork out of the man's hand, thrown him to the ground, sat on him and shouted "NO!" repeatedly into his face until the man begged for mercy!



I've done some bad things in my life, but I have never stooped as low as that man.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I love Fray Bentos pies. Steak and kidney only. lush.



I thought I might come back this evening and get my stuff. Shall we have a FB pie? Each?

W/ new pots and *SWEETCORN*?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The Police will totally understand, and congratulate you on your preparedness.



And if they don't like it I will bribe them with Stagg.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought I might come back this evening and get my stuff. Shall we have a FB pie? Each?
> 
> W/ new pots and *SWEETCORN*?



I was going to ask what side dish. You seem to have it all covered.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yesterday in Starbucks at Waterloo a man on the table next to me got out a tin of sweetcorn, opened it, got out a plastic fork and then started to eat the sweetcorn
> 
> I like to imagine that if badgers had been there he would have wrestled the fork out of the man's hand, thrown him to the ground, sat on him and shouted "NO!" repeatedly into his face until the man begged for mercy!



My word 

If he had been wearing a Nandos shirt I would have gone straight for the kill I think!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> And if they don't like it I will bribe them with Stagg.


just the bad stagg, keep the best stagg for yourself


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My word
> 
> If he had been wearing a Nandos shirt I would have gone straight for the kill I think!


He has to learn!!

It did seem a bizarre snack to have with his caramel latte or whatever!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought I might come back this evening and get my stuff. Shall we have a FB pie? Each?
> 
> W/ new pots and *SWEETCORN*?



how do you feel about peas?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> how do you feel about peas?



Peas or peas?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Peas or peas?



peas, I don't have any peas in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> peas, I don't have any peas in.



Got pots?

Basically; what do I need to bring?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

All okay in our yard today. Missed the aggro late on and had been out at the Brixton Splash during the day having a good time. Was some great tunes and food with only some minor hassles we saw.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Got pots?
> 
> Basically; what do I need to bring?



Nothing. You can wash the dishes.  

I'll probably be able to pick up the pies at the poundshop.

If it's open.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Nothing. You can wash the dishes.
> 
> I'll probably be able to pick up the pies at the poundshop.
> 
> If it's open.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 8, 2011)

Mornin all

Still hate the new boards. Monday is shit.  I couldn't get rid of a mate yesterday and ended up losing most of my weekend.  I drank wayyyyy too much on Friday and Saturday and have had insomnia for 2 nights.  Last night I took a Kalm (valerian) and got to sleep only to have fucking HORRIFIC nightmares (like wounds opening up on my thighs and spurting blood everywhere, then I chopped off my left foot with an axe).


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

Fucking hell, soj, I hate dreams like that. You wake up thinking 'what is the point of my mind doing that to me'. I've had ones where I'm literally weeping into my sister's grave and stuff before now and you just curse your own imagination. Horrible stuff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Still hate the new boards. Monday is shit. I couldn't get rid of a mate yesterday and ended up losing most of my weekend. I drank wayyyyy too much on Friday and Saturday and have had insomnia for 2 nights. Last night I took a Kalm (valerian) and got to sleep only to have fucking *HORRIFIC nightmares (*like wounds opening up on my thighs and spurting blood everywhere, then I chopped off my left foot with an axe).



Oh soj that's awful


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Still hate the new boards. Monday is shit. I couldn't get rid of a mate yesterday and ended up losing most of my weekend. I drank wayyyyy too much on Friday and Saturday and have had insomnia for 2 nights. Last night I took a Kalm (valerian) and got to sleep only to have fucking HORRIFIC nightmares (like wounds opening up on my thighs and spurting blood everywhere, then I chopped off my left foot with an axe).



Cheesus, that Kalm stuff sounds proper poweful


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Still hate the new boards. Monday is shit. I couldn't get rid of a mate yesterday and ended up losing most of my weekend. I drank wayyyyy too much on Friday and Saturday and have had insomnia for 2 nights. Last night I took a Kalm (valerian) and got to sleep only to have fucking HORRIFIC nightmares (like wounds opening up on my thighs and spurting blood everywhere, then I chopped off my left foot with an axe).



 Not good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Cheesus, that Kalm stuff sounds proper poweful


innit... not very calming


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

QoG, I was just going to say I liked your avatar, now she's gone


----------



## sojourner (Aug 8, 2011)

Can we not multi-quote now?

Anyway - yeh NVP - wtf??  I was also in several real scary situations where I knew there was a ghost/evil presence after me, and I couldn't get out of places, then all my keys and phone and everything that might HELP me to escape all went missing.  Fuck using that Kalm stuff again man.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning All.  Am dragging from home today as am slightly zombified having been awake half the night due to police helicopters and paranoia that my flat was about to be set on fire by looters.  What larks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Morning All. Am dragging from home today as am slightly zombified having been awake half the night due to police helicopters and paranoia that *my flat was about to be set on fire by looters*. What larks



Not good 

Did you have a nice weekend away though?


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

Grow some poppies soj. Sweet dreams guaranteed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Morning All. Am dragging from home today as am slightly zombified having been awake half the night due to police helicopters and paranoia that my flat was about to be set on fire by looters. What larks


That's crap news, an' all 

Was it all Assault on Precinct 13 'round your way?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Morning All. Am dragging from home today as am slightly zombified having been awake half the night due to police helicopters and paranoia that my flat was about to be set on fire by looters. What larks


I did double check that the doors were double locked last night - even though rioters do not appear interested in Clapton, due to shite shops


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not good
> 
> Didiyou have a nice weekend away though?



Yep, had a fab time at the seaside at Trashy's place and then a lovely day at Brixton Splash when we got back   Just a shame about the afters really.  Could have been worse as we left the pub about an hour before the police locked it down and wouldn't let anyone leave till 4am.  Today would have been much worse to cope with if I had a hangover


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Last night I took a Kalm (valerian) and got to sleep only to have fucking HORRIFIC nightmares (like wounds opening up on my thighs and spurting blood everywhere, then I chopped off my left foot with an axe).


Not good.

When I was learning to drive the instructor kept going on about taking Kalms before the test, I'm glad I didn't if that's what happens


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> That's crap news, an' all
> 
> Was it all Assault on Precinct 13 'round your way?



Tbh I couldn't really see anything, although bumped into a neighbour who saw a riot police charge at the end of the street. Most of the damage happened round the corner.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Grow some poppies soj. Sweet dreams guaranteed.



Can't though can I til next Spring?  Or would I be able to use the seeds I already have?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Yep, had a fab time at the seaside at Trashy's place and then a lovely day at Brixton Splash when we got back  Just a shame about the afters really. Could have been worse as we left the pub about an hour before the police locked it down and wouldn't let anyone leave till 4am. Today would have been much worse to cope with if I had a hangover



people were trapped in a PUB!

It is a rather excellent excuse for fucking off work today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Grow some poppies soj. Sweet dreams guaranteed.


Grow some for me an all


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Can't though can I til next Spring? Or would I be able to use the seeds I already have?


Nah yer right. Have to wait ill Spring. Mine have nearly all flowered now.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> people were trapped in a PUB!



I imagine their takings were rather better than the average Sunday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Tbh I couldn't really see anything, although bumped into a neighbour who saw a riot police charge at the end of the street. Most of the damage happened round the corner.



I see you edited your Freudian slip there


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I see you edited your Freudian slip there



Yep - perhaps a little over dramatic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Nah yer right. Have to wait ill Spring. Mine have nearly all flowered now.


Oh btw have you heard anything back re: the job interview yet?!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I imagine their takings were rather better than the average Sunday


a business that actually profited!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh btw have you heard anything back re: the job interview yet?!


Should find out today, Queenie. Dunno whether not hearing yet is a good thing or a bad thing tbh.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Morning All. Am dragging from home today as am slightly zombified having been awake half the night due to police helicopters and paranoia that my flat was about to be set on fire by looters. What larks



(((nipsla))) I was thinking about that too.  I doubt anyone living in a flat above a shop slept last night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Should find out today, Queenie. Dunno whether not hearing yet is a good thing or a bad thing tbh.


Fingers crossed for you 

Btw, after being reminded by another thread, has anyone hear heard "Swagger Jagger" or is it just me that has had to suffer thus shower of auditory shit?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Should find out today, Queenie. Dunno whether not hearing yet is a good thing or a bad thing tbh.


good luck!

Got in this morning to discover that one of my tenants, a good Christian woman, had been arrested overnight for criminal damage - nothing to do with the riots - she got the hump with a neighbour and damaged her car


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard it. It's fucking awesomely bad.  I quite liked her when she was on the X Factor too.


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fingers crossed for you





marty21 said:


> good luck!



Ta!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Btw, after being reminded by another thread, has anyone hear heard "Swagger Jagger" or is it just me that has had to suffer thus shower of auditory shit?



I accidentally it 

happened to be flicking through the telly and came across some youth show which was just about to play it, found myself watching it - she looks like an even thinner version of Cheryl, Queen of our hearts.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've heard it. It's fucking awesomely bad.  I quite liked her when she was on the X Factor too.


I am like and evangelist - or maybe the opposite - as since hearing it I cannot stop telling everyone how utterly crap it is!

Mind you I have probably single handedly persuaded loads of people to listen to it thereby promoting its growth


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Btw, after being reminded by another thread, has anyone hear heard "Swagger Jagger" or is it just me that has had to suffer thus shower of auditory shit?



No! Never heard it! Saw 5 secs of video on occasion previously mentioned.

I have to look really closely at Cher Lloyd. I can't really see what she looks like, you know? It's all hair and make-up... you can't _see_ her at all


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> happened to be flicking through the telly and came across some youth show which was just about to play it, found myself watching it - she looks like an even thinner version of Cheryl, Queen of our hearts.


Cheryl was her mentor on the X Factor iirc. I can remember them both crying loads. The queen of heart lineage now goes - Diana - Cheryl Cole - Cher Lloyd I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No! Never heard it! Saw 5 secs of video on occasion previously mentioned.
> 
> I have to look really closely at Cher Lloyd. I can't really see what she looks like, you know? It's all hair and make-up... you can't _see_ her at all



She looks, as marty said, like a Cheryl - not a racist and queen of our hearts - Tweedy-Cole clone!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

And 'nation's sweetheart', too, let's not forget that.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

Touching to get people asking if we are safe and alive this morning. Seems to be plenty of head scratching going on and plenty of clearing up to be done in our yard. 

New boards drag seems to have settled in now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> And 'nation's sweetheart', too, let's not forget that.


I'd like to be the nations sweetheart...actually I'd probably settle for Maidenhead's sweetheart tbh. But I think Timmy Mallet or Rolf Harris has got there before me


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm declaring myself drag thread sweetheart if it's alright with you lot. Any potential stealers of my crown should give reasons in no less than 500 words or preferably a couple of photos.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm declaring myself drag thread sweetheart if it's alright with you lot. Any potential stealers of my crown should give reasons in no less than 500 words or preferably a couple of photos.


You will have to post pics of yourself in swimwear for us to stick on our desks!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


>


It's the sweetheart law!!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone else want this tiara? I don't think I can take the pressure.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's the sweetheart law!!


I concur!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

Sexist pigs. I feel objectified.


----------



## duke nukem (Aug 8, 2011)

Apols, but it seems that the really monster threads are responsible for the boards freezing up at times. Hopefully we won't have that problem with the shiny new ones.​


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

Like.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

*stares at the stranger in town *

Wut?


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Does anyone else want this tiara? I don't think I can take the pressure.


It's too late now!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh go on then. This is for all the special ladies in the house:


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *stares at the stranger in town *
> 
> Wut?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oh go on then. This is for all the special ladies in the house:


I've found my new screen saver!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

Class


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

It's always a bit disheartening when you see those pics of your younger slimmer self.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

my head hurts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> my head hurts


Cider-related ?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Touching to get people asking if we are safe and alive this morning. Seems to be plenty of head scratching going on and plenty of clearing up to be done in our yard.



Bad times


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cider-related ?


duke nukem? white boards, conversations, PMs, confusion 

*breathes*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> duke nukem? white boards, conversations, PMs, confusion
> 
> *breathes*




Are you 'following' anyone yet? I am! I have also had one "conversation" and chanaged my avatar 4 or 5 times!! 

And ... Duke Nukem..has scared me


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you 'following' anyone yet? I am! I have also had one "conversation" and chanaged my avatar 4 or 5 times!!
> 
> And ... Duke Nukem..has scared me


who _is_ Duke Nukem? Nope not following anyone, not sure what it does yet 

Have been experimenting with the new PM conversations though - confusing but getting there.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oh go on then. This is for all the special ladies in the house:


 are you, I mean, is he pregnant?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> who _is_ Duke Nukem? Nope not following anyone, not sure what it does yet
> 
> Have been experimenting with the new PM conversations though - confusing but getting there.


If you follow someone then eveything they do on here comes  up in your news feed so you can stalk them easily online!!

Erm....not that I am doing that of course with the people I follow, no siree (neither of whom have posted anything for 13 and 31 minutes )


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Boards are being really slow on my work PC atm. I put it down to a shitty browser. Maybe turning off avatars may help?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Boards are being really slow on my work PC atm. I put it down to a shitty browser. Maybe turning off avatars may help?




Try it and see


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you 'following' anyone yet? I am! I have also had one "conversation" and chanaged my avatar 4 or 5 times!!
> 
> And ... Duke Nukem..has scared me



I've started following you, I hope you don't disappoint


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

I got the job!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> who _is_ Duke Nukem? Nope not following anyone, not sure what it does yet
> 
> Have been experimenting with the new PM conversations though - confusing but getting there.



I don't think it was you, me or killer b being confusing in that convo tbh


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Try it and see



Hasn't  worked 

Looks like I'm going to have to get another job at an organisation with better internet browsers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!



And why wouldn't you, mateyboy


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!


excellent, the world of the harsing, you from the carncil, welcomes you back


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!



Some great news on an otherwise downbeat Monday NVP. Well done sir, that took little time at all. Given the general employment slowdown you must be a prized catch. I assume that internet access is allowed?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!


I did my first "like" 

Fantastic NVP!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!



Brilliant news!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was in one of the cafes I go to regularly at lunch time, there were 3 blokes in there with ironic facial hair  this is not acceptable - my facial hair is non-ironic - it is unkempt, street drinker chic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!



Well done!! Great news


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some great news on an otherwise downbeat Monday NVP. Well done sir, that took little time at all. Given the general employment slowdown you must be a prized catch. I assume that internet access is allowed?


I think he just sent that picture of him on a beach, they were looking for slimmer members on the team as the biscuit ration has been cut


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratumalations, sir
\


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the Watched Threads feature - easy to get the drag thread now


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like the Watched Threads feature - easy to get the drag thread now


Same as subscribed threads isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Same as subscribed threads isn't it?


yep, I never used that for some reason


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like the Watched Threads feature - easy to get the drag thread now


Yeah I like this too.

I am _so_ following you btw!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

On the whole the new boards are good I feel.


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

Thankyou everyone!  Feel very happy and seriously fucking relieved.
I shall have to resign my position as drag sweetheart, though, I'm afraid.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah I like this too.
> 
> I am _so_ following you btw!


 I was being followed by a few people, including ramjam who has been banned for years


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Thankyou everyone!  Feel very happy and seriously fucking relieved.
> I shall have to resign my position as drag sweetheart, though, I'm afraid.


such a short reign


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, I never used that for some reason


They are handy for tracking stuff with tapatalk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah I like this too.
> 
> I am _so_ following you btw!



Always with the watching


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, I never used that for some reason


I would never find threads otherwise


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are handy for tracking stuff with tapatalk


I've never used tapatalk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Thankyou everyone!  Feel very happy and seriously fucking relieved.
> *I shall have to resign my position as drag sweetheart, though, I'm afraid*.



 Will you hand yopur tiara and sash on? Maybe Duke Nukem would like them *looks around in case he's behind me!*


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you hand yopur tiara and sash on?


I sewed the sequins on myself, too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr ManFlu has just had a call from his son saying his car has been written of by a woman in a BMW who was distracted while eating some chips 

Fortunately it was parked up and he wasn't in it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

Heh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu has just had a call from his son saying his car has been written of by a woman in a BMW who was distracted while eating some chips
> 
> Fortunately it was parked up and he wasn't in it.



Oh dear...but dusrcated by eating chips, lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, god. You know when you eat some chicken that may or may not be _a bit orf....._


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've never used tapatalk


Think it's available on Android, It's a bit slicker than the mobile web interface.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu has just had a call from his son saying his car has been written of by a woman in a BMW who was distracted while eating some chips
> 
> Fortunately it was parked up and he wasn't in it.



You need to start calling him lucky


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear...but dusrcated by eating chips, lol


Yeah, apparently she admitted it straight away too


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You need to start calling him lucky


Lucky ManFlu?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lucky ManFlu?



ManFlucky?


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, apparently she admitted it straight away too


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On the whole the new boards are good I feel.



Any avatar ideas?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Any avatar ideas?



May have one in mind somewhere out back.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Any avatar ideas?


http://www.motleycollegefootball.com/Images/Angry_badger.jpg ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, god. You know when you eat some chicken that may or may not be _a bit orf....._



....and you have to run as fast as your little legs will carry you to the lavatory? 

I knew it smelled weird! Wtf is wrong with me!?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> ....and you have to run as fast as your little legs will carry you to the lavatory?
> 
> I knew it smelled weird! Wtf is wrong with me!?


Some Stagg chili may help?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> ....and you have to run as fast as your little legs will carry you to the lavatory?
> 
> I knew it smelled weird! Wtf is wrong with me!?


was it Stagg chicken?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

You pair of tinned shit freaks! FREAKS!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> May have one in mind somewhere out back.



Shrimp related?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2011)

waiting for hospital to call me back, I gotta go out and buy some teeth bleach and lube...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You pair of tinned shit freaks! FREAKS!


It might help "purge the system", so to speak.


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> ....and you have to run as fast as your little legs will carry you to the lavatory?


Shrimp related?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> ....and you have to run as fast as your little legs will carry you to the lavatory?
> 
> I knew it smelled weird! Wtf is wrong with me!?



surely there is a bin in your office?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Shrimp related?



Thinking more Badger than Shrimp but undecided so far.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> surely there is a bin in your office?





I feel fine now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> waiting for hospital to call me back, I gotta go out and buy some teeth bleach and lube...



Does not sound good?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> waiting for hospital to call me back, I gotta go out and buy some teeth bleach and lube...


Are the last two related at all!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!


 
Yay!   congratulations.

What is it?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the job!


Wahey - nice one mate!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yay! congratulations.
> 
> What is it?


Queen of our hearts.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Queen of our hearts.



Am I expected to contribute?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are the last two related at all!


Another old spice moment?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Am I expected to contribute?


just with admiration, love and respect


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Another old spice moment?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2011)

naked at me mac, lads. bit hot in london init?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2011)

I still aint gone out yet, me holiday arsehole has realised it's home now


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yay! congratulations.
> 
> What is it?





sojourner said:


> Wahey - nice one mate!!


Thankyou.  It's pretty much what marty does - housing officer. Same job as I did when I first left college. My career path has been 'circular'.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I still aint gone out yet, me holiday arsehole has realised it's home now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

Home drag is a bit boring now. Getting emails but hard to be motivated. Could have gone in lunchtime but the commute would have been a pain. Tomorrow early start is needed to return the drag proper.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Thankyou.  It's pretty much what marty does - housing officer. Same job as I did when I first left college. My career path has been 'circular'.


I know your pain, my career arc has been up and down, currently well on the down bit


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2011)

this fucking hospital ain't even called me back yet either about injecting myself with crap.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

Cuntboss has moved round this side of the office, which is an irritation.


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know your pain, my career arc has been up and down, currently well on the down bit


Suits me mate. I got as far as being a project manager then promptly had a nervous breakdown. Never again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> this fucking hospital ain't even called me back yet either about injecting myself with crap.


 That's boring isn't it?

I have to cancel my neuro appointment on Thursday as we are short staffed in the office so another 6 months until I see him!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2011)

fuck your work.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2011)

actually, for that I'd get written off for a few weeks by my doctor, see how they like it then.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss has moved round this side of the office, which is an irritation.


Bosses shouldn't be allowed to move. They should stay in one place. Preferably an office on their own!

Oh that reminds me this office was briefly on telly on Sunday ! Apparently it is online so I'm going to search for it. I was off the day of filming but newbie is there!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Suits me mate. I got as far as being a project manager then promptly had a nervous breakdown. Never again.


funnily enough so did I! the project manager bit, not the breakdown  as we have said a lot, we have had similar lives!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> funnily enough so did I! the project manager bit, not the breakdown  as we have said a lot, we have had similar lives!


It's going to the Elephant Fayre as a kid that does it. It affects you, maaaan


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's going to the Elephant Fayre as a kid that does it. It affects you, maaaan


we were innocents then!


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

The Fall were on. It changed my life.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bosses shouldn't be allowed to move. They should stay in one place. Preferably an office on their own!


she has a bit of an autistic throat clearing/sniffing tick which is very irritating. I'm hiding in the warehouse for a bit but will have to go back soon 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh that reminds me this office was briefly on telly on Sunday ! Apparently it is online so I'm going to search for it. I was off the day of filming but newbie is there!


Link??


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> The Fall were on. It changed my life.


if you remember who was on, you weren't there


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> if you remember who was on, you weren't there


True. Shaun Ryder reckons the only reason he knows he's played Wembley is because he's seen the photos.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

3-4pm drag alert


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 3-4pm drag alert



This does not fill me with joy


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> True. Shaun Ryder reckons the only reason he knows he's played Wembley is because he's seen the photos.


28 years ago I was there! 28 Fucking years of crushed dreams, misery and drag since then


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 28 Fucking years of crushed dreams, misery and drag since then


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 3-4pm drag alert


I am dragging to the seaside for chumba : pinkshouldberedfacedsmiley: 

But tomorrow I have docs  See you wednesday draggers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> she has a bit of an autistic throat clearing/sniffing tick which is very irritating. I'm hiding in the warehouse for a bit but will have to go back soon
> 
> Link??



I have found it !! Can't access the sound at work so will have to listen to the feature later. God the office looks like a tip...which it is tbh!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


Just over 45 minutes for me! Plus I have a cup of tea


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


yep, you have our permission to fuck off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got talked at for 45 minutes by my new boss


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got talked at for 45 minutes by my new boss


are they creepy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got talked at for 45 minutes by my new boss


Are the shaggable at all?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got talked at for 45 minutes by my new boss



are they geeky?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2011)

stamford hill shops are locking up for fear of "riots" 

SO i dont have any teeth bleach and i dont have any lube.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are they creepy?



Bit Daily Fail-ish, which is not great on anyone. Not least someone responsible for justice with a big J.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Are the shaggable at all?



50 years old woman? I wouldn't.



Badgers said:


> are they geeky?



Not that interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 50 years old woman? I wouldn't.



Bit dry?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bit dry?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr.QofG's is out tonight with some friends in Waterloo so I am home alone. Do I
a. get on with some crocheting?
b. hang up the clothes which are currently all over spare bed?
c. post shit on here?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's is out tonight with some friends in Waterloo so I am home alone. Do I
> a. get on with some crocheting?
> b. hang up the clothes which are currently all over spare bed?
> c. post shit on here?


 
c


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> c



This ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> c





Badgers said:


> This ^


Yeah I think this is the one true answer!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, you have our permission to fuck off


I'll tell cuntboss you said it was ok


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

All aboard the CiderTrain!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

kicking off in Hackney now - bad people in mare st, looting JD Sports apparently - it's about a mile and a half from home - but I feel safe as there are no decent shops to loot near me


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's hoping all you London based draggers are safe tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Here's hoping all you London based draggers are safe tonight.


Echoing this


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

Aye.

Failing that, can I PM someone a shopping list?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye.
> 
> Failing that, can I PM someone a shopping list?



Stagg Chilli and a kindle ?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Here's hoping all you London based draggers are safe tonight.



Leeds too mate


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leeds too mate


 
Cheers mate, we'll be safe where we are atm. Work and home are both quite far away.

Cousin's girlfriend lives in Chapletown though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems calmer in Brixton mate.
Not great though, UK getting a bit silly now though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seems calmer in Brixton mate.
> Not great though, UK getting a bit silly now though.


Aye it's all getting a bit strange. Let's hope something good comes out of it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not good, hasn't reached up here yet though. Other than the usual football rubbish, I don't think it's kicked of properly up here since the Meadowell riots when I was pretty young


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Shit going on around the corner from me, apparently. Like, .3 of a mile away.

Lucky I'm too lazy to get go out!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Shit going on around the corner from me, apparently. Like, .3 of a mile away.
> 
> Lucky I'm too lazy to get go out!



Best not to be out really babes


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a bit of a wander about an hour ago, nothing much happening here - apart from people milling about expecting something to happen - all the shops are closed - apart from a hairdressers, and the Crooked Billet - so I had a pint - rude not to


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Best not to be out really babes



Innit. I don't go on proper protests because I'm scared of getting kettled (I'd end up wetting myself) or arrested (I'm over 30 - it's just not cool) but with this shit.... I really don't know what could/would happen. 90% nothing at all, probs but, you know. I don't want to see a shop be set on fire really.

Fuck, I'm old


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Innit. I don't go on proper protests because I'm scared of getting kettled (I'd end up wetting myself) or arrested (I'm over 30 - it's just not cool) but with this shit.... I really don't know what could/would happen. 90% nothing at all, probs but, you know. I don't want to see a shop be set on fire really.
> 
> Fuck, I'm old


yes you are

marty

aged 46


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

We are not real urbans. Well, apart from being old.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye.
> 
> Failing that, can I PM someone a shopping list?


It'll be us giving you shopping lists.  They're all shut.  I could starve.

Or worse, run out of fags.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seems calmer in Brixton mate.
> Not great though, UK getting a bit silly now though.



Glad to hear Brixton's a lot better. Must have been scary last night.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It'll be us giving you shopping lists. They're all shut. I could starve.
> 
> Or worse, run out of fags.


No pies-in-a-tin?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

Poundland was shut. Forgot to look in Nisa. Just got bread and eggs and bananas. I'm going to eat the bread and booby trap the flat with nanas and eggs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It'll be us giving you shopping lists. They're all shut. I could starve.
> 
> Or worse, run out of fags.


See if Cameron will pop into duty free for you on his way back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Poundland was shut. Forgot to look in Nisa. Just got bread and eggs and bananas. I'm going to eat the bread and booby trap the flat with nanas and eggs.



It looks like I'm not going to be able to get down tomorrow either


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

I could bring stuff into work if you need anything urgently.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

We need a ''report here areas which are not suffering looting tonight'' thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I could bring stuff into work if you need anything urgently.



I can probz survive but if this goes on much longer we'll have to arrange something.

This is _very _weird.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope Mr Big Shrimp is ok


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hope Mr Big Shrimp is ok



Perhaps you could loot liberate him!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hope Mr Big Shrimp is ok



What is Mr Big Shrimp? I was on uhm vacation when this meme sprung into life.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's not good, hasn't reached up here yet though. Other than the usual football rubbish, I don't think it's kicked of properly up here since the Meadowell riots when I was pretty young



Nothing at all to do with the riots but "Get Carter" is on ITV4! I only mention it as my knowledge of Newcastle is based soley on that film


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2011)

You might recognise my avatar then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You might recognise my avatar then



I did wonder!  Can't believe how young Alun Armstrong is - babyfaced!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

The areas are quite different now too, especially around the river. The car park is gone now too, a shame but it had to go as part of the town redevelopment. 

Did you spot the guy in the pub near the beginning with 5 fingers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning  Burning buildings on the tellybox make for a v sad Loseday indeed.

I stayed up too late on here then got woken up by texts asking if I was OK


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

got a few texts asking if I was ok, which was nice of the people who sent them - I HAD to text my mum and tell her I was ok


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, mine was up watching BBC News 24 and I hd to assure her I was asleep in bed, not rampaging. Actually, I better check what I said as I was asleep, basically


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Just heading off now. Some noise and a fair number of sirens past our place. Brixton seemed quiet by comparison last night but Clapham sounds messy which my commute goes through. Will see how I get on heading to the drag.

Morning all, happy Loseday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning bajjy. Good bus-luck.

I'm going to blame the riots for being late for work. And so it begins.......


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

morning all.

glad to hear people are safe. police telling the public to avoid smithdown road in liverpool, where I used to live so will have to get in touch with mates at some point today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Going through Brixton was pretty quiet all things considered. Traffic heavier up at Clapham Junction and a bit of mess but not bad. Guess that people are worn out or home watching their new TVs. Bit late for the drag but not really bothered.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Shit. Am I not going to be able to use these disturbances as a reason for being late to work?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning.

I think I must have left my window unlocked last night, instead of just telling me cuntboss has sent a passive aggressive email to everyone in the office instead 

No casual xenophobia so far though, which is a bonus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

The mob will crawl in and steal your fuzzy-wuzzy thingies stuck on your monitor!

You have them, don't you? Seem like the type, I must say.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Shit. Am I not going to be able to use these disturbances as a reason for being late to work?



No riots reported but some phone in on BBC just said there is a clean up operation arranged for various places including Roman Road.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

a lot of riot talk in the office this morning, but surprisingly intelligent discussion as to why it's happened


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The mob will crawl in and steal your fuzzy-wuzzy thingies stuck on your monitor!
> 
> You have them, don't you? Seem like the type, I must say.


Even if I did (which I don't ), I doubt there's that many opportunist thieves who go round here checking if first floor windows happen to be unlocked


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Back in the drag again. Office phones are quiet and only three of us here today with others on holiday.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

one of my colleagues does want the police to use water cannon and tear gas, 'as it works in Northern Ireland'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning all!

Very cheery woman on the phone but she'll have to expain what Keystage One is 'cos I've no idea!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Very cheery woman on the phone but she'll have to expain what Keystage One is 'cos I've no idea!



Kitty is an expert on Keystage One and will be awake in around 5-6 hours


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

other colleague now in, her solution - chain gangs


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

@marty21

Police to use water cannon and tear gas AND chain gangs? Cheerful stuff in your drag then!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kitty is an expert on Keystage One and will be awake in around 5-6 hours



Maybe it was kitty  Nah, unless she's moved to Shropshire.

She was very enthusiastic!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @marty21
> 
> Police to use water cannon and tear gas AND chain gangs? Cheerful stuff in your drag then!!


yep, both colleagues are now in favour of rubber bullets and tear gas, not quite as unified on the chain gangs


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, both colleagues are now in favour of rubber bullets and tear gas, not quite as unified on the chain gangs



Why not suggest concentration camps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The areas are quite different now too, especially around the river. The car park is gone now too, a shame but it had to go as part of the town redevelopment.
> 
> Did you spot the guy in the pub near the beginning with 5 fingers?



No!! I shall have to watch it again now just to see this.

Not much riot talk here. But then it's not reached Epsom yet!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

When it goes off in Epsom we are all doomed


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Only one mention of water cannon and that's the strongest I've heard about what should be done. People mainly blaming police, government and media as to what's happened.
VA and grandma suggesting that rioters should stop smashing up their neighbourhoods and instead concentrate on Parliament


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When it goes off in Epsom we are all doomed



Someone asked me if anything was happening in Maidenhead to which my reaction was much the same ! Thought Mr.QofG's and I did consider what we might loot from the available shops in the High Street. Boots No. 7 moisteriser for men and a Hello Kitty soft toy were the favourites!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No!! I shall have to watch it again now just to see this.



http://www.getcartertour.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/getcarter/extras/5finger.htm


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

I was kicking in the windows of the kebab shop at 7am this morning but that is a pretty standard Tuesday for me


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why not suggest concentration camps?


good idea, I need to regain my position as the most right wing in the office


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I remember why I never joined this before.  It's in a public bit.  

Leftwing drag here so no hang 'em from the rafters talk.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.getcartertour.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/getcarter/extras/5finger.htm



Fantastic


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Mr ManFlu might be sickening for something.  He's only been back a day


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr ManFlu*cky *struggling again??

Lunch plans people? I might stay desk based today as have some good rolls


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr ManFlu*cky *struggling again??
> 
> Lunch plans people? I might stay desk based today as have some good rolls





He keeps blowing his nose in an overly dramatic fashion, I think he wants someone to ask if he's ok.

Unsure about lunch yet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> *He keeps blowing his nose in an overly dramatic fashion, I think he wants someone to ask if he's ok.*
> 
> Unsure about lunch yet.



Ooooh that would annoy me so much


----------



## hiccup (Aug 9, 2011)

This rioting is terrible. I had to walk an extra ten minutes to get on a bus this morning. Not to mention the fact that they smashed up my local organic market and café.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

not sure about lunch - only an hour or so away, so need to make a decision soon.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr ManFlu*cky *struggling again??
> 
> Lunch plans people? I might stay desk based today as have some good rolls



I have a choice between soup and noodles.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have a choice between soup and noodles.



Noodles. Because they are better than soup and would be a good name for a cat!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noodles. Because they are better than soup and would be a good name for a cat!


Noodles is also a good 'secret' name for your significant other


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Noodles is also a good 'secret' name for your significant other



Are you talking about your willy?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm glad I finally have a name for Marty's willy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm glad I finally have a name for Marty's willy.



I always thought it was known as "The Beast".


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm glad I finally have a name for Marty's willy.



Something we can all enjoy and post time and time again for posterity


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Just had a chap from Nigeria call my office and ask if Britain is a safe place to do business


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

Back to work today, interviewing a chap in Australia over Skype.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a chap from Nigeria call my office and ask if Britain is a safe place to do business



Did you say yes but it is very difficult to move money around at the moment and you have £5million pounds to get out of the country but need his address, bank details and a upfront refundable fee of £5000 to get started...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh and Mr. Moany has just been in advocating the use of water cannon and tear gas on the rioters!  Hardly a surprise as he is basically only happy when he is moaning


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noodles. Because they are better than soup and would be a good name for a cat!



noodles it is!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you say yes but it is very difficult to move money around at the moment and you have £5million pounds to get out of the country but need his address, back details and a upfront refundable fee of £5000 to get started...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm glad I finally have a name for Marty's willy.



My niece's nickname is Noodle


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

me and noodles are going to lunch soon, still undecided about venue - noodles fancies meat


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 9, 2011)

Hoping you're all surviving the London drama, draggers!  I am practically spitting on your behalf that it hasn't delayed you all getting into work!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Argh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Hoping you're all surviving the London drama, draggers! I am practically spitting on your behalf that it hasn't delayed you all getting into work!



I _implied _it did when I rocked in 30 minutes late


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Padawan Learners wife works at a chemist which has just locked up in Lewisham as things are getting a bit rough


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Already? Another night of _terror._


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Already? Another night of _terror._



Won't someone think of the pies?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learners wife works at a chemist which has just locked up in Lewisham as things are getting a bit rough


and so it begins again

I suspect the Turkish and Kurdish shop keepers in Hackney will be tooled up tonight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Won't someone think of the pies?



You'll have to get them from... from.... from.... oh, bugger - I can't remember the name of that mystery shop on your debit card statement


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You'll have to get them from... from.... from.... oh, bugger - I can't remember the name of that mystery shop on your debit card statement


noodles?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> noodles?



*NO!*


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You'll have to get them from... from.... from.... oh, bugger - I can't remember the name of that mystery shop on your debit card statement



Nisa should have them.  Of course at the moment it's a lottery whether a shop will be open or not.  Maybe I'll check in there but they don't seem to do a lot of tinned goods.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

nice avatar dude


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually I should have changed it to my ''chaos'' one.  D'oh!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nice avatar dude



We are one


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are one


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

kebab news...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> kebab news...



They are not being looted but this is because they carry big knives


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

A colleague was turned away from Iceland in Morden last night as it was closing in case of trouble - he couldn't get his frozen all day breakfast! He is going to try again tonight, phew!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A colleague was turned away from Iceland in Morden last night as it was closing in case of trouble - he couldn't get his frozen all day breakfast! He is going to try again tonight, phew!



I couldn't go to quimmy's for a Fray Bentos last night!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I couldn't go to quimmy's for a Fray Bentos last night!



Fucking looters, stopping us having our frozen meals and tinned pies


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Off for a lunchtime stroll now. Stop off at the bank, check in on Mr Big Shrimp and nose round SW18 to see how things are here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm listening to The World at One on radio 4 - vox pops with Hackneyites and I think I'm going to cry. Fucked up.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> kebab news...



 phone fail


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm listening to The World at One on radio 4 - vox pops with Hackneyites and I think I'm going to cry. Fucked up.



Poor Stells. It is all a bit nasty but it will blow over......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Poor Stells. It is all a bit nasty but it will blow over......



Hope so, hope so.

My little bro (foot taller) sends me jokey texts from his bucolic residence on the South Coast, asking if I'm alright when anything kicks off in London but actually this time he was legitimately worried as he knows my manor a little bit and recognised shit off the telly.

We, us lot, go lol lol lol about anything that happens ever, magnificent cynics that we are but this is really actually quite heavy, innit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> We, us lot, go lol lol lol about anything that happens ever, magnificent cynics that we are but this is really actually quite heavy, innit?



I guess it becomes a lot more real when it's happening on your doorstep, hopefully it's not going to get any worse.

Looks like it could be kicking off up here too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I guess it becomes a lot more real when it's happening on your doorstep, hopefully it's not going to get any worse.
> 
> Looks like it could be kicking off up here too





batten down your hatch, neon!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Getting pissed off with trying to upload this kebab photo 

In other news, a new member of staff has just been introduced to us


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> batten down your hatch, neon!



I'm going to report my elderly neighbors for being anarchists. Just in case.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Getting pissed off with trying to upload this kebab photo
> 
> In other news, a new member of staff has just been introduced to us


Newbie 3?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2011)

Afternoon draggers 

Back in the office today after Sunday night's shenanigens in Brixton. We also had an attempted burglary by some opportunistic twat yesterday afternoon. Unfortunately the open window he was trying to get into was in a room where my upstairs neighbour was sitting so he legged it without getting anything.  However, he also busted our front gate quite badly with a crowbar. Have managed to fix it but fuck knows how he did it - it's over 6ft, made of metal and right on a busy thoroughfare.  I reckon Brixton was the quietest place in the whole of London yesterday given there's nothing left to loot.

In other news, all our riot troubles are sorted. I just popped out to get a sarnie and Boris Johnson walked passed me looking tired but with extra bouffy hair. WE ARE SAVED !!101!1!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Newbie 3?



It seems so


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I guess it becomes a lot more real when it's happening on your doorstep, hopefully it's not going to get any worse.
> 
> Looks like it could be kicking off up here too



 Is that the pub in the photo - it looks like a 7th Adventist Church or something!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Could not get to see Mr Big Shrimp 

His Southside Shopping Centre home is all locked up now. I hope he is okay!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Afternoon draggers
> 
> Back in the office today after Sunday night's shenanigens in Brixton. We also had an attempted burglary by some opportunistic twat yesterday afternoon. Unfortunately the open window he was trying to get into was in a room where my upstairs neighbour was sitting so he legged it without getting anything.  However, he also busted our front gate quite badly with a crowbar. Have managed to fix it but fuck knows how he did it - it's over 6ft, made of metal and right on a busy thoroughfare.  I reckon Brixton was the quietest place in the whole of London yesterday given there's nothing left to loot.
> 
> In other news, all our riot troubles are sorted. I just popped out to get a sarnie and Boris Johnson walked passed me looking tired but with extra bouffy hair. WE ARE SAVED !!101!1!!!



Oh nipsla how scary, glad it was all okay though!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> In other news, all our riot troubles are sorted. I just popped out to get a sarnie and Boris Johnson walked passed me looking tired but with extra bouffy hair. WE ARE SAVED !!101!1!!!



Oh dear


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could not get to see Mr Big Shrimp
> 
> His Southside Shopping Centre home is all locked up now. I hope he is okay!!



bad time


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It seems so



First impressions?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that the pub in the photo - it looks like a 7th Adventist Church or something!


Probably, Consett is a bit of a weird place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It seems so



Male or female? Marry, snog, avoid?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news, a new member of staff has just been introduced to us



He?
She?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He?
> She?





QueenOfGoths said:


> Male or female? Marry, snog, avoid?



She.
Marry.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Probably, Consett is a bit of a weird place


Do they still make Phileas Fogg crisps in Consett? *goes off to google*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She.
> Marry.



O really! A rival to newbie1 maybe?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She.
> Marry.


you will need to marry both of them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you will need to marry both of them



MC could become a Mormon!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> O really! A rival to newbie1 maybe?



Make them fight over you MC.
Ideally naked in an paddling pool or something.
Film it for us.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> O really! A rival to newbie1 maybe?



Newbie 1 is old news. I've moved on...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Make them fight over you MC.
> Ideally naked in an paddling pool or something.
> Film it for us.


This ^^^^ is the right idea


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Just spoke to one of the PR chicks from upstairs who was evacuated from the shopping centre.
As she was just finishing her pizza lunch.
Before the bill arrived.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

We have been told that we can leave if we feel our journey is going to be difficult or we are worried about getting home....I have asked Mr. QofG's to see if it is all kicking off in Maidenhead just in case..


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have been told that we can leave if we feel our journey is going to be difficult or we are worried about getting home....I have asked Mr. QofG's to see if it is all kicking off in Maidenhead just in case..


you should leave early just in case - we've been told we have to lock the office and leave by 5.30 - as if we'd stay til 5.30


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you should leave early just in case - we've been told we have to lock the office and leave by 5.30 - as if we'd stay til 5.30



I think I'm going to have to defend the local boozer from rioters.

I know Leeds train station seems like an unlikely place to loot, but you can never be too careful.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I'm going to have to defend the local boozer from rioters.
> 
> I know Leeds train station seems like an unlikely place to loot, but you can never be too careful.


 my local boozer is a little dodgy, full of dodgy geezers, I suspect the youths will not have a go at it .


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

You can all inform your bosses that your mate's mate who works for the police says all civilian staff in london have been sent home early as there will be major transport stations shutdowns* this evening and that you'd best all go home while you still can.

*First part prob true, second part conjecture.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

I am the last person here but logging off and heading home.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

An hour to go with only cuntboss and Mr ManFlu for company


----------



## kittyP (Aug 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Afternoon draggers
> 
> Back in the office today after Sunday night's shenanigens in Brixton. We also had an attempted burglary by some opportunistic twat yesterday afternoon. Unfortunately the open window he was trying to get into was in a room where my upstairs neighbour was sitting so he legged it without getting anything.  However, he also busted our front gate quite badly with a crowbar. Have managed to fix it but fuck knows how he did it - it's over 6ft, made of metal and right on a busy thoroughfare.  I reckon Brixton was the quietest place in the whole of London yesterday given there's nothing left to loot.
> 
> In other news, all our riot troubles are sorted. I just popped out to get a sarnie and Boris Johnson walked passed me looking tired but with extra bouffy hair. WE ARE SAVED !!101!1!!!



 for the attempted burglary but  or bouffy tired Boris!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> MC could become a *Moron*!



That's not very nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> An hour to go with only cuntboss and Mr ManFlu for company



Can't you hear sirens and the sounds of breaking glass and looted TV's drifting over the Tyne ..I'm sure you can


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

kittyP said:


> That's not very nice



But ...but...ooh you little stinker you


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can't you hear sirens and the sounds of breaking glass and looted TV's drifting over the Tyne ..I'm sure you can


That is an everyday occurrence here


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> An hour to go with only cuntboss and Mr ManFlu for company



No one is leaving here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That is an everyday occurrence here


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No one is leaving here


Have you got a special train to catch?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Colleague just said she saw a gang of hooded, masked youth heading off the estate  at least they are heading away from here


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Just saw a nervous looking pigeon


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you got a special train to catch?



It doesn't arrive until 5


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so wearing my hoodie tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Right I am off! Safe home everyone


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just saw a nervous looking pigeon


MD is supposed to be staying in that London later in the week.  Reckon it'll kick off in Pimlico/Chelsea?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Ciderbus is pretty empty but does have an extra member of staff on the entrance door. That is rare to see.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> MD is supposed to be staying in that London later in the week.  Reckon it'll kick off in Pimlico/Chelsea?



Pretty unlikely neon. Pimlico is near Westminster for starters and Chelsea is posh.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> MD is supposed to be staying in that London later in the week. Reckon it'll kick off in Pimlico/Chelsea?


I used to work in Pimlico, there are some bad boys around there! Dodgy estates and that ....don't tell him anything


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm getting concerned that the pub might be under attack. Better leave soon...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm getting concerned that the pub might be under attack. Better leave soon...


best to be prepared


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pretty unlikely neon. Pimlico is near Westminster for starters and Chelsea is posh.


I may have been being slight facetious 



marty21 said:


> I used to work in Pimlico, there are some bad boys around there! Dodgy estates and that ....don't tell him anything




I think the flat he uses is towards the Victoria side, so doubt much will be happening.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I may have been being slight facetious
> 
> 
> 
> I think the flat he uses is towards the Victoria side, so doubt much will be happening.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Traffic crawling past Clapham. No actual bother, just people about with brooms and beer. Lots of meat wagons with sirens on going past. 

(((Mr Big Shrimp)))


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Traffic crawling past Clapham. No actual bother, just people about with brooms and beer. Lots of meat wagons with sirens on going past.
> 
> (((Mr Big Shrimp)))



Maybe we should start a shrimp appeal?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

getting bus in a minute - heard there's bother already in Camden Town and Kings X


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> getting bus in a minute - heard there's bother already in Camden Town and Kings X


Not good.  Hopefully your rubbish shops will have discouraged people from starting round your way


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2011)

i was going to go to work this afternoon. but i was told not to bother because of the riots 

so i have had a fun afternoon off at taxpayers' expense


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

Got a call from a workmate who had left that there were police vans round old street. so we all just headed home about 5.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not good. Hopefully your rubbish shops will have discouraged people from starting round your way



I'm beginning to really love those rubbish shops


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2011)

Just before I left work we got'news' that Sutton was being "evacuated". I seem to think that may have been an exaggeration! 

In other news Mr.QofG's double kit-kat only had one piece in it . I reckon someone looted the other one


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not good. Hopefully your rubbish shops will have discouraged people from starting round your way



Geordie mate on facebook just posted that Newcastle will be safe as all the shops closed down 2 years ago


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

Heard a vague rumour on Twitter of one of the city centre McDonalds being attacked, but suspect it's bullshit.  All quiet outside here.

Know someone who lives not far from the Manchester stuff though, which isn't so good.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Quiet night in Brixton for trouble compared to recent days. Seems people were out in the town square singing and stuff which is good. I was tired so in bed about 10pm and only heard a few sirens through the night.

Only Wednesday today!! Even though I have only done one day in the office it feels like a long week this one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Up early, don't have to leave house untl 12


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Up early, don't have to leave house untl 12



Oh dear Stella. I suppose you can use the time for some cleaning, baking and ironing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear Stella. I suppose you can use the time for some cleaning, baking and ironing?



Ugh


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

At least sort out your knicker draw?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> At least sort out your knicker draw?



Only got a knicker basket 

NO! I'm going to sit here! So there!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Only got a knicker basket
> 
> NO! I'm going to sit here! So there!



Sit where?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sit where?



On this here seat, in my house!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> On this here seat, in my house!



I see, trying to visualize it ^

Time to start getting ready for my drag. Going to be a better day I hope. Lots of w*rk to do but get to listen to the cricket and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Did I mention today is my (Friday Eve) Thursday?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>



Don't get cross with me young lady! I have to work two whole days next week and three the week after


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't get cross with me young lady! I have to work two whole days next week and three the week after



What's going on with your gig!?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What's going on with your gig!?



Gig is fine but have to use up annual leave. Have a very busy September/October ahead then winding down again in December.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gig is fine but have to use up annual leave. Have a very busy September/October ahead then winding down again in December.



Aha, I see.

I can listen to the radio at my place! No one cares as I'm the only one in my office  I was listening via the old iPhone but got a txt from Vodafone saying;You've nearly used up all your data!' so taking in a tranny today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you not stream the radio on the PC?

I assume that you will be listening to the cricket today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

No streaming on PC - all locked down as gov thingy and no fun stuff.

What side is cricket on? I don't mind the odd smack of leather on willow. Sounds like summer, and my childhood  Oh, if it's LW I don't think I have it!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/5live/


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Now we have the new boards do you think a mod will unlock ALL the old drag threads and merge them into one? It would be the uber-drag and we would be hailed as heroes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, I can get 5live, I think.... On a normal transistor radio, right? Have done before. Listen to World Cup commentary on the BBC when the game is on ITV 

Do we want a merge? it's not like it's worth reading it all


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Do we want a merge? it's not like it's worth reading it all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Big baby


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Off on the dragbus. Tis a lovely sunny day outside


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Why cricket on Wednesday? Why stells not at work til 12? Why Badgers working part-time? 

I been sat in hospital since 7.30am


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>


this ^^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Why cricket on Wednesday? Why stells not at work til 12? Why Badgers working part-time?
> 
> I been sat in hospital since 7.30am



Noooooooooooo! You alright? Well, obvs not 

I've got a doc appointment at 12.30. I should have gone to work then 'nipped' out again really but I'm *lazy.*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Why cricket on Wednesday? Why stells not at work til 12? Why Badgers working part-time?
> 
> I been sat in hospital since 7.30am



You okay Babe?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

overslept slightly, can't be arsed getting dressed atm


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooooooooooo! You alright? Well, obvs not
> 
> I've got a doc appointment at 12.30. I should have gone to work then 'nipped' out again really but I'm *lazy.*


Blood tests rather than A&E so I'm ok (kinda) but only one nurse is in so far, poor bloke. 18 more people, then my turn, I'm hungry


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> overslept slightly, can't be arsed getting dressed atm



That is the drag spirit right there ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Blood tests rather than A&E so I'm ok (kinda) but only one nurse is in so far, poor bloke. 18 more people, then my turn, I'm hungry



Are you allowed to eat? Nip out! Get crisps!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You okay Babe?


did you type marty instead of babe then?  

I'm tired and hungry and ripe for a moaning day


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you allowed to eat? Nip out! Get crisps!


nope, nothing but water since 7.30 last night 

I have a nana in my bag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> nope, nothing but water since 7.30 last night


]Unimaginable cruelty


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is the drag spirit right there ^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> did you type marty instead of babe then?
> 
> I'm tired and hungry and ripe for a moaning day



Yeah  I am obsessed by the man!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> nope, nothing but water since 7.30 last night
> 
> I have a nana in my bag.



I recommend a double sausage muffin thing once you are done


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah  I am obsessed by the man!!!




In other news, I just noticed thread title says "part two" this has got to be 7 or 8 surely?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I recommend a double sausage muffin thing once you are done


i have to cycle to work after, and think about my thighs 

 how do you do embarrassed smiley now, it turns into eek!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> In other news, I just noticed thread title says "part two" this has got to be 7 or 8 surely?



I am dealing with this


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> and think about my thighs



I do little else


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I do little else


You like jelly?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I recommend a double sausage muffin thing once you are done


this is good advice

I think I'll get dressed and ready to face the dragbus


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> i have to cycle to work after, and think about my thighs
> 
> how do you do embarrassed smiley now, it turns into eek!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> You like jelly?



Sweet and sticky good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

OOps??!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> OOps??!


oops? It should be : o world gone mad I tell ya! Oops


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

It used to be : eek :, didn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Nope, eek is 

: o was always  (although a bit more red in the past)

[/don't deal well with change]


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh yeah. There was bare moaning about the  icon going pink, back in the day but I am used to hitting : o for it now.

I don't mind change. I've _forced _myself to be able to handle it but this is UNASSPETABLE


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

morning all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Oi oi

I'm still in my jammies!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning draggers.

Working at home today so all quiet here. I may need help in choosing headphones for my i-pod late however first it's breakfast. Possibly porridge flavoured.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning latecomers 

Stopped off at the troublesome sandwich shop again. Decided to ditch the problematic sausage baguette to save myself stress, asked for a bacon sandwich instead:

Me - Could I have a bacon sandwich please.
Her - Is that bap bread?
Me - I am sorry?
Her - Bap bread?
Me - Just bread please.
Her - With butter?
Me - Yes please.
Her - Salad?
Me - No thank you.
Her - Sauce?
Me - Not today thank you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

What sort of wrong'un has salad on a bacon sandwich?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning draggers.
> 
> Working at home today so all quiet here. I may need help in choosing headphones for my i-pod late however first it's breakfast. Possibly porridge flavoured.


Charitying it today? Raiding Maidstone, quite politely, for purple striped minidresses? I remember.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What sort of wrong'un has salad on a bacon sandwich?



BLT!







Holy shit check it out!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Also what the hell is this?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

They do it on purpose to upset you, baj. Though knowing some of these kinky draggers _someone's _bound to go 'nom!'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Charitying it today? Raiding Maidstone, quite politely, for purple striped minidresses? I remember.


 Nah - last week  I netted a short denim skirt and white cardie but i am not in the mood for wandering today for some reason. Plus we are planning to go to the races this weekend so am trying to save some money which I can lose on the horses....though I NEED new headphones... and I rather like this skirt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Skirt! 

Did you ever wear a kilt to school? I had a nice red one with a big silver pin in it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Skirt!
> 
> Did you ever wear a kilt to school? I had a nice red one with a big silver pin in it


No, boring navy blue skirts!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No, boring navy blue skirts!



Boo!

A memory is coming through the fog... I think my red kilt was in my mum's old attic and at some point in the last 20 years I picked it up and it was about the size of a hanky  I must have worn it when I was 5


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No, boring navy blue skirts!



PICS!!!!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also what the hell is this?



A.  WTF!
B.  £20?

Anyway, morning all.  Running late but meh.  2 more days of drag and then 3 and a bit weeks off muthafuckers


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> BLT!


I'd have said a bacon sandwich was hot and a BLT was cold?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

nipsla said:


> B. £20?


I was also thinking this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd have said a bacon sandwich was hot and a BLT was cold?



Oh, I dunno. Hot bacon on a cold leaf, swimming in mayo and adjacent to chilly tomato... :drool:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>



 is that so I'll feel like I'm at work?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> is that so I'll feel like I'm at work?



God, I hope not! Soz! I have just been waiting days to scrn grb something off that video


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was also thinking this


Yeah but it's lasagne....in a pie, that innovation isn't cheap you know. I expect it to be on the Fat Duck menu in a few weeks!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

£1.20?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> £1.20?


£120?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

£1,200?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

You need to find out more Badgers...and of course taste it for us!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> £1,200?


Is that the Fat Duck price?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

It's should be £1.10. They're doing it wrong.

Oh, did I tell you I got a free chocolate starfish in Brixton the other week? One of it's arms had broken off and the Greggs lady said I could just have it s they are supposed to bin broken stuff. What a win :coo:


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You need to find out more Badgers...and of course taste it for us!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Just had my first client email me saying:



> In light of current volatile situation in the UK they want to cancel 2011 contracts and return to the UK in 2012. All payments outstanding are now on hold , I am sure you understand the situation.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 10, 2011)

*yawn*drag*yawn*drag*yawn*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had my first client email me saying:



 Cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

nipsla said:


> A. WTF!
> B. £20?
> 
> Anyway, morning all. Running late but meh. 2 more days of drag and then 3 and a bit weeks off muthafuckers


you have Friday off? that really is crossing the border into cuntdom


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

I am at work and finally have breakfast and coffee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had my first client email me saying:


You sign contract, you pay!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am at work and finally have breakfast and coffee



Breakfast eh?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Just split coffee everywhere


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Breakfast eh?


muesli and a banana 

(that fucking smiley thing needs sorting!!!!  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just split coffee everywhere



All over your trousers...can newbie1, or newbie3, dab it up for you!?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

morning all - only fecking wednesday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Might get washed n dressed in a minute *streeetch*

Christ alive, I've been sat here for 3 hours!!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had my first client email me saying:


 
chancing bastards.
Why you not in til 12, stels?
Nice skirt quogs,
hope you've had something to eat now, bee.
sorry about the coffee, mc.

Little drag lie in today.  up at 5 to 9.

Must do housework tonight instead of riotwatch shift.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

oh, and the other day I had a BLT and they cooked the bacon for me even though there was some sat there already.

I would try a lasagne pie.  But not for £120.  That's a bit steep.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All over your trousers...can newbie1, or newbie3, dab it up for you!?



Should have asked. Drying my knees in the Dyson Blade was much more difficult than I anticipated!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Got doc follow-up appointment. Three months since my op! 

I might come round tonight then, Q. If it's safe


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

drying your knees or your trousers? Are you standing in the toilet with your trousers around your ankles?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it will be.  Kitchen might have a 'danger - poison' sign on it.   I'm hoping the band come back again but earlier.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All over your trousers...can newbie1, or newbie3, dab it up for you!?



Newbie 1 is _so_ last month


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> drying your knees or your trousers? Are you standing in the toilet with your trousers around your ankles?



I had to climb onto a shelf and put my knee in the drier. I didn't want to take them off to dry in case someone walked in.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I had to climb onto a shelf and put my knee in the drier. I didn't want to take them off to dry in case someone walked in.



I am unsure if I would have been more embarrassed standing in my pants or being on a shelf with my knee in the dryer if someone walked in


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Another reason Dyson blades are shit.  God knows why so many people are in their thrall, still.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Cricket Drag 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/england-v-india-2011/engine/current/match/474474.html


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Another reason Dyson blades are shit. God knows why so many people are in their thrall, still.



I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 10, 2011)

Dyson Blades always leave you with soggy fingertips


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Dyson Blades always leave you with soggy fingertips



They are all hype but people fall for it.   Brainwashing.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Got doc follow-up appointment. Three months since my op!
> 
> I might come round tonight then, Q. If it's safe



Oh, and good luck for today.  Do you_ feel_ all better?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Lunch plans people?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans people?


Scrambled eggs and a bagel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, and good luck for today. Do you_ feel_ all better?



Thanks! Yep, I'm on tip-top form, relating directly to those bits 

Less enraged about the bathroom. Pete explained that they'd've had to dig out the floor to put the shower on it (something to do with 'soil' pipes), he swears blind he knows why it was leaking and has fixed it and I'll have to talk to F about the bi-fold. Oh, and the glass will be opaque.

Had third shower and I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Scrambled eggs and a bagel



Nice 

Tabasco on the eggs?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks! Yep, I'm on tip-top form, relating directly to those bits
> 
> Less enraged about the bathroom. Pete explained that they'd've had to dig out the floor to put the shower on it (something to do with 'soil' pipes), he swears blind he knows why it was leaking and has fixed it and I'll have to talk to F about the bi-fold. Oh, and the glass will be opaque.
> 
> Had third shower and I'm getting used to it.



if the soil pipes have gone


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nice
> 
> Tabasco on the eggs?



good advice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> if the soil pipes have gone



I think at least one is essential but don't ask me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nice
> 
> Tabasco on the eggs?





marty21 said:


> good advice



Not sure we have any...my usual choice is tomato ketchup


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not sure we have any...my usual choice is tomato ketchup



Heinz Tomato Ketchup Chilli?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heinz Tomato Ketchup Chilli?


Ooh nice - I do have some Sainsbury's tomato chilli relish somewhere.

Have just bought myself these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-...JSQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312972680&sr=8-1


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I think at least one is essential but don't ask me


night soil
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_soil


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice headphones Qoggy 

I still want these bad boys but price is a bit steep:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atomic-Floy...TF8&coliid=I21LEMLD4F3MIK&colid=1TPPWL9DXJP45


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> night soil
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_soil



Aha  I think he was specifically meaning the shower plug 'ole but ANYWAY. My shower is on a 3 inch 'stage' and the precise point where one would naturally put one's foot when exiting said shower (set in a corner with curved, _magnetic _doors!) is where the edge of the stage is 

Can you imagine breaking your ankle disembarking a _shower_???? I can


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nice headphones Qoggy
> 
> I still want these bad boys but price is a bit steep:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atomic-Floy...TF8&coliid=I21LEMLD4F3MIK&colid=1TPPWL9DXJP45


 
What's so good about them?

I got 2 weskits delivered to me yesterday but neither fit  so will have to go back .


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Code RED again


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans people?



No idea. I have soup but feel like something more filling.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What's so good about them?



Sound quality


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Code RED again



Ack - can't recall this meme! Remind me? _Please?_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ack - can't recall this meme! Remind me? _Please?_



Just an annoying itch you can't scratch


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha  I think he was specifically meaning the shower plug 'ole but ANYWAY. My shower is on a 3 inch 'stage' and the precise point where one would naturally put one's foot when exiting said shower (set in a corner with curved, _magnetic _doors!) is where the edge of the stage is
> 
> Can you imagine breaking your ankle disembarking a _shower_???? I can



I once fell out of a shower, slipped and somersaulted out, landing on my arse - they are dangerous places


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sound quality



Are they really £130 better than my sennheiser (?)thingies.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Are they really £130 better than my sennheiser (?)thingies.



I have not heard your sennheiser (?)thingies but best in-ear cans I have ever heard.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

What are dyson blades? 



Badgers said:


> Lunch plans people?


A few tuna mayo ryvitas with a cup of tea and a squished nectarine 



Badgers said:


> I still want these bad boys but price is a bit steep:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atomic-Floy...TF8&coliid=I21LEMLD4F3MIK&colid=1TPPWL9DXJP45


are these the one my boy has? 

sennheisser are great, cut out all noise from outside and people outside can't hear your tunes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> are these the one my boy has?



Yup


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have not heard your sennheiser (?)thingies but best in-ear cans I have ever heard.


 or any other similar headphones which cost about £10 off ebay.  Are they £100 better than £40 ones?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> or any other similar headphones which cost about £10 off ebay. Are they £100 better than £40 ones?


in terms of sound quality, then yes probably, but then it depends what you're listening to and how squished your tunes are iykwim.



Badgers said:


> Yup


they have a nice case


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> or any other similar headphones which cost about £10 off ebay. Are they £100 better than £40 ones?



Yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> What are dyson blades?
> 
> A few tuna mayo ryvitas with a cup of tea and a squished nectarine
> 
> ...



I like sennheisser because they do good quality, durable - and mine get bashed about a lot  - headphones at a reasonable price. Erm....that's all my headphone knowledge


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee can be the judge I think as she appears to have access to both. 

Dyson blades are those stupid new hand dryers where you have to stand like a begging dog.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I once fell out of a shower, slipped and somersaulted out, landing on my arse - they are dangerous places





quimcunx said:


> Biddlybee can be the judge I think as she appears to have access to both.
> 
> Dyson blades are those stupid new hand dryers where you have to stand like a begging dog.



Both made me lol ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Biddlybee can be the judge I think as she appears to have access to both.
> 
> Dyson blades are those stupid new hand dryers where you have to stand like a begging dog.


Ah, I didn't know that was what they were called.

I've only tried these ones, and I don't (am not allowed to) fiddle with the Cptn's gadgets


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Code RED again



time for some fish maybe?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> time for some fish maybe?



Riot fish


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw this soap yesterday and thought of you two


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2011)

Hellooo!! *waves*

Starvin, marvin!  Spent yesterday arguing on facefuck with imbeciles - bit my tongue so hard so many times I can't speak.  Not really 

Reet - beanz on toast for moi!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

yay 

who is Bresnan though?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I saw this soap yesterday and thought of you two



I have that at home!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just an annoying itch you can't scratch



On! Just got it! Yes! Hah, it's been such a blessedly long time I'd forgotten


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Lunch soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have that at home!


I googled and you can get octopus and puffer fish ones  this makes me stupidly excited


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I googled and you can get octopus and puffer fish ones  this makes me stupidly excited



Woop Woop!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I googled and you can get octopus and puffer fish ones  this makes me stupidly excited



Never seen the octopus ones, I'll have to use up all the existing soap so I can buy some


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> yay
> 
> *who is Bresnan though*?



Eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Eh?


I was listening to cricket


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> yay
> 
> who is Bresnan though?


Tim, beefy yorkshire all-rounder?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Tim, beefy yorkshire all-rounder?



I really don't see what his religion has to do with his cricket, marty.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Brace yourselves, I think we might be in for some bad news...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Brace yourselves, I think we might be in for some bad news...



We, or you?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Brace yourselves, I think we might be in for some bad news...


someone put the milk in BEFORE the tea?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> someone put the milk in BEFORE the tea?


that is normal isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

```
Just playing about with this button while I await mc's n00z
```


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Brace yourselves, I think we might be in for some bad news...





Mr Big Shrimp has been either sold, died or was looted since last week!!
I asked the staff in the shop but they did not know what happened.

There was a tank of Cherry Red Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda) but they were too small to photograph. Also Mr Small Shrimp was there and I managed to get a picture to try and cheer the mood.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that is normal isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr Big Shrimp has been either sold, died or was looted since last week!!
> I asked the staff in the shop but they did not know what happened.
> 
> There was a tank of Cherry Red Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda) but they were too small to photograph. Also Mr Small Shrimp was there and I managed to get a picture to try and cheer the mood.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

I never knew Mr Big Shrimp but from the posts in here I can tell he was much loved and held in high regard by all.

Bon Voyage Mr Big Shrimp, wherever your fate has taken you.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have started a thread which has the potential to kick off ! Social Housing and looters!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


tea in teapot = milk first.

Tea in mug, then there isn't tea yet for milk to be first


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr Big Shrimp has been either sold, died or was looted since last week!!
> I asked the staff in the shop but they did not know what happened.
> 
> There was a tank of Cherry Red Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda) but they were too small to photograph. Also Mr Small Shrimp was there and I managed to get a picture to try and cheer the mood.




First rioting and now this


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Mr Small Shrimp


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought Mr Big Shrimp was gone ages ago?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I thought Mr Big Shrimp was gone ages ago?



Not listening


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you think he might have gone to live on a farm?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I thought Mr Big Shrimp was gone ages ago?


 
That was a different one!

I hope Mr. Shrimp has gone to a good home ...even if it is the great aquarium in the sky


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do you think he might have gone to live on a farm?



This is likely ^

In a huge tank


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do you think he might have gone to live on a farm?



A shrimp farm?....mmmm...I like this thought


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I thought Mr Big Shrimp was gone ages ago?


Shhhh!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is likely ^
> 
> In a huge tank


 
A very big tank, and lots of friends to play with.  And a shiny red bike.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe he has gone looting?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A shrimp farm?....mmmm...I like this thought



No a proper farm.  With sheeps and pigs an moo moos and a collie dog.  And a big tank for their pet big shrimp.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A shrimp farm?....mmmm...I like this thought


with chorizo friends?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Thios has nothing to do with lotting shrimp or shrimp farms but it made me laugh and want to incorporate "Aqua Panic!" into my everyday vocabulary


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do you think he might have gone to live on a farm?


definitely, with my dog Nicky, who mum sent to live on a farm 30 odd years ago - he is still there playing with shrimps


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I never knew Mr Big Shrimp but from the posts in here I can tell he was much loved and held in high regard by all.



Here he is


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> definitely, with my dog Nicky, who mum sent to live on a farm 30 odd years ago - he is still there playing with shrimps





Maybe shrimp man will help cheer you up. I am now imagining Badgers in this!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks a bit like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That looks a bit like



OMG *runs around looing for my tri-beam laser rifle*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuck it, I have ballsed up my remote access to the works computer, temporarily thank god, but it means I can't print what I've done today


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

Sideshow Bob won't be happy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fuck it, I have ballsed up my remote access to the works computer, temporarily thank god, but it means I can't print what I've done today



Time to call it a day Qoggy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sideshow Bob won't be happy



Lol 



Badgers said:


> Time to call it a day Qoggy?



I  am angry with myself 'cos it was pure laziness on my part. The other, shit but it has microsoft word on it, laptop has my username stored (not supposed to but I figure they'd still need my password, which isn't stored, and all they can access is my documents and a load of emails about how bored I am in the office!) on it but this one doesn't.

For some reason I can't normally remote access from this laptop but someone suggested a solution and I thought I'd give it a try and I thought I knew my user name and I couldn't be arsed to check and...I'm just fucking useless sometimes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm just fucking useless sometimes



Welcome to the drag


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I was listening to cricket



Ah I see

Fucksake - another days work lost.  Although today it has been lost to writing pomes and reviewing other people's pomes, so not QUITE a waste


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sure it was nearly 4pm about an hour ago


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure it was nearly 4pm about an hour ago



WHAT?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

This clock seems to be moving VERY slowly


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure it was nearly 4pm about an hour ago


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Fucksake - another days work lost. Although today it has been lost to writing pomes and reviewing other people's pomes, so not QUITE a waste


not a waste at all


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> not a waste at all




nearly wine o'clock then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

What sort of person would ignore a conversation from a fellow person?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What sort of person would ignore a conversation from a fellow person?



Que?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

we're getting closer...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Que?



Is that pic something I should note? Cuz if it is IT IS BLOCKED HERE TOO!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that pic something I should note? Cuz if it is IT IS BLOCKED HERE TOO!



Nah, it is Cliff Richard


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nah, it is Cliff Richard



I don't understand why you aren't helping me


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't understand why you aren't helping me



What?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What sort of person would ignore a conversation from a fellow person?


a busy one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

I was given one of these the other day, shame it's in beige and covered in manufacturers branding though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> a busy one?



Tut


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Closer now people, just a bit more drag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

25 minutes talking to a tenant who wanted to complain about a noise, it goes bang bang click click, he couldn't tell me where it was coming from, except it comes from below and above him.

and said he was really old - looked him up - younger than me by 2 months


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Closer now people, just a bit more drag



I will be defending the pub from looters again tonight. Seemed to do the trick yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I will be defending the pub from looters again tonight. Seemed to do the trick yesterday


stay vigilant!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and said he was really old - looked him up - younger than me by 2 months


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone do any copycat looting at work then? Sadly I can only loot myself these days. The fridge has been proper hammered these last couple of days.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Where the hell have you been, we have been worried sick 



TruXta said:


> Anyone do any copycat looting at work then? Sadly I can only loot myself these days. The fridge has been proper hammered these last couple of days.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was given one of these the other day, shame it's in beige and covered in manufacturers branding though


Is it...a belt that has a ...a..thing that you plug into computers in it...*quoggy has no idea what she is talking about *


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it...a belt that has a ...a..thing that you plug into computers in it...*quoggy has no idea what she is talking about *


some sort of sorcery


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where the hell have you been, we have been worried sick



Posting on the riot threads, of course. Plus I don' technically work much these days, so can't really be said to be dragging. I'll be better from now on.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Bye winners


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Anyone do any copycat looting at work then? Sadly I can only loot myself these days. The fridge has been proper hammered these last couple of days.



I looted four cans of scrumpy jack from sainsbury's at lunchtime. and when I say looted I mean queued up for a few minutes and paid in cash.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bye winners


 I'm still here!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it...a belt that has a ...a..thing that you plug into computers in it...*quoggy has no idea what she is talking about *





marty21 said:


> some sort of sorcery


Memory stick on a wristband, it's full of product info at the moment.  Useful if you need a brochure or spec sheet while in the middle of the supermarket, or something


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm still here!


me too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Memory stick on a wristband, it's full of product info at the moment. Useful if you need a brochure or spec sheet while in the middle of the supermarket, or something



Are we looking at the future....of wristbands!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Posting on the riot threads, of course. Plus I don' technically work much these days, so can't really be said to be dragging. I'll be better from now on.



Apology accepted


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Still lovely outside


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2011)

I want some cider...but we don't have any. Diet fake red bull is no substitute


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning! Friday Eve already! We are all winners here!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning all  

Thought I was off tomorrow but off Monday instead. Dragbus commute is a bit slow so far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

morning - early drag - managed to drag my dragarse to work by 8.40 in the AM!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Sandwich shop win today.



> Me - Could I have a white baguette with cheese and ham please?
> Her - Butter or salad on that?
> Me - No thanks
> Her - £2.20 sir
> Me - Thank you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

No butter?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

for one colleague, the week is over already - just rang in sick for today AND tomorrow  which means I can't leave early today despite getting in at 8.fucking.40 

still flexi-time win


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> No butter?



Sorry, my bad. Butter but no salad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, my bad. Butter but no salad



See, this is why they have to ask you the same questons every day - you don't know what you want or how to ask for it! _Communication_, man!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> See, this is why they have to ask you the same questons every day - you don't know what you want or how to ask for it! _Communication_, man!


it's no wonder they are so confused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's no wonder they are so confused



Exactly! It's that sort of thing that leads to wars, and marriages with no orgasms in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Were any lasagne pies purchased today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what the exchange of £1.2m for a pie will do to the economy


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Exactly! It's that sort of thing that leads to wars, and marriages with no orgasms in.


quite, if people ordered butter with their sarnies, there would be no wars


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> quite, if people ordered butter with their sarnies, there would be no wars



If people just personed-up and asked for what they want  "Butter on the ham side to stick it to, and a thin scraping of mayo on the salad side for flavour, no, left a bit, left a bit, ah, that's it"


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not sure what the exchange of £1.2m for a pie will do to the economy


It's what this country needs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's what this country needs



Alright, alright. Just sign this contract and I will promise to pay you in 2013 for part of a pie that you give me the whole of now for me to put in my tummy then in 2012 I will inform you that I can't pay and, by some magic accounting and loop-holery, you will end up owning _me _money


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a cheese and ham sandwich yesterday, with butter, and pickle, I added some pepper when they brought it to my table - I think I may have stopped a few wars.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

My exchange in the sandwich shop yesterday went something like this.

Hello darling, was I swearing at you in here yesterday, sorry!
No, not that I remember.
I get a bit stressed sometimes and have to leave.
No, I just saw you in the shop on the way home. You were shouting about how they shot hundreds of people where you're from and no one said anything.
I left and went to the pub. I shouldn't do it really, I'm nearly 50.
BLT please.
Mayonnaise?
Yes please.
That'll be £2.85.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

how was the BLT?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> My exchange in the sandwich shop yesterday went something like this.
> 
> Hello darling, was I swearing at you in here yesterday, sorry!
> No, not that I remember.
> ...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

They were overgenerous with the mayo and a splodge ended up on my desk.   Very little landed on my top so that's a win.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Were any lasagne pies purchased today?



It seemed like yesterdays lasagne pies were still there


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It seemed like yesterdays lasagne pies were still there


I think they may have overpriced them a little


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning all!

Tired today, didn't sleep well, I was awake..._thinking_.

I don't reallly hold with thinking and especially when last night's thinking consisted of "Where am going to get some cotton wool from?" (Boots probably) and "Shall I get up and have a wee or if I stay in bed will I fall asleep before I really need to get up and have a wee?" (I got up and had a wee)


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

Thinking, while undoubtedly having it's uses, could do with some austerity cuts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

My exchange in Tesco yesterday (BLT!!, S&V and a porridge pot with strwbs)

Hiya
Hiya
Thanks
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> They were overgenerous with the mayo and a splodge ended up on my desk. Very little landed on my top so that's a win.



you'll need to remember this for next time


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> My exchange in Tesco yesterday (BLT!!, S&V and a porridge pot with strwbs)
> 
> Hiya
> Hiya
> ...



Perhaps today you can ask her if a lot of her friends and family were shot.  And, if they were, did anyone say anything?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It seemed like yesterdays lasagne pies were still there



That's so that the the flavours can go mouldy mature!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Perhaps today you can ask her if a lot of her friends and family were shot. And, if they were, did anyone say anything?



Him, and no, I will not. He was about 21 and I don't want to hear it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr ManFlu is moaning to someone on the phone about his cold


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is moaning to someone on the phone about his cold



Has anyone (colleagues/family/doctor) ever asked him how or why he is sick more of the time than he is well?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

Doesn't eat his greens?

Maybe it's not the cold but rhinitis?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone (colleagues/family/doctor) ever asked him how or why he is sick more of the time than he is well?


I have a sneaking suspicion that he might be hamming it up a bit.  I think his family probably indulge him, but he never seems to make it to the docs that often


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you'll need to remember this for next time



I have just seen your post on a certain red thread. You are a bad, bad boy


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just seen your post on a certain red thread. You are a bad, bad boy



yet I still manage to raise a smile from people


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yet I still manage to raise a smile from people



We are laughing with you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

my exchange 2 days ago

Me: The usual please
her: ok


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are laughing with you



Indeed


----------



## hiccup (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Hello.



Hi


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just seen your post on a certain red thread. You are a bad, bad boy


*searches*


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

morning hiccup


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2011)

Omigodimsohungover


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning all!

Hehe - kicking up a fuss on poetry site with a sort of incendiary poem about the looting.  Best of all though, am going to read it tonight, wearing my urban baby eating anarchist tshirt - and the compere is an ex-copper who I've clashed with before


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Omigodimsohungover


Oopsy!

Saussy and egg butty, and a diet coke for you lady


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Hehe - kicking up a fuss on poetry site with a sort of incendiary poem about the looting. Best of all though, am going to read it tonight, wearing my urban baby eating anarchist tshirt - and the compere is an ex-copper who I've clashed with before



excellent - I'll check it out


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

morning hiccup


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> excellent - I'll check it out


There's also a verbal scuffle going on with me and Isobel on another poem - she's advocating the use of the birch


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oopsy!
> 
> Saussy and egg butty, and a diet coke for you lady



I had a muffin and a coffee but it's not really hit the spot.  It's going to have to be full on lard and diet coke fest at lunchtime!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> There's also a verbal scuffle going on with me and Isobel on another poem - she's advocating the use of the birch


girl fight!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I had a muffin and a coffee but it's not really hit the spot. It's going to have to be full on *lard and diet coke* fest at lunchtime!



It's the only way!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I had a muffin and a coffee but it's not really hit the spot. It's going to have to be full on lard and diet coke fest at lunchtime!


Diet coke is the panacea of hangovers - wonder stuff

I'll be in the same position meself tomorrow morning


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

lunch plans?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?



From our intranet:



> A range of special breads and cakes made on-site at *** will be available in the public restaurant tomorrow. The range is to include:
> 
> *Rosemary and cherry tomato focaccia*
> *Caramelised onion and thyme bloomer *
> ...



So I'll be having some of that I reckon.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> From our intranet:
> 
> So I'll be having some of that I reckon.


 
Do they do orange warbutons?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> From our intranet:
> 
> So I'll be having some of that I reckon.



I'd choose ... everything except the gluten free stuff and the giant meringue


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?



Working through today I think.
What is the point of going into town?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll ask for you.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

lunch plans uncertain - I might go to one of the two places where i have the same sarnie each time - saves time on making decisions imo - they know what I want already


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Working through today I think.
> What is the point of going into town?


 
£1.99 kebab?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Oi oi oi oi! Work done for the day - Skyping with an artist from oop north. And it's me birthday today, might get a wee bit tipsy later.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi oi oi oi! Work done for the day - Skyping with an artist from oop north. And it's me birthday today, might get a wee bit tipsy later.



Happy Birthday xx


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi oi oi oi! Work done for the day - Skyping with an artist from oop north. And it's me birthday today, might get a wee bit tipsy later.


happy B-day to you, you need to drink from a horn of mead imo


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> £1.99 kebab?


this is good advice


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

still have to make some sort of decision

is it the chicken in pitta bread with salad and a coffee
or
sausage and egg sarnie with a latte ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still have to make some sort of decision
> 
> is it the chicken in pitta bread with salad and a coffee
> or
> sausage and egg sarnie with a latte ?



Sausage and egg sarnie...but with tea, if that's allowed!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sausage and egg sarnie...but with tea, if that's allowed!


I had that on Tuesday - I'm more tempted by the chicken tbh


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi oi oi oi! Work done for the day - Skyping with an artist from oop north. And it's me birthday today, might get a wee bit tipsy later.



happy birthday! 

this calls for a £1.99 kebab!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

slightly shorter walk to the chicken option as well and it's raining

the chicken seems to be surging ahead of the sausage in the race to my tummy


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheers guys. As regards kebabs, I might have to make good on my promise to go to Stokey for the World's Best. The stuff we have down here just doesn't cut the mustard.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

ok... i'm thinking fish and chips for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> £1.99 kebab?



This option is not available here and with no shrimp to see I am too depressed to go outside


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicken

The decision has been made - and i'm off to deliver on that promise.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ok... i'm thinking fish and chips for lunch



Nom!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi oi oi oi! Work done for the day - Skyping with an artist from oop north. And it's me birthday today, might get a wee bit tipsy later.



Happy birthday you fine fellow


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi oi oi oi! Work done for the day - Skyping with an artist from oop north. And it's me birthday today, might get a wee bit tipsy later.


Happy birthday


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Bit of a mixed lunch today - ravioli, pack of chorizo, fake hula hoops and a chocolate mousse


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit of a mixed lunch today - ravioli, pack of chorizo, fake hula hoops and a chocolate mousse



All mixed together?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi oi oi oi! Work done for the day - *Skyping with an artist from oop north.* And it's me birthday today, might get a wee bit tipsy later.


 
Artist you say?   

Happy Birthday.  I might go to pret and have a pret choc bar to celebrate.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, quimmy, an artist. It wasn't a video call and I was fully clothed, so behave.  Oh and cheers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All mixed together?


Mousse last, I'm not a complete heathen 

The chorizo was bought on a whim to annoy cuntboss, she usually moans about the smell


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta cupcake here.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mousse last, I'm not a complete heathen
> 
> The chorizo was bought on a whim to annoy cuntboss, she usually moans about the smell



Chorizo mousse?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mousse last, I'm not a complete heathen
> 
> The chorizo was bought on a whim to annoy cuntboss, *she usually moans about the smel*l



Heh, heh ,heh 



5t3IIa said:


> Gotta cupcake here.



Mr.QofG's just rung to tell me he is having cake as it is someone's birthday. I have no cake. I have radish. And carrot. But no cake.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Chorizo mousse?


I'd probably buy that


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

It's my birthday, say thanks to Mr QofG for being so thoughtful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's my birthday, say thanks to Mr QofG for being so thoughtful.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd probably buy that



I am googling for it now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have no cake. I have radish. And carrot. But no cake.



Yeah, and you're not wandering around the streets blocking out the sun with the size of your arse neither


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Heh, heh ,heh


She has just said it smells nice  

I'll have to think of something else for next week!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am googling for it now


Gap in the market?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She has just said it smells nice
> 
> I'll have to think of something else for next week!



Fish sticks! Or Ocean sticks or whatever they are called now. They stink. They also taste disgusting imo but...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Gap in the market?



Emailing you a business plan now


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fish sticks! Or Ocean sticks or whatever they are called now. They stink. They also taste disgusting imo but...


Possibly a last resort


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

3k this week then?

Back to six figures again soon


----------



## hiccup (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fish sticks! Or Ocean sticks or whatever they are called now. They stink. They also taste disgusting imo but...



Urgh, filth


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> There's also a verbal scuffle going on with me and Isobel on another poem - she's advocating the use of the birch


Oh my fucking god.  She's now equating birching with caring.  And I've got to be in the same pub with her tonight.   Shall I take a black shirt with me, and just hand it to her?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh my fucking god. She's now equating birching with caring. And I've got to be in the same pub with her tonight.  Shall I take a black shirt with me, and just hand it to her?



I doubt she will get the gag babes.
Ask her if she also likes 'tough love' in the bedroom?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2011)

Head down working until now, busy busy busy  

...er, morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Why do I have to close my window? It's August


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

It's fucking cold! I'm having a fried egg and bacon sarnie for lunch btw.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I doubt she will get the gag babes.
> Ask her if she also likes 'tough love' in the bedroom?



Maybe I should.  I can't quite believe the shite that she is pouring out!!  Mind - I did kind of expect that she would be unable to stop herself commenting, and always wants the last word.  Heh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, is is your birthday 

How old are you?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

19 and a half for the remainder of August. I then revert to my usual age, now 35....


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

fish and chips were fucking banging


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Lunch is tricky now.
Have £9 in the bank so can't get cash out.
Fancy something hot today.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 19 and a half for the remainder of August. I then revert to my usual age, now 35....


happy birthday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

I have forgotten by low fat crisps. I am now officially fed up 

I shall try and placate myself with tea...but it's not the same!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> happy birthday



Cheers!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fish and chips were fucking banging


I had cheapo beanz on toast again - second half of the tin

My belly is now swollen with unreleased beanz fartz


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

today's exchange -

her - The usual ?
me - yes please

I like a simple lunch exchange


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> today's exchange -
> 
> her - The usual ?
> me - yes please
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I had cheapo beanz on toast again - second half of the tin
> 
> My belly is now swollen with unreleased beanz fartz



fed up of eating cheapo meals this week that's why I went for chips. will be back on the tins and bread tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fed up of eating cheapo meals this week that's why I went for chips. will be back on the tins and bread tomorrow


It actually feels quite luxurious to have it for your lunch   God I could do with a spliff.  Might nip home


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

double cunting post


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> will be back on the tins and bread tomorrow



Tinned bacon sandwiches then?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tinned bacon sandwiches then?



Where do you find these things? that is so wrong... so so very wrong


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tinned bacon sandwiches then?



That's .... not right. That's ocean sticks not right!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going to type this so it is OUT OF MY NOGGIN and I don't have to think about it anymore, you know?

Anyway - my boss (nickname is coalescing as we speak) refers to my predessessor as a 'noodleheaded thing' and 'not all there lol' and other things implying that she, my predessesor, was very thick. I spent a week with her handing-over to me and she seemed anything but thick to me, in fact - we got along like a house on fire so I consider that we was just as bright as me, which is awfully bright. But anyway, that's not the fucking point. The point is that my boss isn't that nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I am going to type this so it is OUT OF MY NOGGIN and I don't have to think about it anymore, you know?
> 
> Anyway - my boss (nickname is coalescing as we speak) refers to my predessessor as a 'noodleheaded thing' and 'not all there lol' and other things implying that she, my predessesor, was very thick. I spent a week with her handing-over to me and she seemed anything but thick to me, in fact - we got along like a house on fire so I consider that we was just as bright as me, which is awfully bright. But anyway, that's not the fucking point. The point is that my boss isn't that nice



 Sounds like cuntboss2 to me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Where do you find these things? that is so wrong... so so very wrong


http://foodnetworkhumor.com/2009/06/unusual-canned-foods-from-around-the-world-45-pics/


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's .... not right. That's ocean sticks not right!



Vom inducing is what it is 

Anyway, I feel a bit better now.  Massive portion of pasta, portion of wasabi peas, diet coke and a __~ have sorted me right out


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't help myself, every time I see a teenager near work (close to looting area) I look at their trainers to see if they are new - spotted one teenager with new trainers so far


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

swedish ragu wrap has cosied me right up.  It was a bit chilly out there.  Now birthday cake for TruXta's birthday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sounds like cuntboss2 to me


I started watching the League of Gentlemen again last night.  I might start calling cuntboss Pauline


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tinned bacon sandwiches then?



There's something not right with you, Badgers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://foodnetworkhumor.com/2009/06/unusual-canned-foods-from-around-the-world-45-pics/



Some of thoise are just disgusting...though I am concerened that pork luncheon meat is included 'cos that was a favourite of mine as a kid. Plus a relief if I went round to one of my Grandma's and it was that rather than potted meat!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> swedish ragu wrap has cosied me right up. It was a bit chilly out there. Now birthday cake for TruXta's birthday.



Awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I started watching the League of Gentlemen again last night. I might start calling cuntboss Pauline



Oh do it, do it!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tinned bacon sandwiches then?



nom nom nom


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

lazyboss is unhappy  colleague rang in sick - she usually attends a meeting with him, he needs her because she understands stuff and he doesn't have a clue


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh do it, do it!!


She is like a hybrid of Pauline, Lynn from Alan Partridge and Gareth from The Office


----------



## Voley (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tinned bacon sandwiches then?


Oh Jesus.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

My Sideshow Boss has just shown another of her 'rebel' tactics.

She'd arranged to meet a colleague downstairs so they could leave at 1.30pm, at 1.35pm she was just putting her coat on. Cue telephone call from colleague who was waiting downstairs to ask where she is.

Now I know she was only 5 minutes late but she has previous at this, and it has been noted by many, in that if she ever has a meeting, appointment etc...she will generally wait either until she is telephoned or be deliberately late, because she keeps to no ones timetable but her own


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello thread, hello peeps  Hope I've got the hang of this thread...

Overslept (or rather woke up, switched alarm off and fell asleep again), awoke in a panic at 8.25 (I'm supposed to start at 8) to rush the huge distance to my office... in the next room. Urgh. Bad start. That tinned bacon sarny might have come in handy today. I only had cold rice pud for breakfast today. No jam even.

Bugger all work anyway! Coffee and groaning all morning until lunch when the massive chest of drawers* we ordered arrived. Spent half an hour unwrapping it, bloody hell.

Sniffed and caressed said furniture... lovely oak, mmm.

Ham and smoked cheese sarny for lunch as per, with that caramelised onion relish that makes anything interesting.

Not much of a drag today really tbh, oh well 

That poetry thing tonight sounds excellent, soj, btw  Enjoy yerself.

*would have said tallboy but some sarky fecker would only Google Image it


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

someone send me a tin of that bacon and i'll eat it for the drag


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Awwwwwwwwww!



I've eaten it now.  It was lovely.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've eaten it now. It was lovely.



I bet I taste lovely too. No, that's not a come-on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Sideshow Boss has just shown another of her 'rebel' tactics.
> 
> She'd arranged to meet a colleague downstairs so they could leave at 1.30pm, at 1.35pm she was just putting her coat on. Cue telephone call from colleague who was waiting downstairs to ask where she is.
> 
> Now I know she was only 5 minutes late but she has previous at this, and it has been noted by many, in that if she ever has a meeting, appointment etc...she will generally wait either until she is telephoned or be deliberately late, because she keeps to no ones timetable but her own


Rebel without a cause


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hello thread, hello peeps  Hope I've got the hang of this thread...
> 
> Overslept (or rather woke up, switched alarm off and fell asleep again), awoke in a panic at 8.25 (I'm supposed to start at 8) to rush the huge distance to my office... in the next room. Urgh. Bad start. That tinned bacon sarny might have come in handy today. I only had cold rice pud for breakfast today. No jam even.
> 
> ...



Hello 

Ham and smoked cheese sarnie with caramalised onion chutney sounds lush...and much better that a tinned bacon sandwich!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hello thread, hello peeps  Hope I've got the hang of this thread...
> 
> Overslept (or rather woke up, switched alarm off and fell asleep again), awoke in a panic at 8.25 (I'm supposed to start at 8) to rush the huge distance to my office... in the next room. Urgh. Bad start. That tinned bacon sarny might have come in handy today. I only had cold rice pud for breakfast today. No jam even.
> 
> ...



welcome Ron!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> There's something not right with you, Badgers.



http://www.thesneeze.com/steve-dont-eat-it/


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> someone send me a tin of that bacon and i'll eat it for the drag


taking one for the team


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hello thread, hello peeps  Hope I've got the hang of this thread...
> 
> Overslept (or rather woke up, switched alarm off and fell asleep again), awoke in a panic at 8.25 (I'm supposed to start at 8) to rush the huge distance to my office... in the next room. Urgh. Bad start. That tinned bacon sarny might have come in handy today. I only had cold rice pud for breakfast today. No jam even.
> 
> ...



Afternoon Ron 

That caramelised onion relish is indeed the food of the gods and winners!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello
> 
> Ham and smoked cheese sarnie with caramalised onion chutney sounds lush...and much better that a tinned bacon sandwich!





marty21 said:


> welcome Ron!



Hello QoG and marty!

Easy sarny really. I have my own kitchen to play in now I work from home. No more sharing filthy office "kitchen area" with scuzzy colleagues who *don't wash their hands. *


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Afternoon Ron
> 
> That caramelised onion relish is indeed the food of the gods and winners!



Too right, Badgers. Phwoar.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> taking one for the team



that reminds me - I haven't done the stagg burger yet!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hello QoG and marty!
> 
> Easy sarny really. I have my own kitchen to play in now I work from home. No more sharing filthy office "kitchen area" with scuzzy colleagues who *don't wash their hands. *


so wrong isn't it, when someone leaves the loo and you know they haven't washed their hands... wronguns


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> so wrong isn't it, when someone leaves the loo and you know they haven't washed their hands... wronguns



As for the department head who pisses all over the toilet seat and leaves it... *shudders*

So glad I work at home these days. Just my piss on the seat now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

We should insist on toilet-cam being installed at the office and streamed to every PC?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> As for the department head who pisses all over the toilet seat and leaves it... *shudders*
> 
> So glad I work at home these days. Just my piss on the seat now



Ooh we used to have a woman here who did that. Why? I mean if you don't want to touch the seat and you'd prefer to hover that's fine but clean up after yourself afterwards!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that reminds me - I haven't done the stagg burger yet!



I wonder if you could do a Stagg FCP?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone else notice that our in-thread post-counts have been set to what we've posted after the migration?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We should insist on toilet-cam being installed at the office and streamed to every PC?


pay per view?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pay per view?



Pay per poo.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pay per poo.


wee-fi


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Anyone else notice that our in-thread post-counts have been set to what we've posted after the migration?


didn't think you could look that sort of info up anymore


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hello thread, hello peeps
> 
> That poetry thing tonight sounds excellent, soj, btw  Enjoy yerself.


Howdy Ron and welcome to the drag 

Jesus - I am going to have to use some _serious_ self-control tonight!!  We have clashed a few times in the past but today has been seriuz bizness!  She even said that if we were to play 'to role' that I would be holding a placard and carrying a brick, and she'd be in riot gear holding a baton!!  Can't fucking wait to see her face when she sees me tshirt 

stella - whoah - how long is the gig for? sounds a right wanker!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> didn't think you could look that sort of info up anymore



Well, no, only for yourself, but it's obvious from that alone.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Anyone else notice that our in-thread post-counts have been set to what we've posted after the migration?



Eroding all of our fun


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Anyone else notice that our in-thread post-counts have been set to what we've posted after the migration?


I can't work out how to see these 

How do I see them?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if you could do a Stagg FCP?



I am looking into this now.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I can't work out how to see these
> 
> How do I see them?



Hover on your avatar displayed to the left of the thread title on the forum page.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Just been sent some information for a project I'm working on.  Possibly the first practical use for an ipad?

http://www.scanomat.com/files/pdfer/topbrewerukmesse.pdf


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hover on your avatar displayed to the left of the thread title on the forum page.


Ah, cheers - I take it we can't see who is the biggest poster on the thread *cough* Badgers *cough*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Ah, cheers - I take it we can't see who is the biggest poster on the thread *cough* Badgers *cough*



Oi


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Ah, cheers - I take it we can't see who is the biggest poster on the thread *cough* Badgers *cough*



Quite...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2011)

that was meant to be a 

all my smilies are weird, or my head isn't working!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been sent some information for a project I'm working on. Possibly the first practical use for an ipad?
> 
> http://www.scanomat.com/files/pdfer/topbrewerukmesse.pdf



Fantastic!! If they do an Android version I'm there!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Pouring down in SW18
Glad I only have a t-shirt on


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Balls, I wanna play footie tonight, no go is it's raining.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

approaching the 3-4 window


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Balls, I wanna play footie tonight, no go is it's raining.


 
Darts instead?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Darts instead?



I think if there's no footie the lady of the house insist I stay in for the night...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think if there's no footie the lady of the house insist I stay in for the night...



Bring home a dart board and she can join in the fun!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Bad times ahead people


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think if there's no footie the lady of the house insist I stay in for the night...



http://www.quickie-divorce.com


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bring home a dart board and she can join in the fun!



I'm sure Badgers has other plans tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad times ahead people



I like this quote

"_So we are suggesting that if people don't mind it, they announce it with a little paper message placed on their desk_".

Would that work with bum secs too?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like this quote
> 
> "_So we are suggesting that if people don't mind it, they announce it with a little paper message placed on their desk_".
> 
> Would that work with bum secs too?



Not if you shout _surprise_!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not if you shout _surprise_!



Lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic!! If they do an Android version I'm there!


From reading the spec I think there's an ipad (not sure if it's a fake one) provided for people without iphones.  Seem a bit OTT just to get a coffee


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm sure Badgers has other plans tonight.



I was planning on eating food, watching a programme and sleeping but anything could happen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> From reading the spec I think there's an ipad (not sure if it's a fake one) provided for people without iphones. Seem a bit OTT just to get a coffee



Techno coffee.

You might be able to play Angry Birds while you wait for it to brew...percolate...or whatever coffee does!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm sure Badgers has other plans tonight.


he always makes time for the arrows!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he always makes time for the arrows!



He's always first at the oche (ockey?)


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Techno coffee.
> 
> You might be able to play Angry Birds while you wait for it to brew...percolate...or whatever coffee does!


You might have to complete a level before it'll dispense the drink


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

I am not a fan of darts. In fact not a fan of pool or anything pub based that detracts from drinking and talking shit


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's always first at the oche (ockey?)


double - top to win!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You might have to complete a level before it'll dispense the drink



Aww yeah! That would be both cool and cruel


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You might have to complete a level before it'll dispense the drink



With 3 stars


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Could be long queues for hot drinks


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Just reported a call out thread.
First time I have reported a thread on the new boards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just reported a call out thread.
> First time I have reported a thread on the new boards



Excellent!

I don't think I have ever reported a thread. A post here and there but not a thread.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Hoping it will sink or swim away


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought fox hunting had been banned?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Dunno, it tends to flounce off and flounder back. Cod only knows fhy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

It's only 3.40pm *cries bitter and bored tears*


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

I might have a wank I'm so bored.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I might have a wank I'm so bored.


keep us updated on your progress


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I might have a wank I'm so bored.



Mmmmm...tempting. Or I might have my yoghurt.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I might have a wank I'm so bored.



Try sitting on your eyes for a while first then it looks like someone else is doing it


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> keep us updated on your progress



I can haz status-bar?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try sitting on your eyes for a while first then it looks like someone else is doing it



If I rub some chili in and sit on my arm then tape my hand to cock I can pretend someone else is wank-raping me.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can haz status-bar?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If I rub some chili in and sit on my arm then tape my hand to cock I can pretend someone else is wank-raping me.



That is possibly one of the most surreal yet compeling posts I have ever read on here. Well done that man


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly. it gets so much more leeway than anyone else, it really pisses me off. One word fucking bullshit thread titles


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If I rub some chili in and sit on my arm then tape my hand to cock I can pretend someone else is wank-raping me.



Lovely image.

Don't forget the sandpaper for that calloused hand feel...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Honestly. it gets so much more leeway than anyone else, it really pisses me off. One word fucking bullshit thread titles



Have you reported them?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

Nipped home for a cheeky spliff.  Found 2 envelopes from HMRC   Opened them.  GOT A FUCKING TAX REFUND OF 200 FUCKING NOTES!!!! gerrin!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

What you gonna buy Soj?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Lovely image.
> 
> Don't forget the sandpaper for that calloused hand feel...



I think I've told this before somewhere but there was a prank we did back home when two guys fell asleep passed-out drunk in the same bed. Take off pants, sand the tip of one bloke's cock, sand the brownie of the other dude, put small denomination bill in latter dude's hand, wait til morning ???? Profit.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nipped home for a cheeky spliff. Found 2 envelopes from HMRC  Opened them. GOT A FUCKING TAX REFUND OF 200 FUCKING NOTES!!!! gerrin!


spend £199 on beer, wine and spliff and waste the rest


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you reported them?





I can't recall the precise piolicy... perhapsd I'll go and look it up....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think I've told this before somewhere but there was a prank we did back home when two guys fell asleep passed-out drunk in the same bed. Take off pants, sand the tip of one bloke's cock, sand the brownie of the other dude, put small denomination bill in latter dude's hand, wait til morning ???? Profit.



Dedicated pranking ^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nipped home for a cheeky spliff. Found 2 envelopes from HMRC  Opened them. GOT A FUCKING TAX REFUND OF 200 FUCKING NOTES!!!! gerrin!



Aces


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nipped home for a cheeky spliff. Found 2 envelopes from HMRC  Opened them. GOT A FUCKING TAX REFUND OF 200 FUCKING NOTES!!!! gerrin!



Result!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think I've told this before somewhere but there was a prank we did back home when two guys fell asleep passed-out drunk in the same bed. Take off pants, sand the tip of one bloke's cock, sand the brownie of the other dude, put small denomination bill in latter dude's hand, wait til morning ???? Profit.



how did they react ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~



Thissy-wissy-woo-woo ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

So what is everyone's plans for this evening..apart from darts and wanking? Or wanking to darts.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So what is everyone's plans for this evening..apart from darts and wanking? Or wanking to darts.



that sounds like a

DANGER WANK!

edging towards payday on Monday - so quiet night in I think


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how did they react ?



Confusion, shame and fear, followed by incandescent anger once the game was up. Good times.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So what is everyone's plans for this evening..apart from darts and wanking? Or wanking to darts.



I am going to Sainsbury's then home then to the pub! I am dying for a drinky-winky-woo-woo. I haven't had one since Friday! 

Whatchoo doin'?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I might have a wank I'm so bored.



Any update?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any update?


it has been some time, and no update

:concernedface


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

maybe he needs some help?

Can someone pm him a saucy pic?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it has been some time, and no update
> 
> :concernedface



I forgot  and now I feel a bit... exposed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I am going to Sainsbury's then home then to the pub! I am dying for a drinky-winky-woo-woo. I haven't had one since Friday!
> 
> Whatchoo doin'?



Crocheting...really! I need to get a project finished. Watching the cricket highlights, well that's kind of a lie Mr. QofG's will be watching them and I will idly gaze up from my crocheting from time to time.

May watch a programme about the Impressionist painters or kids in Hollywood, both of whch we have recorded recently.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I forgot  and now I feel a bit... exposed


I think Quimmy has a saucy pic if that will help


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

The nekkid thread is over there ->


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So what is everyone's plans for this evening..apart from darts and wanking? Or wanking to darts.



drink on the way home, then wanking and (hopefully) a bit of trolling


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I forgot  and now I feel a bit... exposed



You know you have been wanking too much when you cum air


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Crocheting...really! I need to get a project finished. Watching the cricket highlights, well that's kind of a lie Mr. QofG's will be watching them and I will idly gaze up from my crocheting from time to time.
> 
> May watch a programme about the Impressionist painters or kids in Hollywood, both of whch we have recorded recently.



I watched that kids in Hollywood thing. It wasn't nearly as shocking as those beauty pagent thingys so I was disappointed 

I was listening to the cricket yesterday - they kept going on about jellybabies and actually managed to make me laugh out loud


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheers all! I would do multiquote but erm, I don't think we can anymore 

I am going to spend it on sensible stuff.

Aye riiiiiight  JUST in time for the last 2 festies of the year! (unless my fucking clutch goes. and it is on the way out )


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

last 30 minutes  listening to some music - just me and lazyboss here - he's in the other room, if the phone doesn't ring , I'll listen to the whole album


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

lazyboss is moving about in there -


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

still nearly home time


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss is moving about in there -



Sounds quite energetic for him


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss is moving about in there -


Any news on his demise?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any news on his demise?



He is stringing it along a bit


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any news on his demise?


gone very quiet, he had a bit of a get out of jail card  we reckon, not sure how


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> gone very quiet, he had a bit of a get out of jail card  we reckon, not sure how



Any opportunity to plant false evidence on him?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Coup d'état?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Right then, this marine is heading off 

Tomorrow is the finest day of the week and kebab lunch treat thrown in too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any opportunity to plant false evidence on him?


I will place pron on his PC


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Coup d'état?


angryman - my colleague would be very interested in this


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Marty 

M 4 Vendetta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Cricket is on....I seem to be lacking a cup of tea though


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  See you on the otherside lovelies


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

*Mandetta!* Anyway, since it's me borfday I went to Tescos and bought the following brews:

1x Blue Moon
1x Erdinger Weisse Bier
1x Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
1x Old Tom Original (8.5%)
1x Duvel
plus I had a bottle of Budvar left from last weekend.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> *Mandetta!* Anyway, since it's me borfday I went to Tescos and bought the following brews:
> 
> 1x Blue Moon
> 1x Erdinger Weisse Bier
> ...



Nice


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cricket is on....I seem to be lacking a cup of tea though



No cricket here, have Angel on


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  See you on the otherside lovelies



Late drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No cricket here, have Angel on





We're watching on Five. Listening to Geoffrey Boycott is like being in a room with my Dad


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> *Mandetta!* Anyway, since it's me borfday I went to Tescos and bought the following brews:
> 
> 1x Blue Moon
> 1x Erdinger Weisse Bier
> ...



Did you get 100% birthday discount?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Aldi earlier


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We're watching on Five. Listening to Geoffrey Boycott is like being in a room with my Dad



1000 run innings tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Badger brewery


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1000 run innings tomorrow?





I felt a bit sorry for the Indians towards the end of today, they were playing like me basically.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I felt a bit sorry for the Indians towards the end of today, they were playing like me basically.



Drag cricket


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag cricket



I'm asleep on the boundary


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm asleep on the boundary



Leg over stump later Qoggy?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Badger brewery


 I love drinking Badgers!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

3K tonight?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Into the last half century


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 3K tonight?


ambitious!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2011)

Optimistic


----------



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

we're all in this together


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> we're all in this together


this ^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^



The Big Drag Society!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Big Drag Society!


we need to loot posts from other threads - that is big society isn't it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2011)

Should we set fire to the gaming forum to cause a distraction?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Should we set fire to the gaming forum to cause a distraction?



Good plan - though can we torch Science and Enviroment as I never go in there and there may be a few things I'd like to..appropriate from Gaming


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

I appeal for calm, brothers and sisters! 

FRIDAY TODAY I BELIEVE. got no plans but I don't care. This just needs to be over.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

Going to try for a bit more sleep. Been awake since half 4.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor Q 

Hey, though: guess if the plumber put the hot & cold taps on the right way around?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally we get to the end of the week, good times


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Yawn, yawn, yawn Freeday 

Later departure than usual today but will stroll in for 9am. Three day weekend ahead, back on Tuesday after a trip to the Forest of Dean.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Finally we get to the end of the week, good times



3000 good reasons


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Fish Fun Friday!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Fishfunciderfriday


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

let's make this a friday to remember!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

It is all our Fry-Dace


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

morning neon


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning.  Only got to bed at 3.30. Got home at 12.30, scoffed chips, sat up spliffing with chap and a mate.  Feel ever so slightly fucking RUFF this morning 

Worst thing was, I thought I'd have a nice lie in, set the clock for 8.45, but in my fucked up state, also managed to put the time on another hour, so got up at the usual fucking time anyway!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

in before 9 for the second day in a row! Awesome winning skillz


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been to post office, baker and was in half an hour ago, can I go home now I've had enough of this week!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Worst thing was, I thought I'd have a nice lie in, set the clock for 8.45, but in my fucked up state, also managed to put the time on another hour, so got up at the usual fucking time anyway!



Epic fail win there ^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I've been to post office, baker and was in half an hour ago, can I go home now I've had enough of this week!



I notice you ignored the hard work of the candlestick maker


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

oh soj, how was last night?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I notice you ignored the hard work of the candlestick maker


we have candles already  

I have so much work to do today it's not funny... that's my half hour of play done...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

I am busy too but trying not to let it interfere


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

3 day week next week - win
5 day week the week after anti-win
no day week the week after  - immense win
no day week the week after that - immense epic win


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Epic fail win there ^



Fucking innit! Me = dickHEAD


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> oh soj, how was last night?


Ahh was an absolute fucking CORKER of a night!  Was fine with the ex-copper compere - in fact, he even pointed out one of the coppers on the front of me tshirt and said 'I'm sure that's me'   We proper took the piss out of him even though he kept insisting he was in the RAF during the miners strike etc   Only 11 or 12 poets, loads of heckling and banter, some cracking poems, my one got a massive round of applause and people coming up later saying how much they agreed with it etc    Was a free for all in the end so I did another one right at the end - my 'crowd pleaser' hehe SPACE

Eee I bloody love all that you know


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 3 day week next week - win
> 5 day week the week after anti-win
> no day week the week after - immense win
> no day week the week after that - immense epic win



We hate you with hate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent night, soj 

I've got loads of work to do, some of which I don't understand


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds like an excellent night, soj
> 
> I've got loads of work to do, some of which I don't understand


Ahhh, really really was stella - fucking love that crowd in there.  It scares poets from other venues - been described as a 'bear pit' before now hehe   True though - other places are really fucking SEDATE compared to the Tudor.

Just pretend you know how to do the work. Your boss is a wanker anyway


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ahh was an absolute fucking CORKER of a night! Was fine with the ex-copper compere - in fact, he even pointed out one of the coppers on the front of me tshirt and said 'I'm sure that's me'  We proper took the piss out of him even though he kept insisting he was in the RAF during the miners strike etc  Only 11 or 12 poets, loads of heckling and banter, some cracking poems, my one got a massive round of applause and people coming up later saying how much they agreed with it etc  Was a free for all in the end so I did another one right at the end - my 'crowd pleaser' hehe SPACE
> 
> Eee I bloody love all that you know


Nice one 

I'm up your way in October, so might have to see if you've got a night on or else just a pint 



marty21 said:


> 3 day week next week - win
> 5 day week the week after anti-win
> no day week the week after - immense win
> no day week the week after that - immense epic win


I can't quite beat your two weeks of immense epic win with no work, but I do have...

3 day week next week
3½ day the week after
2 day week after that
no day week after that
5 day week of total fail
then a 4 day week



^ look how many smilies!!! I wonder if sheo knows


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aldi earlier
> 
> View attachment 12732



I could use a Snecklifter now...



sojourner said:


> Ahh was an absolute fucking CORKER of a night! Was fine with the ex-copper compere - in fact, he even pointed out one of the coppers on the front of me tshirt and said 'I'm sure that's me'  We proper took the piss out of him even though he kept insisting he was in the RAF during the miners strike etc  Only 11 or 12 poets, loads of heckling and banter, some cracking poems, my one got a massive round of applause and people coming up later saying how much they agreed with it etc  Was a free for all in the end so I did another one right at the end - my 'crowd pleaser' hehe SPACE
> 
> Eee I bloody love all that you know



Sounds a right laugh! Brilliant! 

We have department drinks next week and boss wants me to find a decent pub. Oh, the responsibility. Beer with twigs in a must. This will be today's task. Bugger all work again.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> We have department drinks next week and boss wants me to find a decent pub. Oh, the responsibility. Beer with twigs in a must. This will be today's task. Bugger all work again.



Have you got a shortlist of pubs yet?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Nice one
> 
> I'm up your way in October, so might have to see if you've got a night on or else just a pint



That'd be ACE! Do you know when yet?  The Tudor night would be on the 2nd Thursday, so 13th.  Also chap's band are playing a local gig on the 8th, and then one in Bolton on 15th - be great if you were around then.  But even if not, we will DEFFO have to meet up for a pint


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Sounds a right laugh! Brilliant!
> 
> We have department drinks next week and boss wants me to find a decent pub. Oh, the responsibility. Beer with twigs in a must. This will be today's task. Bugger all work again.


Seriously was mate.  I'd have never believed doing poetry could be this much fun!

Beer...with twigs in?!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Radio Woman is back from holiday and is OUTRAGED at the rioting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Yo!

My colleague is just talking at me. I think he's had some pro plus, he's so excitable!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you got a shortlist of pubs yet?



Working on it now. Has to be on City/Shoreditch border and have real ale. Tricky avoiding suits and Nathan Barleys.



sojourner said:


> Beer...with twigs in?!



Real ale!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That'd be ACE! Do you know when yet? The Tudor night would be on the 2nd Thursday, so 13th. Also chap's band are playing a local gig on the 8th, and then one in Bolton on 15th - be great if you were around then. But even if not, we will DEFFO have to meet up for a pint


last weekend, 28-30, ooh that's halloween isn't it? But at a gig on the Friday night (in the Cathedral! ).


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2011)

I have got that Friday feeling. I also have half a treacle tart.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 3 day week next week - win
> 5 day week the week after anti-win
> no day week the week after - immense win
> no day week the week after that - immense epic win





Biddlybee said:


> 3 day week next week
> 3½ day the week after
> 2 day week after that
> no day week after that
> ...


Cunts!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Boss has made an Executive Decision and chosen the pub himself 

Suit pub but with real ale. Compromise.

I think I'll have a proper smoke now. It is nearly half-10, after all 

I like working from home


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunts!


*curtseys*


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I could use a Snecklifter now...


Don't think I've ever lifted any snecks


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Apparently it means a latch. To lift the latch of the pub door you need a sixpence or something to buy a pint.

I know all this because... it says so on the label. Very powerful beer!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Good news everybody

My old industry comrade is back working in the city after a year off and he is taking me to the Guinea Grill for a 'meeting' soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Boss has made an Executive Decision and chosen the pub himself


Which pub did he pick?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't think I've ever lifted any snecks



Have you ever lifted any kecks?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I like working from home



Naked working is fun


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't think I've ever lifted any snecks



Post 3000 win ^


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

How do you mult-quote over more than one page?  

Did he put the taps the right way round, stella?   /optimism]

sounds like a great night soj.



Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is back from holiday and is OUTRAGED at the rioting



EXCELLENT.

I need some short weeks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> How do you mult-quote over more than one page?


how do you multiquote on one page?  I've been C&Ping 

ooh... I just learned how to do it


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

Just hit reply on both.

I think I did this, anyway.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> last weekend, 28-30, ooh that's halloween isn't it? But at a gig on the Friday night (in the Cathedral! ).


Have nowt booked so far for that!  Ooo what's the gig?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Padawan Learner is off for a meeting


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Which pub did he pick?



The Fox on Paul Street.

Work has appeared! Back in a mo'...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you ever lifted any kecks?





Badgers said:


> Post 3000 win ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did he put the taps the right way round, stella? /optimism



No, but I can just about stand it until he's back next week. Just about.

Professional. my _butt._
Right. I'm very hungry so going to eat a hunk of cheese then I'm going to experiment with turning off thr internet and doing some work for a while. I've got 10 of these things to do so I'm going to do them all.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Kebab order is being discussed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab order is being discussed



What are you favouring!?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2011)

Lamb shish for me please. Extra chilli, no garlic sauce, salad but no onions.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab order is being discussed


Jamaican patty?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Going for the chicken (safe pair of hands) kebab again today.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

what shall I have - butty or tinned spaghetti?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2011)

the weekend begins in 82 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the weekend begins in 82 minutes



A dagger through our hearts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what shall I have - butty or tinned spaghetti?


Spaghetti in a butty!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what shall I have - butty or tinned spaghetti?



Tinned spaghetti butty?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Great minds Qoggy, fine and wonderful minds


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A dagger through our hearts



stop keckering


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Great minds Qoggy, fine and wonderful minds


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Spaghetti in a butty!





Badgers said:


> Tinned spaghetti butty?



This will be done


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

There is a packet of "Tofu Weiners" in the fridge here at work. This is amusing me!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a packet of "Tofu Weiners" in the fridge here at work. This is amusing me!


bleeding vegetarians get everywhere these days!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bleeding vegetarians get everywhere these days!!!



Yeah, them and their weiners!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah, them and their weiners!


weeny weiners even!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

When I was a veggie these were always my favourite  sausages. They make great hot-dogs...but did make me burp a bit!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a packet of "Tofu Weiners" in the fridge here at work. This is amusing me!



Crush them up so when the weiner owner opens the packet they are met with a tofu mush.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Afternoon drag. Just back from town, went up to Brick Lane for an interview session this morning with this American chap who works for a company that makes conductive, paintable "plastics" (it wasn't really plastic). Now back home for a little packing and checking out likely spots to see in Liverpool..


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Afternoon drag. Just back from town, went up to Brick Lane for an interview session this morning with this American chap who works for a company that makes conductive, paintable "plastics" (it wasn't really plastic). Now back home for a little packing and checking out likely spots to see in Liverpool..



Go and see Mr Hardman and challenge him to a fight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

Was just poncing up the street and suddenly, in a flash, thought "No, Mr Tesco - fuck you" so popped into indie caff and ended up laying down five whole pounds on lunch. Being community-minded is going to fucking bankrupt me but they had pickled onion Monster Munch so, you know.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Was just poncing up the street and suddenly, in a flash, thought "No, Mr Tesco - fuck you" so popped into indie caff and ended up laying down five whole pounds on lunch. Being community-minded is going to fucking bankrupt me but they had pickled onion Monster Munch so, you know.



My Tesco boycott (attempt 15 or something) is so far going well 

Pickled Onion are the best flavour of Monster Munch aren't they?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

nearly there Marines, are we weekend ready?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Tinned spaghetti butty


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab order is being discussed


I have salad, and a celebratory piece of toast 



sojourner said:


> Have nowt booked so far for that! Ooo what's the gig?


Laura Marling... I've heard one song, I think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My Tesco boycott (attempt 15 or something) is so far going well
> 
> Pickled Onion are the best flavour of Monster Munch aren't they?



Yes, that are. There is no question that they are the only flavour of Monster Munch worth having and therefore the best flavour. The best. Anyone who thinks otherwise is sadly deluded and, I'm afraid, part of a pocket of sickness in our society.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Tinned spaghetti butty



What kind of bread? Need some proper bread with a _structure _for that malarky, I'd imagine?

I keep thinking of YOU when I see the word bundles here  I've got a fucking bundle strap and a sift list and everything 

Oh - I meant to ask - is your place awfully formal? I am Ms. Surname here


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, that are. There is no question that they are the only flavour of Monster Munch worth having and therefore the best flavour. The best. Anyone who thinks otherwise is sadly deluded and, I'm afraid, part of a pocket of sickness in our society.


*disowns Stella*

Anyone worth anything knowns it's roast beef


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh bums.

We have made a mistake - somewhere - and that basically means that I need to get a load of information from a different department, who won't be happy as it is quite a bit of work, before I can rectify it. I shall not be popular 

Although I could mention to the chap involved that if had had pointed out the mistake two weeks ago, when he said he first noticed it, it would have meant a lot less work for us both.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Anyone worth anything knowns it's roast beef



Like everyone who voted on the Urban poll machine cat started last year?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh bums.
> 
> We have made a mistake - somewhere - and that basically means that I need to get a load of information from a different department, who won't be happy as it is quite a bit of work, before I can rectify it. I shall not be popular
> 
> Although I could mention to the chap involved that if had had pointed out the mistake two weeks ago, when he said he first noticed it, it would have meant a lot less work for us both.



I think you should mention it, and shake your fists at him while you mention it, then kill his family


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you should mention it, and shake your fists at him while you mention it, then kill his family



I think this may be the only way forward - if he has not taken revenge first


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you should mention it, and shake your fists at him while you mention it, then kill his family



Tough but fair I think, often the only language they understand


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like everyone who voted on the Urban poll machine cat started last year?


yeh, all those that voted roast beef are the best!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> *disowns Stella*
> 
> Anyone worth anything knowns it's roast beef



A contender, sure. But, you know *whispers* a bit of a wannabe 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Although I could mention to the chap involved that if had had pointed out the mistake two weeks ago, when he said he first noticed it, it would have meant a lot less work for us both.



So, he watched a mistake sail by? And said *nothing? *


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> yeh, all those that voted roast beef are the best!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

Just had a rather odd meeting with a client.

She's driven 2.5 hours to get here, turned over an hour early and was only here about 20 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She's driven 2.5 hours to get here, turned over and hour early and was only here about 20 minutes



Blatantly fancies you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a rather odd meeting with a client.
> 
> She's driven 2.5 hours to get here, turned over an hour early and was only here about 20 minutes


are you a prostitute?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> A contender, sure. But, you know *whispers* a bit of a wannabe
> 
> So, he watched a mistake sail by? And said *nothing? *



Yeah - He did do it once before. I think it's a combination of him not really understanding the way we work in this office and having the work ethic of newbie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Blatantly fancies you



^^^^ This



marty21 said:


> are you a prostitute?



Although now I am favouring this ^^^^

Was she satisfied after the 20 minutes neon? *whistles innocently*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah - He did do it once before. I think it's a combination of him not really understanding the way we work in this office and having the work ethic of newbie.



I hate some people _so damn much..._


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

The easiest £3.50 I've ever made


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Already 2pm which is good but the kebabs are delayed.

I changed from the chicken to half chicken and half lamb shish today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Already 2pm which is good but the kebabs are delayed.
> 
> I changed from the chicken to *half chicken and half lamb shish* today



I like your style


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The easiest £3.50 I've ever made



£3.50 eh? *looks in purse, shuffles coins around*...I have £2.80 and a Sainsbury's double points voucher..


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like your style



I like your boobs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like your boobs



Thank fuck I am in the office on my own as that made me laugh out loud


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

They are fantastic ta-ta's, Qoths. I really can't emphasise that enough.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What kind of bread? Need some proper bread with a _structure _for that malarky, I'd imagine?
> 
> I keep thinking of YOU when I see the word bundles here  I've got a fucking bundle strap and a sift list and everything
> 
> Oh - I meant to ask - is your place awfully formal? I am Ms. Surname here



I had a large baguette which was crusty enough to hold the spaghetti in without getting too soggy.

People just call me by my first name here. I don't think I've worked any where (except schools) where people have called me by my surname 

Oh... and what is a bundle strap?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank fuck I am in the office on my own as that made me laugh out loud



Are you _topless_ in the office on your own?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> They are fantastic ta-ta's, Qoths. I really can't emphasise that enough.



Thanks *looks down my top in appreciation*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh... and what is a bundle strap?



One a them things;


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you _topless_ in the office on your own?



No...t yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> One a them things;


a belt?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm out to restock some supplies. Later dragz.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

fuck me, I just checked the cricket score


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm out to restock some supplies. Later dragz.



taps nose


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> fuck me, I just checked the cricket score



That has been with some breaks for rain too, England are on fire out there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> fuck me, I just checked the cricket score



Ooh - pops over to the beeb have a look.

I may use the crickt as en excuse to go to the pub later, Mr. QofG's is planning to leave work a bit early and go and I may join him when I get back to the Head


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That has been with some breaks for rain too, England are on fire out there


I've put TMS on, sod it I can edit and listen, but prob should get off here 

Oh, on a completely random note, have you got Human Traffic on DVD?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Better link for the cricket
http://www.espncricinfo.com/england-v-india-2011/engine/current/match/474474.html


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Oh, on a completely random note, have you got Human Traffic on DVD?



Pretty sure I have babes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Better link for the cricket
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/england-v-india-2011/engine/current/match/474474.html


Nah, I like listening to aggers, blofeld and all that lot 

Can I pop round on way home and borrow?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh - pops over to the beeb have a look.
> 
> I may use the crickt as en excuse to go to the pub later, Mr. QofG's is planning to leave work a bit early and go and I may join him when I get back to the Head


I think I might have to find a pub showing it tomorrow and maybe Sunday too


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> £3.50 eh? *looks in purse, shuffles coins around*...I have £2.80 and a Sainsbury's double points voucher..


I don't do nectar points I'm afraid


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Nah, I like listening to aggers, blofeld and all that lot
> 
> Can I pop round on way home and borrow?



Of course babes. Shall I double check I have it first and text ya?

Not sure if there will be cricket on Sunday at this rate.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> One a them things;



Ohhh, I'm going to have to get one of those!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Of course babes. Shall I double check I have it first and text ya?
> 
> Not sure if there will be cricket on Sunday at this rate.


Aye, that'd be good - is your missus in?

Maybe, they'll probably declare today or tomorrow morning... depends what India have in em, could just about make it to Sunday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I've put TMS on, sod it I can edit and listen, but prob should get off here
> 
> Oh, on a completely random note, have you got Human Traffic on DVD?


i have human traffic on dvd


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Aye, that'd be good - is your missus in?
> 
> Maybe, they'll probably declare today or tomorrow morning... depends what India have in em, could just about make it to Sunday.



Missus is in Kent borrowing a car but should be back by 7pm.
I will be home at 6pm all things being good on the ciderbus.

India 224 in their first innings
England already at 563 with only 3 wickets gone and at least 50 overs remaining
Only bad weather can drag this until Sunday


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks *looks down my top in appreciation*


Isn't it just fucking ace having a pair of tits?  I *heart* mine.  

eh marty - off seeing John Togher's band tomorrow - you ever heard them?  Think they're on soundcloud - fucking QUALITY man!  John the Baptist and the Second Coming


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Isn't it just fucking ace having a pair of tits? I *heart* mine.





Right, I have to go buy cigarettes then smoke a cigarette


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Missus is in Kent borrowing a car but should be back by 7pm.
> I will be home at 6pm all things being good on the ciderbus.
> 
> India 224 in their first innings
> ...


okie dokes, I just may not be able to move once I get home is all 

England can't always get 10 wickets in a day though, they lure you in, you thing they're ace and then....


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Work has dried up again. Good.

Have booked a hotel in Brussels. Looking at Bruges now. Robert Elms on the wireless. Good funk right now. Danny Baker soon, hooray.

Oh bugger, I can hear the cat... she'll start hammering on the door soon, miaowling for food, the great hollow-legged lump


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

I can always pop it round if you are flaked out babes



Biddlybee said:


> England can't always get 10 wickets in a day though, they lure you in, you thing they're ace and then....



First test India managed innings of 286 and 261
Second test India managed innings of 288 and 158

England currently 339 runs ahead in the third test


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Robert Elms on the wireless. Good funk right now. Danny Baker soon, hooray.



Best part of the day on BBC London isn't it?

I can't listen in the office drag here as Radio Woman has Heart (Hate) or Magic (Tragic) FM 

Eddie Nestor on the way home though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't do nectar points I'm afraid



 I could throw in a packet of tofu weiners!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Best part of the day on BBC London isn't it?



Yup, makes the afternoon fly by. I hope Amy (Lamé)'s on today with Danny. She's been away a bit.

Is this my 1,000th post then? Ooh, the excitement.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

You'll never get away from here now you know Ron, it's a bit like the Hotel California, but with more drag.

fucksake - I wanna go home.  I am sooo gonna do an early dart today. Second the meeting room's done with at 4, I'm fucking OUTTA here!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You'll never get away from here now you know Ron, it's a bit like the Hotel California, but with more drag.





You are our wife now Ron


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been here nine years, FFS. I'm doomed.

I should be out at 4 as well, barring ministerial announcements/cock-ups...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I've been here nine years, FFS. I'm doomed.



Urban is only drag for you Ron


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are our wife now Ron


 

"Hello, is Dave there? Hello Dave".


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Work has dried up again. Good.
> 
> Have booked a hotel in Brussels. Looking at Bruges now. Robert Elms on the wireless. Good funk right now. Danny Baker soon, hooray.
> 
> Oh bugger, I can hear the cat... she'll start hammering on the door soon, miaowling for food, the great hollow-legged lump


Watch In Bruges then you'll want to go 



Badgers said:


> I can always pop it round if you are flaked out babes
> 
> First test India managed innings of 286 and 261
> Second test India managed innings of 288 and 158
> ...


How lazy would that be? 

I know the scores, but I have also watched England for many a year and seen things collapse spectacularly. I want to have faith, I do, but....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Bored.  Hangover horn.  Can I go home yet?  I've checked every single last pic out on the free abby winters site


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

You off on holiday to bruges, biddles?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You off on holiday to bruges, biddles?


no, Ron said he was thinking about it


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> no, Ron said he was thinking about it



Ah, right.

So are we looking for hotels or B&Bs? Do we have an imaginary budget?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

I like beer. And chips. And mayonnaise. And Brel.

I'm nodding off now...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Bored. Hangover horn. Can I go home yet? I've checked every single last pic out on the free abby winters site


You can go home now, as long as you don't accidently end up getting involved in any a-looting and a-shooting, nor a-weeping and a-wailing, ok?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

timid tenant rang up - told me a big bad man was playing his music too loud - went around, saw timid mouse-like man - went to big bad man's flat - hammered on the door (it was FUCKING loud tbf) told him to turn it down a bit as he was disturbing people - he did

I took on big bad man - and I won


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Cheap hotel around £60 a night. Bit expensive there though...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> taps nose



Oh I don't do marching powders. All au naturel for me.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, lunch no 2: Two slices of bread with Tescos porn pork and sweet onion paté. Fucking nom. Followed by a __~ and the OId Tom I never got around to yesterday. Then I fuck off to Euston at 5, get on the train for Liverpool Lime Street for 1807 and two hours later everyone's gonna sound like Jamie Carragher.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> timid tenant rang up - told me a big bad man was playing his music too loud - went around, saw timid mouse-like man - went to big bad man's flat - hammered on the door (it was FUCKING loud tbf) told him to turn it down a bit as he was disturbing people - he did
> 
> I took on big bad man - and I won


must have been the hoody what done it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ok, lunch no 2: Two slices of bread with Tescos porn pork and sweet onion paté. Fucking nom. Followed by a __~ and the OId Tom I never got around to yesterday. Then I fuck off to Euston at 5, get on the train for Liverpool Lime Street for 1807 and two hours later everyone's gonna sound like Jamie Carragher.


Watcha doing up there ey?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> must have been the hoody what done it.


I waved the mighty eviction hammer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> timid tenant rang up - told me a big bad man was playing his music too loud - went around, saw timid mouse-like man - went to big bad man's flat - hammered on the door (it was FUCKING loud tbf) told him to turn it down a bit as he was disturbing people - he did
> 
> I took on big bad man - and I won



Were you wearing your hoodie ?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> eh marty - off seeing John Togher's band tomorrow - you ever heard them? Think they're on soundcloud - fucking QUALITY man! John the Baptist and the Second Coming


oi mart


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Watcha doing up there ey?



Going to Anfield tomorrow for the first EPL match of the season! Borfday pressie from Her Majesty. I reckon if don't propose within 2 months now she's gonna dump me.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You can go home now, as long as you don't accidently end up getting involved in any a-looting and a-shooting, nor a-weeping and a-wailing, ok?


What about a-mauling and a-groping? A-winking and a-wanking?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> oi mart


I haven't heard them, but I suspect they may be magnificent - I will see if I can hear some of them later.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I waved the mighty eviction hammer


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> What about a-mauling and a-groping? A-winking and a-wanking?


sounds good to me


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Going to Anfield tomorrow for the first EPL match of the season! Borfday pressie from Her Majesty. I reckon if don't propose within 2 months now she's gonna dump me.


Is she going with you?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Is she going with you?



Of course! Romantic footie weekend - what could go wrong?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

bumholes


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't heard them, but I suspect they may be magnificent - I will see if I can hear some of them later.


 
_Do that - honest, they are fucking IMMENSE! The guy who writes the music is a genius - Wigan homegrown genius. Writes all the parts for all of it, and then John puts his mental poetry over it _


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Of course! Romantic footie weekend - what could go wrong?


If she likes football... nowt  find a nice restaurant for tonight just in case


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> If she likes football... nowt  find a nice restaurant for tonight just in case



Weeeeeeeeeeeellllll, she's not a huge fan, more of a rugby/gaelic sports type if anything. Tonight will just be dinner and a few drinks, then early doors I reckon, she's probs knackered after a long week.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

batting collapse 3 wickets down for 17 runs  they may not make 700 now


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2011)

Right cunts - I'm offski - fuck staying here for another hour when I know boss is on holiday!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right cunts - I'm offski - fuck staying here for another hour when I know boss is on holiday!



Have a food one Soj


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right cunts - I'm offski - fuck staying here for another hour when I know boss is on holiday!


Still here for at least another half an hour


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Boss has emailed - I can knock off early. I do like POETS day. Byee!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Boss has emailed - I can knock off early. I do like POETS day. Byee!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still here for at least another half an hour





25 minutes for me. I am trying to hasten the time with a cup of tea. I really, really fancy some cider this evening.

I rarely drank cider and never craved it (apart from cider lollies which were lush!) until I joined this thread. You have all corrupted me


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right cunts - I'm offski - fuck staying here for another hour when I know boss is on holiday!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Boss has emailed - I can knock off early. I do like POETS day. Byee!



Ooh you!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Boss has emailed - I can knock off early. I do like POETS day. Byee!


you work at home don't you? 

I'm here til 5pm.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm off in a minute - to see a tenant  then I'll go to the pub


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm off in a minute - to see a tenant  then I'll go to the pub



Is it a big or a small tenant?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it a big or a small tenant?


biggish - but i don't have to be mean to this one

lazyboss just came in, he has to leave at 4.50, he often has to leave at 4.50, I suspect it might be a special train


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you work at home don't you?
> 
> I'm here til 5pm.



Yup. It's got its advantages, that's true  I might hang around here for a bit though.

I feel your pain tho'.

Where are my Rizlas?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> biggish - but i don't have to be mean to this one
> 
> lazyboss just came in, he has to leave at 4.50, he often has to leave at 4.50, I suspect it might be a special train



Boss-train. Full of grumpypants.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

booooored


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

bye you marvellous bunch of cnuts, have a good one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bye you marvellous bunch of cnuts, have a good one


And you *waves to paulie*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

Right I am outta here too. Hopefully for cricket and cider. Good weekend y'all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

ugh


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2011)

The minutes tick by, slower, slower...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

1.5 hours to go.  You're all too jammy by half.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

what time do you get _to_ work quimmy? 

I'm all achy, this gym lark bloody hurts a bit


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what time do you get _to_ work quimmy?



THAT IS IRRELEVANT!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> THAT IS IRRELEVANT!!!!


I believe that means some time after 9am


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Not before noon I wager.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

YOU'RE ALL MISSING THE POINT!!111 !!ONEHUNDREDANDELEVENTY!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 12, 2011)

ten minutes before I get on the CiderTrain to visit the CiderVan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm gong to the kind of pub where cider costs £4


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm gong to the kind of pub where cider costs £4


that sounds like a shit pub stells...why? I might pop to the pub for a cheeky half on my way home 



TruXta said:


> Not before noon I wager.


... just in time for an hour lunch break 



quimcunx said:


> YOU'RE ALL MISSING THE POINT!!111 !!ONEHUNDREDANDELEVENTY!!!


you've lost, don't even try!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

It might be a nice pub but it's off Baker Street so it's expensive. I assume so anyway. I might not even have been... or I might. I can't remember.

Anyway I just got a big whiff of pickled onion Monster Munch packet from the bin


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

date? nah, you wouldn't have pickled onion before a date would you?

do you work part-time quim?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

No. I work full-time.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Offski! See you Monday!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2011)

Llllllaters


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Me too


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Offski! See you Monday!


 
Enjoy!   I shall just have to rely on someone else for snoutruns.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

wtf are snoutruns?


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2011)

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wtf are snoutruns?



nipping to the shop to get cigarettes for me .


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> nipping to the shop to get cigarettes for me .


Does he live with you? 

I need cider I've stopped understanding things!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

No.  But I don't see that fact or the fact I've never met him as  impediments to demanding he  go to the shops for me when it's 1am and I don't want to go myself.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Right, I am Frank Bough


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2011)

Cider I have


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

FINALLY!

Finally.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

Run free draggers, run free


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

I've actually stopped off for a drink on my way home even tho no one I know is here. Because I needed it.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Alkie..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2011)

I appear to have been waylaid by cider earlier


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Alkie..



That was my second drink in a week, eek.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2011)

Dragging along the A3 and mulling a BK at the services.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 13, 2011)

Bugger, am having to do semi-compulsory overtime until 8. Anyone else pretending to work?

At least Herself is making goulash for later...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2011)

on a Saturday? bugger off


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 13, 2011)

No shit. Idiot director has slashed and burned our department meaning there's no adequate cover after 5 at weekends. Hence the overtime I'm expected to volunteer for 

Double time though, hey ho 

You're not working, I take it, going by the  ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2011)

Ah, is your job something that needs to be covered all day every day? Double time is a bonus at least.

Nope, I'm a Mon-Fri gal


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 13, 2011)

So am I usually, but not since the great jobs cull.

The company I work for monitors all media for PR agencies, large corporations and the like. My department deals with sudden, urgent transcript orders. Weird work, but varied at least.

It's not so bad. At least I'm at home. Bored shitless though - I want to be cooking! Or drinking. Soon... 23 minutes and I'm free


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2011)

20 mins and that goulash and beer is yours! I better go and start on tea, have a good night


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha, cheers!  Enjoy yours too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2011)

Newbury Racing Drag was fun...drunk now but awaiting pizza!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2011)

How much did you win?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How much did you win?


Erm....I did win - or place- on about 3 races but £2.50 each was ..cautious I feel


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm....I did win - or place- on about 3 races but £2.50 each was ..cautious I feel



better luck than I usually have


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2011)

Drinks are on on QOG!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2011)

Was it a net gain, Quoggy?

Were they like thunder when  they all gallopped past?

I'm deleting stuff from my old laptop thingy having tfd bits I want to keep and then I'm doing a back from this to that.   Rock and Roll.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2011)

Tfd?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Was it a net gain, Quoggy?
> 
> Were they like thunder when they all gallopped past?
> 
> I'm deleting stuff from my old laptop thingy having tfd bits I want to keep and then I'm doing a back from this to that. Rock and Roll.



Not net gain sadly - the only net gain appears to be some cold left over pizza which I'll be having for lunch, Nom!

They were like thunder and I did shout "Come on horse" occassionally!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> The company I work for monitors all media for PR agencies, large corporations and the like. My department deals with sudden, urgent transcript orders. Weird work, but varied at least.



Begins with D?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2011)

Epic hangover. Slept in a sauna last night


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 14, 2011)

Transferred @ trux. 

A metaphorical sauna, bajji?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2011)

Slept in a sauna?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Epic hangover. Slept in a sauna last night



Was it on? Have you woken up half the size you were in a comedy way!

Sympathise about the hangover though, I am trying to hold mine back.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh I have to go and get dressed in a minute as I have to go to Sainsburys but that means getting off the sofa and deciding what to wear. I'm hungover, i can't possibly make decisions!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh I have to go and get dressed in a minute as I have to go to Sainsburys but that means getting off the sofa and deciding what to wear. I'm hungover, i can't possibly make decisions!



What did you do last night, Qoths? Drink? Just drink? Or go out for Date Night or something? Or stay in and get hammered? I can imagine you going 'Huur hurr huur looser" at Mr. Qoths losing a life on some game, all over the sofa covered in cider bottles


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What did you do last night, Qoths? Drink? Just drink? Or go out for Date Night or something? Or stay in and get hammered? I can imagine you going '*Huur hurr huur looser" at Mr. Qoths losing a life on some game, all over the sofa covered in cider bottles*


Much as I empathise with, like and will attempt to recreate this image very, very soon it wasn't that. We went racing at Newbury then saw Tom Jones - Yes THE Tom Jones! - with friends.

It was aces but did involves quite a lot of beer, chips and takeaway pizza  And being christaned "The Blue Phantom" by a bookie!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Much as I empathise with, like and will attempt to recreate this image very, very soon it wasn't that. We went racing at Newbury then saw Tom Jones - Yes THE Tom Jones! - with friends.
> 
> It was aces but did involves quite a lot of beer, chips and takeaway pizza  And being christaned "The Blue Phantom" by a bookie!!



Hah, that's a fantastic Saturday night. I'm well jell


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

Right I need to move, Sainburys is calling. Mr.QofG,s who is similarly hungover, has gone to the gym. He's a fucking madman


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2011)

I spent 15 hours in my jammies with a hangover yesterday... then went to Sainsbury's


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2011)

Went to a friends place for a party and space to sleep was a bit short. They have a sauna in their garden which worked for me. Was not on luckily  

Sounds like a boozy drag weekend for one and all. Really glad I am off work tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2011)

took me about 5 buses to get back from Bayswater last night - last tube had left   but I was lucky and didn't have to wait too long between buses - bought a round in a bar on Westbourne Grove - 2 pints of shitty lager, and a lemonade - 12 fucking quid


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2011)

Twelve English pounds? 



In other news we are off to the inn


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Twelve English pounds?
> 
> 
> 
> In other news we are off to the inn


it was this poncey place
http://www.westbournehouse.net/


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2011)

Did it live up to it's claim of being the best bar in town?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds bad drink drag  

We are heading here now, you would like Marty

http://www.wyeknotinn.co.uk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> took me about 5 buses to get back from Bayswater last night - last tube had left  but I was lucky and didn't have to wait too long between buses - bought a round in a bar on Westbourne Grove - 2 pints of shitty lager, and a lemonade - 12 fucking quid



Fucking Hell! I paid £16.05 for 4 pints in Newbury which I thought was steep-ish but not unexcpected at a rececourse bar.

I seem to have developed a headache


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking Hell! I paid £16.05 for 4 pints in Newbury which I thought was steep-ish but not unexcpected at a rececourse bar.
> 
> I seem to have developed a headache


I went to the races at Newbury a few years ago, came away about £300 up - I have always loved Newbury since


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did it live up to it's claim of being the best bar in town?


not really -


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounds bad drink drag
> 
> We are heading here now, you would like Marty
> 
> http://www.wyeknotinn.co.uk


I think I would very much like that place


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We went racing at Newbury


Random fact of the day - A lot of the streets round here (not mine though) are named after racecourses, my folks live on Newbury



marty21 said:


> not really -


You should have looted the place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Random fact of the day - *A lot of the streets round here (not mine though) are named after racecourses, my folks live on Newbury*
> 
> You should have looted the place



That is an interesting randomn fact 

What is the nearest course to Newcastle?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is the nearest course to Newcastle?


Gosforth Park is the other side of town.  It's next to a koi carp centre


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

I am now in that post-hangover stage where everything has become difficult  I have managed to make the cake I promised myself I would but the kitchen and me now like like this....with more burns


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Gosforth Park is the other side of town. It's next to a koi carp centre



So you could go racing and then spend your winnings on fish..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

I should go to bed as I am knackered but I have been distracted by "Ironman"


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2011)

Robert Downey Jr can do that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my head  

No drag today though (apart from the odd email maybe) which is most welcome. Shame I could not sleep later


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

*sips tea*

morning all


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning Mart. The pub was pleasing yesterday and the barkeep knew his ales well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh. Got drnk yesterday and slept v badly. I usually sleep like a milk-drunk infant


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Bacon soon. 
Maybe eggs too. 

They are not magically cooking themselves though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Got drnk yesterday and slept v badly. I usually sleep like a milk-drunk infant



You need coffee injections


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron, a man of few words


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Begins with D?



Nope, try again! 

Morning, drag people. Brain fog is slowly clearing. Work is looming...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ron, a man of few words



Give me a break, it's barely half eight in the morning! Struggling with quote function, aaargh...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

morning all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> Bacon soon.
> Maybe eggs too.
> 
> They are not magically cooking themselves though


You should have stolen some from a hotel buffet somewhere over the weekend


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

I've managed to burn the toast and now I've run out of coffee. Fuck me, today's started well.

Too much fun last night  Today will be sloooow.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

how was everyone's weekend then?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm back 
200+ emails to plough through.
Bollocks is all I can say really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Nope, try again!



Bah 

I am craving crusty white bread, toasted then cooled, buttered and covered with strips of well-done bacon. The stuff with that sharp, salty aspect. I'll also take a couple of fried eggs laid over the top. Pure white eggs, none of that stuff with the brown frilly edges.

Instead I've got apple n cheese from a robot lunch box


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Hangover slowly fading. Breakfast (hopefully) soon, then pottering into Monmouth before heading home.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm back
> 200+ emails to plough through.
> Bollocks is all I can say really



What was your PA doing while you were off?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2011)

not enough sleep and too much work, drag posting from holiday about walks and bacon is not acceptable Badgers


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

lol, lazyboss has taken the morning off - TOIL


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry. Other humans are sleeping though and I am bored. Done all my work emails and past coffee capacity already. Nice to have holiday day but am restless


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2011)

go and have a wank?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> go and have a wank?



Already done


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning all!

I have coffee, and work to do, on a Monday. It's not right! Well the coffee is but the work isn't.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning!

working.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been at work for an hour and a half! I've done half of a piece of work and discovered an ERROR! I tried to tell the person who did it but she's on leave so I had to tell her third-biggest boss instead. Now her second-biggest boss is investigating. I made clouds and unhappiness 

I am waiting to listen to Pepys Diary on Radio 4! I've been excited about this for weeks!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I've been at work for an hour and a half! I've done half of a piece of work and discovered an ERROR! I tried to tell the person who did it but she's on leave so I had to tell her third-biggest boss instead. Now her second-biggest boss is investigating. I made clouds and unhappiness
> 
> I am waiting to listen to Pepys Diary on Radio 4! I've been excited about this for weeks!



you know they 'blame the temp'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you know they 'blame the temp'



Quiet! Peeps is on!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning!  urgh - where did the weekend go??

Knackered already - can't wait to go home!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning dragz. How's everyone's weekend then? I had a blast in Liverpool, great place and very friendly overall. Never seen so many bouffant hairdos in my life tho, and hen-parties everywhere . The SO couldn't stop chuckling at all the wedgie high heel wearers as well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning TruX  Middelton wedges?

I am Hank Marvin. Hope the local indie caff for local indie people takes cards...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Bah



I've just realised who you mean... we do some work for them on occasion. Fussy buggers.

We're the other side of City Road. Well, I'm not; the company is.

Just remembered I owe the bloke in the hardware shop 60p. My project for lunchtime is to pay him.

Pepys is rather good, isn't it? "We've had to use piss again"


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning TruX  Middelton wedges?
> 
> I am Hank Marvin. Hope the local indie caff for local indie people takes cards...



Middleton wedges? I haven't a clue. Maybe? It was kinda refreshing to see people *not* wearing trendy trendiness all the bloody time tho, you kinda forget how Londoners are on the bleeding edge of fashion so much of the time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I've just realised who you mean... we do some work for them on occasion. Fussy buggers.
> 
> We're the other side of City Road. Well, I'm not; the company is.
> 
> ...



"Moy 'usband is on the pot" 

I only know about them (Durr*nts) from working next to the Comms dept of a large organisation.

I owe the bloke in the newsagent next door to my old job 30p


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning dragz. How's everyone's weekend then? I had a blast in Liverpool, great place and very friendly overall. Never seen so many bouffant hairdos in my life tho, and hen-parties everywhere . The SO couldn't stop chuckling at all the wedgie high heel wearers as well.


You were in Liverpool? Glad you enjoyed it  I've been going out in Liverpool for years now, and still amazed at the hardiness of scouse girls - they wear next to nothing all year round and never ever look cold


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Middleton wedges? I haven't a clue. Maybe? It was kinda refreshing to see people *not* wearing trendy trendiness all the bloody time tho, you kinda forget how Londoners are on the bleeding edge of fashion so much of the time.



Wedges are so hot right now. What was she lolling at? 

FUCK OFF I@M SO HUNGRY


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You were in Liverpool? Glad you enjoyed it  I've been going out in Liverpool for years now, and still amazed at the hardiness of scouse girls - they were next to nothing all year round and never ever look cold



It gets worse/better the further north you get IMO - we were in Edinburgh a couple of years ago - all the lads wore T-shirts, and all the girls mini-skirts and tops, it was bloody freezing out! No wonder they drink more...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm back
> 200+ emails to plough through.
> Bollocks is all I can say really


hello  good hols?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wedges are so hot right now. What was she lolling at?
> 
> FUCK OFF I@M SO HUNGRY



Not so much the wedges as the sheer height of the bloody things! That and the penchant for assymetrical tight dresses. I quite enjoyed it meself...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not so much the wedges as the sheer height of the bloody things! That and the penchant for assymetrical tight dresses. I quite enjoyed it meself...



My Gay Best Friend thought Geordie Shore was extra-specially hilaire cuz all the straight men on it had apparently co-opted what all the London gays were wearing _last _summer. It's a confusing old biz and no mistake.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> My Gay Best Friend thought Geordie Shore was extra-specially hilaire cuz all the straight men on it had apparently co-opted what all the London gays were wearing _last _summer. It's a confusing old biz and no mistake.



TBH it was quite nice to see that other cities aren't just copying London. At least the scouse ladies had a bit of a different thing going. The blokes were fairly similar to what you'd see in London excepting the Hackney hipster look which was thankfully scarce.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

I nearly wore wedge heels on Saturday! But I knew I would be standing around a lot and I am old so I went for flatties  However I did wear a very short skirt to make up for it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> TBH it was quite nice to see that other cities aren't just copying London. At least the scouse ladies had a bit of a different thing going. The blokes were fairly similar to what you'd see in London excepting the Hackney hipster look which was thankfully scarce.



I haven't left London for fucking ages  I went to Brighton a while back (old home town) and went to their Albert  It's just outside the station if you go _under _the road, you know? It's got John Peel painted on it? Anyway - that's as far as I went - 100 metres in so didn't really see anyone 

I'm wafflinh cuz my blood sugar is low. Mmmmm wafflesssss......


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> My Gay Best Friend thought Geordie Shore was extra-specially hilaire cuz all the straight men on it had apparently co-opted what all the London gays were wearing _last _summer. It's a confusing old biz and no mistake.


It takes time for things to get up here from that London


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It takes time for things to get up here from that London



Do you pluck your eyebrows?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't left London for fucking ages  I went to Brighton a while back (old home town) and went to their Albert  It's just outside the station if you go _under _the road, you know? It's got John Peel painted on it? Anyway - that's as far as I went - 100 metres in so didn't really see anyone
> 
> I'm wafflinh cuz my blood sugar is low. Mmmmm wafflesssss......



I think I know that one. TBH Brighton is even trendier than London if you ask me - all those gay blokes are well on top of... er.. fashion?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It takes time for things to get up here from that London



I was up your way yesterday...


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hello  good hols?



Lovely thanks biddles, sunshine everyday and plenty of sandcastles and cream teas.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think I know that one. TBH Brighton is even trendier than London if you ask me - all those gay blokes are well on top of... er.. fashion?



I can't see that it wouldn't start in London and work it's way outwards taking, as neon points out, at least a  year to get the 300 miles to Newkie? But that's me being a metrocentric arsehole and if I still lived in the provinces I'd be well offended but this crap.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't see that it wouldn't start in London and work it's way outwards taking, as neon points out, at least a year to get the 300 miles to Newkie? But that's me being a metrocentric arsehole and if I still lived in the provinces I'd be well offended but this crap.



Surely not in this day and age?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning dragz. How's everyone's weekend then? I had a blast in Liverpool, great place and very friendly overall. Never seen so many bouffant hairdos in my life tho, and hen-parties everywhere . The SO couldn't stop chuckling at all the wedgie high heel wearers as well.



Did you catch the game?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It takes time for things to get up here from that London


Neons office today


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

Been at work for 2 hours and 18 minutes and have done approximately 16 minutes of work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Surely not in this day and age?



Or more so in this day and age now the youth are less tribal? Are they less tribal? Did Manunians single-handedly bring back flares for the early-90's? What have Adele fans ever doen for us? More generally, I wouldn't know, I'm no social anthropologist, but I wish I did. Interesting fields of study


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not so much the wedges as the sheer height of the bloody things! That and the penchant for assymetrical tight dresses. *I quite enjoyed it meself*...





glad you had a good hol boatie!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you catch the game?



Indeed - that was the main reason for going!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

I owe 6p to some old ladies who run a tea shop in High Wycombe - they didn't take cards ffs - haven't been back since


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Been at work for 2 hours and 18 minutes and have done approximately 16 minutes of work.



British standard output rate?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you pluck your eyebrows?


What madness is this?  We've only just got the hang of wearing coats



machine cat said:


> I was up your way yesterday...


Where abouts?



QueenOfGoths said:


> Neons office today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Indeed - that was the main reason for going!



Good show by the red men despite the result being a trifle disappointing?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> British standard output rate?



When the boss is off - definitely!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I owe 6p to some old ladies who run a tea shop in High Wycombe - they didn't take cards ffs - haven't been back since



Could you find the address and post them the 6p? Might restore their faith in society


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good show by the red men despite the result being a trifle disappointing?



Good 1st half, torrid 2nd. Ah well, it's a work in progress and so on.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could you find the address and post them the 6p? Might restore their faith in society


I should do, I still have nightmares about the look the old lady gave me when I shorted her - pure hate - she stalks me in my dreams now - like a warrior of the wasteland - she will not give up until I pay her back


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Neons office today


I have a feeling that Neon rocks the safari suit look


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good 1st half, torrid 2nd. Ah well, it's a work in progress and so on.



Building for next season?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Building for next season?



Errr... yes!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Where abouts?




Was visiting relatives in lovely Seaham


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I should do, I still have nightmares about the look the old lady gave me when I shorted her - pure hate - she stalks me in my dreams now - like a warrior of the wasteland - she will not give up until I pay her back



I bet she talked about you while watching the riots on the news


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet she talked about you while watching the riots on the news


I represent what is broken about Broken Britain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

"he was from that London. That gentleman. Remember him, Mavis?"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> "he was from that London. That gentleman. Remember him, Mavis?"



They don't know their born Enda...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am a hated man


----------



## hiccup (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am a hated man



What have you done now?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 15, 2011)

I was late for work this morning cos I was reading my book and didn't notice the bus going on a massive diversion, which meant I ended up in Richmond and had to get _another_ bus back from there to the office. BusFail.

I also forgot my staff pass, so had to get a temporary one from the grumpy security man.

And then I had two meetings back to back. So I think I might just declare it lunchtime right now and go and eat some chips.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

I did send a fiver to that old bloke in Tottenham who had his barber's destroyed - I have restored some of the cosmic balance - maybe he will go to High Widcombe and have tea with the old ladies


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am going to pick up my new presecription sunglasses and buy a steak bake from Greggs.  See you in a bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny, just went to indie caff, which doesn't take cards after all, and the chappy said "Oh, it's fine. Will you be in later?" and I thought of this thread and said "No! I'll go to the cashpoint! Brb!"      Got a salami (flakey) roll, pc crisps and a biscuit thing. Only spent £2.64 instead of a fiver this time, phew.     I'm hungover, I gotta face up to it. Ask me what I did yesterday, go on ask.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> So I think I might just declare it lunchtime right now and go and eat some chips.


I think that's a Very Good Idea

I need some lunch now - brought nowt in with me but don't know what I want to eat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am going to pick up my new presecription sunglasses and buy a steak bake from Greggs. See you in a bit.



"steak bake" two word to set my heart a flutter!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Was visiting relatives in lovely Seaham




Some interesting bits of coastline round there, one of the beaches was featured in Alien 3 (for about 2 seconds )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Some interesting bits of coastline round there, one of the beaches was featured in Alien 3 (for about 2 seconds )



I've seen the DVD extras - the beach gets a ton more airtime


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I think that's a Very Good Idea
> 
> I need some lunch now - brought nowt in with me but don't know what I want to eat



Lunch? I only just had breakfast. It was delicious but can't move now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I've seen the DVD extras - the beach gets a ton more airtime


Worth a watch?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/g...tures?INTCMP=SRCH#/?picture=377897408&index=8

Drag meet at Corky's Bar?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/g...tures?INTCMP=SRCH#/?picture=377897408&index=8
> 
> Drag meet at Corky's Bar?



I don't think much of yours.

Glad you had a good holiday, boatie, and a good romantic football weekend, truxta.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Worth a watch?



I'd say so, but I'm a fan of the whole thing. The extras are all about the wooden planet and the director-woes and massive cattle with lice :brr:


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Had a Bernese Mountain dog puppy to play with  but he has gone to sleep now


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Funny, just went to indie caff, which doesn't take cards after all, and the chappy said "Oh, it's fine. Will you be in later?" and I thought of this thread and said "No! I'll go to the cashpoint! Brb!"  Got a salami (flakey) roll, pc crisps and a biscuit thing. Only spent £2.64 instead of a fiver this time, phew. I'm hungover, I gotta face up to it. Ask me what I did yesterday, go on ask.



What did you do yesterday?
Did it involve alcohol?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Some interesting bits of coastline round there, one of the beaches was featured in Alien 3 (for about 2 seconds )



tbf that's a pretty good claim to fame. 

didn't have time to go to any beaches, just went straight to my nan's house.

some bloke tried to sell me a hosepipe about 5 seconds after us getting out of the car


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/g...tures?INTCMP=SRCH#/?picture=377897408&index=8
> 
> Drag meet at Corky's Bar?



That's too scary. They have strange ways in North Yorskhire....that part of North Yorkshire as opposed to the part I come from of course!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "steak bake" two word to set my heart a flutter!!



It was nice, although slightly too cool to be fully enjoyable.

I am still hungry though and my lunch finished 7 minutes ago so can't go out.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Back in the (ex-)office for what is likely to be the last time ever. Needed to chuck out the remaining piles of papers and printouts plus use SPSS as I don't have that at home. Funny feeling being here now... I see my ex-boss is in as her door is ajar, but I'm fucked if I can be bothered to go and say hi...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'd say so, but I'm a fan of the whole thing. The extras are all about the wooden planet and the director-woes and massive cattle with lice :brr:


I'll have to dig out the DVD sometime and have a look


machine cat said:


> tbf that's a pretty good claim to fame.
> 
> didn't have time to go to any beaches, just went straight to my nan's house.
> 
> some bloke tried to sell me a hosepipe about 5 seconds after us getting out of the car


I say beaches, they are more bits of rock next to the sea 

I'm sure a hosepipe was exactly what you needed after the long drive!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Back in the (ex-)office for what is likely to be the last time ever. Needed to chuck out the remaining piles of papers and printouts plus use SPSS as I don't have that at home. Funny feeling being here now... I see my ex-boss is in as her door is ajar, but I'm fucked if I can be bothered to go and say hi...


this would be the perfect opportunity to go in there, a little aggressively , and say, "You know, there's something I've always wanted to say to you..." then pause for many seconds ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's too scary. They have strange ways in North Yorskhire....that part of North Yorkshire as opposed to the part I come from of course!




Did they ever show the end of Love Thy Neighbour?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

...and then say

I love you, I always have, I always will


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this would be the perfect opportunity to go in there, a little aggressively , and say, "You know, there's something I've always wanted to say to you..." then pause for many seconds ...



Nah, I've said all that already


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ...and then say
> 
> I love you, I always have, I always will



Oh gods I need to hurl....

Nah, she's not too bad, great in some ways in fact, just a bit shit at managing herself as well as others and then not great at tackling the consequences of that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did they ever show the end of Love Thy Neighbour?



I think they did, on More4...I'd lost interest by then


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think they did, on More4...I'd lost interest by then


I think the mad doctor killed the ratings


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think the mad doctor killed the ratings



 When I was up there in June I did manage to avoid him but I did see that bassy blonde barmaid. And my brother of course! Wearing stupid trousers which he often seems to favour


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll have to dig out the DVD sometime and have a look
> 
> I say beaches, they are more bits of rock next to the sea
> 
> I'm sure a hosepipe was exactly what you needed after the long drive!



((((person with missing hosepipe))))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG the boss has just farted really loudly and said nothing! Not even an "I'm sorry" or "Excuse me" or "Better out than in"...nothing 

I nearly giggled aloud in a juvenile way!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And my brother of course! Wearing stupid trousers which he often seems to favour


Does he know you talk about him on the internet?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

I have now paid smiley hardware shop man. He was pleased.

I also bought some menthol filters. Then I had a sandwich, after which I had to dispose of a dead frog the cat had slaughtered in the kitchen.

This afternoon will not be as exciting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does he know you talk about him on the internet?



Erm...I hope not


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG the boss has just farted really loudly and said nothing! Not even an "I'm sorry" or "Excuse me" or "Better out than in"...nothing
> 
> I nearly giggled aloud in a juvenile way!



Remarkable restraint there Qog, I wouldn't have been able to resist at least a little snigger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I have now paid smiley hardware shop man. He was pleased.
> 
> I also bought some menthol filters. Then I had a sandwich, after which *I had to dispose of a dead frog the cat had slaughtered in the kitchen*.
> 
> This afternoon will not be as exciting.



(((Frog)))  - Mr. Kippers cat has so far confined his slaughtering to mice and moths. Oh and one rat. He also likes to carry bumble bees around in his mouth. But that just may be a affectation!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have now been at work for 5 hours and 26 minutes and have done approximately 37 minutes of work. And taken an hour's lunch break. Today could be a record even for me.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

On the drive drag soon. Has been a fun weekend, if a little excessive. I want to sleep in the car but wifey will want to play twenty questions. There may be a row


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have now been at work for 5 hours and 26 minutes and have done approximately 37 minutes of work. And taken an hour's lunch break. Today could be a record even for me.



You match the ethos of the drag superbly 

Not sure how many minutes of work I have done but today has involved quite a lot of searching the internet for things of great importance i.e. recipes for minced beef and pictures of 1970's mens fashion.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On the drive drag soon. Has been a fun weekend, if a little excessive. I want to sleep in the car but wifey will want to play twenty questions. There may be a row



Where you been then?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You match the ethos of the drag superbly
> 
> Not sure how many minutes of work I have done but today has involved quite a lot of searching the internet for things of great importance i.e. recipes for minced beef and pictures of 1970's mens fashion.


I think I may just have spoilt it - I just did a consecutive whole 9 minutes of work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

Tea wars in the office today


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On the drive drag soon. Has been a fun weekend, if a little excessive. I want to sleep in the car but wifey will want to play twenty questions. There may be a row


pub cricket!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tea wars in the office today



Are you taking part or taking sides!?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tea wars in the office today



one show not pulling his weight again?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Am so tired. Want my bed.

Tense stand-off is it, neon?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Am so tired. Want my bed.
> 
> Tense stand-off is it, neon?


Nato is needed here


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Nato is needed here



this is the north east we're talking about.

gazza will wander in with some chicken and a fishing rod in an attempt to calm things down.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Where you been then?



Wye Valley at a friends party. Stayed an extra night and heading back for tomorrows drag now.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Still waiting for my written offer for that job ...

Limbodrag.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wye Valley at a friends party. Stayed an extra night and heading back for tomorrows drag now.



All-weekend blow-out then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Still waiting for my written offer for that job ...
> 
> Limbodrag.


Hope it comes soon. Did they tell you when it would be starting?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Still waiting for my written offer for that job ...
> 
> Limbodrag.


they have been carrying out extra checks on your dreams


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you taking part or taking sides!?





machine cat said:


> one show not pulling his weight again?





5t3IIa said:


> Tense stand-off is it, neon?





marty21 said:


> Nato is needed here


I'm not making any 'cos I did loads on Friday and no-one else bothered

Cuntboss made a half arsed attempt this morning (only cos she was making on for the MD) but left sour milk in the jug which I ended up cleaning

Mr ManFlu is keeping his head down for now

Mr OneShow stopped drinking tea when we decided that everyone should take their turn making it

Other colleague with no nickname doesn't drink tea

I think MD is due back in soon, so either cuntboss will make try making a pot on the sly or Mr ManFlu with cave in and make some


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

my money is on cuntboss making one on the sly


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow stopped drinking tea when we decided that everyone should take their turn making it


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my money is on cuntboss making one on the sly



mine's on Mr ManFlu


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope it comes soon. Did they tell you when it would be starting?


Nah, I know my referees have been contacted though because I've spoken to one of them. They're probably not in as much of a hurry as me - I'd imagine the other people they've appointed will have to work notice periods etc. Still, the time off's nice in the meantime. Totally fucking skint, mind.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

I admire Mr Oneshow for not kowing to the sheeple mentality.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not making any 'cos I did loads on Friday and no-one else bothered
> 
> Cuntboss made a half arsed attempt this morning (only cos she was making on for the MD) but left sour milk in the jug which I ended up cleaning
> 
> ...



 You wanna get that i-pad coffee thing and adapt it for tea!


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow stopped drinking tea when we decided that everyone should take their turn making it


That's impressive dedication to laziness.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my money is on cuntboss making one on the sly


This seems the most likely outcome.  A well timed trip to the toilet may be in order to catch her in the act when I pass the kitchen


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This seems the most likely outcome. A well timed trip to the toilet may be in order to catch her in the act when I pass the kitchen


and then you say

Oy Oy Saveloy - what you up to then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You wanna get that i-pad coffee thing and adapt it for tea!


It would be nice, but seeing as I've been asking for a new set of pens for two years I think it's unlikely


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> That's impressive dedication to laziness.


He's not lazy he (allegedly) has 8 projects on the go and is too busy for anything else 

Or so he says.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

Alternatively you could get one of these. Plus the lamp lighting would be useful as it is dark most of the year in Newcastle isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> All-weekend blow-out then?



A lot of ale and cider down, plus a kings ransom in meat. Fine setting round that way, very nice weekend. Miss the shitty city though. Went in a tiny little old man pub by Tintern Abbey and asked them how they were affected by the riots. The landlord got the gag but one chap started on about the war and how he never fought for this. All good stuff


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Alternatively you could get one of these. Plus the lamp lighting would be useful as it is dark most of the year in Newcastle isn't it?



Or one of these.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Still waiting for my written offer for that job ...
> 
> Limbodrag.



Is that the kebab place?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

We had a tea trolley at my old place! I never really felt that it was the place to mention it here. Twice a day and the chappy rang a bell!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> We had a tea trolley at my old place! I never really felt that it was the place to mention it here. Twice a day and the chappy rang a bell!



Did he sells buns as well?

I am flagging, eyelids are getting heavier, desk is looking oh so comfy. I need a man with a bell to wake me up!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> We had a tea trolley at my old place! I never really felt that it was the place to mention it here. Twice a day and the chappy rang a bell!


I've worked in a couple of places with a tee trolley, last place 11am amd 3pm, time for tea, and she knew how you liked it too! Plus there were free biscuits - my life has been downhill since then.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

The first place I worked here, we all had a coffee break at 11, with cheese and biscuits. Then they changed it to tea in the afternoon with sweet biscuits.   We had to go downstairs for it though and sit around chatting.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

We need a Mrs Purdy, clearly...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

neon has not come back to tell us how tea wars has gone....you don't suppose he is standing in the middle of a ring of badly wounded colleagues with a bloody teaspoon in one hand a packet of Tetley's in the other


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

At one place I worked, we had smoking breaks, one in the morning , one in the afternoon - with a smokers room as well - now we have to go outside - broken britain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

He sold Kit Kat Chunkys, I know that much. I was having one almost every day


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh noes!  The other person who was in the office with me has just left.  I really have no need to even pretend to work now.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

Chocolate - that would be good right now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Oh noes! The other person who was in the office with me has just left. I really have no need to even pretend to work now.



Innit. My 2x bosses have gone. I could go. But I've got something with *Urgent *written on it


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> neon has not come back to tell us how tea wars has gone....you don't suppose he is standing in the middle of a ring of badly wounded colleagues with a bloody teaspoon in one hand a packet of Tetley's in the other


Still nothing happening, MD has just arrived back though...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 15, 2011)

need sleep.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Innit. My 2x bosses have gone. I could go. But I've got something with *Urgent *written on it


are you still in trouble ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you still in trouble ?



No. Wait, was I?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> need sleep.


Me too - but probably for no good reason!


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that the kebab place?


Sadly not. This one pays via PAYE instead of in a brown envelope with a nod and a wink.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No. Wait, was I?





5t3IIa said:


> I've been at work for an hour and a half! I've done half of a piece of work and discovered an ERROR! I tried to tell the person who did it but she's on leave so I had to tell her third-biggest boss instead. Now her second-biggest boss is investigating. I made clouds and unhappiness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


>



Oh! Hahahah, that seems like _months _ago now  That was my error! I got 0800 and 0080 mixed up  But I'm still new so I'm allowed to


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Severn Bridge drag here. Just had some Black Country pork scratchings nom


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Severn Bridge drag here. Just had some Black Country pork scratchings nom


are you playing pub cricket? - only good on A Roads tbf - if you are on M4 don't bother


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

Come the fuck on 5 o cunting clock


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Come the fuck on 5 o cunting clock



I concur heartily.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Come the fuck on 5 o cunting clock


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

Wholeheartedly even  at self


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

You could do it heartily as well Ron


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you playing pub cricket? - only good on A Roads tbf - if you are on M4 don't bother



Stuck on the M4 so no pub cricket sadly


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess so. Pick your own adverb, I don't mind.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I guess so. Pick your own adverb, I don't mind.


I'm gonna go with both.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stuck on the M4 so no pub cricket sadly


bad times - I have been stuck on the M4 many times..  stopping at any services - ?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm now done work-wise. Comfy chair and the rest of Danny Baker now, then out to see a certain man about a certain thing 

Back tomorrow...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

20 mins


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm gonna go with both.



You are a very fair man, Mr Primper. Thank you.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

22 minutes - just me and lazyboss


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too - but probably for no good reason!



Tough isn't it.
Today is exceptionally tedious. My god, is it still only 16:39? ...what a fuckin' drag...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

15 minutes for me.

That Ron's a right cunt eh? Fucking off early. The cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times - I have been stuck on the M4 many times..  stopping at any services - ?



We need petrol at some point so yes. 
It is likely an expensive BK will be got too


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine's only a sympathy drag I have to admit. I've spent the afternoon sat on my arse listening to old blues albums and drinking lots of tea.

Still:

*SOLIDARITY WITH MY DRAGGING BROTHERS AND SISTERS!*


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi soj, always lovely to talk 

To be fair, it is disgraceful behaviour on my part.... I apologise heartily and wholeheartedly to the entire thread.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I'm now done work-wise. Comfy chair and the rest of Danny Baker now, then out to see a certain man about a certain thing
> 
> Back tomorrow...



Good lazing skills


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> 15 minutes for me.
> 
> That Ron's a right cunt eh? Fucking off early. The cunt.


this ^^^


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

*1hr* and 17 mins to go.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Mine's only a sympathy drag I have to admit. I've spent the afternoon sat on my arse listening to old blues albums and drinking lots of tea.
> 
> Still:
> 
> *SOLIDARITY WITH MY DRAGGING BROTHERS AND SISTERS!*



/stands shoulder to shoulder with the drag


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Just home again. Might have a jazzy cig now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *1hr* and 17 mins to go.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hi soj, always lovely to talk
> 
> To be fair, it is disgraceful behaviour on my part.... I apologise heartily and wholeheartedly to the entire thread.



  it's just the law in the drag.  anyone fucking off early is automatically a mahoosive cunt.  well done, you're settling in nicely


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *1hr* and 17 mins to go.



Snap.
No worries, I will be with you til the very end...


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *1hr* and 17 mins to go.



me too, in theory 
In practice I think I'm going to slope off at about 5.10.
being sat at a desk again after a 2 week break has reminded me that I really need to get myself to the osteopath 
Pins and needles in my neck and a right fucker of a headache brewing.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron, leaving early isn't fair on the other posters, please try not to do it in future.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ron, leaving early isn't fair on the other posters, please try not to do it in future.


Indeed, we all do all we can not to leave early, take days off, or any holidays.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Bad times.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

What design tea trolley should we have for the drag?

Something a bit Phineas Ffogg?






A bit Danish?






traditional?






industrial.






Pushed by Joan Collins?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Just passed Wootten Bassett


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the industrial trolly


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

@quimmy

I think traditional works for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

Just had a reconnaissance mission to the kitchen, there's the remains of fresh tea in the spare tea pot.

I'm that annoyed I'm going to have to go home in 7 minutes


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What design tea trolley should we have for the drag?
> 
> Something a bit Phineas Ffogg?
> 
> ...



Traditional for me please.
Milk with one sugar and a nice biscuit for dunking if you're asking


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Indeed, we all do all we can not to leave early, take days off, or any holidays.



Has anyone explained the no alcohol talk rule?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jammy Dodgers please!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

No.  Have I made a faux pas?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Has anyone explained the no alcohol talk rule?


I'll leave that to you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> No. Have I made a faux pas?


is that some kind of cake?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the first two.  Although if it had cheap chocolate on it I wouldn't be looking at the trolley tbh.

Tomorrow I must do some work.  Really, really must.

4 minutes!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think i'll cunt off now


----------



## machine cat (Aug 15, 2011)

another vote for traditional!


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2011)

Industrial but pushed by Joan Collins.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

There are more trolley designs than you might imagine, don't feel constrained by my examples.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

Cunting off now


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

*hangs on to neon's ankles*

Don't leave me!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

The drag is trollied


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *hangs on to neon's ankles*
> 
> Don't leave me!



Let him go, he will be back, they always come back


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Reading Services drag


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

9 minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Now quimmy?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

Now, badgers, now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *hangs on to neon's ankles*
> 
> Don't leave me!


Sorry, didn't see you there as I trampled on you to get out the door 

Home now with a decent cuppa


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Got Viz for the last part of the drive


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got Viz for the last part of the drive


I have been told by some friends that there is a character called Real Ale Twat - my friends said he was like me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

Which one are you?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Which one are you?


They said there was one with a beard, I do not see a resemblence  but he does look like a mate of mine, George, who is a real expert on real ale - I had a stella on the way home tonight ffs, I can't be a real ale twat


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

Wicked  

We are on the A3 drag now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> They said there was one with a beard, I do not see a resemblence  but he does look like a mate of mine, George, who is a real expert on real ale






marty21 said:


> I had a stella on the way home tonight ffs, I can't be a real ale twat


Have you put mrs21 in her place yet?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet he had a Malibu


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you put mrs21 in her place yet?


she knows whose boss alright 

her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet he had a Malibu


And pineapple?

*fondly remembers nights in The Waterfront-a-go-go Skipton"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And pineapple?
> 
> *fondly remembers nights in The Waterfront-a-go-go Skipton"





Malibu was the Red Bull of our times


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Today is my Monday and not liking it so far. Have a fair bit of work to do so unsure if the drag will be heavy today or not. Oh well, a four day week is a bonus and although yesterday it was a bit of a Worliday I enjoyed it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

Tut. Another day. Another coupla bucks.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Tut. Another day. Another coupla bucks.



That is the spirit Stells. No hangover today though?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

today is my Thursday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> today is my Thursday



Early cunt of the day ^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> today is my Thursday



you may as well just fuck off now then


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Dragbus is full today. People should be on holiday


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dragbus is full today. People should be on holiday



not a good start?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not a good start?



Might try and get a sausage baguette. That will make or break the day


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

what sauce?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is the spirit Stells. No hangover today though?



Nope! Bit tired tho! Still!

Here already! Got a pic to prove it, hold on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

[editing massive pic.....]

Bad lighting, good hair


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what sauce?



^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what sauce?



I have fixed this issue by having some ketchup in my desk. They did offer salad again but no choice between butter and mayonnaise which is a great leap forward in breakfast relations.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

OK.  I am actually going to do some work today so you will not see me on here or any other thread until lunchtime.  You won't, honestly!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> OK. I am actually going to do some work today so you will not see me on here or any other thread until lunchtime. You won't, honestly!!



Let us know how you are getting on


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr ManFlu has caved in on made some tea


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> OK. I am actually going to do some work today so you will not see me on here or any other thread until lunchtime. You won't, honestly!!



Uh-huh. My fat arse.

I got here 20 minutes early and have done 5 minutes of work so my numbers are pretty hard to calculate today


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 16, 2011)

good news on the tea front neon 

good news on the osteopath front for me, he's just called to say he can squeeze me in at 2 today.
or he might have said that he can squeeze me at 2 today, either way it's good news


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu has caved in on made some tea



You will be drinking his sickly germs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> good news on the tea front neon
> 
> good news on the osteopath front for me, he's just called to say he can squeeze me in at 2 today.
> or he might have said that he can squeeze me at 2 today, either way it's good news



Squeezing is almost always good news


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been invited to an ECMS Super User group in Birmingham!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have been invited to an ECMS Super User group in Birmingham!!


super!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You will be drinking his sickly germs



It all adds to the flavour

He is currently hiding in the warehouse, I think he's scared of the cleaner


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> super!



the briefing note says i'm going to be "a champion of the system"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have been invited to an ECMS Super User group in Birmingham!!



How super will it be?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

__~

One company has been refusing to pay their bills.
I emailed them asking for an update and they emailing back 'GFY' as a reply?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I emailed them asking for an update and they emailing back 'GFY' as a reply?


"Good for you"?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

Urgh. Morning, thread peeps.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~
> 
> One company has been refusing to pay their bills.
> I emailed them asking for an update and they emailing back 'GFY' as a reply?



grand fancy yayahs?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

*G*ood *F*indus *Y*ancakes?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gorillas Fancy Yoyos?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

I wouldn't like to say what that means. I think it might be somewhat discourteous.

Unless it means Gorgeously Fitting Y-fronts, of course. That would be nice.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I wouldn't like to say what that means. I think it might be somewhat discourteous.
> 
> Unless it means Gorgeously Fitting Y-fronts, of course. That would be nice.



this is most likely - Badgers takes a lot of pride in his undergarments


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is most likely - Badgers takes a lot of pride in his undergarments



These are not just undergarments, these are Marks & Spencers Cool & Fresh Stretch Cotton Feeder Stripe Trunks


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Are they a greengrocers?

Get free yams?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

have you replied to these chancers yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning all!

*G*et *Y*ou, *F*ucker possibly?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How super will it be?



I don't know... I'll have to wait until friday to find out


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *G*et *Y*ou, *F*ucker possibly?


I suspect this may be the closest suggestion so far


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> These are not just undergarments, these are Marks & Spencers Cool & Fresh Stretch Cotton Feeder Stripe Trunks


feeder? what the fuck do you mean feeder?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> feeder? what the fuck do you mean feeder?



I dunno


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't know... I'll have to wait until friday to find out



Do you get a name badge?
Is there a dress code?
Do you get food?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it sarnies and fruit, or HOT FOOD?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

Excel drag!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck me I hate making tables. As in, I can't seem to make it work. Doesn't help that ex-boss is cross either. Not that I give a shit, but then again she might have to give me a reference at some point.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Is it sarnies and fruit, or HOT FOOD?



People need to know. Buffet can be either massive win or fail, it can break a man's career


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

The best work conferences lay on free cider - imo


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The best work conferences lay on free cider - imo



And hot-dogs


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

blates GTF typo.   Old doctor friend of mine used to write TTFO on patient records.  Told To Fuck Off.

I am poorly.  some sort of bug.  Hasn't decided what yet.  weak and woozy.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I am poorly. some sort of bug. Hasn't decided what yet. weak and woozy.



Human-Flu (like man-flu but not sexist) I expect?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Let us know how you are getting on



A whole 1 hour 15 minutes done since 9am.

I am going to do some of the bosses filing now.  It's amazing what I will do to get out of writing up minutes!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> A whole 1 hour 15 minutes done since 9am.
> 
> I am going to do some of the bosses filing now. It's amazing what I will do to get out of writing up minutes!



I hate writing up minutes, used to have to go to monthly meetings at a housing co-op I worked for, 3 hours of talk talk, then another 3 hours writing it up the next day - then another few hours sending it around to be approved, and making changes - *shakes fist*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hate writing up minutes, used to have to go to monthly meetings at a housing co-op I worked for, 3 hours of talk talk, then another 3 hours writing it up the next day - then another few hours sending it around to be approved, and making changes - *shakes fist*


i used to like writing up minutes because it was extra hours and therefore more pay


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

I have here in my hand the files *crashofthunder* of a certain notorious _MEP _*skyrentwithlightning*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate writing up seconds more than minutes


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i used to like writing up minutes because it was extra hours and therefore more pay


I did get paid extra for going to the meetings tbf, and the morning off afterwards - wasn't all bad


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Lunch plans then draggers?

I have a blank canvas today, have to go out and hunt something down. Might do a soopermarket visit and raid the deli or possibly a big salad to offset the last few days meat consumption.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

sausage, bacon, and chicken salad?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sausage, bacon, and chicken salad?



Seems a little bit rich but also sounds delicious ^


----------



## hiccup (Aug 16, 2011)

Tagliatelli in spicy tomato sauce pimped up with black olives and (homegrown!) cherry tomatoes.

That's how I roll.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm having a ham, smoked cheese, onion relish and salad sarnie today. I know, get me.

Shitabrick, I'm tired. Second morning coffee needed.

Some of these transcripts are exhausting. Like polishing a turd really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

No one cares about #3508


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No one cares about #3508


I do but I was distracted by a tube map. Does it include any dirt on this MEP? And can you give some clues so we can start guessing who it is!?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

(((#3508)))

Care to share? Blackmail material?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No one cares about #3508


A current or ex MEP?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> (((#3508)))
> 
> Care to share? Blackmail material?



No, it's fucking boring  In all my days working at this place (twelve days) I've not seen anyone make three appeals over the same matter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

edit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A current or ex MEP?



That is such a scary picture!! Is he about to eat a child?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I have here in my hand the files *crashofthunder* of a certain notorious _MEP _*skyrentwithlightning*



What is?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is such a scary picture!! Is he about to eat a child?


He looks like he's choking on a bootee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is?



Nothing. What does GTY mean?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

As for lunch plans - I want something hot as I am cold but I am still hankering for a corned beef and tomato sandwich made with crusty white bread with thickish butter.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> As for lunch plans - I want something hot as I am cold but I am still hankering for a corned beef and tomato sandwich made with crusty white bread with thickish butter.



For some reason this has reminded me that I noticed they are selling Spam Fritters in Sainsburys. That is all.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Human-Flu (like man-flu but not sexist) I expect?



Man flu. I'm not having you fob me off with non sexist human flu when I know full well when you're ill it'll be man flu. Don't belittle my lurgy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is such a scary picture!! Is he about to eat a child?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For some reason this has reminded me that I noticed they are selling Spam Fritters in Sainsburys. That is all.



it is because it is a Working Class sandwich, Qoggy, that's why it reminded you of teh spam.

I shall be eating it on the mine head and feeding crumbs to my canary.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> it is because it is a Working Class sandwich, Qoggy, that's why it reminded you of teh spam.
> 
> I shall be eating it on the mine head and feeding crumbs to my canary.


Very possibly. In fact definitely!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For some reason this has reminded me that I noticed they are selling Spam Fritters in Sainsburys. That is all.



 I last had them at primary school! With beans. In the 70s.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Very possibly. In fact definitely!



Never crave spam, I must say. Though corned beef is probably of basically the same dodgy 'meat-ish' provenence


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For some reason this has reminded me that I noticed they are selling Spam Fritters in Sainsburys. That is all.



I saw these a while back while out hunting the elusive FCPs


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Never crave spam, I must say. Though corned beef is probably of basically the same dodgy 'meat-ish' provenence



Corned beef has a posher provenance. Well maybe not 'posher', but more of a real food. Although the stuff you get in cans is much of a muchness probs.

Corned means salted.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you get a name badge?
> Is there a dress code?
> Do you get food?



No mention of food or dress code yet - now you've got me worried!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Man flu. I'm not having you fob me off with non sexist human flu when I know full well when you're ill it'll be man flu. Don't belittle my lurgy.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> As for lunch plans - I want something hot as I am cold but I am still hankering for a corned beef and tomato sandwich made with crusty white bread with thickish butter.


I would add onions to this


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I last had them at primary school! With beans. In the 70s.


me too Ron, we are of the same vintage - the Spam generation


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

Have an Old English Spangle, marty.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 16, 2011)

I have had a most productive morning so far.
I've caught up on 2 weeks worth of office gossip, eaten some cake and uploaded my holiday photos to facebook.
Is it nearly time for lunch?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Have an Old English Spangle, marty.



Is that a cross between an english springer spaniel and an old english sheepdog?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would add onions to this



*dislike*


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Is that a cross between an english springer spaniel and an old english sheepdog?



 Yes, but in sweet form. Tastes a bit better than boiled dog though.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> *dislike*


I had a cheese (Double Gloucester) and spring onion sarnie last night - I love onions!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Did someone mention Spangles? I lurve Spangles. Remember when they went all trendy and they changed the flavours? I believe they also put sparkly bits in too, briefly.

Starvin marvin. People in work pissing me off by just existing. Blood sugar must be low.

I have two chicken drumsticks and two slices of brahn bread, but it's clearly not going to be enough. Will have to go out for crisps, and perhaps coleslaw too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had a cheese (Double Gloucester) and spring onion sarnie last night - I love onions!



Yes, but during the working day?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I stopped eating Spangles 30 years ago, soj. I don't remember the sparkly bits. Memory's gone for some reason.

I am also bloody hungry. Half an hour until lunch? Fucking hell.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No mention of food or dress code yet - now you've got me worried!



I imagine there will be a smart formal casual dress code.

You will also be made to stand up and introduce yourself then do some role-playing exercises watched by the group.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I imagine there will be a smart formal casual dress code.
> 
> You will also be made to stand up and introduce yourself then do some role-playing exercises watched by the group.



I think Safari Suits are the dress code


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

Sticker saying 'HI! I AM MACHINE CAT!' mandatory.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to pass a shop on Piccadilly which sold safari suits.   Never saw anyone go in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Did someone mention Spangles? I lurve Spangles. Remember when they went all trendy and they changed the flavours? I believe they also put sparkly bits in too, briefly.
> 
> Starvin marvin. *People in work pissing me off by just existing.* Blood sugar must be low.
> 
> I have two chicken drumsticks and two slices of brahn bread, but it's clearly not going to be enough. Will have to go out for crisps, and perhaps coleslaw too.



I empathise, a lot


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

office is discussing how untrustworthy Gypsies are -

earlier, they wanted to send convicted rioters to an island and leave them there.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> earlier, they wanted to send convicted rioters to an island and leave them there.



Jersey?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I imagine there will be a smart formal casual dress code.
> 
> You will also be made to stand up and introduce yourself then do some role-playing exercises watched by the group.





tbh it doesn't seem that formal, but seeing as my only casual clothes consist of combats and hoodies I think I'll go in my usual work garb.

or this....



marty21 said:


> I think Safari Suits are the dress code







5t3IIa said:


> Sticker saying 'HI! I AM MACHINE CAT!' mandatory.



people may think i'm a bit nuts


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Jersey?


that wasn't suggested - Australia was - not much of a punishment imo - I suggested dropping them off in the middle of  Greenland - on a glacier  - this was applauded


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Early lunch means looooooooong afternoon


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> office is discussing how untrustworthy Gypsies are -
> 
> earlier, they wanted to send convicted rioters to an island and leave them there.



Daily Mail Island?



> _Daily Mail Island_, a reality TV show where several normal people are deposited on an island and not allowed access to any media other than the strongly right-wing and conservative _Daily Mail_ newspaper, leading to them becoming progressively more irrational as the series progresses - for example, tying teenage lovers together with sacks on their heads and beating them [2], or sealing a teenager caught masturbating into a coffin filled with broken glass and dog faeces and throwing it over a cliff [3] and their language devolving into rhetorical questions and sarcastic snorts.[4]


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Had lunch. Pissing it down so didn't get crisps.  Feel cheated and deprived now.

Is it hometime yet?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

Fucking RESULT! Got offered a 3 month contract with a company I've been dying to work for. Foot is well and truly in the door!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fucking RESULT! Got offered a 3 month contract with a company I've been dying to work for. Foot is well and truly in the door!


Excellent news! You'll soon be back in the drag


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent news! You'll soon be back in the drag



Maybe I'll be too busy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Maybe I'll be too busy!


A ha ha ha ha ha ha ha .... what is this word busy of which you speak!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that wasn't suggested - Australia was - not much of a punishment imo - I suggested dropping them off in the middle of Greenland - on a glacier - this was applauded


It's much easier than that, all they have to do is go out and get a job!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A ha ha ha ha ha ha ha .... what is this word busy of which you speak!



I have some vague memories, pre-Internet era...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's much easier than that, all they have to do is go out and get a job!


broken britain!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

red alert!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2011)

Just about to go to the dentist


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Just about to go to the dentist


(((kitty))) - hope it is okay x


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((kitty))) - hope it is okay x



I get the feeling it is not going to be BWAH!!


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 16, 2011)

Today is the last day of my 14 day holiday. Once I get up properly I need to do a supermarket shop (weep) & then later get get the iron out (double weep). I'm savouring what I have now as ahead I have x3 13 hour days (Wed/Thur/Fri) with only Saturday off then it's X3 more of the same. This will be followed by 13 days off but I'm going to a festival/road trip which right now is giving me the fear.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> broken britain!


Some knee jerk draconian measures will soon fox that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Today is the last day of my 14 day holiday. Once I get up properly I need to do a supermarket shop (weep) & then later get get the iron out (double weep). I'm savouring what I have now as ahead I have x3 13 hour days (Wed/Thur/Fri) with only Saturday off then it's X3 more of the same. This will be followed by 13 days off but I'm going to a festival/road trip which right now is giving me the fear.


Why the fear re: the road trip? It sounds fun!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu are having a rather dull conversation about blueberrys. They had the same conversation yesterday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu are having a rather dull conversation about blueberrys. They had the same conversation yesterday


Do they like them? They don't agree with me. Unless they are baked in a muffin


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Draaaaag

Today is a bad one for dragging.  Meeting room is booked for the affy meaning I can't escape to the 'bank', lunch was early meaning the rest of the afternoon stretching out...might as well be to infinity


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Some knee jerk draconian measures will soon fox that


another colleague just suggested

' putting them all in a field with electric fence for a couple of years, that'll sort them out'

he didn't mention anything about supplying them with food and water


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do they like them? They don't agree with me. Unless they are baked in a muffin


Fuck knows, I've stopped listening


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> another colleague just suggested
> 
> ' putting them all in a field with electric fence for a couple of years, that'll sort them out'
> 
> he didn't mention anything about supplying them with food and water


They should have thought about that before they went looting


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They should have thought about that before they went looting


I think before they are put in the field, they should have a supermarket sweep for food and water


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They should have thought about that before they went looting


Quite right! They should have foreseen all the unforeseen consequences of their actions!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think before they are put in the field, they should have a supermarket sweep for food and water


As many bottles of Lidl water as they can carry?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

NVP said:


> Quite right! They should have foreseen all the unforeseen consequences of their actions!


they will have the chance to think again when they are in that field or on Daily Mail Island


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they will have the chance to think again when they are in that field or on Daily Mail Island


That's right! There's plenty of fields where they're going - prison!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> another colleague just suggested
> 
> ' putting them all in a field with electric fence for a couple of years, that'll sort them out'
> 
> he didn't mention anything about supplying them with food and water



All fun stuff ^

Reading Viz yesterday someone wrote in asking if their was a 'Profanisaurus' term for laying your partner back on an electric fence before giving her the sex. They had no answer for this sadly


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> All fun stuff ^
> 
> Reading Viz yesterday someone wrote in asking if their was a 'Profanisaurus' term for laying your partner back on an electric fence before giving her the sex. They had no answer for this sadly


shock fuck?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Also we will be welcoming this lad to the drag soon I think


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also we will be welcoming this lad to the drag soon I think


That is just SO UNFAIR


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> shock fuck?



Elec-trick?


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also we will be welcoming this lad to the drag soon I think


"Forced labour"


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have just checked my chocolate fund box (an old paperclip box which very small change obtained while at work goes) and I have enough money for chocolate.

I am going to wait until 3.30pm which gives us two hours to decide which chocolate I shall buy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have just checked my chocolate fund box (an old paperclip box which very small change obtained while at work goes) and I have enough money for chocolate.
> 
> I am going to wait until 3.30pm which gives us two hours to decide which chocolate I shall buy.


King size snickers!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Twix!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> King size snickers!!


Snickers always ends up giving me jaw ache


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you still get Fuse bars?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Snickers ends up giving me jaw ache


 Snickers are the best...well Topic is better actually but they are a bit smaller and not as easy to come by.

Bounty? Don't say mars, is not that I don't like mars I mean it is a chocolte bar after all but it wouldn't be my first or even third choice


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

I can tell myself snickers is a suitable replacement for breakfast when needed, can't do that with any other choc bar.

Just got a notification about this exhibition.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why the fear re: the road trip? It sounds fun!


 
Oh it will be but I'm feeling uber lazy right now and the thought of planning 8 days away from home in a camper doesn't sound as appealling as my own bed! I'm sure I will get back the va-va-voom for this as it was my own doing. I believe I'm coming down near you? (Windsor)...is that nr 'the head'?. I now have tickets for Legoland and will indeed be there this very time in 2 weeks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you still get Fuse bars?


According to Cadbury'....no . So if your local store has them they may be a bit out of date!

http://www.cadbury.co.uk/ourproducts/yesterday/Pages/Yesterday.aspx


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> According to Cadbury'....no . So if your local store has them they may be a bit out of date!


Nah 

I just remembered getting them all the time when I was at college.  Wonder why they stopped them, they always seemed fairly popular?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Oh it will be but I'm feeling uber lazy right now and the thought of planning 8 days away from home in a camper doesn't sound as appealling as my own bed! I'm sure I will get back the va-va-voom for this as it was my own doing. I believe I'm coming down near you? (Windsor)...is that nr 'the head'?. I now have tickets for Legoland and will indeed be there this very time in 2 weeks.


Yeah that is not too far from me  Never been to Legoland so will be interested to hear what it is like.

In other news my boss is having her usual lunch - a few pieces of mozarella cheese, some very watery cherry tomatoes and two pieces of wholemeal bread. She has this every day. It depresses me. I mean I know I have a boring lunch but that's cos I am trying to lose weight but really. Some roven cheese and a couple of toms


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

I just dozed off, oops.

Might go for short walk round the garden to freshen up. Sod work.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have just checked my chocolate fund box (an old paperclip box which very small change obtained while at work goes) and I have enough money for chocolate.
> 
> I am going to wait until 3.30pm which gives us two hours to decide which chocolate I shall buy.



A Picnic or a Lion Bar


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Double Decker or a Dime (Daim wtf?) Bar I think


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron and Me76 - sterling work chaps, you are fitting RIGHT in

*checks time*

*explodes*

Another 3 FUCKING hours


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Another 3 FUCKING hours



This is hateful isn't it? I normally go for lunch at 1pm or half past and today had to be 12pm. Feels like it should be an hour later than it is.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Cuntboss is moaning about sales reps not making proper appointments to come in to see us.

I don't think she realises that she's renowned for being a cunt and they mostly try and avoid her


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think she realises that she's renowned for being a cunt and they mostly try and avoid her



An anonymous note might help her understand?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is *hateful* isn't it? I normally go for lunch at 1pm or half past and today had to be 12pm. Feels like it should be an hour later than it is.


Yes   I feel miserable and a little bit tearful at the fact that my precious lifespan is going to be fucking WASTED for the next 3 hours


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

Pleasant stroll round the patio. That's better.

I have now watered the plants. I have achieved something today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> An anonymous note might help her understand?


I like that, a piece of paper with

YOU'RE A CUNT, SORRY

on it slipped onto her desk at lunchtime should do it. Or maybe a sort of apologetic smilie instead of the sorry!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> An anonymous note might help her understand?


or possibly screaming "shup up you annoying fucking cunt" right in her face?

I think I need to book some days off


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Twix!


ooh just remembered that I have about a 1/3 of a twix in my handbag!! I bought it yesterday on the train with a cup of tea for £2.50!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

I am going to take Friday off and then only Monday and Tuesday next week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going to take Friday off and then only Monday and Tuesday next week


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ron and Me76 - sterling work chaps, you are fitting RIGHT in



Why thank you kind sir.

Can't work out how to multi quote over two different pages but:
not a Bounty as coconut is the devil's food.
I do like Mars but they tend to disappear very quickly as I nom them in about 2 bites and then feel very unsatisfied.

I am toying with the idea of minstrels as there are lots of them so I feel like I get good value for money.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes  I feel miserable and a little bit tearful at the fact that my precious lifespan is going to be fucking WASTED for the next 3 hours



Embrace the drag


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not a fucking SIR


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am toying with the idea of minstrels as there are lots of them so I feel like I get good value for money.


Racist


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going to take Friday off and then only Monday and Tuesday next week


Next week I only have a 4 day week
Week after is a 0 day week
Week after is a 4 day week

bring it the fuck ON


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 16, 2011)

Minstrels are good as you can suck them to make them last longer. Twix & minstrels are def in my top 3.

I do like a Star Bar too & a Double Decker & a Plain Bounty.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Racist


That made me lol 

It's getting a bit dark here, did they forecast rain for today?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm not a fucking SIR



Sexist


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> ooh just remembered that I have about a 1/3 of a twix in my handbag!! I bought it yesterday on the train with a cup of tea for £2.50!!!!



I don't understand how that would happen.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am toying with the idea of minstrels as there are lots of them so I feel like I get good value for money.



Revels


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Revels


Wrong!  In so many ways


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Wrong! In so many ways



You are wrong


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's getting a bit dark here, did they forecast rain for today?



It's bound to rain - I've just watered the plants. AND I'm going out later.

Back to sleep...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Wrong! In so many ways



Is there not a disciplinary procedure for even suggesting Revels?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are wrong


You are


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Back to sleep...


 you cunt! I would LOVE a sleep right now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Is there not a disciplinary procedure for even suggesting Revels?



What is the issue here?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm not a fucking SIR



I apologise profusely, although I do say it to everyone. I said it to my Boss the other day and she got mightily confuzzled.



Badgers said:


> Revels



Are Revels the ones that are all different flavours?  If so I can;t have them as I don't like raisins and the thought of biting into one by accident makes me retch.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Is there not a disciplinary procedure for even suggesting Revels?


Yeh, it's called juvenile remarking


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

So would I, soj! I have to keep checking the database, though, in case some work comes in. Arse to this.

I'm going to have a fag.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

It's not hometime, and it's not teatime

Pointless time


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It's not hometime, and it's not teatime
> 
> Pointless time



It's fag time, that's what it is.

I recommend you take up smoking, if you don't already. Lends character to one's voice. AND it's good for you.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

Fag time in a bit - I need to tell you the latest.

I have bought some travel insurance.

I have also completed a "men with epilepsy" survey.

Fag time now. I need to recover from the excitement.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> It's fag time, that's what it is.
> 
> I recommend you take up smoking, if you don't already. Lends character to one's voice. AND it's good for you.


I stopped smoking in the daytime* ages ago.  It's part of my damage limitation regime, now that I am no longer in the first flush of youth.

*Well, apart from the fag that goes with the nuclear strength black coffee of a morning, but that's so I can shit, it's for health reasons really


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going to take Friday off and then only Monday and Tuesday next week


*reports post*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I don't understand how that would happen.


a right mystery


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I stopped smoking in the daytime* ages ago. It's part of my damage limitation regime, now that I am no longer in the first flush of youth.
> 
> *Well, apart from the fag that goes with the nuclear strength black coffee of a morning, but that's so I can shit, it's for health reasons really



Fairy nuff. I should too, really.

*relights fag with self-loathing*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Work has arrived 
Lot's of work


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAhhhhhh


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Yay - some lovely girl in work just gave me a scotch egg.  They're rank like, but it's filling a hole


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Work has arrived
> Lot's of work


(((Badgers)))


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> AHAHAHAHAhhhhhh


Huh?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yay - some lovely girl in work just gave me a scotch egg. They're rank like, but it's filling a hole


I would be very happy if a lovely girl gave me a scotch egg - they are not rank at all!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I stopped smoking in the daytime* ages ago. It's part of my damage limitation regime, now that I am no longer in the first flush of youth.
> 
> *Well, apart from the fag that goes with the nuclear strength black coffee of a morning, but that's so I can shit, *it's for health reasons really*





After over a year off the fags I gave in and bought some baccy on holiday 'just to have with spliffs' 
I'm trying to see it as a 'just on holiday' thing, and I've run out of weed now anyway.

I'm so bored that I could smoke, but I shan't

Osteopath seems to have done some good


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> AHAHAHAHAhhhhhh


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would be very happy if a lovely girl gave me a scotch egg - they are not rank at all!



Ooooo I can multi-quote!  But in a really heavy handed and not user-friendly way at all 

No - actually, not rank , but only cos I'm so hungy



BoatieBird said:


> After over a year off the fags I gave in and bought some baccy on holiday '*just to have with spliffs'*
> I'm trying to see it as a 'just on holiday' thing, and I've run out of weed now anyway.
> 
> I'm so bored that I could smoke, but I shan't
> ...


Road to ruin - both times I stopped for over a year, it was the booze and the weed that dragged me back in

Glad the bone doctor has worked a bit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yay - some lovely girl in work just gave me a scotch egg. They're rank like, but it's filling a hole



They are wonderful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

I made a scotch egg last year but baked rather than deep fried it. It was lush


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Huh?



I was being a meanie.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> After over a year off the fags I gave in and bought some baccy on holiday 'just to have with spliffs'



That's how I started. Got to 15 spliffs a day before I realised I was addicted...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to come up with some classic hip hop moves, all I can think of is brushing my shoulders off like a pimp


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2011)

I also need to come up with some t-shirt design ideas for a collaborative thing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I was being a meanie.



Blue Meanie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I need to come up with some classic hip hop moves, all I can think of is brushing my shoulders off like a pimp


Are you dancing for David Starkey or something !

Can't help I'm afraid, I can manage some cheesy disco moves but hip-hop is well beyond me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

There are rumors of interviews on Friday for a replacement for Napoleon


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I need to come up with some classic hip hop moves, all I can think of is brushing my shoulders off like a pimp



The bringing your knees up and down while your arms and shoulders are hanging low thing.  I'm sure it has a technical name!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have tried a black pudding scotch egg, and it was lovely as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There are rumors of interviews on Friday for a replacement for Napoleon


Add "Tea Making" to the job specifications!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There are rumors of interviews on Friday for a replacement for Napoleon



Let's hope she lasts longer than he did.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you dancing for David Starkey or something !
> 
> Can't help I'm afraid, I can manage some cheesy disco moves but hip-hop is well beyond me



nah it's for a photoset, gonna ghetto myself up and throw some shapes, I need like actions from classic songs! I'd better get my ipod on! it's gonna take me a while!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Let's hope she lasts longer than he did.



Let's hope she is sexier than he was.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> nah it's for a photoset, gonna ghetto myself up and throw some shapes, I need like actions from classic songs! I'd better get my ipod on! it's gonna take me a while!



What about some Beyonce style booty shaking moves? Or is that a bit obvious/already done?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What about some Beyonce style booty shaking moves? Or is that a bit obvious/already done?



Or shit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or shit?




I quite like Beyonce's booty!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2011)

beyonce aint very hip hop hahaha


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Add "Tea Making" to the job specifications!!


I think cuntboss has already done that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> beyonce aint very hip hop hahaha



Or very good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> beyonce aint very hip hop hahaha





*goes back to doing the invisible lasso to the Village People*


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 16, 2011)

Bollocks, work.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

Off at 4:30...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Off at 4:30...


Cunt alert


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cunt alert


we should have some sort of cunt siren to alert us to this sort of cuntery


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Off at 4:30...




so am I tbf


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we should have some sort of cunt siren to alert us to this sort of cuntery



Cunting right we should


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

*checks time*

*breathes deeply*

Yes.  Yes.  Almost there.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

at non cunts


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

1 hour 18 minutes 

and I forgot to go out for chocolate


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> 1 hour 18 minutes
> 
> and I forgot to go out for chocolate


thought you had 1/3 of a twix?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

No, that was some other lucky person.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Moonsi till


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

bad times

I have 3 Blueberry Chocolate Oat Bars in my drawer - bought 5 of them this morning at Waitrose - I am fully prepared for chocolate emergency situations


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a bag of Time Out bars and a packet of Welshcakes in my drawer


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

What are Welshcakes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2011)

I got nothing. I can barely even post I got some terrible probs with work-enforced-broswer choice = IE 7


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

I have nothing in my drawer


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have nothing in my drawer


Not even a paperclip?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

Still here


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2011)

The dentist didn't do much but poke and inject my already very swollen wisdom tooth area 
Gotta go back next week for proper full on shit


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> What are Welshcakes?


The ingredients list:

Self raising flour
mixed vine fruit
sugar
non-hydrogenated vegetable fat
eggs
lemon

kind of flat cakey type things with sultanas and currants in.  Geminisnake left a load at ours that had been palmed off on her at some service station, so I keep a few in the drawer for marvin moments


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Not even a paperclip?



My top drawer is empty, nothing in it at all.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Still here


*smug*


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Going in a minute!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm still here too


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Just had an email from a company called 'The Professionals'


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm still here.  I have about half a page of notes to turn into minutes and then I am done.

It is proving almost impossible.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

Do IT!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's done now.  I just deleted most of it and if the Boss remembers then she can help me make sense of it.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2011)

has that fuckin shrimp snuffed it yet?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2011)

I aint been on here much cus I've been 'working'!! it's photo day tomorrow!! I gotta do LOADS as well, loadsa promo pics for twitter etc and I have to make a tumblr, busy day, lets see how much of it I don't do...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Still here


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 16, 2011)

Same


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too in fact.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Cruel times


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

Nah, I'm off to play footie in 10 minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> has that fuckin shrimp snuffed it yet?



He has gone to a good home


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> What are Welshcakes?


they are lovely!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

Gah, only just escaped the drag and just missed the dragciderbus


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Late email drag, trying to get my pay sorted out (again )



tribal_princess said:


> has that fuckin shrimp snuffed it yet?


He went AWOL during the riots IIRC


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

Welsh cakes are lovely. M&S do them.

I was hoping to dive out of work early with being a bit poorly but it was not to be.   Day off tomorrow though.  After last week's draaaaaag I couldn't face another 5 day week.

Mid-week lie in.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He went AWOL during the riots IIRC


 
I've been checking the papers for days just in case he ends up in front of the bench.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

I just watched "Sweeney 2". It was fucking great, guv!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

Broken TV drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Broken TV drag


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo! What has happened?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

It's crashing just after you switch it on.  Thought it was a dodgy hdmi connection, but it seems to be doing it without anything plugged in too.

Scouring Google for help now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's crashing just after you switch it on. Thought it was a dodgy hdmi connection, but it seems to be doing it without anything plugged in too.
> 
> Scouring Google for help now


Aw bollocks. Hope you can sort it out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2011)

It did the same thing a couple of weeks ago then started working again the next day, so hoping the same happens this time.  In the meantime we are streaming the Simpsons on one of the PCs, not quite the same thing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Broken TV drag



Will you have to talk to people?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Wednesday (my Thursday btw) once again and more up for the drag today. Couple of Addlestones last night which made my head a little cloudy but okay today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

It's just relentless, isn't it? I've got to go to work _again_!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's just relentless, isn't it? I've got to go to work _again_!



It's a cruel, cruel summer ^

Right, enough sloth and procrastination here. I must make lunch and haul my arse onto the bus. Battle past the fires and into the drag, Today I am expecting a busy drag but in a good way I hope.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will you have to talk to people?


bad times

today is my friday  apologies for all for extreme cuntyness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Today is my Wednesday  Breaking the back of the week


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Today is my *Wednesday*  Breaking the back of the week





Badgers said:


> Wednesday (my *Thursday* btw) once again and more up for the drag today.





marty21 said:


> today is my *friday*  apologies for all for extreme cuntyness


Is today Saturday for anyone?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is today Saturday for anyone?


it's a confusing week tbf


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

I am really bored of the riot news now. It is fucking irritating listening to dozens of opposing views and bleating inaccurate statements. Protoanguilla palau is REAL news and is not even making the headlines


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

LateLateLate 

Well, not actually late but lazy and should be dressing now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

it has been Saturday all week for mrs21 - she left before 7!! - off to lincolnshire to see her dad.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Was waiting for a 37 bus when two came along at once. Who would have thought?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it has been Saturday all week for mrs21 - she left before 7!! - off to lincolnshire to see her dad.



So you are alone eh? House party?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So you are alone eh? House party?


absolutely, we have 30 minutes until I go, we can pack a lot in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> absolutely, we have 30 minutes until I go, we can pack a lot in



Chug Chug Chug


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> Will you have to talk to people?




I don't watch that much TV tbf, but it's still an irritation


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> today is my friday  apologies for all for extreme cuntyness


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

In the drag and nobody here 

They will arrive soon


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

Urg, morning.

Nothing on as yet - proofreading looming though.

I have received a £5 voucher for oven spares. Might get a spare bulb!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2011)

It's bit quiet here too today.
But at least today in my Thursday and I finish at 2.45 

Now might also be a good time to mention the fact that I've got another week off the week after next.
Spening the last week of the school hols with my boy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

I need a temp for shit work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Now might also be a good time to mention the fact that I've got another week off the week after next.



On a boat?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On a boat?



ooh, I wish, that would be lovely.
Mostly chilling at home, but we'll probably manage a couple of day in the Forest of Dean.

When is your boat trip happening?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch that much TV tbf, but it's still an irritation


Did you get it mended? I'd be running around beating Mr.QofG's if our telly went wrong. I blame him if anything electrical goes wrong. In fact I could blame him for your TV if you like!

Working at home today - may wander to the M&S sale later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I need a temp for shit work



Luckily, I don't currently need any but, depending, might know someone who would nejoy a spot of spare cash in a small brown envelope...

If I start a conversation with you will you bloody answer it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you get it mended? I'd be running around beating Mr.QofG's if our telly went wrong. I blame him if anything electrical goes wrong. In fact I could blame him for your TV if you like!
> 
> Working at home today - may wander to the M&S sale later



"My domestic arrangements are a mystery to me!" 

I had to _sweep _yesterday. With my own fair hands!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> "My domestic arrangements are a mystery to me!"
> 
> I had to _sweep _yesterday. With my own fair hands!


What is this "sweep" of which you speak ?

Do I want to go and see "Rise of the Planet of the Apes" tonight? Mr.QofG's does but I' not sure?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Woke up before my alarm. I have a day off, not sure if it's a sat or sun. But I made a list. Now I might have a friend staying tonight or tomorrow so have added to the list. It looks a bit big.  I may have to re-prioriise. This is too much like work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is this "sweep" of which you speak ?
> 
> Do I want to go and see "Rise of the Planet of the Apes" tonight? Mr.QofG's does but I' not sure?



Sweep = pushing matter about with a stick with stuff on the end. I wouldn't bother if you can avoid it tbh

Don't fancy RPA? Why not? I thought you liked big-shooty-bang-bang movies-woovies?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Woke up before my alarm. I have a day off, not sure if it's a sat or sun. But I made a list. Now I might have a friend staying tonight or tomorrow so have added to the list. It looks a bit big.  I may have to re-prioriise. This is too much like work.



You going to put my stuff in a black sack and sling it out of the window?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

You might be lucky. It's quite far down the list.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Nicely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Sweep = pushing matter about with a stick with stuff on the end. I wouldn't bother if you can avoid it tbh
> 
> Don't fancy RPA? Why not? I thought you liked big-shooty-bang-bang movies-woovies?


I do but *shuffles uncomfortably* I'm afraid it might be upsetting and I am feeling a bit wussy at the moment, especially if little animals are being mis-treated 

(p.s. I am possibly pre-menstrual hence the sensitivity. Or i am finally turning onto a mad cat woman!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do but *shuffles uncomfortably* I'm afraid it might be upsetting and I am feeling a bit wussy at the moment, especially if little animals are being mis-treated
> 
> (p.s. I am possibly pre-menstrual hence the sensitivity. Or i am finally turning onto a mad cat woman!)



Not that again!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you get it mended? I'd be running around beating Mr.QofG's if our telly went wrong. I blame him if anything electrical goes wrong. In fact I could blame him for your TV if you like!


Didn't try it before I left this morning

I can sympathise with Mr QofG


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You going to put my stuff in a black sack and sling it out of the window?


you should count yourself lucky you're not going out the same way - count your blessings, 5t3lla.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Luckily, I don't currently need any but, depending, might know someone who would nejoy a spot of spare cash in a small brown envelope...
> 
> If I start a conversation with you will you bloody answer it?



A conversation?

The woman who is actually recruiting is a pain in the ..... and the job is awful dullness in SW18 this time. I think she wants to pay £10-11 an hour and it will be full time from 30th of August till October the 15th (the 15th is a Saturday but that is the only non-weekday) working 9-5 with an hour for lunch. Would be PAYE not a brown envelope 

Part of me would like it to go to a friend or friend of a friend rather than an agency but also I know this place is a bit shit and part of me does not want to know the person. Fail basically


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Napoleon is still available


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Not that again!







neonwilderness said:


> Didn't try it before I left this morning
> 
> I can sympathise with Mr QofG



Do you get irate messages on your mobile saying, in a barely restrained voice, "The PS3 won't WORK!!!!" usually when you are at a conference hundreds of miles away .


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should count yourself lucky you're not going out the same way - count your blessings, 5t3lla.



Say my name, say my name


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you get irate messages on your mobile saying, in a barely restrained voice, "The PS3 won't WORK!!!!" usually when you are at a conference hundreds of miles away .


Massively exaggerated texts usually


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Say my name, say my name


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think Napoleon is still available



One other thing is that the temp here will have to make ALL the tea as well.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

bus drag this morning - it terminated early  as the driver announced it, I muttered 'For fuck's sake' , just as the bloke behind me said the very same thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Massively exaggerated texts usually


----------



## hiccup (Aug 17, 2011)

Woo, two hour meeting! Am am well hyped about it! See you all on the other side!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Woo, two hour meeting! Am am well hyped about it! See you all on the other side!


any biscuits?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Bad Tortoise news in SW18 this week


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you get irate messages on your mobile saying, in a barely restrained voice, "The PS3 won't WORK!!!!" usually when you are at a conference hundreds of miles away .



I get texts about the telly - mrs21 pressed a button on the remote and can't get the telly working again modern tellies can be a mystery to some


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad Tortoise news in SW18 this week




(((Tortoise)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I get texts about the telly - mrs21 pressed a button on the remote and can't get the telly working again modern tellies can be a mystery to some


I do that too. I'm a luddite!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do that too. I'm a luddite!


the dvd player is a mystery to her as well, and sometimes the laptop


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Limbodrag continues. Still no start date. Totally skint and for the first time in ages, pretty bored. If the sun would come out I'd enjoy my last few days of freedom a lot more. Bah.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Limbodrag continues. Still no start date. Totally skint and for the first time in ages, pretty bored. If the sun would come out I'd enjoy my last few days of freedom a lot more. Bah.



So have you definitely got the job NVP?
Nice one if you have


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the dvd player is a mystery to her as well, and sometimes the laptop


There are too many wires and plugs and sound systems and remote controls and knobs to turn and buttons to push and stuff in this house! i just want to turn the TV on!!

In fact I think I may have texted that to Mr. QofG's before now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the dvd player is a mystery to her as well, and sometimes the laptop



How about the iron, cooker and washing machine?


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> So have you definitely got the job NVP?
> Nice one if you have


Ta.  Yes, just waiting for the written confirmation.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Limbodrag continues. Still no start date. Totally skint and for the first time in ages, pretty bored. If the sun would come out I'd enjoy my last few days of freedom a lot more. Bah.



How organised is your sock drawer?


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How organised is your sock drawer?


It hasn't quite got that bad. yet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ta.  Yes, just waiting for the written confirmation.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Heh. Harvest has been erm, harvested so no chance I'm afraid Stella.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Lunch plans (or is it too early?) people?

I have rolls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Heh. Harvest has been erm, harvested so no chance I'm afraid Stella.



Ah *ahem* Can't one buy them over the internet? That recipe says you can? I'm not suggesting you do so, I'm just wondering *whistles*


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't one buy them over the internet?


I'm led to believe that one can, yes.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

woman at work said she was followed home last night as she was driving from Elephant and Castle - bloke kept flashing his lights - she didn't have a clue what was wrong with her car, eventually pulled over near some Police at Archway - bloke got out out - said 'I just wanted to say hello' and gave her his number - we have all agreed that Frank or Frankie - is a strange stalkery man


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

Mornin!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 17, 2011)

Boss is in today so I actually have work to do.  And a 2 hour meeting to minute this afternoon (although that does mean I will have minutes to write up which is pants).

It's my Thursday too (off from Friday to Wednesday)


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

morning all!

bundle drag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all!
> 
> bundle drag


thought you loved bundles, bundle dude!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 17, 2011)

Morning all  Still on me hollibobs so today I have boat trip to Torquay drag


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin!



Tardy arrival


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> thought you loved bundles, bundle dude!



these bundles are pushing me to the limit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> these bundles are pushing me to the limit



The DA on your arse to?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The DA on your arse to?



He's got my ass in a sling!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He's got my ass in a sling!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He's got my ass in a sling!


The Mayor is on the case as well, election coming up, you got 24 hours to sort this


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The Mayor is on the case as well, election coming up, you got 24 hours to sort this



Just give me 12.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He's got my ass in a sling!



You don't play by the rules, but, goddammit, you get results


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just give me 12.


you got 6,  wise-ass


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

24 hours til retirement too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 24 hours til retirement too


one last case


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Been on phone to competitor
One of his staff was sacked (fair and square) but has gone to a tribunal
Now the staff member wants to call me as a witness
In Macclesfield


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

they gonna subpoena your ass


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Put out an APB on the Dragbus


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they gonna subpoena your ass



I feel this will not be the case.
They are both mental but the guy who was sacked is fucking hatstand!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I feel this will not be the case.
> They are both mental but the guy who was sacked is fucking hatstand!



Vexacious litigant *nods sagely*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Been on phone to competitor
> One of his staff was sacked (fair and square) but has gone to a tribunal
> Now the staff member wants to call me as a witness
> In Macclesfield



say he got sacked fair and square at the tribunal - that's sure to help his case


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> say he got sacked fair and square at the tribunal - that's sure to help his case



I would have played a game of two halves in the witness box, using NLP on the jury and holding back key evidence


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tardy arrival


shut it you slag

marvin now.  got leftover chicken/chorizo stew for lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> say he got sacked fair and square at the tribunal - that's sure to help his case



I just lolled out loud "wasn't a 1st date - once escaped from a morning after situation by joining an animal rights march shouting 'this is important to me"


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> shut it you slag
> 
> marvin now. got leftover chicken/chorizo stew for lunch



Ooh, vey nice. I've just finished a corned beef and pickled cucumber sarnie.

Now about to enjoy a coffee and a smoke...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Ooh, vey nice. I've just finished a corned beef and pickled cucumber sarnie.
> 
> Now about to enjoy a coffee and a smoke...



I had a fuckign MASSIVE corned beef and tomato roll yeaterday. it was one of those rolls that is both chewy and flaky, you know the sort? Took ages to eat  And the butter was thick.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2011)

Best sort of rolls they are mmmmm
I have a feta and courgette pickle sandwich.
The courgette pickle is home made (with home grown courgettes and shallots) and is fucking delicious.
Plus a couple of recently retired colleagues have popped in so we're going into the meeting room to eat and gossip - luverly.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

chicken tikka butty and quavers for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> chicken tikka butty and quavers for lunch



Stagg chicken tikka?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

I want a roll or butty  I have ryvitas again.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stagg chicken tikka?



lets hope not


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

corned beef white roll, that's what I bloody want now,  at stells and Ron!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

18 pack of Blue Riband Bars at Sainsbury's for £1.00 today 

That is good dragchocolate on a Wednesday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> corned beef white roll, that's what I bloody want now,  at stells and Ron!



I want corned beef fajitas


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> corned beef white roll, that's what I bloody want now,  at stells and Ron!



 Caramelised onion relish too, mm mmm...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Caramelised onion relish too, mm mmm...



I am off for a wank


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 18 pack of Blue Riband Bars at Sainsbury's for £1.00 today
> 
> That is good dragchocolate on a Wednesday



I can't buy that stuff - four Toffeecrisps for a quid? Don't mind if I do. Then don't mind if I eat them all in 20 minutes


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am off for a wank



An appropriate response.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I just lolled out loud "wasn't a 1st date - once escaped from a morning after situation by joining an animal rights march shouting 'this is important to me"


true that  happened a long time ago


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stagg chicken tikka?



no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> true that  happened a long time ago



Teehee 

I can't think of any of mine. There's been so many


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want corned beef fajitas


ewwwww 


Ron Merlin said:


> Caramelised onion relish too, mm mmm...


hmmm, I'd go for unadulterated corned beef.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't think of any of mine. There's been so many



Try


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try



One guy looked like my dad and spent 30 mins telling a story about hairdryers?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

Bloody hell, work. I know it's in my contract, but _still_.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Bloody hell, work. I know it's in my contract, but _still_.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> One guy looked like my dad and spent 30 mins telling a story about hairdryers?



Did he _feel_ like your dad?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

What are the draggers office policies on the Y10k problem?

All the forms and online stuff we use only has 4 digits for the year so only good until 9999 and then we are fucked


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Teehee
> 
> I can't think of any of mine. There's been so many


there are loads on twitter now - bizarre - just from memory -
bloke said as he was paying, they would just have a main meal,and drink tap water - 
another bloke saw the good looking barman ask for and get the number of his date - in FRONT of him 
another bloke didn't want to eat, but wanted to watch her eating 
bloke had odd tattoo - took his shirt off - a trail of mice, one for every year he had been alive 
bloke picked me up in his porsche - put a towel on the seat because 'girls can sometimes get sweaty there'


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

Lunch drag

Didn't go out, so still have about 25 minutes to kill


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

Will anyone be sampling some AC/DC wine?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/14540106


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

No


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What are the draggers office policies on the Y10k problem?
> 
> All the forms and online stuff we use only has 4 digits for the year so only good until 9999 and then we are fucked


you need to start preparing now


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No


Not even a small glass of Highway to Hell cabernet sauvignon?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you need to start preparing now



I am on it. Project plan is in place and contractors hired.



neonwilderness said:


> Not even a small glass of Highway to Hell cabernet sauvignon?



I am unconvinced on the rock and roll status of this wine


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did he _feel_ like your dad?



He kinda had the same hair cut  but my dad was never that boring


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am unconvinced on the rock and roll status of this wine


You could always try it while playing AC/DC Monopoly to add to the rock and roll experience?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You could always try it while playing AC/DC Monopoly to add to the rock and roll experience?





Next thing you know rock stars will be selling butter and fucking insurance!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> He kinda had the same hair cut  but my dad was never that boring


could your dad discuss hair dryers for about 30 minutes?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Next thing you know rock stars will be selling butter and fucking insurance!


that will never happen - you have my word on that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that will never happen - you have my word on that



So said the voice of Broken (6p) Britain ^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So said the voice of Broken (6p) Britain ^


6p that broke Britain

I am truly sorry


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2011)

nearly time to go home.
I estimate I've done about 15 minutes work today, could be a new record.
August is always really quiet around these parts, but it seems extra quiet this year.

Any other draggers into FB scrabble?
Fancy a game?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> August is always really quiet around these parts, but it seems extra quiet this year.



Seasonal slow down was how all of this started back in 2006


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm back from shopping in the head - no charity shop bargains but I did get some stuff from the M&S sale.

Got home and couldn't turn the key in the lock...this has happened before but it took half an hour to get in this time. And I hurt my hand trying to turn it 

I'm all stressed and exhausted now but we are seeing "Cowboys and Aliens" instead of apes. Result!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

The Apprentice finalist just emailed me again  

She is getting over familiar


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> nearly time to go home.
> 
> Any other draggers into FB scrabble?
> Fancy a game?



yes -

are we buddies on there?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Apprentice finalist just emailed me again
> 
> She is getting over familiar


tell her she's fired


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Drag scrabble? 



marty21 said:


> yes -
> 
> are we buddies on there?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> nearly time to go home.
> *I estimate I've done about 15 minutes work today*, could be a new record.
> August is always really quiet around these parts, but it seems extra quiet this year.
> 
> ...


I think I may have done this too, but August is my busiest month


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tell her she's fired



She has heard that one before (((her)))


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag scrabble?


always available (well not 24/7 - now and again like)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She has heard that one before (((her)))


she LOVES it every time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will anyone be sampling some AC/DC wine?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/14540106



I was listening to the DC earlier as i walked into town

Mr.QofG's was quite excited when I told him early so if it makes it to Sainsburys, yes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

Did Mr QofG's used to have long flowing locks?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was listening to the DC earlier as i walked into town
> 
> Mr.QofG's was quite excited when I told him early so if it makes it to Sainsburys, yes!



Brian Johnson is from up here, wonder if the local offie will be selling it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she LOVES it every time



and LOVES it LONG time too I would wager


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Go to Macclesfield.  It's lovely there this time of year.

Spent a bit more of my holiday drag in Brixton than intended, what with being an inefficient shopper anyway and having to do all that rubbernecking and reporting to the internets.   And there was a minor catfight outside Topshop.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Go to Macclesfield. It's lovely there this time of year.
> 
> Spent a bit more of my holiday drag in Brixton than intended, what with being an inefficient shopper anyway and having to do all that rubbernecking and reporting to the internets. And there was a minor catfight outside Topshop.



GIRL FIGHT!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Go to Macclesfield. It's lovely there this time of year.



I imagine it is lovely 



quimcunx said:


> And there was a minor catfight outside Topshop.



Bad times. Were either of them lookers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Did Mr QofG's used to have long flowing locks?



No - the nearest he got was his sidies and beard combo of a few years ago..."Hello ladies"!

edited as I didn't ought to leave it up without him knowing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Heh ^


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Dunno.  Actually it looked like some girl just launched herself at some other girl, who then had to adjust her wig while launchy girl was held back and kept shouting.   I forgot about it what with all the smoke and the firemen.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Dunno. Actually it looked like some girl just launched herself at some other girl, who then had to adjust her wig while launchy girl was held back and kept shouting. I forgot about it what with all the smoke and the firemen.



Standard day in Brixton really.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - the nearest he got was his sidies and beard combo of a few years ago...*"Hello ladies"*!




Not even when he were much younger?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Brian Johnson is from up here, wonder if the local offie will be selling it?



Watched a documentary earliey this year of one of their recent tours and it is great when he speaks and this deep Geordie accent comes out then he sings and this transatlantic, shrieking (in a good way!) rock god voice screams out! 

Plus he wears good hats! And unlike Angus doesn't dress like a schoolboy which is not right for a 55 year old man. or Janette Krankie!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Not even when he were much younger?



No - despite his liking for heavy rock he was a bit more an Andrew Ridgely hawaiian shirt and elasticated trousers guy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

aw bless. I have still only seen one (one!) pic of Cptn with long hair!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't think I can put off the hoovering any longer.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Possible temp newbie coming in tomorrow.

It seems _she_ is 22


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Start date confirmed as next Tuesday.  I was beginning to think they'd changed their minds.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Start date confirmed as next Tuesday.  I was beginning to think they'd changed their minds.



The end of limbodrag and the return to a career 

This calls for a celebration


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The end of limbodrag and the return to a career
> 
> This calls for a celebration


Cider?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cider?



Rude not to I suppose.
Wonder if it is too early for NVP to ask for an advance?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

This has made me very happy ^


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This calls for a celebration





QueenOfGoths said:


> Cider?



Now that, my dragging friends, is a very fucking good idea.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This has made me very happy ^


Best. Smilie. Ever.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Now that, my dragging friends, is a very fucking good idea.



Ask your new employer for an advance (travel loan or some shit) then piss it up the wall on a five day bender before you arrive for your first day. They will admire the cut of your jib and you will be known in the office for being a player.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ask your new employer for an advance (travel loan or some shit) then piss it up the wall on a five day bender before you arrive for your first day. They will admire the cut of your jib and you will be known in the office for being a player.


I've worked for you in the past, haven't I?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Watched a documentary earliey this year of one of their recent tours and it is great when he speaks and this deep Geordie accent comes out then he sings and this transatlantic, shrieking (in a good way!) rock god voice screams out!
> 
> Plus he wears good hats! And unlike Angus doesn't dress like a schoolboy which is not right for a 55 year old man. or Janette Krankie!


Brian Johnson is an utter cunt and I will never forgive him or the band for replacing Bon in FIVE WEEKS   Ever.

And I can hold a fucking grudge,trust me.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Start date confirmed as next Tuesday.  I was beginning to think they'd changed their minds.


Ace - well done fella


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Best. Smilie. Ever.



I know, where is MC when you need him?

It is also my desktop background


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Brian Johnson is an utter cunt and I will never forgive him or the band for replacing Bon in FIVE WEEKS  Ever.
> 
> And I can hold a fucking grudge,trust me.


I've always quite fancied seeing AC/DC. My mate Steve is into them about as much as me (ie not much) but reckons they're awesome live. I get this with heavy bands. I think they're shite by and large (Motorhead excluded) but when I see them I think they're ace. I saw Metallica at Reading once and they were fucking brilliant.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ace - well done fella


Cheers me dear.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've always quite fancied seeing AC/DC. My mate Steve is into them about as much as me (ie not much) but reckons they're awesome live. I get this with heavy bands. I think they're shite by and large (Motorhead excluded) but when I see them I think they're ace. I saw Metallica at Reading once and they were fucking brilliant.


I would have lost an arm to see Bon with them, seriously would. I was heartbroken when he died.  One of the best frontmen ever.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Brian Johnson is an utter cunt and I will never forgive him or the band for replacing Bon in FIVE WEEKS  Ever.
> 
> And I can hold a fucking grudge,trust me.



That is good grudge holding!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

I just did some work!

It has made me _extremely _thirsty


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is good grudge holding!!


Tis isn't it?  That's err....just over 30 years now 

Never cross me queeny - I never forget


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

My boss is chitty chatting away with a chum on the phone! She usually leaves at 4.30pm! I want to chitty chat with *my *friend on the phone! I need to know if his foot is broken and thusly whether he would care to accompany me on a booze adventure.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Tis isn't it? That's err....just over 30 years now



I take it you've never sullied yourself by seeing this puny incarnation of AC/DC then?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I would have lost an arm to see Bon with them, seriously would. I was heartbroken when he died. One of the best frontmen ever.



I concur. I totally lost interest after Bon died.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

I've also seen Anthrax live (pretty good) and Wolfsbane (not so much).  Both on the bill with Public Enemy many moons ago.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> I take it you've never sullied yourself by seeing this puny incarnation of AC/DC then?


Wouldn't piss on Brian Johnson if he was on fire.  So that's a no, then


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yes and me and my brother tried to go to see Motorhead but my brother was so fucking drunk I barely got him into Brixton Academy before he collapsed, completely - no use of limbs or anything - and I had to take him home. Lemmy would have approved, I think.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Wouldn't piss on Brian Johnson if he was on fire. So that's a no, then


Thought as much.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oh yes and me and my brother tried to go to see Motorhead but my brother was so fucking drunk I barely got him into Brixton Academy before he collapsed, completely - no use of limbs or anything - and I had to take him home. Lemmy would have approved, I think.


My brother and his bessie mate went to see Motorhead 3 times back in the day.  Cept his mate never actually got to see them, because unfortunately he got busted for being drunk and disorderly before the gig EVERY SINGLE TIME.  How fucking much bad luck??!!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oh yes and me and my brother tried to go to see Motorhead but my brother was so fucking drunk I barely got him into Brixton Academy before he collapsed, completely - no use of limbs or anything - and I had to take him home. Lemmy would have approved, I think.



Very rock'n'roll  He missed out - they are _phenomenal_ live.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My brother and his bessie mate went to see Motorhead 3 times back in the day. Cept his mate never actually got to see them, because unfortunately he got busted for being drunk and disorderly before the gig EVERY SINGLE TIME. How fucking much bad luck??!!


He should meet my brother. They'd get on well.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Very rock'n'roll  He missed out - they are _phenomenal_ live.


It was Lemmy's 50th birthday, too. Great gig by all accounts.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

My word, is it nearly 5pm people?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Very rock'n'roll  He missed out - they are _phenomenal_ live.


See, again, I would have killed to have seen the Lemmy/Philthy/Fast Eddie incarnation - not now though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if Mr. QofG's has seen AC/DC, I shall have to ask him. He did go and see Iron Maiden a couple of weeks ago. They rocked apparently!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> He should meet my brother. They'd get on well.


Hehehe 

Ahhh, your brother would only have put his head in the bass bins and made his ears bleed anyway.  Health and safety - couldn't get away with that now eh?  Tsk...youth of today


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> See, again, I would have killed to have seen the Lemmy/Philthy/Fast Eddie incarnation - not now though


Me too. I caught them in the 80s when Lemmy had just recruited two lead guitarists. Astonishing gig.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Not sure if Mr. QofG's has seen AC/DC, I shall have to ask him. He did go and see Iron Maiden a couple of weeks ago. They rocked apparently!



They're having a bit of a renaissance, aren't they? Haven't seen them in ages - last time was the Powerslave tour.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

time for cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

Right I'm off to see James Bond v Indiana Jones v Aliens!! Later!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ask your new employer for an advance (travel loan or some shit) then piss it up the wall on a five day bender before you arrive for your first day. They will admire the cut of your jib and you will be known in the office for being a player.


This is good advice


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> time for cider



This is good advice


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Bye


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I'm off to see James Bond v Indiana Jones v Aliens!! Later!


I SO want to see this! the boy laughed at me, so I may go see it on my own, or with Mrs Badgers? 

I forgot to brag about leaving early and not coming back til Tuesady


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I SO want to see this! the boy laughed at me, so I may go see it on my own, or with Mrs Badgers?
> 
> I forgot to brag about leaving early and not coming back til Tuesady


BG tonight ?, round at mine.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> BG tonight ?, round at mine.


I've got to sort stuff out and pack for Beautiful Days, we're leaving before 8.30am tomorrow 

I might make next month though, before I go back to college


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Cryptic evening drag?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I'd be home from work by now so that's my holiday drag over.   I think it was a good day.

Have a beautiful time, bee.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cryptic evening drag?


*taps nose*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> *taps nose*



Nose eh?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Got maple and bacon lolly


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

you what?   Licky lolly or money lolly?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Licky


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I SO want to see this! the boy laughed at me, so I may go see it on my own, or with Mrs Badgers?
> 
> I forgot to brag about leaving early and not coming back til Tuesady


I left at 5, but I'm not back until Monday

which is nice


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I left at 5, but I'm not back until Monday
> 
> which is nice



this place really needs a 'cunt' button


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this place really needs a 'cunt' button



Yes


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

and maybe a klarnk button?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

Just back from evening drag seeing the other half's grandad


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got maple and bacon lolly





Badgers said:


> Licky



How's that bad boy working out for you?

Where does one get a maple and bacon lolly, pray tell?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

*Cowboys v Aliens" was great. Undemanding, fun entertaiment. And Daniel Craig is a fine, fine looking man. Fine looking


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just back from evening drag seeing the other half's grandad


Is he a fun Grandad or a difficult one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice enough, but a bit tedious tbh


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *Cowboys v Aliens" was great. Undemanding, fun entertaiment. And Daniel Craig is a fine, fine looking man. Fine looking



Started watching this online last week but the quality was pretty bad. Will have to wait


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice enough, but a bit tedious tbh



Oh dear. Does he at least have a decent selection of alcohol to offer you. Or cakes!?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear. Does he at least have a decent selection of alcohol to offer you. Or cakes!?


Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) not.  We did acquire a rather nice dragon door stop ornimant thing though 

TV is still playing up


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning dragchampions 

Up earlier today (05:30) and glugging coffee down. Pleased to remind all that today is Friday for me and I will be reminding you through the day. I may also mention that I have Monday and Tuesday off next week


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> How's that bad boy working out for you?



I decided to save it for today so will report back later.



quimcunx said:


> Where does one get a maple and bacon lolly, pray tell?



http://www.lollyphile.com/products/maple-bacon


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Cat is driving me mad. Why do they need to go through every closed door. Sitting at the door meowing until I open in and then meowing from the other side wanting to get back in. Repeat in endless loop with her looking at me like some sort of evil oppressor 

This is probably a sign that I should get up, shower and go to the drag


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Lazy draggers. I am on the early dragbus today so will be early for the drag today. Bit chilly and cloudy out in SW2 today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

Up late. High proportion of dragcunts this week


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

The cuntlevels are running high it seems. Still it is 4k Thursday (my Friday btw) today so we all need to focus.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got a Community Member Trophy  For being on 21days and/or 50 posts.  

Have I only done 50 posts since nuboard?!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I just got a Community Member Trophy  For being on 21days and/or 50 posts.
> 
> Have I only done 50 posts since nuboard?!



We are neck and neck with 78 trophy points each babes.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Enjoyed the recent drag article written by Oliver Burkeman in The Guardian.

Clocking Off: Is it time to go to the pub yet?



> Since far too much productivity advice these days seems to assume that productive work is all that matters in life, let's be clear: "calling off the day" to go and join friends in the local beer garden – or to do anything else that's similarly fun or enriching – is an actively good thing (providing it won't get you fired). You should do it a lot. What you shouldn't do is fail to make progress on what matters because of what it says on your wristwatch. Don't head to the beer garden because you're postponing the important stuff till tomorrow, in other words. Head to the beer garden because it's important in itself.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag scrabble?



Yes please!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

Oliver said:
			
		

> Head to the beer garden because it's important in itself.


 
What a wise man


----------



## scifisam (Aug 18, 2011)

Not got any work on today, but am feeling less feverish and tired than the rest of the week so have been doing paperwork and creating a linkedin profile. I want to upload a picture, but it's worse than when I was trying to choose one for the dating website - at least there it didn't matter if I was wearing a hat or sunglasses or pulling some silly expression.

(I'm sure I'm not the only one who has this problem).


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

morning all.

still busy bundling, but will be popping in to see if a new klarnk thread has started.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning all, the draggers are massing


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got up. 1st tea of the day. I have bought some work shirts that may or may not arrive in time for new job. I'll go in with my top off on my first day if they don't, that should test the water nicely.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just done some work, and shall continue to do so. I'm not in the mood to drag today. Might run out of work later though. We. Shall. See.


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

Ooh, Beautiful Days is this weekend, eh? Very nice. Have a good un Bee, badgers, kitty et al.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just got up. 1st tea of the day. I have bought some work shirts that may or may not arrive in time for new job. I'll go in with my top off on my first day if they don't, that should test the water nicely.



You are already walking a fine line young man


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning all!

I have work to do already . What, why. how?!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ooh, Beautiful Days is this weekend, eh? Very nice. Have a good un Bee, badgers, kitty et al.



We are not going sadly


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

Last day in the office until next Thursday.  Have a meeting out of the office this afternoon so will be leaving at 12.00.  Then I am 'working' out of sight of the oppressors until 5.30.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2011)

So far I give today 6/10

Hopefully it will improve.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I just got a Community Member Trophy  For being on 21days and/or 50 posts.
> 
> Have I only done 50 posts since nuboard?!


got me one of those bad boys as well

I rose at 9.45, having tea and toast now


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are not going sadly


Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Last day in the office until next Thursday. Have a meeting out of the office this afternoon so will be leaving at 12.00. Then I am 'working' out of sight of the oppressors until 5.30.


Do I know you well enough to call you a cunt? If so, 'cunt'. 'Cunt' I say.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just got up. 1st tea of the day. I have bought some work shirts that may or may not arrive in time for new job. I'll go in with my top off on my first day if they don't, that should test the water nicely.


Announce your arrival at work for the first day with a beery loud manly belch, then say

'Morning all, which cunt is getting the tea in then?'

This will put your new colleagues in a relaxed mood.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Do I know you well enough to call you a cunt? If so, 'cunt'. 'Cunt' I say.



I thought that on Urban it wasn't a prerequisite to know the person before you called them a cunt, but consider us well met!


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I thought that on Urban it wasn't a prerequisite to know the person before you called them a cunt, but consider us well met!


Splendid. Enjoy your time off my cunty friend.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 18, 2011)

Cunt from here, too.  Yesterday off has fed my appetite for more days off.

Morning draggers.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> So far I give today 6/10



Is that 6/10 for a working day or any day of the week? Scoring 6/10 for a weekday versus a Saturday score is pretty damn good.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2011)

good start to the long weekend - won £300 on a football bet


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good start to the long weekend - won £300 on a football bet



Marty will forever be known as Gloaty from this day forward 

In other news are you now sending that 6p to the poor women in the tea shop?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty will forever be known as Gloaty from this day forward
> 
> In other news are you now sending that 6p to the poor women in the tea shop?


Oh and when NVP wins at his poker you play a different tune 

you love him more


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good start to the long weekend - won £300 on a football bet


I've had to put my lowdown gambling ways behind me while I've been unemployed. I look forward to wasting all my disposable income in a similar manner in few weeks time.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Oh and when NVP wins at his poker you play a different tune
> 
> you love him more





We love each other all as much (apart from the drag chicks who we love more) in this special family


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

what are you going to spend your money on marty?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what are you going to spend your money on marty?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



image not showing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> image not showing



Ale basically


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2011)

Mornin.  Was going well til some fucking WANKER who used to be tenant of the now-insolvent company rang to fucking well harangue me about his cunting deposit that he's lost!  Almost 2 years ago now - he wouldn't shut the fuck up so I lost it and told him I don't need him to be giving crap to me when I lost everything, much more than he did! Slammed the phone down on the twat.

and breeeathe. cunt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin. Was going well til some fucking WANKER who used to be tenant of the now-insolvent company rang to fucking well harangue me about his cunting deposit that he's lost! Almost 2 years ago now - he wouldn't shut the fuck up so I lost it and told him I don't need him to be giving crap to me when I lost everything, much more than he did! Slammed the phone down on the twat.
> 
> and breeeathe. cunt



I don't imagine you want to go over it but was this about your previous boss being a cunt of the first water? God, seems so long ago but what a fucking mess  Life eh


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't imagine you want to go over it but was this about your previous boss being a cunt of the first water? God, seems so long ago but what a fucking mess  Life eh


Aye, but cos he'd conned me into being a director I got fucking flak from every cunt when it went to shit! Can't believe this guy's attitude. Must be skint to be moaning NOW about the lost deposit.  Anyway, in other news, I've managed to go overdrawn despite having had that £200 tax refund.  I am so shit with money


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2011)

Busy morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I am so shit with money



The curse of our generation ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Real Ale Twat


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Real Ale Twat



Shhhhh, I was not going to mention it ^


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 18, 2011)

'lo draggers. Late start for me on here. Have had to that work thing again, ugh. Unpleasant start. Dickhead late shift last night couldn't be arsed to do the job that is VITALLY IMPORTANT FOR THE WHOLE DEPARTMENT'S FUTURE, AAAGH!  Fuck me, it's as if they actively _want_ the department disbanded due to cancellation of the one fucking contact that's keeping us going.

I am also not going to Beautiful Days, FFS. Back, etc...

Cunt alert: everyone, please pile in and insult me merrily, for I have two weeks off from Monday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Code red is getting annoying and boring in equal measures


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that 6/10 for a working day or any day of the week? Scoring 6/10 for a weekday versus a Saturday score is pretty damn good.



6/10 for this particular day. Although the appearance of a "New! 70% cocoa KitKat" with my cup of tea has bumped it up to 7/10.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> appearance of a "New! 70% cocoa KitKat"



My word


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd give today 4.5/10, it would have been 5/10 but rain will prevent my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

I have really good lunch option today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

Shall I;

1. Do some work
d. Read _Boswell's London Journal 1762 - 1763 _that is knocking about my office, sat between _Debrett's Usage _and _The Magistrate Courts Guide 2003_?
iv. Play about on urbans


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have really good lunch option today



tell!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have really good lunch option today



Is it corned beef?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My word



I give the KitKat 9.5/10


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have really good lunch option today



You are such a tease


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Shall I;
> 
> 1. Do some work
> d. Read _Boswell's London Journal 1762 - 1763 _that is knocking about my office, sat between _Debrett's Usage _and _The Magistrate Courts Guide 2003_?
> iv. *Play about on urbans*



First of all, I have to just call Ron a cunt.  You CUNT Ron.  There, that's better.

I was going to try and have a later lunch but am effing starving already


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Shall I;
> 
> 1. Do some work
> d. Read _Boswell's London Journal 1762 - 1763 _that is knocking about my office, sat between _Debrett's Usage _and _The Magistrate Courts Guide 2003_?
> iv. Play about on urbans



Number iv. of course....although you can enlighten me what _Debrett's Usage_ is about of you wish!

Btw would it be sesible to go on a day trip to Cardiff om Saturday when Wales are playing at the Millennium-um-um-um Stadium or should we go to Bath instead (we haz free tickets to anywhere on FGW!)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I give the KitKat 9.5/10



My monocle fell in my brandy I am so impressed


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> First of all, I have to just call Ron a cunt. You CUNT Ron. There, that's better.
> 
> I was going to try and have a later lunch but am effing starving already



Thank you, soj. I feel validated now.

Excellent rant, btw


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My monocle fell in my brandy I am so impressed



The last time that happened to me I got courvoisier all over my spats.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ooh, Beautiful Days is this weekend, eh? Very nice. Have a good un Bee, badgers, kitty et al.


cheers m'dear, looks like it'll be a wet one, but it's 5 days off work! Nice one on getting your start date 



Ron Merlin said:


> I am also not going to Beautiful Days, FFS. Back, etc...
> 
> Cunt alert: everyone, please pile in and insult me merrily, for I have two weeks off from Monday


 / you cunt!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2011)

My lunch options today:

Thursday

Soup
55p
Chunky Vegetable V

Main 
£3.70/£4.15
Honey glazed gammon served with roast potatoes and vegetables

Veggie option
£2.30
Grilled Vegetable, Spinach and Cheese slice

Hot roast sandwich
chioce of the day

Extras
£0..60
veg of the day

Daily Special
£2.50
Cheese and Mushroom Frittata

Dessert
65p
Bakewell Tart V


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

_Debrett's Usage _is all about how one adresses peeps.

ADMIRAL, VICE-ADMIRAL, REAR-ADMIRAL

All threes ranks are know socially as Admiral.

_Formal_ Beginning of letter; (Dear) Sir
_Social _
If a Knight - Dear Sir William (the surname may be added if the aquaintceship is slight)
Otherwise - Dear Admiral Robinson


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My lunch options today:
> 
> Thursday
> 
> ...



Honey glazed gammon followed by bakewell tart



5t3IIa said:


> _Debrett's Usage _is all about how one adresses peeps.
> 
> ADMIRAL, VICE-ADMIRAL, REAR-ADMIRAL
> 
> ...



That is rather interesting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Honey glazed gammon followed by bakewell tart
> 
> That is rather interesting



I agree with both these!

I haven't had gammon for an _age. _Being a vegetarian for years didn't help but it still just never comes up in my daily intercourse, you know?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The last time that happened to me I got courvoisier all over my spats.



Getting the XO Imperial out of light coloured spats is a shocking and tiresome chore. I honestly don't know how the help cope sometimes.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Honey glazed gammon followed by bakewell tart



Correct ^


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am now travelling to the afternoon meeting. The train may have been delayed even more than it was when it comes to putting in my timesheet.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

i've done all my work i can be bothered to do today, wish tonights drinking was starting now...


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I agree with both these!
> 
> I haven't had gammon for an _age. _Being a vegetarian for years didn't help but it still just never comes up in my daily intercourse, you know?



I wish I had daily intercourse 

Although not sure about the gammon...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

off to play in the sunshine


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off to play in the sunshine


you have sunshine you utter bastard?! 

send some down south please


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you have sunshine you utter bastard?!
> 
> send some down south please



Sun up north and rain down south is another clear sign of broken Britain and a sick society


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sun up north and rain down south is another clear sign of broken Britain and a sick society


I am not complaining about this


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am now travelling to the afternoon meeting. The train may have been delayed even more than it was when it comes to putting in my timesheet.


You are a natural at this


----------



## Thraex (Aug 18, 2011)

Good day, draggers. And yes, it is a good day.

My drag has been of the bastard variety of late, and I also had the cloud of doom hanging above me and threatening a veritable downpour - had to meet with HR this morning due to excessive absences, however after they had heard my tale of woe they were really, really top.

Pleased as punch, me...and HR lady, hawt...although I'm not too sure as to how I feel about that.I may have to have an angry wank about it.

I'm thinking about being a cunt next Wednesday to celebrate.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sun up north and rain down south is another clear sign of broken Britain and a sick society


i blame the lib-dems personally.

well them and puff diddy.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 18, 2011)

Oi draaaaag! Good day yesterday, got a job (3 months only but still), and I had loads of friends gather for belated b-day drinks. Halfway to 70, innit. And today I'm off to Norway! Gotta do this interview first, so see ya later.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Pleased as punch, me...and HR lady, hawt...although I'm not too sure as to how I feel about that.I may have to have an angry wank about it.



Excellent news *Drag*onwolf


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi draaaaag! Good day yesterday, got a job (3 months only but still), and I had loads of friends gather for belated b-day drinks. Halfway to 70, innit. And today I'm off to Norway! Gotta do this interview first, so see ya later.



Good drag news floods in


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off to play in the sunshine


Just starting to cloud over here


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Lunch is mushroom rice, rocket, tomato, pumpkin seeds and Himalayas hot sauce stirred in


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just starting to cloud over here



Pissing down here.
At least it's good for the garden (I'm getting fed up of saying that)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> At least it's good for the garden (I'm getting fed up of saying that)



How are the Ducks finding it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 18, 2011)

it's a bit wet for them


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

They have changed their tune


----------



## Thraex (Aug 18, 2011)

Lunch...think I'm off to the wonderful Kervan Sofrasi for a decent chicken shish four pounds will get me two skewers of chicken; a large tub of mixed rice; a smaller tub of mixed salad and half of one of those oval-shaped Turkish flat breads. Fuckin' win


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm hanging out in bed all day


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm hanging out in bed all day



For financial gain?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 18, 2011)

Nah, just cus I can.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Corned beef sarnie again today, yum.

Work looms, I can feel it in the air


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Enjoyed the recent drag article written by Oliver Burkeman in The Guardian.
> 
> Clocking Off: Is it time to go to the pub yet?



Did you read that having an early morning drag poo this morning?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

Had some asian salad wrap things from M&S which were very tasty but not even vaguely a meal.  Needed a chicken and bacon sandwich chaser.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Did you read that having an early morning drag poo this morning?



Yes


----------



## Thraex (Aug 18, 2011)

I was wrong...only one skewer of dead chicken...still damn tasty tho'.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm finding it very hard to do anything productive today.
and badgers isn't helping 
I've spent far too much time thinking about Guy Martin's scar 

Come on draggers - give me some motivation


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

We are all in this together, etc!!

I have to do work at 2pm and it will involve taking to someone


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are all in this together, etc!!
> 
> I have to do work at 2pm and it will involve *taking to someone*



What with a belt or taking to them as in starting to like them?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Tal*k*ing


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually schedule when I'm going to start liking someone in my diary, too.

*3pm - Commence being civil to 5te11a*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going for a fag, a pee and a fiddle on my gadget. BRB.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

It's raining and glum. This is not right!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

It is glum eh.....

People hoovering in the office now too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is glum eh.....
> 
> People hoovering in the office now too


Hoovering!? Are you expecting a visit from a dignitary or summat?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

grandma has asked me to do a celebrity pwoar list.  i'm really not good at these, but this is my best shot:

1. That one from Girls Aloud
2. Fiona Bruce
3. The Little Mermaid (Disney version)
4. The voice of Sarah Montague


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hoovering!? Are you expecting a visit from a dignitary or summat?



Temps being interviewed tomorrow or something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> grandma has asked me to do a celebrity pwoar list.  i'm really not good at these, but this is my best shot:
> 
> 1. That one from Girls Aloud
> 2. Fiona Bruce
> ...



That is fantastic 

I especially like the Little Mermaid


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Temps being interviewed tomorrow or something


Asking _them_ to hoover should be part of the interview process surely!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure she doesn't mean for her? And why?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> grandma has asked me to do a celebrity pwoar list.  i'm really not good at these, but this is my best shot:
> 
> 1. That one from Girls Aloud
> 2. Fiona Bruce
> ...


which one from GA???


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> which one from GA???



Nadine


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is fantastic
> 
> I especially like the Little Mermaid


 
I had to point out that I fancy her more as a mermaid than as a human.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nadine


Is that true or have you just said that 'cos she's the only one you can remember


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nadine


is she the red head lady?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that true or have you just said that 'cos she's the only one you can remember



 it's true



Paulie Tandoori said:


> is she the red head lady?



nadine's the irish girl


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> I usually schedule when I'm going to start liking someone in my diary, too.
> 
> *3pm - Commence being civil to 5te11a*



15 minutes warning!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it's true
> 
> nadine's the irish girl



I had to look her up to be fair 'cos the only two I know are Cheryl 'we all love you and hope everyone in America chokes on pop tarts because they rejected you' Cole/Tweedy and Nichola 'her single was beyond awful' Roberts.

The other three sort of blend into one!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 18, 2011)

Riiiiiiiiiiight! All packed and set. Off we go then, after a little __~.


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 15 minutes warning!


I know. Fucking outlook just reminded me. I don't fucking need you on about it too.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> grandma has asked me to do a celebrity pwoar list.  i'm really not good at these, but this is my best shot



How did you leave out Vicki Butler-Henderson you failer


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

I say Stella, your posts have been particularly lovely today.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is she the red head lady?



Hello Paulie


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 18, 2011)

cunts.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hello Paulie


hello boss, all good round here?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How did you leave out Vicki Butler-Henderson you failer




sfw?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hello boss, all good round here?



Fair to middling Paulie but we are doing okay. Usual lunch traumas, hateful colleagues, hangovers and sloth that we tend to embrace round these parts. Some people have already cunted off for the weekend, the usual stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sfw?



98% sfw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> I know. Fucking outlook just reminded me. I don't fucking need you on about it too.



My Outlook reminds me to 'T' at 10 am and 3pm. = tea for my boss


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2011)

I timed my last two posts here perfectly and no-one noticed.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what are you going to spend your money on marty?


well, I played it safe, paid off a bit off credit card, council tax, whacked a few quid in savings - bought lunch for me and mrs21 today, and bought her some perfume - still got plenty left for beer and that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fair to middling Paulie but we are doing okay. Usual lunch traumas, hateful colleagues, hangovers and sloth that we tend to embrace round these parts. Some people have already cunted off for the weekend, the usual stuff.


i might "work from home" tomorrow, now what i mean?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well meeting over.  Have to write up action points before 5pm as they can't wait until I do the minutes when I get back next week 
Then my boss wants me to call her.  
I have the feeling teh next hour and 22 minutes are going to be dragtastic


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just realised I had got settled at a hot desk, settled onto urban and hadn't even logged on to the remote connection to work.  Been sitting here for 20 minutes now - oops!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i might "work from home" tomorrow, now what i mean?





The day will come when we all work from home....... Drunk, in our pants and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just realised I had got settled at a hot desk, settled onto urban and hadn't even logged on to the remote connection to work. Been sitting here for 20 minutes now - oops!



Ahahahahah, dragtastic


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The day will come when we all work from home....... Drunk, in our pants and stuff


stuff?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

My arm muscles are spasming. I can actually see the spasms which can't be good?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

is that because you're doing stuff, or is it just happening of it's own accord?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> stuff?



*taps nose*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

The rain is biblical here now...I don't want to go out in it. Don't make me


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that because you're doing stuff, or is it just happening of it's own accord?



It has been brewing for about 10 days now. Started like an ache, slept funny or something but keeps getting worse


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like it when my body twitches.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

I have just thrown away an extra strong mint which I found in the bottom of my bag and which was even too smeggy for me to eat.

I am regretting at now as I quite fancy a mint.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I like it when my body twitches.


Unless it's an eyelid.  They drive me fucking BATSHIT.  I quite like it when a hand just starts shaking for no reason.

Anyhoooo been DEAD busy, me...submitting poems to publishers   *fingers crossed*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just thrown away an extra strong mint which I found in the bottom of my bag and which was even too smeggy for me to eat.
> 
> I am regretting at now as I quite fancy a mint.


Take it out the bin then, silly lady


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

Nearly time for me to go - working till 5.00pm now. At least it's stopped raining.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

off now...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Closer people


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

I should be leaving now but the remote connection has just dropped and I have about 10 minutes more of work that HAS to be done before I can go.  Arses!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I should be leaving now but the remote connection has just dropped and I have about 10 minutes more of work that HAS to be done before I can go. Arses!



There is no HAS in TEAM these days


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2011)

sorted - out of here - see you next week guys!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

One of my clients has died. One of the really nice ones and she died young too. She was the founder and editor of TameBay and a really solid gold nutcase


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

Escaped drag and done for five days. This is pleasing but the police on the ciderbus are not


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2011)

Just been trying to show my dad how to use the xbox


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been trying to show my dad how to use the xbox





What did you play?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2011)

Gears of War 'cos that's what was in, he didn't get very far 

He used to be ok on the Play Station, so might try something a bit easier next time he's round


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Gears of War 'cos that's what was in, he didn't get very far
> 
> He used to be ok on the Play Station, so might try something a bit easier next time he's round


 
Maybe let him practise a bit before playing Ninja Gaiden eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2011)

Tbf he wasn't doing too badly, just wasn't getting the hang on staying in cover.  Maybe Halo or something would be better.  Plus he's left handed which probably doesn't help.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd love to play Halo right now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

i'm pissed as a wheel. wah tomorrow def.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been trying to show my dad how to use the xbox



Has he mastered setting the video yet?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Yawn, up early as waiting for a delivery and have chores to do. Not dragging but here for the cunt factor and to discuss the Cuckoo. 

Cuckoo numbers have fallen by almost half (48%) since 1995 

This might sound like a bad thing but these bastards take our sparrows nests


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning draggers.

Coffee and sunshine, nice start to the day


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

mornin'!

nice short day today then a nice long weekend 

i think i'll have some port to start the day  followed by some claret


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Coffee and sunshine, nice start to the day



It is a good feeling Friday so far


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think i'll have some port to start the day  followed by some claret



In that order? I like port a lot, do you favour a type?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is a good feeling Friday so far


yeh but you haven't started work yet when that happy feeling will melt away like an icecream left on a hot beach towel


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Day off _*check*_
Sunshine _*check*_
Bacon _*check*_
Cricket _*check*_


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In that order? I like port a lot, do you favour a type?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

morning 

finally, it's the last day of a very busy and emotional week. should be done with these fucking bundles by lunch - they're making me angry and i'm up for a fight!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Day off _*check*_
> Sunshine _*check*_
> Bacon _*check*_
> Cricket _*check*_



cider?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

your guide to badgers noises:





> *SOUND:* *DESCRIPTION:*
> The Churr The Churr is essentially a mating call. It is an 'insistent, deep, throaty, vibrant purr with an oily, bubbling quality'. It has structural similarity to the female purr.
> The Purr The Purr is similar to the Churr, but softer and less intense. Both calls are specific to the mother and directed solely towards her offspring. The purr may be used when grooming or carrying the cubs, to call cubs from the sett, or to encourage the cubs to follow and stay close.
> The Wail The Wail is the call of an infant in distress, usually when the cub is isolated from the mother. As infant distress increases, so does the intensity and rate of wailing.
> ...


http://www.badgerland.co.uk/animals/voice_detailed.html


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Bundle woes


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.wildcru.org/research/research-detail/index.php?theme=&project_id=58

to hear badgers in all his glory


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cider?



I would have one but for some reason wifey finds it a bit annoying before 9am


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.wildcru.org/research/research-detail/index.php?theme=&project_id=58
> 
> to hear badgers in all his glory


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bundle woes


(((badgers)))


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would have one but for some reason wifey finds it a bit annoying before 9am





I'd love a pint right now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning!


Badgers said:


> Has he mastered setting the video yet?




He's normally not too bad with that sort of stuff, I think it was having to press more than one thing at a time which threw him


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd love a pint right now.



Is there a bad time?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd love a pint right now.


wetherspoons are open

offies are open

what's your excuse for not having one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This might sound like a bad thing but these bastards take our sparrows nests


Does the Daily Mail know about this?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think it was having to press more than one thing at a time which threw him



(((your mum)))


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> (((badgers)))





It's me that has bundle woes!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

The cat is in the sunny bit on the settee looking extremely comfy.

I am at my desk in the corner having a very early smoke.

Currently looking at salvage yard stock online. I love this shit.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what's your excuse for not having one?



Henpecked


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Currently looking at salvage yard stock online. I love this shit.



Interesting drag ^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is there a bad time?



never!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> wetherspoons are open
> 
> offies are open
> 
> what's your excuse for not having one?



I'm at work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Delivery arrived and signed for
Washing up time now and do the breakfast prep


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm at work


nip down the pub on your break, quick double vodka and orange, do you a power of good.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Day off _*check*_
> Sunshine _*check*_
> Bacon _*check*_
> Cricket _*check*_


Cunt *check*

Mornin all! Despite mounting money worries, home and work, I am attempting to cast it all out of my mind by wallowing in the fact that it is Freeday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all! Despite mounting money worries, home and work, I am attempting to cast it all out of my mind by wallowing in the fact that it is Freeday



Stiff upper lips


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

Yer, chin up, soj, eh? Mustn't grumble etc



That salvage yard is well overpriced. Shabby chic my arse! Junk is junk


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

Bollocks, work. Ooh, local TV, not too bad...

I apologhise for making anyone nauseous with the above video.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning draggers, coffee, sunshine and no work here today 
Unfortunately I'm housebound as there are a couple of blokes inserting pipes into my hole.
Planned picnic will have to be cancelled


----------



## hiccup (Aug 19, 2011)

This thread has far too many non-draggees on it today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello all.

I am dragging, though I am also a bit weary and wobbly on my feet. Though I am also in the office on  my own this afternoon - he he he


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.wildcru.org/research/research-detail/index.php?theme=&project_id=58
> 
> to hear badgers in all his glory



I think we should leave that to kitty, frankly. A badgers in all his glory is a private matter.

Morning all.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is a good feeling Friday so far


yep,
toast - check
tea - check
bath - not yet checked

next item on the day's agenda - lolling about in the bath.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

I have croissants

at home.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I think we should leave that to kitty, frankly. A badgers in all his glory is a private matter.
> 
> Morning all.


 
(((((our hears))))))


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am dragging, though I am also a bit weary and wobbly on my feet. Though I am also in the office on my own this afternoon - he he he


lockable door?
plenty of snoozing opportunities


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> lockable door?
> plenty of snoozing opportunities


No lockable door sadly but I can hide behind the computer!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey drag! Greetings from Norway! Chuckin it down outside, but true vikings have no regard for weather fair or foul. A boys-only trip to a a wee isle off the coast is in order this weekend come rain or sunshine. I dread to think what my liver will feel like on Sunday.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

Hei! Venn!

Enjoy Norway.  We might get sunshine and 23 degrees tomorrow. I am _very _excited.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hey drag! Greetings from Norway! Chuckin it down outside, but true vikings have no regard for weather fair or foul. A boys-only trip to a a wee isle off the coast is in order this weekend come rain or sunshine. I dread to think what my liver will feel like on Sunday.



Hello Norway! Oh it's like the eurovision song contest!!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I think we should leave that to kitty, frankly. A badgers in all his glory is a private matter.
> 
> Morning all.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

I've reported Ron's post with that obscene video on it.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I've reported Ron's post with that obscene video on it.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Hei! Venn!
> 
> Enjoy Norway. We might get sunshine and 23 degrees tomorrow. I am _very _excited.



It´s supposed to get better here tomorrow as well. Then again we have a saying in Norway, something like "there´s no such thing as bad weather, only faulty attire". Damn, I can´t make that rhyme. It should rhyme, like it does in Norwegian - _det finnes ikke dårlig vær, bare dårlige klær._


----------



## TruXta (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello Norway! Oh it's like the eurovision song contest!!



_Norvége, deux ponts._


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It´s supposed to get better here tomorrow as well. Then again we have a saying in Norway, something like "there´s no such thing as bad weather, only faulty attire". Damn, I can´t make that rhyme. It should rhyme, like it does in Norwegian - _det finnes ikke dårlig vær, bare dårlige klær._



I've heard that in English too.  Well Scottish, it was Billy Connelly. There is no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes.

Doesn't rhyme mind.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Just caught cuntboss in the kitchen trying to make a sneaky cup of tea for herself and the MD


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

Did you put a shout out for your order?

(I don't drink or make tea or coffee at work)


----------



## TruXta (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've heard that in English too. Well Scottish, it was Billy Connelly. There is no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes.
> 
> Doesn't rhyme mind.



But it does make sense. Now where did I put my rain-coat?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just caught cuntboss in the kitchen trying to make a sneaky cup of tea for herself and the MD



I hope she looked really, really embarrased!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hey drag! Greetings from Norway! Chuckin it down outside, but true vikings have no regard for weather fair or foul. A boys-only trip to a a wee isle off the coast is in order this weekend come rain or sunshine. I dread to think what my liver will feel like on Sunday.


like this no doubt:


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But it does make sense. Now where did I put my rain-coat?



Is it in the shop with mine, and my wellies, and stout walking shoes, and breathable goretex top and woollen vest and waterproof over-trouserings?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But it does make sense. Now where did I put my rain-coat?


real vikings get pneumonia before putting on a rain coat


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

Is now a good time to mention I've just had a cup of tea made for me? Hmm...

_Lituanie: nul points._


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did you put a shout out for your order?





QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope she looked really, really embarrased!


She made a full pot and brought it upstairs, which she wouldn't have done if I hadn't caught her.

She was light a rabbit in headlights


----------



## TruXta (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Is it in the shop with mine, and my wellies, and stout walking shoes, and breathable goretex top and woollen vest and waterproof over-trouserings?



Could be.



Pickman's model said:


> real vikings get pneumonia before putting on a rain coat



Pah! I spit in the face of pneumonia. Teeny tiny drops of spit.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just caught cuntboss in the kitchen trying to make a sneaky cup of tea for herself and the MD



Let slip the dogs of war


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hey drag! Greetings from Norway! Chuckin it down outside, but true vikings have no regard for weather fair or foul. A boys-only trip to a a wee isle off the coast is in order this weekend come rain or sunshine. I dread to think what my liver will feel like on Sunday.



International drag 

We need updates and more scandal


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

bundles are done 

just had a __~ and a coffee to celebrate*

*until counsel comes back and wants to change things


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Chores nearly done now 

Sneaked in a few work emails but switching off that nonsense now. Might be too early for a beer......


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a brunch.  It was buttery marmitey toast.  Because I am a greed bastard and couldn't wait til lunchtime


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

What about second breakfast?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2011)

just had me breakfast, sitting in my vest, playing old 7" records. yawn.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Off bed shopping now. 
First time in my life I have done this. 
What to watch out for? 
Are there any scams?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't let a craftmatic salesman into your house.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

Try three. More is superfluous.

Lie down self-consciously on all of them. They have a litle plastic bit on the end of each bed to rest your feet on.

Hum and hah for a bit, open a divan drawer. Buy one at random.

These are the rules. Do not buy a warranty.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Don't let a craftmatic salesman into your house.



This is good ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2011)

big beds are good. bigger the better. size matters.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> big beds are good. bigger the better. size matters.



small is better if it's for your rentable spare room and you want to discourage lodgers from having their partners round 5 nights a week.

bunk beds are good. I think badgers should go with his original choice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Not looking good for interviewee number 1, they were supposed to be here at 12


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not looking good for interviewee number 1, they were supposed to be here at 12



Oops!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oops!



Innit  

We have three people (female people) being interviewed today and I am not there to judge them cruelty


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

I think there's another three due in today, next one at 1.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Innit
> 
> We have three people (female people) being interviewed today and I am not there to judge them cruelty



That isn't fair - we are blucky that the rom used for interviews is off our office so potential newbies have to be paraded through here 



neonwilderness said:


> I think there's another three due in today, next one at 1.



You hope, unless they get 'lost' again


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

They probably just saw cuntboss at the window and decided not to bother


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

Sod Dreams, get one imported.







Juniper bed, only $2,400.

This one's only $4,449:






 Small change. Plus import costs...

_Very_ slow day here. Sun is shining and I'm hunched over this PC waiting for work, bah.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry Ron but they are scary beds!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2011)

two minutes to go 

haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> two minutes to go
> 
> haha


You absolute and utter cunt 
Two minutes and I have the office to myself!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope they get a nice romantic metal framed bed.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry Ron but they are scary beds!!



Know what you mean. They loom. Might have to forgo the fungi with one of those.

I spy a very long transcript coming soon...  just three-and-a-half gruelling hours until cuntdom.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

No sign of number 2 yet


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No sign of number 2 yet



They may be unavailable. Were these interviews arranged before the riots?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Not sure, it's a possibility.  I'll see if number 3 is wearing brand new trainers


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

FR thread has been piss funny today


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

The riot one?  I tend not to bother reading them


----------



## machine cat (Aug 19, 2011)

I've enjoyed it but the zombie one was funnier.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No sign of number 2 yet


Have they arrived yet?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Nope


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nope


Excellent


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry Ron but they are scary beds!!


They really are!!

Fuck that -I'd be having night terrors and impaling meself ont bed frame 

Just been home for a spliff after blazing row with prodigal daughter who has decided to return on saturday but has no money and  no spliff.  No prizes for guessing who's meant to subsidise this.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The riot one? I tend not to bother reading them


Me neither - there are easier ways of being bored


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> No prizes for guessing who's meant to subsidise this.





Managed to dodge the gruesome transcript. New supervisor (who is younger than me, bah) has got it. Serve her right.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent


Hopefully it'll be third time lucky...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Number 3 has just turned up on a moped


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Number 3 has just turned up on a moped


With a overlarge motorbike helmet hopefully!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Didn't see that, but his mate is lounging on another moped across the car park


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Didn't see that, but his mate is lounging on another moped across the car park


 
''I'll just be 10 mins, have a spliff in the carpark while you wait''


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Didn't see that, but his mate is lounging on another moped across the car park


Oh fantastic, is he about 15 or something. I hope they are going down the shops or the local arcade after!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

About 17/18 I think, it'll be interesting to see how he's dressed.  I expect cuntboss will be having a whinge when he's gone


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Didn't see that, but his mate is lounging on another moped across the car park



I bet he describes himself as being 'skill' in the interview and his hobby is snowboarding or surfing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> About 17/18 I think, it'll be interesting to see how he's dressed. I expect cuntboss will be having a whinge when he's gone


Cuntboss can cunt off - at least he turned up ! I hope he gets the job so you can call him ScooterBoy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Well he is the favorite so far (by default), we'll have to see what number 4 is like.  If they show up.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

I have laid on a super kingsize memory foam mattress (£2000) and it is the future.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have laid on a super kingsize memory foam mattress (£2000) and it is the future.


I am very envious - I wanted one of those when we got a new mattress a few years ago but couldn't persuade Mr. QofG's. They look and felt - in my few minutes of mestling onto the one in the showroom! _- sooooo_ comfy


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have laid on a super kingsize memory foam mattress (£2000) and it is the future.



tempur2000?

You know some people complain that they retain too much heat?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't afford the MF mattress sadly but think we have chosen. Ordering Monday once we have decided between king and superking  

Superking sounds a bit like Burger King so winning for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Number 4 is downstairs now.

Found number 3's 'TrippleVodka Sessioner' apparently


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Number 4 is downstairs now.
> 
> Found number 3's 'TrippleVodka Sessioner' apparently



I have no idea what this means but I quite like the sound of it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Managed to delete half the sentence when copying and pasting 

Should have read - Found number 3's Facebook profile, his surname is 'TrippleVodka Sessioner' apparently


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Managed to delete half the sentence when copying and pasting
> 
> Should have read - Found number 3's Facebook profile, his surname is 'TrippleVodka Sessioner' apparently


Oh that is class - please, please, please take him on he sounds funny. Though I reckon that should really be "TrippleAlcoPop Sessioner!"


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, he is 16 apparently, so that's probably fairly accurate


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2011)

just got home - went to the Museum of London, very good and FREE! then got looted at Simpson's Tavern, in the city, charged me £7.40 for a pint of Harveys and a glass of mineral water (still) facking liberty!

they did serve a very nice Steak and Kidney pie which I enjoyed very much (with mash and peas) Mrs21 went for the Lancashire Hot Pot (shared same side) - pricy - but a lovely place - old fashioned chop house basically.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

I really like the Museum of London - great place 
Bored now - I may try and sneak off at early as there is no one here, little work, and it's dull!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 19, 2011)

Hurtling headfirst into the last hour...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Well, he is 16 apparently, so that's probably fairly accurate


What was interviewee 4 like. Any scooters, vodka bottles...?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

Didn't see number 4 and his CV isn't lying about like number 3's


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

Did he turn up?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Didn't see number 4 and his CV isn't lying about like number 3's


 Don't they realise we need to know!

Just had a text from strange boss. She and a few others have been to a memorial do this afternoon but she is coming back to work....for 5.00pm. We close at 5.30pm. Why....really why?!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't they realise we need to know!
> 
> Just had a text from strange boss. She and a few others have been to a memorial do this afternoon but she is coming back to work....for 5.00pm. We close at 5.30pm. Why....really why?!



to stop you sloping off early.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> to stop you sloping off early.


_And_ there is that too! Might slope off at 4.55 so I can avoid her!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't they realise we need to know!
> 
> Just had a text from strange boss. She and a few others have been to a memorial do this afternoon but she is coming back to work....for 5.00pm. We close at 5.30pm. Why....really why?!


she probably isn't coming back, but wants the rest of you to stay all day just in case


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she probably isn't coming back, but wants the rest of you to stay all day just in case


^ this

come on 5 o clock.  I reallllly need you. Reallllllly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

I am now going to grumble and complain for the best half hour *mumble, mumble, s'not fair, mumble, mumble*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh - am gonna make sausage and mash tonight - but I'm going to use all quorn sausages, after last time


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am now going to grumble and complain for the best half hour *mumble, mumble, s'not fair, mumble, mumble*


Hate to be pedantic (well, I don't really) but you have mumbled when you said that you were actually going to grumble. Tsk.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh - am gonna make sausage and mash tonight - but I'm going to use all quorn sausages, after last time



 No sausage roulette this time then!?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hate to be pedantic (well, I don't really) but you have mumbled when you said that you were actually going to grumble. Tsk.



I am angry and confused


----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2011)

Have a nice weekend everyone.  I'm having a celebratory curry and a few beers tonight I think.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2011)

quorn sausages? ....does not compute...

they asked if I wanted a sausage with my steak and kidney pie at lunch time - so I said yes, and there was a massive sausage at the side


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh - am gonna make sausage and mash tonight - but I'm going to use all quorn sausages, after last time



Ever tried the Linda McCartney ones? They actually taste of pork. Odd things.

Cunt alert - am off in less than aminute. And then no more drag for two weeks. I'll miss you all...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No sausage roulette this time then!?


No 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I am angry and confused



Hehe



marty21 said:


> quorn sausages? ....does not compute...



Eh they're not that bad actually - the quorn cumberland ones. Better than Linda McFartneys crumbly crap.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> quorn sausages? ....does not compute...
> 
> they asked if I wanted a sausage with my steak and kidney pie at lunch time - so I said yes, and there was a massive sausage at the side


It would have been rude to have refused!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh - am gonna make sausage and mash tonight - but I'm going to use all quorn sausages, after last time


Put in a rogue pork one just to keep him on his toes


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm listening to Paul Simon singing about chicken gumbo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm listening to Paul Simon singing about chicken gumbo.


Is it making you hungry?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it making you hungry?



It was but the subsequent gushing Steve Wright interview with him is putting me off my appetite


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Put in a rogue pork one just to keep him on his toes


Not after last time!  I am still shamed about that   Told his brothers and they were aghast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2011)

Aw fuck it I think I'm going go anyway! Wobbly legs excuse . Good weekend all


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 19, 2011)

Have a good weekend yous.
I've finished!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It would have been rude to have refused!


mrs21 refused  and then nicked some of mine


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2011)

On the way to Kent on the train. Has been a good day, just not enough beer and cricket for a holiday day.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2011)

Fare thee well, urbans one and all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2011)

I've just had fish, chips, half a battered sausage and half a saveloy....lush


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2011)

battered sausage and saveloy eh?

*does sid james laugh*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

morning all - back to the drag after LONG weekend


----------



## machine cat (Aug 22, 2011)

morning 

going to deliver my bundles to court in a few minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> going to deliver my bundles to court in a few minutes



Does that involve going for a walk in the lovely sunshine? 
(unless you haven't got any lovely sunshine)

Morning all - how did it get to be Monday morning again so quickly


----------



## machine cat (Aug 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Does that involve going for a walk in the lovely sunshine?
> (unless you haven't got any lovely sunshine)



Lovely sunshine here. I may take the long route to court


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lovely sunshine here. I may take the long route to court





I may have to grab an envelope and take it for a walk round campus in a bit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning dragchampions


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2011)

mornin' all 

i'm alright jack


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2011)

Mornin all

Skinty McSkint of Skintsville signing in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

Yawning on the sofa so far. Have a few chores to do but we are off to visit some friends later.

Was a full day yesterday. Went car-booting first thing, had a fry-up and then went to Bentley Wildfowl & Motor Museum with my family. Then onto Greenwich Park for the annual picnic with wifeys family. Late home feeling tired and pissed so a successful day. The only bad thing that happened yesterday was that we drove past World of Fishes and never went in


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Skinty McSkint of Skintsville signing in



I know that feeling 
Pay day on Thursday though, so the end is in sight.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Skinty McSkint of Skintsville signing in



When is dragpayday Skinty McSkint of Skintsville? Is the poverty getting the poetic creative juices flowing? Are you trying to live common people? Doing whatever common people do?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning. Nice to see everyone


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2011)

nicer to see them in the bloody pub


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2011)

i woke up at 4am feeling like i was gonna puke. but i didn't thank goodness.

feeling very tired now though....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i woke up at 4am feeling like i was gonna puke. but i didn't thank goodness.
> 
> feeling very tired now though....


should have called in sick


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> nicer to see them in the bloody pub



Are you in the pub?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you in the pub?


not yet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> should have called in sick


yeh, probably should have....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not yet



Yet eh?

I fancy the pub but have to go and see some humans we know in Camberwell. They are not as good as the pub but they DO have a tortoise.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I know that feeling
> Pay day on Thursday though, so the end is in sight.



Yep - have transferred another big chunk of my rapidly dwindling emergency fund into account to pay for FUCKING clutch to be replaced.  Never ends 



Badgers said:


> When is dragpayday Skinty McSkint of Skintsville? Is the poverty getting the poetic creative juices flowing? Are you trying to live common people? Doing whatever common people do?



Thursday, but have to fork out for another shit ton of stuff this month, plus guests staying mid month for god knows how long.  Sent some pomes off to publishers as it goes but takes a while to hear back and am not very hopeful


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Skinty McSkint of Skintsville signing in


Same, still another 9 days to go too


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Same, still another 9 days to go too


haha


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

One more smoke then battle with the kitchen which is not my mess


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

The kitchen can wait 

How is the real drag going?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

dragging along at a fair clip here at the mo'.   Not sure how long that will last.

Morning draggers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2011)

i want to go to sleep now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all - just got in as I am feeling rotten. Two nights of almost constant period pain has meant little sleep and lots of anger 

About to take more tablets. And possibly put my head on my desk for a little cry.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww queeny - sorry to hear that lass


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

busy marty is busy 

also sunburnt on the neck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Awww queeny - sorry to hear that lass


Thanks soj


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

I have just taken delivery of a Jam Thermometer! It is for my Mum rather than me so I cannot stick it amusingly into various orifices to see how hot I am


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just taken delivery of a Jam Thermometer! It is for my Mum rather than me so I cannot stick it amusingly into various orifices to see how hot I am



Get it in Newbie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get it in Newbie


I don't even want to think about Newbie's orifices 

Isn't neon getting a newbie soon? We need a new newbie!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just taken delivery of a Jam Thermometer! It is for my Mum rather than me so I cannot stick it amusingly into various orifices to see how hot I am



You can.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Isn't neon getting a newbie soon? We need a new newbie!



Yeah, we need news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You can.


I'd never be able to eat my Mum's marmalade with a clear conscience though


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy marty is busy
> 
> also sunburnt on the neck



too busy for scrabble


----------



## machine cat (Aug 22, 2011)

bastards pleaded at the last minute. this means the judge and jury won't get to see my bundles


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

(((mc's neglected bundles)))


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bastards pleaded at the last minute. this means the judge and jury won't get to see my bundles



They care nothing for the working man


----------



## machine cat (Aug 22, 2011)

on the plus side it means i can take my tie off


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> too busy for scrabble


can't play during the day - FB blocked at work  worse than Nazi Germany, etc


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bastards pleaded at the last minute. this means the judge and jury won't get to see my bundles


bastard briefs!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> can't play during the day - FB blocked at work  worse than Nazi Germany, etc


This is bad news. I only tend to play when I'm at work 
I can see that our games are going to last a l o n g time


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> This is bad news. I only tend to play when I'm at work
> I can see that our games are going to last a l o n g time


that's fine - you haven't scored big today have you?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that's fine - you haven't scored big today have you?



Not particularly big, but I am still beating you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Not particularly big, but I am still beating you


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

Cuntboss had made a pot of tea, but left sour milk in the jug


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss had made a pot of tea, but left sour milk in the jug


She needs hurting. It's the only way she'll learn. Or she should be made to drink the sour milk.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She needs hurting. It's the only way she'll learn. Or she should be made to drink the sour milk.


She drinks her tea black (like a wrong'un), so instead of sorting the milk like anyone else would have she's been  cunt and just left


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> *She drinks her tea black* (like a wrong'un), so instead of sorting the milk like anyone else would have she's been cunt and just left



That is so very wrong. I am curling my lip in distaste as I type this!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She drinks her tea black (like a wrong'un), so instead of sorting the milk like anyone else would have she's been cunt and just left


newsflash: tea loses its health value when you add milk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> newsflash: tea loses its health value when you add milk


I don't want health I want taste!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She drinks her tea black (like a wrong'un), so instead of sorting the milk like anyone else would have she's been cunt and just left


when I drink Darjeeling tea, I always have it black - and other posh teas-  builders tea is always with milk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

This made me think of the drag


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't want health I want taste!


yeh? you don't show taste by ruining a perfectly good drink


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

Think we have Harry Potter at the cinema tonight


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This made me think of the drag



I would like a nap pls


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> newsflash: tea loses its health value when you add milk


Still no excuse for being a cunt though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh? you don't show taste by ruining a perfectly good drink



Shut up you  *takes a big swig of builder's tea*


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like ScooterTripleVodkaBoy could be starting in 2 weeks time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like ScooterTripleVodkaBoy could be starting in 2 weeks time


Hurrah!! I like this - please, please, please take him out and get him drunk on his first day


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like ScooterTripleVodkaBoy could be starting in 2 weeks time



Will his mate be waiting for him in the carpark?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like ScooterTripleVodkaBoy could be starting in 2 weeks time


this is good news, we look forward to his glorious career


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like ScooterTripleVodkaBoy could be starting in 2 weeks time


Yay! I like him already.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hurrah!! I like this - please, please, please take him out and get him drunk on his first day


I believe there is a night out planned with one of the manufacturers next month


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like ScooterTripleVodkaBoy could be starting in 2 weeks time



Make sure you tell him in detail about how strangers on the internet have been discussing him and speculating over his life. Measuring his worth without even meeting him and have already nicknamed him too.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

Make sure that you tell him that cuntboss likes a triple vodka added to her tea every morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I believe there is a night out planned with one of the manufacturers next month



They will test him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

Off at 4.30pm today, with my jam thermometer, as I am not feeling well.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

Should Wagon Wheels be kept in the fridge on a warm day such as today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should Wagon Wheels be kept in the fridge on a warm day such as today?


I am going for yes or you may end up with too much a sticky gooey mess


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should Wagon Wheels be kept in the fridge on a warm day such as today?



You like an awful lot of wrong food.

Get yourself snuggled up at home, Quoggy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They will test him


I believe we are going here, so he can have a proper drink instead of triple alcopops. Actually I think he's still under age, so it'll have to be a triple lemonade


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You like an awful lot of wrong food.


What's wrong with wagon wheels?  Apart from the fact they're a lot smaller than they used to be.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should Wagon Wheels be kept in the fridge on a warm day such as today?



I can't believe they still make those.
They're gross.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I believe we are going here, so he can have a proper drink instead of triple alcopops. Actually I think he's still under age, so it'll have to be a triple lemonade


That looks a really good pub, lots of beer choices....get him a pint of draight cider he'll be okay


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That looks a really good pub, lots of beer choices....get him a pint of draight cider he'll be okay


I agree - that does look like a good pub.
More pubs should serve bar snacks like that


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm hankering after a stotty with ham and pease pudding now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I believe we are going here, so he can have a proper drink instead of triple alcopops. Actually I think he's still under age, so it'll have to be a triple lemonade



Fine looking place. He will be fine


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What's wrong with wagon wheels? Apart from the fact they're a lot smaller than they used to be.



this.



100% masahiko said:


> I can't believe they still make those.
> They're gross.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What's wrong with wagon wheels? *Apart from the fact they're a lot smaller than they used to be*.



Maybe it's cos you've gotten bigger.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

What is wrong with the humble Wagon Wheel? I got them, two kinds of Club bars and some Taxi bars. Also some big packs of Disco and Pom Bear crisps. A big box of loose sweet cigarettes and another of foam bananas. The new one on me was a pack of Roller Coasters which look like a Wagon Wheel knock off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Maybe it's cos you've gotten bigger.


No, back in the day they were the size of actual wagon wheels.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No, back in the day they were the size of actual wagon wheels.


Yep

Nearly hometime and I have done fuck all in between pissing about online and going to and from the fucking garage


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That looks a really good pub, lots of beer choices....get him a pint of draight cider he'll be okay





BoatieBird said:


> I agree - that does look like a good pub.
> More pubs should serve bar snacks like that





Badgers said:


> Fine looking place. He will be fine


It's the latest place by one of our best customers, should be a good meal


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's the latest place by one of our best customers, should be a good meal



Tell the staff to treat the new special yeah.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell the staff to treat the new special yeah.


Maybe they'll need an extra KP that night?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 22, 2011)

Just shook hands with someone who's palm smelt of cheese.
Gonna have a wash...


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Just shook hands with someone who's palm smelt of cheese.
> Gonna have a wash...



Did you know this before or after the handshake? 

What type of cheese?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you know this before or after the handshake?
> 
> What type of cheese?



He's a temp. Just shook hands with him and noticed his palms were sweaty.
Only when I returned to my desk to sit down, I smelt it/him.
Like a roqueforty essence, mixed with feet. I feel sick.


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2011)

That's really grim.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it just his hands that smell like cheese?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe he'd just been eating some cheese.  Ask him.  Say ''Hey got any cheese left, I'm peckish''.

Productive day today.  Well, quite, quite a productive day.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Crikeyotrousers it is really raining in SW2!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

raining in E5 as well, might drive in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> raining in E5 as well, might drive in



Will you be giving yourself a Stig style commentary?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Coffee with _dried milk_ here 
The shop is close but it is raining


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

New job starts today draggerz. Will it be bearable? Will it be dire?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 23, 2011)

Raining  

Morning draggers, I didn't do any of that stuff I said I was gonna do last week. 

Did you go for that kebab job in the end?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> New job starts today draggerz. Will it be bearable? Will it be dire?



Interesting times.
Learn the office politics and who not to mess with,


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

Nah I managed to get one that pays into your bank account instead of in a brown envelope with a nod and a wink. Quite pleased about this really. I spend too much time in kebab houses as it is.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeremy Kyle in an hour


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 23, 2011)

I've only just seen that badgers has dried milk... Feel well pity.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> New job starts today draggerz. Will it be bearable? Will it be dire?



Good luck!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Jeremy Kyle in an hour



Ignore him, he might go away 



tribal_princess said:


> I've only just seen that badgers has dried milk... Feel well pity.



Yeah, shameful stuff this. Think this is my last coffee


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good luck!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



cannot see image


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cannot see image



Save the fish


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Save the fish





Think I'll hold off on posting on certain threads today...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Think I'll hold off on posting on certain threads today...



We have been told then!

Maybe we need a thread when things die down:

*Fish Thread: Attention Seeking Fish Fishing For Posts *should do it?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have been told then!
> 
> Maybe we need a thread when things die down:
> 
> *Fish Thread: Attention Seeking Fish Fishing For Posts *should do it?



Good call!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good call!



It is how we fish roll


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Leftover rice on the cooker. Been out all night but still looks tasty. Should I eat it or start a thread asking if I should eat it? I might just forget it and have sausages but it is important to have choices


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leftover rice on the cooker. Been out all night but still looks tasty. Should I eat it or start a thread asking if I should eat it? I might just forget it and have sausages but it is important to have choices


eat it. it is some time since you posted a food poisoning thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cannot see image


haha


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> eat it. it is some time since you posted a food poisoning thread.



Would you enjoy it more if I ate it then went and sat in the library waiting for it to start?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leftover rice on the cooker. Been out all night but still looks tasty. Should I eat it or start a thread asking if I should eat it? I might just forget it and have sausages but it is important to have choices


I had some reheated rice the other day and haven't died yet, so I'd take a risk


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had some reheated rice the other day and haven't died yet, so I'd take a risk


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

eat it. you'll be fine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you enjoy it more if I ate it then went and sat in the library waiting for it to start?


yes as long as its the library at kcl


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> haha


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leftover rice on the cooker. Been out all night but still looks tasty. Should I eat it or start a thread asking if I should eat it? I might just forget it and have sausages but it is important to have choices


eat it!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

I bottled the rice in the end


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bottled the rice in the end



Life is about taking risks


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my fucking GOD!!!!  I sent off some poems to publishers last week, fully expecting to get a load of rejections cos it's so fucking hard to get published, and I've had an email back from one of them saying they loved the poem, want to publish it online AND in their 'Best of' book that will be out end of September!!!! Fucking HELL!

I was all pissed off about being skint - not anymore!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> New job starts today draggerz. Will it be bearable? Will it be dire?


Good luck!

I am on my new regime of 9.30am-5.00pm from today, damn that employment law that means we can no longer turn a blind eye to reduced working hours and not taking a statutory break 

However the train was late so I didn't get in until 9.40am anyway


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leftover rice on the cooker. Been out all night but still looks tasty. Should I eat it or start a thread asking if I should eat it? I might just forget it and have sausages but it is important to have choices


eat it cold, you'll be fine.
or reheat it and eat it, you'll _probably_ be fine

Rainy, gloomy day here today.
But on the bright side the rain meant that I didn't get stuck behind a combine harvester or a tractor on my way to work, something that seems to happen everytime I get in the car at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh my fucking GOD!!!! I sent off some poems to publishers last week, fully expecting to get a load of rejections cos it's so fucking hard to get published, and I've had an email back from one of them saying they loved the poem, want to publish it online AND in their 'Best of' book that will be out end of September!!!! Fucking HELL!
> 
> I was all pissed off about being skint - not anymore!!



This is good news Sojjy, very good news!! I admire your rampant pessimism but you is a wordsmith my dear!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 23, 2011)

My fingers smell of onions. :|


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh my fucking GOD!!!! I sent off some poems to publishers last week, fully expecting to get a load of rejections cos it's so fucking hard to get published, and I've had an email back from one of them saying they loved the poem, want to publish it online AND in their 'Best of' book that will be out end of September!!!! Fucking HELL!
> 
> I was all pissed off about being skint - not anymore!!



very 
will you put up a link when they put it online? please?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> New job starts today draggerz. Will it be bearable? Will it be dire?


Good luck chuck!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Life is about taking risks



I am simply swapping one set of complications for another. I may have run away from the rice challenge but the day is young..............


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> very
> will you put up a link when they put it online? please?


Aye will do!  The site is for funny stuff, and as Bee will tell you I am more like Brian off Spaced in my work hehe, but I sent them a short funny one I wrote last year when I was just starting to write, and cannot believe they like it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh my fucking GOD!!!! I sent off some poems to publishers last week, fully expecting to get a load of rejections cos it's so fucking hard to get published, and I've had an email back from one of them saying they loved the poem, want to publish it online AND in their 'Best of' book that will be out end of September!!!! Fucking HELL!
> 
> I was all pissed off about being skint - not anymore!!


whilst i send the warmest of congratulations on this news, i would also urge some caution about being persuaded to part with serious cash for any publication. i had a poem published online before and then they said that they were compiling a special edition as well as having a big bash to celebrate the publication of said edition. it became apparent that it was little more than a vanity publishing scam, that relied on people getting very excited about being published basically.

i hope that yours isn't like this though sojjy


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh my fucking GOD!!!! I sent off some poems to publishers last week, fully expecting to get a load of rejections cos it's so fucking hard to get published, and I've had an email back from one of them saying they loved the poem, want to publish it online AND in their 'Best of' book that will be out end of September!!!! Fucking HELL!
> 
> I was all pissed off about being skint - not anymore!!



excellent news!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am simply swapping one set of complications for another. I may have run away from the rice challenge but the day is young..............


face another challenge today!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> whilst i send the warmest of congratulations on this news, i would also urge some caution about being persuaded to part with serious cash for any publication. i had a poem published online before and then they said that they were compiling a special edition as well as having a big bash to celebrate the publication of said edition. it became apparent that it was little more than a vanity publishing scam, that relied on people getting very excited about being published basically.
> 
> i hope that yours isn't like this though sojjy


It's not one of those Paulie - am already aware of scams like that   No cash required from me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I am more like Brian off Spaced in my work


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It's not one of those Paulie - am already aware of scams like that  No cash required from me


oh good, so all good news, which is what we need on such a miserable day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aye will do! The site is for funny stuff, and as Bee will tell you I am more like Brian off Spaced in my work hehe, but I sent them a short funny one I wrote last year when I was just starting to write, and cannot believe they like it!


That is very, very good news. Well done you!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> face another challenge today!



Replace all my blood with ale? 
Eat two pizzas in one sitting? 

Anything to avoid the challenge of tidying my side of the bed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Replace all my blood with ale?
> Eat two pizzas in one sitting?
> 
> Anything to avoid the challenge of tidying my side of the bed



they are good challenges


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Sausage challenge first


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sausage challenge first


the ultimate challenge


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

I have just emptied the hole punch....some of the bits ended in the bin!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

I suppose I should get on with some work 
I've managed to avoid it so far today.
I've been too busy booking our next holiday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I suppose I should get on with some work
> I've managed to avoid it so far today.
> I've been too busy booking our next holiday


oooh, where are you going?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

Well done, soj.   

Wet.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

We're off to Ironbridge for 4 nights in the October half term.
We want to do all the Ironbrdige museums (including Blist Hill Victorian Village where they filmed Victorian Pharmacy)


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> We're off to Ironbridge for 4 nights in the October half term.
> We want to do all the Ironbrdige museums (including Blist Hill Victorian Village where they filmed Victorian Pharmacy)



I stayed here when I went there.

http://www.themalthouseironbridge.co.uk/


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I stayed here when I went there.
> 
> http://www.themalthouseironbridge.co.uk/



Looks lovely, but we'll be slumming it (or not) in our caravan.
There, I've said it - we own a caravan 

Did you visit the museums?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

55 minutes then i'm done for the day


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Looks lovely, but we'll be slumming it (or not) in our caravan.
> There, I've said it - we own a caravan
> 
> Did you visit the museums?


 
No. I got food poisoning, I think from the hotel breakfast in Cardiff the day before.     This made the weekend slightly less sexy and romantic than intended.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is very, very good news. Well done you!


Thanks queeny!



quimcunx said:


> Well done, soj.


  And you! 

Gonna be on cloud 9 all day now


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree - food poisoning isn't very romantic 
So you're not the one the ask about nice places to eat in the area then?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gonna be on cloud 9 all day now



Bask in your well deserved and hard won glory Soj


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> No. I got food poisoning, I think from the hotel breakfast in Cardiff the day before.  This made the weekend slightly less sexy and romantic than intended.



Maybe it wasn't the hotel but Cardiff itself...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Off to brave the rain and forage for supplies soon. Wifey dentist which is not good. I will pop into the hostelry to pass the time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

Fire safety bloke is here checking the extinguishers, thankfully it's not Keith Lard


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fire safety bloke is here checking the extinguishers, thankfully it's not Keith Lard



When is the new lad on the drag news?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so boring here, which is not helping my sleepiness. I think I shall make a cup of tea just for something to do!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh my fucking GOD!!!! I sent off some poems to publishers last week, fully expecting to get a load of rejections cos it's so fucking hard to get published, and I've had an email back from one of them saying they loved the poem, want to publish it online AND in their 'Best of' book that will be out end of September!!!! Fucking HELL!



This is fucking brilliant news! 

Well done you!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When is the new lad on the drag news?


Think he's been offered the position starting on the 5th, dunno if he's accepted yet.  Probably still busy on a triple vodka moped session


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Think he's been offered the position starting on the 5th, dunno if he's accepted yet.  Probably still busy on a triple vodka moped session



If he turns you down is it back to the drawing board?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Think he's been offered the position starting on the 5th, dunno if he's accepted yet. Probably still busy on a triple vodka moped session


Oh he better take the job. He seems a perfect foil for internet hilarity


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If he turns you down is it back to the drawing board?


I think the other one was ok too, so hopefully not.  No news on why the other two didn't turn up, apparently they were both girls so I suspect some kind of conspiracy on cuntboss' part.  She doesn't seem to like the idea of a girl working in the office


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh he better take the job. He seems a perfect foil for internet hilarity



If we all chipped in could we afford a private detective to track him until the 5th?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think the other one was ok too, so hopefully not. No news on why the other two didn't turn up, apparently they were both girls so I suspect some kind of conspiracy on cuntboss' part. She doesn't seem to like the idea of a girl working in the office



Is it still sunny in Newcastle btw? BBC Breakfast had a text from someone  in Newcastle at about 8.00am this morning saying it was sunny there.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

''Ooh, it's sunny. I'll text the BBC! Let them know.''


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it still sunny in Newcastle btw? BBC Breakfast had a text from someone  in Newcastle at about 8.00am this morning saying it was sunny there.



Cloudy with sunny spells here in Leeds


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> ''Ooh, it's sunny. I'll text the BBC! Let them know.''


Maybe it's so unusual to have sun in Newcastle they just had to let people know


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the word 'drizzling'


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe it's so unusual to have sun in Newcastle they just had to let people know


 
And had the BBC on their speed text.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

It's a bit cloudy now, I'll text the BBC an update


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a bit cloudy now, I'll text the BBC an update


Do you have their number on speed text?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

I did nearly text BBC Breakfast once. I can't remember what it was about now but I suspect it was probably some Star Trek related fact they'd got wrong. I didn't though....only because as I was looking for my phone they read out a text from someone saying the same thing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Wifey shouts down the stairs:



> Badgers, can I wear your gay top?



What have we become


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wifey shouts down the stairs:
> 
> What have we become



Pic of top in question please


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pic of top in question please



Will NEVER happen


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you have their number on speed text?


I have a special phone just for texting the BBC with weather updates


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will NEVER happen


You are _so_ no fun


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will NEVER happen



Pleeeeeease!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This is fucking brilliant news!
> 
> Well done you!


Cheers mate!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will NEVER happen


could you at least provide us with a detailed description?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cheers mate!!



This and badgers' top has put me in a good mood for the day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

We've just had a call for accounts (cuntboss) from William Hill 

Wonder if she has a secret gambling habit?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

Office move. Now sitting on new desk.
Spacious. Nice.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

lunch = chicken mayo butty and prawn cocktail crisps


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Office move. Now sitting on new desk.
> Spacious. Nice.





Good view?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Good view?



Average.
Window next to busy road. No-one directly behind me so I can browse forums in peace. Air-con is nice.

And yours?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Average.
> Window next to busy road. *No-one directly behind me so I can browse forums in peace*. Air-con is nice.
> 
> And yours?



^That's the most important bit.

At present I share an office with just 1 (lovely) colleague and we have a crap view.
In the next couple of months we're going into open plan, but with a nicer view.
I know which one I'd prefer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

You see this is why I shouldn't be allowed out at lunchtime!






I buy things! (£3.00 from Robert Dyas btw)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, I have the Marmite butter dish, and toast rack, and snack dish, and egg cups, and kitchen chalkboard and snack dish. I am normal BTW.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry to say Qoggy. The butter dish is too small for butter


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> We're off to Ironbridge for 4 nights in the October half term.
> We want to do all the Ironbrdige museums (including Blist Hill Victorian Village where they filmed Victorian Pharmacy)


we stayed there for a week a few years ago, at the National Trust flat above their shop by the bridge - ace place - went to Blist Hill and plenty of ther places too - lovely area


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry to say Qoggy. The butter dish is too small for butter


 Never mind. I may put small pieces of cheese in it instead

We have a marmite teapot


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wifey shouts down the stairs:
> 
> What have we become


I would like to wear your gay top too pls


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2011)

Hola drag! Still in Norvége, my kidneys hurt a little less today, which is good as I am off to Oslo today until tomorrow. Looking forward to beer in the sunshine and __~ in the park with good friends. Good news of the day, my cousin, who´s going steady with one of my best friends has just got the verdict from the gyno - there be baby on the way! WOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would like to wear your gay top too pls



If you bring my jeans then maybe, only maybe mind


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ^That's the most important bit.





BoatieBird said:


> At present I share an office with just 1 (lovely) colleague and we have a crap view.
> In the next couple of months we're going into open plan, but with a nicer view.
> I know which one I'd prefer




Good colleague is so important.
It depends who the open plan office is shared with right?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If you bring my jeans then maybe, only maybe mind


I will sort out the gay jeans for you asap


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Never mind. I may put small pieces of cheese in it instead
> 
> We have a marmite teapot



It will hold two thirds of a butter and the little knife is worth £3 alone. The teapot is the best thing we have, only obtained on Sunday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will sort out the *gay jeans* for you asap


Are they actually just a pair of denim chaps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are they actually just a pair of denim chaps?


I hope so, I _really_ hope so!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

the natives are kicking off - a special general meeting of the management board - to address and correct board failures about the situation *

*haven't a fucking clue what the situation is


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope so, I _really_ hope so!


I will do some work on them to rectify this


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the natives are kicking off - a special general meeting of the management board - to address and correct board failures about the situation *
> 
> *haven't a fucking clue what the situation is


Lazyboss?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

Was on this website that claims, "*65% of Employers use Psychometric Tests in their recruitment process, knowing yourself and your weaknesses is the first step to answering those unexpected questions."*

Can this be true? Cos I think I have a psychometric question that can be the new set-standard. 

Q. "You can't polish a turd" is a modern English proverb. The obvious come-back to this is "yes, but you can roll it in glitter."

If you were to roll a turd in glitter, what colour glitter would you use?

(sorry I'm bored)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lazyboss?


surprisingly not - I think it's infighting amongst the tenants


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> If you were to roll a turd in glitter, what colour glitter would you use?
> 
> (sorry I'm bored)



That multi-coloured glitter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Was on this website that claims, "*65% of Employers use Psychometric Tests in their recruitment process, knowing yourself and your weaknesses is the first step to answering those unexpected questions."*
> 
> Can this be true? Cos I think I have a psychometric question that can be the new set-standard.
> 
> ...



Red and gold and I would use it as a Christmas Decoration


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

GARY GLITTER.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the natives are kicking off - a special general meeting of the management board - to address and correct board failures about the situation *
> 
> *haven't a fucking clue what the situation is



Find answers. You have 48 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> .
> 
> Q. "You can't polish a turd" is a modern English proverb. The obvious come-back to this is "yes, but you can roll it in glitter."
> 
> ...



Brown glitter


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Find answers. You have 48 minutes


you can't handle the truth !


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Red and gold and I would use it as a Christmas Decoration





Spoiler: colour of turd glitter



We were discussing this in our office and only one person said 'red and gold.' They too were thinking of Xmas.
Interestingly, majority of people say 'silver.' I think that's the normal response. The people (only 2) who said 'gold' were managers. ummm.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldn't get the job.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Spoiler: colour of turd glitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh, interesting! Purple would be quite good too I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd use the colour out of space, then they'd all go mad and I wouldn't need to worry about the interview


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Here you are then you vultures. Kitty models my gay top while holding a small toy bird on a stick.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

That is less gay than I had hoped.

good hair though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> That is less gay than I had hoped.


It's still quite gay tbf 

It'll go well with Marty's chaps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

That is quite gay tbf. Please tell me you wore it with matching cerise trousers, baggy ones. Or shorts!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's still quite gay tbf
> 
> It'll go well with Marty's chaps


Marty's chaps would like this


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



Did you make that top yourself? Isn't it that the 'No Fear' logo on top of the Quicksilver one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's still quite gay tbf
> 
> It'll go well with Marty's chaps


Or just these


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

That's not GAY - that's all too-cool-for-school unnecessary snowboard wear for people who've never been near a snowboard


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is quite gay tbf. Please tell me you wore it with matching cerise trousers, baggy ones. Or shorts!



He isn't but I do have Cerise hair dye to do on Saturday so I think I should keep the top really


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> He isn't but I do have Cerise hair dye to do on Saturday so I think I should keep the top really


Definitely! He can only keep it if he wears it with cerise trousers AND dyes his hair!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That's not GAY - that's all too-cool-for-school unnecessary snowboard wear for people who've never been near a snowboard



I have been on the board before  

The truth was it was fucking cheap and amused me 

(((My dress sense))))


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Did you make that top yourself? Isn't it that the 'No Fear' logo on top of the Quicksilver one?



It was in the TK Maxx sale. You know you have made it in life when you make these sort of impulse buys


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It was in the TK Maxx sale. You know you have made it in life when you make these sort of impulse buys


you are winning at gay tops today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you are winning at gay tops today



Ball in your court tomorrow sir


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *I have been on the board before*
> 
> The truth was it was fucking cheap and amused me
> 
> (((My dress sense))))


So have I sir

And off, then on, then off again, then on....I have had bruises the size of small children


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> So have I sir
> 
> And off, then on, then off again, then on....I have had bruises the size of small children



Were they also the shape of small children?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ball in your court tomorrow sir


I won't let you down


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> So have I sir
> 
> And off, then on, then off again, then on....I have had bruises the size of small children



I normally hate shit like this. Was made to go by an ex first of all and expected to look like a flat foot fail of a fool. What oddly happened was I picked it up straight away and she struggled. Then she fell down and hurt herself so I was on the slopes all day on my own having a great time. She was a bit grumpy but I put it down to the fact she had paid for the trip and was probably on the blob or summat.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

We should be meeting TripleVodkaScooterBoy on Thursday afternoon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We should be meeting TripleVodkaScooterBoy on Thursday afternoon


This pleases me!! A lot


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I won't let you down



This is quoted and tomorrow people want photos and they will have them by Jove


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Was on this website that claims, "*65% of Employers use Psychometric Tests in their recruitment process, knowing yourself and your weaknesses is the first step to answering those unexpected questions."*
> 
> Can this be true? Cos I think I have a psychometric question that can be the new set-standard.
> 
> ...


But you _can_ polish a turn - Mythbusters proved it


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> But you _can_ polish a turn - Mythbusters proved it



Link please!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Link please!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJ9fy1qSFI


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

There is bed news in the offing


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Were they also the shape of small children?



_Some _of them, yes.  What of it? 



Badgers said:


> I normally hate shit like this. Was made to go by an ex first of all and expected to look like a flat foot fail of a fool. What oddly happened was I picked it up straight away and she struggled. Then she fell down and hurt herself so I was on the slopes all day on my own having a great time. She was a bit grumpy but I put it down to the fact she had paid for the trip and was probably on the blob or summat.


No, she was just screamingly jealous that you could do it and she couldn't.  I know this because I was exactly the same with the person I went with


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Listening to what sounds like a different/new version of China in your Hand by T'pau. The classics are the best I feel


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> _Some _
> No, she was just screamingly jealous that you could do it and she couldn't.  I know this because I was exactly the same with the person I went with



Pfffft, that is the typical female answer tbh


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Just had a call from mrs cat who went to enrol for the second year of her accounting course. They've increased the course price for her from £0 to £1,500 and the machine kitten's nursery place from £0 to £50 per day. So it looks like she's going to have to drop out


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just had a call from mrs cat who went to enrol for the second year of her accounting course. They've increased the course price for her from £0 to £1,500 and the machine kitten's nursery place from £0 to £50 per day. So it looks like she's going to have to drop out



CUNTS.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just had a call from mrs cat who went to enrol for the second year of her accounting course. They've increased the course price for her from £0 to £1,500 and the machine kitten's nursery place from £0 to £50 per day. So it looks like she's going to have to drop out


How the fuck come???  That's some fucking increase!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just had a call from mrs cat who went to enrol for the second year of her accounting course. They've increased the course price for her from £0 to £1,500 and the machine kitten's nursery place from £0 to £50 per day. So it looks like she's going to have to drop out



that's shitty!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> CUNTS.


this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just had a call from mrs cat who went to enrol for the second year of her accounting course. They've increased the course price for her from £0 to £1,500 and the machine kitten's nursery place from £0 to £50 per day. So it looks like she's going to have to drop out



Fucking hell. How horrid for you two. Is there no way?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just had a call from mrs cat who went to enrol for the second year of her accounting course. They've increased the course price for her from £0 to £1,500 and the machine kitten's nursery place from £0 to £50 per day. So it looks like she's going to have to drop out



Oh MC that is terrible, really terrible


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> CUNTS.



Exactly what I said on the phone.



marty21 said:


> that's shitty!



I'm really, really pissed off about it 



sojourner said:


> How the fuck come??? That's some fucking increase!



According to the staff it's due to massive budget cuts. They were angry too because if a lot of students drop out because of the increase in fees (and it's mainly older students with families etc on her course) then they won't be able to run the course anymore and they could be out of a job. So a pretty shitty situation all round.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes,  Cunts is more directed at the ConDems.  99% of my 'CUNTS' are.  I have also seen a 14 fold increase in 'CUNT' ejaculations emanating from me since the ConDems got in.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking hell. How horrid for you two. Is there no way?



Might be able to scrape together the tuition, but the nursery fee just isn't possible.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

that really sucks MC 
I thought that the fees weren't going to increase that much until next year (hence the stampede for uni places this year)?

I do seem to remember that the rules surrounding student loans have changed (or are going to change) so that p/t students will be eligible for them (not sure if she's p/t or not though)


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh MC that is terrible, really terrible



Hasn't been a good couple of weeks for her


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just had a call from mrs cat who went to enrol for the second year of her accounting course. They've increased the course price for her from £0 to £1,500 and the machine kitten's nursery place from £0 to £50 per day. So it looks like she's going to have to drop out


What a bunch of cunts!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> that really sucks MC
> I thought that the fees weren't going to increase that much until next year (hence the stampede for uni places this year)?
> 
> I do seem to remember that the rules surrounding student loans have changed (or are going to change) so that p/t students will be eligible for them (not sure if she's p/t or not though)



It's not uni but the local college she goes to. The vast majority of courses were free in previous years, but this year they haven't been able to find funding for students over 18 studying part time.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

There's some info about alternative sources of funding here:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Educati...rning/FinancialHelpForAdultLearners/index.htm

leaving someone with a half finished qualification is a really shitty thing to do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> There's some info about alternative sources of funding here:
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Educati...rning/FinancialHelpForAdultLearners/index.htm
> 
> leaving someone with a half finished qualification is a really shitty thing to do



I was just thinking is there something like this, some scheme that would help.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Might be able to scrape together the tuition, but the nursery fee just isn't possible.



What kind of hours is the course? Full time or part time?

I am sure you have thought of this but if part time, is there not someone who could have Mini Cat while she is there?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> There's some info about alternative sources of funding here:
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Educati...rning/FinancialHelpForAdultLearners/index.htm
> 
> leaving someone with a half finished qualification is a really shitty thing to do



Wow, cheers 

I've just forwarded it to her - hopefully we might be able to work something out.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah - I fucking love urban sometimes you know 

We all have everything crossed for your missus MC - let us know how you get on


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> What kind of hours is the course? Full time or part time?
> 
> I am sure you have thought of this but if part time, is there not someone who could have Mini Cat while she is there?



It's only one day a week but all family/friends nearby work full time so we can't leave him with anyone for the day.

He seemed to enjoy nursery too


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2011)

It totally shitty fucking cunty shit!
Just when people are trying to retain so they can try so hard to get a fucking non existent job, they take away the training! 
I was reading that they are looking at cutting Open University funding too


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

More than just looking I thought.  Done.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's only one day a week but all family/friends nearby work full time so we can't leave him with anyone for the day.
> 
> He seemed to enjoy nursery too



Oh poo.
You need to get out and make friends with some yummy stay at home mummies (or daddies of course).


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2011)

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/5993


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeah - I fucking love urban sometimes you know
> 
> We all have everything crossed for your missus MC - let us know how you get on



Aye, it's nice how people show support and try to help in any situation (even small things like call the condems cunts ).

Will do some research tonight and phone calls tomorrow and let you know how we get on.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It totally shitty fucking cunty shit!
> Just when people are trying to retain so they can try so hard to get a fucking non existent job, they take away the training!
> *I was reading that they are looking at cutting Open University funding too*



The central gov funding will be cut by approx 80%, the course fees will double (at least) from next year.
This will effectively price out most of the 'leisure learners' which are the bread and butter of the OU 

I may have a vested interest in this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It totally shitty fucking cunty shit!
> *Just when people are trying to retain so they can try so hard to get a fucking non existent job, they take away the training*!
> I was reading that they are looking at cutting Open University funding too



This really pisses me off, all this talk about getting people into jobs etc.. and then they are cutting all the avenues which may do help to do this.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/5993



Can't remember if I've signed that or not.  I've signed so many over the last week.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The central gov funding will be cut by approx 80%, the course fees will double (at least) from next year.
> This will effectively price out most of the 'leisure learners' which are the bread and butter of the OU
> 
> I may have a vested interest in this


80% is what the other unis have had cut innit?  My bloke's got everything crossed that he still has a job in September cos he was only a part-time lecturer, but we're really hoping that the influx of students this year means they want him back.  Preferably fucking full time!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> 80% is what the other unis have had cut innit? My bloke's got everything crossed that he still has a job in September cos he was only a part-time lecturer, but we're really hoping that the influx of students this year means they want him back. Preferably fucking full time!



Fingers crossed for him Soj, it's not a good time to be in education is it?

Yes, I think the 80% cut is across the board, but it's bound to affect the OU more than others.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

i've had a nice long snooze this afternoon and now i'm going back out


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Mixed news day in the drag today. Some big win and some horrid fail. All energy flows according to the whims of the great magnet if we heed the words of Hunter S Thompson.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Fingers crossed for him Soj, *it's not a good time to be in education is it?*
> 
> Yes, I think the 80% cut is across the board, but it's bound to affect the OU more than others.


Nope

Fingers even more crossed that his thesis passes.  Submitting it tomorrow - if he gets that, then it makes it MUCH more likely he will have a job


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Can't remember if I've signed that or not.* I've signed so many over the last week*.


Tell me about it!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i've had a nice long snooze this afternoon and now i'm going back out



Where to?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where to?


down the west end


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Might cunt off in a few minutes...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm cunting off in 10 mins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm cunting off in 10 mins


Me too


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> down the west end



Say hi to the stars


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Say hi to the stars


i shall


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Might cunt off in a few minutes...



Spoil the missus


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Spoil the missus



Will do


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2011)

Cunting off now


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

24 minutes....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> 24 minutes....



Precise ^


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm going to feel every one.

really it should be 15 on top of that on account of morning tardiness.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Nuff said my car boot sister in crime


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh my fucking GOD!!!! I sent off some poems to publishers last week, fully expecting to get a load of rejections cos it's so fucking hard to get published, and I've had an email back from one of them saying they loved the poem, want to publish it online AND in their 'Best of' book that will be out end of September!!!! Fucking HELL!
> 
> I was all pissed off about being skint - not anymore!!


That's ace, soj.


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

New job looks great, btw. Nice folk to work with, easy enough job, possibility of being made permanent after 6 months or so.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> New job looks great, btw. Nice folk to work with, easy enough job, possibility of being made permanent after 6 months or so.


your first day today?


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, went really well.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah, went really well.



Did you have some triple vodkas before you went and did you get your mate to wait for you in the carpark on his scooter?


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm feeling ridiculously chuffed really, but I was fearing the worst with the current job situation. I was preparing for a lengthy bout of unemployment but it looks like I might have fallen on my feet here.


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did you have some triple vodkas before you went and did you get your mate to wait for you in the carpark on his scooter?


Naturally. This is what everyone does, don't they?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> New job looks great, btw. Nice folk to work with, easy enough job, possibility of being made permanent after 6 months or so.



We want the bad news not the good


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm feeling ridiculously chuffed really, but I was fearing the worst with the current job situation. I was preparing for a lengthy bout of unemployment but it looks like I might have fallen on my feet here.



Fucking good skills mate. The draggers are very employable in this climate. We tend not to move much. Any news on net access yet?


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We want the bad news not the good


Yeah sorry about that. There's no cuntboss, no padawan learner and no triple vodka scooter action either, sorry.


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking good skills mate. The draggers are very employable in this climate. We tend not to move much. Any news on net access yet?


Net access limited I expect. I'd like to hang on to this one. Even though I was OK in the last one I'd've been fucked if they'd ever had a trawl through my browsing history.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds all good


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Net access limited I expect. I'd like to hang on to this one. Even though I was OK in the last one I'd've been fucked if they'd ever had a trawl through my browsing history.


porn


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> porn



drag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2011)

drag porn


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm feeling ridiculously chuffed really, but I was fearing the worst with the current job situation. I was preparing for a lengthy bout of unemployment but it looks like I might have fallen on my feet here.


have you met any tenants yet?


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you met any tenants yet?


Nah, its mostly over the phone this one.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drag porn



Show me the money


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Nah, its mostly over the phone this one.



You can tell he is happy as he is in the drag past 10pm


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Nah, its mostly over the phone this one.


less opportunities for visiting stinky flats


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> less opportunities for visiting stinky flats



Less opportunity or Fewer opportunities,  Not less opportunities.  tsk.

*cunts off*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> less opportunities for visiting stinky flats


I've been chastised


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've been chastised



How much did you pay? PM on way


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How much did you pay? PM on way


worth every penny

I would not  pay fewer pennies or lesser pennies tbh


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

Should sleep


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Gah, tired and back to the drag after a 5 day weekend 

Got attacked by a mosquito or something unpleasant yesterday. Bites aplenty


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gah, tired and back to the drag after a 5 day weekend
> 
> Got attacked by a mosquito or something unpleasant yesterday. Bites aplenty


call in sick


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> call in sick



Nah, best to annoy people by scratching myself in the office


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Dragbus heading to the three day week. Should feel rested and recharged after a break but very far from it. Oh well, back in the old routine and a meeting to start the day. There had better be coffee


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

morning 

strike on the dragtrain today so caught the bus instead. not the shortest of journeys but managed to get plenty of reading done


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning sir, hope today brings better news than yesterday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning sir, hope today brings better news than yesterday.



Cheers, me too. It was a bit of an emotional rollercoaster yesterday tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning all

Glad I am at home today as I feel rough, dizzy and nauseous. Am hoping to get my work done quick so I can head back to bed with a cup of tea and a cat in my head!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> New job looks great, btw. Nice folk to work with, easy enough job, possibility of being made permanent after 6 months or so.



How long do you predict the honeymoon period to last? When the 'nice folk' drop their guard around the newbie and you see the real folk you will be spending a third of your life with


----------



## hiccup (Aug 24, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2011)

no it isn't


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning all - nearly half way through the week 

then I have 2 weeks off


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Morning all - nearly half way through the week
> 
> then I have 2 weeks off


haha 

i'm more than halfway through the week


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 24, 2011)

Bank Holiday weekend.
Nearly there. Just hanging on...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> i'm more than halfway through the week


I am off next week though

and the week after


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am off next week though
> 
> and the week after


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am off next week though
> 
> and the week after


but like a good slavey you'll return after that


----------



## hiccup (Aug 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no it isn't



All the better for seeing you, dearest


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> All the better for seeing you, dearest


look outside: is it good summer weather? i fucking think not.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but like a good slavey you'll return after that


as we all do, the Drag gets us all back in the end


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2011)

Mornin all - today is my Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all - today is my Thursday


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all - today is my Thursday



me too


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> me too


Yay for us!   Double cuntage   You going anywhere nice?  I'm off to Solfest on Friday and then got the week off


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yay for us!  Double cuntage  You going anywhere nice? I'm off to Solfest on Friday and then got the week off



dentist in the morning then baby scan in the afternoon then three days doing fuck all 

thinking of going to hebden bridge at some point..


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yay for us!  Double cuntage  You going anywhere nice? I'm off to Solfest on Friday and then got the week off


I'm here all week...

but on Monday I'm getting the Eurostar to Paris, coming back Thursday, then on Saturday driving up to Hay on Wye and staying near there for a week -  10th Wedding Anniversary treats


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> dentist in the morning then baby scan in the afternoon then three days doing fuck all
> 
> thinking of going to hebden bridge at some point..



Sounds lovely apart from the dentist! 



marty21 said:


> I'm here all week...
> 
> but on Monday I'm getting the Eurostar to Paris, coming back Thursday, then on Saturday driving up to Hay on Wye and staying near there for a week -  10th Wedding Anniversary treats



Ooo that sounds ace mart


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm off to Solfest on Friday and then got the week off




Keep a lookout for my weird storyteller mates


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Sounds lovely apart from the dentist!



Not looking forward to it


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Keep a lookout for my weird storyteller mates


Which ones???  I know Kaka Tim is doing some street theatre.  I fancy getting me arse into the open mic tent if it's still there, but I said that at the last two festies and just end up being too off my crust to do owt


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Which ones??? I know Kaka Tim is doing some street theatre. I fancy getting me arse into the open mic tent if it's still there, but I said that at the last two festies and just end up being too off my crust to do owt




http://www.talltalesshortstories.co.uk/ I think they'll have an extra person with them too.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm here all week...
> 
> but on Monday I'm getting the Eurostar to Paris, coming back Thursday, then on Saturday driving up to Hay on Wye and staying near there for a week -  10th Wedding Anniversary treats


 
Oh congratulations!  10 years of wedded drag bliss.

morning.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.talltalesshortstories.co.uk/ I think they'll have an extra person with them too.



  will keep an eye out, love storytellers.  Seem to remember you mentioning them before actually.  God I can't WAIT!!


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 24, 2011)

Congtrats to NVP (on job), Marty (on getting a lovely to marry you) ,Soj (for Solfest & hangovers) and Machine Cat (for another Machine Kitten)

I would have posted yesterday but I was waywayway too busy. In fact the past week has been pretty mental. I have worked 80 hours from 17/08 to 23/08 so waking up this morning was a struggle. Apparantly I was a little elated at work yesterday as I was slowly edging towards 2 weeks off. So I'm about to have a second cuppa in my kitchen whilst waiting for my friend to pop round with her tent so we can try and blag her into the van field at Shambala tomorrow (I will be dressing up Badgers).

Following Shambala we are going straight to Windsor & then to Legoland. I have booked a campsite down there for 4 nights. Here are my questions: Is Windsor castle worth the £17 entrance fee? I will have one day in London (public transport from Windsor) I want to go to V&A and then a show. I'm hoping to get cheapo tickets on the day. Are they worth it? Or is there anything else going on that you want to suggest?

It will be me, my partner & 10yr old son. We have 8 nights sleeping in the camper which I am looking forward to. I managed to find a site for £20 per night afterquite a bit if searching. Some sites wanted in excess of £30 and some would not take 'hippy' conversions!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Meeting started with a row, name calling and finger wagging which was mildly irritating but all water under the bridge now.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 24, 2011)

It's my Thursday too, and I have next week off.
Planning on going to the Ashmoleum in Oxford with the boy on Friday.
I'm looking forward to seeing the European Art, and BoatieBoy is looking forward to seeing 'old stuff and things that people have dug up out the ground' 

Chilling at home early next week with a couple of nights with my lovely friend in the Forest of Dean to finish off the week (and finish off the school hols for BoatieBoy)


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> will keep an eye out, love storytellers. Seem to remember you mentioning them before actually. God I can't WAIT!!


Aye, think I might have mentioned them when you first said you were going

Lunch soon?  I'm fucking starving!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meeting started with a row, name calling and finger wagging which was mildly irritating but all water under the bridge now.


any sighing?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meeting started with a row, name calling and finger wagging which was mildly irritating but all water under the bridge now.



ooh, I like a nice lively meeting - was anyone poining the finger at you Badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ooh, I like a nice lively meeting - was anyone poining the finger at you Badgers?


maybe Badgers started the row , called people names and did a lot of finger waving ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any sighing?


A bit of eye rolling too?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> So I'm about to have a second cuppa in my kitchen whilst waiting for my friend to pop round with her tent so we can try and blag her into the van field at Shambala tomorrow *(I will be dressing up Badgers)*.



You are dead to me now ^



moonsi til said:


> Following Shambala we are going straight to Windsor & then to Legoland. I have booked a campsite down there for 4 nights. Here are my questions: Is Windsor castle worth the £17 entrance fee? I will have one day in London (public transport from Windsor) I want to go to V&A and then a show. I'm hoping to get cheapo tickets on the day. Are they worth it? Or is there anything else going on that you want to suggest?


 
Not been to Windsor Castle but might be worth checking about for deals. Someone like these spammers might help you.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A bit of eye rolling too?


a few facepalms


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any sighing?





BoatieBird said:


> ooh, I like a nice lively meeting - was anyone poining the finger at you Badgers?





neonwilderness said:


> A bit of eye rolling too?



Mainly eye rolling and tutting. Two sales people arguing over money. All very boring but I wish I had filmed it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Congtrats to NVP (on job), Marty (on getting a lovely to marry you) ,Soj (for Solfest & hangovers) and Machine Cat (for another Machine Kitten)
> 
> I would have posted yesterday but I was waywayway too busy. In fact the past week has been pretty mental. I have worked 80 hours from 17/08 to 23/08 so waking up this morning was a struggle. Apparantly I was a little elated at work yesterday as I was slowly edging towards 2 weeks off. So I'm about to have a second cuppa in my kitchen whilst waiting for my friend to pop round with her tent so we can try and blag her into the van field at Shambala tomorrow (I will be dressing up Badgers).
> 
> ...


If you don't mind queuing the half price ticket booth in Leicester Square has some great on the day theatre bargains
http://www.tkts.co.uk/
Never been inside Windsor Castle just into the Great Park which is lovely. I would lend you my Advantage Card which, I think, gets free or reduced entry into the castle but sadly it has my photo on it so unless you want to disguise yourself as me it's probably not going to be much use, sorry!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Quite a busy drag day today then? Since the meeting all is quiet here. Padawan Learner is grumpy, Boss Man is in the pub, Radio Woman is in Turkey, Corporate Man is busy and I am doing email after email after email. Happy, happy, joy, joy.....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

half the week is done - we should celebrate.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

I have sausage rolls that have a 'display until / use by' date of the 19th of August. Will I simply die?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quite a busy drag day today then?


Kinda.  Usual work is a bit quiet today, so I'm lending Mr ManFlu a hand by starting to price one of the projects I'm working on.  Cuntboss usually does this, but she's using being off next week as an excuse to do fuck all 

Probably means there'll be less mistakes though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have sausage rolls that have a 'display until / use by' date of the 19th of August. Will I simply die?


can i have your gay top?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Kinda. Usual work is a bit quiet today, so I'm lending Mr ManFlu a hand by starting to price one of the projects I'm working on. Cuntboss usually does this, but she's using being off next week as an excuse to do fuck all
> 
> Probably means there'll be less mistakes though



Are people speaking of triplevodkascooterboy in hushed tones?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> can i have your gay top?



Yes. It has matching shoes if you are a size 10?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes. It has matching shoes if you are a size 10?


9  I could wear really really thick socks though


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are people speaking of triplevodkascooterboy in hushed tones?


Possibly. Only me, Mr ManFlu and Cuntboss in at the moment.  They are talking complete shite and I'm ignoring them.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Late lunch time soon. Have to go to the bank and the post office so off about 2pm to avoid queueing. Then back for the last 3 hours of the dragging day


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Typical of my fucking new inherited family this


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd best get on with the invoicing then


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

a couple of boris bikes have been dumped on the estate -  a van is on the way to liberate them


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Any update on the aggro Marty? Was a skull involved at all?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Typical of my fucking new inherited family this




Think I ate too much bread for lunch (mini baguette with soup), could do with a bit of a nap now


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any update on the aggro Marty? Was a skull involved at all?


no more aggro , we were untouched, apart from a few empty boxes of brand new trainers that a care-taker found - and I am still looking at teenager's feet to see if they have new trainers on


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Typical of my fucking new inherited family this



I'm not sure how much I care but how did it come about?  ''Oi, Jacks, you got any painting needs doing?  We've got a couple of scallies going begging.''


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a couple of boris bikes have been dumped on the estate -  a van is on the way to liberate them



I wish someone would dump Boris on an estate, preferably in Liverpool.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I wish someone would dump Boris on an estate, preferably in Liverpool.



How long do you think he would last?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> How long do you think he would last?


 
He's quite beefy so I'm going with one main evening meal,  reaheated for lunch and some sandwiches to take to the office.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> He's quite beefy so I'm going with one main evening meal, reaheated for lunch and some sandwiches to take to the office.



and you could probably get some stock out of the bones too


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

long meeting was long


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> long meeting was long


any other business?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> long meeting was long



Any raised voices or finger wagging?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any other business?


does my bonce in when you've been in a long meeting and everyone is dying to get away and the chair asks "any other business" and you get one of those dickheads who says "well, there are a couple of things i'd like to bring up quickly" and you know that the silly pointless fuckers are going to ramble on about a lot of inconsequential shite that really doesn't require anyone to have stayed behind a minute longer as your life slowly ebbs away in front of your eyes!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just heard that about 80 Deloitte's employees will be on the estate in a few weeks , volunteering and helping out - thank fuck I'm away when those accuntancy workers are here doing their good deeds


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any raised voices or finger wagging?



No


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any other business?



 See below:



Paulie Tandoori said:


> does my bonce in when you've been in a long meeting and everyone is dying to get away and the chair asks "any other business" and you get one of those dickheads who says "well, there are a couple of things i'd like to bring up quickly" and you know that the silly pointless fuckers are going to ramble on about a lot of inconsequential shite that really doesn't require anyone to have stayed behind a minute longer as your life slowly ebbs away in front of your eyes!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

Back from an unexpected trip home.  Had call from the other half saying she couldn't find her driving license and needed ID for the bank.  She'd found it by the time I got home  

One of the perils of living 10 minutes from work, killed half an hour though


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> does my bonce in when you've been in a long meeting and everyone is dying to get away and the chair asks "any other business" and you get one of those dickheads who says "well, there are a couple of things i'd like to bring up quickly" and you know that the silly pointless fuckers are going to ramble on about a lot of inconsequential shite that really doesn't require anyone to have stayed behind a minute longer as your life slowly ebbs away in front of your eyes!!!


Mr OneShow is a bad one for this.  He also rambles on about irrelevant shite instead of sticking the point during project meetings, fortunately I don't often attend those.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Humid (hooomid) outside but an interesting walk round town. Some of the highlights below:

Man asked me for 10p then called me a cunt as I had no change
Woman (who looked like a man) then asked me for spare change about 50 yards further down the road but she was polite
Went to the bank which passed without major incident
Purchased cigarettes which passed without major incident
Girl in a high flat above a shop threw water out of her window onto people walking underneath
Went to the post office which passed without major incident  
Woman got changed in the charity shop dressing room without shutting the door and got told off

A full and pleasing lunch


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Back from an unexpected trip home. Had call from the other half saying she couldn't find her driving license and needed ID for the bank. She'd found it by the time I got home
> 
> One of the perils of living 10 minutes from work, killed half an hour though



I know someone* who had to get his missus to travel 45 minutes from work to let him out after he locked himself in (between flat door and main front door)  some people are just idiots

*this man bears a striking resemblence to me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know someone* who had to get his missus to travel 45 minutes from work to let him out after he locked himself in (between flat door and main front door) some people are just idiots
> 
> *this man bears a striking resemblence to me


He sounds like a right cunt


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *this man bears a striking resemblence to me


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta love Future Self today. Rocks in at 9:30, browses wikipedia for a few hours and then cunts off at 3:30


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Gotta love Future Self today. Rocks in at 9:30, browses wikipedia for a few hours and then cunts off at 3:30


That'll be you in a few years


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

that pic can't be marty, he's got trousers on, marty sits around in his pants, fact!!!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That'll be you in a few years



one can only hope


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> one can only hope



There is no hope, do or do not


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is no hope, do or do not



I will have to graduate from smoking rollies to a pipe at some point.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I will have to graduate from smoking rollies to a pipe at some point.


We all need an ambition!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

my ambition is to go home, bye all


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that pic can't be marty, he's got trousers on, marty sits around in his pants, fact!!!


this is true! that picture is an outrage and a MISREPRESENTATION OF THE FACTS


----------



## Thraex (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> long meeting was long



My long meeting was short . This was due to slow lady being asked to leave the meeting early to finish work 'actioned' from last week.

In other news not only do I find HR woman hawt but I am actively fancying my (temporary) clinical manager....not really too sure about this.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> In other news not only do I find HR woman hawt but I am actively fancying my (temporary) clinical manager....not really too sure about this.



We need photos ^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> In other news not only do I find HR woman hawt but I am actively fancying my (temporary) clinical manager....not really too sure about this.



I fancy 5 women in this building


----------



## Thraex (Aug 24, 2011)

^ I shall try and work on that one. So far: Service manager = primary headmistress (aunt Bessie);
clinical director = v. attractive but Black Widow; HR lady = hawt and clinical manager = raunchy-thought provoking.

Ah ha!! We have a doctor leaving next week; I can get pics then.

E2A: Balls, Clinical lovelyness has just told me she's off for tha next two weeks on holiday..._with her other half  _


----------



## hiccup (Aug 24, 2011)

Argh just been given at least an hours work to do, at 4:40!  deathmurderkill


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2011)

I am quite envious, there is no one at work that I fancy  the only two two are remotely fanciable are
a. A right moany cunt who would drive any reasonable person mad
b. Has a fantastic dry sense of humlour but is thinner and shorter than me and makes me feel like a Gargantua the Giantess


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I fancy 5 women in this building



We have none in our office (Radio Woman is more mum to me) but the office upstairs is like a porn casting couch


----------



## Thraex (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm incensed, she spent all that time actively attracting me....then bangs on about her fuckin' bf....grrr. Ah well, Olga won't let me down.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Olga won't let me down.



Olga?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 24, 2011)

wtf... only me left!

i'm supposed to be the first to leave


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm here.  Another hour to go.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

Olga?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 24, 2011)

49 minutes to go...oh oh


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 24, 2011)

fellow slackers.

how much work do you guys get done in the day?
i seem to leave every deadline til last minute....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> fellow slackers.
> 
> how much work do you guys get done in the day?
> i seem to leave every deadline til last minute....



It varies greatly here but I love the last minute deadline too


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2011)

On a training course on Friday. 10till 2 but boss has said call it a day after that. Epic Bank Holiday weekend victory.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> On a training course on Friday. 10till 2 but boss has said call it a day after that. Epic Bank Holiday weekend victory.



This new gig is going far too well. When will the cracks show?


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2011)

True. I'm normally fucked off with it by the second day.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It varies greatly here but I love the last minute deadline too



Phew, I thought it was just me.
I'm like a headless chicken atm.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> True. I'm normally fucked off with it by the second day.



On Monday you will all have to stand up and sing the office song


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I fancy 5 women in this building


don't fancy anyone in the building, one woman works in a team of 9 - she's a lovely woman though - she intimidates lazyboss 

quite a few attractive tenants though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday Eve already. Still nasty getting up but the end is in sight and a long weekend is the goal. Only three of us working today, the rest are already slacking.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Lazy draggers 

Right, time for shower and off to the drag once more.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 25, 2011)

Wet drag.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Wet drag.



Ominous clouds above but rain holding off in SW2 so far.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Edited dp

On the dragbus with BBC London on the wireless.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

lazy drag indeed - I've just woken up - thank the good Lord for flexi-time


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazy drag indeed - I've just woken up - thank the good Lord for flexi-time



Lazyboss likes flexi-time a lot too I would assume?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 25, 2011)

I love flexitime.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I love flexitime.



I don't officially have flex. We can come and go as we please as long as the piss is not taken. Seems to work ok but we are a small company.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all



Morning sir


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2011)

oh what a lovely morning it is


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning sir



Morning.  Lots of people on the dragtrain making there way to Leeds festival today. Their 7am beer/cider swilling was making me jealous 



Pickman's model said:


> oh what a lovely morning it is



It's pissing it down


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lots of people on the dragtrain making there way to Leeds festival today.





machine cat said:


> It's pissing it down


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Their 7am beer/cider swilling was making me jealous



That is temptation drag on epic levels ^


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



when you put it like that...


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am quite envious, there is no one at work that I fancy  the only two two are remotely fanciable are
> a. A right moany cunt who would drive any reasonable person mad
> b. Has a fantastic dry sense of humlour but is thinner and shorter than me and makes me feel like a Gargantua the Giantess



There's no one I really fancy at work either 
There is one bloke who is fairly fanciable but I have the opposite problem to you QoG, he's about a foot and a half taller than me and makes me feel like a munchkin


----------



## hiccup (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't officially have flex. We can come and go as we please as long as the piss is not taken. Seems to work ok but we are a small company.



I shall be taking the piss by cunting off at 3pm today


----------



## Thraex (Aug 25, 2011)

Morning draggers.



Badgers said:


> Olga?



Oh yes, the lovely Olga(s) won't let anyone down...There are actually two Olgas that I'm totally besotted with: Olga Kharlan's my, relatively, new imaginary gf, but I'm being a bit of a cad as Olga Zhovnir's also been on my mind of late.

In drag news I have been given, proper, coffee and am hungover. I only have two people to see today though, and  some safeguarding so not too bad.

Almost through the week...I can almost touch the long weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

I have to phone people


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

wah, in my pants


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Morning draggers.
> 
> Oh yes, the lovely Olga(s) won't let anyone down...There are actually two Olgas that I'm totally besotted with: Olga Kharlan's my, relatively, new imaginary gf, but I'm being a bit of a cad as Olga Zhovnir's also been on my mind of late.



pics?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

ran into lazyboss in the STREET! got off the bus and he suddenly loomed over me  he asked me where I was going , I said to work (he was on his way as well) and then said I go this way (which was the opposite way to him -  a 5 minute walk with lazyboss! - no fucking way - then we parted, and met up again at the door


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wah, in my pants


Are you trying to be marty?!

I have an outrageously strong cup of coffee to start my working day.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lazyboss likes flexi-time a lot too I would assume?


a little too much


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone.  Today is my Freeday. I am THIS MUCH of a cunt   While you're all working tomorrow, I will be off my fucking FACE in a field in Silloth. Ahhhhhh


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good morning everyone. Today is my Freeday. I am THIS MUCH of a cunt  While you're all working tomorrow, I will be off my fucking FACE in a field in Silloth. Ahhhhhh



I am not feeling the Sojlove atm


----------



## Thraex (Aug 25, 2011)

I am made of picture fail


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am not feeling the Sojlove atm



People get like that after being published I hear


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People get like that after being published I hear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you trying to be marty?!
> 
> I have an outrageously strong cup of coffee to start my working day.


well, he is my hero 

now eating tortilla and having a cup of tea, this wah thing is hard work, phew!!!! *mops brow*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People get like that after being published I hear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

it's like we've got a secret drag thread going on, how exciting!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

My boss is talking to me and it is going in one ear and out the other la la la la la!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good morning everyone. Today is my Freeday. I am THIS MUCH of a cunt  While you're all working tomorrow, I will be off my fucking FACE in a field in Silloth. Ahhhhhh


where the fuck is Silloth? You just made that up didn't you? 



Badgers said:


> People get like that after being published I hear


 congrats btw soj - you'll have to let us know the title when it's out


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's like we've got a secret drag thread going on, how exciting!!!!


join the huddle!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good morning everyone. Today is my Freeday. I am THIS MUCH of a cunt  While you're all working tomorrow, I will be off my fucking FACE in a field in Silloth. Ahhhhhh



Cunt 

oh, wait a minute - today is my last day for a week and a bit.

I'll rephrase that - fellow cunt


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Cunt
> 
> oh, wait a minute - today is my last day for a week and a bit.
> 
> I'll rephrase that - fellow cunt



actually I'm off for 2 weeks, I will feel the sojlove on Friday evening until then though .....


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Managed to escape the office for a bit to load up a delivery


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> actually I'm off for 2 weeks, I will feel the sojlove on Friday evening until then though .....



Another fellow cunt 
Have a lovely break marty


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Managed to escape the office for a bit to load up a delivery


you're a cricketer?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you're a cricketer?


Just done a few fast bowls in the warehouse 

Boring sales rep here now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

__~


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

can some post an underscore for me please.

this crappy laptop is packing up and the dash/underscore key has stopped working now  which means i can't log into website. so need to do some c&p action. thanx


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2011)

_


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just done a few fast bowls in the warehouse
> 
> Boring sales rep here now


time for a few bouncers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

no worries, used badgers ciggie to sort.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

___


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ___


Have you gone planking or whatever the young people of today call it!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ___



OMG marty are you flatlining?
Does anybody know how to do CPR?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> OMG marty are you flatlining?
> Does anybody know how to do CPR?



Don't panic. He is using minimalist art to represent his mood.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

There is much rain here...how is it in Newcastle? Nobody texted BBC Breakfast to let me know


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> where the fuck is Silloth? You just made that up didn't you?
> 
> congrats btw soj - you'll have to let us know the title when it's out


Heh - nah, Silloth is where Solfest is held    I love the name of the place - _Silloth_.  You can see Scotland from the festie site! 

Thanks Bee - am still chuffed to fucking bits about it!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> OMG marty are you flatlining?
> Does anybody know how to do CPR?


___////___////___

I'm ok now - close shave though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

you're just showing off your dashs cos you can. now the fecking number six key has stopped working too!!! 

you don't realise how much you use "dash" and "six" until they don't fecking work!!! 

i'm supposed to be having a nice relaxing day, not stressed out over stupid things not working!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

In IT news my new PC has arrived 

This is my new toy but it won't be installed till Tuesday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

i want new pc


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i want new pc



I want new TFT


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's pissing it down


yes, it's really good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Morning.  *Lots of people on the dragtrain making there way to Leeds festival today*. Their 7am beer/cider swilling was making me jealous
> 
> It's pissing it down



Ah that is why there were a number of young people with wellies sitting about at Paddington. On their way to Reading Festival I dare say!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Rain is a bit miserable here.
Had no plans to go out and have good lunch items here


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ah that is why there were a number of young people with wellies sitting about at Paddington. On their way to Reading Festival I dare say!



were they drinking?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> were they drinking?


No they weren't, the lightweights!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Undecided whether to go out or not, had a look at this week's offers at Aldi anf the only thing of note is some Mr Porky's cracking 

TripleVodkaScooterBoy should be here in a couple of hours


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Undecided whether to go out or not, had a look at this week's offers at Aldi anf the only thing of note is some Mr Porky's cracking
> 
> *TripleVodkaScooterBoy should be here in a couple of hours*


You cannot know how stupidly happy this news makes me! 

Buy him some Mr. Porky's as a treat!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TripleVodkaScooterBoy should be here in a couple of hours



The unveiling


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

lazyboss has been making frantic calls all morning - might be something to do with anonymous flyer sent to whole estate slagging him off


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't send the flyer though - 

I think it's a disgruntled tenant - who had a run in with him I think I know the fellah - he's a proper moaner cunt


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Undecided whether to go out or not, had a look at this week's offers at Aldi anf the only thing of note is some Mr Porky's cracking
> 
> TripleVodkaScooterBoy should be here in a couple of hours



red carpet welcome ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You cannot know how stupidly happy this news makes me!
> 
> Buy him some Mr. Porky's as a treat!





Badgers said:


> The unveiling


Think he's only coming in to sort paperwork, but cuntboss is going to bring him up to the office.  Hopefully she won't just dump him with me like she has done with others in the past


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> red carpet welcome ?


A carpet of Mr. Porky's crackling


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Is this going to be a 5k week btw?  Targets seem to have been forgotten about with the new boards.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> red carpet welcome ?





QueenOfGoths said:


> A carpet of Mr. Porky's crackling


I have limited resources available - http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week34Thursday11.htm?WT.z_src=main

Could do a Mr Porky's tarpaulin?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is this going to be a 5k week btw? Targets seem to have been forgotten about with the new boards.


Good point. I am bored and have no work so am happy to up the thread count immeasureably!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

lazyboss is off for two weeks - a lot can happen in two weeks - and the tenant meeting to basically slag him off is in the next two weeks - enjoy your holiday lazyboss


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

We should only need about 150 posts tomorrow, a 5k week is in our hands


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have limited resources available - http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week34Thursday11.htm?WT.z_src=main
> 
> Could do a Mr Porky's tarpaulin?



There are some quite good bargains at Aldi. A few bottles of Mythos Beer and the petrol chainsaw and you have got a PARTY!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think it's a disgruntled tenant - who had a run in with him I think I know the fellah - he's a proper moaner cunt



That is fine skills whoever sent the flyer.
How is that man still employed?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are some quite good bargains at Aldi. A few bottles of Mythos Beer and the petrol chainsaw and you have got a PARTY!!



*makes a note not to attend any parties thrown by Qoggy*

or should that be Quoggy (with a u?)


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are some quite good bargains at Aldi. A few bottles of Mythos Beer and the petrol chainsaw and you have got a PARTY!!




Some of the offers are pretty good, but some is complete tat


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is fine skills whoever sent the flyer.
> How is that man still employed?


blackmail skillz probably


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> *makes a note not to attend any parties thrown by Qoggy*
> 
> or should that be Quoggy (with a u?)


Mmmmm....I like the use of the "u" myself but am happy to be u-less!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> blackmail skillz probably



You ever get this treatment or are you seen as a man of the (skull) people?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmmm....I like the use of the "u" myself but am happy to be u-less!!



noted


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

nice and sunny now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nice and sunny now



SW18 has confirmed to the sun too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

I have just spilt the remainder of my coffee all over the desk....it now smells of dank coffee and sour milk .

I am useless!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am useless!



You are in good company here Qoggylicious x


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Lunch then. Have already eaten most of today's haul but off out for a stroll and some fresh air. Possible visit to the charity shop for a browse round but little else on the agenda.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Went for a 'Penne Pepperoni' from Aldi, quite nice and cuntboss complained about the smell so double win


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2011)

i had a very nice salad, baked potato and pizza at my gf's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I had a very uneventful lunch half hour.

I didn't drop my phone down the loo, I didn't go out, I did read a bit of my rubbish book and I did sit on a broken chair in the rest room, though tbf all the chairs in the rest room are broken, like a loser.

Anyone who spends their lunch in the rest room is a loser. FACT!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyone who spends their lunch in the rest room is a loser. FACT!


We don't even have a restroom


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

chip butty for lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We don't even have a restroom


If you imagine the worse station or doctors waiting room you have ever been in, complete with a pile of old magazines and wobbly mis-matched chairs that is ours.

I tend to try and avoid it as the only people who use it with any regularity at lunchtime are Mr. Moany, The Monolith and my Nemesis none of whom I care to spend any time with. Even in silence!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You ever get this treatment or are you seen as a man of the (skull) people?


the skull disappeared


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

just ran into a drunken tenant.

DT - Oi , I want a word with you, are you fucking stupid or what 
me -  Hello DT
DT - I fucking told you I wanted a morning fucking appointment 
me - Yep, I'm not sure what happened, I'll sort it out
DT - It's not fucking good enough, I'm going to the fucking solicitors, I've had enough
me - if you want to that, I can't stop you , I'll give repairs another call and see if we can sort this
DT - I'm fucking furious and I'm fucking pissed up, I don't want to get arrested again
me - perhaps you should go home then
DT - If it isn't sorted out today I'm gonna go fucking mental 
me - It won't be sorted out today - they couldn't do the roof repair as it was raining this morning
DT - 
ME - OK Then, talk to you later.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

I *heart* DT

He doesn't like morning appts because he sits up all night drinking


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

5000 looking unlikely

draggers must be posting elsewhere


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I *heart* DT
> 
> He doesn't like morning appts because he sits up all night drinking



What a guy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I *heart* DT
> 
> He doesn't like morning appts because he sits up all night drinking


Something we can only aspire to


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

Sausage and fried egg roll for lunch.  Stupidly asked for a bap instead of a roll.  round these parts baps are bigger than rolls rather than just being an interchangeable word. It's fucking massive.

I've counted five eggs.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

He's my role model


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Sausage and fried egg roll for lunch. Stupidly asked for a bap instead of a roll. round these parts baps are bigger than rolls rather than just being an interchangeable word. It's fucking massive.
> 
> I've counted five eggs.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



that'll do as a starter, what's the main course?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a big bap


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't really need 5 eggs in my life right now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

My desk really, really stinks of stale coffee now 

I think I may have to get some desk deoderiser or something....maybe Aldi has some!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I *heart* DT
> 
> He doesn't like morning appts because he sits up all night drinking



Poor soul, some might think he brings it on himself but we know he means well


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That is a big bap


looks about 4 ft tall?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I don't really need 5 eggs in my life right now.


But they need you quimmy....they need you!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My desk really, really stinks of stale coffee now



Better coffee than crisps?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

TrippleVodkaScooterBoy has turned up

With his mate

and wearing a tracksuit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Better coffee than crisps?


On the whole I think I'd rather have Steak (flavouring) smell than spilt coffee as it is rank. I feel like I am sitting outside Costa Coffee Waterloo station at the end of a very long night!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

I had to give up at 3.5 eggs, 1.75 large sausages and .5 of a bap.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TrippleVodkaScooterBoy has turned up
> 
> With his mate
> 
> and wearing a tracksuit



excellent news - is his mate going to wait in the car park?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TrippleVodkaScooterBoy has turned up
> 
> With his mate
> 
> and wearing a tracksuit



OMG!! He is such a star


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TrippleVodkaScooterBoy has turned up
> 
> With his mate
> 
> and wearing a tracksuit


 
I want a prize!  I knew his bezzie mate wouldn't let him down.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> excellent news - is his mate going to wait in the car park?


Looks that way


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

my colleague is not speaking to DT on the phone - he wants them to do a 5 hour job in 2 hours - he is not prepared to stop drinking for more than 2 hours


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks that way


is he hanging around your car, looking in?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TrippleVodkaScooterBoy has turned up
> 
> With his mate
> 
> and wearing a tracksuit



The bar has been set high from day one and I can see rampant hilarity before his obvious demise


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my colleague is not speaking to DT on the phone - he wants them to do a 5 hour job in 2 hours - he is not prepared to stop drinking for more than 2 hours


Can he not repair to a local park for a couple of hours, or outside the Town Hall, always a popular place for alfresco drinking in Morden?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my colleague is not speaking to DT on the phone - he wants them to do a 5 hour job in 2 hours - he is not prepared to stop drinking for more than 2 hours



Does he not like drinking in company?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my colleague is not speaking to DT on the phone - he wants them to do a 5 hour job in 2 hours - he is not prepared to stop drinking for more than 2 hours



Awesome drinking focus that ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is he hanging around your car, looking in?


Nah, my car is right outside and he's hanging about over by the main road


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Does he not like drinking in company?


he does, we have a solution though - one of his drinking pals is going to wait in for the contractors , a happy ending


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, my car is right outside and he's hanging about over by the main road


To make the picture even better his mate should be eating some chips while he waits. And playing music on his mobile!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> To make the picture even better his mate should be eating some chips while he waits. And playing music on his mobile!



Has TrippleVodkaScooterBoy's tracksuit got a hood?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has TrippleVodkaScooterBoy's tracksuit got a hood?


Tracksuit bottoms, hoody and trainers combo


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

@quimcunx

I am snapping at your heels for 'likes' now and you know how I roll


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TrippleVodkaScooterBoy has turned up
> 
> With his mate
> 
> and wearing a tracksuit



I liek this guy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tracksuit bottoms, hoody and trainers combo



Could only be better if the trainers had those lights in kids have.
Are the trousers hanging slightly low exposing a designer boxer short?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @quimcunx
> 
> I am snapping at your heels for 'likes' now and you know how I roll



*frantically googles for funny cute kitteh pics*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Former (sacked) employee just called in asking for a reference.
I shudder to think how bad her other references must be for her to come here for one


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could only be better if the trainers had those lights in kids have.
> Are the trousers hanging slightly low exposing a designer boxer short?


Not that I'm aware of


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone have a 'no bin policy' in their work?
fuckin' ridiculous but we have no bins.
(to encourage 'recycling').


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, all our bins went a couple of months ago.
But we have been provided with recyclng stations in the corridors and kitchens.
Seems to be working well so far


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Anyone have a 'no bin policy' in their work?
> fuckin' ridiculous but we have no bins.
> (to encourage 'recycling').





BoatieBird said:


> Yes, all our bins went a couple of months ago.
> But we have been provided with recyclng stations in the corridors and kitchens.
> Seems to be working well so far



But what about ...hypothetically...if you have been out on the lash the night before, possibly at a Christmas party, and come to work feeling rather rough and so you edge a bin near to you just in case you feel a little...vomity?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But what about ...hypothetically...if you have been out on the lash the night before, possibly at a Christmas party, and come to work feeling rather rough and so you edge a bin near to you just in case you feel a little...vomity?



Now you have to use the vomit recycling bin.

No diced carrot or sweetcorn.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

the missus has been offered a new job!!!!!

we won't to go and live in a bin now


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 25, 2011)

Having to walk to recycling bin promotes social activities like talking and interacting.
I don't like doing that at work.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Anyone have a 'no bin policy' in their work?
> fuckin' ridiculous but we have no bins.
> (to encourage 'recycling').



I would like it personally but the stench of rotting banana skins and stuff would get a bit much.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the missus has been offered a new job!!!!!
> 
> we won't to go and live in a bin now



This is good news.  Especially considering how many bins have quoggy-vomit in them.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But what about ...hypothetically...if you have been out on the lash the night before, possibly at a Christmas party, and come to work feeling rather rough and so you edge a bin near to you just in case you feel a little...vomity?



carrier bag obv


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the missus has been offered a new job!!!!!
> 
> we won't to go and live in a bin now



This has been (mainly) a good week for good news in the world of drag


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would like it personally but the stench of rotting banana skins and stuff would get a bit much.



We've got a 'landfill' bin in the kitchen for that kind of stuff.
or you can be really sad and take apple cores and banana skins home to add to the compost bin
(I do this )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> This is good news. Especially considering how many bins have quoggy-vomit in them.


I do like to leave my mark, like a cat


----------



## Me76 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am back - I spent the morning catching up on e-mails and doing a bit of work.  As all I have left to do now is minutes, I am back on the drag thread!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Hello everyone, I am back - I spent the morning catching up on e-mails and doing a bit of work. As all I have left to do now is minutes, I am back on the drag thread!!!!


Welcome back, how was your break?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> This is good news. Especially considering how many bins have quoggy-vomit in them.


innit!! close shave of the year.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 25, 2011)

@ QofG - Very good, although my liver is working much harder than I am at the moment processing 6 days worth of alcohol consumption.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> carrier bag obv



Bag for life obv


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am back on the drag thread!!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bag for life obv




I'd like to see the look on the face of the cashier at tesco's when I take that baby in to be replaced.
"can I have a new bag for life please, this one's a bit... errr..."


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'd like to see the look on the face of the cashier at tesco's when I take that baby in to be replaced.
> "can I have a new bag for life please, this one's a bit... errr..."



''It's been quogged''


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 25, 2011)

right, time for me to cunt off.
See you in September draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> right, time for me to cunt off.
> See you in September draggers


Have a great time!! ​


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> right, time for me to cunt off.
> See you in September draggers



Like a dagger, a dagger in our hearts


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> right, time for me to cunt off.
> See you in September draggers


Where you off this time? September? 

Did marty clear this? Did he?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Did marty clear this? Did he?


He is cunting off for two weeks too


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is cunting off for two weeks too



A good day to bury bad news


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is cunting off for two weeks too


cunt(s)!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is cunting off for two weeks too


oh yeh 

do mrs21 and mrbird know about this?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Anyone have a 'no bin policy' in their work?
> fuckin' ridiculous but we have no bins.
> (to encourage 'recycling').



What happens if you need a piss?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What happens if you need a piss?


An extra large sponge? I'm sure Aldi's would sell them


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> right, time for me to cunt off.
> See you in September draggers



what.... the...


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> An extra large sponge? I'm sure Aldi's would sell them



I'm not carrying a sponge around with me all the time. Bins are everywhere.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not carrying a sponge around with me all the time. Bins are everywhere.


Good point...if you don't mind weeing on my vomit?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

TripleVokdaScooterBoy is being interrogated in the office now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TripleVokdaScooterBoy is being interrogated in the office now



Can you hear anything? Is this happy interrogation or unhappy interrogation?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could only be better if the trainers had those lights in kids have.
> Are the trousers hanging slightly low exposing a designer boxer short?


or those trainers with little wheels on ?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good point...if you don't mind weeing on my vomit?!


Not at all


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not at all



Splashback


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TripleVokdaScooterBoy is being interrogated in the office now


 
Has he fallen foul of the law already?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TripleVokdaScooterBoy is being interrogated in the office now


Ask him if he likes N'Dubz! I am imagining him looking a bit like Dappy, but wussier.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or those trainers with little wheels on ?



those trainers are banging


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> those trainers are banging



Are you allowed to wear them in Fizzy Lizard?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Cuntboss brought him in here, sat him down in the middle of the office and then didn't really say much.

So we had 15 minutes of awkward small talk 

He seems alright tbf, already an improvement on Napoleon


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss brought him in here, sat him down in the middle of the office and then didn't really say much. So we had 15 minutes of awkward small talk
> 
> He seems alright tbf, already an improvement on Napoleon



Did he mention his hobbies or interests?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

I handed over alll responsibility for the holiday notice board to MC ages ago, I put a memo at the bottom of a large bundle - he must have seen it by now


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did he mention his hobbies or interests?


Football, rugby and triple vodka sessions


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I handed over alll responsibility for the holiday notice board to MC ages ago, I put a memo at the bottom of a large bundle - he must have seen it by now



what memo?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Football, rugby and triple vodka sessions



Noble pursuits ^

What I was really looking for was something embarrassing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Football, rugby and triple vodka sessions


Does he have a girlfriend?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What I was really looking for was something embarrassing





QueenOfGoths said:


> Does he have a girlfriend?


Hopefully there will be time for a proper interrogation when he starts (before he gets sick of cuntboss and resigns)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what memo?


omg - holiday chaos ensues


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

exciting stuff - civil war amonst the tenants - in the red corner- current tenant reps - we'll call them Team Lazyboss - and in the blue corner - Disgruntled tenants - we'll call them Fuck him  team -

supposed to be kicking off when I'm on Holiday

I want Fuck him team to win


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

When we have a drag holiday should it be Faliraki or Ibiza?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When we have a drag holiday should it be Faliraki or Ibiza?


Cornwall!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Cornwall!


Hackney


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Hackney


You've got an outdoor pool haven't you?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> You've got an outdoor pool haven't you?



Speedo and bikini drag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Speedo and bikini drag


hot tub drag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> You've got an outdoor pool haven't you?


not exactly - some would describe it as a large puddle


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> hot tub drag


hackney has a hot tub?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not exactly - some would describe it as a large puddle



Puddle, hot tub, pool, whatever...

It is the speedo / bikini drag I want to see


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Puddle, hot tub, pool, whatever...
> 
> It is the speedo / bikini drag I want to see


What about Mankini's?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Puddle, hot tub, pool, whatever...
> 
> It is the speedo / bikini drag I want to see


ladies in speedos, gentleman in bikinis?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What about Mankini's?





marty21 said:


> ladies in speedos, gentleman in bikinis?



Quite ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

Half an hour until I can wave my little hand bye bye to my coffee smell desk!

Am feeling so tired I think I may technically be asleep.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Half an hour until I can wave *my little hand* bye bye to my coffee smell desk!



My grandfather always told me to marry a woman with little hands...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My grandfather always told me to marry a woman with little hands...


good gramp advice


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2011)

Been busy - shopping, submitting more poetry hehe

woohoo - 20 minutes to goooooo!!!! and then PARTTTTAYYYYY


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

i feel that i've earned a cider today


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Been busy - shopping, submitting more poetry hehe
> 
> woohoo - 20 minutes to goooooo!!!! and then PARTTTTAYYYYY




good luck with the submissions


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i feel that i've earned a cider today


I feel I have earned one as well


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My grandfather always told me to marry a woman with little hands...



Mine just told me to keep my hand on my ha'penny.

I'm ill-equipped for married life.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

*burp*  cake o'clock there.

When I get home stella will be in my house fetching the last of her things.   I hope she washes my dishes while she's there.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I feel I have earned one as well



maybe you could have one with DT?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> maybe you could have one with DT?


This would make my life complete


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good luck with the submissions


Thanks chuck!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2011)

Going very soon

After tomorrow cuntboss is off for a week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2011)

Right - time for me to go.

Feeling a bit exhausted actually. I had forgotten, as it has been a few years since there were just the three of us in the office, how the boss and my colleague really rub each other up the wrong way and I get stuck in the middle trying to be peacemaker.

The problem is it is six of one and half dozen of the other. The boss is incredibly, incredibly annoying but she _is_ asking things about work which do require input, and answers, from my colleague. Especially in this case when he instigated the inquiry in the first case.

Sorry, I'm moaning but it just gets a bit stressful at times


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

Bang their heads together.

right, toilet then pack up and I'm off.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I feel I have earned one as well



The Cider Bus Rules starring me and Michael Caine.


----------



## Voley (Aug 25, 2011)

There is much gossip in my office about a bloke who works one floor up. Apparently on his OKCupid profile, one of his interests is 'serial killers'.

He is single atm.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Serial killers is an interest? I am interested in serial killers but not a hobby or anything. I am also interested in kebabs but would not use it as a pulling tool 

Last day of the week and the long weekend is nearly here. Just me and boss man today which is a mixed blessing. He will be up for the Friday kebab which is good, but when others are away he does like to analyse the company and talk to me about projects.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice that he values you input, badgers.    Can't go wrong with a kebab either.

Cleaning drag here.  Mr Yu went away for two days with work and even though he did the washing-up before he left the flat is now _carnage.  _Flour everywhere from a pizza experiment last night...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Nice that he values you input, badgers.  Can't go wrong with a kebab either.
> 
> Cleaning drag here. Mr Yu went away for two days with work and even though he did the washing-up before he left the flat is now _carnage. _Flour everywhere from a pizza experiment last night...



How is the Eastern drag Yu_Gi_Oh? Is it all rain and riots?

Can you get the BBC iPlayer where the dragons are??


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 26, 2011)

It _is_ rain actually Badgers. Is it rain there?

What should I be watching on BBC iPlayer?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> It _is_ rain actually Badgers. Is it rain there?
> 
> What should I be watching on BBC iPlayer?



It is not raining right now in SW2 but has been on and off for the last few days.

Nothing especially to watch on the BBC, just wondering if you can access it?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 26, 2011)

Usually I just use torrent site The Box for English telly, streaming telly through a VPN is a slow old process.

Have you got any weekend plans?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Weekend is three days but no real plans. See some friends and drink too much is about it  

Your weekend?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone suffer from 'decision fatigue' here?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone suffer from 'decision fatigue' here?



No, I leave all my decisions until the very last minute. They're more exciting that way.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

This is the place for us



> T'The light, full and smooth, lay like a gold rind over the turf, the furze and yew bushes, the few wind-stunted thorn trees. From the ridge, the light seemed to cover all the slope below, drowsy and still. But down in the grass itself, between the bushes, in that thick forest trodden by the beetle, the spider and the hunting shrew, the moving light was like a wind that danced among them and set them to scurrying and weaving. The red rays flickered in and out of the grass stems, flashing minutely on membranous wings, casting long shadows behind the thinnest of filamentary legs, breaking each patch of bare soil into a myriad individual grains. The insects buzzed, whined, hummed, stridulated, and droned as the air grew warmer in the sunset.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Still in bed but must get up in a minute. I see you've had a busy morning badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Still in bed but must nice in a minute. I see you've had a busy morning badgers.



Busy is as busy does ma'am


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooh someone I know is on telly right now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Ooh someone I know is on telly right now.



Kerry Katona?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Ooh someone I know is on telly right now.


Are they texting weather reports to BBC breakfast?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

A voice coach. Talking about US actors doing Brit accents.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone in particular, or just generally?

It is quite foggy here btw.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Who are the absent draggers today?

Boss Man has blown work out today. Thought it was just me but he asked Padawan Learner to come in. Pretty easy day of banter and kebabs ahoy, there may even be an afternoon ale?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2011)

I am here until 12pm, then gym, shops, home... or if this pain doesn't stop, gym > home.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are they texting weather reports to BBC breakfast?





neonwilderness said:


> Anyone in particular, or just generally?
> 
> It is quite foggy here btw.



The weather woman on BBC Breakfast specifically said it was "foggy in Newcastle" - was it you in a dress


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning all.

I have managed to cancel my supervision meeting with the boss as we have nothing to talk about and I have two sets of minutes to get written by the end of the day.  So obviously I am online seeing what I can get for my credit card reward points.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I have managed to cancel my supervision meeting with the boss as we have nothing to talk about and I have two sets of minutes to get written by the end of the day. So obviously I am online seeing what I can get for my credit card reward points.



A proper working Friday ^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

My email to Boss Man:



> If there is anything you need doing then let me know, otherwise have a nice weekend and see you Tuesday.



His reply:



> On way to Nottingham . Pissing down


 
To the point


----------



## hiccup (Aug 26, 2011)

Have to do all the work I haven't done for the last few weeks today, in preparation for a week and a bits holiday.

Gonna start on it any minute now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

I have done the one piece of work in my try. Now to coast until post time


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

not long till the weekend


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

I have two sets of deadlines. Can't concentrate. Thinking of lunch and what shoes I should buy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The weather woman on BBC Breakfast specifically said it was "foggy in Newcastle" - was it you in a dress


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Thinking of lunch and what shoes I should buy.



1) Kebab
2) Shoes


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1) Kebab
> 2) Shoes



Why am I looking at that website?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1) Kebab
> 2) Shoes


These?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1) Kebab
> 2) Shoes


It's my birthday soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> These?


I can imagine our MD wearing something like those


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone in particular, or just generally?
> 
> It is quite foggy here btw.



I was about to say Marina Tyndall, she tutored an accent course I did, but then I realised you meant american actors so I won't.  They mentioned Ann Hathaway.   Some people _apparently _don't think much of her yorkshire accent.   They also asked the imersonatey guy who was also on about Rene in Bridget Jones' Diary but I had to get up and perform my ablutions.

FWIW Rene did a very good RP accent but it was the wrong RP accent.  Slightly too posh.  I always thought it not quite right but couldn't put my finger on what, Marina spoke about it in class and I agree with her.  Quoggy may have an opinion on this.

Boss not in but colleague back unexpectedly so not quite queen of all I survey today.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> These?



C'mon...that's just way too cool for me.

Badgers - Jimmy Choo?

I'm not Gok Wan or one of the guys from Queer Guy fro the Straight Eye or whatever that show was called.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> C'mon...that's just way too cool for me.
> 
> Badgers - Jimmy Choo?
> 
> I'm not Gok Wan or one of the guys from Queer Guy fro the Straight Eye or whatever that show was called.



Really? I assumed from your posting style and general manner you were a dedicated metro-sexual follower of fashion.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I can imagine our MD wearing something like those


Really  - there are also some tiger print and white leaopard print ones

I would like to point out that I do not like the term "loafer" when it comes to men's shoes. I equate it with someone who ties their jumper around their shoulders and likes tennis. And is probably a cad!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

I am more a deck shoes kinda man


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> There is much gossip in my office about a bloke who works one floor up. Apparently on his OKCupid profile, one of his interests is 'serial killers'.
> 
> He is single atm.



Nothing wrong with that.

My profile starts

''Today's affirmation is If Fred West can find a soulmate, goddamnit so can I!''

I think it also used to say: Working on my book, Serial Killers: A breeder's Guide.

e2a:  I too am single, oh...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really  - there are also some tiger print and white leaopard print ones
> 
> I would like to point out that I do not like the term "loafer" when it comes to men's shoes. I equate it with someone who ties their jumper around their shoulders and likes tennis. And is probably a cad!


His dress sense is quite famous in our industry.  Apparently years ago he turned up to an exhibition years ago with a different outfit for each day and evening.  Everyone else started calling him 'Gucci' because they had all just brought one suit and a few shirts


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Pouring down here in SW18. I am unperturbed by this but Padawan Learner has *got* to go to the Post Office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I was about to say Marina Tyndall, she tutored an accent course I did, but then I realised you meant american actors so I won't. They mentioned Ann Hathaway. Some people _apparently _don't think much of her yorkshire accent. They also asked the imersonatey guy who was also on about Rene in Bridget Jones' Diary but I had to get up and perform my ablutions.
> 
> FWIW Rene did a very good RP accent but it was the wrong RP accent. Slightly too posh. I always thought it not quite right but couldn't put my finger on what, Marina spoke about it in class and I agree with her. Quoggy may have an opinion on this.
> 
> Boss not in but colleague back unexpectedly so not quite queen of all I survey today.



I really wanted to hear this on breakfast but had to leave.

RP, or standard english, is just that - a basic English accent. You are right it shouldn't be too posh i.e Queen's English or the sort of accent you would hear in "Brief Encounter", you shouldn't really be able to pinpoint where it is from as, well, it isn't really from anywhere. It's kind of home counties, BBC Newsreader accent!

However it has evolved and will continue to do so I suppose - RP used to be what we would now consider quite posh i.e 1940's/50's middle class accents, but over the years it has relaxed a lot more. Plus drama training has changed and even 20 odd years ago whan I was at central we were encouraged to retain our own accents and learn RP as a seperate one.

Also, from what I remember, in terms of teaching accents phoenetically it is easier to use RP as a standard from which to move to other accents i.e. a base accent. However learning an accent phoenetically is not necessarily the best method, learning by ear, if possible, is.

Have heard a bit of Anne Hathaway's accent - it's not a bad English accent , it has a few Northern vowels but it isn't really a Yorkshire accent at all.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am in SW18 also and can verify the rainage.

I thought I had to go to the Post Office but have now found out I can send my recorded letter through the work post room.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really wanted to hear this on breakfast but had to leave.
> 
> RP, or standard english, is just that - a basic English accent. You are right it shouldn't be too posh i.e Queen's English or the sort of accent you would hear in "Brief Encounter", you shouldn't really be able to pinpoint where it is from as, well, it isn't really from anywhere. It's kind of home counties, BBC Newsreader accent!
> 
> ...



Yep we did RP first and Marina splits it into about 4 'shades' of RP but says there are more.  ''received' refers to being received at court originally.  So you can get very baroque RP, Noel Coward type RP, and more modern ones.

Bridget should have had a slightly lower grade RP than Darcy but didn't.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am in SW18 also and can verify the rainage.
> 
> I thought I had to go to the Post Office but have now found out I can send my recorded letter through the work post room.



Local eh?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 26, 2011)

It is not raining in TW9. But it was earlier.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yep we did RP first and Marina splits it into about 4 'shades' of RP but says there are more. ''received' refers to being received at court originally. So you can get very baroque RP, Noel Coward type RP, and more modern ones.
> 
> Bridget should have had a slightly lower grade RP than Darcy but didn't.



Interesting


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was at the Post Office first thing thing - had to wait in McD for it to open - I had ticket 18 - and I was seen in about 5 mins  to buy a £40 postal Order (cost £45) as work seems to have a problem issuing a cheque - so had to get a Postal Order to send to a government department for some stuff

now I'm trying to clear my desk and intray of stuff before the 2 week break (have I mentioned this btw?) 
clearing the deak and intray is basically hiding stuff then finding it when I get back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

I_ am_ going to go out for my half hour lunch today, I am _not_ going to the loser's restroom!

Also I want to purchase two small tomatoes....and possibly a cake stand. The first I need, the second...I need-_ish_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Kebab day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Whatca getting, watcha getting?!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Kebab day?



Indeed it is. Went for the usual but decided to go all out and purchase an extra chilli sauce tub for 30p. Will try to get photos and will describe the overall 'experience' later on.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Whatca getting, watcha getting?!



Chicken kebab (NOM)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

45 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Kebabs are not here yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

19 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 19 minutes



Any good plans?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any good plans?


yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

Cockney sales rep is in.  Nice guy, but I want him to fuck off now so I can have lunch


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cockney sales rep is in. Nice guy, but I want him to fuck off now so I can have lunch



Is ScooterTracksuitTripleVodkaBoy in today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is ScooterTracksuitTripleVodkaBoy in today?


Nah, he starts properly on the 5th


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, he starts properly on the 5th



I have just put that up on the office wall calendar here


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

10...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have just put that up on the office wall calendar here


It'll be quite an occasion


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Where is TruXta?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Back from my half hour non-loser lunch.

I have

1. A cakestand, 3 tiers, £4.24 on sale plus a 15% today only discount from Robert Dyas
2. Some cheesy coleslaw, english muffins and a 25% extra bag of Quavers from Sainsbury's
3. 6 tomatoes reduced to 55p from Tesco

Not bad I feel!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is TruXta?


Lost in the Norweigan tundra I think


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have
> 
> 1. A cakestand, 3 tiers, £4.24 on sale plus a 15% today only discount from Robert Dyas
> 2. Some cheesy coleslaw, english muffins and a 25% extra bag of Quavers from Sainsbury's
> 3. 6 tomatoes reduced to 55p from Tesco



Ignoring the wasteful purchases (1) and (2) I think you were supposed to be shopping for 2 tomatoes not 6 young lady?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

The doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

had something different for lunch - NOT A SANDWICH 

2 poached eggs on 2 toast - plus a cup of tea - they were fine - although I like the yoke a little runnier


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Really? I assumed from your posting style and general manner you were a dedicated metro-sexual follower of fashion.



well, i do secretly like this man's style.
He's very manly, in an unmanly sort of way.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung, the doorbell just rung!!!!



the doorbell rang last night - went out there was an Asian woman with a plate of food (covered over so couldn't make out what it was) I looked at her expectantly, ready to thank her for her unexpected kindness and eat a lovely curried dish

she turned to me and said softly and rather seductively

sorry, wrong house


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ignoring the wasteful purchases (1) and (2) I think you were supposed to be shopping for 2 tomatoes not 6 young lady?


I know but neither Sainsburys nor Tescos could supply me with single tomatoes!

The remaining 4 may be grilled/fried tomorrow with the English muffins, eggs and Branston's Bloomin' Big Beans for tomorrow's breakfast. Or sliced and placed on burgers with oven chips and the cheesy coleslaw for tomorrow's tea


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The remaining 4 may be grilled/fried tomorrow with the English muffins, eggs and Branston's Bloomin' Big Beans for tomorrow's breakfast. Or sliced and placed on burgers with oven chips and the cheesy coleslaw for tomorrow's tea



Hard to choose the better option really


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> well, i do secretly like this man's style.
> He's very manly, in an unmanly sort of way.



I like the jacket but am not keen on the green trousers. However I am all for the bare chest lack of shirt acton!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

I made a bit of a schoolboy error with lunch today.  Waited until 1pm before having it and most people have now just gone into a sales meeting so I could have been doing fuck all without being on my lunch break anyway


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I made a bit of a schoolboy error with lunch today. Waited until 1pm before having it and most people have now just gone into a sales meeting so I could have been doing fuck all without being on my lunch break anyway



Hard times.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I made a bit of a schoolboy error with lunch today. Waited until 1pm before having it and most people have now just gone into a sales meeting so I could have been doing fuck all without being on my lunch break anyway





But you will learn from your mistakes and be able to use this knowledge to instruct TrippleVodkaScooterBoy in the ways of the drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



What's the verdict?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Oh that is a thing of beauty  The Mona Lisa of kebabs!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What's the verdict?


good enough to eat


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I made a bit of a schoolboy error with lunch today. Waited until 1pm before having it and most people have now just gone into a sales meeting so I could have been doing fuck all without being on my lunch break anyway


in a few short weeks, triplevodkascooterboy will be heading out for long lunches just before it gets really busy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh that is a thing of beauty  The Mona Lisa of kebabs!



For some reason this has reminded me of one of my favourite Mr. QofG's stories.

Before we met he went on a few skiing holiday with his mates, one morning he was standing looking at the snow covered mountains when a friend joined him

Mr.QofG's: "Beautiful isn't it"
Friend: "Yep......but is it as beautiful as a big pair of tits?"
A few seconds of silence
Both of them: "Nah!"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What's the verdict?



They did well with it today. Chicken perfectly cooked and fresh warm pittas. Salad is hard to get wrong. Only needed 1.5 pots of chilli sauce really, 2 is too much.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in a few short weeks, triplevodkascooterboy will be heading out for long lunches just before it gets really busy


If he's anything like Napoleon he'll have resigned by then


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Trecked all the way to Pret at lunch.  A Pret choc bar seems to have found its way into my bag.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the jacket but am not keen on the green trousers. However I am all for the bare chest lack of shirt acton!



Yeah..not too keen on those trousers now.
I do think it's brave mind. Not seen anyone pull off green trousers on the streets of Streatham.

How about make-up?
I've not considered it but I want to be more in line with the young men of today.
You know, I want fashionable. Edgy. Contemporary.
Am thinking of getting my nipples pierced and start wearing eye-liner.
Wear a suit with fingerless lace gloves. I think that'll make me look cool and dangerous.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Trecked all the way to Pret at lunch. A Pret choc bar seems to have found its way into my bag.



I gather they teach them to jump into your bag when you are not looking!

This is my fave pret treat at the moment 

http://www.pret.com/menu/cakes_slices/love_bar_PUK1813.shtm

I can't quite believe that despite most of my posts on here today being about cake stands, burgers, coleslaw, fried eggs, chips and pret cake bars I am still on my diet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah..not too keen on those trousers now.
> I do think it's brave mind. Not seen anyone pull off green trousers on the streets of Streatham.
> 
> How about make-up?
> ...



I certainly think it may be dangerous to go out on the streets of Streatham with fingerless lace gloves 

I do approve of pierced nipples on men though, not as keen on make-up though skin care i.e. a bit or man moisturiser, and aftershave gets my vote!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I gather they teach them to jump into your bag when you are not looking!
> 
> This is my fave pret treat at the moment
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure I like that one.  Think I did try it.   Their choc bar is the most amazing version of those cakes EVA!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do approve of pierced nipples on men though



I go to pieces when someone even looks at my nipples let alone touching or fookin piercing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm not sure I like that one. Think I did try it. Their choc bar is the most amazing version of those cakes EVA!



Mmmmm...I may have to move on to the choc bar 

I like all the nuts and stuff on the love bar plus I am a sucker for flapjack!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Trecked all the way to Pret at lunch. A Pret choc bar seems to have found its way into my bag.



In a theft way or a kidding yourself you won't eat chocolate but absent-mindedly picking one up with your sarnie way?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



That looks delicious but is the bread cooked?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Trecked all the way to Pret at lunch. A Pret choc bar seems to have found its way into my bag.


trecked, is that a word?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In a theft way or a kidding yourself you won't eat chocolate but absent-mindedly picking one up with your sarnie way?



It's ok, I'm not quietly slipping my kleptomaniac proclivities into the conversation. I paid. I played the ''Well I don't come to Pret very often'' card.  And a side order of ''it's friday''.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> trecked, is that a word?


 
do I mean trekked?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> That looks delicious but is the bread cooked?



It was cooked and still warm but they don't do them too much.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> do I mean trekked?


possibly - I knew what you meant tbf


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> do I mean trekked?



mean, is that a word?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 26, 2011)

Chicken and mushroom slice, chips and beans and I am a happy man 

Pizza Express tonight too, la la la.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> mean, is that a word?



Hm.  Maybe I mean GOBSHITE?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

All this talk of your fabulous lunches is putting my philedelphia and ham home made sandwiches to shame.

I have to carry on like this for at least another month though as I spent all my money for the month (and more) in a space of 5 days after pay day.  Losing £30 at V didn't help either.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> All this talk of your fabulous lunches is putting my philedelphia and ham home made sandwiches to shame.
> 
> I have to carry on like this for at least another month though as I spent all my money for the month (and more) in a space of 5 days after pay day. Losing £30 at V didn't help either.



Budgeting, Me76, budgeting.

*looks over spectacles*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> All this talk of your fabulous lunches is putting my philedelphia and ham home made sandwiches to shame.



Do you ever lunch out or get takeaway round our work yard?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Budgeting, Me76, budgeting.
> 
> *looks over spectacles*



I know.  It was one of those weekends where everything was happening at the same time.  I just said 'fuck it'  Need to actually work out how much I have to sepnd for the rest of the month though.



Badgers said:


> Do you ever lunch out or get takeaway round our work yard?



Across from where I am is a nice sandwich shop, and when I go down to Southside I treat myself to a Greggs.  That's about as adventurous as I get really.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just found out that we have missed sending a really important letter out on a date that it should have happened a week ago.  Sort of my fault but also someone else's who is on a higher pay grade to me.
Cue afternoon of frantic phonecalls to lawyers trying to work out how to resolve the situation.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Just found out that we have missed sending a really important letter out on a date that it should have happened a week ago. Sort of my fault but also someone else's who is on a higher pay grade to me.
> Cue afternoon of frantic phonecalls to lawyers trying to work out how to resolve the situation.



Make sure you cover your tracks!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry folks, been kind of busy today. have to go to a meeting soon, at 3.30 on a friday fecking afternoon...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sorry folks, been kind of busy today. have to go to a meeting soon, at 3.30 on a friday fecking afternoon...



the type you can nod off in?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Woman opposite me is putting on her make up.  Full on.  It's only me in the office with her.  Should I be worried?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> the type you can nod off in?


no!!! 

me and colleague going to meet someone else and colleague, so any nodding off will be very noticed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Woman opposite me is putting on her make up. Full on. It's only me in the office with her. Should I be worried?


yes, very. if she starts removing items of clothing....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Woman opposite me is putting on her make up. Full on. It's only me in the office with her. Should I be worried?


Have you any sales reps or other visitors due?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, very. if she starts removing items of clothing....


....you should start taking pics to post on here


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you any sales reps or other visitors due?



oooo.  Just remembered she was on the phone putting a meeting back to 3pm earlier on.  But she is still sitting there and it is 3.02 now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Across from where I am is a nice sandwich shop, and when I go down to Southside I treat myself to a Greggs. That's about as adventurous as I get really.



I think I know that shop, Westies? Looks good but I have never been in before. The Bugatti pizza place is good for a £5 treat lunch on occasion but not been there for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sorry folks, been kind of busy today. have to go to a meeting soon, at 3.30 on a friday fecking afternoon...



Stay frosty Paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stay frosty Paulie


but i'm tired boss, i want to go to sleep and drink beer, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but i'm tired boss, i want to go to sleep and drink beer, not necessarily in that order.



These are all of our likes my friend. Nobody wants a meeting on a Friday afternoon (unless it is off site and facilitates an early finish) but take solace in the fact that the beer will taste like nectar. A nectar that will wash away the meeting and carry you to sleep like a mothers caress.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think I know that shop, Westies? Looks good but I have never been in before. The Bugatti pizza place is good for a £5 treat lunch on occasion but not been there for a while.



I'm further up towards the Junction than that (Old Town Hall rather than current Town Hall). Where is this Bugatti place you speak of? - I bloody love pizza.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2011)

right, i'm off (to a meeting) (that doens't let me slink off early either) (  )

have a lovely weekend y'all, see you on the other side (and don't forget not to come in on monday )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, i'm off (to a meeting) (that doens't let me slink off early either) (  )
> 
> have a lovely weekend y'all, see you on the other side (and don't forget not to come in on monday )


Happy Beery Weekend to you !


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm further up towards the Junction than that (Old Town Hall rather than current Town Hall). Where is this Bugatti place you speak of? - I bloody love pizza.



I see. The Bugatti place is up the High Street and they make pretty good pizza/pasta. It is £5 for everything (except fish) at lunchtime. Not something I do often but worth it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

just me and lazyboss now  he is in full on panic mood about tenant shenanigans - so I have to deal with punters BY MYSELF


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just me and lazyboss now  he is in full on panic mood about tenant shenanigans - so I have to deal with punters BY MYSELF



Worth the sacrifice to bask in his panic as you watch his career ebb away?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Worth the sacrifice to bask in his panic as you watch his career ebb away?


Absolutely


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Absolutely



He is like Gaddafi. Still technically there but a shitstorm of hatred and fail surrounding him and ever closing in.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Epic rain in SW18 again


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

It's starting to sun up in KT2


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Rain in W1T 

What is it like in Newcastle and Leeds, our Toon and Tyke correspondents?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

lazyboss just emailed me from the next room - with a list of things he expected done before he returns from holiday in 2 weeks - could luck with that - I'm off in an hour -  he doesn't realise that I am also off for 2 weeks


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss just emailed me from the next room - with a list of things he expected done before he returns from holiday in 2 weeks - could luck with that - I'm off in an hour -  he doesn't realise that I am also off for 2 weeks



This will add to his hell. Is someone able to continue turning the knife while you are off?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> It's starting to sun up in KT2



Pleasingly the sun has appeared in SW18


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> My profile starts
> 
> ...


Would you like me to introduce him to you? He says 'man' a lot, I should warn you about that, man. He'll probably call you 'man', man.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Who are Dave and Geoff?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pleasingly the sun has appeared in SW18



Maybe you're 30 mins behind us.
Cos it's pissing down now.

Bollocks, I'm off.

Have a nice w/end cunts!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> Would you like me to introduce him to you? He says 'man' a lot, I should warn you about that, man. He'll probably call you 'man', man.



A link to his profile would be sufficient.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss just emailed me from the next room - with a list of things he expected done before he returns from holiday in 2 weeks - could luck with that - I'm off in an hour -  he doesn't realise that I am also off for 2 weeks


 
does he know now?


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> A link to his profile would be sufficient.


Sadly I haven't got it. I've only heard about it. Will you go out with me instead? I promise not to kill you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

Busy afternoon 

Cunting off in a few minutes though


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

Sun is shining, fridge is full of beer and it's three day weekend.

Let joy and motherfucking bliss reign, O my dragging friends.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Rain in W1T
> 
> What is it like in Newcastle and Leeds, our Toon and Tyke correspondents?




Rain has nearly stopped here, still pretty dull though


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

Also, quimmy, I'm the wrong side of 20 stone and I've got really fucking bad piles. Best to let you know now, I reckon. But I won't kill you, so I've got the edge on serial killer boy.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Just me here now.
Slowly locking up and packing my man-bag.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> Also, quimmy, I'm the wrong side of 20 stone and I've got really fucking bad piles. Best to let you know now, I reckon. But I won't kill you, so I've got the edge on serial killer boy.


 
See how different people have different tastes. After a long weekend of you being a martyr to your piles I might be begging to be killed.    And he's not a serial killer, he's just interested in those who are serial killers.  Nothing wrong with that.

'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

20 minutes more for me. HURRY UP!!!


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> And he's not a serial killer, he's just interested in those who are serial killers. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> '



Actually, this is true, but on a dating site I think I'd express that as '_an interest in criminology_' or something along those lines.

Anyhow, you clearly think like him so the date's off, luv, sorry.*
*


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

1hr 25 minutes for me.  Time to think about doing some work.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 26, 2011)

45 mins to go. Satan is on my shoulders.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just me here now.
> Slowly locking up and packing my man-bag.



Just made the decision to go and the fffunking rain started again


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> does he know now?


no, he might do if he emails me as I have put Out of Office on


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

Two weeks, marty? Has anyone called you a cunt yet?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no, he might do if he emails me as I have put Out of Office on


 
Isn't that a bit mean?  

Besides if you tell him now it's too late to do anything anyway _and _you'll get to see his expression.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> Two weeks, marty? Has anyone called you a cunt yet?


not that I recall


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah, right then.

You are a cunt, marty21. A cunt, I say.

Do have a nice break, cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Dragspeed and straight on till morning marines.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Isn't that a bit mean?
> 
> Besides if you tell him now it's too late to do anything anyway _and _you'll get to see his expression.


well if he doesn't know when an essential member of staff is off for 2 weeks, that's his look out really

I put it on the HOLIDAY BOARD!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> well if he doesn't know when an essential member of staff is off for 2 weeks, that's his look out really
> 
> I put it on the HOLIDAY BOARD!


 
Ah.  The HOLIDAY BOARD.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay mofo's I'm outta here...and into the rain  Laters!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2011)

right, I'm cunting off - lazyboss is still here, writing panicky emails  I'll grudgingly wish him a good break - bet he STILL DOESN'T KNOW I'M OFF


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2011)

I am working at home!


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2011)

Have a good un, everyone.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Bye cunts.  I'm going to tackle that filing now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Soaked but on the DragCiderBus now. 
Douglas Adams on the wireless


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 26, 2011)

half day bollocks... I've got another hour or so of this and I'm at home


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2011)

That's me done.  I could get used to a two day week though 

See you on the other side.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Just gonna get on that filing now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just gonna get on that filing now.



Keep us posted


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Keep us posted



going home.  the rain has eased off and I did _some _filing.  The rest is hidden from view so doesn't count.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2011)

Took one for the team today quimmy


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2011)

Those BBC weather texters must be pissing through their text tarriffs today.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2011)

My washing has not dried yet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2011)

We went to see steam trains today. And drink real ale. Every other person looked like marty, with a camara!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

what the bloody hell's going on on a bank holiday weekend and people posting here? are any of you at work? are you?  are you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope.....but I'm waiting for Dr. Who I need to pass the time


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Pickmans


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nope.....but I'm waiting for Dr. Who I need to pass the time


oh
oh

is it on at 7?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hi Pickmans


hi badgers

how's yer keckering?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been skiving, so it's much the same.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> oh
> oh
> 
> is it on at 7?


7.10 I think...actually what am I saying, I know!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2011)

Chores day with some sport watching / listening. Not much keckering


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2011)

pissed.as.a.wheel

theyseemerolling.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2011)

I did a little bit of work this morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2011)

Did not turn my alarm off


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm trying to decide whether to be good and leave the pub early or just go for it and deal with the consequences tomorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2011)

Stay in the pub!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to be good and leave the pub early or just go for it and deal with the consequences tomorrow.



I stayed in the pub and am dealing with the consequences today 

Was a good bank holiday weekend for sure. Too much excess and cider and excess but a good one nonetheless. Coffee time now and a long shower needed.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Lazy draggers.
Shower time then and dragbus beckons.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Got a trophy


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2011)

Where did that weekend go? I thought we were meant to be having 3 days off?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

mornin'


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> Where did that weekend go? I thought we were meant to be having 3 days off?



It did pass a little too quick eh? Not to worry, the week is short and there will be pie


----------



## machine cat (Aug 30, 2011)

morning all 

not happy about being back in the drag but the four day weekend was nice


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got a trophy


congratulations!

btw your little badger face is looking rather mournful and hungover this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Hangover is passing. Could do with a spa day or a bacon sarnie or summat though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

Morning!

Struggling this morning, but at least cuntboss isn't here


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2011)

Oi! I'm back and looking at the first day at a new job. That is, I will be looking at it as soon as I get there. Mightn't get the chance to start dragging just yet, so here's a pre-emptive moan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi! I'm back and looking at the first day at a new job. That is, I will be looking at it as soon as I get there. Mightn't get the chance to start dragging just yet, so here's a pre-emptive moan.


good luck!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi! I'm back and looking at the first day at a new job. That is, I will be looking at it as soon as I get there. Mightn't get the chance to start dragging just yet, so here's a pre-emptive moan.



Try not to swear too much


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try not to swear too much





TruXta said:


> Oi! I'm back and looking at the first day at a new job. That is, I will be looking at it as soon as I get there. Mightn't get the chance to start dragging just yet, so here's a pre-emptive moan.


only swear when you're spoken to


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

Morning.  I did stay in the pub and despite a free, very strong Cosmo from the Landlady, don't feel to bad this morning.  Apart from general miserableness at being here, obviously.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's a swear-friendly environment. Nonetheless I shall endeavour to keep my swearing classy for the time being. Thanks for the well-wishes!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 30, 2011)

How many of you started BEFORE 9am?

Well, at least we're nearly halfway through the week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> How many of you started BEFORE 9am?


08.30


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 08.30



Yeah...but you probably finish at 5pm.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2011)

Dragbus. Now dragtube.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> How many of you started BEFORE 9am?
> 
> Well, at least we're nearly halfway through the week.


8am 

2 days to go to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Coffee drag. The hard work starts at 10am today.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going to start writing an email at 10am.
Then at 10.15am, sit in the disabled toilets for 15 minutes and coffee break at 10.30am.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

They are digging up the road right outside my window - Aargh!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello all - not in work today as I am in the midst of an MS relapse 

The right hand side of my body is weak which means I can't walk properly, write properly and type properly (am typing this slowly and mainly with my left hand). Being going on since Saturday morning and so far has got worse rather than better  Going to give it a couple more days and if no better it's steroids for me!

Have had a bit of a weep, mainly when after half an hour of trying I couldn't get a doctor's appoinment until Friday unless I phone agian at 8.30am tomorrow, oh, and when I couldn't write my Mum and Brother's birthday cards , but feel a little cheerier now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Qoggy, that sounds horrid babes.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2011)

(((quoggy)))  That's rubbish.   Any good tv or dvds or on iplayer that can cheer you up without needing much effort?

I missed most of that regency period programme yesterday with Lucy with the speech impediment who talks about toilets and things.  I like her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks 

Am okay really, bored and frustrated that it is taking so long for me to type stuff! Am contenting myself with athletics and daytime TV.

I forgot about that regency prog to. I want excess and toilets!!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

Chin up QoG!

Up dates on the athletics would be useful though


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2011)

quoggy... that is rubbish, I hope it's a not for the steroids. xx

2 hours sleep, puncture this morning, feel like death and like a fever is coming, but at work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> quoggy... that is rubbish, I hope it's a not for the steroids. xx
> 
> 2 hours sleep, puncture this morning, feel like death and like a fever is coming, but at work


(((Poor Bee))) 

Lack of sleep is horrid!

Athlectics update: Dai Greene has qualified really well for the 400m mens hurdles but Jessica Ennis looks likely to get the silver not gold in the heptathelon (spelling!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2011)

I only have a two day week so can't moan that much, but also forgot my bra today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> 2 hours sleep, puncture this morning, feel like death and like a fever is coming, but at work



This is not good news.

Draggers are not well and where is Marty? Poncing round Paris the c**t


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> quoggy... that is rubbish, I hope it's a not for the steroids. xx
> 
> 2 hours sleep, puncture this morning, feel like death and like a fever is coming, but at work


what you need is speed


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is not good news.
> 
> Draggers are not well and where is Marty? Poncing round Paris the c**t


he'll come back with a social disease after visiting montmartre


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> but also forgot my bra today



P
I
C
S


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Draggers are not well and where is Marty? Poncing round Paris the c**t


Do they sell real ale in that France?  He'll probably come back wearing a beret and swigging cooking wine


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Going to give it a couple more days and if no better it's steroids for me!


QOG next week


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> QOG next week


or perhaps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> QOG next week


 
Lol! 


Pickman's model said:


> or perhaps



I prefer that 

Tried to sleep earlier as i was bored ..... didn't help!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Late lunch trip here.
Heading off at 2pm so the afternoon is short.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do they sell real ale in that France? He'll probably come back wearing a beret and swigging cooking wine



I imagine he'll look like Rene in "'Allo, 'Allo"!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I imagine he'll look like Rene in "'Allo, 'Allo"!



Whereas Pickmans is a bit more Herr Flick?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whereas Pickmans is a bit more Herr Flick?


You have stunned everyone into silence with this comment


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Seems that way eh?

I have actually been busy today.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2011)

^ this is my whole day... thank fuck for a two day week!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

busy day was busy. promised her indoors i wouldn't have a pint tonight......


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ^ this is my whole day... thank fuck for a two day week!



Still feeling yuckosaur?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> busy day was busy. promised her indoors i wouldn't have a pint tonight......



Is that a _promise_ or a promise?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that a _promise_ or a promise?


dunno the precise status tbh, i can't exactly remember the details of the conversation as i was so pissed last night...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still feeling yuckosaur?


yep.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dunno the precise status tbh, i can't exactly remember the details of the conversation as i was so pissed last night...



Any court in the land will accept that mate, any court in the land....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> yep.





Comfort dinner and very early night an option?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2011)

no comfort food allowed... gym, no dinner, early night.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any court in the land will accept that mate, any court in the land....


can't argue with that, thanks boss.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> no comfort food allowed... gym, no dinner, early night.





It is a good thing it is a 2 day week then.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Right, I am going home. This is early but I don't care.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2011)

I have one more hour before gym


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

Cuntboss' holiday appears to consist of siting at home checking her work emails


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I have one more hour before gym



Sorry


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss' holiday appears to consist of siting at home checking her work emails


 
She sending you missives?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

Everyone's gone and left me on my own!

Officially there is nothing stopping me pissing off too apart from the fact I don't get paid for the hours I don't work


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> She sending you missives?


She's replied to one I sent to the MD about an accounts query. I've just realised I didn't CC her, so she must be checking his emails too as it's a direct reply rather than him forwarding it onto her


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Everyone's gone and left me on my own!
> 
> Officially there is nothing stopping me pissing off too apart from the fact I don't get paid for the hours I don't work



I am on the bus outside your building


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am on the bus outside your building


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

I waved and you never waved back


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2011)

Going in a minute


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I waved and you never waved back



My window is on the other side.  Plus I wouldn't have waved anyway, you would have just got the finger!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2011)

I've just spilt tea on myself, damn this spaz hand


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

*throws QoG a tea towel*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just spilt tea on myself, damn this spaz hand



Damn this jazz hand


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn this jizz hand.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn this jizz gland


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn this bland jizz. 

*spits*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Damn this jazz hand



Mmm...it does feel a bit like I've been sitting on that hand  *grabs photo of Captain America and disappears upstairs*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Ram this jizz pound


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmm...it does feel a bit like I've been sitting on that hand  *grabs photo of Captain America and disappears upstairs*



Sit on your eye first, looks like someone else is doing it.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going - a whole six minutes early - but I'm still going to put it on my timesheet!!!


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm going - a whole six minutes early - but I'm still going to put it on my timesheet!!!


Now that's what I call anarchy!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> Now that's what I call anarchy!



Socking it to the man eh? 

How is the new gig NVP? Still all peachy creamy?


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is the new gig NVP? Still all peachy creamy?


Yeah, all good mate. Today was a particularly busy day and people were freaking out a bit but it seemed OK to me. Mind you I'm not fully trained up as yet so I expect it'll be a bit more hectic when I'm let loose on the phones on my own. Haven't had many ranting folk on the calls I had dealt with yet. Still very pleased with the whole thing.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Good news sir. Guess it is early days but still will be good to get your teeth into something. I like learning the ropes but do like to be let off the leash. Anyone calling the FNG or newbie or similar?


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm a bit older than most of the folk doing the same job as me so I get less of the n00b stuff, despite knowing about half of the job. Don't know why it works that way but it does. I have been a Housing Officer before so I don't think I look like a total buffoon but you might get a different answer from them. I'm like you though - I'm looking forward to be au fait with all their computer systems etc and just being left to my own devices.

It looks like the kind of job where it's busy all day but once the day's over that's it - nothing to worry about afterwards, no deadlines etc because you're dealing with all the day to day stuff there and then. Suits me - I've always been shit at long-term planning; one of the reasons I got out of contract management.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

I can get that mate. At the moment I am working non-stop on my last 2010 thing which has taken 18 months and half my time is working on October 2012. Fucking limbo mate and planning my years away. Hard to switch it off.


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2011)

There are three other FNG's starting over the next week so pressures off there too. What do you do badgers btw? I've always wondered.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> There are three other FNG's starting over the next week so pressures off there too. What do you do badgers btw? I've always wondered.



Tell you in public? With my reputation? I am part of the problem mate. Fuck only knows how I got here though.


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2011)

Arms dealer?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> Arms dealer?



Not that bad mate, never that bad


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Second day of the week and already Wednesday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Late. Shower. Bus.


----------



## Voley (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fuck only knows how I got here though.


I think most people think that about their jobs tbh. I can remember this very keen new person once asking me how I got into housing and replying, honestly, that I'd just drifted into it. Look of shock on her face was priceless - she'd chosen the right degree for it , it was her clearly defined ambition etc. They're in the minority, these people, I think.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> I think most people think that about their jobs tbh. I can remember this very keen new person once asking me how I got into housing and replying, honestly, that I'd just drifted into it. Look of shock on her face was priceless - she'd chosen the right degree for it , it was her clearly defined ambition etc. They're in the minority, these people, I think.



You are most probably right. I enjoy the work in the main just not the industry really. Don't lose sleep over it, just deal with a lot of greedy people. Find the work easy and am lazy so that helps. Hours are pretty flexible and I can wear jeans


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

In other news I just lost a filling


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I just lost a filling


what was it? cheese? ham? onion? what?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what was it? cheese? ham? onion? what?



 

Panda fois gras


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

morning draggers


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

mornin'! another lovely day at model mansions


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Yay to being late and wearing jeans at work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yay to being late and wearing jeans at work.


if you start late you'll have to finish late, young truxta.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning all, off to the docs at 10.15 am. Feeling tired today, thought I was getting a bit  better but now I'm up an moving I'm not so sure


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all, off to the docs at 10.15 am. Feeling tired today, thought I was getting a bit better but now I'm up an moving I'm not so sure



Hope it goes well Qoggy x


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all, off to the docs at 10.15 am. Feeling tired today, thought I was getting a bit better but now I'm up an moving I'm not so sure


good luck with the medicos


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if you start late you'll have to finish late, young truxta.



I don't mind that. Work much better in the afternoon anyways.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I don't mind that. Work much better in the afternoon anyways.



Does it not eat into your pub time?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all, off to the docs at 10.15 am. Feeling tired today, thought I was getting a bit better but now I'm up an moving I'm not so sure



good luck!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning all.  I seem to have done a full 33 minutes of work already 

Good luck QoG.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2011)

Another gluck from me quoggy 

Oh, and did I mention today is my Friday?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Oh, and did I mention today is my Friday?



We wish you all the hate in the world x


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

We never talk about Torvill and Dean these days.

How soon we forget


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning.

I wasn't here for that.  Their bolero routine still gets me right here *thumps chest*, if that's any help.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Something bad has just happened to Boss Man


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Something bad has just happened to Boss Man


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We wish you all the hate in the world x


oh, and I'm not back until 12 September


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Something bad has just happened to Boss Man



Day off then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Something bad has just happened to Boss Man


Oh dear, what?

Doctor was very useful, suggested I go on steroids straight away so have started the arrangements for that - probably be the end of next week, beginning of next. So  no work for me for a week or so, good in  one way not in others.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

Where's neon btw?  Has tripplevodkascooterboy broken his computer?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear, what?
> 
> Doctor was very useful, suggested I go on steroids straight away so have started the arrangements for that - probably be the end of next week, beginning of next. So no work for me for a week or so, good in one way not in others.


 
That doesn't sound very immediate.   Soz, I know nothing of the vagaries of  MS and its treatments.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>





100% masahiko said:


> Day off then?





QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear, what?



His wife has secondary bone cancer and has just been rushed to hospital


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Doctor was very useful, suggested I go on steroids straight away so have started the arrangements for that - probably be the end of next week, beginning of next. So no work for me for a week or so, good in one way not in others.



Have you done the steroids before Qoggy?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh, that's really bad news.   @ badgers.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have just spent an hour and thirty minutes updating my bosses contacts on her Blackberry.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> His wife has secondary bone cancer and has just been rushed to hospital



Shit - you don't wish that on anyone - not even bosses.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, that's really bad news.



Yup 

She is not very old. Cancer runs in her family so apparently she has annual check ups but this seems serious. I don't know much about cancer (thankfully) but apparently this is not good. She is a lovely lady


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have just spent an hour and thirty minutes updating my bosses contacts on her Blackberry.



Share them with us please


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> That doesn't sound very immediate. Soz, I know nothing of the vagaries of MS and its treatments.



Bureaucracy innit, the MS Nurse has to get  permission from the neurologist who then has to tell the outpatients dept. who then contacts me. That takes two to three days and then I can start on the steroids 



Badgers said:


> His wife has secondary bone cancer and has just been rushed to hospital



Oh dear, that's very sad


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

all internal contacts - don;t know how she ever calls anyone to be honest - oh yes I do, she phones me and I put her through!

The task has confirmed how much I dislike Blackberries though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> His wife has secondary bone cancer and has just been rushed to hospital



Oh...that's very painful - that's a bit of a head - fuck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you done the steroids before Qoggy?


No - bit nervous but I'm sure it'll be fine.....me next week


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - bit nervous but I'm sure it'll be fine.....me next week



I think I'm turned on.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I think I'm turned on.



Oddly I was strangely aroused too


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

I need to make a complaint to Sainsbury's. Should I use the office phone?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oddly I was strangely aroused too



I wonder what colour her pubic hair is?
Or if she has any at all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I need to make a complaint to Sainsbury's. Should I use the office phone?



Yes!



100% masahiko said:


> I wonder what colour her pubic hair is?
> Or if she has any at all.



I reckon she has a shaven haven!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes!



I shall do this after I've found something to eat...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I shall do this after I've found something to eat...


What are you complianing about anyway? Is it a lack of pies, 'cos that would be  _very_ serious.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Fucking Royal Mail 

Did not knock and slipped one of those fucking red forms under the door.
I ran out and the chap was in the street so caught up with him.
He just shouted 'depot depot not me depot' and jumped in his van.
Can't get it re-delivered as the idiots writing is so bad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> His wife has secondary bone cancer and has just been rushed to hospital


oh no  not so good


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking Royal Mail
> 
> Did not knock and slipped one of those fucking red forms under the door.
> I ran out and the chap was in the street so caught up with him.
> ...



Why do they do that? how hard is it to knock and wait 10 seconds?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I need to make a complaint to Sainsbury's. Should I use the office phone?


tie it to a molotov, light molotov and throw through sainsbury's window 

disclaimer: i disclaim any responsibility for anyone fool enough to actually do this


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> oh no  not so good



Yeah, he is tough as old boots but that is too hard for any man. Timing is never good for such things but his daughter is abroad on a holiday recuperating from a bit of a depression and his elderly father has just taken a serious turn for the worst too. Stupid sod was still worrying about work things too.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What are you complianing about anyway? Is it a lack of pies, 'cos that would be _very_ serious.



I'm complaining about their "Mushy peas: Chip shop style" which are nothing like the peas you get from the chippy 



Pickman's model said:


> tie it to a molotov, light molotov and throw through sainsbury's window
> 
> disclaimer: i disclaim any responsibility for anyone fool enough to actually do this



^ option #2


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I reckon she has a shaven haven!



And I bet down there she'll taste of mushy peas too...yumm.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2011)

Afternoon, late start to the drag for me.  Been being a cunt at a cricket club this morning helping out with a kitchen install


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

Call made. I tried to stick to my principals but they managed to buy me off


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> And I bet down there she'll taste of mushy peas too...yumm.



Chip shop style?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Chip shop style?



Yep, with a hint of battered sausage.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Call made. I tried to stick to my principals but they managed to buy me off


 
What's your price, machine cat?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What's your price, machine cat?



The tin of peas cost 34p and they gave me a refund of 37p.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

FFS!
Have 3 'urgent' projects dropped onto me.
Have to do some fuckin' work


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

rubbish dinner, asked for mutter paneer, what i got was a tasty rich tomato sauce but it was all peas and no cheese!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The tin of peas cost 34p and they gave me a refund of 37p.



fuck principles when you're up 3p.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> fuck principles when you're up 3p.



that's what I said after newbie 2 stopped laughing at me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Afternoon, late start to the drag for me. Been being a cunt at a cricket club this morning helping out with a kitchen install


Did they give you some potted meat sarnies and victoria sponge after you'd finished as a treat!?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rubbish dinner, asked for mutter paneer, what i got was a tasty rich tomato sauce but it was all peas and no cheese!!!!



Should have hurled it in their face or the face of a colleague


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should have hurled it in their face or the face of a colleague


can't hurl it at colleague, we got the following email today:

_Although all in favour of flavour, avoid the overly aromatic.... Please refrain from eating smelly food at your desk - think of your colleagues who may not find the aroma pleasant._

_Thank you._


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can't hurl it at colleague, we got the following email today:
> 
> _Although all in favour of flavour, avoid the overly aromatic.... Please refrain from eating smelly food at your desk - think of your colleagues who may not find the aroma pleasant._
> 
> _Thank you._



There is a thread for _scolding_ emails young man


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can't hurl it at colleague, we got the following email today:
> 
> _Although all in favour of flavour, avoid the overly aromatic.... Please refrain from eating smelly food at your desk - think of your colleagues who may not find the aroma pleasant._
> 
> _Thank you._



Have you put that on the office Scolding thread? - that's a good one.

Edit - snap

I worked at a place once where we weren't allowed to have vinegar. Supposedly one person was allergic - I think she just didn't like the smell.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did they give you some potted meat sarnies and victoria sponge after you'd finished as a treat!?


No, but they were stocking up the bar while I was working in there.  I think they would have noticed a few bottles going missing though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

In other news where the fuck is the IT person who should be setting up my shiny computer. The one that was supposed to be here at 10am and then said he might arrive at 11am as he was busy this morning?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I worked at a place once where we weren't allowed to have vinegar. Supposedly one person was allergic - I think she just didn't like the smell.



You should have said you were allergic to flour so that was banned too.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

The HR manager who sits next to me (and I don't like) came out of the toilet looking like she has been crying, went into the CE's office and has now come out.

Atmosphere in the office is now very tense.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I worked at a place once where we weren't allowed to have vinegar. Supposedly one person was allergic - I think she just didn't like the smell.


Sounds like our MD's allergy to curry


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The HR manager who sits next to me (and I don't like) came out of the toilet looking like she has been crying, went into the CE's office and has now come out.
> 
> Atmosphere in the office is now very tense.



Oh dear. Tense here too still


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Have you put that on the office Scolding thread? - that's a good one.
> 
> Edit - snap
> 
> I worked at a place once where we weren't allowed to have vinegar. Supposedly one person was allergic - I think she just didn't like the smell.



It all gets a bit unpleasant when someone sticks fish in the microwave at work


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a thread for _scolding_ emails young man


whoops


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have big news!

I have just swapped my intrays with the intrays that were on the other side of the office and I now have three on my desk instead of two!!!

In an aside:
HR Manager seems to have lightened up slightly although is now speaking in a slightly higher pitched voice than normal.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have big news!
> 
> I have just swapped my intrays with the intrays that were on the other side of the office and I now have three on my desk instead of two!!!


I ended up hiding my in trays in the warehouse because people kept putting stuff into them


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have big news!
> 
> I have just swapped my intrays with the intrays that were on the other side of the office and I now have three on my desk instead of two!!



Stationary win there ^

I have no in-trays. Trying hard to be paperless on my desk.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2011)

Officially we shouldn't have intrays and what not in our workspace environment but we do.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can't hurl it at colleague, we got the following email today:
> 
> _Although all in favour of flavour, avoid the overly aromatic.... Please refrain from eating smelly food at your desk - think of your colleagues who may not find the aroma pleasant._
> 
> _Thank you._



Do you know I read that thread before coming on here and my racism-ignoramus-jingoism-detector went off and told me this is to do with 'foreign' food! Bastards!



Me76 said:


> The HR manager who sits next to me (and I don't like) came out of the toilet looking like she has been crying, went into the CE's office and has now come out.
> 
> Atmosphere in the office is now very tense.



Go see whether there is a body in the lavvies.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Do you know I read that thread before coming on here and my racism-ignoramus-jingoism-detector went off and told me this is to do with 'foreign' food! Bastards!


shhh!!! we're not allowed to discuss this on this thread!!!!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shhh!!! we're not allowed to discuss this on this thread!!!!


What racism? Or bastards? Or 'foreigns'?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

not long to go people....


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> What racism? Or bastards? Or 'foreigns'?


 
scolding emails.

A place for everything and everything in its place, schmetterling!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh dear!  I am sure I will find the reason for this somewhere in them here 176 pages but shall desist.
Ok: work-stuff.  Nothing but work-stuff. Right!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 31, 2011)

Off to catch the cidertrain


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

First drag from the new uber-fast PC 

It is lovely and perfect


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

Good news, badgers.

38 minutes to go.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

My new PC is telling me that it is 15:30 so I have two hours yet


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My new PC is telling me that it is 15:30 so I have two hours yet



Not quite so lovely and perfect.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My new PC is telling me that it is 15:30 so I have two hours yet


Is it an Australian PC?

I cunted off at 5 btw


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 31, 2011)

headhunting corporate fuckers.
be working late today/ cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it an Australian PC?





quimcunx said:


> Not quite so lovely and perfect.



Now it is fixed



neonwilderness said:


> I cunted off at 5 btw



cnut


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Nearly there....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Nearly an hour later I am finally there


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *Nearly an hour later* I am finally there


It's an outrage


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

Hard times of old England eh? 

Ciderbus drag now though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Late night but seem to be feeling fine today. Just had the mild horrors though as the new term starts Monday and the fucking commute gets 82% more annoying 

That is two days away though and so far this day has a good feel about it. Friday eve, sun shining and building towards a 2.5 day week now


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2011)

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

morning 

lovely day outside


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice innit? Getting the bod back on the footie pitch today, about time! Enjoying new work so far, seems like a likeable bunch of merchants of evil.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

so anyone else got next week off?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> so anyone else got next week off?




I might take next Friday off


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

Morning.  Started at a new gym this morning which was good.  Need to e-mail them to find out how to adjust the temp in the shower though.

There's a girl in the office who came back from sabbatical last week who every morning asks whether I did anything interesting last night.  I dread Friday afternoons and Monday mornings because of the weekend questions, surely I shouldn't be forced to be reminded that my life is dull, boring and predictable during the week as well?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty standard commute, with a dirty old man moment!! A 20ish year old (looking) busty women standing over 5.5ft, sporting a Florida tan, very short skirt and shoulder length walked on the bus. It took a moment to register she was wearing a school uniform  glad I was not the only bloke on the bus looking like he was in shock!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

Morning all!

I am off next week...but that's because I an a spaz, literally!! 

Feeling a bit glum today as I am not any better and last night I spilt some of our really nice wine all over the sofa because I couldn't control my arm 

However am still going here this afternoon http://www.thehandandflowers.co.uk/pdf/A_la_Carte.pdf as we it was our 9th Wedding Anniversary yesterday and we have had it booked for a couple of months. I've just told Mr.QofG;s not to let me use my right hand when drinking!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> so anyone else got next week off?



42% of the week off 

(calculated that myself)


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Morning. Started at a new gym this morning which was good. Need to e-mail them to find out how to adjust the temp in the shower though.
> 
> There's a girl in the office who came back from sabbatical last week who every morning asks whether I did anything interesting last night. I dread Friday afternoons and Monday mornings because of the weekend questions, surely I shouldn't be forced to be reminded that my life is dull, boring and predictable during the week as well?



So what do you do on the weekends?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Update


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I am off next week...but that's because I an a spaz, literally!!
> 
> ...



 Hope you feel better this afternoon QoG


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However am still going here this afternoon http://www.thehandandflowers.co.uk/pdf/A_la_Carte.pdf as we it was our 9th Wedding Anniversary yesterday and we have had it booked for a couple of months. I've just told Mr.QofG;s not to let me use my right hand when drinking!


 

Truffled Pork Terrine with Dill, Pickles and Toasted Sour Dough
Slow Cooked Duck Breast with Peas, Duck Fat Chips and Gravy
Warm Pistachio Sponge Cake with Melon Sorbet and Marzipan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hope you feel better this afternoon QoG


Thanks machine cat 

Any mushy peas today?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Parfait of Duck and Foie Gras with Orange Chutney and Toasted Brioche
Roast Hog with Salt Baked Potatoes and Apple Sauce. £25.00 per person (Minimum 2 people) (*JUST ME*)
Vanilla Crème Brulée

:NOM:


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I am off next week...but that's because I an a spaz, literally!!
> 
> ...


Oh quoggy, I hope that this relapse is over very quickly 

Happy anniversary for yesterday, and hurray for lush food


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Truffled Pork Terrine with Dill, Pickles and Toasted Sour Dough
> Slow Cooked Duck Breast with Peas, Duck Fat Chips and Gravy
> Warm Pistachio Sponge Cake with Melon Sorbet and Marzipan



I am thinking similar by may go for
Parsley Soup with Smoked Eel, Bacon and Parmesan Tortellini
as a starter.

There is also a lunch menu but I am allowed to go for the a l carte as I'm ill (or so i keep tellling mr QofG's!) 
http://www.thehandandflowers.co.uk/pdf/Set_Lunch.pdf


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks machine cat
> 
> Any mushy peas today?



Not today. Might have some from the chippy tomorrow instead.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2011)

Moules Marinière with Warm Stout and Brown Bread. £9.5
Fillet of Lancashire Beef with Hand and Flowers Chips and Béarnaise Sauce. £27.50
Warm Pistachio Sponge Cake with Melon Sorbet and Marzipan.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am allowed to go for the a l carte as I'm ill (or so i keep tellling mr QofG's!)



That sort of meal is good for the body and mind 

Also try sitting on your good hand before eating so it feels like somebody else is feeding you.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll have:

Quail Tart with Green Olives, Chicory and Aged Gruyère

Fillet of Lancashire Beef with Hand and Flowers Chips and Béarnaise Sauce.

Selection of Cheese


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

Oooh - "aged gruyere" I didn't notice that! Nom!

I am going to me myself a cup of tea while I contemplate


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.thehandandflowers.co.uk/

How exciting! I love the menu.
I'd have

Parfait of Duck and Foie Gras with Orange Chutney and Toasted Brioche.
Fillet of Lancashire Beef with Hand and Flowers Chips and Béarnaise Sauce.
Warm Pistachio Sponge Cake with Melon Sorbet and Marzipan.

And congrats qofg - anniversary n' all.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So what do you do on the weekends?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is also a lunch menu but I am allowed to go for the a l carte as I'm ill (or so i keep tellling mr QofG's!)
> http://www.thehandandflowers.co.uk/pdf/Set_Lunch.pdf


That looks pretty good too

There's an article about their kitchen here if you are interested in such things. There's even a quote from cockney sales rep who was here on Friday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That looks pretty good too
> 
> There's an article about their kitchen here if you are interested in such things. There's even a quote from cockney sales rep who was here on Friday


Cool, thanks  I liked this quote "It's like buying a Ferrari and putting a roof rack on it!" - at £29,000 I think Tom Kerridge can do what he likes!!  That wasn't 'cockney wanker' was it ?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> pics



Me too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Have to go to Mordor this afternoon and deal with media types 

Normally this bastards throw in an expensive lunch with lashings of wine and much slander but nothing doing today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

Breakfast Pies ....I want one. It will make me feel better. FACT!




http://www.pieminister.co.uk/pies/whats-new/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

_Sleeps On Bench_ Girl is sleeping on the bench. Also a new one called _Nicest Arse Never Smiles Girl_ seems to have synchronised bus commute times with me. The others are all MIA at the moment but I did see _Crying Girl_ the other day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cool, thanks  I liked this quote "It's like buying a Ferrari and putting a roof rack on it!" - at £29,000 I think Tom Kerridge can do what he likes!!  That wasn't 'cockney wanker' was it ?


Nah, it was the director of the cooking suite company.  We sell quite a few of them too, £29k is pretty cheap


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Boss Man is in this morning


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is in this morning



Isn't that sort of better news than if he wasn't?  I'm surprised he is.

I'm off to look at that menu, quoggy.  Make my tummy rumble harder.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is in this morning


How is his wife?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

lunch plans people?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am currently debating whether to have a bowl of bran flakes now and then sandwiches later or vice versa


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

He will know by 8pm tonight.
Did not want to just sit at home


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

I've just remembered I forgot to make roast beef sarnies to bring in so I don't know.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He will know by 8pm tonight.
> Did not want to just sit at home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He will know by 8pm tonight.
> Did not want to just sit at home



Poor thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He will know by 8pm tonight.
> Did not want to just sit at home


Not good


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?



Eat rolls at desk, leave office at 13:00 and don't return


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Right.

Off for butty, crisps, __~ and market.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've just remembered I forgot to make roast beef sarnies to bring in so I don't know.



Better to remember you have forgotten than forget to remember I think


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Suit is on, bag is packed and ready to leave the drag for the meeting


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suit is on, bag is packed and ready to leave the drag for the meeting



*waves*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Bye bye desk drag, hello meeting drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

Roast Beef Monster Munch


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Hot tube


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

second crap dinner of the week!!! 

egg, chips, beans and tea, ended up waiting about half hour for a luke warm plate of food including an egg that was so overdone it almost walked off the plate. not a happy chappy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> including an egg that was so overdone it almost walked off the plate.


It had hatched?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It had hatched?


nearly!!!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

ham salad butty and some crisps. in the mood forsomething else atm


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

am actually feeling quite nauseous now


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 1, 2011)

26 years in England for me today!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 1, 2011)

Back to work today, unsurprisingly non of the orders have been done and nothing IT based is working properly.

Students start back on monday


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> am actually feeling quite nauseous now



maybe a pint will help?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> maybe a pint will help?


don't think even a pint would atm...


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't think even a pint would atm...



that bad?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Business drag


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

Can you give the guy on the left my number, please.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just went on the nekkid thread by accident and a big willy was on my screen just as the boss walked out of her office. Good job I have a privacy screen.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that bad?


just ate my apple which settled things down a bit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just went on the nekkid thread by accident and a big willy was on my screen just as the boss walked out of her office. Good job I have a privacy screen.


_as pickmans appears to be away from his desk, i'll take over for you._

haha!!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2011)

Those privacy screens give me headaches.
I'm getting nowhere today. Fucking interviewing people and they're all shit.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 1, 2011)

Did I mention the red wine and the spliffage?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> just ate my apple which settled things down a bit



pint later?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pint later?


mebbe, i've promised to take her indoors to the flicks tonight for pedro almodovar movie, so possibly either side of this


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mebbe, i've promised to take her indoors to the flicks tonight for pedro almodovar movie, so possibly either side of this



take some cans into the cinema


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> take some cans into the cinema


clever thinking batman


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Business drag


pants drag


----------



## sojourner (Sep 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> pants drag


same


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

so just how many people are being cunts today?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2011)

i'm just about to cunt off.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm just about to cunt off.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> so just how many people are being cunts today?


*puts hand up*


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

There is too much cuntage on this thread.  Does anyone work a full week?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> There is too much cuntage on this thread. Does anyone work a full week?



Over the past 20 weeks I've done a full 5 day drag in just 10 of them


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> There is too much cuntage on this thread. Does anyone work a full week?



I do (although not this week cos of the Bank Holiday) ((and last week cos of V Festival)).  I have no more time off until end of October.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

fuck this, i'm off for a pint


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> There's a girl in the office who came back from sabbatical last week who every morning asks whether I did anything interesting last night. I dread Friday afternoons and Monday mornings because of the weekend questions, surely I shouldn't be forced to be reminded that my life is dull, boring and predictable during the week as well?



She just asked me whether I was doing anything tonight before she left.
I really cannot take this twice a day!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

Is she up to something every night and weekend then?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> She just asked me whether I was doing anything tonight before she left.
> I really cannot take this twice a day!



Make something up!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

I know she is flat hunting at the moment cos she is on the phone to her boyfriend every ten minutes asking if the last place was any good.

Apart from that I wouldn't know because I work on the assumption that most people are as boring as me and don;t ask the question.  If they are doing something exciting and want to share it, they will say.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Make something up!


every day?

I'm not sure my imagination can even stretch that far.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

Make something sarky up until she gives up.

I'm at noosemaking practice tonight.
Wednesday is my anger management class.
A fucking huge dump.
 I'm going to reheat a quiche for dinner and see if can't get this cyst to burst. I might get your help with it tomorrow if I can't.  Then I'm going to watch the IT crowd first series on 4OD and phone my mum.  She's got piles and hatred of gays and asians.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

Time to cunt off


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Just came down from the 29th floor of One Canada Square 

Going home now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoke to the MS Nurse earlier - even after the steroids it could be another month before i'm well  Which would mean having to sort out work and missing the play i'm due to be doing 

I'd probably care  if i wasn't a little drunk after this afternoon and also had a glass of port on the go


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Quoggy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Sorry to hear that Quoggy.


Thanks NVP - probably think about it all tomorrow. And get drunk tonight!


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh dear Qoggy. Best to relax tonight and get your head on tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I think most people think that about their jobs tbh. I can remember this very keen new person once asking me how I got into housing and replying, honestly, that I'd just drifted into it. Look of shock on her face was priceless - she'd chosen the right degree for it , it was her clearly defined ambition etc. They're in the minority, these people, I think.


I hate keen housing people  as you know, I also drifted into housing, in 1995


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> so anyone else got next week off?


*puts hand up*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *puts hand up*



Cunt off back to France you


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Spoke to the MS Nurse earlier - even after the steroids it could be another month before i'm well  Which would mean having to sort out work and missing the play i'm due to be doing
> 
> I'd probably care if i wasn't a little drunk after this afternoon and also had a glass of port on the go




How was the meal?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

Aw that's rubbish, Quoggy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cunt off back to France you


He has already fucked the Euro with his short change antics this week


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm wondering where the weekend thread is, but it isn't Friday is it?  

and boo quoggy  not sure what to say, except to wish you a speedy remission darlin. x


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Now it is Friday/Freeday time  

Up early for and early (server maintenance) start to the day. Looks like a sunny day in that (this) London today which is good. Kebab lunch which is good too. On which note it is time to hit the dragbus and begin the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Desk before 8am and time for a coffee/smoke combo before the drag creeps in.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

morning


----------



## Voley (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking forward to a weekend of sun and beer to get me through the drag today. Sun is a possibility, beer is a given.


----------



## Voley (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning mc.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning



Morning MC 

Was watching an episode of Angel last night and the demon called Illyria mentioned visiting a world populated only by shrimp.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning MC
> 
> Was watching an episode of Angel last night and the demon called Illyria mentioned visiting a world populated only by shrimp.



http://buffy.wikia.com/wiki/Shrimp_Worlds




> There are two worlds alluded to in several episodes of Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Angel. They are the "World Without Shrimp" and the "World With Nothing But Shrimp".



"world without shrimp"


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "world without shrimp"



I want a world ruled by one shrimp and his name will be Mr Big Shrimp


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want a world ruled by one shrimp and his name will be Mr Big Shrimp



I welcome this dictatorship with open arms!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning!

Last day in the office without cuntboss today


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Last day in the office without cuntboss today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Last day in the office without cuntboss today



Revel in your time


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, dwag. Last day of first week of new job. Been good so far. Sweary but friendly colleagues, interesting work. I found out yesterday that my new title is _Business Development Consultant_.  I had to chuckle at that. Still, now that I'm moving up in the world and no longer have the time to while away on the drag, can't you lot make me a daily summary at around 5 pm so I can keep up to speed on today's dragging? There's a good dwag.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


>





Badgers said:


> Revel in your time


TripleVodkaScooterBoy starts on Monday though, so she'll be busy hassling him for a while.

There may be a plan to antagonise her into showing what a complete cunt she is in front of him on Monday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning all!

Feeling a bit better today although an old Gary Numan on BBC Breakfast is disturbing me


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TripleVodkaScooterBoy starts on Monday though, so she'll be busy hassling him for a while.
> 
> There may be a plan to antagonise her into showing what a complete cunt she is in front of him on Monday


 
I can't believe I'm going to miss this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can't believe I'm going to miss this


I am _sooooo_ looking forward to it


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just realised I've been in this job for 3 years and 1 day


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hello, dwag. Last day of first week of new job. Been good so far. Sweary but friendly colleagues, interesting work. I found out yesterday that my new title is *Business Development Consultant*.  I had to chuckle at that. Still, now that I'm moving up in the world and no longer have the time to while away on the drag, can't you lot make me a daily summary at around 5 pm so I can keep up to speed on today's dragging? There's a good dwag.



I know a fair few BDMs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TripleVodkaScooterBoy starts on Monday though, so she'll be busy hassling him for a while.



We have new temp starting Monday too. Currently she will be known as Katie but I feel that by midday Monday she will be given her correct name.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've just realised I've been in this job for 3 years and 1 day


I started here on 1st September too.  5 years ago


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've just realised I've been in this job for 3 years and 1 day



Did you miss the celebration yesterday then??


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I started here on 1st September too. 5 years ago



Did you miss the celebration yesterday then??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How was the meal?


Fantastic, great food really, really tasty and excellent service they even coped with me falling into the mirror when i arrived due to me dodgy leg 

I had
Quail Tart with aged gruyere - only a a bit of the latter but that was all you needed as it was very strong
Lamb bun with sweetbreads - gorgeous and looked fantastic
Vanilla Creme Brulee - nom!

Plus cocktail and wine and sweet wine!! It was great!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you miss the celebration yesterday then??


 
I completely forgot about it yesterday. Will drown my sorrows tonight instead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've just realised I've been in this job for 3 years and 1 day


in november i'm 6 years in the job.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I started here on 1st September too. 5 years ago



5 years of cuntboss?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Five years in the job next March


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> in november i'm 6 years in the job.



I'll have a drink to celebrate your six years


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2011)

2 years with Lazyboss on 2nd  November


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have a drink to celebrate your six years


i think celebrate is not quite the word i'd select.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think celebrate is not quite the word i'd select.



well i'll have a drink anyway


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 5 years of cuntboss?


Fortunately the rest of the job is alright apart and I don't have to have anything to do with her that often these days.  When I first started I used to sit next to her, but when we moved offices (about a month after I joined) I made sure I was sat at the opposite side of the new office


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 2 years with Lazyboss on 2nd November



Will he make three?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly 10 already.
Roughly 2.5 - 3 hours until kebab time.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder if there will be a fishy friday contest today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder if there will be a fishy friday contest today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Just looking and it is a long wait until I get another trophy


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning.   Hoped I might be able to get this afternoon off but it's not to be.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning - I am  trying to be good today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Morning - I am trying to be good today.


oh dear. this will end badly.


----------



## Thraex (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning Draggers. Bloody hell, I've already dealt with four clients, a solicitor and a care home (by 'phone), had a meeting and reported a client's (abuse) disclosure. Looks like it'll be a heavy drag today. Still, 'tis Friday, I've eaten a Sausage muffin meal had good coffee and am up for it!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Still, 'tis Friday, I've eaten a Sausage muffin meal had good coffee and am up for it!


 
Single or double?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't stop thinking about food. I may have to treat myself this lunchtime


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Can't stop thinking about food. I may have to treat myself this lunchtime



Kebab?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab?



thinking along those lines


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking along those lines



Not these lines?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 2, 2011)

Todays drag has left me covered in out of date photographic chemicals that smell of a mixture of cheese and chlorine.

So thats another t-shirt trashed and bad skin on my hands again for another couple of weeks...... Fucking chemicals


----------



## Thraex (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Single or double?



Just a single, the doubles are too much for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Todays drag has left me covered in out of date photographic chemicals that smell of a mixture of cheese and chlorine.
> 
> So thats another t-shirt trashed and bad skin on my hands again for another couple of weeks...... Fucking chemicals


that'll learn you to have chemical fights at work


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone see the pic in the metro of brazilians of Libyan dinar _completely filling a plane_ wrapped in plain paper on it's way from Brize Norton to Libya?

Here's them loading up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Anyone see the pic in the metro of brazilians of Libyan dinar _completely filling a plane_ wrapped in plain paper on it's way from Brize Norton to Libya?
> 
> Here's them loading up.


the most expensive toilet paper in history


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Just a single, the doubles are too much for me.



Must try harder


----------



## sim667 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that'll learn you to have chemical fights at work



Half tempted to charge them for the t-shirt...... I insisted they bought me a lab coat, i needed an xl-xxl. They bought me an XS and told me to loaf it.

Although my clothes are all fucked anyway, I like to think it gives them character.


----------



## Lea (Sep 2, 2011)

Got into work this morning and the first thing I did was to log on to Urban and another forum. Get so used to this that I forgot to open up my work email page to see if I had any work to do until after 10am .


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

Lea said:


> Got into work this morning and the first thing I did was to log on to Urban and another forum. Get so used to this that I forgot to open up my work email page to see if I had any work to do until after 10am .


 
Send your photo in and we can post it on the dragger of the month wall.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am still being good.  I think it's because I have 4 job applications that I am currently working on that need to go off between Sunday and Tuesday.  I feel guilty


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

An hour to go until lunch and I still haven't decided what to eat 

I'd quite like a KFC tbf, but that's never going to happen


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am still being good. I think it's because I have 4 job applications that I am currently working on that need to go off between Sunday and Tuesday. I feel guilty


if you feel guilty you are not being good


----------



## Lea (Sep 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Send your photo in and we can post it on the dragger of the month wall.



LOL! And it's not the first time I've done it! Bad! Very bad!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Morning Draggers. Bloody hell, I've already dealt with four clients, a solicitor and a care home (by 'phone), had a meeting and reported a client's (abuse) disclosure. Looks like it'll be a heavy drag today.



Incorrect Friday drag ^



Lea said:


> Got into work this morning and the first thing I did was to log on to Urban and another forum. Get so used to this that I forgot to open up my work email page to see if I had any work to do until after 10am .



Correct Friday drag ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2011)

morning all, a good and pleasant (and productive) freeday friday so far, aiming to do the bunk at 1ish if i can...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> aiming to do the bunk at 1ish if i can...





This is your one hall pass for the month of September, use it wisely


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't spell 'carpet' today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

not long while lunch


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is your one hall pass for the month of September, use it wisely


teehee! forgot to say boss, i'm away on greek beach from 15th to 30th september....


----------



## Thraex (Sep 2, 2011)

Friday drag now corrected, Sir. Done jack since that lot


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> teehee! forgot to say boss, i'm away on greek beach from 15th to 30th september....



Gonna do any protesting?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

lunch time  =  __~, market for curry ingredients, __~ , fish n chips, __~


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

My lunch currently:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gonna do any protesting?


not if i can help it. i might protest if she won't let me have a nice beer or something, that's about it i reckon


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm off to athens on 21st if that's any good. I could shake my tiny little fist at something if you like.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

_*If we don't drag ourselves we'll be the leaders of a messed up generation *_


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been very good this morning, this is officially part of my lunch time now.

Off travelling to an off site meeting at 12.30.  Meeting from 2-4.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm off to athens on 21st if that's any good. I could shake my tiny little fist at something if you like.



Doing a Greek car boot sale?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably not, badgers. I'm only taking hand luggage.

If I can find something relevant to protest about I could try claiming  TOIL and expenses. 

Doubt it would wash, hmm.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

lunch in the park I think.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this Bulgarian 'fixer-upper' which might make a good international drag HQ?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Although possibly we should dig deeper and get two places instead?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Although possibly we should dig deeper and get two places instead?



I prefer the first one tbh


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Although possibly we should dig deeper and get two places instead?


 
plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

So we are all chipping in then?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

*pats empty pockets*

I did have a little money put aside earmarked for niceness but I've spent 161% of it now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh well, perhaps a fund raising event soon?

In other news 40% of the office has now gone home and the weather outside is balmy


----------



## Thraex (Sep 2, 2011)

That first one...could be a goer. I think the Bulgarians get on well with the Ukrainians too...so there'd be no issues for Olga


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> That first one...could be a goer. I think the Bulgarians get on well with the Ukrainians too...so there'd be no issues for Olga



Olga is bolder


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to kill myself


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

christ i'm bored.

just myself and newbie 1 in the office which means i have to stay for the duration


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 2, 2011)

URRRGH


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Need new drag domains.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2011)

Meeting now finished, although I am pleased that I was able to make a very incisive post on the fish finger thread while in a meeting.

Apart from that I have been amazingly good today.  and am now off to do more work *polishes halo*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Everyone into the last hour?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Meeting now finished, although I am pleased that I was able to make a very incisive post on the fish finger thread while in a meeting.
> 
> Apart from that I have been amazingly good today. and am now off to do more work *polishes halo*


 
I'm taking your picture down from the dragger of the month wall.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone into the last hour?


 
no.  

I need to post on here before I get out of bed more often.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

I want a cider


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want a cider



Me too.

Newbie 1 is packing up. I should be able to sneak out 10-15 minutes after she's left.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2011)

Busy afternoon, but cunting off soon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

I have nearly logged off....


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2011)

13 more mins for me


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 2, 2011)

bip bip bip


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2011)

busy day - stopped for coffee twice - changed some Euros back, bought fruit and veg, had hair cut, and washed car -


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy day - stopped for coffee twice - changed some Euros back, bought fruit and veg, had hair cut, and washed car -



Pint Time or Peanut Butter Jelly Time?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

On the cidersaunadragbus home


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pint Time or Peanut Butter Jelly Time?


pint, that peanut butter thing isn't annoying in the slightest.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pint, that peanut butter thing isn't annoying in the slightest.



Thought you might go for a pint


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2011)

Just logged onto my work emails to look for something and found this.



> Hi Neon,
> 
> I've not had the drawing status this week - please can you send it to me ASAP.
> 
> ...



The drawing status is basically a log of what work I'm doing on different projects so everyone knows what my workload is.  It's completely irrelevant to someone who's supposed to be on holiday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just logged onto my work emails to look for something and found this.
> 
> The drawing status is basically a log of what work I'm doing on different projects so everyone knows what my workload is. It's completely irrelevant to someone who's supposed to be on holiday


She deserves slow and painful punishment 

We've just ordered some pizza


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We've just ordered some pizza



I want pizza now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I want pizza now



Il Carnivare and The Big Smokey from Papa John's


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She deserves slow and painful punishment


Stage 1 of the plan to make her look like a cunt in front of TripleVodkaScooterBoy was undertaken today. She always complains if someone goes to McDonalds and doesn't ask her if she wants anything regardless of what time it is, if she's eaten etc. So six of us all bought stuff for lunch from there today and left the wrappers all over the office 

Nearly cider o'clock


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Stage 1 of the plan to make her look like a cunt in front of TripleVodkaScooterBoy was undertaken today. She always complains if someone goes to McDonalds and doesn't ask her if she wants anything regardless of what time it is, if she's eaten etc. So six of us all bought stuff for lunch from there today and left the wrappers all over the office
> 
> Nearly cider o'clock



^ this is fucking brilliant 

I have perry atm


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Il Carnivare and The Big Smokey from Papa John's



Nearest PJ's is 6 miles away


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

Yawn. Go to sleep. Wake up and there is a small party in the house. Quick indulge and back to the business of sleep. Shame really, it is 60% drunk women


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2011)

spin your disco thang badgers mate


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> spin your disco thang badgers mate



The ladies are all in Friday night gear and I am now in pyjamas  

They are drinking Guinness and Tia Maria mixers. Have I missed a meeting?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

fuck meeting, get on the Tia Maria son!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Black Velvets would be nice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

white russians as well


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Chug Chug Chug Chug


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I want pizza now


haha


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

night boss


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chug Chug Chug Chug


you're... you're a CHUGGER!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Never off duty


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are drinking Guinness and Tia Maria mixers. Have I missed a meeting?


I think there was a memo about that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're... you're a CHUGGER!



Keckerer


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Never off duty


never off duty 

there's someone, somewhere all the time having a bad time for me to laugh at


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> never off duty
> 
> there's someone, somewhere all the time having a bad time for me to laugh at



 you complete me


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> you complete me


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha





still haven't had pizza


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> still haven't had pizza


haha  haha


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

I am having pizza tomorrow. That place we went to machine cat


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha  haha





All the takeaways are shut and all that's in the house is tomorrow's curry and machine kitten's breakfast... plenty of booze tho 



Badgers said:


> I am having pizza tomorrow. That place we went to machine cat


 
best. pizza.ever


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

i've just found one more tin


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> best. pizza.ever


where's that then? eh? eh? where's that then? eh? pm me


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> where's that then? eh? eh? where's that then? eh? pm me



ha ha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ha ha


that's ok, i can take it. now let me know where this pizza place is.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Pizza win 

Last can here too (probably)


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that's ok, i can take it. now let me know where this pizza place is.



where badgers lives. i've never had a pizza so good.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

this is fucking whack


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

That is more whack bling than Fizzy Lizard (nearly)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> where badgers lives. i've never had a pizza so good.


so it's round to badgers for pizza eh?

can't make it tomorrow 




			
				machine cat said:
			
		

> haha


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this is fucking whack



I like their tune about eating


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so it's round to badgers for pizza eh?
> 
> can't make it tomorrow



I'm sure he'll bring a few to the drag meet, eh badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I like their tune about eating



Eating pizza at that place we went to?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so it's round to badgers for pizza eh?



Have you been round mine before?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

this is fucking whacker


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Eating pizza at that place we went to?



alas no, and you have to stop talking about that pizza


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

oh boys, this is the tune for the evening tho


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

The girls here are playing the street's


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh boys, this is the tune for the evening tho



This is doing it for me:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This is doing it for me:


brilliant and mental


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> brilliant and mental



i think i've woken people...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

i got me headphones on, she's already scowled at me....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

has badgers collapsed into some tia maria fantasy then????


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> has badgers collapsed into some tia maria fantasy then????


 


one more scrumpy then im off


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> has badgers collapsed into some tia maria fantasy then????



Hanging by a thread Paulie but still dragdrinking


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> one more scrumpy then im off



Off? Nightclub?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

this is badgers now


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

anyone want more breakcore?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Down the rabbit hole


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off? Nightclub?



bed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

late nite drag extravaganza


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> late nite drag extravaganza



Dangerous times


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> late nite drag extravaganza



and we continue...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

good tunes on the drag


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2011)

Bed here


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2011)

sleep tight you lovely people 

laters


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2011)

it's about time...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 4, 2011)

I not visited this thread on these hours.
Home life a drag too?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep. freezer door came off 1am this morning. propped it up so it wouldn't defrost in the night. But can't get it back on on my own and no one seems to be around to help. Or the cunts are hiding.

I was considering defrosting today anyway. It's overdue....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think I've ever defrosted this fridge yet, or cleaned it even...

Off to bed now...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Gah!! This Monday sucks already!!


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2011)

No boss for two days so hopefully a relatively quiet start to the week. Training all Wednesday so hopefully a fairly relaxed week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning!


neonwilderness said:


> Stage 1 of the plan to make her look like a cunt in front of TripleVodkaScooterBoy was undertaken today. She always complains if someone goes to McDonalds and doesn't ask her if she wants anything regardless of what time it is, if she's eaten etc. So six of us all bought stuff for lunch from there today and left the wrappers all over the office


Extraordinary restraint from cuntboss, there's been no mention of this yet


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning mofos!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Extraordinary restraint from cuntboss, there's been no mention of this yet


Hee hee!

Chris Rea was on BBC Breakfast this morning, he's a Geordie do you know him?

I'm a bit stir crazy today but hopefully should find out about the steroids today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gah!! This Monday sucks already!!


haha 

got to work, no work to do


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hee hee!
> 
> Chris Rea was on BBC Breakfast this morning, he's a Geordie do you know him?
> 
> I'm a bit stir crazy today but hopefully should find out about the steroids today.


I thought he was a smoggy? I do know Sting and Jimmy Nail though   

How are your jazz hands?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought he was a smoggy? I do know Sting and Jimmy Nail though
> 
> How are your jazz hands?



You are right, he's from Middlesbrough  He was very,very, _very_....very dull!

Jazz hands are okay I suppose, I am getting better, the weakness on my right side is getting stronger but it's just such slow progress. Still throwing things over myself if I forget and pick something up with my right hand  Feel like i'm having to learn how to use my right side, walking, writing, typing etc... again which is frustrating 

I am treating  myself to some coco pops for breakfast though. Plus today I am going to try and institute some kind of routine rather that just sitting about on the sofa looking around and wandering what is on daytime TV! Mind you today that means putting clothes away rather than in my current wardrobe i.e. the spare bed!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

New person in the office


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning.  Tired cos the BF was snoring really badly last night. Am sure grumpy will be added to that soon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New person in the office


sideshow bob as a child before his feet grew!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Temp is undeniably cute and elvish looking


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Temp is undeniably cute and elvish looking


Nice....that is elvish, not evilish!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nice....that is elvish, not evilish!



No signs of evil yet (checks sneakoscope) but it is early days.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mind you today that means putting clothes away rather than in my current wardrobe i.e. the spare bed!


Sounds like my missus, although she doesn't have any excuses 

TripleVodkaScooterBoy is here btw, he's been given one of Mr ManFlu's shitty jobs to start with - photocopying a load of stuff for the MD


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TripleVodkaScooterBoy is here btw, he's been given one of Mr ManFlu's shitty jobs to start with - photocopying a load of stuff for the MD



A noble task


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have just been given shed loads of work!!  May not be dragging much this week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like my missus, although she doesn't have any excuses
> 
> TripleVodkaScooterBoy is here btw, he's been given one of Mr ManFlu's shitty jobs to start with - photocopying a load of stuff for the MD


I had forgotten he had started, this is very exciting! Tell us if he does it wrong!! 

I've put clothes away now and sorted out my too many and I only wear a few of them not enough and I need MORE shoe collection


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm back 
Loads of emails - none of them interesting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 5, 2011)

yuck, my plums are very sour....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yuck, my plums are very sour....


I _so_ hope that is a euphamism!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 5, 2011)

i washed them, they were seeming quite ripe and ready for eating, but they're bitter as a bitter thing.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've put clothes away now and sorted out my too many and I only wear a few of them not enough and I need MORE shoe collection



We had a MASSIVE bedroom clean up on Saturday. It was exhausting but well worth it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 5, 2011)

must have been the weather, we changed all the bedding yesterday and had a wardrobe clear out as well.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> must have been the weather, we changed all the bedding yesterday and had a wardrobe clear out as well.



How often do you usually change the bedding?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I had forgotten he had started, this is very exciting! Tell us if he does it wrong!!


Mr ManFlu has just been explaining how to sort the post.  He couldn't have made it any more complicated


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How often do you usually change the bedding?


when i get nagged sufficiently to make me say _"oh ok then"_, so about every month or something.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

I wrote off yesterday and didn't do the sort out I was meant to.

And I completely forgot to do any laundry this weekend.  

Morning, draggers, just.

I am 'busy'.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> when i get nagged sufficiently to make me say _"oh ok then"_, so about every month or something.



Could be worse (like ours) I guess


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could be worse (like ours) I guess


This sounds very familiar


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been trying to be good lately and been doing my bedlinen once every less than two weeks or thereabouts.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> And I completely forgot to do any laundry this weekend.



Knickers off today then?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

luckily I have more than 7 pairs.  Also I have a vague recollection of a rogue midweek wash where any bits and bobs were thrown in as you might as well.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 5, 2011)

Im glad i finish work at 3 today, im upset that I dont have a single piece of clean cutlery etc when I get home.

Mammoth washing up session i think!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> luckily I have more than 7 pairs. Also I have a vague recollection of a rogue midweek wash where any bits and bobs were thrown in as you might as well.



Phew, Monday is not a commando day really


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Phew, Monday is not a commando day really



It's not is it. It's hard enough as it is, I wouldn't want to face a monday morning without a fresh pair of 100% cotton-gusset pants.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's not is it. It's hard enough as it is, I wouldn't want to face a monday morning without a fresh pair of 100% cotton-gusset pants.



Few of use do quimmy, few of us do


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Lunch plans peeps? I am going to work through like a martyr today. Don't pity me though, I finish early tomorrow and return Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 5, 2011)

lunch time quandary...d/k what i want////


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> lunch time quandary...d/k what i want////


you want a shish kebab


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> And I completely forgot to do any laundry this weekend.


haha


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am currently eating left over spicy lamb stew.  Which is very nice but does have lots of bits of bones in it so it has to be eaten with caution.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans peeps?


Chicken and chorizo sandwich and a bottle of coke.  Not making/drinking tea as a point of principle


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chicken and chorizo sandwich and a bottle of coke. Not making/drinking tea as a point of principle


what principle is that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what principle is that?


The I'm sick of making tea for lazy cunts principle


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Teagate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

Lunch for me is half a tin of baked beans on 2 slices of Weight Watchers Bread.....my life is shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The I'm sick of making tea for lazy cunts principle


is that why yr not making it for yrself?


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 5, 2011)

Not posted here for a bit, mostly because work has been so shite and I've been keeping my head down.

So far restructure continues, new boss appears to only care about the bottom line and not what we actually do, and now suggestion of re-applying for our jobs


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2011)

Been at work since 06:45. Had little sleep. Mad amount of stuff to do. Am yearning for my bed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Teagate


if only it had been the waterbag building


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

stephj said:


> Not posted here for a bit, mostly because work has been so shite and I've been keeping my head down.
> 
> So far restructure continues, new boss appears to only care about the bottom line and not what we actually do, and now suggestion of re-applying for our jobs


That is not good


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 5, 2011)

Didn't this thread used to be non-readable publicly before the move to new forum?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2011)

stephj said:


> Didn't this thread used to be non-readable publicly before the move to new forum?


it's still non-readable for people who post here.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> is that why yr not making it for yrself?


I may well end up doing that.  There shouldn't really need to be so much hassle about someone making a pot of tea every few hours though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

stephj said:


> Didn't this thread used to be non-readable publicly before the move to new forum?


I don't know tbh, I thought only nobbin' and sobbin' and community weren't publicly readable but I was/am always logged in so I never noticed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

stephj said:


> So far restructure continues, new boss appears to only care about the bottom line and not what we actually do, and now suggestion of re-applying for our jobs



Hateful


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2011)

Last day of my hols and I have a epic amount if washing to do. I don't mind putting in the machine but I'm rather meh about taking it out to hang to dry. You will guess from this that I don't iron & hang.

Last week I was in Windsor for 4 nights and bloody hell those planes are noisy! I still feel like I have one whizzing through my head every few minutes. I looked at the estate agent prices for rents & buying and both were WTF.

Today is epic washing & tidying, a trip to supermarket (should be Asda but can't face it so will be Waitrose) and doing some beauty maintenence (mani/pedi). I'm also going to cancel 2 magazine subscriptions that I'm not fussed about but cost me £11 a month!!! This weeks work gig is X2 13 hour days (Tue/Wed) off Thurs/Fri and then on Sat/Sun/Mon but I only need to reach the 14th till I get 6 days off again. I also need to find a new job.

I would also like to change my sheets at least fortnightly (weekly would be heaven but that would be setting myself to fail). Sheets were changed recently but I lolled in them in a hungover state yesterday so action probably needs to be taken today.

I hope you all had lovely lunches draggers and now have your eyes on the look out for your xmas shin-dig (lol) xxxxxx


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't know tbh, I thought only nobbin' and sobbin' and community weren't publicly readable but I was/am always logged in so I never noticed


You'd better hope Side Show Boss hasn't been reading


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you want a shish kebab


cheese and salad baguette, spicy tomato wheat crunchies, can of pepsi max


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 5, 2011)

stephj said:


> So far restructure continues, new boss appears to only care about the bottom line and not what we actually do, and now suggestion of re-applying for our jobs



Sounds very much like my place tbh...  Sympathies.

Back to the drag today for me after a massive amount of beer tasting in Belgium. It's not alcoholism if it's quality, right?

i seem to have forgotten how to type though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Good news


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you about to announce good news or declaring Ron's post good news?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 5, 2011)

My post is emphatically not good news. I have a right grump on. Bah! AND my team's out of the FA Cup already. Piss poor


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Not good news for Ron Merlin but there is good Mr Big Shrimp news

Hello






Mr New Shrimp


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 5, 2011)

I am also happy for Mr Big Shrimp 

Cheered up a bit now - just ordered £50 worth of Belgian beers, hooray.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr Big Shrimp.... who do you think you are... Mr Big Shrimp.

Sorry.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 5, 2011)

stephj said:


> Mr Big Shrimp.... who do you think you are... Mr Big Shrimp.
> 
> Sorry.


Thanks steph, I'm going to be singing that to myself all afternoon now 

I'm glad to see the return of the big shrimp though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr. New Shrimp!!! *runs around in an excited circle*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Quiet drag today, too many people on holiday


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my busy week.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am still very tired.  Still dragging until 6 as I have football tonight and there's no point me going home first.  Also I'm giving blood on Wednesday and need to leave early so won;t lose any money.

I have shedloads to do but everything is quite epic so not sure what to do for the next 30 mins.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2011)

Dragbus time again. Tired and tired now


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't make one single brew today. That's me staking my claim to ex-newbie status. I've fucking arrived.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 5, 2011)

Back to the drag today and actually had to do some w*rk   Over 900 emails to catch up with ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> I didn't make one single brew today. That's me staking my claim to ex-newbie status. I've fucking arrived.


Your not working at neons place are you


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Your not working at neons place are you


 

Forgot to mention earlier that I'm 1/5 cunt this week (Friday)


----------



## machine cat (Sep 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not good news for Ron Merlin but there is good Mr Big Shrimp news
> 
> Hello
> 
> ...


 
Mr New Shrimp!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Mr New Shrimp!!!!



I very nearly paid for him on sight. He won't be around long I fear, hard to resist buying such a handsome Shrimp. Only hope he finds a worthy home.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Back to the drag today and actually had to do some w*rk   Over 900 emails to catch up with ffs



900 emails????? What the dragging hell has your PA been up to?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Back to the drag today and actually had to do some w*rk  Over 900 emails to catch up with ffs


haha


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright drag! Long time no see and all that. Been busy as fuck, would you believe it? Haven't had the chance for one single peek at Urban since I started the new job. Feels almost like I'm actually doing some work for once.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Alright drag! Long time no see and all that. Been busy as fuck, would you believe it? Haven't had the chance for one single peek at Urban since I started the new job. Feels almost like I'm actually doing some work for once.


 (((TruXta)))


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2011)

I know. Nah, actually I'm really enjoying it so far. Might get to fart off the faraway places too - how does St. Lucia sound?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning

Forgot I was going out to another install again this morning, so no drag between 9 and 12ish


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I know. Nah, actually I'm really enjoying it so far. Might get to fart off the faraway places too - how does St. Lucia sound?


how does magadan sound?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> how does magadan sound?



Cold


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Cold


more to my taste for TruXta than st lucia though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2011)

give me St Lucia anyday.

It's windy, wet and miserable here today.
I started my day at 6.30 this morning with a little light gazebo wrestling wearing only a dressing gown.
Never mind, it probably gave the neighbours a laugh


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> give me St Lucia anyday.
> 
> It's windy, wet and miserable here today.
> I started my day at 6.30 this morning with a little light gazebo wrestling wearing only a dressing gown.
> Never mind, it probably gave the neighbours a laugh


yes. you deserve st lucia. TruXta? TruXta deserves siberia.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning all - not feeling to well today, slept badly and am quite jerky 

I gave to phone the doc's as well to get a sick not and am not sure what I do *pathetic mode *


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - not feeling to well today, slept badly and am quite jerky
> 
> I gave to phone the doc's as well to get a sick not and am not sure what I do *pathetic mode *


phone in sick lest they imagine you're up to something lascivious.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - not feeling to well today, slept badly and am quite jerky
> 
> I gave to phone the doc's as well to get a sick not and am not sure what I do *pathetic mode *


Phone in sick and go back to bed (it's horrible out there anyway)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Phone in sick and go back to bed (it's horrible out there anyway)


i was fucking tempted to have a duvet day today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> phone in sick lest they imagine you're up to something lascivious.





BoatieBird said:


> Phone in sick and go back to bed (it's horrible out there anyway)



I am off work anyway as I am in the middle of a big MS relapse and am waiting to find out about steroid treatment


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2011)

(((Quoggy)))
look after yourself, I hope the docs can find something suitable for you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> (((Quoggy)))
> look after yourself, I hope the docs can find something suitable for you.


Thanks  Waiting for the hospital to contact me at the moment but it's all a bit beaurocratic (MS Nurse has to contact neuro, neuro had to contact hospital, hospital has to contact me) but at least I'm in  the system so just have to wait!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Forgot I was going out to another install again this morning, so no drag between 9 and 12ish


Have you taken TrippleVodkaScooterBoy with you! I'd like to see him wield a spanner


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

BUSY


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 6, 2011)

I have just filled out a form, so I'll have to go post office.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> BUSY


haha


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 6, 2011)

oh and fuck ms like, fuck it like goatse hard in the arsehole til it bleeds.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you taken TrippleVodkaScooterBoy with you! I'd like to see him wield a spanner


He's left in the office doing some shut job for cuntboss


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He's left in the office doing some shut job for cuntboss


not a shutjob


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh and fuck ms like, fuck it like goatse hard in the arsehole til it bleeds.


Yup - and I like your turn of phrase


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> BUSY



Me too 

Have loads of Iphone apps to research today as well!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 6, 2011)

I want it to be lunchtime already, so I can get noodles en route to post office


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 6, 2011)

On my 2nd pack of Haribo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh great, the hospital phoned me but can't let me start the steriods because my urine sample has to go to the lab not just be tested by my GP (which it was last week).

They didn't tell me this was a pre-requisite of having the treatment, so now I have to go back to the docs, wee in a pot, try and persuade the receptionists that it needs to go to the lab and then wait another few days before it arrives at the lab.

I'd laugh apart from I'm too fucking tired


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

(((Qoggy)))


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

*STILL BUSY*


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all, new to this thread but like the idea of a daily drag. 

Most exciting thing to happen today so far, is receiving the following e mail, following on from Brad Pitt’s 2 weeks of filming World War Z in Glasgow city centre 

Dear All,

Please find attached the latest information I have this morning received regarding proposed road closures for filming of the latest Hollywood blockbuster "Cloud Atlas" on Douglas St and St Vincent Lane on Friday 16th and Saturday 17th September.

Appreciate this may be a pain for some - not too sure if the presence of HalleBerry will ease it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh great, the hospital phoned me but can't let me start the steriods because my urine sample has to go to the lab not just be tested by my GP (which it was last week).
> 
> They didn't tell me this was a pre-requisite of having the treatment, so now I have to go back to the docs, wee in a pot, try and persuade the receptionists that it needs to go to the lab and then wait another few days before it arrives at the lab.
> 
> I'd laugh apart from I'm too fucking tired


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh great, the hospital phoned me but can't let me start the steriods because my urine sample has to go to the lab not just be tested by my GP (which it was last week).
> 
> They didn't tell me this was a pre-requisite of having the treatment, so now I have to go back to the docs, wee in a pot, try and persuade the receptionists that it needs to go to the lab and then wait another few days before it arrives at the lab.
> 
> I'd laugh apart from I'm too fucking tired



They'll wanna know if you got a UTI init, why are ms nurses always overly concerned with testing your piss??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> They'll wanna know if you got a UTI init, why are ms nurses always overly concerned with testing your piss??


I am going to drink as much as I can before I go to the docs so they will have a fountain of piss


----------



## yardbird (Sep 6, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh and fuck ms like, fuck it like goatse hard in the arsehole til it bleeds.


I was going to say something, but no point, this just about gets it right.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 6, 2011)

piss on their floor.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

Roughly 3 hours left here


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 6, 2011)

Banana time.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 6, 2011)

I feel like fucking death, m8s. Gotta go post office and post this bloody form and I've gotta get some food, then I'm gonna watch shit tv and go back to bed or kip on the sofa if I can't be fucked to move. oh my days I have found this amazing clip site where I can flog fetish videos of mundane shit like smoking and playing with me toeses, passive income is well awesome.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2011)

Areet draggerz - dya miss me?

First day back today, still on autopilot, hoping to get through to 5 without collapsing asleep.  FanTAStic hollybobs, 2 ace festies, and lots of recovery time


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuckin' lunch time. Don't know what to get. May venture into Kingston and search for something decent. Something meaty ummm.

Welcome back sojourner...this is shit as always.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad you had a nice break Soj


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 6, 2011)

It is now absolutely pi55ing down in Glasgow and I am going to the Scotland game tonight.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't sleep at night because of the humming noise, it's like a pulsating low rumble. I shall have to drink.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I can't sleep at night because of the humming noise, it's like a pulsating low rumble. I shall have to drink.


yes. the more the merrier. rum and coke, rum and peppermint or simply rum on its own. or wine. see if you can get a couple of bottles of that down you a day. and a couple of pints of lager or ale to set things in motion. yes, you shall have to drink.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Areet draggerz - dya miss me?
> 
> First day back today, still on autopilot, hoping to get through to 5 without collapsing asleep. FanTAStic hollybobs, 2 ace festies, and lots of recovery time



Alright Soj! Welcome back and all that. Glad you had a great time. I know how you feel - yesterday was my first day back on the drag and I was well groggy for most of it. Sodding Belgium's sodding brilliant beers...


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. the more the merrier. rum and coke, rum and peppermint or simply rum on its own. or wine. see if you can get a couple of bottles of that down you a day. and a couple of pints of lager or ale to set things in motion. yes, you shall have to drink.


Only a few ales to lead me into slumber


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Only a few ales to lead me into slumber


yes. you can start from there and work your way up.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. you can start from there and work your way up.


 up what?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheers all for t'welcome back 



Ron Merlin said:


> Alright Soj! Welcome back and all that. Glad you had a great time. I now how you feel - yesterday was my first day back on the drag and I was well groggy for most of it. Sodding Belgium's sodding brilliant beers...



Hah - should have seen me last week after Solfest, deary ME.  Seriously took me til Thursday to fully recover


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> up what?


up to dependency. i think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> up to dependency. i think you'd enjoy it.



I'm an alcoholic & I can tell you, I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm an alcoholic & I can tell you, I don't enjoy it.


you're not doing it right then.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not doing it right then.


Well, there you go then


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, there you go then


there you go indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

Just been offered £100 for our wheeled Prism server cabinet


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hah - should have seen me last week after Solfest, deary ME. Seriously took me til Thursday to fully recover



Unbelievable diarrhoea on my part... like there's a fucking sprinkler attachment on my arse ... you have my sympathies...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 6, 2011)

Careful now, I almost did some work then.

Regarding the previous point, I'm _very_ glad I work at home. Apologies for the somewhat graphical tone, given it's lunchtme.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 6, 2011)

We have had a 10 minute chat here on who and what is a "pointdexter" - haven't got a clue how it started but every day is a school day!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone got 500 likes yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2011)

Back in the office


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone got 500 likes yet?



How's that quest going, btw?

Lunch, sour fruit included so i can practice pulling faces.

((people's bottoms))


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally stopping for something to eat.  Not sure it will be a full lunch as loads of stuff to get done today still and will probably have to stay later.  Plus I have two job applications I neeed to do when I get in tonight!!

Why does everything come at once?  I had bugger all last week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello chaps.

I had two lunches today. Am coming down with a cold, I think, and ryvita with Philly and cuke just did not cut it.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello.   I thought I was coming down with something yesterday but I'm not.  Well nothing except insomnia and period pains.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a Sunday session and I still feel off-colour. Must be getting old.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Back in the office


Get TrippleVodkaScooterBoy to make you a cuppa!

I am watching "Lewis" on ITV Player - the beautiful, willlowy characters are drinking white wine in a tranquil Oxfordshire garden....I don't know whether to be envious or wonder whether people really live like that!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 6, 2011)

They might be willowy and tranquil now but they'll soon be found murdered in a copse.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Get TrippleVodkaScooterBoy to make you a cuppa!


Mr ManFlu has beaten you to it with that suggestion


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2011)

My drag is over till Friday. On the circle line now though which is less good and very sweaty. Might be having a cider btw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> They might be willowy and tranquil now but they'll soon be found murdered in a copse.


One of them was the murderer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My drag is over till Friday. On the circle line now though which is less good and very sweaty. Might be having a cider btw


But....but... it's only Tuesday!!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My drag is over till Friday. On the circle line now though which is less good and very sweaty. Might be having a cider btw


Anyone called you a cunt yet?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But....but... it's only Tuesday!!


^  this


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2011)

nearly the end of the day - thank fuck for that.
I'm enjoying a nice cup of tea and I've just got an email telling me that I've won an 'air-blaster' from Mad Science 
BoatieBoy will be very pleased


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2011)

External meeting first thing today. Missed the train I meant to get because I was getting a sausage roll so now I am sitting at the station eating my sausage roll whil waiting 18 minutes for the next train.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2011)

Will you be in trouble?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2011)

sausage roll fail 

i started work at 8.30 today, altho as the first half of my day is a wah'er, this also involved sitting in my dressing gown and slippers eating tea and drinking toast. got to go to that there parliament later on, in ma suit


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning Mofos.

I've heard the strangest thing on the way home yesterday.
A guy called his mate '"CARB FACE." It went, "you have a carb face." They were in their 20s.
Is this how the youth talk like today?

Anyway back to business. I have tons of work to get on with.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

Mornin!  Bleurgh - fucking winter man!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Will you be in trouble?



Nah - first train was getting me in very early.  Was still early with second train.

Almost every other bugger went to the wrong office anyway so I am now sitting here while others make small talk and waiting for the others to get their silly arses here.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin! Bleurgh - fucking winter man!



innit, I've got boots on today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning all, getting better but really knackered today, may go and make myself some coffee in a bit


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2011)

morning all

*cracks open second cider of the day*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all
> 
> *cracks open second cider of the day*


 Are you on holiday?! Or leisurely day in the office


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all
> 
> *cracks open second cider of the day*




cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> cunt


haha


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you on holiday?! Or leisurely day in the office


sounds like a normal machine cat day, if anything i'd expect more to be drunk.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> innit, I've got boots on today


I had to get the sleeping bag out on the couch last night!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you on holiday?! Or leisurely day in the office





Week off. I have the day to myself today so the plan is to get pissed by 12, meet a mate for a liquid lunch, then go to his to smoke weed and play Halo


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I had to get the sleeping bag out on the couch last night!


turfed out of bed? (((sojourner)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Week off. I have the day to myself today so the plan is to get pissed by 12, meet a mate for a liquid lunch, then go to his to smoke weed and play Halo


That is a good plan


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> turfed out of bed? (((sojourner)))


No you berk - it was COLD


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2011)

We switched the heating on last night, only for 30 minutes or so, but still - IT'S FUCKING SEPTEMBER 
I am comforting myself with the thought of new boots. The only good thing about winter imo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> We switched the heating on last night, only for 30 minutes or so, but still - IT'S FUCKING SEPTEMBER
> I am comforting myself with the thought of new boots. The only good thing about winter imo


I was thinking in bed last night I should look up the "When did you put your heating?" on thread from last year to see when I did. Haven;t yet this 'summer' - well autumn now - but it's been a close thing and I have spent quite a few recent evenings wrapped in my slanket!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> We switched the heating on last night, only for 30 minutes or so, but still - IT'S FUCKING SEPTEMBER
> I am comforting myself with the thought of new boots. The only good thing about winter imo


I'm not putting the heating on til it's fucking freezing.  Still trying to catch up on last year's bill - 6 times higher than usual cos bloke had the heating on every day


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm not putting the heating on til it's fucking freezing. Still trying to catch up on last year's bill - 6 times higher than usual cos bloke had the heating on every day



Same here. Last year was a killer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

Bleh. Hour late for work as can't get up in the morning during the summer/autumn crossover. Swear to god that my bodyclock needs to adjust for about a month to it being very slightly darker in the am 

Gonna heat up some rice from Sunday later


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Gonna heat up some rice from Sunday later



it's been nice knowing you stella


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 7, 2011)

The fat fuck of a malignant cunt has asked my colleague and me whether we can all agree to eat at the same time because her undisciplined, rugby tackling, splayed-legs, buffet seeking, salad dodging, whiney arsed self is starting Lighter Life and theeeeeeen had the temerity to be offended when we said 'No'; commenting vituperatively: 'I am sorry I asked.  Didn't expect anything else, really!'

  A patient has just come in and given her, as a Thank You (sweet, really), wait for it:  2 bottles of Mateus Rose!!!!  Which she declared to be 'Delicious!'

Good Morning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> The fat fuck of a malignant cunt has asked my colleague and me whether we can all agree to eat at the same time because her undisciplined, rugby tackling, splayed-legs, buffet seeking, salad dodging, whiney arsed self is starting Lighter Life and theeeeeeen had the temerity to be offended when we said 'No'; commenting vituperatively: 'I am sorry I asked. Didn't expect anything else, really!'
> 
> A patient has just come in and given her, as a Thank You (sweet, really), wait for it: 2 bottles of Mateus Rose!!!! Which she declared to be 'Delicious!'
> 
> Good Morning!



Good morning! 

She wants you to all eat at the same time so she... doesn't have to watch people eat for hours in the middle of the day and feel all sad?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 7, 2011)

Right... teeth brushed, hoody donned, opening time in 5 minutes... see you later!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> The fat fuck of a malignant cunt has asked my colleague and me whether we can all agree to eat at the same time because her undisciplined, rugby tackling, splayed-legs, buffet seeking, salad dodging, whiney arsed self is starting Lighter Life and theeeeeeen had the temerity to be offended when we said 'No'; commenting vituperatively: 'I am sorry I asked. Didn't expect anything else, really!'



What is her reasoning behind this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2011)

Right I am off to the kitchen to make some soup (proper invalid food!) and some melon granita (sort of iced melon, with sugar).

As I am typing better I've asked work to send me some stuff though I don;t think that'll be til later this week by which time my wee should be at the lab (along with the "STOOL" sample that was also in the basket ) and I should know when I am being given the steroids. This MS lark is exhausing!

Oh and David Walliams should be swimming through Maidenhead on Friday, Mr. QofG's may go and stare at him!


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Good morning!
> 
> She wants you to all eat at the same time so she... doesn't have to watch people eat for hours in the middle of the day and feel all sad?



Yep.  She is the most socially unaware person I have ever met.  Social retard, really.  For instance, she will leave her cereal bowl in the sink for days on end yet fire off e-mails of complaint if anyone else does that.  That hypocritical.  And, of course, she is always bleating on about Karma.  The vitriol that spews from her mouth!!!



100% masahiko said:


> What is her reasoning behind this?



The sun circles around her?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Yep. She is the most socially unaware person I have ever met. Social retard, really. For instance, she will leave her cereal bowl in the sink for days on end yet fire off e-mails of complaint if anyone else does that. That hypocritical. And, of course, she is always bleating on about Karma. The vitriol that spews from her mouth!!!
> 
> The sun circles around her?



I *hate* people like that! How can they get away with it all? I never can 

The one time I experimented with acting like a lying, deluded cunt at work I got fired. For real.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 7, 2011)

I am back at the drag after a glorious 8 days of cider drinking and rhubarb and custard flavour ice cream eating in the west country.

Work isn't as good.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 7, 2011)

She/It is eating... *snigger*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to eat my rice now, I think. It's stinking out the whole office


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> She/It is eating... *snigger*


What is she eating?
I'm off to the pub for a birthday team lunch (not my birthday, someone elses)


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 7, 2011)

I have remembered another one of her favourites. Proclaiming that our managers have no social skills.

Sorry; I _am_ bitching today. Definitely, definitely have PMT.

@BoatieBird
A white roll.....
Can be very tasty but not the smart food to eat when trying to loose weight, me thinks!


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 7, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> She/It is eating... *snigger*



Is she a noisy eater? Feel free to lie - we would prefer that!


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 7, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Is she a noisy eater? Feel free to lie - we would prefer that!



Unfortunately not but her desk is really untidy, her phone/keyboard/mouse are filthy and there are crumbs everywhere.  The sort or person where I am not too sure that she washes her hands after the loo.  Minkcoat and no knickers, I say.

Oooh, also: she does not like farting.  Shortly after I started here I read a thread on Digital Spy about a woman who had banned her own mother from seeing the grandchildren as grandmother had farted in from of them.  I was in peals of laughter.  Colleague is quite paranoid and asked what I was laughing about.  I had a sneaking suspicion and thought I better check whether fart-jokes make her uncomforatble and, sure enough, she said that she doesn't like things like that.  Which, of course, made it even harder to stop laughing.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I am back at the drag after a glorious 8 days of cider drinking and rhubarb and custard flavour ice cream eating in the west country.
> 
> Work isn't as good.


I feel your pain sistah - mine was yesterday


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 7, 2011)

Started drag at 12 today due to compulsory bastard temporary shift change. Finish at 8.30. Same tomorrow. I get a lie in but it very definitely feels _all wrong..._


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2011)

Could do with going out for supplies, but I can't really be arsed so will just make do with some vegetable soup and a few mini mars bars 



sojourner said:


> I feel your pain sistah - mine was yesterday


How was Solfest?


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 7, 2011)

Off for a short walk and then something to eat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Off for a short walk and then something to eat.



Can you get me one of those Rocky Road biscuit thingers from the place? You know that one? The _independent _place. I'll give you the money tomorrow. Ta.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 7, 2011)

Not much chance for dragging today.   

Off to forage for food.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2011)

cous cous and chicken.
burping up spices now...


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 7, 2011)

If anyone is bored, there is a great article on yoga on Guardian Life & Style.
I have met the overachiever windmill man.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2011)

Do any of you guys get canvass calls?
I'm getting sick of them now and can't help myself but to be rude...and I don't enjoy rudeness.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Can you get me one of those Rocky Road biscuit thingers from the place? You know that one? The _independent _place. I'll give you the money tomorrow. Ta.



Sorry, they were all out, I got you a banana instead.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How was Solfest?


Fucking brilliant   Seems like a year ago already though.  We got less than an  hours kip first day, 3 hours next day, and about 5 hours day after   Was FUCKED until Thursday when we got back heh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Sorry, they were all out, I got you a banana instead.



BANANA? Fuck you! They do kit-kats ffs! *CHOCOLATE*.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just left. Early today as I'm off to give blood. Will be logging in at home later though as once I got back from the meeting I managed to get nothing done. Even though I was trying and wasn't on urban or anything


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

It's weird anf confusing, work.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

I've right had enough of today.  Mad fucking busy, rushing to get everything done, now me car's died on its arse and I can't afford another, and I've no dosh for any booze, even.  Cunting cunty mcFUCK


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2011)

Just had a great spam phone call, she asked for Mr. QofG's, when I said he wasn't at home she asked me if I was the homeowner. I sighed and asked how they had the number as we are on the TPS service and what did she want?

She was quite offended and asked why I thought it was a spam phone call. I said that we didn't often get daytime calls asking if I'm the homeowner that weren't trying to sell me something.

She then screamed down the phone that she was calling from "The County Council of Berkshire" and slammed the phone down....there was no 1471 number stored, so I'm not sure she really was form Berks CC!!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 7, 2011)

What do the county council of Berkshire want with you quoggy?

Are you on their wanted list?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just had a great spam phone call, she asked for Mr. QofG's, when I said he wasn't at home she asked me if I was the homeowner. I sighed and asked how they had the number as we are on the TPS service and what did she want?
> 
> She was quite offended and asked why I thought it was a spam phone call. I said that we didn't often get daytime calls asking if I'm the homeowner that weren't trying to sell me something.
> 
> She then screamed down the phone that she was calling from "The County Council of Berkshire" and slammed the phone down....there was no 1471 number stored, so I'm not sure she really was form Berks CC!!


Kinell!!!


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> BANANA? Fuck you! They do kit-kats ffs! *CHOCOLATE*.


Is that you Mrs Colbhoy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What do the county council of Berkshire want with you quoggy?
> 
> Are you on their wanted list?





sojourner said:


> Kinell!!!



It was fantastic!! 

The best thing is - the is no Berkshire County Council (hasn't been for about 12 years!)


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The best thing is - the is no Berkshire County Council (hasn't been for about 12 years!)



can you be sure, quoggy?  Really sure?  Maybe they have a small dept left just to tidy up their _wanted list? _

Oh, no, quoggy, they wouldn't forget about their _wanted list_.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Is that you Mrs Colbhoy?





I had a crap call from Vodafone recently. Going on and on about getting another phone. It's just me, I don't need one. Then about dongles and I have one of them so I asked and the boy kept saying "3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
"What free internet?"
"3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
"Yes, but 3G is internet. What's the free internet"
"It's 3gb of 3G and _1gb of a free internet_"
"Uh? YES. But what's free about the internet if I'm already getting 3gb of 3G?"
"Yes, but this is free"
"What?"
"3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
"..."
"3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
"I don't get what's free about it though?"
"It's 3gb of 3G...
"Yes?"
"...and 1gb of a free internet"


I asked to speak to his team leader, as I was v bored at work, and he said it was 1gb of free BTOpenzone 

Pointless. And I just typed this all out


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the like Stella - I just got a trophy!


----------



## Voley (Sep 7, 2011)

Fucking hell. Been on a training course today and i've only just got in. 170 mile round trip.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice to be trained. They're pretending its a proper job 

I'm up early! Gotta get back on track. I had to put socks on last night 

I mean: MORNING MONGOS!!!1!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 8, 2011)

Good mongo to you too! Looking increasingly likely that I'll be shipped out to Delhi in a week's time or so. Only for a few days mind you. Not completely settled yet, but I'm game.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2011)

good morning draggers 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I had a crap call from Vodafone recently. Going on and on about getting another phone. It's just me, I don't need one. Then about dongles and I have one of them so I asked and the boy kept saying "3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
> "What free internet?"
> "3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
> "Yes, but 3G is internet. What's the free internet"
> ...


haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good mongo to you too! Looking increasingly likely that I'll be shipped out to Delhi in a week's time or so. Only for a few days mind you. Not completely settled yet, but I'm game.


That sounds 

Morning all - feeling knackered today as I didn't sleep well, stressed about so many silly things but work and when I go back and sick pay and shit are the main ones


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That sounds
> 
> Morning all - feeling knackered today as I didn't sleep well, stressed about so many silly things but work and when I go back and sick pay and shit are the main ones



Honestly, if they are difficult about all this tell us and we'll go and sort out that woman


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Honestly, if they are difficult about all this tell us and we'll go and sort out that woman



Thanks - the boss is being fine to be honest and isn't pressuring me at all but I'm just panicking all the same


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 8, 2011)

Good morning from sunny, wet and windy Glasgow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Good morning from sunny, wet and windy Glasgow.


you must be enjoying the unseasonably dry weather


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you must be enjoying the unseasonably dry weather



Forgot four seasons in one day, we get four in one hour here!

After a week of trying, I have finally managed to get a 10th player for 5-a-sides tonight! Now I better do some work.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks - the boss is being fine to be honest and isn't pressuring me at all but I'm just panicking all the same



Well, don't!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh and I have to get a sick note...sorry fit note...from ther doc tomorrow which is also stressing me!  I am in pathetic mode today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

Ooh, Qoths. Please don't stress about that! Unless your doctor is a monster it could be quite straightforward.

I got one during my Troubles (a year ago!). I just explained it'd been so bad I'd got fired, listed meds (to remind them!), tapped my notes and said 'Look at that. See?' and got signed off, or whatever it's called, for 6 bloody months.

I didn't use it in the end, as got better, but it wasn't a nightmare.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooh, Qoths. Please don't stress about that! Unless your doctor is a monster it could be quite straightforward.
> 
> I got one during my Troubles (a year ago!). I just explained it'd been so bad I'd got fired, listed meds (to remind them!), tapped my notes and said 'Look at that. See?' and got signed off, or whatever it's called, for 6 bloody months.
> 
> I didn't use it in the end, as got better, but it wasn't a nightmare.


Thanks  I know I'm just stressing for no reason but I can't help myself. I shall have some nice strong tea and watch James Martin on the telly and not dwell on stuff!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, I shouldn't *tell *you not the get _STRESSED!11!! _Just attempting to reassure *pastQothshand*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning fucksticks - you know when you check your bank balance, and it is ACTUALLY a joke?  Yeh, me too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning fucksticks - you know when you check your bank balance, and it is ACTUALLY a joke? Yeh, me too.



Not v funny ones though, are they


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Not v funny ones though, are they


No, funny that.  Cunting Npower are trebling me direct debit too! AND they've underestimated me bill


----------



## hiccup (Sep 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I had a crap call from Vodafone recently. Going on and on about getting another phone. It's just me, I don't need one. Then about dongles and I have one of them so I asked and the boy kept saying "3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
> "What free internet?"
> "3gb of 3G and 1gb of a free internet"
> "Yes, but 3G is internet. What's the free internet"
> ...



Yeah but it's free


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yeah but it's free



*Which bit?!!?*


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning!

TrippleVodkaScooterBoy got his mum to phone in sick for him, he must have had a heavy session last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> TrippleVodkaScooterBoy got his mum to phone in sick for him, he must have had a heavy session last night


He only started this week didn't he?  What a star 

Do you think he'll come back?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

God, I fancy a vodka and coke. Nom nom. Would remind me of the olden days.

Isn't it amazing that one can get to work at 0859 BST and look up and it's 1049 BST and nothing's been done?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been working like a mental think.  I have some sub groups papers to get out today and some pre-papers for the full board.  Suprisingly enough, none of them are ready yet!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He only started this week didn't he? What a star
> 
> Do you think he'll come back?!


Yeah, he started on Monday.  Who knows, he seems to be fitting in better than Napoleon did, but that's not saying much


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a load of sifts to do, and an allocation!

Fag break time!


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 8, 2011)

Going to my son in Brighton for two nights.  Yippee!  Came in an hour late to give me more time for packing and getting ready and diddling about.
We'll be playing pool tonight.  Moses was in shorts the last time I played that.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2011)

Cunting off for the day.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Cunting off for the day.


*reports post*


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2011)

Just showed one of the directors TripleVodkaScooterBoy's facebook profile


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just showed one of the directors TripleVodkaScooterBoy's facebook profile


Awww - that might get him into trouble though


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2011)

Nah, they knew about it anyway.  It wasn't the MD or cuntboss.

I'm not sure how long he'll last anyway


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just showed one of the directors TripleVodkaScooterBoy's facebook profile


Hopefully his status didn't say "Skinful last night so persuaded Ma to phone in sick for me. Off to the arcade now, better than working m8's. Result!"


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2011)

You should warn him. Why won't he last? Is scootermate lonely in the carpark?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hopefully his status didn't say "Skinful last night so persuaded Ma to phone in sick for me. Off to the arcade now, better than working m8's. Result!"




Unfortunately his privacy settings are pretty tight



quimcunx said:


> You should warn him. Why won't he last? Is scootermate lonely in the carpark?


He is being given all the shit jobs to do and (not unsurprisingly) he looks a bit bored, cuntboss doesn't seem to doing any sort of proper training.  Haven't seen scootermate since his induction.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 8, 2011)

Do some guys pee all over the toilet seat at home as well?! 

Clatty buggers.

The joys of shared loos in the workplace!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is being given all the shit jobs to do and (not unsurprisingly) he looks a bit bored, cuntboss doesn't seem to doing any sort of proper training. Haven't seen scootermate since his induction.


Well that does sound a bit shit tbh.

In other news, I have just rejigged my CV just in case, and I am getting a cold.  On the plus side, I spunked £10 on 3 bottles of wine at Asda - justification = getting a cold


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 8, 2011)

Outta here!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have just realised I haven't had more than a 15 minute lunch break all week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unfortunately his privacy settings are pretty tight
> 
> *He is being given all the shit jobs to do and (not unsurprisingly) he looks a bit bored, cuntboss doesn't seem to doing any sort of proper training*. Haven't seen scootermate since his induction.



Poor TVSB  and evil cuntboss


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well that does sound a bit shit tbh.





QueenOfGoths said:


> Poor TVSB  and evil cuntboss


Aye, it's not the best for him.  Hardly surprising Napoleon only lasted a week.

He's supposed to be learning some of the design stuff that I do, but I've not really had any work easy enough to give him yet.  Cuntboss hasn't really given much guidance on what I'm supposed to be doing either. If he's still there next week I'll have to find something to give him a break from her 

Did I mention that I'm off tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello drag.

Back to work after a break which feels weird. Freeday though and I can feel a kebab appearing at lunch time. Did I miss anything vital?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't think of anything.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can't think of anything.



Can you expand on that?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> TrippleVodkaScooterBoy got his mum to phone in sick for him, he must have had a heavy session last night



How old he? Pretty lame to get your mum to phone for you. Good to see him starting as he means to go on. So far my newbie has been young, pretty, punctual, helpful, sexy and happy. Have been thinking about a name for her and am going for The ElfFactor as she is a minx but seems to no nothing apart from trash celebrity.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2011)

Here I am again.  I managed to get one of the sets of papers that needed to go out yesterday done.  Final information came to me for formatted at 6.30.  Got out 15 mins later after telling them that I want the papers for today by lunch time cos I am not staying 1 minutes past 5 today.

Already done 40 hours this week.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Morning all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, it's not the best for him. Hardly surprising Napoleon only lasted a week.
> 
> He's supposed to be learning some of the design stuff that I do, but I've not really had any work easy enough to give him yet. Cuntboss hasn't really given much guidance on what I'm supposed to be doing either. If he's still there next week I'll have to find something to give him a break from her
> 
> *Did I mention that I'm off tomorrow?*



What?! WHAT!!  I hope you aren't doing anything....fun!

Don't ask me how but I have just spilt Frosties and milk over my head


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What?! WHAT!!  I hope you aren't doing anything....fun!
> 
> Don't ask me how but I have just spilt Frosties and milk over my head


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

mornin' all 

three and a half hours to the weekend 

i'm alright jack


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm kinda jealous of the Elf that bajjy has - I want one.

Ah well, it IS Freeday - ANNNNND I just had notification of another poem being accepted for publishing!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

Blah. Jsesus. Just got here....35 mins late. Lucky no one else was here either


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't ask me how but I have just spilt Frosties and milk over my head



Supple move there


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2011)

Friday already. I am all about the three day weeks.

Am going to eat two tangerines this morning to cancel out the large bag of chips I'm planning on having for lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

My boss is phoning me for a chat at 10.00am, which is nice  Then I had  better go and shower off the smell of stale milk and cereal!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Badgers, nice to see you back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

Is Marty McSlacker _still _on hols_?_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Is Marty McSlacker _still _on hols_?_


I believe he is, the rotter!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I believe he is, the rotter!



Honestly 

No, I don't want to whine (much) but since I got made redundant (2008!) my lifestyle is just... rubbish  I dont' go on holiday. I'm lucky if I make it down to my mum's/mates in West Sussex 4 times a year. I mean, wtf. I've not left the country since 08, barely leave London.

Not fair *kicksacat*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 9, 2011)

Just had a go at the new coffee machine and was told by one of the managers that it costs £10K!
£10K and they're to make redundancies next month...

Morning all!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Hello Badgers, nice to see you back



It is good and bad to be back. How was your break?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Just had a go at the new coffee machine and was told by one of the managers that it costs £10K!
> £10K and they're to make redundancies next month...
> 
> Morning all!



Mongo!

When I work at an aqfully posh NHS place to cost-cut they removed the hot chocolate from the drinsk machine  Put paid to my self-mixed mocha habit though, which I suppose was a good thing but man, I really missed the caffiene free sugar hit at 3pm


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is good and bad to be back. How was your break?



My break was awesome thanks. I drank cider and ate ice cream every day and it didn't even rain much


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

*My last EVER day of dragging....4realz​*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *My last EVER day of dragging....4realz*​


It's a good one


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's a good one



There are only so many times you can say goodbye


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

This is so typical of my boss "I'll phone you at 10.00am"...here I am stinking of milk and having to wait for her. I want my shower!!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 9, 2011)

Lo draggers!

Weird shifts at the moment. Normally do 8-4.30. Just done two 12-8.30 ones followed by today's 8-4.30. I've got shift lag.

AND I've got a weird three-hour one tomorrow, ffs.

Still, it's Friday. Some Belgian beer waiting for me this evening 

I think I'll have my second coffee. No mumbling Frenchmen to decipher so far today. Shame.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just spent 1.5 hours setting up my bosses new iPad and trying to work out why the Twitter account I set up for her yesterday won't log in today.  Now actually have to do real work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

I have had my shower - no stinky milk girl for me any longer!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

two hours to go


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How old he? Pretty lame to get your mum to phone for you.


He's only 16 (although he still manages to have a bigger beard than most other people in the office), but still  
 


QueenOfGoths said:


> What?! WHAT!!  I hope you aren't doing anything....fun!
> 
> Don't ask me how but I have just spilt Frosties and milk over my head



Tidying the house while the missus isn't here to complain and possibly some freelance work later. Riveting stuff


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't ask me how but I have just spilt Frosties and milk over my head


Actually, I am going to have to ask


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

I decided to have breakfast in bed, sat down a bit hard on the bed with the dish of Frosties in my getting-better-but-still-slightly-weak right hand which couldn't cope with the sitting down momentum so it keep going and hit me in the face. Result - big milk and frostie deluge all over face


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2011)

At least you had a good reason for doing it, but still 

I'm going to have drag myself to the shop soon, I think our milk is a bit past it's best


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least you had a good reason for doing it, but still
> 
> I'm going to have drag myself to the shop soon, I think our milk is a bit past it's best


I did similar yesterday with my beans on toast though that was just a bean tsunami onto my stomach rather thean my face 

Right SideshowBoss has phoned so I am going to find the cat, make myself some tea and....carefully...carry it upstairs. I may put it on the floor before I sit on the bed!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

an hour to go


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

Should have £21m tomorrow once the 6 person office syndicate wins tonight.

Will be dead by Sunday


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should have £21m tomorrow once the 6 person office syndicate wins tonight.
> 
> Will be dead by Sunday


in which case i will look after the money for you


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> in which case i will look after the money for you



I knew I would find a use for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I knew I would find a use for you


like my post  like my post


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> in which case i will look after the money for you


There will be £12.97 and half a can of special brew left for you to preside over


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There will be £12.97 and half a can of special brew left for you to preside over


there'll be bloody more than that


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> there'll be bloody more than that



Possibly also a Findus Crispy Pancake or two if you're lucky


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Possibly also a Findus Crispy Pancake or two if you're lucky


that's better


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

Lunch soon


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

20 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2011)

7 minutes and out of here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Chicken...lamb...extra chili sauce?

I am about to make my beans on toast. And not spill them on me!!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh oh oh, I errored. Went for the veggie burger and wedges at the canteen instead of chip shop chips.

The burger was poor, the wedges worse. It was A Bad Decision in every way.

Goddamn.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Chicken...lamb...extra chili sauce?



Chicken but no extra chili sauce today.



QueenOfGoths said:


> I am about to make my beans on toast. And not spill them on me!!





I worked with a woman called Sandy years ago who came to work with a dried baked bean crusted to her ear!!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I worked with a woman called Sandy years ago who came to work with a dried baked bean crusted to her ear!!


That is the best thing I have heard about anyone ever.

As I am poor (well, saving the money I do have for beer) my lunch is philidelphia on toast.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> That is the best thing I have heard about anyone ever.



We wondered how fast you have to be shovelling food into your mouth to get a baked bean onto your ear


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 9, 2011)

Fish fingers. Finger a fudge.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

No way we will make 6k today is there


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No way we will make 6k today is there



(((Badgers))) 
Everyone seems to be out at "meetings" or "working at home" today   Normally this would annoy me but I'm bored and bit hungover, so this means I don't have to pretend I'm doing any work.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> (((Badgers)))
> Everyone seems to be out at "meetings" or "working at home" today  Normally this would annoy me but I'm bored and bit hungover, so this means I don't have to pretend I'm doing any work.



Just trying to squeeze three days work into one here.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2011)

So the order I've been waiting for since july was never actually ordered. Brilliant.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> So the order I've been waiting for since july was never actually ordered. Brilliant.



What order?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh hang on, i moaned about 'the order' somewhere else, not here....

fucksticks.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2011)

You going thames festival tomorrow btw? If so keep an eye out for us.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> You going thames festival tomorrow btw? If so keep an eye out for us.



I thought I was but have some unavoidable chores


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2011)

bugger


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Just back from local Wetherspoons pub, chicken wrap and a pint of John Smiths to the good. Countdown begins....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> bugger



Shit innit


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2011)

Surely sunday is chore day


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Surely sunday is chore day



Car boot sale day Sunday so up _early_ then home to flake out


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2011)

_early_ on a Sunday.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

About 2 hours to go


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

1 Hour and 22 minutes precisely to go...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Car boot sale day Sunday so up _early_ then home to flake out



Boooooo

Just take your car to the thames festival and sell shit there.

11 mins to go.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Just spilt a cup of water which has gone over a red felt pen so I have red coloured water all over my desk.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Just spilt a cup of water which has gone over a red felt pen so I have red coloured water all over my desk.



At least it did not get on your Fuzzy Felts?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2011)

3 minutes 3 minutes 3 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

The skies are black in SW18 

Getting ready to go but it is gonna rain on me


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2011)

Yey - finally both sets of papers out.  Of the major things I needed to get done this week, only one of them hasn;t got done, bvut I have very cleverly just moved by Monday morning catch up with the boss from first thing to lunch time so I have time to do it then.  along with looking at all the e-mails that I haven't had time to this week.  

But now it is FRiday, I am going to the pub and I am going to get as drunk as £15 will allow me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

Gone


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gone


^This


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2011)

Long, tiring day was long but this is the weekend proper


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2011)

And the time is here at last.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone in the Albert then?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2011)

Not now.  Will be about 9 though.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2011)

Too late! I'll be off for some food by then.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2011)

Been toying with the idea of going down tonight, but too late for you food boy.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2011)

I might come back! Only just got into the village. Steak coming up.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2011)

back to work tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> back to work tomorrow


same here  eleventy million emails to face.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 11, 2011)

not looking forward to it either


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not looking forward to it either


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm alright jack


----------



## machine cat (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning dragpeeps 

Bit tired but a long sleep yesterday after a tiring car boot sale Sunday. The busy season is upon me so have to get my work arse in gear for 5 weeks.

One last coffee, quick shower and then time to hit the road


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2011)

Back to the DRAG


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Hang in there Marty.
The first day back after two weeks will be nasty


----------



## TruXta (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning drag!

Busy day today, so an early-ish start.


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

Could've done with a longer weekend. I could very happily go straight back to bed for the day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 12, 2011)

Ugh.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Rainy and grey so far.
Moan moan moan moan.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 12, 2011)

Got drunker than expected on two dry whites last night but luckily stumbled into costcutter and bought myself a chocolate doughnut to have for breakfast. 

Thought for the Day was ages ago! In a perfect world I'd being doing mascara (3/4 ready) when it's on. Instead am sat in jammies


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

morning 

back in the drag and going through the email mountain.

this time last week i was drinking cider


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2011)

in the morning? 

Morning draggers. I'm awake.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning

Minor case of insomnia last night, so only managed about 4.5 hours of decent sleep.  Not the best start to the week


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> in the morning?
> 
> Morning draggers. I'm awake.



nowt wrong with that is there?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nowt wrong with that is there?


I think the jury is still out on that one 

Depends if you'd been to bed or not?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2011)

bleugh, horrible wet monday morning.
But I have been cheered up no end by the photos on a certain wedding related thread.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning.  I am hoping this week won't be as bad as last week as the Boss is out for two days.

I am currently waiting for the office to become empty so I can phone Southern lost proprty to see if they found one of my trainers


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think the jury is still out on that one
> 
> Depends if you'd been to bed or not?



How about _in_ bed?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How about _in_ bed?


I think it can be classed as medicinal


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

6k by 10 o'clock?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2011)

i'm alright jack


----------



## hiccup (Sep 12, 2011)

Monday? Already? Really?


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Monday? Already? Really?



That's the way I feel! 

Morning all...


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 12, 2011)

FUCK my FUCKING LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Minor case of insomnia last night, so only managed about 4.5 hours of decent sleep. Not the best start to the week


I'll top you with 3 hours   what was I thinking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2011)

i'm not sure there's the schadenfreude smiley i'm looking for


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

mushy pea butty


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'll top you with 3 hours   what was I thinking.



If we add them together we'll just about have a decent night's sleep between us 


Pickman's model said:


> i'm not sure there's the schadenfreude smiley i'm looking for


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning all - back at work, at least for a few days, which is okay. Trying to take things slow and steady, not hard because I still can't type as well as I could - which was pretty shit abyway tbf - and i have what was so nicely described on an MS website I was looking at as "brain fog"!

Still, have got my appointment for the steroid treatment (next Mon-Wed) which I am realiably informed will send me energetically euphoric


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2011)

energetically euphoric?  are you sure it's steroids and not MDMA?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Brain fog?
Not brain drag?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> energetically euphoric? are you sure it's steroids and not MDMA?


That's what I've been told  - mind you I think another suide effect may be neuroticism which is much more my style


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2011)

fingers crossed you get the _right_ side effects Quoggy.

Exciting office news - I have a new desk!
I have been DSE assessed due to my neck/shoulder problems and it was decided that I needed a height adjustable desk due to me being a short arse.  I've adjusted the height and already I can tell that it's going to be much better


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi draggers! You'll like this. My normal shift is 8-4.30 but lately I've had to switch to 12-8.30 for a couple of days. So I'm struggling up at 7.30 this morning, having had a bit too much fun last night and not nearly enough sleep. Immediately a problem at work needs sorting, shit. Then it all settles down until my boss emails me to ask: "Aren’t you supposed to be working 12-8.30pm today?"

He was right.

What a colossal _arse _I am.

Bring on the Nelsons...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> He was right.
> 
> What a colossal _arse _I am.
> 
> Bring on the Nelsons...



Epic fail there 

Did you ever find yourself walking to school in uniform on a Saturday?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Epic fail there
> 
> Did you ever find yourself walking to school in uniform on a Saturday?



 I might be daft, but I'm not that daft.

At least I don't _think_ I did. I left school a hell of a long time ago...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I may have worms.

I had two slices of toast at about 9am.  Was hungry at about 10.15 but managed to hold off until 11am and had a cuppa soup.  was hungry again at 11.30 and had my left over chick and chirizo pasta at 12.15 and am still hungry.

Surely this is not right?!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

Chances of me getting to Halifax from Birmingham tomorrow? I have to leave at 5pm and be home by 6.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

Would one of these be of use?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy all!  fucking mega busy this mornin


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Would one of these be of use?


 
How much? I have a tenner on me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2011)

ryvitas do noting for hangovers


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you ever find yourself walking to school in uniform on a Saturday?



True story - I left primary school one day during morning interval and walked all the way home as I thought it was lunchtime. My mum, who was having morning coffee with a friend, had to run me back and explain to the teacher (in front of the whole class) why I was late back from playtime!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> True story - I left primary school one day during morning interval and walked all the way home as I thought it was lunchtime. My mum, who was having morning coffee with a friend, had to run me back and explain to the teacher (in front of the whole class) why I was late back from playtime!



Skills ^


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ryvitas do noting for hangovers


Smother them in dripping.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2011)

Only had cream cheese and salad, another coffee might do the trick.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 12, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I think I may have worms.
> 
> I had two slices of toast at about 9am. Was hungry at about 10.15 but managed to hold off until 11am and had a cuppa soup. was hungry again at 11.30 and had my left over chick and chirizo pasta at 12.15 and am still hungry.
> 
> Surely this is not right?!



That doesn't sound like very much food to me. Feel free to top up with a bag of crisps/kitkat


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How much? I have a tenner on me.


That might get you half a wing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

Am fading a bit now, was hoping to stay until 4.00pm but it may have to be 3.30pm. I do have tea though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I think I may have worms.
> 
> I had two slices of toast at about 9am. Was hungry at about 10.15 but managed to hold off until 11am and had a cuppa soup. was hungry again at 11.30 and had my left over chick and chirizo pasta at 12.15 and am still hungry.
> 
> Surely this is not right?!



Cheers Me76, you've just reminded me that I have to order some worming stuff for the dogs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 12, 2011)

woman in pie shop - "_what's in the meat and potato pie then?_"
assistant in pie shop - "_it's, um, well it's meat and it's potato, like it says on the sign_"
points to sign that woman has just read.
woman looks intently at sign again, then says, "_ok, i'll have one of the meat and potato pies please_"

i mean, wtf????


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That might get you half a wing


Or the straps that go under your groin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

I am just writing to someone in Newcastle, Staffs as opposed to Newcastle-where-Gazza-Lives.

I don't think there should be two Newcastles in the same country . They should organise a big fight between the under-Lymers and the upon-Tyners to decide who should be called Newcastle. It's only fair!!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am just writing to someone in Newcastle, Staffs as opposed to Newcastle-where-Gazza-Lives.
> 
> I don't think there should be two Newcastles in the same country . They should organise a big fight between the under-Lymers and the upon-Tyners to decide who should be called Newcastle. It's only fair!!



The Tyners might struggle with Moaty out of the picture.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The Tyners might struggle with Moaty out of the picture.


That is true - they have got Sting for morale boosting sing songs though!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is true - they have got Sting for morale boosting sing songs though!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> woman in pie shop - "_what's in the meat and potato pie then?_"
> assistant in pie shop - "_it's, um, well it's meat and it's potato, like it says on the sign_"
> points to sign that woman has just read.
> woman looks intently at sign again, then says, "_ok, i'll have one of the meat and potato pies please_"
> ...



OMG 

I did a fair bit of army catering back in the day. One stand out event was a Paratrooper party and I was on pie serving duty. One fucking giant of a man came up to the pie area.......

Paratrooper - "_what's in the chicken and mushroom pie *slops*?_"
Badgers - "_it's, um, well it's __chicken and mushroom_"
Paratrooper - "Don't get funny with me *slops*, what is in the fucking pie?"
Badgers - "_it's, um, flour, yeast, egg, __chicken and mushroom_"
Paratrooper - "That's better *slops*, I will have the pie"

*Slop Jockey*
Slang term for an Army Chef. So protective are they of mealtime portions that it is genrally perceived that they receive commission on left over food.The old saying goes, "Never trust a skinny Chef"


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is true - they have got Sting for morale boosting sing songs though!


He went a bit shit after he left The Police 

Suppose we could get Jimmy Nail and half of the Pet Shop Boys out?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 12, 2011)

You _have _been around, Badgers 

I've done fuck all today la la la! I opened my notebook at around 0945BST and write *counts* four words, six numbers and three punctuation marks in it. Then I went to lunch. Then I opened a folder and leafed through it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He went a bit shit after he left The Police
> 
> Suppose we could get Jimmy Nail and half of the Pet Shop Boys out?


Jimmy Nail and Neil Tennent ....you can't lose!!

You are right in the front line btw neon, give those Lymers what for!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Jimmy Nail and Neil Tennent ....you can't lose!!



Robson Green ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Robson Green ?


He'll be off extreme fishing somewhere!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

and he's from Hexham.  If you're including there you could have Sergent Lewis too


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If you're including there you could have Sergent Lewis too



Isn't he classed as a southern softie these days?
He lives near my in-laws (bedfordshire) and we've bumped into him a couple of times when we've been walking our dogs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> and he's from Hexham. If you're including there you could have Sergent Lewis too


My Mum _loves_ Sgt Lewis - Inspector Lewis as he is now!

Mind you when I was at home the last couple week I watched two, possibly three, epsodes of "Lewis" on itb player 

I don't know anyone famous who comes from the pretend is-Staffordshire-somewhere-in-the-Midlands-Newcastle!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't know anyone famous who comes from the pretend is-Staffordshire-somewhere-in-the-Midlands-Newcastle!





> Notable residents who contributed to the arts and entertainment include Philip Astley, founder of the ‘modern’ circus.[24] Jackie Trent singer and songwriter was born in the town.[25] Arnold Bennett the novelist, playwright, and essayist completed his schooling at the Middle School[26] and called the town Oldcastle in his novels. Dinah Maria Mulock who wrote under her married name of Mrs. Craik, lived in the town in Lower Street and Mount Pleasant and attended Brampton House Academy.[27] E S Turner, the social commentator was educated in the town.[28]
> Historically, the city had a strong tradition of festivities marking the start of a new municipal year.
> It was known as Oldcastle in Arnold Bennett's Clayhanger trilogy of novels.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



Pah, Not a patch on Gazza, Jimmy Nail, Neil Tennent and Sting!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Isn't he classed as a southern softie these days?
> He lives near my in-laws (bedfordshire) and we've bumped into him a couple of times when we've been walking our dogs.


Tough call, have you seen him wandering about in bad weather in only jeans and a t-shirt?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pah, Not a patch on Gazza, Jimmy Nail, Neil Tennent and Sting!!


And the rest 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_residents_of_Newcastle_upon_Tyne


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> And the rest
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_residents_of_Newcastle_upon_Tyne


That is an impressive list - I wouldn't fight most of them....well maybe Joe McElderry, I reckon I could take him!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2011)

Right - home time for me, thank fuck as I am knackered!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 12, 2011)

yes, i'm off too, laters all


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Two people cunting off already


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2011)

It's a travesty.  i'm ready to go home too.   Shame I've got at least another 1hr45 to go.

And then I've got to pick some stuff up on the way home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2011)

again quim, when do you _get_ to work? 

50 more mins then home home home!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2011)

Such constant obsession with _*trifling details*. _


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2011)

these are not trifles m'dear 

I might just sod it and go now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

10 more minutes here (I hope) till home


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be so glad when today is over.
I've spent the entire day phoning/emailing people who have sent me incomplete forms.
Even though it says (in big bold type) - failure to provide this information will result in a delay in you starting your course.
I feel like emailing them and saying "you can't even fill in a simple form, what makes you think you're going to be able to cope with the course you stupid cunt"


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2011)

not too traumatic for day 1, and I'm away from the office now for 2 days, up before the beak


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not too traumatic for day 1, and I'm away from the office now for 2 days, up before the beak



Ah, marty - we need you over here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/stupidest-post-on-urban.280742/

Who was the bloke that couldn't get his head round the idea that selling off council houses reduces the stock?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

New job still good NVP?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> up before the beak



Can the DA handle the truth?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ah, marty - we need you over here:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/stupidest-post-on-urban.280742/
> 
> Who was the bloke that couldn't get his head round the idea that selling off council houses reduces the stock?


 that will annoy me now as I can't remember


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can the DA handle the truth?


DA is running for Mayor, he needs a conviction


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New job still good NVP?


Yeah, sound mate, thanks. I'm sort of housetrained now so I've been let loose on the phones for a bit. All been good so far.


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that will annoy me now as I can't remember


You've let the drag down, you've let yourself down, you've let them cants at the harsing down.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> again quim, when do you _get_ to work?
> 
> 50 more mins then home home home!



6k post there ^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah, sound mate, thanks. I'm sort of housetrained now so I've been let loose on the phones for a bit. All been good so far.



Good news. Found any kindred spirits in the new team?


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news. Found any kindred spirits in the new team?


Another noob started same time as me. Looks vaguely druggy. Get on alright with him. Couple of nice girls in the office too.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Vaguely druggy = kindred spirit ?


----------



## Voley (Sep 12, 2011)

Aye. Stoners tend to gravitate towards one another ime.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 13, 2011)

morning 

woke up at 1am and couldn't get to sleep. Need to be in Birmingham by 10am so might be able to get some kip on the train.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

Ouch, that is bad on a Loseday MC. Sorry to say I was asleep by about 8pm and got a solid 9 hours. Work is a bit hectic so going to have to put in some longer hours over the next 4 weeks. Never mind though, have a coffee in hand and watching the cat massacre a spider


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

a shorter day, but potentially full of hassle - in court against party girl - I will be cross examined


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a shorter day, but potentially full of hassle - in court against party girl - I will be cross examined



Do you think her goose is cooked?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you think her goose is cooked?


yep, she's had a good run though - nearly 2 years, she has managed to somehow stay in the flat, when she is a nightmare tenant - pissing off people with stunning regularity


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't envy you there marty. I used to hate going to court when I did that job - extremely stressful. Training again today so hopefully a fairly quiet one for me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, she's had a good run though - nearly 2 years, she has managed to somehow stay in the flat, when she is a nightmare tenant - pissing off people with stunning regularity



Have a noisy party to celebrate when she goes? 

Wonder how she will try to defend herself if at all? Not a fun drag for you I guess. Probably a fair amount of hanging around, a good book is needed.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

NVP said:


> Don't envy you there marty. I used to hate going to court when I did that job - extremely stressful. Training again today so hopefully a fairly quiet one for me.


I've done it so many times it doesn't bother me anymore, will have to hang out with some annoying tenants for the next 2 days though   I'd prefer to hang out with party girl tbf -


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have a noisy party to celebrate when she goes?
> 
> Wonder how she will try to defend herself if at all? Not a fun drag for you I guess. Probably a fair amount of hanging around, a good book is needed.


that's guaranteed, there is usually a fairly long drag between the court ordering an eviction and the actual eviction taking place, and there are legal ways to delay it as well -


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2011)

Despite hating that part of it, I reckon I might end up doing that again one day. Housing Officers at my place don't do rent arrears (the bit I hated the most) but they do neighbour nuisance. I reckon after a couple of years of my current job I might go for a Housing Officer position if one came up. They don't earn bad money for down here in Cornwall. Only national average but you're very lucky if you can earn that down here.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

NVP said:


> Despite hating that part of it, I reckon I might end up doing that again one day. Housing Officers at my place don't do rent arrears (the bit I hated the most) but they do neighbour nuisance. I reckon after a couple of years of my current job I might go for a Housing Officer position if one came up. They don't earn bad money for down here in Cornwall. Only national average but you're very lucky if you can earn that down here.


I don't have to go to court that much tbf - rent arrears is done by other people, although I have to do a lot of stuff up until the court, and go to evictions, etc - for neighbour nuisance I have to attend court as a witness

I did once have to present cases to court (rent arrears) that was a bit scarier -


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

Bus drag is dull today. Schools open so everything feels like half speed.


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, our lot have an income recovery team for that I was pleased to note. I shall avoid working for them like the plague.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

Stinking hangover here. Four pints (4% only) but no dinner. Smoked too much fags, I think 

Got one of those band-around-the-temples headaches that's only cured by spewing 

Good night though


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

No!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here we are again.  Boss is away for two days so a bit of calmness returns to the office for a bit.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning draggers and dragtroll,

Made sure I did the right shift today. Still can't believe I diddled myself out of a (much-needed) lie-in yesterday.

Hideous day yesterday. Several really long, complicated and incredibly boring transcripts to plough through. Ridiculous deadlines did NOT help. Proper knackered too.

Coffee consumed. Properly set up for the drag now. Ooh, the sun's come out. I might even cheer up.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently I have to go to a "meeting" shortly. To discuss "work". Fucks sake.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 13, 2011)

fucksticks
I've just been asked for the minutes of a meeting that was held in May, and realised that I haven't fucking typed them up 
At least I've found the notes.
My memory of the meeting is a little hazy, but I'm hoping that everyone else's is too.
it's going to be one of those days.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

morning all 

I don't like this work thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

The cleaner has just been complaining to me about cuntboss


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Apparently I have to go to a "meeting" shortly. To discuss "work". Fucks sake.


haha


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The cleaner has just been complaining to me about cuntboss


What has she done?  I have found it's quite hard to upset cleaners are they are used to being ignored, treated like crap, dealing with ignorance etc so she must have been pretty bad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning all - at work but feeling a bit weedier than yesterday and am not writing or typing...or walking as well 

Still I have a nice cup of coffee which I have not yet spilt or thrown over myself so that is a plus!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> fucksticks
> I've just been asked for the minutes of a meeting that was held in May, and realised that I haven't fucking typed them up
> At least I've found the notes.
> My memory of the meeting is a little hazy, but I'm hoping that everyone else's is too.
> it's going to be one of those days.



As a fellow minute-taker-and-not-typer-upper-until-last-possible-second I sympathise with you, sister.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

Me76 said:


> What has she done? I have found it's quite hard to upset cleaners are they are used to being ignored, treated like crap, dealing with ignorance etc so she must have been pretty bad.


She was saying how cuntboss had been talking to TVSB like shit and that she has no people skills (true tbf).

She was also saying that cuntboss insisted that she washed my mug and glass last week when I wasn't here.  Normally I'm in and tell her not to bother as I do it myself when it's needed, much to cuntboss' annoyance I expect


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She was saying how cuntboss had been talking to TVSB like shit and that she has no people skills (true tbf).
> 
> She was also saying that cuntboss insisted that she washed my mug and glass last week when I wasn't here. Normally I'm in and tell her not to bother as I do it myself when it's needed, much to cuntboss' annoyance I expect



Cuntboss is being a cunt to the cleaner now, too? She really is a fucking monster


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cuntboss needs to get a life.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Cuntboss is being a cunt to the cleaner now, too? She really is a fucking monster





Me76 said:


> Cuntboss needs to get a life.


There may have also been accusations of cuntboss being a miserable spinster with no life out of work.  Which again is quite true


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There may have also been accusations of cuntboss being a miserable spinster with no life out of work. Which again is quite true



It continually amazes me, and I continually point out how amazing it is, that people get away with being such shitbags 

Doesn't one catch more bees with honey instead of shit, or something? Uhm.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It continually amazes me, and I continually point out how amazing it is, that people get away with being such shitbags
> 
> Doesn't one catch more bees with honey instead of shit, or something? Uhm.


I think her problem is more that she doesn't know how to talk to people.  She can be quite pleasant one minute then be a complete awkward cunt the next for no reason.

I probably don't have the best people skills either, but I know that being a cunt doesn't endear yourself to people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think her problem is more that she doesn't know how to talk to people. She can be quite pleasant one minute then be a complete awkward cunt the next for no reason.
> 
> I probably don't have the best people skills either, but I know that being a cunt doesn't endear yourself to people



Gawd. It goes around in a dipshitty circle and you end up feeling sorry for people being unsocialised mentals


----------



## hiccup (Sep 13, 2011)

AaaarrgghhI did something wrong and it's going to take me ages to fix aaarrrgggghhhh

*blames Badgers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

Where _is_ Badgers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

AWOL


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Where _is_ Badgers?


he fell in the kebab machine 

rip


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

Mmmm kebab


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Mmmm kebab


badger kebab


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

That sounds like a euphemism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> That sounds like a euphemism.


wash your mind out this instant


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> wash your mind out this instant



Don't interact with me! It freaks me out!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't interact with me! It freaks me out!


kebabs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

*runs away*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe Badger's internet has gone down at work *shudders at the though of such a nightmare*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

why is booking train tickets such a fucking pain in the fucking arse???


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

He's probably been stuck on the phone with someone trying to interest him in diamonds


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe Badger's internet has gone down at work *shudders at the though of such a nightmare*


no, he fell into the kebab machine which makes the doner meat cylinder 

it was awful


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 13, 2011)

Has been an awful bitty day today, don't feel I have got my teeth into anyhing - just moving things around my desk. Is this normal for a Tuesday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why is booking train tickets such a fucking pain in the fucking arse???


because you deserve it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why is booking train tickets such a fucking pain in the fucking arse???


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

done it, tickets to bristol (finally) f'ing booked.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

business or pleasure Mr Tandoori?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> business or pleasure Mr Tandoori?


business, got to do a workshop on welfare reform (boring).

why aren't you on honeymoon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, boo 

That was Fri-Sun, back at work now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm leaving at 3.00pm as I am really not well  If I have some time at Paddington I may treat myself to a nice cup of coffee or something to cheer myself up.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 13, 2011)

((Quoggy))
Too much to soon?
I hope you start to feel better soon.

Early finish for me today too. 4.30 instead of 6, I've got to go to the dentist but hopefully it's just a clean.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm leaving at 3.00pm as I am really not well  If I have some time at Paddington I may treat myself to a nice cup of coffee or something to cheer myself up.


Marmalade sandwich?

That Badgers has been spotted lurking in the huddle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ((Quoggy))
> *Too much to soon?*
> I hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> Early finish for me today too. 4.30 instead of 6, I've got to go to the dentist but hopefully it's just a clean.



I think it was ...is?...tbh, I hadn't anticipated just how tiring it would be.

Still, I am working at home tomorrow then back for Thursday and Friday and then working at home again during the days I'm having my steroid treatment.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

Too quick a comeback Quoggy.   I'd try to do thursday or friday rather than both.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marmalade sandwich?
> 
> That Badgers has been spotted lurking in the huddle


I liked it when they used Paddington Bear to advertise Marmite a little while ago, especially as they gave away toast and marmite at the station and had a lifesized Paddinton bear there as well!

Although and don't tell Badgers...much as I like marmite I'd rather have a Paddington Bear style marmalade sandwich


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Too quick a comeback Quoggy. I'd try to do thursday or friday rather than both.


This. *waggy finger smiley*

Look after yourself please.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Too quick a comeback Quoggy. I'd try to do thursday or friday rather than both.





Me76 said:


> This. *waggy finger smiley*
> 
> Look after yourself please.



Thanks, and I will be reviewing things on Thursday to see how I feel .

In other news it is raining again, boo !!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Look after yourself please.



It's boring but it's true!

Wait! _Life-sized _Paddington?! How the hell big is that?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's boring but it's true!
> 
> Wait! _Life-sized _Paddington?! How the hell big is that?



2'6''!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

What all of them have said quoggy ^ one step at a time eh  x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's boring but it's true!
> 
> Wait! _Life-sized _Paddington?! How the hell big is that?


Oh I mean human sized Paddington  - lifesized Paddington would probably be quite small


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

I've just done some research and made some assumptions and here are my findings;

Paddington is a spectacled bear, right? But without the spectacles. Male spectacled bears can be anything up to 440lbs.

*Which is 31 stone*

I think we can all agree that's quite big. 

*awaits applause for nature talk*


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

You'd be wider than you are tall if you were 2'6'' and weighed 31 stone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You'd be wider than you are tall if you were 2'6'' and weighed 31 stone.



You'd know!

No, I mean; yes, look - it pretty much is wider than it is tall


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

It totally is!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You'd know!
> 
> No, I mean; yes, look - it pretty much is wider than it is tall





I would too.  

Badgers took a photo of me from behind the other day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I would too.
> 
> Badgers took a photo of me from behind the other day.



Is that why he's not been online this afternoon? Did you deal with him?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it was ...is?...tbh, I hadn't anticipated just how tiring it would be.
> 
> Still, I am working at home tomorrow then back for Thursday and Friday and then working at home again during the days I'm having my steroid treatment.


look after yourself missus, don't work too hard.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that why he's not been online this afternoon? Did you deal with him?


 
You can't do that sort of thing and expect to live, stels.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You can't do that sort of thing and expect to live, stels.



Oh - have you worn that nice dress yet?

I have the pic on my fone still. I could post it up to remind you, if you want?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh - have you worn that nice dress yet?
> 
> I have the pic on my fone still. I could post it up to remind you, if you want?


 
No I haven't.  And I've only worn the red wedges once.  

Let's not do that, eh.  *hard stare*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> No I haven't. And I've only worn the red wedges once.
> 
> Let's not do that, eh. *hard stare*



Totally won't 

Oh god I'm so tired - feel sorry for me, having to drink and stay up late having a good time


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, poor you.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 13, 2011)

Had the most aggressive sales call...like ever?

"how do you know if you don't use us?"

"i know."

"but how?"

"magic."

"can I be brutally frank with you?"

"no please don't."

she puts phone down.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

I bet she does well on commission 

I think it might be tea-o'clock


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

i think it's home'o'clock for me.

_one more day to go, one more day of sorrow, one more day in this old dump and i'll be on holiday the day after tomorrow_.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

where you off to Paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

the lovely greek island of Samos will be our home for 2 sunkissed weeks (checked the weather y'day and its sunny and 30')


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

...and he's back in the room

at court most of today - deputy boss insisted I come in for an hour and a half


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2011)

Marty 

How was court? I understand you can't/shouldn't exactly say much but was it fun, at least? Party Girl full of righteous indignation at a load of true facts?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

it was annoying - she got a slight punishment - more to come in October - lots of waiting around - listening to pompous tenant - at one point he was talking to another tenant/witness about his new girlfriend - i sicked in my mouth

pm'd you about a gig btw


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the lovely greek island of Samos will be our home for 2 sunkissed weeks (checked the weather y'day and its sunny and 30')


Nice


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2011)

Got a phonecall today offering me a job I was interviewed for two months ago.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

Busy drag was busy. Feels like I have another 5 weeks of this to come too. Just on the DragCiderBus now which is late drag..


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the lovely greek island of Samos will be our home for 2 sunkissed weeks (checked the weather y'day and its sunny and 30')



Cnut


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

NVP said:


> Got a phonecall today offering me a job I was interviewed for two months ago.


the Kebab gig?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cnut


indeed, people who have 2 weeks off are cunts

end of


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the Kebab gig?



Don't rub it in Marty. He really wanted that job


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2011)

Nah the kebab gig was a bit too high-flying for me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

New job still going well NVP?


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah it's really sound, Bee, ta. Good bunch to work with, decent manager, seem to be taking to the job pretty quickly. All good, really.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2011)

I reckon a year or two of this and I could go back to being a housing officer again. The woman I'm replacing has just moved into a housing officer's job so it's an obvious progression. Money for that's really not bad for down here in Cornwall. Funny really - housing officer was my first job about 20 years ago.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah it's really sound, Bee, ta. Good bunch to work with, *decent manager*, seem to be taking to the job pretty quickly. All good, really.



 I haven't had one of those in about 4 years

I was first a Housing Officer in 1996, and I am basically one again now, a bit of an up/down/sideways career


----------



## machine cat (Sep 13, 2011)

fucking hell. 8 hours travel (there and back) for a 3 hour meeting


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> indeed, people who have 2 weeks off are cunts
> 
> end of


A list has already been compiled


----------



## machine cat (Sep 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fucking hell. 8 hours travel (there and back) for a 3 hour meeting



Oh, and anyone travelling through Birmingham New Street must stock up on cider beforehand. £8 for four Scrumpy Jack ffs


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2011)

Expenses? 

M&S is usually quite reasonable at stations (aka not as expensive as other places), although I can't remember is there's one at New St?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> indeed, people who have 2 weeks off are cunts
> 
> end of


and a reverse cunt back to you, you old codgepot


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and a reverse cunt back to you, you old codgepot


have a lovely holiday cuntpot xx


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have a lovely holiday cuntpot xx


i'm so pleased you have pet names for each other. i'm sure you'll be very happy together


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning Draggers 

How are we all this morning?

Could have slept till Thursday but there is much to do. Long busy day awaits me which is not ideal but off work tomorrow morning taking delivery of a shiny new bed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning 

Think I'm up at a decent hour with a chance if getting to work for 9am but not managed that for so long I can't be sure. 

New bed!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Last glug of coffee, chuck sarnies together, shower and time to hit the dragbus.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was a snore monster last night


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was a snore monster last night



Sofa or spare room?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sofa or spare room?


mrs21 went to spare room


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Ha ha


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning 



neonwilderness said:


> Expenses?
> 
> M&S is usually quite reasonable at stations (aka not as expensive as other places), although I can't remember is there's one at New St?



I think there is one. Will try and remember for next time.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

Day not started well.  Just bought a loaf of bread with a best before date of yesterday


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Day not started well. Just bought a loaf of bread with a best before date of yesterday



And? BEST BEFORE, not DEATH BY.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2011)

morning 

i'm alright jack


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning btw! Busy bastard these days. Was looking like I was off to India on Sunday, but I think that has at least been postponed til later in the year. Currently sniffing at inveigling myself into a possible mission to Rwanda. Which one would the drag prefer? Dragging correspondence from Kigali or New Delhi?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> And? BEST OF, not DEATH BY.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Shaddup!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Kigali! KIGALI!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, anyway. See me at work before 9am? 

A colleague was in my office in the _dark _and made me jump out of my skin. She's got a black headscarf on and my first thought, naturally, was 'Ninja!'


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> And? BEST BEFORE, not DEATH BY.


I know that - but it means the bread is already hard and crusty and will probably only last until Friday before getting green bits on it, which means by Monday I will be able to taste the green bits, even when toasted, and have to buy another loaf whereas nroamlly my loaf of bread at work lasts just over a week.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I know that - but it means the bread is already hard and crusty and will probably only last until Friday before getting green bits on it, which means by Monday I will be able to taste the green bits, even when toasted, and have to buy another loaf whereas nroamlly my loaf of bread at work lasts just over a week.



Just freeze half of it.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, _at work_. Hmmm.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2011)

Kigali. But why? To do what?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Kigali. But why? To do what?



It's just a proposal at this stage, but it's to do with improving health care service delivery.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, _at work_. Hmmm.


Exactly


TruXta said:


> Just freeze half of it.


Although - you just made me go and check the fridge in the other kitchen which I don't use and it has a freezer compartment - woo hoo! Half now gone in and this knowledge means I will now keep some emergency slices in there for when I forget I have no bread on the way to work.

Thanks.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Exactly
> 
> Although - you just made me go and check the fridge in the other kitchen which I don't use and it has a freezer compartment - woo hoo! Half now gone in and this knowledge means I will now keep some emergency slices in there for when I forget I have no bread on the way to work.
> 
> Thanks.



Result!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Exactly
> 
> Although - you just made me go and check the fridge in the other kitchen which I don't use and it has a freezer compartment - woo hoo! Half now gone in and this knowledge means I will now keep some emergency slices in there for when I forget I have no bread on the way to work.
> 
> Thanks.



We will remind you!

Me76: Ugh, huuuungry :wails:
Drag Thread: THERE'S BREAD IN THE FREEZER!1!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> We will remind you!
> 
> Me76: Ugh, huuuungry :wails:
> Drag Thread: THERE'S BREAD IN THE FREEZER!1!



I can see this happening within a week! 

Right - to work!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning all - working at home today thank fuck.

Last night got home went to bed for an hours kip, got up cooked, ate and then went back to bed! Mr. QofG's was downstairs watching "The Exorcism of Emily Rose" which seemed to involve_ a lot_ of screaming. Then more screaming. In fact I think Mr. QofG's may have joined in the screaming at one point


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last night got home *went to bed for an hours kip*, got up cooked, ate and then went back to bed!



I wish I could do this ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - working at home today thank fuck.
> 
> Last night got home went to bed for an hours kip, got up cooked, ate and then went back to bed! Mr. QofG's was downstairs watching "The Exorcism of Emily Rose" which seemed to involve_ a lot_ of screaming. Then more screaming. In fact I think Mr. QofG's may have joined in the screaming at one point



Where was Mr K? Does he prefer being in bed with you or watching films with Mr Q?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - working at home today thank fuck.
> 
> Last night got home went to bed for an hours kip, got up cooked, ate and then went back to bed! Mr. QofG's was downstairs watching "The Exorcism of Emily Rose" which seemed to involve_ a lot_ of screaming. Then more screaming. *In fact I think Mr. QofG's may have joined in the screaming at one point*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Where was Mr K? Does he prefer being in bed with you or watching films with Mr Q?


I think he was out looking for moths to massacre, though generally he prefers sitting on Mr.QofG's than being in bed with me as I shuffle and snuffle to much for him!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Right, off to work a teensy bit delayed. Had to shave nagdabbit!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wish I could do this ^


but you can. it's just you follow it up with several more hour's kips.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2011)

Have a banana, an apple, a tangerine AND a flat peach to eat today. It's a fruit jamboree.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a banana, an apple, a tangerine AND a flat peach to eat today. It's a fruit jamboree.


a flat peach? you sat on it or something?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a flat peach? you sat on it or something?



http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fl...hCM7vsgbahrykBw&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1181&bih=632


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Possible new chair of tenant board once stood outside the Town Hall with a loud haler calling the Director of Housing a wanker (I didn't work here then so I have no idea if he actually was a wanker)

He also once barged past me to see lazyboss, when I tried to stop him and ask him to make an appointment, he said 'fuck him' and walked in 

Told lazyboss, who put in a complaint, the tenant then accused me of making it up (I don't even like lazyboss) he came up to me and accused me of lying, I told him I heard him say it, he said I was lying, I said I wasn't. (I wasn't)

He now ignores me when I see him on the estate

He thinks lazyboss is a cunt (he is)

fun times await


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a banana, an apple, a tangerine AND a flat peach to eat today. It's a fruit jamboree.



I prefer the name 'UFO peach'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

oh and he called an emergency board meeting recently to discuss 'the situation' without explaining what the situation was


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Possible new chair of tenant board once stood outside the Town Hall with a loud haler calling the Director of Housing a wanker (I didn't work here then so I have no idea if he actually was a wanker)
> 
> He also once barged past me to see lazyboss, when I tried to stop him and ask him to make an appointment, he said 'fuck him' and walked in
> 
> ...



It would be good to see lazyboss dragged through the estate on some sort of cart while people hurl fruit at him and spit on him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> oh and he called an emergency board meeting recently to discuss 'the situation' without explaining what the situation was



The Marty Situation


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a banana, an apple, a tangerine AND a flat peach to eat today. It's a fruit jamboree.


Not heard the word jamboree for ages!  I have some fresh figs


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It would be good to see lazyboss dragged through the estate on some sort of cart while people *hurl fruit at him* and spit on him.



Flat peaches?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The Marty Situation


 
As yet unresolved, apparently.  

Morning.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Not heard the word jamboree for ages!  I have some fresh figs



We all love a jamboree with bunting 

I have two huge bananas (more green than spotty), one small apple and a load of cereal bars to accompany the sarnies.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2011)

I am not sure I have any fruit....oh I have a tin of grapefruit segments does that count?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

I reckon that counts


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The Marty Situation


there could be one - he doesn't like me


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning!

Busy, so not much drag here.  But no cuntboss either which is a bonus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Grapefruit segments. The very words make me go :shudder:


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

Grapefruits are ace 

I'm back in a work lull, I think I've told everyone I know I'm married now, this day is going to drag


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2011)

This banana is more spotty than green. Too spotty, if I'm honest.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning!!! Me pomes up online now - am a teensy bit over-awed by this.  Bit of an over-reaction but hey - it's all new to me 

In other news I am working my way through a surfeit of fishfingers that I found in my defrosting freezer.  No fucking idea I had that many fishfingers in there!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> This banana is more spotty than green. Too spotty, if I'm honest.



there's no such thing as too spotty


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got the following email:



> There are some pears from my garden on my desk. Some are funny shapes but they should all taste sweet. Please help yourselves, I haven’t washed them, so they may need a rinse!




Fruit mayhem.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there's no such thing as too spotty



That's demonstrably not true


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> In other news I am working my way through a surfeit of fishfingers that I found in my defrosting freezer. No fucking idea I had that many fishfingers in there!



A scary glimpse into the world of Sojjy ^


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That's demonstrably not true



only wronguns eat slighty green bananas


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

what are you having with the fish fingers soj?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there's no such thing as too spotty


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


>



have we had a banana poll before?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> have we had a banana poll before?


make it so number one


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> make it so number one


^ this. You will see the way of the green is the right way!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A scary glimpse into the world of Sojjy ^







machine cat said:


> what are you having with the fish fingers soj?



Good question.  Last night I shared 10 of the buggers with my daughter, and we had them with cheapo beans and chips (also from the defrosting machine).

I did a few extra, so today I am having them on 2 slices of thick white buttered bread, and to liven them up a bit, I am going to spread Encona hot sauce on them 

Not sure if I can face the other 10 at home, but have just remembered that I have some lemon and coriander couscous in the cupboard, so might have them with that


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good question. Last night I shared 10 of the buggers with my daughter, and we had them with cheapo beans and chips (also from the defrosting machine).
> 
> I did a few extra, so today I am having them on 2 slices of thick white buttered bread, and to liven them up a bit, I am going to spread Encona hot sauce on them


Both excellent choices 



> Not sure if I can face the other 10 at home, but have just remembered that I have some lemon and coriander couscous in the cupboard, so might have them with that



Not sure about this though



marty21 said:


> make it so number one



It is done.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure about this though


Nah, just posted on the Tea thread, and with a tomato and red onion salad, it should be just about bearable.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nah, just posted on the Tea thread, and with a tomato and red onion salad, it should be just about bearable.



We will need a report afterwards!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We will need a report afterwards!


Will do

On the other hand I think I saw what looked like leftover meatballs in tommy sauce - so erm, maybe I have them with that too - or separate.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good question. Last night I shared 10 of the buggers with my daughter, and we had them with cheapo beans and chips (also from the defrosting machine).
> 
> I did a few extra, so today I am having them on 2 slices of thick white buttered bread, and to liven them up a bit, I am going to spread Encona hot sauce on them
> 
> Not sure if I can face the other 10 at home, but have just remembered that I have some lemon and coriander couscous in the cupboard, so might have them with that



You know what; that's like a dream menu in an all-fishfingers-all-the-time restaurant that I have dreams about


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Grapefruit segments. The very words make me go :shudder:


They remind me of breakfasts on old fashioned guest houses 

Beef Tagine is on the stove, I was going to cook it this afternoon but decided on now as it will keep me in the house for 2 hours by which time the desire to walk into town should have faded! I am _fairly_ sure I will be able to walk there....and just as sure that I won't be able to walk back. Anyway I am supposed to be resting today, not dreaming of charity shops and the new Past Times that has opened


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just got the following email:
> 
> Fruit mayhem.


i've just eaten 3 plums, a pear and an apple.

nom


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

The Elf-Factor is getting some feedback on her phone answering technique. She is shit tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 14, 2011)

rights kids, i'm just about done here, away until the 3 october, so hope y'all can cope without me, be good and i'll bring you back some ouzo if you're good.

laters potaters


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

have a good un Paulie


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

UK RumFest
15 – 16 October 2011 / 12-6pm
Kensington Olympia



> Rum is not just a drink; it’s a way of life. For two days rum-lovers will have their taste buds tantalised by the world’s most exclusive rums; listen to live bands playing exotic rhythms; and sample some of the tropics most relaxing past times. Plus, savour the delights of the brand new Tropical Food Market.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rights kids, i'm just about done here, away until the 3 october, so hope y'all can cope without me, be good and i'll bring you back some ouzo if you're good.
> 
> laters potaters


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> UK RumFest
> 15 – 16 October 2011 / 12-6pm
> Kensington Olympia


I'm allergic to rum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rights kids, i'm just about done here, away until the 3 october, so hope y'all can cope without me, be good and i'll bring you back some ouzo if you're good.
> 
> laters potaters


Have a good one paulie - I won't call you cunt 'cos I want some ouzo!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rights kids, i'm just about done here, away until the 3 october


Enjoy, cunt!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> only wronguns eat slighty green bananas


This hasn't gone unnoticed...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2011)

Enjoy your holicunt, Paulie.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 14, 2011)

I can see some blue sky.....really!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow! Black screen of death followed by notification of hard disk failure. Don't think I'm going to get much work done this afternoon. On the plus side I've got a cuppa and can read urban on my phone whilst the IT spods put the defibrillator on my laptop


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2011)

draw up a spare chair to put your feet up on, nipsla.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

> You have completed your FREE Immigration assessment form. Now one of our highly skilled Immigration consultants shall review your assessment and arrange to call you shortly.



I wonder if I should immigrate?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> draw up a spare chair to put your feet up on, nipsla.



I might have a fag too. If I'm not working it's not against the law surely ?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if I should immigrate?



I believe this would make you eligible for a free council flat.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Just popped to the pet shop


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I might have a fag too. If I'm not working it's not against the law surely ?


 
It's gorgeously sunny outside.  go to the park.

I was in the albert last night and neither you nor memes were there.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got given a Gregg's ring doughnut topped with chocolate and chocolate sprinkle


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's gorgeously sunny outside. go to the park.
> 
> I was in the albert last night and neither you nor memes were there.



I was being a culture vulture at the theatre dahling.  He was probably using the opportunity to mess up the house in my absence


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just popped to the pet shop



looking good


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

when do we get the ignore function back?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> when do we get the ignore function back?



I hope you're not referring to Mr Big Shrimp!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> when do we get the ignore function back?



((((Mr Big Shrimp))))


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I hope you're not referring to Mr Big Shrimp!


no.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

*deep sigh*

Bit bored, really.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

Same here stells, this day really is dragging like a bastard.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> looking good



I think the latest Mr Big Shrimp is the finest one yet. He is a healthy looking shrimp and really active round the tank. I really want him but do I really want to buy and set up a tank


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think the latest Mr Big Shrimp is the finest one yet. He is a healthy looking shrimp and really active round the tank. I really want him but do I really want to buy and set up a tank



Is he a coldwater, freshwater sort of a bloke?

I had a smallish cold/fresh aquarium with some shubunkins in. It's a piece of piss to maintain and they are brilliant  All bright and fishy and cool 

Initial outlay was a ton, if that. Tank (£50?), filter pump doo-dah (£25ish), some gravel, some blue drops to put in tapwater to get rid of the chlorine and a couple of plants. I cleaned it out every couple of months, where cleaning actually means taking out _half _the water and replacing it with a room temp bucket of tap, treated with blue drops.

I'd love another one


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think the latest Mr Big Shrimp is the finest one yet. He is a healthy looking shrimp and really active round the tank. I really want him but do I really want to buy and set up a tank



Watch this space... I may be sorting out a tank in the near future.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2011)

Shubunkins -- tabby goldfish 

Gimme a sec and I'll remember their names................................

...........

Danny! And European Bob!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Draaag! Goddammit, our damned clients can't make up their minds, and now I have to sit on my hands while they get their shit together. So much for the much-vaunted efficiency of the private sector...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Is he a coldwater, freshwater sort of a bloke?



He is in tropical freshwater but they can go a bit colder than this. I used to have a lot of tanks but moved about a bit and it was too hard to move them. I think I would need a 2.5-3ft tank to keep him sweet, plus the heater, filter, lights and other such finery.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Draaag! Goddammit, our damned clients can't make up their minds, and now I have to sit on my hands while they get their shit together. So much for the much-vaunted efficiency of the private sector...



Heh...

Fun this nonsense innit?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh...
> 
> Fun this nonsense innit?



It is? At least it's not like academia, where people are happy to spend months debating and discussing the most trivial of issues.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2011)

I am fractious today and I don't know why


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Watch this space... I may be sorting out a tank in the near future.



We could be tank buddies.
Have tank webcams running and all sorts?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> spend months debating and discussing the most trivial of issues.



On which note we should have a pint soon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We could be tank buddies.
> Have tank webcams running and all sorts?


For the Big Shrimps to see and talk shrimp to each other !!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

just received some good dragnews

my brother just got offered a council flat - (he's already in one, but this is a better one, with a garden)


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On which note we should have a pint soon?



YEah! Today, tomorrow no good, Friday or Saturday are possibilities. Else we're looking at next week.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just received some good dragnews
> 
> my brother just got offered a council flat - (he's already in one, but this is a better one, with a garden)



How many kids has he got?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We could be tank buddies.
> Have tank webcams running and all sorts?



Brilliant idea!

I've got a small 10 gal setup somewhere so all I need is plants, fish and a suitable place where it won't get knocked down by a hyper toddler.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> YEah! Today, tomorrow no good, Friday or Saturday are possibilities. Else we're looking at next week.



Today no good for me. Tomorrow no good for you. Friday or Saturday are possibilities. Next week is all good I think


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How many kids has he got?


none, he's a disabled


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> none, he's a disabled



One of the real ones or the others?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today no good for me. Tomorrow no good for you. Friday or Saturday are possibilities. Next week is all good I think



Friday post-drag is an option, can't think of anything in particular I'd be doing that evening.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One of the real ones or the others?


for real!
his current flat is nice, but too many stairs, he can't walk very far, and stairs will be more of a problem as he gets older


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Friday post-drag is an option, can't think of anything in particular I'd be doing that evening.



Sounds reasonable to me. What will you be wearing?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounds reasonable to me. What will you be wearing?



Razor sharp clothing, a smug grin and airs.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Razor sharp clothing, a smug grin and airs.



We should look like a right pair of dandy's


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've got a small 10 gal setup somewhere so all I need is plants, fish and a suitable place where it won't get knocked down by a hyper toddler.



I am on the case


----------



## machine cat (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am on the case



Quality find


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just got given a Gregg's ring doughnut topped with chocolate and chocolate sprinkle



Was it good?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2011)

alomst there...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Was it good?



I don't really eat sweet stuff but it was nice and fresh


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

Waiting for dragtrain home wondering whether to have beer or wine as an accompaniment to my application form writing this evening.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

I am outta here


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm gonna fuck off early today, not gonna get anything worthwhile done for the remainder of the day in any case.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 14, 2011)

mackerel and veg.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2011)

going now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Waiting for dragtrain home wondering whether to have beer or wine as an accompaniment to my application form writing this evening.



Wine ^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

DragCiderBus time. 
Morning off tomorrow. Well work at home mostly but the dress code will be relaxed


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wine ^



This is indeed the choice I have made.


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Which one would the drag prefer? Dragging correspondence from Kigali or New Delhi?


Delhi.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Delhi.



Looking the most likely so far.


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2011)

Ace city. You been before?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning. Tired here. No work till lunchtime though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

new bed day ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

No bosses in til at least 0945 here so long slow morning here. Yawn.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> new bed day ?



Yeah. They better actually turn up as I am about to dismantle the old bed. It is a tired day for me but a WAH start to the day and a new bed and Friday Eve is helping somewhat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd be busting with excitement over a new bed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'd be busting with excitement over a new bed



We are pleased. Never had our own bed before and this one is BIG super kingsize. I predict getting home later and going straight to bed, then staying in bed all weekend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are pleased. Never had our own bed before and this one is BIG super kingsize. I predict getting home later and going straight to bed, then staying in bed all weekend.



You got new linen too? I <3 nice bed linen ^_^


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

mornin' 

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You got new linen too? I <3 nice bed linen ^_^



New mattress protector, sheet and a couple of pillow cases is all so far. Not found a set we like and can afford yet but have a nice big duvet already.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

morning 

should be a fun day in the office with lots of people away


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New mattress protector, sheet and a couple of pillow cases is all so far. Not found a set we like and can afford yet but have a nice big duvet already.



Good stuff is expensive innit but worth searching out. It's something I've sorta spent years getting together - two and a half nice sets for my blanket box


----------



## Me76 (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are pleased. Never had our own bed before and this one is BIG super kingsize. I predict getting home later and going straight to bed, then staying in bed all weekend.



Super King Size is the only size of bed.I've had one for years and although it makes your bedroom quite small it is worth it.  When I stay away know even a double bed on my own feels tiny.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Super King Size is the only size of bed.I've had one for years and although it makes your bedroom quite small it is worth it. When I stay away know even a double bed on my own feels tiny.



We lose floor space in the bedroom but have little storage so under the bed is essential storage for junk. So now the stuff that is stealing our bedroom floor will go under the bed. No real difference


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We lose floor space in the bedroom but have little storage so under the bed is essential storage for junk. So now the stuff that is stealing our bedroom floor will go under the bed. No real difference


you should just dump a carpet on top of all the stuff you want to hide


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should just dump a carpet on top of all the stuff you want to hide



What colour carpet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What colour carpet?


an axminster


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ouch



This ^


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> an axminster



Shag pile win


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

got contacted on twitter by Indie Journo who is not writing a book about first date hell, and wants to use my story - when I escaped the next morning by joining an Animal Rights march, yelling 'I have to join this, it is important to me' 

so now I will be immortalised as a heel and a shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> got contacted on twitter by Indie Journo who is not writing a book about first date hell, and wants to use my story - when I escaped the next morning by joining an Animal Rights march, yelling 'I have to join this, it is important to me'
> 
> so now I will be immortalised as a heel and a shit


so something good came out of the experience in the end  will you get any money from it or have you humiliated yourself for nothing?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so something good came out of the experience in the end  will you get any money from it or have you humiliated yourself for nothing?


I doubt I'll get any wedge, the humiliation is payment enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I doubt I'll get any wedge, the humiliation is payment enough


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I doubt I'll get any wedge, the humiliation is payment enough



The will be on your gravestone ^


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The will be on your gravestone ^


no, it will be this





> I have to join this, it is important to me


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

10:00 - 13:00 is the ETA of the new bed.

Any predictions on time of arrival?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 10:00 - 13:00 is the ETA of the new bed.
> 
> Any predictions on time of arrival?


i'm an optimist so i'll say 1143


----------



## hiccup (Sep 15, 2011)

12:05.

Sweepstake?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

I am going for 10:45


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 10:00 - 13:00 is the ETA of the new bed.
> 
> Any predictions on time of arrival?



11.35am

Just me and Sideshow Boss here today. Plus my arm, which i though was getting better, is playing up a big. Bring on the steroids I say!!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm still in bed & had to turn down an offer of overtime later (which is like Fairy poo) due to going out tonight. I was at work for about 16 hours yesterday so it's probably for the best....but this would have been 7.5hrs and netted me at least a 3G Kindle mad. Now I'm just going to be off work till Tuesday.

I shall use my Friday eve preparing for my camping trip tomorrow. Does anyone know what Michaelmas is (without looking it up?) as I shall be going to a Michaelmas festival this weekend.

Predictions on bed: ideally I would like to know how far you live from the shop but I shall still take a punt without that and say 11.20am. And congratulations on owning your first bed. I was 29 when they stopped being provided with my rented flats!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Hungry now. Not much in the house to eat though. Can't go out


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Predictions on bed: ideally I would like to know how far you live from the shop but I shall still take a punt without that and say 11.20am. And congratulations on owning your first bed. I was 29 when they stopped being provided with my rented flats!



It is coming from a factory somewhere, not sure where but not SW2 I would wager


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> got contacted on twitter by Indie Journo who is not writing a book about first date hell, and wants to use my story - when I escaped the next morning by joining an Animal Rights march, yelling 'I have to join this, it is important to me'
> 
> so now I will be immortalised as a heel and a shit



That was the most lollsome stopry on that whole list and deserves to be imortalised :thums:


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 10:00 - 13:00 is the ETA of the new bed.
> 
> Any predictions on time of arrival?


13.15


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> That was the most lollsome stopry on that whole list and deserves to be imortalised :thums:


somewhere, a 40something woman will remember the time when the hot guy she was with, ran off to join an Animal Rights march, rather than spend time with her


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 13.15



That would be hateful. Would mean leave for work at about 2pm, arrive by 3pm


----------



## Me76 (Sep 15, 2011)

My prediction is 10.53.  This number has been plucked from nowhere.

Today I have to get Board papers together.  Supposedly I am only waiting for one document so I am going to start printing the rest. Please can we have a moments silence for the 6 trees who have died for today?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2011)

13.05.  I'm an optimist.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> 13.05. I'm an optimist.


and at 13.06 Badgers will invite you to the huddle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been in for half-an-hour and I have done fuck all! Well done me


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> somewhere, a 40something woman will remember the time when the hot guy she was with, ran off to join an Animal Rights march, rather than spend time with her



You never mentioned it was a threesome.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You never mentioned it was a threesome.


it was the 80s - that was the norm


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was the 80s - that was the norm



Did you have proper 80's gear on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> My prediction is 10.53. This number has been plucked from nowhere.
> 
> Today I have to get Board papers together. Supposedly I am only waiting for one document so I am going to start printing the rest. Please can we have a moments silence for the 6 trees who have died for today?



Christ alive, I used to do that. Papers papers papers


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you have proper 80's gear on?


no idea - a typical 'outfit' then was a pair of blue stripy chef trousers I got in a second hand shop, brown boots with fake fur on the inside, trousers tucked in boots and a big jumper my Aunty knitted for me, which was almost down to my knees, and a grandfather shirt

*style king*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

^ over rated.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Want!!


Biddlybee said:


> ^ over rated.



I still want them!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

They don't look like that though  they're as flat as buttons, a bag of disappointment is what you'll get.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

me want this


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers is your every food choice the wrong one?

Cadbury caramel is minging. Galaxy caramel is full of win.

100% is that some sort of minty kitkat?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

my guess is 10:17


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> my guess is 10:17





Still waiting


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> me want this



green tea flavour?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> They don't look like that though  they're as flat as buttons, a bag of disappointment is what you'll get.



Yup, just tried a couple and they are poo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> me want this



Is that green tea chocolate or something


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no idea - a typical 'outfit' then was a pair of blue stripy chef trousers I got in a second hand shop, brown boots with fake fur on the inside, trousers tucked in boots and a big jumper my Aunty knitted for me, which was almost down to my knees, and a grandfather shirt
> 
> *style king*



Did you have a thin leather (or imitation leather) tie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooh! We're talking about chocolate!

I had a Caramac last night. It was nice.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still waiting



they knocked but you didn't hear it

now they've gone


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> they knocked but you didn't hear it



Not. Even. In. Jest.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> green tea flavour?





> Is that green tea chocolate or something ​


​Nah, not that traditional.​It's lemony lime...tangy sour...​


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2011)

Since Monday I have been seriously fucking angry, if anyone has any sense they will avoid me for at least the next two weeks. The flame of rage has been sparked and it's only been fed ever since by people's total fucking incompetence, for fucks sake, there aren't even any words to describe how fucking livid I am apart from maybe MASSIVE FUCKING CUNTS and that isn't nearly close enough. 

Just fuck off and fucking die because if you don't I'll fucking stab you to death myself < is basically the theme of my week. I am SO over other people's bullshit.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

TP


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Since Monday I have been seriously fucking angry, if anyone has any sense they will avoid me for at least the next two weeks. The flame of rage has been sparked and it's only been fed ever since by people's total fucking incompetence, for fucks sake, there aren't even any words to describe how fucking livid I am apart from maybe MASSIVE FUCKING CUNTS and that isn't nearly close enough.
> 
> Just fuck off and fucking die because if you don't I'll fucking stab you to death myself < is basically the theme of my week. I am SO over other people's bullshit.


 Sorry the hear all this


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't give me fucking pity, I ain't sad, I mean I was, but that's not productive is it. I've reached manic fucking anger now, lads!!!! It's amazing!!!!! 

Oh and if anyone thinks I'm even slightly joking about stabbing you, fucking TRY ME, go on I fucking dare you, my fucking grandma killed some disrespectful cunt that mugged her off, I've got killing in my genes, fucking try it.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Since Monday I have been seriously fucking angry, if anyone has any sense they will avoid me for at least the next two weeks. The flame of rage has been sparked and it's only been fed ever since by people's total fucking incompetence, for fucks sake, there aren't even any words to describe how fucking livid I am apart from maybe MASSIVE FUCKING CUNTS and that isn't nearly close enough.
> 
> Just fuck off and fucking die because if you don't I'll fucking stab you to death myself < is basically the theme of my week. I am SO over other people's bullshit.



 he fucked off


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2011)

FUCK OFFF!!!!!!!!!! Fuck off you little blue sad faced CUNT!!!!!!! Fuck you!!!!!!!!! Cunt fucking fuck cuntssssss


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Don't give me fucking pity, I ain't sad, I mean I was, but that's not productive is it. I've reached manic fucking anger now, lads!!!! It's amazing!!!!!
> 
> Oh and if anyone thinks I'm even slightly joking about stabbing you, fucking TRY ME, go on I fucking dare you, my fucking grandma killed some disrespectful cunt that mugged her off, I've got killing in my genes, fucking try it.


i'm not certain one killer in your family qualifies as 'killing in my genes'.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2011)

None of you fuckers better try and get me sectioned either, I'll fucking come at you like stabby shadows when they release me. Fucking pricks


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not certain one killer in your family qualifies as 'killing in my genes'.



Fuck off dickhead.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Lots of stabbing and pricks going on..


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> None of you fuckers better try and get me sectioned either, I'll fucking come at you like stabby shadows when they release me. Fucking pricks


i'm sorry you're having a bad time but i wouldn't try to get you sectioned. i think i'd only hinder your own efforts.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Lots of stabbing and pricks going on..



Thursday nights alright for fighting


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thursday nights alright for fighting


and monday, tuesday, wednesday etc


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2011)

Nevermind!!!!! I'm going to my dads soon maybe, he's got guns he's gonna teach me to shoot. Fucking progressing from knives, lads!!!!!!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thursday nights alright for fighting



I wonder if anyone, in the history of mankind, been stabbed with a cock in the heat of battle and died.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I wonder if anyone, in the history of mankind, been stabbed with a cock in the heat of battle and died.


not quite the same but didn't one of the biblical people kill a load of people with an ass's jawbone? or did i make that up?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I wonder if anyone, in the history of mankind, been stabbed with a cock in the heat of battle and died.



I heard that a Swan can break a mans arm


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I heard that a Swan can break a mans arm


a cock in rigor mortis could do some nasty damage if you hit someone with its beak


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> FUCK OFFF!!!!!!!!!! *Fuck off you little blue sad faced CUNT!!!!!!!* Fuck you!!!!!!!!! Cunt fucking fuck cuntssssss



Not a fan of the new Smurfs movie then?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not quite the same but didn't one of the biblical people kill a load of people with an ass's jawbone? or did i make that up?



I went to bible school and no, I have never heard that before.
But it should be in the bible.

How about this? Man attacks copper with cock.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/8570398.stm

(Shame the copper was a 'she.')


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> The flame of rage



I have to assume this is DWP/Atos shit? You totally have my sympathy and I'm very sorry I can't do anything to help. ITS SO FUCKED UP


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Bed news. It is 'near' apparently.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bed news. It is 'near' apparently.



is it texting you? "I'm at the end of the road!"

<time passes>

"Oh, wait. Wrong road."


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bed news. It is 'near' apparently.



?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

And we have a bed (outside at the moment) arrival.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> And we have a bed (outside at the moment) arrival.



11.39 BST!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> And we have a bed (outside at the moment) arrival.


Have you told the office it's going to be at least 3 before it arrives?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Nah, I have to go to work today 

I can hear bed building upstairs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

All is finished and time to go drag for a few hours. Just want to lie down and sleep now


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2011)

Good evening to look forward to while dragging.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh! We're talking about chocolate!
> 
> I had a Caramac last night. It was nice.



Caramacs are strange. I have always wanted to like them but find them too claggy (like I do white chocolate) and it's only thin!! How much did you pay for it? IIRC my first was 12p (2p more than the Wildlife bar & a chomp) and the last time 18p.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Caramacs are strange. I have always wanted to like them but find them too claggy (like I do white chocolate) and it's only thin!! How much did you pay for it? IIRC my first was 12p (2p more than the Wildlife bar & a chomp) and the last time 18p.



Yeah. I wanted to like it a lot but I only liked it a bit. At least it was a bit _different _so I was happy enough.

Sainsbury's are doing two x chocs for 90p so I got it and a Caramel. Chose things I hadn't had for ages. I think they were 47p and 55p respectively. *Fucking expensive if you ask me.*


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 15, 2011)

Halle Berry is a few hundred yards from me as I type, filming her latest movie. I may go for a walk....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Halle Berry is a few hundred yards from me as I type, filming her latest movie. I may go for a walk....



Wa_lk_


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

LunchtimeDragBus is annoying.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you have a thin leather (or imitation leather) tie?


how very dare you!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wa_lk_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



I italicisieised the 'lk' to imply it would be saying somethng else. Or is that what you meant?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I italicisieised the 'lk' to imply it would be saying somethng else. Or is that what you meant?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



I do never engage with hmm-ers. It's a cunt's emoticon, imo.

<flounces>


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I do never engage with hmm-ers. It's a cunt's emoticon, imo.
> 
> <flounces>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

Floodgates opened. Twats everywhere.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2011)

Some woman has just accidentally phoned the office from her mobile without realising.  We can here her having a conversation in the background about her headaches


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Just arrived to find this lot outside the front of the office.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just arrived to find this lot outside the front of the office.


 
Are any of them single?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Some woman has just accidentally phoned the office from her mobile without realising. We can here her having a conversation in the background about her headaches


Try whispering down the phone to her so that she thinks her headaches are making her hear voices!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just arrived to find this lot outside the front of the office.



Will you be flag waving?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Are any of them single?



I never asked but the law of averages tells me that among 150 soldiers there must have been some that were 



100% masahiko said:


> Will you be flag waving?



I was bemused mainly. They had shooters and all sorts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

Sideshow Boss has gone to lunch so I am all alone in the office


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish I was alone in this office.
Speaking with Russians atm, they're not very friendly.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Speaking with Russians atm, they're not very friendly.



Ask them why our energy prices are going up


----------



## TruXta (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello! Shit, gotta go again and do some work. Miss you drag!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

Nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nom


That is fantastic in so many, many ways . And only 150p!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 15, 2011)

Currently standing at the photocopier willing it to hurry up as I have a meeting to minute at 4pm and am only half way through the papers. 

So far on the third packet of paper.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Currently standing at the photocopier willing it to hurry up as I have a meeting to minute at 4pm and am only half way through the papers.
> 
> So far on the third packet of paper.


 Photocopying is rather boring too

Just under 40 minute to go for me which is good as I am tiring fast. I need some "Eaton Mess Cheesecake" (for only 150p) to cheer me up


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

meeting with lazyboss


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 15, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Halle Berry is a few hundred yards from me as I type, filming her latest movie. I may go for a walk....



No sign of her, 2 crashed US cars sitting in the street and lots of people milling around seemingly not doing much. She wasn't in the the bank or Subway either?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> No sign of her, 2 crashed US cars sitting in the street and lots of people milling around seemingly not doing much. She wasn't in the the bank or Subway either?!


Not in Subway ...pffft, her loss!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> meeting with lazyboss



Is this his leaving announcement?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

been busy today


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

so, is it the weekend yet?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is this his leaving announcement?


very brief meeting 

basically it went like this

LB - I have a meeting with Pompous Tenant tomorrow, I need to be sure you are doing stuff

Me - I am doing stuff

LB - just keep on top of the stuff, you know what he's like

ME - ok


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> very brief meeting
> 
> basically it went like this
> 
> ...



FYP


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> so, is it the weekend yet?



Just freeday left...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm going to make a list of stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to make a list of stuff.


I'm doing stuff OK!!!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

Just 6 weeks to go until British Sausage Week


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

I did part of a bundle today


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just 6 weeks to go until British Sausage Week


how do you know this? did Badgers send out a memo?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> how do you know this? did Badgers send out a memo?





It just popped into my head so I had to look it up.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just 6 weeks to go until British Sausage Week



It is gonna be fucking mental this year. Proper fucking meat sweats ahoy


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 15, 2011)

Mixed drag today - bloody work and that getting in the way. Sodding mumblers.

Just got a mention on the Danny Baker show!* In relation to novelty toilets and the ambiguous signage in Lithuanian ones.

*preens self*

e2a *courtesy of the wonderful Amy Lamé.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2011)

Cunting off soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2011)

time.for.gym


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 15, 2011)

That's me done. Cat needs feeding. See you on POETS day


----------



## TruXta (Sep 15, 2011)

Off to footie in the park in not too long. Might have a drink after..


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2011)

We nearly missed national chocolate week people


----------



## colacubes (Sep 15, 2011)

Busy drag day but got off early so I can go to school to start my evening course tonight


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Freeday Freeday 

Comfy sleep last night. Was hard to get up this morning though. Still it is Freeday and Kebab is on the menu for lunch. Busy drag ahead but hopefully that will make the hours fly like a feisty Falcon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2011)

Bed is good, then?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Bed is good, then?



Like a cloud


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2011)

Fab


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2011)

Training all day today. Nice quiet way to end the week, hopefully.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning! Bit hungover today, had a few post-footie, but nothing too bad. Friday feels fine!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

NVP said:


> Training all day today. Nice quiet way to end the week, hopefully.



Training Day in a Denzel Washington style?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning! Bit hungover today, had a few post-footie, but nothing too bad. Friday feels fine!



The Albert will fix you up mate


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Albert will fix you up mate



Could well be.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

overslept slightly today, got up convinced it was 7am, stumbled around a bit and realised it was actually 8am (didn't stumble around for an hour)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> overslept slightly today, got up convinced it was 7am, stumbled around a bit and realised it was actually 8am (didn't stumble around for an hour)



You are nothing if not consistent sir


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning, neon. Right, I best get me arse to work sharpish.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning Neon 

Time to fire up work mode


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is gonna be fucking mental this year. Proper fucking meat sweats ahoy





I'm going to make my own sausage rolls


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

morning.  After yesterday being _the day that lasted forever_, today better be _the day that goes really quickly until I get to the pub_.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

bit hungover today, but coffee should sort that out soon.

lots of work too, but will spend some time researching Sparkling Gouramis


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm going to make my own sausage rolls



You joined the club yet?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lots of work too, but will spend some time researching Sparkling Gouramis



I am a fan of the Gourami, they work well in the tank positioning


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning all.
It is Friday and I'm at work 
Working an extra day this week as I'm so busy (but will get the time off at some point in the future).
We've got a mate's daughter staying tonight so I'm looking forward to pizza, popcorn and Edward Scissorhands tonight


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 16, 2011)

Good morning.

It's all quite exciting here now with the Cloud Atlas shoot. The car park which our office overlooks is now filled with movie trailers, buses, 70's American cars and pickups, crowds are gathering at the bottom of the street where they are filming.....and it's about to pour so that'll stop everything!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You joined the club yet?



waiting until i get confirmation of my new crib for the address.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am a fan of the Gourami, they work well in the tank positioning



might get a cory or two to hang out on the bottom


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

I got the front seat on the bus today. I thought you all might like to see some short clips of my journey.

Here’s an exciting bit where the bus goes round a roundabout under the M40:



And here’s a more picturesque bit, going over Kew Bridge:



God I can’t wait to get my bike fixed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm going for that posh afternoon tea this weekend hiccup... you better not have been fibbing about those scones!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got the front seat on the bus today. I thought you all might like to see some short clips of my journey.
> 
> Here’s an exciting bit where the bus goes round a roundabout under the M40:
> 
> ...




Can't view videos at work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning all!

I am knackered, would have stayed at home as I'm not really fit enough to be here but as I am off having jolly steriod treatment next week I thought it was politic to come in . Especially as I am ' working at home' those days so better make sure i actually have some work to do!

Dreamt last night that 5t3lla was teaching Machine Cat how to make peach meringue......and i was holding neon's hand for some reason


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

*wags finger*

quoggy... you shouldn't go in if you're so knackered! At least slope off early?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Those videos make me smile a little bit more than is normal


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> *wags finger*
> 
> quoggy... you shouldn't go in if you're so knackered! At least slope off early?



 *shuffles feet under wagging finger gaze* I shall be leaving at 4.00pm again


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm going for that posh afternoon tea this weekend hiccup... you better not have been fibbing about those scones!



The scones were amazing, no word of a lie. And the apple and rose petal conserve they came with was lovely too. And the waiter filled the champagne glasses right to the top, which I though was a nice touch 

It was three years ago I went though, hope it's still good...


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ yeah, what she said Quoggy.
Do you promise us that you'll do the least amount of work you can get away with?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ^^ yeah, what she said Quoggy.
> Do you promise us that you'll do the least amount of work you can get away with?


That is a promise I always keep 

Doing filing at the moment - boring but I don't need to think about it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The scones were amazing, no word of a lie. And the apple and rose petal conserve they came with was lovely too. And the waiter filled the champagne glasses right to the top, which I though was a nice touch
> 
> It was three years ago I went though, hope it's still good...


Oooh, yum  I think we (well I at least) will be having the cheapy option with no champagne


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> might get a cory or two to hang out on the bottom



I prefer the Synodontis (squeakers) myself but the Cory is a busy little fish


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just remembered that the system is going down for maintenance at 5pm today so the weekend has to start then no matter what!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

Project meeting is on downstairs and the phone hasn't stopped, usually I only get 1 or 2 calls.  TVSB hasn't been taught about answering the phone yet 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Dreamt last night that 5t3lla was teaching Machine Cat how to make peach meringue......and i was holding neon's hand for some reason


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Oooh, yum  I think we (well I at least) will be having the cheapy option with no champagne



We weren't planning to have champagne, but got there and kind of thought "fuck it". Then enjoyed the champagne so much we went to the champagne bar at St Pancras and had a bottle 

Not a cheap day, but it was my girlfriend's 30th so I reckon that's OK.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

That is definitely ok  this isn't a particularly special birthday for me tbh, I could spin it as a kind of post hen-do thing, but don't get paid til next week.... hmmmm, will see tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2011)

Mornin all

Apple and rose petal conserve sounds amazing 

I am waiting on my boss to give me bad news as we have some rather large predicted shortfalls in the dosh and the leccy's going right up n all.  Here we go again - has it only been 2 years since the last fucking lot of this shite?

Anyway, on a lighter, at least it is Friday, and I can have a drink tonight.  All this not drinking is making me feel way too healthy.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Just had to do some lifting


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

Where's a decent bunfight when you need one? I'm  and itching to have a go at someone


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

*grumbles to self and sulks*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Where's a decent bunfight when you need one? I'm  and itching to have a go at someone


I was like that yesterday!!

Found myself typing a rather sarcastic post on one thread and then thought - don't, you'll only end up regretting it and annoying yourself even more


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm pissed off and upset with some people and don't know where to direct it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm pissed off and upset with some people and don't know where to direct it


Poor (((bee)))


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm pissed off and upset with some people and don't know where to direct it



Name and shame them on the drag thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

blah blah blah


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning! Hard getting up again. Managed to switch the alarm off completely at 7 instead of putting it on snooze. Woke up hugging the (silent) alarm clock only 15 minutes later though.

Mumblers again today. At least they've renewed the contract, so I've still got a (ridiculous) job.

Lunch soon. Might even leave the house, I'm feeling so adventurous.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> blah blah blah


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

Think I might get pissed tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

This morning, from the bus window, I saw

a. A baby with _loads_ of hair, almost like it was wearing a wig
b. A girl with a lovely summery top, shorts and flip flops which made me feel inadequete as I am nost definitely dressed for autumn 
c. A young man, in red espidrilles, jumping up like below and he didn't feel over after...much to my evil disappoinment


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

been busy all morning, since I rolled in at 9.45


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

I saw a man wearing Jodhpurs 
 yesterday - I told him they were lovely jodhpurs  - he was very happy - said they cost him £3 at a Charity Shop - if only Badgers had spotted them


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I saw a man wearing Jodhpurs
> yesterday - I told him they were lovely jodhpurs - he was very happy - said they cost him £3 at a Charity Shop - if only Badgers had spotted them


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I saw a man wearing Jodhpurs
> yesterday - I told him they were lovely jodhpurs - he was very happy - said they cost him £3 at a Charity Shop - if only Badgers had spotted them



A few more strategic carriage returns and that reads like prose:

I saw a man wearing Jodhpurs
yesterday
I told him they were lovely jodhpurs
he was very happy - said they cost him £3 at a Charity Shop
if only Badgers had spotted them


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


This excites me every week


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 16, 2011)

* hears gunshots*

This movie lark is quite exciting!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> * hears gunshots*
> 
> This movie lark is quite exciting!



I read Cloud Atlas quite recently and thought it was a bit rubbish tbh.  Wonder what part Halle is playing?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

In other news - I have a hole in my sock that keeps gravitating towards my big toe and cutting off the circulation no matter how much I try to move it.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> * hears gunshots*
> 
> This movie lark is quite exciting!



we have some workmen outside.  they are having a sandwich.

*bates breath*


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

Lamb Biryani for lunch, cuntboss has already complained about the smell 

Also got some free crisps freshly cooked by Walkers on my way out of Asda


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I read Cloud Atlas quite recently and thought it was a bit rubbish tbh. Wonder what part Halle is playing?


According to IMDB, she plays Meronym.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> we have some workmen outside. they are having a sandwich.
> 
> *bates breath*



Diet Coke break?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Diet Coke break?


 
I haven't checked for cokeishness.   Just comparing my exciting workday life with colbhoy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lamb Biryani for lunch, cuntboss has already complained about the smell
> 
> Also got some *free crisps freshly cooked by Walkers* on my way out of Asda


Oooh what flavour?

I got a free Kronenberg 1664..or is it 1666, or 1668, well whatever!..glass at Maidenhead Station yesterday afternoon, but no lager to go in it


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I haven't checked for cokeishness. Just comparing my exciting workday life with colbhoy.


Trust me, the job I do, this is one of the most exciting things to have happened for ages. We also have industrial tribunals in our building and there are protesters in today hearing a big case a few floors down!

I may have to go and lie down later.....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lamb Biryani for lunch, cuntboss has already complained about the smell



I notice Paulie has not found out what is acceptable and what is not


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh what flavour?
> 
> I got a free Kronenberg 1664..or is it 1666, or 1668, well whatever!..glass at Maidenhead Station yesterday afternoon, but no lager to go in it


They came lightly salted and you could add your own choice of flavourings. I went for chilli, but it all seemed to stick the the last crisp in the bag 

I think I'd have preferred a Kronenberg glass tbh, was it a pint one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I notice Paulie has not found out what is acceptable and what is not


I think that anything with any kind of flavour is frowned upon here (by cuntboss at least)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They came lightly salted and you could add your own choice of flavourings. I went for chilli, but it all seemed to stick the the last crisp in the bag
> 
> I think I'd have preferred a Kronenberg glass tbh, was it a pint one?


A half...but Mr. QofG's, who met me at the station, got one too


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh what flavour?
> 
> I got a free Kronenberg 1664..or is it 1666, or 1668, well whatever!..glass at Maidenhead Station yesterday afternoon, but no lager to go in it



I think they were giving them away at Liverpool St station yesterday - when I got there there, all I could see was empty boxes


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

epic laziness from lazyboss- he tends to go out for lunch, then have lunch when he gets back - always microwaves  - so he will do that as usual today, and then fuck off at 3, on Wednesday he took the day off as well to look after his kid

(((kid)))


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> epic laziness from lazyboss- he tends to go out for lunch, then have lunch when he gets back



I prefer to eat lunch through the morning and go out


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Kebab is good today.
A delicious way to end the week


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Had a piri-piri chicken baguette, which was quite delicious. Now on to instant coffee. I can feel a thirst brewing in the distance.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone for fish and chips?

http://www.wensleydaleheifer.co.uk/guinness.html


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone for fish and chips?
> 
> http://www.wensleydaleheifer.co.uk/guinness.html


That'll do nicely thank you!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone here any good with mail merges? I am crap with them and have to do one soon


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

ham and cheese with pickle - cup of tea - a simple meal, for an uncomplicated man


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone here any good with mail merges? I am crap with them and have to do one soon


No sorry - the very mention of them gives me the shivers


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone here any good with mail merges? I am crap with them and have to do one soon


This any use?

http://www.ischool.utexas.edu/technology/tutorials/office/mail_merge/Mail_Merge_Tutorial.pdf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope Sideshow Boss goes to lunch in a minute, partly becasue I want a break and partly because I want to leave at 4.00pm and if she does her usual taking lunch at 3.15pm I shall not be happy!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone here any good with mail merges? I am crap with them and have to do one soon



This is my life - what do you need done?


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 16, 2011)

It's official, this excitement may be the end of me!

Coming back from pub lunch and saw Halle Berry filming a scene where she slowly walks towards a crashed car then there are gunshots and she runs away.

For those interested she was wearing a short tan (looked like leather) jacket and dark brown trousers - very 70's!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

do you love her a little bit?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> It's official, this excitement may be the end of me!
> 
> Coming back from pub lunch and saw Halle Berry filming a scene where she slowly walks towards a crashed car then there are gunshots and she runs away.
> 
> For those interested she was wearing a short tan (looked like leather) jacket and dark brown trousers - very 70's!



That doesn't go with my mental image of her character or segment of the book at all. I'm going to stop thinking about it though because it is reminding me how much I didn't enjoy the book but forced myself to keep reading it cos it was supposed to be 'intellectual'.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

Sideshow Boss has gone to lunch. Cup of tea and metophorical feet up for me then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone here any good with mail merges? I am crap with them and have to do one soon


haven't done one of those in years - even when I did them I tended to fuck them up


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh good - turns out one of my colleagues is a member of Republicans Abroad.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

Mail merges are the devil's work


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Why, in the last 3 hours, has the clock only moved forward 20 minutes?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This is my life - what do you need done?



Will drop you a note on it in our secret conversation


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2011)

Right I am outta here - good weekend all!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

Hurtling towards the last hour, and a cold bottle of beer


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am outta here - good weekend all!


Restful weekend to you!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

fucking mental day and it's still not over!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am outta here - good weekend all!



have a good 'un!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone has just come into my office and asked me if FD has gone.

FD does not work in the same office as me, he does not work on the same floor as me, I don't have much to do with him and speak to him once or twice a week if we bump into each other in the kitchen.

When I said I had no idea if he had gone or not, she tutted, sighed and walked out.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2011)

I just stood in the Asda carpark screaming insults at my new banger car.  It has an alarm that I can't work out, so every time I unlocked and opened the door, the alarm went off, and I could only switch it off by locking the door and pressing the dooby twice.  Then I'd try pressing it again to disable the alarm - repeat ad nauseum.  People were looking at me and I was fucking soaked from the lashing rain, so in the end I got in the car and escalated the screaming and swearing.  Then I tried leaning out, and pressing the dooby again. It worked


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I just stood in the Asda carpark screaming insults at my new banger car. It has an alarm that I can't work out, so every time I unlocked and opened the door, the alarm went off, and I could only switch it off by locking the door and pressing the dooby twice. Then I'd try pressing it again to disable the alarm - repeat ad nauseum. People were looking at me and I was fucking soaked from the lashing rain, so in the end I got in the car and escalated the screaming and swearing. Then I tried leaning out, and pressing the dooby again. It worked



Hot and sunny round here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh good - turns out one of my colleagues is a member of Republicans Abroad.



Scandal


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Scandal



She's actually a really nice Texas girl... But as soon as we started on the politics it was all about _people taking responsibility for their own lives_ blah blah blah. Best not go there I s'pose.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hot and sunny round here


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I just stood in the Asda carpark screaming insults at my new banger car. It has an alarm that I can't work out, so every time I unlocked and opened the door, the alarm went off, and I could only switch it off by locking the door and pressing the dooby twice. Then I'd try pressing it again to disable the alarm - repeat ad nauseum. People were looking at me and I was fucking soaked from the lashing rain, so in the end I got in the car and escalated the screaming and swearing. Then I tried leaning out, and pressing the dooby again. It worked


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2011)

Heh - it was actually VERY like that. My brother is the spit of John Cleese too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2011)

Right, nearly ready to go.  So much for a half 4 finish!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

Just been to see him again
The pet shop people were sniggering at me


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been to see him again
> The pet shop people were sniggering at me



He looks mean as fuck! 

Why on earth were they sniggering? Don't they like shrimp?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been to see him again
> The pet shop people were sniggering at me


 


You can kind of see their point.   If you were 10 and the shrimp was a puppy they'd probably be used to that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He looks mean as fuck!
> 
> Why on earth were they sniggering? Don't they like shrimp?



He was hard to photograph today. Took loads but they were blurry as he was racing around so much, even did a shrimp headstand at one point 

They laugh at me staring at the same tank, taking photos every week


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

It was worth the effort though.  You got an excellent pic in the end.  I think he was saying hello to you, once he calmed down from his excitement at seeing you.  My gidgets can be the same.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You can kind of see their point. If you were 10 and the shrimp was a puppy they'd probably be used to that.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you explain it's to show your friends from the internets?  They wouldn't snigger then, oh no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2011)

what a nice day off work


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did you explain it's to show your friends from the internets? They wouldn't snigger then, oh no.



Yes. It is _only_ for you lot.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah fuck it, I think I'm gonna leave this office for now, hop on a bus and see a man about dem tings and THEN go for a pint or three in the Albert.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2011)

In da pub ). See ya Monday dudes.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got the front seat on the bus today. I thought you all might like to see some short clips of my journey.
> 
> Here’s an exciting bit where the bus goes round a roundabout under the M40:
> 
> ...




Just watched this and it was certainly worth the wait.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

Just been in the Albert with badgers, truxta and nipsla.  A little dragger minimeet.

My first time meeting truxta too.

He was drunk.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Shaddup!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm drunk, you're Scottish. I'd say we're even.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

God, I feel so ashamed.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2011)

and rightly so.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> God, I feel so ashamed.



we've all made mistakes.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 17, 2011)

We've all had a drink.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2011)

Not looking forward to the drag


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2011)

Shhh


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2011)

Innit, sun's not even down yet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be dragging the steroid clinic


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 18, 2011)

The weekend seems to go so fast... spare me another week of drag so soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2011)

I think it may be sherry time in a bit!


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 18, 2011)

Gin'n'tonic already on the go!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh dear, back dragworking again for another busy week. Bit of a meh weekend but slept a lot which I suppose is good? Time for coffee, shower and then into the great grey yonder....


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning. Why do I never sleep properly on a Sunday night?  I left the pub early last night as well. 

Woke up 10seconds before the alarm went off and dozed through the snoozes dreaming about work - not impressed. 

No time off for another 5 weeks either


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh. And train is delayed with no eta


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Monday. Tut.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Monday. Tut.


this ^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Today I've got to go to work, then go home then meet my mate off a fucking plane (lands 8pm) at the point from heathrow or SOMEWHERE where you go to get to town.  Like Paddington or whereeverthefuck. Then take her to Brixton then go home to bed.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Bus packed and slow and annoying so far. Oh well, Monday delivers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Just remembered a meeting at half nine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel sorry for myself having to run around. I'm such a nice person.   It's a burden.


----------



## Voley (Sep 19, 2011)

Really need more sleep - Friday's party continued pretty much all weekend so pretty fucked this morning.. More positively, I'll be training for a lot of this week so shouldn't be too difficult. Also on the plus side, I've already built up enough flexitime for a day off.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 19, 2011)

morning 

open emails, one unread message: "vote yes for industrial action"

don't mind if i do


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning!

I'm off on Friday and cuntboss is off this morning ans Thursday, so hopefully not too bad a week.  Bit early to tell though


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

I want to growl at everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

The two Chelsea fans in the office are grumpy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2011)

mornin' 

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bus packed and slow and annoying so far. Oh well, Monday delivers


i had a lovely bus ride to work. 

i thought i'd be late but i was five minutes early. the bus was really quick 

and there was no one on the bus with loud music or on the phone 

and i got a decent seat  too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

*dusts off hands*

There you go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2011)

*groans*

only a four day week here, but so much longer in other ways.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

My job's so weird. I brought in my manicure stuff today as I will totally have time and opportunity to fix up my claws here, in my own office, listening to the radio


----------



## hiccup (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning.

5 pints last night but not a sniff of a hangover. Remarkable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning.
> 
> 5 pints last night but not a sniff of a hangover. Remarkable.


must try harder


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning! Four day week AYAYA! Also completely on me own in the office, for now at least. Managers away, and co-workers not in yet. I too had a so-so night of sleep, typical Sunday innit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning! Four day week AYAYA! Also completely on me own in the office, for now at least. Managers away, and co-workers not in yet. I too had a so-so night of sleep, typical Sunday innit.



Own office! You going to do your nails too?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

I did them yesterday, Stella. In fact I nearly took the tip of my left index finger off when chopping chilies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I did them yesterday, *Stella*. In fact I nearly took the tip of my left index finger off when chopping chilies.



Everyone's so fucking familiar with me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning all - quick dip in here before I go off to the hospital for steroid treatment. Oh and I already feel shit because of period pains and lack of sleep


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2011)

hope it goes ok missus. xx


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - quick dip in here before I go off to the hospital for steroid treatment. Oh and I already feel shit because of period pains and lack of sleep



Hope it's not too weird  They gonna stick your cheeks like a pun cushion? Wear your nice knickers! xxx


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - quick dip in here before I go off to the hospital for steroid treatment. Oh and I already feel shit because of period pains and lack of sleep



Period pains are all in the mind 

Good luck for today...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hope it goes ok missus. xx



Thank you 


5t3IIa said:


> Hope it's not too weird  They gonna stick your cheeks like a pun cushion? Wear your nice knickers! xxx



I hope it'll be my arm rather than cheeks  All purpose, no nonsense white knickers for me today!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> *Period pains are all in the mind*
> 
> Good luck for today...



Come closer and say that....


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2011)

NVP said:


> Really need more sleep - Friday's party continued pretty much all weekend so pretty fucked this morning.. More positively, I'll be training for a lot of this week so shouldn't be too difficult. Also on the plus side, I've already built up enough flexitime for a day off.


Hehe - I'm a bit muzzy headed meself today.  Lovely friend stayed over for the weekend and late nights were had.  Also, is blokey's birthday today, but he's off recording and not back til later tonight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Sturdy Pants Monday. A dragger's worst nightmare


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - quick dip in here before I go off to the hospital for steroid treatment. Oh and I already feel shit because of period pains and lack of sleep


((((queeny))) I was ont couch all yesterday with fucking horrible cramps and exhaustion


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am not in the office on my own, and I am not doing my nails


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am not in the office on my own, and I am not doing my nails


What ARE you doing mart?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> What ARE you doing mart?


stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am not in the office on my own, and I am not doing my nails


Are you wearing pants though?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you wearing pants though?


yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes


Phew!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am not in the office on my own, and I am not doing my nails



Are you doing the nails of your co-workers?

blah blah balh - Monday morning _again_


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Are you doing the nails of your co-workers?
> 
> blah blah balh - Monday morning _again_


no one has asked me yet


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have just checked my calendar and realised I have poxy equality and diversity training tomorrow.  I am already equal - I think everyone is a cunt!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

My feet are cold.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have just checked my calendar and realised I have poxy equality and diversity training tomorrow. I am already equal - I think everyone is a cunt!



They're doing equality and diversity training where I work tomorrow


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2011)

Hope the steroids go ok, quoggy.

I had a bit of a fail weekend.

However I have a two day week this week.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no one has asked me yet


Dear mart

Will you please do the nails of your co-workers?

Regards

soj


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> However I have a two day week this week.


*cough* cunt *cough*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> They're doing equality and diversity training where I work tomorrow



Erm  - in the morning?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

very lonely drag here for me today 
We've moving to a different location soon so our building has been slowly emptying, but today half of the people who are still left in the building aren't in so it's like a ghost town. I half expect tumbleweed to roll past my office door.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> very lonely drag here for me today
> We've moving to a different location soon so our building has been slowly emptying, but today half of the people who are still left in the building aren't in so it's like a ghost town. I half expect tumbleweed to roll past my office door.


If it doesn't, make some out of bog roll, put a fan at the end of the corridor, video it blowing past, and put it up here for our amusement


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it still only Monday morning?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning draggers.

Fuzzy head today. Not enough sleep. Arsehole neighbours 

Another week of this shit, fucking hell. I hate everyone today. Shower of bastards.

At least I'm seeing a useful chap this evening...


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning all.

Crap Sunday for me, my team lost the Old Firm game to a team who is virtually on it's knees and faces administration.

I hate football!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Busy busy drag


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

Bacon sarnie and second coffee have worked wonders. I now feel no urge to kill anyone.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am still grumpy and rather unproductive.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Crap Sunday for me, my team lost the Old Firm game to a team who is virtually on it's knees and faces administration.
> 
> I hate football!



Tell us about Halle. Are they really making _Cloud Atlas_? Wtf is she going to be in it?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

People have heaters on in the office drying my eyeballs. When I say 'people' what I actually mean is fucking women have heaters on in the office drying my eyeballs 

It is 17 degrees in the office today. I am in a t-shirt and they are both in cardigans (one has a fucking scarf on too) with heaters on!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

MY FEET ARE COLD.

My naked feet in my office with the window that won't close properly.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

My feet are cold too.  This goes up to just past my ankles and then the rest of me is fine.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> MY FEET ARE COLD.
> 
> My naked feet in my office with the window that won't close properly.





Me76 said:


> My feet are cold too. This goes up to just past my ankles and then the rest of me is fine.



Wear socks then. Don't punish men


----------



## machine cat (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People have heaters on in the office drying my eyeballs. When I say 'people' what I actually mean is fucking women have heaters on in the office drying my eyeballs
> 
> It is 17 degrees in the office today. I am in a t-shirt and they are both in cardigans (one has a fucking scarf on too) with heaters on!!



I had this problem last year. The solution was to get in the office one morning  before everyone else and take the fuse out of the plug.

They'll never twig and just assume the heater is 'broken'


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Tell us about Halle. Are they really making _Cloud Atlas_? Wtf is she going to be in it?



Bit disappointed, said in the Metro this morning that they would finish filming today and move to Edinburgh tomorrow. Got in and the road is open, they are gone!

Gratuitous Halle Berry pic, in Glasgow:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Bit disappointed, said in the Metro this morning that they would finish filming today and move to Edinburgh tomorrow. Got in and the road is open, they are gone!
> 
> Gratuitous Halle Berry pic, in Glasgow:



She must be playing the journalist.... in Glasgow though? Her bit's in California!

I'm excited to see this - the book is so interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wear socks then. Don't punish men



Scolding thread - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-office-scolding-email-thread.113207/#post-3804353


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People have heaters on in the office drying my eyeballs. When I say 'people' what I actually mean is fucking women have heaters on in the office drying my eyeballs
> 
> It is 17 degrees in the office today. I am in a t-shirt and they are both in cardigans (one has a fucking scarf on too) with heaters on!!


Cuntboss and Mr OneShow are like this.  It could be the hottest day of the year and they'll be sat with their coats on and have the heater on full blast.  Fortunately I sit next to an opening window


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss and Mr OneShow are like this. It could be the hottest day of the year and they'll be sat with their coats on and have the heater on full blast. Fortunately I sit next to an opening window



Madness


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2011)

Cuntboss will often wander round here and complain about the cold, claiming that our side of the office is warmer, while stood next to the open window


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

I do believe it's lunch o'clock!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Trip to town shrimping today I feel.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> She must be playing the journalist.... in Glasgow though? Her bit's in California!
> 
> I'm excited to see this - the book is so interesting.



Yeah, Glasgow is doubling as San Fancisco. The street they were using is a very steep hill with an alleyway running off it so obviously fits in with SF. American street signs were installed and graffitti was painted on a wall.

Halle Berry is playing Meronym, per IMDB (means nothing to me, I've not read the book).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Haddaway - What is love is on the radio


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

Had lunch with Jerry Sadowitz today ....

when I say had lunch, he was on the table next to me talking to his accountant I think, and we didn't actually speak.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Had lunch with Jerry Sadowitz today ....
> 
> when I say had lunch, he was on the table next to me talking to his accountant I think, and we didn't actually speak.



Win


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Had lunch with Jerry Sadowitz today ....
> 
> when I say had lunch, he was on the table next to me talking to his accountant I think, and we didn't actually speak.


Was he talking about the cunt who told him it wasn't going to rain?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was he talking about the cunt who told him it wasn't going to rain?





I bet his accountant was telling him about a tea shop he did the books for who went under recently


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was he talking about the cunt who told him it wasn't going to rain?


probably - he didn't seem happy to see me, turned me into a rabbit


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm very sleepy.  May have to nip to the toilet for a nap.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Chicken, bacon and avocado in a brown baguette. NOM.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> Yeah, Glasgow is doubling as San Fancisco. The street they were using is a very steep hill with an alleyway running off it so obviously fits in with SF. American street signs were installed and graffitti was painted on a wall.
> 
> Halle Berry is playing Meronym, per IMDB (means nothing to me, I've not read the book).



Hmm. Well, far be it for me to accuse you, an allegedly harmless stranger, of LIES but how can she be playing Meronym if she's in SF? Meronym is from one of the bits in the future


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. Well, far be it for me to accuse you, an allegedly harmless stranger, of LIES but how can she be playing Meronym if she's in SF? Meronym is from one of the bits in the future


This is what I thought last week when Colbhoy was talking about guns and overturned cars.

He is only going by what is on IMDb though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

leftovers from yesterday's lunch: roast lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, cauli, cabbage & leeks - all moistened with my incredible red wine gravy.  Fucking lush


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> leftovers from yesterday's lunch: roast lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, cauli, cabbage & leeks - all moistened with my incredible red wine gravy. Fucking lush



Lunch of the day I think ^


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. Well, far be it for me to accuse you, an allegedly harmless stranger, of LIES but how can she be playing Meronym if she's in SF? Meronym is from one of the bits in the future


more importantly, does she get her baps out?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This is what I thought last week when Colbhoy was talking about guns and overturned cars.
> 
> He is only going by what is on IMDb though.



He needs to watch it. Watch _out, _I mean. Better men than him have crossed me and not lived to tell the tale 

*sigh*

God, I'm hungry and bored.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Ooh, a ___~! Good idea!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

Shut up! I've run out!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> leftovers from yesterday's lunch: roast lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, cauli, cabbage & leeks - all moistened with my incredible red wine gravy. Fucking lush



Wins. DAMN YOU


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wins. DAMN YOU



The only thing that could have improved it is the addition of a glass of full-bodied red


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Who's stopping you?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm stopping me - I haven't drunk alcohol during the week for over a year now
*adjusts halo*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

I tend not to drink on Monday, but the rest of the week is weekend eve, so that's allowed.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

I like your logic marty


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

I did not drink on Saturday


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

too hungover from Friday night?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> too hungover from Friday night?



Dunno. Never usually an issue. In fact Never ever an issue


----------



## hiccup (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Erm  - in the morning?



Yup


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yup


This is scary - in SW18?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am having to bite my tongue a lot today.

Too many senior staff forgetting that most of the cock ups they are complaining about are caused by decisions they made, which I questioned, and they insisted on.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am having to bite my tongue a lot today.
> 
> Too many senior staff forgetting that most of the cock ups they are complaining about are caused by decisions they made, which I questioned, and they insisted on.



Oh tell me about this


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am having to bite my tongue a lot today.


Dale Farm is currently being discussed in the office


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Dale Farm is currently being discussed in the office



We had some of this earlier too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG! What sort of _monster _would clip their fingernails in the office?!!? 

<cough>


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2011)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

Tea... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

^This* makes me glad I work at home. There's some BNP twat in the neighbouring department. He's _very_ punchable.

*Dale Farm, that is, not toenails. I have a mouldy one. I might get it out and scandalise the cat. I'm that bored.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

In the 3-4 window again


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

Fingernails, even. I can't concentrate today


----------



## hiccup (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This is scary - in SW18?



Ye....no. TW9.

Ahh well.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Ye....no. TW9.
> 
> Ahh well.



Phew!

Not that it would be a problem doing training with you.  What would is realising I work with someone who is on this thread listening to all my laziness and whinging!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Fingernails, even. I can't concentrate today



Just as bad as toenails if you knew where they'd been


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> OMG! What sort of _monster _would clip their fingernails in the office?!!?
> 
> <cough>



It could be worse, they could be clipping their toenails.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Dale Farm is currently being discussed in the office



None of this yet, but there's not many people in today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

There's no one in here now! At 3.20pm!1!! I could go home NOW?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2011)

Where do you _*work*_?!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> There's no one in here now! At 3.20pm!1!! I could go home NOW?!



What are you waiting for?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm temping at a government _part_ again. In the BIG BOSS office so they fuck off in and out whenever they fancy.

I'd totally get busted if I snuck off, I know it. Maybe I'll go at four


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

I really want to go home I am so sleepy.  I was going to wash my hair and straighten it tonight but I'm not sure I will be bothered to do anything apart from flop on the sofa.

I have also done about 7 minutes work all day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

I've done all the work that was here to do today. I had to get some stuff out to spread it on my desk so it didn't look weirdly empty and too obvious that I have nothing on.

Please don't think I'm boasting - this is the worst paid job I've had since 2003.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2011)

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Should work late today but will start early tomorrow.
Long and boring job to do but for ample reward in 2012 apparently.
Fail


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

Everyone else can do flexi time here except for me.  I am starting to wonder how getting in at 9.45 and leaving at 4pm works on a daily basis - even if you had no lunch


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

Cunting off in 22 minutes...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Cunted off. At bus stop!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Everyone else can do flexi time here except for me.  I am starting to wonder how getting in at 9.45 and leaving at 4pm works on a daily basis - even if you had no lunch



What sorta fing do you do?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> all well here
> 
> i'm alright jack



How was your weekend?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What sorta fing do you do?



speling and stuf


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What sorta fing do you do?


I'm a PA for a charity but as a temp while everyone is perm.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> He needs to watch it. Watch _out, _I mean. Better men than him have crossed me and not lived to tell the tale



Disclaimer:

**per IMDB (means nothing to me, I've not read the book)**


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm a PA for a charity but as a temp while everyone is perm.



Aha Ahaha. Yes, no. That's what I've been doing for the last three years but in the civil service  no wonder you can't be arsed to do meeting notes and do 7 mins of work out of 37.5 hours. I hear you sister!

In other news I'm being punished for leaving early by NO BUS


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha Ahaha. Yes, no. That's what I've been doing for the last three years but in the civil service  no wonder you can't be arsed to do meeting notes and do 7 mins of work out of 37.5 hours. I hear you sister!
> 
> In other news I'm being punished for leaving early by NO BUS



To be fair I probably do 7 mins work *per* day - so that makes 35 mins work out of 37.5 hours


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news I'm being punished for leaving early by NO BUS



Shit!

I'm away! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I've done all the work that was here to do today. I had to get some stuff out to spread it on my desk so it didn't look weirdly empty and too obvious that I have nothing on.
> 
> Please don't think I'm boasting - this is the worst paid job I've had since 2003.


did you go for that gig?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 19, 2011)

No, man. Out of my league 

I'm a 35 mins a week type of PA, ya get me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

PR Girl from upstairs is off to St Ives this week.

Told her to go to http://www.blasburgerworks.co.uk/ for tea one day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2011)

jealous.

Does she like burgers?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> jealous.
> 
> Does she like burgers?



Everyone likes burgers


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 19, 2011)

Cunting off now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> jealous.





> *Blas Burger* - 100% Cornish beef, salad & mayo
> *Cheeseburger *- Cornish Blue or Davidstow Cheddar, salad & mayo
> *Bacon Cheeseburger *- Cornish Blue or Davidstow Cheddar, dry cure smoked bacon, salad & mayo
> *BBQ* - Sally's very own BBQ sauce, salad & mayo
> ...



Which did your old man go for?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

Well that's the first lot of steroids done. Feeling okay just tired and a horrid metallic taste in my mouth and instructions to drink loads of water.

Oh and my veins are so pathetic I had to have the needle and cannula they use on babies 'cos the adult one wouldn't work


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well that's the first lot of steroids done. Feeling okay just tired and a horrid metallic taste in my mouth and instructions to drink loads of water.
> 
> Oh and my veins are so pathetic I had to have the needle and cannula they use on babies 'cos the adult one wouldn't work



Hope it starts working quickly.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

'kin 'ell!

I had a half hour lunch today so I could leave at 5pm (lets not mention the amoujntg of time spent on here today) and now I have to hang around for someone to do some edits to a paper that needs to go out today but noone else except for me can proof and send it 

*thinking of the cash*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well that's the first lot of steroids done. Feeling okay just tired and a horrid metallic taste in my mouth and instructions to drink loads of water.
> 
> Oh and my veins are so pathetic I had to have the needle and cannula they use on babies 'cos the adult one wouldn't work



Poor Qoggy. I hope they start working some magic on you girl


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Hope it starts working quickly.





Badgers said:


> Poor Qoggy. I hope they start working some magic on you girl



Thanks  - i did get lunch there, orange juice (refreshing), Turkey Slice Sandwich (alright) and Cheese and Biscuits (two cream crackers and a small piece of vacuum packed cheddar, disappointing!)


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2011)

Finally out of here!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Me too am fucking right off. Meeting with the Big Kahuna tomorrow, best be sharp and fresh.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

Lidl drag


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

What, on Acre Lane?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Which did your old man go for?


Don't you care what I had?  he had Bacon Cheeseburger with Cornish Blue!

This was my birthday burger... it was still huge when I took the lettuce leaf out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Don't you care what I had?  he had Bacon Cheeseburger with Cornish Blue!
> 
> This was my birthday burger... it was still huge when I took the lettuce leaf out



That looks very, very lush


----------



## Voley (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope your treatment starts working soon, Quoggy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2011)

NVP said:


> I hope your treatment starts working soon, Quoggy.


Thank you


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How was your weekend?


very good thank you


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What, on Acre Lane?



Yes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Loseday again. Went to bed too late (watching Fringe) last night really. Should be leaving for work at 7 but will go for half past I think.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Don't you care what I had?  he had Bacon Cheeseburger with Cornish Blue!



I DO care what you had but him and I like the same burgers. I would have chosen the same burger BTW


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Tea in bed time for wifey


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tea in bed time for wifey


you love it!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Aye.... 

On the bus listening to the latest sick and whack tunes. I also hear someone is 'chatting shit' about something and a lot of people 'hear that' about another issue.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning MC, how is your day looking?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

The Elf-Factor just called in sick


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Ugh. Did all the airport/Brixton running about and all went well, 'cept I didn't get home til 1.30am  Had ONE beer & feel like crap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning ....and the steroids have landed! Woke up at 2.30am with my mind buzzing and every though I had I then "filed"...wtf...my thoughts are never filed they're rambling 

Also the period pains have landed which should, if previous experience is anything to go by, will 'nicely' fill up the next 4 hours that I am at the hospital. So taped to a drip and coping with stomach cramps, great


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning ....and the steroids have landed! Woke up at 2.30am with my mind buzzing and every though I had I then "filed"...wtf...my thoughts are never filed they're rambling
> 
> Also the period pains have landed which should, if previous experience is anything to go by, will 'nicely fill up the next 4 hours that I am at the hospital. So taped to a drip and coping with stomach cramps, great



Poor Qoggy. Are you sure this is not some sort of mad military/government experiment in an X-Files style? Your filed mind could be hooked up to some super computer or something. They could be using it to harvest lunch related marketing information?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

good morning 

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> good morning
> 
> all well here
> 
> i'm alright jack



Once again you are in danger of becoming predictable sir. Surely you are due an off day?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning chaps.  Not as grumpy today.

Learning to be equal and diverse this morning so that's half the day accounted for.  Boss is out this afternoon although miserable HR Manager is back from leave which puts a slight downer on things.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Did all the airport/Brixton running about and all went well, 'cept I didn't get home til 1.30am  Had ONE beer & feel like crap



What duty free did you get?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning MC, how is your day looking?



Lots of people off so I'll be busy again 

The good news is that it's pay day and we finally got the contract through for the new house


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The good news is that it's pay day and we finally got the contract through for the new house



When are we all coming to stay?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Also the period pains have landed which should, if previous experience is anything to go by, will 'nicely' fill up the next 4 hours that I am at the hospital. So taped to a drip and coping with stomach cramps, great



not good


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When are we all coming to stay?



29th October?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What duty free did you get?



Fuck nothing!! She's from London, Ontario (look it up - they've got a river through the middle and a Kensington and East End and shit!). All I wanted was a postcard 

Still sat here in jammies


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That looks very, very lush


it was *sooo* good 

Was just going to ask how you were doing...


QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning ....and the steroids have landed! Woke up at 2.30am with my mind buzzing and every though I had I then "filed"...wtf...my thoughts are never filed they're rambling
> 
> Also the period pains have landed which should, if previous experience is anything to go by, will 'nicely' fill up the next 4 hours that I am at the hospital. So taped to a drip and coping with stomach cramps, great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lots of people off so I'll be busy again
> 
> The good news is that it's pay day and we finally got the contract through for the new house


Payday here too - and hope all goes well with the house stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> it was *sooo* good
> 
> Was just going to ask how you were doing...


I know - sometimes I hate my body  Still I can take some more ibuprofen and paracetmol in half an hour or so so maybe that will help and I keep repeating to myself my little mantra that with every minute that passes it's a minute towards feeling better....I feel quite embarrased and slightly sick to admit I do that!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Once again you are in danger of becoming predictable sir. Surely you are due an off day?


what can i say? everything's fine


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning ....and the steroids have landed! Woke up at 2.30am with my mind buzzing and every though I had I then "filed"...wtf...my thoughts are never filed they're rambling
> 
> Also the period pains have landed which should, if previous experience is anything to go by, will 'nicely' fill up the next 4 hours that I am at the hospital. So taped to a drip and coping with stomach cramps, great



Are you sat on your own in the hospital or are there folk around to chat to?
I hope it goes well x


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Payday here too - and hope all goes well with the house stuff



Cheers 

I'm really looking forward to it - we'll finally have a garden to play in


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know - sometimes I hate my body  Still I can take some more ibuprofen and paracetmol in half an hour or so so maybe that will help and I keep repeating to myself my little mantra that with every minute that passes it's a minute towards feeling better....I feel quite embarrased and slightly sick to admit I do that!


Don't feel embarrassed.. it's getting you through it. x


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what can i say? everything's fine



You are building up for a fall


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Cheers
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it - we'll finally have a garden to play in



Good news 
And gardens are fucking ace, I'm slightly embarassed by how much I love my garden 
Is it a mature garden, or more of a blank canvas?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Are you sat on your own in the hospital or are there folk around to chat to?
> I hope it goes well x


There are some people around but it's not really a chatty place, but I have my book and there is a telly so i can watch "Cash in the Attic"!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know - sometimes I hate my body  Still I can take some more ibuprofen and paracetmol in half an hour or so so maybe that will help and I keep repeating to myself my little mantra that with every minute that passes it's a minute towards feeling better....I feel quite embarrased and slightly sick to admit I do that!



Excuse my lack of any medical knowledge whatsoever but why don't the steroids make period pains go away.  Surely they should make you almost super human?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning!

Late start to the drag, dropped other half off at college then took 40 mins to get across town


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Good news
> And gardens are fucking ace, I'm slightly embarassed by how much I love my garden
> Is it a mature garden, or more of a blank canvas?



It's pretty much blank, but will have to speak to the landlord to see what we can do with it. I'll just be happy with growing a few things in pots tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are some people around but it's not really a chatty place, but I have my book and there is a telly so i can watch "Cash in the Attic"!



Any hot nurses?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's pretty much blank, but will have to speak to the landlord to see what we can do with it. I'll just be happy with growing a few things in pots tbh.



Machine Cat in 6 months time


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Machine Cat in 6 months time





A tank will be sorted for the living room


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

Tiiiiiiired! Almost over-slept. Drag. And boss-man isn't here yet, so can't properly relax into the groove just yet.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning all - good news MC, and quoggy, nowt shaming about that mantra!

Rainy Loseday here up North, had a lovely birthday tea for t'chap last night though


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

ooh, what did you have?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2011)

Sausagegate?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are building up for a fall


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sausagegate?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



I believe that there was some unpleasantness last time sausages were cooked


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, what did you have?





neonwilderness said:


> Sausagegate?





Bee - I made a stonking spinach and chickpea gratin, with roasted tomatoes and garlic, and steamed broccoli and cauli.  Then the Co-ops finest choccy cake, with a candle in it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I believe that there was some unpleasantness last time sausages were cooked



Odd that really. Every time I cook sausages there is some pleasantness


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Bee - I made a stonking spinach and chickpea gratin, with roasted tomatoes and garlic, and steamed broccoli and cauli. Then the Co-ops finest choccy cake, with a candle in it


 fantastic.

My birthday cake was half a muffin, no bloody candle!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

It doesn't matter what the cake is - the candle is the important bit!
BoatieBoy had a birthday trifle this year (complete with candles)


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Odd that really. Every time I cook sausages there is some pleasantness



Got your menu sorted yet for the big week?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got your menu sorted yet for the big week?



I am on it. Got the price down a bit but I need help storing 342 sausages weighing 20,520g


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am on it. Got the price down a bit but I need help storing 342 sausages weighing 20,520g


Freezer for rent?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> fantastic.
> 
> My birthday cake was half a muffin, no bloody candle!





BoatieBird said:


> It doesn't matter what the cake is - the candle is the important bit!
> BoatieBoy had a birthday trifle this year (complete with candles)



   He was almost going to tell me his wish!! Had to stop him with 'if you really don't want it to come true, then you can tell me'.  It was his 45th birthday


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Freezer for rent?



Might be needed. I don't think my freezer (if emptied) is big enough


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

Make me an offer...



sojourner said:


> He was almost going to tell me his wish!! Had to stop him with 'if you really don't want it to come true, then you can tell me'. It was his 45th birthday


 sod it, I'll count Saturday as my birthday cakes.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am on it. Got the price down a bit but I need help storing 342 sausages weighing 20,520g



Got three meals sorted so far:

Homemade sausage rolls with mushy peas in a bap
Toad in the Hole with mushy peas (leftovers to be eaten in a bap at work)
Bangers and mash with mushy peas (leftovers to be eaten in a bap at work)

Edit: Five meals


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got three meals sorted so far:
> 
> Homemade sausage rolls with mushy peas in a bap
> Toad in the Hole with mushy peas (leftovers to be eaten in a bap at work)
> Bangers and mash with mushy peas (leftovers to be eaten in a bap at work)


Good list-making skillz


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got three meals sorted so far:
> 
> Homemade sausage rolls with mushy peas in a bap
> Toad in the Hole with mushy peas (leftovers to be eaten in a bap at work)
> ...



You need to get 7 days worth of meals on that list mate ^

This is a bit worrying


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good list-making skillz



I intend to celebrate properly this year.



Badgers said:


> You need to get 7 days worth of meals on that list mate ^
> 
> This is a bit worrying



Can't view videos at work. 

Will get a few creative ones in as well: sausage kebabs or FCPs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Marmalade Glazed Sausage Baps


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Missing existence of All-Fish-fingers All-the-time restaurant that doesn't actually exist today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Missing existence of All-Fish-fingers All-the-time restaurant that doesn't actually exist today



What is?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is?



Sojji posted something about having to eat all her freezer stocks of FF's the other day and I said it was like the menu of an All-Fish Fingers, All-The Time restaurant _that I wish existed._

And now it's all chilly and blowy I fancy ff's in a bap.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

for some reason I quite fancy a sausage sarnie for lunch.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

I just fancy baps


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got three meals sorted so far:
> 
> Homemade sausage rolls with mushy peas in a bap
> Toad in the Hole with mushy peas (leftovers to be eaten in a bap at work)
> ...



sausage lolly?
(it's a sausage on a fork, presented on the fork, to be eaten off the fork - popular at BBQs)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

I have leftover (Germanic) risotto for lunch today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> sausage lolly?
> (it's a sausage on a fork, presented on the fork, to be eaten off the fork - popular at BBQs)



_A la Grange Hill_?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> _A la Grange Hill_?



lol, I'd forgotten about the grange hill sausage.
Yes, _exactly_ like that


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

lunch plans?

I've got some spicy butternut squash soup, but I think I'm going to go for a walk before I eat it.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

Afternoon draggers.

I was up before my alarm today.   Oh yes.  Not that I got out of the house much earlier.

Left my new temp flatmate fast asleep in bed.  Or dead.   You know how it is.

Busy drag today.  Getting stuff tidied up.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

ham butty and sausage roll for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Left my new *temp flatmate* fast asleep in bed.



Is that a new term for 'one night stand' then?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that a new term for 'one night stand' then?


 
Nah, I made stella go home afterwards.   This is just something she left behind.

probably so she'd have an excuse to come round again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

She's _lovely, _isn't she?  Best person I've met for ages  Well, I thnk so.

I reckon she could come on here - could set her up moniker = 'day-na'


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

We had business to attend to and beds to go to after you  left so not a huge amount of time for chit chat.   I'm sure I'll familiarise myself with her a little more tonight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe you won't like her? 

Answer my PM


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to talk to PR people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to talk to PR people



On your fag break? I thought you didn't mind them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

Gym was hard, but I feel a little smug now 

Posh ryvitas for lunch... woohoo.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> On your fag break? I thought you didn't mind them?



They are the upstairs chicks ^
These other PR people are for work not smoke-flirting


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

one of my more precious tenants is upset at her sweary neighbour, who calls her kids, little cunts, tempted to tell precious to fuck off tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are the upstairs chicks ^
> These other PR people are for work not smoke-flirting



Smirting?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> one of my more precious tenants is upset at her sweary neighbour, who calls her kids, little cunts, tempted to tell precious to fuck off tbh


Ask her if her kids are, indeed, little cunts

Bee - what makes posh ryvita posh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> one of my more precious tenants is upset at her sweary neighbour, who calls her kids, little cunts, tempted to tell precious to fuck off tbh



It's not very nice though, is it? *puts nose in air*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Smirting?



Better than Floking I guess


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe you won't like her?
> 
> Answer my PM


 
Can I answer it here?

''Oh''.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ask her if her kids are, indeed, little cunts
> 
> Bee - what makes posh ryvita posh?


her kids seem fine tbh - her boyfriend is a bit of a thug apparently, but i haven't had the pleasure of meeting him, haven't met precious either, she is a 'professional' and thinks we should evict her chavvy neighbour for being sweary and common


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2011)

Struggling to stay awake here.  Might have to go to the toilet for 5 minutes shut eye


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not very nice though, is it? *puts nose in air*


part of living in this wonderful city, precious x


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> her kids seem fine tbh - her boyfriend is a bit of a thug apparently, but i haven't had the pleasure of meeting him, haven't met precious either, she is a 'professional' and thinks we should evict her chavvy neighbour for being sweary and common



How has party girl been of late?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How has party girl been of late?


very quiet - she was up before the beak a week or so ago, and up before him again in a few weeks - days look numbered poor lass


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ask her if her kids are, indeed, little cunts
> 
> Bee - what makes posh ryvita posh?


these, my treat for trying not to eat crap 








quimcunx said:


> Can I answer it here?
> 
> ''Oh''.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> very quiet - she was up before the beak a week or so ago, and up before him again in a few weeks - days look numbered poor lass



Sheepish times for that girl then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> part of living in this wonderful city, precious x



Oh, I wouldn't want them evicted! I'm a snob, not a facist!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

I seem to have received a pay rise


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

celebrate with cider


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> celebrate with cider



I intend to


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I seem to have received a pay rise



This is the winning news of the day


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I intend to


Right now?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I intend to



Going for a more expensive cider brand?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> these, my treat for trying not to eat crap


Actually, they don't look half bad them!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the winning news of the day


^ this

bloody nice one MC!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the winning news of the day



Cheers 



neonwilderness said:


> Right now?



Joker is on leave and there's some perry in his cupboard


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

I can see MC sipping (not from the bottle) a perfectly chilled Etienne Dupont Cidre Bouche


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I seem to have received a pay rise



Hooray!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ^ this
> 
> bloody nice one MC!



Bit of a shock tbh, there's been emails from work/the union about my grade getting one for months but nobody ever thought It'd happen. Then I checked my balance on the ATM at lunchtime... 



Badgers said:


> Going for a more expensive cider brand?



Or twice as much as what I normally drink?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bit of a shock tbh, there's been emails from work/the union about my grade getting one for months but nobody ever thought It'd happen. Then I checked my balance on the ATM at lunchtime...



That a _good_ ATM surprise, they don't happen very often ime.
Nice one MC


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Or twice as much as what I normally drink?



Probably the correct time to give you this link - http://www.ukcider.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Mail_Order_Cider_&_Perry#Buy_Cider_Online


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

I especially like the Biddenden's Special Reserve at £8.56 per litre (13% abv)


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

The Old Rosie is cheap


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Only _JUST_ in the 3-4pm window


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Excuse my lack of any medical knowledge whatsoever but why don't the steroids make period pains go away. Surely they should make you almost super human?



Actually the pains did go off quick...I also took in my microwave bear to put on my tummy



Badgers said:


> Any hot nurses?



No, very nice but more Hattie Jacques than Barbara Windsor!!

Absolutely knackered now so may go to bed in a bit, sick of drinking water but I did have orange juice, a ham sarnie and creme caramel for my lunch!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only _JUST_ in the 3-4pm window


1/4 way through now though


----------



## Me76 (Sep 20, 2011)

erm - has anyone seen the key to start my brain?  I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2011)

All day I've been fucking around with this spreadsheet. I hate it. Fuck it in its ear.

This evening, should I go out for: curry, pizza, or something else?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

What did you have on yesterday?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also took in my microwave bear to put on my tummy



We have a microwave Dinosaur







He has a name too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have a microwave Dinosaur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is so cute!!! What's his name - my bear is just called Beddie Bear


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is so cute!!! What's his name - my bear is just called Beddie Bear



Warmasaurus


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Warmasaurus


I like it!!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> What did you have on yesterday?



Jeans and a grey shirt. Why do you ask?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Jeans and a grey shirt. Why do you ask?



What colour were the jeans?
I have black jeans and grey shirt today.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark blue. Subtle orange stitching.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Dark blue. *Subtle orange* stitching.



Telling


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Telling



I've said too much


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Jeans and a grey shirt. Why do you ask?


Because I was going to write *what did you have on Monday and Tuesday*, then realised it was Tuesday, but left the *on* in the question


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Just found out that one of my customers is a Katie Price lookalike in her spare time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

*Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! *

Gov't agency cuts rubber cheque to milkman so now we have to bring in our own 

*Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News! Top News!*


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Because I was going to write *what did you have on Monday and Tuesday*, then realised it was Tuesday, but left the *on* in the question



Yesterday I had (homemade) chicken soup and toast.

On Sunday I had 5 pints of London Pride.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just found out that one of my customers is a Katie Price lookalike in her spare time



A link to her website/agency listing or you're a liar.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yesterday I had (homemade) chicken soup and toast.
> 
> On Sunday I had 5 pints of London Pride.


In which case curry, then you have lunch for tomorrow as well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight I'm taking my common or garden Ryvita home with me to have with out of date Covent Garden Soup. Times are well 'ard.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 20, 2011)

Some twat stole my banana...
Left it on a table in eating area. To toilet. Comes back and it's gone.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A link to her website/agency listing or you're a liar.



Might stick it in the off-record drag


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Tonight I'm taking my common or garden Ryvita home with me to have with out of date Covent Garden Soup. Times are well 'ard.


Well 'ard with your CGS?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Well 'ard with your CGS?



it was *reduced *becuase it was already out of date


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Just VA and myslf left...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Some twat stole my banana...
> Left it on a table in eating area. To toilet. Comes back and it's gone.



Green or spotty?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just VA and myslf left...



Have you mentioned your pay rise?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you mentioned your pay rise?



Yes...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Green or spotty?



perfectly ripe and clean.
no funny business was attempted with the banana.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Nearly _that time_ again Fawlty?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2011)

another boring and lonely drag is dragging itself towards home time.
*sighs*
*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Feels like it is just about to piss it down in SW18


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 20, 2011)

same in kt2 - gonna be cycling too


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

ooh, it's dark in the city too 

might put my lenses in for the cycle home


----------



## machine cat (Sep 20, 2011)

talking about robot uprisings atm


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just been speaking to lovely sweary tenant (think Sweary Grandma on Catherine Tate) , she had a go at Lazyboss last week - she had a leak into her flat , she said she was having a right go at him , he'd been on holiday , when he was telling her to calm down , she said ,



> It's alright for you and you fucking cream teas, I've got shit pouring all over me


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, it's dark in the city too
> 
> might put my lenses in for the cycle home



Crossing Blackfriars Bridge?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

Off in a half hour or so, footie in Brixton, then straight off to band-practice, then bed!!!!! When am I gonna have time for dinner?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

You should try having a less full and active social life.

I am hoping to finish up in time but who knows.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Crossing Blackfriars Bridge?


Nah, go home over waterloo now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 20, 2011)

Kallespera from Samos. Sun sea swimming quaffing oh yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> it was *reduced *becuase it was already out of date


where are you working? I could try sort out one of them free lunches


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> where are you working? I could try sort out one of them free lunches



Near Leon on Ludgate Hill! I saw it and thought of you


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a hop skip and jump from me! I'll see what I can do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> That's a hop skip and jump from me! I'll see what I can do



Rar


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

And off we fuck!


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2011)

Busy day today but good busy iykwim. Day flew by with minimal wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 20, 2011)

I got in at 10.30 today so I'm loitering to wing an email off at the last possible moment this eve to prove my presence in a making-up-the-time sense.

*sigh*


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I got in at 10.30 today so I'm loitering to wing an email off at the last possible moment this eve to prove my presence in a making-up-the-time sense.
> 
> *sigh*


Mate of mine who worked from home used a similar technique. At 8.30 on the dot he'd email about 4 people, then fuck off for a swim for an hour.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

Just finished. That was a long 11.5 hours with no lunch break. Got good work done but worn out now.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

the huddle is going!   google fucked up and named it after something else called huddle they have to change the name now

(((huddle)))


----------



## Me76 (Sep 20, 2011)

I actually got invited out for a drink with the people I share an office with today!  Not sure I'll do it again though.  I felt like I had to be on best behaviour all the time.

In other news I was reading about 'time theft' today.  I think it is mainly an american thing still but bloody hell.  I would be going DAHHNN!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

I drink once a year with my work mates, at Christmas, that is far too often imo


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2011)

The huddle???????


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The huddle???????


to the huddle!

it's going to be called Messenger or something


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

Goddamned! Only got back home. Not from work thank fuck, but jaysus that was a long day - work, then footie, then race home to change and have a __~, then get the bus to Crystal Palace for late band rehearsal, then see a man bout dem tings, then home. I is knackered!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You should try having a less full and active social life.
> 
> I am hoping to finish up in time but who knows.



did not manage to leave on time. 

On saturday I will be attending the Athens final of the Angostura Cocktail Challenge 2012.   It runs from 2pm to 1am.

I have not packed. Nor have I manicured nor pedicured nor done any of the other things I need to do.

Still the night is young.

Oh fuck.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Goddamned! Only got back home. Not from work thank fuck, but jaysus that was a long day - work, then footie, then race home to change and have a __~, then get the bus to Crystal Palace for late band rehearsal, then see a man bout dem tings, then home. I is knackered!



What sort of band?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

A wedding band. Playing some old country songs, Elvis, Dylan, Cash, folk, that sorta thing. Just a one-off on my part.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2011)

In a Norwegian accent? Very good.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Early drag start and another long day starts. Just time to drink some coffee, listen to the nutters on BBC London, make lunches, hang washing up, shower and then off to the office. Was still getting work texts/emails at 21:30 last night so today looks to be a tough one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Coffee nearly drunk, morning nicotine fix done, lunches made and the rain seems to have stopped


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

At desk for the loooooooooooong drag


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

Seems extra early Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Seems extra early Badgers



Much to do Biddles, much to do. Only 4-5 weeks of this pace and then slow back down again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Got distracted from going to Sainsbury's yesterday and NO COFFEE  Had to refill cafetiere and got brown water with a hint of caffiene  Got teabags but no milk and shop doesn't open for 30 mins 

Good distraction though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Good distraction though



One in the hole?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One in the hole?



Don't play golf, no.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.breakfreeholidays.co.uk/sale/search/?cachebuster=


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't play golf, no.



Always had you down as a hockey player to be fair.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Just got an email titled '_NEW Colourful Chinos and how to wear them_' which is cheering at this hour


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Always had you down as a hockey player to be fair.



What?  No, tried it a bit in the 90s but not for me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What?  No, tried it a bit in the 90s but not for me.



Well, you had better start limbering up for the 2012 Official Drag (boys vs girls) Beach Volleyball Match 

(boys are shirts, girls are skins)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just got an email titled '_NEW Colourful Chinos and how to wear them_' which is cheering at this hour


what colours are available?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

good morning 

all well here 

i'm alright jack 

another nice journey into work and a quiet day beckons


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

morning all


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning!



Pickman's model said:


> good morning
> 
> all well here
> 
> ...


You are surprisingly cheerful this morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning all - more insomnia so am feeling pretty terrible plus I try and have to get myself to the hospital as Mr. QofG's has a presentation.

Still  it's the last steroid treatment, for a long while hopefully, and I intend to celebrate with a milky coffee!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what colours are available?



I deleted it without reading. Now I feel bad for the hard working, unappreciated people in the Burton marketing department


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Email from client:



> What is Velcro?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still it's the last steroid treatment, for a long while hopefully, and *I intend to celebrate with a milky coffee*!









Have you noticed any difference from the treatment yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> You are surprisingly cheerful this morning


i am always cheerful


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> In other news I was reading about 'time theft' today. I think it is mainly an american thing still but bloody hell. I would be going DAHHNN!!



I just googled 'time theft' and I can confirm that I am guilty as hell so I'll be going dahhhnnn with you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you noticed any difference from the treatment yet?



Yes - I am walking and moving much more easily which is great but I'm so monumentally tired and rather sickly that I don't feel better at the moment iyswim.

I am sure I will once I get over the side effects.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - I am walking and moving much more easily which is great but I'm so monumentally tired and rather sickly that I don't feel better at the moment iyswim.
> 
> I am sure I will once I get over the side effects.



Is there any/many restrictions when on them? Can you still drink heavily and do loads of cocaine?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is there any/many restrictions when on them? Can you still drink heavily and do loads of cocaine?


They did worringly say something about not drinking the other day but I am hoping that is
a. A lie
b. Just while I am on them
As I would like to immerse myself in many, many bottles of wine this weekend


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2011)

Oof. Just dragged myself outta bed. Absolutely knackered. Thank fuck for flexi-time eh?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning.

I am grumpy again today.  I should not have stayed up and watched Jools Holland and the thing about bomb disposal in the army last night.

Have a 5 hour meeting to minute this afternoon as well.  There are lots of big decisions being made so I need to resist putting my dongle in and coming on here half way during the meeting like I usually do.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Thank fuck for flexi-time eh?



Flexi-time is too strict, trust-time is where it is at these days


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Pretty much on time today  Not that it makes any difference 

Some skydiving dude with a v attractive voice on Radio 4 at the mo - can't look at any 'entertainment' sites at work to look him up!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Pretty much on time today  Not that it makes any difference
> 
> Some skydiving dude with a v attractive voice on Radio 4 at the mo - can't look at any 'entertainment' sites at work to look him up!



What's his name?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What's his name?



If I knew that, nutjob,  there wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dan BC apparently -http://www.bpa.org.uk/

ooo - it won't let me hyperlink it


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> If I knew that, nutjob, there wouldn't be a problem!



oh yeah 
I'd leave him in your imagination if I were you - the reality is bound to be a disappointment


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Dan Brodsky-Chenfeld is a seven times World Champion in the sport of skydiving. He did this despite surviving a plane crash that killed sixteen of the twenty-two people on board, including a close friend and teammate, which left him seriously injured. He now runs Skydive Perris in Southern California, one of the largest skydiving centres in the world. His book 'Above All Else' is published by Skyhorse Publishing.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b014qncp


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for nothing


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

drag news:



> I can now confirm a few more details regarding recruitment in the team.
> Newbie 3 and Newbie 4 are both starting on 10 October as hoped.
> In the meantime, we have extended the arrangements for Newbie 1 & 2 to 18 November


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am sure that isn't the best picture of him in the world.  Don't be so shallow


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - I am walking and moving much more easily which is great but I'm so monumentally tired and rather sickly that I don't feel better at the moment iyswim.
> 
> I am sure I will once I get over the side effects.


Good-ish news then?

Cuntboss is trying to show TVSB how to do something and making it sound much more complicated than it needs to be


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am sure that isn't the best picture of him in the world. Don't be so shallow



Nah. He's got a bad back. Not sturdy enough. Next!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Much to do Biddles, much to do. Only 4-5 weeks of this pace and then slow back down again.


Opposite here... dragging pace for a few weeks then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks for nothing


haha


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Newbie 3 and 4 are gonna be sexy as fuck and ting


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Newbie 3 and 4 are gonna be sexy as fuck and ting



Newbie 3 seems nice enough.

Haven't met Newbie 4 but have caught a quick glimpse of her when she came for her interview.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> In which case curry, then you have lunch for tomorrow as well



Went out for an Italian in the end. Mixed starters and then spaghetti puttanesca. Was all very satisfactory.

What is less satisfactory is that I seem to have caught my girlfriend's cold.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Went out for an Italian in the end. Mixed starters and then spaghetti puttanesca. Was all very satisfactory.
> 
> What is less satisfactory is that I seem to have caught my girlfriend's cold.


i hope you enjoyed catching it.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2011)

Got my stuff laid out, ready to pack. 

Forgot to print out easyjet's hand luggage measurements in case they try to play silly buggers so no point packing the tape measure.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 3 seems nice enough.
> 
> Haven't met Newbie 4 but have caught a quick glimpse of her when she came for her interview.



So is your recruitment policy to employ all female stuff?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Got my stuff laid out, ready to pack.
> 
> Forgot to print out easyjet's hand luggage measurements in case they try to play silly buggers so no point packing the tape measure.



Going on holiday AGAIN?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Got my stuff laid out, ready to pack.
> 
> Forgot to print out easyjet's hand luggage measurements in case they try to play silly buggers so no point packing the tape measure.



Morning kwimbol. What dates are you away? Gotta plan party at yours!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Going on holiday AGAIN?


Nearly as bad as that marty


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2011)

back next wednesday night.   Wash the sex toys when you're done.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So is your recruitment policy to employ all female stuff?



In other sexist news The Elf-Factor is wearing those jeans that women must have to spray on. You know the kind that defy physics?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Going on holiday AGAIN?



No.    just going on holiday, full stop. 

high of 84 degrees in Athens today.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So is your recruitment policy to employ all female stuff?



Anything wrong with that?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> No.  just going on holiday, full stop.



You went swanning off a short while ago?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anything wrong with that?



Au contraire my friend. I admire an equal opportunities employer. There are lots of lovely ladies out there and they all deserve equal opportunities. Some are more equal than others I will grant you but they are all equal.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You went swanning off a short while ago?



I did not, minnie.  I went back to the old country. DOES NOT COUNT.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I did not, minnie. I went back to the old country. DOES NOT COUNT.



Minnie?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Minnie?



Don't pretend you didn't see the _exact _same convo with minnie yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Don't pretend you didn't see the _exact _same convo with minnie yesterday.



We used to be carbootbuddies


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We used to be carbootbuddies



And we will be again, badgers, we will be again.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> And we will be again, badgers, we will be again.



Camberwell?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We used to be carbootbuddies


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>




I used to love that show


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a bit of advanced warning for you all, I'm cunting off next wednesday for two and a bit weeks. So, you know, put it in your diaries.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just a bit of advanced warning for you all, I'm cunting off next wednesday for *two and a bit weeks*. So, you know, put it in your diaries.



There better have been a good reason for this


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just a bit of advanced warning for you all, I'm cunting off next wednesday for two and a bit weeks. So, you know, put it in your diaries.


yes. it is down, marked 'celebration'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I deleted it without reading. Now I feel bad for the hard working, unappreciated people in the Burton marketing department


(((Burtons)))


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just a bit of advanced warning for you all, I'm cunting off next wednesday for two and a bit weeks. So, you know, put it in your diaries.



Outrage!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly as bad as that marty


No more holidays until Xmas


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Past 11 already!!! That has gone quick even with an early start!!! Lunch plans?

I have the risotto that I have now eaten for the last three consecutive meals


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There better have been a good reason for this



I'm getting married and going on honeymoon. Will that do?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> No more holidays until Xmas


Today might be my Thursday


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Past 11 already!!! That has gone quick even with an early start!!! Lunch plans?


Ryvita, red pepper, salad and fruits 



hiccup said:


> Just a bit of advanced warning for you all, I'm cunting off next wednesday for two and a bit weeks. So, you know, put it in your diaries.


You're doing that thing I did aren't you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm getting married and going on honeymoon. Will that do?


and mine


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Today might be my Thursday


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm getting married and going on honeymoon. Will that do?



Married I can understand but a honeymoon during a recession?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm getting married and going on honeymoon. Will that do?


In future can you confine any weddings/honeymoons to weekends and bank holidays?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm getting married and going on honeymoon. Will that do?


thank you for your application for leave, the drag leave committee will respond to you in the next 12 months


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm getting married and going on honeymoon. Will that do?



Congratulations


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Congratulations


this post is too sensible for this thread


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm getting married and going on honeymoon. Will that do?




Will we get a day off too? Like we did during the Royal Wedding?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Congratulations



Pfffft


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Married I can understand but a honeymoon during a recession?


he should be doing something for big society


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Past 11 already!!! That has gone quick even with an early start!!! Lunch plans?
> 
> I have the risotto that I have now eaten for the last three consecutive meals



I'm not sure but will go down the kebab/chips/burger route.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> this post is too sensible for this thread



Sorry, I don't know what came over me.
I will try to be more more of a curmudgeon in future
(I will also try to use the word curmudgeon more frequently)


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will we get a day off too? Like we did during the Royal Wedding?


Hopefully we'll be able to watch proceedings live on BBC?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he should be doing something for big society


We're all in this together


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Sorry, I don't know what came over me.
> I will try to be more more of a curmudgeon in future
> (I will also try to use the word curmudgeon more frequently)


and me, it's an underused word, in fact I don't think I've ever used it


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2011)

It should be easy for me to use it more often - I'm married to one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It should be easy for me to use it more often - I'm married to one




I think I might _be_ one.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We're all in this together


we should all go on the honeymoon


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Hopefully we'll be able to watch proceedings live on BBC?



I'm feeling all nostalgic now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we should all go on the honeymoon



See if we can blag an upgrade again?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Married I can understand but a honeymoon during a recession?



I'm a strong believer in spending our way out of this recession.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will we get a day off too? Like we did during the Royal Wedding?



Yup


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> See if we can blag an upgrade again?


absolutely - but keep it a secret, we can then jump out at the happy couple from the wardrobe


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> absolutely - but keep it a secret, we can then jump out at the happy couple from the wardrobe



There's a hot tub at the hotel, so don't forget your trunks.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There's a hot tub at the hotel, so don't forget your trunks.


we don't need trunks on honeymoon


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There's a hot tub at the hotel, so don't forget your trunks.



Where are you going hiccup?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Where are you going hiccup?



Iceland for nine days, then glamorous Bournemouth for three days.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we don't need trunks on honeymoon


Haunting images marty, haunting images


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Iceland for nine days, then glamorous Bournemouth for three days.


oi, nowt wrong with Bournemouth... we went somewhere close to there for 3 days


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm a strong believer in spending our way out of this recession.



Tell that to the people of Iceland when you get there.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not sure but will go down the kebab/chips/burger route.



We need feedback.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We need feedback.



I am leaving the office now....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I am leaving the office now....



I expect a half pound burger topped with doner meat, cheese and chilli sauce


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

How can you lads eat all this food?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> How can you lads eat all this food?



Don't group me in with that greedy pig


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm just jealous that's all 

Is it weird that a couple of my colleagues haven't mentioned my email address has changed? I think I've bent peoples' noses out of shape more than I thought


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Is it weird that a couple of my colleagues haven't mentioned my email address has changed? I think I've bent peoples' noses out of shape more than I thought



biddlybee@yourjob.*xxx* ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

yes, that is my email address Badgers


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

the kebab place has run out of kebabs


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

did you get a burger?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> did you get a burger?



couldn't be arsed walking to BK so got a mexican bandit butty, spicy pasty, cheese and onion pasty and sausage roll from greggs instead


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

mexican bandit butty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> couldn't be arsed walking to BK so got a mexican bandit butty, spicy pasty, cheese and onion pasty and sausage roll from greggs instead



That's a lot of pasties, matey 

I'm going to go for corned beef sarnie again, I think. I just like them, you know?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> mexican bandit butty?



It's lush 



5t3IIa said:


> That's a lot of pasties, matey
> 
> I'm going to go for corned beef sarnie again, I think. I just like them, you know?



I was thinking not enough 

What sauce on the corned beef?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the kebab place has run out of kebabs



What?

Actually back in my days working at Spudulike we ran out of potatoes a couple of times and people got so angry


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

The Hackney Haggler has struck again


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

just had to short the cafe by £1.20, didn't have my wallet on me  - I'm hoping it's at home in another pair of strides


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just had to short the cafe by *£1.20*


Get your story right


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Another email: 



> Butcher's Special - our Classic Sirloin Steaks HALF OFF


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Sauce? What _sauce_? No sauce, mate! Thick butter on crusty white bread with a bit of tomato slices 

What sauce might one have on corned beef? I'm willing to consider the notion that I'm missing something


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Another email:


Half price?  Or half a steak for the normal price?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Sauce? What _sauce_? No sauce, mate! Thick butter on crusty white bread with a bit of tomato slices
> 
> What sauce might one have on corned beef? I'm willing to consider the notion that I'm missing something


you at home?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was lucky I was in one of my regulars - today it was No.1 and a cappuchino? she was really sweet when I did that pat yourself all over thing looking for the wallet that wasn't there - I had shrapnell to the value of £3.72, the price of the meal was £4.80, so shorted by £1.08 - usually I tip them as well - will give them extra special tip when I go there next


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Sauce? What _sauce_? No sauce, mate! Thick butter on crusty white bread with a bit of tomato slices
> 
> What sauce might one have on corned beef? I'm willing to consider the notion that I'm missing something


Pickle maybe, not sauce


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you at home?



Not me! I am going to the Nice Indie Caff up the road  Veering past Tesco while trying not to spit


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Another email:


what, you only get half a steak?

outrage


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pickle maybe, not sauce



Well, that's what I thought. A pickle is surely not a sauce 

THough I have had a jar of green tomato chutney confiscated at Cork airport as a 'liquid' once, and a sauce is defintaely a liquid, is it not? Might start a thread.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I am going to the Nice Indie Caff up the road



Remember if they say the lunch is £5 or £6 they don't actually mean £3.80 or £4.80 yeah?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

now I can't get a pint on the way home


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, that's what I thought. A pickle is surely not a sauce
> 
> THough I have had a jar of green tomato chutney confiscated at Cork airport as a 'liquid' once, and a sauce is defintaely a liquid, is it not? Might start a thread.


I think the line is pretty blurred, what about relish?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

Pickle and relish are condiments not a sauces.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think the line is pretty blurred, what about relish?



Well, exactly. Blurry. You can get sqeezy bottles of relish and surely one can only put a _sauce _in a squeezy bottle?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Pickle and relish are condiments not a sauces.



What about ketchup and salad cream?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

You can get squeezy bottles of cheese and bacon and herbs too though stells. A squeezy bottle does not a sauce make.

There may be a thread in this


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What about ketchup and salad cream?


ketchup = sauce

salad cream = bin


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What?
> 
> Actually back in my days working at Spudulike we ran out of potatoes a couple of times and people got so angry



I'm fucking furious


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will give them extra special tip _*when I go there next*_



Yeah right, like all the others you have left in your miserly wake


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ketchup = sauce
> 
> salad cream = bin


did you never have salad cream sarnies as a kid?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah right, like all the others you have left in your miserly wake


broken Britain


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> now I can't get a pint on the way home



Someone should warn the pubs that you will soon be looking at an already poured pint and patting your pockets sheepishly.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Someone should warn the pubs that you will soon be looking at an already poured pint and patting your pockets sheepishly.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Sauce? What _sauce_? No sauce, mate! Thick butter on crusty white bread with a bit of tomato slices
> 
> What sauce might one have on corned beef? I'm willing to consider the notion that I'm missing something



I would have either red or brown sauce.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Everyone has gone apart from me and The Elf-Factor


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you never have salad cream sarnies as a kid?


nope.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> nope.


((((Biddlybee))))

we had them regular


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone has gone apart from me and The Elf-Factor



This could be interesting...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Reading Kebab shop reviews 



> Have ordered from this take away before and it was lovely, this time the curry sauce tasted like Fairy washing up liquid - absolutely awful! It really put me off





> burger bit ugly looking but taste ok, not much salad. Chips were thin but lovely





> food was rank for the price but containers were nice


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This could be interesting...



She is not really a conservationist.

Badgers: Is this a good temp job compared to the others?
The Elf-Factor: Yeah.
Badgers: Busier? Quieter? Too boring?
The Elf-Factor: Dunno really, its okay.
Badgers: Good, pleased to hear that.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She is not really a conservationist.
> 
> Badgers: Is this a good temp job compared to the others?
> The Elf-Factor: Yeah.
> ...



Is she a shrimp/fish fan?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is she a shrimp/fish fan?



I will know by the end of today. It will be hard to ask about her fondness for live Shrimp (that are big but are actually Crayfish) without alarm bells ringing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She is not really a conservationist.
> 
> Badgers: Is this a good temp job compared to the others?
> The Elf-Factor: Yeah.
> ...



I always (often) try to get an anecdote out of wtf is up with any given temp job I've got. Just something to differentiate them and so I don't have to say "Yeah. No. Dunno really" about them _all _


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will know by the end of today. It will be hard to ask about her fondness for live Shrimp (that are big but are actually Crayfish) without alarm bells ringing.



Shall I ask VA ? Maybe other draggers could ask their colleagues the same thing?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Shall I ask VA the same thing? Maybe other draggers could ask their colleagues the same thing?



Marty will be emailing Lazyboss as we type this


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

VA said that shrimp are "ok" but crayfish are "cool", especially if they kill other creatures.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA said that shrimp are "ok" but crayfish are "cool", especially if they kill other creatures.



Elf-Factor seems terrified if someone asks if she wants a cup of tea. When I ask her if she likes Crustaceans as pets it will get ugly but I am doing it soon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Elf-Factor seems terrified if someone asks if she wants a cup of tea.


Napoleon used to go bright red if you so much as looked in his general direction.  TVSB seems to be a bit more socially adept though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Napoleon used to go bright red if you so much as looked in his general direction. TVSB seems to be a bit more socially adept though.



I miss Napoleon. Was really hoping for real madness and hilarity from TVSB but seems fairly calm so far?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2011)

Well. I like a challenge, but being asked to invent the holy fucking grail in a day might be beyond even me. The HG being a particular suite of survey instruments that will answer questions social scientists have been asking themselves for a couple of centuries.

Still, needs must, and mustn't grumble.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I miss Napoleon. Was really hoping for real madness and hilarity from TVSB but seems fairly calm so far?


He is still pretty quiet, cuntboss is off tomorrow though so we might get him to open up a bit.

Then it's the work night out next Thursday


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Then it's the work night out next Thursday



Tell him to leave the S at home and focus on the TV


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Elf-Factor seems terrified if someone asks if she wants a cup of tea. When I ask her if she likes Crustaceans as pets it will get ugly but *I am doing it soon.*



Any advance on this?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Any advance on this?



Not yet


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty will be emailing Lazyboss as we type this



I asked him, but he said he was leaving early and taking the rest of the week off, so he'll tell me next week


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not yet



Get on it!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Get on it!


this ^^


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

simply say you can only make her tea if she gives you her views on shrimps and other marine life


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2011)

Ask he is she likes prawn cocktail then move on from there....

Back from the hospital feeling dog tired and looking like a pin cushion as my veins didn't want any needles in them today, however I have the next two days at home - was hoping to go in but I am far to knackered - and have tea and a RUN-DMC sweatshirt which is actually a bit too small for me but was only a fiver in Slough Top Shop's sale and I liked it...it has a hoodie


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ask he is she likes prawn cocktail then move *in* from there....


this is good advice


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ask he is she likes prawn cocktail then move on from there....
> 
> Back from the hospital feeling dog tired and looking like a pin cushion as my veins didn't want any needles in them today, however I have the next two days at home - was hoping to go in but I am far to knackered - and have tea and a RUN-DMC sweatshirt which is actually a bit too small for me but was only a fiver in Slough Top Shop's sale and I liked it...it has a hoodie



hope you're on the mend babes


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ask he is she likes prawn cocktail then move on from there....
> 
> Back from the hospital feeling dog tired and looking like a pin cushion as my veins didn't want any needles in them today, however *I have the next two days at home* - was hoping to go in but I am far to knackered - and have tea and a RUN-DMC sweatshirt which is actually a bit too small for me but was only a fiver in Slough Top Shop's sale and I liked it...it has a hoodie



This is good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> RUN-DMC sweatshirt



You're so 

In other news - I just did some work!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Email from the pub round the corner



> WE’RE 180 YEARS YOUNG, COME AND JOIN THE PARTY TODAY
> 
> • SELECTED DRINKS AT JUST £1.80 BETWEEN 18.31 - 20.11 (INCLUDING YOUNG'S BEERS, LAGER AND HOUSE WINE)
> • FREE PARTY NIBBLES
> ...



Interesting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Email from the pub round the corner
> 
> Interesting


It would be rude to refuse I think!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

Which pub?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

18.31 is a bit difficult.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 18.31 is a bit difficult.


it's the dates of the pub innit 

play on numbers/time


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 18.31 is a bit difficult.


get there at 18.32


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Which pub?



Here - http://www.almawandsworth.com/history.php


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

oh, not round the corner at home


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> oh, not round the corner at home





We could have some sneaky cans in the garden at the Hoot?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> it's the dates of the pub innit
> 
> play on numbers/time



*gasp* Ooh!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We could have some sneaky cans in the garden at the Hoot?


booze = banned list for me 

tomorrow = 13 hour day 

tonight = early night


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2011)

Just applied for a job based in Canada Square...horrible place


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Just applied for a job based in Canada Square...horrible place



It is harsh isn't it.
I am down there a fair bit


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is harsh isn't it.
> I am down there a fair bit



It's full of cocks!
Grey mixed with glass.
Oh well, it's only a contract so I won't be there for long...may not even get it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh well, it's only a contract so I won't be there for long...may not even get it



Drinks on expenses soon then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2011)

good news

my wallet was at home  I will be going to that cafe tomorrow - and tipping them large


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just finished the meeting that started at 1.30.  Just managed not to punch the chair who was trying to ask me for all the action points at the end of the meeting.  

No lunch today either.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Waiting for the bus. Watching four police (one holding an empty vodka bottle) putting a handcuffed and laughing young lad in the back of a meat wagon. Must be Wednesday


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Looked up from typing last post to be faced with this :


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2011)

We've had an email round about the Xmas dinner already. I usually avoid these like the plague but this mob that I work for actually pay for it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2011)

Free drink, too, apparently. I am duty-bound to make a total cunt of myself.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Free drink, too, apparently. I am duty-bound to make a total cunt of myself.



Secret Santa?


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm doing my best to avoid that though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah I'm doing my best to avoid that though.



It annoys me  

I wager we will go to the same place we do every year, wearing the same hats, choosing the same food, getting as drunk and discussing where to go next year. Just like we did last year


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Crack of dawn drag again today. Not ideal but it is already Friday Eve and there is still much to be done. Coffee number two on the go and listening to the fine folk of London calling into the BBC London talk show. They are mainly outraged about the child cage fighting this morning.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2011)

woke up at 3 for no reason. Decency demands that I stay up till at least lunchtime. Yawning already. Due to unemployment I might just wait till the working member of the house leaves then have a sleep inducing bash


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

3am is a bit too early Dotty. I woke up feeling oddly wide awake at 4.15am well ahead of my alarm. Going to be a bit tired later but hey ho. What time is your sleep inducing bash anticipated?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm scheduling it for around 7.15, chuck the dog outside to his kennel and fireup some nun porn.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Nun porn eh? Have you seen Nude Nuns With Big Guns. Basic sort of film but does what it says on the tin.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2011)

bit rapey as I recall


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> bit rapey as I recall



It is on the rapey side, that is true.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

At desk bang on 7am to bad news emails.
Oh well, things must get better from here on in.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning. Still grumpy and tired. Having one of those weeks where I just don't feel like sleep has had any benefit.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2011)

Our Xmas do is dire - probably a meal, with awkward drinks with lazyboss beforehand and everybody trying to avoid sitting next to him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2011)

Up way late. Got coffee, which is good, as not distracted, which is bad. 

Might be going to some free drinks gallery opening tonight, which is good. Might not, which is bad. 

Up late watching Spielberg's War of the Worlds. Was really scary


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2011)

morning mc


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2011)

reporting for duty 

all well here


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning mc



morning marty 



Pickman's model said:


> reporting for duty
> 
> all well here



glad to hear it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2011)

yes, i'm alright jack


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning all

I have a new phone system to get to grips with today.
It's all done through the PC, I'm a little confused 

But today is my Friday


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers - you're supposed to remind me to do something today!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> But today is my Friday


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Noone else is in the office yet.  I am wondering if a day off was called without me knowing.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Noone else is in the office yet. I am wondering if a day off was called without me knowing.



Better go home just in case.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> But today is my Friday


Me too 

Car MOT drag tomorrow though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm scheduling it for around 7.15, chuck the dog outside to his kennel and fireup some nun porn.



Morning all - I personally want to know how dottys nun induced bash went and if it had the desired effect. Bit sleepless myself so am looking for solutions...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> awkward drinks with lazyboss beforehand and everybody trying to avoid sitting next to him



I used to work in a department of about 8 people and there was one 'awkward' person nobody wanted to sit _opposite _at meals and outings. She was called Sandy and was a sweet old girl in the main. She was a voracious eater and tended to overfill her mouth while eating and also talk in a really animated way with her mouth full. At all meals (especially those involving sauces) there was always a discussion as to who had the seat opposite Sandy. Being less squeamish than the rest of the department it was _always_ me that got the hot seat. You could at times feel the moist crumbs hitting your face and see them landing in your food/drink, causing ripples in gravy etc. I had to be strategic eating my own meal as opening your mouth at the wrong moment could mean bad times.

Some other classic Sandy moments....

Choking while eating a punnet of strawberries and needing the Heimlich Maneuver in an open plan office.
Choking while eating a large scone causing a sultana to fly out of her mouth, across the desk and into the mouth of horrified colleague.

My personal favourite was the time that she arrived in the office at 9am with a baked bean crusted to the top of her ear. We speculated wildly as to how hard you had to be forking the beans towards your mouth in order to get the bean on top of your ear. I tried to recreate the feat many times and never managed it. Also wondered if the bean was part of breakfast or dinner the night before. Is it possible while eating your dinner to..... chuck a bean up on top of your ear, let it dry, leave it on your ear all evening, sleep with it on your ear, wake up and (bath/shower?) with it on your ear, dress with it on your ear and arrive at work?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My personal favourite was the time that she arrived in the office at 9am with a baked bean crusted to the top of her ear. We speculated wildly as to how hard you had to be forking the beans towards your mouth in order to get the bean on top of your ear. I tried to recreate the feat many times and never managed it. Also wondered if the bean was part of breakfast or dinner the night before. Is it possible while eating your dinner to..... chuck a bean up on top of your ear, let it dry, leave it on your ear all evening, sleep with it on your ear, wake up and (bath/shower?) with it on your ear, dress with it on your ear and arrive at work?





People are asking me what I am laughing at.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

People are in now.

There is a mystery around HR assistant who was off yesterday and is off today, both unplanned.  When I asked if she is ok HR Manager pulled a funny face and said I should wait for Assistant to tell me, but if she is in tomorrow she may not be very happy.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> There is a mystery around HR assistant who was off yesterday and is off today, both unplanned. When I asked if she is ok HR Manager pulled a funny face and said I should wait for Assistant to tell me, but if she is in tomorrow she may not be very happy.



This level of potential scandal is wetting out appetite now


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> People are in now.
> 
> There is a mystery around HR assistant who was off yesterday and is off today, both unplanned. When I asked if she is ok HR Manager pulled a funny face and said I should wait for Assistant to tell me, but if she is in tomorrow she may not be very happy.


she got a black eye off the hr manager after she rebuffed the manager's approaches


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> People are in now.
> 
> There is a mystery around HR assistant who was off yesterday and is off today, both unplanned. When I asked if she is ok HR Manager pulled a funny face and said I should wait for Assistant to tell me, but if she is in tomorrow she may not be very happy.


Oh dear...scandal? Hopefully!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> People are asking me what I am laughing at.


me too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> People are asking me what I am laughing at.



I have spent hours and hours going over 'beangate' with the people that worked there and laughing tills crying. Poor Sandy. She was a very sweet old girl. She was a chain smoker (60-80 superkings a day) and had the dirtiest laugh  Her old man was a pilot and she gave me lots of pilot shirts for the office which was a nice touch. I can picture her now in a large armchair, hooked up to an oxygen canister (she sounded liked Darth Vader 16 years ago) with a Rum & Pep in her hand and the bean still behind her ear 

(she may even need her own 'messy eaters' thread)


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This level of potential scandal is wetting out appetite now





Pickman's model said:


> she got a black eye off the hr manager after she rebuffed the manager's approaches





QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear...scandal? Hopefully!



The mystery is killing me also.  I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> BoatieBird said:
> 
> 
> > But today is my Friday
> ...


Me three


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Me three



Fucking hell, is _anyone_ working tomorrow?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fucking hell, is _anyone_ working tomorrow?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

have we found out elf factor's thoughts on shrimp that are actually crayfish yet?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


>



I feel your pain


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fucking hell, is _anyone_ working tomorrow?


me


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> have we found out elf factor's thoughts on shrimp that are actually crayfish yet?





The opportunity has not presented itself


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I feel your pain


I may have to try your "forgot my wallet" story at the garage tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2011)

first mention of Christmas meal this morning - so it begins


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The opportunity has not presented itself



Just ask out of the blue: "How do you feel about shrimp?"



neonwilderness said:


> I may have to try your "forgot my wallet" story at the garage tomorrow



That was marty...



marty21 said:


> first mention of Christmas meal this morning - so it begins



I shall do the same as every year - not go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fucking hell, is _anyone_ working tomorrow?


i am. until 1.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i am. until 1.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll be here late and leave early and I'll get fuck all done but I'll be present.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

I am here all day tomorrow


----------



## TruXta (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm nowhere near this place tomorrow. I shall be supping pints of Guinness in an Irish country pub.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm nowhere near this place tomorrow. I shall be supping pints of Guinness in an Irish country pub.



O'Reilly's on Kentish Town Road?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> O'Reilly's on Kentish Town Road?



The Crown in Cricklewood.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Crown in Cricklewood.



I will cover the SLGA work while you are away


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That was marty...


Aye, quoted the wrong post


----------



## TruXta (Sep 22, 2011)

Deal!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 22, 2011)

I will be here all day tomorrow. Probably a late finish too 

However, today I didn't get in until 11:30, but would like to make it clear that I still intend to take a full hour for lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> However, today I didn't get in until 11:30, but would like to make it clear that I still intend to take a full hour for lunch.



Take 1 hour and 5 minutes just to really take the piss


----------



## hiccup (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Take 1 hour and 5 minutes just to really take the piss



OK, I bloody well will


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> OK, I bloody well will



Then when you get back say '_Sorry I am 5 bloody minutes late_' then sit back down


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

lunch plans?

i need to go to the market for some chillies and may also purchase some fish and chips while i'm there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2011)

Beans on toast for me, then a packet of mini-cheddars. Comfort food


----------



## hiccup (Sep 22, 2011)

Boots meal deal I reckon. Triple chicken sandwich pack, Walkers Max paprika flavour, and an orange and mango smoothie


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

good crisp choice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2011)

Beans and sausages for me (no toast though, can't be arsed to go out and buy bread ) and a Twix Xtra


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Crown in Cricklewood.


My Dad used to drink there in the 60s! He also used to drink at the Black Cap on Camden High St, his memory isn't the best nowadays, so I get the pleasure of telling him that this is now a Gay Cabaret pub/venue - he has been outraged several times


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2011)

in other news  - I went back to the same cafe that I shorted yesterday, paid them the £1.20 (it might have been 1.08 short )

and left a large tip


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 22, 2011)

ummm...an internal recruiter wants my CV for a role in Tower Hill.
Anyone worked here? The place looks grim.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2011)

It's in the City innit. What's grim about that?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello slackers   You'd be proud of my skillz today - I have done zero work


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 22, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's in the City innit. What's grim about that?



Which London is it like?

I loved working in Soho, Farringdon, Kings Cross...
but hated Bank, Moorgate - as there was fuck all to do and all the bars weren't to me taste.

just wanna know what Tower Hill is like (to work in)...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have two toilet realted incidents.

1 - Red paper has had to be put on the upper clear windows of the ladies as someone noticed that with the scaffolding up, the builders could, if they bent down and made an effort, see people weeing.

2 - I went in a cubicle and something that looks suspiciously like menstrual blood is in a line on the wall.  What the hell was the woman doing?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 22, 2011)

One hour eight minutes, according to the swipe machine 

My boss isn't in today though, so the only upshot will be a dent in my flexitime balance. Ahh well, it's the principle of the thing that matters.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> 2 - I went in a cubicle and something that looks suspiciously like menstrual blood is in a line on the wall. What the hell was the woman doing?



Period art, what else?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hello slackers  You'd be proud of my skillz today - I have done zero work



This is to be admired. I have actually had to work today. From 8! I usually get a bit of a doze, gah 



5t3IIa said:


> It's in the City innit. What's grim about that?



Arrogant twats in suits, shit, over-priced pubs, kamikaze couriers... I still like it tho'.

I'm working tomorrow too while better half swans about the flat in her dressing gown... but it's payday


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> One hour eight minutes, according to the swipe machine
> 
> My boss isn't in today though, so the only upshot will be a dent in my flexitime balance. Ahh well, it's the principle of the thing that matters.



I salute you


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

you, Badgers  have made me start looking at bloody christmas menus! In September!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think HR Manager may have had a glass of wine at lunchtime. She is slightly louder than normal and quite a bit more smiley.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I think HR Manager may have had a glass of wine at lunchtime. She is slightly louder than normal and quite a bit more smiley.



I have cider in my bag which I desperately want to drink.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you, Badgers  have made me start looking at bloody christmas menus! In September!



Pfft, I am ordering the Easter 2012 roast


----------



## hiccup (Sep 22, 2011)

We got an email about our christmas meal this morning


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We got an email about our christmas meal this morning



Update the other thread too please


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Update the other thread too please


Bossy!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Bossy!



Wheels need oiling


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2011)

that bash kept me abed till 2pm


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

not long to go


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm allowed to be here!  I am sat in an office DOING WORK!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Had plans for later. Now they are cancelled


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

Go to college for me, so I can go to my sick bed 

please


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm allowed to be here! I am sat in an office DOING WORK!



Holiday?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahhhh the sweet feeling of a day jampacked with slacking. Except actually I've been working quite hard.  Just not on 'work' work, iyswim


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Holiday?



Yes.   I am checking cocktail recipes for english spelling and comprehension.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Go to college for me, so I can go to my sick bed
> 
> please





Do you mean the pub or college?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

I mean college 

I can give you, erm, super noodles.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 22, 2011)

Five minutes while cider time


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I can give you, erm, super noodles.



I have to make this, sorry.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to make this, sorry.


What are the black bits?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

bottom the pan innit


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahhh - I have non stick see  *superior face*


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it's big pepper bits really


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2011)

That would be far too much pepper IMO. Unless it was on the cheese and under the beans.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Pepper drag  

DragCiderBus time now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

It is Freeday then. Been a long tiring week but things have got done. One more busy day (with a kebab in the middle) to go and then relaxing weekend. Early start but have coffee, a purring cat and what likes like a sunny day ahead. Life could always be worse


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2011)

It's been a long hard night but I have managed to complete Alphas, Sons of Anarchy and Underbelly Razor. I've my eye on the soft bed but can't hit the hay just yet as I'm on the last third of Atrocity Archives (book).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Nocturnal week this week Dotty?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2011)

It seems to be so. My nights are filled with books and programs, my days with sleep. I've got Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy the series on d/l for tonights joy


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> It seems to be so. My nights are filled with books and programs, my days with sleep. I've got Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy the series on d/l for tonights joy



Maybe you should get a job as a nightwatchmen? I did that for a while and spent my time with books and programs. Got paid for doing it which was good but had a shitty uniform which was less good.

TTSP is a great series, I really enjoyed watching it. Off to see the film later so will see how that measures up.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

On the dragbus again. Not silly early like yesterday but still an early off. Desk by 7.30 but not staying late tonight.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning. Less grumpy than the rest of the week but still not cheerful.  

Have lunch with work colleagues today to say goodbye to one of the only sane people in the building.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Is the sane person going insane or leaving?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Early morning yelp of... Oh, nevermind.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 23, 2011)

Long day of boring work ahead of me, but that's ok on a friday. 

Should have left really, but sat at home watching Paul Mccartney on telly for some reason.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> That would be far too much pepper IMO. Unless it was on the cheese and under the beans.


not enough pepper imo


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Glorious Friday


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

morning


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is the sane person going insane or leaving?


leaving.  The only person I could have a slight giggle with (in a professional way with no swearing, obviously)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> leaving. The only person I could have a slight giggle with (in a professional way with no swearing, obviously)



Snogged them?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Mac Band - Roses Are Red is on the wireless now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> watching Paul Mccartney on telly for some reason.



Lol. I listened to him on Today prog. "Loads of people tell me how they love Wings over The Beatles. It's a generational thing"

My fat arse.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Snogged them?


Nah - she's not my type. Too skinny.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning draggers

Dropped my car off at the garage earlier and one of the mechanics was trying to poach me for his new business


----------



## hiccup (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Lol. I listened to him on Today prog. "Loads of people tell me how they love Wings over The Beatles. It's a generational thing"
> 
> My fat arse.



Wings lol


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

HR Assistant not in again today 

In other news I am not sure whether it is my keyboard or my fingers, but when I type T a G seems to come along for the ride.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

A crumb, surely?

I am looking at about 7 minutes work today. I can see it there, on the desk, in its manila folder


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2011)

what a lovely morning  lovely and quiet here, just enjoying a leisurely breakfast before seeing what work there is to do 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> HR Assistant not in again today
> 
> In other news I am not sure whether it is my keyboard or my fingers, but when I type T a G seems to come along for the ride.


you have it the wrong way round: it's g&t


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning all! Bit achey this morning but I slept better and am feeling a little chirpier. And i _am_ going to walk into town today!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

W00t! Morning qoths! Hope you don't still feel like you've got a gobful of girder


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

My day:

Punter: What is the best price you can do that work for?
Badgers: The full listed price is best.
Punter: What?
Badgers: The full listed price is best.
Punter: Can't you discount it?
Badgers: Why?
Punter: Well, I think it is a bit expensive.
Badgers: Why?
Punter: It is cheaper elsewhere.
Badgers: Where?

Endless loop over and over again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> W00t! Morning qoths! Hope you don't still feel like you've got a gobful of girder


Nah, that has gone thanks! Still having to wear 'sensible' elasticated type shoes so they stay on my feet but ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

From: X, Richard (Branch Edinburgh)
To: ALL STAFF
Subject: More Jams,Marmalades and Oatcakes for sale

Dear All

I have more of the above for sale on my desk.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My day:
> 
> Punter: What is the best price you can do that work for?
> Badgers: The full listed price is best.
> ...



Know that one.  Fucking sick of it.

Anyhoooo - FREEDAY


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

I have just spoken to a bloke with the thickest geordie accent ever. All I managed to understand was "fish", "like", "man", "aye", "ye naa"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just spoken to a bloke with the thickest geordie accent ever. All I managed to understand was "fish", "like", "man", "aye", "ye naa"


Was it neon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Oooh. Excitements here today. Associates Manager weeping with frustration in Deputy Big Boss's office over an errant Associate and now Associate has crashed in and they are 'discussing' issues.

I want to earwig but tbh I'm not that interested, and I'd have to turn Women's Hour off to hear properly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh. Excitements here today. Associates Manager weeping with frustration in Deputy Big Boss's office over an errant Associate and now Associate has crashed in and they are 'discussing' issues.
> 
> I want to earwig but tbh I'm not that interested, and I'd have to turn Women's Hour off to hear properly.


I like your priorities!!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was it neon?



Could well have been.

Neon - been round the River Tyne recently?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like your priorities!!



I don't get many pleasures here and Jenny Murray is one of them 

Update: Everyone bolted! Doors slamming then complete silence


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Could well have been.
> 
> Neon - been round the River Tyne recently?


It is about half a mile from here


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just spoken to a bloke with the thickest geordie accent ever. All I managed to understand was "fish", "like", "man", "aye", "ye naa"


reminds me of the time I spoke to this Irish fellah from the same county as my dad, the only words I could make out were 'Romanian cunts'


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is about half a mile from here



Like a bit of Salmon do you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Like a bit of Salmon do you?


That's a bit forward isn't it?!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's a bit forward isn't it?!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

What_ is_ that order staus thing? I went away fro a month and y'all got new memes without me


----------



## hiccup (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Like a bit of Salmon do you?



Got ant veras?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



Bit early isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What_ is_ that order staus thing? I went away fro a month and y'all got new memes without me


Badgers' Friday kebab order


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

No fucking way


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Bit early isn't it?



I normally order earlier to get my delivery slot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No fucking way


I live vicariously through that kebab order, don't knock it !


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Got ant veras?



laaaaarvley


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh. Excitements here today. Associates Manager weeping with frustration in Deputy Big Boss's office over an errant Associate and now Associate has crashed in and they are 'discussing' issues.
> 
> I want to earwig but tbh I'm not that interested, and I'd have to turn Women's Hour off to hear properly.



I love 'issues' that do not affect me


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My day:
> 
> Punter: What is the best price you can do that work for?
> Badgers: The full listed price is best.
> ...



Can't you offer a discount on the list price?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Like a bit of Salmon do you?


How very dare you


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How very dare you



I thought as much.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Can't you offer a discount on the list price?



I could, yes.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> From: X, Richard (Branch Edinburgh)
> To: ALL STAFF
> Subject: More Jams,Marmalades and Oatcakes for sale
> 
> ...



For sale?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

I need 20 more likes to complete the trophy collection


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> For sale?



Off someone's desk in *Edinburgh* when most of us are in *London*. I could put you in touch if you want to negotiate price?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Off someone's desk in *Edinburgh* when most of us are in *London*. I could put you in touch if you want to negotiate price?



Shipping costs?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I could, yes.



2 for 1 discount?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> 2 for 1 discount?



Depends if I like the company mainly. Free market system or something.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shipping costs?



No idea. Dragged to Deleted Mail without a second thought.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

VA has just said that I could pass for a Norwegian. What does the drag think about this?

I'd quite like to be Norwegian


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Drag deal of the day

Buy a pencil sharpener for 11p (with VAT) and get a free box of Celebrations delivered to you.
You need to add the box of Celebrations to your order (item number # Q29-5751027) and then go to the checkout.

Not bad


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA has just said that I could pass for a Norwegian. What does the drag think about this?
> 
> I'd quite like to be Norwegian


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



I can see myself in that garb


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA has just said that I could pass for a Norwegian. What does the drag think about this?
> 
> I'd quite like to be Norwegian


Do you have any Viking skillz?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Do you have any Viking skillz?



I can pillage with the best of them, but not so keen on the whole raping thing.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 23, 2011)

nearly lunch time lovely draggers........i'm reporting in for extra dragging duties...I should be getting merry in Devon this weekend & not back to work till Wed but money is short so cancelled & booked myself 2 extra weekend shifts. Then about half hour ago I did some more pimping and got myself a overtime for this afternoon.

It's  but  at the same time as I miss out but I need this extra money boost.

Have a great weekend and don't be shy to pack mittens in your handbags xxxxx


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can pillage with the best of them, but not so keen on the whole raping thing.


Do you like fjords?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you like fjords?



I'm a big fan of anything that contains fish


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I need 20 more likes to complete the trophy collection


I need another 250 likes


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm a big fan of anything that contains fish


how about Quislings who eat fish?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> nearly lunch time lovely draggers........i'm reporting in for extra dragging duties...I should be getting merry in Devon this weekend & not back to work till Wed but money is short so cancelled & booked myself 2 extra weekend shifts. Then about half hour ago I did some more pimping and got myself a overtime for this afternoon.
> 
> It's  but  at the same time as I miss out but I need this extra money boost.
> 
> Have a great weekend and don't be shy to pack mittens in your handbags xxxxx



The word 'mittens' made me go 'FUCK OFF NO' in my head


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how about Quislings who eat fish?



you know, i've never really been much of a fan of fascists


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Update: Everyone bolted! Doors slamming then complete silence


stella, where is my update on this matter?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Deputy Bigboss having meeting with Associate this afternoon - so heavy she's putting her phone through to me! Associate Manager has ear of DBB (they lunch together) but I reckon DBB is a fair woman.

Further info: Associate walked past my door earlier breathing heavily as if he was trying not to cry.

More at 5pm!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Deputy Bigboss having meeting with Associate this afternoon - so heavy she's putting her phone through to me! Associate Manager has ear of DBB (they lunch together) but I reckon DBB is a fair woman.
> 
> Further info: Associate walked past my door earlier breathing heavily as if *he was trying not to cry*.
> 
> More at 5pm!



pussy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh i had a bit of a 'moment' with a woman and her hubby in Sainsburys earlier!

I was hanging around the cheese aisle, with my stick, and this woman picked up a packet of mozzarella balls and remarked to her husband "Eurgh, it's split". She then proceeded to shake the water from the packet over the floor in front of the chiller cabinet and, when she'd finished, put the cheese back and wander off towards the cheddar and dairylea section.

I was not impressed that basically she just left the floor wet with mozarella juice so clomped off to get a member of staff and explained "I think there's been a spillage which has left the floor a bit slippery". Cue the yellow "hazard" sign and rolls of blue mopping up paper and the woman getting a bit pursued lips, though she did mutter "sorry", and giving me evils when I encountered her again near the flour and eggs!

Daytime shopping - it's a jungle!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Kebab was 9/10 today. Salad was not cut quite correctly but otherwise all good.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh i had a bit of a 'moment' with a woman and her hubby in Sainsburys earlier!



Why were they not working you have to ask?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Deputy Bigboss having meeting with Associate this afternoon - so heavy she's putting her phone through to me! Associate Manager has ear of DBB (they lunch together) but I reckon DBB is a fair woman.
> 
> Further info: Associate walked past my door earlier breathing heavily *as if he was trying not to cry.*
> 
> More at 5pm!


oooOOoooo   thank you for your prompt response Ms Stells


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> more at 5pm!



5pm? How long is the meeting?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh i had a bit of a 'moment' with a woman and her hubby in Sainsburys earlier!
> 
> I was hanging around the cheese aisle, with my stick, and this woman picked up a packet of mozzarella balls and remarked to her husband "Eurgh, it's split". She then proceeded to shake the water from the packet over the floor in front of the chiller cabinet and, when she'd finished, put the cheese back and wander off towards the cheddar and dairylea section.
> 
> ...



you should have waited until she got to the next aisle, then made a screaming noise, and lay on the ground groaning - that would have taught the evil bitch


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was hanging around the cheese aisle, with my stick


Were you wearing a hoodie?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

Garage drag, waiting for a call back from them.  Their customer service has gone downhill of late, you can never seem to get through to the service dept any more.  I think I'll be moving to the new garage when the mechanic I like leaves...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Garage drag, waiting for a call back from them. Their customer service has gone downhill of late, you can never seem to get through to the service dept any more. I think I'll be moving to the new garage when the mechanic I like leaves...


I recommend Lambros in my street, excellent customer service


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just come back from my painful lunch with colleagues I don't like.
Person leaving is going to a place where next week they have an away weekend and apparently the drink order is 675 cans of lager and 125 bottles of wine for 60 people over two full days and nights.  

I had to smile sweetly as they all did very shocked faces and exclaim that they could not possibly drink that much.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh i had a bit of a 'moment' with a woman and her hubby in Sainsburys earlier!
> 
> I was hanging around the cheese aisle, with my stick, and this woman picked up a packet of mozzarella balls and remarked to her husband "Eurgh, it's split". She then proceeded to shake the water from the packet over the floor in front of the chiller cabinet and, when she'd finished, put the cheese back and wander off towards the cheddar and dairylea section.
> 
> ...


 
Christ, she sounds worse than Hitler!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Were you wearing a hoodie?


Actually....

I noted, for some reason, she was wearing some wildlife sanctuary sweatshirt!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Just come back from my painful lunch with colleagues I don't like.
> Person leaving is going to a place where next week they have an away weekend and apparently the drink order is 675 cans of lager and 125 bottles of wine for 60 people over two full days and nights.
> 
> I had to smile sweetly as they all did very shocked faces and exclaim that they could not possibly drink that much.



I'd bring a few cans with me just in case.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Fuck me I'd need a calculator to work out if I could drink that much


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I recommend Lambros in my street, excellent customer service


Can I kip on your sofa (with boots on) if they need to keep it overnight? 

The mechanic that is leaving is pretty good, often discounts stuff for me and is happy to give advice about stuff without doing the teeth sucking thing.  He's opening his own place, but it's about 6 miles away instead of over the road, which isn't as handy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Christ, she sounds worse than Hitler!



Bet Mussollini wouldn't have dropped mozarella juice everywhere!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck me I'd need a calculator to work out if I could drink that much


They said it was 15 cans and 1ish bottles of wines each.

Over two days that's bugger all really.  Although granted, I may slow down a bit with a load of work people I didn;t like.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can I kip on your sofa (with boots on) if they need to keep it overnight?
> 
> The mechanic that is leaving is pretty good, often discounts stuff for me and is happy to give advice about stuff without doing the teeth sucking thing. He's opening his own place, but it's about 6 miles away instead of over the road, which isn't as handy.


Will you get a free tin of boiled sweets? We have some free Honda endorsed boiled sweets in the car from the last MOT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Honda endorsed boiled sweets



I can't help but think we've reached some kind of _ne plus ultra _here, but of what I can not say


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you get a free tin of boiled sweets? We have some free Honda endorsed boiled sweets in the car from the last MOT!


Probably not, it would probably be something French anyway. They are a Peugeot dealer but I drive an Astra.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

When did this happen?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Probably not, it would probably be something French anyway. They are a Peugeot dealer but I drive an Astra.


Camembert maybe? Or a string of onions and a sneer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Camembert maybe? Or a string of onions and a sneer.


Well they still haven't phoned me back yet, so maybe that is their gift?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bet Mussollini wouldn't have dropped mozarella juice everywhere!



If he did he would have cleaned it up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Garage drag, waiting for a call back from them. Their customer service has gone downhill of late, you can never seem to get through to the service dept any more. I think I'll be moving to the new garage when the mechanic I like leaves...


Still waiting


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still waiting



Tell us a story


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2011)

Max Bygraves walked into a bar, an iron bar


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Meeting without biscuits update!

Associate just left DBB's office, saying "OK, cheers. Have a good weekend"

Oh.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Associate just left DBB's office, saying "OK, cheers. Have a good weekend"



Scandal fail


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Scandal fail



Seems so. I have to say though that out of all the Associates I find that one the least friendly and lolsome. He's the type of chappy to make a  face when you say something jolly about the weather, you know the sort?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 23, 2011)

...killing time. looking through ebay for lampshades.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still waiting


"We're just doing it now"

Cunts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

I've made scones (gluten free) - they are nice and sweet but a bit claggy!!
Oh and they're apple, golden syrup and cinammon ones


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've made scones (gluten free) - they are nice and sweet but a bit claggy!!
> Oh and they're apple, golden syrup and cinammon ones


You feeling better?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> "We're just doing it now"
> 
> Cunts


they'll start on it Tuesday


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they'll start on it Tuesday


I'm on my way to your place now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> You feeling better?


A lot thank you! Slept quite well last night, still a bit wobbly on my feet but also feel stronger


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A lot thank you! Slept quite well last night, still a bit wobbly on my feet but also feel stronger


When are you hitting the gym?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

drag news - the TV show 'Filthy Rotten Scoundrels' will do a feature on my work later this month. I know most of the people who will be on it but unforunately myself, VA, Newbie1/2 etc are not on camera.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

still 24 minutes ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> When are you hitting the gym?



Erm....what is this 'gym' you speak of!? 


machine cat said:


> drag news - the TV show 'Filthy Rotten Scoundrels' will do a feature on my work later this month. I know most of the people who will be on it but unforunately myself, VA, Newbie1/2 etc are not on camera.



Noooooo, that is so unfair!! As a protest I think you should wander into shot babbling incoherently and clutching a can of cider.....with your pet shrimp on a lead!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am now on my own in the office but there's no point me leaving as the 5.30 train is best.  Therefore I am going to do some transfers in my Fantasy Footie team and then see what's happening in new posts.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> drag news - the TV show 'Filthy Rotten Scoundrels' will do a feature on my work later this month. I know most of the people who will be on it but unforunately myself, VA, Newbie1/2 etc are not on camera.


I think you should do a streak on camera


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you should do a streak on camera


A completely naked cartwheeling streak, whilst shrieking BUNDLE DOOOOOD


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> ...killing time. looking through ebay for lampshades.



A level of poofery rarely seen in the drag ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still 24 minutes ffs



What pub you going to?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noooooo, that is so unfair!! As a protest I think you should wander into shot babbling incoherently and clutching a can of cider.....with your pet shrimp on a lead!



 It's already been filmed so I won't have the opportunity 



sojourner said:


> A completely naked cartwheeling streak, whilst shrieking BUNDLE DOOOOOD



The film shows the some of the stuff I put into bundles


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What pub you going to?


butchers in Stokie - meeting mrs21, are you in the area?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A level of poofery rarely seen in the drag ^





http://www.mysoti.com/mysoti/products/special/mostwanted/style/INT


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> butchers in Stokie - meeting mrs21, are you in the area?



Could be...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Could be...


come on down! probably be there by about 6


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> come on down! probably be there by about 6



Right on! See you later then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2011)

right, I'm cunting off

have a good one all xx


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2011)

I just noticed a huge piece of bread stuff in the edge of my wonky tooth.  I am very much hoping it was from lunch time and notg breakfast!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just noticed a huge piece of bread stuff in the edge of my wonky tooth. I am very much hoping it was from lunch time and notg breakfast!



lucky you!

10 more mins to go


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Closer


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2011)

Finished at 7 finally. On the bus with epic epic drunk singing swearing bloke entertaining all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

No cider or beer here but we are watching fantastic clips of 1970's "The Old Grey Whistle Test" on BBC4


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

Curb Your Enthusiasm drag here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm drag here


I keep meaning to watch that, especially as I was a  bit of "Seinfeld" fan.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

evening all.

just boxed up all my books. it looked like a lot but only totalled 226. i need more....


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I keep meaning to watch that, especially as I was a bit of "Seinfeld" fan.



curb is much better


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

I never really watched Seinfeld, was always more of a Frasier fan.  Only ever seen bits of CYE, so starting on the first series.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I never really watched Seinfeld, was always more of a Frasier fan. Only ever seen bits of CYE, so starting on the first series.


I loved "Seinfeld" when I first saw it but revisited it recently and didn't find it as funny. Though the character based on Larry David, George Costanza, is just a brilliant creation and I think Larry David wrote on of the best ever episodes, "The Contest" - I have a mug somewhere with "Master of My Domain" on 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Contest

"Frasier" is very, very funny - well until Niles and Daphne get together then it goes a bit downhill imo. "Arrested Devlopment" is probably my all time favourite US comedy though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2011)

get to fuck off this thread - the office is fucking closed


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> get to fuck off this thread - the office is fucking closed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> get to fuck off this thread - the office is fucking closed


I've been at home all day so this _is_ my office!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've been at home all day so this _is_ my office!



when i'm a billionaire i'll build myself an office to go to each day just to get out the house.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've been at home all day so this _is_ my office!


(((QOG)))


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved "Seinfeld" when I first saw it but revisited it recently and didn't find it as funny. Though the character based on Larry David, George Costanza, is just a brilliant creation and I think Larry David wrote on of the best ever episodes, "The Contest" - I have a mug somewhere with "Master of My Domain" on
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Contest


I may well 'buy' that at some point!



Pickman's model said:


> get to fuck off this thread - the office is fucking closed


I'm dragging on oDesk ATM


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm dragging on oDesk ATM


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2011)

I woke up at 5am!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The word 'mittens' made me go 'FUCK OFF NO' in my head


 
aw...why?....genuine LOL!....you could carry kittens instead to keep your hands warm...

I have finished a epic drag of x3 13 hr shifts, x1 8 hr shift and x1 more 13 hr shift. All since Tuesday but some hours were extra. It's good to be able to say that I'm off now till Wednesday and that fingers crossed I won't be tempted by the dark side & take on more work!

On the subject of mittens (sorry stells) I got my most fave pair last birthday. They are purple with bobbly bits and have that all finges free thing so you can smoke/drink in the beer garden.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> aw...why?....genuine LOL!....you could carry kittens instead to keep your hands warm...
> 
> I have finished a epic drag of x3 13 hr shifts, x1 8 hr shift and x1 more 13 hr shift. All since Tuesday but some hours were extra. It's good to be able to say that I'm off now till Wednesday and that fingers crossed I won't be tempted by the dark side & take on more work!
> 
> On the subject of mittens (sorry stells) I got my most fave pair last birthday. They are purple with bobbly bits and have that all finges free thing so you can smoke/drink in the beer garden.


that is epic drag!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, I just meant that mittens = FREEZING FUCK COLD and I'm not looking forward to that nonsense. Generally, I am a mittens fan. Especially the clever ones that one can smoke in 




moonsi til said:


> aw...why?....genuine LOL!....you could carry kittens instead to keep your hands warm...
> 
> I have finished a epic drag of x3 13 hr shifts, x1 8 hr shift and x1 more 13 hr shift. All since Tuesday but some hours were extra. It's good to be able to say that I'm off now till Wednesday and that fingers crossed I won't be tempted by the dark side & take on more work!
> 
> On the subject of mittens (sorry stells) I got my most fave pair last birthday. They are purple with bobbly bits and have that all finges free thing so you can smoke/drink in the beer garden.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Monday again. Not actually late but meant to leave early today.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

another Monday


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2011)

Monday. Ho hum. Got Friday off though so the light at the end of the tunnel seems a bit nearer. As usual for Mondays I could do with a good few more hours in bed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh god. I'm bored already


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Need to stop and get a baguette today


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

what filling?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what filling?



I am gonna decide when I get there


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

I gave myself an extra hour in bed this morning and still feel knackered. 

Morning.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Monday should really be 11am till 7am 
Tuesday then down to 10am till 6pm 
Wednesday back to 9am till 5pm 
Thursday 8am to 4pm 
Friday whatever


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am gonna decide when I get there


selection drag


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

back in the drag after a shrimptastic weekend


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got in and found out the building got broken into over the weekend. Didn't ransack the place but took 4 blackberries and a couple of laptops that were in the server room. 

Got scaffolders and builders around at the moment and fingers are being pointed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2011)

At gatwick en route to Athens. Have a lovely drag while I'm away!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2011)

here we go again


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Just got in and found out the building got broken into over the weekend. Didn't ransack the place but took 4 blackberries and a couple of laptops that were in the server room.
> 
> Got scaffolders and builders around at the moment and fingers are being pointed.


not at you i hope


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Just got in and found out the building got broken into over the weekend. Didn't ransack the place but took 4 blackberries and a couple of laptops that were in the server room.
> 
> Got scaffolders and builders around at the moment and fingers are being pointed.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in Athens right now. Transport strikes agogo. 
What you doing there?

Morning draggers.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not at you i hope


Not at me but at the builders. Which I can undertand but still don't think it's very nice. Apparently our websites got hacked into over the weekend as well. Very strange.

Third time I've worked somewhere that's been burgled. First time I havehn't had something of my own taken though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Just got in and found out the building got broken into over the weekend. Didn't ransack the place but took 4 blackberries and a couple of laptops that were in the server room.
> 
> Got scaffolders and builders around at the moment and fingers are being pointed.



Oh dear. We had this a while back. They smashed in the (heavy) front door and another office door. A bit insulting that they stole nothing from the whole office apart from a pack of red pens


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm in Athens right now. Transport strikes agogo.
> What you doing there?



Dragging here.

Have you mentioned the euro?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> At gatwick en route to Athens. Have a lovely drag while I'm away!





quimcunx said:


> I'm in Athens right now. Transport strikes agogo.



Coincidence?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

In other news, HR assistant is back with smiles and no comment about why she was off last week.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> selection drag



Went for a white baguette with butter, chicken, pastrami, mayo and salad. Basically everything and the order went smoothly


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, I should think so. We're not going to Athens as such, just landing there.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2011)

Could hear protesters chanting last night. Students invaded public tv station yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> In other news, HR assistant is back with smiles and no comment about why she was off last week.



Big Brother audition I would wager.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2011)

Business or pleasure?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2011)

Us? Pleasure. Is the metro shut, q? We were hoping to use it to get to Piraeus.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

Came in to find the only email I'd received over the weekend was one I'd sent myself. This is pleasing to me.

Three day week, la la la.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

*grumble, moan, moan, grumble*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Miserable HR Manager has now said we can’t have the window open all day as she doesn’t want the builders on the scaffold to over hear anything.  

I am feeling suffocated already.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Came in to find the only email I'd received over the weekend was one I'd sent myself. This is pleasing to me.
> 
> Three day week, la la la.



Do you ever work a full week?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Do you ever work a full week?



How dare you.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Miserable HR Manager has now said we can’t have the window open all day as she doesn’t want the builders on the scaffold to over hear anything.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> How dare you.


Is that a no?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Miserable HR Manager has now said we can’t have the window open all day as she doesn’t want the builders on the scaffold to over hear anything.
> 
> I am feeling suffocated already.



Overhear what?! Managers, eh? Tut 

In  STELLANEWS: this is my in-tray:


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a no?


someone at work's doing a full week this week and they're not happy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Overhear what?! Managers, eh? Tut
> 
> In STELLANEWS: this is my in-tray:


your out tray looks full though.

or are those big piles in the pending one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> your out tray looks full though.
> 
> or are those big piles in the pending one?



In-tray x 2. In-trays, if you will.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> In STELLANEWS: this is my in-tray:



What is that notice on the wall?


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 26, 2011)

morning... I have 2 days off but realised last night that I bought tickets to see Josh T. Pearson for Wednesday when I'm WORKING a 13 hour day.........only excuse is that I was drunk when I checked my diary when asked if I could go! I just called work to see if I could swap or use TOIL but it's not looking likely.

I may pop in later to see if I can swap with anyone? moo moo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is that notice on the wall?



It's a scolding notice! It just says OUT but it had to be put above the trolly as the messengers were ignoring massive piles on the trolly and only taking the stuff in the actual out-tray.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a no?



I am being unfairly maligned


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> How dare you.



I hope you have a good excuse.



5t3IIa said:


> Overhear what?! Managers, eh? Tut
> 
> In STELLANEWS: this is my in-tray:



Please tell me those aren't bundles!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2011)

Metro is shut. Local Buses not running til 5pm. Maybe a regional bus could get you to praeus. Someone at the airport will know. / too late advice. You prob won't get there til 5 anyway. What island you going to? 

Lots of work there stels.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bah! Printer that is right next to me has ran out of toner and there aren't any spares which means I now have to use the printer downstairs!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Bah! Printer that is right next to me has ran out of toner and there aren't any spares which means I now have to use the rpinter downstairs!



Embrace the cardio workout


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

lazyboss called in sick


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning draggers
I have a team meeting in 15 minutes.
We've got to choose our where we want to sit in the new open plan office.
I'd like to sit next to a window and in such a position where no one can see what I've got on my screen.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Morning draggers
> I have a team meeting in 15 minutes.
> We've got to choose our where we want to sit in the new open plan office.
> I'd like to sit next to a window and in such a position where no one can see what I've got on my screen.



I doubt anyone else wants that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss called in sick





A _creeping sickness_ I would wager


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I hope you have a good excuse.



I'm taking some time off to come and sit in your front garden and repeatedly gob at the windows.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

__~


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 26, 2011)

Good morning, was hardly on last week, was too busy to drag.

It's a local Glasgow holiday today but we don't get it so at least the phones should be fairly quiet!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

colbhoy said:


> It's a local Glasgow holiday today but we don't get it so at least the phones should be fairly quiet!



Why don't you get it?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm taking some time off to come and sit in your front garden and repeatedly gob at the windows.



Thirsty work.

I'll give you the keys so you can help yourself to cups of tea.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A _creeping sickness_ I would wager


Mr OneShow has come in with a cold today.  I'm wondering how long it'll be until Mr ManFlu is off?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow has come in with a cold today. I'm wondering how long it'll be until Mr ManFlu is off?



Padawan Learner has _dragged_ in with a cold today too


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

they're all at it with their conniving sickie taking ways


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

As well as the windows being shut the blinds are now completely drawn down


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> As well as the windows being shut the blinds are now completely drawn down



Something bad about to go down?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> As well as the windows being shut the blinds are now completely drawn down


Soemone has had a bad experience with a scoffolder


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Something bad about to go down?


the Mayor is raging


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

But I got 24 hours til retirement!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Something bad about to go down?





5t3IIa said:


> Soemone has had a bad experience with a scoffolder



It's Miserable HR Manager being completly paranoid - she can't possibly talk to the insurer about the break in and have a scaffolder overhear - twat!

Doing my head in, literally - getting a headache due to the lack of air.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> But I got 24 hours til retirement!


one last job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> It's Miserable HR Manager being completly paranoid - she can't possibly talk to the insurer about the break in and have a scaffolder overhear - twat!
> 
> Doing my head in, literally - getting a headache due to the lack of air.



You getting one of your headaches? You're a maverick, Me, and we don't have space in this department for the likes of you. Badge and gun _now._


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> one last job



and they give me a rookie as a partner?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and they give me a rookie as a partner?


no else will work with you, you are OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no else will work with you, you are OUT OF CONTROL



but i'm still on the case?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> but i'm still on the case?


Until the DA hears what you've been up to


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Until the DA hears what you've been up to



that business downtown was nothing to do with me


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

good news - I have a window seat


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> good news - I have a window seat



Facing?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Facing?



no, window to my immediate right - quite a nice view too, plenty of greenery and a lovely magnolia tree.
I'm not sure about the 'no one can look at what's on my screen' part, only time will tell.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2011)

Yoohooo deariez

Been fuckin busy!  Fuckin organised and shit.  Shit's all wrong man


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> no, window to my immediate right - quite a nice view too, plenty of greenery and a lovely magnolia tree.



No bad then? I have a car-park behind and wall in front 



BoatieBird said:


> I'm not sure about the 'no one can look at what's on my screen' part, only time will tell.


Boatie after the move:


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why don't you get it?


We have branches all over UK, but mainly in England so we get the English bank holidays (which can be good because I can be off and my kids are at school!)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> but i'm still on the case?


you got 24 hours then I want your badge and gun


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No bad then? I have a car-park behind and wall in front
> 
> Boatie after the move:



It's either that or cultivate some _really_ big hair


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

Lunch plans?
It's gloriously sunny here today so I think a walk is in order.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Lunch plans?
> It's gloriously sunny here today so I think a walk is in order.



I am going for a walk too 
To the post office


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

just back - had a mexican chicken sandwich and a cup of tea , £3.20


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £3.20



Was that their price or yours?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was that their price or yours?


it was  the official price


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going for a walk too
> To the post office


could you nip up here and collect my parcel for you, take it to the post office and post it

tvm


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

just had a nice walk around the market


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was the official price


Have you seen the error of your ways?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you seen the error of your ways?


 i cannot guarantee 100% that they won't return - places need to take cards  except when I leave my wallet at home, then they have to trust me to come back


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

The canteen had sold out of sausage and bacon casserole 

The broccoli and cauliflower bake did not pass muster 

I am still a bit hungry


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

mrs21 wants to work our way through the Hugh Ferney vegetarian cookbook, told her I agree as long as she adds some sausages


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> could you nip up here and collect my parcel for you, take it to the post office and post it
> 
> tvm


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

awaiting shrimp news...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The canteen had sold out of sausage and bacon casserole



Sausage and bacon casserole sounds lush. Did anyone else have it and tell you how great it was?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> awaiting shrimp news...



The one I really liked is sold 

A new shipment of two have arrived which is good but they are a bit shy at the moment. Could not photograph the one hiding under the heater at the back of the tank sadly but got this shot of Mr New Shrimp looking cozy


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The one I really liked is sold
> 
> A new shipment of two have arrived which is good but they are a bit shy at the moment. Could not photograph the one hiding under the heater at the back of the tank sadly but got this shot of Mr New Shrimp looking cozy



 Hopefully they'll settle soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Sideshow Bird.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hopefully they'll settle soon.



Yeah. He has good colouring but seems a little timid. Will go and see him Wednesday and see.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. He has good colouring but seems a little timid. Will go and see him Wednesday and see.



they will soon own that tank


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

Late lunch today

We need some virtual monkeys for the drag!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sausage and bacon casserole sounds lush. Did anyone else have it and tell you how great it was?



Yes, a colleague was extolling it's virtues, so I rushed downstairs, but, alas, too late.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes, a colleague was extolling it's virtues, so I rushed downstairs, but, alas, too late.


did he have a self satisfied sausage smile?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Suddenly the window got opened (a crack) as I sprayed my perfume and she doesn’t like it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Suddenly the window got opened (a crack) as I sprayed my perfume and she doesn’t like it.


But the builders might be able to smell it!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We need some virtual monkeys for the drag!



This reminds me of a manager I once had speaking to a less than clever employee. We were all number crunchers then and she was a thorn in his side. One month her numbers were wrong (again) and he stood there, red in the face and said................ she had better get it right next time or he would sack her and hire a one armed monkey to do her job.

I hate bullying in the workplace but I did laugh and laugh


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had ghost shrimp.

They were cool


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes, a colleague was extolling it's virtues, so I rushed downstairs, but, alas, too late.



I used to hate that when we had a corporate canteen


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I used to hate that when we had a corporate canteen



Someone brought back some fancy chocolate biscuits from France, which are helping me get over the trauma.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Miserable HR Manager is now discussing getting lighting, CCTV and cutting down all the greenary outside our building.

doors and horses....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Miserable HR Manager is now discussing getting lighting, CCTV and cutting down all the greenary outside our building.
> 
> doors and horses....



Will this extra investment mean the Christmas party is pushed back down into the 'recently cleared' basement?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2011)

There's a small kitchen bit in our open plan office, with a fridge and sink and hot water thingy. There's a woman who works here who, _every single time_ I go there to get a cup of tea or whatever, is stood there washing up. I swear she must be bringing in dirty dishes from home and taking advantage of the free soap and hot water.

I don't want to be rude, but I wish she'd fuck off back to her desk so I can make a cup of tea.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There's a small kitchen bit in our open plan office, with a fridge and sink and hot water thingy. There's a woman who works here who, _every single time_ I go there to get a cup of tea or whatever, is stood there washing up. I swear she must be bringing in dirty dishes from home and taking advantage of the free soap and hot water.
> 
> I don't want to be rude, but I wish she'd fuck off back to her desk so I can make a cup of tea.


I suggest you send an email to everyone in the office about this


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Boss Man is gone
Padawan Learner is leaving early to pick up his new car
Radio Woman is on the guillotine
Corporate Man is talking to PR people
The Elf-Factor is wearing those spray on jeans again

IT people are working on the server


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

All quiet here.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is on the guillotine



Poor Radio Woman, what was her crime?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Poor Radio Woman, what was her crime?



The radio station


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

quiet here too


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The radio station



Harsh, yet necessary


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> quiet here too



pub tonight?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pub tonight?


quick one on the way home - out tomorrow night - going to an actual gig


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> quiet here too



can on a bench tonight?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> quick one on the way home - out tomorrow night - going to an actual gig



a gig with music and stuff?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

We are going to *Rules* for dinner soon


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are going to *Rules* for dinner soon


 
http://www.rules.co.uk/menus/

yummm...

Pressed Wild Rabbit
_with black pudding, cider jelly & mustard_

Jugged Hare
_with parsnip puree_

Cropwell Bishop Stilton
_with a selection of biscuits_
_
_


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm finishing off early today...need to pick bike up...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are going to *Rules* for dinner soon


Roast Grouse Salad
_with foie gras, pears & wild herbs_

Steak, Kidney & Oyster Pudding
_with greens_
_or_
Steamed Game Pudding
_with greens_

Sticky Toffee Pudding
_with caramelised walnuts_

I am very hungry now. _
_


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are going to *Rules* for dinner soon


why whisper?

Roast Partridge on Toast, Beef, Apple Crumble... yum!

(missed the partridge )


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

I will have:

Roast Partridge on Toast
_with chanterelles_

Duck Vindaloo
_with cumin rice, plum chutney & poppadoms_

Welsh Rarebit
_on toast_


----------



## machine cat (Sep 26, 2011)

cider time


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are going to *Rules* for dinner soon


 
Potted Shrimps 

I think it will go something like this:

Roast Partridge on Toast with chanterelles
Roast Fillet of Venison with braised salsify, chanteells & sprout tops
Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2011)

Rabbit
Grouse (with chips)
Sticky Toffee Pudding

I'm back from the Yorkshire drag - had a good time with my folks, lots of wine, lots of Geoffrey Boycott like compaining, lots of laughing and loads and loads and loads of food!

Feeling tired and my leg is till a bit weak but I reckon I am back to 80% fitness more or less


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Off out into the rain for me. See you tomorrow.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Rabbit
> Grouse (with chips)
> Sticky Toffee Pudding
> 
> ...



80% fitness sounds good.
Has the steroid treatment been a success then?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Off out into the rain for me. See you tomorrow.



Dark out there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> 80% fitness sounds good.
> Has the steroid treatment been a success then?


I think so - certainly my mobility, balance etc.. is starting to get a lot better but I am still suffering from fatigue, though I am not sure the steroids can do anything about that tbh


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think so - certainly my mobility, balance etc.. is starting to get a lot better but I am still suffering from fatigue, though I am not sure the steroids can do anything about that tbh



Good news or at least better news then Qoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2011)

What have I missed anyway, what has been happening in the drag, owt or nowt?? I want scandal, the dirtier the better


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

I had a biiiiig intray and soemthign about a new shrimp. Looked small to me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What have I missed anyway, what has been happening in the drag, owt or nowt?? I want scandal, the dirtier the better



Mostly about TruXta and Quimmy being on holiday in the same place


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are going to *Rules* for dinner soon


Pressed wild rabbit
Roast wild duck and chips
Sticky wild toffee pudding


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

Coincidence?!

Omg it's _pissing _down and I've got sandals on  I meant to leave on time for once but foolishly answered the phone at 4.59pm and all hell broke loose* and now it's raining!

* someone needed a phone number I had to look for


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

IT people still here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mostly about TruXta and Quimmy being on holiday in the same place


Oh rly


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

better news indeed Quoggy 

News... erm... I got married  (yes I am still excited about it!).

Badgers - you get a yorkshire pud the size of yer head with the beef at Rules


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Badgers - you get a yorkshire pud the size of yer head with the beef at Rules



Is that the Rib of Beef on the bone for two?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

It is, so you have to want the same thing really.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> It is, so you have to want the same thing really.



She will want whatever I want basically


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

Not seafood?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Not seafood?



Hmmm, there could be issues. It does say it is for two people but I should be able to finish the whole thing??


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

But you have to pay for two people still.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> But you have to pay for two people still.



And?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

That'd be £64 for a main course


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> That's £64 for a main course



And?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

Did you win lottery? 

Can I come?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Did you win lottery?
> 
> Can I come?



It is a special treat meal we are invited to.

(I won't have the £64 main)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahhhh


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Still....here....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2011)

White wine drag here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Still....here....drag.....here


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2011)

First proper hectic day in my new job today. Got through it OK though, even if I still have 15+ unread emails that will be a bit difficult to ignore tomorrow. Mondays are always the worst day, I hope ...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

Drag finally done. A solid 12.5 hour drag and tired now. On the DragCiderBus now though, last leg barring a disaster. 

Glad the new gig is working well NVP. Still all pretty rosy?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Long day yesterday but Loseday arrives like a hammer blow. Quick coffee, make lunch and time to get back into the breach. Not a bad day in all as we are off to see Buzzcocks recording tonight.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Walking through cloud to the station and not looking forward to more windowgate today.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Indian summer drag looking good. Forecast seems to suggest that this will hold on until the weekend too  

On the dragbus again (some woman is in MY seat) for an early start. Marmite, cheese, ham and cucumber sarnies packed for lunch. All seems in order so far


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Walking through cloud to the station and not looking forward to more windowgate today.



Windowgate  

I have virusgate today. Boss Man was moaning about our IT set up yesterday. It transpired that the reason I was in work till 9 last night was because he had downloaded a worm virus


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2011)

It's been a long night but I have finally glimpsed prpoer light outside the window. Having read nearly the entirety of The Voyage of The Sable Keech I am about ready to do one final push to the last chapter and then go sleep.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

How is the nocturnal drag Dotty?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

Why are you being nocturnal, dotcommunist?

Morning draggers.  I'm failing today.  Meant to be taking all our accumulated change to the bank but I put it in a bag and it was really heavy so I gave up.

Have put a wash on and will confront the washing-up at some point too.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Coin drag fail


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> a gig with music and stuff?


yes


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2011)

Getting longer by the day, oddly enough. I've taken to giving the dog an extra walk around 2-3 am to enjoy the utter stillness and pin-drop quiet you get in a small town when every other bastard is in bed. I like pretending I am a stealth assassin gliding through the night with my attack hound by my side. It helps the hours fly by


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

I really am shit at being a housewife.  I should bake some bread or something.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

couldn't find my office keys yesterday, searched everywhere last night and this morning, couldn't find them anywhere....until I looked in my manbag, and there they were, where they should have been - keysearch fail and win


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I really am shit at being a housewife.  I should bake some bread or something.



I always picture your drag being in some sort of immaculate pagoda. Wonderful food in immaculate small bowls in a room decorated in white and bamboo. No washing up ever and Tai Chi in the morning


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I always picture your drag being in some sort of immaculate pagoda. Wonderful food in immaculate small bowls in a room decorated in white and bamboo. No washing up ever and Tai Chi in the morning


best drag ever


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

Definitely best drag ever!


----------



## Voley (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Glad the new gig is working well NVP. Still all pretty rosy?


Yeah it's getting much busier now us n00bs have been let loose on the phones and there are plenty of  moments but things are dropping into place. Boss is really helpful - he's rushed off his feet himself but always seems to have time to talk you through stuff. Mondays are always mental mind.


----------



## Voley (Sep 27, 2011)

Did I mention I have Friday off? What's it take to get a cunt round these parts?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Did I mention I have Friday off? What's it take to get a cunt round these parts?



Massive one imo ^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Definitely best drag ever!









This sort of thing but with more bamboo :ccol:


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Massive one imo ^


this ^^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

This hot weather should improve the frock spotting


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This sort of thing but with more bamboo :ccol:



  The reality: 

NVP, how come you get a day off on Friday when you've only just started?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> The reality:



That looks lovely. What is the crazy thing to the left of your telly?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww yes our place here _is _lovely, it's not very Chinese though.  

The crazy thing is a big paper rabbit on tiny concrete wheels.  I found it in the rubbish outside.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 27, 2011)

^^^ still looks lovely....looks like a nice big balcony. Is there much smog?

I'm on a day off but awake since 7am. I have a wash on (towels so a proper hot wash) then I'm going to Asda to buy 2l of Brandy that I'm going to immerse in a demi-john with sugar and damsons.

I popped into work yesterday to see if I could work magic with the rota but I could see no moves so I had to admit defeat & give my gig ticket for tomorrow away. On the upside it was to a friend whose birthday it was yesterday... I also volunteered myself for the most unpopular part of my job for 3 weeks. It was for purely selfish reasons as I need more control over my work for a short period & weekends off. So for first 3 weeks in November I shall work Mon-Fri 8-4. I currently work X3 13 hour shifts so getting up fot work each morning will be interesting.

....oooh....happy tuesday draggers..... NVP you are a cunty cunt like myself who also has Friday off. I shall go to to the gym & hairdressers.....shall you?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> ^^^ still looks lovely....looks like a nice big balcony. Is there much smog?
> 
> I'm on a day off but awake since 7am. I have a wash on (towels so a proper hot wash) then I'm going to Asda to buy 2l of Brandy that I'm going to immerse in a demi-john with sugar and damsons.



There's mega smog!  But in China's defense, we are in a river delta so I guess the air was never going to be great.

Should one always do the towels on a hot wash?    Rather than sticking them in with everything else at 30? 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> The reality: View attachment 13642



Ahhh, the chinese obsession with white walls and bright lights


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Meeting (bleating) at 09:30


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

bad case of borborygmus this morning


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bad case of borborygmus this morning



What was dinner?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> The reality: View attachment 13642



My goodness. This looks exactly like my mum's pad in HK. Identical wallpaper, except the balcony and windows are nicer.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I'm on a day off but awake since 7am. I have a wash on (towels so a proper hot wash) then I'm going to Asda to buy 2l of Brandy that I'm going to immerse in a demi-john with sugar and damsons.
> 
> I popped into work yesterday to see if I could work magic with the rota but I could see no moves so I had to admit defeat & give my gig ticket for tomorrow away. On the upside it was to a friend whose birthday it was yesterday... I also volunteered myself for the most unpopular part of my job for 3 weeks. It was for purely selfish reasons as I need more control over my work for a short period & weekends off. So for first 3 weeks in November I shall work Mon-Fri 8-4. I currently work X3 13 hour shifts so getting up fot work each morning will be interesting.



Your drag always seems busy moons


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bad case of borborygmus this morning



I just had to google that, and I've realised that I suffer from it all the time - now I have a fancy name for it 

Bit of a slow drag into work this morning, but it did give me chance to look around and notice things that I don't normally see.  I didn't realise that I passed 'Pinchgut Farm' on a regular basis.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What was dinner?



pasta.

hopefully a bacon butty will sort the problem out.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I just had to google that, and I've realised that I suffer from it all the time - now I have a fancy name for it



It normally starts around 11am for me, so don't know what's wrong this morning


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bad case of borborygmus this morning


I had to google this too.  I have now learnt something new and can spend the rest of the day taking no information in whatsoever.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> My goodness. This looks exactly like my mum's pad in HK. Identical wallpaper, except the balcony and windows are nicer.



Which are nicer, hers or mine?   I think it's the drying room which makes it look very 'Asian'. I don't remember ever seeing one in England but it seems standard here.

Machine Cat, I had no idea there was a name for that!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Which are nicer, hers or mine?   I think it's the drying room which makes it look very 'Asian'. I don't remember ever seeing one in England but it seems standard here.
> 
> Machine Cat, I had no idea there was a name for that!



Is your fridge in the living room?

It's a word I learnt a while ago but haven't had the oportunity to use it until now


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

Our fridge isn't!  It's in the kitchen!  

In our last flat, in Korea, EVERYTHING was in the living room, even the kitchen and the bed. The only place to retreat to was the bathroom.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> _*Which are nicer, hers or mine?*_   I think it's the drying room which makes it look very 'Asian'. I don't remember ever seeing one in England but it seems standard here.



I think yours is nicer but me mum's one is cleaner 
Her flat is in Hong Kong.
The rooms are like mega small - and she has tiles running through the hallway that has a woody effect.
Think she got her furniture from Ikea...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning!

Late start after dropping car off at garage.  Awaiting the call with the damage now


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Our fridge isn't! It's in the kitchen!
> 
> In our last flat, in Korea, EVERYTHING was in the living room, even the kitchen and the bed. The only place to retreat to was the bathroom.





Every flat I lived in in China had the fridge in the living room. Even if there was space for it in the kitchen


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> me mum's one is cleaner



I would put money on that.  

*thumbs though yellow pages for Ayi*



machine cat said:


> Every flat I lived in in China had the fridge in the living room. Even if there was space for it in the kitchen



Did you have the washing machine in the bathroom?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

> Detectives wanted - have you seen the large hardback book *The Directory of Grant Making Trusts 2010-11*anywhere? This was bought recently and is expensive to replace. Please let me know if you have it, or have seen it lying around.


I reckon the burglars took it.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Did you have the washing machine in the bathroom?



Of course! 

Both fridge and washing machine also had a frilly cloth on top too.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah-ha Machine Cat!  But did you have a stupid dish sterilizer taking up loads of room where an oven could have been?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2011)

Today is a good day for today I have leftover Indian takeaway for lunch.

Chicken jalfrezi, bombay aloo and rice, since you asked.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Late start after dropping car off at garage. Awaiting the call with the damage now


I estimate £100,000


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I estimate £100,000


Time for a new car then


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Ah-ha Machine Cat! But did you have a stupid dish sterilizer taking up loads of room where an oven could have been?



No 

Thinking about it - one of the things I miss most is turning the handle of the clothes rail on my balcony. I used to go there and use it even if I didn't have any clothes to hang.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> one of the things I miss most is turning the handle of the clothes rail on my balcony. I used to go there and use it even if I didn't have any clothes to hang.



  That's a wonderful thing.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> That's a wonderful thing.



If I ever manage to buy my own place I will install one in the kitchen


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Your drag always seems busy moons



It can be esp when I take on extra work (I could do that every week!!) but if I keep it to my 37.5 hours then I do them over 3 days. I write 13 hours but in reality I'm at work for 13.5 hrs (but getting paid for 12.5). Not that I ever finish on time hence this TOIL malarky. I actually prefer these 3 long days as I often have stretches of 4/5/6 days off without using A/L. My work is going through some major changes ands soon my job role will change again with us all given a choice of where we want to be. No guarantee we will get what we want....and I don't want to change at all!!

Due to a swap with a colleague I'm only working 2 (long days) this week but that means 4 next week. My work also attempts to block urban due to adult content but I get in via urban.net


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Late start after dropping car off at garage. Awaiting the call with the damage now


I though they were doing that on Friday?

Back at work, feeling a little weak and my right (dodgy) leg is really aching but it is quite good to be getting back into a routine drag!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I though they were doing that on Friday?


Just had the MOT done on Friday, but needed some repairs. The guy that does that was off on the afternoon and they were fully booked yesterday.

Saw him this morning to get his number on the sly for when he opens his own place


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> it is quite good to be getting back into a routine drag!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

day off today 

i'm alright jack


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> day off today


Dragging, is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> If I ever manage to buy my own place I will install one in the kitchen


why don't you attach a handle to the wall now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Dragging, is it?


no, i came here to let you know because i thought you might like to know i'll be thinking of you while i'm in the pub all afternoon. briefly - fleetingly - but i will be thinking of you at some point today


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i came here to let you know because i thought you might like to know i'll be thinking of you while i'm in the pub all afternoon. briefly - fleetingly - but i will be thinking of you at some point today


That is very considerate of you


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That is very considerate of you


why, thank you  i might bring some of you back a bottle of pub smell.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Meeting over. Was pointless and boring and now busy. Oh well, I do have a Lion Bar


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> why don't you attach a handle to the wall now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


This feeling will not last but for the moment I am basking in enjoying being back at work!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 27, 2011)

god knows what happened but my last post on this thread sent my laptop into a spin!! It has taken me till now to sort it out. I would not have been so bothered but I needed access to a recipe before I could go shopping. LOL....I should stay off the drag thread when not actually dragging....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

I have to call angry/moany woman now. She is either angry or moany or both every day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This feeling will not last but for the moment I am basking in enjoying being back at work!


I give it until Thursday at the latest


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I give it until Thursday at the latest


i give it till fucking lunchtime


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got talked about in front of my back at the Manager's Meeting. They are simply _desperate_ to keep me once the posish I'm covering is filled, and I believe I heard someone say they have budget for a band higher than I'm currently on


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i give it till fucking lunchtime


Ever the optimist


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got talked about in front of my back at the Manager's Meeting. They are simply _desperate_ to keep me once the posish I'm covering is filled, and I believe I heard someone say they have budget for a band higher than I'm currently on



So you did not _*blow*_ your chance?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So you did not _*blow*_ your chance?


give it time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So you did not _*blow*_ your chance?



I beg your *pardon*?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just spent 40 minutes reading an excerpt of a book on this new website: http://unbound.co.uk/ where authors pitch and idea and you can pledge money to fund the publication of the book.

I really like the book but it's not worth me pledging as there's only 4 days left and only 15% has been pledged so far.  I really want to know what happens next though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I beg your *pardon*?



Well, just that you are not a girl to take things *lying down* with your career options.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just spent 40 minutes reading an excerpt of a book on this new website: http://unbound.co.uk/ where authors pitch and idea and you can pledge money to fund the publication of the book.
> 
> I really like the book but it's not worth me pledging as there's only 4 days left and only 15% has been pledged so far. I really want to know what happens next though.


it ends


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

Got to renew my annual goldcard this week - £3009.40 (that is with 5% off the full price!) 

£3009.40 just to go to work basically


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Got to renew my annual goldcard this week - £3009.40 (that is with 5% off the full price!)
> 
> £3009.40 just to go to work basically




That's shocking.
What do you actually get for this princely sum - unlimited travel?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Got to renew my annual goldcard this week - £3009.40 (that is with 5% off the full price!)
> 
> £3009.40 just to go to work basically


cheesus! that's a lot!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> £3009.40 just to go to work basically



Do you get a season ticket loan from work Qoggy?

Still nasty either way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well, just that you are not a girl to take things *lying down* with your career options.



My god, man! I would be the boss of you _*ALL*_ if is was as easy as compromising my principles!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That's shocking.
> What do you actually get for this princely sum - unlimited travel?





marty21 said:


> cheesus! that's a lot!



It's a yearly from Maidenhead to London and includes an all London travelzones card. I could get it cheaper if I just did Maidenhead to Paddington but then I'd have to get something to cover me to and from work and when I go off to Surrey for stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not sure how much I spend on travel, maybe a grand a year? I get weekly 1-2 travel cards some weeks (£27.60) and sometimes drive in for a few days

£3k


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Got to renew my annual goldcard this week - £3009.40 (that is with 5% off the full price!)
> 
> £3009.40 just to go to work basically



Christ! I though mine was bad!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you get a season ticket loan from work Qoggy?
> 
> Still nasty either way


Yeah, a monthly sum comes off my wages so I _kind of_ don't notice it but still


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't like working more than a 45 minute commute away - so I;m only prepared to work in central London, East, and North - once got offered a job on the Old Kent Rd, but it would have taken ages to get there by Public transport so turned it down


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

What are people having for lunch?

I have ham and Philli to make sandwiches but am going to go wild and spend money instead - inspire me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What do you actually get for this princely sum - *unlimited travel*?



Qoggy tomorrow:







Qoggy Friday Eve:






Qoggy Freeday:






Qoggy Saturday:


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> What are people having for lunch?
> 
> I have ham and Philli to make sandwiches but am going to go wild and spend money instead - inspire me.



BK?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> BK?


Oo - I'd love a burger actually.

There is a chicken shop that may do burgers across the road.  I have not experimented with this previously.  It will then be naughty on the money count and the not very healthy count.  Not sure I have the balls to be _that_ naughty on a Tuesday.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> inspire me.



http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-dianafishbar/menu


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm not sure how much I spend on travel, maybe a grand a year? I get weekly 1-2 travel cards some weeks (£27.60) and sometimes drive in for a few days
> 
> £3k



£27 a week isn't that bad considering a pint costs at least £45 in London. My weekly travel card is £30 a week.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

I spend about £20 PAYG a week on the Oyster


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> £27 a week isn't that bad considering a pint costs at least £45 in London. My weekly travel card is £30 a week.


Basically a week's travel costs me the same as Half a pint - which is a bargain imo


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> What are people having for lunch?
> 
> I have ham and Philli to make sandwiches but am going to go wild and spend money instead - inspire me.



Houmous, carrot and salad sandwich.
And I think I'll be sneaky and have a slightly longer lunch break than I should so I can go clothes shopping for the bloke (who's 40th birthday is approaching)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> the bloke (who's 40th birthday is approaching)



Mid life crisis yet?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Oo - I'd love a burger actually.
> 
> There is a chicken shop that may do burgers across the road. I have not experimented with this previously. It will then be naughty on the money count and the not very healthy count. Not sure I have the balls to be _that_ naughty on a Tuesday.



it's a bit of a treak to the nearest BK for me - about 15 minute walk, which is too long at Lunch-time - so I'm limited to the 3 or 4 cafes around here - heading out in a bit - might try one of their burgers actually


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Houmous, carrot and salad sandwich.
> And I think I'll be sneaky and have a slightly longer lunch break than I should so I can go clothes shopping for the bloke (who's 40th birthday is approaching)


leather trousers are a perfect gift for a 40 year old bloke


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mid life crisis yet?



No signs as yet, although I did catch him looking at hod rods on eBay the other day .
He sold his motorbike at the start of the year and we put the money towards a caravan 



marty21 said:


> leather trousers are a perfect gift for a 40 year old bloke



 thanks for the tip marty


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a bit of a treak to the nearest BK for me - about 15 minute walk



It will not be long till they deliver


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

At one of my previous jobs we got the local McDs to deliver breakfasts to us when we were doing overtime on a Saturday.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> At one of my previous jobs we got the local McDs to deliver breakfasts to us when we were doing overtime on a Saturday.



What did you have?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leather trousers are a perfect gift for a 40 year old bloke



When my dad got remarried, at the age of 40-something, he wore leather trousers.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What did you have?


Sausage and Egg McMuffin meal with OJ.  If I was particularly hungover - a Double Sausage and Egg McMuffin meal with OJ


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Sausage and Egg McMuffin meal with OJ. If I was particularly hungover - a Double Sausage and Egg McMuffin meal with OJ



We are identical


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Not sure about what to eat today...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh ffs - sideshow boss is doing her "there's quite a lot of work here, do you want it all? I mean I don't want to overburden you but some of it _is_ from last week ..."

Just give me the fucking work, that is why I am here and what I am being paid to do  Though lucky I wasn't ill for another week or else when would the work (all of which is date stamped last week) have got done? Especially as it was, according to my other colleague, "a quiet week" last week


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure about what to eat today...



Let's go to Baggers restaurant in Nuremberg for lunch?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are identical


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Let's go to Baggers restaurant in Nuremberg for lunch?



I'm off to Fatsos instead.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are identical


you are borg


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a cheeseburger and chips at the cafe, not too bad - not as good as BK though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm off to Fatsos instead.



Fatsos?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had a cheeseburger and chips at the cafe, not too bad - not as good as BK though



Cheaper?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


>



I have exactly that breakfast at McDs


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have exactly that breakfast at McDs


I know - 

Trying to imagine you with boobs was keeping me amused for a while though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Trying to imagine you with boobs was keeping my amused for a while though.



We must never be allowed to meet


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheaper?


£3.55, with a cup of tea - slightly cheaper I guess


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fatsos?



*Fatso's*

*Motto:* "Feeding the People"
*Order:* Chicken Tikka butty (white bap) with lettuce, cucumber and onions. Prawn Cocktail Crisps (Seabrook).
*Price:* £2.08p
*Taste:* Lush 

*Experience:* People were queuing out the door, despite this the service was extremely fast. They had a large selection of butties, jacket potatoes and soups at very good prices. The ingredients looked fresh the the helpings were generous.

*Downsides:* Sweetcorn was on offer.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Downsides:* Sweetcorn was on offer.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



It was an option though, so I'm willing to forgive them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leather trousers are a perfect gift for a 40 year old bloke


I wish you'd told me last year


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 27, 2011)

shopping fail 
Bloke's clothes can be really boring sometimes can't they?
I couldn't find anything for him, but I did get a new top for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

That doesn't sound like shopping fail to me


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I wish you'd told me last year


they are also an excellent present for a 50 year old


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they are also an excellent present for a 50 year old


I believe he might need them then once he has got his motorbike 

(I asked for a side-car.... he laughed)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Fatso's*
> 
> *Motto:* "Feeding the People"
> *Order:* Chicken Tikka butty (white bap) with lettuce, cucumber and onions. Prawn Cocktail Crisps (Seabrook).
> ...



I noticed at the weekend that in the shopping centre in Bradford (Kirkgate/Westgate..something gate) there was a stand selling just sweetcorn kernals - hot, buttered in a polystyrene cup.

I also counted three branches of Greggs (two in the shopping centre and one outside)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Talking of birthdays


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

That food from *Fatso's - **'Feeding the People'* has really filled me up.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I noticed at the weekend that in the shopping centre in Bradford (Kirkgate/Westgate..something gate) there was a stand selling just sweetcorn kernals - hot, buttered in a polystyrene cup.



*shudder*



> I also counted three branches of Greggs (two in the shopping centre and one outside)



Only three?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *shudder*



http://www.thesneeze.com/steve-dont-eat-it/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *shudder*
> 
> Only three?


I only saw three but there could have been more. I did not partake of a pasty as we were having a slap-up curry later (at Kashmir on Morley Street, it was alright!)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jackie at the caff was surprised at my burger and chips order

Jackie - you don't normally order a burger
me - I fancied a change
Jackie - did you enjoy it
me - yes
Jackie - our regulars do like the burgers
me - it was nice - cheers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Jackie at the caff was surprised at my burger and chips order
> 
> Jackie - you don't normally order a burger
> me - I fancied a change
> ...



She _so_ wants you!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Jackie at the caff was surprised at my burger and chips order
> 
> Jackie - you don't normally order a burger
> me - I fancied a change
> ...



We are really living Marty old son, really living life


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

The real chain of events:



marty21 said:


> Jackie at the caff was surprised at my burger and chips order
> 
> Jackie - you don't normally order a burger
> me - *I am a bit short of change*
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I only saw three but there could have been more. I did not partake of a pasty as we were having a slap-up curry later (at Kashmir on Morley Street, it was alright!)



Greggs are currently doing a 'spicy' flavoured pasty which is pretty good I have to say.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2011)

Leftover lunch curry was good, although the thing I assumed was a chunk of tomato turned out to be a chunk of lime, which was a bit of an unexpected taste explosion as I crunched down on it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Leftover lunch curry was good, although the thing I assumed was a chunk of tomato turned out to be a chunk of lime, which was a bit of an unexpected taste explosion as I crunched down on it.



WooooooH

Not the lime pickle?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> WooooooH
> 
> Not the lime pickle?



No, fresh lime.

I fuckin love lime pickle. Wish I had some right now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No, fresh lime.
> 
> I fuckin love lime pickle. Wish I had some right now.



I am a fan of lime pickle too but when expecting tomato it would be a WooooooH surprise for sure 

In other news I am packing up in about 40 minutes


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

what?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am a fan of lime pickle too but when expecting tomato it would be a WooooooH surprise for sure
> 
> In other news I am packing up in about 40 minutes


wut?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what?





marty21 said:


> wut?



Off to see NMTB tonight on the BBC and all sorts


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

NMTB?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm off to see a tinker and a tailor, and maybe also a soldier and a sailor


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> NMTB?



Never Mind The Buzzcocks 



Biddlybee said:


> I'm off to see a tinker and a tailor, and maybe also a soldier and a sailor



Spy?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm off to see The Civil Wars


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm off to see The Civil Wars


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

I may see Mr. QofG's dancing...if I'm lucky.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Spy?


maybe


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

I may see my cats farting.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Never Mind The Buzzcocks



Ah.

I'm off to see a pint of cider.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I may see my cats farting.



I have only ever heard my cat fart once and it was hilarious. I want him to do it again so I can laugh at him!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ah.
> 
> I'm off to see a pint of cider.



I may have supplies for the bus ride to BBC TV Centre


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 27, 2011)

Does mr QOG's dance professionally, Queen of goths?

The drag is well and truly over here.  I think I dodged coin fail gate.  

Tuesday drag must be nearly over for the Western dragging contingent too?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

I am outta here.

Adieu to the east and to the western draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> *Does mr QOG's dance professionally, Queen of goths?*
> 
> The drag is well and truly over here. I think I dodged coin fail gate.
> 
> Tuesday drag must be nearly over for the Western dragging contingent too?


No he does not just for the pleasure of himself...and others


----------



## machine cat (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I may have supplies for the bus ride to BBC TV Centre



And while you're in the audience?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> And while you're in the audience?


they will supply him with pints of fun


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

Right, I am going to hobble on home. Laters y'all


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have only ever heard my cat fart once and it was hilarious. I want him to do it again so I can laugh at him!



Did he looked shocked?
Our dogs always look startled when they do a loud fart


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> And while you're in the audience?



Hmmm, had not thought that far ahead. A solution will present itself. Hopping on the 220 now with HHGTTG audio book for company. I hope it is a nice journey.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Apropos of nothing, my knickers have been giving me wedgies all day today and it's starting to piss me off now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Apropos of nothing, my knickers have been giving me wedgies all day today and it's starting to piss me off now.



Pop to the bathroom and slip them in your handbag


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hmmm, had not thought that far ahead. A solution will present itself. Hopping on the 220 now with *HHGTTG* audio book for company. I hope it is a nice journey.


is it national acronym day or summat? FFS


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> is it national acronym day or summat? FFS



YII 

(Yes It Is) 

HTH


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

ah, just got the other one


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pop to the bathroom and slip them in your handbag


Pervert! 


Biddlybee said:


> is it national acronym day or summat? FFS


I know - I was going to shout at him for that one too but then I googled it in case it was really obvious and felt like I should have known it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

...and I think it's time to go home!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

Car park drag waiting to pick other half up from college. She was supposed to finish at 5


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Car park drag waiting to pick other half up from college. She was supposed to finish at 5



She is up to no good


----------



## Voley (Sep 27, 2011)

I spoke to a great bloke today. Imagine you were phoning someone. What would be your introductory line? 'Hello?' 'Good morning'? 'This is Mr or Mrs X from xxxx speaking', possibly? My guy topped anything humdrum like that. 'FUCKING CUNTS!' was his, which I have to say is a cracking way of gaining the listener's attention. Sadly the rest of his conversation didn't quite live up to his opening gambit but he certainly gains my respect for initial impact.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She is up to no good


Apparently I should have parked on double yellow lines outside the main entrance instead of using the pick up point in the car park


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> I spoke to a great bloke today. Imagine you were phoning someone. What would be your introductory line? 'Hello?' 'Good morning'? 'This is Mr or Mrs X from xxxx speaking', possibly? My guy topped anything humdrum like that. 'FUCKING CUNTS!' was his, which I have to say is a cracking way of gaining the listener's attention. Sadly the rest of his conversation didn't quite live up to his opening gambit but he certainly gains my respect for initial impact.


Reminds me of a chef that worked for one of our customers who used to phone us. He had a very strong Italian accent and the only word you could make out was fuck, which was probably only because he said it so often


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2011)

Has Badgers mentioned British Cheese Week? 

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...using-a-stink-in-a-town-near-you-2359792.html


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Did he looked shocked?
> Our dogs always look startled when they do a loud fart


No - he adopted his usual air of superior nonchalence! However sneezes always take him by surprise


----------



## colacubes (Sep 27, 2011)

I was just molested by 2 draggers in the street outside the tube   An innocent woman can't even stumble home alone late at night without being targeted


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I was just molested by 2 draggers in the street outside the tube  An innocent woman can't even stumble home alone late at night without being targeted


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Has Badgers mentioned British Cheese Week?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...using-a-stink-in-a-town-near-you-2359792.html


i'd be interested to hear chrisfilter's take on this promotional week


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 28, 2011)

I just knelt on the bed and the slat broke. 



When I say 'the bed' I mean my host's new sofa bed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I just knelt on the bed and the slat broke.
> 
> When I say 'the bed' I mean my host's new sofa bed.


as long as the bed doesn't turn out to be the pavement when s/he finds out


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2011)

Goooooooooooooooooood morning Viet Drag!

It has been another productive night at DotCommunist Towers. Headway has been made into the novel Prador Moon. A blacklit walk of the dog has confirmed that the council genuinely have gone ahead with their power/money saving plan of only lighting half of the street lights. Have caught up with some missed episodes of Being Human and renewed my hopeless lust for the pert girl who once played Sugar in that teen lesbian dram Sugar Rush.

Also I note with distaste that the  back of the old tannery has had another window put in.

Man down the road with painted out windows is definetly building something. What's he building in there? we have a right to know.

/waites


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning!  How long until you're ready for bed?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning greeting to you yugi!
I'm going to power through till lunchtime I think. It is recycling day and I won't be able to rest easy till I know they have taken away my cans and bottles.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 28, 2011)

I can understand that, who could rest with something like that hanging over them.  

Your nocturnal doings make me a little nostalgic for the days when a silent walk down to the 24 hour ASDA was the high point of my night.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

morning


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning machine cat, you're up and about early?  Got things to do?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2011)

Jah bless machine cat. Or [insert deity of choice] bless. It's shaping up to be another azure wednesday in kettering town. Blue skies for all and remember that every moment of this day is officially past the tipping point towards the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Yawn, only Wednesday/Deadsday/Humpday today 

Buzzcocks was good last night. The Hoff was hosting which was amusing. Peter Serafinowicz was on one one of the teams and 3 other annoying people.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning machine cat, you're up and about early? Got things to do?



How are the small white bowls this morning?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Badgers!

I'm off out to humiliate myself at the local hospital by trying to get a prescription.    This mission cannot fail!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning Badgers!
> 
> I'm off out to humiliate myself at the local hospital by trying to get a prescription.  This mission cannot fail!





Hospital missions are rarely an easy part of a day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Blue skies for all and remember that every moment of this day is officially past the tipping point towards the weekend.


I'm hoping that gets me through the day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2011)

Meh


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

had a mini tour of Islington pubs last night, and went to a gig on my own! T'was excellent - only Wednesday though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm hoping that gets me through the day.



Looking bright and winning out there so far


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2011)

Over half the week done for me. Hoping for another relatively quiet day punctuated by sudden, thrilling outbursts of random abuse.


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Looking bright and winning out there so far


Cornwall weather forecast is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





right through the weekend. It's great here now all the tourists have returned to their respective drags. One of my favourite times of the year.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Over half the week done for me. Hoping for another relatively quiet day punctuated by sudden, thrilling outbursts of random abuse.



Thrilling outbursts sound good to me


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 28, 2011)

About 30 degrees and kind of foggy/smoggy here.  Think we might get a storm.  

Hospital trip was baffling but semi-successful.

Hope the sunshine keeps everyone going through humpday.


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2011)

30 degrees eh Yugi? I loved it when I lived in countries where temperatures like that were routine. Even if its foggy. I liked going out in the pissing rain during monsoon and it _still_ being boiling.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning machine cat, you're up and about early? Got things to do?



I couldn't sleep so decided to get to the drag early.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning Badgers!
> 
> I'm off out to humiliate myself at the local hospital by trying to get a prescription.  This mission cannot fail!



Make sure you bring plenty of cigarettes for the long wait.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> 30 degrees eh Yugi? I loved it when I lived in countries where temperatures like that were routine. Even if its foggy. I liked going out in the pissing rain during monsoon and it _still_ being boiling.



That is the nicest thing about tropical(ish) parts of the world, when it rains it's still warm!  

Where did you like living the most?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning.

TVSB has called in sick again.  I think cuntboss upset him yesterday by trying to get him to use the phone


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2011)

It's bloody gorgeous out there today, I cross the canal several times on my way to work and it looked particularly beautiful this morning with wisps of mist hanging over the water.
It's made me pine for my boatie days 

I am being cheered up by the thought of going out for lunch today. 
It's to celebrate the retirement of a colleague who has been here for 38 years.
Yes, you did read that correctly - 38 fucking years


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning everyone.

Train journey in was spoilt slightly by the accompanying smell of cats piss (I checked it wasn't me). Good news though as the fitting of a scaffolding alarm (horses bolting and doors springs to mind again ) means that MHRM has to sit opposite me rather than next to me.

No more of her looking at my screen and moving all her stuff onto the edge of my desk!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 28, 2011)

Not only is today my pre-holiday freeday, but our team is hosting a charity coffee and cake morning, so there's cake everywhere you look. Cake everywhere. Cake cake cake. About 15 cakes at the last count.

I made a raspberry, blueberry and lime drizzle cake. Go me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Gah, busy already and no letting up today


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Not only is today my pre-holiday freeday, but our team is hosting a charity coffee and cake morning, so there's cake everywhere you look. Cake everywhere. Cake cake cake. About 15 cakes at the last count.
> 
> I made a raspberry, blueberry and lime drizzle cake. Go me.


Can you save a slice of chocolate fudge cake for me?  I'll stick a pound in the pot - what charity is it for?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning. This is today's in-tray. Pretty much sums up how I feel.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 28, 2011)

That's the saddest photo, stella.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Can you save a slice of chocolate fudge cake for me? I'll stick a pound in the pot - what charity is it for?



Macmillan cancer support. Have wrapped you a slice in a napkin.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Not only is today my pre-holiday freeday, but our team is hosting a charity coffee and cake morning, so there's cake everywhere you look. Cake everywhere. Cake cake cake. About 15 cakes at the last count.
> 
> I made a raspberry, blueberry and lime drizzle cake. Go me.



A slice of your raspberry creation please.
Sounds lovely


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all - sunny here, which is nice

You okay stells?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Not only is today my pre-holiday freeday, but our team is hosting a charity coffee and cake morning, so there's cake everywhere you look. Cake everywhere. Cake cake cake. About 15 cakes at the last count.
> 
> I made a raspberry, blueberry and lime drizzle cake. Go me.



We're having one of these tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

bus broke down again this morning (presumably not the same actual bus)  - about the 4th time in the last fortnight - it was driving in 1st gear most of the way as well, luckily I was only a couple of stops from where I get off, so I was able to enjoy a short stroll


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - sunny here, which is nice
> 
> You okay stells?



Yes, thank you  Well, pretty much, you know  A friend of mine died on Monday and I feel a bit flat today. Don't need sympathy but thanks if that was anyone's immedate reaction


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am in a waiting for information limbo.
There is a lot coming up that I need to sort out but have to wait until Friday for a few meetings to happen before I can get full instructions and go ahead.  Once that happens it will be mental for a few days.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.
> 
> TVSB has called in sick again. I think cuntboss upset him yesterday by trying to get him to use the phone



I so *heart* him, what a boy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

This morning on the bus some man gave me the glad eye, a number of times, before brushing up very close to my arm as he got off....got off the bus not got off on himself iyswim!

Unfortunately he was a rather elderly, rather smelly, man of the road type chap. Still it was attention!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2011)

I sat next to a stinker on the tube today. Eye-watering but, it's a seat.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Seen this morning in the shop


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking cake too


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2011)

Do people not look at you strangly as you get your phone out to take pictures in shops?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I sat next to a stinker on the tube today. Eye-watering but, it's a seat.


stinky man thinks you're his girlfriend now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> stinky man thinks you're his girlfriend now



They always do


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Do people not look at you strangly as you get your phone out to take pictures in shops?



I am known in the borough. Actually one of the sandwich shop girls asked my why I take photos. I told her that a women I work with likes to know what special cakes they have. I lie basically


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am known in the borough. Actually one of the sandwich shop girls asked my why I take photos. I told her that a women I work with likes to know what special cakes they have. I lie basically


you should have said, I'm special and I like to take pictures of special people, and special things


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am known in the borough. Actually one of the sandwich shop girls asked my why I take photos. I told her that a women I work with likes to know what special cakes they have. I lie basically



Have the people who work in Mr Big Shrimp's yard said anything yet?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Have the people who work in Mr Big Shrimp's yard said anything yet?



They glare at me and ask if I am 'okay' mainly


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Can someone explain Louie Spence to me please?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can someone explain Louie Spence to me please?



The very definition of "15 minutes of fame!"...mind you I reckon you could carrty off that t-shirt just as well as Louie!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Lunch plans people? I am going for the late option (2pm ish) as it might be another late finish. Hankering for a jacket potato today and have three topping choices that I fancy but can't choose which:

1. Cheese then beans
2. Cheese then beans with one sausage
3. Cheese then beans with two sausages

All with butter and black pepper of course ^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The very definition of "15 minutes of fame!"...mind you I reckon you could carrty off that t-shirt just as well as Louie!



The thing I do not get is he can dance, that much is obvious but he can barely speak. Why is he on TV talking?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys! Look! Woman said 'Want hot bacon?' and I said 'Golly, why the cunt not?' and look!1!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.firebox.com/product/3644/VW-Camper-Van-Tent?itc=4


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The thing I do not get is he can dance, that much is obvious but he can barely speak. *Why is he on TV talking*?


That I can't answer you!

Is he doing panto somewhere, I bet he is! Infact I think he may be at Wimbledon, or was that last year *goes off to check*


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans people? I am going for the late option (2pm ish) as it might be another late finish. Hankering for a jacket potato today and have three topping choices that I fancy but can't choose which:
> 
> 1. Cheese then beans
> 2. Cheese then beans with one sausage
> ...


Sausage on a potato? 

It's British Cheese Week Badgers! 

My lunch... ryvitas with houmous and lettuce (I forgot the carrots at home), pineapple, a pear and nectarine and a cuppa  (saving my banana for after boxing). Oh, and t'll be a late lunch including a trip to Robert Dyas, boots and Clintons.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That I can't answer you!
> 
> Is he doing panto somewhere, I bet he is! Infact I think he may be at Wimbledon, or was that last year *goes off to check*


Dandini in "Cinderella" in Manchester this year, panto fans

http://www.ffe-uk.com/news.php?newsid=18

He was in "Peter Pan" at Wimbledon last year.

Do you know I get paid to sort of know this kind of knowledge, that's quite sad isn't it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans people? I am going for the late option (2pm ish) as it might be another late finish. Hankering for a jacket potato today and have three topping choices that I fancy but can't choose which:
> 
> 1. Cheese then beans
> 2. Cheese then beans with one sausage
> ...



the addition of sausage makes it a meal fit for a king


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans people? I am going for the late option (2pm ish) as it might be another late finish. Hankering for a jacket potato today and have three topping choices that I fancy but can't choose which:
> 
> 1. Cheese then beans
> 2. Cheese then beans with one sausage
> ...



Go for option 3.

I will be going to *Fatso's* again


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 28, 2011)

I have some cold jacket potatoes to eat.
Pretty crummy as they're in 99p store plastic bag.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think sausage and egg sarnie today, have to decide whether to have it in a toasted sandwich or not toasted


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I'd have just cheese and beans - not sure about a sausage on a baked potato, that's possibly a step too far for me!

I am back on the diet fare of

Radish, Tomatoes, Carrot Sticks, Sugar Snap Peas
Very Light Philly Pot
Three Melba Toasts
Bag of low fat crips
Weight Watchers digestive-style oat biscuits (they are not great but hey ho)


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2011)

I have choices to make:

Starters

Today’s fresh home-made soup

Deep-fried whitebait with a smoked paprika

crème fraîche dip

Watermelon & feta salad with a mint dressing

Deep-fried calamari with chilli & lime dip

Mini mezze of home-baked breads,

marinated olives and taramasalata

Mains

Beef fillet slices in a paprika-cream sauce,

with rice £6.95

Fish pie topped with creamy mashed potato

served with greens, leeks and peas £7.95

Roast mushroom risotto topped with

wilted roquette £6.95

Beef & Chianti lasagne with garlic bread

and dressed roquette £7.95

Baked goat’s cheese topped with a

caramelised apple and herb crust, served on

beef tomato and watercress £6.95

Sausage & mash with onion gravy £7.95

Breaded pork loin with free-range fried egg,

dressed mixed salad and chips £6.95

Puddings

Beechdean Farmhouse ice-cream

and a home-baked cookie

Lemon tart with crème fraîche

Winter-fruit sponge pudding and custard

Chocolate mousse with whipped cream

Cappuccino cheesecake


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I'd have just cheese and beans - not sure about a sausage on a baked potato, that's possibly a step too far for me!
> 
> I am back on the diet fare of
> 
> ...



add some sausages


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have choices to make:
> 
> Starters
> 
> ...



Deep-fried whitebait with a smoked paprika

Sausage & mash with onion gravy

Winter-fruit sponge pudding and custard


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have choices to make:
> 
> Starters
> 
> ...



Mini mezze of home-baked breads, marinated olives and taramasalata

Breaded pork loin with free-range fried egg, dressed mixed salad and chips (or possibly the mushroom risotto...but that doesn't have chips so not sure!)

Lemon tart with crème fraîche


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I'm going to go for the watermelon and feta salad to start, but that's as far as I've got.
Maybe fish pie, maybe the beef in paprika cream sauce


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, thank you  Well, pretty much, you know  A friend of mine died on Monday and I feel a bit flat today. Don't need sympathy but thanks if that was anyone's immedate reaction


Yeh, I know - sorry chuck, forgot, still deep in me own shit here


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have choices to make:
> 
> Starters
> 
> ...



Mini mezze of home-baked breads, marinated olives and taramasalata

Sausage & mash with onion gravy

Beechdean Farmhouse ice-cream and a home-baked cookie


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2011)

Whitebait
Lasagne (although not sure about the roquette )
Ice cream with cookie


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Whitebait
> Lasagne (although not sure about the roquette )
> Ice cream with cookie



the word rocquette reallt gets on my nerves, it's rocket ffs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have choices to make:
> 
> Starters
> 
> ...



I love these virtual menus bits.

I'd have

Deep-fried calamari with chilli & lime dip
Beef & Chianti lasagne with garlic bread and dressed roquette
Cappuccino cheesecake


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2011)

Where are you going Boatie?  That menu looks lush.

after a lot of thought I will have:
Deep-fried calamari with chilli & lime dip
Beef fillet slices in a paprika-cream sauce,
 with rice
Beechdean Farmhouse ice-cream
 and a home-baked cookie


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2011)

Mini mezze of home-baked breads, marinated olives and taramasalata
Beef & Chianti lasagne with garlic bread and dressed roquette
Lemon tart with crème fraîche


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2011)

Hydra says draaaaaag! I hear it is warmer in London than here. At least I'm not in the office...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hydra says draaaaaag! I hear it is warmer in London than here. At least I'm not in the office...



How was your birthday


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I have some cold jacket potatoes to eat.
> Pretty crummy as they're in 99p store plastic bag.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> the word rocquette reallt gets on my nerves, it's rocket ffs


I was wondering why they don't just put goulash for the beef strips too, but that's being dead picky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

I appear to have lost the will to work. Opps.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I appear to have lost the will to work. Opps.


It didn't last long


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have choices to make:



Watermelon & feta salad with a mint dressing
Beef fillet slices in a paprika-cream sauce,
Beechdean Farmhouse ice-cream and a home-baked cookie


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Late lunch win time. Off out into the sunshine. Might nose in the charity shop and sniff out a jacket spud


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How was your birthday



That was ages ago. I went to a wedding this weekend, is that what you're thinking of? In which case it was ace.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> *Where are you going Boatie?* That menu looks lush.
> 
> after a lot of thought I will have:
> Deep-fried calamari with chilli & lime dip
> ...



Not in london 

I went for the watermelon & feta salad, and then for the beef in paprika cream sauce (which, as biddly pointed out, is goulash by any other name).  No pudding as I was too stuffed.
It was all really tasty, but the watermelon & feta was particularly lush - I think I'm going to have a go at recreating it at home.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have choices to make:
> 
> ...



Deep-fried calamari with chilli & lime dip
Sausage & mash with onion gravy
Lemon tart with crème fraîche


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been told I look "a little trampy" today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sleepy now, so very sleepy ..must stay awake...must...zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hiccup (Sep 28, 2011)

Lunch today was a jacket potato with beans but no cheese. It lacked cheese.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have been told I look "a little trampy" today


That has woken me up - I also demand to see a pic so we can judge for ourselves


----------



## hiccup (Sep 28, 2011)

Cake pic from earlier:







Nothing but crumbs left now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2011)

Did someone make those macaroons?


----------



## hiccup (Sep 28, 2011)

Yup, all hand made.

My cake is barely visible at the back, in front of the coffee cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2011)

the one with maltesers on?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have been told I look "a little trampy" today


street drinker chic?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans people? I am going for the late option (2pm ish) as it might be another late finish. Hankering for a jacket potato today and have three topping choices that I fancy but can't choose which:
> 
> 1. Cheese then beans
> 2. Cheese then beans with one sausage
> ...



I went to get the potato from the only place in town that does them half right and this


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I went to get the potato from the only place in town that does them half right and this



can you wait until then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I went to get the potato from the only place in town that does them half right and this



Did you hammer on the door screaming "WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY??"


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> can you wait until then?



No



QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you hammer on the door screaming "WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY??"



Yes


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

just been in a tenant's flat and he had the heating on FULL BLAST, it was sweltering in there


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just been in a tenant's flat and he had the heating on FULL BLAST, it was sweltering in there



Was he on the sauce?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was he on the sauce?


yep, he basically sits there all day, drinking cider - it's not a bad life


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, he basically sits there all day, drinking cider - it's not a bad life


He lives the life we can only dream of.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm tired of working now. I think it's time to look at pictures of men in pants on the internet.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm tired of working now. I think it's time to look at pictures of men in pants on the internet.



shall i take another picture?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> shall i take another picture?




When I said pants....I did actually mean thong!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When I said pants....I did actually mean thong!



I don't have a thong


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, he basically sits there all day, drinking cider - it's not a bad life



Are you ever tempted to sit down with them and pass the time of day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't have a thong


Piece of string and a stapler for the front maybe?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Piece of string and a stapler for the front maybe?



I wouldn't want to risk an accident


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2011)

This last hour has been a bit of a struggle


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This last hour has been a bit of a struggle



Blimey. It is 5pm!! I thought it was 4pm!!

The joy of the late lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2011)

Could do with trying to call into the barbers on the way home before they close, but don't think I can be arsed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

People are discussing leaving


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2011)

As in resigning or going home for the day?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have just spent the last 20 minutes working out my estimated hours between now and January and my estimated leave allowance.

I am now trying to work out whether it will be better to use said allowance for the Bank holidays and office downtime over christmas or whether I will be able to afford to lose all / some of the money and save the leave for when I need it.

I am counting this as work.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> As in resigning or going home for the day?



Home for the day.

I am not yet but leaving very soon


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> That is the nicest thing about tropical(ish) parts of the world, when it rains it's still warm!
> 
> Where did you like living the most?


Belize, I think. Tropical sunsets, rum, snorkelling, lobster for breakfast, good dope. Can't beat it really.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

Drag over finally


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you ever tempted to sit down with them and pass the time of day?


in previous jobs I may have done that occasionally


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2011)

New hair drag!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2011)

Did Mr QoG get roped into helping you dye it? That often happens to me


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Yawn. Early Friday Eve Drag. Yawn.

Woke up before the 05:30 alarm this morning. Feeling oddly ready to go to work now but will hang on till 07:00 with coffee and radio. Looks set to be a fine sunny day again and the weekend is looking fine


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning Badgers. It's 21 degrees here today, that's a drop of nearly 10 over night!  

Hope your sunny sunny day shapes up to be a good one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure how hot it is here. My phone tells me it is 20 degrees but it is still dark here. Sitting in PJ bottoms and t-shirt with the door wide open though, no bad thing on the 29/09 in the UK 

How is the Eastern drag today?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> no bad thing on the 29/09 in the UK



No, you can't complain at that can you!

Eastern drag is dragging.  Trying to rid all my drains of the surprising invasion of fruit flies and regretting agreeing to get at at 5.30am tomorrow to be in a made-for-tv movie. 

What's your schedule like today?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

A made-for-tv-movie you say 

Today is busy busy work, probably from 07:30 till 18:30 to clear the decks. I have my big work conference opening two weeks today and it is getting frantic now. It will be good once it is done but at the moment I am surrounded by to-do lists and endless panicking punters on the phone/email to deal with.

Not that bad really. I will get to work less hours and wind down for a couple of weeks once it is done.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

Hectic!  Does your job usually eb and flow like that with build ups to events?  That must be quite a stressful way to work.

I really hope I haven't agreed to be in a porn movie, I dunno where it is or what I'm doing. I'm holding out for a period drama with awesome costumes but I guess they wouldn't need any foreigners for that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Hectic!  Does your job usually eb and flow like that with build ups to events?  That must be quite a stressful way to work.
> 
> I really hope I haven't agreed to be in a porn movie, I dunno where it is or what I'm doing. I'm holding out for a period drama with awesome costumes but I guess they wouldn't need any foreigners for that.



Porn drag  

Ebb and flow is a mixed blessing. Like most things you adjust to it. I have worked nights, early mornings, shifts and currently ebb and flow. Get about 8 weeks of stress, 10 weeks of slow work, 4-6 weeks holiday and 28-30 weeks of standard work days. Not that bad really. Monday the 18th we will be back in the office, check emails and retire to the pub until replete


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Stunning blonde got on the bus and sat behind me 

Then sneezed and I felt it hit the back of my neck. This is not great but now have her DNA.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

Uggggggh!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Uggggggh!



I never so much as flinched when the snotspit hit me (military training) but wonder how she would have reacted if roles were reversed.......?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

I must alert you all to a new series caled Terra Nova. It followsthe lives of people colonising an alternate timeline 85 million years BC. Worth a look. There is a great deal of cheese but there is also sci fi tech and dinosaurs


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers you are so wrong 


Speaking of porn, where's teeps?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stunning blonde got on the bus and sat behind me
> 
> Then sneezed and I felt it hit the back of my neck. This is not great but now have her DNA.


she so wants you


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

Remembered last night that MOT is about to run out, plus AA membership is due as well - bad times


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning! Good time leaving the office early yesterday - involved pub garden and other stuff  Went to bed at 10 as tired out and v slightly drunk but not slightly drunk enough to affect the next morning. Which is now. Just heard the matng call of the koala on Today


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

morning


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> No, you can't complain at that can you!
> 
> Eastern drag is dragging. Trying to rid all my drains of the surprising invasion of fruit flies and regretting agreeing to get at at 5.30am tomorrow to be in a made-for-tv movie.
> 
> What's your schedule like today?



You will be the token foreigner


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You will be the token foreigner



I know.  It can't be worse than the time I ended up on the shopping channel in a wedding dress though.  

Did you do any 'entertainment' work when you were out here?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning!

TVSB is on the sick again.  I think cuntboss has gassed him up to his apprenticeship assessor


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> TVSB is on the sick again. I think cuntboss has gassed him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Am 7/8ths ready to leave the house but last minute outfit change is delaying me. If i don't wear that pink frock today I doubt I'll ever wear it again as it's a bit dodge  But wearing it involves bra re- think so I'm having a fag while I get up energy to sort myself out.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I know. It can't be worse than the time I ended up on the shopping channel in a wedding dress though.
> 
> Did you do any 'entertainment' work when you were out here?


 
I once did an English learning programme for a local tv station which involved standing in front of a blue screen and singing songs. Not my finest hour! 

I also used to drink with CCTV9 presenter Victoria Hamilton, but I doubt she works there any more.

You never know, you could be the next Da Shan!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> TVSB is on the sick again. I think cuntboss has gassed him up to his apprenticeship assessor


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


>


Grassed, even


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I once did an English learning programme for a local tv station which involved standing in front of a blue screen and singing songs. Not my finest hour!



Wow.  

Are there pics of the pink dress, stella?  Outfits that require underwear re-thinks are usually destined to get shoved to the back of my wardrobe.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


According to cuntboss I have a much better work ethic


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Might pic it later  Yes, it's SO 'summery' that its almost unwearable, you know. 

Hungry too


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Wow.



I didn't even watch the broadcast I was so ashamed


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> According to cuntboss I have a much better work ethic



He spends all day on facebook and you only spend most of the day on here?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He spends all day on facebook and you only spend most of the day on here?


Pretty much.  I don't think I took two days off sick when I was first asked to use the phone either


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pretty much. I don't think I took two days off sick when I was first asked to use the phone either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--NeZQKVTOcY/ToQjPzkNDQI/AAAAAAAAA1s/v-2sztVYPpY/s1600/photo-723507.JPG


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh is that your dress?  Blogspot is blocked here.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh I got in!  I like your skeptical face.    It not too summery, I thought it was going to have parasols all over it or something. Tis a nice pink too.  Underwear all sorted?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Very summery 5t3lla. I have a couple of dresses like that and they only get worn about once a year too. Partly because the weather is rarely good enough to wear them and partly because I feel like I'm then walking around shouting IT'S SUMMER all day, without even opening my mouth.

We won an award last night so they is a happy vibe on the ground floor today. Unfortunately I work on the first floor with all the grumpy peopel.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Kinell Stella your norks have got massive!

Morning all.  Lovely and sunny here, but my teeth hurt cos I think I was grinding last night.  Plus I was pissed so forgot to put my mouthguard in.  so I have hurty teeth AND a hangover.

Urgh


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm thirty fucking seven today.
...and in work


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> New hair drag!!



Lovely hair quoggy, it's good to have a change every now and then eh?

Another beautiful day here, and I have an early finish.
I will be attending the boy's harvest festival this afternoon, then we're going to buy him his first guitar 
He is _very_ excited


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> i'm thirty fucking seven today.
> ...and in work



Happy birthday!
I hope you won't be doing any actual work today


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> i'm thirty fucking seven today.
> ...and in work


Could be worse.  Could be seventy fucking seven and still in work


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh and happy fucking birthday 100%

Nice hair queeny - I prefer brunettes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> i'm thirty fucking seven today.
> ...and in work



I was 37 in March this year. After I had told people I was 37 my wife reminded me that I was 36. One of my better days that


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> i'm thirty fucking seven today.
> ...and in work



Happy birthday!! Drinks later?  Do your work do collections on birthdays and then embarrassingly gather around you desk and stare at you for a bit in the afternoon?



BoatieBird said:


> I will be attending the boy's harvest festival this afternoon, then we're going to buy him his first guitar
> He is _very_ excited



I used to love harvest festival. One of the best times of the year and one of the few things good about being religious.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nice hair queeny - I prefer brunettes



I totally would, you?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I used to love harvest festival. One of the best times of the year and one of the few things good about being religious.


I used to fucking hate it - a) I was a total atheist as a kid and resented being forced into church, and b) me parents were on their arse bones skint, so while all the other kids had great big ribbony fruity type arrangements in fucking BASKETS, I had to take 2 tins of soup in with me, and walk all the way up the church aisle with them with everyone sniggering at me 

Jesus I HATED school


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I totally would, you?



Totally


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for compliments! 

Totally agree on the silent-foghorn "IT IS SUMMER TIME NOW PEOPLE" thing. But - _got _massive??? They have always been a problem, soj 

God, Qoggy pic blocked - have to get on my phone... hold on.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

panic at work this morning! there's a whale on some land we own!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Golly, Qoths! You look 23!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> panic at work this morning! there's a whale on some land we own!



OMG a whale? What kind of Whale?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I used to fucking hate it - a) I was a total atheist as a kid and resented being forced into church, and b) me parents were on their arse bones skint, so while all the other kids had great big ribbony fruity type arrangements in fucking BASKETS, I had to take 2 tins of soup in with me, and walk all the way up the church aisle with them with everyone sniggering at me
> 
> Jesus I HATED school



Oh it was the same for me on the piss taking front.  My mum would look at the back of the cupboard on the morning and give me the fruit salad tin that had been sitting there for 24 billion years. I would just wallow in the pagentry on my lonesome.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> panic at work this morning! there's a whale on some land we own!


This sounds very exciting.  More information needed.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> panic at work this morning! there's a whale on some land we own!


Oh my god I think I just saw that poor whale in the daily mail.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did Mr QoG get roped into helping you dye it? That often happens to me


He did watch me and pointed out bits I'd missed! Then he dabbed my forehead and arms with warm water where I had spilt the dye on myself 

Mr. Kippers cat also watched for a bit but remains inscrutable as to his feelings about it


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I used to fucking hate it - a) I was a total atheist as a kid and resented being forced into church, and b) me parents were on their arse bones skint, so while all the other kids had great big ribbony fruity type arrangements in fucking BASKETS, I had to take 2 tins of soup in with me, and walk all the way up the church aisle with them with everyone sniggering at me
> 
> Jesus I HATED school



A) I am a total atheist, but at this school they just hold it in the school hall and don't drag them all down to the church. It's not overtly religious so I can just about stomach it.  At his last school they used to drag them to the church and I never used to go (usually got MIL to go as she's a church goer anyway)
B) there is a table in the hall for kids to put their contribution on - the boy took a tin of tomato soup. Just the 1 tin mind.

A couple of years ago we had some visiting Russian academics at work and they brought loads of goodies with them, including a tin of caviar.  I claimed the caviar and sent it to school with the boy at harvest festival time. I like to imagine the surprise of whoever ended up with that in their harvest hamper


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Kinell Stella your norks have got massive!
> 
> Morning all. Lovely and sunny here, but my teeth hurt cos I think I was grinding last night. Plus I was pissed so forgot to put my mouthguard in. so I have hurty teeth AND a hangover.
> 
> Urgh



I've slept without my mouthguard about 3 times since I got it around three years ago (you recommended on here! I'm still grateful!). Am actually scared of not having it in as the state of me the next morning is horrible, just like you said. Mad, isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pretty much. I don't think I took two days off sick when I was first asked to use the phone either


But he doesn't do phone calls!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I hope you won't be doing any actual work today



Maybe I should do work for a change...I mean, it is me day!



Me76 said:


> Happy birthday!! Drinks later? Do your work do collections on birthdays and then embarrassingly gather around you desk and stare at you for a bit in the afternoon?



I don't know yet.
I hope they don't do that. I will get real angry if they do...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Maybe I should do work for a change...I mean, it is me day!
> 
> I don't know yet.
> I hope they don't do that. I will get real angry if they do...


Happy Birthday 100% - are you having cake?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> But - _got _massive??? They have always been a problem, soj


Well, I've never seen them from that angle then cos they look hugely inflated to previous titty shots. Did I just say titty shots? Yes, I believe I did.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> OMG a whale? What kind of Whale?



A Sei Whale according to the press.



Me76 said:


> This sounds very exciting. More information needed.



It's been there for a week and there are arguements over who is going to move it. Part-Timer is getting very excited about this 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Oh my god I think I just saw that poor whale in the daily mail.



It is indeed the same whale. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hale-beached-middle-field-East-Yorkshire.html


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 29, 2011)

It's been lying there for ages!  Surely it must be getting a bit ripe by now!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> A) I am a total atheist, but at this school they just hold it in the school hall and don't drag them all down to the church. It's not overtly religious so I can just about stomach it. At his last school they used to drag them to the church and I never used to go (usually got MIL to go as she's a church goer anyway)
> B) there is a table in the hall for kids to put their contribution on - the boy took a tin of tomato soup. Just the 1 tin mind.
> 
> A couple of years ago we had some visiting Russian academics at work and they brought loads of goodies with them, including a tin of caviar. I claimed the caviar and sent it to school with the boy at harvest festival time. I like to imagine the surprise of whoever ended up with that in their harvest hamper


Heh

I'm not an atheist anymore, mind.  In fact, I appear to be going in the opposite direction and it's very strange.

My mother used to say 'it's for the old people, they don't want a pineapple, they want a tin of soup they can just open and warm up'


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I've slept without my mouthguard about 3 times since I got it around three years ago (you recommended on here! I'm still grateful!). Am actually scared of not having it in as the state of me the next morning is horrible, just like you said. Mad, isn't it?


Yer welcome, and yeh I remember 

It's really worrying actually cos all the ones at the front are bridges and crowns so I'm fucked if I ruin them


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It is indeed the same whale. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hale-beached-middle-field-East-Yorkshire.html



Very odd and sad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well, I've never seen them from that angle then cos they look hugely inflated to previous titty shots. Did I just say titty shots? Yes, I believe I did.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I totally would, you?


defo


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> It's been lying there for ages! Surely it must be getting a bit ripe by now!



two public bodies arguing over what to with it - it will be there forever


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>


 
*WOOO!!!! *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

Just had one of those calls when I had to basically say "no" to someone and they put on that rather, hurt, rather wounded and rather disappointed with me but _they_ were going to remain polite voices. With lots of sighing!

I'd rather they just said "What!!? Really. Fuct it, nooooooooooo!!"


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am bored.  So bored that I am going to do the boss's expenses in a minute.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am bored. So bored that I am going to do the boss's expenses in a minute.



Email on way soon x


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just had one of those calls when I had to basically say "no" to someone and they put on that rather, hurt, rather wounded and rather disappointed with me but _they_ were going to remain polite voices. With lots of sighing!
> 
> I'd rather they just said "What!!? Really. Fuct it, nooooooooooo!!"


i like that sort of voice because it means i'm talking to someone without a backbone.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i like that sort of voice because it means i'm talking to someone without a backbone.


It also just makes me be more cheery in the delivery of my bad news


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Happy Birthday 100% - are you having cake?



Thanks!
No cake until tonight - also made two tubs of ice-cream for the occasion!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy birthday 100%

Hope you get to skip out early today!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Hope you get to *skip* out early today!



I hope you get to *mince* out early


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

100%

i hope you don't have to skip mince


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 100%
> 
> i hope you don't have to skip mince



'Like' my rack pic, Pickman's. I know you want to


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 'Like' my rack pic, Pickman's. I know you want to


i need 17 or so more likes to get the next trophy. help me get there and i'll like a couple of your posts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i need 17 or so more likes to get the next trophy. help me get there and i'll like a couple of your posts.



Wait, I don't _need_  the likes! I've nearly got 500!

I want you to want to like it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

nice to see someone who doesn't piss about


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Marvin

Think I'm gonna treat myself and actually spend some of the money I spend all my time in here working for on a nice lunch.  And a fix-it diet coke.  I am quite fancying chips and beef chilli at the moment


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I hope you get to *mince* out early


you have a word with the Cptn about skipping young lad  

And fuck the rest of you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

I just whored my like-finger to Pickman's Model


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I just whored my like-finger to Pickman's Model


and one more for the road


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

where's my fucking trophy


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I just whored my like-finger


Must be the hangover but that's quite...erm...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you have a word with the Cptn about skipping young lad



I thought he pranced rather than skipping or mincing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I thought he pranced rather than skipping or mincing?


he peacocks, that what he does


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah, he definitely skips!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

Mr. QofG's "struts" (according to his current, and other, facebook status). I, on the otherhand, "roll"!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Nah, he definitely skips!


he puts on airs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> he peacocks, that what he does



I saw him Quailing down the cul-de-sac last week


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

some twat's been unliking my posts


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's "struts" (according to his current, and other, facebook status). I, on the otherhand, "roll"!



Wifey used to say that I 'Stwaggered'

I tried to swagger but half stagger due to my borderline alcoholism and smashed up feet


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

lunch plans people?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?



Is that you outside in the hoodie?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?


For me using up the last of my ham in some sort of sandwich form, yet to be determined.  Probably accompanied by the cheaper and larger version of Frazzles.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that you outside in the hoodie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


I know your hoodie tramp ways!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's "struts" (according to his current, and other, facebook status). I, on the otherhand, "roll"!



A woman who rolls 

http://youtu.be/C9NzOvb6dFs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> A woman who rolls
> 
> http://youtu.be/C9NzOvb6dFs


Oooh I can't access youtube at work!! I shall look later


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know your hoodie tramp ways!!


 


I'm off to tramp outside now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> A woman who rolls
> 
> http://youtu.be/C9NzOvb6dFs


look at the video after 1:59.

you will be in for a surprise.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that you outside in the hoodie?



Nah, that bloke is not slouching enough


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> look at the video after 1:59.
> 
> you will be in for a surprise.





I just watched the 1st 30 seconds or so to make sure it was the one I wanted, I should have been more thorough


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

i have my trophy points so all is well with the world


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 29, 2011)

morning   afternoon draggers.   Just up. Shower then lunch I think.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> morning  afternoon draggers. Just up. Shower then lunch I think.





Has TruXta showered yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has TruXta showered yet?


which way's the wind blowing from?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw this and thought of Badgers.






Sausage and cheese croissant! Don't know how many pence is it though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

I couldn't quite believe that it was sausages cut length-wise but it was, so turned my phone to mute and snapped a sneaky pic. _Thinking of you the whole time._


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I couldn't quite believe that it was sausages cut length-wise but it was, so turned my phone to mute and snapped a sneaky pic. _Thinking of you the whole time._





It looks like a good selection


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has TruXta showered yet?



I'm going to say a confident ''yes''.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm going to say a confident ''yes''.


Is that a "you witnessed it so you know it's true" confident yes or...?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm going to say a confident ''yes''.



Did he use his loofah?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It looks like a good selection



It's a good caff, even thought they ask if I want sugar and I say no _every single day. _Huge selection, reasonable pencing and fab old-school location both inside and outside of Temple station


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?



I just had a huuuuge plate of chips, rice, and beef chilli. It was so huge that even I couldn't finish it  I've got fix-it diet coke too - with the magic ingredient - slices of fresh lime. I'll be needing a nap shortly [/quote]


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that a "you witnessed it so you know it's true" confident yes or...?



No but I'm smelling his armpit right now and it smells of MY CRANBERRY AND POMEGRANATE SHOWER GEL. 



Badgers said:


> Did he use his loofah?



No, he used mine.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Can someone stop all the fucking wankers in work from talking to me please?  Because I might just bury my fist down their throats if not.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

The chap from the next door office, let's call him Mr. A, who I quite fancy despite him being too small for me, didn't mention my new hair when I just saw him in the rest room while I was getting milk from the fridge. Despite my saying "Hello" to him and wafting my hair in a "see how sleek and shiny my new deep cherry mane is" way!

Fancying privilages revoked


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?



I went to a pub, had a fish finger sarnie and chips, and a pint of orange juice and lemonade - way too hot for beer atm


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Outside is all sunshine, girls and win!!! 






Yet the reality....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

The Elf-Factor is wearing a vest top in the office now and is a bit pink


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Fnarf 

I had too much lunch :urp:


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Fnarf
> 
> I had too much lunch :urp:


Me too.  Wishing I hadn't chucked the leftovers in the bin now though - hungy again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Me too. Wishing I hadn't chucked the leftovers in the bin now though - hungy again



Cripes. I feel like I could do with a nice little lie down. Come up smiling at dinner time


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Cripes. I feel like I could do with a nice little lie down. Come up smiling at dinner time



Oh god don't. I could kill for a nice nap right about now.  Sitting on a sunlounger in the shade somewhere by a river, with some fizzy pop and crisps


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh god don't. I could kill for a nice nap right about now. Sitting on a sunlounger in the shade somewhere by a river, with some fizzy pop and crisps



I'd like a jug of G&T, something comfy to lounge on and a foot rub. Fall asleep and start snoring gently then wake up suddenly going "Ugh! Was I doing that thing with my teeth??? Sorry, sorry"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

I have kind of finished all, well most, of my work now. There are a few little things I could be getting on with but I may just choose to coast a bit this afternoon!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'd like a jug of G&T, something comfy to lounge on and a foot rub. Fall asleep and start snoring gently then wake up suddenly going "Ugh! Was I doing that thing with my teeth??? Sorry, sorry"



Yeh, with a little crust of dried saliva down the side of your cheek just for extra classy burdness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

I only drool when I've got my mouthguard in


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I only drool when I've got my mouthguard in


you drool when you're boxing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you drool when you're boxing?



No, when I'm in bed. Shall I show you?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I only drool when I've got my mouthguard in



I just drool.  And have the SAME fucking shit recurring dream almost every night about how I've got a massive wad of chewy in my mouth and have to keep trying to hook it out.  Then wake up with the mouthguard down the bottom of the bed


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No, when I'm in bed. Shall I show you?


i'll take your word for it


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cor it's quiet on here today (Urbanz as a whole rather than just this thread).  I might actually have to do some work.

Shall I nip over to the shop and get one of those cornettos that has chocolate sauce going all the way through the middle?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Shall I nip over to the shop and get one of those cornettos that has chocolate sauce going all the way through the middle?



Yes

Get one for me while you're there.  And a walnut whip - just fancy one. You never see the plain choccy ones anymore do you?  I have to go and get petrol.  I'm gonna see if I can track down a walnut whip.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Walnut Whips remind me of Woolworths! :wails:


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Walnut Whips remind me of Woolworths! :wails:


_Very _Pam Ayres


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

You'd know ^_^


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You'd know ^_^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Shall I nip over to the shop and get one of those cornettos that has chocolate sauce going all the way through the middle?



What is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is?


it's a chocolate sauce cornetto


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Right - I'm going out to the garage to get a tenners worth of petty, stare at all the pretty girls in summer frocks, NOT crash the car, and source a Walnut Whip.  Plain choc preferably.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

I have just put an empty tin of Quality Street in the kitchen with a post-it saying "Please help yourself "


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just put an empty tin of Quality Street in the kitchen with a post-it saying "Please help yourself "


You should send an e-mail about it as well.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a chocolate sauce cornetto



Which one?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

mean! @ mc


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right - I'm going out to the garage to get a tenners worth of petty, *stare at all the pretty girls in summer frocks*, NOT crash the car, and source a Walnut Whip. Plain choc preferably.



I just had a __~ and the ladies of Putney and Wandsworth are enjoying the park


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

This one


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This one



This is new yes?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


>



Do you remember the finger?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

It was the first time I'd had one at the V Festival but I only buy about 1 ice cream every two years so I never know about these things.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am a fan of the feast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am a fan of the feast


Yup. I also like Magnums


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am nomming as we speak


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup. I also like Magnums


I like the inner chocolate core of the mighty feast


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup. I also like Magnums


I like the magnums with chocolate icecream


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

OK. I'm going to get a glass of water then do some work


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am a fan of the feast



Was my choice for a number of years.
The Calippo is a winner if thirsty, like the modern metrosexual version of the Orange Maid.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

I am chewing on fresh mint tic-tacs to take my mid off ice creams and ice lollies


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is new yes?


I just went on the Walls website (which made me want many more ice creamy type products) and it said it was new for 2010.

So not that new really.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

These were my faves - ASDA and Iceland, I am led to believe, may do versions of this classic. Though tbf a cold glass of cider with some ice in it would be an acceptable substitute!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> You should send an e-mail about it as well.



Global?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Global?


of course


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> You should send an e-mail about it as well.


A scolding email - 'who ate all the fucking quality street. was a pressy for my gran' etc


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just had a __~ and the ladies of Putney and Wandsworth are enjoying the park


Poor show up North.  Only saw 2.  And got beeped at the lights by some blind cunt who wasn't ogling 2nd nice laydee and was instead focussed on a green light. Pfft.

AND I couldn't find a WW.  had to settle for a Kinder bueno instead.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Poor show up North. Only saw 2. And got beeped at the lights by some blind cunt who wasn't ogling 2nd nice laydee and was instead focussed on a green light. Pfft.
> 
> AND I couldn't find a WW. had to settle for a Kinder bueno instead.



M&S do Walnut Whips.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Poor show up North. Only saw 2. And got beeped at the lights by some blind cunt who wasn't ogling 2nd nice laydee and was instead focussed on a green light.



Seriously Soj. You would like it here. The rich ladies like a frock a lot. I nearly raped myself when the PR girls from upstairs just walked _en masse_ back all eating ice creams. It was Reservoir Dogs but different.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> M&S do Walnut Whips.


I only ever go in there once a year to buy undies.  Fucked if I'm going all the way into town for them.

Well, I might if they did the plain chocolate ones though. Hmm.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you remember the finger?



Fingers?
Fish finger? Chocolate fingers? Bishop's finger?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> M&S do Walnut Whips.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> of course



someone has taken the note off


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Fingers?
> Fish finger? Chocolate fingers? Bishop's finger?



Red strawberry lolly like a hand with one finger pointing up?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I only ever go in there once a year to buy undies. Fucked if I'm going all the way into town for them.
> 
> Well, I might if they did the plain chocolate ones though. Hmm.



They have a variety.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They have a variety.



Of underwear or Walnut Whips?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

How is it only 4.15?  Wails!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Of underwear or Walnut Whips?



Both


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They have a variety.


List them please


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> List them please



underwear or Walnut Whips?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Red strawberry lolly like a hand with one finger pointing up?



No? Are you sure that was a sweet?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> List them please



normal
one with a lump of chocolate on top
one with a pecan on top


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 29, 2011)

capuccino and toffee pecan.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> No? Are you sure that was a sweet?



No, it was a lolly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I may sneak off in 10 minutes or so.

I should have been going to the theatre tonight to get ready for the first performance of "Merry Wives" but all the MS relapse shit got in the way and so I had to drop out it's making me feel a bit weepy thinking of all my friends in the cast


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

The CiderTrian awaits...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, it was a lolly



Vaguely. It definitely existed. Just asked the girl sitting opposite and she remembers too.
Did a quick search and can't find the name.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I may sneak off in 10 minutes or so.
> 
> I should have been going to the theatre tonight to get ready for the first performance of "Merry Wives" but all the MS relapse shit got in the way and so I had to drop out it's making me feel a bit weepy thinking of all my friends in the cast


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> normal
> one with a lump of chocolate on top
> one with a pecan on top





quimcunx said:


> capuccino and toffee pecan.


nom


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Did some work, drank some water.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

Working still and working late


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

Aircon is too bloody cold.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

I really fancy a beer


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried alcoholic ginger beer the other day.
It was surprisingly nice.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I tried alcoholic ginger beer the other day.
> It was surprisingly nice.



I have had this but only like it with Vodka in itg which makes it a rather expensive drink.

I also felt like a member of the Famous Five while drinking it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I tried alcoholic ginger beer the other day.
> It was surprisingly nice.



Crabbies?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have had this but only like it with Vodka in itg which makes it a rather expensive drink.
> 
> I also felt like a member of the Famous Five while drinking it.



8k posts


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2011)

College drag in 8mins... sooo tired.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 8k posts



I wanted that 

Drag over now


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wanted that
> 
> Drag over now


Ha ha!  You will have to wait for 9k now. And I wasn't even trying.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Where is everyone?!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

I am here. Just about to hit SW18 and desk should be occupied soon. Going to be a long one


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2011)

up at at 'em


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2011)

sharted earlier. What a good start to the day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Ffs dc


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is everyone?!



Ann Summers Sale might explain it


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2011)

Hangover drag


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

Today is one of those days when I am thinking too much about stuff. You know that infinite/parallel universe stuff and neutrinos and things. Those are the sort of niggles that affect my judgement. Things seem a bit trifling and immaterial today so far but only just getting started. Maybe another __~ will help matters.....


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am having one of those mornings where everything seems to be happening in slow motion.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ann Summers Sale might explain it



I receive regular e-mails from Ann Summers about such, and other, matters 


neonwilderness said:


> Hangover drag



Get yourself to Ann Summers sale that'll sort you out!

My mouse is sticky  (this is not a euphamism!)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My mouse is sticky  (this is not a euphamism!)



Sticky mice common on a Friday in your yard?


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

morning 

anyone else having a shit day?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2011)

the shittest this week so far


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone else having a shit day? [/quote]

just Dotty.... LOL...

I'm off work for 2 days but I'm shattered by a 16 hour day yesterday that managed to bypass lunch and dinner was eaten on the hop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

mornin'!  

the weekend starts at 1 

i'm alright jack


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am having one of those mornings where everything seems to be happening in slow motion.



I'm having one of those mornings where it's almost afternoon and I've done nothing. At all.

___~


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm having one of those mornings where it's almost afternoon and I've done nothing. At all.
> 
> ___~


for me that morning is every morning. and not a few afternoons


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

This morning I have been mostly catching up on our 'daily nedia monitoring e-mails'.  This involves reading things on the web


----------



## idumea (Sep 30, 2011)

salut, draggers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Salut, comrade  Quelle est votre situation?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning draggers,

Lovely day out there, I'm told. Have been absent lately as I couldn't be arsed posting nothing. It's been very quiet at work lately. Today's been a bit of a shock - rapid-fire military sorts gabbling away, client demanding transcript too bloody quickly. Stupid job, really. At least I've dodged the sewage jobs.

In other news, I have just received delivery of a Terrafolk CD I've been looking for for aaages  Daft Slovenian folkies, if you need to ask. La vie est belle.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Two things have just struck me having had a *cough* cursory and just for research purposes glance at the Ann Summers website
1. Have they pixelated out the nips in this pic (which is not really NSFW btw) 
http://www.annsummers.com/webapp/wc...t!letc~ev!46464||_40151_-1_10252_84724_10001_

2. Any of you drag boys thinking of buying any of these in the near future (Not sure these are safe for work or anywhere really )

http://www.annsummers.com/webapp/wc...et!letc~ev!34203||_40151_34203_-1_10249_10001


----------



## idumea (Sep 30, 2011)

Guele de bois _monumentale_.

((my head))


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2011)

you what?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Two things have just struck me having had a *cough* cursory and just for research purposes glance at the Ann Summers website
> 1. Have they pixelated out the nips in this pic (which is not really NSFW btw)
> http://www.annsummers.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay_et!letc~ev!10252||et!letc~ev!46464||_40151_-1_10252_84724_10001_


They do seem to have photoshopped out her nipples and it's beyond weird


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> They do seem to have photoshopped out her nipples and it's beyond weird


It is isn't it? I mean I think if you find yourself browsing Ann Summer's dressing up site you must have a fair idea of what to expect!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 30, 2011)

idumea said:


> Guele de bois _monumentale_.



"Monumental wooden tongue" (hangover).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

Mad busy


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mad busy



same here, but will be having fatso's soon


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

we should start thinking about the name of the next thread, for when we hit the traditional 10,000

a couple of suggestions:

force 10 from dragerone
the lunch of dragerone
from russia with drag
the boss who dragged me
play draggy for me
any which way but drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> we should start thinking about the name of the next thread, for when we hit the traditional 10,000
> 
> a couple of suggestions:
> 
> ...



I like "force 10 from dragorone" or "any which way but drag"


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

from russia with drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2011)

Burger King drag here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Burger King drag here


Watcha having?

Much trauma in the Goth household as we have just discovered that SuBo has covered Depeche Mode's "Enjoy the Silence" and Mr. QofG's is _not_ happy about this at all! (it isn't actualy that bad tbh).

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/exclusive-stream-susan-boyle-covers-depeche-mode-20110929


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

dragbusters


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Hangover drag



(((neon)))  how's it doin now?  I feel better than I have all week actually.  Getting me head round me mate being not fucking alive anymore, NO hangover (hurrah), slept well, and off out somewhere nice tonight.

actually done some work too this morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Watcha having?


Just a regular whopper meal



sojourner said:


> (((neon))) how's it doin now?


Still feeling a bit rough, but I think it is more cold than hangover now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Anywhich way but drag, for def.

I just;
1. Did some work
B. Took my shoes off


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 30, 2011)

The Unbearable Dragness of Being


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> The Unbearable Dragness of Being



nO! :MAD:


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> nO! :MAD:


Ok, how about _Dr Strange Drag or How I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Drag_


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> we should start thinking about the name of the next thread, for when we hit the traditional 10,000
> 
> a couple of suggestions:
> 
> ...



All good choices. Do you think the drag should mention the changing season?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

The Quantum of Dragness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Long dark drag of the soul.

That'll confused the drug forum people.

I quite like *How I learned to stop worrying and love the drag *though


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

the good, the drag and the ugly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Which just have to see which magnificent cunt gets in first with the new thread, won't we. It shan't be me. I'm not going through _that _again.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

raiders of the lost drag


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

Everything you wanted to know about drag but were afraid to ask.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 30, 2011)

In Drag

Drag Story

Jurassic Drag

Drag in the City

Sex in the Drag

The Drag at Ten

The Unbearable Dragness of Being

The Unbearable Lightness of Dragging.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

the bridge over the river drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh em gee! Hungry! But annoyingly I have to go past the cafe to get to the cashpoint and then back again. Could try doing a Marty but on purpose seems a bit cheap, even though they've offered when I've done it by accident? Can't decide as blood sugar is too low so can't process thoughts


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

Stop! Or my Mom will Drag!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh em gee! Hungry! But annoyingly I have to go past the cafe to get to the cashpoint and then back again. Could try doing a Marty but on purpose seems a bit cheap, even though they've offered when I've done it by accident? Can't decide as blood sugar is too low so can't process thoughts



marty does this by accident?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the bridge over the river drag


I like this one a lot too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> marty does this by accident?



I believed him when he said it was in error  Do you have further information?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like this one a lot too!



Yup. It is like bridging something. A stopgap or temporary fix


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I believed him when he said it was in error



So did the people at his cafe.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup. It is like bridging something. A stopgap or temporary fix



I quite like the 'stopped worrying' one as is has a _soupcon _of positivity about it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So did the people at his cafe.



I'm gonna try it. Will need to make myself a big note to remember to pay it off on Monday. I reckon they trust me by now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

The Draghikers Guide To The Draggery


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everything you wanted to know about drag but were afraid to ask.



Is it comfortable wearing knickers?
And what if your work colleagues see you?

And...

Does your wife/ gf know?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 30, 2011)

Off to B&Q and Sainsburys.
Gonna do some plastering and get pissed at the same time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

They are queuing out the door for ice cream at Polka Gelato across the road!

The sunshine is getting to me now, I don't want to be in the office, I want to be frolicking outside, preferably by a river, with a long cool drink. Cider or lager or pimms based!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 30, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Off to B&Q and Sainsburys.
> Gonna do some plastering and get pissed at the same time.



Plastered plastering? Wish I could do that 

Bugger all work now. All feast or famine here. Mustn't grumble


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The sunshine is getting to me now, I don't want to be in the office, I want to be frolicking outside, preferably by a river, with a long cool drink. Cider or lager or pimms based!



It's a mad tease, isn't it? It's properly hot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's a mad tease, isn't it? It's properly hot


Yup!

Also I am trying not to drink on a Friday 'cos of the diet and we did accidentally a bottle of wine last night and we are going drinking tomorrow so I am trying to be good and say to myself "Pepsi Max, yum!" but I WANT ALCOHOL!!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The sunshine is getting to me now, I don't want to be in the office, I want to be frolicking outside, preferably by a river, with a long cool drink. Cider or lager or pimms based!



Not long to go...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am hoping that HR Assistant will shortly remember that I bought her an ice cream yesterday on the proviso that she would buy me one today.

I want it now but don't want to seem rude by reminding her.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup!
> 
> Also I am trying not to drink on a Friday 'cos of the diet and we did *accidentally* a bottle of wine last night and we are going drinking tomorrow so I am trying to be good and say to myself "Pepsi Max, yum!" but I WANT ALCOHOL!!



How do you accidently do a bottle of wine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> How do you accidently do a bottle of wine


It found its way into the fridge and then into some glasses and then it was gone


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It found its way into the fridge and then into some glasses and then it was gone


These bottles of wine get more and mroe pesky by the day!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Someone sent an e-mail around this morning asking for a safety pin as they had lost a button in a revealing place. I replied saying I had one and they haven't got back to me.

This makes me wonder if said person is flashing to everyone today or if she is just a little bit rude?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Update: went to cafe via cashpoint. Asked at cafe for fishfingers = negative. Constructed self a New York club-style instead.

Got root beer too.

Can probably face afternoon now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 30, 2011)

> As the Summer would appear to have made a surprise final visit for the year, it has been agreed that you may leave at 4pm.
> 
> Naturally this is dependent on workloads and deadlines and the prior agreement of your manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone else have an office wipe-board thing on the wall?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

yup


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Nope


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Oooh! I need one of those too!

Me76, can you do me a favour? Can you make a (very simple) flow chart and put a drawing of a gin and tonic in the middle with 'pub' written on it then a bubble with 'stella' in it and an arrow pointing towards the pub and then a bubble with 'dana' written in it, which an arrow pointing towards the pub? Then take a picture of it and upload it here or mail it to me or text it if it's nice and clear.

If you can't, then fuck you.

TIA.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Just done the lottery online - also got myself a ticket to tonight's euromillions rollover, only 85 million meh, and won £2.00 on the Buried Treasure Instant Win game. Plus it passed a few minutes which otherise I would have spent feeling bored!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> marty does this by accident?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

ICR CREAM TIME!!!  NOM!


5t3IIa said:


> Oooh! I need one of those too!
> 
> Me76, can you do me a favour? Can you make a (very simple) flow chart and put a drawing of a gin and tonic in the middle with 'pub' written on it then a bubble with 'stella' in it and an arrow pointing towards the pub and then a bubble with 'dana' written in it, which an arrow pointing towards the pub? Then take a picture of it and upload it here or mail it to me or text it if it's nice and clear.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately our white board currently has our recruitment and new starters info on it and if I started messing with it MRHM  would go mental.

Explaining that a fellow large breasted woman from the interwebz needed me to do it would cut no ice I am afraid.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does anyone else have an office wipe-board thing on the wall?



yes


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus it passed a few minutes which otherise I would have spent feeling bored!



I can email you some work if you like?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I did this though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> ICR CREAM TIME!!! NOM!
> 
> Unfortunately our white board currently has our recruitment and new starters info on it and if I started messing with it MRHM would go mental.
> 
> Explaining that a fellow large breasted woman from the interwebz needed me to do it would cut no ice I am afraid.



My god, what's wrong with people?!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2011)

mad busy since about 11 this morning - speaking to wrong uns - contributing to bundles, visiting folk , stopped briefly to have lunch - roast beef, tomato and onion sarnie, tea


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I did this though.



Fnarf! Big snorty laugh, spat out pencil  Brill!

Really has to be a whiteboard to get the full big snorty laugh out of Dana though :wails:


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I did it on Paint but couldn't work out how to get a paint image on to here, so I had to take a picture of my screen and I wobbled and missed off the S.

I am thinking about creating one in word with pictures.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can email you some work if you like?


Erm.......no!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> contributing to bundles



I have been doing this most of the day too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Dana and I worked together (just shite temping) earlier this year. She was suss that her bf was cheating and it turned out he really was so we used to go off for 'meetings' together and hide out in the boardroom so she could have a snivel and I could stride about, counting off the ways in which she was better off without him on my fingers etc. This once time I drew a flowchart about him being shit on a whiteboard and presented it to her for about an hour  So, it really has to be a whiteboard


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I see.  I will stand down then.  Sorry I can't help.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm.......no!



I'll take that as a yes. Want to help me with a bundle?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I see. I will stand down then. Sorry I can't help.



Thank you very very much for even considering it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the bridge over the river drag


a drag too far


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll take that as a yes. Want to help me with a bundle?



I don't do bundles. Bundles to me are like phones to TVSB!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

I just answered an email:

At, as in _with. _

Regards
Stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Nevermind that. My boss left approx 15 minutes ago and I don't have to be anywhere until 7pm


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that. My boss left approx 15 minutes ago and I don't have to be anywhere until 7pm


it's pimms o'clock at 5t3IIa's


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't do bundles. Bundles to me are like phones to TVSB!



You'll have to show me a doctor's note...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You'll have to show me a doctor's note...


dear machine cat

please excuse queenofgoths from games. she is poorly

signed

(a doctor)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Having fantastic textual intercourse with an old chum, discussing going to our old chum's funeral (v sad but that's, er, life) and all our other old chums, including the one whom she married who always hated me, and getting to finally ask 'BUT HE'S A BASTARD WHY OH WHY DID YOU DO IT??' and she says 'Daddy issues '  I'm fucking talking to myself on here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's pimms o'clock at 5t3IIa's



Do you have a whiteboard handy? Please see post #8085.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> dear machine cat
> 
> please excuse queenofgoths from games. she is poorly
> 
> ...



Good enough for me.

Take as long as you want off QoG


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Having fantastic textual intercourse with an old chum, discussing going to our old chum's funeral (v sad but that's, er, life) and all our other old chums, including the one whom she married who always hated me, and getting to finally ask 'BUT HE'S A BASTARD WHY OH WHY DID YOU DO IT??' and she says 'Daddy issues '  I'm fucking talking to myself on here


yes dear


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2011)

so close to going the pub now


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

daddy issues?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> daddy issues?



I don't really know what that means but I didn't press the issue, merely suggested that he might have a spectrum disorder and she said 'No, he was tested' 

Gossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossipgossip


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

May I just punt this to you kids?

*If/when we have a new thread I think we need a snappy title for it as this one gets rather lost amongst other Longish Title (Part 2) type threads i.e Long Dark Teatime etc and Post Your Ugly Mug (part X).*

Just putting it out there. I'll draw up an agenda if we're really going to nail this thing down.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't really know what that means but I didn't press the issue, merely suggested that he might have a spectrum disorder and she said 'No, he was tested'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> May I just punt this to you kids?
> 
> *If/when we have a new thread I think we need a snappy title for it as this one gets rather lost amongst other Longish Title (Part 2) type threads i.e Long Dark Teatime etc and Post Your Ugly Mug (part X).*
> 
> Just putting it out there. I'll draw up an agenda if we're really going to nail this thing down.



Best foot forward


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2011)

I want to leave now.  I am going to leave the fucking SECOND this lingering knobhead fucks off out the building. Fuckwad


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I want to leave now. I am going to leave the fucking SECOND this lingering knobhead fucks off out the building. Fuckwad



Good people skills here


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good people skills here


Why thank you baj - right, fuckwad has left the building - am outta here, have a good one folks


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Why thank you baj - right, fuckwad has left the building - am outta here, have a good one folks



That is how she rolls


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, I am off. Later's y'all


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Pffft. I might have a fag break then come back in for another hour of mooching.

Honestly, if I go outside properly I'll just spend money


----------



## Thraex (Sep 30, 2011)

It's been a while since I've posted here. But I have been catching up on all your drag news...in my drag I've had the lovely HR lady sat opposite me all day...and when she went she said goodbye, wished me a good week end and gave a little hand wave then left, _without saying anything to anyone else._ I'm in an office with about 9 other people.....she so wants me  In other news I think she's going to discipline me and my head is all over the show with those scenarios.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. But I have been catching up on all your drag news...in my drag I've had the lovely HR lady sat opposite me all day...and when she went she said goodbye, wished me a good week end and gave a little hand wave then left, _without saying anything to anyone else._ I'm in an office with about 9 other people.....she so wants me  In other news I think she's going to discipline me and my head is all over the show with those scenarios.



So a bit of give and take in your drag?


----------



## Thraex (Sep 30, 2011)

Aye. Very busy as well...new people to discuss. Hmm...the week end is here (sort of) and I will drink Gin and Tonic on the bus. Have a good one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2011)

I would like to sleep until  Monday really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

I feel a bit spaced out and weird cuz it's so bastard hot  Just popped a couple of ibruprofen so will see how that goes.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I've done fuck all today apart from the last half hour.  Now I have to wait for poxy IT people to call me back before I can go.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 30, 2011)

packing drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> packing drag


Are you moving today? Good Luck if so 

Rugby drag here - I have been promised a bacon sandwich at half time


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2011)

It's bye bye Hydra  Good times were had. Back to Piraeus in 20 minutes, then a flight to gatwick tomorrow. Then it is back to the drag.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2011)

Sunny Saturday drag?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2011)

This ain't a drag


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sunny Saturday drag?



That's the plan, certainly.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's bye bye Hydra  Good times were had. Back to Piraeus in 20 minutes, then a flight to gatwick tomorrow. Then it is back to the drag.



How was the transport situation?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 2, 2011)

Public transport strike when we got there, fine now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

Hangover drag here!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 2, 2011)

I spoke too soon. Got to the airport and our flight is at least 4 hours late. Air controller strike plus the plane had to return to Gatwick due to some passenger emergency. It was too good to be true I suppose. Waiting for a burger now. Ah well. It could've been cancelled.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2011)

oop.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 2, 2011)

I dragged through a busy Sunday still feeling a lil bit fuzzy from yesterdays hangover. I'm now off till Thursday/FridaySaturday so no alarm for me tomorrow....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I dragged through a busy Sunday still feeling a lil bit fuzzy from yesterdays hangover. I'm now off till Thursday/FridaySaturday so no alarm for me tomorrow....




might drive in today to avoid sweaty tube/bus misery


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning

TVSB is back today


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

reporting for duty 

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2011)

Gah. Monday again. Late start due to plumber coming round. Not the best of starts to the week but it is a start.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> TVSB is back today



How is he looking?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Compared to previous Mondays I am feeling quite good this morning.  This week is going to be a huge drag though as Big Boss is off and as she normally creates my work I am going to have very little to do.

Anyone want to send me any typing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gay. Monday again. Late start due to plumber coming round. Not the best of starts to the week but it is a start.


and once the plumber's finished you'll be able to go 

that will be a relief


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Compared to previous Mondays I am feeling quite good this morning. This week is going to be a huge drag though as Big Boss is off and as she normally creates my work I am going to have very little to do.
> 
> Anyone want to send me any typing?


you can come round here and shift some books about for us.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you can come round here and shift some books about for us.


Physical labour??  But I'm a girl


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Physical labour?? But I'm a girl


so? we have girls shifting books about too you know.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is he looking?


Quite lively for a Monday.

His assessor has just arrived, I think he's going to get told off after cuntboss grassed him up the other day


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Quite lively for a Monday.
> 
> His assessor has just arrived, I think he's going to get told off after cuntboss grassed him up the other day



Sometimes best to get the bollocking out the way early in a job. You know it is coming so best to be out in the open.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning all
Monday drag blah blah blah

I do feel like I've milked every last drop out of the weekend though, we managed to fit in 3 BBQs and a couple of water fights, and spent most of the daylight hours outside.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 3, 2011)

First dragbus for over a week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> TVSB is back today


This news has cheered by Monday morning no end


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sometimes best to get the bollocking out the way early in a job. You know it is coming so best to be out in the open.


I think they must have mentioned the phone thing.  He's now been put in charge of answering the office mobile that only Mr ManFlu and I generally use 



QueenOfGoths said:


> This news has cheered by Monday morning no end


TBH I thought he wasn't coming back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think they must have mentioned the phone thing. He's now been put in charge of answering the office mobile that only Mr ManFlu and I generally use
> 
> *TBH I thought he wasn't coming back*



Pah, nothing can stop TVSB....execpt maybe a phone! 

Pretty quiet here at the mo. I am feeling a bit meh for some reason and I don't really know why


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

Right I am going out on my enforced 20 minute break. I may come back with a ready meal! or some crap that Robert Dyas has on offer.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

been mental busy today


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Quite lively for a Monday.
> 
> His assessor has just arrived, I think he's going to get told off after cuntboss grassed him up the other day


cuntboss in being cuntish shocker!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> been mental busy today



Me too


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> been mental busy today


Same


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pah, nothing can stop TVSB....execpt maybe a phone!
> 
> Pretty quiet here at the mo. I am feeling a bit meh for some reason and I don't really know why




Maybe a triple vodka scooter session would cheer you up?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe a triple vodka scooter session would cheer you up?




Tempting, though I am not sure that the hoegaarden frenzy at the weekend may still be contributing to my muted-ness today! 

Also I'm really stressed about getting to work, I had to let 2 trains go this morning because there were no seats and though I did get a seat on the third it was a struggle. The problem is I just can't stand up for the 25 or 30 minutes it takes from Maidenhead to Paddington, certainly not at the moment but even when I am fit it wouldn't be easy, partly because the MS means my balance is so shit basically


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

Mr. QofG's is going here tonight

http://www.thecrookedbillet.co.uk/menu.htm

I am not going, not because I don't want to eat there, it looks rather nice, but because....he is going to see Dean Friedman play, the sad, sad man


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 3, 2011)

afternoon all, back in the office and have just cleared my 341 backlogged emails.....

so what's been happening here then, anything exciting?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon all, back in the office and have just cleared my 341 backlogged emails.....
> 
> so what's been happening here then, anything exciting?


Same old same old really!

How was your holiday?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same old same old really!
> 
> How was your holiday?


utterly brilliant, completely relaxing, lots of swimming/snorkelling/sunning ourselves, decent food and reasonable drinks, did some walking and a bit of driving too this time (got a puncture half way up a mountain )

finding it really hard to get any motivation for either being back in London or at work though, i just want to go back and carry on....

some pics if you're interested


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> utterly brilliant, completely relaxing, lots of swimming/snorkelling/sunning ourselves, decent food and reasonable drinks, did some walking and a bit of driving too this time (got a puncture half way up a mountain )
> 
> finding it really hard to get any motivation for either being back in London or at work though, i just want to go back and carry on....
> 
> some pics if you're interested


It looks lovely  I am quite envious of the cheesy dumpling dinner!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 3, 2011)

It looks like you had a lovely holiday Paulie 
Welcome back to the drag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It looks lovely  I am quite envious of the cheesy dumpling dinner!!


they were actually courgette flowers, stuffed with feta cheese and then deep fried in batter, they were completely delicious as well, the little old lady just kept bringing bigger and bigger plates of food 


BoatieBird said:


> It looks like you had a lovely holiday Paulie
> Welcome back to the drag


thanks boatie, it hasn't been so bad today so far tbh. hope life good with you


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

a mad mad day - full of *shakes fists* and  and  and  and


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a mad mad day - full of *shakes fists* and  and  and  and


Were all of those you!?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

Very tired now - think I will try and make my escape on 10 or 15 minutes


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2011)

I now want a holiday that I can't afford! Looks great Paulie!

I had a nap in the toilet earlier.  I could have done with more but I hadn't taken my watch in with me so wasn't sure if I would be missed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2011)

Oi oi Paulie... does you missus know you're sharing pics of her in her pants?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Were all of those you!?


yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Forgot to mention what happened when I went out at lunchtime with a colleague. 

Random bloke: Excuse me guys, do you know where I am?
Me: Pardon?
Random guy: I don't know where I am
Colleague: You're in Tesco
Random Guy: Oh right, it's just that I'm off my face on coke
Me: Err, ok
Random guy: I don't even know where I left my shopping
Colleague: Maybe you should go and have a sit down somewhere?
Random guy: yeah, cool, have a great day
Me: Bye


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh goodness, still in the office. Don't even quite know what I'm doing anymore, only that it's urgent and important.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Oi oi Paulie... does you missus know you're sharing pics of her in her pants?


prolly not actually, i loaded them up when i was tired and sleepy, better go check


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2011)

looks like a good hols.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 3, 2011)

twas very good (and now have removed the rather lude snap, she won't be giving me gyp when she has a look at them, thanx )


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2011)

the comment was quite funny


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 3, 2011)

yes, clearly i was more than aware that i was playing with fire....


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

How did it get to half 9 so quickly?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How did it get to half 9 so quickly?



Cider pixies have stolen the time away


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't had any cider tonight


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> twas very good (and now have removed the rather lude snap, she won't be giving me gyp when she has a look at them, thanx )


phew! there would have been murders if she'd seen that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I haven't had any cider tonight


That's what the cider pixies want you to think!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's what the cider pixies want you to think!!


Is that admissible in court?  I was driving about an hour ago


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

Euurgh I have just channel hopped to "Embarassing Bodies"....that is an image I will not get rid of in a long time


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I need to relocate to the front room for some tv drag, not Embarrassing Bodies though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I need to relocate to the front room for some tv drag, not Embarrassing Bodies though


Don't go to "Never Mind the Buzzcocks" unless you want to see Louie Spence wrything on a desk. I think I may stick with "Embarrasing Bodies"!

I should go to bed but Mr. QofG's will only wake me up to sing "Lydia" or some other Dean Friedman rubbish when he gets back


----------



## machine cat (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you moving today? Good Luck if so



Moved Saturday.
Sorted most stuff out yesterday.
Internet installed today.
Little bit of tidying tomorrow.
Back to the drag on Wednesday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Moved Saturday.
> Sorted most stuff out yesterday.
> Internet installed today.
> Little bit of tidying tomorrow.
> Back to the drag on Wednesday.


Hope it is all going okay. How are mrs cat and machine kitten coping?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't go to "Never Mind the Buzzcocks" unless you want to see Louie Spence wrything on a desk. I think I may stick with "Embarrasing Bodies"!
> 
> I should go to bed but Mr. QofG's will only wake me up to sing "Lydia" or some other Dean Friedman rubbish when he gets back


I was looking for Badgers in the audience, I think I had a brief tantalising glimpse of him


----------



## machine cat (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope it is all going okay. How are mrs cat and machine kitten coping?



Mrs Cat has her feet up and did an ace job with machine kitten's bedroom and playroom. MK has spent most of his time throwing water around in the yard


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was looking for Badgers in the audience, I think I had a brief tantalising glimpse of him


We should have got him to cough loudly, maybe a shout of "draggerz" disguised as a cough, so we could identify him


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2011)

Shame there wasn't another 'Preston' moment, he might have got on screen


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was looking for Badgers in the audience, I think I had a brief tantalising glimpse of him



Really?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Moved Saturday.
> Sorted most stuff out yesterday.
> Internet installed today.
> Little bit of tidying tomorrow.
> Back to the drag on Wednesday.



So feeling organised then MC?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

Tired this morning. Work is a bit all consuming at the moment with early starts + late finishes. Another two weeks of this, maybe three and then can slow down a bit. Coffee, shower and time to go face the music.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2011)

The drag has started on bad footing at chez commie.

The issue of household finances reached a flashpoint- at my end I am cut to the bone anyway and require some quantative easing. At the opposition end I am not meeting the half of the rent/bills. I'm shy by 10 quid a week on it but require to be shy on somewhat more than that. However I have managed to lodge a formal complaint in the most strident of terms and believe that the issue has been flagged up. It is difficult when both parties feel that the other is taking the royal piss, but there it is.

We shall overcome etc


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was a snore monster last night


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Really?


right at the start when the camera first caresses the audience, was very quick


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

mornin' 

i've been here for 45 minutes now, so i only have another 2h45m before dinner time 

i'm alright jack


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning. Slept in a bit too late, still at home. Ah well, flexi-time eh?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning
Another sunny day, and another day when I'm stuck at work until 6pm 
On the brightside, I am thrashing marty at Scrabble


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning all.

Normally I am first in the office by a good 15 minutes.  Then HRA comes in and then MHRM abuotg 15 minutes after that.  Yesterday and today they have both been in before me.  I don;t like it and I hope it doesn't become a regular thing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2011)

oh, nice one mc 

bigger place for the new bump?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was a snore monster last night


Tell your mrs I had a kicking monster, so she got off lightly


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

i slept very well


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Morning
> Another sunny day, and another day when I'm stuck at work until 6pm
> On the brightside, I am thrashing marty at Scrabble


does his vocabulary leave something to be desired?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> does his vocabulary leave something to be desired?



His vocabulary isn't bad tbf, it's just that mine is better (in this game anyway)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> His vocabulary isn't bad tbf, it's just that mine is better (in this game anyway)


is his vocabulary nefandous?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning all - short skirt and slightly ripped tights drag here


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2011)

bloody nightmare.
arrived at work, jumped in the showers and realised i forgot my friggin' shirt. 
Had to bike it to M&S and spend unnecessary money 

Also, my colleague changed cereals for the first time 6 months.
Anyone else had an eventful/ exciting morning?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> is his vocabulary nefandous?



*googles nefandous*
Not particularly, but I have now learned a new word so thanks Pickman's


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> bloody nightmare.
> arrived at work, jumped in the showers and realised i forgot my friggin' shirt.
> Had to bike it to M&S and spend unnecessary money


That is crap.  I have done this before when I have got to the gym (near my work) and realise I have forgotten my dress.  This means travelling all the way back home, then having to have a shower and ending up getting to work 1 hour late.

No money involved but it is bloody annoying.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> That is crap. I have done this before when I have got to the gym (near my work) and realise I have forgotten my dress. This means travelling all the way back home, then having to have a shower and ending up getting to work 1 hour late.
> 
> No money involved but it is bloody annoying.



I was real tempted just to wear a suit without a shirt, like how they use to in those 80s series of Miami Vice.

Yes I've done that too! But it usually means having to go back home and getting changed.
What time do you hit the gym?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

Caffiene Issues drag here. Usually, right, I am a black coffee/no sugar type of person but I am poor so instead of buying coffee I thought "Fuck it, I'll have tea at work. It's the caffiene I need!" Turns out the milk has seperated and it stayed so dark I had to put sugar in it :wails:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr. QofG's keeps forgetting a spare pair of undies when he goes to the gym so has to go commando This seems to coincide with our Sunday morning shopping at Sainsbury's session so I am not convinced he isn't just enjoying the chiller cooled air around his tackle!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Caffiene Issues drag here. Usually, right, I am a black coffee/no sugar type of person but I am poor so instead of buying coffee I thought "Fuck it, I'll have tea at work. It's the caffiene I need!" Turns out the milk has seperated and it stayed so dark I had to put sugar in it :wails:


Bad times


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I was real tempted just to wear a suit without a shirt, like how they use to in those 80s series of Miami Vice.
> 
> Yes I've done that too! But it usually means having to go back home and getting changed.
> What time do you hit the gym?



In the previous job where it happened I would get to the gym for about 7.30 in Moorgate. which was about a 45 minutes journey from home.  Then another 10 minutes on to work.  I realised I had no clothes before I started my workout so had to just turnaround and go home.

I think if you were going to go for the no shirt look it would only work if you rolled up the sleeves of your jacket as well.  That would look cool


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bad times



Still drank it


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's keeps forgetting a spare pair of undies when he goes to the gym so has to go commando This seems to coincide with our Sunday morning shopping at Sainsbury's session so I am not convinced he isn't just enjoying the chiller cooled air around his tackle!


see how he goes in the winter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> bloody nightmare.
> arrived at work, jumped in the showers and realised i forgot my friggin' shirt.
> Had to bike it to M&S and spend unnecessary money


haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's keeps forgetting a spare pair of undies when he goes to the gym so has to go commando This seems to coincide with our Sunday morning shopping at Sainsbury's session so I am not convinced he isn't just enjoying the chiller cooled air around his tackle!


Has Marty been teaching him bad habits?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Has Marty been teaching him bad habits?


Good point 

Sideshow Boss is annoying me just by being here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Has Marty been teaching him bad habits?


it is a good habit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

I have so little to do that when I logged on this morning I didn't even remember to open Outlook, and when I did I have 0 emails. In-tray is empty.

I'm going to call my old agency and try to get another job. Wish me luck!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a discussion with MHRM yesterday where she asked me if the meeting to discuss my position was still in Big Bosses diary.  I said yes but as the organisation is going through a structural review there is probably not a lot of point.  She then said, "No, but we could put you on a fixed term contract until end of March"

That is what I have been asking for since I started 

I'm still looking but not a lot out there at all at the mo.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2011)

Call a new agency!

ooh, it's like I've never been away.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

@Me76 - I'd love a fixed term contract if the money was livable *rubshands* But, while my current place is _nice _and _like me, _they simply don't have the budget to pay me what I need.

@Quimble - Yes, just done so. They want updated CV, same old story. Oh wait - I have another one I signed up with in July... hang on!!!11!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, a _new _agency!?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is a good habit


What if you get run over?  I though the NHS will only treat you if you're wearing clean pants?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What if you get run over? I though the NHS will only treat you if you're wearing clean pants?


it's ok, I can get run over TODAY


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Last night I had an....interesting...well frankly quite sordid... dream about someone here at work...and I've just spoken to them on the phone and now I feel a bit hot and bothered


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like TVSB won't be here much longer, apparently "office work isn't for him"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like TVSB won't be here much longer, apparently "office work isn't for him"


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

What work would be good for him and his scooter....international playboy? Assassin? Grand Prix driver? What doesn't need a phone!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> What work would be good for him and his scooter....international playboy? Assassin? Grand Prix driver? What doesn't need a phone!



Pizza delivery?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like TVSB won't be here much longer, apparently "office work isn't for him"



did he say that or someone else?

At least he will be free to scoot with his scooter carpark friend.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like TVSB won't be here much longer, apparently "office work isn't for him"



Oh dear. The light that burns twice as bright burns twice as long.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

I may go to the toilet and cry


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> did he say that


Yeah, apparently he's going back to college to do something more practical.

It wasn't a complete surprise tbh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, apparently he's going back to college to do something more practical.



I can picture him and Napoleon setting up the Facebook group now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, apparently he's going back to college to do something more practical.
> 
> It wasn't a complete surprise tbh


Scooter maintenance? Phone engineer?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh it's raining but I need to go out as the hole in my tights is getting worse and frankly I need a replacement pair or else I may not be able to keep my dignity or decency


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I may not be able to *keep* my dignity or decency



Keep?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Keep?


i think she meant "salvage"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think she meant "salvage"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

I have done 0 today. There has been 0 to do. Oh, I have taken three files out of the in-tray and put them 'in the queue', which is 'on a table in chronological order'.

And I've earned taxpayers money for this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Three pairs of 40 denier supersoft brown tights now purchased. My dignity has been salvaged ...though possibly not in the eyes of those people at the traffic lights when the wind lifted my skirt exposing a little higher than I would have chosen


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I have done 0 today. There has been 0 to do. Oh, I have taken three files out of the in-tray and put them 'in the queue', which is 'on a table in chronological order'.
> 
> And I've earned taxpayers money for this.


Boring isn't it.

I have resorted to filing the Big Boss's e-mails (she is one of those who keeps everything in her inbox which means if I am trying to do a quick search for something I know I have seen it takes forever!

I will know it's really bad when I have resorted to the paper filing!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

Sitting here making rude gestures at the ceiling... mental neighbours...

Bugger all else to do. Hey ho, we'll get an impossible deadline in a minute, no doubt. Second coffee means I am ALERT and READY. Willing? Like fuck. Not on this money.

O bollox, Theresa May's on Radio 4. Work approaches.

Oops, nearly forgot - must buy tickets to see The Destroyers at Wilton's! Back in a mo'.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Three pairs of 40 denier supersoft brown tights now purchased. My dignity has been salvaged ...though possibly not in the eyes of those people at the traffic lights when the wind lifted my skirt exposing a little higher than I would have chosen


pics


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

Yet another fag...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

Late lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Late lunch


What did you have?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

Couldn't be arsed to go out now, so have an emergency tin of beans and sausage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Couldn't be arsed to go out now, so have an emergency tin of beans and sausage


On toast or au natural?

I have just had a large chocolate button out of the pack Sideshow Boss brought back from Brighton. It wasn't all that large tbf. Or that nice!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

Just on it's own, I don't have any emergency toast


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

bored bored bored
That is all


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

Now I want a whisky fudge... back in a bit...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Late lunch



I left mine at home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just on it's own, I don't have any *emergency toast*


Tsk, you need some of this!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> bored bored bored
> That is all


Me too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Me too.


And me


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Now I want a whisky fudge... back in a bit...


what is this?


QueenOfGoths said:


> Tsk, you need some of this!


and what is this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what is this?
> and what is this?


Japanese canned bread apparently 

http://www.wordpress.tokyotimes.org/?p=1830


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Me too.





QueenOfGoths said:


> And me



You have my sympathy sisters.
I'm waiting for some people to go into a meeting then I can watch a short film made by some friends.
It's just won first prize at the Slough film festival


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tsk, you need some of this!


I have a sneaking suspicion that that would be disgusting


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I left mine at home


Kebab time?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

I should be finessing my CV but I can't remember the word for that thing  This job is turning my big juicy brayne to dust


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I should be finessing my CV but I can't remember the word for that thing  This job is turning my big juicy brayne to dust



What thing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that that would be disgusting


Yup - mind you I eat Weight Watchers bread so tbh bread in a can would probably be an improvement


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Kebab time?



Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What thing?



That _thing! _

I work in a court, right. And I send the files to the Judges for them to review then they send them back with instructions - to either 1. do the rule letter, 2. stay 3. send for various types of hearing.

So I've got that I allocate the files but I don't know how to say what happens when they come back


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Japanese canned bread apparently
> 
> http://www.wordpress.tokyotimes.org/?p=1830


ewwwwwww.... this:


neonwilderness said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that that would be disgusting


 
I think I might sort out my photos, all emails I send are being ignored


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - mind you I eat Weight Watchers bread so tbh bread in a can would probably be an improvement


The Danish stuff? My nan buy's that, I quite like it 

Edit: 6k


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> That _thing! _
> 
> I work in a court, right. And I send the files to the Judges for them to review then they send them back with instructions - to either 1. do the rule letter, 2. stay 3. send for various types of hearing.
> 
> So I've got that I allocate the files but I don't know how to say what happens when they come back



something like
"process returned files, ensuring that the correct action has been taken"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> something like
> "process returned files, ensuring that the correct action has been taken"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The Danish stuff? My nan buy's that, I quite like it
> 
> Edit: 6k



I am on the white bread rather than the "Malted Danish" at the moment which is okay and good for the diet but isn't fucking huge doorstep slices of bread covered in butter and jam or cheese ...or jam and cheese, which is what I would really like!

Toast porn- nom


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have just booked myself to be out of the office tomorrow to go and look at some meeting rooms.  That should help break up the boredom slightly.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2011)

it's meant to be a nice day tomorrow...

goes back to work/ and applying for contracts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

My post-it notes have re-appeared. This makes me happy!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what is this?



This is this:


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2011)

oooh, I wonder if I could make some?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

Jesus, I snuck out of work so early I'm going to be home before I should have left 

5t3ls,
The 388


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm still here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm still here



this ^


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

leaving in 5, drove in, so I can smoke tabs, listen to music/radio, and not have to deal with PEOPLE, all the way home  (apart from pedestrians)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leaving in 5, drove in, so I can smoke tabs, listen to music/radio, and not have to deal with PEOPLE, all the way home  (apart from pedestrians)



CiderCar?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

I win!

I'm in my jammies already! Going to; update phone, listen to Public Enemy and make a top out of a dress.

Fare thee well, kids


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I win!
> 
> I'm in my jammies already! Going to; update phone, listen to Public Enemy and make a top out of a dress.
> 
> Fare thee well, kids




I'm still here and I'm still bored


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very good work 5t3lla.  I bow down to you.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right at the start when the camera first caresses the audience, was very quick



Interesting


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Interesting


were you wearing a tee-shirt with a lot of white in it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> were you wearing a tee-shirt with a lot of white in it?



Don't recall ?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

it'll be on the bbc player thing now - look at the start when they show the audience and the hoff being escorted down


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

I was not near the Hoff walking down. He walked down the middle, we were back left facing the stage. Will watch when I finally get home. DragCiderBus now though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't think you can see us on Buzzcocks  

Pleased they have edited out a fair bit of Louis Spencer though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't think you can see us on Buzzcocks
> 
> Pleased they have edited out a fair bit of Louis Spencer though


The 45 seconds or so I saw of him dancing on the desk was enough for me


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't think you can see us on Buzzcocks
> 
> Pleased they have edited out a fair bit of Louis Spencer though


ah well, anyhoos, Great British Bake Off final is now NOW!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The 45 seconds or so I saw of him dancing on the desk was enough for me



He never asked about the drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He never asked about the drag



Bastard


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So feeling organised then MC?



Getting there. Today was another slog, but the house is starting to look liveable at last.

The bad news is that non of the local shops have a good selection of cider


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The bad news is that non of the local shops have a good selection of cider


Any snow globes?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any snow globes?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The bad news is that non of the local shops have a good selection of cider



Speak to them. When we moved in here there was no Olde English in the nearest shop. I told them I would buy at least 12 cans a week (24 a week in summer) and they have stocked them ever since


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

Wednesday/Humpday here again. Was another 12+ hour day with commute yesterday and another few to go. Not all bad though, the drag is pretty organised for once


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

Golly, it's a bit dark this early 

I did more 'work' at home yesterday than I did at actual work


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Speak to them. When we moved in here there was no Olde English in the nearest shop. I told them I would buy at least 12 cans a week (24 a week in summer) and they have stocked them ever since


consumer power!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

It is getting darker but still October commuting in t-shirt is no bad thing eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

True true


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2011)

Can't be arsed to move drag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

Stupid bus terminating early drag


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2011)

what a lovely morning 

i had a top trip into work, with an almost empty bus 

i'm alright jack


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2011)

morning.

my screen has been replaced


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is getting darker but still October commuting in t-shirt is no bad thing eh?


wait till you're still commuting wearing a t-shirt in december - through circumstances, not through desire - and then tell me if it's a bad thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2011)

Morning all - working at home drag today. Plus cleaning the bathroom drag


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks Quoggy, you've just reminded me that our bathroom really needs a bloody good clean 
All this lovely weather means I spend every available minute in the garden and nothing gets done in the house


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>



You need to try one - for research purposes!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You need to try one - for research purposes!



Oh god. OK, OK, I will.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Morning.  Off on my skive important research trip around London now.  Hoping to pick up something exciting for lunch as well.  See you later.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

Go play in my thread! I'm being ignored!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2011)

it's an elitist thread, fuck off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

*gasp* 

Go tell me to fuck off in it then - bump it!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

got the bus this morning - stuck in traffic jam for ages - heating on full blast - bad times


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

I was in a bus with cool air coming out of the foot-level heaters the other day. I mean, it wasn't exactly cool but maybe it _was _heating but it was so hot out it felt cooler??! Twisted melon.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> thanks Quoggy, you've just reminded me that our bathroom really needs a bloody good clean



This ^ 

Need to defrost and clean the fridge and fridge freezer before the cold settles in proper.
Been putting off cleaning the oven for a while too.

Fail


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

crazio Italian pensioner who thinks I'm in the mafia, has now got someone to complain -

anyone got a spare horse's head ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> anyone got a spare horse's head ?



Goat, horse, all good


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Goat, horse, all good


It's the only language he understands


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2011)

I have cleaned the bathroom and now feel virtuous - suppose I ought to do some work soon!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> suppose I ought to do some work soon!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

I HAVE WORK TO DO!1!

A -12
B - 12
C - 12
D - 12
E - 4


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I HAVE WORK TO DO!1!
> 
> A -12
> B - 12
> ...



Are you saying you need more Es Stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't disturb me! I'm busy!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2011)

G'day drag! Plodding away here. A small chance (again) that I might be off to Rwanda next month. India is on the back-burner for now travel-wise.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly, it astounds me. I've got the luck of someone with an Irish surname but who's only been to Cork once. Boss (Third Grade) just came in to talk to me - straight up behind and face-on the monitor - and for the first time in three days I've actually go something work-related on it, instead of wiki pages about murders and this place. Amazing


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Honestly, it astounds me. I've got the luck of someone with an Irish surname but who's only been to Cork once. Boss (Third Grade) just came in to talk to me - straight up behind and face-on the monitor - and for the first time in three days I've actually go something work-related on it, instead of wiki pages about murders and this place. Amazing



nice escape!

that happened to me at one place, my manager was very 'disappointed in me'  if felt like my mum was disappointed in me


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2011)

busy


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm back!  Was a nice little stroll around.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 5, 2011)

drag today.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just spent over a fiver on lunch and I'm still hungry.  This is what happens when I am trying to be healthy.  I am now going to have to resist eating stidge for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



I see you posting on FB about Tom  Cruise!

I think WotW was the best thing he's been in recently*. It scared the shit out of me and an unlikeable man playing an unlikeable character seemed to work very well, imo.

* if ever


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2011)

WotW?

I'm having deja vu


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> WotW?



William Of *the* Walworth


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2011)

Winter of the Woad?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

Willow of the Wisp?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2011)

A crazy man has just walked outside our window shouting "Fuck off you foreign cunts".

That's brightened up the afternoon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

I wanted to talk to Qoths, not you.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

I had Rolos the other day. From the fridge. Mmmmm-mmm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw a new rolo biscuit thing the other day, and almost bought them... didn't though *polishes halo*

these, they were only 59 pence too


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2011)

hehehe, I like gobblemonkey 

http://www.gobblemonkey.com/2011/08/rolo-biscuits.html


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2011)

think I might take a break from work for a while


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I see you posting on FB about Tom Cruise!
> 
> I think WotW was the best thing he's been in recently*. It scared the shit out of me and an unlikeable man playing an unlikeable character seemed to work very well, imo.
> 
> * if ever


I just didn't believe he was a stevedore...or married to that good looking woman...or much of what he did really  I liked the aliens though, they reminded me of my cat!

He _is_ good in Tropic Thunder and Mr. QofG's likes all his "Mission Impossible" filums though I can take them or leave them really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I HAVE WORK TO DO!1!
> 
> A -12
> B - 12
> ...



Done! I am saving D til Friday in case anything needs to be added to it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I just didn't believe he was a stevedore...or married to that good looking woman...or much of what he did really  I liked the aliens though, they reminded me of my cat!
> 
> He _is_ good in Tropic Thunder and Mr. QofG's likes all his "Mission Impossible" filums though I can take them or leave them really



I missed the first few seconds of it so didn't get the full effect of the "Look! Look! He's an ordinary working Joe! Honest he is! Look, really!" stuff.

Reminded you of Mr. K? Does he know you think that? All that blood and a basket full of people to suck dry


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> they reminded me of my cat!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2011)

OK. I've done more work today than the rest of the days put together so now it's time to kick back, put my feet on the desk and do the hem on my latest home-made dress


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> WotW?
> 
> I'm having deja vu


again?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 5, 2011)

Bloody hell, work keeps appearing. That tosser Cameron was all over the media yesterday. He has a face like a polished arse.

Just proofed a whole 38-minute programme transcript! AND I have no relaxing herbs as consolation, gah. Sodding drought! Bollocks bollocks bollocks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I missed the first few seconds of it so didn't get the full effect of the "Look! Look! He's an ordinary working Joe! Honest he is! Look, really!" stuff.
> 
> Reminded you of Mr. K? Does he know you think that? All that blood and a basket full of people to suck dry


It was when they got out and were tentatively walking around and drinking water. Mr. QofG's thought it too!

As for him knowing....I think he dreams of being in a heavily armed tripod and chasing humans around! At work yesterday I was laughing with my friend about how all the other cat owners we know tend to be "On my cat is _so_ lovely, always sitting on my lap for a cuddle" whereas I am generally "Mr. K was, once again, severely disappointed in me and gave me a good kicking to show his displeasure!"


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 5, 2011)

I hear you - our owner takes great pleasure in biting my ankle when she's got the hump. Or pulling at my nostril when she wants me to wake up. How _adorable_...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I hear you - our owner takes great pleasure in biting my ankle when she's got the hump. Or pulling at my nostril when she wants me to wake up. How _adorable_...
> View attachment 13831




This was Mr. K. on the bed with me last night. I had been softly calling "Mr. Kippers...Mr.Kippers" intermittently for about 5 minutes to try and get him to turn round but though the ears moved no one was listening!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2011)

almost there...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 5, 2011)

Buggering off now... drought over, hooray!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a can of cider in my bag that I aim to finish by the time I've got to the station.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

closer...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

and we're done (well I was done at 5.05)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

Done at 6.45 and heading home. Can't wait till Freeday (as usual) to rest before the 12 day week starts


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

Free lunch competition for Friday 

http://blog.just-eat.co.uk/firezzafriday/


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Done at 6.45 and heading home. Can't wait till Freeday (as usual) to rest before the 12 day week starts



12 day week?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> 12 day week?


40 hour days too


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 5, 2011)

Badgers is a 40/ 12/ 2452 days a year kinda guy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2011)

what's going on here then?

*shines torch into dusty corner*


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been studying which counts as drag, no?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2011)

spose, am off to bed now, sleep tight


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> 12 day week?



Yeah. Only do this twice a year so not all bad really. Half of it is loooong (14-16 hour) days though which is a bit tough. Hotel time too which is a mixed blessing. Hate being away from home but have breakfast cooked each day and free bar


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Friday Eve it is peeps. Looks a bit windy and rainy out there today but the mood is bright


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Dragbus nearly there. Feeling oddly sprightly today but not sure why. No doubt something will ruin that soon


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

it has been a long week ...

good night last night in the pub, The Jolly Butchers in Stoke Newington, which appears to be beard pub of the year or something, they took a picture of me for their beard calendar, I'm hoping my face fur made the cut.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> beard pub of the year or something, they took a picture of me for their beard calendar, I'm hoping my face fur made the cut.


This sounds like my kind of pub.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

morning.

hoping today will be a lot quieter than yesterday.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2011)

Fairly hectic week so far so looking forward to the weekend a lot, too. Leave is calendar yearly at my new place so I've been told to take a week off soon. Hardly been there five minutes, really, but rules is rules.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2011)

what a pleasant morning 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Blimey. This is a good holiday deal. Christmas in the Algarve (19th to 26th December) 7 nights S/C including flights (from Stansted) £76 per person. Not that we would go but even still, that is not bad!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what a pleasant morning
> 
> i'm alright jack



It is lovely isn't it. Crisp bright autumn morning


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2011)

Bah, it's getting cooooooold. Before you know it there's gonna be snow again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

I got pissed last night and just woke up. A x I'm leaving at 1.30 for a haircut. I'm just not taking this job stuff srsly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is lovely isn't it. Crisp bright autumn morning



bit windy like, but otherwise quite nice.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy cold morning here too.
Today is my Friday


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!



morning neon.

i've been out of the loop this week - what has happened to TVSB?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Morning.

I really have to find something to do today.  I have a couple of small folders with really ancient stuff in it.  Think I might spend some time scanning it and listening to the radio downstairs.

BORED!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2011)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, I'm not even in the shower yet. Flexi-drag!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Morning.
> 
> I really have to find something to do today. I have a couple of small folders with really ancient stuff in it. Think I might spend some time scanning it and listening to the radio downstairs.
> 
> BORED!



Bored at 9 in the morning - it's going to be a long day for you 

I have a meeting starting at 2, I am expected to take minutes. I finish at 2.45 though...
They never remember that I leave early on a Thursday and I never bother to remind them


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2011)

Snoring husband  as soon as I give up and get out of bed he turns on his side and stops snoring! There's some jiggery pokery trickery going on in't there?  

I am planning to sort through some more photos today... October is a slow month for me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning neon.
> 
> i've been out of the loop this week - what has happened to TVSB?


Office work "isn't for him", he resigned on Tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Today is my Friday



Good news you cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2011)

unlike that now young man, if you ever want steak fajitas again


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Office work "isn't for him", he resigned on Tuesday



Notice period?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> unlike that now young man, if you ever want steak fajitas again


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2011)

The fuck's wrong with my shower? The pressure when I wee is stronger than the paltry stream emerging from the shower-head. Any tricks to up the water-pressure?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Office work "isn't for him", he resigned on Tuesday





How does cuntboss feel about it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Notice period?


Nah, they just let him go that day.  I don't think he'd been here long enough to build up any notice period.  Plus he was doing fuck all anyway


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How does cuntboss feel about it?


I think she's realised that her expectations of a school leaver was a bit high


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Morning all!

Still experimenting with the best train to get from Maidenhead in order to get a seat. The 8.00am is promising, busy but it is a big inter city train so most people seemed able to sit down. And of course there are always the 3 virtually empty 1st class carriages  to blag my way into 

Still amused and a little angry I am having to do all this despite a disability which means I suffer from fatigue, balance problems, is made worse by stress but that the boss won't be in until nearly 10.00am because she doesn't like traveling in the rush hour


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 6, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Snoring husband  as soon as I give up and get out of bed he turns on his side and stops snoring! There's some jiggery pokery trickery going on in't there?



 Sounds well sus. I wouldn't stand for that. A well placed elbow works wonders, or a swift tap on the behind.

It looks lovely out there. I really should go out at lunchtime, even just to look at the garden.

Bugger all work now. Mustn't grumble.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Still experimenting with the best train to get from Maidenhead in order to get a seat. The 8.00am is promising, busy but it is a big inter city train so most people seemed able to sit down. And of course there are always the 3 virtually empty 1st class carriages  to blag my way into
> 
> Still amused and a little angry I am having to do all this despite a disability which means I suffer from fatigue, balance problems, is made worse by stress but that the boss won't be in until nearly 10.00am because she doesn't like traveling in the rush hour



Shit, isn't it? I found myself on the Northern line yesterday. It's bloody murder standing up with sciatica. Sympathies.

It must be nice being a boss tho'. Make up the rules to suit yourself.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2011)

quoggy, if she doesn't like travelling in the rush hour can't the make adjustments and shift your hours so you can come in a bit later?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Sounds well sus. I wouldn't stand for that. A well placed elbow works wonders, or a swift tap on the behind.


I laughed (quite loud) when he snuffled and turned over... but I want some tea tonight, so I let him sleep.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

grrr, work people are really pissing me off this morning and I'm in a right stroppy mood.
But instead of sitting here stewing I've harnessed my anger and emailed my MP about the proposed windfarm development in my area.
I've just pointed out to the tory cunt that not everyone is against it (which is the impression you get from her website), and I for one would welcome it.
On her website she bleats on about "local people not having these things foisted upon them" so I've asked her if that means she is opposing her government's plans to relax the planning laws.

Blimey - that was very theraputic and I feel loads better for it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> grrr, work people are really pissing me off this morning and I'm in a right stroppy mood.
> But instead of sitting here stewing I've harnessed my anger and emailed my MP about the proposed windfarm development in my area.
> I've just pointed out to the tory cunt that not everyone is against it (which is the impression you get from her website), and I for one would welcome it.
> On her website she bleats on about "local people not having these things foisted upon them" so I've asked her if that means she is opposing her government's plans to relax the planning laws.
> ...


you bloody imby


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

NVP said:


> This sounds like my kind of pub.


you would love it !


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think she's realised that her expectations of a school leaver was a bit high


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

I would like to ask the draggerz opinion on....naked handshakes!

Mr. QofG's went to the gym last night and come out from the shower into the changing room to see someone he knew getting changed. This friend said "Oh, hello" and held out his hand which, Mr, QofG's being a polite boy, took it and shook.

At this point both parties where literally stark bollock naked 

So my question is, if you were stark bollock - or the ladies equivilent - naked would you profer a handshake or politely take one that was offered? Or both. Or neither!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you would love it !



Everyone loves it! Should have an international dragmeat there, incl. PM. What a wonderful dream...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would like to ask the draggerz opinion on....naked handshakes!
> 
> Mr. QofG's went to the gym last night and come out from the shower into the changing room to see someone he knew getting changed. This friend said "Oh, hello" and held out his hand which, Mr, QofG's being a polite boy, took it and shook.
> 
> ...



Kiss on the cheek. All eight of them.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 6, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Snoring husband  as soon as I give up and get out of bed he turns on his side and stops snoring! There's some jiggery pokery trickery going on in't there?
> 
> I am planning to sort through some more photos today... October is a slow month for me.



Can't you not, you know, _manoeuvre _him onto his side while he sleeps?



TruXta said:


> The fuck's wrong with my shower? The pressure when I wee is stronger than the paltry stream emerging from the shower-head. Any tricks to up the water-pressure?



Did it used to be better? descale?

Morning. Lots of work but no boss today.

What was I thinking by diving back in with a full 5 day week?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So my question is, if you were stark bollock - or the ladies equivilent - naked would you profer a handshake or politely take one that was offered? Or both. Or neither!



My question is "what is the ladies equivalent?"
stark boob naked? doesn't have the same ring to it does it?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think of my boobs as 'stark'  so it should be plumptious boob naked.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Nude. Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> My question is "what is the ladies equivalent?"
> stark boob naked? doesn't have the same ring to it does it?



Stark minge naked? No, that is too ...just no!


quimcunx said:


> I don't think of my boobs as 'stark' so it should be plumptious boob naked.



I like this!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

I notice the gentlemen of the thread have not replied yet. They are probably all naked handshaking each other


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I notice the gentlemen of the thread have not replied yet. They are probably all naked handshaking each other


 
Or fondling their own plumptious boobs.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I don't think of my boobs as 'stark' so it should be plumptious boob naked.



I don't think of mine as either stark or plumptious, perhaps I could go for pert boob naked?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

My boss just called me fat! Tbh fair, I am fat, but I am just innocently nomming on a box of grapes (both kinds) and she wandered in and said "Ooh, trying to lose weight? Me too!"


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought some fruit the other week and my boss also therefore assumed I was trying to lose weight.    Remember that ''trying to lose weight'' and ''fat'' are only loosely related.

You are fat though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

It's true. I'm not trying to lose weight though! Hah!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> My boss just called me fat! Tbh fair, I am fat, but I am just innocently nomming on a box of grapes (both kinds) and she wandered in and said "Ooh, trying to lose weight? Me too!"


Did you scream "FIVE A DAY!!" at her while waving your grapes...or your fat?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you scream "FIVE A DAY!!" at her while waving your grapes...or your fat?



I did! I waved stark grapes at her while jiggling my bacon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Where I used to get my sarnies from, a few years ago, the woman used to often berate me about putting on weight and being fat, as she slathered extra mayo on my sandwich because "I know you like it"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

I have no problem with naked handshakes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Those were the days - gruyere cheese sandwich (in a mini-baguette as you got more filling!) with this kind of leek and onion salad (sounds horrid but was delicious) and extra mayo. Or, a roast veg sandwich - small roast potatoes, roast mushrooms, roast parsnip in a mini-baguette with gravy


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Can't you not, you know, _manoeuvre _him onto his side while he sleeps?


In the middle of the night I won't gently manoeuvre I'll push until he turns, but it was on the border of not being worth it at that time in the morning. Was just the cheek of rolling onto his side after I got up! 

so, naked what?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have no problem with naked handshakes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Right, chaps. We need a quick huddle with regards to the Nightmare that is beginning next week.

I propose the following agenda:

1. Minutes of last meeting (Me76 hasn't done them yet) [to follow]
Break for tea and biscuits
2. The Nightmare [paper 1]
Break for coffee and cake
3. AOB
4. Date of next meeting

Paper 1
My successcor [heretoforward known as CM] starts on Monday 10 October! When I started I had a 1 week handover and learned all there was to learn in the first few days and was thusly very very bored. There is only one PC in the office so nothing for CM or I to play on during quiet moments, of which there are very many, as well you people know. 

Does anyone have any experience and suggestions relating to handling handovers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Right, chaps. We need a quick huddle with regards to the Nightmare that is beginning next week.
> 
> I propose the following agenda:
> 
> ...



What kind of biscuits and cake? And will there be fruit for those of us on a diet?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would like to ask the draggerz opinion on....naked handshakes!
> 
> Mr. QofG's went to the gym last night and come out from the shower into the changing room to see someone he knew getting changed. This friend said "Oh, hello" and held out his hand which, Mr, QofG's being a polite boy, took it and shook.
> 
> ...



I would see a proffered hand from a naked man ( whilst I am also naked) as an invitation to have a wrestling match


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would see a proffered hand from a naked man ( whilst I am also naked) as an invitation to have a wrestling match


 I did remark to Mr. QofG's that is all sounded a bit "Women in Love"!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Snoring husband  as soon as I give up and get out of bed he turns on his side and stops snoring! There's some jiggery pokery trickery going on in't there?
> 
> I am planning to sort through some more photos today... October is a slow month for me.



us snore monsters have strange ways


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What kind of biscuits and cake? And will there be fruit for those of us on a diet?



Did you miss the biscuits and cake meeting? We agreed, democratically, to have the ones I like: Rolo biscuits and carrot cake.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are probably all naked handshaking each other


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Right, chaps. We need a quick huddle with regards to the Nightmare that is beginning next week.
> 
> I propose the following agenda:
> 
> ...



I started a job once and had a 6 WEEK HANDOVER  with my predecessor - bad times


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you miss the biscuits and cake meeting? We agreed, democratically, to have the ones I like: Rolo biscuits and carrot cake.


bacon biscuits please - I'm on a diet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Just had an email:



> Online booking for the *Call Centre Focus Conference* will close at 5pm today, and with conference sessions filling up fast we would encourage you to book your place now to avoid disappointment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I started a job once and had a 6 WEEK HANDOVER with my predecessor - bad times



More anecdotes, Mart. I knows you has them 

The good and bad of this is that it's going to be a TWO WEEK HANDOVER. I didn't mention that in Paper 1, will have to do another draft 

Anyway - as I mentioned the other week on here it's cuz they like me and they want me to stay so that's good for me, but two bloody weeks?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Right, chaps. We need a quick huddle with regards to the Nightmare that is beginning next week.
> 
> I propose the following agenda:
> 
> ...



I'm not going to do the minutes either if there isn't chocolate cake!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Handovers are well boring though.  The person doing them just wants to go and doesn't really care and the person getting them just wants the other person to go so they can get on with doing things their own way.

((5t3lla))


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> More anecdotes, Mart. I knows you has them
> 
> The good and bad of this is that it's going to be a TWO WEEK HANDOVER. I didn't mention that in Paper 1, will have to do another draft
> 
> Anyway - as I mentioned the other week on here it's cuz they like me and they want me to stay so that's good for me, but two bloody weeks?



when I left that job a year or so later, I had a one week handover, with the guy I had beaten to the job a year or so before  not often you get to meet your vanquished competitors


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Lunch plans? I have 3 bananas in my drawer (all green) so far


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans? I have 3 bananas in my drawer (all green) so far



Something involving bread and assorted stuff between two items of bread.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

lunchtime fail.
I went to M&S to pick up one of their £10 deals and they're not doing it at the moment.
So I am
1) pissed off with M&S
2) pissed off with myself for not checking first

I am now eating a cheese and coleslaw sarnie (sorry Badgers) and scowling


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

chicken salad butty and crisps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> lunchtime fail.
> I went to M&S to pick up one of their £10 deals and they're not doing it at the moment.
> So I am
> 1) pissed off with M&S
> ...




I have been to Sainsburys and come back with poppadoms, rice and a big bottle of fizzy water.

I saw a girl nearly fall off the very nice but really very tall wedge heeled shoes she was wearing and a chap sitting outside the health food store/veggie cafe who looked a bit like Vigo Mortenson.

I also nearly got stopped by a chugger on the basis that from far away I must look like a cheery, friendly, kindly individual but when I got close saw I am in fact a scowling haridan who had forgotten her coat and was cold!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> chicken salad butty and crisps



Lose the salad, add bacon


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 6, 2011)

It is a bit nippy out isn't it.

Don't know what to do for lunch.  the choice round here is pretty dire if you don't want a sausage and 5 egg bap.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2011)

Need to go to the bank, so will have to call into Tesco.  Might see Mr Cokehead looking for his shopping again


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

lazyboss is at lunch from 12.00 - 3.00


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lose the salad, add bacon



bit late now


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have just come back from a free lunch 

Revolutions Bar have a new menu so they give you it free for you to rate it!  I had Denver Fries with Peppercorn Steak





It was nice but not worth the £8.95 they would charge for it.  I told them this.

As it was free I spent 69p on a Crunchie on the way back


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

all alone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> all alone


Where has everyone gone?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where has everyone gone?



lunch, court, training


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in Cabot Square! __~ next to a fountain. I've come here for a free haircut, believe it or not. 

Sunny, windy, river-bits and bridge-bits look nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch, court, training




The road outside is being dug up and it is _so_ loud, although it is drowning out the sounds of Sideshow Boss muttering to herself!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Me76 wnning lunchtime 06/10/11 so far.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Me76 wnning lunchtime 06/10/11 so far.


I think so - free food that includes chips. Win!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi chaps - how's it going?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hi chaps - how's it going?


Not so bad really, how are things with you?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not so bad really, how are things with you?



Better today queeny thanks   had to take a bit of time off work, was going proper mental, but starting back on the up now thanks god.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have just come back from a free lunch
> 
> Revolutions Bar have a new menu so they give you it free for you to rate it! I had Denver Fries with Peppercorn Steak
> 
> ...



marks out of 1?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hi chaps - how's it going?



busy


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> busy


Better than being really bored though eh mate?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> marks out of 1?


As it was free - 1.  If I had to pay for it - not 1.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Better than being really bored though eh mate?



I suppose so, I just hate sorting out the mess people leave when they fuck off on holiday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Our printer (shared by me and my colleague but not Sideshow Boss) is going wrong and has just spewed out a load of paper with nothing printed on it to which, when I mentioned it in general to the office, she commented "Oh yes, I think mine has done that, I am sure of it. I hope mine isn't breaking too!"

It is not a fucking competition to see whose printer is the most broken


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Tired now and my legs are a bit achy. Plus it's been a busy but rather dull afternoon.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

not long to go...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

as mrs21 is on the piss with workmates this evening, I think I will meander home, and stop at a few ale houses on the way


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> as mrs21 is on the piss with workmates this evening, I think I will meander home, and stop at a few ale houses on the way


That sounds like a jolly good plan. In fact it would be rude to! And as for sustinance (apart from ale)  will it be of the takeaway variety, pizza, chinese....kebab?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Plus it will only be fair to mrs21 if you are as pissed as she is when she returns home. In fact more pissed as this will make her feel better!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That sounds like a jolly good plan. In fact it would be rude to! And as for sustinance (apart from ale) will it be of the takeaway variety, pizza, chinese....kebab?


absolutely - no decision made yet - although I'm tempted by a chip based dinner


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus it will only be fair to mrs21 if you are as pissed as she is when she returns home. In fact more pissed as this will make her feel better!


I'm doing it because i care


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 6, 2011)

Quiet day again. I _have_ been talked about on Radio London though... "our resident Bolshevik" indeed. Thank you, Amy Lamé


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

All on my own again.  I have spent the last 3 (ish) hours filing the big bosses e-mails.  I have got the inbox down by about 3k today.  She still has 39,778 in the inbox


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Right I am off 5 minutes early!! Laters y'all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Check out my barnet  I had rollers and everything*!






* but I've fucked it around how I like it now. Rollers : o


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

That be a rather large and close up picture you be having there lady!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks fine on my phone 

I just saw your décolletage and leg and bathroom!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2011)

Early finish (well earlier) today. Was a busy day and tomorrow looks set to be hectic. Oh well it will be Freeday and the weekend is one of rest. DragCiderBus time


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 6, 2011)

*waits for stells to come back & resize so we can ooooh at lovely new hair!!!*

I'm back in the drag after 3 blissfull days off. I have completed one of 3 thirteen hour days....I have Fri/Sat to go Sun off work Mon/Tue & then 3 off so it's shaped itself into a long drag. I'm staying away from the public sector 9-5 LOL thread.

In work news we have had our toaster removed from us due to a colleague using it for breakfast and setting off the fire alarm and a huge section off the building being evacuated. This was all made worse by the fact that we are not suppossed to and it is frowned upon to have breakfast at work. Had it been lunch then we may have stood a chance at keeping the toaster.... On paper we at my place we all have very responsible positions but we are not allowed to be in charge of the toaster. It is currently locked in our managers office.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> In work news we have had our toaster removed from us due to a colleague using it for breakfast and setting off the fire alarm and a huge section off the building being evacuated.



I did this a while back and the building was evacuated 

Morning draggers and a happy Freeday to one and all. This weekend is needed and the London weather looks pretty good.

Time to make wifey tea and get motivated.........


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

At desk, logged in and coffee poured by 07:30 today


----------



## Voley (Oct 7, 2011)

I was hoping for a quiet one today to ease us into the weekend but it turns out that there's only three of us in and it's all the FNGs like me. I've got a feeling it's all going to go horribly horribly wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've got a feeling it's all going to go horribly horribly wrong.



You may need a pint later


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

seems to have been a longer week than usual, and still a day to go


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> seems to have been a longer week than usual, and still a day to go



Lazyboss


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lazyboss


this ^^


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> In work news we have had our toaster removed from us due to a colleague using it for breakfast and setting off the fire alarm and a huge section off the building being evacuated.



Future Self did this two years ago and has never lived it down


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

good morning! 

reporting for duty 

i'm alright jack  the weekend begins at 11.30


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning!

No cuntboss today, so should be an easy day


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the weekend begins at 11.30



No chance of sneaking away early at 11:29?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No chance of sneaking away early at 11:29?


i don't see why not


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't see why not



Pushing your luck for the win


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

OMG I have found THE WEBSITE


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> OMG I have found THE WEBSITE


http://kebabblog.com/kebab-pizza-a-solve-to-every-fast-food-problem/


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning all.

I have many things to do today including researching a new tele, buying some new trainers on line (I lost one on the train a couple of weeks ago ) and watching some 3GSs on ebay to get an idea of price.

Busy busy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

I have just seen a girl walk past wearing a purple trilby at a rakish angle. Angelic Qoggy thought "Very stylish". Devil Qoggy thought "What can I throw to knock that hat off?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning mongos! I hate my hair  I _prefer _it a bit split and dry and, most importantly, _*long. *_This shiny colourful swingy thing doesn't suit me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

It is cold in the office. I don't like it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Draggers in hating everything shocker!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning mongos! I hate my hair  I _prefer _it a bit split and dry and, most importantly, _*long. *_This shiny colourful swingy thing doesn't suit me


The pic of it looked alright!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh, it looks _lovely, _it's just that I don't like it nice, I like it a bit scraggy


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Draggers in hating everything shocker!


i'm having a fine auld time here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm having a fine auld time here



I know you lie. I see you, Pickman's, _I see you_.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I know you lie. I see you, Pickman's, _I see you_.


i'll put your eyes out and find out how you see then


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning all

Friday. At last. What a horrible week it's been.  Weekend to look forward to


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2011)

Hallo Friday drag! Drinking coffee in the office waiting for a meeting with some potential clients. Got a mate's bday bash later tonight, and what looks to be a pretty quiet Friday. YAY! In the meantime, if anyone knows about how to measure food security in Sub-Saharan Africa hit me with a line.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning Draggers.  wearing a jumper today after the wind was a little chilly yesterday.

trying to arrange travel insurance for someone who's just landed in Iraq.   *remembers not to mention the gun running*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>


Is that padlocked lunch boxes?!

I am not feeling too chipper today, weary and I think I may be getting a bit of a cold. Or I am just cold!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought that.... mmmmmm lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> watching some 3GSs on ebay to get an idea of price.


Might be worth waiting until the 4S is out?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Might be worth waiting until the 4S is out?


I know - just watching at the mo and then will be going for a purchase about a week after the 14th


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that padlocked lunch boxes?!
> 
> I am not feeling too chipper today, weary and I think I may be getting a bit of a cold. Or I am just cold!


It is really fucking cold here up North queeny - been mad fierce rain and winds last few days.  I've got the heating on in work but the wind is rushing in through the front door so got my fan heater on too, brrrr


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have shut the window here - which I never do!

I am now looking at lunch options:

Pizza I know
Pizza I don't know
Mixed kebab


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It is really fucking cold here up North queeny - been mad fierce rain and winds last few days. I've got the heating on in work but the wind is rushing in through the front door so got my fan heater on too, brrrr


put a bloody jumper on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have shut the window here - which I never do!
> 
> I am now looking at lunch options:
> 
> ...


Mixed kebab


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> put a bloody jumper on


Already have...and long socks, and a thermal vest.  Quite hard to keep warm when you're sat sitting at a desk and the fucking wind is whistling in


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

And for lunch I have more veggie tagine and couscous and Thorntons choccies.  Can't wait for lunchtime.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Already have...and long socks, and a thermal vest. Quite hard to keep warm when you're sat sitting at a desk and the fucking wind is whistling in


and trousers?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

busy this morning - it just ain't right


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

Argh.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

The Elf_Factor had yesterday off as she was moving house. Apparently everything went wrong with the move and she came in asking for the afternoon off. This was refused as we are busy and now she is pouting.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Elf_Factor had yesterday off as she was moving house. Apparently everything went wrong with the move and she came in asking for the afternoon off. This was refused as we are busy and now she is pouting.


Is it a cute pout?

An e-mail has just been sent to everyone about somebody I haven't met yet having a baby.  Now loads of people are congratulating her by replying all.  I don't care


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2011)

that's it for the day 

welcome to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Is it a cute pout?



No. It is liked a wronged teenager pout.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Elf_Factor had yesterday off as she was moving house. Apparently everything went wrong with the move and she came in asking for the afternoon off. This was refused as we are busy and now she is pouting.



Pics pls!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and trousers?


Naturally. Shoes too.  Well, sort of ankle boots.  With a zip.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have shut the window here - which I never do!
> 
> I am now looking at lunch options:
> 
> ...



A mixed kebab is really only the sort of thing I could eat in private  Too many connotations for public dining experience, that one


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well the mixed kebab is now out as Badgers has never given the vital piece of information that the earliest delivery time is 13.45!  I could be a size 14 by then!

I have also decided I definitely don't fancy pizza so a trip to the sandwich shop will happen instead.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well the mixed kebab is now out as Badgers has never given the vital piece of information that the earliest delivery time is 13.45! I could be a size 14 by then!



They are already delivering.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

*Special Mixed Kebab*
Donner, shish, kofte & chicken salad
Number 55 on the menu and costs £9.20 but it is awesome epic win


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> A mixed kebab is really only the sort of thing I could eat in private  Too many connotations for public dining experience, that one



So if a _mixed_ kebab is out what kebab would you have in public?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

Left over pasta bake and doughnuts here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Left over pasta bake and doughnuts here


That sounds great - especially the doughnuts!

I am currently trying to decide which of these potato side dishes

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1794/garlicky-fondant-potatoes
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3022/new-potatoes-with-spring-onions-and-bacon
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2832/perfect-sauted-potatoes
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/782638/potatoes-cooked-in-bayinfused-milk

would go best with this which I am hoping to make on Sunday

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/9098/sticky-slowroast-belly-of-pork?pager.offset=60

(btw Sunday is my non-diet day when I eat all the calories I have 'saved' by dieting during the week  )


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Shorlisted to 2:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1794/garlicky-fondant-potatoes
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2832/perfect-sauted-potatoes


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/782638/potatoes-cooked-in-bayinfused-milk


I'd go for these!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'd go for these!


They do go well with pork belly according to the website - plus Mr.QofG's can have the leftover full fat milk on his cereal which will please him as he doesn't get to have any very often (semi-skimmed in our house!)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

mushroom omelet in a bap, mug of tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am currently trying to decide which of these potato side dishes


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mushroom omelet in a bap, mug of tea


An omlette in a bap seems strange to me.  I only ever eat them with chips or on their own.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had an omelette in a bap either


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

it's a fairly recent choice - I believe Badgers and Kitty have tried them and liked them


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2011)

Back again. Bit taters today! Cold feet.

Morning was totally shit. Massive IT problems meant I was sat at the keyboard for 3 hours clicking icons and swearing. Turns out it was a fucked router. "Have you tried turning it off and on again?" Er, no. At least I dodged some gruesome-sounding jobs. On the plus side, She Who Must Be Obeyed is home today and has promised me jerk chicken tonight


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

lunch was a tin of beans and sausages


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a fairly recent choice - I believe Badgers and Kitty have tried them and liked them



Yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a fairly recent choice - I believe Badgers and Kitty have tried them and liked them


I don't think such bourgeoisie ideas would be entertained up here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think such bourgeoisie ideas would be entertained up here


it basically an egg sarnie - they have them up north


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Omelettes, though. Forrin, Frenchy muck, Marty!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think such bourgeoisie ideas would be entertained up here



would need salad cream


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Omelettes, though. Forrin, Frenchy muck, Marty!


I might try the next one with some ripe brie


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Omelettes, though. Forrin, Frenchy muck, Marty!





> The omelette is commonly thought to have originated in the Ancient Near East. Beaten eggs were mixed with chopped herbs, fried until firm, then sliced into wedges. This dish is thought to have travelled to Western Europe via the Middle East and North Africa, with each country adapting the original recipe to produce Italian frittata, Spanish tortilla and the French omelette.



Wiki ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

I have better things to do than argue about the origins of omelletes! Like these minutes of that meeting in.... August


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wiki ^


Still foreign muck


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

just spoke to my fave sweary tenant

apparently she was filmed for a tv programme due out on Sky in a few weeks

Me : Did you swear?
Swearylady - Of Course I fucking sweared, I ain't got no fucking airs and graces, fuck that, if you don't like it you know where the fucking door is - you can fuck off

I heart her, fucking hard


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I heart her, fucking hard



Does she smoke Lambert & Butler?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> On the plus side, She Who Must Be Obeyed is home today and has promised me jerk chicken tonight



Win ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wiki ^


I read that as the "ancient North East" and so thought it meant the precursor of Newcastle!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2011)

Lunch is being devoured - Fettucine Carbonara. Need to fill the belly before I go out on the lash tonight in Soho.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does she smoke Lambert & Butler?


She smokes for England - she just rang again  - lazyboss told me and put her through - (she hates him) knowing it was her, I answered the phone with "I was having a fucking fag" she said , fuck me I'm sorry, I can't see your fucking office from my flat


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> She smokes for England - she just rang again - lazyboss told me and put her through - (she hates him) knowing it was her, I answered the phone with "I was having a fucking fag" she said , fuck me I'm sorry, I can't see your fucking office from my flat



She sounds lovely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

The post arrived about 10 minutes ago but has not been distributed yet because Sideshow Boss is chewing a piece of granary bread!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> She smokes for England - she just rang again - lazyboss told me and put her through - (she hates him) knowing it was her, I answered the phone with "I was having a fucking fag" she said , fuck me I'm sorry, I can't see your fucking office from my flat


Brilliant   Love it when you can banter with real people like that and they don't get all arsey.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> All on my own again. I have spent the last 3 (ish) hours filing the big bosses e-mails. I have got the inbox down by about 3k today. She still has 39,778 in the inbox


Count is currently 38,591.  We shall see what I can get it down to by 5pm.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

Grandma: Grandpa pulled a muscle on Sunday.

Me: Was he at a seafood bar?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

Email shenanigans at work - an email to all staff about some IT issue - prompted about 60 replies (and counting) to everyone on the user list - mostly people asking people to stop emailing all users - including an I'm Spartacus one.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Email shenanigans at work - an email to all staff about some IT issue - prompted about 60 replies (and counting) to everyone on the user list - mostly people asking people to stop emailing all users - including an *I'm Spartacus* one.


Has to be done


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Guys, guys. I can't find out how to finsd my local tax office on the internet  There is a link I found earlier (put in towen or postcode) but it didn't work for me and now I can't find it to see if it works for any of your.

Can anyone find my local tax office in Bethnal Green?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

it'll probably be Glasgow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

Just had a bit of a flurry at work - now the printer isn't working.....so I am having to do my filing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

*chokesbacktears* pwease help me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> *chokesbacktears* pwease help me!


call HMRC.

iirc local tax office is based on who you are paid by not by where you live.

Enquiry centres on the other hand: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/enq/index.htm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Which number? Seriously?

Found the link! http://search2.hmrc.gov.uk/kbroker/hmrc/locator/locator.jsp?type=0 Totally doesn't work for me  Put in Bethnal Green and get an error


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

it depends what your query is, but if you call the wrong one they'll put you through.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

How fuckin' small is my industry?

...conversation with manager 10 mins ago.

"Are you looking for work?"
"Yes."
"You bastard."
"You did ask me a direct question and that deserves a direct answer."
"You're still a bastard."
"I could have lied."
"Any offers?"
"Not yet. Early days."
"Don't leave. We have some openings either on site or in the city. I will know more next week. I would like to retain you."

Good fuckin' news!

or it all could be bullshit.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

I sent something to our tax office the other week.  It's been returned as address is (now) wrong.

I guess I'd better investigate and amend that at some point.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2011)

the last time I had to ring a tax office, it was on in Middlesborough - long time ago, and several job changes later, I doubt I'm still assessed there

HTH


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

16:05... I can almost taste the cider...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

They can't do anything! Their computer system is down! This is SELF ASSESSMENT DEADLINE MONTH.

Remind me to call on Monday


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2011)

Should I have Hobgoblin or Bombardier tonight? This is all that occupies me at the moment.

17 minutes to go...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Should I have Hobgoblin or Bombardier tonight? This is all that occupies me at the moment.
> 
> 17 minutes to go...


Hobgoblin would be my choice


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm leaning towards this^ at the moment. Hope the local shop's still got some in.

Better half keeps having "a little rest"


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

Stella

Call HMRC on Monday


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

another vote for hobgoblin


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

urgh, loathe real ale.  always tastes like sweaty socks


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Padawan Learners birthday tomorrow so we have done the presentation. He did not do bad...

4 Yum Yums
1 Large bottle of Cobra
Box of Jim Beam chocolate liqueurs
2 new pens
Big wooden 'S'
Euromillions ticket


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Made a shit job of those minutes.

*streeetch* Aaah. Now what. A fag, I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learners birthday tomorrow so we have done the presentation. He did not do bad...
> 
> 4 Yum Yums
> 1 Large bottle of Cobra
> ...





What colour pens? Does his name begin with S?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Big wooden 'S'



Pour quoi?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

Time to cunt off


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learners birthday tomorrow so we have done the presentation. He did not do bad...
> 
> 4 Yum Yums
> 1 Large bottle of Cobra
> ...



That's pretty good tbf.

We have a stupid system where _we_ have to bring cake in for everyone on our birthdays.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Time to cunt off


 Will you be partaking in alcoholic beverge later?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2011)

Off now... have a great weekend y'all


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> urgh, loathe real ale. always tastes like sweaty socks



Just for you, soj


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

Ha Ron - I like them actually 

have a good one you big shower of shites.  I have to stay here cos some cunt is moving out upstairs and taking FOREVER


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's pretty good tbf.
> 
> We have a stupid system where _we_ have to bring cake in for everyone on our birthdays.


 
I'd much prefer that system.   Birthday presentations are cringey.

I have a pain in my arm.  I'm hoping it's muscular pain not going to have a heart attack pain.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'd much prefer that system. Birthday presentations are cringey.
> 
> I have a pain in my arm. I'm hoping it's muscular pain not going to have a heart attack pain.


Your i-phone finger pain is spreading


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Pour quoi?



Got it in that 'Tiger' shop in the shopping centre. It looks like an 'S' shaped wooden bookend but is really light, like an ornament.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

I have mouse finger pain.   I've googled but can't find other incidences that match my own.  I've had a bit of a sore neck and back thing going on the last couple of days and I'm hoping it's related.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

Right, I have put some lipstick on and am planning my escape


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Change of weather/windiness/draughts make me a bit achy  Get used to it though.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got it in that 'Tiger' shop in the shopping centre. It looks like an 'S' shaped wooden bookend but is really light, like an ornament.


This does not answer the original question.  Why on earth would anyone want a wooden 's'?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

Right, I am outta here - laters y'all!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

tara queeny

cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm still here for a bit soj, and my feet are so itchy I'm almost bloody crying


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2011)

I think 2-3 pints is all it's gonna take tonite. That said I'll be drinking in an establishment of gaiety, so might wanna watch my virginity...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm still here for a bit soj, and my feet are so itchy I'm almost bloody crying


How come you have itchy feet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

stupid eczema.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> This does not answer the original question. Why on earth would anyone want a wooden 's'?



The same lad who got a Superman 'S' logo tattoo on his arm because his name and his daughters begin with the letter 'S'


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

Aaahhh!

Twat.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am going to get the 17.45 train and then go to the pub and be loud, obnoxious and lary!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> stupid eczema.


Horrible

I just bought some E45 cream for my crazy itchy right forearm.  Doing okay so far - you got any of that?  Anyway, my turn to cunt off now, tara folks, hope it gets less itchy B x


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Horrible
> 
> I just bought some E45 cream for my crazy itchy right forearm. Doing okay so far - you got any of that? Anyway, my turn to cunt off now, tara folks, hope it gets less itchy B x


I got eczema out of the blue a couple of years ago and while I was unemployed the stress made it go really manky.  My arm pit was like a crocodile's.  My BiL gave me some Doublebase and it is the best cream ever and cleared everything up in a few days to hardly anything.  I would definitely recommend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 7, 2011)

nah E45 makes me scritch (and doublebase)  < at my stupid skin, I have other creams and steroids and antihistamines, this is a weird new brand of eczema I've not had before and is reet ugly 

Had it in different forms since I was a nipper, but fuck when it's this itchy I don't know what to do.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2011)

Ach, another 20 minutes to go, then off to the bar it is.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you be partaking in alcoholic beverge later?


Possibly. Bit skint this month so might have to crack open one of the bottles of wine I get from work at Christmas (there's about 20 in the cupboard )


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

Tube drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Possibly. Bit skint this month so might have to crack open one of the bottles of wine I get from work at Christmas (there's about 20 in the cupboard )


You should keep them until December and then have a kind of wine advent calendar


----------



## machine cat (Oct 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'd much prefer that system. Birthday presentations are cringey.
> 
> I have a pain in my arm. I'm hoping it's muscular pain not going to have a heart attack pain.



Not so good when everyone expects fancy cakes and you turn up with some Tesco Value buns


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

It's still night!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Got a weird week lined up; handover , interview  and funeral


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am on the train although not really conscious. I also left my lunch in doors.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Dont drop a trainer!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

up early  but still not dressed


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2011)

Yawn. Busy week ahead. Should be better prepared and have slept more but it is what it is. On the drag bus and shall be dragging at desk soon.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

Yawn indeed. Might go to Newcastle this week for a meeting. Then again I might not.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yawn indeed. Might go to Newcastle this week for a meeting. Then again I might not.


I will make sure Gazza is waiting at the station with your fried chicken and lager


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2011)

reporting for duty 

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Book of the week on Radio 4 - Hitchens on whether water-boarding is torture


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Book of the week on Radio 4 - Hitchens on whether water-boarding is torture



ooh, I think I know the answer to that one.
is it 'yes'?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ooh, I think I know the answer to that one.
> is it 'yes'?



I think I know too! But I imagine they're gonig to give him 27 minutes to think out loud about it 

Honestly. Cunt.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

morning.

we have two new starters joining us today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning.
> 
> we have two new starters joining us today



Do you have to do the handover? Mine is due at 10.30


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello campers!

I have a yoghurt for breakfast, with rhubarb compote. Yum...I hope!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you have to do the handover? Mine is due at 10.30



No handover, but I have to do the computer induction at somepoint this afternoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello campers!
> 
> I have a yoghurt for breakfast, with rhubarb compote. Yum...I hope!


not enough to keep body & soul together


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning.
> 
> we have two new starters joining us today


How many is that now?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

Linkedin are apparently sending me £15 for doing a 10 minute survey.  No Western Union release fees required either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

He agrees it is torture. It's difficult to even listen to someone talk about waterboarding from a distance. *BREATHE*


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2011)

the only people who have even tried to say it isn't are r/w US nutjobs and the people who wrote that manual for acceptable hard interrogation techniques torture. CIA I think


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Got a weird week lined up; handover , interview  and funeral


That your mates funeral stells?  Mine is still resting in the morgue - coroner trying to trace any remaining family and still got to do the investigation and report.

Anyway, on a cheerier note - Morning All!  Blinding weekend, but I now have the most restless fucking right leg in the world!  Might be something to do with the fact that we sat on our couch for about 12 hours nattering and spliffing   Driving me fucking mental though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

Just had an irritaing but quite funny conversation with my friend who was bemoaning that there is apparently nothing to do in London's West End on a Sunday evening - well after 4.00pm in fact.

I didn't point out that most museums are open until 6.00pm on a Sunday but did point out that perhaps shop etc.. staff need/deserve a rest after a busy working week! Plus that pubs are open. I think basically he wanted to go shopping but they were closed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning sojjy! Yes, my mate. Had to wait for the toxicology report but it seems like it's all done and going ahead as planned. Ugh. Very sorry for your loss. Sounds more, uhm, complicated  Mine was Al and he was a gentleman and a scholar. Very sad loss to... the world, really. He was killed by depression as sure as a galloping cancer.

I get restless, crampy, painful and annoying legs when I give up smoking. Am planning on getting them when this packet runs out


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning sojjy! Yes, my mate. Had to wait for the toxicology report but it seems like it's all done and going ahead as planned. Ugh. Very sorry for your loss. Sounds more, uhm, complicated  Mine was Al and he was a gentleman and a scholar. Very sad loss to... the world, really. He was killed by depression as sure as a galloping cancer.
> 
> I get restless, crampy, painful and annoying legs when I give up smoking. Am planning on getting them when this packet runs out


Aye - not sure whether he ODd or just gave up or what.  He's been a smackhead for the last 30 years, had Hep, had major problems with his kidneys and liver, and really wasn't a well man at all.  At least the coroner has said that it wasn't suspicious.

Ooo good luck with the Nosmo King


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How many is that now?



These will be newbies 3 & 4, however 1 & 2 are only with us until the end of next month


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> These will be newbies 3 & 4, however 1 & 2 are only with us until the end of next month


Have you started some kind of league table?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you started some kind of league table?



For what?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> For what?


Productivity, or something


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Productivity, or something



I'll get on it...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I will make sure Gazza is waiting at the station with your fried chicken and lager



He'll die a third time if it's a can of Carling.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

In other news I was hit on by a (male) member of the Kuwaiti royal family last Friday. He wasn't impressed when I referred his request for boneage to my better half standing right next to us.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

manic monday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In other news I was hit on by a (male) member of the Kuwaiti royal family last Friday. He wasn't impressed when I referred his request for boneage to my better half standing right next to us.



what did your better half say?

and

are you hot?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2011)

What with people retiring and impending office moves we have  loads of sacks of unwanted paperwork etc. kicking about in our corridor.
Someone had obviously put in a request for these to be moved as a porter appeared outside my office a couple of minutes ago.
He said he could take most of it, but not the 4 bags which weren't tied at the top.

I asked him if he would like me to tie them up and he said yes.
So he stood next to me and watched while I tied the bags, said thanks to me, and loaded them onto his trolley.
So he's allowed to lug heavy stuff about (he must have completed the manual handling course), but he's not allowed to tie the top of a bin bag


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He'll die a third time if it's a can of Carling.


If you ask nicely he might splash out on some Newcy Brown


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what did your better half say?
> 
> and
> 
> are you hot?



He never asked her. And yes, I'm fucking smoking.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He never asked her. And yes, I'm fucking smoking.



And was he hot?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If you ask nicely he might splash out on some Newcy Brown



He better!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> And was he hot?



Not my type really. Plus he mainly did it to piss off his ex. He even introduced me to him! I was blates being used as a pawn in a sorry love-story.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If you ask nicely he might splash out on some Newcy Brown


There was an article about Gazza in this Saturday's Guardian magazine....not that I read it which makes this a bit of a useless anecdote really


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not my type really. Plus he mainly did it to piss off his ex. He even introduced me to him! I was blates being used as a pawn in a sorry love-story.



Did you just feel used and dirty?

Boatie maybe the bin bag being tied is a ''rubbish to be taken away'' signifyer, following some incident where non rubbish was binned?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There was an article about Gazza in this Saturday's Guardian magazine....not that I read it which makes this a bit of a useless anecdote really



There was indeed - that's where I learned that he'd "died" twice.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did you just feel used and dirty?



Not really. He was quite an interesting chap once he realised I wouldn't bone him/let him bone me. Was apparently a photographer trying to document the life behind the walls of the Kuwaiti upper crust.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Boatie maybe the bin bag being tied is a ''rubbish to be taken away'' signifyer, following some incident where non rubbish was binned?



Possibly, but then again they sometimes refuse to take rubbish sacks if they are 'too heavy', which means that they stand there and watch while you take some of the contents out and put them in another sack 

So, your reasoning may be sound but basically they're a bunch of jobsworth twats.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

lunch is DELAYED   colleague has to 'pop to the post office'


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

*lunch update*
colleague has changed her mind about popping to the post office - I am now released from the coal face to have a meagre lunch

*unbounded joy*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Handover going ok. Chatting etc. It's only day 1 though


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just went to Primark to buy my OH pants (who says romance is dead?) and apparently you can only have pants in SW18 if you have a 26" or 48" waist.  Pants - literally.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just went to Primark to buy my OH pants (who says romance is dead?) and apparently you can only have pants in SW18 if you have a 26" or 48" waist. Pants - literally.


you either have to thin down or fatten up


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch is DELAYED  colleague has to 'pop to the post office'


haha


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


only delayed by 10 mins


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only delayed by 10 mins


10 minutes is a start


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

Just had my lunchtime 25 min jaunt where I encoutered some wanky drama students outside the Actor's Temple down the road. I am allowed to call them wanky drama students as I was one once so now it's the truth!

Robert Dyas didn't have much to offer - well actually it did, an ex-colleague used to refer to it as an "Aladdin's Cave" - but I didn't feel i could justify the cost of a strawberry huller or some sticky labels for jam jars right at this moment.

PC World - where in the world? PC World! - appear to have started selling household items like washing machines and whole fruit juicers. I also didn't buy either of those.

I did see a man eating his fish, chips _and_ gherkin al fresco and felt very jealous!

Oh and I came back with some wrapping paper and a packet of extra strong mints.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you either have to thin down or fatten up


Well my boyfriend will - his waist has got a bit thicker over the years I've known him but I don't think he'd be happy at a 48".

MHRM is making everyone stare at our caretaker while he opens chocolates.  She then also told everyone that it's my birthday soon.  Good job I'm off!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

Lunch!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

sausage and beans again


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sausage and beans again


haha


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> PC World - where in the world? PC World! - appear to have started selling household items like washing machines and whole fruit juicers. I also didn't buy either of those.



PC World are owned by the same Folk as Curry's now

Why I know this - I have no idea


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sausage and beans again


Same here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> PC World are owned by the same Folk as Curry's now
> 
> Why I know this - I have no idea


Aaah - that makes sense then.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2011)

I've just been for a walk and I can report that the weather is bright and breezy.
I'm now eating leftovers from yesterday's roast beef extravaganza.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

Currently waiting for the post and hence some work - actually I have work but I am keeping that to take home with me on Wednesday.

I may make some tea in the meantime.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Same here



Mine were from Tesco. Yours?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Mine were from Tesco. Yours?


Aldi


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

Ooh urban just had a little wobble for me then and I couldn't get on the site!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a lunch of freezer-foraged quorn chicken minestrone, and fucking lovely it was too   I also popped out to the shops earlier and my umbrella got turned inside out THREE TIMES it's that bloody windy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh urban just had a little wobble for me then and I couldn't get on the site!





TruXta said:


> Me too!


Me three


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I had a lunch of freezer-foraged quorn chicken minestrone, and fucking lovely it was too  I also popped out to the shops earlier and my umbrella got turned inside out THREE TIMES it's that bloody windy!



Where are ya? No rain in the SE afaik.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

Just had a power cut here. It only lasted a couple of minutes though


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

Newbie 3 & 4 have just been introduced


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 3 & 4 have just been introduced


And your first impressions are.....?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have eaten too much.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Where are ya? No rain in the SE afaik.


she's in that North


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she's in that North



Oh right. In that case... well, what did she expect?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And your first impressions are.....?



They seem nice


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she's in that North


Yup - aka God's Own Country

Right, time to go to the bank, have a cheeky smoke in the car to waste a bit more time, and hopefully the 3 - 4pm drag will be almost over by the time I get back


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh right. In that case... well, what did she expect?



 southern jessies get rain too


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> southern jessies get rain too



I might be living in that London, but I'm more Norvern than any of you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yup - aka God's Own Country


Sun is (just) out here


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

It hasn't stopped raining since Friday here


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2011)

I feel sick after my lunch


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

Even tho I had a fairly decent size lunch I feel like I need something more NOW.

_~ and a bag of crisps mebbe...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

lazyboss had cunted off at 2.50 -  doesn't appear to be any appointments in his diary  I have to admire his blazant skiving ways - didn't even make an excuse - just said he had to leave early


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss had cunted off at 2.50 -  doesn't appear to be any appointments in his diary  I have to admire his blazant skiving ways - didn't even make an excuse - just said he had to leave early





Future Self does stuff like this all the time.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't you just love it when people blatently lie to you?

Me76: "Have you got that information about the meeting that is pencilled in for Wednesday?"
Twat Face: "I sent Big Boss an e-mail about it on Tuesday."
Me76: "No you didn't."
Twat Face: "Yes I did, but she's on leave isn't she, so she couldn't have told you!"
Me76: "I have access to her inbox and I am looking at e-mails on Tuesday now and there is no e-mail from you."
Twat Face: "[silence] Oh, I didn't realise you had access to her inbox."


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Don't you just love it when people blatently lie to you?
> 
> Me76: "Have you got that information about the meeting that is pencilled in for Wednesday?"
> Twat Face: "I sent Big Boss an e-mail about it on Tuesday."
> ...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I feel sick after my lunch


I've had the shits after mine.  That might be to do with scoffing too many drugs and then wine though, at the weekend


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I've had the shits after mine. That might be to do with scoffing too many drugs and then wine though, at the weekend


Tell me about it  I enjoyed reaching this point, though.

Tag bol leftovers for lunch today, mmm


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I've had the shits after mine. That might be to do with scoffing too many drugs and then wine though, at the weekend


I'm glad you added the last bit, I was beginning to wonder what kind of place you worked at


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2011)

I had quite a sedate weekend though, something I've had doesn't agree - feel all nauseous, might leave a bit early and wobble home on the bike


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

Sadeshow Boss has just asked me what time I will be leaving today. Why didn't I just say "Now!" rather than 4.55pm, which is my normal leaving time


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Tell me about it  I enjoyed reaching this point, though.


 Oh well yes, so did I! 



neonwilderness said:


> I'm glad you added the last bit, I was beginning to wonder what kind of place you worked at


  Hehe 


Biddlybee said:


> I had quite a sedate weekend though, something I've had doesn't agree - feel all nauseous, might leave a bit early and wobble home on the bike



Yeh, go home early chuck - you've a valid reason


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

*Waves* See you all tomorrow


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2011)

Just started on the thing which was first and foremost of the things I needed to do today.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Waves* See you all tomorrow



still here


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

Ah ha hahahahaha!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just started on the thing which was first and foremost of the things I needed to do today.



You're _rubbish_! I've been training all day!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You're _rubbish_! I've been training all day!



Sorry, I wasn't clear. Not because I've been on here all day. Because as soon as I got in I was cornered for other things and the day has continued in much the same way since.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> still here



  I was just going to call you a total cunt then.  Glad I didn't.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh. Please accept my apologies, cunx.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm still here - just had 2 tenants at WAR with eachother - one was yelling at me that the other one called her a dog, spoke to the other one,

Me "did you call her a dog?"

Her  "Yes I did"
Me  "you do know that it is insulting to call someone a dog"
her  " yes, I speak the truth - she is a dog"


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh. Please accept my apologies, cunx.


 
Accepted.

It's very much a beginning of the day job.  Rubbish for at the end of the day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm still here - just had 2 tenants at WAR with eachother - one was yelling at me that the other one called her a dog, spoke to the other one,
> 
> Me "did you call her a dog?"
> 
> ...



You do get to deal with some interesting tenants marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm still here - just had 2 tenants at WAR with eachother - one was yelling at me that the other one called her a dog, spoke to the other one,
> 
> Me "did you call her a dog?"
> 
> ...


Is she a dog?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is she a dog?


no

the one upstairs is very hatstand though


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2011)

Good point.



neonwilderness said:


> Is she a dog?



_This _is what we need to know.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 10, 2011)

wow, a speaking dog...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 10, 2011)

Guy just came in for an interview and was pissed out of his head.

...in a recession, why the fuck would he do that?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2011)

Fear and self-loathing?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 10, 2011)

probably but he could have at least wait after the interview...
poor bloke, we try to give him a chance and this...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got an interview tomorrow. I intend to get drunk during. Well, tipsy and loosened up, you know.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2011)

oh dear.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2011)

Long day with no drag here. Home, tidy up, pack and then long day tomorrow. Gah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Pack?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2011)

Pack?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2011)

Quack?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

'e's up to sumfink


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2011)

Innit. I didn't see your post before


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

I dreamt about this thread last night :wonders if has been dragging too much:

Big boss is back this arvo though so will hopefully get some work to do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning *sigh* New Bug is due in at 7.30! She comes from Kent and gets a weird lift some of the way so gets into Ldn super-early. Was a bit of fuss yesterday about whether she could leave at 4. She's a dance teacher in Kent in the evenings. 

New Person judgment after one day: is v nice, and v young. Bit too much of the bf and friends issues/silly little problems but that just means I get to stretch my advice muscles.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I dreamt about this thread last night :wonders if has been dragging too much:
> 
> Big boss is back this arvo though so will hopefully get some work to do.



I've got to minute a meeting at 10!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2011)

hello hello

Too busy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

Packing?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

morning !


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

reporting for duty 

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2011)

Arrrrrggggghhhhhhh


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

Did you happen to see QI at the weekend Badgers?
They had a shrimp on a treadmill


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2011)

Train drag, late drag, sick drag, hate not cycling


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Did you happen to see QI at the weekend Badgers?
> They had a shrimp on a treadmill



I missed this


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I missed this



It should still be on iplayer.  We watched the XL version on Saturday and it was on there, it would probably be on the Friday night version too.

I have yet another retirement do to go to today.  This person has been here for 40 years


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got to minute a meeting at 10!


I would kill for that at the moment (well not kill, possible offer a biscuit or something).  Anything to relieve the boredom!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I would kill for that at the moment (well not kill, possible offer a biscuit or something). Anything to relieve the boredom!


go up and whack your boss and see how bored you are then


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It should still be on iplayer. We watched the XL version on Saturday and it was on there, it would probably be on the Friday night version too.
> 
> I have yet another retirement do to go to today. This person has been here for 40 years


prisoners are released sooner


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It should still be on iplayer. We watched the XL version on Saturday and it was on there, it would probably be on the Friday night version too.
> 
> I have yet another retirement do to go to today. This person has been here for 40 years



Will check this out at the weekend.

Newbie 3 and 4 are here


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 3 and 4 are here


First impressions?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> First impressions?


clueless layabouts.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> clueless layabouts.


and what about the newbies?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning 

Still got the shits


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> First impressions?



They seem nice enough (and fit)



Pickman's model said:


> clueless layabouts.



I should get on fine with them then


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> and what about the newbies?


that is my first impression of the newbies. the rest of us are clued up layabouts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning
> 
> Still got the shits


at least you only have to deal with your colleagues in working hours.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> at least you only have to deal with your colleagues in working hours.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I would kill for that at the moment (well not kill, possible offer a biscuit or something). Anything to relieve the boredom!



A boring three hour meeting to relieve the boredom of playing on the internet? You're weird


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning all.

I've had my breakfast and now I am bored. Same old, same old really!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have just bought a skeleton vest, some skeleton arm warmer, some skeleton tights and a skeleton hair clip for halloween.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Sideshow Boss has just got in and said "Oh I'm a bit late this morning"....she is late every fucking morning!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning! It's practically lunch already. Mmmmmm lunch. Got a long and leisurely one penciled in for today with a colleague from another office, so we can spend hours and still call it work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Now she has lost her biro - oh panic, what could have happened, did the cleaners take it, what will she do!?- my suggestion to get one from one of the two full boxes of identical ones in the stationary cupboard round the corner seems to have fallen on deaf ears


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 11, 2011)

Urgh, morning. Two hours in and I've done sod all except watch Cab Calloway sing Reefer Man. Success


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now she has lost her biro - oh panic, what could have happened, did the cleaners take it, what will she do!?- my suggestion to get one from one of the two full boxes of identical ones in the stationary cupboard round the corner seems to have fallen on deaf ears



It's alright panic over, she has 'found' one on the spare desk. She doesn't think it is identical to hers i.e it _is_ hers she just forgot where she left it!, but she thinks it will do. Phew to that!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 11, 2011)

How old is she quoggy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How old is she quoggy?


Not quite sure but I reckon 49 or 50


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning! It's practically lunch already. Mmmmmm lunch. Got a long and leisurely one penciled in for today with a colleague from another office, so we can spend hours and still call it work.



No idea what to have today. I have two slices of bread so may need some suggestions for what to put between them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No idea what to have today. I have two slices of bread so may need some suggestions for what to put between them.


A whole roast piglet with some mustard or pickle


----------



## TruXta (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No idea what to have today. I have two slices of bread so may need some suggestions for what to put between them.



Something meaty, something cheesy, some mayo and leaves?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

£5 in my account, £30 in my wallet, a car with a full tank of petrol, getting paid on Friday - will I make it without getting overdrawn?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £5 in my account, £30 in my wallet, a car with a full tank of petrol, getting paid on Friday - will I make it without getting overdrawn?


Will the Hackney Haggler strike again?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A whole roast piglet with some mustard or pickle





TruXta said:


> Something meaty, something cheesy, some mayo and leaves?



I'm thinking something a bit more stodgy.



neonwilderness said:


> Will the Hackney Haggler strike again?


 pmsl


----------



## TruXta (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £5 in my account, £30 in my wallet, a car with a full tank of petrol, getting paid on Friday - will I make it without getting overdrawn?



No chance unless you've the fridge full of cider.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £5 in my account, £30 in my wallet, a car with a full tank of petrol, getting paid on Friday - will I make it without getting overdrawn?



how much are you paying for a pint each night?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will the Hackney Haggler strike again?


desperate times


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> how much are you paying for a pint each night?


about £3.80  - but I'm driving in on Weds and Thursday so no pint on the way home those days, plus there ___~~~ half a packet left


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No chance unless you've the fridge full of cider.


there is some wine in the fridage, plus a selection of bottled ales


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there is some wine in the fridage, plus a selection of bottled ales


You are well prepared. I think you'll make it


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *about £3.80* - but I'm driving in on Weds and Thursday so no pint on the way home those days, plus there ___~~~ half a packet left


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


switching to cider may be in order - I can get that for about £3 in my local


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

I fancy a snack but cannot decide between a cuppa soup and a packet of weight watchers crisps.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> switching to cider may be in order - I can get that for about £3 in my local



My local upped the price of Old Rosie by 5p to £2.45 last week. I am fucking outraged


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I fancy a snack but cannot decide between a cuppa soup and a packet of weight watchers crisps.


What kind of cuppa soup is it? I go through phrases when I buy a load of cuppa soup to take as a snack to work then can't be arsed to get up and boil the kettle to make it. Plus it leaves your mug all smeggy. I'd go with the crisps!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What kind of cuppa soup is it? I go through phrases when I buy a load of cuppa soup to take as a snack to work then can't be arsed to get up and boil the kettle to make it. Plus it leaves your mug all smeggy. I'd go with the crisps!


It is a cocktail or chicken and cream of asparagus. We have a hot water tap thing so no kettle boiling involved.  I only use one of the communal mugs for my cuppa soup exploits.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> It is a cocktail or chicken and cream of asparagus. We have a hot water tap thing so no kettle boiling involved. I only use one of the communal mugs for my cuppa soup exploits.


Mmmm...cream of asparagus then


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What kind of cuppa soup is it? I go through phrases when I buy a load of cuppa soup to take as a snack to work then can't be arsed to get up and boil the kettle to make it. Plus it leaves your mug all smeggy. I'd go with the crisps!


I have some cuppa soups in my drawer that are a year out of date


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have some cuppa soups in my drawer that are a year out of date


Maybe the flavour will have matured in that time


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

right, decided on two sausage rolls for lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> right, decided on two sausage rolls for lunch


In between the bread?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have some cuppa soups in my drawer that are a year out of date


Would they actually go off though?  and how would you know if a powder had gone off anyway?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe the flavour will have matured in that time


Do they go off or is it "H&S gone mad"?

I bought them from the local corner shop when we had that heavy snow last year, I suspect they were probably already out of date then


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Would they actually go off though? and how would you know if a powder had gone off anyway?


I guess there's only one way to find out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do they go off or is it "H&S gone mad"?
> 
> I bought them from the local corner shop when we had that heavy snow last year, I suspect they were probably already out of date then


Nah I don't think they go off they probably just don't taste of chicken - well chicken flavouring! - or whatever anymore


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah I don't think they go off they probably just don't taste of chicken - well chicken flavouring! - or whatever anymore


I should hope not, they are golden vegetable


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

I had the very unexciting Weight Watchers crisps in the end - supposedly bacon flavour - actually cardboard with dust flavour.

I had the WW tomato and basil balls yesterday and they weren't bad.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> It is a cocktail or chicken and cream of asparagus. We have a hot water tap thing so no kettle boiling involved. I only use one of the communal mugs for my cuppa soup exploits.



Cream of asparagus is the king of cuppa soups.
I quite fancy one now


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In between the bread?



yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I had the very unexciting Weight Watchers crisps in the end - supposedly bacon flavour - actually cardboard with dust flavour.
> 
> I had the WW tomato and basil balls yesterday and they weren't bad.


WW Cheese Flavoured Puffs aren't bad, you can almost pretend they are cheesy Wotsits!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to get some sellotape from the stationary cupboard but there is a man in a suit and tie with a lap top and a mobile phone sitting at the desk blocking my access...I think he is....an auditor!!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to get some sellotape from the stationary cupboard but there is a man in a suit and tie with a lap top and a mobile phone sitting at the desk blocking my access...I think he is....an auditor!!


That's ok.  You can just shove him out of the way and pretend he's not there.  Auditors are used to being ignored by everyone except the finance team, who fawn over them ridiculously.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to get some sellotape from the stationary cupboard but there is a man in a suit and tie with a lap top and a mobile phone sitting at the desk blocking my access...I think he is....an auditor!!



*shudders*


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yes


With brown sauce?

I bought some dirt cheap half price wafffffer thin ham yesterday so I will be putting a load of that between 2 slices of bread, plus a slathering of English mustard


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to get some sellotape from the stationary cupboard but there is a man in a suit and tie with a lap top and a mobile phone sitting at the desk blocking my access...I think he is....an auditor!!





Me76 said:


> That's ok. You can just shove him out of the way and pretend he's not there. Auditors are used to being ignored by everyone except the finance team, who fawn over them ridiculously.



Heh, my brother will like that. He's an auditor 


sojourner said:


> I bought some dirt cheap half price wafffffer thin ham yesterday so I will be putting a load of that between 2 slices of bread, plus a slathering of English mustard



I just had that for lunch, with some Jarlsberg cheese, cucumber and Little Gem lettuce. Laaarvely. The cat enjoyed the offcuts too, the great greedy lump.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> That's ok. You can just shove him out of the way and pretend he's not there. Auditors are used to being ignored by everyone except the finance team, who fawn over them ridiculously.


We haven't this year but I am sure in the past we have had e-mails basically saying "Don't talk to them!" the excuse being we may "disturb" them


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going for the 1-2pm lunch slot I think so as to make the afternoon a bit shorter.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm going for the 1-2pm lunch slot I think so as to make the afternoon a bit shorter.


I am trying to do this but my belly is fighting me at the moment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm going for the 1-2pm lunch slot I think so as to make the afternoon a bit shorter.





Me76 said:


> I am trying to do this but my belly is fighting me at the moment.


You could do what Sideshow Boss does and go for the 3.00-4.00pm slot...actually don'y 'cos it will just make you a cunt


----------



## TruXta (Oct 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm going for the 1-2pm lunch slot I think so as to make the afternoon a bit shorter.



Make mine 1-3.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am trying to do this but my belly is fighting me at the moment.



I had a piece of marmitey toast at 10.30 



QueenOfGoths said:


> You could do what Sideshow Boss does and go for the 3.00-4.00pm slot...actually don'y 'cos it will just make you a cunt



Nah, couldn't do that, would be dead of starvation before I had me lunch.  Right, if I slowly start preparing my butty now that might take me up to 1pm


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> With brown sauce?
> 
> I bought some dirt cheap half price wafffffer thin ham yesterday so I will be putting a load of that between 2 slices of bread, plus a slathering of English mustard


 
I went to Fatso's instead.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I bought some dirt cheap half price wafffffer thin ham yesterday so I will be putting a load of that between 2 slices of bread, plus a slathering of English mustard


No pease pudding?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

Fucking bastard FUCKSTICKS - boss just rang to say he's meeting bank manager here in 20 mins!!!  Thought that was tomorrow!! BOLLOCKS


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 11, 2011)

Bollocks, work  I'm trying to sleep here.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

*poverty update* lunch had - checked wallet, I actually had £40 in it before lunch - still got £35.00, 3 days to pay day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Sainsburys had no Jamaican Ginger Cake. None! Someone must pay for this ...though Tescos did have some so I was mollified.

Plus I did follow a woman with a very peachy arse into Sainsburys. Really I couldn't stop staring at it, it was great! 

And I saw someone who reminded me of marty for no other reason than he was eating a full english, with loads of beans and some toast, outside one of the cafes and looked so happy to be doing so


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 11, 2011)

Rescued from work by kindly colleague  Proofreading looms large on trhe horizon though, boo 

it's a regular rollercoaster of emotion today.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would love another job, but not much out there at the moment, it would be so good to hand in my resignation, and on my last day write a long fuck off email to one of the tenants


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And I saw someone who reminded me of marty for no other reason than he was eating a full english, with loads of beans and some toast, outside one of the cafes and looked so happy to be doing so



Did that guy pay full price on the full english though?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would love another job, but not much out there at the moment, it would be so good to hand in my resignation, and on my last day write a long fuck off email to one of the tenants


I'd quite like to hand my resignation in here.  I don't particularly want to leave but it'd be interesting to see what they did if I left, it's already bad enough when I'm off for a couple of days


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

Well that's another retirement do over and done with. 1 glass of lukewarm cava and some okayish buffet food.
I have offered to help tidy up when it's finally finished in the hope of securing another glass of lukewarm cava


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

Great.  You know how I'm fucking dyscalculic? Just landed two massive fucking numbers job on my desk. My brain has just gone into panic mode.  One of them is a 24month fucking cunting analysis of income and outgoings.  Why does the boss ask me? He knows I'm fucking shit at numbers. I can't trust my own calculations


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

I am having quite a nice time handing over. New Bug is sweet. I am currently typing up minutes from a meeting while she clears out all the ancient crap from under the table. She's getting dusty while I go "2001? Don't ask me why they kept all that crap!"


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Went to see a tenant this afternoon, plumber had complained that the place was a shithole - I've been in worse tbf - the tenant was shitfaced though - he apologised - said the plumber had upset him so he'd gone to the shop, bought a bottle of vodka and necked it  - I've never done this when plumbers have pissed me off - but who can blame him


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

You get to interact with some interesting people in the course of your job Marty, and I must admit I am quite jealous.
I get to interact with nice, thoughtful, intelligent, polite people every day and tbh it gets a bit boring.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Arrrrrggggghhhhhhh



This ^


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> You get to interact with some interesting people in the course of your job Marty, and I must admit I am quite jealous.
> I get to interact with nice, thoughtful, intelligent, polite people every day and tbh it gets a bit boring.


I'd hate that   I prefer interacting with the fuck ups tbf


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2011)

Do we all hate Dave and Angela Dawes today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do we all hate Dave and Angela Dawes today?


Yes. Especially as I had a ticket in  the same draw


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'd hate that  I prefer interacting with the fuck ups tbf



I'd like a bit of pissed up swearing in my day to day working life.


Badgers said:


> Do we all hate Dave and Angela Dawes today?


 Should we?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Went to see a tenant this afternoon, plumber had complained that the place was a shithole - I've been in worse tbf - the tenant was shitfaced though - he apologised - said the plumber had upset him so he'd gone to the shop, bought a bottle of vodka and necked it - I've never done this when plumbers have pissed me off - but who can blame him


So he didn't even save you any? I'd evict the fucker


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2011)

Good news for you London types:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15260534


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do we all hate Dave and Angela Dawes today?





QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes. Especially as I had a ticket in the same draw





> Dave and Angela Dawes had only entered the lottery twice before


I've not bought any tickets in a while, maybe I'm due a win?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Good news for you London types:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15260534


or just cycle 

I'm hungry


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've not bought any tickets in a while, maybe I'm due a win?


I only buy about 3 a year, can't stand the fucking sickening disappointment when I don't win


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Went to see a tenant this afternoon, plumber had complained that the place was a shithole - I've been in worse tbf - the tenant was shitfaced though - he apologised - said the plumber had upset him so he'd gone to the shop, bought a bottle of vodka and necked it - I've never done this when plumbers have pissed me off - but who can blame him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've not bought any tickets in a while, maybe I'm due a win?





sojourner said:


> I only buy about 3 a year, can't stand the fucking sickening disappointment when I don't win


Euromillions I buy when there is a ridiculous jackpot but I do the ordinary lottery each week and I also run the work syndicate


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Boss is back and I now have about a day's worth of work to do.  I have until the end of the week to do this.

I am not sure I can be bothered.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 11, 2011)

Why do the rush jobs come in half an hour before I'm due to knock off? Shite! 

Tommy Steele is talking to Danny Baker on the wireless. All is fine with the world.

Cunting off now - byee!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm also cunting off


----------



## TruXta (Oct 11, 2011)

Will bugger off in a half hour or so, going for a couple of pints with some lads.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2011)

Right. My drag is nearly done. Off for the mad drag of doom tomorrow early and away for a while now. Stay frosty peeps


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> So he didn't even save you any? I'd evict the fucker


I'll sort it out - I'll tell him, you're being evicted for not sharing vodka - the soj clause


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 11, 2011)

My drag is complete with me now in bed with 3 days off to enjoy. I do have a hankering for a alcoholic drink but that will need to wait till tomorrow evening now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've not bought any tickets in a while, maybe I'm due a whine?


*corrected for you*


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*


You won't be saying that when I win £10


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You will be saying that when I whine about not even winning £10


*corrected for you*


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2011)

You are possibly correct


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Voley (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning. Quiet day at work yesterday - calm before the storm?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

reporting for duty 

all well here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning. Quiet day at work yesterday - calm before the storm?


it was a very unquiet day for me - hoping for a quiet day today


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was a very unquiet day for me - hoping for a quiet day today


oh dear


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2011)

morning 

just been told to lug a load of boxes upstairs


----------



## TruXta (Oct 12, 2011)

Mowning! Wearing khakis today. Am I gonna die?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning!

Cuntboss is being an irritation already


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Mowning! Wearing khakis today. Am I gonna die?


yes. but probably not because of wearing khakis.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning all. Working at home today which is good as I am feeling a bit weary.

Plus I overdosed on shortbread last night!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have actually done lots of work (little bits) already.  First time I've done any work before 10am for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have actually done lots of work (little bits) already. First time I've done any work before 10am for about 2 weeks.


(((Me76)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2011)

Forgot to put the whistle bit down on the kettle so the kitchen is now full of steam, plus I think I have made coffee the consistency of treacle


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Forgot to put the whistle bit down on the kettle so the kitchen is now full of steam, plus I think I have made coffee the consistency of treacle



DIY sauna, with added strong coffee - what's not to like?

I have a team meeting in 10 minutes, there had better be some decent biscuits


----------



## TruXta (Oct 12, 2011)

Fucking khakis! Went to the bog, and what do you know, the fucking button pinged off....  Thank fuck I'm wearing a belt.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 12, 2011)

I slept for 12 hours last night waking only once at 4am for a pee. The epic sleep is the downside to 13 hour shifts. I went to bed thinking of a early rise thinking of enjoying my day. Instead I was struggling to get up at 11am! I'm now filling my day with gym,house view, cinema (Tinker,Tailor) and dinner out. The housework etc can be done tomorrow....


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi draggers, actually had to work this morning. Bloody frantic  At least I missed the MD's talk on how the company's doing. Big yawn overall AND we have to do a stupid bloody quiz at the end. Pointless shitty waste of time, gah.

Two minutes of lunch left to enjoy tho'


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hi draggers, actually had to work this morning.


Annoying, isn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I have made coffee the consistency of treacle


Ew.  I accidentally bought that fucking 'half spoon' sugar and didn't realise, and absolutely RUINED my first cup of coffee this morning by putting in my normal 2 sugars and it tasting like shiting 4  Urgh!

Anyway, afternoon all - been busy.  Not even touched my stupid analyses yet


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

It has not been a quiet restful day


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It has not been a quiet restful day


----------



## TruXta (Oct 12, 2011)

Lunch! Thai chicken, pack of crisps (cheese & onion), pain au chocolate.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Annoying, isn't it?



Extremely bloody very annoying, yes. Why does it always get mad busy when boss goes off for lunch? The law of Sod, that's why. Shit.

Mind you, I've managed to palm off some hideous jobs on to colleagues, so I can sit pretty and talk to randoms on here  For a bit...

Oh FUCK bloody work's come in. Fecking politicians are all over the media today. BOLLOCKS.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It has not been a quiet restful day


it has here


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it has here


I am happy for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I am happy for you


i am  happy that you are happy for me  i don't see anyone offering marty21 any consolation


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2011)

Good news from the team meeting.
In the new open plan office, I not only have a window to sit next too, I have a floor to ceiling cupboard behind me - this means that no one will be able to see what I've got on my screen.  I am very happy


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i am happy that you are happy for me  i don't see anyone offering marty21 any consolation


I was touched by your smilies


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

Marvellous news BB 

Have I mentioned how very much I hate, despise, loathe and fucking CAN'T DO numbers?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Marvellous news BB



Isn't it.
I am very happy that I can continue to drag with you all.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know how to set this all out  I keep trying different things but I'm not a fucking accountant and I don't know how to do this

Expect regular moaning and bitching til this is done.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I don't know how to set this all out  I keep trying different things but I'm not a fucking accountant and I don't know how to do this
> 
> Expect regular moaning and bitching til this is done.


What are you trying to do?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What are you trying to do?


1. A projection of one month's income and outgoings, broken down to the Nth degree, showing the differences between the numbers as it is, as it is at 63%, and as it is at 75% projection.

2. A fucking rent roll, with breakdown to the nth degree on income and outgoings for the last 24 cunting months

I could weep

He knows how shit I am with numbers  I don't know why he doesn't just ask the fucking girl with Sage to give him a report - surely that must be possible to do on there?????


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2011)

Aye, I thought all that kind of stuff was built into Sage


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, I thought all that kind of stuff was built into Sage



I just don't know why he forces me to do this shit.  On a fucking spreadsheet.  It looks like a psychotic schizophrenic backwards fucking illiterate innumerate ANIMAL has started work on it

*sobs*

And it WILL be full of errors. Because no matter how hard I try, this shit happens.  I look at the numbers. They dance. I check them. They dance again and don't look like they did before. I can check 10 times, and each time, they will be different.

panicking? me?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I just don't know why he forces me to do this shit. On a fucking spreadsheet. It looks like a psychotic schizophrenic backwards fucking illiterate innumerate ANIMAL has started work on it
> 
> *sobs*
> 
> ...



Is the sample thing on here any use?
http://businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/detail?itemId=1073791120&type=RESOURCES

If you reckon it's going to be wrong anyway you could always just sent him any old shit


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I just don't know why he forces me to do this shit. On a fucking spreadsheet. It looks like a psychotic schizophrenic backwards fucking illiterate innumerate ANIMAL has started work on it
> 
> *sobs*
> 
> ...





Is there no way you can just tell him "I can't do it" and explain everything?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is the sample thing on here any use?
> http://businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/detail?itemId=1073791120&type=RESOURCES
> 
> If you reckon it's going to be wrong anyway you could always just sent him any old shit


Cheers for that but it's giving me a scary message.  thought businesslink had closed down?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is there no way you can just tell him "I can't do it" and explain everything?



Nope.  Tried.  Told him when I took the job that I was terrible with numbers, explained it.  He told me that it wouldn't be difficult and that I had to learn the basics.  This isn't the fucking basics though is it?  And every single spreadsheet I've ever done for him has had mistakes in it.  The finance girly is really good with me, when she keeps correcting the petty cash sheets etc.  Seriously - the numbers change each time I look at them.  Think I'm going fucking mad sometimes


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

over half way through the week  and I'm down to about £6 , need to get through Thursday - overdraft here I come


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cheers for that but it's giving me a scary message. thought businesslink had closed down?


Think so, but their website seems to still be available.  If you get past the security thing you can download a sample spreadsheet.

Into the last hour now, thank fuck!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> over half way through the week  and I'm down to about £6 , need to get through Thursday - overdraft here I come



Skip lunch and that £6 will do you one pint tonight and one tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm having a fucking drink tonight


----------



## TruXta (Oct 12, 2011)

I might have one too. Had four last night in the space of two hours.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm having a fucking drink tonight



Sounds like you deserve one.

So do I, I reckon. No-one should have this amount of gobshites to transcribe in a day. Hope the local's stocked up with Hobgoblin.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm having a fucking drink tonight



You deserve one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2011)

Fucking hell, how slow is this day going?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Skip lunch and that £6 will do you one pint tonight and one tomorrow.


I drove in today, so no pint, will drive in tomorrow too - might get a tenner out and go about £4 overdrawn


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fucking hell, how slow is this day going?


too fucking slow


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Sounds like you deserve one.
> 
> So do I, I reckon. No-one should have this amount of gobshites to transcribe in a day. Hope the local's stocked up with Hobgoblin.





machine cat said:


> You deserve one.



Cheers guys   And - I've just found out that my incredibly intense and no-stop-chatty guests are finally fucking off next week!! *punches air*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2011)

Blimey this hasn't been an easy day despite lunch with lovely lady... a stint at the gym then home to hit the books, I want to go to bed and stay there for a few days


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

mornin'! 

all well here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

Hungover! Funeral was packed to the rafters. We were seven and squeezed in at the back. I can count about 11 people who'd definitely come to mine


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

Quiet drag? Tired today. Must be the McEwan Champion I had last night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

what a lovely morning it is


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning.  Eating soggy bran flakes as the last two bits of bread were decidedly mouldy and I want to save the emergency freezer slices for tomorrow so I can get a fresh loaf on Monday.

Have things to do today so am going to try not to come on here until lunch time.  ......well, maybe 5 minutes at 10.30am.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

morning


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2011)

morning
today is my Friday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> morning
> today is my Friday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all!

Trauma here - which is being made worse by my colleagues. I know it's an annoying situation but from the customers point of view they need it sorting and no amount of complaining, irritaiton and anger will change that. Or help me as I am trying to speak calmly to the customer on the phone.

Not a good start to the day


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2011)

seems calmer here today - just waiting for the hassle to start , which will hopefully commence after 5 on Friday when I'm gone.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Trauma here - which is being made worse by my colleagues. I know it's an annoying situation but from the customers point of view they need it sorting and no amount of complaining, irritaiton and anger will change that. Or help me as I am trying to speak calmly to the customer on the phone.
> 
> Not a good start to the day


 
Not having a good day (or week tbf) here either.

I am going to kill Future Self when he gets back


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2011)

I might have just gone overdrawn! Didn't drive in as we are going to see a film tonight up west - Mrs21 booked it ages ago , so bought a travel card (which probably won't be debited until tomorrow) and had to get some cash


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might have just gone overdrawn! Didn't drive in as we are going to see a film tonight up west - Mrs21 booked it ages ago , so bought a travel card (which probably won't be debited until tomorrow) and had to get some cash



I'll give you £20 for "services"


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

lunch plans people?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?



Going to the charity shop to see if I can find stuff to turn BoatieBoy into a scarecrow for school tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?


Same diet friendy fare as usual (veg, low fat cream cheese etc..) 

I did have an egg on toast yesteday though. W00t!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have some left over meatballs and spaghetti to heat up and will be doing so on the dot of 12 as I am very hungry already (the soggy Bran flakes just didn't last).

I have the feeling there is not a lot though so will probably be hungry again in a couple of hours.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

Thinking about a sausage roll butty again


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thinking about a sausage roll butty again


Is that a pastry sausage roll inbetween 2 slice of bread?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans people?


Need to go out for something.  Possibly something with a strong smell to annoy cuntboss


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Need to go out for something. Possibly something with a strong smell to annoy cuntboss



Can I recommed smoked haddock chowder?
I've had to promise my workmates that I would never again use the microwave to heat up fish soup


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Can I recommed smoked haddock chowder?
> I've had to promise my workmates that I would never again use the microwave to heat up fish soup


I'm thinking one of Aldi's microwave pasta meals, there have been complaints about those before


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Is that a pastry sausage roll inbetween 2 slice of bread?



with ketchup


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> with ketchup



Bleurgh


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bleurgh



what would you have with it?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what would you have with it?



Mustard, mayo or chili relish.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Mustard, mayo or chili relish.



brown?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> brown?



Brown what? Mustard? Sure, why not?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2011)

Just been down to the basement her at work, our version of Mordor. There be monsters down there!! Well actually there isn't it's mainly books and dust...lots and lots of dust.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Going to the charity shop to see if I can find stuff to turn BoatieBoy into a scarecrow for school tomorrow



I think I'm all sorted for 'operation scarecrow', all I need now is some straw which I can blag from my (chicken keeping) neighbours.
I would like to point out that the whole school is dressing up as scarecrows, this is not something I've decided to do on a whim.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2011)

No complaints about my lunch yet 

Although she's busy panicking because we have ran out of tea bags


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No complaints about my lunch yet
> 
> Although she's busy panicking because we have ran out of tea bags


To quote pickmans "ha ha" at her!

I saw a young man at lunchtime trying to tie a hankie round his head to save himself from the slight drizzle that was falling. He looked stupid. I personally would choose to get slightly wet than look like a knob with a hankie on my head!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Brown what? Mustard? Sure, why not?



sauce. brown sauce.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sauce. brown sauce.



Not my condiment of choice, I'll admit, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> To quote pickmans "ha ha" at her!


It'd be funny if I didn't drink tea, suppose I could always resort to coffee

She'll be panicking because the MD is in tomorrow.  Someone could just take some money from petty cash and go to the shop, but that'd be far too easy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sauce. brown sauce.


I imagine you are saying that in a "Bond. James Bond" way


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No complaints about my lunch yet
> 
> Although she's busy panicking because we have ran out of tea bags


haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

Sent New Bug to shop for Office Milk and a sandwich and S&V for me


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Sent New Bug to shop for Office Milk and a sandwich and S&V for me


i'd have thought a g&t more likely than an s&v


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I imagine you are saying that in a "Bond. James Bond" way



_Shosh. Brown Shosh._


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 13, 2011)

Afternoon draggers.   Busy week here.  And when I finish work I go home and study inefficiently.  It's all laughs.



5t3IIa said:


> Sent New Bug to shop for Office Milk and a sandwich and S&V for me



SilkCut and Vodka?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> SilkCut and Vodka?



Not hardly! How dare you?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Afternoon draggers. Busy week here. And when I finish work I go home and study inefficiently. It's all laughs.
> 
> SilkCut and Vodka?


spinach and velvet?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

Slobs and Vankers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

Slugs & vitreous mystery object

Oh, so hungover


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2011)

I just spent an hour completing a jig saw puzzle on line and now my eyes are all hurty. And the only work I have is minutes.  And the senior team are pissing me off with their inane e-mails. And I keep thinking it's Friday and getting disappointed when I realise it isn't.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm actually bored at work for the first time since starting here 6 weeks ago. Hope it's the last time for a good while. I could probably fuck off in an hour and no-one would be the wiser.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

Online jigsaw puzzle link NOW!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

I hate jigsaw puzzles. They're more like puzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzles to me.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2011)

another stressful day.

i am really looking forward to some cider tonight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I hate jigsaw puzzles. They're more like puzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzles to me.



Pritt-tee witty.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Pritt-tee witty.



You can tell I'm bored, yeah?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You can tell I'm bored, yeah?



Try this one!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Online jigsaw puzzle link NOW!


http://www.jigzone.com/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2011)

Tired now but only 20 minutes or so to go thank goodness!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

Blocked  I can make others work though. Online jigsaws, eh. Who knew


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Try this one!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2011)

Blocked


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

It was an image of people scowling at you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2011)

Impromptu (free) work night out soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Impromptu (free) work night out soon


You know it won't be the same without TVSB


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 14, 2011)

I have had a email confirming my place on a 2 day conference in London (Savoy Place) at the end of Jan. So I have managed to get the conference days & one night in a hotel free plus one day off work as study leave*. It all suits me nicely as the conference will actually be very interesting (to folk like me) and it means that I'm just going to have to plan at least one more night stay.

Sometimes it pays to read work junk....

* I will still need to use 1 day A/L, pay for my own travel & at least one night in a hotel...but it's still worth it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know it won't be the same without TVSB


So much for just going out for a couple of hours


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2011)

Early morning yelp of horror. Went to bed at ten and slept like a dead thing and now it's dark and I still feel ropey


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2011)

overslept *slightly*


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeday! Woohoo! Gonna sleep like the dead this weekend.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning!

Late night, but I was driving so no hangover luckily


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

morning


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

Drag bus is caught in heavy traffic eating into the few minutes early I left.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning.  Only just got on here and it's 9.27 already!  Bloody work getting in the way.

Going to local pub for nice lunch today and finishing at 17.00 rather than half past.  Still have the feeling the day is going to last slightly more than 7 hours though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2011)

I am virulent.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning people!

I have some sticky in my hair  and no it's not a stick! Cat spit probably


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

Grrr. Bloody tube was down, so got the train and walked from Victoria. Quite a nice day out!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

Someone has just managed to delete 5 years worth of stuff from a database


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone has just managed to delete 5 years worth of stuff from a database


No undo button?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Grrr. Bloody tube was down, so got the train and walked from Victoria. Quite a nice day out!


 
It was open for me but there was an ambulance or two outside and traffic was atrocious.

For no apparent reason.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone has just managed to delete 5 years worth of stuff from a database



Back-ups?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning people!
> 
> I have some sticky in my hair  and no it's not a stick! Cat spit probably


Spunk?

Well someone had to say it.

Morning all.  Hungover.  Dead good poetry last night - proper let rip on a poem about people talking non fucking stop - got told by several peopleit was the most intense performance they'd ever seen


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It was open for me but there was an ambulance or two outside and traffic was atrocious.
> 
> For no apparent reason.



It was? Said it was down cuz of signal failure. I went past around 9, was still shut then.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

Then I would think it was becasuse of that.  I was just mildly annoyed* that I'd left on the early side of my leaving window and the advantage was destroyed.

*mildly annoyed is too strong really.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

I was fuming! Nah, not really. Took the train for only the second or third time to Vic. Packed to the rafters.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> No undo button?







TruXta said:


> Back-ups?



Fortunately yes. IT are on it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone has just managed to delete 5 years worth of stuff from a database


Would this someone be you by any chance?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

Sales rep from last night has just been in for a proper meeting.  I now have in my possession a new laptop case, insulated cup, usb drive and 4 pens with LEDs in the top


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Would this someone be you by any chance?





No, it wasn't me (thank fuck).


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No, it wasn't me (thank fuck).




I did have a moment here a couple of years ago when I accidentally deleted all the project files. Luckily they went to my recycle bin so I managed to restore them before anyone noticed


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 14, 2011)

Telephone interview in 10 mins with an evil drug company...am so unprepared.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I did have a moment here a couple of years ago when I accidentally deleted all the project files. Luckily they went to my recycle bin so I managed to restore them before anyone noticed





We spoke to a guy in another region who knows about this sort of thing and he said he'd deleted it by accident loads of times


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Telephone interview in 10 mins with an evil drug company...am so unprepared.



good luck!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> good luck!



I fuckin' need it. Okay, 5 mins to read what the fuck this company is doing (apart from killing cute animals and getting their drugs onto market with help from dodgy government bodies).


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> good luck!


^ this

In other news, I have decided that I am far too tired and hungover to do sums today, so I'm not going to.  I'm going to pay a couple of bills, ring a couple of leads, and piss about online all day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Telephone interview in 10 mins with an evil drug company...am so unprepared.


Unprepared for the interview or the illegal drugs (or both)? 

Good luck anyway!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 14, 2011)

FFS!!! I missed her fuckin' call.
Carppy iPhone - the bar signal is full, phone not on divert, why the fuck did it go to answering machine...?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> FFS!!! I missed her fuckin' call.
> Carppy iPhone - the bar signal is full, phone not on divert, why the fuck did it go to answering machine...?



It's a sign *nods knowingly*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

My legs are quite tired today and don't need anything from Sainsburys so I think I will have to spend my lunch break in the rest room like a loser  This depresses me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

Just peeked into the rest room and Mr. Moany is in there....moaning. I can't do it. I am forcing myself and my dodgy legs out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2011)

New Bug starting g to get pretty irritating. Yeah, do pick a fight with your bf everytime MotD is on. He's only been wachng it for the last fifteen years before he met you. Yeah, do call NicolePussycat Woman a minger for mo reason other than you think Lewis Hamilton is hot. Then tell me all about it all morning   I had to say "I gotta be honest, you're losing my sympathy"

I've got a cold. I'm irritated and want my bed.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

Heh ^

Lunch plans?  I am taking revenge on all the cunts in work who heat up unmentionably stinky food in the microwave right by me in the kitchen, and am heating up a fish pie


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2011)

x infinity

mad sweary italian pensioners accusing me of being in the mafia
contractors not finding fucking leaks
floors up
heating off
tenants fucked off
I'm fucked off
I'm SO LOOKING FORWARD TO THE FUCKING WEEKEND


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2011)

Done my timesheet already. Going to have to go home soon *facesplittungyawn*


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15291910

Something to listen to later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15291910
> 
> Something to listen to later



I wonder if he will sing "Fog on the Tyne" 

My lunchtime stroll was okay but I was tormented by the smell of chips


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just had the most awesome lunch.  A platter with whitebait, prawns, hummous, mini sausages, welsh rarebit and chunky borwn bread.  For £6!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just had the most awesome lunch. A platter with whitebait, prawns, hummous, mini sausages, welsh rarebit and chunky borwn bread. For £6!


Yum!! That sounds gorgeous, I love whitebait. I love biting their little heads off


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh btw, this is where we ended up last night
http://landmarknewcastle.co.uk/

We had the Great Wall Banquet


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just had the most awesome lunch. A platter with whitebait, prawns, hummous, mini sausages, welsh rarebit and chunky borwn bread. For £6!


God that sounds lush


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Oh btw, this is where we ended up last night
> http://landmarknewcastle.co.uk/
> 
> We had Great Wall Banquet


Yum (again) - everyone is having nice food!!

We had a chinese takeaway a couple of weeks ago (sweet and sour pork balls - they make you feel slightly dirty but oh so good!) but I was * cough* a little too drunk to really appreciate it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

I was driving last night so only had half a glass of wine, much to the disgust of some pissed bloke who started talking to me in the toilets


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was driving last night so only had half a glass of wine, much to the disgust of some pissed bloke who started talking to me in the toilets


Hmmm...you do seem to attract drunk blokes - in the supermarket, in the toilets *rubs chin thoughtfully*


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

Went to the pub for chips and to do some reading. Sat in the garden  but in a shady bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Went to the pub for chips and to do some reading. Sat in the garden  but in a shady bit


Chips. Lovely chips. You are taunting me


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Chips. Lovely chips. You are taunting me


 
They are lovely chips.  Ask Stella.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> They are lovely chips. Ask Stella.


*sobs repeatedly* I WANT CHIPS!!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

Had a nice bolognese. I wouldn't mind a nap, but have meetings to attend.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hmmm...you do seem to attract drunk blokes - in the supermarket, in the toilets *rubs chin thoughtfully*




Just heard that our Christmas meal has been booked, we are going here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just heard that our Christmas meal has been booked, we are going here


Looks okay - there better be party hats and jollity!

My choices would be

Northumbrian Game Terrine – Orange & Port Wine Sauce
Roast Suckling Pig, Young Vegetables, Apple Sauce & Marjoram
(With chip if they do any )
French Style Christmas Log (log, huh, huh!) or possibly cheese and biscuits


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

Wrong thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2011)

Which chips? Have I had these chips? Oh god the Ritzy chips?! NOM!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Looks okay - there better be party hats and jollity!
> 
> My choices would be
> 
> ...


I'm thinking something the same, maybe Turkey for the main. Although I am intrigued by the vodka salmon


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Which chips? Have I had these chips? Oh god the Ritzy chips?! NOM!


 
I can't normally get to the Ritzy at lunch time... so no.  Nr my work chips.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm thinking something the same, maybe Turkey for the main. Although I am intrigued by the vodka salmon


Bizarrely I've got a recipe for vodka and beetroot cured salmon at home! I'll try and look for it. It's remarkably easy just takes a couple of days to 'marinate' and stains your hands, the table, the cookery book red handling the raw beetroot!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

got one bottle of wine and four cans of scrumpy jack in my bag.
intend to leave 10 minutes early had have a pint of old rosie in the pub.
may meet someone in huddersfield for a swift half

chances of me getting home sober?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just heard that our Christmas meal has been booked, we are going here


Yey a menu!

Northumbrian Game Terrine – Orange & Port Wine Sauce
Butter-roast Turkey with Christmas Stuffing, Chipolatas & Bacon
Honey & Ginger Baked Alaska – Fig & Walnut Sauce

Although I must say I'm not that impressed really.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just heard that our Christmas meal has been booked, we are going here



I'd have:

Vodka/Beetroot Cured Salmon, Sour Cream, Caviar & Dill
Butter-roast Turkey with Christmas Stuffing, Chipolatas & Bacon
Christmas Pudding with Brandy Sauce


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> got one bottle of wine and four cans of scrumpy jack in my bag.
> intend to leave 10 minutes early had have a pint of old rosie in the pub.
> may meet someone in huddersfield for a swift half
> 
> chances of me getting home sober?



None whatsoever.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> None whatsoever.



I don't intend to drink the wine or all of the cider. I got them "just in case".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> got one bottle of wine and four cans of scrumpy jack in my bag.
> intend to leave 10 minutes early had have a pint of old rosie in the pub.
> may meet someone in huddersfield for a swift half
> 
> *chances of me getting home sober*?



Slim I'd say. I reckon the wine may make it home intact but those cans are as good as drunk


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Slim I'd say. I reckon the wine may make it home intact but those cans are as good as drunk



I don't have a good history of cider on trains


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bizarrely I've got a recipe for vodka and beetroot cured salmon at home! I'll try and look for it. It's remarkably easy just takes a couple of days to 'marinate' and stains your hands, the table, the cookery book red handling the raw beetroot!


It reminded me of the episode of Bottom where they make vodka margarine for Christmas instead of brandy butter 



Me76 said:


> Although I must say I'm not that impressed really.


We've been there before, it's one of our customers.  Food is usually pretty good, so we should be alright.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't intend to drink the wine or all of the cider. I got them "just in case".


You'd best drink them now, just in case


----------



## TruXta (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't intend to drink the wine or all of the cider. I got them "just in case".



Just in case you need a drink on Friday afternoon post-work?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You'd best drink them now, just in case


Plus that would avoid all the worry of leaving them on the train!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Just in case you need a drink on Friday afternoon post-work?



Just in case I run out/pub is too busy


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

Really need a shit


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 14, 2011)

Bloody hell, you're all making me thirsty.

I've actually had to work today - 13 minutes of a mumbling Frenchwoman to transcribe, marvellous. This is my speciality.

Have been let off early out of pity, though  Seeing a useful man later. He's based near an excellent off-licence, so it's St Peter's Ruby Red ale tonight:


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have actually done quite a bit today.  Only about 2 hours of pissing about in here rather than the usual 6.5.

I have job application drag over the weekend.  3 to sort out.  I am going to make it better on myself by taking the laptop to the pub though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2011)

Jesus. You know when you're tired and on Day 1 of a cold and it's Friday and you've had a shite, exhausting week and you just don't know how you're going to make it home? I mean, I know I'm going on the tube and it'll have half an hour but _jesus _


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus. You know when you're tired and on Day 1 of a cold and it's Friday and you've had a shite, exhausting week and you just don't know how you're going to make it home? I mean, I know I'm going on the tube and it'll have half an hour but _jesus _


You need strong drink - I would anyway


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2011)

argh! I can't think of anything I want less!

I must be dying


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

Right I am outta here. Good weekend all!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> argh! I can't think of anything I want less!
> 
> I must be dying


Fucking hell yes, it does sound deadly serious if you don't want strong drink 

Right fuck it, I'm going home for a long and satisfying shite - tara all, see you next week


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> argh! I can't think of anything I want less!
> 
> I must be dying


 
Never mind that.

you know that purple dress that I _allegedly _wear all the time.   They have it in blue (aqau ish blue) now.  Should I get it?


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 14, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus. You know when you're tired and on Day 1 of a cold and it's Friday and you've had a shite, exhausting week and you just don't know how you're going to make it home? I mean, I know I'm going on the tube and it'll have half an hour but _jesus _


 
I read this at first that you were letting people know that's Friday and you have had a poo but even with that you don't have the oomph to get home!....I thought why is Stella sharing that...is it a pre-weekend thing... I'm sorry you are feeling poorly....I'm starting to get a bt glum as it's Friday and rather than going down the pub I shall be getting myself sorted for work sat/sun/mon. It's not often that I start a row of shifts on a Saturday and it feels a lil strange....same as finishing my working week on a Sunday does.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

the cider almost made it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the cider almost made it


What about the wine?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What about the wine?


Missing In Action


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What about the wine?





neonwilderness said:


> Missing In Action



stashed for another time*

*11 o'clock


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

I could do with a drink, but waiting for Ms Neon to get back.  Her grandad died earlier this week and she's taking her cousin back home after he came down here (from Scotland), so not sure if she's going on her own or wants me to drive.  I think necking a bottle of red wine while driving might raise a few eyebrows


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I could do with a drink, but waiting for Ms Neon to get back. Her grandad died earlier this week and she's taking her cousin back home after he came down here (from Scotland), so not sure if she's going on her own or wants me to drive. I think necking a bottle of red wine while driving might raise a few eyebrows


 
probably not the best time to get rat arsed.

hope ms neon is ok?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I could do with a drink, but waiting for Ms Neon to get back. Her grandad died earlier this week and she's taking her cousin back home after he came down here (from Scotland), so not sure if she's going on her own or wants me to drive. I think necking a bottle of red wine while driving might raise a few eyebrows


Sorry to hear abour Ms. Neon's grandad 

No wine or beer here either, well not for me, but we are hopefully off drinking tomorrow night instead. I have had an ice lolly though!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have had an ice lolly though!



what type of lolly?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

She's ok at the moment, don't think it's sunk in properly yet though.  Think she's going on her own tonight but wants me to drive tomorrow to take her aunt back, so I think I'd better stick to tea.

I also have some slightly more cheerful news I forgot to mention earlier. Cuntboss had a meeting with TVSB's college tutor and apparently he said the best bit of the job was working with me! Although I suspect that's probably because he did fuck all and I let him go home early once


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what type of lolly?


One of these - Sainsburys don't seem to sell cider lollies


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She's ok at the moment, don't think it's sunk in properly yet though. Think she's going on her own tonight but wants me to drive tomorrow to take her aunt back, so I think I'd better stick to tea.
> 
> *I also have some slightly more cheerful news I forgot to mention earlier. Cuntboss had a meeting with TVSB's college tutor and apparently he said the best bit of the job was working with me! Although I suspect that's probably because he did fuck all and I let him go home early once*


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She's ok at the moment, don't think it's sunk in properly yet though. Think she's going on her own tonight but wants me to drive tomorrow to take her aunt back, so I think I'd better stick to tea.



probably the best considering. 



> I also have some slightly more cheerful news I forgot to mention earlier. Cuntboss had a meeting with TVSB's college tutor and apparently he said the best bit of the job was working with me! Although I suspect that's probably because he did fuck all and I let him go home early once



neonwilderness: down with the kids


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of these - Sainsburys don't seem to sell cider lollies


 
*writes angry letter*


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of these - Sainsburys don't seem to sell cider lollies


 
I'm on it:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm on it:


I love it, fantastic


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

they refunded me on those "mushy" peas, so fingers crossed


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> probably the best considering.



Aye. I should probably eat too, didn't realise the time 



QueenOfGoths said:


>





machine cat said:


> neonwilderness: down with the kids


Well it's certainly an improvement from Napoleon who couldn't even look at anyone without going bright red


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye. I should probably eat too, didn't realise the time


 
Surely Newcastle have 24 hour Greggs?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Surely Newcastle have 24 hour Greggs?


Nearly.  There's one near the Bigg Market that is open until about 2am


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

I really need to go to the Bigg Market at some point


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2011)

You really don't


----------



## machine cat (Oct 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You really don't





I need to experience Curry Hell.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

It's 5.30pm...and I still have a hangover


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2011)

I couldn't be arsed to do the job application drag today. Which means evenings this week will be full of it instead. 

I did get incredibly drunk last night and almost had a fight over the pool table though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I need to experience Curry Hell.


a trip down brick lane on a saturday ought to do the job then


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning 

Back to the office drag again. Am so tired it is not funny but going to just zombie through it. Hopefully an easy day ahead


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I really need to go to the Bigg Market at some point


I had a night out there years ago (stag night ) it was fucking freezing,and we had proper clothes on - we stood out


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus. Should already be on the bus.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2011)

Should already be dressed x9000


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2011)

Urgh.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

mornin' 






greetings from sunny siberia


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Should already be dressed x9000


haha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Siberia?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Siberia?


fucking feels like it i can tell you 

more in terms of exile than clime tho.

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> fucking feels like it i can tell you
> 
> more in terms of exile than clime tho.
> 
> i'm alright jack


 
Cryptic


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

is it lunch yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> is it lunch yet?


it is in siberia


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it is in siberia


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

I foresee a short week next week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I foresee a short week next week.


Still in short sleeves here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> is it lunch yet?


In about 10 minutes I reckon


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful photo Pickman's Model. What is the national dish there?

I have already been dragging since 7am...I'm this shift & Wednesday away from 11 days off... I have a loose cap on my smaller front tooth so lunch may be a problem. Managed to book dentist for tomorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still in short sleeves here


Brrrrr!!!

I am freezing in here. I have my mittens on


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Beautiful photo Pickman's Model. What is the national dish there?
> 
> I have already been dragging since 7am...I'm this shift & Wednesday away from 11 days off... I have a loose cap on my smaller front tooth so lunch may be a problem. Managed to book dentist for tomorrow.


http://www.russianfoods.com/cuisine/article0001C/default.asp


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Brrrrr!!!
> 
> I am freezing in here. I have my mittens on


but it's only october


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but it's only october


Yeah - October and cold!! I may burn some correspondence to keep warm


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

It is colder isn't it? I am still in short sleeves but jumper in bag today. Quiet start to the day so far and likely to be an early finish. Tomorrow the rest of the company are back and we plan to go to lunch at 13:00 until we fall down


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still in short sleeves here



That's not saying much considering you're in Newcastle


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Sieg howdy!

Was actually in for 9am today, first time in weeks. Just as well, as I made it in just before Big Bossman. I think things are gonna get busier again...


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah - October and cold!! I may burn some correspondence to keep warm



good idea.
I have a huge pile of paperwork that's destined for the shredder, but I may burn it instead.

It was dark when I got up this morning - I do not like this 
But I've only got to get through 4 days this week then I've got a week off - yippee


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Brrrrr!!!
> 
> I am freezing in here. I have my mittens on





machine cat said:


> That's not saying much considering you're in Newcastle


I'll be working outside in jeans and a t-shirt once the snow starts


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> good idea.
> I have a huge pile of paperwork that's destined for the shredder, but I may burn it instead.
> 
> It was dark when I got up this morning - I do not like this
> But I've only got to get through 4 days this week then I've got a week off - yippee



Four day week followed by no day week is all win you cunt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2011)

Got cold remnants making me feel weary.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

Someone has brought in the portable heater.

I think I can see it "braking" again at some point in the future.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone has brought in the portable heater.
> 
> I think I can see it "braking" again at some point in the future.


We have just put our portable heater on (a three act drama for Sideshow Boss!) It isn't big enough to warm the office up or near enough to anyone to warm them up but it does give off a nice smell of burning dust


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning all - my houseguests have GONE!!! *punches air, dances round, behaves hysterically happily*

I am mentally well again   I don't even care that it's Monday   Because when I go home, my house will be peaceful, and quiet, and OURS, and I won't get talked into an early grave and my cupboards will be free of mountains of hippy shit - ahhhhh   (how many types of green tea can people fucking drink, ffs?!)


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have just put our portable heater on (a three act drama for Sideshow Boss!) It isn't big enough to warm the office up or near enough to anyone to warm them up but it does give off a nice smell of burning dust


 
I don't mind people using it when it's cold, but come december when the heating is cranked up and the office is boiling anyway there's no need for it.

Each year I get in early on day and take the fuse out, and each year the people who use it think it's broken.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Each year I get in early on day and take the fuse out, and each year the people who use it think it's broken.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - my houseguests have GONE!!! *punches air, dances round, behaves hysterically happily*
> 
> I am mentally well again  I don't even care that it's Monday  Because when I go home, my house will be peaceful, and quiet, and OURS, and I won't get talked into an early grave and my cupboards will be free of mountains of hippy shit - ahhhhh  (how many types of green tea can people fucking drink, ffs?!)



*turns up at soj's with bags and a big grin*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't mind people using it when it's cold, but come december when the heating is cranked up and the office is boiling anyway there's no need for it.
> 
> *Each year I get in early on day and take the fuse out, and each year the people who use it think it's broken*.



That is fiendishly inventive 

Tbh I don't know why we have the fucking thing - the office is too big with too many windows for it to be heated by one fire and it is a good 5 or 6 foot away from anyone in the office. All it is doing is heating up the back of the unused chair and desk that it is hidden behind 

We could move it....but that would be _so much trauma_ that I daren't suggest it!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Happy for you, soj.

Morning all. Been sat here like a lemon since 8, as per. Very quiet - been watching non-league football videos  Southend Manor are still in the FA Cup, you'll be pleased to hear.

The better half rolled in slaughtered and very giggly on Saturday night. Bloody hell, what a state  Sunday's hangover was spectacular, alright.

I'm bored. Second coffee beckons.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Four day week followed by no day week is all win you cunt



I am a double cunt today too. I should be working until 6 but I've just scheduled a doctors appointment for 5 meaning I can leave at 4.30 today.
It's not all good though, I have a cyst under my arm which looks like it's got infected so there could be needles and pus involved 
(sorry if anyone is eating breakfast)


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is fiendishly inventive



No one suspects a thing


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *turns up at soj's with bags and a big grin*







Ron Merlin said:


> ^ Happy for you, soj



Thanks mate - can't begin to express my relief


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy cow. New Bug just read out a text conversation she had with her Aunt in Oz. I mean, wtf.

Can't wait to move offices/jobs (


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh and MC - I have my little portable heater on right now.  It is currently throwing hot air all around my legs   I have trapped the same bloody nerve in my back though that I keep on doing (cos I am an old bag) and am walking round like a knobhead turning my whole upper body round to talk to people


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Holy cow. New Bug just read out a text conversation she had with her Aunt in Oz. I mean, wtf.
> 
> Can't wait to move offices/jobs (



Ha - some people are just walking fucking torture, aren't they?!  Sympathies stells.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I am a double cunt today too. I should be working until 6 but I've just scheduled a doctors appointment for 5 meaning I can leave at 4.30 today.
> It's not all good though, I have a cyst under my arm which looks like it's got infected so there could be needles and pus involved
> (sorry if anyone is eating breakfast)


Ewwww - and poor you!!  Yowser


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It's not all good though, I have a cyst under my arm which looks like it's got infected so there could be needles and pus involved



Film it


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh and MC - I have my little portable heater on right now. It is currently throwing hot air all around my legs  I have trapped the same bloody nerve in my back though that I keep on doing (cos I am an old bag) and am walking round like a knobhead turning my whole upper body round to talk to people



Ouch!  I've been walking like a knobhead since January - sciatica  I move like an old man, ffs. At least I don't need the walking stick any more, thank fuck.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is fiendishly inventive
> 
> Tbh I don't know why we have the fucking thing - the office is too big with too many windows for it to be heated by one fire and it is a good 5 or 6 foot away from anyone in the office. All it is doing is heating up the back of the unused chair and desk that it is hidden behind
> 
> We could move it....but that would be _so much trauma_ that I daren't suggest it!




When I first started working here the old office had a network of heaters connected using dodgy extension cables 

The office we're in now has two shit electric heaters on the wall which are either cold or far too hot.  Luckily neither of them is near me though, cuntboss and Mr OneShow have one each and keep them on full blast


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 17, 2011)

This bloody coffee's as weak as piss.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

morning


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning.

I had some minor drama by proxy last night as I found a man face down on the pavement on my way home and called an ambulance.  He was quite mumbly and flaily.  I do hope he was all right.  He'd dropped his dinner.   I hope the ambulance man kept it with him.

I've been in for a little while now so cooled down from the tube and the walk and it's time to put my cardi on.

I have no cardi.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Ouch!  I've been walking like a knobhead since January - sciatica  I move like an old man, ffs. At least I don't need the walking stick any more, thank fuck.


It really is just cos we're getting on a bit innit?!  Bastard!  It doesn't even take much for this to happen - I just moved my arm in the shower to get the shampoo and felt it go   Had massages, Voltarol - it's super duper co-codamol and red wine next


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It really is just cos we're getting on a bit innit?! Bastard! It doesn't even take much for this to happen - I just moved my arm in the shower to get the shampoo and felt it go  Had massages, Voltarol - it's super duper co-codamol and red wine next



Lack of exercise and shit posture too, soj. 44 years of doing fuck all energetic 

Still, codeine and alcohol... nice. A winning combination

*looks a bit vague, grins and nods off giggling*


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Now that Bajjy's back - 10000 posts before the end of the week?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Now that Bajjy's back - 10000 posts before the end of the week?



Not unreasonable


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

do we get ignore function soon? please please please 

(not for Badgers )


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> do we get ignore function soon? please please please
> 
> (not for Badgers )





The mods told us summer


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> do we get ignore function soon? please please please
> 
> (not for Badgers )



For who, for who???

You know it only works on the boards, not in the office, yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> For who, for who???


quite a few 



Badgers said:


> The mods told us summer


summer? _next_ summer?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> quite a few
> 
> summer? _next_ summer?



This summer (the one just gone)


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have just had a one to one meeting with big boss who says they are happy to make me permanent but I will have to apply for the job and do an interview 

I also think I may have a wander down to the shopping centre today as I have no lunch but don;t fancy a sandwich from the shop across the road.  They are always slightly disappointing.  Greggs however, is normally not.  I may well buy something else for myself as well.  Even though I don't have much money.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

My head is not at work today.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> For who, for who???
> 
> You know it only works on the boards, *not in the office*, yes



Wouldn't that be fantastic?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

I think....the heating may have been turned on here. Thank fuck 'cos I'm still frozen!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

The heating is on here and it's bloody boiling.  Really not needed.  and the radiators are so bloody old that they won't turn off.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have just had a one to one meeting with big boss who says they are happy to make me permanent but I will have to apply for the job and do an interview



Is this good news (apart from the interview part?) for you?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is this good news (apart from the interview part?) for you?


Having a job with a contract and some security will be good.  Even if it is a job I'm not majorly excited about.

Will probably keep on looking around though.  There isn;t much out there anyway so it's not as if it's taking a lot of time!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

Note to self: Don't buy a chicken salad sandwich from the Co-op ever again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Note to self: Don't buy a chicken salad sandwich from the Co-op ever again




Lack of chicken? Lack of salad? Lack of both?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2011)

I only ever buy egg mayo and prawn mayo from there.

What traumatic incident occurred anyway?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Pub soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lack of chicken? Lack of salad? Lack of both?


Too much of both, it was fucking awful.  Luckily I also bought some Thai chilli crisps which have masked the taste a bit.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub soon



liquid lunch?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Having a job with a contract and some security will be good. Even if it is a job I'm not majorly excited about.
> 
> Will probably keep on looking around though. There isn;t much out there anyway so it's not as if it's taking a lot of time!



Heh. Having to do that "Oh. Thanks. Thank you. Yes, yes.... uh... love to stay. Jolly good. Yes." and plaster a rictus grin on face. Smiling with the mouth, frowning everywhere else


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2011)

No cardi 

I'm too cold, tired and coldish to go out for lunch so I'm sat here, hungry


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Lack of exercise and shit posture too, soj. 44 years of doing fuck all energetic
> 
> Still, codeine and alcohol... nice. A winning combination
> 
> *looks a bit vague, grins and nods off giggling*


Nah not for me, well, I mean I exercise every weekday including arm/upper body stuff mate, so it's not that with me, it really just is cos I'm an old bag.  Okay, MAYBE my posture could be better when I'm sat down.  I remember always being told to 'sit on your arse not your back' when I was a kid 

Hehe - aye, real nice buzz that combo


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

busy busy

angry tenant came in this morning, complaining about noisy neighbour - said he came in to spoke to a bloke in his 30s about 6 months ago - either his eyesight is fucked, or I've aged 15 years in 6 months


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy busy
> 
> angry tenant came in this morning, complaining about noisy neighbour - said he came in to spoke to a bloke in his 30s about 6 months ago - either his eyesight is fucked, or I've aged 15 years in 6 months


You might want to get a new job before next April then


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You might want to get a new job before next April then


surely I can retire by then, at this present rate of aging, I'll be lucky to see the Olympics


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy busy
> 
> angry tenant came in this morning, complaining about noisy neighbour - said he came in to spoke to a bloke in his 30s about 6 months ago - either his eyesight is fucked, or I've aged 15 years in 6 months


Yeah but 6 months ago - wasn't that when you were bathing in ass's milk and the blood of a virgin as an experiment in rejuvenation techniques?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nah not for me, well, I mean I exercise every weekday including arm/upper body stuff mate



I can only blame myself. I've been a lazy bastard for too long and it's caught up with me 

In happier news, I've just dodged an 11 minute transcript and my third coffee was perfect. It's got an appropriate name, given what I'm like first thing - Grumpy Mule.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

lunch was noodles and soup


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

Royal Mail have forgotten the firm's bag of post and so the van is having to go back for it! Whether it will appear in time for the working day is not certain


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

Back at the drag after 2.5 weeks off. Woo. Had a pub lunch* today though, which eased the pain.

Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:







*Where, I'm proud to say, I was the only person out of a group of 14 to have a boozy drink.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Royal Mail have forgotten the firm's bag of post and so the van is having to go back for it! Whether it will appear in time for the working day is not certain


Cuntboss would go mental if that happened to us, if was bad enough when they were on strike


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but 6 months ago - wasn't that when you were bathing in ass's milk and the blood of a virgin as an experiment in rejuvenation techniques?


clearly I need to do that again


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:



Woop Woop


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Back at the drag after 2.5 weeks off. Woo. Had a pub lunch* today though, which eased the pain.
> 
> Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:
> 
> ...


Congratulations  (for the wedding obviously not the pub lunch!)


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Congratulations  (for the wedding obviously not the pub lunch!)


Congratulations for both I reckon


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Just back from 3 pints (Staropramen) with sausage sarnie and chips lunch


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Back at the drag after 2.5 weeks off. Woo. Had a pub lunch* today though, which eased the pain.
> 
> Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:
> 
> ...


Awww lovely! You're the girly, aren't you hiccup?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Back at the drag after 2.5 weeks off. Woo. Had a pub lunch* today though, which eased the pain.
> 
> Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:
> 
> ...



lovely pic

*love a wedding*

*cries*


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just back from 3 pints (Staropramen) with sausage sarnie and chips lunch



I'm surprised you're still awake.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just back from 3 pints (Staropramen) with sausage sarnie and chips lunch



I had a posh fish finger sandwich, chips, but only one pint (of Guinness)


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Awww lovely! You're the girly, aren't you hiccup?



Yes

No


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Back at the drag after 2.5 weeks off. Woo. Had a pub lunch* today though, which eased the pain.
> 
> Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

I admire this man



> A professional acorn picker from Somerset is *thought to have collected his 10 millionth acorn* after 20 years.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes
> 
> No


Oh 

Sorry

Kinell though, your missus is WELL fit


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Kinell though, your missus is WELL fit



My first thought was that I would totally *hang out the back of that* but thought it a bit crass given the timing.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Back at the drag after 2.5 weeks off. Woo. Had a pub lunch* today though, which eased the pain.
> 
> Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:
> 
> ...



Aww, lovely - congratulations hiccup.
Today's drag must seem especially drag-some

And yes, congratulations on having a boozy drink at lunchtime too - not enough of this sort of thing goes on any more imo


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I admire this man





> "I just do it literally squirrel-fashion. So pretty much I get down like a squirrel, grovel around and collect acorns," he said.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

MHRM just told some of the painters outside our window on the scaffolding to keep the noise down. all they were doing was talking FFS!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Just had this on the wireless


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Aww, lovely - congratulations hiccup.
> Today's drag must seem especially drag-some
> 
> And yes, congratulations on having a boozy drink at lunchtime too - not enough of this sort of thing goes on any more imo



I was the first to order a drink and tried to set a precedent, but what followed was a litany, A LITANY, of cokes and orange juices


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> _"I just do it literally squirrel-fashion. So pretty much I get down like a squirrel, grovel around and collect acorns," he said._



"I get down like a squirrel"


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I was the first to order a drink and tried to set a precedent, but what followed was a litany, A LITANY, of cokes and orange juices



Now everyone thinks you're an alchy


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I was the first to order a drink and tried to set a precedent, but what followed was a litany, A LITANY, of cokes and orange juices


I expect a written warning is being prepared right now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Now everyone thinks you're an alchy



Yes this


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My first thought was that I would totally *hang out the back of that* but thought it a bit crass given the timing.



*chokes*   I 'ate that saying though!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *chokes*  I 'ate that saying though!!



Prude


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Eyelids are getting heavy.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My first thought was that I would totally *hang out the back of that* but thought it a bit crass given the timing.



Yeah, it's definitely just the timing that's crass


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Eyelids are getting heavy.



I did wonder how long you'd last just as you posted after lunch, but you were clearly so snoozy at that stage that it was too late.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Back at the drag after 2.5 weeks off. Woo. Had a pub lunch* today though, which eased the pain.
> 
> Here is a small, artfully processed photo of me getting married, which I'm sure you're all keen to see:
> 
> ...


more pics, more pics!  

Your wife has gorgeous hair!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

I managed to get my boyfriend some pants today.

That is all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

That is not all! We need more details - are they interesting pants?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yeah, it's definitely just the timing that's crass







TruXta said:


> I did wonder how long you'd last just as you posted after lunch, but you were clearly so snoozy at that stage that it was too late.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm surprised you're still awake.



Proof.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

It's Mr ManFlu or Cuntboss' turn to put the kettle on.  The chances of me getting a cup of tea before 5 are looking slim


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers, now with your crass comment...  we don't get details? 

How was the day hiccup? (looks sunny).

How was erm where did you go? I want to say Iceland but I think that's wrong


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> That is not all! We need more details - are they interesting pants?


They are not very exciting.  In fact they are down right boring but as he only has about 2 pairs without holes in at the moment he will be grateful.  5 pairs for £4 in Primark.  2 navy, 1 grey and 2 blue and grey striped.  The striped ones are going to be passion killers!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> How was erm where did you go? I want to say Iceland but I think that's wrong


That's what I thought too


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just got a pair of Skechers delivered that I ordered online to replace the missing trainer.  I didn;t realise but they have a slightly glittery sheen and glittery piping.  Is that acceptable for work wear?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

Depends where you work?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Badgers, now with your crass comment... we don't get details?
> 
> How was the day hiccup? (looks sunny).
> 
> How was erm where did you go? I want to say Iceland but I think that's wrong



It was a good day. Sunny. Boozy. Pie and mashy.

And well spotted, we did indeed go to Iceland. Which was ace. We went in a helicopter and saw a blue whale and did loads of cool stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

Pie, mash, helicopter and whale?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2011)

congratulations hiccup! Sounds well


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

Iceland


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't say congrats, I got distracted by your hot wife. Very many congratulations.

Oooh, Iceland is pretty.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

I bet that was a glacier a couple of years ago

Global warming


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy wedding hiccup 

I have no opinion on your missus.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just got a pair of Skechers delivered that I ordered online to replace the missing trainer. I didn;t realise but they have a slightly glittery sheen and glittery piping. Is that acceptable for work wear?



I wear my Skechers to work most days, they started out quite glittery but the glitter has faded.
My place of work is extremely laid back on the 'what is acceptable work wear' front though.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I bet that was a glacier a couple of years ago
> 
> Global warming



More like volcanoes heating up. O' Katla, where art thou?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

There is talk of leaving


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is talk of leaving



I suppose you've worked hard and all that... but still


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I suppose you've worked hard and all that... but still



I am barely awake. There really is no point in being here. I think that home for a nap before dinner, then back to bed is the plan


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

Just been given a voucher for 50p off Merrydown Cider


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I wear my Skechers to work most days, they started out quite glittery but the glitter has faded.
> My place of work is extremely laid back on the 'what is acceptable work wear' front though.



We're a charity so dress code is pretty relaxed.  In fact I am normally the smartest person in the building.  I shall embrace the glitter (although I will mostly be wearing them with trousers and just to and from work.



TruXta said:


> I suppose you've worked hard and all that... but still



When did you get that impression?  He had three pints in the pub - I bet he's done nuffink since he got back.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Me76 said:


> When did you get that impression? He had three pints in the pub - I bet he's done nuffink since he got back.



From last week and the one before when there was no Badger in the drag? The only two explanations I can come up with is that a) he was tewwibly busy at work, or b) he did a massive skive. Since I'm a nice chap I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and go with a.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

So very, very sleepy!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Feels like a cold might be coming.  Stiff shoulders and tired all day.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

Have an icey-cold can of stella in the fridge at home. Am going to drink it as soon as I get in. Before I take my coat off even.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

Drag (no cider) bus time. It was actually hard work for once so not feeling guilty about the early dash today


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Feels like a cold might be coming.  Stiff shoulders and tired all day.


My Mr has been a bit coldy over the weekend. I am hoping he won't spread his lurgy to me as I have some leave coming next week.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

Me76 said:


> My Mr has been a bit coldy over the weekend. I am hoping he won't spread his lurgy to me as I have some leave coming next week.



Ah... hopefully it's just a one-off. It doesn't feel too bad, it's just.. dunno, symptomatic I s'pose.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

Got myself a cider for the train and another for the walk home.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just been given a voucher for 50p off Merrydown Cider



reminds me of a time I played cricket for a works team - one of our players, let's call him George, spent the entire time we were fielding, on the boundary, swigging Merrydown - I don't think we won that match


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got myself a cider for the train and another for the walk home.



You know it's not gonna last you that long right?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You know it's not gonna last you that long right?



Are you saying that I should go to the pub before getting on the train?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

But of course.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> reminds me of a time I played cricket for a works team - one of our players, let's call him George, spent the entire time we were fielding, on the boundary, swigging Merrydown - I don't think we won that match



 I like his style


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Are you saying that I should go to the pub before getting on the train?


That's why they have pubs at railway stations, it would be rude to ignore this kind convenience.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But of course.





QueenOfGoths said:


> That's why they have pubs at railway stations, it would be rude to ignore this kind convenience.



In that case...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

Nearly time


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2011)

right.... i'm off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> right.... i'm off


Me too - I may have a slight sleep on the train


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have an icey-cold can of stella in the fridge at home. Am going to drink it as soon as I get in. Before I take my coat off even.


I got £125 from t'scrappy for me old car today, so I bought wine and I am going to skin up and drink wine before taking MY coat off.

So any more pics of the wife, I mean, wedding?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2011)

Going!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I might skive off early today and blame incipient illness. Only downer is that if I do get ill I have a lunch date with ex-colleagues tomorrow that I was kinda looking forward to.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I got £125 from t'scrappy for me old car today, so I bought wine and I am going to skin up and drink wine before taking MY coat off.
> 
> So any more pics of the wife, I mean, wedding?



Perhaps, perhaps...


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm still at work.  How did that happen?


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2011)

Fucking hell, it was mental at work today. My stat thingy said I dealt with 133 queries. Not entirely true as 25 of them were 'dealt with' by me putting a red flag against them in Outlook and saying 'that'll have to wait'. Hopefully quieter tomorrow so I can clear some of it.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fucking hell, it was mental at work today. My stat thingy said I dealt with 133 queries. Not entirely true as 25 of them were 'dealt with' by me putting a red flag against them in Outlook and saying 'that'll have to wait'. Hopefully quieter tomorrow so I can clear some of it.


I had a similar mental day - 133 queries!, that's like 15+ per hour (7 hour working day) !! one every 4 minutes!


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep, that's about right. Some are totally straightforward 'boiler's out of order - ok I'll get someone out' ones but others take forever. Pretty knackering mentally. It quietens down as the week goes on fortunately.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't get as much, but what I do get, takes longer to sort out, as we have to raise all the repairs, and also visit the tenants to inspect stuff, etc - I was out most of today visiting folk


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

The housing drag is at the coal face


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The housing drag is at the coal face


how is your drag - cider drag this week?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2011)

Urgh. Forgot I had a cold this morning so was quite frightened when I woke up with viscous liquid leaking from my schnozz and all hot around my eyes that wouldnt open without assistance  Feel pretty much OK now though, after half a coffee 

Good to know my virulence has spread to TruX and MrMe though  Power of the internets


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

5 more mins then I'll get out of bed


----------



## Voley (Oct 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I don't get as much, but what I do get, takes longer to sort out, as we have to raise all the repairs, and also visit the tenants to inspect stuff, etc - I was out most of today visiting folk


Do you have a call centre filtering out the routine stuff before it gets to you? That's what I do essentially.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Do you have a call centre filtering out the routine stuff before it gets to you? That's what I do essentially.


no, we do most ourselves, we are a mini-estate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

So very tired today. The last couple of weeks have really caught up with me. Oh well, today should not be a late day and one more long sleep should fix things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2011)

what a beautiful day  it's a joy to be alive on a morning like this


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2011)

the sun's streaming through the windows, and outside there's an autumnal haze; there's little enough to do and it's all easy - and i'm enjoying a delicious fruit salad for breakfast  things don't get much better than this at work except on pay day


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning.  I too am enjoying the autumnal mornings.  I love that fresh weather when you are chilly but as soon as you start walking you warm up and it's lovely.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

Crisp


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the sun's streaming through the windows, and outside there's an autumnal haze; there's little enough to do and it's all easy - and i'm enjoying a delicious fruit salad for breakfast  things don't get much better than this at work except on pay day



It's cold, windy and pissing it down


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's cold, windy and pissing it down


haha  lovely and sunny here


----------



## hiccup (Oct 18, 2011)

Lovely sunny bike ride into work, and I just found a quid under my keyboard, so now I can go and buy a coffee


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of the painters is on the scaffold outside our window and is talking to another painter about the weather.  MHRM is rolling her eyes and sighing.

There also seems to be a running joke going between them that whenever they see someone they say 'Are you freeee?'  I am finding this amusing.  MHRM does not seem to find this so and I think she will get up and say something next time one of them does it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

stupid question, is 12am 00:00 or 24:00?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> stupid question, is 12am 00:00 or 24:00?



00:00


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 00:00


four eyes


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 18, 2011)

hmm, sounds like a simple question, but I'm buggered if I know the answer.

Morning all, lovely and sunny and bright and crispy here today - which almost makes up for the fact that I'm getting up in the dark these days.

No needles or pus were encountered last night, which is good news


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Coffee is helping the mood. Have to go to the pub soon which will help things more, what to choose from the menu then?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

That menu is great.  I would probably have a steak and Ale pie but with chips instead of mash.  Or a Chicken Club sandwich.  Depends how fat I was feeling.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Cuntboss is trying (and failing) to make small talk with the cleaner


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Coffee is helping the mood. Have to go to the pub soon which will help things more, what to choose from the menu then?



I would definitely go for one of the burgers - probably the Ram Lamb, possibly the pork and chorizo


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

00:00


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm leaning towards 00:00, but sure I've heard 24 hundred hours in a fillum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning all - feel like shit today due to period related stuff. Plus I seemed to be the only person in London wearing gloves as I am obviously a wuss !


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

00:00


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Coffee is helping the mood. Have to go to the pub soon which will help things more, what to choose from the menu then?


Steak and Ale pie or Cumberland sausage


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

Is it too early to have a cuppasoup?  Marmite on my morning toast never fills me up for long.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

oh joy, in a "let's randomly shred all the old files" moment. joker has managed to destroy 12 bundles I have been working on


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Coffee is helping the mood. Have to go to the pub soon which will help things more, what to choose from the menu then?



Beef burger or bangers and mash


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Coffee is helping the mood. Have to go to the pub soon which will help things more, what to choose from the menu then?


Posh fish finger sandwich or Honey Glazed Gammon and eggs....plus chips. Lots and lots of chips!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh joy, in a "let's randomly shred all the old files" moment. joker has managed to destroy 12 bundles I have been working on


You were finished with them, weren't you?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You were finished with them, weren't you?



Well the trial is in two weeks, so erm, no


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> That menu is great. I would probably have a steak and Ale pie but with chips instead of mash. Or a Chicken Club sandwich. Depends how fat I was feeling.


 


BoatieBird said:


> I would definitely go for one of the burgers - probably the Ram Lamb, possibly the pork and chorizo


 


neonwilderness said:


> Steak and Ale pie or Cumberland sausage





machine cat said:


> Beef burger or bangers and mash





QueenOfGoths said:


> Posh fish finger sandwich or Honey Glazed Gammon and eggs....plus chips. Lots and lots of chips!!



So virtually no agreement at all


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Urgh. Forgot I had a cold this morning so was quite frightened when I woke up with viscous liquid leaking from my schnozz and all hot around my eyes that wouldnt open without assistance  Feel pretty much OK now though, after half a coffee
> 
> Good to know my virulence has spread to TruX and MrMe though  Power of the internets



I'm feeling better again, my anti-virus is strong! Still got in an hour late today, just in case like.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well the trial is in two weeks, so erm, no


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So virtually no agreement at all


All of the above?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well the trial is in two weeks, so erm, no


Quite a good practical joke then


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Quite a good practical joke then



I'm not laughing, although an email from Sainsbury's has just cheered me up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not laughing, although an email from Sainsbury's has just cheered me up


Was it about cider lollies!!!!?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> All of the above?



Narrowed to the following:

Grilled Honey Glazed Gammon & Free Range Eggs with chips​
Pork & Chorizo Burger w/ apple relish​


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Narrowed to the following:
> 
> 
> Grilled Honey Glazed Gammon & Free Range Eggs with chips​
> ...



Gammon and egg for me but as my main coincern is CHIPS and lots of them either would be acceptable


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Narrowed to the following:
> 
> 
> Grilled Honey Glazed Gammon & Free Range Eggs with chips​
> ...


Number 1 I reckon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't had gammon for ages. Want gammon.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was it about cider lollies!!!!?



It was! I'll upload a screenshot tonight, but the email is lulz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It was! I'll upload a screenshot tonight, but the email is lulz


Excellent


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning all!  Have you brained him yet then MC?

Lunch plans?  I will be dining on cheapo beanz on toast


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Gammon it is then


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

This is stuck in my head for some reason


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is stuck in my head for some reason



(((badgers)))


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all! Have you brained him yet then MC?
> 
> Lunch plans? I will be dining on cheapo beanz on toast



Nah, I'll just muck around with his computer instead.

lunch = nothing atm, but may go down the beans on toast route too.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nah, I'll just muck around with his computer instead.
> 
> lunch = nothing atm, but may go down the beans on toast route too.



Lots of bestial porn I reckon, on his screensaver.  Big cock for his wallpaper.  Swapping over mice, etc.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nah, I'll just muck around with his computer instead.
> 
> lunch = nothing atm, but may go down the beans on toast route too.



I had beans on toast for breakfast!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 18, 2011)

I have butternut squash soup and some oatcakes for lunch.
I think I'll go for a walk in the sunshine first though


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Lots of bestial porn I reckon, on his screensaver. Big cock for his wallpaper. Swapping over mice, etc.



Porn might get me sacked. I might change language settings in word, turn his volume up full and put random alerts on every action etc


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I might change language settings in word, turn his volume up full and put random alerts on every action etc



Email Grandma from his machine professing his love for her?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Porn might get me sacked. I might change language settings in word, turn his volume up full and put random alerts on every action etc



Take a screenshot of his desktop, set that as his desktop background, then delete all of the icons on the desktop


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Email the  *Regional Director* from his machine professing his love for her?



^ this may be funnier?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Take a screenshot of his desktop, set that as his desktop background, then delete all of the icons on the desktop



Done that one before.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

Fucking starving and some berk is dithering about whether to come and view office space now or later.  I want my fooooooooood


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh joy, in a "let's randomly shred all the old files" moment. joker has managed to destroy 12 bundles I have been working on



We've all done it.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

Bollocks, lunch plans out the window as ex-boss is ill. Now what? Skive off? Inna pub?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

off to fatso's


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

We do not appear to be in the pub yet


----------



## hiccup (Oct 18, 2011)

If anyone wants to taste something really really disgusting, I can recommend this stuff:







It tastes like that bile you throw up when there's nothing left in your stomach to throw up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2011)

back for round two 

what a beautiful afternoon 

i will ask my manager if i can work outside today


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> If anyone wants to taste something really really disgusting, I can recommend this stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nom


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am 99 posts off 2,000.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am 99 posts off 2,000.



You've got a cracking post to likes ratio tho. Not that I care...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

Spreadsheets.  Total cuntage.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You've got a cracking post to likes ratio tho. Not that I care...


Is that a stat that is in my profile some where of did you just work it out?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Is that a stat that is in my profile some where of did you just work it out?



 CLick your avatar - it should open a 'pop up' window with the info on.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> CLick your avatar - it should open a 'pop up' window with the info on.


I know that  , but it doesn't have a posts to like ratio stat does it?  I reckon I would have seen some of the posters who are more interested in stats mention it otherwise.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

I think he just looked at the two numbers chick 

What are these trophies about, why do stells and Badgers have 128?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I know that  , but it doesn't have a posts to like ratio stat does it? I reckon I would have seen some of the posters who are more interested in stats mention it otherwise.


Divide your posts by number of likes to get the ratio (1:12)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I know that  , but it doesn't have a posts to like ratio stat does it? I reckon I would have seen some of the posters who are more interested in stats mention it otherwise.



You posts/likes ratio is 12.1. Mine is 47.3.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

Someone work my post/likes ratio out 'cos I can't be arsed and I need to go for a wee anyway.. I'll give you a like as a reward!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Someone work my post/likes ratio out 'cos I can't be asked and I need to go for a wee anyway.. I'll give you a like as a reward!!


1:48


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine's 54.7...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Mine's 54.7...


It's worse for Pickmans and Badgers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 1:48


Thank you!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's worse for Pickmans and Badgers



That's what you get for being prolific and contrarian.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's worse for Pickmans and Badgers





TruXta said:


> That's what you get for being prolific and contrarian.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 18, 2011)

so what's my ratio then?
I'll give you a 'like' _*and*_ make you a cup of tea if you work it out for me


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> so what's my ratio then?
> I'll give you a 'like' _*and*_ make you a cup of tea if you work it out for me



About 1:19


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> About 1:19



Thanks TruXta.
How do you take it?
(your tea - I don't really care how you take anything else)


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Yebbut you should only count posts after the change to xenforo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's worse for Pickmans and Badgers


shurrup, mine's about 1:100


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

40.5


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Three pint lunch win. No gammon though so went for the burger option. Was not bad but am a bit sleepy now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 40.5


again, piss off  you're more than twice as liked as me!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Someone called 'Shittu' just emailed me


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Thanks TruXta.
> How do you take it?
> (your tea - I don't really care how you take anything else)



Thanks, but I don't drink tea. You have it!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

This looks good - http://www.ismm.co.uk/events_successfulselling.php


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

I just did a MASSIVE boff in reception.  Couldn't hang onto it.  I've done a full sniff test and I think I've got away with it 

Damn beanz


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This looks good - http://www.ismm.co.uk/events_successfulselling.php



Yes PLEASE!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I just did a MASSIVE boff in reception. Couldn't hang onto it. I've done a full sniff test and I think I've got away with it
> 
> Damn beanz


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This looks good - http://www.ismm.co.uk/events_successfulselling.php



I'm booking myself on that twice.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> again, piss off  you're more than twice as liked as me!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This looks good - http://www.ismm.co.uk/events_successfulselling.php



Tantric Marketing?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Tantric Marketing?



Quite


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quite



Fuck AND sell.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

are you a part-timer who expects to have left or something?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

Want beer and chicken curry.  It's been aaaaaaages since I had a Thai chicken curreh   I do love eating vegetarian food, especially as I cook most of it, but sometimes, you just want a bit of fowl, ya know?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Last half hour now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> are you a part-timer who expects to have left or something?



This week I am.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> but sometimes, you just want a bit of fowl, ya know?



Suck my cock, it is fowl?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This week I am.


ah, go home then!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ah, go home then!



Will be off soon. Latest 5pm finish today. Should be back to the normal hours again tomorrow onwards.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suck my cock, it is fowl?


You know bajjy - we are toooo alike. That was exactly the phrase I was thinking of when I posted


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

Right, I am off. Laters y'all.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, I am off. Laters y'all.


Tara queeny

I am going to have to turf a few cunts out of the meeting room I think.  I don't get paid after 5pm - fuck the fuck off


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 18, 2011)

Just lock them in instead


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2011)

I think I'm done and all, tra


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

1 hour and a bit to go. Might work from home tomorrow...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2011)

Im at the bustop!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in a taxi on my way to the palace of Westminster.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm in a taxi on my way to the palace of Westminster.



No. Stop it now.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't stop it.  I have to do this. My country is depending on me.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

You gonna blow up Westminster in the name of Scottish independence?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't give it away.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2011)

You could've said no, I'm not.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm outside now with my package. There's a queue tho...


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

Email from Sainsbury's as promised:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Email from Sainsbury's as promised:
> 
> View attachment 14119


That is brilliant! Just brilliant - the "I understand your disappointment as you are a cider lolly lover" is just so funny  Genius!!

And well done you, I shall keep an eye out for cider lollies from now on


----------



## machine cat (Oct 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is brilliant! Just brilliant - the "I understand your disappointment as you are a cider lolly lover" is just so funny  Genius!!
> 
> And well done you, I shall keep an eye out for cider lollies from now on



I can imagine Andrew giggling away as he wrote that


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the Sainsburys email. Definitely sniggering going on while the phrase 'cider lolly lover' was typed I reckon. 

I had slightly too much alcohol for a Tuesday last night which may have contributed to the dream I had this morning involving all the draggers sharing a house together, cider being imbibed before 8am and Neonwilderness making me tea. We all lived exactly 15 mins away from work too. Which was nice.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Good email. Good dream. Lolly lolly lolly. Lovely word. Nothing but nice associations 

Humpday!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Cider lolly win


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Humpday is good. Got about 10 hours sleep and feel about 7% better but still tired today. Another big sleep tonight and then short week next week is keeping the mood level though. Busy drag today and meeting drag tomorrow my end.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day planned my end. Dragger lunch then Big Meeting which is a big PERSONAL meeting for me! Writing own agenda, bringing own papers and learnt stuff!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Love the Sainsburys email. Definitely sniggering going on while the phrase 'cider lolly lover' was typed I reckon.
> 
> I had slightly too much alcohol for a Tuesday last night which may have contributed to the dream I had this morning involving all the draggers sharing a house together, cider being imbibed before 8am and Neonwilderness making me tea. We all lived exactly 15 mins away from work too. Which was nice.


Neon would never make the tea


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

In court later today - is this the end for partygirl?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> In court later today - is this the end for partygirl?



Do keep us updated. It's been so long I feel like I know her. Not as a neighbour, thank goodness. The cops keep coming round for my neighbour. She's not noisy in a music playing way but occasionally she loses it and gets in shouting matches with boys on the street or other neighbours. She told me she's got schizophrenia and I've overheard her talking about being sectioned


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning draggers, happy humpday!

Machine Cat, I love that email, you cider lolly lover!  

Back to the housewife drag here after a number of days striking for better conditions.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning Yu  

Strking for the right to wear shoes while you're washing up?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a dream last night, I was mates with Jeremy Clarkson, he came around and I left my coat outside the door, with my wallet in it, a gang of ne'r do wells nicked it - I saw them, but it was too late to catch them, they were laughing at me from the other side of the moat I did manage to catch one of them though, and tried to organise a swap, whilst they were thinking about it (and after I apologised to the gang member for holding him hostage) I totally forgot about it, and decided to go shopping at an Organic food market with Jezza, there I talked to a lovely lady, who didn't recognise Jezza, and was therefore unimpressed with the fact that he was my mate


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Do keep us updated. It's been so long I feel like I know her. Not as a neighbour, thank goodness. The cops keep coming round for my neighbour. She's not noisy in a music playing way but occasionally she loses it and gets in shouting matches with boys on the street or other neighbours. She told me she's got schizophrenia and I've overheard her talking about being sectioned


it's a day and a half in front of the beak, should get a decision tomorrow, even that won't be the end for the 9 lifed partycat


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 19, 2011)

Marty, awesome dream! I really envy people who can remember them when they wake-up. I only remember my monotonous sex dreams.  Must be exciting to be in court too!

Stella- striking for minimum wage or to not be told how shit I am at housework.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Moat  9-lifed Partycat  

Got a banner, Yu? A chant? 1234! Who do we unappreciated?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Changing the subject a bit; isn't it 'weird' that I got up an hour ago and just sat here drinking coffee and listening to the radio and not doing anything else


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2011)

You have a moat, marty?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

NVP said:


> You have a moat, marty?


claimed for it on expenses


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2011)

Excellent. Get your duck house built the same way?


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Changing the subject a bit; isn't it 'weird' that I got up an hour ago and just sat here drinking coffee and listening to the radio and not doing anything else


I've been doing a similar thing. So, yes, you're weird.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Some good drags here. 

Bit chilly on the dragbus today. Starting to feel the winter creeping in. Quite like the actual winter but not a fan of the adjustment from sunny times.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm gonna be late now! Like every other day.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoping for a quieter day today as I'm still trying to clear Monday's backlog of stuff. Didn't happen yesterday as approximately one metric fuckton of work I completed got sent back to me as incorrectly coded. Not my fault as I put the code on that I was told to put on but the person who made the error didn't have to sort it out did they?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had 2 extremey busy frustrating days - *shakes fists at everyone* will be busy this morning, then at court this afternoon and tomorrow, which will involve a lot of hanging about , I'm all in favour of hanging about.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm gonna be late now! Like every other day.



I might be late today - I had to work late yesterday, I didn't leave until about 5.20


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Diversion bus drag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> In court later today - is this the end for partygirl?



You suited up today then?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

nothing to see here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've had 2 extremey busy frustrating days - *shakes fists at everyone* will be busy this morning, then at court this afternoon and tomorrow, which will involve a lot of hanging about , I'm all in favour of hanging about.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 19, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Marty, awesome dream! I really envy people who can remember them when they wake-up. I only remember my monotonous sex dreams.  Must be exciting to be in court too!
> 
> Stella- striking for minimum wage or to not be told how shit I am at housework.



How did the filming go the other day Yu?
(it was you wasn't it?)
Are you going to be famous?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> How did the filming go the other day Yu?
> (it was you wasn't it?)
> Are you going to be famous?



 Heh, it was me.  It was going really well until the guy driving me to the next location ran over a puppy.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 19, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Heh, it was me. It was going really well until the guy driving me to the next location ran over a puppy.



oh no 
(I'm not going to ask how the puppy was as I don't want to hear the answer )


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning! First in the office today, that's a first. Not too busy day ahead, gotta up sticks and work from home (actual fact) from 2, as I have an important Skype interview coming up as part of a freelance thing I'm doing. I could've done it at work, but I need to record it, so...

Then there might be a game of foot-to-the-ball later tonight in Brixton. Gosh.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning!

I may have booked a long weekend off, Friday for funeral and Monday just to be a cunt


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 19, 2011)

Shit about the funeral, neon, but nice one for booking Monday off too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning people - why is Chris de Burgh on my telly? Go away, go away now!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning people - why is Chris de Burgh on my telly? Go away, go away now!


he's on cos you're the lady in red?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Why are you watching telly at this hour of the day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why are you watching telly at this hour of the day?


Jeremy Kyle is on in 10 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning! First in the office today, that's a first.



First in here too 
First time this week


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First in here too
> First time this week


haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> he's on cos you're the lady in red?



 He's mentioned that song...a few times!


TruXta said:


> Why are you watching telly at this hour of the day?



Always watch BBC Breakfast as we are getting ready for work but also i am working at home today so have the telly on in the background. I am square eyed!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Not very long till Christmas eh?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had to get a new mouse this morning as the scrolly button on my other one was broken and wouldn't do anything apart from zoom in and out of things.  I now have come into the 20th century as I have one without a ball!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning all

I had a horrible dream this morning.  We were having a bbq, and there was no meat, and my bloke had died, so Stig (yes, OUR Stig) suggested that we bbq him!  And we did!  And then while we were basting him, he opened his eyes and started speaking   So I dragged him off the bbq quickly and woke up crying! My fucking head is fucked, man 

Anyway - does anyone know how to work out VAT backwards?  Like if you've got an amount that includes VAT and you want to know what the VAT is and what the net amount is?  It's going to save me a load of arseache on the spreadsheets if anyone can help.

Ta

Love, mental case xx


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2011)

Right I have a hot water bottle for period pains, coffee to keep me awake and "Helicopter Heroes" to...erm...feed my telly need, it's time for work


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Anyway - does anyone know how to work out VAT backwards? Like if you've got an amount that includes VAT and you want to know what the VAT is and what the net amount is? It's going to save me a load of arseache on the spreadsheets if anyone can help.



Total amount divided by 120 and times by 100 to give net amount
Total amount divided by 120 and times by 20 to give vat amount


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> I had a horrible dream this morning. We were having a bbq, and there was no meat, and my bloke had died, so Stig (yes, OUR Stig) suggested that we bbq him! And we did! And then while we were basting him, he opened his eyes and started speaking  So I dragged him off the bbq quickly and woke up crying! My fucking head is fucked, man
> 
> ...



Surely work out 20% of what you have?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Total amount divided by 120 and times by 100 to give net amount
> Total amount divided by 120 and times by 20 to give vay amount



Brilliant - thanks so much bajjy!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Total amount divided by 120 and times by 100 to give net amount
> Total amount divided by 120 and times by 20 to give vay amount


I usually divide the gross by 1.2 to give the net, which is kind of the same formula I think (I have not studied maths since I was 16!). Gives the same result anyway


----------



## hiccup (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I usually divide the gross by 1.2 to give the net, which is kind of the same formula I think (I have not studied maths since I was 16!). Gives the same result anyway



Yup. Your formula is actually quicker but the divide by 120 and multiply works better in my head.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 19, 2011)

I was going to spend this morning trying to sort out my office ahead of the forthcoming move.
I have done 20 minutes of shredding and the shredder has overheated 
Time for a fag and a coffee I think.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Good start to the day - I've been tasked with working out a methodology to establish baseline health indicators for a Caribbean island nation, and then how to use that data to implement a public health strategy for non-communicable diseases like cardiovascular stuff, diabetes, cancer etc. Beats doing election stuff...

Oh, and I've got til end of the day to send it off.  This would've taken months in academia.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup. Your formula is actually quicker but the divide by 120 and multiply works better in my head.


I am really rubbish at mental arithmetic. Times tables I can just about manage, percentages and stuff, no 

Period pains are really biting now, I can take some more tablets in about 15 minutes in the meantime can I just say "Ow" and "Argh"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, and I've got til end of the day to send it off.  This would've taken months in academia.



You going to bill them for months?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> I may have booked a long weekend off, Friday for funeral and Monday just to be a cunt



I wore a jacket I last wore to a funeral today. There's a load of tissues in one pocket and a ticket to Watford in the other


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am really rubbish at mental arithmetic. Times tables I can just about manage, percentages and stuff, no




I finally passed my GCSE Maths in 2009


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I finally passed my GCSE Maths in 2009


I hope you didn't get any questions about working out VAT


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope you didn't get any questions about working out VAT



 I think I knew how to do it then


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You going to bill them for months?



Nah, it's a 1 year project, so we'll get a lump sum supposedly. This particular government has been our clients before and they've got a reputation for being rather shit about paying up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I wore a jacket I last wore to a funeral today. There's a load of tissues in one pocket and a ticket to Watford in the other


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah. Is sad but he would've wanted me to turn my frown upside down 

I have recorded New Bug being boring. Wanna hear?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I finally passed my GCSE Maths in 2009


I passed my Maths O'Level in 1981 when I was 16 - probably before you were born!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I passed my Maths O'Level in 1981 when I was 16 - probably before you were born!



Two years before


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I have recorded New Bug being boring. Wanna hear?



Whatonthewhat?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah. Is sad but he would've wanted me to turn my frown upside down
> 
> I have recorded New Bug being boring. Wanna hear?


Erm, does the pope shit in the woods?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Two years before


and I'd forgotten everything by the time you came into the world


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah. Is sad but he would've wanted me to turn my frown upside down
> 
> I have recorded New Bug being boring. Wanna hear?


yes please

undercoverstella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't listened to it as she's right here PLUS it is blocked at work 

edit: wait - that's not it, sorry sorry hang on

It's an mp4 from my iphone uploaded onto my blooger


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't listened to it as she's right here PLUS it is blocked at work
> 
> edit: wait - that's not it, sorry sorry hang on
> 
> It's an mp4 from my iphone uploaded onto my blooger



can't listen atm - your next task is to record her revealing state secrets to Russian spies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, sadly I have used the wrong format  Should have videoed it to get the sound then uploaded 

It was shit. It's me searching outlook for something and going 'Mm hm' and her going on about her dogs tail and a toddler.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Nearly lunch then?
Sarnies at desk day here today.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> OK, sadly I have used the wrong format  Should have videoed it to get the sound then uploaded
> 
> It was shit. It's me searching outlook for something and going 'Mm hm' and her going on about her dogs tail and a toddler.


Boo!

Will she be boring again soon do youj think so you can have a second attempt?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Will she be boring again soon


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly lunch then?
> Sarnies at desk day here today.


I'm still full from breakfast as I had an extra slice of toast in the hope it would get me through to 1pm.  It's looking good so far.  Although I do only have sardines on toast to look forward to.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 19, 2011)

The recruitment agent interviewing me is wank.
that is all.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly lunch then?
> Sarnies at desk day here today.



Fatso's for me.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah lunch! (Morning, draggers, btw) Just remembered - I have some guinea fowl offcuts. Thanks for reminding me  Only 52 minutes to go...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah. Is sad but he would've wanted me to turn my frown upside down


   I am STILL waiting to hear about my mate.



5t3IIa said:


> I have recorded New Bug being boring. Wanna hear?


  Good god no - I'm only just recovering mentally - I think that might actually push me back over the edge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Guinea fowl offcuts. Now there's a phrase you don't hear everyday.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Ah lunch! (Morning, draggers, btw) Just remembered - I have some guinea fowl offcuts. Thanks for reminding me  Only 52 minutes to go...



Unusual lunch


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

Not unusual chez nous - I prefer it to chicken. It has flavour.

The cat will be disappointed though - I'm having the lot in a big sarnie


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

How much is a guinea fowl anyway?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2011)

I like guinea fowl, tastes lovely - as does Quail


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How much is a guinea fowl anyway?



£7.92


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> £7.92



Cheers. Cheaper than I expected then. Cooked just like a chicken I take it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Half the office (exactly 50%) are coughing and moaning of illness


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I'll get a sarnie now.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Cheers. Cheaper than I expected then. Cooked just like a chicken I take it?



The same. Just roast it. Yum 

Shite! Have to work


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I am STILL waiting to hear about my mate.



Ah well, just got a phone call from the council to say they're cremating him this Friday affy.  Still don't know cause of death - don't understand how come they can cremate someone if you don't know how they died yet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Padawan Learner is leaving at 1pm


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner is leaving at 1pm



I'll be gone shortly after 3pm


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have about 4 days work to fit into the two afternoons and two mornings I have left in the office (there is a long meeting tomorow afternoon). 

Next week Monday and Tuesday I am in Amsterdam minuting a meeting - no time whatsoever for fun, or even a wander.  Then I am on leave until 2nd November .  Let the Cuntage begin.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly lunch then?
> Sarnies at desk day here today.


Chicken and chorizo sandwich and ketchup Seabrook crisps


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll be gone shortly after 3pm


Who authorised this?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm cocking off home in an hour!  Still got work to do from there though.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Who authorised this?



Me


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me


It has been noted 

Anyone think they'll be in line for a tax rebate?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15363168


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Internet issues today? Something to do with BT again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Internet issues today? Something to do with BT again?


haha


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Lot of cunts going on here today 

In other news I am off most of next week


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha





Just asking. Our IT chap claims there is some sort of national issue today?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lot of cunts going on here today
> 
> In other news I am off most of next week


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just asking. Our IT chap claims there is some sort of national issue today?


not here there isn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I am off most of next week


i hope you enjoy your time off


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just asking. Our IT chap claims there is some sort of national issue today?


I think he is bullshitting you 

http://btbusiness.custhelp.com/app/service_status


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not here there isn't





neonwilderness said:


> I think he is bullshitting you
> 
> http://btbusiness.custhelp.com/app/service_status



I see


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Just been for a __~ and the yummy mummies of Putney are doing stretching exercises in the park


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been for a __~ and the yummy mummies of Putney are doing stretching exercises in the park


sadly not with you (((badgers)))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly not with you (((badgers)))



In my mind they are and that is enough for me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm. New Bug given it a bit of "send 'em home to their own countries" re: Dale Farm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

Now talking about Xmas, complete with "Yeah, so my mate went to Bluewater to get her fringe cut. She usually comes round my other half's so his sister can it. Anyway, I was talking to her on Facebbok and..." 

That doesn't quite encapsulate the BORINGNESS but you know what I mean


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Now talking about Xmas, complete with "Yeah, so my mate went to Bluewater to get her fringe cut. She usually comes round my other half's so his sister can it. Anyway, I was talking to her on Facebbok and..."
> 
> That doesn't quite encapsulate the BORINGNESS but you know what I mean



How much longer will you have to endure this Stella?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Now talking about Xmas, complete with "Yeah, so my mate went to Bluewater to get her fringe cut. She usually comes round my other half's so his sister can it. Anyway, I was talking to her on Facebbok and..."
> 
> That doesn't quite encapsulate the BORINGNESS but you know what I mean


When are you going to snap?  And what exactly do you think this will entail?  Any fantasy scenarious as yet?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Now talking about Xmas, complete with "Yeah, so my mate went to Bluewater to get her fringe cut. She usually comes round my other half's so his sister can it. Anyway, I was talking to her on Facebbok and..."
> 
> That doesn't quite encapsulate the BORINGNESS but you know what I mean



But is she fit?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> But is she fit?



this


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this



Well?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well?



we need an answer!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Working from home drag! Once in a while it's just bliss to work from home...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> we need an answer!



and pics!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> and pics!



this too


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this too



give us something dammit


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> give us something dammit



this is never going to happen


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this is never going to happen



I think 5t3lla's silence either means she's been bored to death or gone postal


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Working from home drag! Once in a while it's just bliss to work from home...



In your pants?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In your pants?



pics!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In your pants?



Too cold right now. Maybe later?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pics!



Maybe later?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Maybe later?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2011)

6 minutes left...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 6 minutes left...



Til what?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Til what?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



I think I know that guy..


----------



## hiccup (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Working from home drag! Once in a while it's just bliss to work from home...



I never get to work from home


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2011)

This might be it?

http://video.google.com/ThumbnailSe...00&itag=w160&sigh=wGsiL7gl7AZye-e8Fvh_T1oZo2E

Yes, she is fit. She's 24 and a part time zumba teacher.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> This might be it?
> 
> http://video.google.com/ThumbnailSe...00&itag=w160&sigh=wGsiL7gl7AZye-e8Fvh_T1oZo2E
> 
> Yes, she is fit. She's 24 and a part time zumba teacher.



??? No workie!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> http://video.google.com/ThumbnailSe...00&itag=w160&sigh=wGsiL7gl7AZye-e8Fvh_T1oZo2E



Nothing here?



5t3IIa said:


> Yes, she is fit. She's 24 and a part time zumba teacher.





zumba?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2011)

Scrambled egg on toast and a packet of prawn cocktail crisps for my lunch! Now time for remote printing...oooh!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Scrambled egg on toast and a packet of prawn cocktail crisps for my lunch! Now time for remote printing...oooh!



Good skills Qoggy


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> This might be it?
> 
> http://video.google.com/ThumbnailSe...00&itag=w160&sigh=wGsiL7gl7AZye-e8Fvh_T1oZo2E
> 
> Yes, she is fit. She's 24 and a part time zumba teacher.


Can't see owt.

Fit, but thick.  I know it does it for some people, but not me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2011)

all well here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fit, but thick. I know it does it for some people, but not me.



On occasion


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> all well here



Good news 

We are down to 60% staff levels in the office. The others that are still here are mentioning being tired. This may be good news


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

Shackled to the desk for another 24 minutes...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Shackled to the desk for another 24 minutes...



Under 10 now?

I am still here


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

Counting down... 6 to go...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Just done an interview with Tom in Bristol. Nice chap. I might go slouch on the couch now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Just done an interview with Tom in Bristol. Nice chap. I might go slouch on the couch now.



Tom is a winner


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

Off now to buy wine and stuff for tonight's massive tag bol  Byee!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Off now to buy wine and stuff for tonight's massive tag bol  Byee!



Bye RM, enjoy your dinner


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 19, 2011)

Ta, Badger. Last fancy dinner before better half goes off round the Norfolk Broads on a boat. In October. Yes, I know.

I'm staying in the warm, fuck it


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2011)

The HRA has just said that she has never used a paperclip before today.  How is this possible?  She is 26 years old and worked in offices since she was 19!

I have called her weird and got a raised eybrow from the MHRM.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2011)

Is the elf girl still about badgers?  Or has she gone the same way as TVSB?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2011)

Nearly time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Is the elf girl still about badgers? Or has she gone the same way as TVSB?



We released her back into the wild sadly


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

I am gone too 

CiderDragBus time again


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2011)

I am tired... I still have gymdrag, laundrydrag, hooverdrag and homeworkdrag before stopandcollapsedrag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am tired... I still have gymdrag, laundrydrag, hooverdrag and homeworkdrag before stopandcollapsedrag



Bad times but good dragstuff


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

DragCiderBus is packed


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We released her back into the wild sadly





sad news indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> sad news indeed.



If you love something let it go


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lot of cunts going on here today
> 
> In other news I am off most of next week


I've got next Friday off. Then no work for ten blissful days.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If you love something let it go



you only let it go if you know it'll come back...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Footiedrag in 40. Might have a can or two after.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 19, 2011)

Only 2 more hours to go then no work till Halloween...that's 11 days off. When I return I'm doing 3 weeks of 8-4 with weekends off which is novel for me. I may stumble into a off licence when I finish....


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad times but good dragstuff


three down, two to go. Oh and in between those is steakdrag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Up earlier and feeling more human today for Friday Eve. Been a long week after the long drag last week but the weekend is in sight


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Coffee number 2 going down. Lunches made and one more smoke before coaxing wifey out of bed with tea. Looks like it is a wrap up warm drag this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning  I've still got a cold  It's hardly noticeable but got a stinking headache this am. 

I'm having another one of those weeks where barely anything happens, you know.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning  I've still got a cold  It's hardly noticeable but got a stinking headache this am.
> 
> I'm having another one of those weeks where barely anything happens, you know.



Make something happen


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

Really looking forward to this weekend. Dunno why - no plans or owt but woke up this morning feeling excited.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I need to get out more.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

We have social things Friday night and Saturday night. My only other plans is to do chores


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

Well I do intend to go for a walk whilst off my face so I guess that's something to get worked up about a bit maybe.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2011)

been a tough week, so yes, looking forward to the weekend - seeing Glen Campbell on Saturday - his last UK tour


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Well I do intend to go for a walk whilst off my face so I guess that's something to get worked up about a bit maybe. [/quote
> 
> Will you be wearing a wacky hat?


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

I will not be wearing a wacky hat. And I'd go as far as to say I would be shunning anyone that did.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Make something happen



Well, something did happen yesterday (meeting, personal meeting, not work) but cuz of under-the-weatherness and poorness I feel like I'm taking a week off from the story that is Stella. Missing an episode, if you will.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> been a tough week, so yes, looking forward to the weekend - seeing Glen Campbell on Saturday - his last UK tour



Great gig there Marty. I am a big fan of the great man


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't been to a gig for months since I saw Primal Scream at the Eden Project. It's fucking shit for live music down here.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

morning 

weekend plans include cooking curry, pizza drinking lots of cider and coming up with ideas for Sainsbury's


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, something did happen yesterday (meeting, personal meeting, not work) but cuz of under-the-weatherness and poorness I feel like I'm taking a week off from the story that is Stella. Missing an episode, if you will.



Building up to an end of series finale style cliffhanger?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Up late drag. Footie was good last night but knackered me. As did the beer, wine and _~ I had after...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Well I do intend to go for a walk whilst off my face so I guess that's something to get worked up about a bit maybe.



That's one of my favourite things in the world.  A cheeky bomb of MDMA and a stumble over the fields with the dogs, a spliff and possibly a can of GnT 

I am happy today, it's my last day at work until 31st Oct.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning.  A lot to do between now and 5pm tomorrow but a lot of it involved waiting for inform ation from other people so I can see a lot of chasing and twiddling thumbs tomorrow until about 4pm when it will be all action stations and probably not leaving until late.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

I seem to have accidently bought an Iphone 3gs.  This is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Really looking forward to this weekend. Dunno why - no plans or owt but woke up this morning feeling excited.



Aw, but that's a nice feeling to have, eh?  I love it when I feel unnecessarily happy 



marty21 said:


> been a tough week, so yes, looking forward to the weekend - seeing Glen Campbell on Saturday - his last UK tour



Ooo mart - you lucky bugger!!!   Please please please take a photie for me - I fucking *heart* glen


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That's one of my favourite things in the world. A cheeky bomb of MDMA and a stumble over the fields with the dogs, a spliff and possibly a can of GnT



Spot fucking ON BB 

Even if you are a cunt - there's quite a few of you on here lately.  I've only got one day of holiday left before crimbo


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Spot fucking ON BB
> 
> Even if you are a cunt - there's quite a few of you on here lately. I've only got one day of holiday left before crimbo



I have 9 days left - might save them for the new year


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

None for me so far


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

I can sell some of my days if people want them?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I seem to have accidently bought an Iphone 3gs. This is not necessarily a bad thing.



accidently?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning dudes.

Pay day drag here - 3 days holiday left for me before the year end and they are already earmarked


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Even if you are a cunt - there's quite a few of you on here lately. I've only got one day of holiday left before crimbo



I'd better not mention how much leave I get, I'd be the biggest cunt ever if I did...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can sell some of my days if people want them?



2 quid a day? Hang on, how would that even work?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> accidently?


Well, I have been watching and put in a couple of Gixen bids yesterday just to test the water and I could have sworn that before I left work last night when I checked it had gone over my maximum bid.  It seems not to have though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'd better not mention how much leave I get, I'd be the biggest cunt ever if I did...


Is it more than 30 days?  (that was my last job, + bank holidays, + 2 at christmas ).

I'm all glum, pissed off, sick again and knackered.. want to hibernate tell some people to just fuck the fuck off for getting in my face. Ahhhhh, tis a lovely crisp autumn morning though, I might run away for the weekend 



BoatieBird said:


> That's one of my favourite things in the world. A cheeky bomb of MDMA and a stumble over the fields with the dogs, a spliff and possibly a can of GnT


ooh you surprise me BB


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 2 quid a day? Hang on, how would that even work?



Give me a can of cider and a spliff and i'll 'give' you one of my days off.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Give me a can of cider and a spliff and i'll 'give' you one of my days off.



Ok...........................? Hmmm


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ok...........................? Hmmm



Make it two cans and I'll throw in half a day's flexi into the deal.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Is it more than 30 days?  (that was my last job, + bank holidays, + 2 at christmas ).
> 
> I'm all glum, pissed off, sick again and knackered.. want to hibernate tell some people to just fuck the fuck off for getting in my face. Ahhhhh, tis a lovely crisp autumn morning though, I might run away for the weekend
> 
> ooh you surprise me BB



Why are you surprised?  Do I look all sweetness and light or something? 

I get 33 days a year + 3 at Christmas + bank holidays


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2011)

forgot to report in earlier but - as usual - all well here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Why are you surprised? Do I look all sweetness and light or something?
> 
> I get 33 days a year + 3 at Christmas + bank holidays


haha  i get from about 20 dec to about 4 jan without having to use up leave


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> forgot to report in earlier but - as usual - all well here



Good to hear this, you are a pillar of reliability.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Why are you surprised? Do I look all sweetness and light or something?
> I get 33 days a year + 3 at Christmas + bank holidays


like butter wouldn't melt 


Pickman's model said:


> haha  i get from about 20 dec to about 4 jan without having to use up leave


----------



## hiccup (Oct 20, 2011)

I get 52 days holiday and a lump of gold every christmas


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I get 33 days a year + 3 at Christmas + bank holidays



Worse than those lazy teachers


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I get 52 days holiday and a lump of gold every christmas



Lost the frankincense and myrrh in the recession eh?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I get 52 days holiday and a lump of gold every christmas



is that all?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> is that all?



Public sector innit


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Public sector innit



bad times


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

(((Westlife)))



> The Irish pop group will *finish with a farewell tour* next year and said they were looking forward to "new ventures".


 


> Remaining members Mark Feehily, Kian Egan, Shane Filan and Nicky Byrne are *due to release a greatest hits album* on 21 November.



Poor guys


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> (((Westlife)))
> 
> Poor guys


mark my words, they'll have more farewell tours than the damned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Public sector innit


so you're including weekends in your total

(((hiccough)))


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I get 33 days a year + 3 at Christmas + bank holidays



Cunty McCuntster, of Cuntsville, CuntS.A.

*puts BB on ignore*


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

I get 20 fucking days and I have to save 4 of them for the crimbo break


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

25 days here plus bank holidays. Generally don't get any extra over Christmas though there has been talk about a half day on 23rd December!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Fucking hell. I'm having to sit with my back to New Bug to put her off talking to me  

So far today we've done; vodafone, her dead granddads driving license, oh and wirk related stuff but she's dull on that too. 

I'm going to escape by taking crokery to the kitchen


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Fucking hell. I'm having to sit with my back to New Bug to put her off talking to me



Still fit though yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still fit though yeah?



we need pics


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> we need pics



this ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Nooooo


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooooo



Dragging Off The Record?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> this ^



Get on it Stella!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

I need added back to that, badgers.

Bit of a odd drag today.  people moving desks, people leaving, people not leaving, appraisal....


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cunty McCuntster, of Cuntsville, CuntS.A.
> 
> *puts BB on ignore*



Good job I didn't mention the study leave eh?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I need added back to that, badgers.
> 
> Bit of a odd drag today. people moving desks, people leaving, people not leaving, appraisal....



 
You might find this advice useful


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

that's ace


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> View attachment 14128
> You might find this advice useful



That was covered in  last year's.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I need added back to that, badgers.



Oh...........?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

fuckin MARVIN already


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh...........?



Yes!  

I am long back from holiday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2011)

Busy 

It is Friday though


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> fuckin MARVIN already



me too.

what's for lunch?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is Friday though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Harlech cheese and Marmite sarnie today. I am not sure if the combo works


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is Friday though



Hmmmmm......?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Hungry today, just had a ham cheese sarnie upon getting into work. Must be the footie last night.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

payday lunch today.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> payday lunch today.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning! Bloody clients all over the media meant I had some work to do, FFS. With this hangover? To that deadline? With no mistakes? Right you are squire... 

Now taking a rest with my third cup of tea (on top of two coffees) and a smoke  Currently reviewing a CD compilation I'm making for an old friend. Not seen her in over 20 years! Wonder if she likes the Red Army Choir. Surely everyone does...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> me too.
> 
> what's for lunch?


Nommmmm can't wait for lunch - I've got some leftover thick veggie soup from last night, and gonna have it with hot buttery toast


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Christ, I can't stand this much longer. I mean, it's not that bad and I've had worse but UGH.

Have volunteered self for a running around the offices (5 floors!) task, instead of sat here. Cunning like a fox


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Just had some bad news...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had some bad news...



Cider is banned?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

I've just been asked if I want to go to India for 6 weeks from the end of the month. Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Christ, I can't stand this much longer. I mean, it's not that bad and I've had worse but UGH.



Could you get a klaxon?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Cider is banned?



Worse....._well maybe not but still bad_

Padawan Learners wife has *KINDLY* decided to bring some home cooked food into the office on Friday as a treat for us all.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Worse....._well maybe not but still bad_
> 
> Padawan Learners wife has *KINDLY* decided to bring some home cooked food into the office on Friday as a treat for us all.



This is bad? Free food?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> This is bad? Free food?



The week has five days in it.
One of those days is known as 'Kebab Friday' round these parts.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The week has five days in it.
> One of those days is known as 'Kebab Friday' round these parts.



 How could I forget?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Worse....._well maybe not but still bad_
> 
> Padawan Learners wife has *KINDLY* decided to bring some home cooked food into the office on Friday as a treat for us all.



Can't you ask her to bring it in on Monday instead? Or better still - today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Worse....._well maybe not but still bad_
> 
> Padawan Learners wife has *KINDLY* decided to bring some home cooked food into the office on Friday as a treat for us all.


Also...what will it be? I'd need to know if it is going to be worth missing my kebab for (if there is indeed any food stuff worth missing a Friday kebab for)


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The week has five days in it.
> One of those days is known as 'Kebab Friday' round these parts.


B..b..but it's FREE FOOD you knob! Fucking give it 'ere, I'll have it. On a butty.

Women in work driving me mental.  Heating is ON.  One comes out wearing skimpy summer top, complaining about the cold.  'is the heating on?' - erm, just let me do what you could fucking do and feel the radiator. Why yes, my hand tells me that the heating is indeed still ON.

Couldn't resist saying 'don't you have a cardie?'.  Stupid fucking idiots - it's baltic and they still insist on wearing fuck all. I really don't get it


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2011)

it's lunchtime


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> B..b..but it's FREE FOOD you knob! Fucking give it 'ere, I'll have it. *On a butty.*



 "It doesn't matter what it is, I'll put it in a butty"


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

kebab thursday?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How could I forget?



Standards are slipping....



machine cat said:


> Can't you ask her to bring it inon Monday instead? Or better still - today?



They are making a BIG thing about it 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Also...what will it be? I'd need to know if it is going to be worth missing my kebab for (if there is indeed any food stuff worth missing a Friday kebab for)



Home cooked Indian chicken and sides.



sojourner said:


> B..b..but it's FREE FOOD you knob! Fucking give it 'ere, I'll have it. On a butty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Her bf's dream about cake
Charity line-dancing
Her NVQ tutor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Standards are slipping....
> 
> They are making a BIG thing about it
> 
> *Home cooked Indian chicken and sides*.



Tbf that does sound rather nice....could you get her to bring along some chilli sauce and a few pitta breads. Curry kebab anyone?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Her bf's dream about cake
> Charity line-dancing
> Her NVQ tutor



Ask her about the Westlife split?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tbf that does sound rather nice....



Yes. Yes. On some days it sounds lovely


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't you just have both Bajjy?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Her bf's dream about cake
> Charity line-dancing
> Her NVQ tutor


Perhaps you come over all Sister George on her arse?  I've known that to be quite effective


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Can't you just have both Bajjy?


No because he's a spoilt brat


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Can't you just have both Bajjy?



Pushing it a bit there. On a normal day the chicken kebab fills me. On a glutton day the special mixed is barely possible. To chuck in a load of Indian chicken and stuff too would finish me for the weekend


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pushing it a bit there. On a normal day the chicken kebab fills me. On a glutton day the special mixed is barely possible. To chuck in a load of Indian chicken and stuff too would finish me for the weekend



Vomming is your friend in this matter.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> No because he's a spoilt brat



I am not spoilt, just fear change


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pushing it a bit there. On a normal day the chicken kebab fills me. On a glutton day the special mixed is barely possible. To chuck in a load of Indian chicken and stuff too would finish me for the weekend









+






+






+






is the only answer!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am not spoilt, just fear change



  I fear an empty belly.  I really wish I worked with people who brought free food in   The twats in here only ever buy pizza, burgers, or bring in fucking repulsive-smelling microwave food 

Right, on that note, it is time for lovely wuvly homemade veggie soup and buttery toast   Gone in 60 seconds no doubt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I fear an empty belly. I really wish I worked with people who brought free food in  The twats in here only ever buy pizza, burgers, o*r bring in fucking repulsive-smelling microwave food*
> 
> Right, on that note, it is time for lovely wuvly homemade veggie soup and buttery toast  Gone in 60 seconds no doubt



Do you work with neon 

We get free biscuits occassionally but that's about it!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I fear an empty belly. I really wish I worked with people who brought free food in  The twats in here only ever buy pizza, burgers, or bring in fucking repulsive-smelling microwave food



To be fair this is the first time anyone has 'brought in' free food in the last two years


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't understand people who cook food and bring it in to work for their colleagues.  Is it just showing off?  What is their motive?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I don't understand people who cook food and bring it in to work for their colleagues. Is it just showing off? _*What is their motive?*_



Now I am thinking........?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I don't understand people who cook food and bring it in to work for their colleagues. Is it just showing off? What is their motive?


Perhaps they fucking hate the smell of kebabs and microwave meals, and this is a last desperate attempt to not be vomitty at lunchtime?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Perhaps they fucking hate the smell of kebabs and microwave meals, and this is a last desperate attempt to not be vomitty at lunchtime?



By bringing in Indian food?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I don't understand people who cook food and bring it in to work for their colleagues. Is it just showing off? What is their motive?


I sometimes bring in homemade cakes . Partly because I like making cakes ....and partly because I want to show off and people to say "Mmmmm. Those cakes are lush Qoggy" ..though tbf my cakes are usually average rather than lush but it's polite of them to pretend they are!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

fish and chips


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

See, what burns my goat is that when it's her turn to use the PC I stay quiet and play on my phone but when it's MY turn on PC she prattles on and on and fucking on


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

The day is a drag for Gaddafi


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> See, what burns my goat is that when it's her turn to use the PC I stay quiet and play on my phone but when it's MY turn on PC she prattles on and on and fucking on



But could you take her in a fight ?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have suddenly and inexplicibly become very grumpy.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> By bringing in Indian food?


Yes


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The day is a drag for Gaddafi



Is he feeling a bit dead inside?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> But could you take her in a fight ?



Violence sickens me. Not today anyway. Got a cold and feel weak like a kitten


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm bringing back prawn cocktail crisps.   They have been much neglected in recent decades.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have suddenly and inexplicibly become very grumpy.



On the blob?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have suddenly and inexplicibly become very grumpy.



Gaddafi's death?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm bringing back prawn cocktail crisps. They have been much neglected in recent decades.



I just had a pack of Worcester Sauce and they were okay.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm bringing back prawn cocktail crisps. They have been much neglected in recent decades.


I had one yesterday, they were alright 

So is Gaddafi dead then? Who killed him...was it TruXta, he has the look of an international assassin about him?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So is Gaddafi dead then? Who killed him...was it TruXta, he has the look of an international assassin about him?



I don't think it was Truxta...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I had one yesterday, they were alright
> 
> So is Gaddafi dead then? Who killed him...was it TruXta, he has the look of an international assassin about him?



It was my associate.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It was my associate.


Badgers?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Badgers?



A different Badgers. I like to refer to her as The Honey Badger.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

This had nothing to do with my trip to Westminster the other day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> A different Badgers. I like to refer to her as The Honey Badger.


So Badgers in drag then!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So Badgers in drag then!



Not quite, more like a clone. I've said too much...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

I've worked out what's wrong with New Bug. She lies ALL THE TIME. Silly, nothing, pointless fibs. 

Getting a nail appointment is pure drama cuz she implied hers fell off and was nail woman's fault but it's just loose. Drama!
NVQ tutor - she keeps skipping meetings with bullshit excuses then moans on and on about tutor being short with her via email. 

Ugh. Can't wait til I move office.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> A different Badgers.



What 



QueenOfGoths said:


> So Badgers in drag then!



What


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What
> 
> What


Badgers in Libya yesterday!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice cameltoe!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2011)

proper arse kicked this morning at court - partygirl lives to party again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nice cameltoe!


Oh yeah, I hadn't noticed that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> proper arse kicked this morning at court - partygirl lives to party again



9 lifed Partycat!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Can't wait til I move office.



When is?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Badgers in Labia yesterday!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When is?



Tomorrow!  Just got the good news!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Tomorrow!  Just got the good news!



pic of new bug before you go?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2011)

Still busy


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

I am an oasis of calm amid the chaos.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2011)

No way. I feel weird :foldsarms:



machine cat said:


> pic of new bug before you go?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pic of new bug before you go?



This please


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> proper arse kicked this morning at court - partygirl lives to party again



Really? I thought this was an open and shut case? Were you like My Cousin Vinny or Erin Brockovich?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2011)

15 minutes to go and then I'm outta here


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This please



it's like we're talking to ouselves


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> 15 minutes to go and then I'm outta here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it's like we're talking to ouselves



This ^

And some other stuff too


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

christ im bored


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 20, 2011)

Me too. So bored I changed my avatar.

Might change it again later.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 20, 2011)

Things that are worse than getting an invite to a meeting at lunchtime:


Getting an invite to a meeting at lunchtime that includes the cheery text “Feel free to bring food and drink if you like!”

Feel free to reschedule your _shitty meeting_. Is what I nearly wrote back.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> christ im bored





Ron Merlin said:


> Me too. So bored I changed my avatar.
> 
> Might change it again later.


Add me to the boredom bundle


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

I want BB's job


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been looking for somewhere to eat in Liverpool.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

hi folks, been rushing hither and thither of late, hence my dragging absence. hope you're all happy little bunnies here (if not a little bored)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> christ im bored


do you want to do book swap sometime soon?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I have been looking for somewhere to eat in Liverpool.



The Pilgrim


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do you want to do book swap sometime soon?



yeah, i'll pm you my address...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

good food?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

google reveals "typical student pub"


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I have been looking for somewhere to eat in Liverpool.



What kinda place? We went into, but didn't eat at Alma de Cuba. Converted church, looks absolutely brilliant, but probably not the cheapest.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> good food?



if by "good" you mean "cheap" then yes


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> google reveals "typical student pub"



daytime isn't too bad.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll tell you what, forget the pilgrim. I had breakfast in there once 10 years ago and that's all I have on the place


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

somewhere not to cheap not to pricey, in between *sigh*

found these two places:

http://www.ho-st.co.uk/menu
http://thesidedoor.co.uk/?page_id=44

I don't know


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> somewhere not to cheap not to pricey, in between *sigh*
> 
> found these two places:
> 
> ...



Out of those two I'd go for the Side Door


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hi folks, been rushing hither and thither of late, hence my dragging absence. hope you're all happy little bunnies here (if not a little bored)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Out of those two I'd go for the Side Door


That'll do.

Wouldn't be looking or booking, but Friday night don't want to be wandering round looking for somewhere to eat tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


aw, thanks mate


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> That'll do.
> 
> Wouldn't be looking or booking, but Friday night don't want to be wandering round looking for somewhere to eat tbh.


the only liverpool boozer i can remember visiting (other than yates wine lodge) was ye olde hole in the wall, well worth a look iirc (which there's every chance i don't)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

food, not pub, food


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Out of those two I'd go for the Side Door



Not the back door?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

don't mess with me today badgers or I'll take you off the list


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> food, not pub, food


as they say in czech republic, beer is liquid bread


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> food, not pub, food



The Vines on Lime Street?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> don't mess with me today badgers or I'll take you off the list



What have I done? What list? What is going on?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What have I done? What list? What is going on?



I am angry with the world and you got in the way.



Paulie Tandoori said:


> as they say in czech republic, beer is liquid bread


I don't eat bread (much)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Feels like it should be 5pm not 4pm right now.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

I've already overeaten (overate?) today and I still have a 2 course meal to go to later. 1st world problems ftw.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Feels like it should be 5pm not 4pm right now.


innit, i want to go to pub, but doesn't open until 5pm, so need to stay for another 15 mins or so, in order that the doors will just be thrown open as i wander innocently past...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am angry with the world and you got in the way.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> innit, i want to go to pub, but doesn't open until 5pm, so need to stay for another 15 mins or so, in order that the doors will just be thrown open as i wander innocently past...



I have issues not unlike this. My gut feeling is to go straight to the offy/pub as soon as I leave the drag. The issue is that I am off to the pub about 7-7:30 so don't know whether to hang on or what. 1st world problems ftw.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am angry with the world and you got in the way.
> 
> I don't eat bread (much)


why yuo angry biddles? maybe you need to eat more bread?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am hating everyone at the moment.  Very much looking forward to my week off. l just wish there weren't two days in Amsterdam not having fun and having to be polite for 18 hours a day inbetween.  I'm not sure my fake smile will last that long.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

What would Paulie say?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

bit hard mate, I'm always a cunt


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 20, 2011)

22 minutes to go... I think I'll risk a Hobgoblin tonight. On my own as better half has fucked off to freeze on a boat until Sunday.

In online auction news, I have sold my non-league football groundhopping magazines


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have issues not unlike this. My gut feeling is to go straight to the offy/pub as soon as I leave the drag. The issue is that I am off to the pub about 7-7:30 so don't know whether to hang on or what. 1st world problems ftw.



Do pub, offy, pub


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why yuo angry biddles? maybe you need to eat more bread?


lots of piddly stuff all building up, and people doing my head in, definitely no bread needed, I need more sleep. Not home til 9.30 tonight.... hmmmmm.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Wish I could help on the Liverpool eating front bee but I never actually eat out!  Ye Olde Cracke used to do curry nights, and it's a brilliant boozer, but not sure if they still do.

In other news, I have bought veggie saussies, and pork ones.  I am aiming to absolutely avoid another sausagegate


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2011)

The 5 technicians were I work were called in for a lunctime meeting and told that 1 of us will be getting made redundant.

We're still trying to clarify if it is just one as they said 'One full time position', but all of us are fractional ranging from 0.4 - 0.9's, so we're trying to work out if they mean the equivalent of a full timer, or just misworded it and meant one person.

I now feel the need to go take out some stress on a tree with a fucking meaty machete. If only I lived in the middle of nowhere


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The 5 technicians were I work were called in for a lunctime meeting and told that 1 of us will be getting made redundant.
> 
> We're still trying to clarify if it is just one as they said 'One full time position', but all of us are fractional ranging from 0.4 - 0.9's, so we're trying to work out if they mean the equivalent of a full timer, or just misworded it and meant one person.
> 
> I now feel the need to go take out some stress on a tree with a fucking meaty machete. If only I lived in the middle of nowhere


 poor you, that's shitty.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The 5 technicians were I work were called in for a lunctime meeting and told that 1 of us will be getting made redundant.
> 
> We're still trying to clarify if it is just one as they said 'One full time position', but all of us are fractional ranging from 0.4 - 0.9's, so we're trying to work out if they mean the equivalent of a full timer, or just misworded it and meant one person.
> 
> I now feel the need to go take out some stress on a tree with a fucking meaty machete. If only I lived in the middle of nowhere



Not good


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> bit hard mate, I'm always a cunt



A sexy one


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The 5 technicians were I work were called in for a lunctime meeting and told that 1 of us will be getting made redundant.
> 
> We're still trying to clarify if it is just one as they said 'One full time position', but all of us are fractional ranging from 0.4 - 0.9's, so we're trying to work out if they mean the equivalent of a full timer, or just misworded it and meant one person.
> 
> I now feel the need to go take out some stress on a tree with a fucking meaty machete. If only I lived in the middle of nowhere


Most very shite.  Especially if they can't get their messages clear at this stage of the process.

Can you take the stress out on one of them with a machete?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> lots of piddly stuff all building up, and people doing my head in, definitely no bread needed, I need more sleep. Not home til 9.30 tonight.... hmmmmm.


look after yourself mate, and don't let the bastards grind you down. more sleep is always a good thing.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Fingers crossed for ya sim


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 20, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The 5 technicians were I work were called in for a lunctime meeting and told that 1 of us will be getting made redundant.
> 
> We're still trying to clarify if it is just one as they said 'One full time position', but all of us are fractional ranging from 0.4 - 0.9's, so we're trying to work out if they mean the equivalent of a full timer, or just misworded it and meant one person.
> 
> I now feel the need to go take out some stress on a tree with a fucking meaty machete. If only I lived in the middle of nowhere



That's reallly shit. We've had two purges in recent years and it's a rubbish time waiting to find out. Hope it's not you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Wish I could help on the Liverpool eating front bee but I never actually eat out! Ye Olde Cracke used to do curry nights, and it's a brilliant boozer, but not sure if they still do.


me either mate, always visiting family, but we've got Friday night to ourselves


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A sexy one


lol, you got me confused with someone else!


Paulie Tandoori said:


> look after yourself mate, and don't let the bastards grind you down. more sleep is always a good thing.


not enough time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

fingers crossed for you sim.

night kids, be good and tings, am off t'pub.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> me either mate, always visiting family, but we've got Friday night to ourselves



Give us a shout if you fancy a pint mate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The 5 technicians were I work were called in for a lunctime meeting and told that 1 of us will be getting made redundant.
> 
> We're still trying to clarify if it is just one as they said 'One full time position', but all of us are fractional ranging from 0.4 - 0.9's, so we're trying to work out if they mean the equivalent of a full timer, or just misworded it and meant one person.
> 
> I now feel the need to go take out some stress on a tree with a fucking meaty machete. If only I lived in the middle of nowhere



Sim mate 

The not knowing is as bad or worse than the knowing innit


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fingers crossed for you sim.
> 
> night kids, be good and tings, am off t'pub.


cunt

Not long now and I am a-spliffin and a-drinkin.  After 5 of course. Not being a cunt, like


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2011)

Cheers everyone. Apparently we've got a good case to fight back with during the consultation period as its an art college we've all got very specialist skills and in a lot of cases are more knowledgeable about our subject areas than the teachers. We also all multitask and work different hours. 

I'm gonna try not to worry about it, I've got my health, mum and dad and a roof over my head, which are the important things..... Luckily I've got no dependants, and a bit of cash coming in from a lodger, plus a second job and quite a bit of savings

I have to be honest though if I got a years salary out of them I'd be sooooo tempted to rent out my house and get myself a round the world ticket.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

got a cider for the dragtrain


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Give us a shout if you fancy a pint mate


Maybe Saturday night? (29/10)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> got a cider for the dragtrain



Brown bag or gonna brazen it out?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brown bag or gonna brazen it out?



I never use a bag


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe Saturday night? (29/10)


Possibly - but to be absolutely honest we are fucking well skint so it would only be a pint!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I never use a bag



I should mention that it's prefectly legal to drink on public transport here.

(((Londoners)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I should mention that it's prefectly legal to drink on public transport here.
> 
> (((Londoners)))



Yorkshire _is_ the epitome of enlightenment and freedom!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I should mention that it's prefectly legal to drink on public transport here.
> 
> (((Londoners)))



I long for those simpler, better times


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yorkshire _is_ the epitome of enlightenment and freedom!


ahahahaha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ahahahaha


 It so is!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

I lived there 

I was reminiscing the other day about how pissed I used to get after work


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Closer people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2011)

Right - I am outta here. No cider for me on the  train but I may get a Pepsi Max...w00t!!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have just found out that a temp may be sitting at my desk while I am not in next week.  I am feeling violated already!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

In other news I think I may leave at 5pm.  I can't be arsed to do any work anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have just found out that a temp may be sitting at my desk while I am not in next week. I am feeling violated already!



They are virtually inside you


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aw, but that's a nice feeling to have, eh? I love it when I feel unnecessarily happy


Oh yeah.  I'm practically fucking bipolarly happy right now for some weird fucking reason.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Evening NVP. How was the drag today? 

10k Freeday tomorrow


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

You still there then? I'm just killing time now before I head up to Notting Hill for a fine meal and plenty of booze.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> proper arse kicked this morning at court - partygirl lives to party again


The other tenants must be doing their nut!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

I am near the Albert


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Evening NVP. How was the drag today?
> 
> 10k Freeday tomorrow


A very relaxed and quiet day today. High point was a woman who went slightly loopy at me because she'd locked herself out of her flat. I apologised profusely for this error on my part of course.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am near the Albert



Going in? Would've joined ya, but am oop North for the evening.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> The other tenants must be doing their nut!


one is, he insisted on coming to court, and witnessed the arse kicking - we have some other things we can try, but at the moment, we are kicked!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Going in? Would've joined ya, but am oop North for the evening.



Heading back down there now. Maybe next week?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Waiting for a call


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> A very relaxed and quiet day today. High point was a woman who went slightly loopy at me because she'd locked herself out of her flat. I apologised profusely for this error on my part of course.


love this! I had a old fellah turn up for a viewing the day before, to tell me he wouldn't be coming the next day as it was too far to come


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

We had a woman ring in to report herself dead a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2011)

Home.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2011)

Long day, biddles.

Not long in myself. My drag has been   Not because of work.

Big delivery that I used work address for. Tuesday tracker says with courier for delivery. Nothing.
Yesterday nothing.
This morning tracker says they tried to deliver at 9pm on Wednesday night.
Come back from lunch and tracker says receiver refused to sign. Not me, not anyone at work, refused to sign anything. Fuck knows where they were.
They have not responded to my emails.
Got home and couldn't find my phone in my bag. Kerfuffled back to the bus stop as had it out on the bus. Nowhere to be found twixt there and here. Got back home and found it.
Had to meet friend. Dinner. All fine and lovely. Except my cash is in my dressing gown pocket.
Went to Tesco to collect an order made online. Although Tesco is open the desk for collections closes at 8pm. 
Just miss two buses. Wait ages for 'due' bus. Bus is full and doesn't let me on. Wait for next 'due' bus which is nowhere in sight. Give up and walk.

Humph.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

So tired...


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 21, 2011)

Poor you, Badgers.  Friday though!  What's your day looking like?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

Freeday though eh?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2011)

Rubbish day for yesterday quimmy. Hope today is better. 

For me a combination of doing little yesterday and also waiting for loads of stuff from other people means today is going to be busy. I feel strangely up for it though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

NoKebabFriday today then 

Barely slept last night. Dunno why, just nonsense on my mind and stuff. At least it is Freeday and tomorrow there are no alarms or surprises in the morning. I had a client from Kuala Lumpur phone me at 03:30 this morning which was amusing. Chose not to answer it and stuff phone under my pillow 

Today brings our IT peeps in to go through our possible new VOIP phone system and data/email migration from server to cloud. It will be every bit as exciting as it sounds for sure.


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2011)

Weekend weekend weekend weekend weekend weekend weekend weekend weekend weekend. 

Imo.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers, is your client in KL some kind of fool?!  

I have been liberated from the housework drag (though to be fair it probs wouldn't drag if I was slightly more focused) and summoned to the pub.  Have a lovely Freeday and a great weekend, draggers!


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2011)

You too, ygo.  In other news, I've caught Stella's cold over the internet just in time for Saturday, which is nice.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

morning all - Freeday arrives - so good


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Badgers, is your client in KL some kind of fool?!



This. Although Badgers has to shoulder a bit of the foolishness for having his phone on in the first place.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> This. Although Badgers has to shoulder a bit of the foolishness for having his phone on in the first place.


not switching off work phone at night fail


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> You too, ygo.  In other news, I've caught Stella's cold over the internet just in time for Saturday, which is nice.



Soz 

God, I'm up late. It is light!!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 21, 2011)

Heh heh, hope your cold clears up NVP!


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2011)

He's a proper fucking muppet tbf.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heading back down there now. Maybe next week?



Aye. And on that note, how do peeps? Friday drags are here again!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

morning


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2011)

The strange enthusiasm and energy I had at 7am this morning seems to have disappeared.

I have a list of things to do that I wrote last night which is 17 things long and I forgot two and I also have 3 personal banking things I need to do.  Plus MHRM and HRA want me to go to lunch with them.

And I forgot to go to the bank on the way in!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

Dangerwank!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm in  and what a delightful morning it is 

the weekend starts at half eleven


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Dangerwank!


Was it on the bus?

It's just me and Sideshow boss in today. There may be blood!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

Everyone in and they are talking shite


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was it on the bus?
> 
> It's just me and Sideshow boss in today. There may be blood!



I meant me76 should have one.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 21, 2011)

The weekend cometh. Got a 5 hour drive up to the in-laws after work, which I'm not looking forward to, but I like it when we're there. There'll be beer in the fridge for me, and on Saturday we're going to the Toby Carvery. I love going to the Toby Carvery. We always get extra-big portions due to "family connections"


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2011)

Morning all - off early today for me mates funeral.  Feel quite calm about it actually.  I've written a eulogy, and me chap's gonna sing Forever Young on his geetar, so gonna give him an alreet send off.  And then I'm going to go home and get absolutely fucking WANKERED.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - off early today for me mates funeral. Feel quite calm about it actually. I've written a eulogy, and me chap's gonna sing Forever Young on his geetar, so gonna give him an alreet send off. And then I'm going to go home and get absolutely fucking WANKERED.



Good luck with that. Thank fuck it's been yonks since going to a funeral.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I meant me76 should have one.


Aaah I see


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good luck with that. Thank fuck it's been yonks since going to a funeral.


Cheers ears.  Bit of a weekend for it for us I'm afraid, cos on Sunday we're going to bury me bloke's dad's ashes.  We're maintaining a kind of zen calm about it all - cycles of life and that shit.  Then getting wankered afterwards


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The weekend cometh. Got a 5 hour drive up to the in-laws after work, which I'm not looking forward to, but I like it when we're there. There'll be beer in the fridge for me, and on Saturday we're going to the Toby Carvery. I love going to the Toby Carvery. We always get extra-big portions due to "family connections"



What beer?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2011)

MHRM has just said that the Big Boss (I almost wrote her real name then ) is going to try and come to lunch with us.

I have a feeling it's because of it being my birthday next week.  I don't want to go to lunch with the Big Boss though.  The others are hard enough to cope with.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What beer?



Becks, usually.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

I am prevaracating. I need to do my filing 

When is the home-made curry stuff arriving Badgers? I am reading a book at the moment ("Sacred Games" by Vikram Chandra) which is set in Mumbai and there a lot of descriptions of getting food in tiffin boxes for lunch and it just makes me feel so hungry!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Becks, usually.





I have two big bottles of Taurus Cider waiting for me at home.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> You too, ygo.  In other news, I've caught Stella's cold over the internet just in time for Saturday, which is nice.


so have i 

off work sick


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so have i
> 
> *off work sick*


hmmmmmm


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - off early today for me mates funeral. Feel quite calm about it actually. I've written a eulogy, and me chap's gonna sing Forever Young on his geetar, so gonna give him an alreet send off. And then I'm going to go home and get absolutely fucking WANKERED.


best way - I had a few last year , 3 , getting wankered was essential


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope the funeral goes OK, soj.

Brilliant, I only go and choose today to oversleep, don't I? Ignored the alarm, woke up at 8 - the time I'm due to start work!  Into the office/lounge, computer on sharpish, hoping there's nothing in and it won't matter that I'm 10 minutes late... and there's a shit load of work. All for the most important client, all with impossible deadlines. Breakfast had to wait. Have only just emerged...

I want a lie-down now.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Hope the funeral goes OK, soj.
> 
> Brilliant, I only go and choose today to oversleep, don't I? Ignored the alarm, woke up at 8 - the time I'm due to start work!  Into the office/lounge, computer on sharpish, hoping there's nothing in and it won't matter that I'm 10 minutes late... and there's a shit load of work. All for the most important client, all with impossible deadlines. Breakfast had to wait. Have only just emerged...
> 
> I want a lie-down now.



Then best get off of here asap.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

I have to work. And I like to moan


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2011)

three minutes  to the weekend


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> three minutes to the weekend



Just fuck off already.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hmmmmmm


unfortunately, it's true. feeling absolutely lousy, coughing up weetabix and aching all over. just about to have a cup of tea and read the paper.

how do you send books to people? i've got 2 and i don't know what to put them in to post them, that won't make them weigh too much...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

a bubble wrap jiffy bag, they won't add much to the postage cost of the books already.



TruXta said:


> Just fuck off already.


^ this


----------



## hiccup (Oct 21, 2011)

I have just been loudly and publicly criticized by my boss for the size of slice of a colleague's birthday cake I just helped myself to.

The slice was clearly average in size


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

was it this big?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> a bubble wrap jiffy bag, they won't add much to the postage cost of the books already.


ah, good thinking, thanx.

your books are ready for posting now machine cat, will pop to post office in a bit, once invasion of the body snatchers finishes


----------



## hiccup (Oct 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> was it this big?



No!

Not quite


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

If it's a 9" -10" two layer round cake an average slice would be around 1/8 of the cake. Though some taller, denser, or more calorie dense cakes, will note a slice as being 1/10 or even 1/12 of the cake (you'll see that a lot on cheesecakes).

If it's a sheet cake, then the typical average size piece for the standard yield of servings sizes would be approximately 2"x2" in a party situation. But most bakeries factor their serving sizes based on 1.5"x2" slices when they give the approximate servings one would get out of a quarter, half or full sheet cake.

About 3oz is approximately the right weight for a serving size of non-cheesecake or ice cream cake cakes. And if it's a sheet cake style, try to get a non-edge piece since they'll have a lot less frosting than a edge or especially a corner piece.

Source


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

That is so a C&P


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If it's a 9" -10" two layer round cake an average slice would be around 1/8 of the cake. Though some taller, denser, or more calorie dense cakes, will note a slice as being 1/10 or even 1/12 of the cake (you'll see that a lot on cheesecakes).
> 
> If it's a sheet cake, then the typical average size piece for the standard yield of servings sizes would be approximately 2"x2" in a party situation. But most bakeries factor their serving sizes based on 1.5"x2" slices when they give the approximate servings one would get out of a quarter, half or full sheet cake.
> 
> ...



Every day, Badgers, I fall in love with you a little more


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2011)

Ice cream cake?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> That is so a C&P



That is why I included the source link at the bottom


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

what are ice cream cake cakes, Badgers?



Badgers said:


> That is why I included the source link at the bottom


you added that just now!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> unfortunately, it's true. feeling absolutely lousy, coughing up weetabix and aching all over. just about to have a cup of tea and read the paper.
> 
> how do you send books to people? i've got 2 and i don't know what to put them in to post them, that won't make them weigh too much...



anti-gravity bags?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> unfortunately, it's true. feeling absolutely lousy, coughing up weetabix and aching all over. just about to have a cup of tea and read the paper.
> 
> how do you send books to people? i've got 2 and i don't know what to put them in to post them, that won't make them weigh too much...



I've put mine in a cheap bubble wrap lined envelope. Weighed it on work's post machine and it'll cost £1.90 to post first class. Feel free to post second class if you want to save a bit of money 

Edit: Off to get some stamps and will pop it in the post in the next hour


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what are ice cream cake cakes, Badgers?
> 
> you added that just now!



No, honest


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've put mine in a cheap bubble wrap lined envelope. Weighed it on work's post machine and it'll cost £1.90 to post first class. Feel free to post second class if you want to save a bit of money
> 
> Edit: Off to get some stamps and will pop it in the post in the next hour


we'll see, off out now for sun and cafe and sniffing a bit, laters


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, honest


I may have got bored and not have read to the end.


Paulie Tandoori said:


> we'll see, off out now for sun and cafe and sniffing a bit, laters


sun and cafe?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

I need to get off my arse and go for my break. Maybe Robert Dyas will have something enticing this lunchtime.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

Neon, please vote for TVSB in this:

https://www.nationalbusinessawards.co.uk/page.cfm/Action=Form/FormID=4/t=m


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> unfortunately, it's true. feeling absolutely lousy, coughing up weetabix and aching all over. just about to have a cup of tea and read the paper.
> 
> how do you send books to people? i've got 2 and i don't know what to put them in to post them, that won't make them weigh too much...


find out which bus goes directly from your place to their place, put the books on the bus in your 'secret place' tell them they are on the bus in the secret place


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2011)

Mmm just had 2 medium sized baked spuds with cheese and encona sauce on.  Starting to get collywobbles now.  Off in about an hour.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

The Friday curry is here and to be fair it is delicious 

Chicken curry with rice and roti ahoy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mmm just had 2 medium sized baked spuds with cheese and encona sauce on. Starting to get collywobbles now. Off in about an hour.


Hope it goes okay soj x


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mmm just had 2 medium sized baked spuds with cheese and encona sauce on. Starting to get collywobbles now. Off in about an hour.



Decent lunch. I had the usual ham and cheese salad thing. Caramelised onion relish made it fun.

Good luck this afternoon, soj.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mmm just had 2 medium sized baked spuds with cheese and encona sauce on. Starting to get collywobbles now. Off in about an hour.



A good lunch there Sojjy.

Good luck for later babe, pull a blinder


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks you lot


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

Aye, hope it all goes well and he gets a good send off xx


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, nobody is allowed to leave the drag until 10k target is reached and breached


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

think we can do it? i'm here until 5


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 21, 2011)

Thai red curry from the co-op for lunch and fair play it was delicious.

I'm ready to go home now, thank you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Okay, nobody is allowed to leave the drag until 10k target is reached and breached


I think I'm going in an hour,taking all my strength not to blub


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Okay, nobody is allowed to leave the drag until 10k target is reached and breached


obviously I'd like to help in any way I can


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> think we can do it? i'm here until 5







Biddlybee said:


> I think I'm going in an hour,taking all my strength not to blub


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> obviously I'd like to help in any way I can



The Shield just arrived


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I think I'm going in an hour,taking all my strength not to blub




It's boring here. I want to go shopping!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Shield just arrived


excellent news


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> obviously I'd like to help in any way I can



welcome comrade!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

We are all in this together


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> welcome comrade!


package in the 1st class post, so maybe even get to yours tomorrow? 

mushroom omlette, chips, beans for dinner with a coffee, 4 new pieces of old vinyl including doo wop jive & stroll vol.1, and russian army marching songs


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


What...what..WHAT..are you having a Friday kebab!!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> package in the 1st class post, so maybe even get to yours tomorrow?



 Put mine in the post too.

Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow


----------



## spliff (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've put mine in a cheap bubble wrap lined envelope. Weighed it on work's post machine and it'll cost £1.90 to post first class. Feel free to post second class if you want to save a bit of money
> 
> Edit: Off to get some stamps and will pop it in the post in the next hour


Fiction weighs more than factual. It's a heavier read.

Which reminds me there was a second-hand bookshop in Brighton that sold books by weight.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ...4 new pieces of old vinyl including doo wop jive & stroll vol.1, and russian army marching songs



They sound great. Which particular album of Russian army marching songs? I've got a few myself, plus a few DVDs. Rousing!


----------



## spliff (Oct 21, 2011)

Here it is .... 






Closed now.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What...what..WHAT..are you having a Friday kebab!!!



Well, it is  kebab friday


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

spliff said:


> Fiction weighs more than factual. It's a heavier read.
> 
> Which reminds me there was a second-hand bookshop in Brighton that sold books by weight.



When my local library get rid of old books they sell bags for £1 each and you can fill your bag with however many books you like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well, it is kebab friday


*runs around in an excited circle* What are you having? Will it have extra chilli sauce!!?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

lazyboss is off today - claimed a day off under TOIL - which given that he does fuck all, is an impressive feat and cheek


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *runs around in an excited circle* What are you having? Will it have extra chilli sauce!!?



*holds hands up*

Ok,ok... I'm not really having a kebab, I just like that picture and I knew we wouldn't see it today 

Sorry if I've disappointed you


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuck, just sat through a docu on the Rwandan genocide. I could fucking cry.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *holds hands up*
> 
> Ok,ok... I'm not really having a kebab, I just like that picture and I knew we wouldn't see it today
> 
> Sorry if I've disappointed you


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

The Indians are leaving


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Indians are leaving


Did you eat loads. I hope so!

No post here today, Royal Mail seem to have forgotten it again  however no post means no work....but no work means time drags a little 

I have made a cup if tea!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you eat loads. I hope so!



I did clear three plates. Not had decent home cooked Indian food for ages. 24 hour marinade and 8 hour cooked chicken heaving with spices. I take back (some of) everything I said yesterday.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Indians are leaving



can you have a kebab now?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> can you have a kebab now?



I can have a kebab. The scene would be an ugly one though and I need to leave room for (2x500ml) Scrumpy Jack Premium English Cider on the DragCiderBus later on


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

I have two of the very same for the train/walk back.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have two of the very same for the train/walk back.



We are one


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am looking forward to the first Friday evening after work pint


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know this is going to sound really ungrateful but anyway.  I am running around like a mental thing trying to get all the stuff I need to do before I can go home today and MRHM is trying to get my attention to go into Big Boss's office to give me a birthday thingy.

I know it's ungrateful but piss off!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I know this is going to sound really ungrateful but anyway. I am running around like a mental thing trying to get all the stuff I need to do before I can go home today and MRHM is trying to get my attention to go into Big Boss's office to give me a birthday thingy.
> 
> I know it's ungrateful but piss off!



don't go into Big Boss's office - he is trying to trick you, when you arrive, the door will slam and lock behind you, and he will be naked, apart from a spinning bow-tie


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

I am looking forward to trying this 'Taurus' cider out tonight


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> They sound great. Which particular album of Russian army marching songs? I've got a few myself, plus a few DVDs. Rousing!


its called The Red Army Marches In Hi Fi, with The Alexandrov Song and Dance Ensemble, conducted by Boris Alexandrovic Alexandrov, in a gatefold sleeve, just played it and its cracking, some great choral tunes and yes, very rousing 

this is the one

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Army-Marches-Hi-Fi/dp/B001HKF32M


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well no spinning bow ties.  Force fed a glass of apple juice and made to take home a choc orange muffin (I don't like them so someone in the pub will get that)

Did get Jamie Oliver's new book, a really cool bus pass holder and a cute littel robot necklace though.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> its called The Red Army Marches In Hi Fi, with The Alexandrov Song and Dance Ensemble, conducted by Boris Alexandrovic Alexandrov, in a gatefold sleeve, just played it and its cracking, some great choral tunes and yes, very rousing
> 
> this is the one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Army-Marches-Hi-Fi/dp/B001HKF32M



Can't say I know that one. Has it got The Roads and Sacred War on it? They're a couple of belters


----------



## machine cat (Oct 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well no spinning bow ties. Force fed a glass of apple juice and made to take home a choc orange muffin (I don't like them so someone in the pub will get that)
> 
> Did get Jamie Oliver's new book, a really cool bus pass holder and a cute littel robot necklace though.



Robot  neckless


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Can't say I know that one. Has it got The Roads and Sacred War on it? They're a couple of belters


track list is:
March of the Artillerists
To Our Country
Song of the Tank Corps
The Oath
Song of the Rookies
A Siberian Went to War
In Defense of Peace
Albanian March
Beloved Bucharest
Green Grass
Mary
Old Bachelor
Uncle Njmra
Jenny
Kasja

it looks like its from ~1940


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

I am surprised - I don't know any of those  Looks brilliant 

I've got this, amongst others:






Got it here.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry for the Soviet derail btw.

Schlepping over to the post office in a minute or so with an armful of non-league football ground magazines to post. Can't believe I sold the lot 

Have a great weekend, draggers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2011)

Having a good Freeday Text Frenzy session. I'm meeting one mate at Goodge Street after his _botox appointment _ and another is all "I ran 6 miles to work today" and I'm all "I admire you enormously" [which is true, really] and she's all "You sarcastic ass" and I'm all "What do you want me to say???" 

6 miles!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2011)

Right I am outta here!! Good weekend all


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and russian army marching songs


John Peel used to play stuff like that occasionally. I miss John Peel.


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope it went as well as these things can this afternoon, soj xx


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> John Peel used to play stuff like that occasionally. I miss John Peel.



Here's one for Peely:


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you eat loads. I hope so!
> 
> No post here today, Royal Mail seem to have forgotten it again  however no post means no work....but no work means time drags a little
> 
> I have made a cup if tea!


I realise I am amazingly late on this but our post was late today too and the guy said that there was a really big funeral for someone today.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2011)

NVP said:


> Hope it went as well as these things can this afternoon, soj xx


It went really well thanks mate - glad we did our stuff cos otherwise it would have been in, prayers, back out again - co op funeral for people who have no one to pay for one for them.  Day to remember actually - people I hadn't seen for 25 years turned up.  Deeply hungover now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It went really well thanks mate - glad we did our stuff cos otherwise it would have been in, prayers, back out again - co op funeral for people who have no one to pay for one for them. Day to remember actually - people I hadn't seen for 25 years turned up. Deeply hungover now!



Soz, missed all this yesterday. Glad it went well. It's weird to have such a good time at a funeral innit but that's what they're for really  I was hungover to all fuck after my one and had SUCH A GOOD TIME


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz, missed all this yesterday. Glad it went well. It's weird to have such a good time at a funeral innit but that's what they're for really  I was hungover to all fuck after my one and had SUCH A GOOD TIME


Well, it wasn't exactly a good time tbh - just good to see people I hadn't seen in years, and I was really chuffed so many people turned up cos was only expecting about 4, and it was more like 20.  My reading went really well, only choked up once! And me chap played a blinding version of Forever Young on his guitar


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am at the bus stop for the getting to the airport drag. A woman just wished me good morning. Is this what night people are like?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

Now on train to the airport. I'm very much hoping I can get through security very quickly in order to nom a sausage and egg muffin. I is hungry.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

No mcdonalds in the north terminal! Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Morning dragwangs 

No JetSet drag for me thankfully, just the usual bus and desk drag. Could happily sack work off and sleep all day but I think I can face this two day week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2011)

Dragwangs 

I had one of those weekends that just zipped by :sigh:


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning dragwangs
> 
> No JetSet drag for me thankfully, just the usual bus and desk drag. Could happily sack work off and sleep all day but I think I can face this two day week


two days!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Leaving later than I should be but hoping that half term commute drag is kind.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

had a good weekend - beers Friday, a big BIG walk around Hackney, and the Olympics and Glen Campbell Saturday, Picnic in Epping Forest Sunday


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> two days!!!!



I know, hateful isn't it? Today is already my Thursday and only two of us manning the office.


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today is already my Thursday


Can't top that but I'm off on Friday and the whole week after so that is making this Monday morning a bit more bearable.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Late


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

mornin'! 

another beautiful day  i hope it brings all of you what you deserve


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Late


haha


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Drag! Looking like a busy week ahead. Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Have to do some work today  
Need bus to go faster or something


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Morning!

Decided not to be a cunt today, next Monday instead


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2011)

Morning neon and badgers and machine cat and pickmans and nvp and anyone else that knows me


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Who're you again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning neon and badgers and machine cat and pickmans and nvp and anyone else that knows me


morning hiccough


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Mornin all

Right, I AM going to finish that second FUCKING spreadsheet this morning. I am.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Right, I AM going to finish that second FUCKING spreadsheet this morning. I am.


a pint says you won't


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a pint says you won't



A pint?  There's all the impetus I need, thanks PM


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

Morning all.

We have new chairs courtsey of some firm that has donated them to us! They are rather comfy.

Last night I dreamt that neon has some kind of lurgi (mumps or chicken pox) so I am going to don a face mask and rub my hands with alcohol gel before replying to any of his posts just in case!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who're you again?



I might ask you the same question sir/madam.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I might ask you the same question sir/madam.



I was first!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

10k day


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

My back is aching like mad - like really bad period pain without the period


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 10k day


possibly 10k morning 

Morning, I am tired, I have new weird diet - breakfast was boiled eggs with peas and green beans 

(I want cake!)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have to go to a meeting with Lazyboss, and travel with him to go to the meeting, get on a bus and everything, swap small talk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> possibly 10k morning
> 
> Morning, I am tired, I have new weird diet - *breakfast was boiled eggs with peas and green beans*
> 
> (I want cake!)



That does sound strange...but also slightly delicious (I went through a phase of having tuna, boiled egg and green bean salad for lunch once!)


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> possibly 10k morning
> 
> Morning, I am tired, I have new weird diet - breakfast was boiled eggs with peas and green beans



Morning Bee

That sounds like quite a...farty breakfast, have to say


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have to go to a meeting with Lazyboss, and travel with him to go to the meeting, get on a bus and everything, swap small talk


Get on the bus with him then jump off at the last minute and wait for the next one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

I am beginning to regret not being a cunt today


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning Bee
> 
> That sounds like quite a...farty breakfast, have to say


Are peas and green beans farty? 


QueenOfGoths said:


> That does sound strange...but also slightly delicious (I went through a phase of having tuna, boiled egg and green bean salad for lunch once!)


Well it's meant to be eggs and veg - and they suggest omelettes or scramblies, but not so easy to do in the office 

It was quite nice.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Are peas and green beans farty?


When eaten with eggs, I would hazard a guess that they are, yes.

*moves away from Bee*


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

The Truxtette just called me to say that when she got into work today everyone in her company had been given an IPad. To keep, forever. Not even meant for work. I don't know whether to go  or .


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am beginning to regret not being a cunt today



 haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Truxtette just called me to say that when she got into work today everyone in her company had been given an IPad. To keep, forever. Not even meant for work. I don't know whether to go  or .


Depends if she's going to let you use it


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

we are having a team meal this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Busy


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have to go to a meeting with Lazyboss, and travel with him to go to the meeting, get on a bus and everything, swap small talk


Urgh.     Football?



TruXta said:


> The Truxtette just called me to say that when she got into work today everyone in her company had been given an IPad. To keep, forever. Not even meant for work. I don't know whether to go  or .



I hope you called her a cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Depends if she's going to let you use it



Depends if she's going to let you eBay it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> we are having a team meal this afternoon


KFC?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am beginning to regret not being a cunt today



How are your cheeks though? They were red and inflamed in my dream last night. Hence the mumps/chicken pox diagnosis


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How are your cheeks though? They were red and inflamed in my dream last night. Hence the mumps/chicken pox diagnosis




I missed that earlier.  I wonder if I can go on the sick if someone else has dreamed I'm ill?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Depends if she's going to let you use it



Oh, she wont' have much choice tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I hope you called her a cunt.



 What kind of a boyfriend do you think I am?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

Women love it, honest.  It'll bring sparkle back to your relationship and perk up your sex life no end.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> KFC?




Red Hot World Buffet. I wouldn't mind tbh, but the buffet is a tenner and I'm trying to save money.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I missed that earlier. *I wonder if I can go on the sick if someone else has dreamed I'm ill*?


I would - just in case! You were quite ill in the dream, and probably infectious!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Women love it, honest. It'll bring sparkle back to your relationship and perk up your sex life no end.



Quoted for posterity.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

morning all, another wonderful week begins....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a piece of cake on my desk courtsey of strange credit card hating colleagues birthday. I shall refill my mug with coffee and then the cake is mine!

It's been a good weekend for cake ....and chips...and sausages...and steak with creamy mushroom sauce. I am rather dreading the diet weigh-in this evening


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> A pint? There's all the impetus I need, thanks PM


yeh? we'll see where you are at 1.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a piece of cake on my desk courtsey of strange credit card hating colleagues birthday. I shall refill my mug with coffee and then the cake is mine!
> 
> It's been a good weekend for cake ....and chips...and *sausages*...and steak with creamy mushroom sauce. I am rather dreading the diet weigh-in this evening



Next week is going to be a good week for sausages


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would - just in case! You were quite ill in the dream, and probably infectious!


It is probably for the best, we don't want Mr ManFlu imagining he's got it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Red Hot World Buffet. I wouldn't mind tbh, but the buffet is a tenner and I'm trying to save money.



Sausages on the menu?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Next week is going to be a good week for sausages


i was in sainsbury's yesterday and saw they have some sausages with chipotle in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What kind of a boyfriend do you think I am?


you tell us what sort of boyfriend you think you are and we'll let you know if it chimes with reality.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you tell us what sort of boyfriend you think you are and we'll let you know if it chimes with reality.



I've plenty of faults, but calling the SO a cunt is not one of them.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sausages on the menu?



I certainly hope so


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Red Hot World Buffet. I wouldn't mind tbh, but the buffet is a tenner and I'm trying to save money.


Looks decent enough from their website.  Any chance of sneaking a carrier bag in and stocking up for the week?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I've plenty of faults, but calling the SO a cunt is not one of them.


so what faults do you think you have?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so what faults do you think you have?



Too many to list really, but apparently none of them has been a deal-breaker. Yet, at least.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Too many to list really, but apparently none of them has been a deal-breaker. Yet, at least.


just list the first four that come to mind then to give some indication of your failings.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> just list the first four that come to mind then to give some indication of your failings.



Sloth, greed, anger and pride.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks decent enough from their website. Any chance of sneaking a carrier bag in and stocking up for the week?



That thought has crossed my mind


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sloth, greed, anger and pride.


what about envy, lust and gluttony?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, another wonderful week begins....


Morning paulie!

I thought I saw you getting in the 27 bus this morning as I was getting off but it wasn't  He was wearing a paulie style hat but then had loafers on...and no socks which I didn't think was a paulie type thing


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what about envy, lust and gluttony?



Those are more virtues in my world.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> When eaten with eggs, I would hazard a guess that they are, yes.
> 
> *moves away from Bee*


*parp*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

ooh, I have a four day week this week 

*ducks*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

nearly at the 10,000 post mark - time for a new thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> nearly at the 10,000 post mark - time for a new thread


No


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh? we'll see where you are at 1.


In your faaaaaace - just finished!   Not sure it's going to help us though - showing at a loss for most months over 24 months. Ah well. Been ages since I signed on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

haha 

got the 10,000 spot


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

Who's waiting to pounce for the 10k?

lol


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

ME!

FUCK YOU PM


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, I have a four day week this week
> 
> *ducks*


 coming into this thread with your four day week and boiled eggs!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> *parp*





Biddlybee said:


> ooh, I have a four day week this week
> 
> *ducks*



Smelly AND a cunt, eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That thought has crossed my mind


Or a big plate, Alan Partridge style


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2011)

Hungry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Smelly AND a cunt, eh?


That could've come out worse


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> got the 10,000 spot



Well done sir 

No need for a new thread yet. We might kick off a new one for 2012 though


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Post has arrived with 5 applications for TVSB's job.  The handwriting on one is shocking 

Apparently cuntboss has had about 50 applications by email


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

I think there may be small children around. I can hear something suspiciously happy and gurggling


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> That could've come out worse


I know - I had to re-word it three fucking times


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Post has arrived with 5 applications for TVSB's job. The handwriting on one is shocking
> 
> Apparently cuntboss has had about 50 applications by email



I look forward to the arrival of the new victim


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Post has arrived with 5 applications for TVSB's job. *The handwriting on one is shocking*
> 
> Apparently cuntboss has had about 50 applications by email



That's probably mine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's probably mine.




Nah, this is some kid who's hobbies were chess and computers and his work experience was organising a school disco


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, this is some kid who's hobbies were chess and computers and his work experience was organising a school disco



Get him in quick, just for the lols alone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, this is some kid who's hobbies were chess and computers and his work experience was organising a school disco


He sounds happening!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get him in quick, just for the lols alone





QueenOfGoths said:


> He sounds happening!


I'm going to try and convince them to get him in for an interview


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm going to try and convince them to get him in for an interview



Tell cuntboss that after the last two failures perhaps you need to think outside the box


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh damned. Bossman has moved office and is now sat next to me. I fear for my drag record.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh damned. Bossman has moved office and is now sat next to me. I fear for my drag record.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning paulie!
> 
> I thought I saw you getting in the 27 bus this morning as I was getting off but it wasn't  He was wearing a paulie style hat but then had loafers on...and no socks which I didn't think was a paulie type thing


morning missus 

on me bike this morning (and i definitely don't wear loafers with no socks....)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh damned. Bossman has moved office and is now sat next to me. I fear for my drag record.


start farting and belching, stop washing, he'll soon move elsewhere


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> start farting and belching, stop washing, he'll soon move elsewhere



Or he'll move me out of the office and onto my arse.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell cuntboss that after the last two failures perhaps you need to think outside the box


Rugby director is involved now so the chance of getting someone who isn't a complete feckless idiot is a bit more likely


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Rugby director is involved now so the chance of getting someone who isn't a complete feckless idiot is a bit more likely



Good news for your business but not really what we are looking for here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news for your business but not really what we are looking for here.


Well the chances of getting someone female will have risen quite dramatically now


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

ten minutes until team lunch. hope I don't sit next to someone boring.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ten minutes until team lunch. hope I don't sit next to someone boring.



Any sausages on the menu?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any sausages on the menu?



Not sure. TBH I'm thinking of not eating any sausages until BSW.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Lunch drag - egg+bacon sarnie and a pain au chocolate.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Half term drag, everyone seems to be taking their kids to the Metro Centre


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2011)

Got a Ma Baker pistachio bar and a Carter's rootbeer here. Let's do brand name everything, it makes me lol. Someone did it in the What Are You Wearing thread and it looks so odd it's funneh.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

My sarnie was a Ginsters, dunno about the pain au chocolate. Currently thinking of fixing myself another Nestle Gold instant coffee. This was written on my Macbook Pro.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

My cream cheese is Philidelphia, my crisps are....just checking...Velvet Crunch (sounds like a dodgy toilet roll!), everything else is Sainsburys. Oh apart from my Weight Watchers biscuits.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

I had some lovely homemade veggie soup and toast.  Now for a mint tea and a Galaxy cake bar


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My cream cheese is Philidelphia, my crisps are....just checking...Velvet Crunch (sounds like a dodgy toilet roll!), everything else is Sainsburys. Oh apart from my Weight Watchers biscuits.



Velvet Crunch? That's about the worst name for crisps I've ever heard.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I had some lovely homemade veggie soup and toast. Now for a mint tea and a Galaxy cake bar



But what brand is the tea?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm having Aldi’s 'Soupreme' cream of tomato soup with an Asda tiger baguette and a cup of Tetley's (I think) tea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

cheese and salad baguette, couldn't manage any more after yesterday's beer-a-thon


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

lazyboss made small talk   what did you do at the weekend? any holiday plans ? felt like i was having my hair cut


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

i was having some nice anchovies, olives and a roll but the fucking anchovies were inedible


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss made small talk  what did you do at the weekend? any holiday plans ? felt like i was having my hair cut


and how would you like your haircut sir?

quietly thanks


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i was having some nice anchovies, olives and a roll but the fucking anchovies were inedible



??? They were nice but inedible?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss made small talk  what did you do at the weekend? any holiday plans ? felt like i was having my hair cut


You should have gone with my plan and made your escape through the fire door


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i was having some nice anchovies, olives and a roll but the fucking anchovies were inedible


Haha


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Urgh.  Football?
> 
> .



He did mention rugby


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2011)

Turkey and ham pie with chips lunch win

Also, my new gadget just arrived


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> But what brand is the tea?


Dunno   Just brought some loose bags into work.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Turkey and ham pie with chips lunch win
> 
> Also, my new gadget just arrived


will one be Jamming out later?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Not even 2pm


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Also, my new gadget just arrived


Is the blue cardigan mandatory?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not even 2pm


it's a disgrace , that's what it is!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello from Amsterdam. 

Honestly, I go to a foreign country and miss the fight for 10k. 

Had lunch with big boss and colleague and am waiting to check in to my room at 3pm (foreign time) in order to have a little bit of me time before preparing for the small talk of the evening meal.  

Thank fuck there's wifi.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will one be Jamming out later?



Yes, one likes jamming. Will you be jamming too?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is the blue cardigan mandatory?



No, you can wear any colour cardigan apparently.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Hello from Amsterdam.
> 
> Honestly, I go to a foreign country and miss the fight for 10k.
> 
> ...



raid the mini-bar - get legless before the evening meal, then the small talk won't be so awkward


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> ??? They were nice but inedible?


they are usually nice from the shop, sort of pickled white anchovies, but the ones i got were mostly falling apart and grim. i suppose it's one of those 'haha' moments for the rest of you but it's not been entirely a good day so i am not as inclined as usual to think it a laughing matter.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes, one likes jamming. Will you be jamming too?


rude not to


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> they are usually nice from the shop, sort of pickled white anchovies, but the ones i got were mostly falling apart and grim. i suppose it's one of those 'haha' moments for the rest of you but it's not been entirely a good day so i am not as inclined as usual to think it a laughing matter.



Well that's too bad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well that's too bad.


that's very decent of you, not to 'haha ' me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> they are usually nice from the shop, sort of pickled white anchovies, but the ones i got were mostly falling apart and grim. i suppose it's one of those 'haha' moments for the rest of you but it's not been entirely a good day so i am not as inclined as usual to think it a laughing matter.


I had a slighly dodgy radish if it's any consolation.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> they are usually nice from the shop, sort of pickled white anchovies, but the ones i got were mostly falling apart and grim. i suppose it's one of those 'haha' moments for the rest of you but it's not been entirely a good day so i am not as inclined as usual to think it a laughing matter.


turn that frown upside down


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that's very decent of you, not to 'haha ' me



I'm feeling unexpectedly generous today. It won't last.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Hello from Amsterdam.
> 
> Honestly, I go to a foreign country and miss the fight for 10k.
> 
> ...



You not stoned yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Got a *Ma Baker pistachio bar* and a Carter's rootbeer here. Let's do brand name everything, it makes me lol. Someone did it in the What Are You Wearing thread and it looks so odd it's funneh.


This is why you's skint  [/mum]

I have cucumber, lettuce and spinach (tesco brand) & tin of tuna (sainsburys brand), bit of salt and pepper (can't remember where they're from).


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> raid the mini-bar - get legless before the evening meal, then the small talk won't be so awkward


No mini bar


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> No mini bar



A mega-bar?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You not stoned yet?


Unfortunately only just been released on my own. Only have 1.5 hours until have to meet up for dinner though. May have a nap. 

Here are pics of my quite nice room.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

Red Hot World Buffet was OK. Had three plates of mainly Indian food. Refused to eat the Mongolian saltwater mussels on the principal that Mongola is a landlocked nation, but no one seemed to care


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Unfortunately only just been released on my own. Only have 1.5 hours until have to meet up for dinner though. May have a nap.
> 
> Here are pics of my quite nice room.


Oooh it looks very nice....but what programme is on the telly?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Red Hot World Buffet was OK. Had three plates of mainly Indian food. Refused to eat the Mongolian saltwater mussels on the principal that Mongola is a landlocked nation, but no one seemed to care


Maybe they were mongrel mussels?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> No mini bar


 bad times


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

2pm appointment hasn't shown up, have spent the time productively doing a massive transfer clear out of my fantasy football team


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I need a shit.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

Daughter rang me to stress me out. Not really, but that's the fucking end result 

Going out to the bank soon. Think I'm going to have a fag.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Unfortunately only just been released on my own. Only have 1.5 hours until have to meet up for dinner though. May have a nap.
> 
> Here are pics of my quite nice room.



What are the red crosses for?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think I need a shit.


You'd best go and sit on the toilet then.

Dinner ladies in infant school used to be obsessed about me and going to the toilet.  Every time I had a stomach ache they automatically assumed I needed a shit, and I never did, but they would MAKE me go to the bog


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You'd best go and sit on the toilet then.
> 
> Dinner ladies in infant school used to be obsessed about me and going to the toilet. Every time I had a stomach ache they automatically assumed I needed a shit, and I never did, but they would MAKE me go to the bog



I will, eventually. Not sure if I'm going for a _≈ first.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not sure if I'm going for a _≈ first.



That would oil the wheels a bit


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That would oil the wheels a bit



You have wheels? Hmmmm......


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe they were mongrel mussels?



There was also a lack of sausages


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I will, eventually. Not sure if I'm going for a _≈ first.


When I was a smoker I always found nicotine helped to loosen one up, as it were. In fact some days I used to have to be a bit careful about when I had my first fag so I wasn't caught short at a loo-less station


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When I was a smoker I always found nicotine helped to loosen one up, as it were. In fact some days I used to have to be a bit careful about when I had my first fag so I wasn't caught short at a loo-less station



Coffee and fags in the morning is pure evacuation potion.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh it looks very nice....but what programme is on the telly?!


The weakest link. I have BBC 1 and 2 and sky news.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There was also a lack of sausages


I hope you refused to pay


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What are the red crosses for?


It seems to be the hotel's motif. There are crosses on the carpet and this is the wallpaper in the corridors.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope you refused to pay



Disgraceful isn't it? A week before BSW too!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Disgraceful isn't it? A week before BSW too!


It is outrageous!

Mr ManFlu went downstairs to sort a delivery a while ago and hasn't been seen since


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu went downstairs to sort a delivery a while ago and hasn't been seen since



Are you all worried?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Coffee and fags in the morning is pure evacuation potion.


this is true


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you all worried?


He's back now.

There have been several occasions when I've gone downstairs to see what he's doing and found him standing doing fuck all


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

lazyboss just had his lunch at his desk - some sort of microwave curry (no sausages ) and then announced that he was popping out for an hour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He's back now.
> 
> There have been several occasions when I've gone downstairs to see what he's doing and found him standing doing fuck all


There was a chap who used to work in the basement who was found a couple of times laying on the floor near some bookshelves. Once he said he was "looking for a 10p piece" that he had dropped. The other time I think it was so obvious he was having a kip that excuses where futile!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Potential new Christmas party menu
Tapas place in Putney


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

I used to work in the delivery part of a big book shop, 3 of us took the deliveries in, and distributed them to the many different sections - there was a pub next door - so often 2 of us would go for a pint - if someone came looking for us - Marty is in the gardening section,etc - there were also several stairs so simply going to the gardening section was not guaranteed to find me - I would then switch places with the 3rd bloke whilst he had a pint - was in the gardening section


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Still not had a shit, and now I've got a Skype call in 2 minutes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Potential new Christmas party menu
> Tapas place in Putney




Scrambled eggs with smoked salmon and spinach
or
Potato gnocchi dumplings with a creamy tomato sauce and basil

Roasted breast of turkey, caramelized onions, cranberry sauce
or
Roasted crunchy belly pork, apple sauce


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Scrambled eggs with smoked salmon and spinach
> or
> Potato gnocchi dumplings with a creamy tomato sauce and basil
> 
> ...



Same for me - though I would probably choose the scrambled egg and salmon


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Potential new Christmas party menu
> Tapas place in Putney


 
Serrano ham, salsichon, chorizo and Manchego cheese

Breast of pheasant with shallots, red wine sauce


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Potential new Christmas party menu
> Tapas place in Putney



Smoked duck salad
Roasted crunchy belly pork, apple sauce

But can't say I'd be mad keen to go there.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Smoked duck salad
> Roasted crunchy belly pork, apple sauce
> 
> But can't say I'd be mad keen to go there.



I can't eat duck - gives me indigestion


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

Falling asleep atm


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Falling asleep atm



This ^


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

might go into another room and "look for a 10p piece"


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

It's a shame we don't have a gardening section


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a shame we don't have a gardening section



I shall be going to the gardening section in half an hour


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Coffee and fags in the morning is pure evacuation potion.


And at the weekend, sheer luxury is coffee and a spliff


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I shall be going to the gardening section in half an hour


This is our local gardening section, I didn't even realise the place was still open 

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...-Gateshead_Tyne_and_Wear_England.html#REVIEWS


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This is our local gardening section, I didn't even realise the place was still open
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...-Gateshead_Tyne_and_Wear_England.html#REVIEWS


Tbf it does look like it should be condemned


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

In an old job I used to be able to sleep under my desk. Then I got moved to rubbishly unnapworthy desk so I asked the girl sitting at my old desk if I could have a quick nap under it.  as soon as I got under it the big boss came in to talk to her and I had to stay very quiet and still until he left again and she no longer had to suppress her giggles.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This is our local gardening section, I didn't even realise the place was still open
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...-Gateshead_Tyne_and_Wear_England.html#REVIEWS





> The hotel has a four crown rating, presumably this is out of a hundred.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tbf it does look like it should be condemned




I'm not sure why anyone would choose to stay there when there is a choice of Travelodge, Marriott Premier Inn or Holiday Inn just down the road!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

People are packing up


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would choose to stay there when there is a choice of Travelodge, Marriott Premier Inn or Holiday Inn just down the road!



Travelodge doesn't have a nautical theme!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Travelodge doesn't have a nautical theme!


It is (slightly) closer to the river though, and isn't as much of a shit hole


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People are packing up


some am i, laters.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> some am i, laters.



15 minutes here I reckon. Then one more day and my week is done


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 15 minutes here I reckon. Then one more day and my week is done


what? 

how? when? why?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 15 minutes here I reckon. Then one more day and my week is done


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

I finally had a shit. That is all.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what?



I know, I know!!! Super short week this week 

/cunt


----------



## machine cat (Oct 24, 2011)

off...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2011)

I should be leaving, but the person I was meant to have a meeting with at 16:30 is still in a meeting with someone else, so now I have to hang around waiting for them. It's, just, beyond fucked up, imho.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

NUKE FROM ORBIT, hics.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I finally had a shit. That is all.


Satisfying one?

Right I'm fucking off - see yas on the other side


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Satisfying one?
> 
> Right I'm fucking off - see yas on the other side



Very. Second of the day. I blame the veggie soup from last night.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2011)

Hadn't realised it was 5, time to cunt off


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know, I know!!! Super short week this week
> 
> /cunt


doing any nice cunty things?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> doing any nice cunty things?



Not really. Catching up with home stuff, having some lie-in time, eating well and that sort of thing.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2011)

DragCiderBus time again.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

10 minutes and I'm fucking off. Bit of a sore throat.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not really. Catching up with home stuff, having some lie-in time, eating well and that sort of thing.



Still enjoying the bed?

Time to go in a minute or 10.


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not really. Catching up with home stuff, having some lie-in time, eating well and that sort of thing.


That's pretty much all I'm doing on my week off too. Although I might have a drive up to Boscastle one day as they've got a Witches Museum that I've alwyas wanted to go to.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

ORF


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know, I know!!! Super short week this week
> 
> /cunt


hello!!! what's all this about???!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning. Up early as working in the other office and they give a shit about timing BUT New Bug got another job so is orf in 4 weeks so I'll be back upstairs! 

She lives in Kent and her new gig is in Kent so general consensus is that it all seems reasonable.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

Yawn. Yawn. Loseday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Still sat here!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2011)

cunted off early yesterday

morning all


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

Global sausage delivery day


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Global sausage delivery day


the wurst is yet to come


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


and what a lovely morning it is


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning!



Pickman's model said:


> and what a lovely morning it is


Have you recovered from anchovygate?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Have you recovered from anchovygate?


yes. i will be getting my dinner from somewhere else today


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and what a lovely morning it is



It is indeed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Meh. Changeable desk times here at X. Currently sat with back to manager. Meh meh meh. It'll keep me honest, I suppose


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Meh. Changeable desk times here at X. Currently sat with back to manager. Meh meh meh. It'll keep me honest, I suppose


meaning you're usually not honest i suppose.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> meaning you're usually not honest i suppose.



You know EXACTLY what I meant


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You know EXACTLY what I meant


i do?  oh dear  i didn't think it was that bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

You edited.

Stop flirting with me, it's distracting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning all.

Sideshow Boss is back today so there may be twittering when she sees the new chairs and the tree (actually a large and rather nice fake fern style plant which has found its way into the office!)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sideshow Boss is back today so there may be twittering when she sees the new chairs and the tree (actually a large and rather nice fake fern style plant which has found its way into the office!)


if it found its way into the office then it is a triffid and should be removed at once.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You edited.
> 
> Stop flirting with me, it's distracting


it's not flirting it's me being snide and foul.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not flirting it's me being snide and foul.



_That _was snide and foul?? You need practise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> _That _was snide and foul?? You need practise.


you need bloody practice if you think that was flirting. insintuating that you're dishonest when you're not under someone's scrutiny is not by anyone's standards flirting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you need bloody practice if you think that was flirting. insintuating that you're dishonest when you're not under someone's scrutiny is not by anyone's standards flirting



I cannot recall the last time we had a discussion of any substance whatsoever so forgive me if I don't take you seriously today.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Bleh drag. Got a bit of a chest infection, getting coughy and pleghmy. Still, one soldiers on, nicht?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I cannot recall the last time we had a discussion of any substance whatsoever so forgive me if I don't take you seriously today.


your memory's failing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

your mammaries flailing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> your memory's failing



I haven't taken you seriously for _years _now. I'd be v surprised if it wasn't entirely mutual.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> your mammaries flailing



The last time I took him seriously was the second before he insulted my intelligence in Red Lion Sq. That was *2009*.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't taken you seriously for _years _now. I'd be v surprised if it wasn't entirely mutual.


i haven't ever taken you entirely seriously.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

Pickmans and 5t3lla sitting in a tree...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

I hate that moment when you get to work and have to switch off your mp3 player and you're rudely and abruptly transported from the rave you've been having in your head, to being in an office full of people talking about work. Ugh.

What music did other draggers listen to on the way into work this morning?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I hate that moment when you get to work and have to switch off your mp3 player and you're rudely and abruptly transported from the rave you've been having in your head, to being in an office full of people talking about work. Ugh.
> 
> What music did other draggers listen to on the way into work this morning?



The seething rage in my head.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm on shuffle. Erm...

Gorillaz - Stylo
Gwen Stefani - Rich Girl
Chaka Khan - I'm every woman
Hall and Oates - I can't go for that
Wham! - Wake me up before you go-go
Mod Def - Do it now
Soft Cell - Tainted Love
Gwen Stefani - Harajuku Girls
Spandeau Ballet - True

Fucking hell, that's horrible! And of course I can't remember actually listening to any of it. Was playing my Solitaire app.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> What music did other draggers listen to on the way into work this morning?


I've had Warpaint (The Fool and Exquisite Corpse) on repeat in the car for a while


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pickmans and 5t3lla sitting in a tree...


what an unlikely picture  the only way you'd get both of us in a tree would be if there was a bloody tiger prowling about below


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> What music did other draggers listen to on the way into work this morning?



Still no headphones , but I generally read on the train anyway.

I did however listen to Congo Natty while getting dressed


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on shuffle. Erm...
> 
> Gorillaz - Stylo - APPROVED
> Gwen Stefani - Rich Girl- APPROVED
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> .



Let's do you now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on shuffle. Erm...
> 
> Gorillaz - Stylo
> Gwen Stefani - Rich Girl
> ...



I have those on my i-pod!! I may add the Spands with "True" 

This morning I listened to

"Don't Mess With My Man" - Booty Luv
"Sexy and I Know It" - LMFAO
"Love Is Gone" - David Guetta
"Jackie" - Scott Walker
"Take Me Out" - Franz Ferdinand
"Moves Like Jagger" - Maroon 5
"Personal Jesus" - Depeche Mode
"I Feel Love" - Bronski Beat & Marc Almond


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2011)

as i cycle in and can't cycle with headphones on/music playing, the only music is that which plays in my head.

this morning i had love love me do by the beatles on continuous play for some reason.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have those on my i-pod!! I may add the Spands with "True"
> 
> This morning I listened to
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Still no headphones , but I generally read on the train anyway.
> 
> I did however listen to Congo Natty while getting dressed


I read on the train but listen to my i-pod (which I often refer to as my "walkman" 'cos I am an old git ) walking to the station, work and on the bus.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Let's do you now!



This morning I listened to the first half of the nextmen podcast.

On Sunday, driving home, we listened to:

Caro Emerald - Deleted Scenes From The Cutting Room Floor
Assorted Fatboy Slim
Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
Jeff Beck - Hi Ho Silver Lining (several times)
Assorted Stevie Wonder
Assorted Elton John, but especially Benny and the Jets


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

I was listening to Douglas Adams


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> This morning I listened to the first half of the nextmen podcast.
> 
> On Sunday, driving home, we listened to:
> 
> ...



Good stuff. I need more, uhm, classics on mine. I usually go for stuff I know I like instead of experimenting, iyswim, but I do get bored, wear stuff out and def need a broader selection.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Good stuff. I need more, uhm, classics on mine. I usually go for stuff I know I like instead of experimenting, iyswim, but I do get bored, wear stuff out and def need a broader selection.


Mine is mainly camp disco classics - with a smattering of rock and Depeche Mode!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mine is mainly camp disco classics- with a smattering of rock


 - APPROVED



QueenOfGoths said:


> and Depeche Mode!


 - DENIED


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

People are talking shit and it is painful. Time for a __~ and a walk around the building


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Grrr! All you Mode naysayers. You leave Dave and the boys alone!!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

Is Dave Gahan still alive? I can never remember


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, think so. Not really my cuppa.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Very. Second of the day. I blame the veggie soup from last night.


Veggie soup, and veggie food in general, does tend to give the most satisfying shits ime.  Not rock hard like you get with a meat diet.

Anyway, delightful talk of a morning, I must say.  Morning all!  Sun is shining here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Is Dave Gahan still alive? I can never remember





TruXta said:


> Yes, think so. Not really my cuppa.


Yes - he gave up the drugs a few years ago after technically dying of a heroin overdose! He is now a tattoed rock god

And I _so_ would!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2011)

morning sojjy, suns out down here as well.

lots i should be doing, can't find the motivation.....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I hate that moment when you get to work and have to switch off your mp3 player and you're rudely and abruptly transported from the rave you've been having in your head, to being in an office full of people talking about work. Ugh.
> 
> What music did other draggers listen to on the way into work this morning?


I TRIED to listen to a Be Good Tanyas album, but the cd player in my new/old car is fucking shite, and keeps turning itself off and then throwing discs out


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I TRIED to listen to a Be Good Tanyas album, but the cd player in my new/old car is fucking shite, and keeps turning itself off and then throwing discs out



Maybe the CD player just has good taste in music


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Maybe the CD player just has good taste in music


cheeky twat


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

I quite like the Be Good Tanyas actually. I was being needlessly provocative if I'm being honest.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I quite like the Be Good Tanyas actually. I was being needlessly provocative if I'm being honest.


Harrumph 

They're not the greatest band I know, but I just fancied a little honeyed singing down me earhole this morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

So very bored


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

Another batch of CVs have arrived in the post, cuntboss confiscated them before I had a chance to rifle through them though


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This morning I listened to
> 
> "Jackie" - Scott Walker



Classy cover. Now I want to listen to some Brel at lunchtime. On the way to work - from bed to bathroom to kitchen to lounge - I listened to the Today programme. Hardly inspiring.

Today has been dominated by salmon farming and sea lice so far. The joys of media intelligence.

Badgers, what global sausages are you expecting? Any merguez? I need to know.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Another batch of CVs have arrived in the post, cuntboss confiscated them before I had a chance to rifle through them though


 That is no fun!!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't actually remember but the evidence suggests I was listening to

Manu Chao
Massive Attack
Donni Darko version of mad world
Buble - moondance
Miles Davis - rocker
Moloko
100 % Acid Jazz
Norah Jones.

Now listening to Congo Natty having done Santana's 'smooth'.  Will possibly move to Caro Emerald.

Might try out that tanya bird.

Dave was on Breakfast the other day.

No, actually that was Gary  Numan.  Same difference.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I don't actually remember but the evidence suggests I was listening to
> 
> Manu Chao
> Massive Attack
> ...



You sadden me   Plus I _so_ would not Gary Numan!

I did have some Gary Numan on my i-pod for a while, then realised I wasn't 14 any more. Do have some Buzzcocks though, but they're good!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Badgers, what global sausages are you expecting? Any merguez? I need to know.



Wild Boar & Chive, Blesbok, Impala, Mouflon, Ostrich, Wildebeest and Zebra sausages


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Another batch of CVs have arrived in the post, cuntboss confiscated them before I had a chance to rifle through them though





Curse him and his meddling ways.

I kind of want to apply


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wild Boar & Chive, Blesbok, Impala, Mouflon, Ostrich, Wildebeest and Zebra sausages



Mmm, fancy  I await the reviews .


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

Lunch plans? I'm going to take a little stroll into the village and get some fresh air, and have a look round the charity shop for some jumpers/cardies for work, then back to ding some spuds and shovel cheese and butter in them. Will also have a dab of encona sauce 

Oooo actually, I've just remembered that I brought the last of last night's weed in with me to stop daughter from pinching it...might have a cheeky one skinner!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Mmmmmmmatessons


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Mmmmmmmatessons


Salty sausages!  That's my new swear word I reckon. SALTY SAUSAGES!!!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wild Boar & Chive, Blesbok, Impala, Mouflon, Ostrich, Wildebeest and Zebra sausages



Have they arrived yet?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Have they arrived yet?



 no


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Lunch plans? I'm going to take a little stroll into the village and get some fresh air, and have a look round the charity shop for some jumpers/cardies for work, then back to ding some spuds and shovel cheese and butter in them. Will also have a dab of encona sauce



Nice weather in SW18 so a stroll in the park 



sojourner said:


> Oooo actually, I've just remembered that I brought the last of last night's weed in with me to stop daughter from pinching it...might have a cheeky one skinner!



Norty norty


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

No real plans for lunch. I have some instant noodles in my bag so will have them and some crisps.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> no





Will you be eating any today or saving them for BSW?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will you be eating any today or saving them for BSW?



Saving them for BSW and beyond. There is a lot of sausage there and I also have to get in a decent amount of pork sausages too


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 25, 2011)

Ham, Jarlsberg, Maille mustard, cu and lettuce sarnie today. Will sit in the sunny kitchen to eat it. I need a change of scene.

I have been cheated out of finishing the sea lice job, bah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Salty sausages! That's my new swear word I reckon. SALTY SAUSAGES!!!



I like the way their tight skins feel in one's mouth when the hot juice spurts out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> I have been cheated out of finishing the sea lice job, bah



For hot sea lice lols & action I would recommend _Skinny Dip_ by Carl Hiaason.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Saving them for BSW and beyond. There is a lot of sausage there and I also have to get in a decent amount of pork sausages too



I still feel that I don't have enough.  47 in total atm. Will have to go to the butcher's at some point this week.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

I am going to the post office. To pay in a cheque. There will be a queue.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Norty norty


  Ahhh...nice aperitif that - now for some nom spuds


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I like the way their tight skins feel in one's mouth when the hot juice spurts out.


Just..._vulgar _


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just..._vulgar _


 
I don't understand what is vulgar. It's a sausage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Waiting for the post to make it to my desk. I have no sausage related anecdotes sadly


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> For hot sea lice lols & action I would recommend _Skinny Dip_ by Carl Hiaason.



Thanks, but I've had enough diseased dorsal fins for a lifetime


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2011)

busy busy - contributed towards 3 bundles today - took me most of the morning to get the boring documents together -


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2011)

just remembered, gave a quid to a beggar on Friday night - he was very proud of his new false teeth (upper set) and showed them to me.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

I want lunch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

Just had to go and buy a new tin opener as someone has broken the old one.  Cos a grand total of 44p from Asda, I might put it on my expenses


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 25, 2011)

go to local cafe, ask for tarka dal and garlic naan, take away please.

man wanders off to nann counte, looks at them, looks at me, says "you wanted plain naan, yes?"
"no" i say, "i want the garlic naan please"
"ok" he says, and puts my bread in a bag.
then wanders to food, looks at it, looks at me and says "you wanted chana dal, yes?"
"no, i say, "i want the tarka dal please"
puts food into container and hands me bread as well, "£4.15 please sir", hand him a tenner.
"so, that's a five pound note then...." and starts to count out the change accordingly.
"er, no, i think you'll find that's a ten pound note actually" 

don't know whether he was daft or on drugs....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had to go and buy a new tin opener as someone has broken the old one. Cos a grand total of 44p from Asda, I might put it on my expenses


who broke it? there needs to be an enquiry


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got 6" of baguette with butter, Milano salami, mozarella and coleslaw in, and I made it at home out of *fixin's. *Then I went out and bought S&V, rootbeer and a chocolate biscuit thingy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wild Boar & Chive, Blesbok, Impala, Mouflon, Ostrich, Wildebeest and Zebra sausages





Ron Merlin said:


> Mmm, fancy  I await the reviews .


I await an invite to tea


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> go to local cafe, ask for tarka dal and garlic naan, take away please.
> 
> man wanders off to nann counte, looks at them, looks at me, says "you wanted plain naan, yes?"
> "no" i say, "i want the garlic naan please"
> ...



what was the dal like?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> who broke it? there needs to be an enquiry


Rugby director, tbf it was pretty fucked anyway.  I think he was going to replace it, but I needed one straight away


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

my lunches are to boring for this thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Have just been trying to explain to Credit Card hater colleague what a 50 mile radius from the centre of London means

Him: "So that is 25 miles each way"
Me: "No it's 50 miles in any direction from a point in the centre of London
Him: "Isn't that 25 miles one way and 25 miles the other?"
Me: "No. If you draw a circle with Charing Cross Station in the centre it's 50 miles in any direction from Charing Cross"
Him: "So that's 100 miles then"
Me: "Well it's 100 miles from one edge of the circle to the opposite edge but not_ from_ Charing Cross"
Him: "100 miles in total then"
Me:


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got 6" of baguette with butter, Milano salami, mozarella and coleslaw in, and I made it at home out of *fixin's. *


You mean you stole it all from a breakfast buffet?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2011)

Bag of chips for lunch. They were good.

Also bought two apples and a clementine to cancel out the unhealthyness of the chips.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> my lunches are to boring for this thread


More boring than my tin of soup?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> my lunches are to boring for this thread


They can't be as boring as mine

Small bag of carrot sticks, sugar snap peas, baby plum tomatoes and radish
Philidelphia Extra Light Mini Pot
3 melba toasts
Bag of Velvet Crunch crisps

I am bored just reading it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> More boring than my tin of soup?





QueenOfGoths said:


> They can't be as boring as mine
> 
> Small bag of carrot sticks, sugar snap peas, baby plum tomatoes and radish
> Philidelphia Extra Light Mini Pot
> ...


Maybe it's the way I describe it - bit of sliced orange pepper, cucumber, iceberg lettuce, handful of spinach, sliced chicken breast, all tossed together with a tiny bit of olive oil - ta da chicken and salad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe it's the way I describe it - bit of sliced orange pepper, cucumber, iceberg lettuce, handful of spinach, sliced chicken breast, all tossed together with a tiny bit of olive oil - ta da chicken and salad


You see that sounds nice! Nice and fresh


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

I now have lunch, a brown baguette with piri-piri chicken from a local cafe.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You see that sounds nice! Nice and fresh


ah, the different description tactic worked


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Company meeting in 20 minutes, load of bollocks that I shall snooze through.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

might make a brew


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Bored. Putting off something boring I can't get my swede around


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Rain. So much rain!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

Ew, wet cycle home


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

Need a wee, then pay wages into bank. Hurrah.  Wine and meatballs tonight


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Rain. So much rain!



It just pissed down in SW18 but only for about 10-15 mins and now sunny


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Company meeting in 20 minutes, load of bollocks that I shall snooze through.



CANCELLED!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It just pissed down in SW18 but only for about 10-15 mins and now sunny


send it citywards please


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

Win


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Win


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 25, 2011)

Bit overcast in N22, nothing more.

Nice quiet afternoon here. Tea


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Win


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


>


 


> At one event near Times Square the club is sold out and *the dancefloor is lined with men*, most of them over 40.
> They're *far outnumbered by the number of young women*.



There is hope for us yet lads


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Why isn't there a new thread?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Why isn't there a new thread?



what


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It just pissed down in SW18 but only for about 10-15 mins and now sunny



Just had another downpour in W1T



Badgers said:


> Win



 I am _so_ going to forward that to Mr.QofG's - though generally after seeing him and his mates dance the ladies disappear!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> what



Post-10k thread. Need some virgin snow to play on.

Pissing down on the Embankment btw


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Post-10k thread. Need some virgin snow to play on.



New thread for new year I think?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 25, 2011)

Now raining in N22. The garden will be happy at least.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice and sunny in LS1


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Win


Jesus fucking wept


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 25, 2011)

Orf


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2011)

thinking about going to the gardening section


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

11 minutes...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2011)

cunting off


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2011)

almost....


----------



## Me76 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am back in the country and my out of office is now in. See you in a week draggers!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

Have managed to lock myself out of logmein plus the laptop I do my work on (an old one but it has word) is fucked which means I can't do any work at home tomorrow. Bollocks


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2011)

Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't that a good thing?


Well....yes, possibly  But I feel guilty about messing up my remote access log in (though I think a password change sorts that out) and not being able to do any work. Though if Mr. QofG's sorts out the other laptop I should be able to at least do some work just not on my my own desktop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2011)

morning! 

another happy day at work 

no one else is in yet


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Unproductive workers should lose their right to claim unfair dismissal, a leaked government report says.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

Was reading that this morning (actually was this article)... nothing surprises me any more with this government 

"employment law is slanted towards employees" ffs, that's what its there for isn't it?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2011)

Tried to get in early today but once again arrived at 9:30ish. I really need to work on that.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Tried to get in early today but once again arrived at 9:30ish. I really need to work on that.



Sleep at your desk.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> "employment law is slanted towards employees" ffs, that's what its there for isn't it?


Yeh, you'd fucking think, eh?! 

Morning all.  MUST DO SOME WORK!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning all!

Just making some toast back in a minute!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Sleep at your desk.



That's what I do all day, I don't want to do it all night too.

If I turn to my right, this is what I see this morning:


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

tenant sent a picture of him and his 'girlfriend' to prove he hadn't been asking out another tenant and harassin her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tenant sent a picture of him and his 'girlfriend' to prove he hadn't been asking out another tenant and harassin her


 I hope it was him crudely shopped next to a photo of Cheryl Cole!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like another teagate is brewing (or not, which is the problem) here


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That's what I do all day, I don't want to do it all night too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like another teagate is brewing (or not, which is the problem) here


One of these on each desk. It's the only way!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know the bloke - often see him in dirty shirts, stained trousers, he smells musty

are these attractive traits admired by Ladies?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like another teagate is brewing (or not, which is the problem) here



People are being quite good with tea/coffee today


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know the bloke - often see him in dirty shirts, stained trousers, he smells musty
> 
> are these attractive traits admired by Ladies?


I'll leave that to the actual Ladies on the thread to answer.

In other news, I bought a pair of £5 fluffy ugg type boots for sat sitting at my freezing cold desk all winter.  I am wearing them under my kecks though, so as not to look stupid


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Last day of freedom before fucking off to Egypt for a month, followed by 10 days back in Uk then two months in Basra.

Good by green and pleasant land, aurevoir alcohol my friend. Back Feb 2012 insh allah


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know the bloke - often see him in dirty shirts, stained trousers, he smells musty



I imagine he is saying the same thing about you at the moment


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know the bloke - often see him in dirty shirts, stained trousers, he smells musty
> 
> are these attractive traits admired by Ladies?


Mustiness is not a trait I tend to look for in men tbh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mustiness is not a trait I tend to look for in men tbh



How about Mustelidae?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

nowt wrong with stained trousers


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems my plan to hang washing outside is buggered then 

Holiday drag today but plan is to do ALL the chores today and then I have 4 straight chore free days off in a nice tidy home


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of these on each desk. It's the only way!





machine cat said:


> People are being quite good with tea/coffee today


Looks like there is a potential milk scandal too


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seems my plan to hang washing outside is buggered then



Send it up here - there's not a cloud in the sky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How about Mustelidae?


I did have to look up Mustelidae but now I know what they are I like them!

plus weasel is one of my nicknames


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Last day of freedom before fucking off to Egypt for a month, followed by 10 days back in Uk then two months in Basra.
> 
> Good by green and pleasant land, aurevoir alcohol my friend. Back Feb 2012 insh allah



On the plus side...plenty of sun, no booze, no family christmas and no birthday bullshit. No electrickery or gas bills and no living costs..

I'm doing the glass half full CBT thing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> On the plus side...plenty of sun, no booze, no family christmas and no birthday bullshit. No electrickery or gas bills and no living costs..
> 
> I'm doing the glass half full CBT thing



I think that I would go for it. Gonna miss those thing but a good chance to get healthy and stuff. Not sure how chilled out Basra is going to be though?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Last day of freedom before fucking off to Egypt for a month, followed by 10 days back in Uk then two months in Basra.
> 
> Good by green and pleasant land, aurevoir alcohol my friend. Back Feb 2012 insh allah


 
Good luck.

Can you not ask to be posted in Erbil instead?   Or Brighton?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Unproductive workers should lose their right to claim unfair dismissal, a leaked government report says.


all part of Gideon's cunning plan to reinvigorate the economy by letting employers sack anyone they like, for whatever reason they like, and not worry about it. cos that will definitely stimulate the economy and boost jobs eh?!


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Can you not ask to be posted in Erbil instead?   Or Brighton?



Erbils ace, lots of ginger hair and blue eyed friendly people 

Was in Brighton last weekend top place,  considering moving there


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> On the plus side...plenty of sun, no booze, no family christmas and no birthday bullshit. No electrickery or gas bills and no living costs..
> 
> I'm doing the glass half full CBT thing


...and bloody lovely food 

what do you do?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what do you do?


heh - beat me to it

you nosey cow


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Erbils ace, lots of ginger hair and blue eyed friendly people
> 
> Was in Brighton last weekend top place, considering moving there


I'm going to Brighton on Saturday - some big all night thingie going on - 6pm-6am - fireworks and that - my mate told me about it and I wasn't really listening but said I'd go down.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Erbils ace, lots of ginger hair and blue eyed friendly people
> 
> Was in Brighton last weekend top place, considering moving there


ginger people ftw


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ginger people ftw


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ginger people ftw


before it went grey - there was ginger in my beard  not a lot, but a slight tinge of ginge


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr ManFlu has finally caved in and gone to the shop for some milk


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> before it went grey - there was ginger in my beard  not a lot, but a slight tinge of ginge


i've started to go grey around me sideboards


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've started to go grey around me sideboards


that is a reason for celebration - grey ftw!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've started to go grey around me sideboards


Me too, but being a ginge woman, I am going to be like most of my tribe, and never EVER go grey. I will keep my colour out of a bottle for as long as I live!

Have to say though that I am in deep mourning over the greying of the pubage area.  My ginger minge has always been my pride and joy, and I have gazed lovingly at it many a time just after having a wee, in the sunlight. And now...now...it has filthy fucking GREY in there


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

the rain is here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Moar and more grey head hair here. Beard is grey, dark brown, light brown and ginger


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> the rain is here


the rain is here too


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> the rain is here



Annoying innit. Hiding indoors today


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

I find it hard to sympathise, I started getting white hair in my mid-twenties


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I find it hard to sympathise, I started getting white hair in my mid-twenties


early 20s I started to notice grey hairs


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely and sunny here


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I find it hard to sympathise, I started getting white hair in my mid-twenties


My best mate did too.

You should still sympathise otherwise I'll just think you're a heartless mare


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My best mate did too.
> 
> You should still sympathise otherwise I'll just think you're a heartless mare


innit!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm going to Brighton on Saturday - some big all night thingie going on - 6pm-6am - fireworks and that - my mate told me about it and I wasn't really listening but said I'd go down.



Brighton or Lewes?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You should still sympathise otherwise I'll just think you're a heartless mare





Paulie Tandoori said:


> innit!!


white pubes yet?


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...and bloody lovely food
> 
> what do you do?



Sexy title is hostile environment medic


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> white pubes yet?


*peeks downwards*

nope, not yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Sexy title is hostile environment medic


ah, fair play, very noble profession imo 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> *peeks downwards*
> 
> nope, not yet


empathise dammit


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lovely and sunny here


And here


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> white pubes yet?






Paulie Tandoori said:


> *peeks downwards*
> 
> nope, not yet



cunt


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lovely and sunny here





sojourner said:


> And here



If I courier up my washing can you hang it out for me cheers


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Sexy title is hostile environment medic


ooOOoo that is a nice title  

Can we call you Nursey instead though?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If I courier up my washing can you hang it out for me cheers


Now...what IS that phrase...?

Erm...

Let me think...

fuck OFF!

Yeh that's it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ooOOoo that is a nice title
> 
> Can we call you Nursey instead though?



Or Nursey-Noo?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Now...what IS that phrase...?
> 
> Erm...
> 
> ...


Diplomatic


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

matron?


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ooOOoo that is a nice title
> 
> Can we call you Nursey instead though?



You're funny I'll kill you last 

Call me shipman!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or Nursey-Noo?


Or Bernard?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> And here



Nicest day of the week so far here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

It's sunny in Maidenhead at the moment but I believe there is rain and cat biting disgruntlement forecast for later


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ooOOoo that is a nice title
> 
> Can we call you Nursey instead though?


you can call me anything you like love


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

Urgh. Rainy out, which goes with my half-ill, half working from home mode. Cough cough, cough, all fucking night. I hate coughing.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Cider (cunt) drag  

Lots of chores done. Have many more to do but thinking perhaps heading to town for late lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

You will get wet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Urgh. Rainy out, which goes with my half-ill, half working from home mode. Cough cough, cough, all fucking night. I hate coughing.



Know anyone who likes coughing?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Know anyone who likes coughing?


as my aunty used to say

it's not the cough,that carries you off,
it's the coffin they carry you off in.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

No.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> as my aunty used to say
> 
> it's not the cough,that carries you off,
> it's the coffin they carry you off in.



That's morbid.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Sexy title is hostile environment medic



You'll end up like Sas.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> You will get wet



Yes, quite possibly it will be wet. Been good on the chores but getting cabin fever now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's morbid.


you haven't met my aunty


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brighton or Lewes?


Brighton I think, mate lives in the lanes?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Right, seriously folks - time to vote.  Do we call silverfish:

1. Nursey

2. Nursey Noo

3. Matron

?

I'm torn between 2 and 3 (now that I know it winds him up )


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes, quite possibly it will be wet. Been good on the chores but getting cabin fever now.


pizza?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right, seriously folks - time to vote. Do we call silverfish:
> 
> 1. Nursey
> 
> ...


If we go with 3 do we all have to talk like Kenneth Williams?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Brighton I think, mate lives in the lanes?



Thought it might be the Lewes thing - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lewes-bonfire-night.263040/

You would love it there Marty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> 1. Nursey
> 2. Nursey Noo
> 3. Matron



I like them all.
4. should have been 'Matron Moo' for added win though?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> pizza?



No. I think that is tomorrow 

I have some chicken, bacon, onions, shallots, tomatoes and peppers to use up. Thinking about what to do....


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

Matron for me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. I think that is tomorrow
> 
> I have some chicken, bacon, onions, shallots, tomatoes and peppers to use up. Thinking about what to do....


I see chicken fajitas with a bacon and tomato sarnie for tomorrow.

Where you lunching though?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Matron for me.


and me

in other news - Lazyboss has cunted off again this afternoon - TOIL


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thought it might be the Lewes thing - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lewes-bonfire-night.263040/
> 
> You would love it there Marty



i've heard of that - my mate comes from near Honiton in Devon, they have a big bonfire do there as well, with folk walking around with burning stuff on their heads and rolling around burning barrows as well


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

being a lapsed catholic (and you can never leave apparently - unless excommunicated by the Pope) I tend to stay indoors on bonfire night - proddies with fireworks -


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> being a lapsed catholic (and *you can never leave apparently - unless excommunicated by the Pope*) I tend to stay indoors on bonfire night - proddies with fireworks -



What?! No one told me this!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What?! No one told me this!


we should commit diabolical acts leaving the pope no choice


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

Load up on wifebeater-juice and have at it lads!

In retrospect that didn't come out quite the way I wanted it to...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like I can relax about the phantom clown slasher now

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...oax-clown-stab-attack-rumours-72703-29658223/



> Bizarre rumours that a man dressed as a clown had been spotted slashing at people on Tyneside swept Newcastle and Gateshead.
> 
> ...
> With echoes of scenes from the hit horror film Scream, the man in costume was said to be tapping on people’s windows with a huge knife.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If we go with 3 do we all have to talk like Kenneth Williams?


Yes of course - what else?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I
> 4. should have been 'Matron Moo' for added win though?


Nah, doesn't flow well

So, that's 2 for Matron - come on chaps, fucking well vote you big shower o shites


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nah, doesn't flow well
> 
> So, that's 2 for Matron - come on chaps, fucking well vote you big shower o shites


I already said Matron


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I see chicken fajitas with a bacon and tomato sarnie for tomorrow.
> 
> Where you lunching though?



Very little chicken. Just a little bit to use up. Not really eaten yet, just coffee, cider and a sliver of toast.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nah, doesn't flow well
> 
> So, that's 2 for Matron - come on chaps, fucking well vote you big shower o shites


Nursey, for me. not that i'm kiny or anything you understand....

mushroom and asparagus pie, mash and gravy here, now being washed down with a pepsi max. dinner heaven


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 26, 2011)

Soooo pissed off! How long should it take an NHS manager to get back to you on whehter you can have annual leave at the end of November? Especially when you have told them that you need to book a ticket - with prices going up and up. Monday morning I mailed her. Sent a second e-mail yesterday: no response. Gave her a call about 30 minutes ago; says she saw it and will get back to me.
I know it's New Moon but I am murderous!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Very little chicken. Just a little bit to use up. Not really eaten yet, just coffee, cider and a sliver of toast.



Bad to the bone Bajjy!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I already said Matron


I know - I counted you 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> Nursey, for me. not that i'm kiny or anything you understand....



Noted.  The Nursey bit, not the kinky bit.  Ahem.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I know - I counted you


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Soooo pissed off! How long should it take an NHS manager to get back to you on whehter you can have annual leave at the end of November? Especially when you have told them that you need to book a ticket - with prices going up and up. Monday morning I mailed her. Sent a second e-mail yesterday: no response. Gave her a call about 30 minutes ago; says she saw it and will get back to me.
> I know it's New Moon but I am murderous!!!!!



she will email you in December


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it only half 2?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it only half 2?


I didn't know until you said


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You'll end up like Sas.



What happened to him


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> What happened to him


 
He turned into Sas.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> He turned into Sas.


Vote


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I didn't know until you said


I was hoping that all the clocks here were running slow or something


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

Matron.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it only half 2?



Time to go out  

Sun is out


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

I feckin hate nurses, almost on a par with GP receptionist :-(


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> I feckin hate nurses, almost on a par with GP receptionist :-(



What'd they do to you to merit such opprobrium?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

Matron for me too! But then I do model myself on Hattie Jacques 

In other news I am feeling rotten today - think I may be getting a cold - so am wrapped up in my slanket keeping warm.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> I feckin hate nurses, almost on a par with GP receptionist :-(



I hate nurses more than estate agents and traffic wardens combined


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Matron for me too! But then I do model myself on Hattie Jacques
> 
> In other news I am feeling rotten today - think I may be getting a cold - so am wrapped up in my alanket keeping warm.



Alanket?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Matron for me too! But then I do model myself on Hattie Jacques
> 
> In other news I am feeling rotten today - think I may be getting a cold - so am wrapped up in my alanket keeping warm.



Henceforth I shall refer to my preferred blanky as the A-lanket, and then give the SO the b-lanket.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

I have tea.....*NEON* - I HAVE SOME TEA....not than I'm gloating or anything.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Alanket?


Slanket....but ahit at typing


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have tea.....*NEON* - I HAVE SOME TEA....not than I'm gloating or anything.



I just had a cup of PGs with loads of honey for my throat. I only drink tea when I'm ill.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Slanket....but ahit at typing



I am more of a poncho man myself but each to their own eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I just had a cup of PGs with loads of honey for my throat. I only drink tea when I'm ill.


I have PG tips pyramid bags - only 'cos they were on offer at Sainsburys. No honey for me though, don't like honey in tea it seems too....continental!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I hate nurses more than estate agents and traffic wardens combined


how can you hate nurses????


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have tea.....*NEON* - I HAVE SOME TEA....not than I'm gloating or anything.


I am waiting for one *AGAIN*


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

It is done *bows head*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> how can you hate nurses????



Twas a joke Paulie old bean. They are diamonds in the rough and have put me together a few times


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have PG tips pyramid bags - only 'cos they were on offer at Sainsburys. No honey for me though, don't like honey in tea it seems too....continental!



It's only cuz it soothes the throat and doesn't mess with my bowel movements like candy soothers do.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am waiting for one *AGAIN*



*sups mug of tea*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Twas a joke Paulie old bean. They are diamonds in the rough and have put me together a few times


and as an added bonus, they don't half look nice in their uniforms...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *sups mug of tea*


Mr ManFlu has just made a pot, it's only taken him 2 hours.  Cuntboss is well overdue to make one too


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got a raisin & biscuit Yorkie from the vending machine.

I am going to call my first album "Vending your selection".


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

office conversation has moved on to pizza.

i am the only one who likes donner meat pizza


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

I go to all the trouble of starting a new thread and you all ignore it

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/silverfish-shall-henceforth-be-known-as-matron.283198/


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

does it have flashing lights or tea?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

What, my thread?

No


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

white pubes?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> white pubes?


shutupshutupSHUTUP 

and I had to wait five fucking seconds to post this


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> shutupshutupSHUTUP
> 
> and I had to wait five fucking seconds to post this


Calm down love, I have more than you


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Calm down love, I have more than you


What, grey pubes?

Really?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

They're white!  (they really are white, hair isn't grey - someone told me).

You posted on here when you first found one, and I was like a bit "fuck you I've had them for years"


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> They're white!  (they really are white, hair isn't grey - someone told me).
> 
> You posted on here when you first found one, and I was like a bit "fuck you I've had them for years"


Are they? They're fucking nasty is what they are, compared to my burnished auburn glossy beauties. No like 'em.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

white pubes, grey pubes, ginger minger pubes, it doesn't matter, i'm fucking the fuck off in five


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

it would matter if you had one!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

haha!!  [/pickmans-mode]

night all


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

night paulie x


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> white pubes, grey pubes, ginger minger pubes, it doesn't matter, i'm fucking the fuck off in five



cunt



Biddlybee said:


> it would matter if you had one!



InDEED!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

Despite the fact that I have been going grey up top since I was in my early 20's my pubes remain a forest..mmm, that makes them sound a bit unruly...a glade of brunette glossy-ness!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Just had pizza


----------



## machine cat (Oct 26, 2011)

off...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had pizza


Takeaway or shop bought or home made?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off...


Can smell you from here


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had pizza


franco manca?


----------



## silverfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Ginger and grey beard, grey chest wig and normal pubes


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Ginger and grey beard, grey chest wig and normal pubes


And that's just your mum!

I have a strange combo actually - despite having ginger collar and cuffs, my armpit hair is black, and my eyebrows are a sort of dark grey


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

I have had a shower. Mmmmm shower. Bajjy's drinking in the Albert the bastard.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyway, m'off ,meself now

Taraaaaa


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2011)

To cheer up anyone still at work, here is a picture of my desk:


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> To cheer up anyone still at work, here is a picture of my desk:


 
Is that a picture of you about to go home.   And if so how is that meant to cheer me up?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

and do you have a hard hat coloured in like a polo helmet?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Is that a picture of you about to go home. And if so how is that meant to cheer me up?



I am still here


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

28 cunting minutes to go.  Need an excuse to fuck off early.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> and do you have a hard hat coloured in like a polo helmet?



Yes, I do.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah sweet Friday


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Ah sweet Friday


It's Friday here in my time zone too. And all of next week off. If I don't get a barrage of abuse for this within the next hour I'll be most disappointed.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

morning


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2011)

mornin! another fun day at work


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

Morning!



Biddlybee said:


> Ah sweet Friday


It is a good job I am off on Monday


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> It is a good job I am off on Monday



Cunts, the lot of ya!


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2011)

Morning All: I'm not dragging as been off all week but here as I need assistance from the lovely Bee.....could you pop into the winter coats thread and post up a image of the coat I'm talking about on ASOS please?.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> It is a good job I am off on Monday


haha  i'm off on monday too 

and tuesday  

and wednesday   

and thursday    

and friday


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2011)

Back to work drag. Still not left the cough in the dust, but feeling better.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Another Monday cunt here. Today and Friday to get through first.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm doing 5 day weeks until christmas 

I don't have any holiday booked at all 

You can all fuck off


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm doing 5 day weeks until christmas
> 
> I don't have any holiday booked at all
> 
> You can all fuck off


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm doing 5 day weeks until christmas
> 
> I don't have any holiday booked at all
> 
> You can all fuck off


Well if you will go off and get married and have a honeymoon...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have great hopes of being a Monday cunt as well, will need it after a Brighton weekend


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm doing 5 day weeks until christmas
> 
> I don't have any holiday booked at all
> 
> You can all fuck off



Same here  apart  from Monday, if lazyboss oks it *shakes fist* but my new leave year starts next week, so I may take a couple of days before xmas - and might even build up to a flexi day as well


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have great hopes of being a Monday cunt as well, will need it after a Brighton weekend


you're getting aulder


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha  i'm off on monday too
> 
> and tuesday
> 
> ...


isn't that called "the sack"?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's Friday here in my time zone too. And all of next week off. If I don't get a barrage of abuse for this within the next hour I'll be most disappointed.


just taking the piss really aren't you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Morning all. Feeling a bit feeble and sorry for myself today  Boo!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

oh quoggy  please tell me you're at home?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How are your cheeks though? They were red and inflamed in my dream last night. Hence the mumps/chicken pox diagnosis


I think you must be a bit psychic, I woke up at about 3am this morning with a sore ear/throat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> oh quoggy  please tell me you're at home?


No  I am really worried about the amount of time I've had off sick this year. I did come in late though (but still arrived before Sideshow Boss ) and will leave try to leave early!



neonwilderness said:


> I think you must be a bit psychic, I woke up at about 3am this morning with a sore ear/throat



 I wonder if it works with lottery numbers....!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> isn't that called "the sack"?


no. it's called 'being on holiday'.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wonder if it works with lottery numbers....!


Let us know if you dream any


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

Just had to handle some old files from the late 60's and had to wear gloves and a dust mask - not because the documents were delicate or dusty, but just in case a hippy touched them.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Ah sweet Friday



 cunt

Morning all!  Despite best intentions of getting the invoicing done by now, I have mainly just fucked about looking up an old mate on facebook and replying to another


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 27, 2011)

Morning all.

Tired still. Have managed to dodge the worst of the work this morning, though, apart from a brief bit of proofing. Since then I have been examining photos of a stadium renovation  *rubs knees*

Second coffee isn't working


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

I will be a Monday cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No  I am really worried about the amount of time I've had off sick this year. I did come in late though (but still arrived before Sideshow Boss ) and will leave try to leave early!


I understand that honey, but got to look after yourself too


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Tired still. Have managed to dodge the worst of the work this morning, though, apart from a brief bit of proofing. Since then I have been examining photos of a stadium renovation  *rubs knees*
> 
> Second coffee isn't working


I thought that said pooing then - not proofing


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I understand that honey, but got to look after yourself too


this ^^


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I thought that said pooing then - not proofing



Give it time, I've just had a coffee and a smoke...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm doing 5 day weeks until christmas
> 
> I don't have any holiday booked at all
> 
> You can all fuck off



You're not special you know. I have fuck all hols until Xmas, and even then I'm not sure how much time I'll get off as we'll be balls deep in the endgame of the current project.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I understand that honey, but got to look after yourself too


I will do 

In better news I have just treated myself to this - both the dress and the little bolero top, for £13.98 (including postage)!!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You're not special you know. I have fuck all hols until Xmas, and even then I'm not sure how much time I'll get off as we'll be balls deep in the endgame of the current project.



There are no winners


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

Lunch plans? Bit wet here but am off to the market to buy some cider and a can of soup.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans? Bit wet here but am off to the market to buy some cider and a can of soup.


Same old, same old for me - though yesterday I had beans, a big can-full as well, on toast - I do however have to go to the shop for sausage and mash which has been _demanded_ for tea tonight!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans? Bit wet here but am off to the market to buy some cider and a can of soup.


I'm off out to buy some drugs, or some ibuprofen at least


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2011)

Lunch plans - am making it a habit to go for a brief stroll in the daylight every day now, so that and a trip to the charity shop.  Then I have some ham which I will fashion, using a sesame bun and some brahn bread, into a bap and a butty, with butter, and mustard.  I will also have a nice cup of coffee, and then a Galaxy caramel cake bar (or 2) 

After lunch, I will do some work. Ahem.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm off out to buy some drugs, or some ibuprofen at least




Credit Card hater isn't in today as he is unwell. He is one of those people who is never ill so we reckon it's the plague!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I will do
> 
> In better news I have just treated myself to this - both the dress and the little bolero top, for £13.98 (including postage)!!


very cute, a bargain and very you! Where from?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 27, 2011)

Oo, lunch in less than a minute. Usual ham/Jarlsberg/salad sarnie. Might have onion relish again today. The cat will no doubt demand some ham. Bloody hollow legs.

I may even look out of the window.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> very cute, a bargain and very you! Where from?


Kate's Clothing - they are quite goth and some of their clothes, especially the high heeled shoes scare me *, but I like their stuff!

http://www.katesclothing.co.uk/

I was hoping these would be in the sale but no luck!





* like these - they scare me but I wish I could wear them

http://www.katesclothing.co.uk/Metropolis-Shiny-Red-Zepellin-Boots-p/metzepelredpat.htm


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans? Bit wet here but am off to the market to buy some cider and a can of soup.



I think I'll go to M&S and buy a tub of hummous and some pitta bread.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

I have same salad as the rest of the week, but today it'll be with sardines or tuna


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same old, same old for me - though yesterday I had beans, a big can-full as well, on toast - I do however have to go to the shop for sausage and mash which has been _demanded_ for tea tonight!



You're not waiting for next week? 



hiccup said:


> I think I'll go to M&S and buy a tub of hummous and some pitta bread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Credit Card hater isn't in today as he is unwell. He is one of those people who is never ill so we reckon it's the plague!


Maybe he's had an unpleasant experience with a bacs payment or something 

I'm not too bad, we're supposed to be going a friend's wedding reception tonight though which I can't really be arsed with


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *You're not waiting for next week?*



I pointed that out but was met with squeals of non-sausage anguish so gave in!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> * like these - they scare me but I wish I could wear them
> 
> http://www.katesclothing.co.uk/Metropolis-Shiny-Red-Zepellin-Boots-p/metzepelredpat.htm


not my style, but those heels are ace... all the detail!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I pointed that out but was met with squeals of non-sausage anguish so gave in!



Some people just can't wait


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same old, same old for me - though yesterday I had beans, a big can-full as well, on toast - I do however have to go to the shop for sausage and mash which has been _demanded_ for tea tonight!


sausages are a human right


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You're not waiting for next week?


sausage consumption should not be limited to 1 week a year


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sausage consumption should not be limited to 1 week a year



True say, however I'm not touching any of my sausages until next week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sausage consumption should not be limited to 1 week a year


1 week of constant consumption?  That averages at about 27 minutes per day


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 1 week of constant consumption? That averages at about 27 minutes per day


not if you are eating sausages 24/7 for one week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

I have returned with 16 sausages! 8 Lincolnshire and 8 Cumberland (2 packs for £3.00 in Saisnburys). Plus some mash (I know could, should, buy tatties and mash them myself but I am feeling lazy..er, I mean feeble!) and some maple popcorn (part of Boots healthy eating range).


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


I don't think I have ever had Smash


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't think I have ever had Smash


can't remember having it either - mum always mashed spuds - she loved us


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

sag aloo, rice, onion salad and sauce


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2011)

Unpleasant bun-fight of a meeting coming up, where we have to justify what we've spent our time on to a bunch of bean-counting fucknuts. Don't worry, we've got our responses ready. To wit, when you change the spec every two weeks, then what the fuck do you expect?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have returned with 16 sausages! 8 Lincolnshire and 8 Cumberland (2 packs for £3.00 in Saisnburys). Plus some mash (I know could, should, buy tatties and mash them myself but I am feeling lazy..er, I mean feeble!) and some maple popcorn (part of Boots healthy eating range).



Do they have the Red Tractor label on the packet?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You're not waiting for next week?



The hummous thing turned out to be a total lie. I forgot I had some leftover veg casserole and dumplings in the fridge.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Do they have the Red Tractor label on the packet?


Ooh I didn't look - when I next go near the fridge I shall check.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

three years and people still insist on not using the right logo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

I want a cup of tea...but I don't want to get up and make one.........who likes making tea ..*.NEON...TEA please??*


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want a cup of tea...but I don't want to get up and make one.........who likes making tea ..*.NEON...TEA please??*



I have tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

Cunts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have tea




Oh, I have checked the sausages - the do have a Pork Assured label...but no red tractor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunts

















A bit of milk, no sugar. Ta!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh, I have checked the sausages - the do have a Pork Assured label...but no red tractor



Hmmm... Noddy tells us to look for the Red Tractor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hmmm... Noddy tells us to look for the Red Tractor


 I have not only let myself down...I've let Noddy down!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have tea


me too.

what's the red tractor?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have not only let myself down...I've let Noddy down!!



It's alright, I'll ask him to forgive you when I meet him on Wednesday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's alright, I'll ask him to forgive you when *I meet him on Wednesday*.


What's this ? Is is a sausage related activity!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A bit of milk, no sugar. Ta!


I think I may have to start dropping subtle hints such as "When are you putting the kettle on you lazy cunt" soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

how many cups have you made today neon?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's this ? Is is a sausage related activity!



Well he's touring the country during BSW to find Britain's best banger and will be in Leeds on Wednesday (although it doesn't say where exactly in Leeds) so meeting him is entirely possible.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

I reckon you can find out!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well he's touring the country during BSW to find Britain's best banger and will be in Leeds on Wednesday (although it doesn't say where exactly in Leeds) so meeting him is entirely possible.


Fantastic!! - oh please, _please_ try and meet him, a picture of you and Noddy - with a plate of bangers - would be just so brilliant 

Do you think he has to shout "It's SAU-SAGE WEEK" in the same way as he shouts "It's CHRIST-MAS"! I hope so .


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> how many cups have you made today neon?


Two pots (half 8 and lunch time), Mr ManFlu made one at about half 10, cuntboss has made fuck all as per usual


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Two pots (half 8 and lunch time), Mr ManFlu made one at about half 10, cuntboss has made fuck all as per usual


 you should just not let him have any tea, ever again, ever.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

where's all the kinky boots gone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> where's all the kinky boots gone?


Just for you paulie (sadly not my boots. Or legs for that matter!)


----------



## hiccup (Oct 27, 2011)

Think I'll make myself (and no-one else)  a cup of tea.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I reckon you can find out!



I am checking the BSW website every hour.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic!! - oh please, _please_ try and meet him, a picture of you and Noddy - with a plate of bangers - would be just so brilliant
> 
> Do you think he has to shout "It's SAU-SAGE WEEK" in the same way as he shouts "It's CHRIST-MAS"! I hope so .



 This will have to be done!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you should just not let him have any tea, ever again, ever.


Mr ManFlu has caved in and made some as I thought he might.  I was just going to wait for cuntboss to mention it then tell her it was her turn


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just for you paulie (sadly not my boots. Or legs for that matter!)


oh, thanks 

you legs would like nicer tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr. Moany has just been in - apparently the new chairs give him backache....so just like his old one then. And any chair he probably ever sits on


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Two pots (half 8 and lunch time), Mr ManFlu made one at about half 10, cuntboss has made fuck all as per usual



I hate cuntboss


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hate cuntboss


The feeling is share with several other members of staff here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

no one makes anyone tea here

totally uncivilised


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

barbarians


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> three years and people still insist on not using the right logo



We have annual pep talks about what logo to use where and why.

ham/blt/prawn mayo combo from M&S for lunch and popped in to see bluestreak while he occupies london.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2011)

God, you lot drink loads of tea doncha?  I never drink tea, apart from 1) when hungover or 2) with/after chips n egg (cos it's the law then).

Right, so, invoicing DONE, porn watched, frustration experienced, objectives for later on firmed up


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no one makes anyone tea here
> 
> totally uncivilised


I would prefer that tbh.  Mr ManFlu would probably still end up making cuntboss' tea though


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> God, you lot drink loads of tea doncha? I never drink tea, apart from 1) when hungover or 2) with/after chips n egg (cos it's the law then).


Coffee?


sojourner said:


> Right, so, invoicing DONE, *porn watched*, frustration experienced, objectives for later on firmed up


At work?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I would prefer that tbh. Mr ManFlu would probably still end up making cuntboss' tea though


lickyarsed Mr Manflu


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I'm coming down with a cold


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lickyarsed Mr Manflu


He is just scared of her


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

Joker is really going for the chocolates today. Obviously I don't give a fuck what people eat, but when they stand in the room and start throwing chocolates around to justify the fact they want one every five minutes it gets annoying.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Joker is really going for the chocolates today. Obviously I don't give a fuck what people eat, but when they stand in the room and start throwing chocolates around to justify the fact they want one every five minutes it gets annoying.



Mr. QofG's has a biscuit and chocolate nazi in his office. If anyone brings in stuff to share it finds its way into the cupboard behind her desk and the rest of the staff have to go and plead for a biccy - apparently along the lines of
Hungry person: "Oh, could I have one of those biscuits please?"
Biscuit Nazi: "What biscuits?"
Hungry person: "The ones 'colleague' brought in for us all"
Biscuit Nazi: "Oh...those...they're for all of us are they?"
Hungry Person: "Yes"
Biscuit Nazi (reluctantly opening the cupboard and looking angry): "I suppose so"

Except if you are Mr.QofG's who I suspect just goes and gets one while shouting "Biscuit for me!"


----------



## machine cat (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has a biscuit and chocolate nazi in his office. If anyone brings in stuff to share it finds its way into the cupboard behind her desk and the rest of the staff have to go and plead for a biccy - apparently along the lines of
> Hungry person: "Oh, could I have one of those biscuits please?"
> Biscuit Nazi: "What biscuits?"
> Hungry person: "The ones 'colleague' brought in for us all"
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has a biscuit and chocolate nazi in his office. If anyone brings in stuff to share it finds its way into the cupboard behind her desk and the rest of the staff have to go and plead for a biccy


Cuntboss has tried that but fortunately for us it never works


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Right, I am outta here. Home to sausages and bed!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Coffee?
> At work?



I have the odd coffee but don't really like having any more than my morning 2 cups cos it dehydrates me

And erm yes, porn, at work, on Reception.  It's a skill you know   Really don't know why I do it though cos it just gets me all twitchy


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Home to sausages and bed!


Same!

Well...not _quite_ the same *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2011)

I want cheese on toast now... stupid urban


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

The sausage, mash, gravy _and_ mushy peas were excellent. Back to bed in a minute!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The sausage, mash, gravy _and_ mushy peas were excellent. Back to bed in a minute!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I want cheese on toast now... stupid urban


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Early drag. Ms Neon has just left to go to Whitby, I'm going back to bed for a bit


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 28, 2011)

Fecking hell, Neon, yes, go back to sleep!  It has to be way too early yet!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Good morning DragScamps 

Happy Freeday to one and all. Been a pleasing few days off here at home. Not done a great deal but home is tidy and plenty of R&R has been had already. Up at 05:00 this morning to watch the Indian F1 practise and now some pottering to pass the day


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Fecking hell, Neon, yes, go back to sleep! It has to be way too early yet!


Managed another hour or so.  In the office now, today could be a long day


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

Future Self has just called saying he'll be in around mid-day because the double glazers have "just turned up"


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Is that a euphemism for something?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Plenty hand shandies?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a euphemism for something?





It's funny how these things never happen on a weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's funny how these things never happen on a weekend


Well there's no need to skive off of a weekend


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2011)

Morning draggers.  Just got up and about to head to a greasy spoon for full breakfast. Then heading off to explore some bits of North Cornwall I've not seen before.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

Friday!

Saw six herons alongside the Thames this morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Saw six herons alongside the Thames this morning.


It must be a sign!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Email just in:



> Amazon.co.uk recommends "My Little Pony - Twinkle Wish Adventure [DVD]" based on items you purchased or told us you own.



What have I been buying?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2011)

morning! 

I took a rather nice picture earlier which i will share with you when i've downloaded it from my camera


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It must be a sign!



Sign of an empty fish pond?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

Amazon recommended me walker's crisps once.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Email just in:
> 
> What have I been buying?


click on 'fix this recommendation' and it will tell you what utterly unrelated item they've used to create a tenuous link to this my little pony nonsense


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sign of an empty fish pond?


The Thames is a bit more than a fish pond?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The Thames is a bit more than a fish pond?


you're right. it's a big fish pond


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're right. it's a big fish pond


Global warming must have hit hard since I was last in that London


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Global warming must have hit hard since I was last in that London








the south bank recently


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2011)

No milk for tea or coffee eurgh... got a train to get in under three hours


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> No milk for tea or coffee eurgh... got a train to get in under three hours



Do you want me to drop some round?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

Morning all!

Busy drag so far, boo, I am coveting my colleagues MaccyD's breakfast!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you want me to drop some round?


Bless ya, cptn has popped into Brixton, I'll have a cold water til then


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am coveting my colleagues MaccyD's breakfast!



Is it the new wrap thing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it the new wrap thing?


No - though I quite fancy trying that - it was a sausage and egg mcmuffin meal. I like the hash browns. Dipped in tomato ketchup. They are dirty good


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh man I could eat the hell out of some hash browns right now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - though I quite fancy trying that - it was a sausage and egg mcmuffin meal. I like the hash browns. Dipped in tomato ketchup. They are dirty good



I know McDonalds is dirt but on the rare occasion I always have the double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal. If still hungry I will have a second sausage and egg mcmuffin meal but only a single and with an orange juice for the health.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning draggers.  Just got up and about to head to a greasy spoon for full breakfast. Then heading off to explore some bits of North Cornwall I've not seen before.


Gawd, I can almost taste the freedom in this ^ 

Morning all!  Freeday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

I _so_ want a McDonald's now. Burger lust!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Questions:

1. Should I wake wifey up on a day off so she does not miss the 'best' of the day? Or let her sleep and wake naturally?

2. Will any of the following kill me?

Beef chow mein that has been in the fridge since Wednesday night
A duck egg with a best before date of the 25/10/2011
A Babybel that we found under the sofa


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Should I wake wifey up on a day off so she does not miss the 'best' of the day? Or let her sleep and wake naturally?
> 
> ...


let her sleep!!!

as for the rest, stick em all in a frying pan together and make beef bubble and duck egg cheesy squeak


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I _so_ want a McDonald's now. Burger lust!



Very small window of time to get a breakfast. The main menu is shit


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> let her sleep!!!
> 
> as for the rest, stick em all in a frying pan together and make beef bubble and duck egg cheesy squeak


^ this, all of it


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *Very small window of time to get a breakfast*. The main menu is shit


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Talking of Babybel, has anyone had the Babybel fondue yet?







We got one in the last bag but have not tried it yet. I love the pointlessness of this sort of thing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

i hate fondue!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i hate fondue!!!



All fondue?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> let her sleep!!!
> 
> as for the rest, stick em all in a frying pan together and make beef bubble and duck egg cheesy squeak





sojourner said:


> ^ this, all of it



Okay, she is sleeping still but I bottled the mix meal and am reheating the chow mein


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i hate fondue!!!



Try pronouncing it in an Oirish accent - a fon doo.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> All fondue?


yep, my fondue loathing knows no bounds.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yep, my fondue loathing knows no bounds.



Fair enough. I like hating things too so won't argue the toss 

I like a fondue but only really have cheese. Chunks of french bread, peppers, meat and onion for dipping


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Talking of Babybel, has anyone had the Babybel fondue yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd try it - though I am a bit with paulie on this. We had a fondue in Amsterdam a few years ago and I think I have only recently been able to look at melted cheese never mind eat it!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd try it - though I am a bit with paulie on this. We had a fondue in Amsterdam a few years ago and I think I have only recently been able to look at melted cheese never mind eat it!



Never eaten one away from home. We just serve ours in a non-stick saucepan with forks. No pissing around here.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

Morning, happy freeday.

Not majorly into melted cheese so I doubt I'd like fondue.  Scone for breakfast as didn't have dinner last night.  Got my eyes on a banana for seconds.

Sleepy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

i have a lactose intolerance it seems, and melted cheese in particular makes my face go bright red and i get proper wheezy.

pizza i can usually manage, fondue not. and it smells funny too.

what time shall i leave today, definitely doing an early bunk?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i have a lactose intolerance it seems, and melted cheese in particular makes my face go bright red and i get proper wheezy.



Fair play. If I was lactose intolerant I might not eat large bowls of melted cheese 

How about a meat fondue?



Paulie Tandoori said:


> what time shall i leave today, definitely doing an early bunk?



3ish


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fair play. If I was lactose intolerant I might not eat large bowls of melted cheese
> 
> How about a meat fondue?
> 
> 3ish


i was thinking more like 2ish boss?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i was thinking more like 2ish boss?


 
Leave at 59 minutes to 3.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fair play. If I was lactose intolerant I might not eat large bowls of melted cheese
> 
> *How about a meat fondue?*
> 
> 3ish



You could dip pieces of meat into different types of gravy. Or curry sauce. Mmm...I like this idea!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i was thinking more like 2ish boss?



Skipping lunch?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

lunch plans? currently I have no idea, was thinking fatso's but would like to save a quid


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

I am seriously not managing to get any work done this morning


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans? currently I have no idea, was thinking fatso's but would like to save a quid



Becoming your top lunch spot isn't it. Do you have the loyalty card yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

work,what's that then?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> work,what's that then?


Well, for me, it's this list of stuff in my diary, that I keep transferring, one item by one item, onto Monday's list


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Becoming your top lunch spot isn't it. Do you have the loyalty card yet?



That's not the same Fatso's!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's not the same Fatso's!



I see. Does your Fatsos have a loyalty card?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well, for me, it's this list of stuff in my diary, that I keep transferring, one item by one item, onto Monday's list


i'm liking your style, lists are good.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm liking your style, lists are good.


Why thank you kind sir.  Yes, if it weren't for my diary to-do lists, then I would never manage any proper skiving!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Why thank you kind sir. Yes, if it weren't for my diary to-do lists, then I would never manage any proper skiving!



I use an online to-do list app, which makes it much easier to repeatedly move items to a date in the future. I can even do it from my phone.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Back onto non-cheesy fondues: they are lush, but really amount to no more than deep-frying skewered pieces of meat in a pot of hot oil. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Back onto non-cheesy fondues: they are lush, but really amount to no more than deep-frying skewered pieces of meat in a pot of hot oil. Not that there's anything wrong with that...



So were the chips I bought from the chip shop the other day technically a potato fondue?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> So were the chips I bought from the chip shop the other day technically a potato fondue?



No. If you had a deep fat fryer in the middle of the table and were cooking the chips one by one then yes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

ah, cheese and chips is another matter entirely. cheese and chips and gravy, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. If you had a deep fat fryer in the middle of the table and were cooking the chips one by one then yes.



Is the right answer.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I see. Does your Fatsos have a loyalty card?



not sure. will find out when i go out


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. If you had a deep fat fryer in the middle of the table and were cooking the chips one by one then yes.



Good point. Well made.

That would be a frustrating way to cook/eat chips.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Good point. Well made.
> 
> That would be a frustrating way to cook/eat chips.



You can do more than one at a time though. And you can flavour each one exactly as you want it.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You can do more than one at a time though. And you can flavour each one exactly as you want it.



I'm not sure you can cook many at once and have it remain a fondue. I guess you'd need multiple fondue sticks. I will await Badger's verdict.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

If Kitty posts just tell her I am in the florist and not in The Commercial having a pint. 

Cheers


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Does the Commercial have a gardening section?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm not sure you can cook many at once and have it remain a fondue. I guess you'd need multiple fondue sticks. I will await Badger's verdict.



A purist would eat one at a time. I think you will be fine with two


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does the Commercial have a gardening section?



If I ask will they laugh at me?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If I ask will they laugh at me?


Marty is the expert on such matters


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

Am posting this whilst sat outside in the sunshine, eating my lunch and watching the geese and swans bicker on the ponds. It is pleasant.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

dull dull DULL busy morning doing DULL stuff 

still it's Friday afternoon, lazyboss just cancelled a 1-1 for about the 15th time - and I'm off Monday - cuntday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If Kitty posts just tell her I am in the florist and not in The Commercial having a pint.
> 
> Cheers


should we say you are not in the Commercial having many pints?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> dull dull DULL busy morning doing DULL stuff


haha


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

RIGHT! I am going to do some fucking work.  Now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> should we say you are not in the Commercial having many pints?



Update. Tell her I am in the Florist and not The Florence (which sounds like Florist and is next door to the Florist) having a pint.

Cheers


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If Kitty posts just tell her I am in the florist and not in The Commercial having a pint.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Update. Tell her I am in the Florist and not The Florence (which sounds like Florist and is next door to the Florist) having a pint.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Busted*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

*scarpers*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *scarpers*


get some flowers from the bloke at the traffic lights


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Lunch. Dunno what I want tho.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

Its alright, I was suppose to be in the shower but I am sitting in my dressing gown listening to The Pixies but that is Urbanz faltz


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Its alright, I was suppose to be in the shower but I am sitting in my dressing gown listening to The Pixies but that is Urbanz faltz


we won't tell Badgers if he asks


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

"She's in the shower" we'll say. "Definitely not listening to the Pixies".


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lunch. Dunno what I want tho.



Sausages?
Beer? 
Sausages and beer?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sausages?
> Beer?
> Sausages and beer?


needs more sausages


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Its alright, I was suppose to be in the shower but I am sitting in my dressing gown listening to The Pixies but that is Urbanz faltz



Don't worry love. I will be home soon. Will just walk straight past the Prince Regent.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> get some flowers from the bloke at the traffic lights



We don't get on anymore after that whole 'pansy' misunderstanding


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sausages?
> Beer?
> Sausages and beer?



Ooof, now you've done it.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

Cheers for covering guys


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

I am actually getting in the shower now.
Actually... honestly ....


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers!

kitty is in the shower.

Just thought I'd let you know. In case you thought she wasn't, for any reason.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

kitty will be naked now.

Let's all just have a think about that for a minute.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope Badgers hasn't slipped back into the pub


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope kitty hasn't slipped in the shower.

Especially with badgers being too drunk from pubbing to help her out.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Lunch is in hand, a ciabatta with piri-piri chicken.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I hope kitty hasn't slipped in the shower.
> 
> Especially with badgers being too drunk from pubbing to help her out.



It would be slightly ironic if "Here Comes Your Man" was playing in the background


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers is so nice


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

Did he leave you a love letter/snack in the shower?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Badgers is so nice


Are you still naked?

I've done some work so I feel justified in asking


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey that wasnt me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

pub, shower, sausage, mash, i can't keep up.

so i'm orf home, see you laters you pissed-up-nekkid bunch of ne'erdowells


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Hey that wasnt me


He took your phone didn't he? the BASTARD

So, are you?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so i'm orf home, see you laters you pissed-up-nekkid bunch of ne'erdowells


Tara Paulie you big cuntychops


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone seen neon? I'd love a cuppa right now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyone seen neon? I'd love a cuppa right now.


I've already got one so fuck you


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Did he leave you a love letter/snack in the shower?



She never left herself logged in while in the shower or anything


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Stupid double post.

Right, now what to do?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

You could have made a lot better use of your access than just saying you're nice.

*must try harder*


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

Make kitty tell us about how soapy she is in the shower.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2011)

Am dressed now. Sorry guys 
I can pretend I am still naked if that helps.

Badgers was actually very nice, gots me some gorgeous lilys


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

Am posting this from in the shower


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 28, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Morning All: I'm not dragging as been off all week but here as I need assistance from the lovely Bee.....could you pop into the winter coats thread and post up a image of the coat I'm talking about on ASOS please?.....



ooh can I bump this as don't think Bee saw it......if not Bee could someone bimble to ASOS then post a picture of said parka on the winter coats thread please. It is from River Island (but at ASOS) and costs £90....happy freeday to you all xxxxx


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Pub


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

This is for Neon


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub



Again?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub



For the 3rd time today?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Am dressed now. Sorry guys
> I can pretend I am still naked if that helps.


Pretending's no bloody good! Bah!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is for Neon



Liking the New Threads tab you've got open there  I still wonder how it took me years to properly discover it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't believe she's still using Firefox *snooty*


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

??? FF rules.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> ??? FF rules.


Does not.  EATS up memory! Chrome rulez, I think you'll find. Of course.

I just made a nice file up from a lovely site.  The file name is IFM


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Does not. EATS up memory! Chrome rulez, I think you'll find. Of course.
> 
> I just made a nice file up from a lovely site. The file name is IFM



Who cares?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who cares?


Me


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Well duh!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> For the 3rd time today?



Don't oppress me


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well duh!


Meh

fucking double meh - have that


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Does not. EATS up memory! Chrome rulez, I think you'll find. Of course.
> 
> I just made a nice file up from a lovely site. The file name is IFM



Interesting Farm Mammals


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I can't believe she's still using Firefox *snooty*


You're lucky we are using computers and not quill pens!!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Meh
> 
> fucking double meh - have that





Badgers said:


> Don't oppress me


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Interesting Farm Mammals


It's a good answer, but it's not the right one


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I know what the F and the M stand for, but I don't know about the I


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

I stands for I, weirdly enough


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Does not. EATS up memory! Chrome rulez, I think you'll find. Of course.
> 
> I just made a nice file up from a lovely site. The file name is IFM


 
I know what that means


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> I know what that means



 hehehe - RIGHT - tis time I fucked off outta here

have a good one y'all - including you young spawny me lad


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is for Neon


I cunted off at half 4 so I'm home now and can drink as much tea as I like until Tuesday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2011)

Right I am outta here (when I collect my food from the fridge!). Good weekend all!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Morning. End of the 5 day weekend here but not feeling especially rested. Woke at 04:30 (still on old time perhaps) and could not get back to sleep. Time to paste on the fake smile for work and get showered soon. At least it is BSW so the food will be good this week


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Halloween drag today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Coffee limit reached.
Time to stroll out and face the drag.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2011)

Cunt drag today 

Tempted to and egg the office for some Halloween high jinx later, but don't think it would go down too well


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

The happy chatter of children back on the dragbus 

Moan moan, grumble grumble.....


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have to go to work today. Why the fuck am I even out of bed?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> I don't have to go to work today. Why the fuck am I even out of bed?



Bad times


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> I don't have to go to work today. Why the fuck am I even out of bed?


Me neither.  Best part of the day though, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

I woke at half four and could not get back to sleep


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

First in today. Just looking at email in-box of 379 unread messages and muttering to myself.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy BSW draggers!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Happy BSW draggers!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



I am refusing to eat anything until lunchtime.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 31, 2011)

I have an emergency planning exercise 09:30 - 13:00, then a team meeting from 13:00 - 14:00. Quite when I'm meant to have my morning snack, my elevenses, and my goddamn lunch, I don't know.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> I don't have to go to work today. Why the fuck am I even out of bed?


Because you can make more of your day off this way 

Morning all - mmm, what a fab weekend   Chilled RIGHT out.  Got my beach walk yesterday at Freshfields, although it did involve a scramble up vertical dunes when the tide came in really quick   Was ace though - walked along the tops of the dunes, with the sea coming right up, then it went back out again after only about 20 mins   Gorgeous day, sunny and warm, and back home for lovely food, making songs, and all round loveliness


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

Morning all - Happy Halloween Sausage Week...mmmm....I wonder of the trick or treaters would like some pork bangers rather than packets of chocolate buttons?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 31, 2011)

me and her indoors celebrate 14 years of putting up with each other today.

i bought her an anniversary jar of mustard and wrote her a pome, which seemed to do the trick this morning.

going out for posh dinner later on, all being well.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't get back into it today.
Staring at screen and feeling twitchy


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> me and her indoors celebrate 14 years of putting up with each other today.
> 
> i bought her an anniversary jar of mustard and wrote her a pome, which seemed to do the trick this morning.
> 
> going out for posh dinner later on, all being well.


Wow - 14 years!  Can't imagine being with someone for that long.  Kinda sorta hoping that I do, now though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> me and her indoors celebrate 14 years of putting up with each other today.



Good work sir 

Halloween couple eh


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2011)

Just been to buy a part for Ms Neon's car.

Me: Have you got xxx
Garage: Yeah, £25
Me: Ok, I'll take it.  Can I pay with a debit card?
Garage: Oh you'll have to pay VAT then, that'll be £30
Me: £25 cash?
Garage: Yes
Me: Right, I'll go to a cash machine

Dodgy fuckers


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

decorating the office with balloons


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Morning! I have just booked a table for 7 people for luncheon at a posh steakhouse on Park Lane. There might be sausage involved.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been to buy a part for Ms Neon's car.
> 
> Me: Have you got xxx
> Garage: Yeah, £25
> ...


Nowt wrong with that - they saved you a fiver you ungrateful bugger!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy mustardversary Paulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nowt wrong with that - they saved you a fiver you ungrateful bugger!


Or to put it another way, the only overcharged me by about £20 instead of £25  

Im not complaining though, I was quite surprised they even had the bit I needed as it's a fairly old car.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Because you can make more of your day off this way


It's still just not right though. And it's only quarter past ten despite feeling like lunchtime. The world's gone mad I tell you.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

Is quarter past ten on a Monday morning too early to start taking drugs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Is quarter past ten on a Monday morning too early to start taking drugs?


No. Definite no


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Is quarter past ten on a Monday morning too early to start taking drugs?



No, carry on NVP!

Morning all, I am back at work after a week off.
Meh is all I can say


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No. Definite no


OK then. Is it too early to be looking at that picture of your boobs on the naked thread? And can I do both at the same time?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good work sir
> 
> Halloween couple eh


yep, its dead handy cos it means i don't usually forget....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> OK then. Is it too early to be looking at that picture of your boobs on the naked thread? And can I do both at the same time?


I'd say they went together very nicely.

And it's kind of the law to take drugs early when you're off work, isn't it?  I thought it was


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yep, its dead handy cos it means i don't usually forget....


Heh - our anniversary for moving in together is Solfest   It was on the last day of last year's that we actually decided to go for it!  Exciiiting! We realised it at some point over this year's, whilst sat chatting shite on massive amounts of drugs and then kept toasting each other hehe


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't get back into it today.
> Staring at screen and feeling twitchy





Annoyingly I am starting to feel a little bit unwell. This is not good news


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Annoyingly I am starting to feel a little bit unwell. This is not good news



Not enough sausage in the system?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> OK then. Is it too early to be looking at that picture of your boobs on the naked thread? And can I do both at the same time?


No and of course! I would be disappointed if you didn't


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not enough sausage in the system?



Possibly 

Annoys me when you do not feel right. Like something is in the post but you don't know what


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm freezing, another cup of tea needed.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

one hour to go...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possibly
> 
> Annoys me when you do not feel right. Like something is in the post but you don't know what



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

I have just worked out that over the weekend I ate bits of

Chicken
Lamb
Duck
Pork
and Calf

None of them in sausage form!


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'd say they went together very nicely.


In the interests of science I have undertaken this experiment. Results are overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> one hour to go...


?  one hour to go before what???


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

sausages?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ?  one hour to go before what???



lunch/sausages


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh dear - I think I'm coming down with something. Have felt rather achey all weekend and now my head is starting to feel a bit stuffy and the back of my throat is hurting 

Credit Card hater colleague was off at the end of last week with flu so...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear - I think I'm coming down with something. Have felt rather achey all weekend and now my head is starting to feel a bit stuffy and the back of my throat is hurting
> 
> Credit Card hater colleague was off at the end of last week with flu so...



Tis the season. I had a wicked cough/chest infection last week, still partly with me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch/sausages


aha!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

My lunch is a packet of chicken Supernoodles, and a Time Out bar (cheapo co op choccy biccies)


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm having tarkha dhaal for lunch. Yum.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Just been trying to work out the last time I had an eye test. I think it was somewhere around 8-10 years ago.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been trying to work out the last time I had an eye test. I think it was somewhere around 8-10 years ago.


You could be walking around like Mr. Magoo


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You could be walking around like Mr. Magoo


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

I was like that when I was a teenager. I was too vain to wear my specs, as partial blindness is clearly preferable to looking uncool. I had an optician once tell me there was a real risk of getting hit by a motorbike or something. When I finally got contact lenses I couldn't believe how fucking daft I'd been. But still wouldn't ever wear glasses obv.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> I was like that when I was a teenager. I was too vain to wear my specs, as partial blindness is clearly preferable to looking uncool. I had an optician once tell me there was a real risk of getting hit by a motorbike or something. When I finally got contact lenses I couldn't believe how fucking daft I'd been. But still wouldn't ever wear glasses obv.



I would wear glasses without worry I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> I was like that when I was a teenager. I was too vain to wear my specs, as partial blindness is clearly preferable to looking uncool. I had an optician once tell me there was a real risk of getting hit by a motorbike or something. When I finally got contact lenses I couldn't believe how fucking daft I'd been. But still wouldn't ever wear glasses obv.


Glasses are cool .... boob watching privilages withdrawn


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

I wear them now. Don't even own any contact lenses any more. Glasses _are_ cool now I agree. They were proper shit in the eighties though, as most things were. And I was a moody teenager.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> I wear them now. Don't even own any contact lenses any more. Glasses _are_ cool now I agree. T*hey were proper shit in the eighties* though, as most things were. And I was a moody teenager.


Oh god yes - when I first to had to have glasses I had terrible brown NHS ones (this was in about 1980). By then end of the 1980's I had huge big red frames which I thought, at the time, were so cool


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Glasses are cool ....



Word.
I think I might treat myself to a new pair actually, or maybe a couple of pairs...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Sleeps On Bench Girl was on the bench. Not sleeping today though, she was sitting up reading


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh god yes - when I first to had to have glasses I had terrible brown NHS ones (this was in about 1980). By then end of the 1980's I had huge big red frames which I thought, at the time, were so cool



Haha, yes, I remember wearing those NHS glasses. My brother's friend called me "National" for years because of them, the bastard 

Happy anniversary Paulie! 14 years is quite a time - I've been with Herself for 14 years too. We have watched grey hairs and wrinkles appear together 

Easy slow drag today. Not much work. Good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

Me - age abut 22 I think. Plus I think this is my natural hair colour!


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh god yes - when I first to had to have glasses I had terrible brown NHS ones (this was in about 1980). By then end of the 1980's I had huge big red frames which I thought, at the time, were so cool


I didn't have NHS ones but they were still pretty foul. Brown framed square things. I chose them so can't moan, really, but I can remember looking at all of the frames on offer and thinking they were the best of a bad bunch. The only thing as daft as my refusal to wear them was my optician, he told me I couldn't have contact lenses as my eyes hadn't finished growing. After wandering around blind for three years, my Mum took me to another optician who said contact lenses were fine as you just buy another pair if your eyesight changes a bit. As you often have to anyway.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh god yes - when I first to had to have glasses I had terrible brown NHS ones (this was in about 1980). By then end of the 1980's I had huge big red frames which I thought, at the time, were so cool


Heh - I had a massive pair of pink ones - square frames as I recall. Fucking horrible.  Although I'll never forget the feeling of 'holy fucking SHIT, stuff has OUTLINES!' when I first put them on 

In other news, I have been writing a haiku about nurikabe.  Me and a mate are both writing a poem each about nurikabe, and we're going to post them both at the same time on the writing site we go on. He doesn't know I'm writing it as a haiku.  I'll piss meself if he has too


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me - age abut 22 I think. Plus I think this is my natural hair colour!


 
Haha - mine were just like that, only in pink


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me - age abut 22 I think. Plus I think this is my natural hair colour!


Mine were remarkably similar to that.  The eighties eh? We must ensure that nothing like that is ever allowed to happen again.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 31, 2011)

Just had a text from my main "useful man" offering up a menu of available smokeables. Drought over 

I have had the traditional mumbling Frenchman already this week. Better than having to transcribe that colossal **** that is our CEO anyway. He was all over the media last week.

Oh, just remembered - sausages tonight! Black Farmer pork and leek, mmm.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> The eighties eh? We must ensure that nothing like that is ever allowed to happen again.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Heh - I had a massive pair of pink ones - square frames as I recall. Fucking horrible. Although I'll never forget the feeling of *'holy fucking SHIT, stuff has OUTLINES!'* when I first put them on



 I remember that moment so well, I got my first pair of glasses when I was about 13 - from an opticians in a busy shopping centre - proper freak out at all the detail I could see for the first time.
And being able to see from fucking miles away if the approaching bus was the right number


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I remember that moment so well, I got my first pair of glasses when I was about 13 - from an opticians in a busy shopping centre - proper freak out at all the detail I could see for the first time.
> And being able to see from fucking miles away *if the approaching bus was the right number*



 hahaa yep!!  I spent days just staring at everything around me, and marvelling at the detail.  No more having to ask old ladies at the bus stop what bus this was heh


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Sadly I didn't have sausages for lunch, electing instead to go for a Cream of Crab soup for starters and a tuna salad for mains. God I'm so stuffed now.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

Awseome hiccup.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

(too weird having that pic there)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh that's so sweet  I like your little jacket too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

my first specs at 7... don't think I had non-nhs ones until my late teens


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Where that go, BB? Did you remove it?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

bored


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

I have tea...plus a blue feather boa, a blue head band and a load of blue and green nail varnish from Mum & Dad for my birthday!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been going on errands all day - bakers, grocers, b&q, Sainsbury's - I have had a day of errand win


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bored



Me too. I am thinking that I might slope off early today, maybe about 16:30 ish


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

More like erran*t* win


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Where that go, BB? Did you remove it?


yer, it was a stupid pic, and I'm in a weird mood


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me - age abut 22 I think. Plus I think this is my natural hair colour!


I had some big glasses in the 90s   plus - ash tray by the bed ftw


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd just like you to note that the tash is real, only with some added mascara to highlight it.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 31, 2011)

Capes ftw

Sausage casserole for tea


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

who is that?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sausage casserole for tea



Good work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> View attachment 14408
> 
> I'd just like you to note that the tash is real, only with some added mascara to highlight it.


I think the 'tache is very becoming. You look like a cad...in a good way!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think the 'tache is very becoming. You look like a cad...in a good way!



Thanks! I don't mind it meself, however the Truxtette positively loathes tashes in any shape or size. So it had to go.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> who is that?



Zorro?!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

If I was a bloke I'd grow a full beard and tache 

Gutted I missed the Bee pic


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sausage casserole for tea



Good lad!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good work



I have checked, and my good lady wife tells me there is a red tractor on the sausages.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

Padawan Learner has just been called up for jury service


----------



## hiccup (Oct 31, 2011)

I've never been called up for jury service. Would quite like to be though.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have checked, and my good lady wife tells me there is a red tractor on the sausages.



What type of sausages?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Thanks! I don't mind it meself, however the Truxtette positively loathes tashes in any shape or size. So it had to go.


do you grow it when she's away?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I've never been called up for jury service. Would quite like to be though.



They are unlikely to call me up sadly...

Padawan Learner goes there on the 10th of December


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have checked, and my good lady wife tells me there is a red tractor on the sausages.



What type of good lady wife?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> If I was a bloke I'd grow a full beard and tache



I am, and I have done


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I've never been called up for jury service. Would quite like to be though.


nor have I, Mrs21 has done it twice, I've lived in the same place since 1997 and they haven't asked me yet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> If I was a bloke I'd grow a full beard and tache



I am with beard and tache currently


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> do you grow it when she's away?



I have done in the past. Sported some nice handlebars back in the days!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2011)

The best sausages I've ever had don't have no red tractor on em


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I have done in the past. Sported some nice handlebars back in the days!


Handlebars are sexy - as are sidies!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I've never been called up for jury service. Would quite like to be though.



I love seeing the faces of the jurors in our trials drop when they realise that they're going to be spending the next four weeks listening to an arguement over permitting exemptions or illegal fishing


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am, and I have done





Badgers said:


> I am with beard and tache currently



  Good work, fellas


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I love seeing the faces of the jurors in our trials drop when they realise that they're going to be spending the next four weeks listening to an arguement over permitting exemptions or illegal fishing



Marvellous stuff


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2011)

Real men are permanently bearded. None of this goatee nonsense either. The street-drinker is the only acceptable choice.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Real men are permanently bearded. None of this goatee nonsense either. The street-drinker is the only acceptable choice.


street drinker chic ftw


----------



## hiccup (Oct 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What type of sausages?



I'd guess at Sainsburys cumberland ones. although she may have walked as far as Waitrose.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2011)

Was it the old stylee cumberland saussies that came in a massive round swirl?  Think it was.  mmmMMMM


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'd guess at Sainsburys cumberland ones. although she may have walked as far as Waitrose.


love means walking as far as Waitrose


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Was it the old stylee cumberland saussies that came in a massive round swirl? Think it was. mmmMMMM



That is correct Sojjy 

The Cumberland sausage is an old sausage and protected status now


----------



## machine cat (Oct 31, 2011)

off...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

...off


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 31, 2011)

Me too... off to buy lardons for cassoulet.

I must get some merguez.  Haven't had any for ages.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

I wanna be off as well. Completely braindead now, trying to read up on using systems dynamics to evaluate aid and development projects does my nut in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

A few trick or treaters so far - one took two bags of mini-buttons. Is that allowed? Plus I might run out. And I quite fancied one myself as they are only 75 calories.

Oh and the last lot were taller than me and I suspect a little too old to be trick or treating


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2011)

on hold to Orange. Mobile phone drag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 31, 2011)

picture drag today was mighty fine, i have to say


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Woke at 05:00 today which is an improvement on yesterdays 04:30 start. Pretty rainy in SW2 which was not forecast yesterday


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

Fucking hell, Badgers!  

Just been writing a reference for one of Mr Yu's students to apply to uni, what with him not being the wordiest of chaps, think it came out quite nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Fucking hell, Badgers!
> 
> Just been writing a reference for one of Mr Yu's students to apply to uni, what with him not being the wordiest of chaps, think it came out quite nicely.



Morning Yu_Gi 

How is the Eastern drag going?

Bit too early here but was not late to bed last night so I think I got 7 hours sleep.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

It's a bit draggy, surrounded by mess but lacking the motivation to do any chores.    Lovely sunny day though, it seems to be warming up again.  

Have you got a busy week?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> It's a bit draggy, surrounded by mess but lacking the motivation to do any chores.  Lovely sunny day though, it seems to be warming up again.



Lost you Feng shui mojo then? 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Have you got a busy week?



Bit mixed. I am kind of between things at work drag. Finished this years work and planning next years stuff so kind of in limbo. Otherwise okay though, friends for dinner later and fireworks this weekend


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

Yay, Iove midweek dinners with friends, it's like a mini weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Right then. Lunches are made and time to get going. Take wifey tea in bed and throw myself in the shower. Seems to have stopped raining


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Dragbus did not drag today so early start here.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

I've picked up all the rubbish and started the washing-up.  Laundry on.  A little perturbed by the sticky residue under the desk, I guess I should give it a wipe.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> A little perturbed by the sticky residue under the desk, I guess I should give it a wipe.



Who's sticky residue is it?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Today is my Monday


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

Well badgers, you just inspired me to give it a wipe with my finger and have a little sniff.  I'd say it's from where I spilled the grapefruit juice the other day, rather anticlimactically.

The builders have reconvened outside my front door to have a bit of a saw.  I don't know why they can't do it inside my neighbour's flat, instead of outside mine.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Today is my Monday



Unless you work saturday now you're going to have a surplus day.

You're not working Saturday are you?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Unless you work saturday now you're going to have a surplus day.
> 
> You're not working Saturday are you?


no, I should look on the bright side - difficult to do as a seasoned dragger


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Well badgers, you just inspired me to give it a wipe with my finger and have a little sniff. I'd say it's from where I spilled the grapefruit juice the other day, rather anticlimactically.





I wish that _*spilled the grapefruit juice*_ was a euphemism but suspect it was simply a clumsy fruit juice moment


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning machine cat! How's your day looking so far?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning machine cat! How's your day looking so far?



Looking good despite it being Tuesday. Plenty of work to be getting on with and sausages for lunch so hopefully not much drag.

Spent last night looking at flights from the PRC to the UK for the Mother-in-Law, but they seem to have increased by £200!!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Spent last night looking at flights from the PRC to the UK for the Mother-in-Law, but they seem to have increased by £200!!



I know!    I couldn't even afford to go home this summer, they're so expensive.  Is it that airport tax thing that's made them so pricey?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 1, 2011)

Mary J Blige displaying very impressive hair on bbc breakfast this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Feel bad for Kim Kardashian today 

Not because her second marriage took only 72 days to fail but because I have never heard of her and don't care about her at all.

(((Kim)))


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I know!  I couldn't even afford to go home this summer, they're so expensive. Is it that airport tax thing that's made them so pricey?



It looks like it is the tax increase. Still going to have to shell out though 

Cheapest one we found was Aeroflot but the journey lasts days despite their cool logo:


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

Dear god, don't fly aeroflot!

I thought I saw really cheap Emirates flights on kayak the other day for PRC to UK actually.  Did you look there?  I know that it's getting the right price on the right day though really.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

How do Neon?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning all.
The best thing that can be said about today is 'at least it isn't Monday'


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 1, 2011)

Urgh, morning draggers. Been here since 8 as usual. No work yet. Coffee is working at least.

I flew Aeroflot 30 years ago. It was a bit frightening. Then again, I flew American Airlines 20 years ago and was more scared. I hope you find that helpful 

Last night's sausages were magnificent. We have two left over, so that's lunch sorted. Double-day sausage delight.You're all a bad influence!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 1, 2011)

Have a meeting in half an hour. Am meant to be presenting some finished designs. Haven't finished them though. So thought I'd procrastinate a bit more by coming on here.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Last night's sausages were magnificent. We have two left over, so that's lunch sorted. Double-day sausage delight.You're all a bad influence!



Good work there Ron. I am enjoying BSW but I feel that a week of salad and long walks will follow


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 1, 2011)

Good idea, hiccup!  That sounds like the most effective course of action!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a meeting in half an hour. Am meant to be presenting some finished designs. Haven't finished them though. So thought I'd procrastinate a bit more by coming on here.



Embracing the drag


----------



## hiccup (Nov 1, 2011)

*embraces all of you*


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good work there Ron. I am enjoying BSW but I feel that a week of salad and long walks will follow



Coffee and smokes will assist the process


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning fellow draggers - I cannot locate my mug, do any of you have it *looks stern*


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2011)

We have interns! Two young rosy-cheeked Americans (I think). God help them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning fellow draggers - I canbot locate my mug, do any of you have it *looks stern*



I have three mugs here. Oddly one is for TruXta but I keep forgetting to take it home/pub


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2011)

Today is the day for clearing out the archive room, there is so much shit in there - most of it belonging to folk who have retired or left.
Wish me luck, and could you please organise a search party if I'm not back by this afternoon? thanks


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have three mugs here. Oddly one is for TruXta but I keep forgetting to take it home/pub



 Should I know anything about this?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We have interns! Two young rosy-cheeked Americans (I think). God help them.



PICS


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Should I know anything about this?



I saw a mug and thought of you? If that is gay wrong then I don't want to be right


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I saw a mug and thought of you? If that is gay wrong then I don't want to be right



Nah that's ace! Just wondering if this was something we'd talked about or you'd mentioned.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Panic over - the mug has been found!


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning draggers! Bloody lovely day out today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

I am grumpybee again today


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning all - lovely day

I've just had another poem accepted for publication - it's gonna be in the Best of Manchester Poets Volume 2!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - lovely day
> 
> I've just had another poem accepted for publication - it's gonna be in the Best of Manchester Poets Volume 2!



Nice one Soj.
Has the other one been published (I think it was going to be published online?), have you posted a link?
I'd like to read it if you don't mind


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am grumpybee again today



Oh dear


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - lovely day
> 
> I've just had another poem accepted for publication - it's gonna be in the Best of Manchester Poets Volume 2!


That's fantastic news


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - lovely day
> 
> I've just had another poem accepted for publication - it's gonna be in the Best of Manchester Poets Volume 2!



Please note that this is not Sojjy posting. It is her social media and on-line publicist


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am grumpybee again today


(((grumpybee))) - I have sparkly nail varnish on which looks like I have dipped my hands in glitter and glue


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - lovely day
> 
> I've just had another poem accepted for publication - it's gonna be in the Best of Manchester Poets Volume 2!


That's ace.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

Heh - thanks all!  Am more than a bit chuffed about this one cos it's quite a good anthology to be in, and hopefully I'll get to perform it at the book launch 

Boatiebird, aye, it's still up on there - http://www.redfez.net/poetry/1424


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG I have made the coffee _sooooo_ strong


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((grumpybee))) - I have sparkly nail varnish on which looks like I have dipped my hands in glitter and glue


oops, but glitter is good


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 1, 2011)

((grumpybee))

bleurgh. back to the drag.

Picture of all sspecial mugs required.


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

As I'm not working this week, it is only right that I drink from this mug:


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> As I'm not working this week, it is only right that I drink from this mug:


 
*want*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

I shall be removing my pics from the nekkid thread in a minute in case anyone wants to see my feather boa (that is not a euphamism!)


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

I've just bought one for a mate's birthday prezzy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've just bought one for a mate's birthday prezzy.


A feather boa?


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A feather boa?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 1, 2011)

a naked pic?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I shall be removing my pics from the nekkid thread in a minute in case anyone wants to see my feather boa (that is not a euphamism!)


*rushes over*

oh my


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Ooh, I missed them pics last night.


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> oh my


Indeed.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - lovely day
> 
> I've just had another poem accepted for publication - it's gonna be in the Best of Manchester Poets Volume 2!



Good news! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG I have made the coffee _sooooo_ strong



 Me earlier:





Still successfully avoiding any work that comes in. Doing well today.

Sausage-sarnie lunch recommendations, anyone? I'm considering white bread (because that's all there is) and brown sauce. The sausages in question are Black Farmer pork and leek. I thank you.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> *rushes over*
> 
> oh my


^ this!   fab norks queeny   lovely photies!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a meeting in half an hour. Am meant to be presenting some finished designs. Haven't finished them though. So thought I'd procrastinate a bit more by coming on here.



Well that was a bit awkward. Made slightly less so by people more senior than me not having done any of what they were meant to do either.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Heh - thanks all! Am more than a bit chuffed about this one cos it's quite a good anthology to be in, and hopefully I'll get to perform it at the book launch
> 
> Boatiebird, aye, it's still up on there - http://www.redfez.net/poetry/1424



good poem 
'upsetter of apple carts'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well that was a bit awkward. Made slightly less so by people more senior than me not having done any of what they were meant to do either.



Your fail was diluted by their failure to set an example then?
Best to all fail and then keep each others failure under wraps eh


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> good poem
> 'upsetter of apple carts'


Ta chuck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Dodgy nail varnish


----------



## hiccup (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Your fail was diluted by their failure to set an example then?
> Best to all fail and then keep each others failure under wraps eh



Arm in arm, hand in hand, we allll faaaiilll togetherrrr


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

Busy(ish) morning.  Lunch soon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dodgy nail varnish


I reckon it would word as a top coat over another colour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy(ish) morning. Lunch soon?


You've not been to see Noddy Holder and his sausages have you? 

"Newcastle
Tuesday 1st November 2011"
http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage_week_2011


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 1, 2011)

Sausage time!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You've not been to see Noddy Holder and his sausages have you?
> 
> "Newcastle
> Tuesday 1st November 2011"
> http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage_week_2011



I have a Google search for Noddy Holder set up. Everything for the last two weeks has been sausage-related


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I reckon it would word as a top coat over another colour


I think that is what it is really designed for....and I've just been foolish


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You've not been to see Noddy Holder and his sausages have you?
> 
> "Newcastle
> Tuesday 1st November 2011"
> http://www.lovepork.co.uk/blog/article/sausage_week_2011





Can't seem to see a location otherwise I might have gone. Instead I'm going to Lidl with a colleague to check out their dodgy fireworks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can't seem to see a location otherwise I might have gone. Instead I'm going to Lidl with a colleague to check out their dodgy fireworks.


It's a shame that TVSB is not there anymore - you could have let off some bangers with him in the park


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

very busy morning - my finest moment was with Sweary Italian tenant - he came in for a rent statement, I wanted to speak to him about something else. Our conversatiion went like this

Me: Mr SWT , here's your rent statement, there was something else I needed to speak to you about

Mr SWT - I no speak to you, speak to my lawyer, fuck off

I heart him hard!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a strange lunch today - leftovers of houmous, crackers, and three quarters of a salmon fishcake


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - lovely day
> 
> I've just had another poem accepted for publication - it's gonna be in the Best of Manchester Poets Volume 2!


Woo oooo! Excellent x


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Good news.
There is talk of company iPhones for us 

Bad news.
I have to go to a black tie industry awards do


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am off to lunch - sausage and egg sarnie awaits.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news.
> There is talk of company iPhones for us
> 
> Bad news.
> I have to go to a black tie industry awards do



rocking the penguin look


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news.
> There is talk of company iPhones for us
> 
> Bad news.
> I have to go to a* black tie industry awards do*


Free booze (and sausages on sticks maybe)?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Woo oooo! Excellent x


Cheers ears 
Not seen you on WOL mart - you given up on it or something? I'e not been on for a while so am having a splurge today.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

lunch is sausage and beans


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Selected views from my lunchtime wandering. The last one is especially scenic!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's a shame that TVSB is not there anymore - you could have let off some bangers with him in the park


I thought he might have come knocking last night


----------



## hiccup (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Selected views from my lunchtime wandering. The last one is especially scenic!
> 
> ...



Good work.

This was my view as I ate my Boots Meal Deal* a few minutes ago:






*Three bean chilli wrap, Walkers Max Paprika flavour and a forest fruits Oasis drink.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Post office queue drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

I am getting a bit sleepy now. May have to make myself some tea to keep awake!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

Getting more than a bit fucked off about the amount of people walking past this fucking desk today  cunt the fuck OFF you nosey twats


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Post office queue drag



Two mad old ladies in front of me made the queue less boring than usual 

Went to see if Mr Big Shrimp was about but sadly he is not there


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

he's on holiday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> rocking the penguin look



Very drunken affair this and starts at midday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Very drunken affair this and starts at midday


Increasingly drunken posts on here ftw!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Increasingly drunken posts on here ftw!



With photos?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> With photos?


Of course!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Went to see if Mr Big Shrimp was about but sadly he is not there



Would a shrimp on a treadmill cheer you up Badgers?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnxsn8UQ4R0


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Or foxes jumping on a trampoline?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

My handwriting is so terrible. I've just written out an envelope to "Sunderland " and it looks like "Suetland"


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers every lunch time...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

There were Axolotls in the pet shop though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

axolotls are cool


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> axolotls are cool


They are a little freaky....but somehow cute!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My handwriting is so terrible. I've just written out an envelope to "Sunderland " and it looks like "Suetland"



I doubt the residents of Sunderland will notice


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are a little freaky....but somehow cute!


They always look like they are smiling, that's ok for animals, but people like that freak me out


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Or foxes jumping on a trampoline?



That is BRILLIANT!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2011)

I think there is trouble brewing here.

One of my collegues retired at the end of September, but he still keeps coming in every day under the pretence of 'clearing his office'.
He's not handing over files and is still sending/receiving emails as if nothing has changed.
He's got until next Friday to be out of his office as we're moving to another building then anyway.
His office is nowhere near clear.

No one has got the guts to tell him to fuck off, I think this may end in tears


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I think there is trouble brewing here.
> 
> One of my collegues retired at the end of September, but he still keeps coming in every day under the pretence of 'clearing his office'.
> He's not handing over files and is still sending/receiving emails as if nothing has changed.
> ...


Is it like the Office Christmas special with David Brent coming in every day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I doubt the residents of Sunderland will notice


If they can even read it


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I think there is trouble brewing here.
> 
> One of my collegues retired at the end of September, but he still keeps coming in every day under the pretence of 'clearing his office'.
> He's not handing over files and is still sending/receiving emails as if nothing has changed.
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If they can even read it



That reminds me, I'm going to Newcastle on Thursday


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it like the Office Christmas special with David Brent coming in every day?





It is exactly like that.
It would be funny if it wasn't so fucking tragic, I really don't think he's got much of a life outside work.
He's been here for 38 years, he comes in at 8.30 and doesn't leave until 6 and he's never ever used his entire leave allowance


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That reminds me, I'm going to Newcastle on Thursday



Court?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It is exactly like that.
> It would be funny if it wasn't so fucking tragic, I really don't think he's got much of a life outside work.
> He's been here for 38 years, he comes in at 8.30 and doesn't leave until 6 and he's never ever used his entire leave allowance


 oh dear


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That reminds me, I'm going to Newcastle on Thursday



Ineptly stalking neon?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> No one has got the guts to tell him to fuck off, I think this may end in tears



Oh dear. That is not good


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Court?



Yes 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Ineptly stalking neon?



This too


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2011)

Busy drag  have to scoot off in a half hour to do an interview for my PhD supervisor up at the Architectural Association in Bedford Sq, which should be nice. Speaking of which, my supervisor is no longer that cuz she left on the spot last week.  Combo of poor health and a bullying cunt of a Head of Department 

Laterz, dragz.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That reminds me, I'm going to Newcastle on Thursday



That reminds me, I am going to Wembley on Thursday


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That reminds me, I am going to Wembley on Thursday


football?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes



Any chance to skive off and go see the Turner prize?


machine cat said:


> This too


You will be on the wrong side of the river


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I think there is trouble brewing here.
> 
> One of my collegues retired at the end of September, but he still keeps coming in every day under the pretence of 'clearing his office'.
> He's not handing over files and is still sending/receiving emails as if nothing has changed.
> ...



not good


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It is exactly like that.
> It would be funny if it wasn't so fucking tragic, I really don't think he's got much of a life outside work.
> He's been here for 38 years, he comes in at 8.30 and doesn't leave until 6 and he's never ever used his entire leave allowance



I've worked with people like that - I can confidently say that on my death bed,I won't be wishing I'd taken less leave


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner has just been called up for jury service



The Old Bailey.
19th of December.
The Monday after our working year finishes on the 16th.
That is harsh.

I am not laughing and laughing


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any chance to skive off and go see the Turner prize?
> 
> You will be on the wrong side of the river



Not sure as I won't have much time except an hour for lunch and a few minutes for a quick pint at teh train station


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Old Bailey.
> 19th of December.
> The Monday after our working year finishes on the 16th.
> That is harsh.
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure as I won't have much time except an hour for lunch and a few minutes for a quick pint at teh train station


Do you think that's the same itinerary as Noddy today?  Though presumeably he had extra sausage time factored in.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you think that's the same itinerary as Noddy today?  Though presumeably he had extra sausage time factored in.



Probabley, although I won't be promoting myself in Hull


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There were Axolotls in the pet shop though



Axolotls? Pah! I saw two fucking SEALS on my lunch break. SEALS IN THE FUCKING WILD!


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Hull doesn't deserve a sausage related visit - don't they all eat fish in Hull.  And fish sausages are rank. FACT! (unless they are covered in breadcrumbs and called "fingers")


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


>



Need some good films to suggest to him on this. Ones with brutal, long drawn out cases ideally

I am guessing that The Old Bailey will be open till 23/12 and then open again on the 27/12?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure as I won't have much time except an hour for lunch and a few minutes for *a quick pint at teh train station*


Centurion?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hull doesn't deserve a sausage related visit - don't they all eat fish in Hull. And fish sausages are rank. FACT! (unless they are covered in breadcrumbs and called "fingers")



He could have at least come to Yorkshire (East Yorkshire isn't _really_ Yorkshire is it?) as we have our own sausage!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He could have at least come to Yorkshire (*East Yorkshire isn't really Yorkshire is it*?) as we have our own sausage!



So true - plus aren't they all descended from Vikings over in East Yorkshire. So basically they are more like TruXta than us!


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He could have at least come to Yorkshire (East Yorkshire isn't _really_ Yorkshire is it?) as we have our own sausage!


what sausage do you have?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Need some good films to suggest to him on this. Ones with brutal, long drawn out cases ideally
> 
> I am guessing that The Old Bailey will be open till 23/12 and then open again on the 27/12?



I doubt they'll open on the 27/28th. More likely back on the 03/01.

I could send him some info on our long trials - the thought alone will make him want to cry


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what sausage do you have?



The Yorkshire Sausage of course!



neonwilderness said:


> Centurion?


Yep. i do like that pub


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


>





NVP said:


>



What is the matter with you? Seal envy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The Yorkshire Sausage of course!


  lol you made that up, never heard of it.


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck axolotls! *FUCK THEM !!!!*


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The Yorkshire Sausage of course!


Like a normal sausage but tight with its money and moans about London being shit a lot?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fuck axolotls! *FUCK THEM !!!!*


I must admit I would probably prefer to fuck a seal, if I had to. Or was a fish/sea creature pervert.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I never: http://www.yorkshire.com/inspire/delicious/sausage

Did you vote mc?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> lol you made that up, never heard of it.



No I didn't


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Well I never: http://www.yorkshire.com/inspire/delicious/sausage
> 
> Did you vote mc?



No, but I have tasted it


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww that is really sad Boatie

In other news, me and me mate just posted our nurikabe poems   We are sad twats cos it was loads of fun   (and he didn't use haiku structure)


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I must admit I would probably prefer to fuck a seal


Can I quote that on the funny quotations thread with no context?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Can I quote that on the funny quotations thread with no context?


Of course!!


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Done!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Done!


Hee hee


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fuck axolotls! *FUCK THEM !!!!*



Get any photos of the seals? You know the ones? The ones you _really_ saw in the wild?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I doubt they'll open on the 27/28th. More likely back on the 03/01.



Really? I thought they would not relax that much?



machine cat said:


> I could send him some info on our long trials - the thought alone will make him want to cry



Just an outline of the worst would be good.


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get any photos of the seals? You know the ones? The ones you _really_ saw in the wild?


Here is a link that PROVES IT CONCLUSIVELY.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Here is a link that PROVES IT CONCLUSIVELY.


Are you sure they weren't just people...in seal suits.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you sure they weren't just people...in seal suits.


 
This ^

Or possibly a couple of bin bags?


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you sure they weren't just people...in seal suits.


You'd have had to be a nutter to get in the sea today - it's raging. Mind you, you'd have to be a bit of a nutter to wear a seal suit in the first place.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2011)

Right - I am heading off. I suspect I may not see any seals on the way home . I might see a couple of bin bags though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 1, 2011)

Machine cat - Will you be paying your respects to Jimmy?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-15536935


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2011)

Right, I am off to the sausage tasks


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2011)

^ this 

after I have done a few chores and maybe a tiny bit of homeworks


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Machine cat - Will you be paying your respects to Jimmy?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-15536935


 
Seeing as I walk past the hotel twice a day it'd be rude not to.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning. Too much vino last night and far too much food! Pleasingly I don't need to leave till about 10am today so a easier start than normal


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2011)

too much vino last night as well, and a sausage and root veg stew


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning all. This day is really drugging for me already.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning all. This day is really drugging for me already.



drugging eh?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> too much vino last night as well, and a sausage and root veg stew



Sausage win. What type did you have?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sausage win. What type did you have?


Lincolnshire sausages


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> drugging eh?


Yeah the weather's horrible. So I'm getting twatted.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah the weather's horrible. So I'm getting twatted.



Excellent start to the say


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Hola, draggos! Errrr... no news really.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hola, draggos! Errrr... no news really.



Make something up then


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, one bit of news: looks like there's gonna be a period of work when I have to be in at 7 am.  Like two month period.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

On a training course today and tomorrow. Woo. So hyped.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Okay, one bit of news: looks like there's gonna be a period of work when I have to be in at 7 am.  Like two month period.



Bugger.

Is there a silver lining? Like a 3pm finish or huge cash bonus?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bugger.
> 
> Is there a silver lining? Like a 3pm finish or huge cash bonus?



There should be earlier finishes, yes, so there's that. It's to do with a project running out of India, so we have to compensate for the time difference. Bonus, nah, don't think so.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

morning


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's to do with a project running out of India


Sounds to me like that project will only be possible if the firm pays for you to be firmly ensconced in a Keralan villa on a beach for two months.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> Sounds to me like that project will only be possible if the firm pays for you to be firmly ensconced in a Keralan villa on a beach for two months.



That's what I said, but nope. I might still go at some point, but not any time soon. And it wouldn't be to Kerala either, rather it'd be up north.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> There should be earlier finishes, yes, so there's that. It's to do with a project running out of India, so we have to compensate for the time difference. Bonus, nah, don't think so.



Just do it like a normal Indian project. Faff about until two weeks before the deadline and then do a botch job at the last minute. Make sure you also employ your friends and family on high salaries with massive expenses


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning



Morning MC


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's what I said, but nope. I might still go at some point, but not any time soon. And it wouldn't be to Kerala either, rather it'd be up north.


Bit chilly up in Manali this time of year. Project will have to be delayed until the cannabis harvest is complete.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just do it like a normal Indian project. Faff about until two weeks before the deadline and then do a botch job at the last minute. Make sure you also employ your friends and family on high salaries with massive expenses



You've clearly done this before. Never in my life have I come across a sorrier bunch of lying incompetents. Sadly they've got all the connections and are absolutely crucial for us to get the job done and get paid. That said we'll try and bypass them as much as possible. Our main problem is recruitment - we need around 80 decent field researchers, and we're struggling to find even five. And this massive fucking project needs to be all done and dusted by mid-January. I suspect Christmas is already cancelled.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> Bit chilly up in Manali this time of year. Project will have to be delayed until the cannabis harvest is complete.



Not that far north  - more like UP.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You've clearly done this before. Never in my life have I come across a sorrier bunch of lying incompetents. Sadly they've got all the connections and are absolutely crucial for us to get the job done and get paid. That said we'll try and bypass them as much as possible. Our main problem is recruitment - we need around 80 decent field researchers, and we're struggling to find even five. And this massive fucking project needs to be all done and dusted by mid-January. I suspect Christmas is already cancelled.



Tricky innit. Just finished a project with about 20 Indian companies. One guy was arguing with us about figures and saying that 5,000 should be presented at 50,000. We refused to change the brief and he got really cross saying how Indian people expected to be lied to.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tricky innit. Just finished a project with about 20 Indian companies. One guy was arguing with us about figures and saying that 5,000 should be presented at 50,000. We refused to change the brief and he got really cross saying how Indian people expected to be lied to.



That's what cracks me up - how bloody brazen they are with shit like that. Have to bribe someone? BRB. Lie through your teeth? No problem. Admit to being at fault - never ever ever. Want all your money? Every time. I know for a fact that there are honest, hard-working Indians out there, and that the people I meet are in a small minority, but when those are the only ones you ever deal with it's tough sometimes not to tar an entire fucking subcontinent.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Seeing as I walk past the hotel twice a day it'd be rude not to.


Just make sure he doesn't try and nonce you from beyond the grave


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Buttscratcher!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just make sure he doesn't try and nonce you from beyond the grave



I'm 28


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's what cracks me up - how bloody brazen they are with shit like that. Have to bribe someone? BRB. Lie through your teeth? No problem. Admit to being at fault - never ever ever. Want all your money? Every time. I know for a fact that there are honest, hard-working Indians out there, and that the people I meet are in a small minority, but when those are the only ones you ever deal with it's tough sometimes not to tar an entire fucking subcontinent.



Yup....

Still, they do have good food and play cricket so we can let it slide


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm 28


Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Today's 11:00 appointment is here



> The waiting list for the Club is approximately eight years, at which time off peak membership is offered allowing access to the Club for all but the weekends in May to July. In approximately another eight years full voting membership is then offered.



I should fit right in


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm 28



Buggers can't be choosers


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 2, 2011)

morning all, beautiful sunny day here.
I think I might have to slope off early today.  I stuck a sausage casserole in the slow cooker this morning and I don't think I remembered to turn it down to low 
It would be a shame to spoil the sausages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> morning all, beautiful sunny day here.
> I think I might have to slope off early today. I stuck a sausage casserole in the slow cooker this morning and I don't think I remembered to turn it down to low
> It would be a shame to spoil the sausages



It would be a crime


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today's 11:00 appointment is here
> 
> I should fit right in



Please wear your BSAS badge


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning all!

Working at home drag today. Sausage (cumberland), mash, peas and gravy today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Please wear your BSAS badge



So doing that


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup....
> 
> Still, they do have good food and play cricket so we can let it slide



I'll let it slide for the food and the preety leydiz alone.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Hang on a minute. Just found an unchecked Euromillions ticket.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

> Sorry, you haven't entered a winning selection.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am back at work .

I have already wowed my office colleagues with the solution of a 1-5 scale.  I'm on fire baby!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


My "News about your ticket" email is late today


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning all!  Sunny here too, in between grey bits.

Today I eat SAUSAGE!  We've got chap's son coming round for his birthday tea, so I thought I would do sausage and mash, with loads of veg etc.  Off t'butchers at lunchtime then!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Off to meeting


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Someone put on an illegal batch of filter coffee. It might explode. Wish me luck.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Please wear your BSAS badge


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

At the club now. People playing tennis and croquet and stuff. Lovely stinking rich yard this, so much recession evident


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

No idea about lunch


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

No sossies?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

Posting this from a training course 

Cumberland sausage and mash for lunch in the canteen


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 2, 2011)

Laters draggers, I'm off on a mercy mission to save my sausages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

At the club now. People playing tennis and croquet and stuff. Lovely stinking rich yard this, so much recession evident


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> At the club now. People playing tennis and croquet and stuff. Lovely stinking rich yard this, so much recession evident


Are you a recording?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 2, 2011)

good news - the sausages are fine 
I'm using the unexpected time off to do some studying, which is why I'm messing about on here...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Had a free mini-sausage off Allen's of Mayfair. Man, that was a good sausage.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

I knew I should have gone out for lunch. Mr OneShow has just spent the best part of an hour trying to book a train ticket to that London for next week, while giving us a running commentary throughout 

He's not finished yet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Are you a recording?



Stupid double post


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stupid double post


2 hours apart???


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

The trainer running this course is Nigerian. Nigerian is number 3 in my top 10 coolest accents.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The trainer running this course is Nigerian. Nigerian is number 3 in my top 10 coolest accents.



what are 1 and 2?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The trainer running this course is Nigerian. Nigerian is number 3 in my top 10 coolest accents.


When I was at college one of the lecturers for business studies left part way though the year and was replaced by a Nigerian guy called Joe.  He spent the lessons telling us stories which had nothing to do with the course and letting us go out for 'tea breaks' all the time.  Surprisingly he only lasted a couple of weeks 

I have my suspicions that he might not have been a proper lecturer


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what are 1 and 2?



Err, Jamaican, esp. when incongrously spoken by elderly white Jamaicans.

And. Um.

Dutch. Probably.


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> 2 hours apart???


Weird phone trouble I bet. Biddlybee once repeatedly told us how much she likes leeks due to this. She sounded proper mental.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Err, Jamaican, esp. when incongrously spoken by elderly white Jamaicans.
> 
> And. Um.
> 
> Dutch. Probably.



Good choices


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

No, wait: Brummie.

Ha ha, no, not really brummie.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 2, 2011)

Boss just complained about me using a company vehicle to get to and from work lately. This when I have been working 15-20 hours a week over my contracted hours for no extra pay (inc Sundays). Company phone is going off at 5pm as will I be from now on.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Escaped the club intact in the end 

Playing with new toy in the office and moaning about the price of fish


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Boss just complained about me using a company vehicle to get to and from work lately. This when I have been working 15-20 hours a week over my contracted hours for no extra pay (inc Sundays). Company phone is going off at 5pm as will I be from now on.



Work to rule


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

All work and printing done. Now off to see "Tintin"!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

https://about.me/


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

bored


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> https://about.me/


I have one, not quite sure what the point is though


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

I prefer http://flavors.me


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Staff survey being discussed.  Luckily I asked the question as to whether the survey was fully anonymous before it has been sent out. MRHM can see who responses are attributed to.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Great email exchange from Boss Man:



> Email to him: I have been contacted by the social media people regarding next years contracts.
> Boss Man: Well, they are parasites but have some value


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Staff survey being discussed. Luckily I asked the question as to whether the survey was fully anonymous before it has been sent out. MRHM can see who responses are attributed to.



We had a staff survey earlier.
Boss Man came back from the pub earlier and asked if we were alright.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2011)

surely it's nearly the weekend now ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> surely it's nearly the weekend now ?


I'd be happy for it just to be nearly 5pm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> surely it's nearly the weekend now ?



Feels like it is Thursday or Friday eh? Still Friday Eve tomorrow and there is everything to play for in the drag. Off to Wembley tomorrow in the day and then tv stuff in the evening


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck I so want a drink.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

still...training...so...sleepy...now


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

just been to the photocopying room with newbie 1.

this has been the highlight of my day.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd be happy for it just to be nearly 5pm



What is promising is that the rest of the office appear to have given up.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck I so want a drink.



I have two cans of scrumpy jack in my bag for the train home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck I so want a drink.



This is both correct and true


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

MHRM and HRA have just left for the pub.  They did invite me but seem to forget that as I am paid hourly, leaving an hour and a half early to go for a drink is a very expensive exercise.  Especially when they are going to a pub where it is £4.50 a pint.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is promising is that the rest of the office appear to have given up.


Fortunately it looks like cuntboss is working from home on Friday, so hopefully an easy end to the week


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is both correct and true



Albert at 1830h?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> MHRM and HRA have just left for the pub. They did invite me but seem to forget that as I am paid hourly, leaving an hour and a half early to go for a drink is a very expensive exercise. Especially when they are going to a pub where it is £4.50 a pint.



 The fuck do you work? I'm on Park Lane and even around here a pint can be had for less than 4 quid.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> MHRM and HRA have just left for the pub. They did invite me but seem to forget that as I am paid hourly, leaving an hour and a half early to go for a drink is a very expensive exercise. Especially when they are going to a pub where it is £4.50 a pint.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The fuck do you work? I'm on Park Lane and even around here a pint can be had for less than 4 quid.


I know.  It's fucking Clapham!  Well Wandsworth really.  It's ridiculous, loads of pubs charging a fucking fortune for shit beer with fancy names!

I think there probably are a couple of pubs where it wouldn;t be so ridiculously expensive but MHRM is a wine snob, so we mostly end up going places with sofas


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I know. It's fucking Clapham! Well Wandsworth really. It's ridiculous, loads of pubs charging a fucking fortune for shit beer with fancy names!
> 
> I think there probably are a couple of pubs where it wouldn;t be so ridiculously expensive but MHRM is a wine snob, so we mostly end up going places with sofas



Cla'm-on-the-Worth? Pah, you have noone to blame but yourself.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I know. It's fucking Clapham! Well Wandsworth really. It's ridiculous, loads of pubs charging a fucking fortune for shit beer with fancy names!
> 
> I think there probably are a couple of pubs where it wouldn;t be so ridiculously expensive but MHRM is a wine snob, so we mostly end up going places with sofas



I feel your pain 

Last week we went to a 'pub' and the cheapest drink was £4  They did however have a decent fish tank.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

I got charged £4.65 for a pint of Peroni in a pub in Ealing (Ealing!) the other day.

Still furious about that.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

£4.65!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

Wankers


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got charged £4.65 for a pint of Peroni in a pub in Ealing (Ealing!) the other day.
> 
> Still furious about that.



Pissroni don't come cheap.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Albert at 1830h?



You up for it? I can do a pint (or 7) but will be lugging a new laptop in box so can't get silly


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You up for it? I can do a pint (or 7) but will be lugging a new laptop in box so can't get silly



I am indeedy. Not getting wankered, but two or three quick ones?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I am indeedy. Not getting wankered, but two or three quick ones?



Does that include the cheeky can on the bus or not?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I am indeedy. Not getting wankered, but two or three quick ones?


Stop talking about drink!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does that include the cheeky can on the bus or not?


and you!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does that include the cheeky can on the bus or not?



All tube for me guv, and since it's only Green Park-Brixton I don't really have that much time!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 2, 2011)

Can people stop talking about drinking? I have to wait 20 minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Cuntboss, Mr ManFlu and Mr OneShow are currently all discussing ways to work in some fictional scenario where the office is located at the other side of town.

Thank fuck it's nearly 5


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Can people stop talking about drinking? I have to wait 20 minutes



Sharrap! I've got nearly 2 hours to wait!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Nearly time to cunt off


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

I feel like I am getting a cold all of a sudden.  Literally, last five minutes feeling fuzzy inbetween the eys and a sore throat.Going to take a berocca.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I feel like I am getting a cold all of a sudden. Literally, last five minutes feeling fuzzy inbetween the eys and a sore throat.Going to take a berocca.



Smoke, pint and a sausage'll sort it.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss, Mr ManFlu and Mr OneShow are currently all discussing ways to work in some fictional scenario where the office is located at the other side of town.
> 
> Thank fuck it's nearly 5



I need to come up with some pseudonyms for my colleagues I think.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I need to come up with some pseudonyms for my colleagues I think.



This is your number one priority


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Smoke, pint and a sausage'll sort it.



I am off in 10 mins fella, see you there around 18:30 - 18:45


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am off in 10 mins fella, see you there around 18:30 - 18:45



Cool!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

Just had sausage, mash, gravy and marrowfat peas. Oh yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Soon to be consumed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

Are there 6 sausages in there or just 3 big ones!?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

6 

Although to be a proper Cumberland sausage it should really be one long spiral


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

What are you having with them - traditional mash or chunky chips....mmmm...chips!?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2011)

Smash (lazycunt), gravy and mustard. Might be arsed to do something more adventurous tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Yawn. Off to Wembley for a round of meetings and nonsense.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got charged £4.65 for a pint of Peroni in a pub in Ealing (Ealing!) the other day.
> 
> Still furious about that.


broken Britain


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

morning mc


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning MC, morning Marty 

Friday Eve news?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning all. Tiny bit hung over drag, had a giant cocktail and rather a lot of rum after the drag session in ze Albert. Luckily no meetings today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning all. Tiny bit hung over drag, had a giant cocktail and rather a lot of rum after the drag session in ze Albert. Luckily no meetings today.




Twas a fine evening. I felt a little fragile early this morning but tip top now. Do have meetings but nothing too heavy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning MC, morning Marty
> 
> Friday Eve news?



No exciting news today. Looks like it will be a quiet time in the drag too. Bit fed up with the banter so will go and 'work' in another room for the morning.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2011)

Got into work before 8:30am this morning. Can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Got into work before 8:30am this morning. Can't remember the last time that happened.



Something different on the cards today?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Something different on the cards today?



No, more *yawn* training all day today, but had to be up early to give the missus a lift to the station.

Bit worried about whether I'm going to be able to eat any sausages today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Bit worried about whether I'm going to be able to eat any sausages today.



Eeek!!

You could have used the 'extra' half hour to shovel some in?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Eeek!!
> 
> You could have used the 'extra' half hour to shovel some in?



Wait! Have come up with a plan. Will pop into the posh butchers for a sausage roll at lunchtime.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning chaps.  Still feeling mildly coldy which is slightly annoying.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Eye Floaters


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Urban is a bit slow getting the feral children argument today


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Twas a fine evening. I felt a little fragile early this morning but tip top now. Do have meetings but nothing too heavy



Did you guys stay late? We went to the Satay Bar for a meal, and quite nice it was too. Had the King Kong cocktail, which was more Kong than King, but it had Mekong whiskey in it, so there was that. In bed by 11 too! Tonight's footie up in Holloway, no drinkies as the SO leaves for Munich tomorrow and she might like to enjoy my company before that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Did you guys stay late? We went to the Satay Bar for a meal, and quite nice it was too. Had the King Kong cocktail, which was more Kong than King, but it had Mekong whiskey in it, so there was that. In bed by 11 too! Tonight's footie up in Holloway, no drinkies as the SO leaves for Munich tomorrow and she might like to enjoy my company before that.



Not late really. Had one (or two?) more then headed home. Never been to Satay Bar before, always looked a bit meh to me but that is not based on anything.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning all - bit sneezy today ,think I am caught Cerdit Card haterz cold. Mind you he has the most spectacular cough, sound like he is self-transplanting a lung!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning Qogster. Hope you have not got the creeping sickness coming


----------



## idumea (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning draggers. Nice to see people in the pub last night


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning idumea


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

idumea said:


> Morning draggers. Nice to see people in the pub last night



Nice to meet you too! Remind me to buy you a drink next time. Bajjy, you should try Satay one day, pretty cheap and decent food as well. Nice cocktails if you like that sort of thing.

(QoG)! Stay warm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning all. Tiny bit hung over drag, had a giant cocktail and rather a lot of rum after the drag session in ze Albert. Luckily no meetings today.


_secret_ drag session?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Urban is a bit slow getting the feral children argument today


There has been an unusual lack of outrage about this story in the office today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> _secret_ drag session?



Not secret. Just decided (earlier on this thread) that a quick pint at the Albert was needed. idumea sent me a text asking if we were in the Albert as she had some time to kill but did not want to disturb a '_secret_ drag session' if that was what it was. It was not and a few urbs had some beer then went home. Nothing to see here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has been an unusual lack of outrage about this story in the office today





> They have left behind *mounds* of rubbish, which include a gas cylinder, a rug and a tyre



Mounds


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

I did get a giant Viking mug off of Bajjy. Man, that is one heavy mug!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I did get a giant Viking mug off of Bajjy. Man, that is one heavy mug!



Fill it with mead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has been an unusual lack of outrage about this story in the office today



Yes but did anyone go and see "42nd Street" at the Theatre Royal?!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fill it with mead



Mmmmmmmmmmmmead.


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

It was amusing walking down Acre Lane and across into Coldharbour Lane carrying a new laptop in it's box. Not in a feeling threatened way but a lot of people stared at me in a WTF???kinda way. I never thought I would get mugged but did assume I would leave it in the pub


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning.



Seen any Seals today?


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

Only just got out of bed mate.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> Only just got out of bed mate.



Gotcha.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not secret. Just decided (earlier on this thread) that a quick pint at the Albert was needed. idumea sent me a text asking if we were in the Albert as she had some time to kill but did not want to disturb a '_secret_ drag session' if that was what it was. It was not and a few urbs had some beer then went home. Nothing to see here


I were too busy sorting photos to post in here yesterday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Colleagues have just come in after Surrey train problems. I have to be sociable now. Boo!


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

Is this the right thread to point and laugh at everyone who missed soj getting her kit off yesterday?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> Is this the right thread to point and laugh at everyone who missed soj getting her kit off yesterday?



If you feel like it.  I missed it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> Is this the right thread to point and laugh at everyone who missed soj getting her kit off yesterday?



If you hit right click then pm me


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

A gentleman doesn't right click on the naked thread.


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if we could get 'right clicking on the naked thread' to become a euphemism?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> A gentleman doesn't right click on the naked thread.



Pm me then


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

Bollocks. She's posted them again. My smugness balloon is deflated.


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> My smugness balloon is deflated.


Can we have that as a euphemism, too?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha - in yer face NVP 

Still can't fucking believe I'm doing this


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

Some bod you've got on yer there, luv.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2011)

Two firsts - 1) me nekkid in public, 2) me being fucking coy!

Ta


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bastard - missed it again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

I missed it again


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2011)

You should be able to set up an alert just for that thread that alerts, e-mails and texts you!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

I was outside in the rain ffs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Wembley drag drags on


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2011)

I fucking left them on there long enough!

anyway, on with the drag.   I have just had a smoked ham and mustard bap because I was fucking STARVING.  I have 2 cold saussies, baps, and another slice of smoked  ham for me lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

we had a fucking fire drill in our building  

*grumbles and munches an apple*


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

wait a minute.... soj got nekkid and I missed it?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2011)

Yup ^ 

sorry Bee but I'm not putting them bloody back up AGAIN!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll just have to use my imagination.

I never leave mine up there for very long either, but mainly cos no-one says owt


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yup ^
> 
> sorry Bee but I'm not putting them bloody back up AGAIN!



PM? 

Actually, scrap that. I won't be able to look at them at work anyway


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'll just have to use my imagination.
> 
> I never leave mine up there for very long either, but mainly cos no-one says owt


I never see yours cos you only ever post them at night!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

you're not missing much love.

anyway, back to work...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I missed it again


me too


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am having a very bad morning this morning.  I think because of my fuzzy head.

Although a portrait being removed from the stairwell is proving quite distracting also.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

meeting with lazyboss about to start - one he has re-arranged about a million times - including today when he moved it from 10.30 to 11.30


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you're not missing much love.
> 
> anyway, back to work...


For me to decide, surely? I think you're fit with your clothes ON never mind off


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

starting to think about lunch...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

christmas menu is making me drool...



> White onion soup, trompettes, young turnips
> Terrine of confit of Old Spot pork, white pudding and smoked duck, onion marmalade
> Severn and Wye smoked salmon, English mustard cream, dandelion
> Trealy Farm cured beef, marinated beetroot, whipped goats cheese, watercress
> ...



I reckon I'll go for beef then turkey, but torn between the christmas pudding and chocolate cake... port sorbet sounds lush


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> starting to think about lunch...



Ich aus! Think I'll just pop down to the garage and get a sarnie. Need to go down to Lillywhite's and pick up some shinpads, so that'll eat into my lunch anyhoo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> christmas menu is making me drool...
> 
> I reckon I'll go for beef then turkey, but torn between the christmas pudding and chocolate cake... port sorbet sounds lush


Oooh that is a good menu! I think I would choose

Terrine of confit of Old Spot pork, white pudding and smoked duck, onion marmalade
Roast free range Bramble Farm turkey, Perigord truffle stuffing, bread sauce, pigs in blankets, goose fat roast potatoes, roasting juices
Rice pudding brûlée, rhubarb ice cream

Though it's a close one between the rice pud and the chocolate cake 

We went here for (my birthday) lunch last Saturday. It was _amazing_

http://www.dinnerbyheston.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

I am organising 

I was tempted by the terrine, but don't like white pudding that much.

I need more opinions on the pudding 



QueenOfGoths said:


> We went here for (my birthday) lunch last Saturday. It was _amazing_
> 
> http://www.dinnerbyheston.com/


oooh wow, what did you have and did you take pics?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am organising
> 
> I was tempted by the terrine, but don't like white pudding that much.
> 
> ...



Yup - there are quite a few on facebook, which I can't access as the moment damn work protocols! Mostly of the meat fruit because...it looked like a tangerine but was meat!!...this excited me all day 

We had

Meat Fruit (c.1500) - Mandarin, Chicken Liver Parfait and Grilled Bread
Salamugundy (c.1720) - Smoked Calves Heart, Beetroot, Horseradish and Walnut
Black Foot Pork Chop (c.1860) - Spelt & Robert Sauce
Powdered Duck (c.1670) - Smoked confit fennel & umbles
+ triple cooked chips!
Baked Lemon Suet Pudding (c.1630) - Lemon Caramel and Jersey Cream
Brown Bread Ice Cream (c.1830) - Salted Butter Caramel, Malted Yeast Syrup


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

people have been talking about tv for an hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> christmas menu is making me drool...
> 
> I reckon I'll go for beef then turkey, but torn between the christmas pudding and chocolate cake... port sorbet sounds lush


Is there an option for a bit of everything?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - there are quite a few on facebook, which I can't access as the moment damn work protocols! Mostly of the meat fruit because...it looked like a tangerine but was meat!!...this excited me all day
> 
> We had
> 
> ...


wow.. that sounds lush! How did I miss the photos 

*goes to look*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2011)

We have an HR consultant working with us.  She is sitting on a spare desk and is trying to start covnersations about the head of Lloyds going off with stress and the Greek situation.

I think she hasn't quite got the right level really.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> people have been talking about tv for an hour


What programme?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wow.. that sounds lush! How did I miss the photos
> 
> *goes to look*


There is a funny one of me - though it might be one of Mr. QofG's photos - holding some bread and I'm like "OMG...BREAD!!"


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is there an option for a bit of everything?


I wish! I think I want the christmas pudding with port sorbet on the side 


QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a funny one of me - though it might be one of Mr. QofG's photos - holding some bread and I'm like "OMG...BREAD!!"


I can't see any of them


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

ooh, I found them... meat fruit


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What programme?



downton abbey


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I wish! I think I want the christmas pudding with port sorbet on the side
> I can't see any of them


 Erm...hang on I'll look at facebook on my phone..my album is called "Birthday Shennanigans"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> downton abbey


Oh...if it was "Spooks" or "Frozen Planet" I'd have joined in!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm...hang on I'll look at facebook on my phone..my album is called "Birthday Shennanigans"


I can see MrQoG's pics


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Frozen Planet"


Missed that, saw a documentary about da Vinci which was quite interesting though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Missed that, saw a documentary about da Vinci which was quite interesting though


I think we have recorded that


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Missed that, saw a documentary about da Vinci which was quite interesting though



I have heard about that. Does Fiona "sexiest woman alive" Bruce present it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have heard about that. Does Fiona "sexiest woman alive" Bruce present it?


Aye, that was it


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

Lunch has been had, all-day brekkie thing with SAUSAGES! and bacon and eggs and whatnot.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, that was it



I may have to watch that then.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may have to watch that then.


Do you watch the "Antiques Roadshow" just to see her as well ?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 3, 2011)

Too busy for drag the last couple of days.   Hope things are ticking along nicely.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you watch the "Antiques Roadshow" just to see her as well ?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - there are quite a few on facebook, which I can't access as the moment damn work protocols! Mostly of the meat fruit because...it looked like a tangerine but was meat!!...this excited me all day
> 
> We had
> 
> ...



That sounds amazing - I really want to see photos of meat fruit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That sounds amazing - I really want to see photos of meat fruit!


I'll look them out when I get home


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh ohhh - just completely overfaced myself with lunch - two big baps with leftover saussies on them and a grab bag of cheese and onion crisps.

Belly sore


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


I'm partial to a bit of Bruce as well -

Fiona not Forsyth


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

lunch was two sausage rolls and a ham and cheese butty


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sausage and egg sarnie - and a coffee for lunch


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm partial to a bit of Bruce as well -
> 
> Fiona not Forsyth



I saw her first


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I saw her first


she's just about the same age as me (about a year older) I think I first noticed her in the mid 90s


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she's just about the same age as me (about a year older) I think I first noticed her in the mid 90s



Well we'll just have to fight for her won't we? Choose your weapon!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well we'll just have to fight for her won't we? Choose your weapon!


Will this be nekkid fighting....? 'cos in my imagination it looks like this


Spoiler: NSFWmanbits


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will this be nekkid fighting....?



That depends on what Fiona wants.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That depends on what Fiona wants.


Fiona would like the setting in the spoiler pic...lots of antiques!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

what film is that from? I can't remember


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fiona would like the setting in the spoiler pic...lots of antiques!



*looks macho* I've noticed marty is a bit quiet sinced I offered him a fight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what film is that from? I can't remember



"Women in Love"...I don't think I have actually seen the film but I am 'aware' of that scene


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *looks macho* I've noticed marty is a bit quiet sinced I offered him a fight.


He could have started oiling himself up for Fiona training?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

oliver reed, of course


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He could have started oiling himself up for Fiona training?



*stands around and cracks knuckles*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *stands around and cracks knuckles*


I think you should have neon as your second and Badgers can be marty's second and TruXta can referee....all naked.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will this be nekkid fighting....? 'cos in my imagination it looks like this


In reality it might be more like Bumfights?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In reality it might be more like Bumfights?


Lots of incoherent shouting and spilling of cider


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lots of incoherent shouting and spilling of cider



"are you looking at my pint?"


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

You'd have to get 'Dragfights' tattooed onto your forehead


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You'd have to get 'Dragfights' tattooed onto your forehead



along with my sausage tattoo?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 3, 2011)

The training course I am on today includes complimentary tea and coffee.

The people attending the event down the corridor have been supplied with tea, coffee, _and biscuits_ 

We have formed a small raiding party and made several successful sorties. So far I have acquired three custard creams.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The training course I am on today includes complimentary tea and coffee.
> 
> The people attending the event down the corridor have been supplied with tea, coffee, _and biscuits_
> 
> We have formed a small raiding party and made several successful sorties. So far I have acquired three custard creams.


Custard creams - like Fiona Bruce - are worth fighting for


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

In The Wembley Tavern drag.
Guinness £2.50 a pint win.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think you should have neon as your second and Badgers can be marty's second and TruXta can referee....all naked.



I am away for a few hours and the dragbirds start getting mental again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am away for a few hours and the dragbirds start getting mental again



Don't try and pretend that you don't want to see marty and MC wrestle in the nuddie


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am away for a few hours and the dragbirds start getting mental again


only quoggy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Custard creams - like Fiona Bruce - are worth fighting for



Eating custard creams off Fiona Bruce's body


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> only quoggy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am away for a few hours and the dragbirds start getting mental again



Marty started it by looking at my bird!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


well, you and machine cat


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

I hear rain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I hear rain


Me too but it's too dark to see how bad it is


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

I might put my lenses in for the cycle home


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well we'll just have to fight for her won't we? Choose your weapon!


sausages!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *looks macho* I've noticed marty is a bit quiet sinced I offered him a fight.


I was in a meeting with the most annoying tenant in the world - 2 fucking hours - sadly I can't twat him, so we need to arrange a strangers on a train type scenario, or a lottery win


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

Right...out into the rain for me


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

can't even see if it is raining as it's dark outside - I did bring my rain jacket though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was in a meeting with the most annoying tenant in the world - 2 fucking hours - sadly I can't twat him, so we need to arrange a strangers on a train type scenario, or a lottery win



Yeah... right 

Anyway, the cider train will be pulling into Leeds at 5:08 and I intend to be on it. So long draggers!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yeah... right
> 
> Anyway, the cider train will be pulling into Leeds at 5:08 and I intend to be on it. So long draggers!


all aboard the Cidertrain!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2011)

rain cycle, but no college tonight, so straight home... don't care if I'm sopping


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Soaked but on tube now. 
Home soon


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2011)

Spent the best part of 3 hours this afternoon trying to install the latest version of iTunes. Unsuccessfully.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 3, 2011)

32 sluggish minutes to go.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

OFF in 15 up north for footie. It might still be pissing down.


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2011)

Piss. Tried to get some work approved for 8am tomorrow and was told I had to stay here and do it, starting at 9pm tonight. Bastard 5 hours overtime I wasn't expecting, but at least I got them to promise to pay me time and a half. Gobshite, was meant to be going to the boozer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Home
Damp
Beer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That sounds amazing - I really want to see photos of meat fruit!


Meat fruit!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

What was the bread made of?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What was the bread made of?


Kittens 

This is my "OMG...it's BREAD!! photo


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

Is that his new place?  Our MD managed to get lunch there a just after it opened under the pretence of researching their kitchen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that his new place? Our MD managed to get lunch there a just after it opened under the pretence of researching their kitchen


Yes it is - in the Mandarin Oriental Hyde Park. The kitchen is open so you can see in which is quite cool.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

I think we tried to get an opportunity to do that, but they were happy with the people they already used.  We did a similar kind of kitchen at the Corn Exchange in Leeds a couple of years ago, it's probably not quite the same standard as Heston Blumenthal though


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

BSW update


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks like good eating


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/?action=view&current=IMAG0521.jpg


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2011)

Should have put the cheese on top


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/?action=view&current=IMAG0521.jpg



Simple, tasty but needs bacon.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 3, 2011)

I have had a different dragging week...I'm working 8-4 but not yet been home on time and my plans have been shot with a badly sprained ankle. In theory I could be off work with my foot plumped up but I had some work on that I really wanted to crack on with.... plus being off would load others with more work stress.

I had to go for a x-ray yesterday following my go-karting smash on the 28th but thankfully not fractured...so I'm still hobbling in and have kinda enjoyed my new temp job and received a few compliments on my abilities that did really did make me blush today. I have also had other minor things happen such as leaving my owl pencil case at home & my only pen running out of ink!!! , then I had to get chips on the way home & had no money in my purse (left in kitchen next to Owly) and then today I bimbled out of my flat with house/car keys still in the kitchen so had to sit on steps and wait to be rescued....LOL.

I'm aiming for a 7am start and noon finish & then off to my last camping trip of the year.

Looks like the 'what's for tea/lunch/munch' threads have migrated into dragons land.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I have had a different dragging week...I'm working 8-4 but not yet been home on time and my plans have been shot with a badly sprained ankle. In theory I could be off work with my foot plumped up but I had some work on that I really wanted to crack on with.... plus being off would load others with more work stress.



Not ideal moons 
Liking the owl pencil case though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Horrid rain here in SW2 

It is Freeday though so hopefully that will bring a bit of respite or sunshine to the day. Have a busy IT day today as we have a consultant in next week 'changing stuff' and charging us stuff


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Coffee number two on the go. Lunches are made and packed and rain is easing thankfully. Not been a bad drag week in the main but pleased the weekend is nearly here. Hoping for a good fireworks tomorrow night but looks like being a damp one.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

so pleased the weekend is here - rainy outside, so I'll drive in today


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> rainy outside, so I'll drive in today



A sage choice sir. I did not get that wet on my way but did have to brave the hated, eye stabbing umbrella army


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2011)

Not raining here (yet)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Listening to radio just now. The presenter was talking about someone she knew called Marty that was nicknamed 'hiccup' as he hiccuped all the time 

(Magic FM btw)


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Listening to radio just now. The presenter was talking about someone she knew called Marty that was nicknamed 'hiccup' as he hiccuped all the time
> 
> (Magic FM btw)



Have you ever seen them posting here at the same time?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning peeps. TruXtette just left for Munich for the weekend, I overslept somewhat for work (bah), and we lost our game last night (to a superior team). Now it's time for a _~.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning all.  I think I definietly have a cold.  It is a weird cold though.  As long as I sit still all I have is a sore throat and a slight headache.  As soon as I start to move around, I get all achey and the headache gets worse.

Soldiering on though as I still live by the rules my Ma set down a long time ago: If you don;t go to school then you can't play out later!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

... I'm not sure your Mum got that one quite right. Unless you were prone to skiving off school that is.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was a bit.  There was a while where I would try it on with her regularly.  Around the time I got addicted to Sons and Duaghters and the Sullivans.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Listening to radio just now. The presenter was talking about someone she knew called Marty that was nicknamed 'hiccup' as he hiccuped all the time
> 
> (Magic FM btw)



What sort of a ridiculous nickname is "hiccup" for heavens sake.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2011)

Bussing not biking today. Due to going into town after work. There are two colleagues on the bus. Am hoping they don't try to engage me in conversation cos I'm enjoying the music in listening to.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> BSW update
> 
> View attachment 14521
> View attachment 14522


that is a mighty sandwich neon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you ever seen them posting here at the same time?



Now that you mention it?



hiccup said:


> What sort of a ridiculous nickname is "hiccup" for heavens sake.



Some sort of cruel joke


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Around the time I got addicted to Sons and Duaghters and the Sullivans.



My word. That is a level of lameness we can all aspire to


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Listening to radio just now. The presenter was talking about someone she knew called Marty that was nicknamed 'hiccup' as he hiccuped all the time
> 
> (Magic FM btw)


busted


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busted



A popular band


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2011)

Have just spent ten minutes looking for a phot thta had me and marty in it, but failed.

Not sure what implications this has.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A popular band


define popular


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> define popular



Liked by many?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning! Freeday. Nuff said


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I was a bit. There was a while where I would try it on with her regularly. Around the time I got addicted to Sons and Duaghters and the Sullivans.


I used to LOVE The Sullivans


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning all - so far today I have

Got the later train, making me late for work but meh, 'cos my legs are borked and walking is a bit difficult
Got stuck on the 205 bus in a_ massive_ traffic jam so it took nearly 40 minutes to get from Paddington to Great Portland Street
Couldn't remember the code to the pass door and none of the shop staff were around so I had to wait pathetically until someone appeared who could remember it!
Dropped weetabix all down my front including on my necklace
Got in to find that the one day in the week I am late the HR bod has been down to the office!
This has not been the best start to the day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This has not been the best start to the day.


It means the weekend will be fantastic, I'm sure that's the rules 

(are you borky legs weather related?  )


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 4, 2011)

Good morning!!

Not at work today...
Got me an interview this afternoon.
Gonna have a bath and think...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> It means the weekend will be fantastic, I'm sure that's the rules
> 
> (are you borky legs weather related?  )


I don't know - it is normally hot weather that effects me. Although I think I have a slight infection - there has been a lot of cold going round here - as I feel hotter than normal and any raise in temperature can make my MS symptoms worse.

We may - my legs and my sister-in-laws rather large pregnancy bump permitting - be going to see fireworks tomorrow...or just go to the pub nearby to the fireworks. It's £7.50 to get see the firework display (this is at Carshalton) which I think is a bit much personally. I would expect a free hot dog or piece of parkin for that!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would expect a free hot dog or piece of parkin for that!



You deserve that


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I hope they get better quick smart quoggy x

If you can see fireworks from the pub, I'd go to the pub and spend £7.50 on pork scratchings  

I'm a bit bored... might have another coffee. Found out that Lea & Perrins are going to change their label, so have been googling, I didn't know they were owned by Heinz, or that Daddies was too! Also, there seems to be a Lea & Perrins thick knocking about 

Old:






New:


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

ooh, buy old bottles up now - couple of years they'll be "vintage" lol


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, buy old bottles up now - couple of years they'll be "vintage" lol



We need more stuff like this


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 4, 2011)

Good God!  I have just made the fatal mistake of asking the married couple in the office whether they have any pictures of their son...  I have had the grand tour. I have seen the relatives, I have seen the friends, I have seen the picnic at Stonehenge, I have seen the math competition, I have seen the food-at-work competition, I have seen the visitors on the tube ...    They are lovely but I was actively hoping for the phone to ring.  Which it did.  And then, against all my ingrained good manners, had to ignore their glances to see whether I was coming back.  Weeeell, another colleague had been caught in their web by then.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

They have photos of a Math competition?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Schmetterling, Schmetterling, Schmetterling 

Schoolboy/girl error that one ^

Worse than asking someone about their new kitten, skiing holiday or something


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Not at work today...
> Got me an interview this afternoon.
> Gonna have a bath and think...


good luck with the interview


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

I now have an it dude connected to my pc. This post coming from my phone. Might have to do some work.


----------



## idumea (Nov 4, 2011)

Ey up draggers 
Nearly the weekend.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Meat fruit!



That's just amazing, the 'orange peel' looks like it has the right texture too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That's just amazing, the 'orange peel' looks like it has the right texture too


I know! And, apart from the leaves and stem, it was all edible


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 4, 2011)

One day I will get to eat some of Heston's food.
I did drop some hints that I'd like to go to the Fat Duck for my 40th earlier this year, but to no avail.
Perhaps the hints were too subtle, I should have said 'take me to the Fat Duck for my 40th'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

Ooooh it is clouding over a bit in W1T now - was really sunny until about 10 minutes ago. Aren't we expecting biblical storms, hail, swarms of locusts etc..!?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Schmetterling, Schmetterling, Schmetterling
> 
> Schoolboy/girl error that one ^
> 
> Worse than asking someone about their new kitten, skiing holiday or something



Both of My OneShow's kids are in the process of planning weddings, we've all learned not to make conversation about it


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh it is clouding over a bit in W1T now - was really sunny until about 10 minutes ago. Aren't we expecting biblical storms, hail, swarms of locusts etc..!?



We are? I thought we're in for a bit of cloud is all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Both of My OneShow's kids are in the process of planning weddings, we've all learned not to make conversation about it


You wait until you have to see the photos


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We are? I thought we're in for a bit of cloud is all.


Oh...maybe I am thinking about tomorrow


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh...maybe I am thinking about tomorrow



Beeb says light rain for tomorrow.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> One day I will get to eat some of Heston's food.
> I did drop some hints that I'd like to go to the Fat Duck for my 40th earlier this year, but to no avail.
> Perhaps the hints were too subtle, I should have said *'take me to the Fat Duck for my 40th'*


You do know that will translate to:
Gerrards Street, Chinese, Fatty Duck and Coffee at Bar Italia for afters; and for less than 40 quid ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Beeb says light rain for tomorrow.


But...but ...it was on Breakfast News - heavy rain with possible hail. I am sure of it..

..unless I dreamt it


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 4, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> You do know that will translate to:
> Gerrards Street, Chinese, Fatty Duck and Coffee at Bar Italia for afters; and for less than 40 quid ?




Have you met my husband?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You wait until you have to see the photos


I expect we'll be seeing the invoices before we see any photos


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> You do know that will translate to:
> Gerrards Street, Chinese, Fatty Duck and Coffee at Bar Italia for afters; and for less than 40 quid ?


Or a picnic next to a greedy swan?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But...but ...it was on Breakfast News - heavy rain with possible hail. I am sure of it..
> 
> ..unless I dreamt it



Maybe you did?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Or a picnic next to a greedy swan?



nah, we've tried that and it didn't work out too well


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Have you met my husband?


I AM your husband!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 4, 2011)

Also, they are all away so I was able to throw away the sweet they gave me which made me gag.  I must become less polite and say when I don't like something.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

Lunch is in the house. Yet again I've got the piri-piri chicken from L'Express... That said I had a free venison sausage from Allen's. Very nice it was too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

Machine Cat - I saw this (on Hot Deals) and thought of you 

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...ghs-feed-hotukdeals&referrer=cookiesDetecting


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

what is it, link won't work for me


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

Freeday afternoon! not long now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what is it, link won't work for me



This ^


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2011)

Just the one seal on my walk today. I could get used to this not working lark. All I've had to do in the last week is spot seals, play on the Xbox and drink wine.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Stagg for £1?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stagg for £1?


Yup - cans of Stagg Chilli at Asda online (and also their Grimsby store according to Hot Deals!) at £10.00 each!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just the one seal on my walk today. I could get used to this not working lark. All I've had to do in the last week is spot seals, play on the Xbox and drink wine.


are you on holibobs or has your job finished NVP? I love not coming to work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just the one seal on my walk today. I could get used this not working lark. All I've had to do in the last week is spot seals, play on the Xbox and drink wine.



Seals......... 

If you want cool then I saw a white Pigeon today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

In other news I have filled in a few 'contact us forms' with the name and mobile number of a business rival. Just doing my bit for capitalism and that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Freeday afternoon! not long now


i'm off in 20 minutes, had a very long and busy week and need pub/pints badly


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> are you on holibobs or has your job finished NVP? I love not coming to work


Just off for a week. I've done absolutely nothing. It's been ace.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just off for a week. I've done absolutely nothing. It's been ace.


fantastic  I can't wait until I get more leave to take come January, I need a week of sleep!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You wait until you have to see the photos



I uploaded 842 wedding photos to Flickr last night. Would anyone like to see them?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> fantastic  I can't wait until I get more leave to take come January, I need a week of sleep!


i wish i was a hedgehog, i'd love to hibernate for the winter.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I uploaded 842 wedding photos to Flickr last night. Would anyone like to see them?


Is that the edited set? 

Could help the dreaded 3-4pm pass quicker


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Hibernating bears teach scientists tricks for human hibernation


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2011)

right kids, laters, i'm off, good weekend y'all


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2011)

There was a thing on QI once about some people (in France, I think) that used to hibernate for the Winter.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

enjoy Paulie! 

cunt


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Been looking at this website. http://www.rentduringthegames.com/london-2012-olympics/list/13

some interesting lets on there.  

Bloody obscene too!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, how I long to be in the pub.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I uploaded 842 wedding photos to Flickr last night. Would anyone like to see them?


is that 842 pictures of one wedding, or pictures of 842 weddings?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right kids, laters, i'm off, good weekend y'all



Fight the good fight Paulie


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

NVP said:


> There was a thing on QI once about some people (in France, I think) that used to hibernate for the Winter.



I was Googleing for that but could not find it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

NVP said:


> There was a thing on QI once about some people (in France, I think) that used to hibernate for the Winter.


I am not sure about hibernating for the winter - I think I would rather fly south. Winter in Rio would do me...or Las Vegas!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was Googleing for that but could not find it.



Found this:



> Was just watching QI on IPlayer. According to quizz master Fry, up until the 20th century French peasants would 'hibernate' during winter. They'd all snuggle up together sleeping and dozing the winter away, awaking periodically to take on sustinance,until spring arrived.



And also this:



> French people in the countryside hibernated, right into the 19th century. It was not true hibernation, in that their body temperature does not fall, but they slept for most of the time, only waking up once or twice to eat a biscuit.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

Surely a piss-take?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

tired headache now


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh god I would soooo love to be able to do that - snooze the winter away   I have invites coming out of my ears at the moment and the more I get the less I want to do any of them


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Surely a piss-take?



I think that 'hibernate' is too strong a word really. Can see that in harsher months less activity and staying wrapped up would possibly be a better option for some more remote living peasants.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

"_but they slept for most of the time, only waking up once or twice to eat a biscuit._"

I do that when I'm hungover!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

sleeping most of time and having the occasional hobnob

that sounds like a lovely existence


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sleeping most of time and having the occasional hobnob
> 
> that sounds like a lovely existence


I'm game.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is that 842 pictures of one wedding, or pictures of 842 weddings?



Come, sit down, I'll show you.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Come, sit down, I'll show you.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "_but they slept for most of the time, only waking up once or twice to eat a biscuit._"
> 
> I do that when I'm hungover!


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Surely a piss-take?


Stephen Fry said it. It must be true.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

hurrah... final hour!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

Bah, busier than ever.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of cunting off - the £7 I won on the Euro Lotto on Tuesday was not quite enough to retire on


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well my job description is now going round the relevant people for sign off.  They will then advertise it internally and I will have the pleasure of applying and interviewing for the job I have been doing for the last 6 months.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Old Bailey.
> 19th of December.
> The Monday after our working year finishes on the 16th.
> That is harsh.
> ...



Massive billboard just put up right outside our office advertising new ITV series The Jury


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hurrah... final hour!



Woop Woop


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well my job description is now going round the relevant people for sign off. They will then advertise it internally and I will have the pleasure of applying and interviewing for the job I have been doing for the last 6 months.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Woop Woop


it's slow though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well my job description is now going round the relevant people for sign off. They will then advertise it internally and I will have the pleasure of applying and interviewing for the job I have been doing for the last 6 months.



 fuckers

good luck with it chuck


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> fuckers
> 
> good luck with it chuck


^ this. Been there and it's harsh.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well my job description is now going round the relevant people for sign off. They will then advertise it internally and I will have the pleasure of applying and interviewing for the job I have been doing for the last 6 months.



Tell everyone how hard, unrewarding and bad paying the job is. Cry while you are doing it. That will kill of the other chancers


----------



## hiccup (Nov 4, 2011)

Tick follows tock follows tick follows tock...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the words chaps.

I just bloody hate internal interviews.  At least when you fuck up in a normal interview you never see the bastards again.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just bloody hate internal interviews. At least when you fuck up in a normal interview you never see the bastards again.



Only the pub can save you now my sweet x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

Right I am outta here - good weekend y'all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

it's close enough now isn't it? It must be.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only the pub can save you now my sweet x


38 minutes!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2011)

Goinnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

I am all alone here now. There is a thirst for alcohol now. I may go home though.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2011)

But it's Friday.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm still here, and have just discovered somewhere close by that does chorizo scotch eggs AND black pudding scotch eggs!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> But it's Friday.....



I know


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Love this by the way

http://nextbuslondon.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

phew home


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm still here, and have just discovered somewhere close by that does chorizo scotch eggs AND black pudding scotch eggs!!!


I have tried black pudding scotch eggs - and they taste of mighty win - I now wan chorizo scotch eggs as well


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well my job description is now going round the relevant people for sign off. They will then advertise it internally and I will have the pleasure of applying and interviewing for the job I have been doing for the last 6 months.


cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have tried black pudding scotch eggs - and they taste of mighty win - I now wan chorizo scotch eggs as well


I will report back - going to get them for next weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning peeps 

Weekend went too quick (again) didn't it? Was good with fireworks and sausages and things but needed to be longer.

Have a day of IT stuff today again. In fact three days of training and putting in new software system which will be long drag I fear.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Coffees are drunk, cigarettes smoked, lunches made and internal moaning ongoing. Better get in the shower, drag my dragging arse onto the drag bus and drag myself to the drag.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

back to the daily grind - had a fun weekend in Birmingham! Stayed in the centre - nice hotel - there was an incident in the morning at Breakfast - I saw it unfold! If you wanted the continental breakfast you had  to go to another room to pick it up, there was a woman in the table in front of me who did that - when she returned a couple had sat in her table - did she make a fuss? No, she was British, and found another table....recently vacated by a German couple who had gone to get their continental breakfast...did they make a fuss- Godammit they did - he did - bellyaching about the loss of their table, when there were plenty of spare  tables, on and on he went, to the long suffering supervisor - who was very patient....(should have put his towel on the table )

....about an hour later when we were checking out, there was Mr German complaining man, complaining


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you mention the war?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you mention the war?


I so wanted to


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

Ahh, I do love it when you get someone living up to their stereotype.  Expecting this work lark to be a bit of a shock after this last weeks laziness.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning all, early drag here. In work at eight, and noone else is in. Grrrrrr. No keys to the office either. This is bollocks.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2011)

Slightly hungover here this morning. Ended up spending my last pennies and playing killer pool in the pub last night. Got in at midnight. 

I am planning to make a detour to McDonald's before work this morning though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> Expecting this work lark to be a bit of a shock after this last weeks laziness.



Shock to the system eh?



TruXta said:


> Morning all, early drag here. In work at eight, and noone else is in. Grrrrrr. No keys to the office either. This is bollocks.



Bacon roll vendor nearby?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bacon roll vendor nearby?



Not even that. The garage or a way too posh deli cafe the only options. No matter, the office manager came and let me in now anyway. Just to add insult to injury a colleague (also supposed to be in for 8) just called to say she'd missed her train and wouldn't be in til 9.30.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not even that. The garage or a way too posh deli cafe the only options.



Rustlers or Gourmet in a bun then 



TruXta said:


> Just to add insult to injury a colleague (also supposed to be in for 8) just called to say she'd missed her train and wouldn't be in til 9.30.



So this likely 7am start time will work well then?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

Cherry picker is being noisy outside my window.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

here we go again


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So this likely 7am start time will work well then?



She's fucked if that comes to pass. As in, she commutes from bloody Hove, and if we're to start at 7 she'll have to spend weeknights in a hotel in London, else she won't make it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning!

Frost drag.  I was in before cuntboss so have nicked her parking space


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> here we go again



Going down the only road I have ever known


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Going down the only road I have ever known


it's the wrong bloody road though


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Up the Gary?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning all

The bad news: it's Monday morning
The good news: I have a custard doughunt for my breakfast


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Blatantly read that as custard doghunt.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2011)

a custard doghunt would probably be a better way to pass a Monday morning


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2011)

I knew a dog called Custard once, he lived with his sister Chaos.
Chaos and Custard


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I knew a dog called Custard once, he lived with his sister Chaos.
> Chaos and Custard



Chaos wished he was called Rhubarb


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can feel the fat from the S&E MM clogging up my arteries already.   Yum!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

coffee. breakfast. need.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 7, 2011)

I struggled to wake up and start my drag today and as a result had to have out handover meeting ...1 hour without a mug of tea!!!

I still don't feel awake and I'm still limping around. Owl pencil case though is safe;y in my bag....but lunch is at the mercy of the work canteen.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 7, 2011)

Bah! My interview last Friday went a bit shit.
The role was not as described and it's based entirely at an office off Tower Hill Station - kinda sucks as I want be client facing/interacting with humans.

Balls.

And Good Morning to you all...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> but lunch is at the mercy of the work canteen.



How does this normally work out for you?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2011)

The fax machine has provided me with some unexpected lulz this morning.
I just went to send something and found one that had arrived over the weekend.

I'll quote:



> I am the subject of a covert surveillance and harassment operation since 2008 even though no charges have been brought against me.
> I am harassed through the use of electromagnetic weapons. I am subjected to voice-to-skull hearing, induced harrowing nightmares, induced racing heart and chest pains, induced bowel movements, general pains, among other symptoms.
> I wonder if you know of any organisation in the UK that is familiar with the above that could assist me?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Frost drag. I was in before cuntboss so have nicked her parking space


There was a report from Gateshead on BBC News this morning and it looked very frosty by the Angel of the North!

I already have work and it's only 10.00am on a Monday. Not fair


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The fax machine has provided me with some unexpected lulz this morning.
> I just went to send something and found one that had arrived over the weekend.
> 
> I'll quote:



sounds like one of my tenants tbf


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Going down the only road I have ever known


Like a drifter I was born to walk alone...  fuck me, I know the words 

Morning, beautiful draggers,

Weekend of loveliness here featuring brilliant cooking on my part - goulash one day, tag bol another *blows own trumpet*

This Monday "work" business is a crock of shit, really, isn't it? _So_ groggy. Really glad there's no work in. Have just been watching non-league football highlights and half-heartedly checking for work every now and then. Easing myself into the week...

Sympathies, Me76, for the interview bollocks. I had to go through that twice in two years - no fun.

Second coffee now...


----------



## hiccup (Nov 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The fax machine has provided me with some unexpected lulz this morning.
> I just went to send something and found one that had arrived over the weekend.
> 
> I'll quote:



Sounds like mike corley:

http://h2g2.com/dna/h2g2/A694523


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There was a report from Gateshead on BBC News this morning and it looked very frosty by the Angel of the North!


Yeah, I'm not far from the Angel.  Fortunately it wasn't too bad, but I'd better stock up on deicer for the car


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

very busy today - 2 staff off - one on leave-  the other *sick* , so only 3/5 in, this 5 includes lazyboss - so 2/5 then


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I can feel the fat from the *S&E MM* clogging up my arteries already. Yum!


what is this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

It is freezing in here today. I may have to sit on my hands to warm them up!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what is this?


Sausage and egg mcmuffin. Although to be fair a lot of the clogging is probably caused by the deep fried hash brown, so the muffin shouldn't take all the blame.

I have no idea what to have for lunch and this disturbs me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

ahh, I couldn't work it out and kept reading is as S&M ME


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ahh, I couldn't work it out and kept reading is as S&M ME


don't we all start the day with a little S&M?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't we all start the day with a little S&M?


I do *slaps marty with a rubber paddle*


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Off to lunch in about 10 minutes, going up to UCL to have a much delayed lunch-date with ex-bosses.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 7, 2011)

There are currently 13 separate bottles of milk in the office fridge. When will someone (other than me) end this madness and set up a kitty or a rota or something?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

...then lunch.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There are currently 13 separate bottles of milk in the office fridge. When will someone (other than me) end this madness and set up a kitty or a rota or something?


Broken Britain


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

There could be trouble later, I've just made some tea and used 3 out of the last 4 tea bags


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There could be trouble later, I've just made some tea and used 3 out of the last 4 tea bags


You should hide the last one as well, for the lols!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Cuntboss is responsible for buying tea bags (Mr ManFlu and I buy the milk), but I can guarantee it won't be her fault that we've ran out


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There could be trouble later, I've just made some tea and used 3 out of the last 4 tea bags


3 bags one cup?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 3 bags one cup?


A pot.  I like strong tea, but not that strong


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you should hang the 3 used bags up in the kitchen - with a sign

're-use these bags - teabag monitor has fucked up and not bought any'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

I really ought to get up and make a cup of tea....but I cannot be arsed!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Or I could just have coffee


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Banana here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Banana here


I was looking at a banana guard in Robert Dyas at lunchtime. I did not buy one.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Banana here


spotty?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> spotty?



Yellow and firm


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yellow and firm


touch of green?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> touch of green?



No. It was right on the cusp


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. It was right on the cusp


better eat it straight away


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> better eat it straight away



Was gone 4 posts ago


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was looking at a* banana guard* in Robert Dyas at lunchtime. I did not buy one.





My banana smelled very bananaey this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was gone 4 posts ago


very wise


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> My banana smelled very bananaey this morning.


http://www.bananaguard.com/

You can get them for apples as well! Had it been a £1.00 or £1.50 I might have bought it as a silly present for Mr. QofG's but it was £4.95 which is frankly too much.

Plus he would probably have tried to put it on his willy.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

Banana Guard
Guard your banana


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus he would probably have tried to put it on his willy.


That's got to be work £4.95


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://www.bananaguard.com/
> 
> You can get them for apples as well! Had it been a £1.00 or £1.50 I might have bought it as a silly present for Mr. QofG's but it was £4.95 which is frankly too much.
> 
> Plus he would probably have tried to put it on his willy.



I read somewhere that 67% of banana guards have already been tried on by curious men, and left in the shop


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

There you go!  Put a pubic hair in one then take it to the counter and ask for a discount as it's already been used.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Just had a nice Italian lunch in the Brunswick Centre on the ex-bosses dime. Good times!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

I am annoying myself today by being pedantic 

My colleague, and friend, has this habit of misremembering names. It has happened twice today * and I always correct him. I try to do it subtlely but it still ANNOYS ME! Why am I so petty? Why can't I just let it go 

Him "That Garrison Perry exhibition looks good"
Me: "Oh yes..GRAYSON Perry, it does look good"

Him: "There is a book in the shop about Gaston and Simpson"
Me: "Really? GALTON and Simpson? Interesting"

Help me!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

You should punch him as you spell them out

G - punch - R- punch - A- punch, etc

it's the only way he'll learn


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Code red then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am annoying myself today by being pedantic
> 
> My colleague, and friend, has this habit of misremembering names. It has happened twice today * and I always correct him. I try to do it subtlely but it still ANNOYS ME! Why am I so petty? Why can't I just let it go
> 
> ...


Mr ManFlu does this with the phone all the time, he'll put a call through to you and tell you who it is and either get their name and/or the company name completely wrong or just forget who it is altogether


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

He has just done it again

Him: Ooooh it's like that film with Bruce Willis and Samuel L. Jackson where Bruce has special powers..."Shattered"
Me: Remains silent and bites rim of tea mug.

Help me!!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Mind your teeth, quoggy.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

I think he's on another board right now talking about that woman who always has to correct people and how he deliberately gets things wrong now for his own amusement.

''I can see her now, desperately trying to bite her tongue. Oh damn!  I should have said Shatnered!  That would have been proper funny''.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Sharted. Now _*that's*_ funny.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu does this with the phone all the time, he'll put a call through to you and tell you who it is and either get their name and/or the company name completely wrong or just forget who it is altogether



The Elf-Factor did that a lot.

Elf-Factor - It is Dave from ABC Industries
Me - Hi Dave
Dave - My name is Mohamed
Me - Sorry, crackly line. Have you or anyone from ABC Industries contacted us before?
Mohamed - I work at XYZ Ltd?
Me - Sorry, crackly line.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn this 3-4pm window


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Hopefully I can bugger off at 5 today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hopefully I can bugger off at 5 today.



I hope so to.
Me that is, not you.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

had a call about a tenant subletting his flat for £££££ and getting £££££ in HB


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> had a call about a tenant subletting his flat for £££££ and getting £££££ in HB



What would Vic Mackey do?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Damn this 3-4pm window


Close to the 4-5 window now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What would Vic Mackey do?


we need to get the Mexicans to take the hit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we need to get the Mexicans to take the hit


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
we could come out of this smelling real sweet - take the money off the mexicans, and blame the columbians


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

...and into the 4-5 window, who is Vic Mackey?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...and into the 4-5 window, who is Vic Mackey?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...and into the 4-5 window, who is Vic Mackey?


He is the Thing out of "Fantastic Four" (and in some cop show that I never watched)!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...and into the 4-5 window, who is Vic Mackey?


He used to run a pub in the east end


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we could come out of this smelling real sweet - take the money off the mexicans, and blame the columbians



One man trying to make a difference


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


>





QueenOfGoths said:


> He is the Thing out of "Fantastic Four" (and in some cop show that I never watched)!


ah I thought he looked familiar, is it a crap cop show?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ah I thought he looked familiar, is it a crap cop show?


Wrong thread for that kind of talk


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Wrong thread for that kind of talk


this ^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ah I thought he looked familiar, is it a crap cop show?



I don't think he says "It's clobbering time" in it. And no one bursts into flame and flies around shouting "Flame on!" as far as I know...so yeah, crap


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

Nearly wrote my very first abusive pm there.

But then I realised that would be a bit mental.

I still want to make angry words though. My jaw is clenched.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Nearly wrote my very first abusive pm there.
> 
> But then I realised that would be a bit mental.
> 
> I still want to make angry words though. My jaw is clenched.



Sorry


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

Not to you, badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Not to you, badgers.



Oh...

I just wanted the attention really


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Nearly wrote my very first abusive pm there.
> 
> But then I realised that would be a bit mental.
> 
> I still want to make angry words though. My jaw is clenched.



*sends bunch of flowers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Wrong thread for that kind of talk


hmmmmmm... is this a huddle thing? 

Is this the cop show that _someone_ leant us on DVD? 



quimcunx said:


> I still want to make angry words though. My jaw is clenched.


Make them openly here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Nearly wrote my very first abusive pm there.
> 
> But then I realised that would be a bit mental.
> 
> I still want to make angry words though. My jaw is clenched.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Is this the cop show that _someone_ leant us on DVD?



Yes.....



Biddlybee said:


> Make them openly here



Or off the record?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or off the record?


This ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hmmmmmm... is this a huddle thing?


Maybe


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes.....


ahhhhh 



Badgers said:


> Or off the record?


Ah, there too... get it out quimmy, get it out!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

I was a bit hopeful that my post would be the last post on a certain thread.  I foolishly and niavely thought that people would leave it alone, but no.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

talk about it on Google + it'll never be seen


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

DraaaaaAAAAAAAAG!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

10 minutes

been a long day - I think today is about 30 hours isn't it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 10 minutes
> 
> been a long day - I think today is about 30 hours isn't it?


Feels like it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Email from M&S:



> Watch our new Christmas TV Ad online



Yeah, cheers for that


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

right - I'm cunting off


----------



## hiccup (Nov 7, 2011)

Bye marty


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Feels like it


^^ this  



hiccup said:


> Bye marty



and this ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

4 minutes until cunting off time


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

I had long lunch, so have to stay later 

I also want to eat ALL the biscuits in the world at the moment!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Goodnight Vienna


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

all pissing off early? What is this? Bunch of part-timers


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm still here.
I'm the last one left in the whole building - feels spookily quiet


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm gonna fuck off in no more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm still here.
> I'm the last one left in the whole building - feels spookily quiet


 
*waves*

I'm going to try and stay til 5.30pm... at least there are no biscuits here I can eat


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2011)

I should stay here until 6, no one will notice if I go earlier - yet I will still feel guilty if I do


----------



## hiccup (Nov 7, 2011)

Am planning a 5:30 finish. Could leave now, but am trying to bump up my flexitime so I can be more of a cunt than usual over christmas.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I should stay here until 6, no one will notice if I go earlier - yet I will still feel guilty if I do


same here


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> same here



We obviously need to toughen up


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Right! OFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> We obviously need to toughen up


9 minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

DragCiderBus again. 
Sofa soon though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

I want sofa, and a chef, and a butler... just tonight please, so I can sit and knit and not do cooking and cleaning and homework. Thank you.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to go in a minute.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

oh, and a buttscratcher 

(to scratch my feet and back with )


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

BUTTSCRATCHER


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

Walking down the road to home following a couple having a domestic earlier.

Her: I don't know why you do such stupid things!
Him: It is not stupid!
Her: We have no place to put it and what are we going to use 10 litres of vinegar for??
Him: (Holding a 10 litre plastic bottle of vinegar) It was half price!
Her: What?
Him: We always use vinegar.
Her: Just shut up!
Him: .......


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Good for cleaning, vinegar.


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with yer man on this. If I saw a ten litre bottle of vinegar half price I'd give buying it a thought.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm with yer man on this. If I saw a ten litre bottle of vinegar half price I'd give buying it a thought.



I've already given it thought. Next time I'm in Lidl, if they've got those big plastic jugs of white vinegar there I'm getting one. Think they'er 5 litres at least.


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

It's never going to go off is it? He should fucking dump her imo. Tell him that next time you see him, Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good for cleaning, vinegar.



He looked like a man who liked chips


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He looked like a man who liked chips


I like him a lot now. Top bloke.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm with yer man on this. If I saw a ten litre bottle of vinegar half price I'd give buying it a thought.





TruXta said:


> I've already given it thought. Next time I'm in Lidl, if they've got those big plastic jugs of white vinegar there I'm getting one. Think they'er 5 litres at least.



I should have interrupted them saying 'Where did you get that bargain mate, I know at least a couple of lads who love a vinegar bargain'


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I should have interrupted them saying 'Where did you get that bargain mate, I know at least a couple of lads who love a vinegar bargain'


"And look, love, seriously, have a fucking word with yourself."


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's never going to go off is it? He should fucking dump her imo. Tell him that next time you see him, Badgers.



Course not! It's what the stuff that's gone off turns into.



Badgers said:


> He looked like a man who liked chips



In that case he should've told her, who presumably must then do the cleaning, that he just saved a fortune in soap. Just add some bicarb and you've got the best scrubbing agent known to mankind.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> "And look, love, seriously, have a fucking word with yourself."





The _Vinegar Blokes_


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

A sitcom waiting to happen.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

when I was getting on the ciderbus tonight, a woman said to someone, either over the phone or to them face to face (it was busy so I couldn't see who she was  talking to...

Look, your mother's dead, ok!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The _Vinegar Blokes_


vinegar strokes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Look, your mother's dead, ok!



Oh dear 

Chronic vinegar poisoning?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> all pissing off early? What is this? Bunch of part-timers


I start at half 8


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

It'd be great if either of that couple posted on here and saw our discussion of their little tiff. I'd like to hear what other purchases chipsnvinegarboke has made recently. And his g/f's response to them.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I start at half 8


only because you want to park in cuntboss' parking space


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> It'd be great if either of that couple posted on here and saw our discussion of their little tiff. I'd like to hear what other purchases chipsnvinegarboke has made recently. And his g/f's response to them.



His day did seem to be dragging in an acetic way

(((chipsnvinegarboke)))


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> It'd be great if either of that couple posted on here and saw our discussion of their little tiff. I'd like to hear what other purchases chipsnvinegarboke has made recently. And his g/f's response to them.


I reckon they have load of 5 litres bottles of stuff he got for half price - mayonaise, baked beans, peanut butter... and all of them were a bargain!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Chronic vinegar poisoning?



Huh. I once shared a flat with a girl who swore on a small sip of apple vinegar every morning as it was supposed to increase her metabolism. I've heard some nutritional experimentalists claim that it's not sour stuff per se that slims you down, it's fermented stuff. And vinegar is both sour and fermeted.


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm picturing a bedsit stacked to the rafters with bulk-bought products. And an angry girlfriend sat amidst a sea of 10 litre flaggons of soya sauce.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I reckon they have load of 5 litres bottles of stuff he got for half price - mayonaise, baked beans, peanut butter... and all of them were a bargain!



I can imagine the last half litre of mayonnaise would be delicious by the time you have got through the first four and a half litres


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

I can also picturing him pouring large amounts of vinegar on his chips direct from the flaggon with a 'told you so' look on his face. For months to come.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I reckon they have load of 5 litres bottles of stuff



I did get (nick) a plastic catering tub of Marmite once. I was pleased with myself but the last bit was pretty much a third Marmite, third crumbs and a third butter


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2011)

OK I think I've thought about this quite enough now.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 7, 2011)

Did he look all wan and melancholic Bajjy, like that girl in that old medical letter you linked to?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> I can also picturing him pouring large amounts of vinegar on his chips direct from the flaggon with a 'told you so' look on his face. For months to come.



Thinking that one day it will be the good stuff


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I did get (nick) a plastic catering tub of Marmite once. I was pleased with myself but the last bit was pretty much a third Marmite, third crumbs and a third butter


you should have used separate knives


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Walking down the road to home following a couple having a domestic earlier.
> 
> Her: I don't know why you do such stupid things!
> Him: It is not stupid!
> ...



Her:  Of course it was fucking half price. It's sat there all of its unfeasibly long shelf-life while every other customer has walked past happy in the knowledge that they don't need 10 FUCKING LITRES  of vinegar.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Her: Of course it was fucking half price. It's sat there all of its unfeasibly long shelf-life while every other customer has walked past happy in the knowledge that they don't need 10 FUCKING LITRES of vinegar.


it was a BARGAIN!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah well it's only good for another month.  In that month you are going to drink every fucking drop of that or else.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only because you want to park in cuntboss' parking space




I start at half 8 every day, I only got her space because she was late.  She normally gets in as I am rolling out of bed (I live 5 minutes from the office)


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

NVP said:


> I can also picturing him pouring large amounts of vinegar on his chips direct from the flaggon with a 'told you so' look on his face. For months to come.


Imagine the impending disaster if he unscrewed the lid a bit too much, it's bad enough with a normal sized bottle


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Imagine the impending disaster if he unscrewed the lid a bit too much, it's bad enough with a normal sized bottle



I bet he would eat the chips from a deep pool of vinegar just to save face. Just to stop the nagging witch saying 'I told you so'


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet he would eat the chips from a deep pool of vinegar just to save face. Just to stop the nagging witch saying 'I told you so'


Obviously


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder how much vinegar you have to drink to get a stomach ulcer?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Made it through vinegar Monday in one piece 

Loseday again and a long day of reporting boredom for this dragger.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

what a lovely morning  i am looking forward to work this morning.  i love my boss 



fuck that, i wish i was back on fucking holiday again.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Only 46 days till Christmas though eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only 46 days till Christmas though eh?


yeh but then there's still bloody six months till summer when i have the three months of the year which make life worth living.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but then there's still bloody six months till summer when i have the three months of the year which make life worth living.



We shall wish our lives away


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We shall wish our lives away


this is the wrong way round. i am supposed to be the cheery one and you are supposed to be the moany one.

normal service will be resumed shortly.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> this is the wrong way round. i am supposed to be the cheery one and you are supposed to be the moany one.
> 
> normal service will be resumed shortly.



My feet are sore


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My feet are sore


that's better


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that's better



Bad news about Bugner too eh?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Morning all, 20% of the working week is done


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Morning all, 20% of the working week is done



Good news. I have a kind of easy Thursday (client entertaining) so I am about 30% done


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am feeling really rough today. Horrible chesty cough. If I was perm I would phone in sick. As it is I am waiting for the train in drizzle.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2011)

Well first day back after the break could've been worse. Mondays are usually insane but yesterday was OK in the end.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am feeling really rough today. Horrible chesty cough. If I was perm I would phone in sick. As it is I am waiting for the train in drizzle.


Yeah it's a right sod when you're a temp innit? I've struggled through grim days of illness before as I'd miss a day's pay otherwise. Get well soon.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Bit late leaving today. Meaning there are children on the bus. Youthful, noisy, happy little bastards


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am feeling really rough today. Horrible chesty cough. If I was perm I would phone in sick. As it is I am waiting for the train in drizzle.



Grrrr. That sucks babes. You need fruit and a jumper


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. Jumper and scarf are on and sainsburys will supply vitamins in fruit form on the way to work.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Some unpleasantness in Clapham it seems. Roads taped off and a forensic tent on Severus Road. Not good times


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

Burp! Woke up late today feeling like 3 more hours of sleep was needed. Ah well.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

morning 

no newcastle drag for me today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no newcastle drag for me today



Sausage detox?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you keep your sandwiches in the fridge or desk drawer at work?
I tend to go for the desk drawer myself.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

Morning!

Cuntoboss is supposed to be going to a conference this morning but has come to the office first (she'll only be here about half an hour) 

Still, she was late for the second day in a row so I've nicked her parking space again


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> no newcastle drag for me today


Did you manage to go to the Sage?

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...greaves-at-the-sage-gateshead-72703-29733926/


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sausage detox?



Yes, won't be touching sausages for a while but last week was fun


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes, won't be touching sausages for a while but last week was fun



There is always something to look forward to http://www.lovepotatoes.co.uk/love-chips/homepage/


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

Morning all.

Will you be paying your respects to Jimmy today MC?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

rip


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you manage to go to the Sage?
> 
> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...greaves-at-the-sage-gateshead-72703-29733926/



No


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

Really needed to be in early today, but been waiting 25 minutes for the bus now. Have extreme bus rage. If it's full when it gets here I may, like, totally flip out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Really needed to be in early today, but been waiting 25 minutes for the bus now. Have extreme bus rage. If it's full when it gets here I may, like, totally flip out.


morning hiccough


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Will you be paying your respects to Jimmy today MC?



I shall be walking past the hotel at lunchtime so will see what the queue is like.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Really needed to be in early today, but been waiting 25 minutes for the bus now. Have extreme bus rage. If it's full when it gets here I may, like, totally flip out.



What will happen if the second one is also full?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What will happen if the second one is also full?



I shan't be responsible for my actions. But there will be blood.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I shan't be responsible for my actions. But there will be blood.



Good film


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

Reluctant retirer wasn't in yesterday, but he was in over the weekend apparently 
There was a huddle of people whispering outside his office yesterday.
I think they're going to have to get HR involved


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

Am on bus. Rage subsiding. A bit.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Reluctant retirer wasn't in yesterday, but he was in over the weekend apparently
> There was a huddle of people whispering outside his office yesterday.
> I think they're going to have to get HR involved


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Reluctant retirer wasn't in yesterday, but he was in over the weekend apparently
> There was a huddle of people whispering outside his office yesterday.
> I think they're going to have to get HR involved



Oh dear 

Is he married or anything?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, he's married.
I think he wasn't here yesterday because his wife had planned something.
I can only think that he doesn't really like her company and would rather be here with us


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

(((reluctant retirer)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I shall be walking past the hotel at lunchtime so will see what the queue is like.


Please, please go in and pretend to be hysterical - something along the lines of shouting "First Diana, then Michael and now Jimmy. Why God? Why?!!" should do it...preferably in front of news cameras


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, he's married.
> I think he wasn't here yesterday because his wife had planned something.
> I can only think that he doesn't really like her company and would rather be here with us


Poor man


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I can only think that he doesn't really like her company and would rather be here with us


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What will happen if the second one is also full?


Prendergast will have to take him down before he retires


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Don't take his stapler off him


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I can only think that he doesn't really like her company and would rather be here with us



Actually, I think it's more than that.
I think his whole identity is is job.

This place is pretty good and runs all kinds of 'ready for retirement' courses, but he's refused to attend any of them.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Please, please go in and pretend to be hysterical - something along the lines of shouting "First Diana, then Michael and now Jimmy. Why God? Why?!!" should do it...preferably in front of news cameras


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

@machine cat



> INVITATION to Art Show Drinks Party
> 10 yr anniversary Planning and Development Solutions
> 6.30pm ... Thurs 17 November - drinks and Caribbean food
> Miss Browns Coffee House will transform into gallery showing Troy Howe's work
> ...



Just got sent this ^


----------



## sojourner (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Actually, I think it's more than that.
> I think his whole identity is is job.


That's really fucking sad though, innit?

Good morrow one and all, btw.  Fucking stupid busy yesterday


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @machine cat
> 
> Just got sent this ^



Drinks and caribbean food? I'm there


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Just me and Corporate Man here 

Padawan Learner is sick
Radio Woman was sick yesterday and has a scheduled doctors appointment
No sign of Boss Man yet


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

newbie 1 & 2 leave next week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> newbie 1 & 2 leave next week




Are they having a drunken leaving do?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2011)

morning, frustrating start to tuesday 

why do threads which are meant to be support/advice threads just turn into one-up-man-threads iykwim?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

Which one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> morning, frustrating start to tuesday
> 
> why do threads which are meant to be support/advice threads just turn into one-up-man-threads iykwim?


 (((bee)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, he's married.
> I think he wasn't here yesterday because his wife had planned something.
> I can only think that he doesn't really like her company and would rather be here with us


...but at least that means he's not completely on his own when he leaves eh? Still sad


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are they having a drunken leaving do?



Yes, and I'm going to make an effort to drink as much as possible


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> newbie 1 & 2 leave next week



Oh no


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((bee)))


I just stop following the thread and get left in a bubble on my own, not allowed to talk to husband about it either 
Ho hum, once today is over its one day closer to the weekend eh, and got my last day of holiday planned for Monday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I just stop following the thread and get left in a bubble on my own, not allowed to talk to husband about it either
> Ho hum, once today is over its one day closer to the weekend eh, *and got my last day of holiday planned for Monday*


Are you going anywhere or just having a nice day off?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> and got my last day of holiday planned for Monday



Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing? Whatchadoing?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2011)

We're going to Brighton on Saturday and staying til Monday  I can't wait! I'm pretending it's a second honeymoon 

Although food is seriously what I'm struggling with, going to go for a nice meal on Saturday (here I hope), Sunday roast on Sunday and maybe tea and cake somewhere on Monday


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

WAT THREAD?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2011)

why does it matter?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh no



They will be missed


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> why does it matter?



It doesn't as such, just curious. As you were!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

lazyboss has taken another morning off   TOIL


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Cuntoboss is supposed to be going to a conference this morning but has come to the office first (she'll only be here about half an hour)
> 
> Still, she was late for the second day in a row so I've nicked her parking space again


I love it when you take her parking space !


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I love it when you take her parking space !



He loves parking his in her _private_ space


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Reluctant retirer wasn't in yesterday, but he was in over the weekend apparently
> There was a huddle of people whispering outside his office yesterday.
> I think they're going to have to get HR involved


He has to let go


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

when I retire - I will call in sick on my last day, maybe even the last week


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

lunch plans?

I shall have a wander to see Jimmy and then off to Fatso's for a butty.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I bought a sandwich! Turkey, stuffing and cranberry


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I bought a sandwich! Turkey, stuffing and cranberry



full price or your price?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> full price or your price?


full - they wouldn't haggle and I paid by card as I was getting other stuff too - (fags , newspaper and an apple )


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?
> 
> I shall have a wander to see Jimmy and then off to Fatso's for a butty.



Desk lunch day today.
Sarnies with ham, cheese, cucumber and mustard.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I bought a sandwich! Turkey, stuffing and cranberry



Getting into the Christmas spirit?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Getting into the Christmas spirit?


yep, my Christmas bells are ringing


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, my Christmas bells are ringing



Ale


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> full - they wouldn't haggle and I paid by card as I was getting other stuff too - (fags , newspaper and an apple )



need to try harder


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Desk lunch day today.
> Sarnies with ham, cheese, cucumber and mustard.



Add bacon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I love it when you take her parking space !


There was a hilarious incident a few months ago where she had gone out and a delivery driver had asked us to move the other cars so he could park his lorry adjacent to the warehouse.  In between us moving and him bringing his lorry round she had come back and parked right in the middle of the huge space we'd left.  Words were exchanged with the delivery driver 



Badgers said:


> He loves parking his in her _private_ space


Just no.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

lazyboss now taking whole day off -  curiously he was supposed to meet his new boss this afternoon   I don't know how he survives tbh


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

<stealth mode>
On another training course
</stealth mode>


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> <stealth mode>
> On another training course
> </stealth mode>


is it a training course on paying attention to training courses?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

The annoying HR consultant is back.  I want to punch her.  

She is feeling ill.  She doesn’t have a cold like I do, oh no!  She has a virus!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The annoying HR consultant is back. I want to punch her.
> 
> She is feeling ill. She doesn’t have a cold like I do, oh no! She has a virus!


Acording to HR procedures, you need to give 2 weeks written notice of your intention to punch her


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it a training course on paying attention to training courses?



No, I'm really good at that already


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

Gah, hungry now. And I just had a pain au chocolate. And I need to go to the bank. Feck. Oh, speaking of money, anyone playing Euromillions today? 46 megabucks on the table.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

FFS!  Just had to show her how to switch the computer on.  Then how to log in.   Then how to open the internet.  Then how to search for her internet e-mail account.  

How does this woman survive?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gah, hungry now. And I just had a pain au chocolate. And I need to go to the bank. Feck. Oh, speaking of money, anyone playing Euromillions today? 46 megabucks on the table.



If I win I will buy everyone on this thread at least one pint.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm cold...and grumpy


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> If I win I will buy everyone on this thread at least one pint.


2 numbers?

I think I have a lucky dip for tonight


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Aargh!  The consultant keeps sighing really loudly or chuckling.  As if she wants me to ask her what she is looking at. I don;t care!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, speaking of money, anyone playing Euromillions today? 46 megabucks on the table.



£10m for me and the wife to fritter away on ourselves
£10m for family
£10m for mates
£10m for charity

£6m setting up the drag brand


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

My IT consultants are making me busy.

They are called MuttonDressedAsLamb and LambDressedAsMutton


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> £10m for me and the wife to fritter away on ourselves
> £10m for family
> £10m for mates
> £10m for charity
> ...


Did I send you that quote?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Went to The Queens but the queue was a bit long and I had to go to the bank 

Will see what it's like on the way home.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gah, hungry now. And I just had a pain au chocolate. And I need to go to the bank. Feck. Oh, speaking of money, anyone playing Euromillions today? 46 megabucks on the table.



Euromillions on a Tuesday? Novel.



Me76 said:


> Aargh! The consultant keeps sighing really loudly or chuckling. As if she wants me to ask her what she is looking at. I don;t care!



Collapse on the floor in helpless laughter, tears streaming down your face. Keep it up for 5 minutes or until she asks what's so funny. After she asks, say 'oh....' then proceed with another minute or so of barely suppressed giggles '...nothing'.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did I send you that quote?



I just plucked it out of the sky. Reckon with offices and salaries alone we will be spending £2m the first year. Then I reckon we have 4 years to make some money or go bust when it all runs out


----------



## idumea (Nov 8, 2011)

howwwwwwwwwl


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

idumea said:


> howwwwwwwwwl



owwwwwwwwwl?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Went to The Queens but the queue was a bit long and I had to go to the bank
> 
> Will see what it's like on the way home.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-15632264


> On Thursday, the coffin will tour Scarborough, where he had a flat, to give people there the chance to pay their respects before Sir Jimmy is laid to rest at an angle in the most elevated plot in the cemetery.
> Mr Morphet said: "As per Sir Jimmy's wishes, the casket will be at an angle of 45 degrees in the grave so he can see the sea.


Our MD lives in Scarborough, I wonder if he'll be paying his respects


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2011)

?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> £10m for me and the wife to fritter away on ourselves
> £10m for family
> £10m for mates
> £10m for charity
> ...


will there be training courses?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just plucked it out of the sky. Reckon with offices and salaries alone we will be spending £2m the first year. Then I reckon we have 4 years to make some money or go bust when it all runs out


So what's my salary and job going to be? I can google anything and I'm good at tables, formatting and mail merges.

And where are our offices going to be? The commute needs to be less than an hour.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> And where are our offices going to be? The commute needs to be less than an hour.


Somewhere within an hour of that London, Leeds and Newcastle with a decent pub/off license near by?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

Lunch. Just popped out to the bank to pick up a form for international transfers but seems like you don't need one anymore. That said, why the fuck can't I just do this online? It's fucking ridiculous! I was able to do that when I lived in Norway more than 8 years ago. I asked again in the bank today and the guy started mumbling something about fraud prevention. Bullshit.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> So what's my salary and job going to be? I can google anything and I'm good at tables, formatting and mail merges.
> 
> And where are our offices going to be? The commute needs to be less than an hour.


we will all commute by helicopter


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Somewhere within an hour of that London, Leeds and Newcastle with a decent pub/off license near by?



I don't drive so it would have to have a good rail/bus link.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

In fact, I'd like to work from home if that's ok.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will there be training courses?



There will be a manual and a company song.



Me76 said:


> So what's my salary and job going to be? I can google anything and I'm good at tables, formatting and mail merges.



Dunno about salaries. Something like £40k each? All travel paid or cars or whatever. Company laptops and mobiles. Special uniform. Free lunches and after work bar. Pension and that shit. Anything else?



Me76 said:


> And where are our offices going to be? The commute needs to be less than an hour.



Where do we want to be?



neonwilderness said:


> a decent pub/off license near by?



This is essential


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd like to be transported to whether the office will be on a sled pulled by huskies. Or a lot of kittens.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In fact, I'd like to work from home if that's ok.



2 days a week in the office
2 days a week from home
1 day a week of personal development time

Trust time working ftw


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd like to be transported to whether the office will be on a sled pulled by huskies. Or a lot of kittens.


I think Huskies are more suited to sled pulling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think Huskies are more suited to sled pulling


Yeah, I think you are right. Perhaps I shall just get the kittens to form a kitten blanket to keep me warm while the huskies pull the sled.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah, I think you are right. Perhaps I shall just get the kittens to form a kitten blanket to keep me warm while the huskies pull the sled.


How about some Dalmatians instead?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How about some Dalmatians instead?


Mmmmm....I shall consider this!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There will be a manual and a company song.





Badgers said:


> Dunno about salaries. Something like £40k each? All travel paid or cars or whatever. Company laptops and mobiles. Special uniform. Free lunches and after work bar. Pension and that shit. Anything else?


 
Sounds reasonable.  Gym Membership?  and the uniform needs to have epilates.  Preferably with glitter on.



Badgers said:


> Where do we want to be?



With the helicopter the options are widened.  Near some water I think would be nice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

A teasmaid - for neon. Or a tea lady...for neon!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I demand sausages!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will there be training courses?



Will there be biscuits?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Euromillions on a Tuesday? Novel.



It's been twice a week for as long as I can remember.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A teasmaid - for neon. Or a tea lady...for neon!


Anyone would be better than what I have at the moment


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Will there be biscuits?


There better be - and good ones too


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Will there be biscuits?


biscuit training courses!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There better be - and good ones too


needs to have a lot more chocolate ones


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

What about the office christmas party?  Who's going to volunteer to organise it?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

www.dragging.co.uk is still available


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

This is the sort of thing I have in mind:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> www.dragging.co.uk is still available



I prefer www.thisdayisreallydragging.co.uk myself.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What about the office christmas party? Who's going to volunteer to organise it?



Sojjy, no discussion


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

I will happily make the website.

For an appropriate fee.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy, no discussion



I approve


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

what's the company policy on drinking cider and smoking at one's desk?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what's the company policy on drinking cider and smoking at one's desk?


Obligatory I would hope!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what's the company policy on drinking cider and smoking at one's desk?


 
There should probably be a smoking lounge.  whenever the need for a cigarette arises you can wend your way there, don your smoking jacket, pick up your cider and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what's the company policy on drinking cider and smoking at one's desk?



Flexible on the cider.

The smoking at desk will not matter due to start of the art air-con and stuff.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2011)

It seems a shame to detract from the pleasure of a smoke by working while doing it, no?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Off topic/

Just been reading about Andrew Ridgeley


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd like to complain about all the people smoking at their desks.

Also, the air con is too cold.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

apparently the smoking ban does not apply to private planes - so if we each get one - and work on the plane - the government can't touch us


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

Cuntboss has returned


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'd like to complain about all the people smoking at their desks.
> 
> Also, the air con is too cold.


No biscuits for you


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'd like to complain about all the people smoking at their desks.
> 
> Also, the air con is too cold.


you need to go to Facilities - which is managed by Sojji I think - and ask for a blanket


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss has returned


Are you going to make her some tea?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you going to make her some tea?


Mr ManFlu has just made some.  I've only been asking since lunchtime


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

*turns aircon off for hiccup*

*sparks up fag*


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

*invites everyone to a pointless meeting, 12:00 - 14:00*


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

Why has no-one accepted my meeting request


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> *invites everyone to a pointless meeting, 12:00 - 14:00*


sorry I have an important sales meeting with a Government drag inspector


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

The 3-4pm drag window will be recoup time.
Used for napping and generally relaxing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> *invites everyone to a pointless meeting, 12:00 - 14:00*



Meeting postponed, see you at Carter?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meeting postponed, see you at Carter?



Aye! Will buy you a pint*

*if I've won the euromillions


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> *invites everyone to a pointless meeting, 12:00 - 14:00*



I won't be able to make it I'm afraid. I have a errr, thing


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm err, making a cuppa, sorry


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think we need to rearrange this meeting for when we are all on holiday


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

It's MY meeting, I'LL say when it is.

wankers


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

3pm


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll take the minutes if you like (then not type them up for 3 months by which time everyone will have forgotten there ever was a meeting)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'll take the minutes if you like (then not type them up for 3 months by which time everyone will have forgotten there ever was a meeting)


Put Hiccup after all the to be actioned points


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

Perhaps a meeting is required to decide a suitable time for the meeting?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

Why is there no dislike option? 

I would like it to be known that I dislike some of the recent posts on this thread.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

just been forced to clean my tea mug


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

Who forced you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Why is there no dislike option?
> 
> I would like it to be known that I dislike some of the recent posts on this thread.


This will not be tolerated in the new regime


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who forced you?



pretty much everyone in the office


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Perhaps a meeting is required to decide a suitable time for the meeting?



we need meet-o-matic!
(I didn't make that up btw, it does exist)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

I would like to sit in the pub now please


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would like to sit in the pub now please


this will be tolerated in  the new organisation


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this will be tolerated in the new organisation



The *N*ew *D*rag *O*rder


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Haven't heard from Future Self all day - I am thinking about phoning the court and putting a tannoy out for him


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Haven't heard from Future Self all day - I am thinking about phoning the court and putting a tannoy out for him


blates in the pub


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> blates in the pub


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Haven't heard from Future Self all day



Only two of us here now.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pretty much everyone in the office



Before and after pics?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Before and after pics?



It's clean now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's clean now



Apart from the pathogenic bacteria


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

34 minutes of training to go, then I'm going to a place where you get two cocktails for the price of one.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 34 minutes of training to go, then I'm going to a place where you get two cocktails for the price of one.



Place eh?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

Yup


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2011)

But only until 7pm, so we'll have to work fast.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> But only until 7pm, so we'll have to work fast.



You've got two hours, that should easily be 8 cocktails.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

almost there...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2011)

Right. I am knackered and still cold and miserable . I'm going home!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Corporate Man is still here and making no 'door bound' movements yet


----------



## machine cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Starting to pack up...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm out of here!  A whole 33 minutes early! A magic drink is waiting for me at home.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm out of here! A whole 33 minutes early! A magic drink is waiting for me at home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right. I am knackered and still cold and miserable . I'm going home!


^ this 

bye


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2011)

OFF


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 8, 2011)

oh what a day..last evening I was putting shopping away and I had a twinge in my back that turned into the most painful thing EVER. I was awake all night with my BF changing my hot water bottle and massaging me. I did drag my sorry self into work with my furry purple hot water bottle strapped to my lower back with a sarong. I was off my lil face on various amounts of codeine and still limping on my sprained ankle...

I just really had on a epic amount of work that I didn't want to pass onto to someone else...my lovely BF had to iron my clothes and help me get dressed...he learnt today what a 'vest top' is. He even made me lunch. I'm now strapped to the sofa & a hot water bottle. Here's to tomorrow being better....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Here's to tomorrow being better....



Oh dear moonsi. You must have looked a treat strolling into the office like that. Hope that today is better and the magic hot water bottle helped 

Stupid waking up at 04:00 this morning. Not ideal as I have a day of staring at a screen learning new processes.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Too early again badgers!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Too early again badgers!!!



I really do not mind. Normally wake up is 05:00 - 05:30 regardless of time to sleep the night before. Quite like the couple of hours of peace and pottering about with Radio 4 on. Don't like rushing about in the morning either so it suits me.

How is the Eastern drag going?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some unpleasantness in Clapham it seems. Roads taped off and a forensic tent on Severus Road. Not good times



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15638272


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I
> How is the Eastern drag going?



It's cleaning day again.  Still just smoking fags and drinking coffe really though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> It's cleaning day again. Still just smoking fags and drinking coffe really though.



What is the Eastern smoke then? Huang He Lou?

I am on the student Marlboro lights as usual.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Where is your







?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is your
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My what?     I can't even sneakily put those characters into translate and act like I know what you mean!  

I smoke red marlboro here or 'wanbowloo' as they're called.  Ideally I'd have a nice packet of blue drum though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> My what?   I can't even sneakily put those characters into translate and act like I know what you mean!



I just googled up 'Chinese servant' for your cleaning day blues 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I smoke red marlboro here or 'wanbowloo' as they're called. Ideally I'd have a nice packet of blue drum though.





So no sign of a new work gig for you yet?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just googled up 'Chinese servant' for your cleaning day blues
> 
> So no sign of a new work gig for you yet?



Oh my _Ayi_!    I just can't!  And what would I do, sit on the sofa watching her clean?   

nah, no work yet, not that I'm really looking.   Unless I got a full-time job with as much responsibility as Mr Yu then I'd still end up doing all the cooking/shopping/cleaning too, which is what happened last year.  Most of the work I could do would be in the evenings and then I'd have to rush home to make Mr Yu's tea.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> nah, no work yet, not that I'm really looking.  Unless I got a full-time job with as much responsibility as Mr Yu then I'd still end up doing all the cooking/shopping/cleaning too, which is what happened last year. Most of the work I could do would be in the evenings and then I'd have to rush home to make Mr Yu's tea.



Tricky one eh? You happy though? Working is one of those funny things that I want to be free of but find myself hankering for the routine when I am not. Mrs Badgers would like to stop full time working if we could afford it but doubt she would want to be doing nothing at all.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not over the moon tbf badgers, but this is really good for Mr Yu so I'll stick it out another year or so.    It would be a lot easier if I had a degree.  

Silly as it sounds, I think working can give you a sense of self-worth and achievement.  Lunching with ex-pat wives doesn't have quite the same effect.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Lunching with ex-pat wives doesn't have quite the same effect.



My goodness. It sounds like Putney!! Women getting out of £60k cars and pushing £2k prams round the park before heading to the coffee shop 

I guess the one good thing for you is that you can (at least I think you said that?) afford to live on one salary. Wifey and I are a team so if posed with a similar situation we would deal with it. I was offered high paying work in Dubai a while back which would have left wifey in a gated ex-pat compound. We decided no.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I guess the one good thing for you is that you can (at least I think you said that?) afford to live on one salary. Wifey and I are a team so if posed with a similar situation we would deal with it. I was offered high paying work in Dubai a while back which would have left wifey in a gated ex-pat compound. We decided no.



Yep, exactly, we're a team and this is something that we need to do.  

I think Dubai would be even harder as it sounds a bit culturally bereft.  At least here I can learn Chinese calligraphy and have Chinese friends, in Dubai it sounds like it's ALL expats.  However if the compound had an outdoor pool I would consider putting in a year there!

Do you think it might be something you'd do in the future?  Some people seem to really love Dubai.  Apparently there's loads of great Indian food.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Yep, exactly, we're a team and this is something that we need to do.
> 
> I think Dubai would be even harder as it sounds a bit culturally bereft. At least here I can learn Chinese calligraphy and have Chinese friends, in Dubai it sounds like it's ALL expats. However if the compound had an outdoor pool I would consider putting in a year there!
> 
> Do you think it might be something you'd do in the future? Some people seem to really love Dubai. Apparently there's loads of great Indian food.



If an opportunity appeared that was in a less hot, dusty and intolerant place then maybe. Had I been single then I probably would have gone as it was triple salary + bonuses with no bills or tax. Would have meant coming back to the UK and being pretty well set for life.

Our main problem is that we both learned on the job rather than through recognised qualifications. Given the amount of degree educated people struggling to get work I doubt our application would get anywhere. Also we do love London


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Our main problem is that we both learned on the job rather than through recognised qualifications. Given the amount of degree educated people struggling to get work I doubt our application would get anywhere. Also we do love London



Yeah, it's almost impossible in a lot of countries to get a work permit without a degree, unfortunately, even with a lot of experience and skills in your field.  

If you love where you live then you've got one thing sorted anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Yeah, it's almost impossible in a lot of countries to get a work permit without a degree, unfortunately, even with a lot of experience and skills in your field.
> 
> If you love where you live then you've got one thing sorted anyway.



If anything I think I would like us to try and do some working and living in other parts of the UK. For a while I was working in London, Birmingham and Manchester but based in London. Would not mind doing a stint in some other cities just to spread our wings (or legs?) at least a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

10 minutes till the drag bus


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If anything I think I would like us to try and do some working and living in other parts of the UK. For a while I was working in London, Birmingham and Manchester but based in London. Would not mind doing a stint in some other cities just to spread our wings (or legs?) at least a bit.



Would you fancy Birmingham or Manchester, or somewhere else entirely?  After being in London I guess it'd have to be a biggish city to satisfy you guys.  Manchester is super-cool though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Would you fancy Birmingham or Manchester, or somewhere else entirely?  After being in London I guess it'd have to be a biggish city to satisfy you guys.  Manchester is super-cool though.



I like Manchester a lot. With work would need to be a city really. I don't drive and need to travel a lot. If all I cared about was city living would stay in London, but you can get a bit LondonCentric.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning all!

I've lived in London since 1989, can't imagine living anywhere else tbh - Mrs21 has been in London since the mid 70s - she's Australian and has never (apart from a couple of months in Seven Oaks) lived anywhere else in the UK. I'd kind of like to retire to my home town, Bath, but that is still  a long way off.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning. I have never lived more than three miles from where I was born in London.


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning. London's shit. That is all.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2011)

Early start, Bajja? The OH woke up in a foul mood today. Just as well I'm feelin fairly chipper.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Nearly 09:00 and just me here still


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2011)

Shit. 9 and I've not started getting ready. What happened to the last half hour.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

jesus, people really do talk shite sometimes


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning

Busy and cuntboss is living up to her name already


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> jesus, people really do talk shite sometimes





neonwilderness said:


> Busy and cuntboss is living up to her name already



So far so good then?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

One more day of training. Am starting to really struggle to care about the subject, but will soldier on. 

At least I have a seat at the back of the class so I can muck about on here/Twitter.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So far so good then?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

Just got an email that contained the following bullet point:

 Fri, Anxiety, dread and disease
Which is a bit ominous


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning all - working at home drag which is good as I feel exhausted and not well. May have to retire to bed later


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 9, 2011)

Take it easy Quoggy, plenty of breaks for tea, toast and cash in the attic!

I only have today and tomorrow in my current office.  Open plan hell will begin on Monday morning.
I'm dreading it 
Not the open-plan bit as such, but I fear that there will be loads of moaning, back biting and pettiness - something that has thankfully been absent from my working life for many years.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning. London's shit. That is all.


Are you in this shit London?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I only have today and tomorrow in my current office. Open plan hell will begin on Monday morning.
> I'm dreading it
> Not the open-plan bit as such, but I fear that there will be loads of moaning, back biting and pettiness - something that has thankfully been absent from my working life for many years.


We have this coming in Jan/Feb... and I'm the same as you. Not that bothered, but there will be so much moaning and pettiness. Only thing I'd quite like is to see a window that doesn't look out onto a brick wall


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

I am currently watching a crappy but very enjoyable programme on PICK TV about Australian customs and quarantine. They are fierce! I wouldn't like to be found carrying an inadvertent banana into Oz!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am currently watching a crappy but very enjoyable programme on PICK TV about Australian customs and quarantine. They are fierce! I wouldn't like to be found carrying an inadvertent banana into Oz!



Is it the episode with the civet shit coffee?


----------



## idumea (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning draggers.

I just walked past about 15-20 police vans on my way to work, clearly getting ready for today's demo. Sigh.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

I didn't see any this morning idumea, and I _think_ you're quite close to me


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> We have this coming in Jan/Feb... and I'm the same as you. Not that bothered, but there will be so much moaning and pettiness. Only thing I'd quite like is to see a window that doesn't look out onto a brick wall



I've got a desk next to the window and a nice view with lots of greenery, so I can't complain on that score.

I am determined not to get dragged into other people's negative ways - I shall rise above it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Is it the episode with the civet shit coffee?


No! But I would like to see that one


----------



## idumea (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I didn't see any this morning idumea, and I _think_ you're quite close to me



I've just moved office...I'm somewhere between Victoria station and the Houses of Parliament now. New Scotland Yard is very close, so I imagine that's where the police came from.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My IT consultants are making me busy.
> 
> They are called MuttonDressedAsLamb and LambDressedAsMutton



They are running late today. LambDressedAsMutton emailed saying they are '_stuck on the M4 as there seems to have been an accident_' which roughly translates to sitting in the Little Chef


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've got a desk next to the window and a nice view with lots of greenery, so I can't complain on that score.
> 
> I am determined not to get dragged into other people's negative ways - I shall rise above it


unless they move you away from your window 


idumea said:


> I've just moved office...I'm somewhere between Victoria station and the Houses of Parliament now. New Scotland Yard is very close, so I imagine that's where the police came from.


ah, that might be why.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

I've just had some porridge....and managed to get quite a bit of it over me and the laptop


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

i really need to get out of here


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

S'up MC? Twats driving you mad?

Morning all.  Just sent off more pomes to publishers.  Should really be paying bills and making sales calls


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2011)

Right, dragging my ass back up to Uni in a wee bit for a chat with the postgrad tutor. My supervisor decided to up sticks and leave me in the lurch, so I gotta find another willing victim. Which is a bit crap, as they're all a bit crap. Unless I get my mate to do it? He's in the right department after all...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> S'up MC? Twats driving you mad?



^ Pretty much.

Off to lunch now to get a break from it all.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh let it be lunch soon, I tire of being trained.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ^ Pretty much.
> 
> Off to lunch now to get a break from it all.


You seem really quite down mate - everything okay?

I just had a nice saussie and egg barm with brown sauce.  Now for a bit of a read and some choccy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You seem really quite down mate - everything okay?



I'm ok, but thanks for asking.  Just lots of work to do, no motivation and sick of office banter.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm ok, but thanks for asking.  Just lots of work to do, no motivation and sick of office banter.


Did you see Sir Jimmy while you were out?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you see Sir Jimmy while you were out?



Saw some screens and grief tourists lining the street but not the actual procession.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm ok, but thanks for asking.  Just lots of work to do, no motivation and sick of office banter.


Okay chuck

no holidays due or owt?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Saw some screens and grief tourists lining the street but not the actual procession.


I think our MD might be there.  He has nothing on the movement board for today and has been suspiciously quiet on phone/email


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

IT stuff is done.
More of my life is automated.
LambDressedAsMutton had a less revealing jumper today sadly


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2011)

HR Consultant is back.

She managed to switch her computer on by herself today but she is going on about the X Factor.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Okay chuck
> 
> no holidays due or owt?



Non planned until my son's 2nd birthday on the 25th.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

The lunch is over, the lunch is over (biddy bye bye)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The lunch is over, the lunch is over (biddy bye bye)


Is it good food on this training course?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Non planned until my son's 2nd birthday on the 25th.


Fizzy Lizard?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> no holidays due or owt?



Padawan Learner has booked two weeks of holiday in the next month


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fizzy Lizard?



Nah... piss-up at ours


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> She managed to switch her computer on by herself today but she is going on about the X Factor.



Does she have any redeeming features.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner has booked two weeks of holiday in the next month


Have you not just had a week off?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does she have any redeeming features.


Nope - she is a wizened, patronising, rude, obnoxious, false, sly, ignorant, stupid old hag.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Have you not just had a week off?



I had three days off during half term


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Nope - she is a wizened, patronising, rude, obnoxious, false, sly, ignorant, stupid old hag.



Fashion sense?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

...and while he's on jury service?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Non planned until my son's 2nd birthday on the 25th.


Awww...2.  Hehe - wind him up and watch him go! Tantrums ahoy


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Nope - she is a wizened, patronising, rude, obnoxious, false, sly, ignorant, stupid old hag.


No really, tell us what you REALLY think


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nah... piss-up at ours


Getting him started young?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2011)

Had a very interesting lunch time talk.

I'm not even being sarcastic.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fashion sense?


0 / 10


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Had a very interesting lunch time talk.
> 
> I'm not even being sarcastic.


topic?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Getting him started young?



He'll have to buy his own.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...and while he's on jury service?



We are finishing our working year on Friday the 16th 
His jury service starts on Monday the 19th


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> topic?


 
Palestine/Israel.   Controversy always makes things more interesting.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2011)

busy busy


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Is it good food on this training course?



There is no food. It is bring your own food. Pffft.

Free tea and coffee though.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

Just had my first mince pie of the year. Most agreeable.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2011)

Just had my second mince pie of the year.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just had my first mince pie of the year. Most agreeable.



Phffft!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2011)

O hai! Just had a mahoosive salad, now a Kinder Bueno. I'm playing footie later so fuck it, I NEED the calories...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have eaten two millionaire shortbread squares from Thorntons and am currently trying to convince myself that I don;t want another one (or two).


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

I am drinking water... mmmmmmm, what a treat 

I am saving up for all the naughtiness that this weekend will bring


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

I fucking loathe mince pies, they make me want to vomit


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I am drinking water... mmmmmmm, what a treat
> 
> I am saving up for all the naughtiness that this weekend will bring


I always drink water!  At least 4 of those 50cl bottles in work per day, a pint in the morning during/after exercise too 

Does fuck all for my increasingly massive eye bags, mind


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just had my first mince pie of the year. Most agreeable.





hiccup said:


> Just had my second mince pie of the year.


We are barely into November FFS!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

wtf is a cl.... *goes to check*



sojourner said:


> I always drink water! At least 4 of those 50cl bottles in work per day, a pint in the morning during/after exercise too
> 
> Does fuck all for my increasingly massive eye bags, mind



Ah ok, 50cl = 500ml, so about 2 litres a day?







I'm awful, I struggle to drink even 250ml of water (not including when at the gym), but so far today I've drink a litre.

I'm doing it more to make me less hungry, it's meant to work 

All I seem to be doing is weeing loads.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2011)

centi- litre?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wtf is a cl.... *goes to check*



*C**nt *L*icker


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> centi- litre?


aye I know that, but couldn't picture in my head the size of the bottle iykwim.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I fucking loathe mince pies, they make me want to vomit



If they were actually any good they would be year round (like the hot cross bun) in the shops.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If they were actually any good they would be year round (like the hot cross bun) in the shops.


Rubbish logic


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wtf is a cl.... *goes to check*
> 
> Ah ok, 50cl = 500ml, so about 2 litres a day?
> 
> ...


Yeh, bout 2 litres plus a bit more.  And yes you do piss more but if you keep it up, you'll start to notice that you're feeling perkier   Cut down on the tea and coffee and drink more water and you won't piss quite as much, cos tea n coffee are diuretics aren't they?

I used to hate drinking water, but I tried doing it a few years ago, to see if it made any difference, and it really does.  After a while you get used to it, and the body does too, so you get really thirsty if you don't have your regular amount


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *C**nt *L*icker


My best mate's last name was Cunliffe when we were younger, and I used to call her cuntlicker.  It was the only time she ever nearly twatted me


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Rubbish logic



works when you apply it to sausages though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, bout 2 litres plus a bit more. And yes you do piss more but if you keep it up, you'll start to notice that you're feeling perkier  Cut down on the tea and coffee and drink more water and you won't piss quite as much, cos tea n coffee are diuretics aren't they?
> 
> I used to hate drinking water, but I tried doing it a few years ago, to see if it made any difference, and it really does. After a while you get used to it, and the body does too, so you get really thirsty if you don't have your regular amount


I don't drink that much tea and coffee tbh, one/two coffees in the morning, one or two proper teas in the day, then decaf/herbal shite which is pretty much hot water 

I just never feel very thirsty tbh, this everyone needs 2 L stuff has since been found to be bollocks, people's bodies are different - but I know I don't drink nearly enough  (some days I'll go all day on just one cup of tea  )


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I definitely feel a drop in energy levels if I don't drink this much, plus it shows on my face these days.  Then again, I've had a problem retaining water all my life - I am a piss and sweat machine.  Daughter's the same - we have a theory that it's linked to a high metabolism if you piss and sweat a lot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well, I definitely feel a drop in energy levels if I don't drink this much, plus it shows on my face these days. Then again, I've had a problem retaining water all my life - I am a piss and sweat machine. Daughter's the same - *we have a theory that it's linked to a high metabolism if you piss and sweat a lot*.


I can quash that theory... I seem to have the metabolism of a sloth, but piss and sweat lots  *

I'll give it a go though, is meant to make you less hungry, which is my main aim... 1.5l down.

* I may well be the exception to the rule with these things, back to docs again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Rubbish logic



Supply and demand fail


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Supply and demand fail


I know someone who had hotcross buns the other week, so ner


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I can quash that theory... I seem to have the metabolism of a sloth, but piss and sweat lots
> 
> I'll give it a go though, is meant to make you less hungry, which is my main aim... 1.5l down.


Ah well - it was a good one while it lasted 

Not sure about it making you less hungry - dunt have that effect on me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ah well - it was a good one while it lasted
> 
> Not sure about it making you less hungry - dunt have that effect on me.


It's working on me so far, when I get home after gym and cycling I could eat for England, but am drinking lots of water instead and managing to hold on til tea time.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I know someone who had hotcross buns the other week, so ner



This is my point. You can buy hot cross buns all year round. Mince pies just get wheeled at Christmas


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is my point. You can buy hot cross buns all year round. Mince pies just get wheeled at Christmas


They are SO special they need to be saved for colder climes, or something


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> They are SO special they need to be saved for colder climes, or something



Biddly working for the MPMB again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

I have managed to rub my face with chilli - well done me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Biddly working for the MPMB again


MincePiewhatwhat?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> * I may well be the exception to the rule with these things, *back to docs* again in a couple weeks.



Good!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

I have already been since we chatted (I ain't _that_ slack)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, it is all worth checking out isn't it chuck?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> MincePiewhatwhat?



Mince Pie Marketing Board


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

On the Australian customs programmes they have been "questioning a man about his nuts"...I sniggered!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mince Pie Marketing Board


no I just like a decent mince pie


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have managed to rub my face with chilli - well done me!



fanny would have been worse tbf


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> On the Australian customs programmes they have been "questioning a man about his nuts"...I sniggered!!


Do you also snigger every.single.time. Ed Balls' name is mentioned on the radio/telly?

I do


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have managed to rub my face with chilli - well done me!


 yogurt should cool it down.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> fanny would have been worse tbf


There's still time


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There's still time



I am here all night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

A woman has just been found with 1.1kg of cocaine strapped to her head under a wig!! The major problem was that it was the worse wig ever and sat on her head like a sleepy cat


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

happy wednesday evening draggers, I'm off to punch some stuff. x


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> happy wednesday evening draggers, I'm off to punch some stuff. x



Fish?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2011)

Off in 10 to play some footie.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 9, 2011)

I piss and sweat a lot.  And I drink tons of water.  *looks down at long lithe limbs*  Hmm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fish?


that is a fish slap


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

having a can of okocim


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Okocim?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> having a can of okocim


Lovely! Have you ever had dark Okocim, it's rather nice?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Okocim?


Polish beer - not quite as well known as Zywiec


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lovely! Have you ever had dark Okocim, it's rather nice?



^ It's the same stuff. Went into the polish shop on the way home, asked for something strong and cheap and they gave me this for a quid


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ^ It's the same stuff. Went into the polish shop on the way home, *asked for something strong and cheap and they gave me this for a quid*



Excellent


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent



Somehow I see myself becoming one of their best customers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Beer win


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2011)

Couch drag! A pint or two or three or four, plus a _~ or two. Have played footie so well within my rights.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

10 more minutes of homework drag then a cup of tea and a sit down


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2011)

oooh mince pies I'm going to attempt to make my own for the first time ever this year... I'm still with sprained ankle and with this bloody back problem. I was back at work with my furry hot water bottle & my BF getting me limbered up for work...he bloody surprised me with jalopeno peppers in my usual cream cheese & cucumber rolls...

On a positive note I work in a hospital so was able to see a physio for the 2nd time in 7 days... and I now have some back and ankle exercises to do. I'm booked in for a 'manual' session on Friday and I fingers crossed to all of the lucky cats that he means a massage...

I'm also 'on the wine' but did get very drunk on Stowford Press cider at the weekend but not sure I could ever drink a can on the bus/tube/train!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

What if the can was decanted into a thermos? 

12k Wednesday night drag?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I'm also 'on the wine' but did get very drunk on Stowford Press cider at the weekend but not sure I could ever drink a can on the bus/tube/train!



We can teach you


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What if the can was decanted into a thermos?
> 
> 12k Wednesday night drag?



Almost got my 15k


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We can teach you



We will fix it, we will fix it, we will fix it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Almost got my 15k



Revel in your time


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Revel in your time



no idea what to do for it


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2011)

ooh yes a thermos I could do...is that what you do? I actually got a thermos flask and a potato masher last xmas. Still not used my flask.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no idea what to do for it



It will be bigger than your 21st birthday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> ooh yes a thermos I could do...is that what you do? I actually got a thermos flask and a potato masher last xmas. Still not used my flask.



I prefer the rebel option. Thermos works well though, especially with wine.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It will be bigger than your 21st birthday


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> ooh yes a thermos I could do...is that what you do? I actually got a thermos flask and a potato masher last xmas. Still not used my flask.



I just sup from the can/bottle.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that a Danio? Colours look right but the shape looks wrong?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that a Danio? Colours look right but the shape looks wrong?



It's a Grayling. My favourite native fish


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's a Grayling. My favourite native fish



I thought the shape looked cold water. The tail was the real giveaway though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I thought the shape looked cold water. The tail was the real giveaway though



I love that dorsal fin 

Saw them breeding in the river this April which was


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I love that dorsal fin
> 
> Saw them breeding in the river this April which was



Gotta love the fish fucking in the wild  

I need a tank and a shrimp


----------



## machine cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I need a tank and a shrimp



I may have sorted a place for a small tank


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

Harry Potter drag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may have sorted a place for a small tank



What  



neonwilderness said:


> Harry Potter drag



What?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Barbados rum drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What?


Watching the last film.  There's been a bit of magic and some people have died.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2011)

Off to bed. Harry Potter audio book here


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2011)

Wut? Lordy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning 

Friday Eve again. Feels like a drag week that has gone by quite quickly. Office for a couple of hours and then over to my old manor of Woking to lunch a client. Wine and talk and then hopefully an early finish


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning Badgers!

Woking!  That's near my old manor too.    Where are you lunching?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning Badgers!
> 
> Woking! That's near my old manor too.  Where are you lunching?



I don't know. Used to work in the Pizza Hut on Chertsey Road but that is now closed  and would not have been ideal for client schmoozing really. Will let her decide on the eating place.

Where were you near Woking then? I lived in or around there for some time.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 10, 2011)

I grew up in farnborough.    Guess I'll probably move back to the area at some point.

My dad lived in Woking for a while, by the mosque.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I grew up in farnborough.  Guess I'll probably move back to the area at some point.



I was born and grew up in Aldershot so not far from you. Did not go over to Farnborough that much really. Ended up at college in Guildford.



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> My dad lived in Woking for a while, by the mosque.



I lived in Monument Road and Eve Road near the Mosque. Also a couple of temporary flats and a little house in Knaphill. Then over in Walton on Thames before moving to London.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I guess there's no reason to go to farnborough! 

We used to go to Aldershot as a special treat when I was a kid.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> We used to go to Aldershot as a special treat when I was a kid.



(((Yu_Gi_Oh)))

Aldershot was a bit feisty and basic I thought. Was an _*exciting*_ night out to be sure but I would not recommend it to many. Stand up comic recently said that when he got off the train there was a massive bit of graffiti that read '_Happy 21st birthday mum_'!! You have to wonder how young she was when she had the kid and how young he was out spraying graffiti


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

My street drinker beard is gone 

It had to go for the meeting today but that was nearly 6 weeks of growth without so much as a clip. Feel naked now


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

Pic  

((naked  face))


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2011)

It's gonna be shit at work today. We're short-staffed and it's my day to do everyone's emails as well as the phones. The bloke that did this yesterday had done over 150 calls/emails by the end of the day. After a day like that you just want to sink into a puddle of wine. Which I may well do tomorrow.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds hellish, NVP.


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2011)

It's not gonna be like this forever, fortunately. We've got two other new people starting soon and they're gonna look at dishing the emails out a bit more fairly when that happens. It's nuts in the meantime though. You basically do two peoples work in a day.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad it's only temporary.  There's nothing like drowning in work.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Not ideal NVP. Guess there will be no drag mind?


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2011)

There is that. The day flies by.

I hope they get this email thing sorted out because its the only bit of the job I really dislike. A normal day on the phones is busy enough but perfectly OK. You have narky people to contend with etc but it's do-able. When you've got email too you just see them flooding in as the phone's going nonstop and it's very easy to think fuck this for a game of soldiers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Pic
> 
> ((naked  face))



Feels odd. Will try to get you a pic of the naked cheeks later if you send me a pic of your naked cheeks


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't had naked cheeks for about 15 years


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't had naked cheeks for about 15 years



You inspire me sir 

Nearly at work now.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2011)

Haha! Just out of bed, going in a bit late as I'm staying in a bit later for footie yet again tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

Blimey NVP that's a full on day, never fun doing two peoples jobs 



Badgers said:


> Feels odd. Will try to get you a pic of the naked cheeks later if you send me a pic of your naked cheeks


When I get to work


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning



Badgers said:


> I was born and grew up in Aldershot so not far from you. Did not go over to Farnborough that much really. Ended up at college in *Guildford*.


Mr ManFlu's old manor I think!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

morning 



Badgers said:


> What



Measured the space this morning and I don't think it's big enough unless I get rid of the TV 

Anyone want an old CRT TV?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> Measured the space this morning and I don't think it's big enough unless I get rid of the TV
> 
> Anyone want an old CRT TV?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't had naked cheeks for about 15 years



2 years here (permanent stubble ftw). You are my hero


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

what a delightful morning!  i have had the new experience of scalding myself while making a cup of tea  what new experiences have you had today?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu's old manor I think!



Ask him if he drunk in any of the following public houses:

The Royal Military (AKA The Rat Pit)
The Crimea (AKA The Crime)
5's Wine Bar (AKA The Airborne Inn)

I used to drink in the Royal Staff, Unicorn and Pegasus if feeling risky but the above three were too much


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ask him if he drunk in any of the following public houses:
> 
> The Royal Military (AKA The Rat Pit)
> The Crimea (AKA The Crime)
> ...


did you ever drink  in the new pegasus on green lanes?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

> Aldershot used to have many small to medium-sized pubs. A few of these remain, but in the main have been replaced by large bars used for binge drinking. Friday and Saturday night Aldershot is like a war zone as the drunken yobs pour out of the bars onto the streets. Their idea of a good night out is to get pissed out of their brains, throw up in the street and kick someone's head in. Aldershot has all the classic indicators of a failing town – drunken yobs on the streets, boarded-up shops, charity shops, junk food outlets, takeaways.
> 
> On the rough estates away from the town centre, decent folk are plagued by antisocial behaviour and drug dealing. The Police and the local council turn a blind eye, or even try to deny that there is a problem.



http://www.heureka.clara.net/surrey-hants/ald-shot.htm

(((My old manor)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.heureka.clara.net/surrey-hants/ald-shot.htm
> 
> (((My old manor)))








badgers recently


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Aldershot sounds delightful!

I am grumpy due to 5 minutes waiting in the newsagents to buy my bread because of the three people in frontg all buying scratchcards.  Not a problem in itself but not a one of them could decide which ones they bloody wanted.  Lots of umming and aahhing.  It's a bloody scratchcard FFS!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> did you ever drink in the new pegasus on green lanes?



No, this was the Pegasus in Aldershot

Two years ago The Pegasus was featured on Sky television programme Britain’s Hardest Pubs because of the antics of its clientele.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Aldershot sounds delightful!
> 
> I am grumpy due to 5 minutes waiting in the newsagents to buy my bread because of the three people in frontg all buying scratchcards. Not a problem in itself but not a one of them could decide which ones they bloody wanted. Lots of umming and aahhing. It's a bloody scratchcard FFS!



Which ones did they choose?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am grumpy due to 5 minutes waiting in the newsagents to buy my bread because of the three people in frontg all buying scratchcards. Not a problem in itself but not a one of them could decide which ones they bloody wanted. Lots of umming and aahhing. It's a bloody scratchcard FFS!



There is scratch-card man who frequents my local newsagent. He buys so many, 50-100 at a time and have seen him dropping back with £50 wins swapping straight for more scratch-cards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is scratch-card man who frequents my local newsagent. He buys so many, 50-100 at a time and have seen him dropping back with £50 wins swapping straight for more scratch-cards.


if he won any significant amount he'd have moved away so you can take it from me he's lost fuck loads.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

no fucking sympathy for my scalding myself i see


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what a delightful morning!  i have had the new experience of scalding myself while making a cup of tea  what new experiences have you had today?



Where was the scald?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where was the scald?


on my left hand.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Which ones did they choose?


The last bloke got a millionaire one and a 10 grand a year one.

It did make me notice them a lot more than I nromally do.  There's loads of them.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The last bloke got a millionaire one and a 10 grand a year one.
> 
> It did make me notice them a lot more than I nromally do. There's loads of them.



I tend to go for the froggy fortunes. not a big jackpot, but have won plenty of fivers on them.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I tend to go for the froggy fortunes. not a big jackpot, but have won plenty of fivers on them.


I like the idea of the 10 grand a year, although I reckon that if you looked at the small print there must be loads of catches.  Like you get it paid monthly and only for a few years or something.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what new experiences have you had today?



Girl With Amazing Arse Who Never Smiles was on my bus this morning again. Trying not to make this sound perfect but the arse is simply amazing. I really want to stop her and congratulate her on the thing but think it may come across as creepy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> on my left hand.



Is that your favoured hand?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning all - bad nights sleep so I am grumpier and sleepier than normal  Wish I still smoked. I quite fancy a nicotine buzz now!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Girl With Amazing Arse Who Never Smiles was on my bus this morning again. Trying not to make this sound perfect but the arse is simply amazing. I really want to stop her and congratulate her on the thing but think it may come across as creepy.


 
That doesn't sound creepy at all. It might even cheer her up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that your favoured hand?


not any more now it's damaged


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Girl With Amazing Arse Who Never Smiles was on my bus this morning again. Trying not to make this sound perfect but the arse is simply amazing. I really want to stop her and congratulate her on the thing but think it may come across as creepy.


pics or stfu


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That doesn't sound creepy at all. It might even cheer her up.



That is how it works in my mind but the reality might be different. She is on my bus a lot and I have never seen her smile once. I think if the compliment was not taken in the manner intended things might be awkward.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no fucking sympathy for my scalding myself i see


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is how it works in my mind but the reality might be different. She is on my bus a lot and I have never seen her smile once. I think if the compliment was not taken in the manner intended things might be awkward.


she might get arsy with you


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> haha


i'll remember that for the next time you incur a minor injury


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is how it works in my mind but the reality might be different. She is on my bus a lot and I have never seen her smile once. I think if the compliment was not taken in the manner intended things might be awkward.



Have you tried smiling at her to see if she smiles back?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is how it works in my mind but the reality might be different. She is on my bus a lot and I have never seen her smile once. I think if the compliment was not taken in the manner intended things might be awkward.



If there is any confusion I'm sure your fellow passengers will step in and clear things up


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ask him if he drunk in any of the following public houses:
> 
> The Royal Military (AKA The Rat Pit)
> The Crimea (AKA The Crime)
> ...


I think he left there when he was still fairly young.  Plus he seems to find it hard enough remembering what happened 5 minutes ago, never mind 40+ years ago


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Have you tried smiling at her to see if she smiles back?



Yes. She always has that 'cats arse' pout on.



machine cat said:


> If there is any confusion I'm sure your fellow passengers will step in and clear things up



Have you been on London public transport of late?


----------



## idumea (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning draggers. Happy grim, grey Friday eve...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you been on London public transport of late?



Errr...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes. *She always has that 'cats arse' pout on.*
> 
> Have you been on London public transport of late?



To match her own arse presumeably.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning. Have spent most of the past half hour crawling around underneath desks swearing at network connections. Am sure we have an IT department for that sort of thing 

Have a mince pie lined up to go with my mid-morning tea though, so it's not all bad


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a mince pie lined up to go with my mid-morning tea though, so it's not all bad


it must be from last year, it's too early for this year's crop of mince pies


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning. Have spent most of the past half hour crawling around underneath desks swearing at network connections. Am sure we have an IT department for that sort of thing


Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it must be from last year, it's too early for this year's crop of mince pies



Early crop mince pies are often the tastiest



neonwilderness said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?



Literally a million times


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Hour left at desk.
Hungry now and no food till at least 1-2pm it seems.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Credit card hater is off ill (was yesterday as well) - something he ate. This has caused consternation for Sideshow Boss as we have run out of plain paper (kept in the basement) and CC hater normally brings up a packet or two for us.

Apparently she spent quite a bit of yesterday sighing while shaking the empty packet of paper and saying "Oh....we don't seem to have any plain paper...and _CC hate_r isn't here....oh!" In which time she could have gone to the basement picked up a packet and brought it to the office


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Credit card hater is off ill (was yesterday as well) - something he ate. This has caused consternation for Sideshow Boss as we have run out of plain paper (kept in the basement) and CC hater normally brings up a packet or two for us.
> 
> Apparently she spent quite a bit of yesterday sighing while shaking the empty packet of paper and saying "Oh....we don't seem to have any plain paper...and _CC hate_r isn't here....oh!" In which time she could have gone to the basement picked up a packet and brought it to the office


I take it CC Hater has very special paper carrying skills that Sideshow Boss lacks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hour left at desk.
> Hungry now and no food till at least 1-2pm it seems.


you should have a stash in your desk. or have a couple of dabs of speed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I take it CC Hater has very special paper carrying skills that Sideshow Boss lacks.



Well she is quite frail (in other words lazy!)


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Credit card hater is off ill (was yesterday as well) - something he ate. This has caused consternation for Sideshow Boss as we have run out of plain paper (kept in the basement) and CC hater normally brings up a packet or two for us.
> 
> Apparently she spent quite a bit of yesterday sighing while shaking the empty packet of paper and saying "Oh....we don't seem to have any plain paper...and _CC hate_r isn't here....oh!" In which time she could have gone to the basement picked up a packet and brought it to the office


Cuntboss does this too, usually saying "what are we going to do about...".  Mr ManFlu usually ends up doing whatever she's talking about


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should have a stash in your desk. or have a couple of dabs of speed.


My second drawer is full of food:

Jar of peanut butter
Cuppa Soups
Crisps
Ryvitas
Minstrels


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> My second drawer is full of food:
> 
> Jar of peanut butter
> Cuppa Soups
> ...


In by bottom drawer I have:

squash *
cuppa soups (2 boxes) *
a tin of soup *
ryvitas *
a tin of tuna
deodorant
a jar of dulce de leche *
hairspray
a little stripy hippy bag



* all definitely not allowed on this diet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Feels odd. Will try to get you a pic of the naked cheeks later if you send me a pic of your naked cheeks


*taps foot*


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2011)

Oooh, oooh, In my bottom drawer I have

A navy blue fleece
A book about digital photography that I've never read
Some teabags
Two ring binders with god-knows-what paperwork in them
A 4 socket plug board
An empty carrier bag
Huh.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2011)

Another poem getting published!  Just been preening on the Sunshine/Happy thread


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should have a stash in your desk.



Usually do but the drawer is bare apart from about 10% of a ketchup bottle and some salt.



Pickman's model said:


> or have a couple of dabs of speed.



I would like that now.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

Buffalo make good, if really rather large, pets.







I don't think I really realised just how BIG buffalo are.

I also like the cowboy boot rack in the background.

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/881185...ve-buffalo-as-pet-and-takes-him-to-local-bars


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> a jar of dulce de leche *


I had never heard of this before and just googled it.  How do you eat it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2011)

in my bottom drawer - which I am currently decanting into a crate - I have:


Muesli (tesco value)
Cuppa soup (Think n creamy vegetable)
Mixed seeds
Ryvita
Tea bags (Assam)
a lot of sugar (loose, in the bottom of the drawer)
Coffee (caf and decaf)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

My draws are rather boringly full of work stuff - though I do have about a fiver in 1p coins which I have been going to take to the bank to exchange for the past 4 years 

Oh and a postcard of Grassington Square for some reason.

However behing my desk I have a collection of Star Trek figures, 4 videos (The Faculty, Cruel Intentions, The 13th Warrior and The Prophecy) some chopsticks, a soft toy Stinky Pete, Clanger, Eeyore and blue alien (from Toy Story) and a rentokill box.

Not all of those belong to me (the rentokill box and the videos!)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Buffalo make good, if really rather large, pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did that come from?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Where did that come from?



and how did it fit through the door?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

Link now added.  It was in the metro.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> and how did it fit through the door?



You know what they say about men with big doors.  Big buffalos.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Neon will you be visiting the Sports Direct Arena anytime soon?

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/10112011/58/premier-league-newcastle-rename-st-james-park.html


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Neon will you be visiting the Sports Direct Arena anytime soon?
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/10112011/58/premier-league-newcastle-rename-st-james-park.html


We should sponser them and then get them to rename it the Drag Stadium...or better still the Mr. Big Shrimp Arena!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However behing my desk I have a collection of Star Trek figures, 4 videos (The Faculty, Cruel Intentions, The 13th Warrior and The Prophecy) some chopsticks, a soft toy Stinky Pete, Clanger, Eeyore and blue alien (from Toy Story) and a rentokill box.



Telling ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I had never heard of this before and just googled it. How do you eat it?


you use it to make stuff - like banoffee pie, or caramel cheesecake. I bought it in August but haven't taken it home yet


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm now taking down all of my pictures, calendar etc. from the wall (and hoping there will be some wall space in my new office).

Do you all have a calendar at work? Wotcha got?
This year I have a 'yoga dogs' calendar, bought for me by BoatieBloke.  He said he chose it because he couldn't find a 'dogs in hats' calendar.  A dog in a hat is one of my favourite things


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Neon will you be visiting the Sports Direct Arena anytime soon?
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/10112011/58/premier-league-newcastle-rename-st-james-park.html


There has already been outrage about that in the office this morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has already been outrage about that in the office this morning


Excellent! 

People are still just going to call it St. James' Park though aren't they? Bradford City's ground is officially the Coral Windows Stadium but it is always known as Valley Parade


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you all have a calendar at work? Wotcha got?
> This year I have a 'yoga dogs' calendar, bought for me by BoatieBloke. He said he chose it because he couldn't find a 'dogs in hats' calendar. A dog in a hat is one of my favourite things


I currently have a plain boring Letts one, but am hoping for a Princess Bride 2012 one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm now taking down all of my pictures, calendar etc. from the wall (and hoping there will be some wall space in my new office).
> 
> Do you all have a calendar at work? Wotcha got?
> This year I have a 'yoga dogs' calendar, bought for me by BoatieBloke. He said he chose it because he couldn't find a 'dogs in hats' calendar. A dog in a hat is one of my favourite things


Erm...."Hello Kitty" 

Each month she says "Hello..." then the month and sometimes adds a bon mot of wisdom such as "What the!". Except for this month when frankly it looks like she has just farted. I shall add a pic in a momnt to illustrate


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2011)

a quick google suggests that 'dogs in hats' calendars are not available, but 'cats in hats' are available.
I am not happy


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 10, 2011)

Bugger all happening at work here. Dull dull dull 

I don't have any desk drawers. I feel left out  That said, I _am_ surrounded by crap: ibuprofen, Enfield Town FC programmes, blank CDs, a booklet from the Soviet Union entitled "What the Soviet Consitution Guarantees" (Novosti Press Agency Publishing House 1981) and a toy Trabant. They never let me have all this on my desk when I was in the office.

I do have a Tog toy from Pogle's Wood, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

"Hello November"!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> a quick google suggests that 'dogs in hats' calendars are not available, but 'cats in hats' are available.
> I am not happy


 that's not on!

Now I'm looking at dog calendars 

Bad dog looks quite good, but is a desk calender: http://www.amazon.com/Bad-2012-Page...r_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320923106&sr=1-10

And look at this shot: http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-2012-Wal...=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320923106&sr=1-5


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent!
> 
> People are still just going to call it St. James' Park though aren't they? Bradford City's ground is officially the Coral Windows Stadium but it is always known as Valley Parade


Probably, everyone calls that area St James.  I doubt they're going to rename the Metro station either


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has already been outrage about that in the office this morning



Start a rumour about another sponsor people will hate. What do people in Newcastle hate?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Drag bus then drag train to drag meeting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Start a rumour about another sponsor people will hate. What do people in Newcastle hate?


Southerners?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Start a rumour about another sponsor people will hate. What do people in Newcastle hate?


Anything to do with Sunderland 

Nissan perhaps?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

or coats?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Heh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anything to do with Sunderland
> 
> Nissan perhaps?


I am hoping sponsorship will be something like Ann Summers, the Ann Summers Stadium and there could be a small concession selling niche items to the fans. And then Ann Summers could name some of their niche items after famous Newcastle players...the Shearer, the Gazza...the Waddle.

I am going to write to Ann Summers and suggest this!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you all have a calendar at work? Wotcha got?
> This year I have a 'yoga dogs' calendar, bought for me by BoatieBloke. He said he chose it because he couldn't find a 'dogs in hats' calendar. A dog in a hat is one of my favourite things



Yoga dogs sound wonderful  We've got the Luxury Sheds calendar. November's shed, the Winchester:


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am hoping sponsorship will be something like Ann Summers, the Ann Summers Stadium and there could be a small concession selling niche items to the fans. And then Ann Summers could name some of their niche items after famous Newcastle players...the Shearer, the Gazza...the Waddle.
> 
> I am going to write to Ann Summers and suggest this!


I'm don't think "The Beardsley" would be a hit


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that's not on!
> 
> Now I'm looking at dog calendars
> 
> ...


 
ooh, I like the look of Bad Dogs.
I've sent the link to BoatieBloke 

Although I probably have enough photos of my own dogs in hats to cover most months so perhaps I should just make my own


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.calendarclub.co.uk is delivering


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Traffic drag


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Yoga dogs sound wonderful  We've got the Luxury Sheds calendar. November's shed, the Winchester:



That's the bloke's xmas present sorted, cheers Ron


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That's the bloke's xmas present sorted, cheers Ron



 My pleasure.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Yoga dogs sound wonderful  We've got the Luxury Sheds calendar. November's shed, the Winchester:



I like their Luxury Caravan calendar too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Horrid crash in Clapham. 
Big motorbike (tourer I think) in bits and a smashed up van too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2011)

Woking drag. 
So much has changed since my day. 

Change


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Woking drag.
> So much has changed since my day.
> 
> Change



Back in the Drag office? 

this was posted somewhere the other day but I ignored it. Don't make the same mistake I did.

http://www.studioarthur.co.uk/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Back in the Drag office?
> 
> this was posted somewhere the other day but I ignored it. Don't make the same mistake as me.
> 
> http://www.studioarthur.co.uk/



Aw sweet! I like "Close Encounters" and "The Godfather" the best


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2011)

afternoon all. hope all good with you 

i'm suited and booted (with a tie!!! :eek) cos been to 10 downing street this morning for a meeting!? double-


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon all. hope all good with you
> 
> i'm suited and booted (with a tie!!! :eek) cos been to 10 downing street this morning for a meeting!? double-


Ooooooh! Who did you see (if you can tell us)? Did you get tea and biscuits?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooooh! Who did you see (if you can tell us)? Did you get tea and biscuits?


no tea, no bsicuits  met someone for introductory meeting, wasn't really looking forward to it much, but it was ok actually.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no tea, no bsicuits  met someone for introductory meeting, wasn't really looking forward to it much, but it was ok actually.


Glad it went okay  - apart from the tea and bicuits of course!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Back in the Drag office?
> 
> this was posted somewhere the other day but I ignored it. Don't make the same mistake I did.
> 
> http://www.studioarthur.co.uk/


For some reason this also reminded me of those Sunny Smiles charity photo booklets of babies faces you used to see in the 1970's. They used to be distributed to us at junior school and we would sell the photos.

Quite a strange concept looking back "Would you like to buy a photo of a baby...for charity"!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2011)

Lunch no 2 in two hours. Am I pregnant?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For some reason this also reminded me of those Sunny Smiles charity photo booklets of babies faces you used to see in the 1970's. They used to be distributed to us at junior school and we would sell the photos.
> 
> Quite a strange concept looking back "Would you like to buy a photo of a baby...for charity"!


 
I missed that particular cultural oddity.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I missed that particular cultural oddity.



Maybe it was just in Yorkshire


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

My boss was on BBC London this lunchtime.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *no tea, no bsicuits*  met someone for introductory meeting, wasn't really looking forward to it much, but it was ok actually.



you should've kicked off about this


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you should've kicked off about this


austerity measures affect us all apparently.

i'm going to console myself with lots of pints later, haven't sniffed the barmaids apron since sunday and i'm gagging for a pint.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm now taking down all of my pictures, calendar etc. from the wall (and hoping there will be some wall space in my new office).
> 
> Do you all have a calendar at work? Wotcha got?
> This year I have a 'yoga dogs' calendar, bought for me by BoatieBloke. He said he chose it because he couldn't find a 'dogs in hats' calendar. A dog in a hat is one of my favourite things



I'm hoping Santa brings me the Drag naked Calendar 2012


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm hoping Santa brings me the Drag naked Calendar 2012



who will wear the santa outfit for december?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm hoping Santa brings me the Drag naked Calendar 2012



Must remember to submit my entry


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> who will wear the santa outfit for december?


I might wear just the hat


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2011)

Off to the bank in a tic to transfer 750 quid to my Norwegian alter ego. Goddamned student loans! 4-5 years ago the sum would've been ~550 quid, but the state of the pounds has worsened quite a lot over that period.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

I ate too much for lunch and am feeling even more sluggish than normal now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> who will wear the santa outfit for december?



Mmmm...Santa and, let's see, 7 reindeer I reckon.

So that's marty in the santa hat, as he has a beard, then TruX, paulie, badgers, neon, machine cat, hiccup and ron in just antlers...sorted!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...Santa and, let's see, 7 reindeer I reckon.
> 
> So that's marty in the santa hat, as he has a beard, then TruX, paulie, badgers, neon, machine cat, hiccup and ron in just antlers...sorted!



What's this?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...Santa and, let's see, 7 reindeer I reckon.
> 
> So that's marty in the santa hat, as he has a beard, then TruX, paulie, badgers, neon, machine cat, hiccup and ron in just antlers...sorted!



and the females of the drag do january - november?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I ate too much for lunch and am feeling even more sluggish than normal now.


 
Carbs?   Carby lunches make me sleepy.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Carbs? Carby lunches make me sleepy.


I did have three slices of bread.

The thing is though, if I just have one sandwich I am really really hungry again in about an hour.  I have 1 and a half and it is normally fine.

I think it was the banana that I ate in an attempt to stop me wanting chocolate.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

bananas are alleged to be a soporific.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it's the bread that makes you sleep not the banana


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> bananas are alleged to be a soporific.


well I never, maybe I should be eating a banana before bed!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and the females of the drag do january - november?


just dressed in tinsel - and not a lot of it


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

warm milk and a banana on toast.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> warm milk and a banana on toast.


is that your draggers christmas costume then?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just dressed in tinsel - and not a lot of it



maybe we could ask fiona to join in?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that your draggers christmas costume then?



I'll be wearing my banana guard.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...Santa and, let's see, 7 reindeer I reckon.
> 
> So that's marty in the santa hat, as he has a beard, then TruX, paulie, badgers, neon, machine cat, hiccup and ron in just antlers...sorted!


I have a beard too, goddammit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have a beard too, goddammit.


No arguing or you'll be wearing a red nose* as well, Rudolph 

*and it won't be on your face!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...Santa and, let's see, 7 reindeer I reckon.
> 
> So that's marty in the santa hat, as he has a beard, then TruX, paulie, badgers, neon, machine cat, hiccup and ron in just antlers...sorted!



Which reindeer am I then? 

In work news, just found out that because one team member's decided to take most of her leave in December, the rest of us have to cover her shift. It's from 4 until midnight 

On the other hand, a CD of Hungarian disco just came in the post. Should cheer me up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Which reindeer am I then?
> 
> In work news, just found out that because one team member's decided to take most of her leave in December, the rest of us have to cover her shift. It's from 4 until midnight
> 
> On the other hand, a CD of Hungarian disco just came in the post. Should cheer me up


I think, given the Hungarian Disco, you better be Dancer or Prancer 

Badgers can be Donner


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 10, 2011)

More like Hobbler, with my sciatica  I will wear antlers and carry a walking stick.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'll be wearing my banana guard.


ooer missus etc etc


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

> A person has been hit by a train near Northallerton.
> Because of this, there are delays of up to 120 minutes between Newcastle / Middlesbrough and York. These delays are expected to last until approximately 19:00.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


buy lots of cider.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> buy lots of cider.



looks like it will be a long journey home so will have to.

 for the person hit by the train... same thing happened last night in dewsbury


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> looks like it will be a long journey home so will have to.
> 
> for the person hit by the train... same thing happened last night in dewsbury


Surely they are both on purpose though? I don;t understand people getting hit by a train by accident.

I am terrified of train tracks and I don't understand why people go near them.  We used to have a railway line along the back of where we lived when I was a kid and saw a fair few pigeons splatted and a couple of foxes smashed to smithereens.

I really get freaked having to cross level crossings and when I went to visit my friend in Milan I almost had a panic attack at the local train station where there was no bridge and you just walked across the tracks to get to the other platform.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm trying to get a look at the CVs of the shortlisted applicants for TVSB's job.  One of them is the ladies pool champion of Northern Ireland


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm trying to get a look at the CVs of the shortlisted applicants for TVSB's job. One of them is the ladies pool champion of Northern Ireland


don't tell her you want to pot the pink


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

just me and lazyboss now - me in this office - him next door - presumably not doing much


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm trying to get a look at the CVs of the shortlisted applicants for TVSB's job. One of them is the ladies pool champion of Northern Ireland


Much call for pool skills in your line of work


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Surely they are both on purpose though? I don;t understand people getting hit by a train by accident.
> 
> I am terrified of train tracks and I don't understand why people go near them. We used to have a railway line along the back of where we lived when I was a kid and saw a fair few pigeons splatted and a couple of foxes smashed to smithereens.
> 
> I really get freaked having to cross level crossings and when I went to visit my friend in Milan I almost had a panic attack at the local train station where there was no bridge and you just walked across the tracks to get to the other platform.



I presume they are on purpose, however a year or so ago a girl was killed in Morley while trying to save her dog which had run on to the tracks.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't tell her you want to pot the pink





QueenOfGoths said:


> Much call for pool skills in your line of work



She ended up in the no pile I think.  I suggested getting her in for a few weeks to hustle some of the reps for extra discount


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 10, 2011)

6 minutes to cunt-off time...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

When we go up to see Mrs21's dad in Lincolnshire, the local station in Ruskington doesn't have a bridge between the 2 platforms - you have to cross at the end of the platform across the tracks - sure there are plenty of little local stations like that.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 10, 2011)

Off now, tara peeps


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

tara Ron

lazyboss has emailed me twice with questions - he could have just popped his head around the fucking door and asked me - I emailed him the answers because I can't be bothered popping my head around the fucking door 

he did just speak to me, to ask me if I was coming on the 30th November - told him I would be on strike


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just me and lazyboss now - me in this office - him next door - presumably not doing much


Leave early and 'accidentally' lock him in?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 10, 2011)

my god...today is mega-drag.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Leave early and 'accidentally' lock him in?


difficult to do - we all have keys , I will be leaving in about 10 minutes so he can fucking lock up, put the shutters down, set the alarms etc


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the theme song from some 50s/60s spy type series on my brain. No idea what it is and it's annoying me.

It goes "do do do do do, do do do, do do dooo doooooooo"

ETA a do


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking forward to tonight!! All exciiiiited now!  Compere wants me to do the poem I'm getting published


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

Right - had my wee so I am off!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

lazyboss has outflanked me - he's leaving early, *I HAVE TO LOCK UP *


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Surely they are both on purpose though? I don;t understand people getting hit by a train by accident.


My dad worked on the railways for years and said when you're on the track it's very easy not to see/hear a train until it's too late.  They had dedicated lookouts though, so if you're on your own it's easy to see how it could happen


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss has outflanked me - he's leaving early, *I HAVE TO LOCK UP *


Sly!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Looking forward to tonight!! All exciiiiited now! Compere wants me to do the poem I'm getting published


wahey! enjoy it soj!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2011)

As I'm the last person here ,I will claim I was here until 5.15 and claim 15 illicit minutes on my flexi  that'll learn em!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wahey! enjoy it soj!


Cheers chick! I will   Hoping not to be too pissed actually - have to wait til the second half to go on cos fella's at a meeting with the record company - MILES away!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

There's been a murder in the office!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2011)

What IS that?!

Bugger.  Keep sneezing, and not an allergy. Sore throat too.  Getting cold


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck, soj.

And RIP whatever the fuck that is.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

My guess is s a stressball squeezy thing, I want to say in the shape of homer because it's yellow, but head don't look right.

Right, to the gym then college - happy Friday eve everyone.

Tomorrow I'm on the hunt for peculiar scotch eggs


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2011)

What a thoroughly dull day  Only light at the end of the tunnel is footie later. And possibly a drink of ale.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> My guess is s a stressball squeezy thing, I want to say in the shape of homer because it's yellow, but head don't look right.


Yeah it's a fat chef though, not Homer.  It was cuntboss' and we accidentally pulled it's head off while she was out, so were trying to pin the blame on Mr ManFlu 

Luckily there was a spare one to replace it with.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2011)

15 minutes.


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2011)

123 calls/emails/  Brain is now puddle.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2011)

Still less than your colleague the other day, no? Some consolation at least.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> 123 calls/emails/  Brain is now puddle.


is it wine o'clock for you yet mate? Hope so.


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> is it wine o'clock for you yet mate? Hope so.


Saving it for tomorrow eve. Tomorrow could be equally shit if I have to do it with a hangover. Deffo getting a decent bottle of red in tomorrow night though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah it's a fat chef though, not Homer. It was cuntboss' and we accidentally pulled it's head off while she was out, so were trying to pin the blame on Mr ManFlu
> 
> Luckily there was a spare one to replace it with.


She'll know it was you....she'll smell it!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah it's a fat chef though, not Homer. It was cuntboss' and we accidentally pulled it's head off while she was out, so were trying to pin the blame on Mr ManFlu
> 
> Luckily there was a spare one to replace it with.



"accidentally"


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

Early start to this palindromic freeday *yawn* 

Must learn to ignore twats until we get the ignore function back


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

heh John Humphreys just said cunt on the radio by accident


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

111111111111 Freeday 

Epic hangover after client lunch/dinner yesterday. Thank drag it is Friday


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahh, Freeday.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful Freeday


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> heh John Humphreys just said cunt on the radio by accident


He's done that before hasn't he?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Freeday it Fineday Funday


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

freeday


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

Morning!  Ms Neon has been up all night coughing up a lung, so today could be a drag 



NVP said:


> He's done that before hasn't he?


James Naughtie talking about the Jeremy Cunt the Hulture Secretary wasn't it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "accidentally"


Well, it was thrown across the office by a colleague and sustained a severe neck injury.  We just helped it along a bit and added the sauce


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Overslept drag! Alarm rings, I snooze, alarm rings, I turn alarm off. Don't wake up for 40 minutes. Bah.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahhh, sweet freeday. I can almost taste that first beer already.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> He's done that before hasn't he?


someone has 

it was a... "cunt I mean [mumbled-word-I-couldn't-hear]"

tell a good story don't I?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am actually going to try and do some work today for two main reasons:
1 - I am hoping it will make the day fly by
2 - I am actually feeling guilty about how little I have done this week

How long do you reckon I will last?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am actually going to try and do some work today for two main reasons:
> 1 - I am hoping it will make the day fly by
> 2 - I am actually feeling guilty about how little I have done this week
> 
> How long do you reckon I will last?


Until about half 9?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

Good news on the replacement for TVSB, looks like the pool shark will be getting an interview


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Until about half 9?


Well it hasn't actually started yet.  It will start at half nine!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good news on the replacement for TVSB, looks like the pool shark will be getting an interview



Is 'Pool Shark' her official drag name?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is 'Pool Shark' her official drag name?


It is looking that way


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> heh John Humphreys just said cunt on the radio by accident


Yayyyy!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Morning all.

Busy. On a Friday morning.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good news on the replacement for TVSB, looks like the pool shark will be getting an interview


rack up your balls


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2011)

Morning all - getting a fucking cold


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all - getting a fucking cold



Morning all. Morning Soj - that's rough. So am I  Extra garlic for me tonight.

How did the poetry thing go last night?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

CC hater is back in - it was a gastric virus rather than something he ate. I made sympathetic noises while my mind screamed "UNCLEAN....get away from me!!"


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Morning all. Morning Soj - that's rough. So am I  Extra garlic for me tonight.
> 
> How did the poetry thing go last night?


Shit innit?  I woke up in the night with a throat like razorfuckingblades   Trying not kiss me darlin cos he's got a gig tomorrow night! 

Aye mate, went very well thanks   The compere did an absolutely LOVELY intro for me, going on about how my stuff has gone from strength to strength and that, mentioned the publishing, got a massive round of applause and that. Also - a really lovely male poet from Yorkshire was in, and he asked me and another woman to be his 'Vandellas'   He'd written a triolet and we did the refrains   Was a top night


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent!  Very pleased for you.

Vandellas, heh 

In work news, I have just found out I only have to do one evening shift in December - the 23rd. A Friday! From 4 to midnight! Shit shit shit пиздец


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2011)

morning all. thick head from mad boozing session, one lot of people drinking to remember someone who died a year ago, another bunch celebrating a new baby just being born, strange old night.

afternoon meeting this afternoon, boss says i have to go


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

£57m on the lottery tonight then 

This increases the drag investment amount


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> CC hater is back in - it was a gastric virus rather than something he ate. I made sympathetic noises while my mind screamed "UNCLEAN....get away from me!!"


tell him it's God's punishment for not living in the 21st century


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. thick head from mad boozing session, one lot of people drinking to remember someone who died a year ago, another bunch celebrating a new baby just being born, strange old night.
> 
> afternoon meeting this afternoon, *boss says i have to go*


Boo! 



Badgers said:


> £57m on the lottery tonight then
> 
> This increases the drag investment amount



Mmmm...interesting. I may 'invest' £2.00


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2011)

it could be you


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am allowing myself a 10 minutes break.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Break over  Back to it.

Going out for lunch but I may have a sneaky extra bit of time on here when I get back to make up for it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Hurrah! The natural order is restored and all is at peace


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

young tenant making a godawful fuss about mice - he needs to man up ffs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> young tenant making a godawful fuss about mice - he needs to man up ffs



Have you asked him '_What would Vic Mackey do_?' yet?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you asked him '_What would Vic Mackey do_?' yet?



a stern letter is going out - I won't get the post man to deliver it, I'll kick his fucking door down, and stuff it in his mouth, then nick his stash and sell it to the mexicans

it's what Vic would do.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a stern letter is going out - I won't get the post man to deliver it, I'll kick his fucking door down, and stuff it in his mouth, then nick his stash and sell it to the mexicans
> 
> it's what Vic would do.



You missed out shagging his bird.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr. QofG's came back from his conference yesterday afternoon where there had been complimentary all day tea, coffee and those two-in-a-pack Walkers Biscuits.

I reackon he has brought home about 40 of the latter. There were so many that once he had filled the glove and door compartments of the car he had to start throwing them on the back seat. 40 packets over one and a half days, I am suprised he wasn't stealing them out of other delegates hands


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You missed out shagging his bird.


that too, and his mum


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I reackon he has brought home about 40 of the latter. There were so many that once he had filled the glove and door compartments of the car he had to start throwing them on the back seat. 40 packets over one and a half days, I am suprised he wasn't stealing them out of other delegates hands



I normally arrive at conferences with an empty bag


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



lamb, chicken or mixed?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lamb, chicken or mixed?



Me and Boss Man are having chicken, I have added an extra tub of chilli sauce
Padawan Learner has gone for mixed and added an extra tub of garlic sauce
Corporate man is having sandwiches and fruit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I normally arrive at conferences with an empty bag


I also like the fact that he sorted through them, ignoring any Stem Ginger Cookies as he doesn't like them, before the thievery began


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me and Boss Man are having chicken, I have added an extra tub of chilli sauce
> Padawan Learner has gone for mixed and added an extra tub of garlic sauce
> *Corporate man is having sandwiches and fruit*



 Burn him!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Burn him!


this ^^^


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

Canteen fish n chips for lunch I think. They do an OK fnc. Hopefully it'll be mushy not regular peas.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me and Boss Man are having chicken, I have added an extra tub of chilli sauce
> Padawan Learner has gone for mixed and added an extra tub of garlic sauce
> Corporate man is having sandwiches and fruit



Corporate man needs to up his game for kebab friday.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Corporate man needs to up his game for kebab friday.


he needs to man up


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

no idea what to have for lunch.

suggestions?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no idea what to have for lunch.
> 
> suggestions?



It has been a while!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

sausages


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2011)

cider


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It has been a while!





marty21 said:


> sausages





Paulie Tandoori said:


> cider



All good choices, except the last one may get me sacked.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Lunches beckon. What to do, where to go?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lunches beckon. What to do, where to go?



The Albert


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Albert



Maybe later tonight, would like to go see Mr. Suplex. What you up to tonight then Mr. Hasnobeard?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

lunch for me is going to the pub across the road that does lunch specials for £6.  Last time the special was an amazing platter.  I am hoping today's choices will compete.

Plus I have done an almost full morning of work, without pissing about on here, but don't seem to have aceived much more than I normally do.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

I've had a custard cream


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What you up to tonight then Mr. Hasnobeard?



*The official line*
Going to finish work early. Stop off to some healthy food in for the weekend. Put some washing on and change the bedsheets. Tidy up at home. Write some long overdue letters to family. Hug my beautiful wife, cook her a wonderful meal and then an early night.

*The reality *
Get a couple of cans in for the bus journey home then go to The Albert for two pints which become six pints. Talk shit with people in the garden of The Albert, smoke too much and go home in a fucking mess.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> lunch for me is going to the pub across the road that does lunch specials for £6. Last time the special was an amazing platter. I am hoping today's choices will compete.



What pub is?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> All good choices, except the last one may get me sacked.



Fight the system


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2011)

fifteen minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> fifteen minutes to the weekend



Are you having a full and interesting weekend?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

A heartwarming story from my local BBC news page 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-15689943


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

jerk chicken with peas and rice = lunch win


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A heartwarming story from my local BBC news page
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-15689943



Do you know her?

I can't read the line *needed 19 stitches to a wound on his scrotum* without wincing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A heartwarming story from my local BBC news page
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-15689943


 19 stictches - I don't even have bollocks and it's making my bollocks hurt iyswim....wonder if she's got another boy friend yet


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you know her?


Fortunately I don't.

Wrekenton is rough as fuck tbf, not far from the hospital though


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *The official line*
> Going to finish work early. Stop off to some healthy food in for the weekend. Put some washing on and change the bedsheets. Tidy up at home. Write some long overdue letters to family. Hug my beautiful wife, cook her a wonderful meal and then an early night.
> 
> *The reality *
> Get a couple of cans in for the bus journey home then go to The Albert for two pints which become six pints. Talk shit with people in the garden of The Albert, smoke too much and go home in a fucking mess.



Attaboy!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2011)

How can you not remember biting a ball bag off? 

Anyhow, I am ill.  And just had a boring turkey salad butty.  And my throat REALLY hurts


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

> "This relationship is over, I think both of you accept that."


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Kebab time


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What pub is?



East Hill

Very disappointing lunch.  A ridiculously greasy mushroom and cheese omelette and chip that I had to wait 40 minutes for.

Made even worse by the fact that I really wanted the sausage sandwich but I wanted chips too and it just said sausage sandwich on the board.  Then when it came as one of the others had ordered it - it had chips with it!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

New possible drag HQ here

Bit of work needed but if 10 of us go in then £385 each is worth a punt.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New possible drag HQ here
> 
> Bit of work needed but if 10 of us go in then £385 each is worth a punt.



Looks like the set for Hostel.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New possible drag HQ here
> 
> Bit of work needed but if 10 of us go in then £385 each is worth a punt.



Fresh lick of paint and some scatter cushions and  you'll soon see the difference.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> East Hill
> 
> Very disappointing lunch. A ridiculously greasy mushroom and cheese omelette and chip that I had to wait 40 minutes for.
> 
> Made even worse by the fact that I really wanted the sausage sandwich but I wanted chips too and it just said sausage sandwich on the board. Then when it came as one of the others had ordered it - it had chips with it!



Good reviews on BITE 



> Not really my kind of place - as others have noted this is a bit of haven for braying morons. I'm not a violent man, but after one smart comment too many from a Toby/Henry/Rupert as I walked past on my way home I would happily bring a bunch of Donny lads down and give them all a good slapping about with their own oars.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm on hold - 5 mins so far


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New possible drag HQ here
> 
> Bit of work needed but if 10 of us go in then £385 each is worth a punt.


Could be a nice little balcony at the front there...for marty to get locked out on, naked!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good reviews on BITE




It does seem a bit like that.  Only been in there twice before for lunch on a Friday when it is normally populated by the ground floor of my office.  There was a yummy mummy last time though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Looks like the set for Hostel.


Help, Grand Designs we have an emergency!!


quimcunx said:


> Fresh lick of paint and some scatter cushions and you'll soon see the difference.


----------



## idumea (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers- I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

idumea said:


> Badgers- I saw this and thought of you.



That. Looks. Very. Good.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New possible drag HQ here
> 
> Bit of work needed but if 10 of us go in then £385 each is worth a punt.



plenty of room for apple trees to make drag brand cider


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

idumea said:


> Badgers- I saw this and thought of you.


someone did a thread, and made one I think


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Not even 3pm yet 

Going for a __~


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

idumea said:


> Badgers- I saw this and thought of you.





Badgers said:


> That. Looks. Very. Good.


There is a Two Fat Ladies episode where they make something similar.  I think necking half a bottle of sherry was an integral part of the recipe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There is a Two Fat Ladies episode where they make something similar. *I think necking half a bottle of sherry was an integral part of the recipe*



Works for my Sunday roasts!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

Just bought a chocolate muffin and a coffee. I'm not hungry or thirsty, it was just something to do.

There's a man from a pest control company waiting in reception


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There's a man from a pest control company waiting in reception



They've come for you at last?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Mmmm...I have started to feel slightly nauseous. Don't think it is anything to do with CC Hater's stomach problems it feels more like MS dizziness coming on. Bums, I have stuff to do!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

just had a busy spell  on a Friday afternoon ffs -


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I made a mistake having a burger in the caff - 2 visits so far


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I made a mistake having a burger in the caff - 2 visits so far



Oh no.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I made a mistake having a burger in the caff - 2 visits so far


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

The bus journey home will be amusing


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I made a mistake having a burger in the caff - 2 visits so far


Stagg Chilli burger?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

I want that toilet brush now but it's nearly 50 quid!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The bus journey home will be amusing









or


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Stagg Chilli burger?


might as well have had that - at least I could then predict the consequences


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The bus journey home will be amusing


I'm going to put a gun to the bus driver's head - take me home and no stops  It's what Vic would do.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I want that toilet brush now but it's nearly 50 quid!


 At that price I would never be able to use the toilet in case I needed to use the brush!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

oh, I'd give it a few minutes before you use the dragtoilet


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> At that price I would never be able to use the toilet in case I needed to use the brush!


You'd have to keep that one as a show brush and keep the proper one hidden in a cupboard somewhere nearby


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> oh, I'd give it a few minutes before you use the dragtoilet



Heh 

I won't forget the time I was in the office bog and someone in the cubicle next to me gave a yelp like a wounded animal then I heard the almighty splashing


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh
> 
> I won't forget the time I was in the office bog and someone in the cubicle next to me gave a yelp like a wounded animal then I heard the almighty splashing



Did you ask if he was okay?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Did you ask if he was okay?



No. I am British.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh
> 
> I won't forget the time I was in the office bog and someone in the cubicle next to me gave a yelp like a wounded animal then I heard the almighty splashing



The sound of anal fissures re-opening?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The sound of anal fissures re-opening?



It certainly seemed that way.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. I am British.



He should have laid some loo paper on surface to avoid splashing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> He should have laid some loo paper on surface to avoid splashing.



You would have thought so. The bogs here are not that busy though so he may have though he had a free pass


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

There is an argument going on between MHRM and HRA about who is going to make a poster on how to wash your hands for flu season.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> There is an argument going on between MHRM and HRA about who is going to make a poster on how to wash your hands for flu season.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

Into the last hour now


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Into the last hour now



I got all excited when I read that, then I looked at the clock. You...swine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got all excited when I read that, then I looked at the clock. You...swine.




I am a half 4 cunt on Fridays


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am a half 4 cunt on Fridays



You certainly are.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm cunting off in a bit - Deputymanagerman always works til 5 on Fridays - letting us leave early and embrace the weekend - (((((DMM)))))


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

61 minutes until I have a reasonably-priced beer in my hand


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

I have to go to Bromley-by-Bow after work. I don't really know where that is. There be dragons and quicksand there I'm sure


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 11, 2011)

Bored now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bored now



Hello sir, how goes it (boredom aside) in your world?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have to go to Bromley-by-Bow after work. I don't really know where that is. There be dragons and quicksand there I'm sure



It's only 4 minutes from Mile End.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> He should have laid some loo paper on surface to avoid splashing.



Neptune's Kiss 

25 minutes...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's only 4 minutes from Mile End.


Is that good or bad


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that good or bad



Depends on where you start. BbB is only 25 minutes from Oxford Circus.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Neptune's Kiss
> 
> 25 minutes...



Whenever I see you post Ron I think of Champagne. Used to play rugby with a chap who looked liked Ron Atkinson and we started calling him Champagne Ron. After a while it was shortened to Champers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Depends on where you start. BbB is only 25 minutes from Oxford Circus.



How many minutes to Tulse Hill?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Depends on where you start. BbB is only 25 minutes from Oxford Circus.


Yeah should be quite simple getting there as I can catch the Hammersmith & City all the way from Great Portland Street. Takes 27minutes according to tfl and I don't have to be there until 5.30pm.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How many minutes to Tulse Hill?


24, obv.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 24, obv.



Did you know we can't go?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How many minutes to Tulse Hill?



From where?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

why does it always get busy during the last two hours of the week?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> why does it always get busy during the last two hours of the week?



It doesn't here.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> why does it always get busy during the last two hours of the week?



Nought here


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It doesn't here.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nought here


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


>





machine cat said:


>


=


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> =



Should we go to the pub and laugh about this?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


or here


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whenever I see you post Ron I think of Champagne. Used to play rugby with a chap who looked liked Ron Atkinson and we started calling him Champagne Ron. After a while it was shortened to Champers.



  Not Ron Champagne then?

6 minutes...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should we go to the pub and laugh about this?



Yes, yes we should. And we will.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2011)

Or here

I'm sat here with a lemsip flicking between web pages   Waiting for everyone to fuck off so I can sneak off early


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hello sir, how goes it (boredom aside) in your world?


On the whole, ok. But I can just feel a nasty cold coming on , in time for the weekend too. How are you and yours?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes, yes we should. And we will.



The usual Friday haunt?
I wonder in Mr Palestine will be there tonight?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Right! I am off, good weekend y'all!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2011)

Cunting off time


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you know we can't go?


On the 19th?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> =





Badgers said:


> Should we go to the pub and laugh about this?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> On the whole, ok. But I can just feel a nasty cold coming on , in time for the weekend too. How are you and yours?



We are okay mate. Working too hard, not earning enough, drinking too much, not dancing enough. You know how it is?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 11, 2011)

That's me done! Fun times are here.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> On the 19th?



No 

I totally forgot we are going to Rules for a family celebration. Not all bad but I was so pleased about Carter. Will be at the After party stinking of steak and wine


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The usual Friday haunt?
> I wonder in Mr Palestine will be there tonight?



*groan*


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2011)

finally finished


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> *groan*



Did he call you?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did he call you?



No, why? Did you give him my number?!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No, why? Did you give him my number?!



No. That was a joke btw


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The usual Friday haunt?
> I wonder in Mr Palestine will be there tonight?


One day you two are going to decide to go out for a drink and I will stalk you and turn up there too!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> One day you two are going to decide to go out for a drink and I will stalk you and turn up there too!



idumea did just that last week...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

That frightful stella woman is making me go to offline tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> One day you two are going to decide to go out for a drink and I will stalk you and turn up there too!



You don't even know what we look like


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> That frightful stella woman is making me go to offline tonight.



Dancing round her handbag or yours this time?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be hiding in the garden, away from the bloody awful cacophony, same as usual.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'll be hiding in the garden, away from the bloody awful cacophony, same as usual.



I doubt I am there that late


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

Good.  It will piss stella off to have missed you and the truxter.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> I totally forgot we are going to Rules for a family celebration. Not all bad but I was so pleased about Carter. Will be at the After party stinking of steak and wine


but but but sultans


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

I might come back for the Atomic Suplex spectacular.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

That's the bit she wants to go for.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Good. It will piss stella off to have missed you and the truxter.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> but but but sultans



I know. Father in laws birthday and a celebration of final mortgage payment. Have to be at Rules


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know. Father in laws birthday and a celebration of final mortgage payment. Have to be at Rules


still, can't sad face at Rules really eh? Might see you at Jamm, dunno what we're doing.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know. Father in laws birthday and a celebration of final mortgage payment. Have to be at Rules



Final mortgage payment - that's awesome.  I am currently remortgaging my life away for another 20 years.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Right - I'm leaving 5 mins early so I can get the earlier train.  Only me and 2 other people left in the bloody building anyway!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Final mortgage payment - that's awesome. I am currently remortgaging my life away for another 20 years.


I think he means the in-laws 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

FIL mortgage free not me 

Just brought myself a new website


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2011)

dragslag.com?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

I am off


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 11, 2011)

what a week for moonsi til...hobbled into work with sprained ankle as mentioned before (I have 3 purple toes) and my I think pulled muscle in my lower back. Went to work for the 4th day this week with my hottie strapped to my bottie much to the   of my colleagues.

I'm now off for 2 blissfull days with not much planned. I finish this 8-4 malarky next Friday and I will say that I will be glad to go back to my X3 13 hour days which = more time away from work as in 2 weeks of 8-4 I have never finished at 4pm....

I'm on the wine again.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

OFF


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I think he means the in-laws
> 
> Have a good weekend.


I knew that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Where the fuck is the DragCiderBus???? 

Did just see Dancing Lollipop Lady walking her three legged dog though


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm all ironed & packed and hoping to be in for 7am ish to get a head start on what will no doubt be a busy busy day/week. This will all depend on my hobble & my back. I'm still on superduper painkillers & hot water bottles to start the day but today has been the best yet in terms of being pooped from my ailments.

Enjoy your first coffee/tea & lunches...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I'm all ironed & packed and hoping to be in for 7am ish to get a head start on what will no doubt be a busy busy day/week. This will all depend on my hobble & my back. I'm still on superduper painkillers & hot water bottles to start the day but today has been the best yet in terms of being pooped from my ailments.



Good to hear things are on the up moonsi


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Monday drag yawning.

Weekend really seemed to fly past (again) but was a good one with great food 

Busy week in my drag. Today and tomorrow spent getting new server in, migrating emails to cloud, plugging in and testing new phone system and checking everything. Wednesday off to Birmingham for the day, Thursday back to the day job and then Friday conference in East London followed by an awards ceremony in West London.

Oh well....... Bus for now


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2011)

The usual busy Monday should be broken up a bit by a 'Staff Roadshow' for an hour or two this morning. I'm expecting something along the lines of the Radio 1 Roadshow with Dave Lee Travis.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

good weekend with my kin folk 

Monday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Busy busy slow bus to start the day. Could be worse mind, could be raining. Will have to work out how many days of drag are left for the year when at the office.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

monday


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning!

There is a company wide investigation going on at the moment.  Apparently someone left some used tea bags in the kitchen sink on Friday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There is a company wide investigation going on at the moment. Apparently someone left some used tea bags in the kitchen sink on Friday



Company wide email?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 14, 2011)

Innit.  tired. Lack of sleep not a good start.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

What are people's plans for Alcohol Awareness Week?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today and tomorrow spent getting new server in, *migrating emails to cloud*, plugging in and testing new phone system and checking everything.



No email at the moment.
This is a good and bad thing.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> There is a company wide investigation going on at the moment. Apparently someone left some used tea bags in the kitchen sink on Friday



Build the gallows!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What are people's plans for Alcohol Awareness Week?



I can't get behind this one. We are already aware of alcohol.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Company wide email?


I think it is being added to the agenda for Thursday's team meeting along with misuse of company toilet rolls


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't get behind this one. We are already aware of alcohol.



I intend to drink in public more and spread the message.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 14, 2011)

morning all -  happy Monday
this is my first day in open plan hell.
It's not too bad so far, lots of people wandering around looking a bit confused.
I have found my coffee and my coffee cup , I think that'll do for a while...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have found my coffee and my coffee cup , I think that'll do for a while...



Coaster?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Coaster?


Yes, it's got a picture of a chicken sitting at a bar with the words 'jimi hen drinks' on it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning all - there is a stink coming out of the gents toilets here at it isn't even 9.30am. Someone had a heavy weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, it's got a picture of a chicken sitting at a bar with the words 'jimi hen drinks' on it.










My coaster at work ^






My back up coaster at work ^


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahoy! Today I'm gonna start summarising a book on the mobilisation strategies employed by two parties in Uttar Pradesh vis-a-vis the Dalit community, that is the so-called Untouchables. Fun and games.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Well here we all are again. What larks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2011)

good morning hiccough 

i can't be bothered this week, i really fucking can't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't get behind this one. We are already aware of alcohol.


you start early


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't be bothered this week, i really fucking can't.



Low ebb?



Pickman's model said:


> you start early



Or finish late?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Radio Woman was late
Boss Man is not coming in
Padawan Learner is off this morning


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

I seem to have dressed like a Geography teacher today - anyone want to stay behind for extra lessons?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman was late
> Boss Man is not coming in
> Padawan Learner is off this morning


Broken Britain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I seem to have dressed like a Geography teacher today - anyone want to stay behind for extra lessons?


Do you have a cane? This may affect my decision.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I seem to have dressed like a Geography teacher today - anyone want to stay behind for *extra lessons*?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you have a cane? This may affect my decision.


this can be arranged, have you been naughty?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ahoy! Today I'm gonna start summarising a book on the mobilisation strategies employed by two parties in Uttar Pradesh vis-a-vis the Dalit community, that is the so-called Untouchables. Fun and games.



Mobilisation as in moving them on to their own new little corregated shanty town, giving them wheelchairs and step free access or moving them up the social ladder?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I seem to have dressed like a Geography teacher today - anyone want to stay behind for extra lessons?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this can be arranged, have you been naughty?


Yes sir...very!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Mobilisation as in moving them on to their own new little corregated shanty town, giving them wheelchairs and step free access or moving them up the social ladder?



As in getting them to vote for party A, B and so on.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning.

ILL


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Sucks.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

We have IT people swarming all over the place here 

They are like locusts round the tea bags and asking where they can get sandwiches


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Send them to Barnes?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Send them to Barnes?


send them to Mordor


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone watch the Peter Serafinowicz show?  Mr ManFlu reminds me of Brian Butterfield so much


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Send them to Coventry?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As in getting them to vote for party A, B and so on.



Of course.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As in getting them to vote for party A, B and so on.


Party A are cunts
Party B are cunts

this is the problem with democracy


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2011)

I just realised I haven't said good morning.  Very lax of me.

I am currently trying to decide whether to go for a wander to the shopping centre and have a Greggs baguette for lunch or stay in and have a sandwich with the chicken and ham left in the fridge.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> send them to Mordor


One does not simply buy a sandwich from Mordor


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Baked goods that colleagues have brought into the offcie today for no particular reason:

Cranberry and pecan cakes
Fudge and ginger topped shortbread
Coffee and walnut cake

All of which have rather cancelled out the 12 mile bike ride I did yesterday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Baked goods that colleagues have brought into the offcie today for no particular reason:
> 
> Cranberry and pecan cakes
> Fudge and ginger topped shortbread
> ...


Fudge and ginger topped shortbread for me please!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

am going to count how many times future self mentions france, so far it has been twice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

We've been invited out for Christmas by one of suppliers, cuntboss has suggested a comedy club that we did the kitchen for.  I don't think she's realised that that act on the date suggested includes the guy from Viz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We've been invited out for Christmas by one of suppliers, cuntboss has suggested a comedy club that we did the kitchen for. I don't think she's realised that that act on the date suggested includes the guy from Viz


Oh please, please go !


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh please, please go !


I think it has been booked


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sucks.


tried that

still ill


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

Having a quick meeting with branch secretary re a picket


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> tried that
> 
> still ill



Blow (on) it?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Blow (on) it?


With MY amount of snot?! Are you completely mad?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Having a quick meeting with branch secretary re a picket



Think I'll be on my first picket line on the 30th. Where does one get those metal fire basket things? And fingerless gloves? What else will I need?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Think I'll be on my first picket line on the 30th. Where does one get those metal fire basket things? And fingerless gloves? What else will I need?


donkey jacket, roll ups, copy of the daily mirror


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> donkey jacket, roll ups, copy of the daily mirror



Not the Morning Star?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Think I'll be on my first picket line on the 30th. Where does one get those metal fire basket things? And fingerless gloves? What else will I need?



Flask of tea


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Lunch strike soon. What to get?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Think I'll be on my first picket line on the 30th. Where does one get those metal fire basket things? And fingerless gloves? What else will I need?



pot of soup


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Where does one get those metal fire basket things?


This type of thing?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NARROW-BASKET-OUTDOOR-HEATER-INCINERATER/dp/B002TCMDQQ

Or you could go and steal a bin from a park


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Think I'll be on my first picket line on the 30th. Where does one get those metal fire basket things? And fingerless gloves? What else will I need?



Smart phone to check your work emails


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Smart phone to check your work emails


and to tweet updates?  #dragstrike


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Just spotted the headline "Parkinson's 'linked with solvent'" on BBC news and for a second thought Michael Parkinson had been caught sniffing glue


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just spotted the headline "Parkinson's 'linked with solvent'" on BBC news and for a second thought Michael Parkinson had been caught sniffing glue


He lives round my manor....well, tbf he lives in a big fuck off house behind a large stone wall alongside other big fuck off houses behind equally large stone walls on a treelined avenue in Bray whereas I live in a terraced house with a small front yard near the centre of Maidenhead but it's nearish .

Maybe I should introduce myself as one Yorkshire to another!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He lives round my manor....well, tbf he lives in a big fuck off house behind a large stone wall alongside other big fuck off houses behind equally large stone walls on a treelined avenue in Bray whereas I live in a terraced house with a small front yard near the centre of Maidenhead but it's nearish .
> 
> Maybe I should introduce myself as one Yorkshire to another!


Take him a tin of evostick


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Smart phone to check your work emails



I don't often check them when I'm being paid to, so fuck doing it when I'm not.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Not the Morning Star?


commie agitator!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He lives round my manor....well, tbf he lives in a big fuck off house behind a large stone wall alongside other big fuck off houses behind equally large stone walls on a treelined avenue in Bray whereas I live in a terraced house with a small front yard near the centre of Maidenhead but it's nearish .
> 
> Maybe I should introduce myself as one Yorkshire to another!



avoid him, he will try and sell you some kind of retirement product


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> avoid him, he will try and sell you some kind of retirement product


I would get a free Parker pen though!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

my cold is getting worse


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> my cold is getting worse


When did you get it?

I've been in fucking bed most of the weekend apart from driving himself to and back from Bolton on Saturday.  Keep thinking 'ooo feeling better' followed by 'shit, much worse'


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> When did you get it?
> 
> I've been in fucking bed most of the weekend apart from driving himself to and back from Bolton on Saturday. Keep thinking 'ooo feeling better' followed by 'shit, much worse'



Was feeling a bit rough on Saturday, but it kicked in yesterday evening as I had spent the day in damp, cold weather watching steam trains.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Got my interim review in 10 minutes.

*deep sigh*

I hate that shit.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Was feeling a bit rough on Saturday, but it kicked in yesterday evening as I had spent the day in damp, cold weather watching steam trains.


Urghhh.  Plenty of vitamin C chap, zinc if you've got it, and I'd get the bloody tissues/vaseline for nose/cold and flu pills in now if I were you


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Urghhh. Plenty of vitamin C chap, zinc if you've got it, and I'd get the bloody tissues/vaseline for nose/cold and flu pills in now if I were you



Will pop into the pharmacy on the way home. Have only been able to manage one ciggie too.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone should go and look at my post in the Ugly Mug thread. Because I am showing off and I am very ill, so it would cheer me up


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will pop into the pharmacy on the way home. Have only been able to *manage one ciggie* too.


Tell me about it! I was struggling to finish one glass of red and a couple of spliffs yesterday, and my appetite is almost nil. this is how ill I am


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

I need a DVI Monitor Cable for tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I need a DVI Monitor Cable for tomorrow


Maplin?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maplin?


Mordor?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Got my interim review in 10 minutes.
> 
> *deep sigh*
> 
> I hate that shit.


 
I hear ya, sista!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

I am trying to force myself to stay awake here


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mordor?


We've already done that joke today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maplin?



Not near here.
Currys I guess is nearest.
Bet they will charge us £100000


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Tell me about it! I was struggling to finish one glass of red and a couple of spliffs yesterday, and my appetite is almost nil. this is how ill I am



I'm ok with booze when I have a cold but smoking becomes pointless.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not near here.
> Currys I guess is nearest.
> Bet they will charge us £100000


There is a Maplin on Putney High Street?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Everyone should go and look at my post in the Ugly Mug thread. Because I am showing off and I am very ill, so it would cheer me up



Nice pics - I hope you're feeling better soon (((soj)))


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There is a Maplin on Putney High Street?



That is not that near or on my route home.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm ok with booze when I have a cold but smoking becomes pointless.



Reverse me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is not that near or on my route home.


Excuse to leave early?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Excuse to leave early?



I might have to.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/search?criteria=DVI+Monitor+Cable

£20!!! I don't have that


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We've already done that joke today


you can never do that joke too many times


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/search?criteria=DVI Monitor Cable
> 
> £20!!! I don't have that



Tottenham Court Road would probably be your best bet, bit of a diversion though


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Everyone should go and look at my post in the Ugly Mug thread. Because I am showing off and I am very ill, so it would cheer me up


It is the teeniest tiniest pic in the world!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh ffs. Some...tool has put a 9am meeting in my calendar for tomorrow. Makes me so cross.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh ffs. Some...tool has put a 9am meeting in my calendar for tomorrow. Makes me so cross.


burn him


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh ffs. Some...tool has put a 9am meeting in my calendar for tomorrow. Makes me so cross.



does it mention biscuits?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Nice pics - I hope you're feeling better soon (((soj)))


Ta chuck, so do bloody I


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

just 55 minutes to go


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

115 minutes to go


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

1 million minutes to go


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1 million minutes to go



That's just over 1.9 years in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's just over 1.9 years in case anyone's wondering.



cheers for that


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

A bit less than a zillion minutes to go here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 115 minutes to go



Nick me a DVI Monitor Cable to sock it to the man


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> does it mention biscuits?



Does it fuckery


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Does it fuckery



Nick me a DVI Monitor Cable to sock it to the man


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nick me a DVI Monitor Cable to sock it to the man



I have a spare one at home.

Yours for a fiver.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Last half hour, 1680 seconds


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

24 working days remain this year.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> A bit less than a zillion minutes to go here



How much less? I can't work with indefinite numbers.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 24 working days remain this year.



How much time off for Crimbo did you count?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have a spare one at home.
> 
> Yours for a fiver.



Includes delivery?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 24 working days remain this year.


29 here I think 

Might have to book a long weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How much time off for Crimbo did you count?



Well...

I have 4 more drag days this week. Then there are 4 full weeks till the 16th when the drag year ends. The 16th is a pretty easy day though as we are off to the pub at 11:30. There are a few customer parties I have to attend too so the number of actual desk days is getting lower. I reckon 18 desk drag days.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Includes delivery?


Collection only I'm afraid


----------



## hiccup (Nov 14, 2011)

28 working days for me....actually, 27 if the strike goes ahead. But that total will come down, I am planning _at least_ one long weekend in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

Dying for cider.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Dying for cider.



I am killing for cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

Just under 10 minutes until home time. I may snooze on the train!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am killing for cider



Have to go for the later train so will not be drinking until 5:26


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well...
> 
> I have 4 more drag days this week. Then there are 4 full weeks till the 16th when the drag year ends. The 16th is a pretty easy day though as we are off to the pub at 11:30. There are a few customer parties I have to attend too so the number of actual desk days is getting lower. I reckon 18 desk drag days.



You're off from the 16th?  WANT

Oh, and can I come to your customer parties? Always wondered what they look like.
I can wear a suit if needs be!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You're off from the 16th?  WANT



Yes. It pleases me. Have easy, slow paced pub meetings on expenses filling my diary too. This pleases me too.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


>



This pleases me


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

Meanie.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2011)

Going!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Going!


Me too!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 14, 2011)

5 more minutes...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Loseday 

Yesterday was about 13 hours door to door drag which is a bit long for a Monday. Hoping today's IT capers are dealt with quicker. Coffee, shower and out the door again....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Coffee number 2 and embracing some procrastination this morning. Figure I am going to leave just in time to scrape in for 9am today rather than rush. Have an online meeting from 19:30 till 20:30 tonight which is making me more


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Well today is going to drag like a bastard.  Have a rotten cold and woke up at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep (got up at 4am  ).  However, there is no way I can go sick this week as I'm covering 2 jobs so have to drag my arse in.  But no quiet day for me, oh no, I have to spend all morning minuting a meeting 

*cries*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Well today is going to drag like a bastard. Have a rotten cold and woke up at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep (got up at 4am  ). However, there is no way I can go sick this week as I'm covering 2 jobs so have to drag my arse in. But no quiet day for me, oh no, I have to spend all morning minuting a meeting
> 
> *cries*





That is cruel, hard drag babes


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is cruel, hard drag babes



Big dogs cock is what it is


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I've got this week's mental email day out the way already. A brain-numbing 173 interactions yesterday mind so my brains were leaking out my ears by the end of it. Lots of catching up to do today.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2011)

Fucking hell nipsla, that's shite.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Well today is going to drag like a bastard. Have a rotten cold and woke up at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep (got up at 4am  ). However, there is no way I can go sick this week as I'm covering 2 jobs so have to drag my arse in. But no quiet day for me, oh no, I have to spend all morning minuting a meeting
> 
> *cries*


not good


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is pay day today - which is good ​


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Big dogs cock is what it is



What you need is some sort of voice to text mobile app


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It is pay day today - which is good ​[/quote
> 
> London's publicans are also rejoicing on their own message board


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Just saw a van that said 'Otis Spunkmeyer Cookies' on the side. 

Otis may be a man worth knowing


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tuesday



Focus on the Kountdown


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

cold isn't getting much better either


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2011)

Alright losers! Should be a decent drag day for me, got some proposals to write for some projects regarding women's involvement in crime in the Caribbean basin. Fun tiems.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2011)

morning!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> morning!



Better mood today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Better mood today?


not really, i'm at work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not really, i'm at work



Any silver lining?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 15, 2011)

Morning all, sympathies to those suffering.
I have woken up with a cold this morning - I have breakfasted on vit c, zinc and paracetamol


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any silver lining?


yes, i'll retire when i'm 70


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

Morning!


Badgers said:


> Just saw a van that said 'Otis Spunkmeyer Cookies' on the side.
> 
> Otis may be a man worth knowing


I've had these from the bargain bit in Asda bakery before.  Admittedly I didn't see the name until after I bought them


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> I've had these from the bargain bit in Asda bakery before. Admittedly I didn't see the name until after I bought them


you wiped the cum away first i suppose.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

Morning all.  Good vibes being sent out to all those with colds and shitty drags.

I just can't be arsed at the moment really and wish there was something else I could even apply for to give me some hope.  As it is, apparently the advert for my job is going out today.  Lovely, I have a week to apply for my own job.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Whilst being at my desk so early waiting for this meeting, I've just ordered myself a new iPhone to cheer myself up. 

I totally shouldn't be let loose with a credit card on 3 hours sleep


----------



## sojourner (Nov 15, 2011)

Morning ^ heh niplsa 

Must get some real work done today


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Morning all. Good vibes being sent out to all those with colds and shitty drags.
> 
> I just can't be arsed at the moment really and wish there was something else I could even apply for to give me some hope. As it is, apparently the advert for my job is going out today. Lovely, I have a week to apply for my own job.



That's really shitty 
Good luck n all that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

Morning all - today will be mainly an attempt to stay awake!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

bored


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bored


Me too. My colleague has talked at me constantly since he got in, which tbf hasn't been too bad as I wasn't in the mood to make conversation so just going "mmm" and "oh" every now and then suited me fine.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too. My colleague has talked at me constantly since he got in, which tbf hasn't been too bad as I wasn't in the mood to make conversation so just going "mmm" and "oh" every now and then suited me fine.



People are talking rubbish here as usual. Wouldn't mind if the conversations were interesting, but it's the usual moaning.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> People are talking rubbish here as usual. Wouldn't mind if the conversations were interesting, but it's the usual moaning.


Stand up on your chair and shout "Oh moan moan bloody moan. You're all amongst some of the most privileged, pampered human beings to have ever lived on this planet. Get some perspective for fucks sake."

And then make yourself a cup of tea.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 15, 2011)

Reluctant retirer has amazed us all and has cleared his office over the weekend 
No one wanted to open up his office yesterday in case we found him hanging from the light fitting, we eventually plucked up the courage and found the office completely empty.  Phew


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

> Dear all,
> 
> Please find attached job details for the PA to the Chief Executive’s Office.  This is a fixed term appointment until 31st March 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, something interesting just happened!

Joker just called a witness to tell him that the trial this week is off:

Joker: Hi Mr X. I'm just calling to inform you that the defendants have pleaded and therefore you will not be needed at court this week.
Witness: That's good news. So when's the hanging?
Joker: Err, you mean the sentencing? It's on XX December.
Witness: Why so far away?
Joker: Well the courts are quite busy atm.
Witness: Yes, the courts are full of ethnics these days aren't they?
Joker: Err, you can't say that.
Witness: Oh well. Bye!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh, something interesting just happened!
> 
> Joker just called a witness to tell him that the trial this week is off:
> 
> ...



Perhaps wise that he wasn't needed to testify


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Stand up on your chair and shout "Oh moan moan bloody moan. You're all amongst some of the most privileged, pampered human beings to have ever lived on this planet. Get some perspective for fucks sake."
> 
> And then make yourself a cup of tea.



Then they'd just moan about me making a brew for myself and no one else


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Perhaps wise that he wasn't needed to testify



Yes, but it could have been.... interesting


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Reluctant retirer has amazed us all and has cleared his office over the weekend
> No one wanted to open up his office yesterday in case we found him hanging from the light fitting, we eventually plucked up the courage and found the office completely empty. Phew


Do you reckon his wife had a word?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Do you reckon his wife had a word?



Maybe 
I just hope that he can start to enjoy his retirement now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh, something interesting just happened!
> 
> Joker just called a witness to tell him that the trial this week is off:
> 
> ...


Was he phoning someone from my office?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was he phoning someone from my office?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

hungry. may have my butties now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

My drag currently....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just had a meeting with Lazyboss' boss - Cyclingbossman - changes are afoot - come April the office may close - and I'll either get redundancy (which wouldn't be a lot as I've only been here 2 years) or redeployed elsewhere  not too worried at the moment - nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just had a meeting with Lazyboss' boss - Cyclingbossman - changes are afoot - come April the office may close - and I'll either get redundancy (which wouldn't be a lot as I've only been here 2 years) or redeployed elsewhere  not too worried at the moment - nothing is set in stone.


Woah!  Big news. Does everyone know or just special people like you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just had a meeting with Lazyboss' boss - Cyclingbossman - changes are afoot - come April the office may close - and I'll either get redundancy (which wouldn't be a lot as I've only been here 2 years) or redeployed elsewhere  not too worried at the moment - nothing is set in stone.



HolyFuck mate????
Any signs this was coming?
Just your office then? Where is the next nearest?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just had a meeting with Lazyboss' boss - Cyclingbossman - changes are afoot - come April the office may close - and I'll either get redundancy (which wouldn't be a lot as I've only been here 2 years) or redeployed elsewhere  not too worried at the moment - nothing is set in stone.


blimey, that's big news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just had a meeting with Lazyboss' boss - Cyclingbossman - changes are afoot - come April the office may close - and I'll either get redundancy (which wouldn't be a lot as I've only been here 2 years) or redeployed elsewhere  not too worried at the moment - nothing is set in stone.


Oh blimey! Hope it works out okay.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just had a meeting with Lazyboss' boss - Cyclingbossman - changes are afoot - come April the office may close - and I'll either get redundancy (which wouldn't be a lot as I've only been here 2 years) or redeployed elsewhere  not too worried at the moment - nothing is set in stone.



What?!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Woah! Big news. Does everyone know or just special people like you?


we're a small office - 9 staff - we all know. But I am special


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

But who is going to deal with all your wierd, drunk, sweary tenants  (((Marty's tenants)))


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> HolyFuck mate????
> Any signs this was coming?
> Just your office then? Where is the next nearest?


 we've heard rumours for a few weeks - only our office - it's about how the estate is managed in the future basically - I could get redeployed to a more central office, which might actually be nicer - Lazyboss would lose his job I'd say -


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> blimey, that's big news


yep - I've never actually been made redundant before - amazing at my age - nothing is decided though - we'll probably hear by Xmas.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh blimey! Hope it works out okay.


cheers


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But who is going to deal with all your wierd, drunk, sweary tenants  (((Marty's tenants)))


I'll miss them  although there is a possiblility that I'll have to deal with them from another office so may not escape them.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What?!


We weren't that surprised - one colleague is already planning early retirement - he'll get a nice package - another fancies redundancy and going to college - they've both been here a long time so might do ok out of redundancy


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we've heard rumours for a few weeks - only our office - it's about how the estate is managed in the future basically - I could get redeployed to a more central office, which might actually be nicer -* Lazyboss would lose his job I'd say* -



So not all bad news then?
I hope you do alright out of it Marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just had a meeting with Lazyboss' boss - Cyclingbossman - changes are afoot - come April the office may close - and I'll either get redundancy (which wouldn't be a lot as I've only been here 2 years) or redeployed elsewhere  not too worried at the moment - nothing is set in stone.


Not good news 



marty21 said:


> Lazyboss would lose his job I'd say -


Silver lining?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I hope you do alright out of it Marty



^ this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Change is never good but.....



marty21 said:


> I could get redeployed to a more central office, which might actually be nicer



Possible good win 



marty21 said:


> Lazyboss would lose his job I'd say



Possible epic win


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> So not all bad news then?
> I hope you do alright out of it Marty


cheers -


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

we don't like cyclingbossman -  mainly because he seems to be tacking an issue that has been around for years and was previously ignored 

funnily enough I used to work with him years ago, in similar jobs - he's now a boss man - my career trajectory is not similar


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we don't like cyclingbossman -  mainly because he seems to be tacking an issue that has been around for years and was previously ignored
> 
> funnily enough I used to work with him years ago, in similar jobs - he's now a boss man - my career trajectory is not similar


You need to get yourself a bike


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I hope you do alright out of it Marty



Already being lined up for Grant Shapps role I have heard. I think this article may have been the prompt....


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

lunch plans?

I have already eaten my butties but need to go into town for crisps and cider.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Classic email stuff here....

Boss Man - Can you get me the Wi-Fi code for the (local) pub so I can get my emails
Me - Okay, leave it with me
Me - _Call the (local) pub, get Wi-Fi code _
Me - The code is *********
Boss Man - Cheers
Me - Where are you anyway?
Boss Man - I am in the (local) pub


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?
> 
> I have already eaten my butties but need to go into town for crisps and cider.


Work canteen for...whatever looks nice. Will report back later.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Classic email stuff here....
> 
> Boss Man - Can you get me the Wi-Fi code for the (local) pub so I can get my emails
> Me - Okay, leave it with me
> ...



 That is superior laziness delegation there!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?



Pub here 

Radio Woman is off for an operation soon  so we are wishing her luck using the medium of beer and wine.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we've heard rumours for a few weeks - only our office - it's about how the estate is managed in the future basically - I could get redeployed to a more central office, which might actually be nicer - Lazyboss would lose his job I'd say -


good luck mate, hope it goes well


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?
> 
> I have already eaten my butties but need to go into town for crisps and cider.


My belly told me I had to go at exactly 12pm and I have just finished a club sandiwch using the last of my ham and chicken slices that were from last week.

They were slightly slimey but in date and I covered them up with lots of lettuce and mayo so should be ok.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?


Dunno, getting hungry though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ^ this


^ this


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good luck mate, hope it goes well


cheers dude


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheers dude



What would your idea manor be Mart?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What would your idea manor be Mart?


 Working in Hackney would be good - no commute likely to be around the Kings X area or Kentish Town - prefer to be more central in a bigger office really.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

Just been interviewed by Radio Aire


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just been interviewed by Radio Aire


were you controversial *bleep* ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just been interviewed by Radio Aire



Slip in any crafty drag references?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

HR Consultant: Do you have a minute now?
Me: Yes
HR Consultant: Ok then - I'm going to the toilet and then to make a coffee and have a 5 minute break and can I then speak with you.

Me thinking: - That's not now then is it!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> HR Consultant: Do you have a minute now?
> Me: Yes
> HR Consultant: Ok then - I'm going to the toilet and then to make a coffee and have a 5 minute break and can I then speak with you.
> 
> Me thinking: - That's not now then is it!



when they come back, nip to the loo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Working in Hackney would be good - no commute likely to be around the Kings X area or Kentish Town - prefer to be more central in a bigger office really.



Would you want to work in your own manor? I would like the commute to be gone but would have thought a degree of distance in your line of work is some sort of positive.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> when they come back, nip to the loo



For number 2 not number 1, get monies worth.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> were you controversial *bleep* ?



No, but I don't think the reporter got the reaction she was looking for from "bloke in a suit".



Badgers said:


> Slip in any crafty drag references?



No  Looking back I had such a good chance to as well (it was by the Occupy Leeds camp).


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> were you controversial *bleep* ?



No, but I don't think the reporter got the reaction she was looking for from "bloke in a suit".



Badgers said:


> Slip in any crafty drag references?



No  Looking back I had such a good chance to as well (it was by the Occupy Leeds camp).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Email from a client:



> If you need any fudge xmas presents let me know.
> You can have single bags 100g or 200 large mixed bags.
> 
> Of course we will reduce the price for you!
> ...



Fudge win


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you want to work in your own manor? I would like the commute to be gone but would have thought a degree of distance in your line of work is some sort of positive.


true - wouldn't want to work in my own manor tbf - but Dalston (where I used to work) Stoke Newington, and Stamford Hill are far enough away.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

The HR Consultant said some of our board markers were "as dry as old Harry."  Was she being rude or is it my dirty mind?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The HR Consultant said some of our board markers were "as dry as old Harry." Was she being rude or is it my dirty mind?



Not sure but I intend to use this before the day is out.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Just went out to get some soup and I'm so tired it feels like I'm hallucinating 

Anyway have chicken soup  and hopefully only need to be here for another hour and then I can make an early exit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Anyway have chicken soup  and hopefully only need to be here for another hour and then I can make an early exit



This is good news. Straight to bed later?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> true - wouldn't want to work in my own manor tbf - but Dalston (where I used to work) Stoke Newington, and Stamford Hill are far enough away.



Somewhere 'up and coming' perhaps?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good news. Straight to bed later?



Well I can't go to the fucking pub even if I wanted to


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

The heating has gone off and it is fucking freezing in here


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Well I can't go to the fucking pub even if I wanted to


you could go to a different pub


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you could go to a different pub



Crazy talk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you could go to a different pub


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you want to work in your own manor? I would like the commute to be gone but would have thought a degree of distance in your line of work is some sort of positive.


I live about a mile from the office which is good for not having to get up early, but the old "traffic was bad" excuse for being late doesn't work too often 

Plus during the bad snow week there was a couple of days where I was the only one here for most of the day, although that's particularly a bad thing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Crazy talk


will you be publess for two weeks?

(heh, that almost says pubeless )


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2011)

This is an issue tho. Where to go in the Great Pub Interregnum of 2011?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm guessing most people would just go to the Dogstar?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Work canteen for...whatever looks nice. Will report back later.


Chicken, chorizo and butterbean stew. Was quite nice actually.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2011)

Also, I would like to add my voice to those others hoping marty gets a big fat payoff or a nice new office or some other form of generally pleasing outcome.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm guessing most people would just go to the Dogstar?



You mean the Dogshite?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Also, I would like to add my voice to those others hoping marty gets a big fat payoff or a nice new office or some other form of generally pleasing outcome.


fat pay off is unlikely - maybe 3 months salary if I'm lucky - new office more likely and new drag characters


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fat pay off is unlikely - maybe 3 months salary if I'm lucky - new office more likely and new drag characters



That's better than 3 months pay off in this climate.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm guessing most people would just go to the Dogstar?



Nah.  Queens Head probably localest next best or Living for laziest.  Tbf we're not really short of decent pubs.  I just fear change


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2011)

Duke of Edinburgh?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The heating has gone off and it is fucking freezing in here


can't you all have a group hug to keep warm?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Living for laziest





TruXta said:


> Duke of Edinburgh



I just can't choose


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chicken, chorizo and butterbean stew. Was quite nice actually.



Any sides?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can't you all have a group hug to keep warm?


There is not enough flesh on my boss to give off any warmth


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Just back from lunch.
Was quite conservative really.
Just two pints of Staropramen consumed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Nah. Queens Head probably localest next best or Living for laziest. Tbf we're not really short of decent pubs. I just fear change


If all the locals move en masse, then it'll be less scary 

(I have no idea where/what either of those two places are)

Ah, living is the odd one opp the albert, and queens head down by brixton cycles?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just had one of those really awkward stand around thingys for someone who is leaving and MHRM threw a strop because we were eating the cake off kitchen roll and wanted to know why someone hadn't got plates, or at least proper napkins.

She then went off and came back with the hand towel things from the toilets - so much better!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any sides?


Carrots and peas. There was rice mixed in with the stew, so no need for extra carbs.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> She then went off and came back with the hand towel things from the toilets



Oh dear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2011)

pie and mash for dinner doesn't half make me feel sleepy now.....


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have done hardly anything this afternoon and I haven't even been on Urban.  How does that work?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't have my break today so I am heading off at 4.45pm. If my arse hasn't frozen to the seat


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2011)

Bored of the dark evenings now. Roll on summer.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

leaving in 10


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Didn't have my break today so I am heading off at 4.45pm. If my arse hasn't frozen to the seat


sly fart should melt it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

I am packing up slowly now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2011)

night all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

I should stay until 5.30pm, but am losing the will to live.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2011)

Sod it. Leaving now. Burgers for tea!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

mmmmmmm, burgers 

only 10 more mins


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

IT people are _STILL_ here. This does not want to be another looooong day


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sod it. Leaving now. Burgers for tea!


I've got burgers for tea too!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> IT people are _STILL_ here. This does not want to be another looooong day


*not like*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I've got burgers for tea too!


two of you? I'm jealous now! I have, erm, probably nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

I like burgers


----------



## idumea (Nov 15, 2011)

still here too badgers. long day is long.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2011)

Fucking IT nightmare of a day. Online survey tool that is utterly fucked, customer service from hell, everything needs to be done yesterday.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally got home at 5.30. However am under orders not to go in tomorrow unless I've stopped sneezing/spluttering on everyone 

Now just got to try and get better before the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fucking IT nightmare of a day.



This ^


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2011)

Today's highlight was someone's support worker shouting at me because I couldn't order a repair for a property that wasn't ours. She said she was going to lodge a formal complaint - I *really* hope she does. All our calls are taped and I think she may end up looking like a bit of a tit.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Today's highlight was someone's support worker shouting at me because I couldn't order a repair for a property that wasn't ours. She said she was going to lodge a formal complaint - I *really* hope she does. All our calls are taped and I think she may end up looking like a bit of a tit.



what she say when you said the property wasn't managed/owned by you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

_OFF_........


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers and marty21 are both great big twats.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2011)

offski. had some cake at the end so all was not lost.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had major IT problems today btw- the photocopier/scanner was out of action - xerox man came to mend it - has to get another part and will be back in a FEW DAYS! He said there was a problem with the paper being too cold


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

On the yoot bus. The headphones are helping with the noise and ting


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd better edit that out now you've all had a laugh at it. Not hugely professional of me.  As badgers and marty have both 'liked' it I'll change it to something appropriate.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Off the record drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off the record drag


This, some of us fucked off early and missed it


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

This could get ugly


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2011)

Butchers did it to danny la rouge a bit back. He changed a post danny had liked to 'Kill all Jews'.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

You were kind then :d


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

Trying to find myself on radio aire but there seems to be nothing


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Trying to find myself on radio aire but there seems to be nothing


CENSORSHIP !


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Trying to find myself on radio aire but there seems to be nothing


you were probably too controversial...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 15, 2011)

All I said was that anything that encourages the overthrow of capitalism can be considered as something positive.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2011)

and if we can't get the overthrow of capitalism, mine's a pint and lets discuss how to put the _rest_ of the world to rights....


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2011)

Chip shop drag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2011)

Not bad drag ^


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Yawn. Wednesday. Humpday. Yawn.

Birmingham drag for me today. The 09:46 train from Euston hoping for a front facing table seat with a power socket. Not a bad ticket price, was £27 for an open return. That works out at about £6.80 an hour


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Wonder what time this thread will be started


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Made lunches. Wifey has a smoked mackerel and sunflower seed salad with pitta breads, banana and a muesli bar. I am going for ham and egg rolls to eat on the train.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am having a morning of smells. Walking down the hill there was the odour of some rather potent skunk. Now on the train the whiff of tuna. I wonder what the walk to work will bring.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am having a morning of smells. Walking down the hill there was the odour of some rather potent skunk. Now on the train the whiff of tuna. I wonder what the walk to work will bring.



I hope that none of your colleagues has a bunch of Amorphophallus titanums delivered


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2011)

When my complainant phones in today, mine will be a day of smells, too. The smell of VICTORY.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

I love the smell of I told you so in the morning


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2011)

Googling brings up this related T-Shirt:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Wifey packed off to school. She is really, really bad in the mornings. Feels like that scene from Trainspotting when Mark Renton's parents lock him in his bedroom to get him off heroin 



> I appreciate what you're trying to do, I really do, but I just need five more minutes.
> Just give me five more minutes, please.
> I need five more _*fucking*_ minutes!
> YOU _*FUCK*_!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2011)

busy morning ahead, but training this afternoon - then pub to meet some urbans


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

i'm half a cunt today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm half a cunt today



Which half?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Which half?



12pm onwards 

In other news I have just signed newbie 1 & 2's leaving cards


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

Morning!

Can't be arsed drag


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

it's started again. thank fuck i only have two and a half hours of this shite today.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2011)

What's started again MC?

I'm still suffering a bit with this cold, but I'm being cheered by the fact that I only have a day and half of this working week left.
Half day tomorrow


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy morning ahead, but training this afternoon - then pub to meet some urbans


Say hello to Wayward Bob for me.  I'm gutted I can't go.


----------



## idumea (Nov 16, 2011)

Morning draggers. A shrieking woman kicked off on the train this morning because she thought people in the middle of the aisles weren't doing their bit and standing really close together to ease congestion by the doors. So she started shouting at us all that she'd already missed one train and we were going to make her miss another. Very weird. I wonder if she's going to go postal today.
After all that fuss she actually only went from Herne Hill --> Brixton. JUST WALK.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe she was too angry to go any further?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

idumea said:


> Morning draggers. A shrieking woman kicked off on the train this morning because she thought people in the middle of the aisles weren't doing their bit and standing really close together to ease congestion by the doors. So she started shouting at us all that she'd already missed one train and we were going to make her miss another. Very weird. I wonder if she's going to go postal today.
> After all that fuss she actually only went from Herne Hill --> Brixton. JUST WALK.


i do hope she's gone loopy


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am having computer strangeness today with my reminders not working on Outlook.This did give me a slight heart attack this morning as without them I have no idea what I am supposed to be doing.  Luckily they are working on the webmail version.

So now I have the dilemma of whether I get IT to re configure my Outlook profile and risk all the crappiness that normally comes aftre that or just live with my webmail being open all the time instead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2011)

Morning all - working at home drag today. I've fortified myself with porridge and it's "Homes Under the Hammer" in a few minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

On route to the midlands drag now. I requested a forward facing seat with a table and power socket. The reality is a backwards facing seat with no table or power socket. Luckily there is a heater on full blast next to me so am nearly dessicated already. Never mind though


----------



## hiccup (Nov 16, 2011)

Got a two hour workshop at 10:30...probably not going to get much done before then...no point starting anything new... *stares listlessly at the internet*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On route to the midlands drag now. I requested a forward facing seat with a table and power socket. The reality is a backwards facing seat with no table or power socket. Luckily there is a heater on full blast next to me so am nearly dessicated already. Never mind though


Has the person next to you started carrying out a telephone conference yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

"I'M ON THE TRAIN"


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy morning ahead, but training this afternoon - then pub to meet some urbans



I may pop in if time allows


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2011)

Writing Monitoring and Evaluation methodology drag. Maybe, just maybe, this means I can go to the Caribbean.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Three good phone conversations so far  

First one was a chap arguing with his wife about deleting stuff from the Sky box. The second was a chap that had just found out he should be in Manchester and not on a train to Crewe. The third was best back at Euston where angry suit man was shouting 'you paid him a year in advance?' and 'how are we going to get the phone and laptop back?' much to my amusement


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Still an hour on the train. Just leaving Northampton now. I am thanking cod for the leccy cigarette already 

Time to bunk into first class I feel


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What's started again MC?



inane banter 

one hour to go...


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

Cuntboss is currently rolling her eyes about something. I'm not sure if she's just being a cunt or having some sort of fit


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> inane banter
> 
> one hour to go...


Cunt 

Me OneShow was moaning about charity this morning.  Apparently it's a disgrace that the BBC are raising money for Children In Need or something.  I dunno, I stopped listening to him after about 10 seconds.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunt





Want anything from York?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

Can you get me a pint from the Maltings?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you get me a pint from the Maltings?



aye, I should be nipping in there at some point


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Children on the train

Watching the shield though


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> aye, I should be nipping in there at some point


A mate of mine used to run a pub next to the Museum Gardens so he used to show us where all the decent pubs were.  Unfortunately I can't remember where most of them are due to being slightly 'refreshed'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A mate of mine used to run a pub next to the Museum Gardens so he used to show us where all the decent pubs were.  Unfortunately I can't remember where most of them are due to being slightly 'refreshed'



Happy times. So many good pubs I do not recall. The Mr Ben drinking session? When you go for a piss in one pub then find yourself somewhere totally different


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A mate of mine used to run a pub next to the Museum Gardens so he used to show us where all the decent pubs were. Unfortunately I can't remember where most of them are due to being slightly 'refreshed'


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Happy times. So many good pubs I do not recall. The Mr Ben drinking session? When you go for a piss in one pub then find yourself somewhere totally different


I do have a vague memory of getting back to his pub and him getting his dog to savage the bag they put the takings in and his wife not being best pleased about it


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Three good phone conversations so far
> 
> First one was a chap arguing with his wife about deleting stuff from the Sky box. The second was a chap that had just found out he should be in Manchester and not on a train to Crewe. The third was best back at Euston where angry suit man was shouting 'you paid him a year in advance?' and 'how are we going to get the phone and laptop back?' much to my amusement



Best train conversation I overheard was on the way to Manchester: "Have you seen the front page of the Evening News? ......He's got the same name as me, similar age and is from Sheffield. Everyone's going to think I'm a fucking nonce love. A fucking nonce!"


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Just passed a place called Tile Hill. Guessing they don't have a KFC there. Next stop Birmingham International and work time


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Just passed a place called Tile Hill. Guessing they don't have a KFC there. Next stop Birmingham International and work time


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

Right, off ' pub. Have a nice drag, draggers!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2011)

enjoy your afternoon MC


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Just passed a place called Tile Hill. Guessing they don't have a KFC there. Next stop Birmingham International and work time


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2011)

urgh.  Ill at home drag.  Was coughing so much I went and slept on the couch.  Got a couple of hours.  Went back to bed when the boy left for work and within 5 minutes the drills and diggers outside the flat started


----------



## machine cat (Nov 16, 2011)

I wonder where Badgers is and if it has a KFC or not?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder where Badgers is and if it has a KFC or not?


Who knows?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> urgh. Ill at home drag. Was coughing so much I went and slept on the couch. Got a couple of hours. Went back to bed when the boy left for work and within 5 minutes the drills and diggers outside the flat started


Cunts!

Howdy all - been tres busy this morning applying for poetry slots at festies, more submissions for me mates band, and generally twatting about. Win


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2011)

Time for a cup of tea I think. Then wipe that cat's nose as he has a cold and keeps sneezing everywhere!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2011)

You wipe cats' noses? That's.... I never even thought of doing that. What do you do, suck it clean like you would a toddlers'?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You wipe cats' noses? That's.... I never even thought of doing that. What do you do, suck it clean like you would a toddlers'?


Stealth attack with a damp tissue before he realises - otherwise when he sneezes he sprays wet cat snot everywhere!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stealth attack with a damp tissue before he realises - otherwise when he sneezes he sprays wet cat snot everywhere!



Does it piss him off?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2011)

Very quiet here today isn't it.  Everyone must be working!

I have swapped my harddrive with another colleague so have spent the last 1.5 hours getting all my settings back the way I like them.  I'm sure there is stuff I have forgotten though. Plus I'm stuck on IE until the IT crew can install Firefox for me.

I also keep thinking it is Thursday which is rather disconcerting.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 16, 2011)

Just started encoding some video. Says it's going to take 45 minutes  I was going to leave at five. Damn damn damn damn damn.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just started encoding some video. Says it's going to take 45 minutes  I was going to leave at five. Damn damn damn damn damn.


Start a defrag too, it'll speed it up


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2011)

Cunting off


----------



## hiccup (Nov 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Start a defrag too, it'll speed it up



Screw you!



neonwilderness said:


> Cunting off



Screw you twice!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2011)

Fucking off in twenty. No word from Bajjy in Brum.... has he gone native?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 16, 2011)

He was in the Weatherspoons when I called him at lunch time and when I called on my way home from work where do you think he was?

He insisted there was a trip to an exhibition in between these visits


----------



## kittyP (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a slightly amusing story from a guy at work so I thought I would share here.

Said guy is taking his mum to New York as a 55th Birthday present from tomorrow til Tuesday.
It's a surprise and he has told her that they are flying to Newcastle for 2 nights, for a photographers seminar (he is also a really good photographer) so she is prepared to fly.
She told him on Monday that that she has a job interview for a top medical secretary position, on Monday and was really excited as its a really good job.
The cocky bastard managed to sweet talk the BMA in to changing his mums interview date to the Wednesday and get in on the story so when they emailed her the change of date they didn't spoil the surprise 

Ok, that now seems kinda boring but it amused me greatly


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Just got home. Another long drag. No KFC in site but had pints and talk of shop and future plans abounded


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I have a slightly amusing story from a guy at work so I thought I would share here.
> 
> Said guy is taking his mum to New York as a 55th Birthday present from tomorrow til Tuesday.
> It's a surprise and he has told her that they are flying to Newcastle for 2 nights, for a photographers seminar (he is also a really good photographer) so she is prepared to fly.
> ...



Tis a story of win.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Friday Eve 

This has been a long week already. Every day has been 12 hours plus from walking out the door and getting home. Today should be a bit easier I hope


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

From the drinks thread 



strung out said:


> I hope marty got home ok
> 
> *worried*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

If I don't get out of bed yet then it won't quite be the start of the 15 hours til I'm back home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> If I don't get out of bed yet then it won't quite be the start of the 15 hours til I'm back home



Long day ^ Is that all work or a mix?

Have you heard the worrying cakeage news yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Work, gym, college, so yep a mix, but no rest til gone 9.30pm.

Nope, that bit of news hasn't quite made it to R4 yet.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2011)

A tough week for quite a few draggers then. Same this end. Friday is nearly upon us though with its promise of much-needed sleep, ale and curry. Hang on in there draggerzez.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> A tough week for quite a few draggers then. Same this end. Friday is nearly upon us though with its promise of much-needed sleep, ale and curry. Hang on in there draggerzez.



I have looooong Friday too. Later start but looking like a late finish as I have to cover _someone else's_ meeting in Park Lane  Never mind though, the weekend will be nice and we are off to Rules on Saturday and then on to the Carter after party for the woop woop. Sunday will be sleepy.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> From the drinks thread


I did have one sleep mishap on the way home - but did arrive safely


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I did have one sleep mishap on the way home - but did arrive safely



Is '_*one* sleep mishap_' the norm after leaving the pub?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is '_*one* sleep mishap_' the norm after leaving the pub?


been a while since I had a sleep mishap -


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to cover _someone else's_ meeting in Park Lane


On a Friday? Nasty. They owe you big time for that. I'm going out for dinner on Saturday for my brothers birthday - quite looking forward to that. Skintness has prevented much merrymaking of late so need to make up for it. Have bought him excellently themed gifts.






Wrapped in this:






And a card that says this:






The envelope is simply addressed: CUNT.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2011)

His other present is wrapped in this:






That's me 'valuing diversity' right there.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

The good news is mummy Badgers hip operation went well


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2011)

here we go again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> here we go again



Whitesnake?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Gary Moore!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Keith Chegwin!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> Friday Eve


Cuntboss is off tomorrow, so today is kinda like my Friday


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2011)

today is my Friday and I have a half daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.
I am quite happy this morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whitesnake?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> today is my Friday and I have a half daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.
> I am quite happy this morning


and you'll be quite merry this afternoon


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> been a while since I had a sleep mishap -


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and you'll be quite merry this afternoon



I will be busy this afternoon sorting stuff out for my Bloke's 40th birthday which is tomorrow.
But yes, I will be merry in a 'not at work' sort of way


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

My working day today will mostly consist of copying and pasting facts, figures and pictures relating to the Titanic. Repeatedly. For hours. Tra la la.

Meeting the wife at Westfield after work, so there'll be a bit of shopdrag, but I don't really mind that as it means I get to play with the iPads in the Apple store, then we're going to Wahaca for dinner, which is utterly winful.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My working day today will mostly consist of copying and pasting facts, figures and pictures relating to the Titanic. Repeatedly. For hours. Tra la la.
> 
> Meeting the wife at Westfield after work, so there'll be a bit of shopdrag, but I don't really mind that as it means I get to play with the iPads in the Apple store, then we're going to Wahaca for dinner, which is utterly winful.


that sounds fun, hiccough


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

oh seriously, someone fucking kill me


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that sounds fun, hiccough


I've had worse jobs


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh seriously, someone fucking kill me


Any preference as to method?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Any preference as to method?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Any preference as to method?



You decide.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Not been a good day thus far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Wasting time shopping online, unfortunately it's just for a part for my shower.

Team meeting soon to look forward to


----------



## idumea (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning draggers.
Today is my Friday, but I have to work on Saturday, thus diminishing my joy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

idumea said:


> Morning draggers.
> Today is my Friday, but I have to work on Saturday, thus diminishing my joy.



WinFail


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning all - ill drag here  A combination of MSshit and period pains. However I am dosed up with drugs and also have brought in my microwaveable bear for my tummy pains 

Also I did see a knight of the road enjoying an alfresco bottle of cheap cider on Warren Street this morning...I said "Hello marty"!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

you're in work?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - ill drag here  A combination of MSshit and period pains. However I am dosed up with drugs and also have brought in my microwaveable bear for my tummy pains
> 
> Also I did see a *knight of the road* enjoying an alfresco bottle of cheap cider on Warren Street this morning...I said "Hello marty"!



I am enjoying this phrase


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

Just made a big fuck-up


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just made a big fuck-up



Do tell


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning! Teeny tiny bit hungover, but nothing that an all-day brekkie sarnie and some Coke + coffee can't cure.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you're in work?


Yes   I came in late though - and hopefully will leave early!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes  I came in late though - and hopefully will leave early!


good [/matron]


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just made a big fuck-up



Moar info pleeze


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

We are hoping to find out the date of our Christmas Party today - woo hoo!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Just confirmed a meeting next week at another office and got this email:



> That’s brilliant thanks, Patsy may even bake a cake


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2011)

More ill drag here.  Feeling a bit better but am currently swathed in blankets as our gas is off all day today.  This also means no lemsip or tea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> More ill drag here. Feeling a bit better but am currently swathed in blankets as our gas is off all day today. This also means no lemsip or tea



Oh dear 

Would wine help or is it past that?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Would wine help or is it past that?



I could warm it up in the microwave I suppose


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Do tell





Badgers said:


> Moar info pleeze



I have managed to 'misplace' one or two (well twenty) exhibits for a case


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have managed to 'misplace' one or two (well twenty) exhibits for a case



Are fish involved in the case?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I could warm it up in the microwave I suppose



You have a microwave? What's stopping you from heating water for tea and Lemsip in that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I could warm it up in the microwave I suppose


camping stove and kettle innit 

pot noodles too


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are fish involved in the case?



No fish but lots of chickens.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning! Teeny tiny bit hungover, but nothing that an all-day brekkie sarnie and some Coke + coffee can't cure.



 moi aussi!  i accidentallied a bottle of red last night whilst having a lovely chat with me daughter and we didn't eat til about 9.30!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> moi aussi! i accidentallied a bottle of red last night whilst having a lovely chat with me daughter and we didn't eat til about 9.30!



Norty norty...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have managed to 'misplace' one or two (well twenty) exhibits for a case



Oopsy!



TruXta said:


> Norty norty...



Ah well, we're both emerging from pits of illness and depression, and we had a right good laugh, so it was great actually   Have to drive to Manchester tonight though, urgh.  BUT, it's to see the mighty Alabama 3, so I expect I'll pick up a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ah well, we're both emerging from pits of illness and depression, and we had a right good laugh, so it was great actually  Have to drive to Manchester tonight though, urgh. BUT, it's to see the mighty Alabama 3, *so I expect I'll pick up a bit*


...of?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No fish but lots of chickens.



Chicky Chicky?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Morning! Teeny tiny bit hungover, but nothing that an all-day brekkie sarnie and some Coke + coffee can't cure.



You been doing Coke?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...of?



  hahaa, I wish!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chicky Chicky?



Checked everywhere. This is going to be ugly


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

Is th





machine cat said:


> Checked everywhere. This is going to be ugly


Is there anyone else you can blame? Someone who is leaving soon maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Checked everywhere. This is going to be ugly



Eeek...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Is th
> Is there anyone else you can blame? Someone who is leaving soon maybe?



There are two people leaving tomorrow but they haven't touched the file. I normally blame Future Self but he hasn't touched the file either. Looks  like it will be me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There are two people leaving tomorrow but they haven't touched the file. I normally blame Future Self but he hasn't touched the file either. Looks like it will be me


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You been doing Coke?



A whole bottle.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> A whole bottle.



In your face Escobar


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In your face Escobar



Isn't he dead?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Isn't he dead?



Or so he would have you believe


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There are two people leaving tomorrow but they haven't touched the file. I normally blame Future Self but he hasn't touched the file either. Looks like it will be me




I hope the chickens come home to roost


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty mental bloke old Pablo
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/hunting-pablo-escobar/



> In 1989 Forbes magazine estimated Escobar to be the seventh-richest man in the world with a personal wealth of close to $25 billion


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I hope the chickens come home to roost


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I hope the chickens come home to roost



I'm such a cock


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

lunch plans?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?


Eat boring sandwiches whilst listening to this very lovely version of Georgia On My Mind on loop:

http://www.npr.org/2011/09/02/140143464/ray-charles-georgia-at-a-glacial-pace?sc=tw


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

eat salad and do my homework


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?



Sitting by the server awaiting news


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?


Toast sandwich?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Some great lunches here people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Christmas party is on Wednesday 21st December...the evening Mr.QofG's and I have just booked to go to the Hindshead for a meal 

Though there is talk that there may be fish & chips rather than the usual M&S sarnies and quiche fare


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Christmas party is on Wednesday 21st December...the evening Mr.QofG's and I have just booked to go to the Hindshead for a meal



I will be at the window staring in


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Mexican chicken baguette from Apostrophe.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> from Apostrophe



Who is he? Aphrodite's fella or something?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who is he? Aphrodite's fella or something?



The chain, dude. You mean you've never heard of it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The chain, dude. You mean you've never heard of it?



Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fleetwood Mac?



Something like that.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm busy 

Not even sure I'm going to have time to do my application during work time and will probably have to do it at the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Marty is quiet today?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm busy
> 
> Not even sure I'm going to have time to do my application during work time and will probably have to do it at the weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty is quiet today?


Probably asleep on a bus somewhere


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Probably asleep on a bus somewhere



Popped round to see a tenant and is now 'taking the edge off' on their sofa?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Popped round to see a tenant and is now 'taking the edge off' on their sofa?


Partygirl?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty is quiet today?


been annoyingly busy this morning - not a good thing when hungover


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Partygirl?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Partygirl?



_I will have a word with the judge darling_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

*UPDATE: *


13:21 - machine cat's office has been evacuated.
More to follow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

13:23 - machine cat's office reported to have possible gas leak 

more to follow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *UPDATE: *
> 
> 13:21 - machine cat's office has been evacuated.
> More to follow


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## idumea (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmmm....this smells like a bajjy-inspired plot to get MC out the shit


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Breaking drag news


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

13:27 - machine cat's office is still evacuated. Gas board ETA 1 hour


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

13:29 - machine cat is smoking despite the gas leak. Due to the delay in gas board arrival the pub has been mentioned.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

13:35 - machine cat is heading off to 'Newbie 1&2s yard'


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

When did you install the camera?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 13:29 - machine cat is heading off to 'Newbie 1&2s yard'


Will he find the lost chickens there?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will he find the lost chickens there?



Eggs. Fertilized.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

13:45 - machine cat is now in Newbie 1&2s flat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 13:45 - machine cat is now in Newbie 1&2s flat


Hang on, are sure you aren't watching a porno movie and have just got it confused with real life?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hang on, are sure you aren't watching a porno movie and have just got it confused with real life?



13:48 - Mention of 'tea' and 'foreplay' already!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

"I've come to inspect your bundles"


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

We need to recommend a film for them to watch.
Something that is guaranteed to oil the knickers.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

MC's balls deep in the plumbing?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 13:23 - machine cat's office reported to have possible gas leak
> 
> more to follow









 I'll be bound


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'll be bound



I have posed the question.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Hopefully he won't block Newbie's toilet


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Hopefully he won't block Newbie's toilet


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

It'll be like the scene in Extras with the whisk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

14:25 - machine cat is looking at the wine


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 14:25 - machine cat is looking at the wine


should be drinking it, not looking at it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

14:35 - machine cat confirmed the wine is red


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 14:35 - machine cat confirmed the wine is red



I am imagining him sitting in the middle of the sofa while two nubile ladies dressed only in their undies are on either side of him one pouring wine into his glass and the other giggling into his ear!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am imagining him sitting in the middle of the sofa while two nubile ladies dressed only in their undies are on either side of him one pouring wine into his glass and the other giggling into his ear!



It is what we are all thinking Qoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

Have arranged to leave at 3.30pm, thank god 'cos I am flagging now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

15:11 - machine cat has been allowed back into the building to collect his 'stuff' and then is relocating to the pub


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Interviews scheduled for Monday for TVSB's replacement.

Pool shark hasn't confirmed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Interviews scheduled for Monday for TVSB's replacement.
> 
> Pool shark hasn't confirmed



Cruel


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Interviews scheduled for Monday for TVSB's replacement.
> 
> Pool shark hasn't confirmed


noooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cruel





marty21 said:


> noooooooooooo!!!!


I think she was the only young-ish one too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think she was the only young-ish one too



No young men?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No young men?


All women I think.  Probably going to end up with another old cunt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> All women I think. Probably going to end up with another old cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> eat salad and do my homework


over an hour, finished it all and tutor is ill again


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> over an hour, finished it all and tutor is ill again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

15:51 - machine cat said he is on his second pint and sends his greetings to us all


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

People are packing up here


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 15:51 - machine cat said he is on his second pint and sends his greetings to us all


Tell him he's a cunt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell him he's a cunt



Done


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Done


Tell him again


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 17, 2011)

What's He-man cat called (before it transformed into Battlecat?)


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

Cringer


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2011)

I knew that, I didn't have to look it up. btw.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah sure!
But thank you. I can rest now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I knew that, I didn't have to look it up. btw.



http://27bslash6.com/buffed.html



> *By the power of Greyskull that is a lot of money* but I admit to being in desperate need of increasing my body strength. My ten year old child often turns the taps off in the bathroom very tightly and I have to go several days without washing. I feel bad constantly having to ask the lady from next door to come over and loosen them for me, what with her arthritis and limited wheelchair access to my apartment.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I can rest now.



Phone news?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://27bslash6.com/buffed.html



Excellent stuff!! 
(so good i'm stealing that link!)


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

God this day is so fucking slow!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Excellent stuff!!
> (so good i'm stealing that link!)



Thorne is a hero of mine....

Missing Missy is great but I think my favourite is the Party

The drag style ones are the cup rota or the formal complaints


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> God this day is so fucking slow!!!!!!!



Yes. I am going to the pub very soon


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes. I am going to the pub very soon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


>



machine cunt has been there for ages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

Bye bye peeps


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2011)

Ooh, I've missed gaseous excitement.

Staff away day yesterday so no dragging opportunities.

Not sure what happened to today.

Enjoy the trinity, badgers.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2011)

Waiting for drag train after long day filled with computer problems, getting papers ready, minutes and advising. Only 15 min lunch 

Going home to wash my hair and drink beer on the sofa while watching  ITT.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Right, Imma fuck off now..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

ITT?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 17, 2011)

oooh Big Bag Theory is on tonight *must remember*. Tomorrow is the last of my 3 weeks of 8-4 mon-fri for now. In reality I hardly finished at 4pm. Tomorrow I'm aiming for a 1pm finish..

Back on the X3 13 hour shifts from Tuesday which I much prefer. I will be back on the 8-4s in the New Year and night shift again which saddens me as I have lost the ability to sleep afterwards or work effectively on nights. I last worked nights for the month of November 2009...only bonus of nights is that every hour is enhanced pay and my last stint on them paid for my NYC flight last year.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2011)

Strictly It Takes Two Badge!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

Well that was exciting!

Was told to evacuate due to possible gas leak but looks like it may be something to do with the plumbing (smell was like a mix between gas and sewerage). Went to newbie 1 & 2's flat to await news and then relocated to the pub, had a few and then went home. So all in all a good afternoon.

Not sure if the office will be open tomorrow - was told to turn up at 9am and see.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well that was exciting!
> 
> Was told to evacuate due to possible gas leak but looks like it may be something to do with the plumbing (smell was like a mix between gas and sewerage). Went to newbie 1 & 2's flat to await news and then relocated to the pub, had a few and then went home. So all in all a good afternoon.
> 
> Not sure if the office will be open tomorrow - was told to turn up at 9am and see.


first pint at 9.05


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> first pint at 9.05



Just got message that office will be open tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just got message that office will be open tomorrow


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just got message that office will be open tomorrow



Are you _sure_ you got that message?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Are you _sure_ you got that message?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

4.10am and awake with awful period pains  Thought that rather than be bored and in pain in bed I could be bored and in pain on here! I may distract myself with video gaming.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

((((QoGs)))

Very pleased that's Friday - very busy day ahead - lots of staff off - should make the day go quicker


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2011)

(((Quoggy)))  Hoping for a quieter day today as this week's mentalness didn't really taper of till yesterday afternoon. Looking forward to getting fairly high tonight and going out Saturday night.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

((Qg)) I woke early as well, mangled a finger playing footie last night, nothing too bad, but just enough pain to wake me up every so often. TFIF.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> ((Qg)) I woke early as well, mangled a finger playing footie last night, nothing too bad, but just enough pain to wake me up every so often. TFIF.


table football? - that can get nasty


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Shaddap you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2011)

morning


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Brap!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Morning Freeday Fighters


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

morning 

business as usual today but told to come in casual clothes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> business as usual today but told to come in casual clothes



Smart casual?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Smart casual?



That's me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> business as usual today but told to come in casual clothes


that's what they always say when p45's are being distributed


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Smart casual?



I'm wearing combats and a hoody


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that's what they always say when p45's are being distributed


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm wearing combats and a hoody


good for you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's me.



I thought you were 'formal casual'


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I thought you were 'formal casual'



Not today. I'm not even particularly smart looking today. Bit of a mood on me as well, piss poor night of sleep ++.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

Morning.

A day of waiting around for other people to give me things so I can format them and send them today.  I predict a late day 

I am going to do nothing else this morning until I have done my application however.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not today. I'm not even particularly smart looking today. Bit of a mood on me as well, piss poor night of sleep ++.



So the weekend mood needs some work sir?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So the weekend mood needs some work sir?



I'm sure I'll be fine once I get my shit together. The poor night's sleep was due to some footie-related pain, and then this morning the Truxtette decides to inquire about whether I was gonna work on my PhD this weekend. NOT. THE. RIGHT. TIME. TO. ASK.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> NOT. THE. RIGHT. TIME. TO. ASK.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm grumpy as it is in the morning, no need to prod my bad conscience.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm grumpy as it is in the morning, no need to prod my bad conscience.


haha


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Shaddap you!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Shaddap you!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>



I am not amused.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

You seem in a better mood today Pickman's?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

HRA got a new phone yesterday and seems to be taking advantage of MHRM being out today to play with it. She has been in for half an hour and I don't think she is logged into her computer yet.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> HRA got a new phone yesterday and seems to be taking advantage of MHRM being out today to play with it. She has been in for half an hour and I don't think she is logged into her computer yet.



What phone?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

Things I found under my desk this morning:

a shiny 20p
a brand new, boxed keyboard that I'm totally going to nick to use at home


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

How the fuck do I show I have



> A “hands-on” and “can-do” approach.



and what kind of shit thing is that to put in a person spec anyway?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You seem in a better mood today Pickman's?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

dunno - some Android ting


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> and what kind of shit thing is that to put in a person spec anyway?



Hateful


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

aaaarrrrggggghhhhh!! shut the fuck up for five minutes!! 

that is all.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

Right, all done and e-mailed to myself at home so I can send it tomorrow afternoon and it will look like I spent my weekend doing it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Right, all done and e-mailed to myself at home so I can send it tomorrow afternoon and it will look like I spent my weekend doing it



Excellent skills


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2011)

Morning all!  Sick of being ill now.  Feel like I am just one big walking snot gland


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all! Sick of being ill now. Feel like I am just one big walking snot gland



my cold is still here


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all! Sick of being ill now. Feel like I am just one big walking snot gland





machine cat said:


> my cold is still here


I've started sniffing too 

I'll have to stay away from Mr ManFlu, if he catches it we'll not see him again until after Christmas


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

If I catch a cold off of any of you tissue-fillers I'm going to be most displeased.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm wearing combats and a hoody


so am I!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2011)

So fucking TIRED


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> so am I!



What colour?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What colour?



Gang colours?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

*throws up drag sign*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

Morning (again) - I'm in work, though am not sure how much will get done, and luckily the coffee is strong! Plus I got a free small bar of Green & Blacks chocolate at Paddington


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gang colours?


Crips or Bloods?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus I got a free small bar of Green & Blacks chocolate at Paddington



That reads to me like you only got 1 bar?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What colour?


black combats
black hoodie


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

why can't I post anymore?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

You just did?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That reads to me like you only got 1 bar?


I did look for more but couldn't see any


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> why can't I post anymore?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

boards are acting strange


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2011)

being a cunt today.  alarm set for 9.15.  half hour to adjust  myself to the idea getting up.   Bit of studying done, more to do, maybe some light housework,  then off to see a friend in the hinterlands tonight.

how does the office smell today, machine cat?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> how does the office smell today, machine cat?



Smells fine atm. Lots of gas men doing work on the road outside but doesn't seem like we'll be evacuated again


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

VA: Blimey it's warm in here.
Part-timer: It's really dry too.
Me: Yeah, *it's as dry as old Harry*.
Part-timer: What?
Me: Er.. nothing.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA: Blimey it's warm in here.
> Part-timer: It's really dry too.
> Me: Yeah, *it's as dry as old Harry*.
> Part-timer: What?
> Me: Er.. nothing.


Just searched for that phrase. This thread was the fourth result


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Earls Court drag


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

Going to M&S for lunchstuffs. Anyone want anything?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Going to M&S for lunchstuffs. Anyone want anything?



A doughnut or similar please. And a duvet as I am a bit chilly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A doughnut or similar please.


We may have just devoured a tray of 12 chocolate ones


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

been doing boring stuff


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Going to M&S for lunchstuffs. Anyone want anything?



beer please


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A doughnut or similar please. And a duvet as I am a bit chilly.



want to swap? it's roasting here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> want to swap? it's roasting here.


How is the smell though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Going to M&S for lunchstuffs. Anyone want anything?


ooh their Milk Chocolate & Honeycomb Layered Cookies are lush! Box of those please.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How is the smell though



smell is fine atm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

I may excuse myself in half an hour or so - I feel like shit and am neither use nor ornament here at work!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

They were out of donuts, beer and cookies. Sorry.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

Still hungry after £6 lunch in the pub of fishcakes.  Had to abandon the pub before the full hour due to an invasion of children.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> They were out of donuts, beer and cookies. Sorry.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> They were out of donuts, beer and cookies. Sorry.





In other news, it's newbie 1 & 2's last day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news, it's newbie 1 & 2's last day


Leaving drinks o'clock later?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Jesus. A head of a particular department was just asked for her resignation in a shouting match with one of the company directors. She's lovely, he's a cunt. If she leaves they're completely shooting themselves in the foot. I'm not sure how long I'm gonna last here if shit like this is likely to continue to happen. Already looking at job listings.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

Drama.

I've never heard anyone shout at anyone else in the 3.5 years I've been here. Everyone's much too nice/apathetic.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Leaving drinks o'clock later?



did that yesterday.

i am too ill to drink today


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

We could hear them from an office across the hall. Hell, we could even make out what cunt-boss was saying. Not nice things.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> did that yesterday.
> 
> i am too ill to drink today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We could hear them from an office across the hall. Hell, we could even make out what cunt-boss was saying. Not nice things.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news, it's newbie 1 & 2's last day


Well, you know where they live now


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm home & finished till 7am Tuesday... Need to my shuffle on as need to be 30 miles away by half 5 for a party thing I can't drink alcohol at (driving) and we will be leaving about half 8 to return home. Still it was good to def get off early and without too many loose ends.

* promises self a large vodka sometime soon*


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Well, you know where they live now



They go back to that London tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

Have arranged a 3.30pm leaving time . Legs are feeling very dodgy now and my tummy aches from period pains. Again. I may see if I have time to grab a coffee at Paddington. I need a treat!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

on hold to our gas contractors - there is no hold music - I am listening to nothing - it is bleak, this is my life in 2011


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> on hold to our gas contractors - there is no hold music - I am listening to nothing - it is bleak, this is my life in 2011


You could hum to yourself - try The Nolans "I'm In The Mood For Dancing"


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

still on hold


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have arranged a 3.30pm leaving time . Legs are feeling very dodgy now and my tummy aches from period pains. Again. I may see if I have time to grab a coffee at Paddington. I need a treat!


I think that a muffin or cookie would need to be added to make that a proper treat.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

call is now finished - lasted about 20 seconds after 4 minutes on hold


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

> They go back to that London tomorrow



Give them my number


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still on hold


How do you know you're still on hold, and that you haven't been patched through to the cold, dead vacuum of space?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> How do you know you're still on hold, and that you haven't been patched through to the cold, dead vacuum of space?


this is very possible


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Jesus. A head of a particular department was just asked for her resignation in a shouting match with one of the company directors. She's lovely, he's a cunt. If she leaves they're completely shooting themselves in the foot. I'm not sure how long I'm gonna last here if shit like this is likely to continue to happen. Already looking at job listings.



Fucking horrid. Hate losing faith in your work. 

You any good at filing?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Give them my number



They have not called yet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2011)

Right I am hauling my sorry arse out of here! Laters y'all!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking horrid. Hate losing faith in your work.
> 
> You any good at filing?



Teeth I can file. And taxes. That's about it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Teeth I can file. And taxes. That's about it.





Park Lane drag shortly 

Should be home by 9pm


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Aha. Haha! AHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2011)

I want beer.  Now.  Not in 2 and a half hours.  Now!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I'll cunt off at 4 - nicedeputymanagerman always works til 5 if he's in on Friday


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2011)

I might test my damson gin tonight


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have not called yet


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I may have reached the point of the week where I am not going to do any more meaningful work.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I think I may have reached the point of the week where I am not going to do any more meaningful work.


when do you normally reach this point ?

Monday?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> when do you normally reach this point ?
> 
> Monday?


It varies.

But, yeah, usually Monday


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got a gift from newbie 1 & 2 (no... not that kind of gift) - 'The Cockney Geezer's Guide to Rhyming Slang'


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2011)

cor blimey gov'nor 

we have had a last minute rush of punters


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

Cunting off time imminent


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

25 minutes to go until The Point Of Maximum Weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Grosvner Hotel, Park Lane drag. Ordered a Peroni and it came with nuts, crisps and olives. I suspect this is going to be an expensive half of lager!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Grosvner Hotel, Park Lane drag. Ordered a Peroni and it came with nuts, crisps and olives. I suspect this is going to be an expensive half of lager!



£7. 05


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Grosvner Hotel, Park Lane drag. Ordered a Peroni and it came with nuts, crisps and olives. I suspect this is going to be an expensive half of lager!



Hey, that's just down the road from me. I'll be in a pub just up Mount Street in about an hour. Thinking of your drag day.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2011)

*gone*


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Gone in 10.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Grosvner Hotel, Park Lane drag. Ordered a Peroni and it came with nuts, crisps and olives. I suspect this is going to be an expensive half of lager!


KPs and McCoys?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2011)

Gone in minus 20! As in now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Friday night work drag was like Dante's 2nd/3rd/8th/9th circles of hell. Luckily I blagged into the VIP area and had 10+ bottles of lager for free. Otherwise would have been a £100 night of bluster and shite. Oh well, it is Friday and the cider is open washing the business week away


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday night work drag was like Dante's 2nd/3rd/8th/9th circles of hell. Luckily I blagged into the VIP area and had *10+ bottles of lager for free*. Otherwise would have been a £100 night of bluster and shite. Oh well, it is Friday and the cider is open washing the business week away



If only every drag day were like this.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> KPs and McCoys?



This isn't the Bigg Market


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> KPs and McCoys?





machine cat said:


> This isn't the Bigg Market



The nuts were cashews and brazils (unsalted) but the crisps seemed to be ready salted and looked like Walkers. Olives were a mix of green and black which were tasty.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

not even seabrook crisps?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not even seabrook crisps?



I was hoping for Salt 'n' Shake


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was hoping for Salt 'n' Shake



maybe asking a bit too much there


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2011)

No Skips?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No Skips?



I could not have bankrolled that in a posh hotel


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No Skips?



or Wotsits


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

__~ time


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Evening __~ break?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 18, 2011)

aye, no smoking in the house


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2011)

Oppression


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2011)

Sunday lunch drag today! Going here

http://www.thecrownatbray.com/downloads/The Crown Lunch Menu.pdf

I fancy getting drunk on slightly too expensive red wine


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2011)

Soft Boiled Hens Egg, Ham and Cheese Toastie
Free Range Pork Sausages, Mash & Onion Gravy
Sticky Toffee Pudding & Cream

£3.25 for bread and butter is a bit


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm just bumping this thread because it annoys toblerone3.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm just bumping this thread because it annoys toblerone3.


He will be seething!


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He will be seething!


Bump!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Soft Boiled Hens Egg, Ham and Cheese Toastie
> Free Range Pork Sausages, Mash & Onion Gravy
> Sticky Toffee Pudding & Cream
> 
> £3.25 for bread and butter is a bit



Soft Boiled Hens Egg, Ham and Cheese Toastie £6.25
Baked Suet, Steak and Ale Pie, Creamed Potato £14.75
Banana Eton Mess, Lime & Hazelnuts £5.95


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Bump!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2011)

Slightly different menu so we had

Pork Pie, pickles and piccilleli - me
Creamy Mushroom Soup- Mr. QofG's

Roast beef, yorksshire puds, roast spuds and all the trimmings - me
Plaice, potted shrimps, dill and potatoes - Mr. QofG's

Ice cream (honey, chocolate and rum & raisin), caramel and peanut brittle -me
Sticky toffee pudding and cream - Mr. QofG's

It was grand!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

Could not afford the bread


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could not afford the bread


Should have turned up with a tiger loaf and some I can't believe it's not butter


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Should have turned up with a tiger loaf and some I can't believe it's not butter



First corkage, then cakeage now loafage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could not afford the bread


We got some 'free' with the soup!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Monday again. That weekend went too fast (_again_) but was a good one. About to go and face another busy week drag. The reprieve is that there are only four weeks left this year.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Right then. Lunches made, coffee drunk, cigarettes smoked and time to get in the shower.


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2011)

I had a good weekend too. Got stoned Friday, had a nice meal out on Saturday and watched Liverpool beat Chelsea yesterday. Feel remarkably perky for a Monday, probably due to just a few pints on Saturday. Short week this week - got Friday off.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> I had a good weekend too. Got stoned Friday, had a nice meal out on Saturday and watched Liverpool beat Chelsea yesterday. Feel remarkably perky for a Monday, probably due to just a few pints on Saturday. Short week this week - got Friday off.



Good weekend  especially the LFC result. That has made me want to go to work today and mock the defeated CFC fans in the office. Life getting a bit hectic at the moment and we plan a week night regime of healthy food and no booze for at least a week or two.

Friday off you say? Any event planned or just relax? I have to go to Tunbridge Wells on Friday. Can't recall having been there before


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to go out with a girl who lived in Tunbridge Wells. It's exactly like everyone says it is. No plans for long weekend - Xmas and now a holiday needs to be saved for so just a quiet one. I too have a Chelsea fan in the office whose life will be misery today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> I used to go out with a girl who lived in Tunbridge Wells. It's exactly like everyone says it is. No plans for long weekend - Xmas and now a holiday needs to be saved for so just a quiet one. I too have a Chelsea fan in the office whose life will be misery today.



What do people say? My visit involves being picked up at the train station, driven to an office, talking shop for hours then going to the pub. Not awful but not really soaking in the TW vibe


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

Forgot to put the rubbish out - bad start to the week


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

SlowBusyBus is slow and busy


----------



## machine cat (Nov 21, 2011)

morning

another 4 day drag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

> morning
> 
> another 4 day drag



Did you realised you called me this morning?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Morning!

First interview is scheduled for 9.30, but that's the pool shark who didn't confirm


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Morning all.

An interesting morning for me already.

My bottle of sparkling water has been stolen from the fridge (cue MHRM asking if I am sure it was really there.  Well yes, otherwise I wouldn;t be saying someone has nicked it would I?)
I got peanut butter all over my bracelet and it's gone in the cracks and so will kill at least 10 minutes trying to get it off.
The Big Boss's office door was open and I heard her fart!


----------



## idumea (Nov 21, 2011)

Morning draggers. I'm still completely destroyed from Carter + afterparty. Busy day at the office though. Knuckling down with an egg + bacon muffin and a vat of coffee which will hopefully guide me through the misty waters ahead...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you realised you called me this morning?


Called 3 people this morning from my pocket:-D


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Called 3 people this morning from my pocket:-D



I listened for a while


----------



## hiccup (Nov 21, 2011)

It seems to me, that weekends go much faster than weeks.

Received a spreadsheet that made me very cross this morning. Well, mildly cross. Well, you know, it wasn't ideal.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good weekend  especially the LFC result. That has made me want to go to work today and mock the defeated CFC fans in the office.



My ex-husband is a massive Chelsea fan, and I still get an enormous amount of pleasure when I hear of them losing.
We split in 1996 

Feeling a little delicate and tired this morning after a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> My ex-husband is a massive Chelsea fan, and I still get an enormous amount of pleasure when I hear of them losing.
> We split in 1996



Win 

Sadly only one of the Chelsea fans here is in today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

weekend flew by, no idea where sunday went  I think the fog sucked it away.

busy day today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The Big Boss's office door was open and I heard her fart!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 21, 2011)

It's like I not left the office since Friday...


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> weekend flew by, no idea where sunday went  I think the fog sucked it away.



Aha, that's where it went


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> It's like I not left the office since Friday...



You must be more efficient with your new phone?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> First interview is scheduled for 9.30, but that's the pool shark who didn't confirm


Someone has just arrived.  Not sure if it's a late pool shark or an early 10.30


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Aha, that's where it went


hope the husband had a top weekend btw


----------



## machine cat (Nov 21, 2011)

browser is not liking urban today


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hope the husband had a top weekend btw



Thanks bee, yes he had a great weekend.
We _made_ him enjoy himself


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Someone has just arrived. Not sure if it's a late pool shark or an early 10.30



With the levels of unemployment in the UK you guys seem to attract a right bunch of chancer's


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> With the levels of unemployment in the UK you guys seem to attract a right bunch of chancer's


Anything that involves cuntboss is guaranteed to be a complete fuck up (never her fault though)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2011)

Morning all - maybe a busy drag here today as Sideshow Boss is off and, much as I love my other friend and colleague, he hates doing her work so it is down to me to answer her e-mails etc.. 

In other news it is Mr. QofG's birthday, so far he has had breakfast in bed, opened his cards and presents, had a celebratory poo, and taken a cake (which he made ) into work!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news it is Mr. QofG's birthday, so far he has had breakfast in bed, opened his cards and presents, *had a celebratory poo*, and taken a cake (which he made ) into work!!



He knows how to have a good time eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> He knows how to have a good time eh?


Maybe he only does it on special occasions


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> He knows how to have a good time eh?


I know 



neonwilderness said:


> Maybe he only does it on special occasions



Sadly not!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Dwag! Late start today, couldn't get to sleep last night so got up an hour later than normal. No-one fired so far.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 21, 2011)

lunch plans?

I have leftover curry (chickpea) and naan to eat and will have a wander around town or half an hour.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?



I have a £10 voucher for Pizza Hut.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

busy morning - now thinking about lunch - no decisions made yet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

13k post ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Undecided on lunch here.

Want to go and see how much I can get a Bialetti coffee pot for, but that'll probably involve Debenhams or M&S which isn't conducive to a cheap lunch


----------



## hiccup (Nov 21, 2011)

Leftover shepherds pie for lunch. Will eat it whilst reading a magazine, then go for a stroll by the river.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

Smoked mackerel salad after a bit of boxing


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2011)

Blah.   4.7 days to go to the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

4.7?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Blah. 4.7 days to go to the weekend.


I think a day off sometime in the next couple of weeks is in order


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Moar coffee. Then I've finally got some data to plough through from our chaps in India.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think a day off sometime in the next couple of weeks is in order




I've just had one. But I still agree. Maybe a cheeky little wednesday to break the week up soon.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll be happy just to have a new contract next week, never mind time off.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll be happy just to have a new contract next week, never mind time off.



You planning to stay put chap or new contract at new place?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think a day off sometime in the next couple of weeks is in order



I have this Friday off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have this Friday off



You had already mentioned this


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have this Friday off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to go to Tunbridge Wells on Friday. Can't recall having been there before



The person I am meeting said he would buy me dinner. This would seem good news but our meeting is at 10am


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You planning to stay put chap or new contract at new place?



Well, it's not a great time of the year to go job-hunting, that said I'm definitely putting in one application this week for a health psychology post that I'm 98% sure I won't get, but if you don't at least try... ya know.

Thing is apart from Cuntboss most people are fine and the work is interesting. Problem is there's a definite feeling of being on a sinking ship.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Thing is apart from Cuntboss most people are fine and the work is interesting. Problem is there's a definite *feeling of being on a sinking ship*.



Hard to shake that off isn't it?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Working lunch for me as I'm waiting for Stupid Finance Director to get some stuff to me so I can format it, edit out all his mistakes and proof it before giving to Big Boss for final check.  Then the joys of copying it all and posting it out.

Then I have to leave for another office at 4.30 to minute a meeing that is from 6-8pm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Then I have to leave for another office at 4.30 to minute a meeing that is from 6-8pm



Cruel


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Microwave drag


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hard to shake that off isn't it?



Yeah. CEO wants to move entire business to Dubai as well. Fuck that. As in, that's his choice, but I'm not moving to fucking Dubai.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah. CEO wants to move entire business to Dubai as well. Fuck that. As in, that's his choice, but I'm not moving to fucking Dubai.



I would not want to relocate to Dubai


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2011)

Howdy draggerz

Spent all last night coughing.  Tired


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Howdy draggerz
> 
> Spent all last night coughing. Tired



You have my sympathies (((soj)))
It seems to be dragging on a bit for you

I have a cough, but I still managed a decent night's sleep last night.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of flu around. Not felt it myself - knock on wood (touches groin area).


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

ran into one of my tenants at lunch time - Italian store too much shit in hisflat man - we forced him to put his stuff in storage because he had filled his bedroom/bathroom/kitchen/living room with rubbish (he claimed it was worth something )
conversation went a bit like this

Italian.. - Marty, can I have a word
Me... yes
Italian - could I move a few bags back into the flat?
Me - How many bags is a few?
Italian - about 30
Me -  No, you know all the problems we had before - the stuff isn't worth anything - have you sold any of in the last year
Italian - no 
Me - and how much are you paying for storage ?
Italian - my sister is paying £250 a month
Me - so she has spent £3k and you've not sold anything
Italian - no 

at this point I was sympathetic , even slightly weakening with visions of a lovely Italian old lady shelling out all this money

then he launched into Bible studies  grabbed my arm and started yelling about Noah, and Sodom and Gomorrah -

*AND THE PEOPLE WERE FUCKING AND DRINKING AND GOD PUNISHED THEM *

I made my escape with him still yelling about people fucking


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I made my escape with him still yelling about people fucking





Mr Trebus?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> You have my sympathies (((soj)))
> It seems to be dragging on a bit for you
> 
> I have a cough, but I still managed a decent night's sleep last night.


Yeh, I expected to be well over it by now.  Fella's the same.  Pair of us have done nowt but cough and fill tissues over the weekend.  Love is...eh?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr Trebus?


He's a little like Mr Trebus - except he doesn't have a massive garden to put stuff in - a mate of mine used to live near Mr Trebus and we often saw him out and about


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Starting to get the lunch rumbles now... Can I be bothered to walk any further than down the steps to the garage?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Starting to get the lunch rumbles now... Can I be bothered to walk any further than down the steps to the garage?


Garage lunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He's a little like Mr Trebus - except he doesn't have a massive garden to put stuff in - a mate of mine used to live near Mr Trebus and we often saw him out and about





There is a Mr Trebus near my office. His windows were boarded up but he often left his front door open and looking in was pretty bad news. This is a bit of a posh road and the neighbours do not seem to tolerate his ways. There has been graffiti on his boarded windows saying 'move out you dirty cunt' and other such nice things. I see the council people popping round to see to him from time to time.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

funny thing is, whilst he was ranting about Noah, Sodom and Gomorrah , how fucking is a sin and god punishes the fuckers - I remembered being on a bus in Kings Cross and seeing him emerge from the Flying Scotsman, a venue not known for bible studies


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> funny thing is, whilst he was ranting about Noah, Sodom and Gomorrah , how fucking is a sin and god punishes the fuckers - I remembered being on a bus in Kings Cross and seeing him emerge from the Flying Scotsman, a venue not known for bible studies


Our engineers have been known to frequent the Flying Scotsman when working in that London.  They are not particularly religious


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2011)

Just writing to someone in Chester-Le-Street. I like that name. If I was a male 1970's club comedian I would call myself Chester Lestreet. And tell very blue jokes!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> funny thing is, whilst he was ranting about Noah, Sodom and Gomorrah , how fucking is a sin and god punishes the fuckers - I remembered being on a bus in Kings Cross and seeing him emerge from the Flying Scotsman, a venue not known for bible studies



He  may have been spreading the good word.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Went to the nice place for lunch. Piri piri chicken on a pannini.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just writing to someone in Chester-Le-Street. I like that name. If I was a male 1970's club comedian I would call myself Chester Lestreet. And tell very blue jokes!


I think that kind of thing would probably go down quite well in Chester-le-Street


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so tired, head-lolling, think I need to try another coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Too much work to do at the moment. Meetings stealing time and pissing me off


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> He may have been spreading the good word.


saving fallen women


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2011)

there are a lot of us who need saving.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Monster Munch (PO of course) drag here


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> there are a lot of us who need saving.



You need better shoes then.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

itchy coffee shame drag here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Shame?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> itchy coffee shame drag here


Shame?

Fucking soooooo tired.  When the FUCK is it gonna get to 5?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Not even the 3-4pm window of drag yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

.... tis now, just, on my computer clock 



sojourner said:


> Shame?


...at being a boring and annoying drunken cunt and realising that I should just stick to staying indoors really.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...at being a boring and annoying drunken cunt and realising that I should just stick to staying indoors really.



Ah yes, I know that one


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ...at being a boring and annoying drunken cunt and realising that I should just stick to staying indoors really.


Booze blues

I felt the same the other week when getting a lift home from the bass player at fella's gig.  Started going on about how his missus had great tits, and would have gone a lot further if fella, knowing EXACTLY what I'm like when pissed, hadn't curbed me


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Booze blues


aye, that along with lack of sleep ain't a great combo 

early night is due (once I've made tea and some fudge).


----------



## idumea (Nov 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Booze blues



this is so common. nearly every time after i wake up having been drinking the night before i immediately think 'seriously, WHAT WAS I THINKING? '
I woke up on Sunday afternoon and spent the day head-desking for getting so wasted at Carter & after-party. I recall spending an awful lot of time talking annoying bollocks to complete strangers...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

at least they are strangers


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Unless I've done something really foolish my hangover blues most often comes two days after the day of drinks. Purely chemical. Still sucks when it's bad tho.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

well this is day two 

all will be right once I'm home and in bed!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish I had gone to the carter after party. I just couldn't face the night bus odyssey to get home.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Not looking good for the interviews

Number 1 - No show
Number 2 - Just moaned about her current job and was a bit shit
Number 3 - Not too bad, but looked fairly old
Number 4 - No show
Number 5 - Being interviewed now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

did you pot the pink?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Why the fuck do people not show up for interviews? Did they at least have an excuse, or give advance warning?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why the fuck do people not show up for interviews? Did they at least have an excuse, or give advance warning?


 Broken Britain - that's why  We get people not bothering to turn up for looking at flats that they could possibly move in to


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not looking good for the interviews
> 
> Number 1 - No show
> Number 2 - Just moaned about her current job and was a bit shit
> ...



Does peoples lack of effort make your company feel proud, like a true 'investor in people' ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you pot the pink?


Pool shark was number 1 

Apparently number 5 could be an acquaintance of an acquaintance of cuntboss


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Broken Britain - that's why  We get people not bothering to turn up for looking at flats that they could possibly move in to



I blame mobile phones. Totally killed any sense of obligation to actually turn up for/properly excuse yourself from appointments.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why the fuck do people not show up for interviews? Did they at least have an excuse, or give advance warning?


Number 1 didn't confirm, so she wasn't expected to turn up anyway.  No word from 4 though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does peoples lack of effort make your company feel proud, like a true 'investor in people' ?


I think part of the problem is that they don't really know what they want.  I think the ideal candidate would have industry experience, be able to assist everyone in the office and be willing to work for minimum wage


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think part of the problem is that they don't really know what they want. I think the ideal candidate would have industry experience, be able to assist everyone in the office and be willing to work for minimum wage



Bit like those job ads you see these days: _Entry level position, must have 2 years work experience._


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

how old is 'fairly old' btw


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pool shark was number 1
> 
> Apparently number 5 could be an acquaintance of an acquaintance of cuntboss


cuntapprentice


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently number 5 could be an acquaintance of an acquaintance of cuntboss



Shoe in


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how old is 'fairly old' btw


Older than me


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shoe in


I am a bit suspicious of this tbh, I find it very hard to believe that cuntboss has any acquaintances outside of work


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why the fuck do people not show up for interviews? Did they at least have an excuse, or give advance warning?


Last round of interviews I did, one person pulled out then changed their minds, then changed it back and topped it by not showing on the day. With no further communication of excuses or reasons


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Older than me


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Last round of interviews I did, one person pulled out then changed their minds, then changed it back and topped it by not showing on the day. With no further communication of excuses or reasons



Wow.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


>




Early/mid 50s I reckon.  I only got a quick glimpse as she arrived though, so could be wrong


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Last round of interviews I did, one person pulled out then changed their minds, then changed it back and topped it by not showing on the day. With no further communication of excuses or reasons



Neon would employ them ^


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

I did once turn up for an interview a day late - I got the letter telling me the time, day, location,etc - for some reason I remembered the wrong day  turned up at the hotel where they were interviewing for a well known book store chain  to find no one there from the well known chain and the receptionist telling me that all the interviews were yesterday 

I rang them up though - explained my mistake - and they took me on as a temp - so it was a happy ending


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Early/mid 50s I reckon. I only got a quick glimpse as she arrived though, so could be wrong


northern winters and a northern diet may have prematurely aged her


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Neon would employ them ^


Can't be much worse than our last few employees


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I did once turn up for an interview a day late - I got the letter telling me the time, day, location,etc - for some reason I remembered the wrong day  turned up at the hotel where they were interviewing for a well known book store chain  to find no one there from the well known chain and the receptionist telling me that all the interviews were yesterday
> 
> I rang them up though - explained my mistake - and they took me on as a temp - so it was a happy ending



I turned up 4 days early once. Still got the job.

Just had this:


> I am pleased to confirm that you have been short-listed and the details of the selection process are as follows:
> 
> Please wait at the main reception until you are called. You will be given an exercise, lasting 30 minutes, followed by an interview lasting up to 45 minutes.


 at the test. I've got shit loads of work I could be doing for God's sake!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I turned up 4 days early once. Still got the job.
> 
> Just had this:
> 
> at the test. I've got shit loads of work I could be doing for God's sake!


it says exercise - you might be asked to do star jumps


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> at the test. I've got shit loads of work I could be doing for God's sake!



Hateful


----------



## machine cat (Nov 21, 2011)

almost cider time...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Normally the 'others' leave a bit early on a Monday 

I hope this is the same today.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

drove in today - so cider time has to wait a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2011)

15mins...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

2 hours here...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2011)

On way to evening meeting on train. 
I could be sitting here but there seems to be something in the way.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

19 work days to Xmas - I have a couple of days leave - a strike day on the 30th, and a conference on the 25th


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

I am off


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

I am still here- giving Mrs21 a lift home, so have to hang about til she gets here

*taps fingers*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Bus drag


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Still in the office...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2011)

I waited to 5.20 - texted mrs21 to see if she was on her way - she was getting the tube   I was hanging about waiting for you  said I, sorry said she 

Home now though


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I waited to 5.20 - texted mrs21 to see if she was on her way - she was getting the tube  I was hanging about waiting for you  said I, sorry said she
> 
> Home now though



Classic.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I waited to 5.20 - texted mrs21 to see if she was on her way - she was getting the tube  I was hanging about waiting for you  said I, sorry said she
> 
> Home now though



Here you go


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ran into one of my tenants at lunch time - Italian store too much shit in hisflat man - we forced him to put his stuff in storage because he had filled his bedroom/bathroom/kitchen/living room with rubbish (he claimed it was worth something )
> conversation went a bit like this
> 
> Italian.. - Marty, can I have a word
> ...


It's a vocation, marty. A vocation.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I have eaten more sugar today than I have for .... days!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Dinner drag is over, time for a spliff.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Thus endeth the drag for another day


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Meeting drag over. Waiting for drag train. Then drag bus before going home to experimental pork casserole from my lovely man.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Late drag!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

You finished yet TruXta?

Welcome to Loseday!! My drag is over to SW18, then over to Beckenham, then back to SW18


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning Badgers!

Chores day here again, need to go and run some errands but I'm increasingly nervous of our compound's cleaning lady as she keeps shouting at me.  I may wait until Mr Yu comes home for back-up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning Badgers!
> 
> Chores day here again, need to go and run some errands but I'm increasingly nervous of our compound's cleaning lady as she keeps shouting at me. I may wait until Mr Yu comes home for back-up.



Morning Yu_Gi 

Why does she shout at you?


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2011)

Early start today to catch up from usual Monday mentalness. This guarantees enough flexitime for Friday off though so worth it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

NVP said:


> This guarantees enough flexitime for Friday off though so worth it.



Nice work 

Rainy drag here in SW2


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning, NVP!

Badgers, I have no idea.  She does actions too, where she puts her hand up and makes a kind of whooshing sound.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Badgers, I have no idea. She does actions too, where she puts her hand up and makes a kind of whooshing sound.



Putting a curse on the Western devil woman? Or possibly inviting you round for tea and scones in an over enthusiastic way?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Putting a curse on the Western devil woman? Or possibly inviting you round for tea and scones in an over enthusiastic way?



Heh!  You're right, I'm not at all certain she's angry, but she is insistent, and she does have a very loud voice.


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ygo!


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Badgers, I have no idea. She does actions too, where she puts her hand up and makes a kind of whooshing sound.


I would have to provoke her into doing this repeatedly I think.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

NVP said:


> I would have to provoke her into doing this repeatedly I think.



Yeah but she _does_, every time she sees me!  I got stuck in the lift with her for the 17 floors and she did it the whole way!

The only time she hasn't done it is when she was too busy going through my rubbish (   ) to shout at me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Curious stuff there? 

Can you not escape down the fire escape or go out in disguise?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

Yep I usually sidle out but I need to go to the management office today, which is in plain sight.  

I am considering dying my hair black though, I think it could really improve my life here!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:
			
		

> Yep I usually sidle out but I need to go to the management office today, which is in plain sight.
> 
> I am considering dying my hair black though, I think it could really improve my life here!



 

She will think you are a spy then!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

loseday


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning Marty. Did you have words last night?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

> loseday



You got a KFC yet?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You got a KFC yet?



It arrives Friday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

> It arrives Friday



Will you be popping in? I imagine it will be like the time McDonald's opened up in Moscow with mile long queues. Machine Cat camped out overnight with a thermos of gravy and some cider


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will you be popping in? I imagine it will be like the time McDonald's opened up in Moscow with mile long queues. Machine Cat camped out overnight with a thermos of gravy and some cider





I won't be in Leeds on Friday (off to the lizard that fizzes), so will have to wait until Monday for my feast


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Fizzy Lizard


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

morning neon


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning folks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2011)

morning! been here for an hour and just got round to starting to think about work


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning.

I cannot think of anything else to add to that - so I won't!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Tired drag

Mr OneShow arguing with Cuntboss about a fuck up she's made on a project is proving some amusement though


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Couldn't sleep last night until very late so now I'm only up now and thinking should I work from home for a couple of hours... Need to go in for later tho...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Off to meeting soon drag. I hear that Beckenham is pretty cool though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning all - had a shit night with bad side effects from my MS medication so have a splitting headache and feel awful 

However I have loads of coffee and so am putting my faith in caffeine. Plus, for anyone who has been following the make-up thread, I am wearing so much slap to cover up my frankly shit-tired face Barbara Cartland would be embarrased


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Radio Woman is home after her third cancer operation. Turns out that they were unable to complete the full operation so she now has to go through a third recovery and then face another operation and recovery. Poor lass 

Sorry for depressing drag.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 22, 2011)

Cancer is proper rubbish.

As, by the sounds of it, is MS.

And it's loseday. And it's grey and drizzley. Christ.

Truefact: I have never had a KFC.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Forget KFC. The newspaper shop by our office has branched out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Forget KFC. The newspaper shop by our office has branched out


Excellent  - you need to try it, for the good of the dragdom!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Truefact: I have never had a KFC.



Neither has Leeds city centre


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Excellent  - you need to try it, for the good of the dragdom!!



Knowing the chaps in there it is going to be of dubious quality, but I am up for trying the local wares.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Bit of a drag dilemma here

We've just ran out of milk and Mr ManFlu has offered to pay for more (it's his turn), however there have been assumptions that I'll be going out at lunch time and can get it. I don't need to go out today, so do I go anyway and escape the office for a while but be put upon, or do I be a martyr and stay in to force one of the other cunts to go out for it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit of a drag dilemma here
> 
> We've just ran out of milk and Mr ManFlu has offered to pay for more (it's his turn), however there have been assumptions that I'll be going out at lunch time and can get it. I don't need to go out today, so do I go anyway and escape the office for a while but be put upon, *or do I be a martyr and stay in to force one of the other cunts to go out for it*?



This - get some other fucker to do the milk run! The use it all up when they get back


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Truefact: I have never had a KFC.



The chips are good, as is the gravy


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This - get some other fucker to do the milk run! The use it all up when they get back


Tempting, but that'll mean being stuck in the office all day


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The chips are good


This is incorrect


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> This is incorrect



I like em. Prefer to other big shit food chains


----------



## hiccup (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The chips are good, as is the gravy


You can get gravy at KFC? Well I never.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

hiccup said:
			
		

> You can get gravy at KFC? Well I never.



Beans, gravy or coleslaw on the side. The gravy is surprising good


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like em. Prefer to other big shit food chains


I am trying to think of a chain where I can say I like the chips

I'm struggling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like em. Prefer to other big shit food chains





neonwilderness said:


> I am trying to think of a chain where I can say I like the chips
> 
> I'm struggling



I just like chips - KFC, MaccyD's, BK - all fine by me. As long as they are chip flavoured and can be dunked into tomato keychup I am happy


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am trying to think of a chain where I can say I like the chips
> 
> I'm struggling



Gourmet Burger Kitchen has great chunky chips.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gourmet Burger Kitchen has great chunky chips.


Nearest branch is in York


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

This talk of chips is making we want a Burger King.  Good job there isn't one anyway near.

Today is going very slowly, although I do seem to have had a very productive morning.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearest branch is in York



London-centric is us....


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearest branch is in York



drag meet?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

I wanna go to York one day soon, have heard great things.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I wanna go to York one day soon, have heard great things.



drag meet?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Sure, why not?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I wanna go to York one day soon, have heard great things.



Go, it's a lovely old city.

We've just had a team meeting and we mentioned to our team leader (lets call her lovelyboss) that our old manager used to give us a sneaky extra day of leave at Christmas to do our shopping.  This was known as our 'X' day and never appeared on our leave record.
Lovelyboss has agreed to continue with the tradition.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Go, it's a lovely old city.
> 
> We've just had a team meeting and we mentioned to our team leader (lets call her lovelyboss) that our old manager used to give us a sneaky extra day of leave at Christmas to do our shopping. This was known as our 'X' day and never appeared on our leave record.
> Lovelyboss has agreed to continue with the tradition.


A previous place I worked we got half days. You weren't allowed to have them on a Monday or Friday though.

Me and a friend would book ours for the same time and go to the pub.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Still undecided about milkgate and I'm getting hungry


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

curry lunch


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still undecided about milkgate and I'm getting hungry



Who is going to crack first?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Who is going to crack first?



neon


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> neon




Looks like Cuntboss's acquaintance has got the gig


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like Cuntboss's acquaintance has got the gig


 That is no fun. Did pool shark turn up in the end?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is no fun. Did pool shark turn up in the end?


No 

I'm not sure what the link is, but I'm hoping she will secretly hate cuntboss (which is quite likely)


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like Cuntboss's acquaintance has got the gig



Could be good news neon, perhaps she'll be able to tell it to her straight (i.e. you are a rubbish boss and no one likes you)


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I wanna go to York one day soon, have heard great things.



http://www.yorkyurts.com/Gallery.html


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.yorkyurts.com/Gallery.html



Hardly York is it? I don't drive so that's a no no.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 22, 2011)

There's a bus!  Or make marty drive.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

*Cider Warning:*

Don't drink Taurus cider unless you have a toilet close by the next day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Cider Warning:*
> 
> Don't drink Taurus cider unless you have a toilet close by the next day


Oops 

What between that and Stagg Chilli you do like to give your bowels a workout now and again!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Why can't you drive?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Could be good news neon, perhaps she'll be able to tell it to her straight (i.e. you are a rubbish boss and no one likes you)


Hope so.  She has just been making passive aggressive comments about one of the PCs that needs to be moved (rotated 90 degrees).  I'd unplugged it yesterday so one of the engineers could plug his laptop in and hadn't got round to putting it back.  I'll leave it a bit longer now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Cider Warning:*
> 
> Don't drink Taurus cider unless you have a toilet close by the next day


Thanks for the warning


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Cider Warning:*
> 
> Don't drink Taurus cider unless you have a toilet close by the next day


Lentil soup warning:

same as for cider, but quicker (((my lunch)))


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why can't you drive?



I don't want to.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oops
> 
> What between that and Stagg Chilli you do like to give your bowels a workout now and again!



I don't mean to 

The Stagg I can understand, but the cider?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

^^Oh dear.

I am sleepy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't mean to
> 
> The Stagg I can understand, but the cider?


Maybe it was a dodgy can or machine cat can't hold his drink?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Meeting over. Drag back to office now


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Hungry too. This is too late for lunch after early chip talk.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2011)

MC - haven't you been ill recently?  I've had this cold for a week and a half now, and I've noticed that I've had the shits quite a few times while I've been ill.  Normally only get the shits after too much wine or bad food.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe it was a dodgy can or machine cat can't hold his drink?



I'm blaming the can. Never had this problem with Frosty Jacks or Ace.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

On the lookout for takeaway


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like Cuntboss's acquaintance has got the gig


cuntapprentice!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cuntapprentice!


This will be her nickname if nothing else immediately springs to mind when she comes in


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> There's a bus! Or make marty drive.



I will charge special drag rates


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> MC - haven't you been ill recently? I've had this cold for a week and a half now, and I've noticed that I've had the shits quite a few times while I've been ill. Normally only get the shits after too much wine or bad food.



Yeah, I've had this cold for a fucking week


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This will be her nickname if nothing else immediately springs to mind when she comes in



is she fit?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

> is she fit?



This ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Haven't seen her yet. But judging by RugbyBoss' reaction and info I've seen from her CV, I suspect not


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This ^



answer please.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

She doesn't officially start until next year, but will be coming in one day a week to get to know the place until then.  I will report back.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yeah, I've had this cold for a fucking week


Mmm - some of the women in work have had it too, and they've had the shits too.  Think it's some kind of fucked  up all-providing sick bug


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> She doesn't officially start until next year, but will be coming in one day a week to get to know the place until then.  I will report back.



Pics


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

There's still no milk


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pics



^This


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

*GET OUT OF THE FUCKING SPREADSHEET WILL YOU!*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> *GET OUT OF THE FUCKING SPREADSHEET WILL YOU!*



HR bird?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> *GET OUT OF THE FUCKING SPREADSHEET WILL YOU!*



And quickly please before you fuck it up and leave it to me to sort out


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> HR bird?



No - for a change. Comms dude. He has been in it all day but doesn't need it yet!  I have asked him 3 times now to get out.



BoatieBird said:


> And quickly please before you fuck it up and leave it to me to sort out



This exactly!!!!!!!

Comms dude watched me split some text into columns the other day and literally had his mouth open and called me a wizard.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> No - for a change. Comms dude. He has been in it all day but doesn't need it yet! I have asked him 3 times now to get out.
> 
> This exactly!!!!!!!
> 
> Comms dude watched me split some text into columns the other day and literally had his mouth open and called me a wizard.



In my previous job, I was literally put in charge of IT, cos I showed someone how to save a file onto a floppy disc. No word of a lie. It was a small company, but still...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> In my previous job, I was literally put in charge of IT, cos I showed someone how to save a file onto a floppy disc. No word of a lie. It was a small company, but still...



Showing your age!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Haven't seen her yet. But judging by RugbyBoss' reaction and info I've seen from her CV, I suspect not


does she mark herself out of 10 on her CV?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> No - for a change. Comms dude. He has been in it all day but doesn't need it yet! I have asked him 3 times now to get out.
> 
> This exactly!!!!!!!
> 
> Comms dude watched me split some text into columns the other day and literally had his mouth open and called me a wizard.



Sometimes it amazes me how little I have to do at work to really impress people


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> In my previous job, I was literally put in charge of IT, cos I showed someone how to save a file onto a floppy disc. No word of a lie. It was a small company, but still...



pretty sure that is still the qualification for head of IT


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Sometimes it amazes me how little I have to do at work to really impress people


you are a wizard!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

This day is not dragging. Have piles of work to do and stuff. Still lazy though.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

nearly 4 of the cock - the day is whizzing by


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> nearly 4 of the cock - the day is whizzing by



Word


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Word


The bloke second from the right looks like he is there under duress.  Either that or he just farted.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Showing your age!



Did I say save to a floppy disc? I meant sync to the cloud.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

almost cider time


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> almost *KFC* time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> almost cider time


Are you sure that is safe?!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 22, 2011)

I usually try not to drink on weekdays (not inc. Friday, obviously), but my good lady wife is away, so I think I'll drink heavily and irresponsibly this evening.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Did I say save to a floppy disc? I meant sync to the cloud.




I cloud sync some of my stuff here.  I think if I tried to show anyone else how to do it they'd probably pass out or something


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


>







QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you sure that is safe?!



It is Scrumpy Jack - my default cider. Over the years I have drunk thousands of cans and never had an accident


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It is Scrumpy Jack - my default cider. Over the years I have drunk thousands of cans and never had an accident


Have you experienced the joy of having White Lightning in your life?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It is Scrumpy Jack - my default cider. Over the years I have drunk thousands of cans and never had an accident


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It is Scrumpy Jack - my default cider. Over the years I have drunk thousands of cans and never had an accident



Just in case!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Have you experienced the joy of having White Lightning in your life?


There was an incident a few years ago when I was working at a local festival with some mates.  We were enjoying a few drinks after things had wound down for the night and someone we vaguely knew had a few too many cans of Lynx lager before bed, needless to say he earned the nickname Tony cacky pants and we haven't seen much of him since


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There was an incident a few years ago when I was working at a local festival with some mates. We were enjoying a few drinks after things had wound down for the night and someone we vaguely knew had a few too many cans of Lynx lager before bed, needless to say he earned the nickname Tony cacky pants and we haven't seen much of him since





Ever post that on his Facebook page?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 22, 2011)

This evening I shall mostly be drinking this:






Because a) it tastes nice, and b) it's 8.2%


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> This evening I shall mostly be drinking this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ponce


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Closer now people...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Have you experienced the joy of having White Lightning in your life?



I have indeed.

On one occasion I mixed it with some Skol Super to create 'Super Snake Bite' - the results were not pretty


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ever post that on his Facebook page?


I am not friends with him on FB


----------



## hiccup (Nov 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ponce


I live an aspirational lifestyle, it's true.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Nearer to 5pm


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am finishing at 5pm today.  and may well partake of a few lagers this evening.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 22, 2011)

packing up...


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm here until 6 
But on the bright side, most people have gone home and I can get the books out and sneak in some studying


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm here until 6
> But on the bright side, most people have gone home and I can get the books out and sneak in some studying


You know how to have a good time, eh chuck?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

No drinks for me... gotta write a job application and slightly alter my CV by tomorrow afternoon, which really means before bedtime tonight. Nice job, I fullfil pretty much all the desired criteria and the pay would be a good 25-30% higher than what I'm currently on.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nice job, I fullfil pretty much all the desired criteria and the pay would be a good 25-30% higher than what I'm currently on.



Employ us too when you get it yeah?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You know how to have a good time, eh chuck?



It's better than trying to motivate myself (i.e. delay having a spliff) to study when I get home


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Employ us too when you get it yeah?



I take it you're a health psychologist then?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I take it you're a health psychologist then?



I have worked with health psychologists on health psychology courses - does that count?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I take it you're a health psychologist then?



I turn my hand to most things


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have worked with health psychologists on health psychology courses - does that count?



Why not?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I turn my hand to most things



Oh yeah baby, harder harder HARDER


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh yeah baby, harder harder HARDER



See you in the new toilets at the Albert Thursday x


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Long commute tonight.  Need to get new headlight for car then pick Ms Neon up before home


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> See you in the new toilets at the Albert Thursday x



I am not a business and you are not my pimp, sir.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Long commute tonight. Need to get new headlight for car* then pick Ms Neon* up before home



You sure that this is not like Mrs Marty's faux pas the other night?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I'm waiting now, so even if she does go for the bus I can intercept. Aiming to be back by 6


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Me today


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2011)

Quiet day at work today.  Best call of the day was from a woman who was pissed and had Johnny Cash on full blast in the background. Could barely hear a word she was saying. People like that get exemplary service from me - you get your repairs done double quick if you ring up steaming at 2pm on a Tuesday with an old C&W or blues album playing in the background.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Nobody booked holiday with Thomas Cook have they?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

Double post points


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nobody booked holiday with Thomas Cook have they?


Thomson's fortunately. Hope there's not a knock-on effect.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm feeding the cat downstairs this week (Kato) she was starving this evening  Her mummy is on holiday til Friday, I'm her mummy this week


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm feeding the cat downstairs this week (Kato) she was starving this evening  Her mummy is on holiday til Friday, I'm her mummy this week


can't you feed it Stew's chocolate?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm feeding the cat downstairs this week (Kato) she was starving this evening  Her mummy is on holiday til Friday, I'm her mummy this week


Are you doing lots of loving?  That is want I would want any person cat sitting mine to do.  If my two stayed in the same room for more than 10 seconds at any point, obviously.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can't you feed it Stew's chocolate?


no choc with the birthday card - I expect choc in the Xmas card . ​


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Are you doing lots of loving? That is want I would want any person cat sitting mine to do. If my two stayed in the same room for more than 10 seconds at any point, obviously.


I have to wear stout shoes, after going down barefoot once a while ago - Kato had a tendency to attack the feet  but yes, I give her lots of attention


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am smoking and drinking while urbing and watching shit TV in an attempt to relax before my interview tomorrow.

I am more stressed about the fact it is an hour and a half out of my work time when I have a bloody busy couple of days tbh.  I have things to do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am smoking and drinking while urbing and watching shit TV in an attempt to relax before my interview tomorrow.
> 
> I am more stressed about the fact it is an hour and a half out of my work time when I have a bloody busy couple of days tbh. I have things to do


Poor you  Hope it goes well, fingers and everything crossed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

She will walk it


----------



## colacubes (Nov 22, 2011)

Kato is a wicked name for a cat


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2011)

So is Lil


----------



## colacubes (Nov 22, 2011)

So is Max


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2011)

I recently saw a missing cat poster, Dave was missing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2011)

i rescued a moggy called mushi from a tree once, up a ladder, in front of our house


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 22, 2011)

Trying to rescue cats by propping ladders up the side of art galleries at midnight tends to attract the attention of any local constabulary who so happen to be passing, I can report.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

Long tired drag is over. Looooooooooooooooooooong drag. Tired drererreerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggg                 hhh...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Grrrr. Woke up at 04:30 and feeling a bit lurgy today.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 23, 2011)

Grrr Badgers, that's rubbish.  Does your missus manage to sleep through your nocturnal wakings?  Hope your lurgy turns out to be one of those ones which never develops into full-on snotty coughingness.

Gotta go to the supermarket and feed the cats in a minute.  Feeling enormously grumpy today, must not snarl at people shouting at me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Grrr Badgers, that's rubbish. Does your missus manage to sleep through your nocturnal wakings? Hope your lurgy turns out to be one of those ones which never develops into full-on snotty coughingness.



It is just a feeling that some lurgy could be in the post. Not coughing or anything but a bit blocked up and sore glands this morning. Hopefully nothing, just grrrrr...

Wifey is comfortably asleep upstairs. We are opposites in the morning, she can sleep in till lunch but I am almost always up earlier. Works well for her as she gets tea in bed and lunch made 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Gotta go to the supermarket and feed the cats in a minute. Feeling enormously grumpy today, must not snarl at people shouting at me.



Scary cleaner lady?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wifey is comfortably asleep upstairs. We are opposites in the morning, she can sleep in till lunch but I am almost always up earlier. Works well for her as she gets tea in bed and lunch made



That's the way to be!  



Badgers said:


> Scary cleaner lady?



No, just general people surprised to see me, shouting foreigner in my face.    At least I know what they're shouting.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> No, just general people surprised to see me, shouting foreigner in my face.  At least I know what they're shouting.



Every day occurrence for you? Shouting this in a surprised way or in an indignant way? I would find it a bit  either way I think.

Friend of ours went to work in Japan for a while. He is about 6ft 6" tall and looks like a model/film star. He said that the Japanese peoples fascination with him quickly turned from being amusing/flattering to highly irritating.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Every day occurrence for you? Shouting this in a surprised way or in an indignant way? I would find it a bit  either way I think.
> 
> Friend of ours went to work in Japan for a while. He is about 6ft 6" tall and looks like a model/film star. He said that the Japanese peoples fascination with him quickly turned from being amusing/flattering to highly irritating.



Yeah it's every day. It's cos there are so many migrant workers here on building sites who probably never expected to ever see a foreigner in their lives.

People often commented on me in Korea too, but they were much more friendly, smilely and complimentary. It actually makes me really unhappy here, I'm a bit agoraphobic at the best of times but this really ups my anxiety. My problem though! 

My Chinese friend says it's cos I'm young and pretty tall even for a western woman.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Yeah it's every day. It's cos there are so many migrant workers here on building sites who probably never expected to ever see a foreigner in their lives.
> 
> People often commented on me in Korea too, but they were much more friendly, smilely and complimentary. It actually makes me really unhappy here, I'm a bit agoraphobic at the best of times but this really ups my anxiety. My problem though!



Does Mr Yu (is he a 'foreigner' too?)get the same treatment?

Can see why it must be annoying, especially if you are a bit agoraphobic. Is it aggressive or just annoying? I would find it fascinating I think, but I tend to get involved with nutter strangers wherever I am.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does Mr Yu (is he a 'foreigner' too?)get the same treatment?
> 
> Can see why it must be annoying, especially if you are a bit agoraphobic. Is it aggressive or just annoying? I would find it fascinating I think, but I tend to get involved with nutter strangers wherever I am.



It's not aggressive but I wouldn't call it friendly.  The building site workers are typical builders though and like to throw in some whistles and stuff.  

Mr Yu gets it a _bit_ but not overly so.  I sound paranoid but my Chinese friends agree that I seem to cause more commotion than most Laowai.  I should just suck it up and dye my hair black, but I don't really like looking like a goth these days.  

I do get less nutters here though, than Korea, and no one calls me a prostitute or asks me if I am Russian. Swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

I suppose it must get a bit wearing!
Probably better a Laowai than a whore as you go about your day though 

Today I think you should put on a blonde wig, mini-skirt and stroll to the supermarket with a sea penis in your hand. That will distract them


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Last __~ before shower and on the drag bus again.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Morning. Knackered this morning. I went to bed a bit later than normal and couldn't get to sleep due to the OH snoring.  When my usual tactics didn't work ( and in fact earned me a fuck off ) I decamped to the sofa. 

At half three he wakes me up and tells me to swap! 

Very sleeping but hoping for a good session at the gym to wake me up. 

Just got serious dirty looks from some woman on the train who I asked to move her bags as she was taking up two seats. Yes, there were other seats available, but I didn't want them!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Very sleeping but hoping for a good session at the gym to wake me up.



Hope it wakes you up. Good luck today, what time are you going in?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Steamy window bus drag again.


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> People often commented on me in Korea too, but they were much more friendly, smilely and complimentary. It actually makes me really unhappy here, I'm a bit agoraphobic at the best of times but this really ups my anxiety. My problem though!


Attracting large amounts of attention wherever I went got me down in India in the end, too. There's days when you just yearn to walk down the road unnoticed. Nepal was the worst. I'd walk down the the street with 'mutu' (fatso) ringing in my ears continually.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Just got serious dirty looks from some woman on the train who I asked to move her bags as she was taking up two seats. Yes, there were other seats available, but I didn't want them!



she doesn't own the fucking train


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> hoping for a good session at the gym to wake me up.


I just read that as gin, not gym. That'll do the trick.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

NVP said:
			
		

> Attracting large amounts of attention wherever I went got me down in India in the end, too. There's days when you just yearn to walk down the road unnoticed. Nepal was the worst. I'd walk down the the street with 'mutu' (fatso) ringing in my ears continually.



Oh dear


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

"Chottu" (shortarse) was my stock response. Although I'd be lying if I said 'benchod' (sister-fucker) hadn't been used on occasion, too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

NVP said:
			
		

> "Chottu" (shortarse) was my stock response. Although I'd be lying if I said 'benchod' (sister-fucker) hadn't been used on occasion, too.



Heh. I know the 'benchod' curse too.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> "Chottu" (shortarse) was my stock response. Although I'd be lying if I said 'benchod' (sister-fucker) hadn't been used on occasion, too.



Oh NVP!  My hero! You said stuff back?!    My Chinese friend wont give me any good insults, the strongest she suggested was 'go away'.   

What did people say when you called them shortarses?  They must have been gobsmacked!


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

Goan swearing's the best. Konkani has a phrase that is to be used exclusively against male truck drivers. 'You drive like you've got one hand up your twat' is a rough translation. There's another one that's something along the lines of 'Get back up your Mum's hole', too.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> "Chottu" (shortarse) was my stock response. Although I'd be lying if I said 'benchod' (sister-fucker) hadn't been used on occasion, too.


What would be the reaction if you said yes, I did fuck your sister?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

International insult day in the drag today


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> What did people say when you called them shortarses? They must have been gobsmacked!


They're alright. You get a laugh normally as they're surprised you know any local lingo. (And I'd usually say it with a smile on my face) My swearing was Hindi but it translates across to Nepali quite well - they get the gist. I always felt bad about using 'benchod', I have to say, but there were days when people weren't just having a bit of a laugh with you, they were being twats.


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

'Me buhut accha samastaha' isn't grammatically correct Hindi but means 'I understand very well what you're saying'. That can be quite effective, too, even if you haven't got a clue what they're on about really. Can you say that in the local lingo yu_gi?

Anyhow, gotta re-enter the drag. Have a good day, benchods.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Nearly in my drag now. Pretty early today and another busy ones seems certain. 

Big meeting stress today with another company who let us down big time on a project this year. One of those meetings that you wish they could be honest about but they won't and it will be ugly


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2011)

also begann zarathustras untergang


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> also begann zarathustras untergang



What?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

morning 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> My Chinese friend wont give me any good insults, the strongest she suggested was 'go away'.



Cao ni = "Fuck you"
Cao ni ma de = "Fuck your mother's..."
Ni ma bi = "Your mother's cunt"
Ni dai lu maozi = "You wear a green hat" (Your wife is cheating on you)
Ribenren = "Japanese person"
Rigou = "Japanese dog"
Wo xi wang ni mang mang si, dan kuai dian xia di yu = "I wish you a slow death but a quick journey to hell"
Cao ni yeye de sao pi yen = "Fuck your grandfather's piss-stinking arsehole" 
Ni ya lian zhang de gen lan bi shi de = "Your face looks like a rotting cunt" 

Enjoy


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

Late drag. Late late late.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

> morning
> 
> Cao ni = "Fuck you"
> Cao ni ma de = "Fuck your mother's..."
> ...



Quality stuff


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Wo xi wang ni mang mang si, dan kuai dian xia di yu = "I wish you a slow death but a quick journey to hell"



Winner ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I am smoking and drinking while urbing and watching shit TV in an attempt to relax before my interview tomorrow.
> 
> I am more stressed about the fact it is an hour and a half out of my work time when I have a bloody busy couple of days tbh. I have things to do



Good luck Me76, knock em dead


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hope it wakes you up. Good luck today, what time are you going in?



I feel slightly more awake now.  In work.  Normal day with quite a lot to do and an interview in the middle of it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you know when you'll find out if you've got it?
I hate it when it they keep you hanging on for days


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I feel slightly more awake now. In work. Normal day with quite a lot to do and an interview in the middle of it.



Low cut top on?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you know when you'll find out if you've got it?
> I hate it when it they keep you hanging on for days


I think they will tell me pretty much straight away.  I had to rearrange an SMT meeting to this afternoon to make the interview happen before that so I think the announcement will be before that and it starts at 3pm



Badgers said:


> Low cut top on?



You are a dirty old man you.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> You are a dirty old man you.



Sorry, I know how easily offended you are darling x


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What?


thus began zarathustra's downgoing. it is a quote from the famous book 'also sprach zarathustra' by friedrich wilhelm nietzsche, translated into english as 'thus spoke zarathustra'.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Morning all - my colleague is overexcited and had just talked at me non-stop for the past 15 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - my colleague is overexcited and had just talked at me non-stop for the past 15 minutes



Cause of excitement?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cause of excitement?


The opening meeting of an amateur musical show which he will be auditioning for


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The opening meeting of an amateur musical show which he will be auditioning for



Oh... I thought it might be about biscuits or stationary or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh... I thought it might be about biscuits or stationary or something.


_I_ would be overexcited by the thought of those 

Actually I have had two M&S mini-cupcakes left over from a kind of leaving party last night!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Dwag! Only 45 minutes late for work today, looking up! Our bar was refilled last night by good friends who're moving to Burma for 2 years. Sundry bottles of spirits now safely ensconced in the kitchen  - they left saying "We hope you'll drink them".


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

Just been informed that I'm required to be at a 9am meeting in Westminster the morning after our team christmas meal/drinks. Marvellous.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

hungry. might have my chilli (homemade, not stagg) now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> hungry. might have my chilli (homemade, not stagg) now.


How is the cider stomach today?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> they left saying "We hope you'll drink them".


And you're in work?

Good luck Me76!!! Everything crossed for you chick

I am working on a cost-saving job today.  As well as working on a poem for a competition where the top prize is £1000!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> "Chottu" (shortarse) was my stock response. Although I'd be lying if I said 'benchod' (sister-fucker) hadn't been used on occasion, too.



I am a Chottu


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How is the cider stomach today?



Much better than yesterday thanks. I had another can of Taurus last night to make sure and can report no ill effects


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just been informed that I'm required to be at a 9am meeting in Westminster the morning after our team christmas meal/drinks. Marvellous.



Why do companies put these on before a workday?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why do companies put these on before a workday?


Fuck knows


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why do companies put these on before a workday?


Cheaper


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Cheaper



I think the saving made by booking a week night function is offset by the massive decrease in productivity the following day


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think the saving made by booking a week night function is offset by the massive decrease in productivity the following day



luckily this is not a problem for the members of the drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> luckily this is not a problem for the members of the drag


Every day has massively decreased productivity


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

There are some sandwiches left over from last night's party - another member of staff took a couple saying "Oh I better have these as they are the only nearly vegan ones there"...How can something be "nearly vegan" had it just been shown a lump of cheese or something!

I contented myself with a nearly vegetarian ham and cream cheese roll.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just been informed that I'm required to be at a 9am meeting in Westminster the morning after our team christmas meal/drinks. Marvellous.


I'm due in court on the day of our Xmas lunch - table is booked for 2pm - may not be able to get there on time


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

That reminded me to eat a roll


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I am a Chottu


and me


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm due in court on the day of our Xmas lunch - table is booked for 2pm - may not be able to get there on time


Just tell the judge to cut to the chase because you've got a turkey dinner to get to


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Fucking busy drag. Mightn't be back here until tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just tell the judge to cut to the chase because you've got a turkey dinner to get to



Marty vs Judge John Deed


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> And you're in work?



I don't think they meant for us to drink it all last night


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fucking busy drag. Mightn't be back here until tonight.





Can't you get your PA to post for you?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm due in court on the day of our Xmas lunch - table is booked for 2pm - may not be able to get there on time



Couldn't you accidentally some of the paperwork?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Couldn't you accidentally some of the paperwork?



Paging machine cat.....


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

AAARRRGGGHHH!!! - The Fiannce Director who was supposed to be interviewing me has had to go home and now MHRM will be instead.  Not fucking happy!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> AAARRRGGGHHH!!! - The Fiannce Director who was supposed to be interviewing me has had to go home and now MHRM will be instead. Not fucking happy!



Oh no


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh no


^ this


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can't you get your PA to post for you?



She's busy massaging my feet.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> She's busy massaging my feet.



Her assistant then?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Her assistant then?



She's massaging PA no. 1's feet. It's getting smelly in here.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> She's massaging PA no. 1's feet. It's getting smelly in here.



Is it '_Naked Garlic Wednesday_' again?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it '_Naked Garlic Wednesday_' again?



I think we all need some new shoes.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Couldn't you accidentally some of the paperwork?


Judges are reluctant to make any sort of decision that close to Christmas so it'll probably get adjourned anyway


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh no


this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

strike talk...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Email from nearby pub:



> Sunday 18th December at 12.30 Santa is coming down the Queen Adelaide chimney to hand out presents for good little girls and boys. So why not treat the family to an early Christmas and book your table for Sunday lunch? /QUOTE]


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> AAARRRGGGHHH!!! - The Fiannce Director who was supposed to be interviewing me has had to go home and now MHRM will be instead. Not fucking happy!


 Not good


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2011)

Lamb Biryani for lunch.  I await the comments about the smell


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Just liberated a bit of curried chicken (on a stick!) from the debris of last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2011)

Vegan chicken?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Vegan chicken?


That would be the stick I suppose!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

Strike talk here too. Picketing from 6:30am. 6:30. Gosh. That is early. Might do a slightly later shift.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2011)

there is no point me picketing my workplace as there is only one other union member there.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

residents met last night to make a decision that will effect the job - they decided not to make a decision and will be not making a decision again on Dec 20th


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be the stick I suppose!


the carrot, surely.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> there is no point me picketing my workplace as there is only one other union member there.



11th hour recruitment drive?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Strike talk here too. Picketing from 6:30am. 6:30. Gosh. That is early. Might do a slightly later shift.



We're picketing from 8-10am then going to Headingly for rally and march into the city centre.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I'm out.

Think I made a right pratt of myself on some of the questions but heh ho.  Hate, hate, hate internal interviews.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I'm out.
> 
> Think I made a right pratt of myself on some of the questions but heh ho. Hate, hate, hate internal interviews.



Fingers crossed babes x x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I'm out.
> 
> Think I made a right pratt of myself on some of the questions but heh ho. Hate, hate, hate internal interviews.


Glad it is over, I am sure you did great!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I have been told I got the job!  Some security for a while which is good.

I may even stop looking for a bit, or at least until the next time I get really pissed off!

They are still putting me on a probation period of 6 months which is  considering next week I will have been here for six months already.  But I get my pay for 2.5 hours less a week, so that's


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I'm out.
> 
> Think I made a right pratt of myself on some of the questions but heh ho. Hate, hate, hate internal interviews.



But you have the advantage of them knowing that you can do the job.
Fingers crossed


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I have been told I got the job! Some security for a while which is good.
> 
> I may even stop looking for a bit, or at least until the next time I get really pissed off!
> 
> They are still putting me on a probation period of 6 months which is  considering next week I will have been here for six months already. But I get my pay for 2.5 hours less a week, so that's



Excellent news - well done you


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Get in, Me!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I have been told I got the job! Some security for a while which is good.
> 
> I may even stop looking for a bit, or at least until the next time I get really pissed off!
> 
> They are still putting me on a probation period of 6 months which is  considering next week I will have been here for six months already. But I get my pay for 2.5 hours less a week, so that's



Woop Woop!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I have been told I got the job! Some security for a while which is good.
> 
> I may even stop looking for a bit, or at least until the next time I get really pissed off!
> 
> They are still putting me on a probation period of 6 months which is  considering next week I will have been here for six months already. But I get my pay for 2.5 hours less a week, so that's


Well done you!!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Get in, Me!



?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I have been told I got the job! Some security for a while which is good.
> 
> I may even stop looking for a bit, or at least until the next time I get really pissed off!
> 
> They are still putting me on a probation period of 6 months which is  considering next week I will have been here for six months already. But I get my pay for 2.5 hours less a week, so that's


woohoo nice one Me76


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Big meeting stress today with another company who let us down big time on a project this year. One of those meetings that you wish they could be honest about but they won't and it will be ugly



They are here ^ luckily I am not in this meeting


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I feel all emotional.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Thanks guys! I feel all emotional.



Like you have won an Oscar?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ?



Whoops, did I not add a comma?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Great drag news day 

I take it you may be seen in the pub later today missus?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Great drag news day
> 
> I take it you may be seen in the pub later today missus?



 You talking to me?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Thanks guys! I feel all emotional.


What are you going to do with the extra 2.5 hours?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Chas & Dave on the radio


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Great drag news day
> 
> I take it you may be seen in the pub later today missus?


Yes, I'm just trying to decide whether here at work or at home with the Mr.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You talking to me?



What? I thought we were meeting tomorrow?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> What are you going to do with the extra 2.5 hours?


Drink lager


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What? I thought we were meeting tomorrow?



We are?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> We are?



Around 8pm?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

just complained about the heating


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Around 8pm?



 Sorry, tied up all night.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just complained about the heating



Hot?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sorry, tied up all night.



Like fuck you are cunty


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hot?



far too hot.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like fuck you are cunty



Monthly bondage night innit? No, but srsly I've got footie and then leaving drinks in town. Busy MF. Same shizzle Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> far too hot.



Even now they are gone


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Monthly bondage night innit? No, but srsly I've got footie and then leaving drinks in town. Busy MF. Same shizzle Friday.



I will be in the Albert then. Alone.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Weeping?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Weeping?



Moaning about some shit probably


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I have been told I got the job! Some security for a while which is good.
> 
> I may even stop looking for a bit, or at least until the next time I get really pissed off!
> 
> They are still putting me on a probation period of 6 months which is  considering next week I will have been here for six months already. But I get my pay for 2.5 hours less a week, so that's



*raises glass of White Lightning*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Yes, I'm just trying to decide whether here at work or at home with the Mr.



Decided yet?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not really.  Work have asked. Might go for a quick one with them and then onwards.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Even now they are gone



Don't remind me 

I think I will go outside for a __~ and perv on Hot Korean Girl in the building next door.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will be in the Albert then. Alone.


Are they open again already.  That seemed like a very quick two weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I will go outside for a __~ and perv on *Hot Korean Girl* in the building next door.



New people????


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Not really. Work have asked. Might go for a quick one with them and then onwards.



That pub with the shit food?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New people????



Nah, she's worked in the building next door (different company) for years and her desk is visable from outside.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That pub with the shit food?


No - probably one of the ones where it's £4.50 a pint. 

I'm not in the mood really tbh - tiredness coming back over me.

Also waiting for a letter to confirm some salary queries I have as I have an inkling I may be losing out.    Will have to wait and see though and don't want to start asking questions until I have the facts it writing.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

one day left at work  on Friday I'm off to an ASBO conference - where presumably the delegates will all cause a nuisance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2011)

Sleepy drag here   I am in danger of slumping into my mug of tea.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

I am nearly ready to go I think


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I had some biscuits. I really really wish I did.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

I still have no biscuits. I'm going to have a cup of tea anyway.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm off.  Quick drink with work people then sofa I think.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2011)

Bloody nice one Me76!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I still have no biscuits. I'm going to have a cup of tea anyway.



What biscuits would be ideal?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2011)

any biscuits, all the biscuits?

^ either of those ta.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Powdered ones /obviously.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 23, 2011)

almost time...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Powdered ones /obviously.


you eat smash don't you?

*gags*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Gone


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2011)

Going


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Loads of yoof getting the £2.50 burgers from the newsagents. I have not tried yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2011)

burger from a newsagent?  

almost going....


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you eat smash don't you?
> 
> *gags*



I dunno what smash is. Is it like crack?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What biscuits would be ideal?


Plain chocolate digestives. But I'd take any biscuit really.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> burger from a newsagent?



It is the nearest burger to my work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Plain chocolate digestives. But I'd take any biscuit really.



Milky?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

DragWarmCiderBus


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

Viccy line is reportedly semi-fucked  Typical! Off in 10.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

OFF


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Well I have been told I got the job! Some security for a while which is good.
> 
> I may even stop looking for a bit, or at least until the next time I get really pissed off!
> 
> They are still putting me on a probation period of 6 months which is  considering next week I will have been here for six months already. But I get my pay for 2.5 hours less a week, so that's


Wahey! Nice one!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2011)

NVP said:
			
		

> Wahey! Nice one!



She can't read that. Pissed already


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like to apologise to any shortarses or, indeed, any sister-fuckers I may have offended with my post earlier today.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I dunno what smash is. Is it like crack?




They peel them with their metal knives....ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Friday Eve again 

Busy day today as 40% of the office are out but no scary meetings. Good to be in sight of the weekend. I am off to this Tunbridge Wells meeting tomorrow and then off to meet with the 'Retired Post Office Auditors Of Great Britain' in the evening for drinks.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Coffee number two is nearly done. Time to head out into the crisp morning air again. Shame that Padawan Learner is not in the office as he is a Chelsea fan, but will rib Boss Man a bit about their back to back fail 

I suspect there will be a couple of people mentioning that they have tomorrow off


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

morning 

should really put some pants on and go to work...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I suspect there will be a couple of people mentioning that they have tomorrow off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:
			
		

>



You cad


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Been invited to party in Leeds on the 14/01. It is my cousins 40th birthday. Might have a KFC?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Girl next to me is gossiping on phone. It seems that 'he' is being a problem and has a nerve.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Girl next to me is gossiping on phone. It seems that 'he' is being a problem and has a nerve.



He needs to understand and respect her goals  

That 15 minute conversion is over. She has now called another person, starting the conversation with 'I can't really talk as I am on the bus'


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Been invited to party in Leeds on the 14/01. It is my cousins 40th birthday. Might have a KFC?


rude to visit the city and not do


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't have tomorrow off, but I am at an ASBO conference , early start though, I have to be in Kensington by 9 of the cock!


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I suspect there will be a couple of people mentioning that they have tomorrow off


I'm not mentioning that I've got tomorrow off at all.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I might dress as a rioter tomorrow, to get into the right mood.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone know if Danielle Morgan posts on Urban?

This level of fail is good. Of course her fail is epic but the fact that her friends could not get her out of that is pretty lame too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Stopped to get sausage baguette today (no butter/mayo/salad issues thankfully) and they are doing corned beef slices


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

thank fuck it's thursday


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I don't have tomorrow off, but I am getting an ASBO, early start though, I have to be out of Hackney by 9 of the cock!


corrected for you


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Been invited to party in Leeds on the 14/01. It is my cousins 40th birthday. Might have a KFC?



drag meet?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> thank fuck it's thursday



I'm looking forward to my day off tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> drag meet?



Zinger meet?

I want to come up and it is one of my favourite cousins 40th birthday. It will be horrid though, they are like a year round stag/hen party that lot. KFC is too posh for them


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Zinger meet?
> 
> I want to come up and it is one of my favourite cousins 40th birthday. It will be horrid though, they are like a year round stag/hen party that lot. KFC is too posh for them


it'll be a do in tennessee fried chicken then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> it'll be a do in tennessee fried chicken then



Still too high brow


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Zinger meet?
> 
> I want to come up and it is one of my favourite cousins 40th birthday. It will be horrid though, they are like a year round stag/hen party that lot. KFC is too posh for them



Timing is difficult due to kitten no. 2 arriving around that time, but might be able to sneak off for a pot of gravy or two


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still too high brow


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2011)

ooh, I didn't know you were expecting another kitten.  Congratulations MC 

Today is my Friday


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ooh, I didn't know you were expecting another kitten. Congratulations MC
> 
> Today is my Friday


which means sunday is your monday


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning.

Tired.

Lots to do.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ooh, I didn't know you were expecting another kitten. Congratulations MC
> 
> Today is my Friday



Thank you fellow Friday dragger


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Timing is difficult due to kitten no. 2 arriving around that time, but might be able to sneak off for a pot of gravy or two



A dedicated father ^

My feeling is no to the trip. There is a 'party coach' laid on from Woking to Leeds then back the same night. Sounds like my idea of hell


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A dedicated father ^
> 
> My feeling is no to the trip. There is a 'party coach' laid on from Woking to Leeds then back the same night. Sounds like my idea of hell



Party coach


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a 'party coach' laid on from Woking to Leeds then back the same night.


Something like this?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Something like this?



More like this sort of thing but with more blood and vomit


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Milky?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Tired.
> 
> Lots to do.



How did you celebrate last night?

I am trying to motivate myslef to do some work, I'm struggling.
But I have managed to motivate myself to post some comments on my MPs website, so this morning hasn't been a total loss.
If anyone has any generalised anger that they'd like to get out of their system then I can provide you with the link


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning all - I seem to be coming down with a cold so am feeling really shitty.

However I did see a distinguished old gent outside Paddington enjoying half a bottle ofneat vodka and a cigarette while shouting at people!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I seem to be coming down with a cold so am feeling really shitty.
> 
> However I did see a distinguished old gent outside Paddington enjoying half a bottle ofneat vodka and a cigarette while shouting at people!


it is good to know there are yet gentlemen of leisure in london


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, btw, I bought some biscuits. Co-op bourbon creams.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I seem to be coming down with a cold so am feeling really shitty.



I had this yesterday morning and this morning but seem to be riding it out 



QueenOfGoths said:


> However I did see a distinguished old gent outside Paddington enjoying half a bottle ofneat vodka and a cigarette while shouting at people!



Should have given him a link to this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh, btw, I bought some biscuits. Co-op bourbon creams.


the best biscuits i've had recently were marks & spencers xmas jaffa cakes, 1/2 tangerine and 1/2 cranberry. fucking nice and at 99p not bad value.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the best biscuits i've had recently were marks & spencers xmas jaffa cakes, 1/2 tangerine and 1/2 cranberry. fucking nice and at 99p not bad value.


They sound pretty good. I think the bourbons were 69p. Which seemed a fair price to me. Especially when you think that there are establishments in London town that will charge you more than that for a KitKat  :bitterexperiencesmiley:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> They sound pretty good. I think the bourbons were 69p. Which seemed a fair price to me. Especially when you think that there are establishments in London town that will charge you more than that for a KitKat  :bitterexperiencesmiley:


hiccough - there are people who will try to rip you off for anything.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the best biscuits i've had recently were marks & spencers xmas jaffa cakes, 1/2 tangerine and 1/2 cranberry. fucking nice and at 99p not bad value.



How recently?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However I did see a distinguished old gent outside Paddington enjoying half a bottle ofneat vodka and a cigarette while shouting at people!


Marty has been quiet this morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How recently?


sunday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty has been quiet this morning



Yeah. Probably removing a skull or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty has been quiet this morning


he's got an asbo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> sunday



Gotcha. My father said that to him world war one is a recent event so I needed a measure.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However I did see a distinguished old gent outside Paddington enjoying half a bottle ofneat vodka and a cigarette while shouting at people!



Hey! I'm not old!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gotcha. My father said that to him world war one is a recent event so I needed a measure.


your father said to who?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning drag! Yesterday was productive and painful, in that order. Got a job application off, wrote a methodology for how to explore issues of female gang membership in Central America and the Caribbean, then went to footie where I promptly did my hamstring in. Ah well, drinks every night for three nights now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

lots to do today, must concentrate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> your father said to who?



Bad grammar...

It is a recent event for him


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> your father said to who?


*Y*our father said to *whom*?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

Good news.  Apparently Cuntboss is off for three days next week


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty has been quiet this morning


bus drag - 3 fucking buses - they kept terminating before they were supposed to - cunts


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> *Y*our father said to *whom*?



A general statement in a letter to me


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning.  Still ill, still tired.  Although, it IS Thursday which is nice.  Fucking marvin though right  now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Still ill, still tired. Although, it IS Thursday which is nice. Fucking marvin though right now



Lucky Marvin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bus drag - 3 fucking buses - they kept terminating before they were supposed to - cunts


Get yourself a half bottle of vodka, a packet of fags and a good shouting voice. Was working for the chap at Paddington this morning!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Get yourself a half bottle of vodka, a packet of fags and a good shouting voice. Was working for the chap at Paddington this morning!


my shift is on Friday morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> *Y*our father said to *whom*?


he didn't say anything.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lucky Marvin


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Leftover Chinese food for lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leftover Chinese food for lunch


there a good one round our way? I've not had chinese for ages!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Sarnie lunch again I reckon. Just spunked 70 quid on a mini HD video camera off Amazon. Dunno why really.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Just spunked 70 quid on a mini HD video camera off Amazon. Dunno why really.



Give you £50 for it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll swap Badger's chinese lunch for it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'll swap Badger's chinese lunch for it



It was a bit shit sadly


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

was it cold?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> was it cold?



No. Just a bit shit


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

just the afternoon left - ASBOing it tomorrow - will be having a conference lunch too  plus coffee and pastries at kick off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. Just a bit shit


where from? so I don't go there


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got an email.



> Dear Sir.
> 
> I am in the process of organizing a business like yours but in Johannesburg.
> 
> ...



I like him


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> where from? so I don't go there



It was from Paya and it was good last night


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just got an email.
> 
> I like him


reply that you are thinking of setting up a business like yours in Jo'burg and would appreciate a copy of his email list of clients


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Give you £50 for it?



Nah, need it for the homemade porn innit. Chili con carne for lunch!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 24, 2011)

I seriously need to get motivated.

We are having a (singular) celebratory drink in the basement this afternoon. Will have to slap on a smile and make small talk.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nah, need it for the homemade porn innit. Chili con carne for lunch!


he may up the offer once the camera has been used


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I seriously need to get motivated.
> 
> We are having a (singular) celebratory drink in the basement this afternoon. Will have to slap on a smile and make small talk.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he may up the offer once the camera has been used



He better.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

beans and sausages for lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It was from Paya and it was good last night


*makes mental note*

tuna salad for lunch, only four and a half hours until I can have my tea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He better.



Big money offer available ONLY at the Albert later


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

does it reopen today?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2011)

About to open the biscuits. Most exciting.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Big money offer available ONLY at the Albert later



Ain't gonna make it, guv, gotta be at the Champion in Wells St.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2011)

New colleague - let's call her RibenaWoman - just said "When was John Major in power, was it the 90s?" :/


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, she's not wrong is she?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> About to open the biscuits. Most exciting.



just had a mini yule log


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just had a mini yule log


That is not a reference to your bowels again is it?!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is not a reference to your bowels again is it?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

I have spent most of the afternoon arsing around on Photoshop designing a flyer instead of doing proper work.  I could get used to this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> does it reopen today?



Pre-opening night beta-launch


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

do you need a smartphone to get in? 

how did you suddenly get 10k more posts than me Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> do you need a smartphone to get in?
> 
> how did you suddenly get 10k more posts than me Badgers



Have someone who posts for me from time to time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

Truxta's PA?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Truxta's PA?



Pffft....


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

You wish!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

I keep getting nervy that I will miss the 50k though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

under 700 to go... could be over the weekend.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I keep getting nervy that I will miss the 50k though



Betcha it'll be a late night completely trivial drunken post


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> under 700 to go... could be over the weekend.



Nah. Weekend has too much stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Betcha it'll be a late night completely trivial drunken post


drop one keep one thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2011)

Mr. QofG's has just texted me that he popped into Saisnburys to get some lunch and came out with a giant Toblerone, a Rod Stewart box set and a bottle of "cheeky" rioja - they were all discounted so it's allowed, he says


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm confused... offline is tonight not tomorrow?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm confused... offline is tonight not tomorrow?



Both!  Tonight is DJs only but tomorrow there are added bands.  Pub open to the general public from 8pm tonight or at 6pm for invitees only.

Anyway, afternoon all.  I have been sitting at my desk listening to _The Killing Moon_ and fantastising about who I could kill.  There are a LOT of candidates today 
Nothing like a bit of Echo and the Bunnymen to brighten your afternoon while trying to type up minutes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm confused... offline is tonight not tomorrow?



Google Calendar


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheesypoof has been picking on me today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

tonight should be called something different then


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Google Calendar


 two invites for different days - only one says offline!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> tonight should be called something different then



Is '_Thursday Evening'_ no good any more?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

that was to nipsla not you 

offline on thursday and friday... madness!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

Hot Korean Girl was not at her desk


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hot Korean Girl was not at her desk



Pics?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheesypoof has been picking on me today


shut up you rude idiot


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hot Korean Girl was not at her desk


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pics?


of an empty desk?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> of an empty desk?



 Don't be a smartarse!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> of an empty desk?



I would


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that was to nipsla not you
> 
> offline on thursday and friday... madness!



Not my fault  Blame Editor


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Not my fault  Blame Editor



Prick 

I am gonna PM him now


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Prick
> 
> I am gonna PM him now



Good


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Not my fault  Blame Editor


I do  

I mean


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

This page looks spattered with blood.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Don't be a smartarse!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

Abusing the office facilities to clean my macbook while I have it here.  No doubt Cuntboss will be winging soon, especially as she's just tried to grass me up to the MD about something else and it's backfired on her


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> This page looks spattered with blood.


It will be soon I think


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Abusing the office facilities to clean my macbook while I have it here. No doubt Cuntboss will be winging soon, especially as she's just tried to grass me up to the MD about something else and it's backfired on her


cuntboss is a ledge


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pics?



Remind me on Monday.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I do
> 
> I mean



Well fine


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Remind me on Monday.



Doubleplusgood!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

lazyboss isn't in today - one of my colleagues has been on the phone making PERSONAL CALLS all afternoon - she does interupt them occasionally to do some work though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

I want cider now, not gym and college


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cuntboss is a ledge


Her interfering has backfired and caused more work for her


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Her interfering has backfired and caused more work for her


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I want cider now, not gym and college



I'll remember you when I'm in the pub later


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy happy joy joy


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a boner?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

she is now flirting with one of the plumbers


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she is now flirting with one of the plumbers



Is she making plumbing-related innuendos?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

I am hungry


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Is she making plumbing-related innuendos?


Her pipes need flushing out


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll remember you when I'm in the pub later


haven't you got football


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> haven't you got football



Did my hamstring in yesterday


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

I was going to the gym tonight but did my hamstring in yesterday so going to the pub


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

getting closer...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was going to the gym tonight but did my hamstring in yesterday so going to the pub



Like fuck you were....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was going to the gym tonight but did my hamstring in yesterday so going to the pub


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

he's just merged TruXta's and my posts together innit  cheeky git


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Like fuck you were....



http://www.thegoodpubguide.co.uk/pub/view/The-Gym-IP33-3AA


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

I did pull my hamstring when I made a brief ill advised football comeback after about 5 years out of the game - played on a stag weekend - didn't really stretch before - pulled them 5 minutes in  went in goal, and got clattered in a goal mouth scramble  spent the rest of the evening limping about - until the beer blotted out the pain


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> getting closer...


Dragging a bit now, I haven't really done any work for the last hour and a half


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

14 minutes  then not in til Monday - ASBO


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

am supping beer only?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

Packing up now.  Only me, Mr ManFlu and Cuntboss left and I don't want to get stuck locking up!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Packing up now. Only me, Mr ManFlu and Cuntboss left and I don't want to get stuck locking up!


I'm locking up  although I may not have to as Personalcalllady is on another phone call, said she was leaving at 4.45


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

run marty run!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

You packing a hip flask tomorrow marty? I'd bloody well bring one to an ASBO conference.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You packing a hip flask tomorrow marty? I'd bloody well bring one to an ASBO conference.


I will bring a flagon of chucklehead cider


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

right

Lock up drag
then
bus drag
tube drag
beer drag
train drag
dinner drag
tv drag
bed drag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right
> 
> Lock up drag
> then
> ...



An orderly life


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

I better get going too...

cycle drag
gym drag
cycle drag
tea drag
cycle drag
college drag
cycle drag
*cider* drag!!!!
bed drag


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Speaking of cider, I had one of those Westons vintage ciders last night. Got quite tipsy on a single (large) bottle


----------



## Me76 (Nov 24, 2011)

After having a little wobble this morning and then procrastinating all afternoon I am now stuck here until I finish this here thing.

About another half hour I reckon.


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

Had a great email today. Addressed to 'The Chief Lieutenants Of Our Evil Housing Association'. Proceeded to describe his neighbour as a 'rectal trauma' and implored us to 'get DEFRA's badger culling unit to gas him and his family'. He signed off with a flourish: 'May your corn grow high and your goats be plentiful'. 

He is far and away my favourite resident at the moment.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 24, 2011)

off


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> Had a great email today. Addressed to 'The Chief Lieutenants Of Our Evil Housing Association'. Proceeded to describe his neighbour as a 'rectal trauma' and implored us to 'get DEFRA's badger culling unit to gas him and his family'. He signed off with a flourish: 'May your corn grow high and your goats be plentiful'.
> 
> He is far and away my favourite resident at the moment.



Actual l.o.l.


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Actual l.o.l.


There were many of them in the office too. Girl I sit next too reckons he'd been studying this famous letter of complaint to Richard Branson but I think he had a far better command of vitriol and a slightly surreal edge that I like too. He put his address as 'Our Hill Of Happiness'.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2011)

Sofa drag.  Washing up drag soon


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> There were many of them in the office too. Girl I sit next too reckons he'd been studying this famous letter of complaint to Richard Branson but I think he had a far better command of vitriol and a slightly surreal edge that I like too. He put his address as 'Our Hill Of Happiness'.



That's what I call the SO's pudenda*.

* not actually true


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> He is far and away my favourite resident at the moment.



That is miles of win 

My fail is that I have to do something that arrived at 17:25 before I leave


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Ahahahahahaaaaaa!

Actually come to think of it I won't be out of here for another hour myself.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Actually come to think of it I won't be out of here for another hour myself.



Ahahahahahaaaaaa!

 us


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah, it could be worse, I could NOT be going to the pub after...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Still here btw


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm at home. And on drugs.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Wish I could smoke at my desk


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wish I could smoke my desk



Me too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Me too.



If we had our own company and office we would smoke and all sorts.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

You missed my creative editing of your post didn't you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You missed my creative editing of your post didn't you?



Sorry


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

Tis forgiven, at this late hour it's all I can do not to fall asleep.

That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Closer


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

back in the office for my tea, but no work, QI is on


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Gone....

Pub......

Soon.....


----------



## machine cat (Nov 24, 2011)

cider drag win


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2011)

i'm too busy these daze


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone too hungover to post then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Morning

Awoken this morning by a mystery cunt hammering on the front door.  No one there when I got the window about 5 seconds later though


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Morning.

External meeting today which means I have to buy a travel card and claim on expenses.  Which also means that as I am meeting my mates in town tonight, my drink travel is on work.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Train drag.
Orpington soon.


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

This is going to be one long, shitty day. Nice to go out two nights on the trot and remind yourself you have a life outside work , but paying for it this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2011)

At Asb conference, I have registered, got my delegate pack, wearing my name badge , and have had a coffee plus 4 mini Danish pastries


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Having first conference cigarette of the day .


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

marty21 said:
			
		

> At Asb conference, I have registered, got my delegate pack, wearing my name badge , and have had a coffee plus 4 mini Danish pastries



Only 4? Man up!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only 4? Man up!


innit, stuff 10 in your bag at least


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

ringo said:
			
		

> This is going to be one long, shitty day. Nice to go out two nights on the trot and remind yourself you have a life outside work , but paying for it this morning.



Showing ya age ringo


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Not only is it Friday (Friday Friday), but it's mass office curry day. We've all chipped in a fiver, and a local restaurant are bringing in about a metric tonne of lush Indian food for lunch. Boomshakalaka.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> At Asb conference, I have registered, got my delegate pack, wearing my name badge , and have had a coffee plus 4 mini Danish pastries


The more pastries you eat, the better value your attendance is for the hard-working British tax-payer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Delivery drag.  Got 2 pizza ovens outside that we can't unload because they're too big have been loaded wrong and Rugby Boss is kicking off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Delivery drag.  Got 2 pizza ovens outside that we can't unload because they're too big have been loaded wrong and Rugby Boss is kicking off



I will have one cheers


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will have one cheers


Can you pop up and help us unload?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Can you pop up and help us unload?



As in physically or in an advisory capacity?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> As in physically or in an advisory capacity?


I'm sure adding another cook to the mix will definitely help


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Weekend plans, news, sleaze?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Mornimg all - I am eating dry cereal because I can't be arsed to go to the fridge and get some (half-frozen milk). I am such a lazy slut


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

News: I am leaving early today.
Sleaze: I have a nice red bra on.
Weekend: too much to do


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weekend plans, news, sleaze?



It's all about the leaving drinks for me. Had one yesterday, another one today and yet another one tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> Sleaze: I have a nice red bra on.



Pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> News: I am leaving early today.
> Sleaze: I have a nice red bra on.
> Weekend: too much to do


I have a red bra on too! A red and white spotty one. With matching knicks!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Sleaze: my cousin found a vibrator in her back garden. She denies all knowledge and says someone must have thrown it over the fence from the park behind her house 

Shall see if I can grab the photo off FB...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Wicked vibrator scandal


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent. Have you called the local paper?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

lol... do you reckon it's hers hiccup? 

(I read that as Me76's cousin - my brain isn't working right!)

red bra...


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

No but I shall encourage her to do so.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

First drag in Orpington. Does not look like it has a KFC.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Where you off to Badgers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Here it is



That is brilliant! Just brilliant


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

Morning all! Have just got up. <yawns stretches> Good work on the pastries marty. And good work on the bra and knicks, girls. The naked thread demands pics when you get home later of course.

I just typed that as 'bran and knicks' A sort of reverse-Freudian slip where I think of breakfast instead of sex.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> lol... do you reckon it's hers hiccup?
> 
> (I read that as Me76's cousin - my brain isn't working right!)



tbh she's the last person in the world I'd imagine would own one. But then it's always the quiet ones innit...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> Where you off to Badgers?



Royal Tunbridge Wells 

Hoping for a free lunch and an early end to the week.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:
			
		

> tbh she's the last person in the world I'd imagine would own one. But then it's always the quiet ones innit...



Is she fit?


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Royal Tunbridge Wells


It's just like everyone says isn't it?


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

Took me a while to work out if that was a pic up Bee's top or down it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:
			
		

> It's just like everyone says isn't it?



Not there yet. Trains have been on strike or something. I don't think I have been to TW before. I anticipate seeing the train station, inside of a car and an office.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is she fit?


does someone need to be fit to have a vibrator?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am very confused as to how my cousin has got on this thread.  Especially as I haven't spoken to any of them for about 15 years


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> does someone need to be fit to have a vibrator?



No. Just building a mental image.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> does someone need to be fit to have a vibrator?


Depends how big and heavy it is I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Me76 said:
			
		

> I am very confused as to how my cousin has got on this thread.  Especially as I haven't spoken to any of them for about 15 years



Cousin?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is she fit?


I feel like answering that question would be a bit...incestuous.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I feel like answering that question would be a bit...incestuous.



I will just guess then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Depends how big and heavy it is I suppose


That one does look quite hefty with a number of speed settings...*cough*...in my limited experience of course ...*cough*!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Friday sleaze drag


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cousin?


vvv


Biddlybee said:


> (I read that as Me76's cousin - my brain isn't working right!)


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Showing ya age ringo



'sright, feeling it. Did just managed to slope off for a 45 minute tea break, which has eased the pain. Now my boss has gone and arranged a lunchtime meeting


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

I have no idea how old most people on this thread are. I've met marty* and mc, but the rest of you...

ringo: 40?
badgers: 29?
biddlybee: 27?
me76: 35?
QofG: 37?
NVP:...fuck knows
Truxta: late 20s? I dunno
neonwilderness: early 20s?

*who is eternally youthful


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

Swarthy looking lot round Tunbridge Wells. Not very regal for a Royal place.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

27... get in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have no idea how old most people on this thread are. I've met marty* and mc, but the rest of you...
> 
> ringo: 40?
> badgers: 29?
> ...



Oooh I'll settle for 37  I only know I am slightly younger than marty but more or less old enough to be neon's mum


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup, how old are you? 

34?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have no idea how old most people on this thread are. I've met marty* and mc, but the rest of you...
> 
> ringo: 40?
> badgers: 29?
> ...



That's flattering, but I'm actually 35.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

I will take 29 and say no more


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hiccup, how old are you?
> 
> 34?


Close, I'm 33.

Have...have we met? I think maybe we have, years ago at an Offline.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will take 29 and say no more





hiccup said:


> Close, I'm 33.
> 
> Have...have we met? I think maybe we have, years ago at an Offline.


I don't know, maybe   but we're the same age, I'm sticking with 27 though, that's better than 52!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

You got me on the nose hiccup.  Although I am not sure if this is a good thing or not.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

lol... what's your username again love?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> lol... what's your username again love?


For reference, if you are ever unsure, it's conveniently listed over there <<


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Me76 said:


> You got me on the nose hiccup. Although I am not sure if this is a good thing or not.


Lucky guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2011)

oi oi 

we've gone bloody nearly 13,700 posts and it's time for a new thread


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2011)

ohmygodimsohungovericouldcry

*voms*


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> ohmygodimsohungovericouldcry
> 
> *voms*



I'm fine. Moderation is me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> ohmygodimsohungovericouldcry
> 
> *voms*


haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> ohmygodimsohungovericouldcry
> 
> *voms*


are you at work?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Me76 said:


> You got me on the nose hiccup. Although I am not sure if this is a good thing or not.





Me76 said:


> For reference, if you are ever unsure, it's conveniently listed over there <<


are you being funny or am I being stupid?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> are you at work?



Yes.  I'm sat at my desk whimpering slightly


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have no idea how old most people on this thread are. I've met marty* and mc, but the rest of you...
> 
> ringo: 40?



Not bad, 41. Yesterday I felt 25, today more like 55.


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

I've just wasted loads of time constructing a window on my screen with loads of data flying across it, like I'm doing loads of work. In the time it took me to do it I could have done loads of work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Yes. I'm sat at my desk whimpering slightly


caff for lunch, or sausage bap, chips, something like that. You DJing tonight again?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> caff for lunch, or sausage bap, chips, something like that. You DJing tonight again?



I had a cheese toastie for breakfast but I defo need some lard at lunch.  (((my diet)))

Yep - DJing again tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

hardcore  

mmmmmmmmmm... toastie, I need a toastie


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

The lunch curry has arrived. I can smell it. Hungry...


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> NVP:...fuck knows



... is the right answer.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have no idea how old most people on this thread are. I've met marty* and mc, but the rest of you...
> 
> ringo: 40?
> badgers: 29?
> ...



Me: 43

Alreet all! Been twatting about doing memos, writing xmas pomes, honing competition poem, and reviewing a legal doc - pooped!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Deep curry joy:


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Me: 43
> 
> Alreet all! Been twatting about doing memos, writing xmas pomes, honing competition poem, and reviewing a legal doc - pooped!


How could I forget you?

Would have said...39


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Where's neon? Do you think he is trapped inside a pizza oven


----------



## idumea (Nov 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Yes. I'm sat at my desk whimpering slightly



i feel your pain.

i was dead impressed at my own ability to shift my loudly-proclaimed goalposts. "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night." "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night and drink _more than one pint._" "I'm going to leave by nine." "I'm going to leave by eleven." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home _where the driver can see me." _


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where's neon? Do you think he is trapped inside a pizza oven


like mumbles in the fireplace?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> like mumbles in the fireplace?



It could - _should -_ become a feature. Naked men in small spaces


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2011)

idumea said:


> i feel your pain.
> 
> i was dead impressed at my own ability to shift my loudly-proclaimed goalposts. "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night." "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night and drink _more than one pint._" "I'm going to leave by nine." "I'm going to leave by eleven." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home _where the driver can see me." _



Stirling work madam 

I probably would have been fine but for a number of factors:

1. I arrived too late for the alleged free nibbles. Therefore I had no dinner.
2. I was given large glasses of wine cos they were free. 
3. I then proceeded to have a number (somewhere between 3 and 10? - I genuinely don't know) of further glasses of wine after the free bar stopped.
4. I had a whiskey when I got home cos it seemed like a good idea.



I'm in my mid 30s ffs. You'd have thought I'd have learnt by now


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> How could I forget you?
> 
> Would have said...39


Oo fuckinell, just a mere 4 years younger eh? Twat


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

I only got 6 swiped off, take what you can get


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

idumea said:


> i feel your pain.
> 
> i was dead impressed at my own ability to shift my loudly-proclaimed goalposts. "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night." "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night and drink _more than one pint._" "I'm going to leave by nine." "I'm going to leave by eleven." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home _where the driver can see me." _


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

idumea said:


> i was dead impressed at my own ability to shift my loudly-proclaimed goalposts. "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night." "I'm not going to go to the Albert on a work night and drink _more than one pint._" "I'm going to leave by nine." "I'm going to leave by eleven." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home." "I'm not going to drink on the bus home _where the driver can see me." _


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Stirling work madam
> 
> I probably would have been fine but for a number of factors:
> 
> ...


Weird innit, how after YEARS of drinking, getting drunk and suffering vile hangovers, we still manage to convince ourselves (whilst under the influence) that IT WILL BE ALRIGHT TOMORROW, there won't be a hangover, and even if there is it'll be fiiiiine.

And it never, ever, is


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

I only drank 5 pints all last week. Haven't touched a drop this week at all. I think there's something fucking wrong with me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> I only drank 5 pints all last week. Haven't touched a drop this week at all. I think there's something fucking wrong with me.


if you want a drink have one, if you don't don't, it's wrong when you start thinking one or the other is wrong  (I know what I mean! )


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

Not drinking is wrong. Sorry. Rules is rules.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> Not drinking is wrong. Sorry. Rules is rules.


fucking stupid rule imo.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm not being entirely serious. I was off me nut last night.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> neonwilderness: early 20s?


That would have been right a few years ago 

(I'm 27)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Am I the oldest on here then? You big bunch of CUNTS!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> are you being funny or am I being stupid?


I'm not sure any more. In fact looking back I'm not sure I knew what was going on at any point.  It's been a long week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm not being entirely serious. I was off me nut last night.


I know, but some people do think like that... "you don't drink _every_ night? Fucking wrong un "


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where's neon? Do you think he is trapped inside a pizza oven


Had someone come in to do a product demo, I've been vacuum packing pasta and marinading marshmallows


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Am I the oldest on here then? You big bunch of CUNTS!


Think of it this way: you are the most wise.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Am I the oldest on here then? You big bunch of CUNTS!


I've heard you don't look a day over 40 in that nuddy pic  

reckon Pickman's might beat you


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm 41, soj. You're only mildly ancient compared to me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh I'll settle for 37  I only know I am slightly younger than marty but more or less old enough to be neon's mum




Am I the youngest regular dragger?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm 41, soj. You're only mildly ancient compared to me.


I'd have pinned you at 37/38 


neonwilderness said:


> Am I the youngest regular dragger?


same age as mc no?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> reckon Pickman's might beat you


He is an Elder Thing


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

I would've thought most of you were late 30's / early 40's, Bee early 30's, neon and machine cat who are in their 20's, Me76 and yu_gi-oh late twenties perhaps? Soj late 70's due to her taste in music.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'm not sure any more. In fact looking back I'm not sure I knew what was going on at any point. It's been a long week.


 I was guessing that hiccup guessed that 76 was your year of birth


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Think of it this way: you are the most wise.



That's, errr, really quite debatable



Biddlybee said:


> I've heard you don't look a day over 40 in that nuddy pic



Cheeky mare - a teenager is what some people said  Course, my face weren't showing on it 



NVP said:


> I'm 41, soj. You're only mildly ancient compared to me.



*raises eyebrow*



NVP said:


> Soj late 70's due to her taste in music.


!!! You WHAT?  Cheekeh monkeh - I like all kinds I do


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That's, errr, really quite debatable
> 
> ...



You try and pay someone a compliment...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cheeky mare - a teenager is what some people said  Course, my face weren't showing on it


yeh, well I'm guessing cos I never fuckin saw it


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

I did.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm gonna post pics then set of fire alarms in your office


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> yeh, well I'm guessing cos I never fuckin saw it



 can't help that can I?!


NVP said:


> I did.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

at both of you.

I think I need to stop drink coffee now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

I _so_ am not in the mood for work today. I just want to play!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Me too queeny - but I just want to lie down and have a nap. this virus is knocking the fucking stuffing out of me


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I _so_ am not in the mood for work today. I just want to play!


I have done this much work today -> .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Me too queeny - but I just want to lie down and have a nap. this virus is knocking the fucking stuffing out of me


(((soj)))


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

Lavender's Pasty for lunch today, people: THE PASTY OF THE GODS.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

send me one


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

Hungover Waitrose lunch failure. Tried to buy a salad, got back to the office and it was a raw cabbage and courgette side dish 

Sausage rolls it is then.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

ringo said:


> Hungover Waitrose lunch failure. Tried to buy a salad, got back to the office and it was a raw cabbage and courgette side dish
> 
> Sausage rolls it is then.


That'll teach you to buy salad for lunch. And on a Friday too...tsk.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the best I can do, sorry. The 'Large' that I've just polished off is a good couple of inches bigger than the one at the bottom of that photo. I won't need much in the way of tea tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

*sniggers*

that's quite a big fail ringo


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Rugby Boss has just brought 2 boxes of crisps (80 bags) into the office.  Free gift from a project we've just done


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> This is the best I can do, sorry. The 'Large' that I've just polished off is a good couple of inches bigger than the one at the bottom of that photo. I won't need much in the way of tea tonight.


I'm gonna have one in May


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

Serves me right for not going for a fry up


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> And on a Friday too...tsk.


I work on the theory that Friday lunchtime doesn't have to be healthy 'as it's nearly the weekend'. I'm not sure what theory this is, but it's one I follow fairly religiously. Pasty Friday is a bit of an institution for me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> This is the best I can do, sorry. The 'Large' that I've just polished off is a good couple of inches bigger than the one at the bottom of that photo. I won't need much in the way of tea tonight.


What is 'pixie steak'?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

I think he needs to try one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What is 'pixie steak'?


I haven't seen Pixie Lott about for a while 

I think I would have gone for the pork and apple pasty


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What is 'pixie steak'?


From their website: "We take only the finest Cornish Piskies, toss them in olive oil, lightly kill them and then bake them in pastry with potatoes and a geet turnip. Right on, my beauty."


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

ewww quoggy, shouldn't mess with a pasty, gotta be steak imo (or lightly killed pixies).


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't seen Pixie Lott about for a while


Turning her into a pasty would be a great service to the world.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ewww quoggy, shouldn't mess with a pasty, gotta be steak imo (or lightly killed pixies).


I did have a traditional steak Welsh oggie when we were in Cardiff last week!...Oh actually IT WAS steak and stilton


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

what's an oggie?  

I can't stop thinking about food today, and I'm hungry still, after my lunch


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

This is Lavenders Pasty Menu:







They diversify a bit as you can see, but I just stick to Large Steak. Can't be beaten. Best pasty in Penzance if not all of Cornwall.

Also, there are  bulk buy discounts if you're feeling peckish:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what's an oggie?
> 
> I can't stop thinking about food today, and I'm hungry still, after my lunch



A Welsh Cornish pasty I think!

http://www.welshoggie.co.uk/products.htm


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A Welsh Cornish pasty I think!
> 
> http://www.welshoggie.co.uk/products.htm


lol, but they can't call it a cornish pasty 

I can't eat leeks anymore


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Welsh Cornish




Pasties have Protected Status now.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2011)

If it wasn't bad enough that they were hunted to near extinction by tin miners in the 19th century, now the Welsh are claiming them as part of their heritage.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

I hate having to finish mission-critical tasks within the last 3 hours of a bleeding Friday.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I was guessing that hiccup guessed that 76 was your year of birth



It all makes sense now!!  In that case I was being decidedly unfunny and you were not being stupid!
Dur!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm now looking at recipes for tarte au citron


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

What can I steal from the office which I can make a sword scabbard out of?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

cardboard boxes?


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

Could be. Fancy dress party tomorrow, my Roman soldier/emperor costume doesn't have a belt or anything. Need to hold sword whilst drinking, so maybe a loop thing from belt.

Cable ties might do it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

That'll do it.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

ringo said:


> Could be. Fancy dress party tomorrow, my Roman soldier/emperor costume doesn't have a belt or anything. Need to hold sword whilst drinking, so maybe a loop thing from belt.
> 
> Cable ties might do it.


Not very Roman though.

You got any packing string that you could wind together to make a rope?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2011)

Cable ties solve any problem.  In fact an Urbanites child (I will name no names ) was wearing a cable tie belt on a recent camping trip as they had forgotten hers


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

cardboard covered in tin foil worked when we were little  (for a sword, not a belt)


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

No string here. Cable ties might do it, just spotted some of those black velcro jobs, even better.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

I missed the scabbard bit, you already have your sword!

pics


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

My share


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

S&V? Win


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep 

There's also a box of pickled onion McCoys.  Although they are rugby themed and called pickled scrumion, which looks like pickled scrotum from a distance


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Me76 said:


> It all makes sense now!! In that case I was being decidedly unfunny and you were not being stupid!
> Dur!!!


Could easily have been me being the stupid one  (not that I'm calling you stupid, maybe a tiny bit)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have just completed our annual staff survey.  I decided to be honest on the tick a box bits but did not add comments.


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I missed the scabbard bit, you already have your sword!
> 
> pics



Promised the littluns we'd get a pic. Maz is Cleopatra


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Cable ties solve any problem.



And duct tape.  With those two items I can fix fucking ANYTHING man - from stringing up tarps made out of ponchos, to sticking wing mirrors back  on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Am aiming for a 4.30pm finish today, hee hee!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

I will also be cunting off then 

My turn to check the answer phone tomorrow though


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> And duct tape. With those two items I can fix fucking ANYTHING man - from stringing up tarps made out of ponchos, to sticking wing mirrors back on



Definitely taking duct tape, these costumes are so thin they might tear at the first drunken stumble.

6 minutes to go.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

ringo said:


> What can I steal from the office which I can make a sword scabbard out of?


You could prise the lcd screen out of a monitor and fold it into a scabbard shape.

Make sure there's a picture of a scabbard on it before you prise it out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2011)

Right, I am cunting off - good weekend y'all!


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

Offski


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Cunts the lot o ya


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2011)

Going!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

Where's







?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Awwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe he fell down the well in tunbridge?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am working in one of the rented desks we have up town because of meeting old work people tonight.  They have now said they are not meeting until 6pm. 

I have sent pleading e-mail to one person telling her she has to leave earlier.

Although tbh, I may well just get there and sit with a pint and a book like a proper Bill No Mates.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Sitting in a pub with a pint and a book is one of the nicest things there is. I'd do that and tell them to take their time.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

It is true. I normally get grumpy about other people turning up to socialise when I do that though.

Plus I will then have to go through the saving an area for all of us when it's just me. and I hate people who do that.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, good point, everyone hates those seat saving people. Especially on a friday night.

Can of cider in the park?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe he fell down the well in tunbridge?



Fell down a barrel more like it.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think a slow stroll down there on a crisp November evening instead of getting the bus and then it will probably take me forever to get served anyway.

Have a good weekend draggers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

fell down a well in a barrel?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2011)

Am on train drag to Bromley. Not fun on a Friday


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

that's not the way to the pub 

I've off home drink, drugs, cake, sleep.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2011)

Pub, then dinner, then more pub, then bed.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2011)

36


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> I would've thought most of you were late 30's / early 40's, Bee early 30's, neon and machine cat who are in their 20's, Me76 and yu_gi-oh late twenties perhaps? Soj late 70's due to her taste in music.


that's correct , I'm definitely not 46, oh no, no way.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm so tired today due to being out dancing last night (sober) and getting up at 6am....I have had to stay office based all alone as I could not get the petrol cap off my car to fill up and the empty light is on. My colleagues have kindly sorted that out but not offered me lunch.... still 3.5 hours till hometime then rinse & repeat.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2011)

New Albert drag. A disconcerting smell of fresh paint in the air. Decent layout.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2011)

Mornin'!


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning all. This week broken up by strike on Weds. Other than that I'd pay very good money to go back to bed right now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Was a struggle to get up today. Still got that nasty feeling a cold is coming my way


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning all. This week broken up by strike on Weds. Other than that I'd pay very good money to go back to bed right now.


mine too - looking forward to the anger


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Stewart Lee was excellent on Saturday night. Really good stand up and I highly recommend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:
			
		

> mine too - looking forward to the anger



My anger is worse. I am not on strike


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My anger is worse. I am not on strike


  good!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning all. This week broken up by strike on Weds. Other than that I'd pay very good money to go back to bed right now.


on a course tomorrow, off on weds, early finish on thurs and off early again on friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stewart Lee was excellent on Saturday night. Really good stand up and I highly recommend.


he lives round my way


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> Stewart Lee was excellent on Saturday night. Really good stand up and I highly recommend.


I'm tempted to book when he's up here, not sure who I'd go with though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

did i say i fucking hate monday mornings btw?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning!

Train was late this morning which meant my gym session time was cut in half. But I am cunting off at 3.30pm today to go and watch football with the prawn sandwich brigade in the Board room which I am excited about.  They are going to feed me _three_ times!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did i say i fucking hate monday mornings btw?


I think that's taken as read for everyone round here


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Big Boss has decided to work from home this morning which means we don't have our catch up.  Normally this wouldn;t be a problem but She needs to give me feedback on a load of stuff and I can't really get on with anything until she has done that.

Oh well - no work this morning, through no fault of my own for a change.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he lives round my way



Say hi from me.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey drag. Nightmare week ahead. See you Friday!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2011)

*click*

And we're back in the room


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Our office is running at 40% staff turnout today.


----------



## idumea (Nov 28, 2011)

Horror drag on way to work. Got up early so I thought I'd be all good and take the bus (takes double the time of the train but costs half the price, and I'm dead broke at the moment.) Realised about ten minutes into the journey I'd forgotten my headphones (untold misery lies ahead for me at work today then, unless I can borrow someone's ) then got stuck next to a woman loudly bollocking her daughter on the phone for what seemed like forever. Argh.

Please be better, rest of Monday.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2011)

morning all 

another 4 day week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning all - one of the director's leaving drag this evening. I intend to get pissed


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning, coldfrostycarwindscreenscraping morning here - but very pretty to look at.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

Sideshow Boss is back after her week's break....she better have brought us a treat


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Our office is running at 40% staff turnout today.



Just me now. What to do.....?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just me now. What to do.....?



Shut up shop?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just me now. What to do.....?


Surf for porn? Have a wank? Surf for wank porn? Then sleep. Then repeat.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2011)

Am only in the office three days this week. Strike on Wednesday, and off to Southampton on Friday to film a man talking about the Titanic. Not really done much filming before. Could be interesting.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ...Surf for wank porn?...


Is there another sort?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

I started off relatively cheerful this morning - especially for a Monday.  This has gradually faded and I feel as grumpy as shit now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

I am bored. Loads to do and can't get started.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning!  I am WELL again!!  *dances round room*

I haven't blown my nose for over a day now!!!   had the world's worst hangover yesterday mind.  Had a lock in after the gig, crawled out at 2.30, went home and continued drinking, spliffing, singing and playing.  Finally got to bed about 5.30. Fuck ME I was ill yesterday.  Great excuse to have a massive curry though


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am bored. Loads to do and can't get started.



^ This.

Thinking of lunch now.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am bored. Loads to do and can't get started.



I can get started, but not on work.
My morning has been taken up by Amazon browsing and pondering the correct answer to the great cauli cheese/gravy debate.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have to buy the Big Boss a BD pressie at lunch time.  Currently, not one of the SMT has actually given me any cold hard cash.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> pondering the correct answer to the great cauli cheese/gravy debate.


What are your conclusions so far?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have to buy the Big Boss a BD pressie at lunch time. Currently, not one of the SMT has actually given me any cold hard cash.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I can get started, but not on work.
> My morning has been taken up by Amazon browsing and pondering the correct answer to the great cauli cheese/gravy debate.



Gravy is allowed with cauliflower cheese my world!

I can take a lunch hour today as I am here 'till 5.30pm. Am considering John Lewis and Debenhams on Oxford Street for a bit of gift shopping


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> What are your conclusions so far?



I still think it's wrong, but I do like tarannau's 'carrot dam' suggestion.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

The menu for our Christmas lunch has been circulated:

Starters

Roasted plum tomato & baby basil soup with crème fraîche

Scottish smoked salmon with brown bread, fresh lemon, capers and onion rings

Duck & chicken parfait served with toasted brioche and winter chutney

Grilled Portabella mushroom with garlic & chilli oil, topped with watercress

Mains

Roast turkey roulade with sage, onion & cranberry stuffing, roast potatoes, pigs in blankets

seasonal vegetables and gravy

Grilled rump steak served with chips, mushroom, grilled tomato and cracked black pepper sauce

Slow-cooked pork belly glazed in maple syrup with a light jus, served with braised red cabbage

and crisp home-made onion rings

Black olive & onion tart, cumin-roasted vegetables, crisp home-made onion rings and smoked tomato dressing

Scottish salmon wrapped in filo pastry and mascarpone on a bed of beetroot, spinach and new potatoes

Desserts

Christmas pudding served with brandy cream

Raspberry crème brûlée

Chocolate Yule log served with winter berries and fresh cream

Beechdean Farmhouse Dairy ice-cream with a home-baked cookie

Cappuccino cheesecake with mocha sauce

I think I'm going to go for smoked salmon, rump steak and raspberry creme brulee


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The menu for our Christmas lunch has been circulated



Grilled Portabella mushroom with garlic & chilli oil, topped with watercress
Roast turkey roulade with sage, onion & cranberry stuffing, roast potatoes, pigs in blankets seasonal vegetables and gravy
Beechdean Farmhouse Dairy ice-cream with a home-baked cookie


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Grilled Portabella mushroom with garlic & chilli oil, topped with watercress
> Roast turkey roulade with sage, onion & cranberry stuffing, roast potatoes, pigs in blankets seasonal vegetables and gravy
> Beechdean Farmhouse Dairy ice-cream with a home-baked cookie


Same for me I reckon, it all looks good though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Same for me I reckon, it all looks good though



I did hover between the turkey and steak main course. Turkey is my choice for my work Christmas meal but you can have too much, hence the deliberation.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

We eat quite a lot of turkey throughout the year so I'm happy to go for something else on this occasion.



neonwilderness said:


> Same for me I reckon, it all looks good though



It's the same place we went to a month or so ago for Reluctant Retirer's leaving lunch and the food was as good as it sounded on the menu.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The menu for our Christmas lunch has been circulated:


This is an awesome menu and I had great trouble deciding.
Duck & chicken parfait served with toasted brioche and winter chutney
Grilled rump steak served with chips, mushroom, grilled tomato and cracked black pepper sauce
Beechdean Farmhouse Dairy ice-cream with a home-baked cookie


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he lives round my way


I've seen him a few times on Church St


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

lunch was disappointing - chicken and bacon sarnie of a cup of tea - normally I wouldn't be disappointed with this - but on Friday I had 3 courses at the conference and now I want this every day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Heinz Farmers' Market Plum Tomato & Basil Soup with Crème Fraiche for lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've seen him a few times on Church St



Say hi from me.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

All day breakfast sarnie and a grab bag of Walkers cheese'n'onions. Coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

I've just been out to buy an advent calendar for the boy and I got 2 on BOGOF so we've got an office advent calendar too.
I am now eating leftover roast dinner (with cauli cheese, but without gravy)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Say hi from me.


I will


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will



Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just been out to buy an advent calendar for the boy and I got 2 on BOGOF so we've got an office advent calendar too.



Chocolate?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chocolate?



Of course, Caburys chocolate.
Is there any point in a non-chocolate advent calendar?

Apart from this one of course:

http://shop.lego.com/en-GB/LEGO-City-Advent-Calendar-7553


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Alcohol advent calendar?
Or possibly jam advent calendar?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

a Sausage Advent Calendar


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Alcohol advent calendar?
> Or possibly jam advent calendar?



http://www.funny-games.biz/pictures/2240-alcohol-advent-calendar.html

I was about to say that you couldn't get alcohol advent calendars, but it seems you can (if you make one yourself)


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> http://www.funny-games.biz/pictures/2240-alcohol-advent-calendar.html
> 
> I was about to say that you couldn't get alcohol advent calendars, but it seems you can (if you make one yourself)



ETA: I've found the perfect one for you Badgers:

http://lovelypackage.com/konecke-advent-sausage/


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a Sausage Advent Calendar



Please see my post above


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Win


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heinz Farmers' Market Plum Tomato & Basil Soup with Crème Fraiche for lunch.



Bit disappointing this. Not bad but a teeny bit bland. I have improved it by using pork scratchings as croutons


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bit disappointing this. Not bad but a teeny bit bland. I have improved it by using pork scratchings as croutons


maybe some tomato sauce flavoured hoola hoops?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> maybe some tomato sauce flavoured hoola hoops?



Doubt I will have it again, but if I do then will try this or Frazzles.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2011)

lunch was party leftovers and two packets of quavers


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

We are having great issues with temperature control in the office at the moment.

I admit that I always run hot, but HRA seems to freeze once it gets below 17c.  Window open and shut all the time.  It doesn't help that the radiator is stuck to on either


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Corporate Man is coughing, I am sniffing 

Sick office is ill


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The menu for our Christmas lunch has been circulated:
> 
> Starters
> 
> Roasted plum tomato & baby basil soup with crème fraîche





Badgers said:


> Heinz Farmers' Market Plum Tomato & Basil Soup with Crème Fraiche for lunch.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Cauli cheese with gravy? Heinous.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



Good spot sir


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 28, 2011)

Quick fire question,

in work lingo, what does 'Vanilla Model' mean?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> We are having great issues with temperature control in the office at the moment.
> 
> I admit that I always run hot, but HRA seems to freeze once it gets below 17c. Window open and shut all the time. It doesn't help that the radiator is stuck to on either



don't get me started  office is stifling in the summer - as one colleague feels that the temperature is artic if it is below 90  now she's feeling the cold even though the c/h is on and I'm sweating


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> in work lingo, what does 'Vanilla Model' mean?



Means plain or basic


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't get me started  office is stifling in the summer - as one colleague feels that the temperature is artic if it is below 90  now she's feeling the cold even though the c/h is on and I'm sweating



I feel your pain.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

I am hoping tonight the buffet will include some more "almost vegan" sandwiches


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Means plain or basic



Thanks!

(draggers seem to know everything, from the real name of Greyskull's Battle Cat to grown up work words).


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have just found out I'm going to be an Auntie again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Corporate Man's brother is in trouble. Seems he went out boozing and while under the influence put down a large deposit on a dog 

His wife was not pleased it seems. Partly because she does not like dogs. Partly because they already have 2 Labrador's in their normal sized family home. Mainly though because this is a Great Dane


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man's brother is in trouble. Seems he went out boozing and while under the influence put down a large deposit on a dog
> 
> His wife was not pleased it seems. Partly because she does not like dogs. Partly because they already have 2 Labrador's in their normal sized family home. Mainly though because this is a Great Dane


This story is full of complete win to me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

49,509 posts now!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've seen him a few times on Church St


he's often seen sitting in the spence bakery with his kids, looking grumpy in a kind of "don't speak to me if you don't know me" way


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man's brother is in trouble. Seems he went out boozing and while under the influence put down a large deposit on a dog



It puts BoatieBloke's drunken, inadvisable iTunes purchases into perspective, that's for sure


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he's often seen sitting in the spence bakery with his kids, looking grumpy in a kind of "don't speak to me if you don't know me" way



I like him more and more


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

drunk tenant in reception talking to colleague - she wanted a hug  colleague refused hug


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he's often seen sitting in the spence bakery with his kids, looking grumpy in a kind of "don't speak to me if you don't know me" way


I have seen his grumpy face in there


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> drunk tenant in reception talking to colleague - she wanted a hug  colleague refused hug





Sometimes the work must make you all jaded.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man's brother is in trouble. Seems he went out boozing and while under the influence put down a large deposit on a dog


Who can honestly say they haven't done that?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sometimes the work must make you all jaded.


Hugging is verboten


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 49,509 posts now!!!!!!


What's your daily average?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Hugging is verboten



Gentle testicular fondling OK?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> What's your daily average?



Have no idea??


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have no idea??


Didn't it used to be on your profile?  I can't find it anywhere now.  Bloody Xenforo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> drunk tenant in reception talking to colleague - she wanted a hug  colleague refused hug


((((drunk tenant))))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

I wish there was someone I could idly flirt with at the leaving do tonight but work is sadly remiss with that sort of thing at the moment.

There will, however, be three people there who I have (pre-Mr.QofG's of course!) slept with


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish there was someone I could idly flirt with at the leaving do tonight but work is sadly remiss with that sort of thing at the moment.
> 
> There will, however, be three people there who I have (pre-Mr.QofG's of course!) slept with



and


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish there was someone I could idly flirt with at the leaving do tonight but work is sadly remiss with that sort of thing at the moment.
> 
> There will, however, be three people there who I have (pre-Mr.QofG's of course!) slept with



Class stuff there Qoggy. Nobody you fancy but three you have nailed 

As a percentage of the entire male workforce how many would 3 be?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gentle testicular fondling OK?


compulsory


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Class stuff there Qoggy. Nobody you fancy but three you have nailed
> 
> As a percentage of the entire male workforce how many would 3 be?


100%?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 100%?



133.33% I would guess given the postman is a bloke?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ((((drunk tenant))))


we have quite a few who over-refresh before coming to see us


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 133.33% I would guess given the postman is a bloke?


have you factored in delivery men, random passer-bys, and street drinkers?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we have quite a few who over-refresh before coming to see us



Jealous


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2011)

This hour is dragging.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Didn't it used to be on your profile? I can't find it anywhere now. Bloody Xenforo



It's gone and not coming back AFAIK. Shame, I would've loved to have had a graph showing my weekly post count across my entire posting history. Bet last year was pretty... busy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Class stuff there Qoggy. Nobody you fancy but three you have nailed
> 
> As a percentage of the entire male workforce how many would 3 be?


Erm...only one still works here now, however, when all 3 were around about a fifth! However when you discount the gay element of the workforce it gets closer to a third


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's gone and not coming back AFAIK. Shame, I would've loved to have had a graph showing my weekly post count across my entire posting history. Bet last year was pretty... busy.


it's not gone. click on your name and a box comes up with various info, including "messages" which is your number of posts. similarly, if you click onto your name in that box, you go to a profile page that contains your number of posts.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we have quite a few who over-refresh before coming to see us


i think i got a bit over refreshed yesterday, all catching up with me now.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's not gone. click on your name and a box comes up with various info, including "messages" which is your number of posts. similarly, if you click onto your name in that box, you go to a profile page that contains your number of posts.



Yeah, but on your old profile it had an average posts per day count. Didn't it


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Off!

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i got a bit over refreshed yesterday, all catching up with me now.



I was not refreshed all weekend


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's not gone. click on your name and a box comes up with various info, including "messages" which is your number of posts. similarly, if you click onto your name in that box, you go to a profile page that contains your number of posts.



I thought we were on about the posts per day ratio? That's gone AFAIK.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was not refreshed all weekend



Really 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ug-action-for-your-delectation.274873/page-97

Post 2891


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I thought we were on about the posts per day ratio? That's gone AFAIK.


ah, you're right on that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

I've just made a cup of tea...where's neon...neon, I'VE JUST MDE A CUP OF TEA!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Still not _EVEN_ 4pm _FFS_!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

i need 7 more likes to hit 500.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i need 7 more likes to hit 500.....



Got ya back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I may flirt with the HR man - a sweet word and a flash of my ankles and I could be coming in at 10.00am again!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 28, 2011)

need cider


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

yes, i was thinking i might need to go to the pub for a debrief this evening.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i need 7 more likes to hit 500.....


500!!!!! thanks chaps and chapesses


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like cider but going to be good tonight. Home, chores, healthy dinner and early night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would like cider but going to be good tonight. Home, chores, healthy dinner and early night.


This post will only be made better if, by 10.30pm, there is another photo of you looking glassy eyed and with a large envelope on your head


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 28, 2011)

off, night all, good luck with the flirting tonight Qoggie


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would like cider but going to be good tonight. Home, chores, healthy dinner and early night.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe just the one then?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

One Jeroboam-size Weston's Vintage?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2011)

Sooooo hungy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2011)

It has been a tram of a drag today and I am outta here


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Gah, stuck here for a couple more hours.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

I may put some more slap on in a minute - gotta look good for my three ex-lovers


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2011)

Started a flurry of leave booking today by getting my Xmas time off in before anyone else. I work the morning of the 22nd then I'm off right through to Jan 3rd. This lot I work for give you a half day at Xmas I just discovered.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally off. The rest of the the week's gonna make today feel like kindergarten.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2011)

I think think I may have accidentally quite a bit of red wine. Now listening to The Communards on the train home "Never can say goodbye"!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think think I may have accidentally quite a bit of red wine. Now listening to The Communards on the train home "Never can day goodbye"!



The Communards were made for listening to at an inappropriate volume on public transport whilst rather tipsy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't drag me this way...... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Damn cold has crept in a little more on this Loseday morning  Not enough to actually claim illness but enough to make things ache


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

bad times

I'm going to drive in - I'm expecting a traffic jam on the way


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

Just trying to work up the enthusiasm and energy for wet bike drag.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

marty21 said:
			
		

> I'm going to drive in - I'm expecting a traffic jam on the way



My bus is in a jam right now. Car with a PA system on the roof is belting out something nobody can hear. So far so Loseday


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

train was packed and twice as slow as usual. not the best of starts


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Many racists on the train?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

Tired drag, gonna be a long fucking day. As will tomorrow and the day after.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning.  Got in accidently early today but as Big Boss is out this afternoon I should be able to leave early too.

Lots to do today and I'm not really in the mood tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

LateLateLateLate today. I blame the racists on public transport and the bankers and the Jews and the strikers


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Many racists on the train?





Not that I was aware of.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

Arses, I forgot my lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Arses, I forgot my lunch.



Takeaway? 

What is worst is when you make yourself a nice lunch then leave it on the side


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

people are in a good mood


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Takeaway?



guess where i will be going at lunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> guess where i will be going at lunch



K.....


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Takeaway?
> 
> What is worst is when you make yourself a nice lunch then leave it on the side


There are very few takeaway options round here. There's an M&S on the retail park next door, and a chip shop about a 10 minute walk away. The nearest KFC must be 2 or 3 miles away. I shall most likely throw myself upon the mercy of the canteen...which, having just checked today's menu, might be ok - gammon steak, egg and chips


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think think I may have accidentally quite a bit of red wine. Now listening to The Communards on the train home "Never can say goodbye"!



I do hope you were singing along in a drunken fashion


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning all!!

Out on the red wine last night - not feeling too bad this morning considering. Am awaiting reports from other staff members who were in a worse state than me


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Takeaway?
> 
> What is worst is when you make yourself a nice lunch then leave it on the side



That's always really bad news for me as the dogs will have eaten it by the time I get home


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

The cleaner is having a good moan about cuntboss today


----------



## sojourner (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning.  Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

Traffic was horrendous so missed the 9am team meeting  on my slow way up the Camden Road, there was an old fellah crouching, he looked in pain, as I neared him, I realised that he had his trousers below his knees, and was directing his piss between his legs on to the pavement  Stay classy Camden


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I shall most likely throw myself upon the mercy of the canteen...which, having just checked today's menu, might be ok - gammon steak, egg and chips



At least it is egg and not pineapple


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.


 Hope it goes okay soj


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.





Hope the send off is fitting x


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> K.....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.


Hope it goes ok.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


>



Wicked Zinger?
8 piece Bargain Bucket?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.



Wishing you strength Soj


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.




MD was at a funeral of a guy he used to work with (one of the bosses of a supplier of ours) last week.  He had Italian roots (although apart from his surname you wouldn't have known) and apparently they played the theme from The Godfather as the coffin was carried out of the church


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wicked Zinger?
> 8 piece Bargain Bucket?



I may just point randomly at the menu.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

Possible Marmite shortage on the horizon?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-15933599



> A large-scale clean-up operation is under way after a tanker carrying more than 20 tonnes of yeast extract overturned on the M1.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.



Hope everything goes ok soj.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Possible Marmite shortage on the horizon?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-15933599



Future Self was late to work because of this


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning. Grim day here - it's me other mates funeral today.



Chin up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may just point randomly at the menu.



machine cat: Can I have the menu please.
KFC worker: The menu is up there sir.
machine cat: No, I am saying can I *have the menu* please.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Future Self was late to work because of this


Is his car now full of buckets of Marmite?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Possible Marmite shortage on the horizon?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-15933599


20 tonnes of marmite! Drool.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers All - gonna be weird, seeing the same faces again so soon.  His family will have organised this one - unlike my other mate, he did have some, and they're good people.


----------



## idumea (Nov 29, 2011)

i was just coming here to post the marmite story...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 20 tonnes of marmite! Drool.



I would strip you naked Qoggy and roll you down the M1


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is his car now full of buckets of Marmite?



Well, the funny thing is that he lives in Hull - nowhere near Sheffield!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well, the funny thing is that he lives in Hull - nowhere near Sheffield!


He must have diverted when he heard the news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

We are awaiting the leftovers from last night's party. I have my eye on some mini-cupcakes


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

My most recently viewed items on Amazon:

*Recently Viewed Items*





The Guild Handbook of Scientific Illustration
Elaine R. S. Hodges
Hardcover





KRAKEN Black Spiced Rum 70cl Bottle
Kraken





BBC In Concert: Live At The Phoenix Festival (1994)
Carter USM
MP3 Download





SanDisk 16GB microSDHC Memory Card
SanDisk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

AVEO Water Bottle 0.35lt Purple ​
Aladdin
£7.00






HTC Sensation Sim Free Mobile Phone ​
£499.99 £329.99


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

Chairs by Paul Lamond Games



LEGO Technic Flatbed Truck Toy by LEGO



Galt Horrible History - Putrid Pirates by Galt



Bath Stickers - Dressing Dolls

Just bought the Lego Technic thing for the boy (I suspect the Bloke will like this very much too!)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

I only have 15 items in my Amazon wishlist at the moment


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

I want to play but can't find where this information is


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

Lego Technic ftw. I got myself a helicopter/plane set a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I want to play but can't find where this information is



I went to my basket and the recently viewed items were on the right hand side


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I went to my basket and the recently viewed items were on the right hand side


Thanking you







Joseph Joseph Garlic Rocker by Joseph Joseph



The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Wii) by Nintendo



Driver San Francisco (Xbox 360) by Ubisoft



Toshiba Satellite R850-169 15.6 inch (Intel Core i5-2410M Processor, 2.3 GHz, RAM 6GB, HDD 640GB, Windows7 Home Premium, Bluetooth) by Toshiba


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure that was really worth it in the end.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

The only thing I actually bought form my list was the memory card. That illustration book is, like, £100 or something stupid.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't have any recently viewed items  But this is my wish list....in case anyone wants to play secret santa 
#1.





*On Board Flight 666* by Iron Maiden (Author), John McMurtrie (Photographer)
*£12.50*
2.





*The Holy Thief* by William Ryan (Author)
*£6.39*
3.





*The Cold Commands (Gollancz S.F.)* by Richard Morgan (Author)
*£6.41*
4.





*The Inbetweeners Soundtrack* ~ Various Artists
*£5.99*
5.





*The Fear Index* by Robert Harris (Author)
*£8.55*
6.





*Homicide: Life on the Street - The Complete Collection [DVD]* *DVD* ~ Richard Belzer
*£52.99*
7.





*Colditz - The Complete BBC Collection (with 5 Limited Edition Art Cards & Collector's Booklet) [DVD]* *DVD* ~ Jack Hedley
*£29.97*
8.





*The Fuller Memorandum (Laundry 3)* by Charles Stross (Author)
*£4.59*
9.





*Surface Detail (Culture Novels)* by Iain M. Banks (Author)
*£4.79*
10.





*Kraken* by China Mieville (Author)
*£4.55*
11.





*Embassytown* by China Mieville (Author)
*£9.02*

12.





*The Dervish House (Gollancz S.F.)* by Ian McDonald (Author)
*£5.12*
13.





*Jar City (Reykjavik Murder Mysteries 1)* by Arnaldur Indridason (Author)
*£4.87*


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't get on amazon at work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

Will someone come and make me a cup of tea please? I can offer a mini-cupcake and some egg sarnies in return.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

Getting hungry now.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Getting hungry now.


I'm starving - lunch soon - Sausage and Egg sarnie at that Portuguese Cafe I think


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been doing an application form at work - for another job here (so I'm allowed to do that in work time ) so dull  and seeing my numerous previous jobs floating past me - and writing the same stuff I've written on loads of other applications before


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will someone come and make me a cup of tea please? I can offer a mini-cupcake and some egg sarnies in return.



Go on neon put the kettle on!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Go on neon put the kettle on!


He is ignoring my tea-less state. No mini cupcake for neon!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

AARRGGHH!  In office on my own with annoying HR Consultant


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> AARRGGHH! In office on my own with annoying HR Consultant



Anything bad to report yet?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anything bad to report yet?


I know that her anti biotics are making her wee a lot.  I didn't even ask.  This came out of the blue.

I want to cry slightly.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

queue was too long at KFC


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> queue was too long at KFC


Broken Britain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> queue was too long at KFC


Nooooooo


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

fave cafe was fucking closed *shakes fist* so went to another one -corned beef tomato and onion roll and a cup of tea - it was ok, wasn't as good as the sausage and egg sarnie I usually have


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heinz Farmers' Market Plum Tomato & Basil Soup with Crème Fraiche for lunch.





Badgers said:


> Bit disappointing this. Not bad but a teeny bit bland. I have improved it by using pork scratchings as croutons


I'm trying this today.  Not too bad, I'd recommend the Aldi one over this though.  Might be ok with some pasta and a bit of chorizo for a lazy meal


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> queue was too long at KFC



Just seen the photos. It is actually quite like Russians queueing for fast food 






Did you get it though?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Go on neon put the kettle on!





QueenOfGoths said:


> He is ignoring my tea-less state. No mini cupcake for neon!


I've been out to buy doughnuts (it always annoy Cuntboss when we get stuff and she's not here ) AND I put the kettle on when I got back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

_I_ have made _myself_ a cup of tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fave cafe was fucking closed *shakes fist* so went to another one -corned beef tomato and onion roll and a cup of tea - it was ok, wasn't as good as the sausage and egg sarnie I usually have


They have gone under because of your 'haggling'


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just seen the photos. It is actually quite like Russians queueing for fast food
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No 

Had to go to Fatso's instead.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a club sandwich today.  While I was making it in the kitchen 2 people said it was the best sandwich they had ever seen.  I think they neeed to see more sandwiches.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

Googling "Leeds Centre KFC" brought up this story which I am sure has featured on here before but amused me

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....eds/leeds_couple_s_kfc_parking_fine_1_3568168


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I had a club sandwich today. While I was making it in the kitchen 2 people said it was the best sandwich they had ever seen. I think they neeed to see more sandwiches.


you should have taken a picture


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

I gather a Coral's Betting Shop has also opened in the Merrion Centre, Leeds along with KFC....which makes me wonder if there really was a queue at KFC or _someone_ was betting his fish money, or betting money for fish


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

Yet again I got a piri piri chicken on a brown baguette. Now for some coffee. Maybe some chocolate?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I gather a Coral's Betting Shop has also opened in the Merrion Centre, Leeds along with KFC....which makes me wonder if there really was a queue at KFC or _someone_ was betting his fish money, or betting money for fish


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

please not more bad lunch news...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> please not more bad lunch news...



Still no Mr Big Shrimp 

Has been at least a month now since any sighting. There were nice looking Bumble Bee Fish there but a lot of empty tanks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still no Mr Big Shrimp
> 
> Has been at least a month now since any sighting. There were nice looking Bumble Bee Fish there but a lot of empty tanks




Though Mr. Bumble Bee Fish is very cute


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Googling "Leeds Centre KFC" brought up this story which I am sure has featured on here before but amused me
> 
> http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....eds/leeds_couple_s_kfc_parking_fine_1_3568168



I love the comments on that article


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I love the comments on that article


It is the photo of them mournfully holding up the penalty charge letters that gets me


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still no Mr Big Shrimp


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

Not even halfway through the day here


----------



## idumea (Nov 29, 2011)

((mr big shrimp))


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not even halfway through the day here


me either, sick at work, long day, don't like


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Wish I had pulled my finger out and got a tank


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> me either, sick at work, long day, don't like



Everyone is sick. Three of us here sniffing and coughing. Wifey is full of cold and at work


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

At least I'm not ill! ((BB))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

I have pigged out on leftovers from yesterday and now feel angry with myself because I am supposed to be eating healthily/on the diet today to make up for last night


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have pigged out on leftovers from yesterday and now feel angry with myself because I am supposed to be eating healthily/on the diet today to make up for last night



Water for dinner


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just had a galaxy gift thing and was very disappointed as I hadn't read the front properly and didn't know that only two of the not so square squares had caramel in.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

Time for a cup of tea and the last three bourbons


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Water for dinner


I think so - with not even a slice of lemon for taste


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

__~


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

I was doing so well this morning and I've completely lost it now.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~



want this^ but weather is not good outside


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> want this^ but weather is not good outside



Windy here and dark dark clouds


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

busy afternooon - lazyboss is off - went to a 'meeting'


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Windy here and dark dark clouds



rain is pretty bad here. hope tomorrow is not like this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> rain is pretty bad here. hope tomorrow is not like this



Rain here will wait until it is time to go home of course


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I was doing so well this morning and I've completely lost it now.



FIND IT


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

rain can come on down - I have my car


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I was doing so well this morning and I've completely lost it now.


Where did you last have it?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have excitement! I have opened a new pad of post its.  

They are yellow but the kind that are stuck to each other on alternate sides rather that just one


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I was doing so well this morning and I've completely lost it now.



Has it fallen off and rolled under your desk?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FIND IT


I'm trying - I just realised I actually have two things that have to be done before I can leave.



hiccup said:


> Where did you last have it?


I definitely had it before I went to make my lunch    It must be in the kitchen!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

http://beardhead.com/vikingcombo.html


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

fuck it i shall brave the rain just to escape the noise


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I have excitement! I have opened a new pad of post its.
> 
> They are yellow but the kind that are stuck to each other on alternate sides rather that just one


They're the best kind! You can do this with them: http://vimeo.com/1713350


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 29, 2011)

aw that picture has cheered me up...how silly does he look?....I have finished my drag till Friday (then off till Tues) but my drag was long 42 hours in 3 days with barely a break. I also got a shitty letter requesting I meet with HR & big boss about 4pm yesterday (a very formal meeting) due to my immediate boss not doing as she agreed and thus causing me not to sign my a new job description form on time so I'm being made an example of. I spoke with immediate boss today whom now recollects our conversation and is going to put it in writing and try & stop this chain of events she has started... I still need to have the meeting as I have expressed a concern which obviously is against the rules. Managed to get meeting brought forward to Friday rather than next Monday on my day off.

Whole affair made me feel rather sick yesterday as presently there is not much respect shown to people where I work. My voice will be loud at the strike rally in the morning.

apologies for hi-jacking thread with my tales of woe xx


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I also got a shitty letter requesting I meet with HR & big boss about 4pm yesterday (a very formal meeting) due to my immediate boss not doing as she agreed and thus causing me not to sign my a new job description form on time so I'm being made an example of. I spoke with immediate boss today whom now recollects our conversation and is going to put it in writing and try & stop this chain of events she has started... I still need to have the meeting as I have expressed a concern which obviously is against the rules.



Sounds all a bit  to me moons. At least immediate (cunt?)boss is admitting her faults?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> They're the best kind! You can do this with them: http://vimeo.com/1713350


Those guys look far too pleased with themselves at the end of that.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

when I leave tonight shall I say "see you tomorrow" to everyone knowing that it will be on the picket they cross?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> when I leave tonight shall I say "see you tomorrow" to everyone knowing that it will be on the picket they cross?


yes -

my office won't have a picket line as I'm the only one on strike - I told him I might be up anyway to give them stick but I won't. I'll be down the town hall , then on the march.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I told him I might be up anyway to give them stick but I won't. I'll be down the pub , then asleep on the train.



Corrected for you


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corrected for you


I think I might at some point pop into a pub for some refreshment tomorrow.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes -
> 
> my office won't have a picket line as I'm the only one on strike - I told him I might be up anyway to give them stick but I won't. I'll be down the town hall , then on the march.



I think there's only four of us outside our building tomorrow. Will picket until 10 and then head to the march.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2011)

time to go - now on strike


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> time to go - now on strike



I will be with you in spirit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Bye


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> time to go - now on strike


Same here.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bye


LOL ....I have been to Petra but didn't see no badgers only donkeys carrying fat folk up the climb to the Monastery.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Yawn. Strike day today 

Was a nice jacket potato evening last night and although I am full of snot, am feeling better today. Might have a crumpet to start the day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

I imagine the striking draggers are currently snoozing their alarm clocks. Dreaming of a world where tea and toast made itself and brought it to their bedside 

On which note I am scabbing off to work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Lovely quiet, quick moving bus today


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Marning! Transport chaos in Brixton apparently, SO just called to say that the tube was closed  due to overcrowding. Should I get the bus? That's probably gonna take forever, but it would take me right outside of work.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Marning! Transport chaos in Brixton apparently, SO just called to say that the tube was closed  due to overcrowding. Should I get the bus? That's probably gonna take forever, but it would take me right outside of work.



Bus was a dream this morning. Loads of seats and hardly anyone on or off. That was about an hour ago though, the slackers may be on them now blocking the aisles with placards


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, but you're going into no-man's land. My bus is going into town, gonna be ram-jam-a-lam I reckon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2011)

wish i was on strike today. drinking my tea slowly in solidarity, fuck you work!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, but you're going into no-man's land. My bus is going into town, gonna be ram-jam-a-lam I reckon.



Woooaaahhh Black Betty


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Nah nah nah nah nah nah rama lam!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Boss Man just phoned in 'sick'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Woooaaahhh Black Betty



tune of the week


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Alone in the office again?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Alone in the office again?



Nah. Corporate Man is almost never off and Padawan Learner is (in 2 minutes time ) supposed to be in. Just curious that an alleged Tory capitalist like Boss Man calls in sick today? I get the feeling he is sneaking off on strike


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning all - at home today, there is a man coming in to inspect my chimney - oh missus, cheeky etc...!


----------



## idumea (Nov 30, 2011)

morning draggers!

victoria station was total havoc this morning.

i just stopped by to say good luck to a load of people on picket lines at the top of my road, think they'd appreciate cake/doughnuts later around lunchtime or will that make me look like a weirdo?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

idumea said:


> morning draggers!
> 
> victoria station was total havoc this morning.
> 
> i just stopped by to say good luck to a load of people on picket lines at the top of my road, think they'd appreciate cake/doughnuts later around lunchtime or will that make me look like a weirdo?


No I think they would really appreciate it, it'd be a nice gesture 

Not sure if there are any pickets in Maidenhead - may pop out later and see.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 30, 2011)

Folk would def appreciate it. I'm public sector but my feckless union is not striking (maybe time for a change?) but I have today off and will be at the local rally/march/speeches till about 1pm then I shall go and show support to colleagues who have been on a picket line outside my place of work since 7am.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Really hungry now.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning draggers.  Strike drag here.  Lie in and about to pop and show some solidarity at the local picket


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning all

Big up to all you strikers today   I passed a load outside my local mental health clinic on my way to work, with their banners and streamers, so honked my horn, wound the window down and gave them a salute, and shouted 'YEAHHHH' - they were a bit pleased   Loads of cars and vans going past honking too

Made me all emotional, have to say. I fucking LOVE it when people fight back against such an enormous edifice


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Tired drag here, plus Cuntboss is also back which is an irritation.  At least the office is fairly quiet, so uninformed strikedrag comments are at a minimum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

The cat is being really affectionate... I do not trust this!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Morning draggers. Strike drag here. Lie in and about to pop and show some solidarity at the local picket pub



FTFY


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

still in loads of pain drag here, day won't be as long and might go visit some pickets on my lunch break if I feel better.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> FTFY



Marty is already there I would wager


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think they're open yet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I don't think they're open yet



You think that would stop Marty?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I don't think they're open yet



I know at least one in Brixton that is most definitely open at this hour.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

marty would not be in Brixton at this hour, and no probably wouldn't stop him


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty is already there I would wager


Ordering a pint and only paying for a half?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> still in loads of pain drag here, day won't be as long and might go visit some pickets on my lunch break if I feel better.


S'up Bee, with the pain like?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> marty would not be in Brixton at this hour, and no probably wouldn't stop him



I'm sure there's a 'Spoons up his way as well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> S'up Bee, with the pain like?


same old same old, fucked up insides  <- grin and bear it, not laughing, well laughing a little so I don't cry


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> same old same old, fucked up insides



Have your man be gentler next time?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

ha ha ha


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> same old same old, fucked up insides  <- grin and bear it, not laughing, well laughing a little so I don't cry


Awww, still not sorted out then


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ha ha ha



Sowwy...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Not lunchtime yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Awww, still not sorted out then


nope, over two years and counting, running out of strength tbh.. they sell it in Sainsburys? 


TruXta said:


> Sowwy...


was on a plate tbf


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Strike __~


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

There is talk of early leaving today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm going boxing after work


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is talk of early leaving today


It's not even lunch time yet


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> FTFY



Not just yet.  Have just had a solidarity fry up in the Phoenix though 

Great turn out at the rally in Windrush Square.  Big old picket outside the town hall and lot's of drivers beeping in support


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Lunch today:



> Chicken salad and pitta bread
> Jacket potato with cheese



I have a teaspoon and a knife


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I'm going to nickname the new(ish) salesman Mr Bullshit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I'm going to nickname the new(ish) salesman Mr Bullshit



Man of the people is he?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Not just yet. Have just had a solidarity fry up in the Phoenix though



So is the rule that everything is 'solidarity' today? Is it rude to nip off for a solidarity wank in the bogs?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So is the rule that everything is 'solidarity' today? Is it rude to nip off for a solidarity wank in the bogs?



The workers will thank you for your support


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Man of the people is he?


He seems quite competent, but comes out with some complete bollocks at times.  He's just been buying a new car and has been looking round for a few weeks.  Every day he has come out with some story about a great deal he almost got but either turned it down/it had been sold/whatever


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

Chimney man - well men - have been here. They sent me outside to see the brush poking out of the top of the chimney and waggled it around so I could make a wish  which was very sweet!

So, tonight we can make a real fire!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So is the rule that everything is 'solidarity' today?


I'm hoping for solidarity tea on the table when I get home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm hoping for solidarity tea on the table when I get home



I am hoping that poor striking wifey is not too cold out on the picket lines


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am hoping that poor striking wifey is not too cold out on the picket lines


Have they not got a solidarity bonfire going yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

I can see the fire making is going to go well

Me: "We'll need some firelighters, kindling and smallish logs"
Mr. QofG's: "Logs!!...(snigger)....okay. Err...what's kindling?"

I have images of me and Mr. Kippers completely covered in soot with just our eyes showing


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can see the fire making is going to go well


Do what Ms Neon's dad does with their rayburn, shove anything flammable in and blowtorch it to death then cover it in coal once it's going.  Seems to work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have a teaspoon and a knife



Hungry


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am hoping that poor striking wifey is not too cold out on the picket lines


is she still in bed?  


Badgers said:


> Hungry


I'm picturing you poking your potato with a plastic teaspoon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> is she still in bed?



Shhhhhh 



Biddlybee said:


> I'm picturing you poking your potato with a plastic teaspoon



I am walking to the charity shop to buy a fork


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

News from machine cat:



> Leeds strike update: march was good. Too many people to fit into the rally square. Numbers estimate - fucking thousands


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Going for a solidarity sandwich, or something


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got solidarity ryvita


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Padawan Learner is 'marching' to the shop to get me a solidarity fork


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

he's going _for_ you?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

He's going for _you_?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

He's _going_ for you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> News from machine cat:



I imagine he is outside KFC shouting through a megaphone


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> he's going _for_ you?





TruXta said:


> He's going for _you_?





Biddlybee said:


> He's _going_ for you?



Yes 
_Yes_
_Yes_!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

well trained.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Or well brained.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

wrong thread fred.​


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> nope, over two years and counting, running out of strength tbh.. they sell it in Sainsburys?
> was on a plate tbf


Bloody ell love - that's proper pants that is


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can see the fire making is going to go well
> 
> Me: "We'll need some firelighters, kindling and smallish logs"
> Mr. QofG's: "Logs!!...(snigger)....okay. Err...what's kindling?"
> ...


Have you made fires before queeny?  I can make them due to watching me mother all those years.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Have you made fires before queeny?



Only in men's loins


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like all the strikes up here have gone shopping, it's just taken 40 minutes to get to Asda and back (usually takes about 15)


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2011)

ello draggers, I am at work and not striking (because my union isn't today ).
There were colleagues from another union (who are striking) handing out leaflets when I came into work but most cars weren't stopping.
I stopped and took a leaflet and had a nice long chat with them (much to the annoyance of the people behind me).
I am still showing my solidarity though, I haven't done anything that's related to work today at all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I am still showing my solidarity though, I haven't done anything that's related to work today at all.



We do what we can


----------



## Me76 (Nov 30, 2011)

It is very lucky that SMT has gone into a meeting as one of them was about to get a slap in the chops.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only in men's loins


Not JUST men's, bajjy, you heteronormative cunt you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Have you made fires before queeny? I can make them due to watching me mother all those years.


Me too - had fires when I was a kid and remember seeing my Mum and Dad making them, and helping to make them myself, so I'm hoping it all come back to me


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Just walked past Dennis Wise who was sat outside a caff. Was tempted to ask him what he thought about Newcastle this season. Alas my courage failed.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

There appears to be some kind of dubious looking cash in hand deal going on in the warehouse with a scrap man


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do what Ms Neon's dad does with their rayburn, shove anything flammable in and blowtorch it to death then cover it in coal once it's going. Seems to work



We used to do this to the burner on the boat, works a treat. We also used to keep the stubs of old candles and chuck one of them on if it was being a bastard to light.  I really miss my burner


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Not JUST men's, bajjy, you heteronormative cunt you


depends what "making fire" is  quoggy might've only done that in men's loins


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> depends what "making fire" is  quoggy might've only done that in men's loins



warm, sticky fire


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Potato was a bit disappointing.







Warmed in a microwave with no butter or black pepper


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

that looks rank Badgers


----------



## kittyP (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am hoping that poor striking wifey is not too cold out on the picket lines



Fudge you!!!

I am on strike but poorly! The school is closed so point proved


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that looks rank Badgers



This is what I am reduced to


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Potato was a bit disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has it still got its plastic wrapper on it ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has it still got its plastic wrapper on it ?


looks a bit shiny doesn't it?  


kittyP said:


> Fudge you!!!
> 
> I am on strike but poorly! The school is closed so point proved


touchy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Fudge you!!!
> 
> I am on strike but poorly! The school is closed so point proved



xxxxx


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has it still got its plastic wrapper on it ?





Biddlybee said:


> looks a bit shiny doesn't it?



It is in a tupperware.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is in a tupperware.


I laugh, but I've just finished my lunch and hungry already


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has it still got its plastic wrapper on it ?





Biddlybee said:


> looks a bit shiny doesn't it?


Cheese slices?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is in a tupperware.


Looks like tupperware cheese to me!

Btw - anyone else been to a tupperware party? Between the ages of 10 and 11 there seemed to be one every week. We had loads of those long tupperware spoons that you used to get the dregs out of salad cream bottles. I loved them as a kid


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

Not since I was little, but when we were in Canada stumbled on a whole tupperware shop  

Proper tupperware, not pretend


----------



## idumea (Nov 30, 2011)

good advice, draggers 

There's a bakery across the road from my office, so I got them to do a gift box of little cakes and pastries. I took them to the picket line and one of the women there was so chuffed she gave me a massive hug.


----------



## idumea (Nov 30, 2011)

#showyoursolidaritybyawkwardlyhandingoverbakedgoods


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm unliking that, because what you did was good


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Just had a call from the police 

Apparently they are trying to track down someone with my name (not me) and are phoning everyone in the area with that name


----------



## idumea (Nov 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a call from the police
> 
> Apparently they are trying to track down someone with my name (not me) and are phoning everyone in the area with that name



my best friend's dad's name is peter sutcliffe. they're the same age, lived in the same town and went to the same school. it's a common name up north apparently...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a call from the police
> 
> Apparently they are trying to track down someone with my name (not me) and are phoning everyone in the area with that name


OMG what have you they done ....is it aggravated Findus Crispy Pancake theft


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a call from the police
> 
> Apparently they are trying to track down someone with my name (not me) and are phoning everyone in the area with that name



Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a call from the police
> 
> Apparently they are trying to track down someone with my name (not me) and are phoning everyone in the area with that name



Known accomplice of the 'Hackney Haggler' who was seen earlier today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

idumea said:


> my best friend's dad's name is peter sutcliffe. they're the same age, lived in the same town and went to the same school. it's a common name up north apparently...


One of my lecturers at uni had the surname Sutcliffe.  We used to call him Peter, obviously not to his face though 



QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG what have you they done ....is it aggravated Findus Crsipy Pancake theft




Dunno, they didn't elaborate, it was a detective though so must be something fairly serious.  He just asked if I used to live in an area and when I said no he said it wasn't me they were after.  Although if I had been up to no good I wouldn't have said yes either


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

SLEEEEEEEEPY! And I've got still got God knows how many more hours to go.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Still sleepy. Maybe a coffee and a __~ is the way to go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

has everyone else gone to sleep?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Strike naps?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

solidarity naps.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Scab naps?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting ready to cunt off right on 5


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

4


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

3?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

profit!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

I am packing up


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Quitting?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Quitting?



Winning at quitting


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2011)

ooh, 6 months tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2011)

great day ! I was out for several hours before I succumbed to a refresment stop! - not until 2pm! Rally at the town hall at about 10 (had a BK breakfast just before) then marched down to Lincoln's Inn - where I took the above photo - then on towards the Embankment - where refreshment was taken at 2 pubs - The Wellington and Nell Gwynne's - the march was disappearing towards the Embankment by then, so I hopped on a tube - Solidarity Comrades! xx


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2011)

Going!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## moonsi til (Nov 30, 2011)

oh had a call at 5pm asking me to work a 13hr shift tomorrow as colleague has chest pains and had been worrying about her workload tomorrow as there is a lot going on. I'm very fond of this colleague and I am really hoping she is well (has gone to emergency docs) and as the work she had on is something I do to but would cause other staff to want to put names in hat not to do... so I said yes to a extra shift! I was going to try and get Friday off instead but my colleague started to talk of needing cover for then so it's a extra shift. Oh well the extra money is always required!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had the best of all worlds today. I was out supporting the strikers but getting paid to do so.  And it meant getting home early.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah-oof.... Finally fucking off. Not a great day all in all. Want beer and spliff nao.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ah-oof.... Finally fucking off. Not a great day all in all. Want beer and spliff nao.


long drag is long.


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> great day ! I was out for several hours before I succumbed to a refresment stop! - not until 2pm! Rally at the town hall at about 10 (had a BK breakfast just before) then marched down to Lincoln's Inn - where I took the above photo - then on towards the Embankment - where refreshment was taken at 2 pubs - The Wellington and Nell Gwynne's - the march was disappearing towards the Embankment by then, so I hopped on a tube - Solidarity Comrades! xx


Slightly less militant strike action from me. Had a lie in, a full English brekkie then went for a nice walk on the cliffs until the weather turned.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

It did start raining at one point and I started looking for a pub, somewhere to shelter, but it held off until I got to a pub


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

Bit weird me striking tbh as my employers aren't the cause of all this but my old pension from previous employment is under attack. Not sure my solidarity will stretch to another one tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

It'll be a while to the next one, if there is another one - I've a feeling there may be some deal though.


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

For all Camerons 'damp squib' talk I think we made our point. I hope there'll be a sensible negotiation now instead of a bunch of empty sabre-rattling.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

He didn't do himself any favours - but then neither did Ed - disgraceful that the Labour party had an official position of not supporting the strike -


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He didn't do himself any favours - but then neither did Ed - disgraceful that the Labour party had an official position of not supporting the strike -


it's only to be expected from a pack of shitferbrains cunts like the labour leadership


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

First I wake up to the new Google page, and now the Winterval forum in all its gory Technicolour screams pink and Disney at me. Then I think I've got to be at work til very late again. God, this weekend, I swear I'm gonna sleep more than stay awake.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

morning. 

tension already


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

Morning!  Book  launch tonight dahlinks!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning! Book launch tonight dahlinks!!!



I've already said good luck on the tea thread, but it can be said more than once - well done and good luck.

I have a Johnny Cash earworm this morning.

"She was low down and trifling, she was cold and mean.
Kind of evil makes me want to get my sub-machine.
Delia's gone, one more round, Delia's gone"

I like to pretend he's singing about Delia Smith


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheers Boatie!!  Eeee, am all exciiiited!  Fuck knows what I'm gonna wear.  Probably yet another checked shirt!  Although I do have a really nice cream coloured one with a faint paisley pattern silhouetted on it.  I'd have to fucking iron it though.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning! Book launch tonight dahlinks!!!



Good luck!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good luck!


Ta chap!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning! Book launch tonight dahlinks!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning! Book launch tonight dahlinks!!!


Good luck 

Sore neck drag here.  Woke up lying weirdly so I am slightly crippled


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck, soj.

Back to the office drag.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sore neck drag here. Woke up lying weirdly so I am slightly crippled



Why did you choose to lie weirdly?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

The lye is a lie!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheers all!!

neon - I do that all the fucking time.  Incredibly tiresome.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why did you choose to lye weirdly?


Thought it would be best in case the pigs were watching me


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> neon - I do that all the fucking time. Incredibly tiresome.


It was interesting driving to work not being able to look right properly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Thought it would be best in case the pigs were watching me



You should have asked the polis how many other people in your area have your name....then you should have stolen those people's identities


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It was interesting driving to work not being able to look right properly


A friend's grandma always used to take ages driving anywhere because she refused to do right hand turns. She had worked out and memorised huge intricate looping routes all round west London that enabled her to only ever make left hand turns.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A friend's grandma always used to take ages driving anywhere because she refused to do right hand turns. She had worked out and memorised huge intricate looping routes all round west London that enabled her to only ever make left hand turns.



Dirk Gently did that caper too


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good luck!


this ^^


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

meeting with lazyboss in a minute -  on the plus side - just applied for another job here (pretty similar to my current job) so hopefully will be able to jump ship before it goes belly up


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

A ship going belly up would be an impressive sight


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A ship going belly up would be an impressive sight


I'll be able to watch from the shore


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A ship going belly up would be an impressive sight



Not as good as a shop but iswym


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A friend's grandma always used to take ages driving anywhere because she refused to do right hand turns. She had worked out and memorised huge intricate looping routes all round west London that enabled her to only ever make left hand turns.


My old boss used to do that too!!  Fucks sake.  How to make your life harder!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

You just know that when someone prefaces what they say with "I don't mean to sound anal but..." that they _do_ mean to sound, and in fact are, anal


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A friend's grandma always used to take ages driving anywhere because she refused to do right hand turns. She had worked out and memorised huge intricate looping routes all round west London that enabled her to only ever make left hand turns.




I've had to start doing this on my way home from work.  My usual route gets blocked by queueing traffic for the Metro Centre between about now and Christmas and no cunt ever lets you out


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Meeting was supposed to start at 11   and I want my lunch at 12


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've had to start doing this on my way home from work. My usual route gets blocked by queueing traffic for the Metro Centre between about now and Christmas and no cunt ever lets you out


do you drive a BMW?


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've had to start doing this on my way home from work. My usual route gets blocked by queueing traffic for the Metro Centre between about now and Christmas and no cunt ever lets you out


 I once got stuck in a 3 hour traffic jam outside the Metro Centre just before Christmas  ... actually, maybe it was the Trafford Centre. Somewhere up north anyway


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Meeting was supposed to start at 11  and I want my lunch at 12


Just get up and leave at exactly 12, even if he's mid-sentence


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Meeting was supposed to start at 11  and I want my lunch at 12



What food is laid on at the meeting?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> do you drive a BMW?


If I drove a BMW I would just be able to pull out regardless


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What food is laid on at the meeting?


It will be just like that


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I once got stuck in a 3 hour traffic jam outside the Metro Centre just before Christmas  ... actually, maybe it was the Trafford Centre. Somewhere up north anyway


Did Gazza bring you a dressing gown and some fried chicken?  If not you must have been at the Trafford Centre.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Where do the draggers stand on the Pizza Hut Buffet?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If I drove a BMW I would just be able to pull out regardless


oh yeah, we all let out beamers !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do the draggers stand on the Pizza Hut Buffet?


I have partaken of such and found it.....acceptable!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

lunch plans? I have one of these to eat:


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do the draggers stand on the Pizza Hut Buffet?



I enjoyed it at the time but made me sick.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have partaken of such and found it.....acceptable!



It is '_acceptable_' isn't it? When someone uses the terms 'pizza', 'buffet' and 'all you can eat' in one sentence you get images of this but the reality is almost always this isn't it? For £7 + drink you can eat a lot but I find it a bit shit. The pasta is especially disappointing.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pizza average, pasta shit, salad bar great.

Although I haven't stepped foot in a Pizza Hut for about 6 years so I don't know if standards have changed in that time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is '_acceptable_' isn't it? When someone uses the terms 'pizza', 'buffet' and 'all you can eat' in one sentence you get images of this but the reality is almost always this isn't it? For £7 + drink you can eat a lot but I find it a bit shit. The pasta is especially disappointing.





machine cat said:


> I enjoyed it at the time but made me sick.



Yeah it sounds a good deal but it generally ends up meaning some slightly crispy bits of pizza and rib-sticking pasta which leaves me feeling constipated for 3 days....which I conveniently forget the next time I think "mmmmm....pizza buffet"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans? I have one of these to eat:


Do your bowels need a clear out or something? You _know_ it's only going to end in trouble


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Pizza average, pasta shit, salad bar great.



The pizza menu:

Margherita - Okay
Double Pepperoni - Win (but not actually double) 
Hawaiian - Fail
Veggie Supreme - Okay 
Managers' Special - Rarely seen


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do your bowels need a clear out or something? You _know_ it's only going to end in trouble



Once the cider hits at around 6pm it will be a sprint


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans? I have one of these to eat:


uh ho


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do your bowels need a clear out or something? You _know_ it's only going to end in trouble



nah, it'll be alright


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

I used to work for Pizza Hut

don't eat anything in there

*sneezes*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I used to work for Pizza Hut
> 
> don't eat anything in there
> 
> *sneezes*



I used to work there too.
Quite liked it actually


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

20 minute meeting - lunch is saved!

Also told lazyboss I was thinking of jumping ship - he seemed remarkably un-upset


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do the draggers stand on the Pizza Hut Buffet?


Always too much time spent waiting for them to bring out some more pizza, then a mini-scrum when they do.

I like the croutons you get at the salad bar though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Also told lazyboss I was thinking of jumping ship - he seemed remarkably un-upset



He likes you long time


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I used to work there too.
> Quite liked it actually


tips were shit - although I later found out that the 'senior' waiter was robbing us


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nah, it'll be alright


O rly


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Always too much time spent waiting for them to bring out some more pizza, then a mini-scrum when they do.



It is harsh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tips were shit - although I later found out that the 'senior' waiter was robbing us



I was the manager of a couple. It was great being 18/19 working with a waiting staff made up of mainly 16-18 year old girls. I never abused my position and gave professional, unbiased interviews.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was the manager of a couple. It was great being 18/19 working with a waiting staff made up of mainly 16-18 year old girls. I never abused my position and gave professional, unbiased interviews.


the senior waiter was shagging 3 of the waitresses - he sorted out their schedules with the manager so the 3 were never working together - he was a playa

I do miss Swansea Pizza Hut


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I do miss Swansea Pizza Hut



I did enjoy the pizza days 

Ate so fucking many you would think I was sick of them by now.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> O rly



it'll be fine, seriously.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I did enjoy the pizza days
> 
> Ate so fucking many you would think I was sick of them by now.


I was there for about 6 months, money came in handy as I was a stoodent - and the pizzas came in handy for my house mates as I did get sick of them towards the end


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was there for about 6 months, money came in handy as I was a stoodent - and the pizzas came in handy for my house mates as I did get sick of them towards the end



I did a stint at Domino's too. This was worse for the chick action but preferred the pizzas. It was also a lot less formal and we often (not the bikers) got drunk on shift. Food swaps with BK happened regularly


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2011)

Arrgh - I keep thinking it's Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Lunch Time


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> oh yeah, we all let out beamers !


I could just cut you up, no need to wait to be let out


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

stagg chilli was lush


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Still inside you?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I could just cut you up, no need to wait to be let out


I am going to get in my car RIGHT NOW, and drive to Geordie land and let you do that - because it is Christmas


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still inside you?


This was the first post of the new page - with no other information, I had to assume that this was sexual


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still inside you?



so far so good


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> so far so good



Good news 

Any update on the KFC debacle yet?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> so far so good


it is sexual


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still inside you?





marty21 said:


> This was the first post of the new page - with no other information, I had to assume that this was sexual





machine cat said:


> so far so good


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news
> 
> Any update on the KFC debacle yet?



Still massive queues that will take up most of my lunch break


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

> trim a tree
> Hosted by Roz and Stu
> Roz and Stu wanted to remind you that trim a tree is coming up on 12/03/2011 at 7:30 PM.
> 
> Your current reply: Not Yet Replied



I don't know Roz or Stu, but checking the invite the event seems to be taking place in New York.  If tickets are included I might be tempted to go


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Lunch was a so-so chicken bacon baguette. Coffee and choc time.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Still massive queues that will take up most of my lunch break



Would they take a phone order?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lunch was a so-so chicken bacon baguette. Coffee and choc time.



Usual place?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Usual place?



Indeed. L'Excellent.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't know Roz or Stu, but checking the invite the event seems to be taking place in New York. If tickets are included I might be tempted to go


Reply along the lines of

"Hi Roz. Hi Stu. I'm _really_ looking forward to....'trimming your tree'...huh, huh...huh, huh"

which should guarantee that they never invite you anywhere ever again!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2011)

my head is hot and hurts... I *might* not go to college tonight


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would they take a phone order?



Not sure 

I think I will wait until things die down a bit first.


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

Had to go home from work today. Had this eye test thingy where they give you eyedrops to make your pupils dilate so they can take a photo of the back of your eye. One small side effect that I hadn't bargained for - you then can't fucking see for hours after.  Vision just coming back now and it's _really_ patchy atm. You should see my eyes - I look like I've just hoofed a massive load of MDMA.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

If I'd hoofed a massive load of MDMA at work, I'd definitely spin them some bullshit about eye drops.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> You should see my eyes - I look like I've just hoofed a massive load of MDMA.


Like this?


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

Really not far off.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't know Roz or Stu, but checking the invite the event seems to be taking place in New York. If tickets are included I might be tempted to go


12th March? bit early for a tree imo


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2011)

Apparently, a woman who was in the office yesterday is off sick today with flu, but has said she will be fine to come in tomorrow.

I didn;t realise there was a 24 hour version of flu


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 12th March? bit early for a tree imo


If it was March 2011 I think my RSVP might be a little late


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Had to go home from work today. Had this eye test thingy where they give you eyedrops to make your pupils dilate so they can take a photo of the back of your eye. One small side effect that I hadn't bargained for - you then can't fucking see for hours after.  Vision just coming back now and it's _really_ patchy atm. You should see my eyes - I look like I've just hoofed a massive load of MDMA.



Ooh ooh I've had that done. It's freaky isn't it 

When I had it done they checked that I wasn't driving home then sent me out into bright sunlight which was like "Fuckkkkkkkk!". I staggered to the bus stop, everything looking like it was lit by the blast from an atom bomb, and then had to ask the old ladies waiting with me what number each bus was 'cos I couldn't see


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When I had it done they checked that I wasn't driving home then sent me out into bright sunlight which was like "Fuckkkkkkkk!". I staggered to the bus stop, everything looking like it was lit by the blast from an atom bomb, and then had to ask the old ladies waiting with me what number each bus was 'cos I couldn't see


Is that an addon for Fallout?


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh ooh I've had that done. It's freaky isn't it
> 
> When I had it done they checked that I wasn't driving home then sent me out into bright sunlight which was like "Fuckkkkkkkk!". I staggered to the bus stop, everything looking like it was lit by the blast from an atom bomb, and then had to ask the old ladies waiting with me what number each bus was 'cos I couldn't see


 Yep, that's the one. Everything looked like it had this shadowy aura thing around it and was REALLY FUCKING BRIGHT.

You're all just going to say that I've just hoofed a load of MDMA at work aren't you? I think I'd better shut up.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Apparently, a woman who was in the office yesterday is off sick today with flu, but has said she will be fine to come in tomorrow.
> 
> I didn;t realise there was a 24 hour version of flu


I think the French for this is Le Hangover


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yep, that's the one. Everything looked like it had this shadowy aura thing around it and was REALLY FUCKING BRIGHT.
> 
> You're all just going to say that I've just hoofed a load of MDMA at work aren't you? I think I'd better shut up.



Once I got home I did stare at my eyes in the bathroom mirror for a while going "Looking how fucking big my pupils are?!"


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

I had to get my Mum to come and pick me up.  First thing I said to her was 'Look, I'm not on E, honest.'


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I had to get my Mum to come and pick me up.  First thing I said to her was 'Look, I'm not on E, honest.'


and your mum was like


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

I want MDMA at work


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I had to get my Mum to come and pick me up.  First thing I said to her was 'Look, I'm not on E, honest.'



Was this today or when you were 12?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

49,834 posts now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 49,834 posts now


make it count


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

When do you expect to catch me ?  57180 now

we could do a pursuit graph


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

Excellent news, cuntboss has just decided to work from home tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> When do you expect to catch me ? 57180 now
> 
> *neon* could do a pursuit graph



CFY ^


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

not long now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> CFY ^


a most excellent idea - he won't have anything else  to do tomorrow as cuntboss is away


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a most excellent idea - he won't have anything else to do tomorrow as cuntboss is away



I look forward to the graphs early tomorrow morning


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm calling it as December 2013, maybe in time for Xmas , but we'll wait for confirmation


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm going to Southampton for work-related reasons tomorrow. Just got an email saying:



> Still not had a response from [bloke we're going to meet] but he did acknowledge the date/time some weeks ago so should be expecting us.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

I am KNACKERED.  Feel like going to bed!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm going to Southampton for work-related reasons tomorrow. Just got an email saying:



Vague.

Lunch on the company?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Boss Man has gone
Corporate Man has gone

Two of us left. Yesterday Padawan Learner, Boss Man and Corporate Man left early so.........


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

D


Badgers said:


> Vague.
> 
> Lunch on the company?


Possible, but doubtful. Public sector innit. Can't be frittering away the taxpayers money at Pret a Manger.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

Hot Korean Girl is not at her desk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hot Korean Girl is not at her desk



Probably in the toilet pleasuring herself thinking of 'cute smoking man' again


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hot Korean Girl is not at her desk


she is so SELFISH


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

@ Marty

I can see your latitude place


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah fucking bollocks.  I went and paid the tiniest amount of attention to the little adrenaline worm in my belly and now the fuckers shot through my body 

Jesus I fucking HATE that.  I'm all wobbly now and sick


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Probably in the toilet pleasuring herself thinking of 'cute smoking man' again



That is exactly what I thought


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ah fucking bollocks. I went and paid the tiniest amount of attention to the little adrenaline worm in my belly and now the fuckers shot through my body
> 
> Jesus I fucking HATE that. I'm all wobbly now and sick



Have a wank and a fag. Works for me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> CFY ^




maybe


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Where are teh pics of HKG, MC? PROMISES WERE MADE.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have a wank and a fag. Works for me.


No time for a wank and not really in the mood tbh.  Will have a spliff when I get home.  This is actually a fucking stupid idea cos I'll get para, but fuck it, I'ma doing it anyway.  THEN I'll have a fag.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Where are teh pics of HKG, MC? PROMISES WERE MADE.



On Monday I forgot.
On Tuesday I forgot.
On Wednesday I was on strike.
Today I remembered and she was not there.
Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Where are teh pics of HKG, MC? PROMISES WERE MADE.



Yes please lots of photos please soon


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

I have second thoughts now. Are we badgering MC into becoming a stalker perv?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I have second thoughts now. Are we badgering MC into becoming a stalker perv?



He likes a project


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @ Marty
> 
> I can see your latitude place


saw yours earlier - there was a cop car nearby, you appeared to be chasing it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I have second thoughts now. Are we badgering MC into becoming a stalker perv?


I'm counting on it!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> On Monday I forgot.
> On Tuesday I forgot.
> On Wednesday I was on strike.
> Today I remembered and she was not there.
> Will try again tomorrow.



Get her to hold up a sign saying 'I love TruXta long time'


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2011)

what is a latitude place?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Get her to hold up a sign saying 'I love TruXta long time'



I'll pay good money for that.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2011)

Big Boss and MHRM are not in today.  HRA left at 4.

I am out of here!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He likes a project



I certainly don't mind being a stalker perv


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what is a latitude place?



Just invited you


----------



## machine cat (Dec 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Get her to hold up a sign saying 'I love TruXta long time'



Yes. That is not weird at all


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what is a latitude place?


we can see where you are  if you're phone is on and that


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I have second thoughts now. Are we badgering MC into becoming a stalker perv?


No!

he already IS one!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll pay good money for that.


just in time for Christmas


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

lazyboss is off tomorrow and not in until the 12th - we won't really notice he's away tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes. That is not weird at all



I don't think so either


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice ring


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Nice ring


Thanks - it's a Van Gogh Sunflowers Inspired Ring from the National Gallery!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Outta here! Bring on Freeday!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2011)

quoggy you're ace 



marty21 said:


> we can see where you are  if you're phone is on and that


this is a bit odd.. maybe with not my real email Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> this is a bit odd.. maybe with not my real email Badgers



You set permissions and stuff. Only a few people have mine mapped. Kitty likes watching my bus route home sometimes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

Right - I am outta here!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You set permissions and stuff. Only a few people have mine mapped. Kitty likes watching my bus route home sometimes


hehehe


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't think so either



Thanks Queenie!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> hehehe



I can see that the harlot owlsullivan is in the Albert already


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2011)

day off innit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> day off innit



Is it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

Cunting off now


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Gonna be another long night...


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2011)

Hometime!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Gonna be another long night...



Bad


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad



Yup. At least tomorrow looks fairly normal. Then again we might have to do stuff on Saturday.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

I plan to scoot off early tomorrow. Might sneak in a pint now


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Read me then


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

I'M BLIIIIIIIIIIIIND!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 1, 2011)

FFS! Caught wrong train and is stuck in St. Helier. 
Place is grim.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

At least I'm merely stuck on Park Lane.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 1, 2011)

That's very posh of you!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Actually, that's very posh of my company. And FWIW it's the dullest street in all of West Central London, nothing but posh hotels and fancy car dealerships.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You set permissions and stuff. Only a few people have mine mapped. Kitty likes watching my bus route home sometimes



You are my first pal on it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Albert drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

"Masterchef" and tea drag here


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2011)

Now able to see drag here.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Apparently, a woman who was in the office yesterday is off sick today with flu, but has said she will be fine to come in tomorrow.
> 
> I didn;t realise there was a 24 hour version of flu


There isn't, it's either a mild virus or she's telling porkie pies.

Fuckers spreading illnesses in the office


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Masterchef" and tea drag here


I'm also watching Michel and his parrot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm also watching Michel and his parrot


Josh and Ben to go I think...but that woman, Alison, scares me for some reason!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2011)

Finally fucking off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm also watching Michel and his parrot


And I also have a strange and possibly unhealthy crush on Jay Rayner


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You set permissions and stuff. Only a few people have mine mapped. Kitty likes watching my bus route home sometimes


I like watching myself on the bus sometimes - I like to see my icon moving


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And I also have a strange and possibly unhealthy crush on Jay Rayner


The fat one really gets on my nerves for some reason 

Now watching Live's Too Short, Warwick Davis has just fell in a toilet


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 1, 2011)

busy busy today & non stop from 8am till 5pm (no lunch...) so ended up with a Subway & then it cocked up dinner and I want to eat now (I won't). I have also managed to bring HR meeting forward to tomorrow with big boss so I can get it over with.....I'm sure there will be some stick I can be beaten with.


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2011)

O gods of social housing,

I offer up a prayer for easily-solved problems today and minimal hassle from the other end of the phone.
That our residents may have enjoyable weekends free from broken-down heating and neighbours threatening violence.
That housing benefit will be paid in a timely fashion without plunging people into unnecessary rent arrears.
That sales calls will be minimal and the callers will understand the word 'No'.
That no-one will decide to call me to report the fact that their neighbour is unmarried and on benefits.
That I may ease myself into a weekend of relaxation in the most seamless fashion.
Here endeth the lesson.

Amen.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2011)

Good luck with that NVP, what do you reckon your chances are?
No work for me, study drag today - I've got the write an essay and I haven't written one for 5 years 

Today's mantra should be 'stay away from urban, stay away from urban'


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Good luck with that NVP, what do you reckon your chances are?


Nil.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

morning


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

SCABS!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> SCABS!



do you want a picture of HKG or not?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 2, 2011)

Morning all!!!
Very Chritsmassy in this office today.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Gwan then.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gwan then.



got a telecon in a few minutes  but will pop out for a __~ as soon as it's finished


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Last night cycled home past that pastry chef school near Lambeth palace... mmmmmm smelled so good


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2011)

Train drag. I do like a train journey, especially on a crisp autumn morning.

Have two seats to myself...so far.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Train drag. I do like a train journey, especially on a crisp autumn morning.
> 
> Have two seats to myself...so far.



Double seat


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Actually, that's very posh of my company. And FWIW it's the dullest street in all of West Central London, nothing but posh hotels and fancy car dealerships.



I prefer to be in posh-land than St Helier.
Fuck me, that was dull, was stuck there for 20 mins waiting for train...


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2011)

London is so pretty in the sunshine. When you're heading out of it.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

where are you going hiccup?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

I smiled at the foreign tourists on the bus this morning as I wanted to make their first impression of London a pleasant one but after they had blocked first the door and then the bottom of the stairs with their luggage and themselves I fear that such an impression may not last!


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2011)

Southampton.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Lot of sailors there I hear?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

coffee, I need coffee 

ooh, I wonder how it went for soj last night.

my rage has abated a bit, I bought a new (little) christmas tree... shhhhh!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I bought a new (little) christmas tree... shhhhh!



Where from?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, I wonder how it went for soj last night.



She is lying in an expensive hotel room surrounded by groupies, empty champagne bottle and powder covered mirrors


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where from?



john lewis, I used a bit of vouchers... it's only 4ft tall... shhhhhh. Do you want our old one?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> john lewis, I used a bit of vouchers... it's only 4ft tall... shhhhhh. Do you want our old one?



That might be good babes x


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

I take it the strike is called off?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I take it the strike is called off?



It was a damp squib


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

A damn squid?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That might be good babes x


it is pop up and comes in a bag, with lights already attached, the stars and shuttlecock fairy don't come with.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> it is pop up and comes in a bag, with lights already attached, the stars and shuttlecock fairy don't come with.



The shuttlecock is a deal breaker


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> A damn squid?



DC


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am grumpy.

Lost my ring and also lost all the samples I had on my Kindle app on my phone that I was using as a kind of wish list.

Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy.



Lunch soon


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Southampton.



for work or are you being a cunt today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The shuttlecock is a deal breaker


shuttlecock fairy goes nowhere! I could throw in a rag bird, if I get round to making them, but that's my final offer.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> shuttlecock fairy goes nowhere! I could throw in a rag bird, if I get round to making them, but that's my final offer.



Deal


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Deal


*spits on hand*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> *spits on hand*



*spits on tits*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It was a damp squib


It's a good job we're not trying to organize anything serious


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

49,900 posts


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's 11 o'clock and I have done zero today.  I haven't had such a lazy day for ages.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

__~


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~


having a steaming shit?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

busy morning - I have renamed a colleague Princess Snappypants - he gets the hump with tenants at the slightest provocation and *ROARS* at them 

oh and i accidently a PS3 last night from Sainsbury's £158


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

HKG is still not at her desk.

I fear the worst


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy morning - I have renamed a colleague Princess Snappypants - he gets the hump with tenants at the slightest provocation and *ROARS* at them
> 
> oh and i accidently a PS3 last night from Sainsbury's £158



*ROARS*?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> HKG is still not at her desk.
> 
> I fear the worst


She might be just on holiday ....or at the court getting a restraining order


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> HKG is still not at her desk.
> 
> I fear the worst



Sandbagging


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sandbagging


Is that similar to teabagging ?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She might be just on holiday ....or at the court getting a restraining order



It's not stalking if she's not there.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> HKG is still not at her desk.
> 
> I fear the worst



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunch plans?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't had breakfast yet


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *ROARS*?


well, not exactly like a lion - it's an Irish phrase - means YELLING


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I haven't had breakfast yet



I had crumpets. Two with Marmite and two with Nutella


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I had crumpets. Two with Marmite and two with Nutella


I had my first marmite crumpet the other week, it was really nice  no more crumpet for me now though.

I might have museli for lunch, only other thing I've got here is cuppa soups


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Just had a pain au chocolate. Coffee no. 3 in hand.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

After yesterday's success I am having a can of Stagg for lunch again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> After yesterday's success I am having a can of Stagg for lunch again.



Maybe your tummy has acclimatised to it, like people have to do with the thinner air on Everest!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> After yesterday's success I am having a can of Stagg for lunch again.



It is like russian roulette


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Since my last post I have read one e-mail and opened a document.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe your tummy has acclimatised to it, like people have to do with the thinner air on Everest!


#

I think this must be it - went for bbq this time. It tastes ok but not spicy enough.



Badgers said:


> It is like russian roulette



I'll be fine


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Since my last post I have read one e-mail and opened a document.



Word or Excel document?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Since my last post I have read one e-mail and opened a document.


skillz


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?


Chicken, tomato and basil pasta salad here.  Hopefully Rugbyboss will be back from the crisp factory with more supplies soon too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chicken, tomato and basil pasta salad here. Hopefully Rugbyboss will be back from the crisp factory with more supplies soon too



Crisp factory?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Crisp factory?


We've just done some work at one and he has access to the factory shop.  The 80 bags (Discos and McCoys) he bought back last week have almost gone now


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Word or Excel document?


Word - some minutes I should be writing.
Instead I have been sorting out my fantasy football team and catching up with a funny argument that is going on the Miss Bimbo website.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We've just done some work at one and he has access to the factory shop. The 80 bags (Discos and McCoys) he bought back last week have almost gone now



My word that is good


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Miss Bimbo website.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.productinnovation.com/pages/crisp.html


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Have you looked it up yet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Have you looked it up yet?



Yes

Yes I have


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers... what are your lunch plans?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Badgers... what are your lunch plans?



Had lunch already.

Am WAH today 

Chicken breasts with pesto gravy and salad


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Am WAH today


not another cunt?  

(pesto gravy?)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Had lunch already.
> 
> Am WAH today
> 
> Chicken breasts with pesto gravy and salad



No kebab?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

It's panto time in the office as we try and see who has the worst panto 'stars' starring near them.

I am doing quite well - Windsor Theatre Royal is welcoming Britt Ekland, Tony Christie and Noddy over the festive season.

My colleagues are currently losing as they have Bonnie Langford at Guildford! They don't even have a well known kiddie icon or puppet.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's panto time in the office as we try and see who has the worst panto 'stars' starring near them.
> 
> I am doing quite well - Windsor Theatre Royal is welcoming Britt Ekland, Tony Christie and Noddy over the festive season.
> 
> My colleagues are currently losing as they have Bonnie Langford at Guildford! They don't even have a well known kiddie icon or puppet.


Wimbledon Theatre - which I presume is my nearest (it's where I always went as a kid anyway) has Dick Whittington. Dame Edna Everage joined by  _Dancing on Ice _champion *Sam Attwater *as Dick Whittington and Nickelodeon presenter *Anna Williamson* as Alice.

I am glad they explained the other two.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2011)

I am eating cold kedgeree and having a break from studying.

Panto stars - we've got Bobby Davro, Brian Fortuna, Jeffrey Holland and BASIL BRUSH.
Beat that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> not another cunt?



Another? I am proposal writing today so pretty easy.



Biddlybee said:


> (pesto gravy?)



Pan juices reserved from roast chicken
2 1/2 tbs plain flour
250ml dry white wine
375ml chicken stock
3 tsp pesto
Salt & freshly ground black pepper



TruXta said:


> No kebab?



Sadly not


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Another? I am proposal writing today so pretty easy.


I havehad less than 2 hours sleep, I want to work from home 

gravy sounds nice, I'd like roast chicken now


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Wimbledon Theatre - which I presume is my nearest (it's where I always went as a kid anyway) has Dick Whittington. Dame Edna Everage joined by _Dancing on Ice _champion *Sam Attwater *as Dick Whittington and Nickelodeon presenter *Anna Williamson* as Alice.
> 
> I am glad they explained the other two.



I bet Dame Edna is good in panto - are you going?
and no, I'd never heard of the other 2 either


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I havehad less than 2 hours sleep, I want to work from home





I have done quite a lot today. Also done washing and cleaned kitchen. Not bad really


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Wimbledon Theatre - which I presume is my nearest (it's where I always went as a kid anyway) has Dick Whittington. Dame Edna Everage joined by _Dancing on Ice _champion *Sam Attwater *as Dick Whittington and Nickelodeon presenter *Anna Williamson* as Alice.
> 
> I am glad they explained the other two.



Dame Edna is quite a catch!


BoatieBird said:


> I am eating cold kedgeree and having a break from studying.
> 
> Panto stars - we've got Bobby Davro, Brian Fortuna, Jeffrey Holland and BASIL BRUSH.
> 
> Beat that



I think you win - Jeffrey Holland AND Basil Brush, that is class panto-age!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have done quite a lot today. Also done washing and cleaned kitchen. Not bad really


I have too despite matchstick-eye-thing... and did laundry yesterday... still doesn't help! I want to be at home 


BoatieBird said:


> I am eating cold kedgeree and having a break from studying.


yum, I want kedgeree now too  what you studying bb?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have done quite a lot today. Also done washing and cleaned kitchen. Not bad really


How did you manage this from the office?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Have finished one page of a report. Only 30 to go. Looks like we'll have to work through the weekend. Fucking Indians.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I have too despite matchstick-eye-thing... and did laundry yesterday... still doesn't help! I want to be at home



 you got a relaxing evening ahead?



neonwilderness said:


> How did you manage this from the office?


Office?


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I bet Dame Edna is good in panto - are you going?
> and no, I'd never heard of the other 2 either


Nah - haven't been to a panto since I was about 11.

Hopefully I will have money next year and I will steal my nieces to go with.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> you got a relaxing evening ahead?


drinks after work then alabama3 in kentish town


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Have finished one page of a report. Only 30 to go. Looks like we'll have to work through the weekend. Fucking Indians.



Can't you bribe them?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> drinks after work then alabama3 in kentish town



Wicked


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wicked


lol in my state, fuck off


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I have too despite matchstick-eye-thing... and did laundry yesterday... still doesn't help! I want to be at home
> yum, I want kedgeree now too  what you studying bb?



It's a OU module called _Relationships, families and the law. _I'm writing about how cohabiting couples are at a legal disadvantage compared to their married counterparts.

I hope you can make it through the afternoon without nodding off at your desk, but at least it is Friday and the weekend beckons.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Still hungry 

Might have a Babybel fondue


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Nah - haven't been to a panto since I was about 11.
> 
> Hopefully I will have money next year and I will steal my nieces to go with.



I avoided them like the plague for years, but I've been to one every year for the last 4 years and secretly I must admit I love them (shhhhhh ).
We're going with the boy's school this year (they do a block booking so it keeps the costs down), it's the evening of his last day at school before the hols and it's a lovely way to kick of the festive season.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can't you bribe them?



They'd just take the bribe and not do it anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Panto 

When I worked at the Woking theatre panto season was like hell. It just went on and on and on and on and on. I had to do the 2pm and 7pm showings back to back. Cleaning up after the fucking kids and dealing with braying mothers  week after fucking week of that shit. Having to sit on a chair at the back as a dedicated fire marshal  with the same fucking gags over and over and over and over again.

The Rolls Royce?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Panto
> 
> When I worked at the Woking theatre panto season was like hell. It just went on and on and on and on and on. I had to do the 2pm and 7pm showings back to back. Cleaning up after the fucking kids and dealing with braying mothers  week after fucking week of that shit. Having to sit on a chair at the back as a dedicated fire marshal  with the same fucking gags over and over and over and over again.
> 
> The Rolls Royce?



 That looks....horrendous!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That looks....horrendous!



Innit 

Titanic was just as bad. It was in the cinema for ages and I kept being made to sit in that one by the 'chip on the shoulder lesbian' manager who did not appreciate my 'sexist humour' for some stupid bigoted reason. Daft ugly cow.

Good job though really. £15 to check tickets, sit and watch a film, eat the leftover hotdogs and then fuck off home. On the odd occasion I had to serve on the ice cream stand and all the fit lasses got a free bonus scoop


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It's a OU module called _Relationships, families and the law. _I'm writing about how cohabiting couples are at a legal disadvantage compared to their married counterparts.


ooh interesting 


Badgers said:


> Still hungry
> 
> Might have a Babybel fondue


they look shit 

muesli lunch done


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

dying for a pint


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

portuguese place was closed  they must be on fucking holiday  so went to nearby cafe, had a cheese and ham sandwich, the cheese was grated - I want fucking slices of cheese

fml


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> portuguese place was closed  they must be on fucking holiday  so went to nearby cafe, had a cheese and ham sandwich, *the cheese was grated - I want fucking slices of cheese*
> 
> fml


You're never happy are you !


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You're never happy are you !


I am happy regularly


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

> We have sent this email to you because your email was found on the job portals. We would like to offer you a job in our company. There are no specific requirements for this position. If you have several hours of free time a week, have some grasp of using PC (internet and office applications), and desire to make some additional income, we welcome you to our company. If you would like to find out more about this vacancy please send us your response to:
> 
> c v @ e u c v s . c o m        (delete   s p a c e s   before sending)
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Katheryn Myles is a well known web porn director


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Fuck, looks like we'll have to work the weekend too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


She should have added NO ANAL to that for the full effect!

Are you going to take up her offer?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2011)

Howdyyyy!!! Knackered! But happy   Finished me article and it's up now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck, looks like we'll have to work the weekend too.





> Tonight - drink
> Tomorrow - drink
> Sunday - small deaths


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Howdyyyy!!! Knackered! But happy  Finished me article and it's up now



Famous yet?

Don't you forget us  we are your muse


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Padawan Learner just emailed me describing the kebab


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



Oh, I'll still have a few tonight. We'll have to see abou the rest of the weekend.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just emailed me describing the kebab


He is dead to me now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He is dead to me now



The cunt has all week off next week too


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



You need to reply to this


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

I am heading out I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You need to reply to this


"Thank you so much for your kind offer. I have several hours of free time, some grasp of how to use a PC and would like to make some additional income so would be delighted to join your company

Regards

Neon

PS. NO ANAL"


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Neon no anal

rolls off the tongue


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

I am hungry still. There is a Crunchie in the fridge but it is not mine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

I may reply later


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am hungry still. There is a Crunchie in the fridge but it is not mine.


Leave a note



> IOU 1 Crunchie
> 
> The Hackney Haggler


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

The Hackney Haggler


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Today I am mainly wishing I could sneer at people/things as well as Stewart Lee.



> ITV is like a failed state, isn't it? Run by pirates and criminals. It's the Somalia of broadcasting.





> Channel 4 is like a flurry of sewage that comes into your house unbidden, whereas E4 is like you constructed a sluice to let it in


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm tired of this day already.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today I am mainly wishing I could sneer at people/things as well as Stewart Lee.


I was watching 41st Best Stand Up Ever the other night


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

beef jerky win here.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was watching 41st Best Stand Up Ever the other night



I did that this morning 

Love his work. Was great seeing him the other night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> beef jerky win here.


I've never had beef jerky, is it nice?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've never had beef jerky, is it nice?



Delicious. Like a middle class pork scratching


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

oooh, we had cayenne pork scratchings.... 



Badgers said:


> The cunt has all week off next week too


ha ha 

how was babybel fondue.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> how was babybel fondue.



Pointlessly amusing


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've never had beef jerky, is it nice?



it is lush


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Beef jerky is distinctly overrated. Dried cod is where it's at. Smells like cat piss, tastes like heaven. Cost a fortune to boot.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Beef jerky is distinctly overrated. Dried cod is where it's at. Smells like cat piss, tastes like heaven. Cost a fortune to boot.



What would you suggest for people who do not eat fish?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it is lush


British Beef Jerky?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Famous yet?
> 
> Don't you forget us  we are your muse



  Well, not quite yet bajjy. Tbh I fucking hope I don't get famous and some cunt tracks me posting history on here


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I did that this morning
> 
> Love his work. Was great seeing him the other night


Was he on form?

I may have to see if anyone is up for seeing him when he comes to Newcastle. I haven't mentioned it to Ms Neon, but I'm almost certain what her answer would be


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> British Beef Jerky?


I like the photo of it with a cool glass of beer


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What would you suggest for people who do not eat fish?



You don't eat fish? What's wrong with you?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was he on form?
> 
> I may have to see if anyone is up for seeing him when he comes to Newcastle. I haven't mentioned it to Ms Neon, but I'm almost certain what her answer would be



He was indeed. Biddly was there too. I really enjoyed the Scooby Doo metaphor for spending cuts 

I would go again given the chance.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You don't eat fish? What's wrong with you?



Fish are friends not food.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fish are friends not food.



They can be... friendly food?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> They can be... friendly food?



No


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll pimp some dried fish your way, man.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the photo of it with a cool glass of beer


They could have let the beer settle a bit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll pimp some dried fish your way, man.



I am a carnivore (or omnivore I suppose) but can't get my head around eating fish. We are land mammals and farmers but don't have control over the underwater world. They are not for us and they don't like us.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Boss just called to say she is on her way back. Will need to start looking like I am doing work. Let's hope she doesn't ask me what I have been doing all day.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am a carnivore (or omnivore I suppose) but can't get my head around eating fish. We are land mammals and farmers but don't have control over the underwater world. They are not for us and they don't like us.



Never heard of aquaculture? Plenty of fish farms around. Your beloved shrimp are farmed too. Get used to it!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Boss just called to say she is on her way back. Will need to start looking like I am doing work. Let's hope she doesn't ask me what I have been doing all day.



I'll remind her.  HTH


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragggggggg


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Never heard of aquaculture? Plenty of fish farms around. Your beloved shrimp are farmed too. Get used to it!



No, just no.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Just had one of those flashintheheadmoments. I am 36 years old wearing jeans. trainers, a police jacket and a flat cap. I am surrounded by Marmite merchandise, toy pigeons and have a dozen DVDs on the side about Otters. I debating the merits of eating fish with a bloody Viking and drinking red wine from a Stella glass. Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dragggggggg



Suddenly, an interloper appears!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had one of those flashintheheadmoments. I am 36 years old wearing jeans. trainers, a police jacket and a flat cap. I am surrounded by Marmite merchandise, toy pigeons and have a dozen DVDs on the side about Otters. Where did it all go wrong?



No fish, severe shortage of Omega 3 polyunsaturated oils, neurological retardation?

Just a guess.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dragggggggg


Friday afternoon drag is the worst!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, just no.








No. No no no no no no no no no!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Fishy beast.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had one of those flashintheheadmoments.



It is 50k post count panic setting in


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is 50k post count panic setting in


How often are you clicking on your avatar?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No. No no no no no no no no no!



Fucking love that film. Ben Kinglsey is terrifying. I saw an interview with Ray Winstone who was terrified by Kinglsey. They could only afford Kinglsey for a couple of days but apparently he arrived in character, did every scene in a single take and left.

Not this one but a good link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=JUsMf7TghkQ


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> How often are you clicking on your avatar?



Every post


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Every post




Do you have anything special planned?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

At least make a thread with the 50k post.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Do you have anything special planned?



Panic mainly


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking love that film. Ben Kinglsey is terrifying. I saw an interview with Ray Winstone who was terrified by Kinglsey. They could only afford Kinglsey for a couple of days but apparently he arrived in character, did every scene in a single take and left.
> 
> Not this one but a good link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=JUsMf7TghkQ


Will watch later.  I am still a bit scarred by the shower scene with Lovejoy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> At least make a thread with the 50k post.



I think that I will get up to 49,999 and then stop posting for a few days to gather my thoughts.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think that I will get up to 49,999 and then stop posting for a few days to gather my thoughts.



Yeah right


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think that I will get up to 49,999 and then stop posting for a few days to gather my thoughts.


yeah right


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Has the boss popped the question yet, Me?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah right





Me76 said:


> yeah right



You cwunts 

I am not OCD or that but the numbers mess with my head. Fuck it anyway. I am off out to see a man about 'dem tings' and I expect not to be able to type


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Has the boss popped the question yet, Me?


Not back yet.  Don't think she will, she's very trusting


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You cwunts
> 
> I am not OCD or that but the numbers mess with my head. Fuck it anyway. I am off out to see a man about 'dem tings' and I expect not to be able to type



Mind yourself old git!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

I am sleepy, plus my throat hurts and I ache. I have to be bouncy and energetic tonight and all I want to do is go home and sleep


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am sleepy, plus my throat hurts and I ache. I *have* to be bouncy and energetic tonight and all I want to do is go home and sleep


Why so?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:
			
		

> Why so?



Friday night is bunga bunga night at the Qog yard


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No fish, severe shortage of Omega 3 polyunsaturated oils, neurological retardation?
> 
> Just a guess.





> "Scotland gets its brains from the herring," said Grandpa; and we all nodded our heads with complete incomprehension........
> .......To make sure we ate the most intelligent herring, he fished the estuary. He planted a notice: "Literate herring, this way" below the waterline, at the corner where it met the sea.


 
http://www.nightgarden.com/ivor2.htm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Why so?


I have a second audition for the...Olympics Opening Ceremony. And the first one was rather energetic


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a second audition for the...Olympics Opening Ceremony. And the first one was rather energetic



Awesome - what did you have to do?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

WHO did she have to do, methinks.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think that I will get up to 49,999 and then stop posting for a few days to gather my thoughts.


can't remember my 50,000th post now , it was 7200 posts ago


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a second audition for the...Olympics Opening Ceremony. And the first one was rather energetic



Do you have to wear a tracksuit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday night is bunga bunga night at the Qog yard


wtf is bunga bunga?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Awesome - what did you have to do?



Lots of movement basically, some choreographed, some with a performance aspect and some just dancing round the space to music! Things to try and encourage you to show character



TruXta said:


> WHO did she have to do, methinks.



I have never accidentally Danny Boyle


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> wtf is bunga bunga?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do you have to wear a tracksuit?


Thankfully not! Anyway that would just be false advertising as I am in no way sporty or suited to any activity that you could legitimately wear a tracksuit for.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do you have to wear a tracksuit?


fish nets, platforms and animal print bikini it seems


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> fish nets, platforms and animal print bikini it seems


dammit - I'm definitely getting a ticket now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

That blonde lady is not trying hard enough, the red headed girl next to her - who looks like she should be in Girls Aloud  - is giving it large,  much more what the Olympic Selection Committee is looking for!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lots of movement basically, some choreographed, some with a performance aspect and some just dancing round the space to music! Things to try and encourage you to show character



Sounds a bit poncy to me, but then even when I was into am dram I hated the improvisation, be the tree side of things.

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Sounds a bit poncy to me, but then even when I was into am dram I hated the improvisation, be the tree side of things.
> 
> Enjoy and good luck.


I don't really enjoy improvisation and am shit at it but this was more exaggerated movement which I was slightly more comfy with. The dancing around the room bit was fun though, kind of like being at an end of term disco!

I'll probably end up getting through and having to dress as an inflatable Queen Victoria or something


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't really enjoy improvisation and am shit at it but this was more exaggerated movement which I was slightly more comfy with. The dancing around the room bit was fun though, kind of like being at an end of term disco!
> 
> I'll probably end up getting through and having to dress as an inflatable Queen Victoria or something


At least that way I'd be able to identify you on tele!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

boring meeting was boring


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

HKG?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> HKG?



I shall check for you now


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I shall check for you now



She is not there


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She is not there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2011)

Right - I am outta here. Good weekend y'all!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am outta here. Good weekend y'all!



Have a good one!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

you too olympic dancing queen(ofgoths)


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Is it beer time yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2011)

Cunting off now


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Am thinking of getting a nice bottle of red for tonight, thinking either a decent Chianti or a not-too-crazy-expensive Barolo.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

I am still here


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've just noticed your tag line TruXta -


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

you're not alone


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I've just noticed your tag line TruXta -



Took y'all a while!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Presuming I do no work for the next 8 minutes, I will have done a total of 37 minutes worth today.  roud face:


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

still here 

i'll have to catch the later train


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll be here for another couple of hours...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

what do you do? 

It's almost gin o'clock, then home to cook for hungover husband (and me)


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2011)

Have a good weekend draggers!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

you too Me76


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> what do you do?
> 
> It's almost gin o'clock, then home to cook for hungover husband (and me)



We've got a project with deadline for.... yesterday. It's about politics and voting and shit. Mostly shit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah, unachievable shit deadlines... hope you get a bit of weekend.

I'm off.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Ah, unachievable shit deadlines... hope you get a bit of weekend.
> 
> I'm off.



Enjoy! Yeah, we'll get it done, somehow. It'll be shit, but it'll be done.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 2, 2011)

this cider in my bag will go off soon unless i drink it quickly


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Off to get pissed! Have a good'un!


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Off to get pissed! Have a good'un!


Indeed. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 3, 2011)

I was still 'there' at 11pm last night so count yourselves lucky cunts! (probably about the 3rd time in my board life I have wrote that & I never say it IRL...)

I'm off now till Tuesday but now have a extra dimension to my drag as have a student allocated to me for the next 6 weeks (in reality I enjoy it really!) but it is a lot of extra work. I had my meeting with big boss which went well & all is sorted.


----------



## Voley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd quite like it to be Xmas now, I've decided, now that I've done my shopping and stuff. Can't we just skip the next fortnight's work and start the drinking and eating too much now?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lazyboss is off this week , should make absolutely no difference to service delivery


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2011)

I said I'd be in work by now. But I still seem to be at home, contemplating a second fried egg sandwich.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Aye! Morning drag. Think this week is going to be fairly normal thank fuck. Then again this week could see the company dying an ignoble death. Fun times!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2011)

Brrrrr


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

monday 

quiet week this week except for desk move this morning and xmas party/team building on friday


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

and now it's snowing


----------



## Me76 (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning.  Don't want to be here.  Can't be arsed.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

where is it snowing/

I've just got into work to discover my trouser are covered in brown stains :/


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2011)

No snow up here yet.

When it started last year Cuntboss' mother phoned up to say she should leave work early to get home.  Cuntboss is in her late 40s


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> where is it snowing/



Leeds.



> I've just got into work to discover my trouser are covered in brown stains :/



Hello fellow Stagg Chilli fan


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Any chance of HKG this week, catson?


----------



## Me76 (Dec 5, 2011)

FFS - If you ask me how my weekend was and I say fine thanks, and then you say did you do anything exciting and I say not really, then don't then ask me three more times what I did as you will get the same one word answer that then makes you ask if I am alright.  I am fine but I don't like you and don't want to share personal information about my life with you thanks.

Also - walking 3 miles is not a great fucking acheivement and so that is why I didn't give you a round of applause when you told me.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 5, 2011)

Me76 said:


> FFS - If you ask me how my weekend was and I say fine thanks, and then you say did you do anything exciting and I say not really, then don't then ask me three more times what I did as you will get the same one word answer that then makes you ask if I am alright. I am fine but I don't like you and don't want to share personal information about my life with you thanks.
> 
> Also - walking 3 miles is not a great fucking acheivement and so that is why I didn't give you a round of applause when you told me.



Deep breath and count to 10 Me76


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Any chance of HKG this week, catson?



I will pop out for a tab after my desk move


----------



## idumea (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning draggers. Cold. Bitter. Not in the mood for work


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 5, 2011)

Right, I've eaten my breakfast, drank my coffee, had my go in my Scrabble games, phoned my mum, phoned the bloke and eaten today's chocolate from the advent calendar.
Time for some work a fag break now I think, then I can get on with my essay - at least when I'm doing that I look like I'm working 

ETA: I have also changed my avatar to a christmassy one!
Busy morning so far.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Leeds.



I want the snow down saaf, not until wednesday though, very important job interview tomorrow....

Can someone help me formulate a plan, I have to call in sick tomorrow about 9, my boss doesnt have a voicemail on her phone, so you just have to keep on calling until you get through, my interview is at 10, however Ill need to get on the train at 8.45, and there will be obvious train sounds in the background.



machine cat said:


> Hello fellow Stagg Chilli fan


eh?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I want the snow down saaf, not until wednesday though, very important job interview tomorrow....
> 
> Can someone help me formulate a plan, I have to call in sick tomorrow about 9, my boss doesnt have a voicemail on her phone, so you just have to keep on calling until you get through, my interview is at 10, however Ill need to get on the train at 8.45, and there will be obvious train sounds in the background.
> 
> eh?



Could you be getting the train to the doctors?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Could you be getting the train to the doctors?



Hmmmm, potentially, they know I drive to work though...

I could be getting the bus, as I didnt feel happy driving with my migraine


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I could be getting the bus, as I didnt feel happy driving with my migraine



Perfect!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Grrrr. one of the students is being a vile little cunt today..... she's a vile little cunt anyway, but today she's really got her 'mouf' on.

Some gems from the last ten minutes


> Brighton pride is disgusting, they shouldnt be allowed to do it





> Well chloe used to hang out with her, but then realised we were much cooler and jem's a complete slag anyway, so now chloe ignores her and hangs out with us, thats all there is really


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2011)

49,999


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> eh?



So the stains are not the result of Stagg


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 49,999


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2011)

just sent a text meant for mrs21 to my downstairs neighbour - who is a lovely woman but I don't have those sort of feelings for her  had to send a quick apology - it wasn't rude, just only meant for your significant other


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning! Lovely relaxing weekend   Didn't go Northwich after all on Friday, I stayed home, drank red wine, and worked on a set list for me next guest spot woohoo!

What about that fucking weather MC - did you get that last night? Mad gales going on, halestorms - kept waking me up all night!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just sent a text meant for mrs21 to my downstairs neighbour - who is a lovely woman but I don't have those sort of feelings for her  had to send a quick apology - it wasn't rude, just only meant for your significant other


'Accidentally'?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 'Accidentally'?


yes!


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

fucking hell, and people call _me_ a stalker


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2011)

I made two sweet potato chilli tortilla wraps for lunch today, and put them in a bag with some tangerines and a slice of christmas cake, and LEFT THE FUCKING BAG ON THE BED AT HOME so now I have no lunch. Great.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fucking hell, and people call _me_ a stalker


my neighbour is fine about it - I help her out a lot, and often feed her pussy


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my neighbour is fine about it - I help her out a lot, and often feed her pussy



Is her pussy nice?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 49,999


 
Oh, are you going to be profound?

are you going to intend on being profound but get overexcited and call someone a prick or announce a satisfying dump?

Will it involve shrimps?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my neighbour is fine about it - I help her out a lot, and often feed her pussy



*snort* 

Morning All.  Last 3 weeks before Christmas drag.  Not much on work wise so it means looooong and boring drag.

Also, I spent 3 hours playing the clarinet for the first time in a good few years yesterday and now my face hurts and my lips have puffed up so it looks like I've had collagen injections


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is her pussy nice?


lovely! kato and me bond whenever I am on feeding pussy duty


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I made two sweet potato chilli tortilla wraps for lunch today, and put them in a bag with some tangerines and a slice of christmas cake, and LEFT THE FUCKING BAG ON THE BED AT HOME so now I have no lunch. Great.



Oh, that sounds _delicious. _

Never mind you can get an egg salad sandwich from the shop.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2011)

nipsla said:


> *snort*
> 
> Morning All. Last 3 weeks before Christmas drag. Not much on work wise so it means looooong and boring drag.
> 
> Also, I spent 3 hours playing the clarinet for the first time in a good few years yesterday and now my face hurts and my lips have puffed up so it looks like I've had collagen injections



playing the clarinet ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2011)

3 full weeks here too, then a 4 day weekend and back to work.

I am in muzzy fuzzy cold drag this morning... sat with my coat on and heater blasting under my desk


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> playing the clarinet ?



Not a euphemism


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

Still not at her desk


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> 3 full weeks here too, then a 4 day weekend and back to work.
> 
> I am in muzzy fuzzy cold drag this morning... sat with my coat on and heater blasting under my desk


Poor you - is nasty that.

I am wearing 2 pairs of socks plus 3 sets of thermals here at my front desk in fucking Siberia and my heater is on full, and it isn't making me warm.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Boo. MC, what to do?


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Boo. MC, what to do?



No idea 

There some stuff under her desk so I think she's on holiday. Will keep checking for you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Poor you - is nasty that.
> 
> I am wearing 2 pairs of socks plus 3 sets of thermals here at my front desk in fucking Siberia and my heater is on full, and it isn't making me warm.


The muzzy fuzzy is self inflicted , but this freezing office is ridiculous!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2011)

Just bought pie and mash from the bakers and I think they have used some sort of fake mash.  I am going to phone trading standards


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

I made Irish coffee last night with fake cream. Not going there again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 5, 2011)

Apparently the next instalment of this thread is being posted now or something.....


----------

